#ubuntu-it 2010-11-15
<yvesBsAs> ciao ivan_
<rorro007> yvesBsAs , bho qui mi dice nessuna webcam pero audio e mic funzionano
<ivan_> <yvesBsAs> son tornato x vedere se riusciamo un attimo a risolvere quel problemi della'latra sera sulla connessione ;)
<yvesBsAs> rorro007, ma la selezioni nelle usb della macchina? l'icona in basso a destra?
<yvesBsAs> ivan_, la disconnessione :D
<ivan_> <yvesBsAs> sì sì disconessione :D
<yvesBsAs> avevi rimosso da avvio automatico quelle cose?
<rorro007> yvesBsAs , non vedo usb
<ivan_> <yvesBsAs> sì sì, ma nn è cambiato nulla
<ivan_> l'ha fatto ancora
<ivan_> <yvesBsAs> va a capire sta connessione modem, come si disattiva...
<yvesBsAs> rorro007, che versione hai installato di virtualbox? è fondamentale saperlo...
<yvesBsAs> ivan_, in cat /etc/network/interfaces che hai?
<ivan_> ora guardo...mi sembra ke avevo cancellato tutto
<rorro007> yvesBsAs , la 3.2.8
<ivan_> <yvesBsAs> è vuoto
<yvesBsAs> si, vabbè, guarda in alto nella macchina, nel menu vedi se c'è la voce "installa guest adition"
<yvesBsAs> ivan_, come vuoto??
<yvesBsAs> hai scritto bene?
<yvesBsAs> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<ivan_> nn stampa nulla a video e ricordo bene che quando avevo installato wicd, mi avevi detto di cancellare tutto e di salvarlo in un file per backup
<rorro007> yvesBsAs , è gia intallato guest adition
<yvesBsAs> rorro007, non so, se non le vede non le può usare, se sei sicuro sia quella "NON" ose non saprei che fare in più
<yvesBsAs> ivan_, ma almeno due linee ci devono essere, riguardano "lo"
<yvesBsAs> auto lo
<ivan_> avevo tolto tutto...anke quelle
<yvesBsAs> iface lo inet loopback
<yvesBsAs> no, mettilo quello
<ivan_> se vuoi le ripristino da quello vecchio
<yvesBsAs> gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<rorro007> yvesBsAs , si è ose è la versione che c'è nel ubuntu center
<yvesBsAs> ed inserisci le linee
<yvesBsAs> rorro007, è più o meno una ora che ti ho detto di installare l'altra, se non lo vuoi fare amen...
<ivan_> auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<yvesBsAs> la macchina virtuale creata non la perdi, non cancellerla
<ivan_> sono queste 2 righe vero?? <yvesBsAs>
<yvesBsAs> si ivan_
<yvesBsAs> auto lo
<yvesBsAs> iface lo inet loopback
<yvesBsAs> queste due
<yvesBsAs> salvi e riavvii
<rorro007> yvesBsAs , a scusa non avevo capito ma allora devo cancellare tutto e istallare
<ivan_> perfetto ;) per fortuna avevo salvato il file :)
<yvesBsAs> disinstalla completamente quella
<yvesBsAs> sul gestore pacchetti spunta la rimozione completa
<yvesBsAs> non ti cancella la macchina che hai creato
<rorro007> yvesBsAs , ok e dopo
<yvesBsAs> quando installai la nuova crei la macchina e gli fai puntare il disco di adesso, e lei parte
<ivan_> <yvesBsAs ok incollato e salvato...ma a ke servivano quelle 2 righe? visto ke funzionava anke senza hihihi?
<yvesBsAs> è un interfaccia del sistema, che funzionasse è una cosa, che funzionasse bene è tutto da vedere :D
<rorro007> yvesBsAs , dimmi come si chiama la che devo istallare
<ivan_> <yvesBsAs> potrebbe essere ke adesso sia risolto il problema? devo riavviare x vedere?
<yvesBsAs> riavvia ivan_
<yvesBsAs> rorro007, ripassa in chat
<yvesBsAs>   /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ivan_> ricordami solo il comando per vedere tutti i processi così in caso salta, te lo pasto subito dopo
<yvesBsAs> è in sistema amministrazione applicazioni di avvio
<ivan_> tail -f /var/log/messages
<yvesBsAs> haa, no, spetta
<yvesBsAs> si, esatto
<ivan_> per fortuna esiste il comandi history ^^
<ivan_> a dopo
<yvesBsAs> oki
<ivan_> per ora nn è ancora saltata
<ivan_> semmai fra poco tento un'altro riavvio...
<yvesBsAs> aspetta una decina di minuti, poi invece di fare il riavvio spegni e riaccendi per sicurezza
<ivan_> <yvesBsAs> ok...
<ivan_> <yvesBsAs> intanto ti chiedo un'altra cosa...è possibile non dover autenticarae con la password le partizioni di windows ogni volta ke si riavvia??
<yvesBsAs> normalmente si, mi pare sia risolvibile facilmente con il software ubuntu tweaks
<ivan_> <yvesBsAs> l'avevo installato proprio a tal proposito ma poi nn ero riuscito...
<yvesBsAs> strano..
<ivan_> <yvesBsAs> nn ho tyrovato nessuna voce ke possa riguardare quel problema
<napoli> 1qualcuno ce mi aiuti
<napoli> help
<napoli> nada
<napoli> help
<napoli> m
<attempt> ?
<attempt> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<napoli> allora
<napoli> o un problea con un acer aspire one
<attempt> scrivi tutto su una riga
<napoli> allora non riesco a istallarer ubuntu
<napoli> ho provato con uneniboot il boot parte
<napoli> ma la partizione non va
<napoli> attept
<attempt> partizione?
<attempt> hai il cd di installazione di ubuntu?
<napoli> no
<napoli> acer aspire one non hai il supporto
<napoli> cd
<napoli> a olo usb
<napoli> we
<attempt> hai fatto una penna usb live di ubuntu?
<napoli> si
<attempt> il pc riesce a bootare da usb?
<attempt> devi settare il bios perche booti da usb e non da hd.
<napoli> lo
<napoli> so
<napoli> e l o
<napoli> fatto
<napoli> e sol
<FloodBotIt1> napoli: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<attempt> che significa la partizione non va?  dove si ferma ubuntu?
<napoli> cheallora io o gia fto il boot e solo che faccio i prii pasi dell installazione di ubuntu ma quando devo formattare non va
<attempt> allora ti procuri gparted live
<attempt> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<attempt> usi anche win?
<attempt> devi  ridimensionare la partizione di windows e crearne una per ubuntu.
<roxdragon> seraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Bullterrier> Buon piovoso lunedì
<Odo> Giorno
<libero_> devo leggere file apple come fare?
<libero_> overme ne hai idea?
<OverMe> son entrato adesso, di cosa devo avere idea?
<libero_> come leggo i file apple con ubuntu?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<OverMe> dipende da quali sono "i file apple"
<libero_> sono del suo writer
<libero_> di scrittura
<OverMe> si ma l'estensione qual'è?
<libero_> aspetta esco leggo e torno
<Marty139> Buongiorno.
<libero_> over sono .doc
<libero_> ma non era word? di windows?
<OverMe> libero_, con openoffice li apri
<libero_> sivuro ma poi vedo solo caratteri incomprensibili
<giulia> ciao a tutti!
<giulia> ciao a tutti
<zem120> ciao a tutti!
<zem120> qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<OverMe> zem120, chiedi, chi sa risponde
<zem120> sto cercando di configurare una stampate qua su ubuntu
<zem120> è una hp deskjet f4580, ubuntu mi trova i driver e come al solito la installa da solo
<zem120> e dal pannello di amministrazione mela fa vedere e sembra tutto perfetto... ma.... non stampa
<zem120> appena installata cliccano su stampa pagina di prova la stampava ma non stampava nient altro... adesso non stampa manco quella
<zem120> e non capisco dove sbaglio....
<zem120> grazie a chiunque mi risponda :)
<mlazzari2> giorno a tutti
<e-DIO-t> raga': una qualche maniera formale per definire le "prese ethernet collegate al patch panel"? Userei le porte d'accesso, ma poi me le confondono con le porte d'accesso dello switch, e "prese a muro" fa cagare.
<e-DIO-t> mmmh e come al solito ho sbagliato chan :°°°
<nicotano> buongiorno
<glpiana> ola
<zem120> ciao a tutti!
<zlatan> ciao a tutti
<gigirock> ciao a tutti...su una versione server 9.10 dopo alcuni giorni non riesco + ad accedere con ssh con utente normale...solo root....perche' ?
<glpiana> gigirock, che errore ottieni?
<gigirock> glpiana: aspe...
<gigirock> glpiana: permission denied
<glpiana> gigirock, tu dai ssh nel terminale e ottieni solo permission denied?
<gigirock> glpiana: si
<glpiana> gigirock, puoi mettere su pastebin tutto, dal comando al promprt successivo?
<gigirock> glpiana: Permission denied, please try again.
<gigirock> glpiana: non posso pastare gli indirizzi del server e gli user.....
<glpiana> ok. sul server che errore ti da?
<gigirock> glpiana: che log devo guardare ? access.log
<glpiana> gigirock, non lo so, sei tu che hai un server, non hio. guardali un po' tutti fin che non trovi qualcosa che riguarda il tentativo di accesso
<glpiana> gigirock, non è che accedendo da root hai sminchiato i permessi?
<gigirock> glpiana failed passowrd.....e' l'unico errore che mi da....
<glpiana> gigirock, facendo cosa? cerca di capire che io da qui non vedo cosa digiti al tuo pc. se contestualizzassi sarebbe più facile seguirti
<gigirock> ma e' possibile che sia settato che l'utente deve cambiare password ogni tot giorni ?
<gigirock> glpiana: vado nel auth.log in var /log e all'orario che ho tentato l'accesso mi da failed password
<gigirock> come si vede se un utente e' locked ?
<glpiana> gigirock, ecco, se ti spieghi si capisce cosa stai facendo. non avrei potuto immaginarmelo da solo
<glpiana> gigirock, il tuo server avrà una configurazione per ssh immagino
<gigirock> si chiaro....
<glpiana> gigirock, controlla la configurazione allora
<gigirock> glpiana: non c'e' niente di particolare nella conf solo che root puo' loggarsi....
<filo1234> hai provato a cambiare la password dell'utente?
<gigirock> filo1234:  ma io penso che in qualche maniera la password dell'utente viene resettata o blocata
<BlackZ> gigirock: awk -F: '($2 == "") {print}' /etc/shadow
<filo1234> se è impostata per essere cambiata dopo un toto di giorni si....ma ripeto prova acambarla tu manualmente ora
<gigirock> filo1234: come se fosse impostato scadenza password ogni 30 gg. o cose simili
<BlackZ> gigirock: verifica che nessun account (tra cui quello che stai tentanto di usare per eseguire l'accesso) ha password vuote
<BlackZ> gigirock: e dai anche chage -l username
<gigirock> BlackZ: no nessuno ha pass vuote
<BlackZ> gigirock: ok, dai il secondo comando
<gigirock> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gigirock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/532243/
<gigirock> never....
<filo1234> ma quanto casino...provare  acambiare la password no e? troppo semplice?
<gigirock> filo1234: dopo un po di giorni la pass n e' + valida....
<filo1234> Password expires                                        : never
<BlackZ> gigirock: verifica che nella configurazione del server ssh non ci sia "AllowUsers" né "DenyUsers"
<filo1234> non è impostato nessun expires
<BlackZ> gigirock: e se c'è uno di quelli (o entrambi) verifica a quali user è permesso l'accesso e/o a quali no
<gigirock> BlackZ: sshd.conf ?
<filo1234> Number of days of warning before password expires       : 7
<filo1234> gigirock: ^
<BlackZ> gigirock: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<BlackZ> gigirock: cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | egrep 'AllowUsers|DenyUsers'
<gigirock> BlackZ: niente non  ritorna niente....
<filo1234> Number of days of warning before password expires       : 7
<filo1234> e 3
<gigirock> filo1234: ma tutti gli altri parametri non fanno scadere la password...
<filo1234> gigirock: scusa con root accedi giusto? una volta che sei in root  dai su nome_user e vedi se ti fa loggare
<gigirock> filo certo che mi fa loggare....
<BlackZ> gigirock: passwd -S username cosa ti restituisce?
<rorro007> cia a tutti posso fare la divisione del disco per istallere un altro sistema operativo? ora ho ubuntu
<glpiana> !gparted | rorro007
<ubot-it> rorro007: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<filo1234> gigirock: allora non è un problema di password ma è un problema di accesso da ssh
<gigirock> filo se uso su funziona se uso sudo no ... :(
<filo1234> ?
<filo1234> sudo che
<BlackZ> filo1234: all'utente root non chiede la password se usi "su" su un account utente normale
<gigirock> filo1234:  sudo -i mi da unable to resolve host xxxxxxxxxx
<filo1234> BlackZ: e quindi?
<filo1234> io ho detto su nomeutente
<filo1234> s elo fa loggare non è un problema di password dell'utente in questione
<gigirock> su nomeutente funziona....
<filo1234> se lo fosse non lo farebbe loggare nemmeno in quel modo
<filo1234> gigirock: appunto allora non è un problema di password, ma di restrizioni ssh
<gigirock> io avevo cambiato solo che root puo' accedera a ssh....
<filo1234> gigirock: sudo non te lo fa usare se l'utente non è abilitato all'uso di sudo
<gigirock> cioe' non e' un sudoers ?
<BlackZ> filo1234: ma se usa "su" in quel modo non può sapere se la password è giusta o sbagliata, ti pare? (esempio: se inserisce la password sbagliata)
<filo1234> BlackZ: ah ora ho capito cosa intendi
<gigirock> grazie a tutti.....per ora. adesso vado a fare altro....oggi pomeriggio tornero' sull'argomento....
<gigirock> non ho capito molto.....
<BlackZ> <gigirock> io avevo cambiato solo che root puo' accedera a ssh.... <- ecco risolto l'enigma :)
<filo1234> -.-
<gigirock> quindi solo root puo' accedere a ssh ?
<BlackZ> gigirock: era un'affermazione o cosa?
<BlackZ> gigirock: visto che da quella frase ho capito che hai impostato la configurazione del server ssh in modo che solo l'utente root può accedere al server ssh :)
<filo1234> secondo me è un delirio
<gigirock> io ho solo aggiunto PermitRootLogin yes
<BlackZ> gigirock: questo non impedisce agli altri utenti normali di effettuare l'accesso al server ssh, comunque, non mi hai mica dato l'output che il comando "passwd -S username" ti restituisce
<gigirock> user P 11/02/2010 0 99999 7 -1
<BlackZ> gigirock: ok, come ultima spiaggia: prova a cambiare password e vedi se il problema si risolve
 * nicotano saluta
<gigirock> si ok....non ho piu' tempo adesso....ci sentiamo oggi pomeriggio....
<filo1234> gigirock: puoi pastare il comando ssh che dai per connetterti da user?
<gigirock> filo1234: ssh -l user nomeserver
<filo1234> gigirock: verifichi se cambia qualcosa con ssh user@ipserver   ( non dovrebbe ma forse... )
<filo1234> gigirock: ma questo server è a portata di mano?
<glpiana> Permission denied, please try again.
<glpiana> lo da quando o il nick è sbagliato o la password è sbagliata
<glpiana> e potrebbe sbagliarle intrembe contemporaneamente essendo gigirock
<glpiana> :)
<rorro007> glpiana,sai come funziona gparted cosa devo fare per una partizione
<glpiana> rorro007, hai letto la guida che ti ho indicato? c'è scritto tutto
<glpiana> rorro007, che poi dipende da cosa devi installare
<rorro007> glpiana, purtroppo seven
<glpiana> rorro007, se si tratta di un'altra distribuzione linux probabilmente puoi evitare il passaggio da gparted e usarne gli strumenti in fase di installazione
<glpiana> ah ecco. beh, usa geprted come spiegato
<glpiana> *gparted
<rorro007> glpiana, scusa se ti chiedo ma posso aumentere dev sda 2 ntfs
<glpiana> rorro007, non so come sia messo il tuo disco, non ci tiro fin lì. digita sudo fdisk -l in un terminale e copia su pastebin
<rorro007> glpiana, non da niente
<glpiana> rorro007, sudo fdisk -l non ti da nulla? impossibboli
<rorro007> glpiana, scusa domenticato sudo
<glpiana> eh
<rorro007> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/532278/
<glpiana> rorro007, ma scusa, tu che cosa vuoi fare? ridimensionare un ntfs su cui ha un windows per fare spazio e metterci seven?
<glpiana> o cosa altro?
<rorro007> glpiana, fare spazio poi intallere seven da boot
<glpiana> rorro007, scusa, vado a mangiare
<rorro007> glpiana, ok a dopo buon app
<roxdragon> seraa
<giuseppe_> ciao ho installato skype però quando faccio videochiamata non mi vedo anche se la cam si accende
<giuseppe_> come faccio
<giuseppe_> è urgente
<giuseppe_> aiutatemi
<giuseppe_> per favore
<roxdragon> giuseppe_,  lsusb
<roxdragon> !paste | giuseppe_
<ubot-it> giuseppe_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gigirock> giuseppe_: come fai a dire che la webcam si accende ?
<giuseppe_> si accende la luce rossa ma non mi vedono
<gigirock> la luce rossa dice che e' in funzione ?
<giuseppe_> esatto
<gigirock> k., hai provato con un altro programma ?
<giuseppe_> skype ho provato
<gigirock> cheese o come uazz si chiama ?
<giuseppe_> a me quello serve, già nn riesco con amsn
<fernet> ciao come posso ridurre le idmensioni di un video?
<gigirock> giuseppe_: visto che e' cosi' urgente dobbiamo capire se la cam viene vista da ubuntu...
<gigirock> giuseppe_: lsusb
<giuseppe_> che devo fare?
<giuseppe_> devo scrivere lsub dove?
<fernet> cioè 5 minuti di video sono 200 e passa mb!!!!come posso fare per ridurlo magari per metterlo su youtube?
<gigirock> apri un terminale e digita lsusb , copia il risultato in paste.ubuntu.com e posta qui il link rislutante
<roxdragon> giuseppe_,  chiudi tutto
<gigirock> fernet: con chi parli ?
<roxdragon> e dai: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<roxdragon> nel terminale
<roxdragon> e prova la cam
<fernet> gigirock da solo sto spiegando il mio problema
<gigirock> fernet: con che applicazione e in che contesto
<roxdragon> fernet, pytube
<giuseppe_> lsub mi dice comando nn valido
<roxdragon> o mi pare pitivi fernet
<gigirock> giuseppe_: lsusb
<giuseppe_> ok
<fernet> roxdragon non per forza vorrei metterlo su youtube
<fernet> devo metterlo su un foru
<fernet> forum
<fernet> e devo ridurre la dimensione
<roxdragon> usa pitivi
<fernet> ok
<giuseppe_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/532304/
<fernet> ho usato l'editor video pitivi
<fernet> per tagliarlo
<fernet> e farlo di 5 minuti
<fernet> ma come riduco la dimensione?
<giuseppe_> ce l'ho fatta
<giuseppe_> ho fatto come ha detto roxdragon
<giuseppe_> grazie mille
<gigirock> roxdragon: ma cosi' carichi il driver prima ? poi resiste al reboot ?
<roxdragon> n0on resiste al reboot
<roxdragon> è uscito dovevo fargli mettere il lanciatore
<gigirock> roxdragon: del resto era urgente
<roxdragon> infatti ^^
<fernet> scusate  il formato file meno grosso?
<fernet> ora da 200 sono passato a 96 mb ora è file avi
<fernet> come posso ridurre ancora questi 96mb di video?????sono 7 minuti di filmato ma 96 mb mi sembrano tantini
<roxdragon> fr flv
<roxdragon> fernet,
<fernet> roxdragon dimmi
<roxdragon> flv
<roxdragon> il formato
<frank29> è normale che il pc ibernato ci impiega di più ad accendersi rispetto a un avvio normale??
<cobe571> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> frank29, direi di no
<frank29> glpiana, allora Huston, abbiamo un  problema :D
<frank29> *Houston :D
<glpiana> lol
<fernet> roxdragon FLV me lo fa a 133mb piu di avi
<ghigomatto> ciao a tutti
<ghigomatto> problema: pubblicato sito locale con Joomla su ubuntu 10.04 con apache, php5 e mysql, ma il web server risponde così:vuoi salvare l'oggetto phtml?
<glpiana> !chat | ghigomatto
<ubot-it> ghigomatto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ghigomatto> ubot-it: non credevo d'esser ot, si tratta di un problema dei componenti server ubuntu...se tento d'installare apache, mi propone troppe scelte, devono esserci dei repos non necessari!
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glpiana> !apache | ghigomatto
<ubot-it> ghigomatto: apache: Installare e configurare Apache: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web - Installazione di un server LAMPP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<nicotano> salve
<ghigomatto> ubot-it: so configurare un web server, mi serve sapere se uso i pacchetti giusti!
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glpiana> ghigomatto, ubot-it è un bot, smettila di parlare con lui :D
<fernando60> buon giorno. devo rivitalizzare un nbook potrei avere il link per la versione 8.1 di ubutu? grazie a tutti... non sono Gianni Morandi!
<glpiana> fernando60, nbook = netbook o notebook?
<glpiana> e di 8.10 che te ne fai che è obsoleta?
<nicotano> fernando60, magari prova Lubuntu
<fernando60> yes. non parlo inglese!
<nicotano> fernando60,  quanta ram tiene il pc e che CPU
<glpiana> e che c'entra l'inglese? O.o
<fernando60> ok va bene lubuntu, per favore il link così posso tornare a casa.
<glpiana> fernando60, basta legger eil topic
<ghigomatto> glpiana: scusami, ma non sapevo. resta la domanda...
<fernando60> 128 mb ram hdd 8 bb
<massimo18> bb?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, resta la mia risposta di partenza: qui non c'è supporto per joomla
<glpiana> !chat | ghigomatto
<ubot-it> ghigomatto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nicotano> fernando60, http://lubuntu.net/
<nicotano> fernando60, cmq sei proprio al minimo con lubuntu, forse devi orientarti + verso puppy o DSL o tiny
<fernando60> ok grazie per il link lo sto facendo.
<fernando60> puppy legge le sk pcmcia?
<nicotano> fernando60,  leggi qui https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseNotes/LucidLynx
<fernando60> grazie vado a leggere.
<ghigomatto> glpiana: credevo che si potesse domandare qui per versioni diverse dei pacchetti ubuntu.
<glpiana> ghigomatto, no :) chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<massimo18> lol
<fernando60> nicotano in inglese sono 00000. si puo scaricare la iso o qualcosa di simile? grazie
<nicotano> fernando60, di cosa ?
<peppeuz> buondì gente... cosa ne pensate di burg?
<peppeuz> volevo provarlo, ma leggo in giro che rallenta di molto l'avvio dell'os...
<nicotano> !chat | peppeuz
<ubot-it> peppeuz: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<peppeuz> okok, cambio stanza :D saluti!
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ok, ci provo. grazie.
<fernando60> nicotano puppy dsl o tiny. mi scuso se questo non è il luogo adatto.
<nicotano> fernando60, http://distrowatch.com/index.php?language=IT  qui trovi i link
<fernando60> nicotano grazie vado subito
<nicotano> fernando60, leggi anche qui  http://livelinux.altervista.org/articles.php?lng=it&pg=200
<plm> !java
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java - Java su Architettura a 64 Bit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java/Architettura64Bit
<fernando60> nicotano grazie per il link. penso puppy vada bene...se riesco a farlo funzionare:)
<nicotano> fernando60, se vuoi posso passarti il manuale in italiano è una versione vecchia ma le basi son quelle,
<cippirimerlo> hi
<glpiana> nicotano, fernando60 scusate,, ma per parlare di puppy non siete sul canale giusto :)
<nicotano> glpiana, sorry mi scuso
<nicotano> fernando60, in pvt
<fernando60> nicotano si grazie, mi scuso per il disturbo, ma non saprei come fare.grazie
<fernando60> #ubuntu-it-chat
<nicotano> fernando60, leggi il pvt?
<fernando60> non lo so
<OverMe> :/
<fernando60> ubuntu-it-chat
<nicotano> fernando60, scrivi "/join" senza virgolette  #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabri> Ciao a tutti... Sto installando ubuntu su un compaq C700 con vista, non riesco a fare il resize della partizione per installare linux in dual boot
<glpiana> fabri, hai fatto il defrag del disco di windows prima dell'installazione?
<nicotano> fabri, usa il cd live parted-magic prima deframmenta windows
<fabri> ok... quando mi costa in termini di tempo?
<nicotano> cosa?
<fabri> il derag
<fabri> defrag
<nicotano> chiedilo a windows
<rorro007> ciao una volta mi hanno fatto vedere come mettere a zero elementi recenti ma non mi ricordo piu qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<rorro007> dove trovo il file per modificare dati recenti??
<nigna> \
<rorro007> nessuno sa come impostare la quantità di elementi recente
<seth----> salve a tutti
<ubuntu> ciao a tutti. ho riavviato ubuntu 10.04 e adesso la distribuzione parte e carica. quando arriva al desktop, carica lo sfondo e qualche icona ma tutto si ferma li. il pc resta bloccato. il desktop non risulta utilizzabile. cosa può essere successo?
<ubuntu> jester-, Ciao....
<jester-> cià
<jester-> ubuntu: prima andava?
<ubuntu> jester-, si si andava benissimo
<ubuntu> jester-, ma non ho effettuato aggiornamenti
<jester-> ubuntu: fa cosi dopo aver fatto?
<ubuntu> jester-, dal led del disco sembra che si comporti in modo anomalo è come se caricasse continuamente....
<jester-> ubuntu: scheda video ati o nvidia
<ubuntu> jester-, scheda nvidia
<jester-> ubuntu: hai messo il driver e poi pacioccato con nvidiaconfig?
<ubuntu> jester-, ho provato a caricare con la modalità di ripristino utilizzando la modalita generale ma non cambia nulla. No jester non ho toccato il driver video
<roxdragon> !tab | ubuntu
<ubot-it> ubuntu: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<jester-> ubuntu: fai 2 cose. sudo touch /forcefsck che al riavvio ti fa lo scandisk. e controla se nella home hai per caso uun file nascosto .nividirc o simile e segalo
<ubuntu> jester-, ma in ubuntu un disco si può 2invalidare"?
<jester-> ubuntu: qualsiasi filesystem è sminchiabile e qualsiasi hd si puo rovinare o rompere
<ubuntu> jester-, il force..... posso darlo dalla live dalla quale ti sto scrivendo? Non è necessario inserire il nome del media o la posizione sul disco?
<jester-> ubuntu: dovresti andare un chroot, fai prima col recovery
<ubuntu> jester-, puoi gentilmente spiegarmi?
<jester-> ubuntu: e con ls -la vedi | grep -i .nvidia* vedi se hai il file
<jester-> ubuntu: riavvia i nmodlaità ripristino
<jester-> vain shell di root
<jester-> e fai
<ubuntu> ok. grazie. ci provo!
<jester-> ubuntu: spe
<ubuntu> ah si
<jester-> ubuntu: lo scandisk lo fai anche da live, che partizione è ubuntu
<ubuntu> come faccio a vedere la lista delle partizioni da shell?
<jester-> ubuntu: sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu> sda9
<jester-> ubuntu: sudo fsck /dev/sda9
<ubuntu> jester-, Warning... fsck.ext4 for device /dev/sda9 exited with signal 7.
<jester-> ubuntu: azzz la partizione è smontata?
<ubuntu> jester-, ho provato sia smontata che montata. che significa?
<jester-> ubuntu: chiudi il nautilus e altro terminale e da i sudo umount /dev/sda9
<jester-> ubuntu: quindi ancora sudo sfsck /dev/sda9
<ubuntu> jester-, non va.
<ubuntu> aspetta provo a fare una cosa
<jester-> ubuntu: fai vedere sul paste sudo fdisk -l
<parmenide> salve a tutti, sono appena approdato ad ubuntu, cortesemente posso chiedere un paio di cosettine veloci a qualcuno?
<glpiana> !aiuto | parmenide
<ubot-it> parmenide: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<parmenide> ok grazie!
<parmenide> praticamente ho difficoltà nel capire il / mount dismount unità virtuali, partizioni... .ecc.. . Non c'è una guida che spieghi le differenze che arrivando da windows non capisco bene come sono intese qui. negli help sul sito di ubuntu non ho trovato niente... grazie!
<roxdragon> !mount
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mount'
<cristian_c> ciao, ho un problema che non riesco a spiegare
<cristian_c> in pratica ho un mio file di testo
<cristian_c> ma non riesco più ad aprirlo
<cristian_c> non so cosa sia successo
<cristian_c> il messaggio di errore nell'editor è:
<cristian_c> Impossibile aprire il file «/home/cristian/.upman/dicts/dict_EN.txt».
<cristian_c> Il programma non è stato in grado di determinare la codifica dei caratteri.
<cristian_c> Assicurarsi che il file non sia un file binario.
<cristian_c> Selezionare una codifica dei caratteri dal menù e riprovare.
<cristian_c> premetto che gli altri file txt nella cartella riesco ad aprirli tranquillamente
<cristian_c> come posso fare per risolvere?
<K99Brain> cristian_c, da terminale: file /home/cristian/.upman/dicts/dict_EN.tx
<K99Brain> cristian_c, da terminale: file /home/cristian/.upman/dicts/dict_EN.txt
<HoldenC> cristian_c: da terminale nano /home/cristian/.upman/dicts/dict_EN.txt
<cristian_c> riesco ad aprirlo con nano
<cristian_c> ma per aprirlo anche con gedit
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> anche perché di solito uso gedit e non nano per leggere e modificare i file di testo
<cristian_c> :)
<fabri> aggiornamento da prima, installata ubuntu sul compaq c700... scaricati driver wireless con connessione cablata... riavviato... ora però appare connesso ma non scarica nulla
<cristian_c> niente, non riesco ad aprirlo con gedit
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> qualcuno conosce un modo?
<OverMe> cristian_c, se ti dice che la codifica è sbagliata vuol dire che per errore c'è finto dentro qualcosa di non ascii e/o non riconoscibile oppure s'è corrotto
<cristian_c> OverMe, sì, ma nano lo apre
<cristian_c> come si spiega?
<OverMe> perché nano se ne frega della codifica
<cristian_c> aprendolo con nano non risulta danneggiato
<cristian_c> c'è un modo per ripristinare la codifica e permettere di aprirlo con gedit?
<OverMe> passaci sto file e vediamo
<HoldenC> cristian_c: iconv --from-code=UTF-8 --to-code=UTF-8 --output=fileuscita.txt fileingresso.txt
<cristian_c> iconv: sequenza di input non lecita alla posizione 11604
<HoldenC> cristian_c: infatti, il file è corrotto...
<cristian_c> questo vuol dire che non lo posso ripristinare?
<cristian_c> :O
<HoldenC> cristian_c: non senza perderne una piccola parte
<cristian_c> ma è strano, perché tutte le vecchie copie sono inaccessibili
<cristian_c> ho alcune vecchie copie del file in degli archivi
<cristian_c> eppure una volta funzionavano
<cristian_c> che si siano corrotte tutte allo stesso momento?
<cristian_c> e molto strano :O
<cristian_c> *è
<HoldenC> cristian_c: fai una semplice prova, in un terminale lancia "cat filecorrotto"
<HoldenC> cristian_c: vedi se escono caratteri strani
<fabri> Nessuno mi può aiutare con una broadcom che si connette ma non scarica?
<cristian_c> HoldenC, ad un certo punto risulta tagliato, anche in nano
<HoldenC> cristian_c: ok, allora è quello il problema, non credo sia colpa di gedit
<cristian_c> alla riga 1466
<cristian_c> non è possibile che sia non apribile anche la vecchissima versione del file
<cristian_c> non ho capito cos'è successo
<MinorBigle> ciao
<MinorBigle> buon pomerigigo a uttti
<cristian_c> fabri, sicuro che il problema non sia la rete invece della scheda wireless?
<fabri> no, perché ocn un altro pc vi parlo qui
<cristian_c> fabri, beh, allora come fai a connetterti con la scheda wireless
<cristian_c> ?
<fabri> ? ho due pc, entrambi connessi in wifi, con questo funziona tutto, con l'altro si connette ma non carica nemmeno una pagina web
<MinorBigle> c'è qualcuno che ha installato matlab 2010a? sono alle prime armi. all'infuori dei repositori per isntallare programmi e nn so come fare
<cristian_c> quindi non si connette
<fabri> si connette a default, ma non scarica nulla
<cristian_c> MinorBigle, c'è anche l'alternativa octave
<cristian_c> o il dual boot
<cristian_c> che vuol dire a default?
<MinorBigle> ne ho sentito parlare
<cristian_c> ha la stessa sintassi
<cristian_c> è un matlab però libero
<MinorBigle> ma come linguaggio di programmazione e potenzialità è uguale? lo devo usare all'università e nn vorrei uscire pazzo per imposrtare file
<cristian_c> aspetta
<HoldenC> MinorBigle: cosa ci devi fare esattamente?
<MinorBigle> controllo digitale
<MinorBigle> robotica
<MinorBigle> e via dicendo
<MinorBigle> simulazioni
<FloodBotIt1> MinorBigle: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> beh, roba complessa
<HoldenC> MinorBigle: uhm... allora mi sa che ti serve simulink etc
<HoldenC> a quel punto usa matlab
<fabri> cristian_c default è la rete
<cristian_c> in dual boot
<cristian_c> fabri, cioè si connette a internet o no? Prova un ping
<fabri> come?
<glpiana> ola
<cristian_c> ping en.wikipedia.org
<cristian_c> ad esempio da terminale
<cristian_c> è un test
<HoldenC> MinorBigle: possiamo parlare qui, no non ho matlab installato, uso octave
<MinorBigle> capito
<lince> ciao a tutti. ho necessità di installare winxp, (con ubuntu già installato) vorrei evitare, ma devo. quanto dovrei moccolare per avere il dual boot?
<glpiana> lince, mettere windows dopo ubuntu è un problema che io sappia (ma non ne so granchè di windows)
<glpiana> lince, hai necessità di una installazione reale o potresti optare per una installazione virtuale?
<lince> ciao amico, glpiana e già mi aspettavo sta' cosa, volevo capire dic he morte devo morire...
<glpiana> lince, temo che semplicemente windows non riuscirà a installarsi
<lince> ma con già predisposta una partizione, no? glpiana
<glpiana> lince, puoi provar a lasciare dello spazio libero dopo ubuntu e vedere se il cd di installazione d xp vede la partizione che gli dedichi
<glpiana> lince, eh a questo non so rispondere
<lince> semmai il problema è dopo, rifare il grub. il supergrub disk potrebbe risolvere? glpiana
<glpiana> lince, quello assolutamente non è un problema. lo si fa da livecd in un attimo
<glpiana> !grub | lince qui la guida
<ubot-it> lince qui la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<lince> ah ok, sì conosco. grazie. semmai mi ripresento qui. grazie amici, buona serata glpiana ubot-it
<glpiana> ciao lince :)
<lince> ciao glpiana
<freenguello> riesco a vedere i video di youtube e non riesco a vedere questo tranne i primi 2 secondi http://www.lastampa.it/multimedia/multimedia.asp?IDmsezione=29&IDalbum=32211&tipo=VIDEO
<glpiana> freenguello, ti ho già chiesto un paste di about:config di là -.-
<freenguello> e non ci riesco
<e-DIO-t> freenguello: domanda: ma hai provato a farlo ripartire dopo che ti s'è bloccato?
<freenguello> ho riavviato pure firefox
<glpiana> freenguello, strano. vabbè, cerca flash e dimmi che libreria riporta
<freenguello> si e-DIO-t
<e-DIO-t> freenguello: chè anche a me è andato in errore, poi ho ripremuto play ed è ripartito.
<freenguello> accessibility.typeaheadfind.flashBar;1
<freenguello> dom.ipc.plugins.enabled.libflashplayer.so;true
<glpiana> freenguello, no aspetta
<glpiana> non tutto dai
<glpiana> la libreria mi serve
 * e-DIO-t guarda glpiana impaurirsi.
<freenguello> in synaotic
<e-DIO-t> ah cacchio, ma stiamo su -it di qua :°°° mannacc torno sul -chat & sorry!
<glpiana> freenguello, allora,ho sbagliato :)
<glpiana> freenguello, about:plugins
<freenguello> si ci sono
<glpiana> freenguello, questa la riesci a copiare, giusto?
<freenguello> mettendo flash come filtro esce quello
<freenguello> si
<freenguello> si copia una riga alla volta
<glpiana> freenguello, no spe, non about:config, about:plugins, mi ero sbagliato
<freenguello> ecco
<freenguello> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<freenguello> eccoti servito http://paste.ubuntu.com/532440/
<glpiana> freenguello, sembra ok. ricarica la pagina della stampa e fai una schermata
<glpiana> !image | freenguello
<ubot-it> freenguello: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<sharing> ciao
<sharing> posso chiedere?
<glpiana> sharing, cert
<glpiana> o
<sharing> glpiana: avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiutino per la compilazione di un programma
<glpiana> sharing, allora passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<freenguello> http://imagebin.org/123356
<sharing> glpiana: ma quello non è per le chat che non riguardano problemi tecnici?
<glpiana> freenguello, mi sa di problema di connessione perchè il player te lo apre
<glpiana> sharing, qui non c'è supporto per la compilazione per cui o di là o niente ;)
 * nicotano buonasera
<freenguello> si riesco a vedere solo l'inizio che dice la tecnologia e poi esce quella schermata
<sharing> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> ciao nicotano
<freenguello> ma com'è possibile
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> freenguello, non lo so
<glpiana> freenguello, ma flash è a posto
<freenguello> http://lastampa.it/multimedia/multimedia.asp?IDmsezione=10&IDalbum=32237&tipo=VIDEO anche questo
<orsetto> ciao a tutti ho un problema con xorg.conf in kubuntu 10.10
<darkroom> salve a tutti
<orsetto> non riesco più a trovarlo nella cartella /etc/X11/
<glpiana> orsetto, non c'è più. che devi fare?
<darkroom> ki mi aiuta con il microfono interno del mio aspire one?
<orsetto> dovrei modificarlo per configurare la scheda video ati
<darkroom> in pratica nn riesco a registrare
<darkroom> solo fruscio
<glpiana> orsetto, che scheda ? dai lspci | grep -i vga      e incolla la riga
<glpiana> darkroom, portatile o fisso?
<darkroom> netbook aspire one
<glpiana> darkroom, apri le referenze audio e vai nella scheda ingressi.
<darkroom> ci sono
<glpiana> darkroom, prendi una schermata
<orsetto> glpiana, ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]
<glpiana> !image | darkroom
<ubot-it> darkroom: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> orsetto, che driver usi?
<orsetto> glpiana, per ora quelli di default come li ha installati kubuntu ma stavo configurando quelli ati
<glpiana> orsetto, te li propone il gestore dei driver porprietari?
<orsetto> cioè ho installato il pacchetto sorgente e l'ho compilato
<glpiana> *proprietari
<glpiana> naaaaaaaaaa
<orsetto> sono arrivato alla parte della guida dove dovrei modificare xorg.conf
<glpiana> orsetto, non te li proponeva?
<orsetto> chi me li doveva proporre?
<glpiana> orsetto, il gesotre dei driver proprietari
<orsetto> ancora devo riavviare comunque
<glpiana> *gestore
<orsetto> adesso vedo il gestore
<darkroom> ecco la skermata http://imagebin.org/123357
<glpiana> orsetto, ma quello che hai compilato lo hai anche installato?
<glpiana> darkroom, prova ad alzare il volume e a parlare e vedi se la barra si muove
<darkroom> gia provato
<darkroom> nn succede nulla
<darkroom> ho installato anke asla mixer
<glpiana> darkroom, se vai nella sceda "hardware", come è impostata?
<orsetto> glpiana, se intendi una cosa simile sudo dpkg -i xorg-driver-fglrx_*.deb fglrx-kernel-source_*.deb fglrx-amdcccle_*.deb .... si l'ho fatto
<glpiana> orsetto, azz
<TheBestNeo> ciao a tutti, flash con firefox va lentissimo, mentre con chrome va bene, ho karmic, come mai questa differenza? ci posso fare qualcosa?
<darkroom> analog stereo duplex
<glpiana> darkroom, e sopra ti indica un ingresso?
<darkroom> solo volume di uscita
<darkroom> e la relativa skeda interna
<darkroom> selezionata
<orsetto> glpiana, ma non c'è un modo di intervenire sul file di configurazione di X?
<glpiana> nella descrizione della scheda, da un ingresso e un'uscita?
<orsetto> cioè cosa sostituisce xorg.conf
<glpiana> orsetto, sì, puoi crearlo.
<glpiana> orsetto, se lo crei viene letto. ma quello che hai usato non è un metodo pratico per mettere i driver
<orsetto> devo crearmi un mio xorg.conf glpiana
<glpiana> RaFaNaDaL, di solito se sono compatibili li propone il gestore, credo anche su kubuntu. altrimenti devi usare gli open
<orsetto> devo crearmi un mio xorg.conf? glpiana
<glpiana> orsetto, ok, come vuoi: sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> <glpiana> orsetto, sì, puoi crearlo.
<glpiana> <glpiana> orsetto, se lo crei viene letto. ma quello che hai usato non è un metodo pratico per mettere i driver
<glpiana> RaFaNaDaL, sorry :)
<orsetto> glpiana, questo comando mi crea un xorg.conf base? come se fosse un modello?
<glpiana> orsetto, no, ti crea un file vuoto. poi gli metti dentro quello che ti serve. ma ripeto, non è un buon modo di mettere i driver quello che stai seguendo. se non fossero compatibili con l'attuale xorg avresti problemi al riavvio
<orsetto> glpiana, come posso tornare su una strada più semplice da seguire?
<orsetto> cerco nel gestore dei file proprietari ora?
<glpiana> orsetto, no, dammi iil comando con cui hai installato i pacchetti
<ceon1> sera
<glpiana> darkroom, nel terminale scrivi alsamixer e dimmi che cosa c'è come chipset
<darkroom> scheda: hda intel processore: realtek alc272x
<orsetto> glpiana, prima ho dato questo:sh ati-driver-installer-10-10-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/jaunty ..e dopo questo.. sudo dpkg -i xorg-driver-fglrx_8.783-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb fglrx-kernel-source_8.783-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb fglrx-amdcccle_8.783-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<glpiana> darkroom, sei su gnome?
<glpiana> darkroom, sì scusa, le schermate...
<glpiana> darkroom, gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<darkroom> ok ci sono
<glpiana> orsetto, io li rimuoverei e poi guarderei sul gestore. sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-kernel-source fglrx-amdcccle
<glpiana> darkroom, copialo su pastebin
<orsetto> glpiana, ok grazie. mi fido del tuo consiglio
<orsetto> glpiana,  ora lo faccio :)
<glpiana> orsetto, sperando che non abbiano già fatto danni :D
<glpiana> orsetto, poi copia tutto su pastebin
<orsetto> glpiana, non ho ancora riavviato nulla
<orsetto> glpiana, ok
<darkroom> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/532465/
<darkroom> eko il post
<TheBestNeo> ciao a tutti, flash con firefox va lentissimo, mentre con chrome va bene, ho karmic, come mai questa differenza? ci posso fare qualcosa?
<glpiana> darkroom, prova ad aggiungere in fondo al file: options snd-hda-intel model=acer-aspire
<glpiana> darkroom, poi salvi il file e riavvii
<darkroom> ok
<glpiana> darkroom, se qualcosa non va nel suono, riedita il file e togli l'opzione che hai aggiunto
<darkroom> ok
<darkroom> risalve
<glpiana> darkroom, qualcosa è cambiato?
<darkroom> nulla
<darkroom> l audio è rimasto kome prima
<darkroom> nessuna differenza
<darkroom> la stringa ke mi hai passato l ho copiata in ultimo
<darkroom> nella direttiva ke mi hai detto
<glpiana> darkroom, un nome più specifico del tuo pc c'è?
<darkroom> aspire one d250
<darkroom> da premettere ke sotto winzoz il tutto è funzionante
<orsetto> glpiana,  rieccomi qua :) ho disinstallato come hai detto tu e ho installato dal gestore dei driver proprietari
<orsetto> glpiana, poi ho riavviato e adesso sto qui. ma come verifico che sto viaggiando con la ati installata correttamente?
<glpiana> darkroom, riedita il file e cambia l'opzione che hai messo con options snd-hda-intel model=acer           e riprova
<darkroom> ok
<glpiana> orsetto, scrivi in un terminale: glxinfo
<glpiana> orsetto, ti farà installare mesa-utils, fallo
<glpiana> e ridai il comando
<KaoSreign> salve ragazzi a qui c'è tutta la comunità italiana compresi i coloro che usano kubuntu, edubuntu eccecc?
<glpiana> KaoSreign, tutti, cioè non tutti qui, ma qualcuno di ognuno :D
<KaoSreign> glpiana perfetto :D era giusto per sapere se ero nel posto giusto o c'era qualche altro canale più specifico
<orsetto> glpiana, ho fatto glxinfo ma sonto troppe info.. cosa dovrei trovare?
<glpiana> orsetto, dai glxinfo | grep render
<orsetto> ok glpiana sembre installata :)
<glpiana> orsetto, bene :)
<orsetto> c'è qualche provra grafica che posso fargli fare? glpiana
<glpiana> orsetto, metti su pastebin le righe che sono uscite
<KaoSreign> qualcuno sa consigliarmi se reinstallare kubuntu con la  versione 10.10 o tenermi la 10.4 ?
<glpiana> KaoSreign, devi vedere come gira sul tuo pc. se vedi che la 10.10 va bene tienila
<orsetto> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/di1L7SrR glpiana
<glpiana> orsetto, benone
<glpiana> orsetto, per provarla, boh, un qualsiasi giochino 3d
<KaoSreign> glpiana ok allora proverò ad installare quella ora hola 10.4 in pratica con il mio pc ho dei grossi problemi per quanto riguarda gnome associato alle nuove versioni del kernel mi provcano il freeze
<orsetto> glpiana, ti ringrazio mille
<orsetto> glpiana,  ora vado a casa.. ti farò sapere
<glpiana> orsetto, :)
<orsetto> buonaserata a tutti
<glpiana> KaoSreign, gnome o gli effetti grafici?
<KaoSreign> glpiana allora non credo siano gli effetti grafici perchè fino alla 9.4 ce li avevo abilitati
<glpiana> KaoSreign, ma le cose sui driver video sono un po' cambiate
<glpiana> KaoSreign, ma poi scusa, s hai kubuntu gnome che c'entra?
<KaoSreign> glpiana sono ritornato al kde perchè non c'era verso di risolvere la questione
<KaoSreign> :)
<glpiana> ah ok :)
<glpiana> KaoSreign, ma avevi anche provatos enza effetti?
<KaoSreign> glpiana no non mi era venuto in mente che sarebbe potuto essere quello il problema
<KaoSreign> glpiana la cosa strana ora che ci penso è che con la live andava tutto alla grande
<glpiana> se te ne capita l'occasione prova a disabilitarli
<glpiana> aspetta, scheda video?
<KaoSreign> glpiana è un integrata aspetta un secondo che ti dico con precisione il chipset
<KaoSreign> glpiana Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<glpiana> KaoSreign, boh, secondo me puoi giusto provare se disabilitando gli effetti il problema persiste
<KaoSreign> glpiana beh si un ultimo tentativo si può fare :D
<KaoSreign> glpiana sempre sperando che riesca a farlo prima che si impalli tutto
<glpiana> :)
<cristian_c> un'altra domanda
<cristian_c> come si aprono i file .ttf
<cristian_c> non riesco ad aprirli
<cristian_c> mi dice che non c'è nessuna applicazione disponibile
<cristian_c> conoscete un modo?
<cristian_c> ho fatto anche delle ricerche in internet ma non ho trovato nulla
<KaoSreign> glpiana ti ringrazio provo a fare come hai detto :D
<cristian_c> con gli imageviewer non lo apre
<glpiana> cristian_c, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=236014.0
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> provo
<_Matt__> ciao a tutti
<_Matt__> se c'è qualcuno disponibile, vorrei chiedervi aiuto riguardo la configurazione della rete di virtualbox installato su ubuntu
<cristian_c> grazie glpiana, con fontforge viene aperto
<cristian_c> :)
<glpiana> bene :)
<cristian_c> _Matt__, sul forum c'è un how-to veramente completo
<cristian_c> la bibbia di virtualbox
<maumau> buona sera
<maumau> qualcuno sa dirmi per favore se si possono evitare un pò di richieste password da parte del pc
<glpiana> maumau, per effettuare che azioni?
<glpiana> maumau, se sono operazioni di amministrazione del sistema no
<maumau> glpiana, ma ... ad esempio quando riattivo da sby
<glpiana> maumau, quello è il blocco dello schermo credo. prova ad andare in  sistema preferenze salvaschermo e leva la spunta al blocco
<maumau> ok grazie
<maumau> fatto adesso vedremo quando si attiverà salvas.
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<maumau> e scusate ancora c'è  qualche motivo per il quale non riesco a farlo andare in ibernazione?
<maumau> o standby o spento!
<maumau> glpiana, si era quello il blocco grazie ancora.
<maumau> per l' accesso da accensione si può togliere la richiesta password?
<maumau> visto che il pc lo uso solo io
<PaoloRotolo> maumau, Sistema - Amministrazione - Schermata di Accesso
<PaoloRotolo> maumau, metti accedere automaticamente
<Mtt> 'sera a tutti! Sto usando la netbook remix, l'ultima.. come si fa ad accedere alle cartelle come home, piuttosto che /var non da terminale? Scusate la domanda stupida ma non le trovo
<maumau> PaoloRotolo, fatto grazie. Sono cose molto semplici ma se non sai dove cercare. =I
<giovanni> #openoffice.org-it
<giovanni> join #openoffice.org-it
<giovanni> join! #openoffice.org-it
<giovanni> join !#openoffice.org-it
<giovanni> ! join #openoffice.org-it
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<giovanni> !join #openoffice.org-it
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maumau> PaoloRotolo, non funziona, è il portachiavi che vuole la password
<PaoloRotolo> maumau, quando entri li fai sblocca e metti la tua password
<PaoloRotolo> ah, il portachiavi?
<PaoloRotolo> maumau, se non sbaglio se vai in avanzate quando compare il portachiavi dovrebbe esserci qualcosa...
<maumau> PaoloRotolo, e per l'ibernazione mi dà schermata nera e dice qualcosa tipo errore semaforo non pronto:
<maumau> comunque non trovo avanzate
<rorro007> ciao a tutti cdove devo andare per i documenti recenti da 5 a 0??
<sharing> rorro007: spiegati meglio
<rorro007> allora video sempre documeti recenti e voglio che sia zero che non me li memozizza
<sharing> rorro007: mmh, arduo quesito, ma guarda che son i documenti normali, non ti fa una doppia copia :)
<maumau> c'è qualcuno che sà dirmi perchè con iberna mi dà errore e non si spegne
<roxdragon> maumau,  che errore
<sharing> maumau: probabilmente ti segnerà un errore ACPI, confermi?
<rorro007> sharing, una volta mi hanno fatto andare in un file dove potevo diminuire la quantità di documenti
<maumau>  qualcosa tipo errore semaforo non pronto
<maumau> in inglese
<sharing> rorro007: non ti duplica i file, quindi non trai vantaggi nel disattivare la funzione
<sharing> maumau: dacci la sintassi corretta
<rorro007> sharing, ma glio che sia sempre vuoto il documenti recenti
<sharing> rorro007: si ma ti dico che non fa doppie copie nè nulla, quindi non ci trai alcun vantaggio nel disattivarne la funzione, e dunque non ha senso farlo, ti pare?
<maumau> devo farmi dare l'errore di nuovo ci vorrà un pochino perchè si blocca e devo forzare lo spegnimento
<sharing> maumau: ok, fotografalo e diccelo poi
<rorro007> va bhe grazie
<maumau> vabbene by
<sharing> roxdragon: prego :)
<roxdragon> cosa prego sharing
<roxdragon> xD
<sharing> roxdragon: no era a rorro007
<roxdragon> okok
<maumau> sharing, rieccomi questa volta non ha segnalato errori ma : schrmo nero e non si è spento
<maumau> devo andare. alla prox grazie comunque
<ostage> Salve raga, come faccio su firefox a far aprire i file torrent con qbittorent e non con transmission? non lo trovo nella lista apri con e non trovo nemmeno la cartella in /home
<seth----> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<rorro007> ciao a tutti come mai apps/gedit-2/preferences/ui/recents metto 0 e continuo a vedere elementi recenti??
<Carmine> buona sera
<seth----> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<seth----> ragazzi, ho un problema riguardo ubuntu e wine. c'è un programma che lo vedo "sfasato" graficamente, cioè i TAB di alcune funzioni sono disposte diversamente rispetto a come si vedono originariamente su windows e di conseguenze alcune finestre le vedo tagliate, oscurandomi alcune funzioni. c'è una funzione su wine che si può cambiare per evitare questo? vi posto uno screenshot dello stesso programma da ubuntu/wine
<seth---->  e da windows per rendere meglio l'idea: http://imagebin.ca/view/prlfaO.html - sul cerchio giallo sono i TAB incriminati, mentre il cerchio rosso è il "taglio" che mi provoca problemi! gracias
<speppa> buonasera
<speppa> sto diventando schizofrenica -__-
<speppa> devo fare un link da una libreria all'altra con sudo ln -s libreria libreria_installata
<speppa> solo che della mia libreria installata so solo il nome del pacchetto (libgtk2.0-0) e non il nome specifico, tipo libgtk-1.2.so.0
<speppa> come lo trovo?
<speppa> con dpkg -l | grep -i libgtk non trovo nessun file .so
<K99Brain> speppa, dpkg -L nomepacchetto
<K99Brain> speppa, inoltre occhio a ln
<K99Brain> speppa, sudo ln -s TARGET LINKNAME
<speppa> K99Brain, per target intendi la libreria da linkare o quella installata?
<K99Brain> speppa, target è la destinazione, la libreria linkata, l'originale, l'obbiettivo, il target, appunto
<speppa> K99Brain, grazie per il dpkg -L pacchetto! e io mi stavo sfrittellando le cervella su forum vari per sta cavolata .__.
<K99Brain> di nulla
<speppa> K99Brain, aspè
<speppa> K99Brain, per linkname intendi quella installata sul sistema, vero? perchè sennò sto disastrando :D
<K99Brain> speppa, linkname è il nome del link che gli devi dare tu, te lo inventi
<K99Brain> speppa, per quello dicevo di stare attenti, perchè ln è un po' strano in quel senso
<seth----> K99Brain, ciao! scusami, nn è che per caso hai una soluzione al mio problema?
<K99Brain> gli argomenti sono invertiti rispetto a quello che intuitivamente uno pensa
<seth----> K99Brain, è scritto poco sopra
<K99Brain> seth----, e di che problema si tratta?
<seth----> K99Brain,  copio e incollo :)
<seth----> ragazzi, ho un problema riguardo ubuntu e wine. c'è un programma che lo vedo "sfasato" graficamente, cioè i TAB di alcune funzioni sono disposte diversamente rispetto a come si vedono originariamente su windows e di conseguenze alcune finestre le vedo tagliate, oscurandomi alcune funzioni. c'è una funzione su wine che si può cambiare per evitare questo? vi posto uno screenshot dello stesso programma da ubuntu/wine
<seth---->  e da windows per rendere meglio l'idea: http://imagebin.ca/view/prlfaO.html - sul cerchio giallo sono i TAB incriminati, mentre il cerchio rosso è il "taglio" che mi provoca problemi! gracias
<K99Brain> seth----, ehm, e allargare la finestra non serve?
<speppa> K99Brain, ok sto andando fuori di testa. sto seguendo questo http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1337669&postcount=19 e il tizio sta facendo praticamente sudo ln -s versione_libreria_che_serve_ma_non_c'è    versione_libreria_effettivamente_installata . perchè il link lo invento? non è quello che ci deve essere nel sistema, e quindi non inventata?
<seth----> K99Brain, ehehe.. ho già provato, ma la finestra è "bloccata", sia su windows che su wine
<K99Brain> seth----, potrebbe essere un problema di fot, che su wine occupa piu spazio
<K99Brain> seth----, ma non saprei cosa cosigliarti
<K99Brain> speppa, no, occhio a usa ln nel modo giusto
<seth----> K99Brain, l'ho pensato. non c'è un modo per importare i font originali di windows?
<K99Brain> speppa, ad esempio questo è un comando valido: sudo ln -s /boot/grub/grub.cfg ~/nomeacaso
<K99Brain> speppa, mentre questo no: sudo ln -s  ~/nomeacaso /boot/grub/grub.cf
<K99Brain> g
<K99Brain> speppa, capito?
<K99Brain> speppa, il link che viene creato è l'ultmo argomento
<K99Brain> non quello prima
<speppa> K99Brain, ho capito, solo che credevo che stavo facendo il contrario
<DAMN3dg1rl> seth----,  prova a copiarli da /windows/font a /var/fonts
<K99Brain> !fonts
<ubot-it> fonts is Installazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/InstallareCaratteri - Migliorare Caratteri: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/MigliorareCaratteri - Caratteri Microsoft: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CaratteriMicrosoft
<seth----> K99Brain, grazie mille, teneterò
<baldo_> sera
<baldo_> sono disperato
<seth----> *tenterò
<baldo_> ho il vecchio sistema sun un hd esterno
<baldo_> vedo le cartelle ma la home è criptata
<baldo_> non riesco a decriptarla
<baldo_> come si fa?
<baldo_> ecryptfs-mount-private
<baldo_> con questo niente
<baldo_> come faccio???
<baldo_> raga non lo sa nessuno????
<baldo_> ragazzi nessuno puo aiutarmi?
<baldo_> ragazzi
<baldo_> nessuno sa aiutarmi
<baldo_> x favore
<sharing> baldo_: dicci
<baldo_> meno male
<baldo_> ho un sistema ubuntu su hd esterno
<baldo_> collegato
<sharing> baldo_: si ma scrivi su una sola riga
<baldo_> voglio copiare i file nella cartella home
<baldo_> ma non ci sono perchè crittografati
<baldo_> non so come scrittografarli
<fil_> con cosa l'hai criptata la home?
<baldo_> ok
<sharing> baldo_: semplicemente avvia ubuntu
<baldo_> quando installi il sistema ti chiede se criptare la cartella personale
<sharing> baldo_: e da ubuntu esegui la copia dei file
<baldo_> non sia vvia piu
<baldo_> mi da un errore tipo kernel-panic e tante righe di errore
<sharing> baldo_: avvialo in modalità di ripristino
<baldo_> quindo l'ho montato su un case esterno e volevo copiare i file
<baldo_> non funzione
<baldo_> in nessuno elle 4 modalità disponibili
<baldo_> nella home ho 2 file
<baldo_> uno acces-your-private-date che quando lo lancio dice
<baldo_> Il lanciatore di applicazioni «Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop» non è stato contrassegnato come fidato. Se non si conosce l'origine di questo file, lanciarlo potrebbe non essere sicuro.
<sharing> baldo_: la cartella home è criptata tramite un sistema a generazione casuale, decrittare la home impiegherebbe come la storia dell'universo pur facendola dal pc più potente attualmente disponibile, quindi vediamo di far partire ubuntu
<fil_> quindi è una operazione con sola andata?
<sharing> fil_: se non riavvii ubuntu si
<fil_> ma allora perchè quelli di ubuntu non o scivono?
<sharing> fil_: traduci
<fil_> mi sembra una cazzata di quelli di ubuntu non averlo scrito
<baldo_> l'altro file è un tx che contiene
<baldo_> THIS DIRECTORY HAS BEEN UNMOUNTED TO PROTECT YOUR DATA.
<baldo_> From the graphical desktop, click on:
<baldo_>  "Access Your Private Data"
<baldo_> or
<FloodBotIt1> baldo_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<fil_> scritto
<sharing> baldo: scrivi su un solo rigo
<fil_> che sistma è, io pensavo ti premetessero di criptare con una chiave che decidi tu, e quindi sapendo la chiave puoi recuperare il disco
<sharing> fil_: par ovvio, se critti un file devi avere sicurezza che nessuno possa rubartelo
<fil_> beh conosci solo tu la chiave
<baldo_> ho provato con quel comando ma non mi retituisce niente
<sharing> baldo_: quale comando?
<baldo_> io ho la chiave ma non so dove metterla :)
<baldo_> ecryptfs-mount-private
<sharing> fil_: si ma per evitare il Bruteforce (che è più veloce del reverse) viene generato un numero casuale che funge da base generatrice
<baldo_> ma è come se mi montasse il sistema in uso
<baldo_> mentre io dovrei montare quella contenuta in /media/eccc....
<fil_> ma c'è unwikisu questo?
<sharing> baldo_: prova ad aprire la home con un altro sistema ubuntu
<sharing> fil_: ?
<baldo_> quindi come posso fare?
<sharing> baldo_: che dati erano? audio? video? testo?
<fil_> sharing, mi dico come fa a sapere uno come decrittarlo?
<baldo_> è quello che sto facendo, ma ho questi 2 file
<baldo_> io sono su una macchina con ubuntu,e sull' hd esterno l'altro disco con l'altro sistema
<sharing> fil_: son un ingegnere informatico
<fil_> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/CartellaProtetta
<baldo_> si un po di tutto
<sharing> baldo_: non ti ho chiesto la situazione ma il tipo di file da recuperare
<baldo_> di utto u  po
<baldo_> immagini,musica,documenti
<sharing> baldo_: che livello di importanza hanno? potrebbe essere molto lungo recuperarli
<fil_> ma ubuntu non ti ha chiesto delel password?
<sharing> fil_: se non si avvia...
<baldo_> ricordi di una vita
<baldo_> vacanza ecc.....
<sharing> baldo_: la possibilità più corta che vedo è quella di avviare ubuntu e far decrittare la home, anche se solo una parte del sistema partisse saremmo a cavallo
<baldo_> ma non ce modo di decrittare la cartella pur avendo la password?
<baldo_> no
<baldo_> il file che dovrebbe recuperarla mi dice che non è fidato
<baldo_> e non me lo fa lanciare
<FloodBotIt1> baldo_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<sharing> baldo_: scrivi su un solo rigo
<fil_> sharing, e da live cd?
<sharing> fil_: la generazione del codice casuale sarebbe differente
<fil_> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/CartellaProtetta     qua c'è un Recuperare la passphrase per il montaggio
<sharing> fil_: non so magari però se facessimo linkare la chiave...
<sharing> fil_: si ecco esatto
<fil_> baldo_, quante password ti ha chiesto ubuntu?
<sharing> fil_: no, non c'è nulla di utilie li
<fil_> sharing, perchè?
<sharing> fil_: perchè presume che il sistema si avvii
<Sorion_Buddha> Yuuka Sugisawa & Red Bull F-1 papel Promo-Gimp-Linux"[1920x1200]"-0001  >>> http://twitpic.com/376xdl
<fil_> baldo_, che errore ti da all'avio?
<fil_> avvio
<sharing> baldo_: allora, nel tuo PC fisso installa ubuntu e poi ricontattaci
<sharing> baldo_: NON toccare in nessun modo l'HD
<fil_> se reinstalla deve fare in modo che non venga toccata la home
<sharing> fil_: nah, ha ubuntu su un HD esterno non è un problema
<fil_> ok giusto
<fil_> beh ma se lo reinstalla sull'hd esterno
<sharing> baldo_: ci sei?
<baldo_> si scusate
<sharing> fil_: assolutamente no
<baldo_> sembra un errore di kernel
<baldo_> non monta piu il volume
<sharing> baldo_: ci eravamo arrivati :)
<baldo_> :)
<sharing> baldo_: installa linux sul tuo pc fisso
<fil_> baldo_, all'avio ti compare un menu con i kernel instAllati?
<baldo_> si
<fil_> fai partire un kernel diverso
<baldo_> 4 e con nessuno dei 4 funziona
<sharing> fil_: già tentato... fosse così facile non mi starei interessando
<fil_> ok
<sharing> baldo_: ok?
<baldo_> ok
<baldo_> ma gia fatto anche in safety mode ma non funziona
<sharing> baldo_: hai una versione di ubuntu sul fisso che va vero?
<baldo_> certo
<sharing> avviala
<baldo_> questa che sto usando
<sharing> ottimo
<sharing> ora tenta di far decrittare la cartella home
<baldo_> e come?
<sharing> fai "cd PERIFERICA/usr/TUONOME/home"
<sharing> fil_: è corretto l'indirizzo?
<baldo_> non credo
<sharing> no innfatti è "PERIFERICA/home/USER"
<fil_> si
<baldo_> aspetta, io entro i media e vedo il disco chiamato "suonome"
<K99Brain> e che cacchio dovrebbe essere "PERIFERICA" ???
<sharing> e dimmi che  succede
<fil_> /dev/sdx/home/USER
<baldo_> giusto?
<baldo_> li cosa devo fare?
<K99Brain> ma quando mai...
<sharing> K99Brain: id della periferica (es. in window G, K, C etc.)
<K99Brain> sharing, in linux non esiste G K C
<fil_> sharing, è /dev/sdx
<baldo_> no io uso ubuntu,il dome della periferica è ungo circa 30 caratteri alfanumerici
<sharing> baldo_: aspè ma non stai seguendo, monta prima il volume del disco esterno
<fil_> è l'UUID
<sharing> K99Brain: era per un esempio
<baldo_> c'è perche vedo i file
<baldo_> vedo tutti i file del sistema
<sharing> fil_: si è la gestione di unix
<baldo_> tutte le cartelle,usr,etc,bin e anche home
<sharing> baldo_: accedi alla cartella /home
<baldo_> e ho questi 2 file
<sharing> baldo_: accedi alla cartella /home
<baldo_> ci sono 2 file
<sharing> baldo_: accedi alla cartella /home/tuonomeutente
<baldo_> soke poi?
<baldo_> ok fatto
<sharing> baldo_: ok, sei nella tua hone
<sharing> *home
<sharing> copia i file
<sharing> che ti interessano
<baldo_> ho problemi di spazio
<baldo_> non si puo
<baldo_> questo disco 200 gb
<baldo_> disco da salvare 500 gb
<sharing>  baldo_ : non ci posso far nulla io
<baldo_> ci aevo pensato
<sharing> baldo_: dovrai scartare file o caricarli su megaupload
<baldo_> non tiseguo
<sharing> baldo_: o un qualsiasi host
<baldo_> no
<baldo_> aspetta
<baldo_> ma montare la cartella home x poi decriptarlka non si puo
<sharing> baldo_: se non puoi copiarli sul fisso o li copi in altre parti o li elimini
<sharing> baldo_: ma sei entrato?
<baldo_> si
<sharing> baldo_: e li vedi i tuoi file?
<baldo_> non si decripta solola cartella home
<sharing> baldo_: e li vedi i tuoi file?
<sharing> baldo_: e li vedi i tuoi file?
<baldo_> no perche non ci sono visivamente
<baldo_> mi dice 396 gb
<sharing> baldo_: eh allora non dirmi che va bene -.-
<sharing> baldo_: accedi al disco ma tramite terminale
<baldo_> come si fa?
<sharing> baldo_: come ti diceva Fil_
<baldo_> puoi ripetere x favore
<sharing> baldo_: spe
<Pa0lino> sera
<aaa_> salve
<baldo_> ok ci dovrei essere
<aaa_> appena fatto instalalzione ubuntu linux
<baldo_> ma vedo sempre e solo quei 2 file
<aaa_> ma nn resaco a mettere lingua italiana come faccio?
<aaa_> ??
<baldo_> sistema-amministrazione-supporto lingue
<baldo_> lo scarica da solo se sei connesso
<baldo_> sharing: Inserted auth tok with sig [codice] into the user session keyring
<baldo_> fopen: No such file or directory
<sharing> baldo_: ?
<baldo_> ho fatto
<aaa_> ok ma riamne sempre inglese!
<baldo_> e mi da questo doce ce scritto codice ce un codice alfanumerico
<sharing> baldo_: ottimo io stavo lavorando ad altro xD
<baldo_> riavvia
<baldo_> quindi ora che si fa?
<sharing> aaa_: riavvia
<sharing> baldo_: fai lo stesso
<sharing> ma come root
<baldo_> x abilitare root nn ricordo il comand
<sharing> baldo_: sudo root passwoird
<sharing> baldo_: se non erro
<baldo_> passwoird?
<sharing> baldo_: no dimantica
<sharing> *dimentica
<sharing> fai "sudo -i"
<dolphin> sudo passwd root
<baldo_> ci sono
<dolphin> e lo abiliti
<sharing> baldo_: ottimo
<baldo_> ok
<baldo_> entro da root
<sharing> dolphin: pericoloso se deve fare solo 2 comandi
<sharing> baldo_: esatto bravo
<baldo_>  e rifaccio il procedimento da terminale'
<baldo_> ok ci risentiamo fra poco
<sharing> baldo_: si, speriamo funzioni
<sharing> no spe
<sharing> baldo_: ferma!
<baldo_> ok
<sharing> sei già root ma solo nel terminale
<sharing> quindi lavora da terminale
<dolphin> baldo fai un bel sudo rm -fr /
<dolphin> :D
<sharing> e se ti serve la grafica picchiaci "nautilus /"
<sharing> dolphin: non ho presente che faccia quel comando, non ne capisco la sintassi
<sharing> rimuove ma cosa?
<dolphin> provalo....
<sharing> dolphin: non uso programmi che non so che facciano
<sharing> dolphin: o comandi in questo caso
<dolphin> beh......rimuove la directory è semplice :)
<sharing> baldo_: procede?
<sharing> dolphin: non è una buona idea...
<dolphin> dici?
<dolphin> bah..io lo proverei
<dolphin> fa un po' di pulizia
<sharing> dolphin: eh per me se elimino i file a qualcuno quello si inca di brutto
<Claudinux> !chat dolphin sharing
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Claudinux> e soprattutto dolphin , piantala di sparare cavolate in questo chan
<sharing> Claudinux: ciao eh!
<baldo_> no
<Claudinux> !chat | dolphin sharing
<ubot-it> dolphin sharing: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<baldo_> sono fermo
<sharing> baldo_: a cosa?
<dolphin> minchia quanto vi scaldate...
<dolphin> raga fatevi na camomilla
<baldo_> a /home
<sharing> dolphin: eh hanno ragione, metti che uno esegue quel comando
<baldo_> /home/nomeutente non mi va come se non esistesse
<sharing> baldo_: fai "cd /nomeutente/
<dolphin> sfiga.....
<sharing> baldo_: asd
<sharing> baldo_: fai "ls"
<dolphin> fai un ls -c
<dolphin> o ls -u
<sharing> e posta la risultanza nel NOPASTE
<sharing> dolphin: che me ne faccio di ID e nome utente?
<dolphin> a me lo chiedi???
<sharing> dolphin: ecco se non lo sai non postare comandi
<sharing> !chat | dolphin
<ubot-it> dolphin: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dolphin> veramente i miei non fanno quello
<dolphin> cmq....
<baldo_> ok ci sono
<DAMN3dg1rl> notte mortali :D
<baldo_> ma vedo sempre i 2 file
<sharing> DAMN3dg1rl: notte
<baldo_> THIS DIRECTORY HAS BEEN UNMOUNTED TO PROTECT YOUR DATA
<sharing> baldo_: ma che cavolo! ho idea che tu debba ripristinare ubuntu
<sharing> baldo_: e nel caso non si riuscisse.....
<baldo_> e come si fa?
<baldo_> dal cd nn si puo
<sharing> baldo_: eh lo so ma io non so come fare
<sharing> baldo_: sappi solo che o ripristini ubuntu
<sharing> baldo_: o......
<baldo_> lo so... e x ripristinare?
<sharing> baldo_: non l'ho mai fatto (per fortuna)
<sharing> aspeta
<sharing> sei ancora nella home?
<sharing> ?
<sharing> baldo_: sei ancora nella home?
<baldo_> si
<sharing> baldo_: lancia
<sharing> baldo_: no sorry gioca con questo comando mount -t ecryptfs ~/.Private ~/Private
<sharing> baldo_:  vedi se fa qualcosa
<baldo_> alla fine da errore
<fabri> Salve a tutti... ho un problema con Mplab IDE sotto wine
<fabri> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<baldo_> parla di crittografia l'ho seguiro come nella guida ma niente
<sharing> fabri: no supporto per wine qui
<sharing> baldo_: non so
<sharing> baldo_: ma prova a seguire questa guida: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/03/mounting-your-encrypted-home-from.html
<baldo_> ok
<lorenzo-2357> buonasera signori...
<lorenzo-2357> non mi apre il gestore di pacchetti... mi da il seguente errore: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/532649/
<sharing> lorenzo-2357: lancia "sudo apt-get update" e riprova
<lorenzo-2357> sharing, uguale, il terminale dice: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/532650/
<sharing> lorenzo-2357: apri il file /etc/apt/sources.list ed elimina la riga 63, salva e riesegui il comando di prima
<lorenzo-2357> sharing, scusami qual'è il comando per aprirlo... :)
<sharing> lorenzo-2357: sudo EDITOR /etc/apt/sources.list
<sharing> lorenzo-2357: sostituisci EDITOR con l'editor che usi
<lorenzo-2357> sharing, fatto, però vorrei installare cairo dock, come faccio sono off topic?
<sharing> lorenzo-2357: si su questo canale si ma (sudo apt-get install cairo-dock) devi chiedere nell'altro ;)
<lorenzo-2357> sharing, ok (grazie) chiederò di là ! ! !
#ubuntu-it 2010-11-16
<sarah95> ciao
<sarah95> c'è modo di scorrere la cronologia delle notifiche che appaiono,tipo i twitter ricevuti ?:-S
<ivan_> seraa a tutti
<roxdragon> sera
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Guest40439> ciao sapete dirmi come mai i video su google o su you yube li vedo a scatti  su ubuntu10.10 32 bit grazie
<mlazzari2> giorno
<leon_> sapete dirmi il motivo perche i video su you tube e su google li vedo a scatti e qualcuno perniente ho gia installato nonfree io ho ubuntu 10.10 32 bit
<ptux> salve a tutti
<ptux> ho una 10.04 praticamente muta.
<ptux> qualche indicazione?
<ptux> !audio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<darkroom> salve a tutti
<darkroom> come posso disattivare l ibernazione per inattività?
<filo1234> darkroom: Sistema > preferenze > gestione alimentazione
<darkroom> ho gia modificato in quelle preferenze
<darkroom> ma dopo un po
<darkroom> si fa sempre skermo nero
<glpiana> darkroom, magari è il salvaschermo?
<darkroom> il sarvaskermo rikiede la password per ritornare al desk?
<glpiana> !nokappa | darkroom
<ubot-it> darkroom: www.nokappa.it
<glpiana> darkroom, quello è il blocco, gestibile sempre dalla schermata del salvaschermo
<darkroom> ok e kome si fa?
<glpiana> darkroom, non usare le k per favore
<darkroom> ops
<darkroom> scusate
<glpiana> darkroom, come si fa? si legge e si toglie la spunta
<darkroom> ok trovata la funzione
<darkroom> grazie!
<il_grillo> c'è qualcuno pratico rete con versione 10.10?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> !qualcuno | il_grillo
<ubot-it> il_grillo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<il_grillo> jester-, lo sapevo già siccome la domanda l'ho già fatta molte volte senza ricevere risposta mi informavo
<glpiana> il_grillo, a parte che no nè jester- ad aver dato il !qualcuno, sapnedolo già perchè non esponi il problema direttamente?
<jester-> il_grillo: rifalla che non
<glpiana> *non è
<jester-> abbiamo una memoria con db incorporato
<jester-> il_grillo: alura?
<il_grillo> dopo che ho installato la versione 10.10 sul secondo pc non mi entra più nella lan
<il_grillo> asp
<il_grillo> che volevo trovare l'errore che mi dà
<jester-> il_grillo: linux to linux o linux to winzoz
<il_grillo> linux linux
<glpiana> il_grillo, e come ti connettevi? ssh o altro?
<jester-> il_grillo: il protocollo è sempre lo stesso, controllerei la configurazione che magari ti ha messo qualche file nuovo a default
<il_grillo> linu linux windows
<jester-> il_grillo: linux winzoz usa samba, linux klinux nfs
<il_grillo> infatti sto usando samba
<il_grillo> il pc con 10.04 vede il 10.10 l'invesrso non va
<jester-> samba fai la condivisione con system-config-samba, nfs segui la guida sul wiki
<il_grillo> mi dice
<il_grillo> impossibile montare la posizione
<jester-> il_grillo: aapunto che devi controllare la conf, installazione nuova o avanzamento
<il_grillo> nuova
<jester-> il_grillo: nfs va configurato
<jester-> pure samba
<il_grillo> solo che appena installata con dhcp
<il_grillo> funzionava
<jester-> il_grillo: vanno pure installati
<jester-> che di default non ci sono
<il_grillo> come ho messo ip fisso non ha più funzionato
<il_grillo> samba è configurato
<jester-> il_grillo: per logica hai sbagliato qualcosa con IP, o è gia presente in rete o non è della stessa classe
<nicotano> buongiorno
<il_grillo> jester-, Che devo installare nfs server
<glpiana> !nfs | il_grillo
<ubot-it> il_grillo: nfs is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Nfs
<glpiana> ola nicotano
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<jester-> il_grillo: questa by Odo è piu ok http://quadrantegamma.wordpress.com/2008/06/07/condivisione-nfs-su-ubuntu/
<il_grillo> Ok grazie ora studio
<jester-> il_grillo: se su linux non devi condividere files e cartelle basta samba
<il_grillo> Prima condividevo tutto con samba anche su linux e funzionava, ora non funziona più neanche linux windows
<il_grillo> in pratica trova il gruppo di lavoro ma quando ci clicco per cercare i pc mi dice inpossibile montare la posizione
<jester-> il_grillo: metti ip di winzoz o non entri
<jester-> da linux
<jester-> smb://ip:$
<il_grillo> gia fatto ma non lo trova
<jester-> il_grillo: fa vedere smb.conf
<il_grillo> asp
<il_grillo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/532900/
<jester-> il_grillo: cosa centra path = /media/WIN_2
<jester-> devi condividere una cartella nella home o l'intera home
<il_grillo> non mi interessa condividere la home devo condicvidere deglle partizioni in vari HD
<jester-> il_grillo: allora controlla ce siano 777
<il_grillo> media win 2 in pratica è  una partizione di un hd
<jester-> il_grillo: farei configurare a system-config-samba
<jester-> toglik le entri ed usa òa gui
<il_grillo> lo ho configurato con la gui ma non va ho provato in tutti i modi possibili
<il_grillo> è 2 giporni che provo
<il_grillo> ops 2 giorni
<gigirock> il_grillo: e' in funzione nmbd ?
<il_grillo> ?????
<il_grillo> tieni presente che sono un pò imbranato
<gigirock> nmbd e' il demone che riconosce i nomi in funzione di samba.....un po come dns nell'ip.....
<gigirock> il_grillo: ps -ea |grep nmbd
<il_grillo> come facciuo a vedere se è in funzione
<gigirock> up
<gigirock> il_grillo: altrimenti dalla riga comando digita sudo nmbd
<reyarth> ragazzi, c'è qualcuno che mi sa aiutare nell'ultimo passo di questa installazione?
<reyarth> http://imagebin.org/123482
<gigirock> !nmbd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nmbd'
<reyarth> non trovo i due file pure-ftpd.conf e pureftpd-mysql.conf
<il_grillo> sudo nmdbsudonmbd
<il_grillo> scusate devo andare
<gigirock> reyarth: find / -name "pure*"
<il_grillo> per ora grazie riproverò più tardi
<reyarth> cosi mi da la lista dei file pure?
<gigirock> reyarth: li cerca in tutto il disco a partire da /
<reyarth> oh che bello, provo subito :D
<gigirock> devo andare a vedere un Mac.....ci vediamo tra 15 min
<reyarth> gigirock, oh che bello, non esistono! non è che dall'immagine di imagebin riesci a capire dove vanno creati questi due file?
<nicotano> reyarth, dice per esempio usr/local/etc
<nicotano> ma fa riferimento a FreeBSD..
<reyarth> dice che i file possono avere posizione diversa, a seconda del sistema operativo.. per esempio su freeBSD si trovano su....
<reyarth> la guida è questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp, arriva alla fine della pagina sotto la voce utenti virtuali
<nicotano> reyarth, Copiare pureftpd-mysql.conf nella cartella di User Manager for PureFTPd.
<reyarth> si ma se pureftpd-mysql non esiste, come lo copio e dovo lo copio :D
<glpiana> reyarth, apri un nuovo terminale e scrivi: locate pureftpd-mysql.conf
<glpiana> reyarth, o guarda direttamente /etc/pureftpd-mysql.conf
<reyarth> glpiana,  il file non esiste, è proprio qui il mio problema, nessuno dei due file del imagebin esiste
<glpiana> reyarth, sotto /etc hai la directory pure-ftpd ?
<reyarth> si , c'è glpiana, scusa se rispondo lento ma cerco pure su google, ed a quanto pare qualcuno ha i miei stessi problemi, non sono un caso isolato:d
<glpiana> reyarth, e nemmeno lì dentro c'è?
<reyarth> no, a quanto pare le nuove versioni di pure ftp hanno cambiato un po i nomifile, forse li ho trovati.. ora smanetto di brutto, al max reinstallo tutto:D
<glpiana> reyarth, lì dentro dovresti avere una directory db che continee dei .conf. prova a aguardarli
<reyarth> il mio scopo è fare un account con DynDNS e avere un server casalingo con www e ftp :D
<reyarth> glpiana,  stavo guradando quelli, proprio PureDB che mi sa tanto di database
<Guest90463> sapete dirmi il motivo perche i video su youtube e su google li vedo a scatti e qualcuno perniente ho gia installato nonfree io ho ubuntu 10.10 32 bit
<glpiana> Guest90463, controlliamo che sia flash, scrivi about:plugins nella barra degli indirizzi
<glpiana> !paste | Guest90463
<ubot-it> Guest90463: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<reyarth> ragazzi, cosa sono i common file??
<gfmniky> ciao a tutti,da quando ho installato u10.10 la sessione spesso si chiude dasola, sapete come potrei risolvere?grazie
<Guest90463> ok
<Guest90463> http://paste.ubuntu.com/532921/                   va bene cosi
<ppal> buongiorno a tutti, vorrei fare una domanda sul CD di avvio della 10.10
<glpiana> leon1207, flash sembrerebbe a posto. insgeuito a cosa noti questi rallentamenti?
<glpiana> ppal, chiedi, non chiedere di chiedere
<ppal> nelle versioni precedenti ero abituato ad un menù che comprendeva il test della memoria e il check del cd sono stati eliminati?
<glpiana> ppal, no, basta che quando visualizzi i disegnini in basso premi un tasto
<leon1207> che il video va a scatti
<glpiana> leon1207, ho chiesto (anche se l'ho scritto male) in seguito a cosa
<glpiana> leon1207, o l'ha sempre fatto?
<leon1207> si
<glpiana> leon1207, usi effetti grafici?
<leon1207> no
<glpiana> leon1207, va a scatti anche se gli fai ripetere la parte già caricata del filmato?
<leon1207> si
<glpiana> leon1207, che scheda video hai? che porcessore hai? e quanta ram hai?
<leon1207> si ferma anche lo ricarica e va a scatti per vedere un video su youtube ci vuole una giornata
<leon1207> 128 ram
<glpiana> 128 mega di ram?
<glpiana> ci credo che va a scatti, già buona che li pare
<leon1207> si
<glpiana> anzi, già buona che si avvii ubuntu
<glpiana> leon1207, come hai fatto a mettere su ubuntu con così oca ram?
<ppal> glpiana, sono entrato nel menu come hai detto tu, grazie
<glpiana> ppal, :)
<leon1207> ma veramente uso un altro pc con la stessa scheda e ho installato anche  i driver aggiuntivi nvidia 173 e con compiz installato con il desktop il cubo e va che e una meravigli io con questo non riesco a capire cosa ce che non va
<glpiana> leon1207, io ti ho chiesto quanta ram ha il pc, non è che mi hai risposto quanta ne ha la scheda video?
<leon1207> 512 ram
<glpiana> leon1207, sta lentezza a dare le risposte a cosa è dovuta?
<leon1207> sono 2 pc identici li avevo in ufficio
<leon1207>  che sono un po imbranato
<glpiana> leon1207, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep flash
<glpiana> !paste | leon1207
<ubot-it> leon1207: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<leon1207> scusa
<glpiana> leon1207, vado a mangiare
<leon1207> grazie x ora
<reddos> salve a tutti sapete darmi il link per scaricare il cd di ubuntu satanic edition la versione 8.04 32 bit  grazie
<roxdragon> reddos, googla
<roxdragon> che poi è lo stesso
<massimo18> qui solo versioni ufficiali
<reddos> quelli che trovo su google  ora provo
<reddos> con googla
<massimo18> !chat | reddos
<ubot-it> reddos: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<titto> ciao ho un hd esterno usb da 500 Gb con Win 7 che era originariamente installato sul mio portatile volevo sapere se collegandolo come usb posso installare ubunti in dual boot
<asufel> ciao raga, ho un netbook samsung con ubuntu remix e ho installato diversi programmi. tutto ok ma quando ho installato identify bios flash rom ecc ecc non lo trovo tra le applicazioni installate in elenco...cosa posso fare?
<asufel> grazie mille in anticipo
<asufel> il nome per esteso del programma è: identify, read, write, erase and verify BIOS/ROM/flash chips
<roxdragon> asufel, scusa... ma a che serve quel software?
<asufel> ad aggiornare bios
<massimo18> asufel: e che ha a che fare con ubuntu?
<roxdragon> asufel,  te lo sconsiglio di aggiornarlo così... al massimo ti crei un floppy e via
<roxdragon> titto, si
<asufel> beh, io vado su ubuntu software center e un mio amico mi ha detto che sto programmino scaricabile da li si connette su internet, scarica il bios + aggiornato e lo installa
<asufel> beh, sul netbook avere il floppy è un po' utopistico
<reddos> ma come si fa x andare in chat
<massimo18> ?
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<titto> ok grazie
<asufel> quindi nessuno sa perchè dal software center mi risulta installato e quando vado a cercarlo tra le applicazioni installate non lo trovo?
<roxdragon> asufel,  avvialo da terminale
<asufel> ehm sorry, sto cercando di riprenderci la mano, come dovrei fare? grazie :)
<roxdragon> ma sono piu programmi o uno?
<asufel> è uno solo
<asufel> guarda se vai su ubuntu software center lo trovi andando su sistema e scrivendo su cerca "bios"
<DAMN3dg1rl> salve a tutti :D
<roxdragon> ciao DAMN3dg1rl
<DAMN3dg1rl> roxdragon, tutto ok ?
<roxdragon> sisi you? ^^
<roxdragon> ce ne sono molti asufel
<massimo18> asufel: apri un terminale e prova a digitare flashrom
<asufel> rox hai trovato qualcosa?
<roxdragon> !info flashrom
<ubot-it> flashrom (source: flashrom): Identify, read, write, erase, and verify BIOS/ROM/flash chips. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.1+r946-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 79 kB, installed size 276 kB
<asufel> allora digitato sia flashrom che !info flashrom
<massimo18> ?
<asufel> asufel@Netbook:~$ flashrom flashrom v0.9.2-r1028 on Linux 2.6.35-22-generic (i686), built with libpci 3.0.0, GCC 4.4.4, little endian flashrom is free software, get the source code at http://www.flashrom.org  Calibrating delay loop... OK. ERROR: Could not get I/O privileges (Operation not permitted).
<asufel> You need to be root. asufel@Netbook:~$ !info flashrom bash: !info: event not found asufel@Netbook:~
<massimo18> eh
<massimo18> nn devi digitare !info flashrom
<asufel> le ho provate entrambe
<asufel> comunque
<roxdragon> magari se gli dai un sudo!!!
<asufel> ho aperto il terminale root
<roxdragon> sudo flashrom
<asufel> e ho digitato flashrom
<asufel> flashrom v0.9.2-r1028 on Linux 2.6.35-22-generic (i686), built with libpci 3.0.0, GCC 4.4.4, little endian flashrom is free software, get the source code at http://www.flashrom.org  Calibrating delay loop... OK. No coreboot table found. ======================================================================== WARNING! You seem to be running flashrom on a laptop. Laptops, notebooks and netbooks are difficult to support and we recommend
<massimo18> ecco
<asufel> machines often interacts badly with flashing. See http://www.flashrom.org/Laptops for details.  If flash is shared with the EC, erase is guaranteed to brick your laptop and write may brick your laptop. Read and probe may irritate your EC and cause fan failure, backlight failure and sudden poweroff. You have been warned.
<glpiana> !paste | asufel
<ubot-it> asufel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<massimo18> non usarlo
<massimo18> :)
<asufel> ma quello che mi chiedo io
<asufel> è
<asufel> il mio amico al quale ho installato ubuntu
<asufel> l'ha scaricato x i fatti suoi
<glpiana> !enter | asufel
<ubot-it> asufel: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<asufel> e non gli da nessun tipo di problema
<asufel> ok ricevuto
<glpiana> comunque terminali di root su ubuntu non ce ne sono
<asufel> beh, io tra i programmi che ho c'è sia il terminale che il terminale root, infatti quando l'ho aperto mi ha chiesto la password per i privilegi
<roxdragon> glpiana,  c'è terminal root
<glpiana> roxdragon, dove?
<asufel> nell'elenco programmi
<asufel> io li ho di seguito terminal e terminal root
<roxdragon> si
<glpiana> versione di ubuntu?
<asufel> remix
<asufel> comunque il mio dilemma non era su come usarlo o meno
<asufel> era sul perchè non lo trovo tra i programmi installati
<glpiana> asufel, digita dpkg -l | grep flasrom
<glpiana> asufel, digita dpkg -l | grep flashrom
<glpiana> asufel, se lo elenca preceduto da ii allora è isntallato
<glpiana> asufel, che non appaia nei menu è altra questione
<asufel> che cosa eseguo con questo programma?
<asufel> scusa
<asufel> con questa riga di codice
<glpiana> asufel, dpkg -l elenca i pacchetti installati e grep estrae le righe che contengo la parola successiva
<glpiana> malfidente :D
<asufel> chiedo per imparare
<glpiana> fai bene
<asufel> perchè non uso linux da secoli davvero e non ricordo quasi nulla
<asufel> dpkg -l | grep flashrom ii  flashrom                              0.9.2+r1028-1                                     Identify, read, write, erase, and verify BIOS/ROM/flash chips
<glpiana> asufel, oki, è installato
<asufel> e questo me lo dava anche il software center
<glpiana> <asufel> era sul perchè non lo trovo tra i programmi installati
<glpiana> rispondevo alla tua affermazione
<asufel> sisi
<asufel> ma adesso il dubbio è
<asufel> perchè non c'è tra i miei programmi?
<glpiana> asufel, /usr/sbin/flashrom <---- nonsarà mai un programma con interfaccia grafica quello che si trova sotto sbin, imho
<asufel> ah ecco...allora è rinc.... il mio amico che mi ha detto un nome sbagliato di programma :s
<glpiana> asufel, ma forse ho detto una stupidata. vedo anche programmi che hanno interfaccia grafica
<asufel> magari qualcuno di voi lo conosce...cerco un programma con interfaccia grafica che faccia l'update del bios direttamente cercando i files su internet, flashando ecc ecc
<asufel> bentornato glpiana
<glpiana> asufel, grazie :)
<glpiana> asufel, hai provato ad avviarlo con gksu flashrom  ?
<belonging> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<belonging> !help mount
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'help mount'
<glpiana> belonging, cosa cerchi?
<belonging> ciao!! cerco istuzioni sul mount dismount partizioni etc...
<belonging> sai come posso fare perfavore? grazie!
<glpiana> !comandi | belonging
<ubot-it> belonging: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<asufel> brb
<belonging> quanta roba!! grazie mille!!!
<asufel> una domanda, perchè non si collega emule coi server e con la kad?
<glpiana> asufel, emule? o amule?
<glpiana> asufel, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule?highlight=%28amule%29
<asufel> aemule
<asufel> amule
<glpiana> asufel, guarda le guide e cerca sul forum
<glpiana> !forum | asufel
<ubot-it> asufel: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<darkroom> salve e tutti
<darkroom> qualcuno per cortesia potrebbe aiutarmi con il microfono interno del mio acer aspire one?
<glpiana> darkroom, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=402440.0
<nicotano> buon pomeriggio
<glpiana> ola nicotano
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<syrius> qualcuno sa aiutarmi? ho il computer che continua a crashare.
<dao984> giorno
<syrius> giorno
<roxdragon> sera
<dao984> scusate mi aiutate a installare una libreria che da sorgente?
<dao984> senza che :)
<roxdragon> cioe?
<syrius> non sono tanto esperto ma se posso essere d'aiuto......
<dao984> si chiama fltk
<dao984> ho il sorgente ma quando faccio make mi da un errore
<dao984> non sono molto pratico
<syrius> che errore ti d?
<syrius> da?
<dao984> configure: error: Configure could not find required X11 libraries ./configure: line 11228: exit: aborting.: numeric argument required ./configure: line 11228: exit: aborting.: numeric argument required make: *** [makeinclude] Errore 255
<dao984> questo
<roxdragon> hai dato prima
<roxdragon> ./configure?
<dao984> no nel readme non lo diceva
<dao984> provo?
<roxdragon> prova
<syrius> gi
<syrius> gia
<dao984> stesso errore
<dao984> jester- aiuto :)
<dao984> vi mando il sito?
<dao984> è fltk punto org, la versione stabile
<syrius> prova ad installarele suddette librerie X11
<dao984> mi serve per compilare un altro programma
<dao984> e quali sono..booho
<dao984> ma x11  non è l'xorg?
<dao984> asp forse le ho trovate
<dao984> ma non c'è un X11 specifica da installare?
<massimo18> ???
<glpiana> dao984, non c'è supporto alla compilazione su questo canale. se vuoi chiedere passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<dao984> ah ok
<dao984> grazie non sapevo scusate :P
<syrius_> qualcuno sa iutarmi a sistemare i continui crash delmio computer?
<syrius_> ?
<glpiana> syrius_, spiega, racconta
<syrius_> ho il computer che continua a crashare. ho provato a toliere tutti gli effetti grafici ma niente. di meno ma crasha. ho una kubuntu 10.04 LTS
<glpiana> syrius_, crasha facendo cosa?
<syrius_> tutto. indifferentemente da che cosa apro. a crascato anche adesso per dire.
<nicotano> syrius_, qyanta ram hai ?
<glpiana> syrius_, è crashato adesso? sei connesso con un altro pc?
<syrius_> 2 GB
<syrius_> no.perchè?
<glpiana> syrius_, allora spiegami cosa è crashato
<syrius_> ma crasha il sistema. non solo un programma.
<syrius_> vuoi che ti incollo le ultime righe del syslog?
<nicotano> syrius_, fai un memtest e controlla che il disco non abbia settori danneggiati
<glpiana> syrius_, se crasha il sistema come fai a rimanere collegato?
<syrius_> il memtest l'ho gia fatto. quando dico che crasha il sistema mi intendo che si blocca tutto per qualchesecondo non riuscendo piu a far niente. poi riparte
<glpiana> syrius_,  fa vedere sto syslog e anche dmesg, le ultime righe
<glpiana> !paste | syrius_
<ubot-it> syrius_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<syrius_> quando crasha te lo copio
<glpiana> syrius_, se ha già crashato ce l'hai già nel log
<syrius_> ma è passato un po
<syrius_> questo è syslog  http://paste.ubuntu.com/533036/
<syrius_> e queste le ultime righe di dmesg
<syrius_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533038/
<glpiana> syrius_, nulla
<syrius_> cosa?
<glpiana> non c'è nulla riguardo a questi crash (che poi da quel che ho capito sono blocchi momentanei)
<syrius_> si sono blocchi momentanei. scusa
<syrius_> ma a volte molto frequenti
<glpiana> syrius_, a meno che sia l'hard disk
<massimo18> syrius_: è datato il pc?
<roxdragon> sera
<syrius_> il pc ha 3-4 anni ma l'hard-disk ne ha forse 1
<MagisterIncautus> salve a tutti
<syrius_> salve
<syrius_> ?
<roxdragon> sera
<MagisterIncautus> salve
<MagisterIncautus> sono tutti defunti?
<syrius_> no no
<K99Brain> !nessuno | MagisterIncautus
<ubot-it> MagisterIncautus: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<MagisterIncautus> ho capito
<MagisterIncautus> vorrei fare una domanda allora
<MagisterIncautus> :
<MagisterIncautus> Ho notato un certo degrado in Xubuntu 10.04
<MagisterIncautus> Le versioni precedenti si installavano facilmente sul mio vecchio portatile invece in quella nuova devo utilizzare i driver vesa...
<MagisterIncautus> sbaglio o Xubuntu sta per essere abbandonato?
<filo1234> !chat | MagisterIncautus
<ubot-it> MagisterIncautus: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MagisterIncautus> ho capito...
<MagisterIncautus> mi sposto
<berto01> ciao a tutti
<berto01> dato che devo formattare il pc portatile sono indeciso se installare kubuntu 10.4 o 10.10 comunque a 64 bit.
<berto01> finora ho utilizzato la versione 9.4 e qualche problema di audio e altri crash me l'ha dato
<berto01> cosa mi consigliate?
<filo1234> berto01: prova i cd live, servono anche a questo
<berto01> i problemi si sono presentati con il tempo, all'installazione tutto era perfetto...non ho mai avuto problemi con la connession internet ad esempio, ma da un paio di settimane non si connette wireless e ora nemmeno con il cavo
<filo1234> berto01: prova i cd live, servono anche a questo
<AlexZion> berto01:  se posso dirti la mia , sono su kubuntu 10.10 , su un laptop Asus z92j di quasi 5 anni , e tutto funziona alla perfezione, però magari la 10.04 potrebbe essere più stabile , anche se come ripeto , io non ho avuto grossi problemi avento aggiornato alal 10.10
<berto01> AlexZion: leggevo nel sito ufficiale che nella 10.10 ci sono applicazioni per facilitare l'utilizzo di social network, e non sono molto entusiasta per questo, ma KPackageKit è molto più intuitivo. anche nella versione 10.04?
<syrius_> io instalerei l 10.04.la 10.10 con gnome per dire non mi è piaciuto un gran che
<AlexZion> berto01: si è verò a mio avviso kpackagekit è notevolmente migliorato , cosi come il network manager , e molte altre cosette......
<AlexZion> berto01: se non hai problemi a mettere mano "eccezzionalmente" a qualche file di config , magari con l'aiuto della chat, vai tranquillo ...
<berto01> AlexZion: non ci sono queste caratteristiche nella 10.04?
<AlexZion> berto01: di quale caratteristiche hai bisogno in particolare !?!
<berto01> syrius_: nemmeno a mo gnome piace molto...ma con la 9.04 64 bit la batteria del notebook non viene gestita affatto bene. Magari ora hanno fatto progressi...
<filo1234> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<berto01> AlexZion: mi interesserebbe che programmitipo text to speech, akregator e altre funzionassero senza intoppi...invece alla fine ho rinunciato a usarli
<AlexZion> berto01: passa nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat per parlare di queste cose , qui giustamente si da solo supporto tecnico ... ;)
<syrius_> non parlavo di gnome in genere ma della 10.10. ho sempre usato gnome da 5 anni a sta parte. mai avuto problemi. ho comprato una chiavetta internet della vodafone e con tutte le distribuzioni è sempre andata. con la 10.10 no.a mio parere poi non è del tutto stabile
<berto01> AlexZion: forse era la difficoltà di capire quali pacchetti installare...ma anche kpackagekit  spesso mi andava in crash...ecco una buona compatibilità
<berto01> ok ricevuto
<berto01> ultima domanda: non vedo indicato nella pagina di download la versione 64 bit di kubuntu 9.04
<cip_> ragazzi ho il file pdf di un bigliettino da visita come faccio a fare su un foglio a4 una stampa multipla dello stesso
<cip_> praticamente per stamparmii bigliettti da solo
<AlexZion> cip_:   ti sebra il luogo dove fare una domanda del genere  !?!, questo è il canale di supporto ad ubuntu ehh .... :D
<cip_> AlexZion, ci ho provato :d
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<nicotano> Buonasera
<gianluca> salve a tutti e a tutte ho un problema con la mia scheda wi-fi  Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01) cosa posso fare?
<giulio_> ragazzi ciao, presto perchè ho poco tempo, la connessione mi salta dopo poco piu di un minuto che mi connetto, non faceva così fino a ieri
<nicotano> giulio_, piove ? centralina coi fili rosicati dai topi ? modem che non  funzia ?
<giulio_> si, piove
<gianluca> qualcuno può dirmi come configurare una wi-fi atheros ar2413?
<gianluca> non c'è nessuno che mi può aiutare?
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<nicotano> gianluca,  vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<gianluca> grazie ora vedo
<giulio_> scusate ma ogni volta devo disconnettere e riconnettere
<giulio_> poi funziona per 2 minuti al max e mi sconnette, anche se risulto connesso
<giulio_> non è normale
<vGg> Raga ho un problema ubuntu non mi avvia i setup dei programmi
<rolling2> giorno a tutti
<rolling2> dovrei installare un ubuntu  su un eepc i quali è privo di lettore cd e in questo momento mi trovo sprovvisto di un pennino come potrei fare?
<frapar> rollin2 puoi usare un hdd una qualsiasi memoria o una penna
<rolling2> quindi metto la iso nel hdd esterno poi?
<frapar> no
<rolling2> dimmi pure
<frapar> colleghi un hdd esterno al pc dove tu hai
<frapar> ubuntu installato
<frapar> dopo di che
<frapar> scarichi la versione per netbook
<rolling2> ok
<rolling2> ma per farlo partire al boot come faccio
<frapar> vai sotto sistema ->amministrazione  ->creatore dischi di avvio
<frapar> selezioni la iso salvata sulla tua scrivania o ovunque tu la voglia salvare come periferica di uso selezioni hdd esterno e pigi su crea
<rolling2> a ok grazie
<frapar> per farlopartire come boot non devi far altro che inserire hdd sul eepc
<frapar> come predefinito hanno lingresso usb abilitato al boot e poi hdd
<frapar> cmq se non dovesse essere cosi basta andare nel bios e cambiare le impostazioni di booting
<rolling2> ok grazie
<rolling2> si infatti
<frapar> e selezionare prima usb e poi hdd
 * tintu saluta tutti
<tintu> raga quali possono essere i motivi per cui una tastiera che funziona normalmente, dopo un riavvio a causa di un abbassamento di tensione, non dà segni di vita quando sul grub mi fa scegliere tra le varie opzioni?
<rolling2> frapar se dovessi creare un disco di avvio su un pennino come lo dovrei formattare con ext3 o come?
<frapar> lascialo fare al programma fa tutto da solo senza scegliere nulla
<frapar> e il pennino lascialo in fat 32
<rolling2> ok
<rolling2> perche adesso è non allocato
<rolling2> ho cancellato cio che c'era
<glpiana> ola
<frapar> tintu prova a spegnere completamente togliere alimentazione e riaccendere
<tintu> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao tintu
<tintu> provo
<frapar> aspetto risposta tintu
<tintu> sto telefonando all'interessato frapar :D
<rolling2> ok grazie frapar
<tintu> tra l'altro gli è successo diverse volte
<tintu> ha risolto sempre reinstallando :D
<frapar> potrebbe solo essere un prob di riconoscimento
<frapar> quindi con un riavvio basta e avanza secondo me
<tintu> già fatto
<tintu> non cambia niente
<tintu> provato anche a spegnere, attaccare altra tastiera ed accendere
<tintu> si ferma sul grub e la tastiera come se fosse morta
<glpiana> tintu, tastiera usb o ps/2?
<tintu> provate entrambe
<tintu> quella "originale
<glpiana> tintu, usb anche collegandola dopo?
<tintu> è ps2
<tintu> durante il grub?
<tintu> non abbiamo provato
<glpiana> dopo l'avvio
<tintu> ri-telefono :D
<glpiana> lol
<frapar> digli se prova a vedere sotto sistema -> preferenze-> tastire se la riconosce correttamente
<tintu> frapar, non può scegliere nulla dal grub
<glpiana> tintu, da livecd gli funziona?
<tintu> sì
<tintu> tanto che aveva la 9.04, e ha installato la 10.10
<glpiana> tintu, fagli ripristinare o reinstallare grub
<tintu> e andava tutto perfetto
<glpiana> !grub | tintu
<ubot-it> tintu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<tintu> da live?
<glpiana> tintu, beh, se dalla installazione non gli va la tastiera deve seguire la procedura da live con chroot
<tintu> la prova dell'attaggio a computer acceso è fallita
<frapar> ciao a tuti io vado
<tintu> s'è incazzato, mi ha detto che da oggi userà ubuntu solo in live e poi ha chiuso il telefono :|
<glpiana> tintu, lol
<tintu> :P
<tintu> quale potrebbe essere il problema?
<tintu> se non fosse che la tastiera funziona una volta avviato ubuntu penserei a problema hardware
<tintu> ma in live funziona
<glpiana> tintu, se non va già da grub qualcosa in grub  magari, per quello proponevo la reinstallazione o il recupero
<tintu> glpiana, dalle sue considerazioni puoi capire che non è un utente molto ferrato
<tintu> e dettargli per telefono i comandi
<glpiana> tintu, ma la guida è fatta bene, la può leggere, stampare e seguire
<tintu> credo mi farebbe venire l'ulcera
<tintu> sono d'accordissimo sul fatto che la guida sia chiarissima e semplice
<tintu> è lui che è un pò guasto
<tintu> proverò comunque la guida che mi hai suggerito glpiana
<tintu> grazie anche da parte sua :D
<glpiana> :)
<zani> ho un problema con le librerie java
<zani> chi mi aiuta?
<glpiana> zani, spiega
<zani> sono nuovissimo a linux quindi non dare nulla per scontato..
<glpiana> ok
<zani> ho letto che i file .jar sono eseguibili.. un po' come gli .exe di windows giusto?
<glpiana> zani, per esguirli ti piazzi col terminale nella directory in cui c'è il file .jar
<glpiana> zani, lo esegui con: java -jar file.jar
<zani> allora ho provato delle applicazioni semplici, ma sembra che JRE non lo faccia partire
<zani> ho già provato, ho addirittura disinstallato openJRE o qualcosa del genere
<glpiana> zani, che errori ottieni facendolo?
<zani> perchè sembrava creasse problemi, così ho installato quello non free
<glpiana> !paste | zani
<ubot-it> zani: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zani> aspetta
<zani> Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from minecraft.jar
<zani> ma ho messo tutti i permessi necessari!
<zani> ho provato anche applicazioni più semplici ma non partono lo stesso
<zani> Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from
<zani> asteroids.jar
<DAMN3dg1rl> hola .D
<glpiana> zani, dato che si tratta di programma esterno, vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat continuiamo di là
<giovanni_> perchè tento di scaricare gli aggiornamenti e mi dice:W: Errore nello scaricare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic_2.6.32-25.44_i386.deb
<giovanni_>   404  Not Found [IP: 193.206.139.34 80]
<giovanni_> W: Errore nello scaricare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/udev/libudev0_151-12.1_i386.deb
<giovanni_>   404  Not Found [IP: 193.206.139.34 80]
<giovanni_> W: Errore nello scaricare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/udev/udev_151-12.1_i386.deb
<FloodBotIt1> giovanni_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> giovanni: cambia server
<giovanni_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533163/ in questo link ci sono gli errori che mi da quando voglio scaricare gli aggiornamenti
<kcc> ciao. ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere: ho creato partendo dal minimal cd una ubuntu personalizzata con gnome. ho notato però che non c'è nel menu amministazione utenti e gruppi, per creare nuovi utenti. come lo installo?
<giovanni_> non so cosa possa essere
<roxdragon> <jester-> giovanni_  cambia server
<kcc> per giovanni: da terminale prova sudo-apt get update e vedi il risultato
<giovanni_> vedo subito
<giovanni_> kcc; li ho scaricati da terminale adesso come li installo?
<jester-> kcc: gksu user-admin carica la gui?
<kcc> jester-: no non lacarica
<kcc> giovanni_:  riprova ora da gestore aggiornamenti
<jester-> giovanni_: i server li cambi software center--> etichetta modifica--> sorgenti sofware
<kcc> jester-:  qualche soluzione?
<giovanni_> kcc: adesso sembra che sta andando ma cosa è successo non ce più il server?
<jester-> kcc: sudo apt-get install --reinstall users-admin
<jester-> giovanni_: il server it stava momentaneamente a escort
<kcc> jester-:  mi da impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<kcc> giovanni_: no. mgari si era un po' impallato. a volte capita.
<giovanni_> capisco
<giovanni_> si stanno installando adesso
<jester-> farà parte di qualche alto pacchetto, users-admin nel terminale
<kcc> giovanni_: felice di esserti stato utile!
<giovanni_> grazie mille
<kcc> jester-: qualcos'altro? questo non funge!
<kcc> giovanni_:  niente. figurati
<jester-> kcc: users con la s finale
<kcc> jester-:  non. sempre uguale!
<jester-> kcc: controlla se hai gnome-system-tools
<kcc> jester-: ok. un secondo che controllo.
<kcc> jester-: no. non c'erano.
<jester-> installa
<kcc> jester-:  ok.
<jester-> kcc metapacchetto ubuntu-desktop mette tutto
<kcc> jester-: ci metterà un po' con la mia adsl 640kbit!!
<kcc> jester-: in che senso mette tutto?
<jester-> mette tutto gnome
<jester-> con relativi accessori
<fedex95_sparta_> hi
<fedex95_sparta_> i've a problem
<jester-> !english
<ubot-it> Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<roxdragon> siamo italiani XD
<fedex95_sparta_> ah ok parlo italiano xD
<kcc> jester-:  comunque così si è installato!! grande! Ora passiamo ad un altro problema: non riesco a modificare lo sfondo (è rimasto beige) di gdm. consigli?
<kcc> fedex95_sparta_: sìsì. parla italiano. ti capiamo! XD
<fedex95_sparta_> cmnq ho un problema
<jester-> kcc: installa qualche tema e le wallpaper
<giovanni> ciao a tutti!
<kcc> ho già provato ma  non cambia nulla. una utility per lo sfono?
<fedex95_sparta_> allora vorrei istallare ps
<fedex95_sparta_> (photoshop)
<giovanni> purtroppo ho un problemino con la configurazione della stampante credo
<giovanni> non so se è magari la stampante che è rotta, o la cartuccia...
<fedex95_sparta_> ma per farlo devo avere CrossOver ed è un programma a pagamento
<kcc> jester-: e anche in questo caso mi manca dal menu il gestore di gdm. quello che su ubuntu normale permette dis cegliere un tema.
<giovanni> ad ogni modo quando stampo una cosa a colori invece che venire fuori colorata viene tutta a gradazioni di blu...che succede?
<roxdragon> !chat | fedex95_sparta_
<ubot-it> fedex95_sparta_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fedex95_sparta_> così ho provato a scaricarlo da amule ma nnt consigli^^
<jester-> kcc: a sapere quali sono i pacchetti
<roxdragon> giovanni, che stampante è
<giovanni> è una HP deskjet 845c
<kcc> jester-:  non lo so. però mi servireppe proprio. comincio ad odiarlo quel beige slavato!
<kcc> giovanni: cambia stampante che mi sa che è meglio. la tua è un po' vecchiotta vero?
<giovanni> domani devo conscegnare alla prof dei grafici e senza colori non si capisce nulla....
<jester-> kcc: gnome-utils
<fedex95_sparta_> ho ubuntu 10.04modificato con mac4lin per passare al 10.10 devo per forza disinstallare il tema??
<roxdragon> giovanni,  http://localhost:631
<roxdragon> vai qui
<kcc> giovanni: non penso si colpa del pc, ma bensì della stampante. magari sopra i grafici ci scrivi i colori! XD
<giovanni> kcc, si è antica, ma io mi ricordo che non tanti mesi fa funzionava la stampa a colori...comunque voi dite che quindi non è un problema di configurazione eh?
<kcc> jester-:  aspetta che provo
<jester-> kcc: gnome-themes-selected
<kcc> giovanni: no. per me no!
<jester-> kcc: gnome-themes-ubuntu
<DAMN3dg1rl> fedex95_sparta_, oltre che penso che il tuo photoshop non sia molto legale.. hai idea del costo di una licenza, su ubuntu c'è di meglio ::: The Gimp
<fedex95_sparta_> a 1 altro problema xD
<kcc> jester-:  ok tutto fatto. funge. e ora un'altra domanda: nel gestore aspetto non mi compare la tab icone. come la metto?
<fedex95_sparta_> ... xò è meno professionale T.T Dann
<DAMN3dg1rl> fedex95_sparta_, non direi ...
<jester-> kcc: in personalizza?
<fedex95_sparta_> xk qnd uso recorder my desktop mi si rallenta il sistema e una volta k ho salvato iul video mi si tagliano automaticamente alcuni periodi??
<kcc> sì. quella in preferenze -> aspetto. mi sembrava ci fosse una scheda icone, ma a me non compare!
<fedex95_sparta_> DaMN3dglrl :soso:
<kcc> jester-: e pensa che dopo questa ho ancora tre domande! XD
<DAMN3dg1rl> !tab | fedex95_sparta_
<ubot-it> fedex95_sparta_: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<DAMN3dg1rl> !gimp | fedex95_sparta_
<ubot-it> fedex95_sparta_: gimp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Grafica/Gimp
<jester-> kcc: kcc installale le icone
<jester-> kcc:  e sta in tema personalizza
<fedex95_sparta_> PS REgna xD
<fedex95_sparta_> ank se uso linux xD
<fedex95_sparta_> cmnq riguardo al my problema di recorder my desktop??
<kcc> jester-: ah. ok giosto. ero io che non mi ricordavo più. per lo sfondo di gdm trovato qualcosa?
<fedex95_sparta_> qualcn mi sa dire nnt??
<jester-> !gdm2 | kcc
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gdm2'
<jester-> !gdm | kcc
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gdm'
<rolling2> jester ho installato ubuntu 10.4 su un eepc ma non ha rilevato la scheda wi-fi
<jester-> kcc: mai pacioccato con lo sfondo del gdm
<jester-> kcc: o instendi grub
<fedex95_sparta_> <h1>looool</h1>
<kcc> jester-: fa niente se nn sai per il gdm. nessun problema. solo estetica. un'aòtra cosa: il pacchetto per installare driver hardware qual'è?
<fedex95_sparta_> mm nn funziona l'html T.T
<kcc> jester-:  ho scritto qual è con l' apostrofo. è solo un errore di battitura eh... non sono così ignorante!
<giovanni> sto facendo una prova con hpliptoolbox, vi faccio sapere come va
<jester-> kcc: jockey-gtk
<fedex95_sparta_> xk mi fa lento record my desktop T.T
<fedex95_sparta_> ??
<fedex95_sparta_> SPAM SPAM E ANCR SPAM powa
<kcc> jester-:  grazie. il problema per gdm è che so che ci dovrebbe essere in impostazioni
<rolling2> jester qualche consiglio
<kcc> jester-:  un pannello per selezionare il tema
<jester-> kcc: installa ubuntu-desktop ao tiri natale
<roxdragon> sera
<kcc> jester-:  in altri modi nn si può?
<rolling2> k99brain ci sei  avrei un piccolo problemino
<jester-> kcc: cerca in synaotic dalle parti di temi e palle varie
<roxdragon> !tab | rolling2
<ubot-it> rolling2: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<K99Brain> roxdragon, chiedi a tutti, chi sa risponde
<K99Brain> -.-
<jester-> kcc: quel pacchetto mette tutto il necessario
<roxdragon> ahahah
<K99Brain> rolling2, chiedi a tutti, chi sa risponde
<rolling2> ho installato ubuntu 10.4 su un eepc ma non ha rilevato la scheda wi-fi
<K99Brain> roxdragon, scusa, avete le stesse iniziali :(
<roxdragon> tranquillo K99Brain
<jester-> rolling2: che scheda
<rolling2> non saprei è un eeepc 4g
 * tintu saluta tutti
<K99Brain> rolling2, su driver hardware hai guardato?
<kcc> jester-: sa per caso perchè quando installo un tema mi compare nella finestra aspetto requied GTK+?
<rolling2> asp
<jester-> rolling2: lspci | grep -i network
<rolling2> ok asp
<jester-> kcc: installa ubuntu-desktop
<jester-> c'è apposta quel pacchetto
<roxdragon> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubot-it> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.197 (lucid), package size 31 kB, installed size 60 kB
<rolling2> jester nessuna risposta
<kcc> jester-: per installare solo GTK+. non si può. scusa ma ho una connessione talmente lenta che ci metterei fino all'uscita di ubuntu 24.1!!
<jester-> rolling2: lspci | grep -i wifi
<rolling2> nada
<jester-> kcc: cercale in synaptic. io faccio altrettanto e mi sa che non hai tutti i repo
<jester-> !repo | kcc
<ubot-it> kcc: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<kcc> ubot-it: grazie
<ubot-it> Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<jester-> rolling2: è abilitata la wifi nel bios e sei sicuro che ci sia?
<kcc> quit: mi devo assentare 10 min. poi torno. ciao!
<rolling2> nel bios non saprei ma c'è il led luminoso del wifi che è spento
<rolling2> se c'è un led credo ci sia anche la scheda
<jester-> rolling2: sei collegato col cavo adesso?
<rolling2> è di una mia amica e quindi non l'ho mai utilizzato fino a stasera
<rolling2> si via cavo
<rolling2> ma anche facendo iwconfig non mi trova nulla
<jester-> rolling2: serve vedere tutto l'output di lspci ma se non sei collegato è un casino
<rolling2> si son collegato
<rolling2> installo xchat
<jester-> rolling2: allora posta lspci nel pastebin
<rolling2> passa il comando
<rolling2> ok
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kcc> jester-: ciao. sono tornato. come intallo clearloocks. mi hanno detto che lo devo compilare, ma da dove lo scarico. su google non lo trovo
<jester-> kcc: che roba è
<rolling> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kcc> jester-: è quella gtk+ che mi manca per i temi. mi dice gtk+ clearloock is not installed
<jester-> kcc: installa un tema che si prende il necessario come dipendenza, se è un tema non ubuntu ciedi in chat che è Ot qui
<jester-> chiedi*
<rolling> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533176/
<thetom> salve a tutti!
<kcc> sì. ne ho installati parecchi ma  non mi prende le dipendenze. mi dice che non è possibile soddisfarle tutte.
<jester-> kcc: hai il source.list incompleto allora
<kcc> jester-: ecco. ora l'ho installata e... ora mi dice che manda gtk2+ pixmap
<jester-> rolling: vedo solo una ethernet
<thetom> avrei bisogno di fare una "maschera di ritaglio" per un piano, che mi indichi dove tagliare e bucare. conoscete un software per ubuntu che mi permetta di farlo??
<rolling2> si infatti
<rolling2> credi si possa risolvere
<jester-> kcc: cat /etc/apt/sources.list e metti nel paste
<jester-> rolling2: mi sa che non è dotato di wifi
<jester-> rolling2: prova a guardare nel bios
<rolling2> ma c'è il led e su f2 c'è il segnetto wifi
<jester-> rolling2: rfkill list cosa risponde
<rolling2> asp
<kcc> jester-: e cosa ci metto?
<jester-> kcc: metti il contenuto del file sulpastebin per poterlo vedere
<jester-> !pate | kcc
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pate'
<jester-> !paste | kcc
<ubot-it> kcc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rolling> 0: eeepc-wlan: Wireless LAN
<kcc> jester-: ok. nn avevo capito :)
<rolling> 	Soft blocked: yes
<rolling> 	Hard blocked: no
<kcc> jester-: # deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted # deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates main restricted # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security main restricted # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # newer versions of the distribution.  deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted deb-src http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ 
<jester-> rolling: sudo rfkill unblock all
<rolling> ok
<jester-> kcc: devi usare il pastebin e leggere quello che ti si scrive
<rolling2> ok trovata grazie mille jester
<jester-> rolling2: sbloccata?
<kcc> jester-: come si fa. non sono molto esperto.
<rolling2> yes
<jester-> kcc: leggi quello che ti scrive il bot
<kcc> jester-: ok
<jester-> rolling2: evita di spegnerla col tasto fn è fa sempre sta menata
<kcc> jester-:  ma non scrive niete.
<jester-> vado a cena
<jester-> !sourceslist | kcc
<ubot-it> kcc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<kcc> ho un problema: non riesco a cambiare sfondo gdm. come si fa?
<kcc> nessuno mi aiuta?
<K99Brain> kcc, ma proprio niente niente sai fare? manco un click destro sullo sfondo hai provato?
<kcc> K99Brain: ma io dico sul gdm. la schermata di login!
<K99Brain> kcc, ah, ok
<K99Brain> kcc, no, nell'ultima versione non si può cambiare quella
<kcc> K99Brain: perchè mi trovo sempre lo sfondo beige. non c'è modo di mettere un tema o uno sfondo?
<kcc> ho installato gdm2setup ma non si apre. come mai?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ubottu-it, roulette
<ubottu-it> DAMN3dg1rl: *click*
<DAMN3dg1rl> ubottu-it, roulette spin
<ubottu-it> *SPIN* Are you feeling lucky?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ubottu-it, roulette
<ubottu-it> DAMN3dg1rl: *click*
<DAMN3dg1rl> ubottu-it, roulette
<ubottu-it> DAMN3dg1rl: *click*
<DAMN3dg1rl> requested by K99Brain
<DAMN3dg1rl> non vale
<K99Brain> DAMN3dg1rl, rifai un rouletta qui e scatta il ban, chiaroi?
<kunta> sera a tutti  ,ho la versione gnome della 10.4, e mi sono reso conto che non mi legge un dvd ,  ho provato con xp e funziona. cosa mi consigliate ?
<AlexZion> hai installato tutti i codec ?
<kunta> sembrerebbe di si
<AlexZion> kunta sai una volta ho avuto un problema simile nonostante tutti i codec installati , poi ho risolto con un pacchetto..., era un problema di encrypt......, ma ora proprio non ricordo il pacchetto ....
<AlexZion> se hai pazienza, provo a cercare ......
<kunta> sudo/usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh. ----  ho provato da terminale a mettre anche questo ma non succede niente----
<AlexZion> che player usi ?
<kunta> ho sia vlc cge rytm...
<AlexZion> e sei sicuro di avere tutti codec di terze parti installati , giusto !?!
<AlexZion> anche quelli coidetti "non-free"
<kunta> che verifica dovrei fare per accertarmene?
<AlexZion> apri synaptic , e assicurati di avere abilitao i repositori delle terze parti, o patner , non so come vengono chiamati in gnome, io sono su kde ...
<AlexZion> dopodiche fai una ricerca "codec"
<kunta> sono sicuro di averli abilitati
<kunta> ti devo lasciare ... la moglie chiama per la cena  a + tardi , e scusami
<AlexZion> kunta: figurati , buona cena
<seth----> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<seth----> una domanda a titolo informativo: ubuntu (o linux in generale) è pronto per il file system ExFat?
<becks_> salve a tutti sn becks, volevo kidervi se mi potreste aiutare, allora in poke parolo ho installato ubuntu 10.10 ma non mi legge la scheda wireless, e il led è spento, come potrei risolvere sta cosa? premetto ke ho una broacom
<[Enrico]> seth----: stando a quello che dice qui http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT è in fase sperimentale
<seth----> [Enrico], ok! grazie. parlano molto bene.
<[Enrico]> becks_: una broadcom. hai 2 soluzioni possibili. ti consiglio di aprire il programma che trovi sotto sistema -> amministrazione driver hardware e vedere se ti propone qualcosa
<[Enrico]> becks_: ci sono 2 driver per le broadcom, entrambi vanno abilitati manualmente in quanto uno include firmware propietario e l'altro è totalmente propietario
<becks_> vado su sytem-administartion eadditional drivers ma non mi esce nulla
<[Enrico]> becks_: capisco. ci sarebbe l'installazione manuale a questo punto
<becks_> come si farebbe? grazie
<[Enrico]> becks_: un momento però è una scheda pci o USB ?
<becks_> pci penso
<becks_> si è integrata, ho il wifi integrato
<[Enrico]> becks_: questo non vuol dire che sia pci.
<[Enrico]> !paste | becks_ fai il paste dell'output del comando lspci
<ubot-it> becks_ fai il paste dell'output del comando lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<becks_> fatto vedi un po http://paste.ubuntu.com/533208/
<[Enrico]> è pci :)
<[Enrico]> becks_: ok prova ad installare bcmwl-kernel-source
<[Enrico]> poi devi riavviare il computer
<becks_> e come si fa e iinnzitutto cosa è? scusa l'ignoranza
<[Enrico]> becks_: come si fa ad installarlo? -> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source . è il driver propietario broadcom (cioè ufficialmente rilasciato da broadcom) per alcune delle sue schede
<becks_> mi dice impossibile trovare......ecc
<[Enrico]> becks_: no questo è molto strano
<[Enrico]> becks_: probabilmente hai scritto male controlla per favore
<becks_> no ho fatto giusto
<[Enrico]> becks_: sul sito dice che questo pacchetto esiste http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/bcmwl-kernel-source
<[Enrico]> becks_: il tuo sistema ha qualche problema serio se non lo trova
<becks_> ma infatto già ho provato con mote soluzioni ma nulla, cmq ritornando a questo, lo scarico?
<[Enrico]> becks_: ovviamente per eseguire quel comando serve internet attivo -> devi attaccarti al cavo per ora
<becks_> sisi ho il cavo
<[Enrico]> becks_: allora prima lancia sudo apt-get update e assicurati che non ci siano errori
<[Enrico]> becks_: poi riprova
<[Enrico]> con sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<becks_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533214/ leggi un po qua
<[Enrico]> becks_: sei dietro proxy ne deduco
<becks_> sisi
<[Enrico]> mhm capisco il problema ora
<[Enrico]> ma non ho la minima idea di come si setti la password del proxy dalla linea di comando eheheh
<becks_> :(
<[Enrico]> becks_: intanto che io cerco su google, tu prova con l'ubuntu software center o qualunque altro package manager (gestore dei pacchetti e del software) grafico
<[Enrico]> trovato
<[Enrico]> export HTTP_PROXY='http://username:password@indirizzo:porta'
<sbubba> saalve
<sbubba> stavo leggendo qua http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/BugPosizionamentoTestina e quando do il comando per verificare non mi da nessun output .__.
<sbubba> ho la 10.04 e un fisso, e sul launchpad ho letto di un tizio con la 10.04 che aveva il bug su un fisso
<kunta> era a tutti  ,ho la versione gnome della 10.4, e mi sono reso conto che non mi legge un dvd ,  ho provato con xp e funziona. cosa mi consigliate ?
<kunta>        ho installato tutti i codec
<[Enrico]> kunta: hai installato anche libdvdcss ?
<kunta> non sono riuscito ad installarlo
<[Enrico]> kunta: devi prenderlo da questo repo http://www.medibuntu.org/
<kunta> ho provato da terminale a digitare sudo/usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh ma no succede niente
<[Enrico]> kunta: senza molti dvd (quelli scramblati -> cioè commerciali) non li puoi vedere. è una specie di criptazione, molto debole facile da forzare
<[Enrico]> kunta: ah non sapevo che ci fosse quello script installato da dvdread
<[Enrico]> interessante
<kunta> come posso riprovarci?
<[Enrico]> kunta: sicuro che se lanci sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh non succede niente ?
<[Enrico]> mi suona molto strano
<OverMe> kunta, "niente" è impossibile, qualcosa deve dirti
<[Enrico]> eggià
<KGenius> ciao. sto  creando una distro derivata da ubuntu partendo dal minimal cd ma ho un problema: ho installato rythmbox ma se apro un mp3 non mi compare la finestra che im scarica utomaticamente i codec. Come faccio a farla comparire? Non posso integrare direttamente i codec perchè sono prorpietari, vero?
<[Enrico]> KGenius: dipende dalla licenza dei codec stessi e dalle leggi vigenti
<kunta> kunta@kunta-desktop:~$ sudo/usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh  bash: sudo/usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh: Nessun file o directory kunta@kunta-desktop:~$
<[Enrico]> kunta: non hai installato libdvdread :|
<OverMe> kunta, magari ci vuole un spazio dopo sudo
<[Enrico]> eh si ci vuole lo spazio non mi ero accorto
<[Enrico]> le guide sono li per essere lette https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Installing%20libdvdcss
<becks_> we enrico allora? cosa hai trovato?
<[Enrico]> becks_: te l'ho detto prima!
<kunta> ho messo lo spazio e si è avviato ma mi da ... dpkg: qualche altro processo detiene il blocco sul database di stato kunta@kunta-desktop:~$
<becks_> si ma nn so cosa scaricare
<becks_> scarico qualcosa ma mi dice che nn si puo installare
<[Enrico]> becks_: te l'ho detto cosa devi fare -> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<[Enrico]> puoi anche usare un package manager grafico
<KGenius> [Enrico]: ma quel sistema che sa anche ubuntu che quando non trova un codec ti chiede se lo vuoi installare lo posso implementare nella mia distro? se sì come?
<[Enrico]> becks_: non devi scaricare a mano il pacchetto e installarlo
<[Enrico]> becks_: per il proxy se vuoi usare il comando che ti ho dato io - >
<[Enrico]> export HTTP_PROXY='http://username:password@indirizzo:porta'
<becks_> mi dice Impossibile trovare il pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source
<[Enrico]> KGenius: sicuramente puoi, non so come
<becks_> ok vado in qst pagina ma cosa devo fare
<[Enrico]> becks_: perché devi prima fare sudo apt-get update come ho detto anche prima
<OverMe> kunta, chiudi i gestori dei pacchetti o software center che hai aperto
<OverMe> e riprova
<[Enrico]> becks_: non devi fare nulla con alcuna pagina, io non ho mai parlato di pagine
<becks_> ok, mi escono degli errori tipo impossbile scaricare.........
<KGenius> [Enrico]: anche qualcosa di simile che faccia la stessa cosa va bene
<[Enrico]> becks_: hai fatto l'export che ho detto prima? (non ho detto che ovviamente bisogna cambiare tutti i parametri, ma mi sembrava ovvio)
<[Enrico]> KGenius: non lo so
<becks_> e come si fa? scusa :(
<[Enrico]> becks_: ehi username e password li sai tu eh mica io. indirizzo ip e porta pure...... ;)
<becks_> ok, ma come si fa l'export cioè in che consiste
<becks_> enrico scusa la mia ignoranza
<[Enrico]> becks_: ao l'ho già scritto 2 volte, con questa sono 3 non lo dico più -> export HTTP_PROXY='http://username:password@indirizzo:porta'
<[Enrico]> sempre nel terminale, ma lo devi fare *prima* degli altri comandi
<becks_> ma lo devo scrivere da terminale?
<[Enrico]> se apri un nuovo terminale devi ovviamente rifarlo
<[Enrico]> becks_: si nel terminale
<[Enrico]> becks_: vale solo per i terminali in cui lo fai, non in tutto il sistema
<kunta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/533238/
<kunta> cmq non parte niente
<becks_> al posto di http e proxy inserisco il numero del proxy e al posto di esername e password pure?
<[Enrico]> kunta: un riavvio potrebbe essere necessario (e anche un programma in grado di usare quella libreria)
<kunta> vado con il riavvio del pc?
<[Enrico]> becks_: si devi cambiare tutto tranne http://
<[Enrico]> becks_: mi raccomando deve essere tutto tra gli apici singoli '
<becks_> x esempio se la mia password è "casa" e il mio username "becks" e il proxy è "15.205.16.250" e la mia porta è "2528" come scrivo?
<becks_> cosi? HTTP_15.250.16.250='http://becks:casa@indirizzo:2528'
<[Enrico]> no
<becks_> e come
<kunta> che si fa?
<[Enrico]> becks_: export HTTP_PROXY='http://becks:casa@15.205.16.250:2528'
<[Enrico]> spero di aver copiato giusto le cose
<becks_> ho fatto invio al terminale e nn mi dava niente, quindi penso ness1 errore ma quando facccio sudo apt-get update mi dice le stesse cose di prima e cioè impossbile scaricare..........
<[Enrico]> becks_: ma non puoi usare quello grafico e impostare il proxy da li così perdiamo meno tempo?
<becks_> come qll grafico?
<[Enrico]> becks_: il gestore dei pacchetti grafico
<OverMe> ma in casa usi un proxy? :O
<becks_> synaptic?
<[Enrico]> becks_: si per esempio quello (Devi fare il refresh dei pacchetti prima e deve andare a buon fine)
<[Enrico]> OverMe: come complicarsi la vita
<OverMe> ah no era un esempio :D
<becks_> scusa ma nn capisco, per fare l'export devo impostare cosi
<[Enrico]> becks_: con synaptic suppongo che non ti serva fare l'export in quanto suppongo che abbia il suo settaggio del proxy o che legga quello di sistema
<becks_> allo come faccio o cosa faccio
<[Enrico]> becks_: mhm ora che vedo su alcuni sistemi http_proxy deve essere minuscolo, non maiuscolo (o almeno così pare)
<becks_> infatti minuscolo ho sccitto
<[Enrico]> becks_: prova a fare -> export export http_proxy='http://becks:casa@15.205.16.250:2528'
<[Enrico]> becks_: e poi sudo apt-get update
<becks_> devo inserire l'user e la pass della connessione vero?
<[Enrico]> becks_: no del proxy ovviamente :|
<becks_> ok
<becks_> mi dice sempre lo stesso :(
<[Enrico]> io non so cosa dire mi spiace
<[Enrico]> becks_: usa synaptic, controlla nelle sue impostazioni se puoi impostare il proxy
<kunta> ancora non parte il dvd, che altro si puo fare?
<[Enrico]> kunta: che player stai usando ?
<kunta> dovrei avere vlc o rytm:::
<juventus> ciao
<[Enrico]> kunta: si vlc va bene, gli autori di libdvdcss sono gli autori di vlc
<becks_> enrico fattooooooooooooooooooo
<kunta> ma credo di non averlo impostato di avvio
<[Enrico]> becks_: ci sei riuscito ?
<becks_> si però mi dice sempre da terminale quando faccio sudo apt-get update impossibile scaricare
<[Enrico]> becks_: nono usa solo synaptic
<becks_> ok con synaptic tutto ok
<[Enrico]> becks_: fai il refresh e installa quel pacchetto tutto da synaptic :)
<becks_> e com fare il refresh, in ke consiste?
<becks_> reload?
<[Enrico]> becks_: c'è un bottone per fare il refresh, è l'equivalente di apt-get update -> aggiorna i repository
<[Enrico]> becks_: mhm si forse reload non so, non ho una ubuntu davanti non ricordo bene a memoria
<[Enrico]> becks_: si dovrebbe essere reload
<becks_> ok, ho trovato un certo pakketto con nome bcmwl.kernel source
<becks_> ke faccio?
<kunta> come faccio a saper se il dvd si debba aprire con vlc?
<[Enrico]> becks_: se il nome è esattamente bcmwl-kernel-source installalo
<becks_> ok
<becks_> ho installato e adesso?
<[Enrico]> becks_: riavvia il computer
<[Enrico]> poi vediamo se c'è altro da fare
<becks_> ora mi dice ke ci sno alcuni driver da installare tipo broadcomsta wirellesdriver
<[Enrico]> becks_: non ho capito chi lo dice
<kunta> io che faccio?
<becks_> additional drivers
<[Enrico]> becks_: eh te credo che non lo diceva non funzionava il proxy
<fabri> ciao a tutti... problema... Non sento più i suoni di skype...
<[Enrico]> becks_: boh se vuoi provare con quello fai pure
<[Enrico]> becks_: anzi la via migliore per provare sarebbe proprio quella
<becks_> ok
<[Enrico]> solo che i driver li abbiamo appena installati....... non so se questo gli piacerà...... speriamo
<becks_> si ma mi dice ke qst driver è attivato ma non correntemente in uso
<kunta> ricontrolliamo pwerchè non riesco a far partire un dvd?
<roxdragon> aweaa
<roxdragon> sera*
<becks_> si ma mi dice il driver è attivo ma nn correntemente in uso
<kunta> che player stai usando ? come faccio a saperlo se il dvd non parte?
<[Enrico]> becks_: è normale, come ti ho già detto devi riavviare
<becks_> ok ora ravvio e poi ti faccio sapre
<kunta> ????
<[Enrico]> kunta: forse non è settata bene la zona....... ma non so come si setta :(
<[Enrico]> quando l'ho fatto io quella cosa per i dvd ha funzionato benissimo con vlc senza che io dovessi fare nulla di più di quello che hai fatto tu
<becks_> enrico ho fattoooooo, grazie di cuore 6 un grandeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<[Enrico]> becks_: mi fa piacere che funzioni. prego ^^
<werewolf_> ciao raga
<werewolf_> tt bene?
<[Enrico]> ciao werewolf_
<werewolf_> ciao [Enrico]
<werewolf_> nessuno qui in chan ha un ipod shffle?
<kunta> ok, per stasera lascio perdere, riprovo + in la. grazie.
<werewolf_> se si come fa a farlo funzionare con linux dato che con gtkpod a me non funziona?
<roxdragon> sera
<roxdragon> per mettere musica rhythmbox werewolf_
<roxdragon> per altro non so
<werewolf_> ciao roxdragon
<werewolf_> mmmm ho provato ma non mi funziona manco con quello
<becks_> sapete come impostare il proxy di update manager?
<werewolf_> ho l'ipod shuffle mi pare la 3 generazione, quello fatto tipo ad accendino tanto per capirci
<becks_> sapete x caso come impostare il proxy ad update manager?
<roxdragon> becks_,  sistema amministrazione proxy mi pare
<becks_> si l'ho fatto ma quando vado ad inmstallare i pacchetti da update manager mi dice failure to doeenload
<roxdragon> hai impostato bene?
<roxdragon> scusa la domand.a. come mai un proxy?
<becks_> penso sia il proxy, perkè nn riesco a dinstallare i pacchetti da update manager
<roxdragon> posta sudo apt-get update
<becks_> mi dice impossbile ecc.........
<roxdragon> cambia server
<becks_> e come faccio? quel server è l'unico
<roxdragon> metti sul paste quello che ti esce
<roxdragon> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<becks_> roxdragon vai http://paste.ubuntu.com/533257/
<roxdragon> posta echo $http_proxy
<becks_> fatto
<becks_> mi ha dato la porta e il proxy e adesso?
<roxdragon> postami que
<roxdragon> sudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf
<becks_> ecco qll ke esce http://paste.ubuntu.com/533258/
<roxdragon> postami quello che esce
<roxdragon> posta echo $http_proxy
<becks_> http://10.250.11.250:3128
<becks_> http://10.250.11.250:3128/
<roxdragon> ok
<roxdragon> sudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/proxy
<roxdragon> e posta il contenuto
<roxdragon> becks_, ??
<becks_> nn mi esce nulla
<_Matt__> ragazzi ho qualche problema ad aggiungere i repository tramite apt-get se qualcuno può aiutarmi espongo il problema...
<roxdragon> _Matt__,  che vuoi fare?
<roxdragon> becks_,
<becks_> cioè mi esce un file
<roxdragon> sudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf
<becks_> vuoto
<roxdragon> apri
<roxdragon> sudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf
<roxdragon> e cancelli tutto
<roxdragon> e salvi
<FloodBotIt1> roxdragon: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<becks_> infatti nn c'era scritto nulla
<becks_> proprio nulla
<roxdragon> ok chiudi quello vuoto
<roxdragon> apri il terminale e dai:
<becks_> l'ho risalvato e kiuso
<roxdragon> sudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf
<roxdragon> ok
<roxdragon> prova ora
<roxdragon> a dare sudo apt-get update
<becks_> fatto e ora salvo di nuovo?
<roxdragon> no basta una volta
<roxdragon> chiudi tutto
<roxdragon> e dai:
<roxdragon> posta echo $http_proxy
<becks_> http://10.250.11.250:3128/
<_Matt__> roxdragon ho risolto... stavo usando una guida sbagliata, grazie della disponibilità!!
<roxdragon> figurati _Matt__
<roxdragon> becks_,  allora ricapitolando
<roxdragon> sudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf   (questo file è vuoto ?? controlla) se si chiudilo
<_Matt__> state cercando di configurare apt-get per usarlo con un proxy universitario??
<roxdragon> _Matt__,  stiamo levando il proxy
<becks_> no non è vuoto
<roxdragon> ok cancella tuttoooooo
<roxdragon> e salvi
<roxdragon> sono le tre righe vero?^
<becks_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533268/
<becks_> sisi vedi
<roxdragon> ok cancella tuttoo e salvi
<roxdragon> deve essere vuoto il file
<becks_> fatto
<roxdragon> ok ora postami  echo $http_proxy
<_Matt__> io adesso sto usando il proxy che è simile se serve una mano sono a disposizione
<becks_> questo mi esce http://10.250.11.250:3128/
<roxdragon> _Matt__,  non so cosa abbia fatto.. ma glielo sto facendo levare
<roxdragon> becks_,  vai su sinaptyc
<roxdragon> synaptic
<_Matt__> avete tolto la configurazione dal file bash.bashrc??
<becks_> ok poi
<glpiana> ola
<roxdragon> olaa
<roxdragon> becks_,  impostazioni > preferenze > reti
<becks_> sn andato la ed ho impostato tutto, proxy ecc...
<_Matt__> roxdragon quando avete finito ti faccio una domanda su questo stesso argomento
<mikeeeee> !lista
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<roxdragon> becks_,  ma lo devi levare !! senno non va
<becks_> ok e adesso
<mikeeeee> e quali sono i canali per condivisione di contenuti? chi lo sa?
<roxdragon> fai connessione diretta a internet
<glpiana> mikeeeee, sei off topic
<mikeeeee> ok
<becks_> Requires installation of untrusted packages  The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<becks_> qst mi esce
<roxdragon> becks_,  hai tolto il proxy da synaptic?
<becks_> sisi
<becks_> e quando provo ad installare i pacchetti mi esce qll scritta
<roxdragon> spe chiudi intanto synaptic e riavvia
<becks_> riavvio cosa?
<roxdragon> tutto
<becks_> il pc?
<becks_> lo ravvio
<becks_> ?
<becks_> ok lo faccio
<roxdragon> soso
<roxdragon> sisi
<_Matt__> roxdragon posso chiederti una cosa riguardo il proxy?
<roxdragon> si
<_Matt__> esiste per ubuntu un programma che faccia tutto il lavoro di proxifizzazione in automatico per tutte le applicazioni che tentano l'accesso ad internet???
<_Matt__> per windows un programma del genere esiste
<_Matt__> ed è a pagamento guardacaso...
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: settare il proxy globalmente? in KDE lo puoi fare, immagino si possa anche in gnome
<roxdragon> cioè non vuoi che le apps ti vanno su internet?
<glpiana> _Matt__, sistema preferenze proxy di rete non lo fa?
<glpiana> ohi [Enrico] :)
<_Matt__> sisi certo però non tutti i programmi vanno a prendere le configurazioni dal proxy di sistema
<becks_> we roxdragon ravviato tutto e adesso?
<roxdragon> dai sudo apt-get update
<_Matt__> tipo per usare skype devo mettere la configurazione e così per tutti i programmi
<roxdragon> becks_,
<[Enrico]> ehi glpiana ^^
<[Enrico]> <_Matt__> sisi certo però non tutti i programmi vanno a prendere le configurazioni dal proxy di sistema <--- sono programmi o 1)scritto male 2) hanno una buona ragione per non farlo
<becks_> allo?
<roxdragon> becks_,  funziona?
<roxdragon> dai sudo apt-get update
<becks_> no :(
<roxdragon> stesso errore?
<roxdragon> echo $http_proxy
<becks_> mi da sempre http://....
<_Matt__> [Enrico] tutti i programmi che solitamente, se non ci fosse il proxy, hanno accesso diretto ad internet, in presenza del proxy, senza inserire la configurazione, su internet non riescono ad accedere
<_Matt__> il tutto perchè devono essere instradati verso il proxy
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: se ignoralo le impostazioni del proxy di sistema sono solo fatte male. in KDE *tutte* le applicazioni di kde seguono il proxy di sistema, (anche se alcune hanno l'opzione per specificare un proxy differente)
<[Enrico]> ignorano*
<roxdragon> becks_, sistema > preferenze > proxy
<[Enrico]> in gnome non so come funzioni
<becks_> e poi
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: cmq c'è anche la variabile d'ambiente http_proxy, ma la devi impostare prima del login
<roxdragon> !image | becks_
<ubot-it> becks_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<_Matt__> ho impostato la variabile in bash.bashrc, è questa che intendi?
<becks_> ke iimagine
<roxdragon> delle impotaazioni
<roxdragon> che hai nel proxy
<roxdragon> impostazioni*
<becks_> e come si fa
<roxdragon> il tasto stamp
<roxdragon> becks_,  fai prima a dirmi se è attivato qualcosa
<becks_> no ma è sempre lo stesso
<roxdragon> hai tutto disattivato?
<becks_> no
<becks_> ok dai facciamo domani roxdragon
<becks_> note a tutti
<_Matt__> [Enrico] dato che uso solitamente due reti, di cui una è provvista di proxy e una ha l'accesso diretto ad internet, a me serviva qualcosa che appena un programma tenta di andare su internet, lo instradi verso la porta e ip del proxy
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: solo per determinati programmi?
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: altra cosa, deve farlo sempre o solo in certe condizioni?
<_Matt__> quando usavo windows c'era un programma chiamato Proxifier che lo impostavo con la configurazione del proxy e ogni pacchetto che andava su internet veniva reinstradato
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: beh per questo non c'è problema ritengo, basta impostare un forward con iptables
<_Matt__> e come si fa?
<[Enrico]> non che sia semplice quanto io abbia detto
<[Enrico]> ma si può certamente fare
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: eh caro mio iptables non è certo una cosa che si impara in 2 minuti. io non ho mai fatto un forward di questo tipo, al massimo ho fatto un bridge, ti farei perdere tempo
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: mi sa che ti tocca leggere una guida ad iptables
<_Matt__> dove la trovo?
<[Enrico]> iptables è fatto dannatamente bene, ma è anche un po' complicato
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: su internet ?
<_Matt__> si certo... intendevo se magari ne conosci una che sia ben fatta
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: mhm, no io mi ero arrangiato coi man se ben ricordo
<[Enrico]> dovevo fare cose "abbastanza" semplici
<_Matt__> ok googleleggio un pò allora in cerca di informazioni
<_Matt__> grazie per avermi indicato questo programma
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: è un frontend per il netfilter del kernel :)
<_Matt__> ne ho provati una quantità enorme di programmi ma nessuno faceva al caso mio
<_Matt__> da wikipedia già la descrizione mi sta facendo capire che è proprio quello che volevo io :P
<_Matt__> grazie dell'instradamento ( per rimanere in tema )
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: tu dovresti fare su per giù questo, ma al contrario se ho ben capito http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/595
<[Enrico]> (che non equivale a scampiare il target con il tuo ip cmq)
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: mhm forse questo fa al caso tuo http://www.certforums.co.uk/forums/thread21790.html
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: ovviamente devi cambiare eth1 con quello che vuoi tu
<_Matt__> esatto voglio indirizzare tutto il mio traffico attraverso il proxy
<_Matt__> al posto di eht1 metto la mia wlan
<_Matt__> si ma ip, user e password dove le metto??
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: ecco quello ovviamente non puoi
<[Enrico]> iptables maneggia i pacchetti a basso livello
<[Enrico]> non l'autenticazione
<[Enrico]> quelli sono mazzi tuoi ;)
<_Matt__> a me va bene anke che ogni volta mi chieda user e password
<_Matt__> ma non credo che lo faccia
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: iptables lavora a livello kernel non è un programma che può chiedere cose all'utente
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: sostanzialmente iptables ti permette di avere controllo assoluto sui pacchetti ma l'auth è un'altra storia
<[Enrico]> a livello molto più alto
<_Matt__> quindi se il proxy non avesse bisogno di autentificazione iptables andrebbe bene ma a causa dell'auth non va bene giusto??
<[Enrico]> a questo punto mi chiedo se non sia più semplice fare il setup di un server proxy squid sulla tua macchina locale senza auth usare iptables per redizionare a quello e redizionare squid sull'altro proxy con l'auth
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: sostanzialmente l'auth complica la cosa si
<_Matt__> si avevo pensato a qualcosa del genere, ma non sapevo dove andare a parare...
<_Matt__> se riuscissimo a fare qualcosa del genere
<_Matt__> penso che aiuteremo molte persone perchè in cerca di informazioni, ho trovato tantissime persone che chiedevano di risolvere un problema di questo tipo
<_Matt__> ma per fare un proxy squid sulla mia macchina non ho bisogno di un quantitativo di ram abb alto???
<_Matt__> io adesso ho 4 gb
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: siccome squid lo usi solo tu senza pochissima ram
<[Enrico]> non fai mica un serve pubblico :)
#ubuntu-it 2010-11-17
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: userà una manciata di MB suppongo
<_Matt__> bene proverò
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: sostanzialmente devi configurare squid perché usi il server proxy che tu vuoi usare
<_Matt__> ed è possibile tale cosa??
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: basta che ti leggi la sua doc, anche lui non è proprio facile da usare, ma almeno hai un'idea
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: suppongo che lo sia........ almeno spero
<_Matt__> perchè tempo fa parlando con layn ricordo che lui aveva scartato l'idea di squid
<[Enrico]> è un'uso alquanto insano di squid imho
<[Enrico]> e dopo di che usi iptables per redirezionare tutto il traffico sul tuo squid
<[Enrico]> quindi tanto per intenderci: firefox chiede a squid che chiede al tuo proxy che chiede fuori
<[Enrico]> ovviamente l'idea migliore è fare in modo che i tuoi programmi usino il proxy di sistema
<_Matt__> sisi ho capito
<_Matt__> si ma con iptables non è possibile per via dell'auth
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: se redirezioni al tuo squid (a cui non metti auth) funziona
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: cmq meglio il proxy di sistema......... non ho capito che applicazioni stai usando che ignorano tale proxy
<_Matt__> ad esempio
<_Matt__> per usare skype
<[Enrico]> skype ha il settaggio del proxy
<_Matt__> io ho bisogno di mettere manualmente l'impostazione del proxy nei setting
<_Matt__> si volevo evitare di dover mettere per ogni programma la configurazione
<[Enrico]> e qual'è il problema in ciò?
<_Matt__> dato che utilizzo sostanzialmente due reti
<[Enrico]> si beh skype è un programma idiota e lo sappiamo, non mi pare che sia un dramma farlo per un solo programma
<_Matt__> no vabè non è solo per quello
<_Matt__> anke apt-get ha bisogno che venga configurato
<_Matt__> nel file apt.conf
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: non segue http_proxy ?
<_Matt__> nono
<_Matt__> va settato a parte
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: ah........ bene complimenti. ma sei sicuro ?
<[Enrico]> cmq se è così che schifo mamma mia :|
<_Matt__> si perchè una volta impostato il proxy di sistema ho provato a fare gli aggiornamenti ma apt-get mi diceva che non poteva
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: no calma calma
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: devi impostare per forza http_proxy da linea di comando per apt
<[Enrico]> altrimenti usi il client grafico e quello dovrebbe leggere le impostazioni del proxy di sistema
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: ma un'altra domanda. hai detti che di reti ne hai 2. perché non usi quella con accesso diretto ad internet ?
<_Matt__> una la uso quando sono all'università e una quando sono a casa
<[Enrico]> ecco ora già capisco un po' meglio
<_Matt__> cioè non voglio ogni giorno dover togliere le impostazioni manuali
<_Matt__> e poi rimetterle
<_Matt__> cmq anche synaptic ha bisogno della configurazione manuale se non erro
<[Enrico]> :|
<[Enrico]> schifo³
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: io uso un addon di firefox per settare velocemente il proxy...... ma per tutto il sistema è un'altro paio di maniche
<_Matt__> firefox segue le impostazioni di sistema!
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: per fortuna, ma siccome io usavo il proxy solo in firefox......
<[Enrico]> mentre il resto del sistema non doveva usarlo
<_Matt__> ah ecco
<_Matt__> ora devo andare.... proverò con iptables e squid
<_Matt__> magari se riesco posso scrivere come ho fatto e metterlo online per aiutare qualche altro povermo malcapitato come me...
<_Matt__> grazie per le dritte [Enrico] !!
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: prego
<_Matt__> buonanotte!
<orsetto> sera (notte) a tutti
<orsetto> c'è nessuno per un consiglio?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | orsetto
<ubot-it> orsetto: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<orsetto> ciao Carlin0 ci sei ancora?
<orsetto> avevo bisogno di un semplice video convertitore mp4
<jako> sera =)
<jako> scusate ho un problema, devo fare una formattazzione a basso lovello ma non so come si fa, potete aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> jako, prova con questa guida → http://www.chicchedicala.it/2010/03/25/come-formattare-a-basso-livello-lhard-disk-con-dariks-boot-and-nuke/
<mcstevens> ciao
<Dig> Buongiorno a tutti
<mlazzari2> buongiorno a tutti i chan
<glpiana> ola
<_Matt__> ciao a tutti!!
<aLeSD> cia a tutti
<aLeSD> sto cercando di istallare la 10.10 su un netbook, ma parted_server crasha e non posso iniziare il processo di istallazione.
<aLeSD> Qualcuno puo' aiuytarmi ?
<glpiana> aLeSD, hai controllato l'md5 sum della iso prima di masterizzarla?
<glpiana> !md5 | aLeSD
<ubot-it> aLeSD: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<aLeSD> glpiana: si ... e' un errore conosciuto
<glpiana> aLeSD, a che domanda hai risposto scusa?
<aLeSD> lol ... scusate
<aLeSD> dico ... che il problema di parted_server e' un bug conosciuto
<glpiana> aLeSD, k, ora mi rispondi?
<aLeSD> il solo consiglio e' istallare da cd... che non ho nel mio netbook
<aLeSD> no .. non ho controllato
<aLeSD> glpiana . cmq masterizzo si usbkey
<glpiana> aLeSD, controlla la iso e rifai la usb
<glpiana> aLeSD, se il problema persiste torna
<aLeSD> ok
<glpiana> aLeSD, eventualmente se il problema è dato solo dal partizionamento, prepara il disco con altra distro e prova a installare
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<_Matt__> ragazzi, scusate per sentire delle stazioni radio in streaming, come posso fare??? tutti i programmi che provo mi dicono che non riescono... compreso VLC...
<glpiana> _Matt__, su vlc fai apri flusso di rete?
<_Matt__> si e poi inserisco l'indirizzo rtsp
<_Matt__> preso dal sito della radio
<_Matt__> ma non va...
<_Matt__> può essere colpa del proxy al quale mi connetto per avere internet??
<glpiana> _Matt__, se usi un proxy io non ci metto becco. è un argomento che ignoro
<massimo18> _Matt__: prova senza
<_Matt__> non posso, sono connesso da uno studentato universitario e non ho alternativa per avere internet...
<massimo18> _Matt__: a ok
<_Matt__> vlc mi dice Controlla il registro per i dettagli. dove si trova il registro?
<ptux> salve a tutti, vorrei modificare l'impostazione per cui ubuntu ricorda la password dopo un comando sudo.
<filo1234> ptux: la conserva per circa 10 minuti e solo sulla sessione di quel terminale
<enzotib> _Matt__, in vlc vai su strumenti->preferenze, metti mostra impostazioni -> tutto (non semplice)
<ptux> filo1234, ma come modifico quest'impostazione?
<filo1234> ptux: l'impostazione è in sudoers ma mettere mano a quel file se non stai attento è pericoloso
<filo1234> ptux: ma scusa è un problema?
<ptux> sì, perché ho un lanciatore che avvia un'applicazione "come in terminale" e quindi se mi assento, teoricamente chiunque potrebbe intervenire su  di esso.
<filo1234> ma il terminale rimane a perto?
<filo1234> APERTO?
<filo1234> uff
<ptux> no, però da esperimento fatto, se l'applicazione è aperta, rimane aperta la possibilità di intervenire su di esso.
<enzotib> ptux, sudo -k comando
<_Matt__> enzotib scusami ma vlc dove salva i file log??
<nicotano> buongiorno
<orsetto> giorno a tutti
<orsetto> avevo bisogno di un consiglio: mi servirebbe un convertitore video mp4 pratico
<cricido> ciao
<cricido> a tutti
<cricido> ragazzi problema col serve linux
<cricido> quando carico mi da ERROR WHILE GETTING INTERFASCES
<cricido> e quindi non mi carica eth0
<cricido> come posso risolvere
<cricido> ?
<Odo> Giorno
<cricido> ciao
<cricido> oddo hai idea
<cricido> di come risolvere
<cricido> ?
<cricido> idi
<cricido> ci seu
<cricido> ?
<filo1234> cricido: ifconfig cosa da?
<cricido> risolto
<cricido> in pratica mi vede eth2 -3
<simonaG> hi all
<Anubi> buongiorno
<Anubi> one question: all'avvio del pc subito dopo l'accesso come utente, il led dell'harddisk mi segnala una attività continuativa di circa 15 min... guardando tra i processi non riesco a capire cosa occupa le testine per così tanto tempo
<Anubi> avete idee??
<enzotib> smartmontools, updatedb?
<Anubi> enzotib, se fosse così si può risolvere? oppure mi tengo sta cosa (ho dimenticato di dire che il problema esiste sia con lucid che con maverick)
<_Matt__> scusate, qualcuno può aiutarmi a configurare il server proxy squid???
<enzotib> Anubi, se fosse smartmontools, si può disabilitarlo, ma è da vedere se è quello oppure no. Io proverei a usare iostat (dal pacchetto sysstat) per vedere se dà qualche informazione utile
<enzotib> _Matt__, il proxy dell'uni non ti basta, te ne metti anche uno tuo?
<_Matt__> si ti spiego perchè
<_Matt__> ieri sera parlando con [Enrico] avevamo pensato ad una soluzione per far si che in automatico tutti i pacchetti vengano reindirizzati al proxy dell'uni
<_Matt__> cioè siccome il proxy universitario ha bisogno dell'autenticazione e iptables non agisce su questo livello, allora pensavamo di indirizzare tutti i pacchetti con iptables verso un proxy squid installato sulla mia macchina, poi il mio squid avrebbe reindirizzato tutto verso il proxy universitario
<_Matt__> con anche l'autenticazione
<_Matt__> spero di aver spiegato bene cosa vorrei fare
<enzotib> _Matt__, ma usi gnome?
<_Matt__> si
<enzotib> _Matt__, e usare l'impostazione di gnome del proxy?
<enzotib> Sistema->Preferenze->Proxy di rete?
<_Matt__> il fatto è che non tutte le applicazioni fanno riferimento all'impostazione del proxy di sistema
<enzotib> _Matt__, per esempio?
<_Matt__> ad esempio apt-get ha bisogno di essere configurato nel suo file di config, synaptic ha bisogno che sia inserito manualmente il proxy, poi anche altre applicazioni, tipo skype
<_Matt__> siccome utilizzo sia la rete dell'uni, proxata e la rete di casa che non è proxata, volevo rendere automatica la cosa
<_Matt__> fin'ora solo firefox ho visto che ha l'opzione che segue l'impostazione di sistema!!
<enzotib> a parte vedere le opzioni, hai provato le altre applicazioni dopo aver messo "proxy di rete" in gnome?
<enzotib> (e magari dopo un riavvio della sessione)
<_Matt__> sisi
<enzotib> anche con "applica globalmente"?
<_Matt__> il proxy di sistema è la prima cosa che ho inserito
<_Matt__> si
<_Matt__> rifaccio una prova ma sono quasi sicuro di quello che dico
<enzotib> comunque non so aiutarti a configurare squid
<_Matt__> ho provato proprio ora a togliere l'impostazione manuale di synaptic, andare in proxy di rete e dare il comando applica globalmente
<_Matt__> ma synaptic non funziona se non opportunamente configurato
<enzotib> _Matt__, hai riavviato la sessione?
<_Matt__> no allora provo a riavviare tutto
<Anubi> grazie enzotib appena esco da lavoro provo e vi faccio sapere
<laidon> ciao ragazzi
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<laidon> ho notato che ogni tot minuti mi appare la finestra di gwibber che dice: "l'utente è stato autorizzato da Twitter". Io faccio 'chiudi' ma come evito che mi appaia continuamente? Grazie
<_Matt__> niente non va ugualmente
<Salvatore> Buongiorno a tutti, avrei bisogno di qualche consiglio: ho acquistato da poco un netbook Asus 1015PD (atom n455, 1gb DDR3) e ho installato ubuntu, ho notato che la batteria dura un pò meno e che il pc si scalda di più, cosa potrei fare? Mi consigliate delle impostazioni, anche se devo reistallare ubuntu eventualmente, che potrei seguire? Grazie in anticipo a tutti...
<Salvatore> PS: vorrei un sistema più veloce nei menù e nell'apertura delle applicazioni, grazie
<laidon> Salvatore, hai provato la netbook edition? È apposita anche per minori consumi
<Salvatore> si l'ho già provata ma ritrovo un rallentamento da parte del sistema, di molto...poi preferisco l'interfaccia desktop
<jester-> Salvatore: disattiva da programmi avvio le robe che non ti interessano avere al boot, poi dipende comunque dalla potenza del pc
<Salvatore> atom n455, 1gb dd3
<Salvatore> si gia disattivato
<Salvatore> ho solo una barra dove ho messo i programmi
<jester-> Salvatore: già 1gb ram è un limite e poi i netbook fanno qual che possono
<jester-> sbagliato ritenere che siano notebook a tutti gli effetti
<Salvatore> un altro problema che riscontro è nelle finestre, visto che la risoluzione è 1024x600 alcune non si vedono completamente nemmeno se ingrandisco e se ridimensiono spariscono del pulsanti o delle righe
<Salvatore> perché dovrebbe essere un limite la ram se ne occupo solo 170-180MB e il resto è libero...magari se le operazioni piu comuni venissero caricate in ram gia dall'avvio il sistema sarebbe piu reattivo no?
<Salvatore> un'altra idea un po bizzarra: il mio pc ha le porte usb 3.0, se installo ubuntu su una chiavetta veloce? :D
<filo1234> se ti scappa non l accahiappi più
<Salvatore> in che senso filo1234?
<laidon> jester- o filo1234, sapreste darmi una dritta sul mio problema riguardo gwibber di prima?
<jester-> laidon: non lo conosco
<filo1234> laidon: manco io
<laidon> 'nnaggia
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: sai che ci ho pensato un attimo...... riguardo a iptables. è vero che iptables redireziona e basta, e non fa l'autenticazione. tuttavia se la fai con il browser forse funziona
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: non sono sicuro sinceramente
<_Matt__> non ho capito che significa che la faccio con il browser
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: beh in sostanza dipende da che tipo di auth ha il proxy
<_Matt__> be.. il proxy non usa un'autenticazione da browser
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: alcuni hanno l'autenticazione via http e si ricordano (squid lo può fare se non ricordo male...... quindi potrebbero anche gli altri)
<[Enrico]> ah capisco
<[Enrico]> allora niente
<_Matt__> dall'università mi autentico tramite browser, qua quì, che sono allo studentato, c'è un autenticazione "manuale" diciamo
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: uff che situazione del ciufolo. da me hanno fatto una cosa furba (solo se si usa la wireless però): apri il browser fai il login e poi navighi dove vuoi, *senza* proxy
<_Matt__> questa cosa funziona anche nella mia università
<_Matt__> ma allo studentato hanno fatto una configurazione di rete troppo sofisticata
<_Matt__> nel senso che hanno fatto di tutto per complicarmi la vita
<[Enrico]> beh è abbastanza normale
<_Matt__> su windows c'era un programma che faceva tutto ciò a livello applicazioni.... peccato che per ubuntu non esista qualcosa di alternativo
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: sicuramente il modo c'è. il problema è conoscerlo. linux è noto per avere uno stack di rete a dir poco fantastico
<_Matt__> [Enrico] : pensi che questa sia la configurazione che fa al caso mio per iptables?? http://it.wikibooks.org/wiki/Linux_tips_and_tricks/Transparent_proxy#Regole_iptables_per_squid
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: potrebbe, funziona solo per http in quel modo
<_Matt__> basterebbe togliere il www
<_Matt__> cosa dovrei mettere per indicare tutti i pacchetti?
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: cmq non sono molto convinto che funzionerebbe con tutti i pacchetti :(
<[Enrico]> mai usato squid in questo modo
<_Matt__> vabè tentar non nuoce :)
<_Matt__> al massimo poi tolgo tutto!!
<[Enrico]> cmq si basta togliere --dport www
<_Matt__> ok bene con quel comando configuro netfilter affinchè i pacchetti vadano verso squid
<evilissimo> salve a tutti...
<_Matt__> ora mi serve che squid venga reindirizzato
<evilissimo> ho un problema,dopo aver aggiornato il bios del mio asus eeepc con asus update,il tutto fatto nella partizione di windows,quando torno in ubuntu non funzionano + i tasti del volume,cioèfn*+f11 o fn+f12...qualche idea?
<_Matt__> [Enrico]: con quel comando di iptables, quale dovrà essere l'ip di squid??
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: no calma squid lo devi reindirizzare dalla sua config
<evilissimo> aiuto???
<[Enrico]> non da iptables altrimenti siamo da capo
<_Matt__> sisisi
<_Matt__> avevo fatto un passo indietro
<_Matt__> squid lo devo configurare in ascolto su una determinata porta e ip
<_Matt__> con quel comando che ti avevo linkato prima
<_Matt__> su quale porta e ip lo dovrei mettere in ascolto??
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: l'ip su cui devi ascoltare è localhost -> 127.0.0.1 e basta, la porta puoi usare quella che vuoi. 3128 è il default
<evilissimo> qualcuno sà aiutarmi?
<evilissimo> non voglio windows a vita su questo pc
<_Matt__> ok quindi con quel comando i pacchetti che ad esempio vanno verso l'ip 46.8.74.85 vengo indirizzati verso squid... giusto?
<[Enrico]> evilissimo: il bios è indipendente dal sistema operativo. se col nuovo bios non funziona l'unica è fare il downgrade al vecchio bios
<evilissimo> come?
<evilissimo> io ho fatto tutto in maniera automatizza tramite asus update
<[Enrico]> _Matt__: dovrebbero...... uso il condizionale perché non avendolo mai fatto e non potendo provare è dura
<_Matt__> ok!!
<domenico_> ragazze
<domenico_> sono svenute tutte
<eevan> eh si
<eevan> qui è zeppo di faiga
<domenico_> come mai
<glpiana> !chat | domenico_ eevan
<ubot-it> domenico_ eevan: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<domenico_> figa vuoi dire
<eevan> shhh
<glpiana> basta
<eevan> mimmo... -.-
<domenico_> io e la prima volta che chat qui come si fà
<glpiana> !irc | domenico_
<ubot-it> domenico_: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<domenico_> non sono bravo con il pc io
<domenico_> ce qualcuno che mi puo dare una mano
<eevan> a fare cosa, mimmo
<glpiana> domenico_, esponi il problema che hai. chi sa ti risponde
<domenico_> grazie lo stesso
<glpiana> O.o
<domenico_> ti chiami tu
<eevan> prego
<domenico_> come ti chiami
<glpiana> !chat | domenico_
<ubot-it> domenico_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<domenico_> be ciao
<glpiana> domenico_, sei su un canale di supporto. se hai problemi con ubuntu chiedi. altrimenti sei pregato di non scrivere su questo canale. per chiacchierare c'è il canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<DAMN3dg1rl> hola :D
<eevan> !chat | DAMN3dg1rl
<ubot-it> DAMN3dg1rl: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DAMN3dg1rl> !abuso | eevan
<ubot-it> eevan: Ad ogni abuso del bot o ad indicazioni eluse seguirà un ban
<eevan> !ah
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ah'
<glpiana> oh
<glpiana> eevan, basta, diamoci un taglio
<nicotano> buon pomeriggio
<DAMN3dg1rl> sera
<soroush> Come posso vedere il nome della lingua che sto usando in barra di sopra (Uso Gnome e dopo aver installato 10.10, non posso vedere i nomi delle lingue più)
<soroush> solo vedo un Icon di una tastiera
<nicotano> soroush,  nel menu amministrazione ti manca la voce supporto lingue ?
<soroush> nicotano: no, ce l'ho
<matteo_> spero di non essere off topic, da qualche giorno la mia ubuntu 10.04 64bit su portatile asus mi da qualche problema strano, mi sfarfalla il monitor se tocco il monitor smette di sfarfallare, penso che sia un difetto hardware, ma la cosa strana è che se utilizzo windows vista che è nell'altra partizione non sfarfalla mai! secondo voi è un problema sw o hw
<soroush> però voglio vedere con qualla lingua sto scrivendo,
<maubuntu> matteo_:  che scheda video hai?? che driver
<nicotano> soroush, locale nel terminale e vedi cosa è impostato
<matteo_> nvidia, driver installato con l'utility per i driver di ubuntu (nn ho ubuntu sotto mano e nn mi ricordo come si chiama) anche disinstallando il driver stesso problema
<evil870> salve ragazzi ho un asus eeepc 1000he,dopo aver fatto l'aggiornamento al bios con asus update,al ritorno al windows non mi funzionano più i tasti del volume(fn+f11 e fn+f12),controllando non c'è il demone del volume...qualcuno sà aiutarmi?
<nicotano> evil870, stai chiedendo supporto per windows ?
<evil870> nono per ubuntu!
<evil870> perchè al ritorno in ubuntu...non mi funzionano
<matteo_> la scheda è una nvidia geforce 9650m gt
<evil870> + questo tasti
<giordano> ragazzi /e ho un piccolo problema, ho lanciato cairo-dock ma compare un rettangolo nero cosa posso fare?
<nicotano> evil870, non hai l'icona volume sulla barra?
<giordano> ragazzi /e ho un piccolo problema, ho lanciato cairo-dock ma compare un rettangolo nero cosa posso fare?
<matteo_> :-(
<nicotano> evil870, clic destro sul pannello >> aggiungi >> indicatore
<massimo18> !ripeti | giordano
<ubot-it> giordano: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<nicotano> evil870, se non hai + la funzionalità dei tasti Fn installata eee-control
<nicotano> installa* vedi qui  http://forum.eeepc.it/index.php
<Antokan83> ciao a tutti
<Antokan83> qualcuno può dirmi come installare l'ultima versione di googleheart su ubuntu?
<giordano> le icone di cairo-dock sono accompagnate da uno sfondo rettangolare nero.
<soroush> nicotano: ho trovato un paccheto gkbd-capplet con cui posso vedere la lingua, comunque grazie
<nicotano> :)
<giordano> il wi-fi non mi funziona, cosa posso fare?
<matteo_> canale inutile!!! saluti e baci
<massimo18> -.-
<fedex95_sparta_> ciao a tt
<fedex95_sparta_> ho un problema con recordmydesktop
<fedex95_sparta_> nn mi converte i flie in.avi
<fedex95_sparta_> qualcn sa aiutarmi??
<becks_> salve ragazzi, sn all'uni e quando provo a connettermi col wifi alla rete, va be inserisco prima username  e pass, poi nn mi fa collegare dicendomi ca certificate?
<fedex95_sparta_> becks
<fedex95_sparta_> vai su
<fedex95_sparta_> driver hardware e vedi se te lo riconosce
<fedex95_sparta_> dovrebbe uscirti la rete wifi
<becks_> la connessione dici?
<fedex95_sparta_> sisi
<becks_> la erte si me la riconosce
<fedex95_sparta_> allr clicca su
<HoldenC> fedex95_sparta_: recordmydesktop registra solo in ogg/theora. se vuoi convertire in avi devi usare un altro programma (tipo ffmpeg)
<fedex95_sparta_> lo so ma nn me lo fa ho provato ad avviarlo col terminale ma nn funziona
<becks_> l'ho fatto, inserisco i dati e nulla
<becks_> però con windows va
<fedex95_sparta_> su hardware devi fare applica
<fedex95_sparta_> sulla rete wifi
<fedex95_sparta_> ....
<fedex95_sparta_> avevo il tuo stexo problema
<fedex95_sparta_> HoldenC conosci cmnq qualk programma tipo record k nn si blocca qnd faccio la registrazione??
<becks_> ho fatto apply
<fedex95_sparta_> te l'ha riconosciuta??
<HoldenC> fedex95_sparta_: recordmydesktop non si blocca qui...
<becks_> si ma ci vuoe tempo per connettermi
<becks_> ma poi nn va, esce di nuovo la stessa skermata
<fedex95_sparta_> ma si muove a scatti :soso:
<fedex95_sparta_> becks prova a cercare su internet il tuo problema +
<becks_> no
<OverMe> :/
<fedex95_sparta_> ci sarà sicuramente qualcn k lo ha avuto e lo ha risolto
<becks_> ok
<fedex95_sparta_> Over Me mi puoi dire cm si fa a istallare wink??
<fedex95_sparta_> mi puoi dire le stringhe da mettr sul terminale se le sai??
<OverMe> fedex95_sparta_, cos'è wink? non c'è nei repo
<fedex95_sparta_> un applicazione tipo record o istanbul
<fedex95_sparta_> a voi va fb??
<fedex95_sparta_> xd
<fedex95_sparta_> xD
<remix_tj> qualcuno di voi ha problemi a installare nfs-common su lucid?
<remix_tj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533469/
<remix_tj> a me da questo errore
<remix_tj> K99Brain
<mik78> ciao a tutti,io ho installato ubuntu 10.04 su hp g62 ho seguito tutte le guide che ho trovato ma non riesco a far funzionare l'audio
<salvatore> mik78 hai collegato le casse?
<K99Brain> remix_tj, no, a me è andato bene
<remix_tj> ufff
<mik78> uso il portatile senza casse
<K99Brain> remix_tj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/533470/
<K99Brain> remix_tj, però io ho kde, il tuo errore riguarda gconf, c'entrerà qualcosa?
<salvatore> mik78 mandami il risultato di lspci !paste
<mik78> 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4200]
<mik78> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<mik78> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/533479/
<salvatore> mik78 prova collegando le cuffie
<mik78> gia fatto ma niente
<salvatore> mik78 aplay -l su pastebin
<mik78> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/533481/
<becks_> salve, sn colllegato, ma su update manager nn riesco ad installare i pakketti, come mai?
<_Matt__> scusate, se qualcuno è disponibile, mi potete dare una mano con squid??
<salvatore> mik78 segui questa guida https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/65752 non è il tuo caso, ma è la stessa scheda audio
<mik78> grazie provo poi ti so dire
<salvatore> mik78 cerca di documentare cosa modifichi in modo da poter tornare alla configurazione originale
<mik78> ok grazie
<Antokan83> ciao scusate qualcuno sa come rimettere la barra del volume in alto a destra in unbuntu 10.04?
<laidon> Antokan83, clic destro sulla barra --> aggiungi --> indicatore
<mik78> niente ho provato ma tutto uguale
<becks_> Requires installation of untrusted packages ke significa?
<filo1234> mik78: devi aggiungere anche area di notifica nella barra
<mik78> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/65752
<laidon> becks_, significa che sono pacchetti "non fidati" ma se tu li hai presi da una fonte attendibile installali senza problemi
<filo1234> mik78: anzi in realtà non serve l'area di notifica per l'indicatore
<laidon> filo1234, credo fosse Antokan83 che chiedeva dell'indicatore
<ivano> salve a tutti
<filo1234> ah
<filo1234> giusto :p
<ivano> sul mio pc ho installato windows 7 e volevo metterci anche kubuntu 10.10
<[FRAX]> ciao a tutti
<laidon> ivano, e metticelo allora XD
<K99Brain> !installazione | ivano
<ubot-it> ivano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<ivano>  l'ho fatto ma se riavvio parte sempre windows
<laidon> ivano, sei sicuro di averlo installato kubuntu?
<ivano> e certo
 * nicotano saluta
<[FRAX]> quale è l'opzione da selezionare per sapere su AMSN chi ha aperto la finestra di conversazione? mi spiego prima mi capitava che prima che mi arrivasse un vero messaggio mi andava in primo piano la finestra di conversazione e leggevo "l'utente sta scrivendo un messaggio" e dopo mi arrivava il vero messaggio
<ivano> ora lo sto reinstallando
<K99Brain> ivano, prova a eseguire la procedura di ripristino di grub, allora
<laidon> ivano, e ti spunta al boot la scelta del sistema da far partire?
<K99Brain> !grub | ivano
<ubot-it> ivano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<K99Brain> ciao nicotano
<nicotano> ciao K99Brain
<ivano> no non mi spnta niente parte direttamwente seven
<laidon> ivano, allora segui cosa ti ha scritto K99Brain
<ivano> come faccio a ripristinare il grub se si apre seven?
<nicotano> ivano da cd live, segui la guida
<Aizram> con un live cd
<Aizram> :)
<mik78> volevo chiedere se e' possibile estrarre dal sistema il pacchetto dei driver wifi in.deb
<becks_> con AMSN su linux si devono mettere le stesse credenziali di msn normale di windows>?
<K99Brain> becks_, si
<becks_> ma mi dice riconnessione al server , nn mi fa collegare
<kokito_> ave o popolo, mi sono incartato con il comando mv, devo spostare tutti i doc contenuti in più cartelle in una cartella nuova che ho creato
<kokito_> allora sono entrato nella cartella in cui cercare
<kokito_> ho creato la nuova cartella e dato
<kokito_> mv *.doc > /percorso/destinazione/nuova/cartella
<OverMe> senza >
<kokito_> ok, però ora mi da mv: impossibile eseguire stat di "*.doc": Nessun file o directory
<[FRAX]> ciao a tutti vADO
<Antokan83> grazie dell'info
<Antokan83> ^^
<OverMe> kokito_, vuol dire che non ci sono .doc in quella cartella
<kokito_> OverMe: beh sono dentro altre cartelle che sono contenute in quella cartella
<kokito_> come faccio a cercare in tutte quelle? (grazie mille)
<nicotano> kokito_, in quelle cartelle solo .doc hai ?
<kokito_> nicotano: no anche immagini e altri file
<nicotano> kokito_,  per non fare casini è meglio che vai cartella per cartella e sposti
<ivano> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev perche' sse metto questo comando mi dice che e' sbagliato?
<kokito_> nicotano: ma sono 6,5gb di file recuperati da una chiavetta :O
<kokito_> nicotano: ah ho capito adesso
<kokito_> dici entrare cartella per cartellqa e dare il comando
<nicotano> kokito_, si
<ivano> niente non ci capisco nulla
<ivano> posso toglierlo kubuntu e ritornare come stavo prima ?? o quel spazio cghe avevo dato a kubuntu rimane vuoto^?
<OverMe> kokito_, find -type f -name "*.doc" -exec mv {} /path/destinazione \;
<zani> non riesco ad avviare i file jar, qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<zani> ...
<zani> sono proprio da solo?
<ivano> mi aiutate ??? volevo installare ubuntu sulla partizione dove c'e' kubuntu c'e una guida ??
<filo1234> !installazione | ivano
<ubot-it> ivano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<tia> vai a cercare su ubuntu.it
<filo1234> tia: ?
<tia> tia: ?
<tia> xkè hai scritto cosi?
<filo1234> tia: se devi dare risposte, dalle concrete o fornisci un'indicazione almeno
<tia> devi installarlo sopra o vuoi tutti e due i sistemi operativi?
<filo1234> ivano: se vuoi sovvrascrivere la partizione in cui ora hai kubuntu devi indicare, durante l'istallazionel la partizione da usare...
<tia> rispondigli tu xkè nn ho tempo
<tia> ciao a tt
<filo1234> -.-
<kokito_> yahooo ce l'ho fatta ma nel farlo si è impallato il pc, poco male
<kokito_> ora però ho un altro problema....i file sono in sola lettura,  devo dare chmod 666 nomefile per sbloccarli? (ovviamente dopo essere entrato nella cartella interessata no?
<fedex95_sparta_> qualcn sa cm velocizzare record my desktop o farlo andare in formato .AVI??
<fedex95_sparta_> ho provato con ffmpeg mm nn lo riesco a fare
<OverMe> kokito_, si
<nicotano> fedex95_sparta_,  vedi se con avidemux lo converti in avi
<becks_> salve ragazzi, come faccio a mettere gli effetti grafici su ubuntu 10.10? cioè le inestre ke si muovono ecc....
<nicotano> becks_, menu sistema  preferenze aspetto
<nicotano> effetti visivi
<becks_> e poi
<nicotano> spunta aggiuntivi
<becks_> fatto, ma poi nn mi esce nulla
<becks_> io dico tipo le finestre che si fanno a cubo ecc....
<nicotano> !compiz | becks_
<ubot-it> becks_: Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<kokito_> e perchè adesso mi dice che tutta la chiavetta è in sola lettura?
<becks_> mi dice glxinfo non è installato
<nicotano> becks_, devi avere una scheda video che supporta accelerazione 3D e i suoi driver installati
<becks_> e come faccio a verificarlo?
<nicotano> becks_, sistema amministrazione driver aggiuntivi
<becks_> fatto fatto installato
<e-DIO-t> oh raga'
<e-DIO-t> come' che si ripristinava il network manager ?
<e-DIO-t> che oramai mi fa vede' solo ekiga e xchat sulla barra di notifica
<jester-> e-DIO-t: install network-manager
<jester-> e-DIO-t: intendi l'icona?
<e-DIO-t> yeah
<jester-> applet indicatore
<e-DIO-t> tanto per saperlo eh -> tanto poi vado di ifconfig :P
<e-DIO-t> bella per jester :D
<filo1234> allora disegnala con un pastello sul monitor
<e-DIO-t> ahaha no è che lo chiedono tanto spesso che almeno se mi ricordo come si fa ne scremo qualcuno :P
<jester-> e-DIO-t: certo, prima la spogli e poi ti fai una pippa
<e-DIO-t> jester-: eddaje che stiamo sull'ufficial [ps: ma era una metafora per?]
<jester-> per dire che l'utonto linux tanto regolare di capa non è
<e-DIO-t> jester-: ah ok :D
<e-DIO-t> mmmh tra l'altro mi sa che l'ho disistallato il nm
<jester-> e-DIO-t: e network-manager-gnome
<e-DIO-t> mmh "ic" mi dice dpkg --list
<becks_> salve se io volgio disegnare col fuoco su ubuntu mi servirebbe il plugin disegnare col fuoco?
<filo1234> !ccsm | becks_
<ubot-it> becks_: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<becks_> fatto, ma su effetti non c'è disegna col fuoco come mai?
<filo1234> installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager'
<becks_> l'ho fatto
<orsetto> ciao a tutti
<orsetto> avrei bisogno di un consiglio: qual'è un video convertitore di facile utilizzo per file da avi a mp4?
<e-DIO-t> a piu' tardi [si è un amsg]
<kfbn> orsetto:prova a vedere avidemux
<orsetto> kfbn, l'ho messo ma non mi sembra cosi intuitivo. mi serve convertire file in risoluzioni ancora più piccole di quelle preimpostate per l'ipod
<ichi> ciaoa  tutti
<ichi> volevo sapere se è possibile sfruttare il GPS del cellulare con ubuntu
<ichi> utilizzando GpsDrive o Gpsd
<ichi> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Antokan83> Scusate ragazzi dovrei installare googleearthlinux.bin ma tutti i comandi che trovo in rete mi danno errore (non trova il file) potete aiutarmi?
<kfbn> orsetto c e anche ffmpeg
<kfbn> e winff che e' l interfaccia grafica di ffmpeg
<orsetto> kfbn, grazie. apena ho agg‭rnato i pacchetti e sblocco apt ci provo :)
<ichi> Antokan83, a me crasha sempre googleearth su linux
<ichi> si apre, flasha e si chiude col messaggio di scuse di google, lol
<kfbn> ok
<Antokan83> mmm :( fatto apposta x linux e crasha
<Antokan83> uff
<ichi> uhm
<ichi> usi un netbook?
<Antokan83> mi spiegate come installare i file .bin please?
<Antokan83> notebook
<ichi> mi pare ke serva un minimo di 1024x768
<ichi> sennò crasha
<ichi> mi pare
<ichi> allora
<ichi> l'hai scaricato gia?
<Antokan83> si si ho un notebook dovrebbe andare
<FloodBotIt1> ichi: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Antokan83> si
<Antokan83> sulla scrivania
<ichi> allora
<goldrake> Antokan83: ./file.bin, a patto che abbia ikl permesso di eseguibilità
<ichi> dove l'hai scaricato?
<ichi> ok
<ichi> beh
<Antokan83> sito google
<ichi> prova con "sudo chmod 777 file.bin"
<ichi> a me pare di aver fatto cosi
<ichi> e poi ho avviato con ./file.bin
<Antokan83> provo
<ichi> ah
<ichi> rendilo eseguibile anke
<ichi> sudo chmod +x file.bin
<ichi> magari nn l'hai reso eseguibile ;)
<goldrake> dipende da che file stai usando, che fa, chi è il proprietario, ecc. Antokan83
<Antokan83> chmod: impossibile accedere a `GoogleEarthlinux.bin': Nessun file o directory
<Antokan83> O.o
<Antokan83> mi chiede la pass e mi da sempre questo mess
<Antokan83> boh
<goldrake> Antokan83: se fai ls, lo vedi quel file?
<ichi> o.o
<Antokan83> no mi sembra che mostra tutte cartelle
<ichi> ..
<goldrake> Antokan83: dove lo hai scaricato?
<ichi> nn è ke te l'ha messo nella home?
<Antokan83> l'ho spostato sulla scrivania
<goldrake> Antokan83: dentro Download? sul Desktop, o in qualche altro posto
<Antokan83> dove devo metterlo'
<Antokan83> ?
<ichi> goldrake, mi apre lo scarichi nella home di default
<goldrake> Antokan83: mettiti con il terminale nella stessa cartella dove si trova il file
<ichi> Antokan83, fai così
<goldrake> ichi: firefox da un po' di tempo di default scarica in download
<ichi> sudo chmod +x /home/tuousername/file.bin
<ichi> ah.. eh io uso IceCat magari fa diverso anke se sta sempre mozilla
<goldrake> ichi: solo info sicure qua per favore
<Antokan83> niente ancora
<Antokan83> mmm
<goldrake> Antokan83: cerca il file e trova il percorso completo
<Antokan83> l'ho messo dentro
<Antokan83> home
<Antokan83> ora con ls
<Antokan83> vede il file che è verde
<Antokan83> riprovo
<ichi> ok
<FloodBotIt1> Antokan83: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Antokan83> boh mo mi parte l'installazione ma mi da un errore di setup ma non esiste un programma a posta x installare questi file senza mettere i comandi in terminale?
<ichi> eh.. no
<ichi> sei abituato agli exe di win eh?
<Antokan83> ehehhehe
<Antokan83> si ma è tanto difficile creare un programma che parta in automatico ...
<Antokan83> buh
<goldrake> Antokan83: la comunità ha ssmpre bisogno di collaboratori, fatti avanti se per te è tutto semplice
<ichi> lol
<ichi> Antokan83, installati Windows così risolvi ;)
<Antokan83> aahahahha no no
<DAMN3dg1rl> hola:D
<ichi> ciao DAMN3dg1rl
<Antokan83> proprio perchè nn lo so fare
<Antokan83> ^^
<Antokan83> però è un'idea no?
<Antokan83> soprattutto x chi è alle prime armi creare un programma x linux che gestisce in automatico l'installazione di questi file sarebbe il top
<ichi> nel senso nn sai installare windows?
<Antokan83> -.-
<ichi> ..
<Antokan83> se sono passato a linux windows mi delude
<ichi> ahhh nn avevo capito lol
<Antokan83> ehehhe
<ichi> eh ma se passi a linux e lo vuoi trasformare in windows, tanto vale stare a windows, no?
<ichi> XP magari, ke era stabile
<Antokan83> un colabrodo
<Antokan83> un semplice virus ti paralizza il sistema
<Antokan83> poi nn lo aggionano più ...
<Antokan83> ma non dovreste consigliarmi linux
<Antokan83> ?
<Antokan83> ehheheh
<DAMN3dg1rl> !CHAT | ragazzi siamo in un canale di supporto per gnu/linux, siete fortemente offtopic
<ubot-it> ragazzi siamo in un canale di supporto per gnu/linux, siete fortemente offtopic: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ichi> ops
<ichi> vero
<Mistic> ciao
<Mistic> che versione di wine devo installare su lucid, in software center ci son due versioni
<DAMN3dg1rl> wine1.2
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<berto01> salve a tutti
<DAMN3dg1rl> http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/7333/epz0hshficf9jrowy4gg.jpg
<mlazzari2> sera a tutti
<berto01> devo formattare il notebook e reinstallare windows xp e kubuntu...ma mi da errore dell'HD e non procede per impedire danneggiamenti
<berto01> questo con xp...ma posso procedere in altro modo? magari installando prima kubuntu e successivamente xp su una piccola partizione?
<DAMN3dg1rl> berto01, puoi farlo....
<attempt> berto01 prima metti windows e poi kubuntu
<berto01> DAMN3dg1rl: come?
<berto01> attempt: è quello che cerco di fare ma mi da errore
<attempt> berto01 meglio se prima definisci le due partizioni primarie la prima per windows usando gparted live
<attempt> berto01 prova a formattare con gpartedlive.
<attempt> gparted sta' anche sulla live di ubuntu ma lo trovi anche come iso masterizzabile a parte.
<berto01> attempt: gparted non c'è su Kubuntu
<DAMN3dg1rl> berto01, partitionmanager no ?
<attempt> scaricati la iso dal loro sito e fatti il cd di gpartedlive. su kubuntu c'e' kparted.
<berto01> nemmeno
<attempt> se usi kubuntu da live e scegli di partizionare manualmente ti fa' fare formattazione e partizioni come vuoi di quel disco.
<berto01> ok tento così
<attempt> pero' ti tocca aspettare di averlo attivo e quindi lo devi caricare tutto e usare da cdlive.
<DAMN3dg1rl> attempt, kubuntu formatta anche non da live..
<Mistic> ciao
<Mistic> è possibile che gli effetti compiz diano problemi alla visya?
<Mistic> vista
<MagisterIncautus> certo
<rfdibose> buona sera a tutti!
<rfdibose> Ho un grosso problema con Evolution
<rfdibose> dopo l'aggiornamento a Maverick mi va in crasch
<rfdibose> qualcuno ha problemi analoghi?
<sharing> ciao
<Jo__> buona sera a tutti
<Jo__> qualcuno che mi aiuta a risolvere un problema con la webcam
<Jo__> non riesco a farla funzionare
<kcc> ciao avrei dei problemi             1) quando inserisco un cd/dvd vuoto non compare nelle scelte di aprire k3b?            2) ho creato una versione personalizzata di ubuntu partendo da minimal cd, ma come posso installare un programma per vedere i dvd non criptati che funzioni?
<kcc> Jo__: io. qual e il problema di preciso?
<attempt> kcc la prima non so . per la seconda dovrebbe bastare avere due librerie libcss2 e libdvdread4 installate
<Jo__> te lo dico
<Jo__> non me la vede
<kcc> attempt: per il 2. a me manca proprio il programma
<Jo__> su amsn funziona
<attempt> kcc controlla nella guida dei formati proprietari
<Jo__> su SKYPE no e su CAMORAMA non va
<kcc> attempt: la storia dei formati proprietari la conosco. mi consigli un buon programma tipo vlc che mi permetta di vedere video_
<attempt> kcc scegline uno. mplayer oppure vlc mi parrebbero ottimi.
<kcc> Jo__:  mi sa che [ un problema del programma. Prova con un altro con le stesse funzionalita. Mi spiace ma nn so consigliarti quale usare!
<Jo__> su msn funziona ma prima funzionava anche si Skype
<kcc> attempt: vlc e freeware o opnesource? Se volessi mettere online la distro avrei poi dei problemi?
<attempt> che io sapessi era open ma controllo
<kcc> attempt: grazie
<attempt> kcc  e' gpl
<kcc> attempt: quindi?
<attempt> gnu e quindi non ci sono problemi.
<kcc> attempt: ah. ok
<attempt> pure tutta debian e' gnu
<attempt> per le info precise basta che googli gnu public general license
<kcc> attempt: perche se io uso remastersys per creare un live sul desktop che poi vado ad installare mi rimane un file chiamato ubiquity e qualcosa?
<attempt> non so.
<homer-80> perchè quando apro le finestre le vedo con uno spazio da sopra? e non riesco a vederli a tutto schermo?
<homer-80> poi se riduco a icona sparisce, non vedo le icone nella barra di stato
<homer-80> nessuno mi aiuta allora?
<script_ekoore> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<script_ekoore> mi servirebbe una mano nella configurazione di una periferica
<script_ekoore> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<roxdragon> script_ekoore, che periferica?
<ivan_> buonasera...qualkuno saà darmi 2 dritte su come installare e configurare ffmpeg?
<roxdragon> ivan_,  sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<script_ekoore> ciao roxdragon
<ivan_> <roxdragon> ok...già fatto...
<script_ekoore> ho dei problemi con la configurazione di un accellerometro
<roxdragon> non devi configurare nulla ivan_
<script_ekoore> accelerometro
<roxdragon> :O sul pc? accellerometro?
<script_ekoore> no, sul tablet
<ivan_> <roxdragon> credo ke manki qualkosa...xkè sto usando il plugin di firefox "download helper" e non riesce a convertire i video...usando ffmpeg
<script_ekoore> in pratica l'accellerometro invia comandi tramite /dev/input/event3
<script_ekoore> sono 4 comandi diversi, per le 4 posizioni possibili
<roxdragon> aaaah si ricordo che da problemi quello
<roxdragon> ivan_,  in che formato ti servono?
<script_ekoore> ma quando ruoto lo schermo accade che si spegne il monitor e devo per forza spegnere brutalmente il tablet
<ivan_> <roxdragon> cerco di convertire in .avi ma nn riesco...ottengo sempre errore e i video rimangono in .flv
<script_ekoore> come si fa a cambiare ciò che sta associato a quegli eventi nei comandi xandr -o right ecc?
<roxdragon> ivan_,  non c'è bisogno di nessun convertitore
<roxdragon> metti un video su youtube
<roxdragon> e poi lo trovi su /tmp
<roxdragon> non saprei script_ekoore
<ivan_> <roxdragon> no...forse nn mi son spiegato...voglio scaricare un video da youtube e vederlo in avi sul pc...non in flv
<script_ekoore> mi consigli di andare in qualche canale in inglese?
<roxdragon> prova su #ubuntu o #ubuntu-it-chat
<roxdragon> ok prova elltube ivan_
<roxdragon> non è nei repo
<roxdragon> mi ricordo che c e ra una libreria per downloadhelper
<roxdragon> che ho dimenticato il nome
<ivan_> ok...è sempre un estensione per firefox elltube''
<ivan_> ??
<script_ekoore> grazie roxdragon
<roxdragon> ;)
<roxdragon> no ivan_
<roxdragon> un .deb
<ivan_> <roxdragon> è un peccato nn si riesca a sistemare download helper era molto carino...
<homer-80> non ci capisco cosa succede con le finestre con ubuntu
<Angelo> ciao
<Angelo> c'è nessuno?
<reyarth> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<reyarth> che cosa è un link simbolico?
<leila> reyarth, un collegamento alla winzooz
<leila> !link
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'link'
<reyarth> ah ok! e quindi mi puoi spiegare che succede con questo comando e che cosa e dove lo crea? scusa la mia ignoranza! leila
<leila> reyarth, ricordi winzooz ?
<reyarth> ln -s /mnt/sda1/ftproot /var/ftp
<leila> funzia come i collegamenti
<leila> primo file collegato in cartella definita nella seconda
<reyarth> si si, è solo il comando che ho appena scritto che vorrei capire prima di darlo al terminale leila
<reyarth> quindi esiste la cartella FTP contenuta in VAR
<reyarth> oppure la FTP contenuta in VAR rappresenta il link in winzoz?
<puccio> reyarth cliccando su ftp che sta dentro var verrai indirizzato a ftproot
<darkroom> salve a tutti
<darkroom> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per cortesia?
<reyarth> ah ok:D puccio
<darkroom> all avvio ubuntu 10.10 mi da unerrore
<darkroom> impossibile trovare il drive acer
<darkroom> e poi si apre anche il terminale
<darkroom> questo succede ad ogni avvio
<Mlady_DAMN3dg1rl> darkroom, poi va ?
<darkroom> beh il sistema è stabile
<Mlady_DAMN3dg1rl> darkroom, controlla in /etc/fstab che non ci sia un dispositivo che hai poi rimosso
<darkroom> apparte il messagggio d errore e l apertura del terminale sembra nn dare altre noie
<ste> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<GodNess> BuonaSera
<GodNess> avrei un problema con l'audio emulando mumble su wine
<GodNess> da configurazione audio di wine mi faila il test audio con qualsiasi driver
<GodNess> idee?
<darkroom> hem perdonami ma uso da poco ubuntu come faccio ad accedere a quallla direttiva?
<GodNess> no no qui le domande le faccio ioxD
<roxdragon> O_O
<GodNess> non te lo so dire darkroom non capisco a cosa tu ti riferisca
<darkroom> /etc/fstab
<darkroom> come si fa ad andare qui
<darkroom> ?
<GodNess> cd ..
<GodNess> cd ..
<GodNess> cd etc
<FloodBotIt1> GodNess: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<GodNess> cd fstab
<darkroom> mi dice nessun file o directory
<darkroom> significa che nn esiste?
<GodNess> controlla le minuscole maiuscole o usa il tab
<attempt> darkroom
<attempt> cd /etc/fstab/
<seawolf> we fstab è un file
<attempt> cd /etc/
<attempt> per aprire fstab
<attempt> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<darkroom> ok grazie
<attempt> per vederlo e non modificarlo cat /etc/fstab
<attempt> darkroom ma perche' non ci vai da nautilus e lo apri da gedit?
<darkroom> il problema è come dicevo prima che all avvio mi compare un errore
<darkroom> impossibile trovare il drive acer
<mspot> salve a tutti
<roxdragon> sera
<mspot> sono nuovo ed ho bisogno di aiuto
<attempt> ok controlla in fstab se esiste un drive di nome acer e se lo trovi a quella riga ci metti un # davanti (cioe' la commenti). diventa come non ci fosse.
<mspot> ho provato ad installare ubuntu, ma ad un certo punto mi chidede, in una maschera, di inserire id e pass..
<roxdragon> eh?
<roxdragon> maschera?
<mspot> ne ho provate 1000, si, maschera..
<attempt> cioe' dopo il riavvio?
<mspot> scusate..
<mspot> spazio dov
<roxdragon> mspot,  spiegati meglio ^^
<mspot> e inserire  id e pass
<roxdragon> quelle che hai messo nelkl installazione
<mspot> una finestra
<roxdragon> nell*
<mspot>  con il logo di ubuntu
<mspot> e gli spazi per id e pass..
<roxdragon> http://bethesignal.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/gdm-jaunty-400x300.jpg
<roxdragon> tipo que?
<mspot> direi di si..
<mspot> prima mi chiede id
<attempt> durante l'installazione ti chiede il nome del pc ed anche un nome per l'utente e una pass da riconfermare. li hai messi? gli stessi per avviare il pc
<mspot>  poi pass
<mspot> in effetti durante inst. non mi chiede niente..
<roxdragon> mspot, devi mettere quelli che hai settato
<roxdragon> ma che distro usi?
<mspot> l'ultima.. 10.4 client
<mspot> mi pare
<roxdragon> http://www.linuxtutorial.it/wp-content/ubuntu_karmic10.png
<roxdragon> l hai vista questa?
<mspot> magari!
<mspot> non l'ho vista
<roxdragon> impossibile non te la chiede :\
<roxdragon> rifai l'install
<roxdragon> mettiti da live in caso
<darkroom> attempt niente drive acer nel file
<darkroom> altre idee?
<roxdragon> darkroom,  ma dove cerchi?
<mspot> fra l'altro, ho provato in versione live cd
<mspot>  e mi ha sfasciato avvio di xp
<mspot> non parte piu'
<mspot> (ora sono in  altra partizione, di mia moglie
<mspot> (se la rovino divorzia!!)
<puccio> lol
<darkroom> /etc/fstab  qui
<attempt> darkroom forse diceva non trovato driver acer.
<roxdragon> etc fstab e per supporti
<mspot> beh, comunque grazie. saluti
<attempt> non drive acer
<darkroom> si esatto
<roxdragon> aaaaaaaaaaa
<roxdragon> darkroom, qual'è il problema?
<darkroom> all avvio mi esce questo errore
<roxdragon> mspot, se magari ti metti da live
<roxdragon> risolviamo sia xp che ubuntu
<mspot> cosa significa mettersi da live? scusa ignoranza
<darkroom> impossibile trovare il drive
<attempt> darkroom probabilmente non trova un driver per magari il cd. fregatene controlla che funzioni tutto quanto.
<roxdragon> mspot,  cd live
<attempt> googlando non ho trovato niente per ora darkroom
<roxdragon> darkroom,  ma non ti si avvia?
<roxdragon> il grub funziona?
<darkroom> si tutto funzionante
<attempt> mspot l'iso del cd che hai e' ubuntu 10.10?
<darkroom> apparte la scocciatura del  errore
<roxdragon> ok mi sa che l UUID s e fottut
<roxdragon> darkroom,  riesci a montarla la partizione da live?
<mspot> credo che sia 10.10
<Mlady_DAMN3dg1rl> buona notte gente :D
<attempt> mspot metti il cd di ubuntu dentro il lettore cd e booti da quello
<darkroom> beh si da chiavetta usb
<attempt> e glielo fai caricare tutto fino al desktop
<puccio> notte <Mlady_DAMN3dg1rl>
<attempt> mspot non cliccare su installa ubuntu mai. avrai l'icona sul desktop ma non lo fare. per ora usalo da cd.
<attempt> quando ci sei avverti roxdragon
<roxdragon> ;)
<roxdragon> mspot,  vai con la live
<mspot> attempt, io l'ho fatto (di non installare)
<roxdragon> darkroom,  sei con win?
<mspot> ma xp
<mspot> e' fottuto lo stesso..
<darkroom> no no con ubuntu
<roxdragon> non è fottuto mspot
<roxdragon> trnaquillo xp si aggiusta subito
<roxdragon> se entri con la live risolviamo
<attempt> impossibele mspot. specie se non hai tentato l'installazione.
<mspot> intanto dalla 2a partizione mi dice che e' impossibile accedere alla mia precedente
<roxdragon> mspot,  posta magari un immagine dove ti chiede questo famoso id e pass
<mspot> allora ho provato ad installarlo, ubuntu,
<mspot> ma mi chiede ste pass..
<mspot> e chi le ha impostate??
<roxdragon> ma te le chiede all avvio?
<mspot> dopo un po che macina..
<roxdragon> posta una foto
<roxdragon> darkroom,  accedi da live
<mspot> nel monitor ci sono dei cursori a forma di pallina che si lluminano
<mspot> progressivamente
<mspot> magari mi spiego malino..
<darkroom> roxdragon ora nn posso devo sloggare ti ringrazio per l aiuto
<roxdragon> mspot,  puoi postare la foto dove ti chiede id e pass?
<mspot> comunque non ho fatto niente..
<roxdragon> ok in caso a domani darkroom
<darkroom> magari proviamo domani
<roxdragon> non capisco cosi  mspot
<darkroom> ecco infatti
<roxdragon> ;)
<mspot> inserito dvd, impostato linguaggio, macina e macina.. poi chiede pass..
<attempt> mspot quello che dici non corrisponde con l'installazione di ubuntu. molto prima di arrivare ai pallini che si muovono ti ha chiesto di installare, la lingua, la tastiera, la localita' e poi anche il nome pc, nome utente e la password due volte. poi ti ha detto che installava. poi ha installato. ora rivuole il nome utente e la pass altrimenti non entri.
<darkroom> notte a tutti
<darkroom> ciao
<mspot> ciao
<roxdragon> hai partizioni cifrate?
<roxdragon> ciao darkroom
<mspot> no,
<roxdragon> mspot,  ma che punto sei arrivato dell install?
<mspot> non mi ha mai chiesto nulla..
<mspot> ho tolto dvd quando non riuscivo ad entrare nella password
<roxdragon> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=05-lucid.png mspot  ci sei arrivato qui?
<attempt> -.-
<mspot> mai arrivato!
<mspot> infatti io volevo anche partizionare HD..
<mspot> ma non mi ha dato opzioni.
<roxdragon> mspot,  dimmi in che figura sei arrivato
<roxdragon> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<attempt> hai usato wubi per  installare dentro windows oppure hai preso la isolive di ubuntu standard per fare un dualboot?
<mspot> praticamente come live cd, ma per proseguire occorre passw..
<roxdragon> mspot,
<roxdragon> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<roxdragon> mspot,  dimmi in che figura sei arrivato
<mspot> vediamo..
<attempt> oppure l'ultima che hai visto che funzionava.
<mspot> no.. totalmente differente dalla mia esperienza.
<mspot> io ho inserito dvd
<mspot> poi
<mspot> lanciato installazione
<mspot> l'unica opzione e' stata per la lingua, poi ho lanciato install.
<mspot> ma forse non ho lanciato nulla
<roxdragon> da dove hai scaricato la iso?
<puccio> -.-
<mspot>  ed er live cd
<roxdragon> sei sicuro che sia ubuntu?
<mspot> si ubuntu
<roxdragon> ma se lo facessimo insieme? entri da live ora
<mspot> ho scaricato online non ricordo dove..
<roxdragon> e ti colleghi qui
<mspot> era sito ufficiale, credo
<attempt> ma butta quel disco e fatti un cd live di ubuntu nuovo.
<attempt> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> ubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<attempt> !torrent
<ubot-it> Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat è preferibile usare i torrent: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ (Ubuntu) e http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/ (Kubuntu) | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<mspot> ho scaricato da li..
<attempt> lo masterizzi alla velocita' piu' bassa che puoi. non usare un riscrivibile ma un cdrom standard.
<roxdragon> non vorrei che hai ciullato la partzione di win
<roxdragon> ma se lo facessimo insieme? entri da live ora
<roxdragon> mspot,
<mspot> no ora non mi va, sono stanco..
<mspot> anche se mi tira lasciare casinoo
<roxdragon> ok
<roxdragon> quando vuoi vieni
<mspot> bene, grazie di tutto a presto saluti
<attempt> mspot metti il cd di ubuntu dentro il lettore cd e booti da quello. aspetti finche' non hai davanti il desktop di ubuntu aperto.
<attempt> a vabe'
<puccio> troppo gentili roxdragon e attempt .. segnero da qualche parte i vostri nick ^^
<attempt> ?
<puccio> ??
<roxdragon> ???
<mspot> ????
<puccio> :]
<mspot> saluti
<roxdragon> salut
<roxdragon> !troll
<ubot-it> Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<puccio> ma nn ho trollato -.-
<puccio> semplicemente un complimento...
<roxdragon> puccio,  era per mspot
<attempt> non riguarda te
<roxdragon> mi sembra strano
<puccio> okz...
<vincenzino> ciao a tutti come faccio a capire se la mia VirtualBox è OSE?
<roxdragon> ciao vincenzino
<roxdragon> da dove l hai installata=?
<vincenzino> ciao rox, l'avevo installata da terminale con aptitude
<cyberEl> ciao, ho installato su un net book acer aspire one  Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook edition, cerco di fare sparire il panel sinistro quando nn mi serve e anche di aggiungere in questo panel l icona del "computer viola" per poter avere accesso ai disci fissi e remote, nn ho trovato una guida in rete, mi potete aiutare?
<roxdragon> vincenzino, apri virtualbox
<roxdragon> e poi fai aiuto > informazioni
<roxdragon> vedi se c'è scritto oracle VM
<vincenzino> Si
<vincenzino> c'è scritto oracle VM
<attempt> vincenzino allora hai la ose.
<vincenzino> Ecco perchè non funziona l'usb...
<seawolf> cyberEl il pannello sinistro detto anche dock,non si può nascondere,per l'icona,quando apri un programma fai click dx su di essa e spunta mantieni nella dock
<roxdragon> spe spe
<roxdragon> che versione hai vincenzino
<vincenzino> ho la 3.2.1, ho installato XP (non odiatemi per questo XD ma è per lavoro).Ho abilitato l'usb dalle settings e mi trova la pennetta, ma una volta avviato l'OS, non funzia
<vincenzino> Cmq ho letto che è un problema della versione OSE
<roxdragon> vincenzino,
<cyberEl> grazie seawolf, allora nel dock esiste l icona del "file manager" apro il manager e per vedere i disci fissi le memorie esterne etc devo cliccare sul icona del "computer" in alto, vorrei mettere quella icona fissa nel "dock" ma non ci riesco! con altri applicazioni ho gia fatto esatamente come tu mi consigli ma l icona del "computer" visto che fa parte del "file manager" non la posso mettere....
<roxdragon> allora... su impostazioni sono abilitate le usb^
<roxdragon> ?
<vincenzino> si certo
<vincenzino> ho abilitato anche l'ehci e ho aggiunto il filtro per la mia chiavetta
<roxdragon> la periferica si attiva?
<roxdragon> la periferica si attiva?
<vincenzino> Su ubuntu funziona perfettamente, con virtualbox, quando avvio XP, mi segna tutte le periferiche usb in grigio quindi non selezionabili
<vincenzino> inteintendo dal menù devices
<roxdragon> postami groups
<jester->  vincenzino versione ose da repo?
<roxdragon> jester-,  con aptitude
<vincenzino> mmm questo non saprei dirtelo...
<vincenzino> si credo di si avendo usato aptitude
<jester-> roxdragon: con ose non vanno le usb
<attempt> neanche con le guest addiction?
<vincenzino> ora provo la versione di Virtual Box scaricata dal sito ufficiale
<jester-> !vbox | vincenzino segui installazione versione licenza ristretta
<ubot-it> vincenzino segui installazione versione licenza ristretta: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<jester-> vincenzino: l'ose rimuovilo
<roxdragon> si lo so io l ho installata dal sito ^^
<vincenzino> subito ^^
<seawolf> cyberEl per il momento bisogna aprire il file manager e navigare fino ai dischi condivisi,per quanto ne so io
<vincenzino> stavo per cancellarlo da synaptic, però ho notato che non lo segnala come OSE
<jester-> vincenzino: toglilo e prendi il deb sul sito
<vincenzino> ho installato virtualbox ma non è cambiato nulla
<cyberEl> grazie seawolf, buona notte
<p373rp4n> buona sera
<p373rp4n> Chi mi può aiutare su una connessione Wi-fi?
<roxdragon> sera p373rp4n
<roxdragon> che problemi hai
#ubuntu-it 2010-11-18
<p373rp4n> roxdragon buona sera..... in pratica mi connetto ad un router a distanza di circa 200 mt. in wireless e spesso mi cade la connessione,,,,,,,
<Carlin0> vivi alla reggia di caserta
<p373rp4n> no purtroppo Carlin0
<Carlin0> ci sono delle antenne per amplificare il segnale wifi
<p373rp4n> sto usando una parabole in quest istante.....
<kcc> ciao. perchè usando remastersys quando vado ad installare la distro personalizzata compare sul desktop un file chiamato ubiquity....desktop?
<kcc> aiuto?
<Shin3> aiuto alle 7:40 qua si sta ancora a splamare la marmellata
<giovanni> ciao
<giovanni> scussate volevo sapere un attimino....
<giovanni> come si fa ad inserire un programma nella lista dei programmi da eseguire automaticamente all'avvio MA facendlo aprire minimizzato nell'area di notifica?
<rorro007> Ciao a tutti una domanda sapete perche passare dalla  10.4 tls alla 10.10  non mi riconosce più il Bluetooth
<rorro007> cioè se cambio la 10.10 non mi prende più il Bluetooth
<Odo> Giorno
<Shin3> \o pure di qua Odo
<Odo> ;)
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Odo> giorno max
<massimo18> ciao Odo
<glpiana> ola
<giovanni> ciao!
<giovanni> vorrei sapere come fare per inserire un programma tra quelli da eseguirsi all'avvio IN MODO CHE questo si avvii nell'area di notifica (parlo di banshee)
<glpiana> giovanni, sistema preferenze applicazioni d'avvio. che po si inserisca o meno nell'area di notifica dipende dal programma
<glpiana> *poi
<giovanni> oh damn!
<giovanni> quindi non c'è modo di impostarlo aggiungendo qualche cosa al comando da far eseguire all'avvio?
<glpiana> giovanni, ma hai già verificato che non va in area di notifica?
<giovanni> ahhh
<giovanni> scusa scusa
<giovanni> mi sono espresso male
<giovanni> intendevo dire come far partire banshee all'avvio di ubuntu MINIMIZZATO nell'area di notifica
<glpiana> giovanni, allora, io ho visto ora che accendendolo va in area di notifica. inseriscilo in applicazioni di avvio come ti ho detto prima e vedi all'avvi come si comporta
<giovanni> al'avvio si apre sia nell'area di notifica che sul desktop
<giovanni> io invece vorrei che si aprisse minimizzato nell'area di notifica
<giovanni> in pratica che comparisse solo l'icona nell'area di notifica senza che si aprisse anche la finestra sul desktop
<glpiana> giovanni, prova a vedere qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=410396.0
<glpiana> bah, il titolo aveva senso la richiesta anche. la risposta non so se è adatta
<giovanni> mmm
<giovanni> si parecchio senso
<giovanni> ora cerco di capire cos'è questo "alltray"
<glpiana> giovanni, alltray è un programma che manda in area di notifica qualsiasi programma, ma non ha senso usarlo essendoci già nel programma questa opzione
<giovanni> ah-ha
<giovanni> allora...
<giovanni> mumble...
<massimo18> giovanni: ma perchè complicarsi la vita? quando esce la finestra basta che fai un click e la minimizzi
<glpiana> poi adesso c'è pure l'estensione per metterlo nel menu del volume
<glpiana> come succede per rhythmbox
<rorro007> cia a tutti spate peche cambiando da 10.4 a 10.10 non mi vede più il bluetooth??
<glpiana> rorro007, apri un terminale e digita: hcitool dev
<rorro007> glpiana, non mi da niente
<glpiana> rorro007, digita: ps sux | grep bluetooth
<glpiana> azz :)
<glpiana> rorro007, digita: ps aux | grep bluetooth
<rorro007> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/533784/
<glpiana> rorro007, guarda, ho corretto il comando
<rorro007> glpiana, cioè???
<OverMe> <glpiana> rorro007, digita: ps aux | grep bluetooth
<giovanni> massimo18, perché non ho voglia di mettermi a studiare probabilità :P
<massimo18> ?
<rorro007> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/533785/
<rorro007> glpiana, e adesso
<glpiana> rorro007, sudo service bluetooth start
<rorro007> glpiana, non fa niente
<glpiana> rorro007, adesso digita ancora ps aux | grep bluetooth
<rorro007> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/533786/
<glpiana> rorro007, ancora: hcitool dev
<rorro007> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/533787/
<glpiana> caffè
<glpiana> rorro007, dmesg | grep -i bluet
<glpiana> torno tra un po'
<rorro007> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/533788/
<rorro007> domanda in tanro che aspetto glplana dal caffè,quale versione verrà dopo la 10.10
<OverMe> la 11.04
<rorro007> OverMe,  e come sarà
<rorro007> OverMe,  non c'è un sito deve accenna qualcosa??
<OverMe> google -> ubuntu 11.04
<TheBestNeo> ciao a tutti, ogni volta google chrome mi chiede se impostarlo come browser predefinito, se voglio tradurre le pagine in inglese e via dicendo, nonostante io gli dica di ricordarsi di non farlo...
<TheBestNeo> potrebbe essere un problema di permessi?
<rorro007> TheBestNeo, lo hai istallata da ubuntu software center??
<TheBestNeo> rorro007: non ricordo sinceramente, mi pare di aver messo i repo di google
<rorro007> TheBestNeo, prova ad disitallarlo e installarlo da ubuntu software center
<rorro007> TheBestNeo, siccome te lo da in inglese dopo da terminale sudo apt-get install chromium-browser-l10n
<TheBestNeo> rorro007: no non è in inglese, mi chiede di usare il traduttore di google per tradurre ogni pagina non in italiano, e nonostante gli dica di ricordarsi di non farlo, puntualmente lo fa
<rorro007> TheBestNeo, disistallalo e installalo da software center
<TheBestNeo> rorro007: non lo trova da software center
<filo1234> chromium-browser
<TheBestNeo> rorro007: probabilmente l'ho scaricato da google direttamente. ho karmic
<rorro007> cerca browser web chromium
<TheBestNeo> filo1234: ma è uguale??
<filo1234> forse non c'ènei repo di karmic
<TheBestNeo> niente
<rorro007> TheBestNeo, ma quando ra istallato sei andato nella impostazioni
<TheBestNeo> rorro007: tutte le impostazioni si perdevano al riavvio
<TheBestNeo> rorro007: per dire, anche le dimensioni della finestra
<TheBestNeo> che poi, se non fosse che su ff flash mi va lentissimo, non lo userei nemmeno
<rorro007> TheBestNeo, ristallalo e da terminale sudo apt-get update
<TheBestNeo> rorro007: ti riferisci a google chrome?
<rorro007> TheBestNeo, si
<TheBestNeo> rorro007: devo riprenderlo dal sito google
<rorro007> TheBestNeo, si
<rorro007> glpiana, hai finito caffè??
<TheBestNeo> Non è possibile leggere le tue preferenze.
<TheBestNeo> Alcune funzioni potrebbero non essere disponibili e le modifiche alle preferenze non verranno salvate
<glpiana> rorro007, a quanto vedo dall'output del comando il bluetooth viene visto. il fatto che l'altro comando non lo identifichi invece non è bello
<rorro007> glpiana, ma prima lo vedeva
<glpiana> rorro007, digita: uname -a
<rorro007> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/533795/
<rorro007> TheBestNeo, non so come mai aspetta magari qualcuno ti può aiutare
<TheBestNeo> c'è scritto di cancellare /home/tuo_nome_utente/.config/chromium, ma io no ho la cartella chromium, bensì ho google-chrome. cancello quella?
<glpiana> rorro007, digita: dpkg -l | grep bluez
<rorro007> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/533796/
<glpiana> rorro007, sudo apt-get install bluez-utils
<rorro007> TheBestNeo, riscrivi il tuo problema
<rorro007> glpiana, ok
<rorro007> glpiana, adesso
<TheBestNeo> quando avvio google-chrome mi da il seguente messaggio: "Non è possibile leggere le tue preferenze.Alcune funzioni potrebbero non essere disponibili e le modifiche alle preferenze non verranno salvate", per ben due volte. Ho letto che bisogna cancellare la cartella /home/tuo_nome_utente/.config/chromium, ma io no ho la cartella chromium, bensì ho google-chrome.
<rorro007> glpiana, non è cambiato niente
<glpiana> rorro007, ora dai sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<glpiana> TheBestNeo, rinomina la directory google-chrome allora
<rorro007> glpiana, quel comando non fa niente
<glpiana> rorro007, più probabile che non dia output
<glpiana> rorro007, sudo /etc/init.d/bluez-utils restart
<rorro007> glpiana, command not found
<glpiana> rorro007, oki, fa nulla. digita lsusb
<TheBestNeo> glpiana: funziona, possibile che il 90% delle volte con una frase mi risolvi problemi che vanno avanti da un sacco??? dovrebbero commercializzare il glpiana da scrivania, che quando hai un problema lo colleghi via usb al pc e te lo risolve
<glpiana> lol
<rorro007> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/533797/
<TheBestNeo> grazie, bye
<rorro007> glpiana, hai visto??
<glpiana> rorro007, sì, ma non starmi così addosso, anche io ho bisogno dei miei tempi :)
<giginix> hi all....
<giginix> i have a problem wiith
<giginix> scanner Canon
<giginix> DR-9050C
<glpiana> !english | giginix
<ubot-it> giginix: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<giginix> ok scusate
<giginix> Qualcuno può aiutarmi nel risolvere il problema con uno scanner Canon 9050C
<giginix> ??????
<giginix> nessuno???
<filo1234> scrivi il problema intanto
<giginix> non riesco ad interfacciarlo, ho installato i driver SANE, configurando anche il file presente in /etc/sane.d/canon_dr.conf
<giginix> inserendo la riga
<giginix> # DR-9050C
<giginix> usb 0x1083 0x1622
<giginix> quando avvio Xsane
<giginix> o effettuo una ricerca
<giginix> con
<giginix> sudo sane-find-scanner -p
<giginix> non mi trova nulla
<glpiana> !enter | giginix
<ubot-it> giginix: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<giginix> ma con il comando lsusb trova la seguente riga "Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1083:1622 Canon Electronics, Inc." quindi viene visto
<glpiana> rorro007, digita: hciconfig
<glpiana> giginix, quella riga c'è già in quel file. che versione di ubuntu hai?
<rorro007> glpiana, niente
<giginix> nel file di configurazione ossia canon_dr.conf tutti gli scanner sono scritti nella maniera sopracitata cioè #DR-9050C usb 0x1083 0x1622, comunque ho ubuntu 10.04
<glpiana> giginix, se dai scanimage -L      che ottieni ?
<giginix> No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different, check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<giginix> buongiorno jester
<glpiana> giginix, e sudo scanimage -L     ?
<glpiana> rorro007, rfkill list
<giginix> glpiana, stessa cosa... sembra proprio non trovarlo
<rorro007> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/533803/
<glpiana> rorro007, dpkg -l | grep blueman
<glpiana> giginix, metti lsusb su pastebin che la riga che hai incollato non mi torna
<glpiana> !paste | glpiana
<ubot-it> glpiana, please see my private message
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> !paste | giginix
<ubot-it> giginix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<FloodBotIt1> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<rorro007> glpiana, niente
<glpiana> rorro007, sudo apt-get install blueman
<rorro007> glpiana, ok
<giginix> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/533805/
<glpiana> giginix, pare tu sia l'unico ad avere sta periferica
<glpiana> rorro007, intanto dimmi se sto adattatore bluetooth è interno al portatile o è esterno usb
<Salieri> buongiorno a tt
<rorro007> glpiana, interno
<giginix> glpiana, pare... ma in fin dei conti mi sembra strano che non funziona
<glpiana> giginix, perchè ti sembra strano? canon rilascia driver open per linux?
<Salieri> posso chiedere informazioni su ubuntu?
<jester-> giginix: in winzoz è rilevato?
<jester-> Salieri: dica
<glpiana> Salieri, prova, se son troppo generiche ti invito a passare su #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> rorro007, l'hai installato blueman?
<giginix> glpiana, canon non rilascia driver per linux
<giginix> jester, si in windows funziona
<Salieri> vorrei passare dal mio sistema vista a ubuntu
<rorro007> glpiana, se non me lo hai fatto fare tu no
<glpiana> giginix, e quindi perchè ti pare strano che non funzioni?
<glpiana> <glpiana> rorro007, sudo apt-get install blueman
<glpiana> <rorro007> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> -.-
<jester-> Salieri: converrebbe non segare winzoz e fare un dualboot
<giginix> glpiana, mi sembra strano perchè verificando sulla pagina sane lo scanner precedente e il successivo funzionano bene
<rorro007> glpiana, si già istallato
<jester-> Salieri: quanto è grande l'hard disk
<Salieri> io non sono molto pratico e volevo solo poche ma incisive risposte
<jester-> Salieri: spara
<Salieri> ho un acer aspire 5920 con intrl core duo cpu t8100 da 2,10ghz ram 3,00gb sistema operat. 32 bit cosa devo fare???
<_Matt_> ciao a tutti
<jester-> Salieri: decidere quale versione installare e se tenere win o no
<jester-> Salieri: dopo di che ti possiamo dare indicazioni
<Salieri> ho letto molte versioni e mi sono perso ma voglio togliere win potete consigliarmi voi?
<glpiana> rorro007, vedi l'icona del bluetooth sull abarra?
<Salieri> hd da 200gb
<rorro007> glpiana, no
<jester-> Salieri: il consiglio è di non togliere win ma di ridurre la partizione vista e installare ubuntu sullo spazio che si libera, a parer mio metti ubuntu desktop a 32bit
<rorro007> glpiana, pro se lo faccio partire da preferenze conessione fallita blur Z
<glpiana> rorro007, digita: sudo bluetoothd
<jester-> Salieri: quindi dovresti scaricare la iso, masterizzarla, farla partire da cd come prova sistema e venire qui che ti si assiste
<Salieri> grazie delle delucitazioni e spero che vada tutto bene
<rorro007> glpiana, non da niente
<glpiana> rorro007, oki, digita hciconfig
<rorro007> glpiana, non da niente
<Salieri> non voglio scaricarla ma ottenere il cd
<glpiana> rorro007, bah. scrivi blueman-manager
<glpiana> Salieri, e senza scaricarla come speri di ottenerlo?
<Salieri> non si ottine da cd?
<rorro007> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/533812/
<glpiana> rorro007, e l'icona non c'è?
<jester-> Salieri: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<rorro007> glpiana, no
<giginix> chi mi spiega come utilizzare pdgin per l'irc e non la webpage? grazie
<glpiana> !chat | giginix
<ubot-it> giginix: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> !xchat | giginix
<ubot-it> giginix: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<glpiana> rorro007, riavvia il pc e torna qui
<rorro007> glpiana, ok a dopo
<mlazzari2> giorno
<glpiana> ola mlazzari2
<mlazzari2> oioi glpiana
<rorro007> glpiana,niente
<glpiana> rorro007, non so proprio che dirti allora. puoi provare a partire col kernel di lucid se ancora ce l'hai
<rorro007> glpiana,dove devo partire??
<glpiana> rorro007, tu hai la 10.10 per avanzamento da 10.04?
<rorro007> glpiana,avevo la 10.04 adesso ho la 10.10 manella 10.04 funzionata bene
<glpiana> rorro007, no scusa, hai 10.04 per avanzamento da 9.10?
<glpiana> ah ok, la 10.10 l'hai ottenuta per avanzamento da 10.04 o per nuova installazione?
<rorro007> glpiana,no lo avevo detto all'inizio
<glpiana> rorro007, e va beh, posso anche dimenticarmi le cose caro. rispondimi lo stesso per cortesia?
<glpiana> senza ? -.-
<rorro007> glpiana,ok
<glpiana> la 10.10 l'hai ottenuta per avanzamento da 10.04 o per nuova installazione?
<rorro007> glpiana,da gestione aggirnamenti
<glpiana> rorro007, per avanzamento dunque. digita: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<puccio> ciao a tutti
<rorro007> glpiana,http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/533814/
<glpiana> rorro007, riavvia e al menu di grub scegli il kernel 2.6.32-25
<rorro007> glpiana,ok a dopo
<Davide_G> ciao a tutti
<Davide_G>  /list #ubuntu
<rorro007> glpiana, ok pero adesso ne ho 2 suula barra uno funziona l'altro no
<glpiana> rorro007, se proprio ti serve il bluetooth avvia con questo kernel
<glpiana> rorro007, anzi già che ci siamo, digita hciconfig
<rorro007> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/533816/
<rorro007> glpiana, ok grazie mille per la tua disponibilità
<glpiana> rorro007, dai anche lsusb per evdere se cambia output
<Davide_G> qualcuno ha gia provato la patch speed boost per il kernel?
<rorro007> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/533817/
<glpiana> rorro007, ecco, lì appare. con l'altro kernel no. vai a sapere che cosa si è perso per strada
<glpiana> Davide_G, non c'è supporto alla compilazione del kernel
<glpiana> !chat | Davide_G
<ubot-it> Davide_G: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rorro007> glpiana, bho provo ad riavviere ed entrare normalmente per vedere
<glpiana> rorro007, dubito possa cambiare qualcosa
<rorro007> glpiana, provo grazie lo stesso alla prossima
<The-Major> Ciao
<giginix> ciao
<roxdragon> hi
<giginix> hi
<Fadel> ciao
<Fadel> c'è nessuno?
<giginix> c'è qualcuno
<Fadel> posso chiedere una cosa
<massimo18> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Fadel> bene
<Fadel> ho installato ubuntu 10.10
<Fadel> non riesco ad installare applicazioni
<Fadel> ad esempio vorrei installare google heart e non riesco
<roxdragon> Fadel, hai scaricato da dove ?
<Fadel> dal sito ufficiale di google
<roxdragon> ok hai il .bin?
<giginix> Fabel, non è presente nei repo?
<Fadel> lo sto riscaricando
<mnemonik> dove si trova la cartella cache? cartella dove risiedono temporaneamente i pacchetti deb scaricati dai rebository?
<Fadel> non ho idea
<roxdragon> Fadel, riscarica
<Fadel> fatto
<giginix> /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Fadel> che dovrei farci conla cache
<giginix> qualcuno ha chiesto qual'era la cartella dei pacchetti temporanei
<giginix> per il bin, dovresti eseguirlo
<Fadel> non mi si esegue il bin
<roxdragon> Fadel,  ti ha scaricato il bin?
<Fadel> si
<roxdragon> mettilo sulla scrivania
<giginix> i file bin si eseguono
<giginix> sudo ./filebin
<roxdragon> e poi apri un terminale e ti sposti sulla scrivania con il comando >   cd Scrivania
<Fadel> aspetta
<roxdragon> no lascia stare quel comando
<roxdragon> prima devi chmoddarlo
<Fadel> dal terminale come mi sposto sulla scrivania
<roxdragon> cd Scrivania
<Fadel>  cd scrivania
<Fadel> bash: cd: scrivania: Nessun file o directory
<roxdragon> S maiuscola
<roxdragon> cd Scrivania
<Fadel> arrivato
<Fadel> ho preso il file e l'ho droppato sul terminale
<roxdragon> ok ora dimmi come si chiama il file che hai scaricato
<roxdragon> nono
<Fadel> GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<roxdragon> copia sto comando
<roxdragon> spe
<Fadel> ok
<roxdragon> chmod +x  GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<Fadel> fatto
<roxdragon> ./GoogleEarthLinux
<Fadel> è partito
<Fadel> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<Fadel> Uncompressing Google Earth for GNU/Linux 5.2.1.1588..............................................................
<Fadel> setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Document is empty
<Fadel> ^
<Fadel> setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Start tag expected, '<' not found
<FloodBotIt1> Fadel: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Fadel> rieccomi
<roxdragon> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fadel> non ci sono riuscito
<roxdragon> Fadel,  a fare che? a installare googlechrome?
<Nat_> salve signori
<Fadel> ciao
<roxdragon> salve Nat_
<Nat_> sto cercando di installare kde in ubuntu ma mi da problemi con le dipendenze, mi dice pacchetti danneggiati. Come posso fare?
<roxdragon> googleearth scusa xD
<Fadel> ok
<Nat_> !past
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'past'
<roxdragon> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nat_> !incolla
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'incolla'
<roxdragon> !paste | Nat_
<ubot-it> Nat_: please see above
<Fadel> non ho capito bene come fare ma ci provo
<roxdragon> apri quest indirizzo
<Nat_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533828/
<roxdragon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Nat_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533828/ qui ho incollato l'output
<Nat_> idee?
<roxdragon> Nat_,  che guida stai seguendo
<Nat_> ne ho provate diverse senza successo
<Nat_> anche perchè basta aggiornare il repository
<roxdragon> prova a dare apt-get install -f
<Nat_> e fare quel semplice comando
<Nat_> fatto
<Nat_> no successo
<roxdragon> spe spe
<roxdragon> fai cosi
<roxdragon> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f
<Nat_> fatto
<mnemonik> aiutoooo! mi risultano danneggiati i pacchetti libc6, libc6-dev ... la cosa sembra molto seria http://paste.ubuntu.com/533829/
<roxdragon> posta l output
<Fadel> fatto
<Nat_> nessun problema
<Fadel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533830/
<roxdragon> prova ora Nat_  ;)
<Nat_> fatto
<roxdragon> mnemonik,  dpkg --configure -a
<Nat_> roxdragon, mi sai dire un buon repository?
<Nat_> cmq la mia distro è la 10.10
<mnemonik> roxdragon, ho dato nel terminare quel comando ma non è successo nulla... ho ridato poi "sudo apt-get -f install" però mi ridà lo stesso problema di prima
<Nat_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu maverick main   è giusta?
<roxdragon> Nat_,  mmm prova adesso e vedi se ti ha risolto le dipendenze
<Nat_> l'ho provato non va
<roxdragon> Fadel, hai 32 o 64 bit?
<Fadel> 32
<Fadel> PIV 3Ghz
<roxdragon> mnemonik, spe rivedo l output
<roxdragon> mnemonik,  e poi il comando è sudo apt-get install -f
<roxdragon> non -f install :)
<Nat_> roxdragon, altre idee?
<Nat_> roxdragon, idee?
<mnemonik> roxdragon, purtroppo non cambia nulla...sempre lo stesse problema...sia mettendo -f prima o dopo install
<mnemonik> roxdragon, :-(
<roxdragon> mnemonik,   mmm prova a installarli da synaptic
<roxdragon> Nat_,  mmm sudo apt-get update
<Nat_> fatto
<Nat_> dai su
<Nat_> non sono un newbea
<roxdragon> che ti ha dato?
<mnemonik> roxdragon, già fatto... stesso problema...mannaggia mannaggia mò mi tocca riformattare ufff vabbè grazie lo stesso roxdragon
<MagisterIncautus> mmm
<Nat_> roxdragon, tutto ok
<Nat_> sembrerebbe non trovare i pacchetti
<MagisterIncautus> mnemonik: nell'output sembra che ti chieda di aggiornare le libc
<roxdragon> hai messo i repo? ha scaricato i pacchetti?
<MagisterIncautus> e che l'errore lo faccia nell'aggiornamento
<MagisterIncautus> ma non è detto che le tue attuali libc siano danneggiate
<mnemonik> MagisterIncautus, condivido quanto tu dici... non so come si sia potuto verificare questo problema... libc6 risulta alla versione 8 e vuole passare alla 9 ...libc6-dev già risulta alla 9 ma risulta anche danneggiato... boh
<mnemonik> Uff 2 balls :-(
<MagisterIncautus> che sistema usi?
<MagisterIncautus> Lucid?
<mnemonik> MagisterIncautus, Ubuntu 10.10
<mnemonik> MagisterIncautus, ...la cosa che mi fa più rabbia è che da giorni che mi ripeto che devo creare una copia della partizione ma niente... vabbè io vado a mangiare... grazie mille per la disponibilità ciaoooo
<Fadel> che prob ha uil mio
<MagisterIncautus> forse ho trovato
<MagisterIncautus> la soluzione
<Fadel> ok
 * roxdragon va a mangiare... a dopo
<Fadel> non è che su ubuntu devo abilitare qualcosa
<MagisterIncautus> aspetta un secondo fadel
<Fadel> ok
<MagisterIncautus> fadel qualche informazione: Ubuntu che versione? Hai qualche kernel particolare? Sei a 32 o 64 bit?
<Fadel> ubuntu 10.10
<Fadel> dovrebbe essere 32 bit
<Fadel> è un piv 3 ghz
<Fadel> non mi ricordo se durante l'installazione mi ha chiesto 32 o 64 ma avrei cliccato su 32
<filo1234> Fadel: scusa ma hai seguito questa? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/GoogleEarth
<MagisterIncautus> Fadel:  credo ci sia anche un .deb oltre che al .bin  ...
<Fadel> no c'è slo il file bin tranne se ho sbagliato a scaricare
<Fadel> no non ho se guito wiki etc
<filo1234> seguilo allora
<Fadel> do un'occhiata
<MagisterIncautus> filo1234: ottimo consiglio...
<MagisterIncautus> Fadel: in caso non riuscissi a farlo funzionare qualcuno ha ovviato con http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Google+Earth.deb+(Karmic%2BLucid)?content=124089
<filo1234> MagisterIncautus: si consiglia solo roba ufficiale qui
<MagisterIncautus> infatti
<MagisterIncautus> in primis segui il wiki
<MagisterIncautus> poi se proprio non va... c'è una strada "alternativa"
<MagisterIncautus> fadel: novità?
<Fadel> sta lavorando
<Fadel> ma diverse cose dice cant entc
<MagisterIncautus> non ti fare suggestionare dai messaggi...
<MagisterIncautus> quello che conta è il risultato...
<Fadel> ok
<Fadel> pare che stia lavorando
<Fadel> si perfewtto grazie funziona
<MagisterIncautus> dovete avere più fiducia nella documentazione
<Fadel> mille grazie
<snake> buondì
<Fadel> ciao
<MagisterIncautus> ciao snake
<Fadel> pensavo che ci fossero dei comandi base
<MagisterIncautus> beh hai imparato qualcosa
<Fadel> un mio amico mi ha fatto vedere sul suo che c'è stato 2 minuti ad installarlo
<Fadel> si ho imparato
<Fadel> vedrò le guide
<MagisterIncautus> ottimo
<MagisterIncautus> così ne saprai mooolto di più
<MagisterIncautus> e se poi non dovesse bastare sai dove venire...
<Fadel> un buon software di montaggio video?
<Fadel> ok
<Fadel> sapete
<MagisterIncautus> io direi avidemux
<Fadel> win non mi piace molto
<Fadel> ok scrivo
<MagisterIncautus> è un editor video molto "ricco"
<MagisterIncautus> però ti avviso che c'è da studiarci
<Fadel> ok
<Fadel> prossimo obbiettivo se riesco installo amikit
<Fadel> sono un'amighistwa
<Fadel> sono un'amighista
<MagisterIncautus> io purtroppo non ho mai avuto un amiga
<Fadel> se esce il natami ti puoi rifare
<glpiana> !chat | Fadel MagisterIncautus di là a dire tavanate per cortesia :)
<ubot-it> Fadel MagisterIncautus di là a dire tavanate per cortesia :): per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fadel> sul classic va bene
<MagisterIncautus> ops
<MagisterIncautus> scusate
<Fadel> ok
<Fadel> provo a leggere la guida di amikit per linux e poi provo ad installarlo
<glpiana> !!chat | Fadel
<ubot-it> Fadel: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fadel> ciao
<zappo_> buongiorno a tutti ho fatto l' upgrade a ubuntu 10/10 e adesso per vedere flash player mi serve la versione piu aggiornata l'aggiornamento di adobe flash player lo faccio dal gestore pacchetti o dal sito? grazie per la risposta
<glpiana> zappo_, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep swf
<glpiana> !paste | zappo_
<ubot-it> zappo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zappo_> glpiana, fatto ma non succede niente
<glpiana> zappo_, dai dpkg -l | grep flash
<zappo_> forse perche ho fatto copia incolla?
<glpiana> zappo_, no
<glpiana> zappo_, sto controllando che pacchetti hai
<zappo_> adesso con il secondo comando funzia
<glpiana> zappo_, metti su pastebin quello che è apparso
<zappo_> glpiana, comando non trovato
<glpiana> zappo_, ???
<zappo_> glpiana,  adesso ti incollo su pastebin
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/533847/
<glpiana> zappo_, suvvia
<glpiana> zappo_, non dirmi che davvero pensi che dai sia un comando?
<glpiana> dovevo scrivere "digita" ?
<glpiana> zappo_, digita:                       dpkg -l | grep flash
<zappo_> glpiana,  faccio ammenda
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/533848/
<glpiana> zappo_, su firefox, nella barra degli indirizzi, scrivi:    about:plugins
<glpiana> zappo_, copia tutta la pagina su pastebin
<AntonioBlob> come si installa una public key?
<AntonioBlob> ho un indirizzo *key.pub, come è il comando per installare
<glpiana> !gpgerr | AntonioBlob
<ubot-it> AntonioBlob: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<glpiana> AntonioBlob, mmm... forse non ho capito di che parli
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/533849/
<AntonioBlob> glpiana ricevo l'errore che non sono state verificate le chiavi
<glpiana> zappo_, tutto lì?
<glpiana> AntonioBlob, facendo cosa?
<AntonioBlob> dopo ap-get update
<glpiana> AntonioBlob, allora avevo capito giusto. leggi sopra il messaggio di ubot-it
<AntonioBlob> dopo aver inserito dei repository
<zappo_> glpiana, si
<glpiana> zappo_, nel terminale: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<AntonioBlob> ok ottimo ora è andato tutto liscio
<glpiana> AntonioBlob, a parte che è sconsigliato mettere repository, la risposta è nel messaggio di ubot-it
<glpiana> ah ok
<AntonioBlob> ma mi posso fidare di questi repository
<glpiana> AntonioBlob, come vuoi, ma se metti repositories esterni poi non venire qui per risolvere problemi, perchè si da supporto solo su versioni ufficiali :)
<AntonioBlob> ok, ma il problema era generale, su come si installava la chiave, non ho menzionato che repo sono
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/533850/
<glpiana> AntonioBlob, se sono repo ufficiali non devi aggiungerli e quindi non hai bisogno chiavi. in ogni caso hai ricevuto la risposta che ti serviva :)
<glpiana> zappo_, chiudi eventuali gestori di pacchetti aperti
<zappo_> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> zappo_, e poi ridai il comando
<glpiana> zappo_, quindi?
<nicotano> buon pomeriggio
<glpiana> ola nicotano
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/533851/
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> zappo_, chiudi firefox, poi riaprilo e prova ad andare su youtbe
<glpiana> *youtube
<glpiana> zappo_, dimmi se visualizzi  i video
<zappo_> glpiana, no mi chiede sempre l'upgrade
<glpiana> zappo_, qualcosa non va. nel temrinale:           locate   libflash
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/533853/
<glpiana> zappo_, dpkg -l | grep flash
<glpiana> zappo_, anzi digita:
<glpiana> zappo_, sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/533854/ adesso faccio l'altro
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/533856/
<glpiana> zappo_, oki, chiudi e riapri firefox
<zappo_> glpiana, perfetto funzia grazie molte volte
<glpiana> :)
<filo1234> glpiana: dovresti dire prego molte volte
<glpiana> :)
<carbovale1> qualcuno mi sa dire come funziona qui?
<glpiana> carbovale1, se hai un problema con ubuntu lo esponi e chi sa ti aiuta a risolverlo. se qualcuno ha un problema e tu sai risolverlo lo aiuti (se ne hai voglia) :)
<carbovale1> ok, io ho bisogno di supporto per l'installazione di ubuntu sul mio netbook
<glpiana> !installazione | carbovale1 comincia da questa guida
<ubot-it> carbovale1 comincia da questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<nicotano> carbovale1, ti ho risposto
<glpiana> carbovale1, e prima di installare, provalo
<carbovale1> prima vorrei aggiungere che ho già provato ad installarlo ma arrivato alla fine dell'installazione si riavvia e dopo la schermata del bios mi rimane un schermata nera
<carbovale1> possiedo un acer aspire one
<carbovale1> modello zg5
<carbovale1> esattamente si ciama aspire AOA 110-Ab
<glpiana> carbovale1, da live funziona ma quando lo installi non parte? hai controllato l'md5 della iso che hai scaricato?
<glpiana> !!md5 | carbovale1
<ubot-it> carbovale1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<carbovale1> live intendi da cd???
<nicotano> carbovale1, live puo' andare anxche da chiavetta
<nicotano> vuol dire che gira in ram senza installare
<carbovale1> si da live gira
<glpiana> carbovale1, appunto, controlla la iso con cui hai fatto la chiavetta
<nicotano> carbovale1, quanto spazio libero hai sul disco ?
<glpiana> carbovale1, tu inserisci la chiave e parte senza rpoblemi?
<carbovale1> allora sul disco ho 8gb
<carbovale1> si quando lancio il live gira tranquillamente
<glpiana> carbovale1, non devi dare nessuna opzione in avvio?
<carbovale1> in che senso?
<nicotano> carbovale1, all'installazione che opzione hai scelto,
<carbovale1> tra cosa?
<nicotano> carbovale1, tra usa intero disco o installa nello spazio vuoto, na cosa simile
<carbovale1> intero disco
<carbovale1> tanto avevo su xp e girava troppo piano allora ho fatto così
<nicotano> l'installazione arriva a termine e poi al reboot hai lo schermo nero ?
<carbovale1> esatto
<carbovale1> tra virgolette come faccio a fare il controllo dell'iso con windoes?
<carbovale1> *windows
<K99Brain> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<nicotano> se la iso funziona in live non dovrebbe essere corrotta
<glpiana> nicotano, non è detto
<K99Brain> ci sono le istruzioni per fare il controllo pure su win
<carbovale1> ok grazie
<nicotano> glpiana,  vero, ma ho usato il condizionale :)
<carbovale1> non l'ho fatta tramite chiavetta
<glpiana> ma non è che il problema è dove va a installare grub? la butto lì, non ho mai installato da chiavetta
<glpiana> carbovale1, e come hai installato?
<carbovale1> ho fatto il cd ed ho utilizzato un lettore cd esterno
<glpiana> carbovale1, ah ok. controlla lo stesso
<carbovale1> ok sto facendo
<carbovale1> io copio l'MD5 sum dall'elenco poi faccio compare e mi dice che sono gli stessi
<glpiana> carbovale1, che versione di ubuntu stai provando?
<carbovale1> 10.10
<glpiana> carbovale1, eventualemnte prova la 10.04
<nicotano>  carbovale1 riavvia il pc e pigia shit dovresti avere il menu di grub, scegli  modalità recovery e riconfigura la scheda grafica con sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop gdm
<nicotano> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<carbovale1> dici che potrebbe cambiare se installo sempre la 10.10 da usb
<nicotano> carbovale1, prova
<carbovale1> quando devo premere shift?
<nicotano> carbovale1, appena boota
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<carbovale1> cosa imposto come persistenza
<nicotano> niente se devi usarla per installare su disco
<carbovale1> in che senso su disco?
<carbovale1> sto facendolo mediante chiavetta ora
<nicotano> carbovale1,  stai preparando la usb con unetbootin?
<carbovale1> no con lili usb creator
<carbovale1> perchè?
<nicotano> carbovale1,  niente di solito uso unetbootin
<carbovale1> beh, se non fa differenza uso questo no?
<nicotano> carbovale1, non dovrebbe,
<born_> buongiorno
<born_> prima volta con ubuntu ho un quesito :con gestore aggiornamenti ho l'impressione che aggiorni con pacchetti più vecchi della mia versione che è 10.10 maverick può essere?
<glpiana> born_, da cosa nasce questa tua impressione?
<born_> dalla numerazione che compare nella descrizione del tipo di aggiornamento
<glpiana> born_, vuoi che controlliamo? apri un terminale e digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> !paste | born_
<ubot-it> born_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Reggaeton-Dj> scusate sapete come si fa ad editare il file .emacs per Emacs?
<Reggaeton-Dj> quello con le opzioni
<born_> non ho ben chiaro ?
<Reggaeton-Dj> ?
<glpiana> Reggaeton-Dj, è nella tua home il file?
<glpiana> born_, cosa non hai chiaro? il temrinale? il paste? cosa?
<Reggaeton-Dj> eh glpiana il fatto è che dovrebbe essere lì ma da nautilus non lo vedo
<glpiana> Reggaeton-Dj, premi ctrl+h
<Reggaeton-Dj> glpiana: ho giusto una cartella .emacs.d
<born_> sinceramente tutto . semplicemente chiedevo può l'ggiornamento automatico può far regredire un aggiornamento di sicurezza ad una versione precedente?
<Reggaeton-Dj> glpiana: nulla non lo trovo
<Reggaeton-Dj> nanche tra i nascosti
<Reggaeton-Dj> possibile che non esista ancora?
<glpiana> Reggaeton-Dj, se hai .emacs.d entr alì dentro e guarda se è lì
<glpiana> born_, no, non può
<Reggaeton-Dj> non c'è, c'è solo un'altra cartella chiamata auto-saved-list
<Reggaeton-Dj> anzi auto-save-list
<born_> quindi la scritta :Cambiamenti per le versioni: 1.4.4-6ubuntu2.1 1.4.4-6ubuntu2.2  Versione 1.4.4-6ubuntu2.2: indica che questo aggiornamento è anche per la mia versione ?
<Reggaeton-Dj> glpiana: possibile che non l'abbia ancora?
<Reggaeton-Dj> e che debba crarlo io?
<glpiana> Reggaeton-Dj, non so dirti
<glpiana> boa me sembra normale
<glpiana> dove è andato born? azz
<Reggaeton-Dj> ok glpiana no problema!
<Zaulx^> ciao a tutti
<Zaulx^> ohlà, finalmente collegato
<dring> prova
<OverMe> sssssa sssa
<laidon> buonasera gente
<nicotano> buonasera
<laidon> qualcuno ha problemi di connessione a msn oggi per caso (nel mio caso emesene)?
<croxarens> Salve
<Zaulx^> vorrei installare un Server Mail su Ubuntu 10.4 32bit per test, qualche link da suggerire? grazie
<nicotano> Zaulx^, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Mail; vedere anche !mailsqlserver
<bedo2991> Arrestando ubuntu ricevo un errore (un fail rosso), c'è modo di vedere un log dello shutdown?
<becks_EXPERIENCE> salve aragzzi, come facco a scaricare i temi e a installarli su ubutnu 10.10? ho installato gnome art ma nn me lo fa aprire perchè dice che è impossibilitato ad raggiungere il sito, ma se io sn connesso
<nicotano> becks_EXPERIENCE,  http://art.gnome.org/ vai con firefox e ti scarichi i temi che vuoi
<becks_EXPERIENCE> si ma vado su themes e nn mi esce niente
<laidon> qualcuno che usa msn può confermarmi quest'errore? "Il certificato per omega.contacts.msn.com non può essere validato. La catena di certificati presentata non è valida."
<nicotano> becks_EXPERIENCE,  ci sono 5 link da scegliere icons etc   prova anche  qui  http://gnome-look.org/
<chef90> ciao vi volevo chidere una cosa
<jester-> laidon: amsn si collega
<laidon> jester-, a me né pidgin né emesene si collegano
<jester-> laidon: emesene maverick si, appena controllato
<laidon> a me emesene maverick nada...
<laidon> jester-, può essere un problema di dns?
<jester-> laidon: prova a rinominare la cartella .config/emesene1.0
<laidon> chiudo emesene prima?
<jester-> laidon: se navighi col browser no
<jester-> laidon: certo e poi riapri
<laidon> jester-, ora si è collegato, ma come recupero tutte le impostazioni?
<jester-> leopesto: le rifai intanto che passi un po di tempo
<jester-> leopesto/ laidon  le rifai intanto che passi un po di tempo
<laidon> eppure ieri sera si collegava senza problemi, è saltato qualche file di configurazione dici?
<becks_EXPERIENCE> ma nn sn temi
<jester-> becks_EXPERIENCE: http://gnome-look.org/ i gtk2 e non è detto che tutti funzino
<croxarens> Scusate, per connettere un Access Point ad un Router, devo utilizzare un cavo di tipo crossover(incrociato)?
<jester-> croxarens: usa quello fornito col rutter, comunque se non è un rutter vecchio l'hub sul retro dovrebbe fare lui
<jester-> croxarens: di solito è stight
<jester-> stright*
<jester-> croxarens: il gateway è sempre il rutter nè
<croxarens> jester: Il cavo lo sto facendo io perchè è 20 metri. Ho provato a fare il cavo in modo diretto ma non c'è segnale.. Infatti non capisco se il modo diretto o crossover è importante o meno, dato che i router dovrebbero "automatizzare" la scelta..
<jester-> croxarens: appunto che dovrebbe pensarci l'hub del rutter, piuttosto hai la sequenza giusta dei colori?
<croxarens> jester: non ho rispettato la sequenza che ho trovato su internet, ma i 2 connettori hanno la stessa sequenza.
<croxarens> jester: (li ho connessi in modo diretto appositamente)
<jester-> croxarens: nu devi rispettare la tabella
<jester-> a capocchia non funza
<Zaulx^> nicatano, grazie mille. Sono sulle pagine web, ora inizio a studiare
<Zaulx^> c'è qualche altro link ?
<Zaulx^> nicotano, scusa
<nicotano> Zaulx^, link a cosa
<nicotano> server mail
<Zaulx^> si
<nicotano> google non basta ?
<Zaulx^> siiii.. già fatto.
<nicotano> :)
<Zaulx^> ma sono troppi. cercavo qualcosa dove posso iniziare senza saltare da link a link
<nicotano> Zaulx^,  richiedi se qualcuno ha altri link ti risponde
<croxarens> jester: ma ho rispettato le coppie, che cambia.. Ci sono 4 colori ed i corrispettivi colori con linee bianche..
<e-DIO-t> mmmh comunque dipende: se è un access point che lavora anche su l3 spesso serve il cross jester- .
<e-DIO-t> croxarens: ...ma vorrei farti una domanda: l'hai provato co'n tester?
<Zaulx^> qualcuno ha qualche link da suggerire per installare un SERVER MAIL?
<Zaulx^> sistema 10.4
<jester-> croxarens: manuale dell'AP non lo dice che casso di cavo serve?
<croxarens> e-DIO-t: il cavo attraversa 2 stanze, e mi viene impossibile con il tester..
<e-DIO-t> Zaulx^: http://www.zimbra.com/docs/ne/latest/single_server_install/  ad esempio
<e-DIO-t> ma di server mail ce n'è 'na caterva.
<nicotano> Zaulx^, scarica linux facile di daniele medri http://linuxfacile.medri.org/download/linuxfacile_5.0-1.pdf   qui c'è (al 99%)
<e-DIO-t> croxarens: ...eh mica è un problema mio :D solitamente i tester per i cavi di rete sono in due parti
<croxarens> jester: no, non dice nulla riferito alla tipologia di cavo..
<jester-> Zaulx^: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Mail?highlight=%28mail%29
<e-DIO-t> croxarens: in caso potevi testarlo prima di passarlo nelle canaline pure te eh :D
<e-DIO-t> cmq croxarens: ma blinkano i led oppure restano "muti"? tanto per iniziare!
<croxarens> e-DIO-t: il cavo non l'ho passato io, è stato fatto da un'elettricista.. io mi sto occupando solo dei connettori
<jester-> croxarens: pinghi l'ip dell'AP?
<croxarens> e-DIO-t: i led si accendono
<Zaulx^> grazie
<nicotano> :)
<croxarens> jester: no, non riesce a prendere un IP
<e-DIO-t> croxarens: se glielo dai statico?
<jester-> croxarens: in che senso
<e-DIO-t> croxarens: che pure a noi qua ogni tanto un linksys decide che il dhcp non gli piace!
<jester-> croxarens: visto che sta pure in lan se collegato al rutter pingagli l'ip
<jester-> croxarens: entra
<e-DIO-t> e aggiungerei: ma non è che è uno di quelli che vendono gia' con l'ip statico configurato per dargli la prima conf?
<jester-> e-DIO-t: l'ap non mi pre che assegni ip e palle varie, è sempre il rutter
<croxarens> e-DIO-t, jester: La rete non è quella che sto utilizzando adesso. Fatti i connettori, li ho collegati uno al router e uno al pc, ed il pc non riesce a stabilire una connessione via cavo
<e-DIO-t> jester-: eh n'AP puro c'hai ragione te jester-. Ma mo co' tutti sti' apparecchi "mischione" tra l2-l4 ;)
<croxarens> e-DIO-t, jester: Però i led della porta del router lampeggiano..
<jester-> croxarens: cavo fra ap e rutter, poi devi essere collegato pure te la rutter
<jester-> devi essere in lan per entrare nel coso via cavo
<Zaulx^> uhmm.. quanto materiale. Vi farò sapere
<croxarens> jester: L'ap è già configurato per usare l'DCHP del router, ma prima di connettere il l'ap, ho provato con il portatile a connettermi via cavo, e non mi funziona..
<jester-> croxarens: centra nulla l'ap collegato al pc
<jester-> croxarens: ci entri dal router e accertati che abbiano la stessa classe di ip, per es 1192.168.1.1 il rutter 192.168.1.245 l'ap
<croxarens> jester: Questo non è un problema, perchè l'AP non ha un IP fisso, ma lo richiede; l'ho provato in un'altra linea e funziona tranquillamente. A me interessa testare il cavo che parte dal router e deve essere collegato all'AP, ma lo vorrei testare prima di connetterlo all'AP
<jester-> croxarens: ap deovrebbe avere un ip fisso altrimenti come ci entri
<zani> ho un problema con il boot
<jester-> croxarens: leggi bene il man
<jester-> croxarens: la logica è
<jester-> croxarens: cavo fra rutter e ap, cavo fra rutter e un pc
<jester-> dal pc collegato al rutter entri nell'ap usando il browser e l'ip suo
<zani> ho bisogno di un aiuto urgente.. ieri ho riavviato normalmente e invece di avviarsi ubuntu normalmente è partita un'interfaccia tipo terminal
<jester-> configuri gateway (il router) il tipo di protezione
<jester-> croxarens: salvi la conf e poi fai da wifi
<jester-> croxarens: ap marca?
<jester-> croxarens: deve essere appunto configurato come ap
<croxarens> jester:netgear WN604
<zani> scusate c'è qualcuno a cui mi possa rivolgere se qua siete impegnati?
<jester-> croxarens: ce l'ha di sicuro il suo ip
<jester-> controlla sul man
<jester-> zani: hai installato qualcosa prima?
<jester-> zani: tipo driver ati per es?
<zani> si ci provo da un paio di settimane ma cominciavo a rinunciarci
<jester-> zani: se  hai pacioccato con ati quello è
<zani> però sono sempre riuscito a ripristinare i driver standard e a disinstallare fglrx
<zani> o qualcosa del genere, sono proprio nuovo del sistema
<croxarens> jester: sì, il suo ip ce l'ha, e ci sono entrato, l'ho configurato per la linea in cui deve andare; la configurazione dell'AP non è un problema.
<zani> adesso sono riuscito ad avviare per miracolo il sistema dal LiveCD. Quando parte mi dice qualcosa tipo "sky2 (...) PCI hardware error tty2" non lo so di preciso
<DAMN3dg1rl> hola :D
<FattyJoe> buonasera a tutti, ho bisogno di aiuto, c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<jester-> croxarens: se entri il cavo funza
<jester-> croxarens: hai messo wpa2 pass e gateway ip del router?
<jester-> !chiedi | FattyJoe
<ubot-it> FattyJoe: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<croxarens> jester: sì, è tutto protetto, ma funziona tranquillamente, sia tramite wi-fi che da lan. Il mio problema è solamente inerente al cavo, alla configurazione del cavo, se diretta o crossover.. Oppure se sto sbagliando altro, ma l'ap ed il router funzionano tranquillamente
<jester-> croxarens: se funzano il problema qual'è allora
<FattyJoe> ho problemi nel configurare il controller dell'xbox360... ho installato il pacchetto joystick e provato a calibrare ma rileva 7 assi e comunque mi va ad interferire con i movimenti del mouse
<jester-> FattyJoe: hai messo ubuntu nel cazzillo?
<croxarens> jester: che il cavo non mi funziona e quindi non riesco a collegare l'ap al router tramite il cavo che è stato passato
<jester-> croxarens: non capisco, nell'ap come ci entri
<polis> weeeeeeeeeeeeee
<polis> sera
<FattyJoe> no sul pc, ho il controller usb
<jester-> FattyJoe: boh prova a chiedere un chat
<jester-> !chat | FattyJoe
<ubot-it> FattyJoe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<polis> non mi fa rimettere opengl  mi resta in xrender
<zani> allora non c'è nessuno che mi possa dare una mano?
<jester-> zani: se non dici che hai combinato con gli ati
<zani> ho provato ad installare i driver proprietari
<croxarens> jester: Ho collegato l'AP al router di casa mia e ci sono entrato dalla mia connessione
<zani> perchè con quelli free non mi andava neanche minecraft
<jester-> zani: quellio sono che hanno sminchiato e mi sa che ha sminchiato pure xorg
<jester-> zani: prova a rinominare /etc/X11/xrg.conf
<zani> mmm... chissà perchè non mi suona molto bene
<polis> non mi fa rimettere opengl  mi resta in xrender jester- sai perche
<jester-> xorg.conf
<zani> però mi dice "PCI hardware error ..." non è che mi si è cimito qualcosa?
<jester-> zani: modalità ripristino e dai /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<jester-> zani: poi reinstalli libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx e libglu1-mesa
<jester-> zani: e rinomini xorg.conf
<zani> cosa significa modalità ripristino? intendi la safe mode? perchè se premo esc non mi serve a niente parte subito l'interfaccia tipo terminale
<jester-> zani: yess recovery mode
<jester-> zani: al menu vai in shell di root
<jester-> e dai quel comando
<jester-> zani: e poi rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> cosi lo cancelli e provi a riavviare
<simo__78> mi sapete dire dove posso trovare qualcosa per installare una stampante di rete con ubuntu 10.10?
<jester-> zani: prima /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<zani> da root giusto?
<jester-> simo__78: la stampante stampa?
<jester-> zani: shell di root hai #
<simo__78> ho appena installato ubuntu e la stampante non è ancora  impostata
<jester-> simo__78: la stampante sta in linux?
<simo__78> è collegata al router
<jester-> simo__78: è un server stampa?
<simo__78> si
<andrea> list
<andrea> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<jester-> simo__78: dovrebbe avere un ip, amministrazione/stampa  vedo un'etichetta server
<simo__78> si esattamente ha un indirizzo IP
<jester-> simo__78: in aggiungi stampante di rete
<jester-> trova stmpante di rete
<zani> jester: io avevo fatto un backup con "back in time" che ho salvato su un hard disk esterno, non c'è modo di usare quello se non funziona il tuo metodo?
<simo__78> non la trova, neanche inserendo l'indirizzo IP dal browser
<[1]ichi> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<simo__78> niente deve essere un'altro problema. ora mi ci metto. Grazie mille
<FattyJoe> jester, in chat non c'è nessuno che può aiutarmi, non so più dove sbattere la testa
<laidon> c'è un modo per forzare il sistema a fare un aggiornamento dei dns in resolv.conf che non sia riavviare il pc?
<ottavi0> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<FattyJoe> ho bisogno di aiuto con il joystick xbox360, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
 * alessiofachechi se ne torna a casa!! :>
<FattyJoe> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi a far funzionare il gamepad xbox360?
<roxdragon> seraa
<stefano_> ciao
<luca> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<roxdragon> lol
<Scall> Salve, vorrei fare una domanda. C'è qualcuno che può rispondermi?
<homer-80> perchè quando apro una finestra non visuaizzo le icone giù?
<Scall> quali icone giù, scusa? non sono un esperto ma se posso aiutarti, volentieri...
<roxdragon> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<homer-80> Scall: non vedo le icone
<homer-80> sai quando apri un programma ti crea l'icona in basso?
<roxdragon> homer-80,  click tasto destro in basso
<homer-80> poi se apro un altro programma si sovrappone all'altro
<homer-80> roxdragon: si
<roxdragon> aggiungi al pannello homer-80
<roxdragon> elenco finestre
<homer-80> roxdragon: come widget=
<roxdragon> iin che senso
<roxdragon> basta che fai elenco finestre e poi aggiungi e ti appaiono le finestre in basso
<homer-80> c'è aggiungi pannello
<roxdragon> nono
<roxdragon> clicchi sul pannello con il tasto destro
<roxdragon> e poi fai elenco finestre
<homer-80> non c'è!
<roxdragon> homer-80,  ma devi cliccare nel pannello in basso con il tasto destro
<roxdragon> ci sei fin qui?
<homer-80> roxdragon: si
<homer-80> poi ci sono 3 voci
<roxdragon> ok poi fai aggiungi al pannello
<homer-80> no c'è opzioni pannello
<Scall> homer-80, praticamente tu non vedi le finestre/programmi o qualsiasi altra cosa che apri, nella barra in basso?
<roxdragon> la voce è "aggiungi al pannello"
<homer-80> Scall:  si
<homer-80> no io ho kde forse è diverso
<homer-80> cmq
<homer-80> devo aggiungere un widget?
<roxdragon> prova
<homer-80> come?
<Scall> aspetta un attimo che guardo una cosa...
<homer-80> roxdragon: come provo?
<roxdragon> io non uso KDE spe che vedo
<roxdragon> se fai widget che accade?
<luca> scusate se leggo anche io ma sono nuovo di ubuntu
<homer-80> c'è un elenco dei widget
<roxdragon> homer-80,  ok vedi se c'è un "elenco finestre"
<homer-80> roxdragon: già visto non c'è
<Scall> homer-80, in Ubuntu io faccio: tasto destro nella barra in basso -> "Aggiungi al pannello..." e poi "Elenco Finestre". Su KDE non so se è diverso, mi spiace.
<roxdragon> homer-80,
<roxdragon> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<roxdragon> posta uno screen del desktop  non con i widget
<homer-80> roxdragon: senza ico giù imiego un anno
<roxdragon> che widget ci sono?
<homer-80> tanti
<luca> il comando !image a cosa serve
<roxdragon> !image | luca  >>>
<ubot-it> luca  >>>: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<roxdragon> per postare uno screen
<luca> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<roxdragon> !chat | luca
<ubot-it> luca: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<homer-80> roxdragon: risolto era un widget
<homer-80> grazie 1000
<roxdragon> ;)
<dominik_> ciao roxdragon , sera a tutti
<roxdragon> ciao dominik_
<dominik_> sono reyarth, solo che sono da lavoro :D ho provato l'ftp di ieri sera da fuori e funziona bene:D ti ricordi?
<roxdragon> sisi
<roxdragon> bene
<roxdragon> ;)
<Scall> Scusate, quando attivo l'opzione "Mettere il computer in pausa se inattivo per: tot di tempo" se sto ascoltando della musica con Banshee Media Player dopo quel tot di tempo che non muovo il mouse mi si mette in pausa il pc impedendomi di continuare ad ascoltare la musica. Non c'è modo di evitare ciò?
<dominik_> roxdragon, ma una domanda
<dominik_> ho un hdd esterno
<roxdragon> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dominik_> lo collego a ubuntu e tranquillamente lo monta
<dominik_> ora, invece che farlo montare su /media/SAMSUNG (che lo fa da solo)
<roxdragon> che io sappia la musica continua anche se il pc è in pausa Scall
<dominik_> io voglio che si monti su /home/reyarth/SAMSUNG
<dominik_> è una cosa possibile?
<dominik_> il tutto senza usare link simbolici
<Scall> @roxdragon: tu hai fatto delle prove e non si mette in pausa?
<ubottu-it> Scall: Error: "roxdragon:" is not a valid command.
<roxdragon> dominik_,  che io sappia vengono montati solo in media
<roxdragon> e poi è inutile...
<roxdragon> lo puoi fare si anche sulla home
<roxdragon> Scall,  si testato
<dominik_> ti spiego, se metto un link simbolico nella home, da ftp non mi ci porta, per questo vorrei montarlo in home
<roxdragon> LOL! dominik_  meglio parlarne in chat
<Scall> roxdragon: ok, farò delle altre prove. Quindi quando c'è un'applicazione che lavora ubuntu non si mette in pausa?
<roxdragon> esatto
<Scall> oki
<Scall> ma come mai ClamTk mi dice che il Motore antivirus non è aggiornato, nonostante io abbia fatto "sudo freshclam" da terminale? :S
<roxdragon> hai un antivirus? su ubuntu?
<Scall> sisi, so che non serve. utilizzo clamAV per fare la scansione di file per evitare di passare file infetti a pc windows...
<roxdragon> ah ok ora ci siamo!!
<Scall> ma non sai rispondere alla mia domanda? :-(
<roxdragon> non ho mai utilizzato un AV perchè non ho windows.. ma che errore ti da?
<Scall> no, nessuno errore. mi dice che il motore antivirus è obsoleto. anche se io ho aggiornato clamav da terminale.
<Scall> vabbè comunque grazie lo stesso ;-)
<kfbn> hai aggiornato database nn versione clamav
<fabio333> Scall, passa pure files infetti
<glpiana> ola
<Scall> kfbn: oh vero, hai ragione. Come aggiorno clamav da terminale?
<kfbn> dovrebbe andare bene lo stesso basta aggiornare database.Altrimenti bisogna scaricare nuova versione.Credo bisogni andare sito clamav
<glpiana> !clamav | Scall
<ubot-it> Scall: clamav is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav
<kfbn> controlla tua versione e versione dal sito
<Scall> kfbn: ok, grazie. ma è da un po' di tempo che mi pongo una domanda: le versioni dei programmi presenti nel Software Center vengono aggiornate solo quando esce una nuova versione di Ubuntu, o prima, non appena possibile?
<glpiana> Scall, difficle che vengano rilasciati pacchetti con cambio di versione. i solito gli aggiornamenti riguardano migliorie o copertura di bug
<kfbn> le versione rimangono le stesse tranne per es. flash o firefox che vengono aggiornate,nn velocemente :)
<Scall> bene, chiarissimo.
<Scall> Il programma di masterizzazione Brasero riesce a masterizzare un cd audio senza il così detto "pre-gap" (i due secondi di pausa tra le traccie)?
<Scall> Spero che non vi arrabbiate se faccio troppe domande :-D
<kfbn> Scall:giusto per chiarire quando avanzi versione programmi nuovi
<sergio_> buonasera a tutti!
<sergS> buonasera a tutti!
<Scall> buonasera
<sergS> ho un piccolo problemino con nm-applet: non parte all'avvio
<Scall> Il programma di masterizzazione Brasero riesce a masterizzare un cd audio senza il così detto "pre-gap" (i due secondi di pausa tra le traccie)? Nessuno sa rispondermi?
<fabio333> sergS, non si vede l'icona nell'area di notifica?
<sergS> nono,non parte proprio..eppure in "applicazioni all'avvio" risulta la voce "gestore di rete"
<fabio333> avevo lo stesso problema
<fabio333> bisogna commentare delle righe in "/etc/network/interfaces"
<sergS> lo apro..
<sergS> ci son solo due righe..xD
<fabio333> la riga con iface eth0 inet dhcp?
<sergS> no da me c'è "auto lo" e poi "iface lo inet loopback"
<fabio333> allora niente
<sergS> il bello è che fino a ieri funzionava..
<malcholm> salve, dove posso trovare il prototipo di uno script per avviare qualsiasi programma minimizzato nella tray? (e.s. empathy, skype, evolution...)
<Scall> @malcholm: "AllTray" penso che faccia al caso tuo. Lo trovi nel Software Center. Basta che lo apri e ti appare un mirino con il quale selezioni la finestra che vuoi tenere nella tray.
<ubottu-it> Scall: Error: "malcholm:" is not a valid command.
<malcholm> Scall, già provato ma non va proprio benissimo perchè apre un'altra icona quando io ho già quella presente nelle applet della barra del menù
<malcholm> Scall, preferivo qualcosa di meno invasivo e che si integrasse bene all'avvio in modo da accedere automaticamente ai servizi online che uso senza dover ogni volta aprirli e minimizzarli...
<Scall> per evolution c'è già l'icona della busta, no?
<Scall> (messaggio riferito a malcholm)
<malcholm> Scall, esatto, quella busta agisce da icona di avvio e notifica sia di evolution che di empathy...però non è possibile un avvio automatico direttamente in tray :(
<malcholm> Scall, se uso alltray, apre un'altra icona che non si integra con il tema e risulta anche ridondante. So che tutto si potrebbe fare con uno script ma non essendo in grado mi sono rivolto a voi.
<grammo> come posso fare per eliminare una delle due partizioni che ho nel computer?
<ceon1> sera
<sergS> grammo,tramite gparted o un altro programma simile =)
<grammo> gparted
<Scall> malcholm: in effetti quando aggiungi un'icona con AllTray si vede quel contorno bianco attorno che sembra bruttino. Comunque per lo script non so darti una mano, non sono un esperto, mi spiace :-(
<malcholm> Scall grazie lo stesso :) Forse è meglio che apra un topic nel forum
<malcholm> Grazie a tutti, a presto
<roxdragon> sera
<Scall> già mi sa che è meglio anche a me ;-)
<Scall> ciao
<kfbn> Scall: dai una letta qui vedi se trovi qualcosa  leggi tutto  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=289474.0
<Scall> kfbn: oh, grazie. Ora guardo ;-)
<DAMN3dg1rl> salve morati :D
<DAMN3dg1rl> *mortali
<sergS> vabbe..grazie lo stesso!
<sergS> buona serata!
<Scall> kfbn: dunque, nel link che hai incollato dicono che col programma K3b (che è scritto per KDE) si possono togliere i 2 secondi di pausa tra le traccie. Per quanto riguarda Brasero non dicono nulla. Vabbè almeno adesso so che c'è un'alternativa per fare quello che mi interessa :-) anche se avrei preferito Brasero che come interfaccia è molto pulita e mi garba di più...
<kfbn> gusti :) cmq ne cita altri di programmi personalmente nn ho mai eseguito masterizz.  con pre-gap .
<giovanni> #pidgin
<kfbn> o senza, lascio cosi come sono impostazioni.*
<reyarth> ragazzi, dove sbaglio con questo comando? sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/reyarth/samsung
<reyarth> mount: il mount point /home/reyarth/samsung non esiste
<Scall> kfbn: comunque effettivamente mi sono confuso, volevo dire post-gap, è questo che mi interessa. Cioè, quando ascolto il cd audio: finisce la canzone uno, e ci sono 2 secondi di pausa prima che cominci la traccia numero due. Cosa che personalmente mi da un po' fastidio :-P Vabbè userò K3b, a quanto pare non c'è alternativa!
<kfbn> prova a fare una ricerca con google di piu' nn saprei :)
<Scall> ok ok, comunque già mi sei stato d'aiuto. ciao e grazie.
<kfbn> ciao
<Innerina> E' da oggi che Pidgin mi dà un errore di connessione a msn...
<Innerina> Impossibile validare il certificato
<Innerina> Il certificato per omega.contacts.msn.com non può essere validato. La catena di certificati presentata non è valida.
<Innerina> che posso fare?
<reyarth> allora, se do questo comando funziona, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/reyarth/Samsung, mentre se do questo comando sudo mount /dev/sdb1/miacartella /home/reyarth/Samsung non funziona, help me???
<reyarth> allora, se do questo comando funziona, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/reyarth/Samsung, mentre se do questo comando sudo mount /dev/sdb1/miacartella /home/reyarth/Samsung non funziona, help me???
<HoldenC> il comando è: mount [dispositivo] [cartella]
<c-ruz> ciao a tutti
<c-ruz> per errore ho dato dal terminale fsck adesso al riavvio mi dice: error: unknown filesystem grub rescue> cosa devo fare?
<Aizram> c-ruz, :) però io quel comando non l'ho mai imparato!!!!
<c-ruz> Aizram, neanche io.....ora però come risolvo?
<Aizram> ma lol se l'hai scritto vuol dire che l'hai imparato bene
<badkidz> ciao
<badkidz> :)
<c-ruz> mi sn confuso con fdisk
<badkidz> ma il sito di ubuntu è offline?
<c-ruz> no
<badkidz> :|
<badkidz> non riesco a entrarci..
<badkidz> proprio stasera che dovevo formattare il pc di un mio amico
<reyarth> come si vede UUID degli harddisk?
<badkidz> e avevo bisogno di scaricare ubuntu :-S
<badkidz> non c'è un altro modo per scaricare ubuntu ?
<HoldenC> reyarth: sudo blkid
<reyarth> :D HoldenC thanks, provo subito :D
<HoldenC> reyarth: http://na.mirror.garr.it/releases/
<badkidz> cioe?
<reyarth> non fa niente da terminale... mi serve sapere l'UUID dell'hard disk esterno
<HoldenC> oops scusa era per badkidz, puoi scaricare ubuntu da  qui http://na.mirror.garr.it/releases/
<badkidz> grazie HoldenC
<HoldenC> badkidz: prego
<badkidz> già che ci sono vi chiedo un altro consiglio
<reyarth> hihihi
<badkidz> questo mio amico ha un acer di almeno 6 anni..
<badkidz> ha 15 gb di hd.. la ram non so
<badkidz> mi consigliate xubuntu o anche ubuntu va bene?
<reyarth> HoldenC, ma perche non posso dare sudo mount /dev/sdb1/myfolder1 /home/reyarth/myfolder2  ??
<HoldenC> se hai almeno 256mb di ram potresti provare con ubuntu badkidz
<badkidz> sai come posso scoprire quanta ram ha? però ora ha su xp..
<HoldenC> reyarth: perchè puoi montare un filesystem, e /dev/sdb1/myfolder1 non è ne un block device, ne una cartella dentro il fs. leggi "man mount"
<HoldenC> badkidz: no mi dispiace, non uso windows
<badkidz> figurati
<badkidz> grazie comunque! :)
<c-ruz> per errore ho dato dal terminale fsck adesso al riavvio mi dice: error: unknown filesystem grub rescue> cosa devo fare?
<HoldenC> badkidz: chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat , magari lo sanno
<reyarth> e che mi consigli per fare quello che voglio? HoldenC
<HoldenC> reyarth: non ho capito che vuoi fare...
<badkidz> okk
<badkidz> però sul sito che mi avete dato..
<badkidz> non so come scaricare..
<HoldenC> badkidz: cosa ti serve? è semplice, basta usare firefox
<badkidz> si sto usando firefox
<badkidz> ma vedo tutto scompattato
<badkidz> solo ci sono molte
<badkidz> iso della 10.10
<badkidz> non so quale devo scaricare
<badkidz> °_°
<HoldenC> badkidz: quale release vuoi? lucid o karmic?
<HoldenC> scusa, volevo dire maverick
<badkidz> maverick
<reyarth> ti spiego HoldenC, devo fare in modo che il mio HDD esterno sia accessibile da dentro la home mia.. tu dirai... be, un link simbolico no? e l'ho fatto, e da dentro il sistema funziona... ma quando mi collego via ftp, dentro la home funziona tutto tranne il link simbolico.  poi ho provato a fare sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/reyarth/SamsungHDD e da ftp funziona benissimo... solo che non voglio mettere tutto l'HDD estern
<reyarth> o su ftp, ma solo una cartella... non so se mi spiego
<HoldenC> badkidz: scarica questa, è maveric i386, http://na.mirror.garr.it/releases/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<badkidz> ok!
<HoldenC> reyarth: come te la cavi con l'inglese?
<badkidz> grazie ancora HoldenC
<reyarth> de merd!!!!
<badkidz> ora non resta che aspettare :D che si scarica e masterizzare! :P
<HoldenC> reyarth: ok, un attimo allora
<reyarth> pero se mi dice che è possibile farlo e mi dai un link, mi accontento a tradurlo per capirlo!
<HoldenC> reyarth: il tuo hd esterno viene visto come /dev/sdb1?
<reyarth> dev/sb1, si perche ha solo una partizione... di fabbrica cosi e non l'ho toccato
<HoldenC> reyarth: che file system usa?
<reyarth> e quando lo attacco al pc mi va in /media/SAMSUNG
<reyarth> fat o fat 32
<reyarth> controllo?
<HoldenC> reyarth: no, sarà fat32
<HoldenC> reyarth: prova a fare così:
<HoldenC> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<HoldenC> cd $HOME
<HoldenC> mkdir hdesterno
<HoldenC> sudo mount -v -t vfat /dev/sdb1 hdesterno
<roxdragon> sera
<HoldenC> e dimmi cosa dice l'ultimo comando reyarth
<c-ruz> sto qua....
<reyarth> HoldenC, mi monta la root dell'HDD esterno nella cartella hdesterno, cartella che hai creato nella mia home
<reyarth> HoldenC, ma equivale alla stessa cosa che ho dato io, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/reyarth/Samsung  (al posto di Samsung metti hdesterno)
<HoldenC> reyarth: ah, aspetta, forse ho capito ora, tu vuoi che solo una cartella di quell'hd sia "montata"
<reyarth> esatto :SD
<reyarth> :D
<HoldenC> reyarth: ok...allora un attimo
<reyarth> se ci riusciamo ti regalo una cartella con un po di spazio ftp :D
<HoldenC> sudo mount --bind $HOME/hdesterno/cartella_da_montare nuova_cartella
<HoldenC> reyarth: ma sarebbe più sicuro fare 2 partizioni
<reyarth> e lo so, il fatto è che ho un bordello di dato (400Gb su 1T) messi tra win e linux... se riduco con gparted, eventuali deframmentazioni le sistema lui?
<HoldenC> reyarth: no no, allora non toccare nulla, puoi fare anche un'altra cosa più avanzata
<reyarth> ps... supponiamo che faccio due partizioni, c'è un modo per farlo montare in automatico all'accensione del pc? roxdragon  mi ha suggerito fstab, dove metterei per esempio
<HoldenC> reyarth: crei un file grande quanto quanto vuoi e crei il fs li dentro e poi lo monti
<HoldenC> reyarth: si, fstab o un piccolo script
<reyarth> /dev/sdb1               /home/reyarth/SamsungHDD      default        0        2    cosi andrebbe bene?
<HoldenC> no
<reyarth> crei un file grande quanto quanto vuoi e crei il fs li dentro e poi lo monti     mi incuriosisceeeeee :D come funziona questa strana cosa?:D
<HoldenC> /dev/sdb1     /home/reyarth/SamsungHDD     vfat     default        0        2
<roxdragon> reyarth, che fs è?
<HoldenC> reyarth: se vuoi ti spiego
<giovanni> pidgin
<giovanni> #pidgin
<reyarth> FSTAB, file system Table :D roxdragon  :D:D
<reyarth> si si spiegami, avere una pulce in testa puo fare risolvere problemi in futuro :D
<HoldenC> reyarth: dd if=/dev/zero of=discovirtuale bs=1M count=1024
<HoldenC> reyarth: mkfs -t ext3 discovirtuale
<HoldenC> reyarth: sudo mkdir /mnt/abc
<HoldenC> reyarth: sudo mount -o loop discovirtuale /mnt/abc
<roxdragon> mi sa che non sta capendo nulla cosi xD
<reyarth> me lo appunto in un file e lo provo in macchina virtuale... ma equivale (sotto win) a fare diventare una cartella come un HDD?? scusa la superficialità dell'esposizione :D
<HoldenC> reyarth: praticamente crei un file vuoto da 1Gb, lo formatti ext3, e poi lo monti nella cartella. il tuo file _diventa_ un hd virtuale, tutti i file stanno dentro quel file
<reyarth> dove il size del file è count=size in Megabyte???
<HoldenC> reyarth: esatto, perchè ho usato blocchi da 1Mb (quel bs=1M)
<zappo_> buonasera dove trovo l'indirizzo per la chat ?   chat-ubuntu-it ?
<HoldenC> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<reyarth> capito :D HoldenC, faro comunque un po di prove su macchina virtuale per capire meglio ;D e seguiro il tuo consiglio di partizionare HDD esterno in due e mi metto ftp solo sda1 per esempio!
<HoldenC> reyarth: ma quanto spazio ti serve?
<reyarth> solo final question... posso ridurre da 1Tera a 500 Gb l'hdd se è in fat 32 con gparted senza perdere eventuali file frammentati da win?? o prima do un defrag da win e poi riduco la partizione??
<reyarth> 500 GB li volevo mettere in ftp :D
<reyarth> per adesso come dire... studio per imparare, e al contempo mi voglio godere i miei file pure se non sono a casa :D
<HoldenC> reyarth: in linea di massima ridurre partizioni con file dentro è rischioso, se ci tieni ai tuoi dati non farlo. o comunque fai prima un backup completo
<HoldenC> reyarth: inoltre fat32 è molto inefficiente, non lo usare per partizioni così grandi
<reyarth> ahahah mi servirebbe un altro hdd ext per farne il backup :D hihhiihih
<HoldenC> reyarth: oggi costano poco
<reyarth> ma di fabbrica era gia cosi:D io ho attaccato e travasato per urgenza, ed è finita cosi:D
<HoldenC> reyarth: interni costano ancora meno
<reyarth> me ne sono acccorto quando volevo fare il backup del dvd di bravehart... il file system non supporta file cosi grandi.. hihihi ops è fat :D
<reyarth> HoldenC, lo so, ma l'ext me l'hanno regalato, a caval donato.... :D
<HoldenC> reyarth: allora fai due partizioni, una fat32 per i file windows, e una ext3 o ext4 per linux
<reyarth> gia:D ottima idea HoldenC :D  ubuntu-it è meglio della vodafone (tutto intorno a te!!!) è uno spasso stare qui a parlare di passioni comuni (anche se spesso con livelli diversi... geek e nubbi :D)
<HoldenC> lol
<HoldenC> reyarth: ok, videoconferenza, a dopo :)
<reyarth> :)
<reyarth> oki:D
<reyarth> grazie du tutto e grazie a tutti:D
<tazmania149> salve, ho la 10.4 installata da wubi. Uso da poco ubuntu ma è una meraviglia. Ho questo problema..mi dice che c'è poco spazio su disco quando il disco fisso è di 80 giga più o meno. se accedo con xp non c'è nessun problema, quindi secondo me, si è creata una partizione per ubuntu piccola rispetto a quella per xp. qui sta il mio problema: è possibile moificare tali partizioni in modo tale da redndere quella per ubuntu piÃ
<roxdragon> tazmania149,  sudo gparted
<roxdragon> !image | tazmania149
<ubot-it> tazmania149: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<roxdragon> posta le partizioni
<roxdragon> e posta anche sudo fdisk -l
<tazmania149> rox dragon: con sudo gparted mi dice commend not found
<tazmania149> rox dragon: questo è il risultato di sudo fdisk -l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/534030/
<luca> ma il comando da terminale non è gksudo gparted
<roxdragon> lo stesso
<roxdragon> tazmania149, sudo apt-get install gparted
<luca> perchè con la versione 9.10 la scheda wifi non è stabile mentre con la 9.04 si?
<roxdragon> tazmania149,  postami una shcermata di gparted
<roxdragon> luca hai installato i linux-backports-modules?
<tazmania149> roxdragon: http://imagebin.org/123850
<luca> penso proprio di no, quindi faccio l'aggiornamento e poi istallo il pacchetto oppure faccio il contrario?
<roxdragon> aggiorna prima e poi installi i pacchetti
<roxdragon> il
<roxdragon> tazmania149,  punto di mount /host
<roxdragon> ma hai installato con wubi?
<tazmania149> roxdragon: si. scusami ma non so cosa significa punto di mount/host
<luca> ok se non mi sentite più è perché sto litigando con l'aggiornamento.
<luca> a scusate
<luca> ma dopo l'aggiornameto i pacchetti obsoleti li caccio via o li tengo?
<roxdragon> che hai dato poco spazio a quanto pare
<roxdragon> luca,  avanzamento di versione?
<luca> 9.10 direi per il momento poi vediamo se arrivo tranquillamente a 10.10
<roxdragon> mi sembra un impresa difficilke
<roxdragon> le
<roxdragon> prova
<luca> il bello di ubuntu e che posso aggiornare e ciattare con winozzo sarebbe stato come bestemiare
<luca> ci vediamo dall'altra parte
<luca> ciao
<roxdragon> ahahah
<roxdragon> ok
<ZaulX_I> ciao a tutti
<ZaulX_I> ho un errore in smtpd_tls_key_file=/etc/ssl/private/server.key
<ZaulX_I> con dovecot
<ZaulX_I> come studio da http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ServerMail
<roxdragon> hi
<ivnnvi> saluti a tutti
<ivnnvi> arei bisogno di una delucidazione riguardante la teoria di accesso del client su server
<ivnnvi> cioè se ho un server ed un client deve connettersi al server per entrare in internet il client cosa si configura nel interface
<roxdragon> dipende ivnnvi
<roxdragon> su che tipo di server deve accedere
<roxdragon> con che servizio
<ivnnvi> ubuntu e http
<roxdragon> il server web allora?
<roxdragon> basta che apri la 80
<roxdragon> e installi apache
<ivnnvi> ma io non devo ospitare dei miei siti internet corregimi se sbaglio
<roxdragon> scusa.. che vorresti fare? ^^
<ivnnvi> il padrone=server ospite=client il client vuole collegarsi su internet chiede l'accesso al server e gli dà il consenso e lo fa entrare in internet
<roxdragon> quindi tu vuoi lasciar passare solo determinati ip?
<ivnnvi> + o -
<ivnnvi> comunque si
<ivnnvi> seguiamo un percorso
<roxdragon> dovresti lavorare con iptables mmmmmmmmm
<ivnnvi> collego il router al toppino collego il router al server poi per far aver il controllo al server delle connessioni dei client che si dovrebbe fare?
<roxdragon> ovviamente dovrebbe essere il server a dare la connessione a tutti i client cosi
<roxdragon> mmm
<roxdragon> ok allora dovresti collegare i oc ad-hoc
<roxdragon> pc
<ivnnvi> situazione cablata
<roxdragon> eh? ^^
<vascoblu> Buonasera a tutti
<roxdragon> sera
<vascoblu> chi puo'darmi un aiuto con vsftpd
<roxdragon> !chi
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<roxdragon> ubot-it, ping
<ubot-it> pong
<ubot-it> pong
<FloodBotIt1> ubot-it: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<roxdragon> litigio tra bot XD
<roxdragon> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<vascoblu> come si aggiungono le cartelle da condividere in vsftp?
<roxdragon> mai usato vsftpd
<roxdragon> !vsftpd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'vsftpd'
<roxdragon> !ftp
<roxdragon> !ping
<roxdragon> !ping
<ubot-it> ftp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp
<ubot-it> pong
<vascoblu> !roxdragon grazie!ho già letto ma non spiega come fare :-(
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<roxdragon> vascoblu,  one moment
<vascoblu> ro
<roxdragon> per adesso che cosa ti condivide?
<vascoblu> la home dell'user
<roxdragon> ok e tu che devi condividere di altro?
<luca> e mi sembrava che parlassero solo in inglese
<biscazziere> ciao a tutti, ho questo problema: ho installato ubuntu 10.10. Con grub al boot mi trova la partizione con win7
<biscazziere> ma se scelgo Windows 7 (loader) come voce
<biscazziere> ritorno sempre alla stessa schermata di grub!
<vascoblu> roxdragon, con proftpd ci sono riuscito, ma ad ogni riavvio va in blocco per quello sto cercando di usare vsftp
<luca> che faccio rimuovo i pacchetti obsoleti?
<roxdragon> si
<roxdragon> luca,
<luca> e rimuovo.....
<roxdragon> biscazziere,  sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<roxdragon> posta
<roxdragon> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<roxdragon> vascoblu,  ma devi condividere che tipo di cartella?
<roxdragon>  /media?
<vascoblu> anche
<biscazziere> roxdragon: eccolo qui
<biscazziere> http://paste.ubuntu.com/534059/
<vascoblu> roxdragon: alcune cartelle in /var ed /etc
<biscazziere> da ubuntu 10.10 riesco tranquillamente ad accedere alla partizione con sopra windows, il problema è al boot
<roxdragon> vascoblu,  penso che avrai casini per permessi però spe che mi documento n po
<vascoblu> roxdragon: con proftpd basta usare il comando chmod ed ho condiviso le cartelle che volevo, anche /media. Pero'si blocca
<roxdragon> vascoblu,  dovresti spulciare nel file di config
<roxdragon> altrimenti crei un link simnbolico
<roxdragon> sulla home
<roxdragon> biscazziere, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<roxdragon> postami questo
<fleurtherock> esiste in ubuntu un software per modificare i pdf?
<roxdragon> non ne conosco fleurtherock
<vascoblu> roxdragon: l'avevo pensato, ma non so come si fa...sono nuovo di linux :-)
<biscazziere> roxdragon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/534064/
<fleurtherock> a dire il vero io ne uso uno um pò macchinoso ma piccolo
<fleurtherock> come dimensione, l'unica cosa è che lo devo installare col wine
<fleurtherock> e poi
<fleurtherock> ho un'altro problema
<roxdragon> !link
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'link'
<roxdragon> -.-
<roxdragon> !ln
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ln'
<fleurtherock> ho cercato di installare, sempre col wine, office 2010 mA MI CHIEDE DI INSTALLARE LA SERVICE PACK 3
<fleurtherock> come si può ovviare a questo problema?
<roxdragon> spe
<roxdragon> prova que vascoblu
<roxdragon> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=285702.0
<roxdragon> biscazziere,  sudo fdisk -l
<biscazziere> roxdragon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/534073/
<roxdragon> biscazziere,  potresti postare una scheramta di gparted?
<biscazziere> si, posso farlo direttamente da ubuntu o devo usare un cd di boot?
<biscazziere> me lo sto installando
<roxdragon> nono da qui stesso
<roxdragon> ok
<roxdragon> che partizione ha win? sda1 ? sda2?
<biscazziere> arriva lo screenshot
<vascoblu> roxdragon: mi crea il collegamento in home ma tramite client ftp non apre il collegamento ma tenta di scaricarlo :-(
<roxdragon> dimmi la cartella che devi condividere
<roxdragon> la dir
<biscazziere> roxdragon: http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/1408/screenshotlf.jpg
<vascoblu> roxdragon: /media/MEMORY8GB
<roxdragon> 32 gb è win?
<roxdragon> vascoblu,  ls -lh  /media/MEMORY8GB
<biscazziere> si
<roxdragon> biscazziere,  da quanto tempo ti fa cosi?
<biscazziere> l'altro NTFS, ossia /media/Documenti è un altro hard disk che uso solo x storage
<biscazziere> da sempre
<biscazziere> avevo win7, ho installato ubuntu 10.10
<vascoblu> roxdragon: mi ha dato l'elenco dei file all'interno della dir
<biscazziere> e win7 non è mai + andato da grub
<biscazziere> se scelgo la voce, vengo rimandato alla stessa schermata di grub
<roxdragon> vascoblu,  ls -lh  /media/
<roxdragon> biscazziere,  ok .. postami update-grub
<vascoblu> roxdragon: drwx------ 2 user user 40K 2010-11-19 00:39 MEMORY8GB
<biscazziere> faccio sudo update-grub?
<roxdragon> si biscazziere
<biscazziere> http://paste.ubuntu.com/534076/
<roxdragon> ok spe che ho perso il file che mi hai postato!!
<luca> qual'è la procedura per trasportare da un pc ad un altro pc il pachetto
<roxdragon> vascoblu,  sudo chmod -R 777 /media/ e qui metti l'altra dir che vuoi condividere
<roxdragon> eh luca ?
<luca> si scusa il pacchetto che dovevo scaricare non posso più farlo direttamente
<luca> la scheda funziona ma non mi accede alla rete nascosta del mio ruter
<vascoblu> roxdragon: non condivide :-(
<luca> vede quella del mio vicino ma non quella del mio ruter
<roxdragon> user sei tu? vascoblu ?
<roxdragon> la wifi?
<luca> n
<vascoblu> roxdragon: user è il nome dell'account
<vascoblu> ci sono user e root
<roxdragon> vascoblu,  almeno che se tu debba condividere un harddisk o qualcosa
<roxdragon> montalo sulla tua home
<vascoblu> roxdragon: è una memoru
<vascoblu> roxdragon: è una memory card da 8gb
<vascoblu> come si fa?e per le altre cartelle?
<roxdragon> vascoblu,  ah gia ci sono le altre mmm
<roxdragon> dammi n momento!
<roxdragon> biscazziere,  prova a riavviare e vedi se funge win
<biscazziere> ok!
<biscazziere> grazie gianni
<biscazziere> :) su un forum ho appena visto che uno ha provato a mettere chainloader +2 invece che +1
<biscazziere> non so se valga la pena provare, ora provo senza toccare nulla
<roxdragon> prova cosi intanto e poi rivieni
<vascoblu> roxdragon: non capisco perchè dev'essere così difficile condividere una cartella :-(
<roxdragon> io perche non ho mai usato vsftpd
<roxdragon> però c era n modo
<roxdragon> spe
<vascoblu> quale programma hai usato?per me uno vale l'altro basta che funzioni
<biscazziere> niente da fare
<biscazziere> stesso problema
<luca> si è stabilizzata al secondo riavvio....ottimo
<roxdragon> vascoblu,  io uso ssh
#ubuntu-it 2010-11-19
<luca> il pacchetto linux-backports-modules ha un altro nome
<roxdragon> biscazziere, ok un momemnto
<roxdragon> momento
<luca> e chi si muove...sono seduto comodo
<roxdragon> ma su che versione luca
<luca> 9.10
<vascoblu> roxdragon: l'ho appena letto e provato ma non va :-(
<vascoblu> con ssh come do la possibilità all'user di scrittura?
<roxdragon> basta che crei l utente
<roxdragon> e dai un chown sulla dir
<roxdragon> biscazziere,  proviamo n altra.. dovresti connetterti da live
<biscazziere> col cd live intendi?
<luca> perche io ne vedo 7 e nessuno è istallato
<roxdragon> spe biscazziere
<roxdragon> Carlin0,
<roxdragon> un momento luca
<roxdragon> ora passo a te
<luca> scusa...
<roxdragon> tranqui ;)
<roxdragon> luca,  hai detto che la connessione e instabile?
<luca> già prima non c'era e adesso che ho riavviato per la seconda volta c'è
<luca> come due giorni fa
<roxdragon> cosa c'è???
<luca> segnale
<luca> e la mia rete nascosta
<roxdragon> ma se  invece non la metteresti nascosta e vedi se la rileva?
<luca> adesso la rileva ed è ancora nascosta
<luca> non ho fatto nulla apparte spegnare e riaccendere
<luca> ora il segnale inizia a diventare instabile
<luca> per quei pacchetti  che mi dicevi quale devo istallare?
<luca> quello che ha la descrizione wireless
<roxdragon> linux-backports-module
<roxdragon> !info linux-backports-module
<ubot-it> Package linux-backports-module does not exist in lucid
<roxdragon> !info linux-backports-modules
<ubot-it> Package linux-backports-modules does not exist in lucid
<roxdragon> spe
<biscazziere> devo staccare, grazie comunque, magari riprovo un'altra volta
<Carlin0> luca  sei su ubuntu ora ?
<luca> e lo so anche io sto scrivendo dal book con lucid
<roxdragon> vascoblu,  novità?
<luca> si carlino ma su un book con 10.10
<vascoblu> roxdragon: ho ravviato...provo gftp e vediamo un po'
<roxdragon> ok vascoblu
<roxdragon> luca,  uname -r
<roxdragon> poi postami iwconfig
<vascoblu> roxdragon: cavoli è andato in blocco il pc :-(
<roxdragon> in che senso in blocco?
<vascoblu> roxdragon: si avvia,  poi ne si collega ad internet e non funziona il touchpad
<vascoblu> tanto meno putty e l'ftp :-(
<vascoblu> non dirmi nulla ma inizio ad odiare ubuntu
<vascoblu> non ti dico quante volte l'ho reinstallato
<vascoblu> sulla barra dov'è l'orologio mi è comparso un bel divieto di accesso :-(
<luca> ma non posso aprire da due stazioni?
<Carlin0> vascoblu hai pidgin aperto ?
<vascoblu> Carlin0: cos'è?
<vascoblu> non funziona nemmeno la modalità di ripristino :-(
<roxdragon> sotto ambiente linux?
<Carlin0> vascoblu se ci clicchi sopra cosa dice ?
<vascoblu> non funziona il touchpad!si blocca il pc non appena apre la schermata
<Carlin0> che ubuntu è?
<vascoblu> 10.04.1
<vascoblu> ho messo un mouse usb e funziona!
<luca__> ok sono su questa stazione
<vascoblu> ma non funziona la tastiera! :-(
<luca> scusa carlino cosa volevi?
<luca> ipconfig
<vascoblu> esiste una tastiera su schermo?
<luca> si vasco
<vascoblu> e come si avvia?
<Carlin0> nulla luca  ho confuso le persone ... scusa
<luca> sistema->preferenze->tastiera
<luca> non ti scusare....è solo 1.30 di notte
<vascoblu> sai che non trovo dove attivarla?
<Carlin0> vascoblu  premi ALT + F2 e scrivi nella finestrella → onboard poi dai invio
<vascoblu> il problema è che la tastiera non funziona più :-(
<vascoblu> non posso premere ALT F2
<Carlin0> e come stai scrivendo ?
<vascoblu> da un altro pc
<Carlin0> provato a riavviare ?
<vascoblu> si e non funziona nemmeno la modalità di ripristino
<vascoblu> si blocca
<Carlin0> ma prima andava ? o da quando hai installato è così?
<vascoblu> prima funzionaca
<Carlin0> e cosa hai fatto ultimamente ?
<vascoblu> stavo provando a condividere cartelle tramite ftp
<vascoblu> pero'se non sbaglio ubuntu si stava aggiornando
<vascoblu> e non volendo ho ravviato da terminale
<Carlin0> se non si avvia manco in recovery mode non saprei proprio ...
<vascoblu> non va
<vascoblu> potrei riprendere gli aggiornamenti ma chiede la password
<vascoblu> come faccio ad inserirla se la tastiera non va :-(
<luca> Sistema>Preferenze>Accesso universale>Preferenze delle tecnologie assistive
<luca> questa c'è
<vascoblu> purtroppo no
<luca> a già bisogna abilitare le tecnologie assistive
<luca> è l'omino blu infondo alla lista
<Nat_> raga come si fa ad installare un pacchetto di un'altra versione=?
<Nat_> cioè specificando un pacchetto di una versione più becchia
<vascoblu> sì
<vascoblu> mi apre preferenze della tastiera
<luca> però ti chiede di riavviare
<vascoblu> ho abilitato "tecnologie assistite"
<vascoblu> ho ravviato
<vascoblu> ora vediamo un po'
<vascoblu> la tastiera su schermo non si avvia
<luca> che versione hai istallato?
<vascoblu> 10.04.1
<luca> ok faccio l'aggiornamento anche io
<Cyanide_> notte
<grammo> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<roxdragon> seraa
<roxdragon> o piccio avete risolto qualcosa?
<roxdragon> weewewew
<luca> buon giorno
<luca> qualcuno sa perchè i drive vecchi della scheda wifi funzionano bene con n mentre quelli nuovi no?
<glpiana> ola
<giordano> glpiana ci sei?
<glpiana> giordano, mmm... direi di sì
<giordano> siccome avevo combinato un pasticcio, mi potresti ri aiutare a configurare il wi-fi? grazie
<glpiana> giordano, posso, ma non ricordo nulla della tua scheda. comincia a passarmi lspci
<glpiana> !paste | giordano
<ubot-it> giordano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giordano> ok
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/534193/
<glpiana> giordano, anche lsmod
<glpiana> giordano, ...
<glpiana> giordano, sei svenuto?
<Matt_91> 'giorno, dopo numerore prote test, ricerche su internet non riesco ancora a utilizzare la mia scheda wifi USB ora ho virtualizzato l'OS con virtualbox e vorrei riprovare tutto da capo per vedere se se ne viene a capo :)
<massimo18> Buon giorno
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/534195/
<glpiana> giordano, dpkg -l | grep firmware
<giordano> ok
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/534197/
<giordano> ho fatto un aggiornamento del sistema, chiede il riavvio, cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> giordano, prova a dare: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<glpiana> giordano, e poi riavvia
<giordano> ok
<Odo> Giorno
<giordano> riavvio, grazie 100000 ci sentiamo questa sera. buona giornata a tutti.
<glpiana> -.-
<luca> è possibile usare i drive delle versioni di ubuntu vecchie?
<glpiana> luca, i drive sono i dischi. intendevi i driver?
<luca> scusa nubbio sono
<luca> con la 9.04 la scheda wifi funziona perfettamente
<glpiana> luca, è solo per capirsi. vediamo che scheda è. è interna anzitutto, o è usb?
<luca> con la 9.10 così così
<luca> usb
<glpiana> luca, è inserita ora?
<luca> con la 10.10 la connessione n non la prende
<luca> si è inserita
<glpiana> luca, allora rimuovila e apri un terminale. riattaccala e scrivi nel terminale il comando:    dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | luca
<ubot-it> luca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca> non posso farti il paste sto usando un altro pc adesso però apro il terminale
<glpiana> luca, non puoi collegare il pc in questione con un cavo?
<glpiana> luca, se non va al volo servirà una connessione per farlo funzionare
<luca> glpiana: ho trasportato il testo tramite key, ho incollato il testo e adesso come procedo? (solo da ieri sera uso questa chat:C)
<luca> scusa nubbio sono http://paste.ubuntu.com/534210/
<glpiana> luca, devi collegare il pc a internet per poter installare il firmware
<luca> ok mi devo inventare qualcosa. Smonto tutto e ti ricontatto più tardi. Tra un ora va bene?
<glpiana> luca, ti dico cosa devi fare, così lo sai
<luca> ecco che facciamo prima
<glpiana> luca, una volta collegato col cavo in un terminale digita: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware
<glpiana> luca, dopo il riavvio dovrebbe funzionare
<luca> tutto qui?
<glpiana> luca, in teoria sì. il dirver c'è, manca il firmware e il firmware è in quel pacchetto
<luca> mi piace ubuntu, è spiccio. Grazie mille
<matteo__> Installato Xubuntu 10.10, tutto ok, ho cambiato la risoluzione grafica, e adesso quando riavvio mi si presenta la schermata di login, che compilata, mi si ripete all'infinito senza farmi entrare nel sistema.Ho cercato in internet, ma non riesco a trovar nulla...sbaglierò le parole da cercare...
<glpiana> matteo__, come hai modificato la risoluzione?
<matteo__> glpiana, l'ho modificata semplicemente tramite le impostazioni dello schermo di xfce4
<glpiana> matteo__, e non hai fatto altro?
<matteo__> no
<glpiana> matteo__, mah. strano direi
<matteo__> glpiana, avevo lo stesso probblema con le altre distro precedenti, ma avevo risolto sostituendo gdm con xdm...
<matteo__> se non ricordo male...
<matteo__> solo che adeso non ricordo come avevo fatto -.-
<glpiana> matteo__, per schermata di login intendi quella grafica?
<matteo__> glpiana, si
<glpiana> matteo__, premi ctrl+alt+f1 e passa in console, fai il login testuale
<matteo__> glpiana, ok, adesso provo.
<giovanni> #pidgin
<matteo__> glpiana
<matteo__> glpiana, se faccio startx...mi da errore
<glpiana> matteo__, certo. prima devi fermare gdm. ma prova una cosa. digita: sudo service gdm restart
<matteo__> glpiana, sudo service gdm restart, non cambia nulla, mi ridà la schermata di login...inserisco password e username, a la cosa non cambia, si ripropone schemata login
<glpiana> matteo__, ok. proviamo un'altra cosa: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<matteo__> glpiana, fatto, ma non succede nulla
<matteo__> mi ricompare il prompt
<matteo__> prima ho fermato gdm con sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop e poi startx, ma non va.
<glpiana> matteo__, alt + f7 e prova a fare il login
<glpiana> ah ok, che errore ti da startx?
<glpiana> matteo__, anzi, fai così prima, dimmi se c'è il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<matteo__> glpiana, spè che ho fato alt f7...e si è fermato tutto :)
<glpiana> matteo__, ctrl+alt+f1
<matteo__> glpiana, sisi, già fatto, ti sto cercando il file
<glpiana> matteo__, dimmi solo se c'è
<matteo__> glpiana...sai che mi sa che non c'è?
<glpiana> matteo__, oki
<glpiana> matteo__, il pc è collegato a internet?
<matteo__> se riesco ad accederci...si
<matteo__> tramite chiave wifi
<glpiana> matteo__, cavo non si può?
<glpiana> matteo__, scusa, trono tra un po'
<glpiana> *torno
<matteo__> e...no
<matteo__> glpiana, per adesso grazie
<glpiana> matteo__, dicevi che non puoi connetterlo con un cavo?
<matteo__> esattamente
<glpiana> matteo__, dai ifconfig e guarda come si chiama la scheda wifi
<glpiana> matteo__, può essere wlan0 o eth1 in linea di massima
<matteo__> glpiana, wlan0
<glpiana> matteo__, prova a dare sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<matteo__> fatto
<glpiana> matteo__, prova a dare ping -c3 www.google.it
<glpiana> matteo__, dimmi se pinga
<matteo__> glpiana, ping: unknown host www.google.it
<glpiana> matteo__, senza connessione è un macello
<glpiana> matteo__, ti lascio a filo1234
<matteo__> glpiana, ma non posso aggirare gdm e entrar nel pc?
<filo1234> matteo__: dai sul termnale df -h
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<filo1234> matteo__: verifica se hai qualche partizione che è al 10%
<filo1234> 100%
<matteo__> filo1234, al 10% nessuna
<filo1234> 100%
<matteo__> nessuna al 100%
<matteo__> 28% e 68%
<filo1234> matteo__: prova acreare un nuovo utente allora
<matteo__> avevo già provato una formattazione fa, ma non cambia nulla filo1234...
<matteo__> il probblema è nella risoluzione del monitor
<matteo__> se riesco a rimetterla 1024x768...tutto torna come prima
<matteo__> funzionante
<filo1234> scusa ma io sono rimasto al fatto che hai un login continuo
<filo1234> matteo__: e allora usala in quel modo
<matteo__> filo1234, si, a riuscire a rimetterla a 1024x768 :)
<matteo__> ho un login continuo perchè gdm con risoluzione 1280x1024 va in balla
<matteo__> infatti prima non usavo gdm, ma xdm, e tutto andava liscio anche con risoluzione 1280x1024
<jester-> matteo__: fa vedere cat /etc/default/grub nel pasterbinno
<matteo__> faccio un po' fatica a usare pastebin, visto che ti scrivo da un pc, e il probblema è su un altro...cmq...vediamo...
<matteo__> grub_default=0
<jester-> matteo__: contro-alt-F2 vai in shell: sudo service gdm stop, startx
<matteo__> grub_hidden_timeout=0
<jester-> la stinga "quiet spalsh" o altra roba aggiunta
<jester-> la riga della risoluzione è commentata?
<matteo__> grub_cmdline_linux_default="quiet spash"
<matteo__>  grub_cmdline_linux=""
<matteo__> jester-, scritte con risoluzione ho solo #grub_gfxmode=640x480
<jester-> matteo__: boh se con xdm va bene togli gdm e installa xdm
<matteo__> jester-, da riga di comando, senza internet...non son capace di sostituir gdm con xdm :)
<matteo__> altrimenti lo avevo già fatto...
<matteo__> pensavo che con la 10.10 il probblema non sussistesse...
<jester-> <jester-> matteo__: contro-alt-F2 vai in shell: sudo service gdm stop, startx
<glpiana> jester-, non gli parte neanche così
<jester-> matteo__: quanto meno ti logghi in x
<glpiana> matteo__, che errore ti da startx?
<jester-> glpiana: allora le minga il gdm
<matteo__> per fermar gdm  devo far sudo /etc/init.d/gm stop, altrimenti il tuo comando non va jester
<jester-> matteo__: non funza piu quel comando da lucid
<jester-> matteo__: sicuro che hai ubuntu maverick?
<matteo__> ...nemmeno il tuo jester-
<matteo__> si
<matteo__> ho formattato e reinstallato tutto nuovo
<matteo__> ho xubuntu
<matteo__> maverick
<glpiana> matteo__, che errore ti da startx?
<jester-> matteo__: togli gdm e pace allota
<jester-> allora
<jester-> secondo me non è gdm ma il driver pacioccato ati
<jester-> a contarla giusta
<glpiana> jester-, non ha neanche xorg.conf, per cui niente ati proprietario
<jester-> matteo__: scheda grafica tipo?
<matteo__> jester-....non lo so....
<OverMe> matteo__, esiste il file $HOME/.config/monitors.xml ?
<jester-> glpiana: basta che sia installato e rompe le balotte a prescindere
<glpiana> jester-, ma lo farebbe entrare in modalità grafica ridotta. io vorrei tanto sapere che errore gli da startx, ma pare non si possa saperlo
<matteo__> glpiana...mo te lo dico :)
<matteo__> allora startx fa per partire, ma poi torna alla riga di comando dicendo:
<matteo__> Fatal server error: exaGetPixmapFirstPixel called for invalid bpp1
<jester-> matteo__: lspci | grep -i vga che dice
<matteo__> ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<matteo__> vga compatible controller: ati technologies inc rs600 [Radeon Xpress 1200 Series]
<jester-> matteo__: lsmod | grep radeon
<jester-> matteo__: come mai non va in internet
<matteo__> jester-, non va in internet perchè ho la connessione wifi....
<matteo__> radeon  906714  1
<jester-> matteo__: perchè attaccare il cavo per quanto serve si perde il lustro?
<jester-> matteo__: la wifi è riconosciuta o no
<matteo__> jester-, son al piano superiore, ho un pc desktop, e il modem è nella casa accanto... :)
<jester-> matteo__: iwconfig
<matteo__> jester- se facio iwconfig mi da la wlan
<jester-> matteo__: wlan0?
<matteo__> wlan0
<matteo__> yes
<jester-> matteo__: sudo dhclient wlan0
<jester-> e ti colleghi
<matteo__> jester-, no DHCPOFFERS received - No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<OverMe> matteo__, mi dici se esiste sto $HOME/.config/monitors.xml ?
<jester-> matteo__:  cat .config/monitors.xml | grep width
<r0l3x> ciao a tutti
<jester-> matteo__: cat .config/monitors.xml | grep height
<matteo__> a quanto pare OverMe e jester- non esiste sto file monitors.xml...
<jester-> matteo__: sudo dpkg -r gdm e controlla se non leva mezzo sistema
<jester-> matteo__: rinomina pure .config .gconf e .gconfd
<matteo__> jester-, lo spacco sto pc....: dpkg problemi con le dipendenze impediscono la rimozione di gdm....
<jester-> o cancellale
<matteo__> jester-, in che senso...cancellare?
<jester-> le cartelle
<jester-> sono nella home dell'utente
<OverMe> matteo__, devi potare .config .gconf e .gconfd
<matteo__> OverMe, potare....eliminare? Search and destroy?
<puccio> ciao, sono in possesso di una webcam logitech c120 e non riesco a visualizzarne il video con skype(2.1.0.81)
<jester-> matteo__: = cancellare
<jester-> puccio: con cheese funza?
<matteo__> jester-, mi sa che già non ci sono...non le trovo da nessuna parte...
<puccio> cheese non ho provato... ma funziona con vlc andando in su "apri periferica di acquisizione", e funziona su amsn
<luca> glpiana: ho provato a scaricare il firmware ma dice che è aggiornato a quello più recente
<puccio> anche se il protocollo msn vieta la videochiamata a utenti !microsoft
<glpiana> luca, allora prova a installare il pacchetto: linux-firmware-nonfree
<luca> come faccio a scaricare rl2870.bin
<jester-> puccio: prova LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<glpiana> rt2870.bin, non rl2870.bin
<glpiana> luca, anche se a me risulta sia in linux-firmware: linux-firmware: /lib/firmware/rt2870.bin
<glpiana> luca, e in effetti avevo visto male, lo carica rt2800usb 1-2.4:1.0: firmware: requesting rt2870.bin
<puccio> niente da fare jester.... la webcam viene riconosciuta da skype... infatti andando su opzioni --> dispositivi video --> in seleziona webcam c'è /dev/video0
<OverMe> matteo__, nella home
<OverMe> cd .. && rm .config
<luca> si ho scritto male
<puccio> cliccando su opzioni --> dispositivi video --> prova webcam , il led della si accende per poi spegnersi
<jester-> puccio: guarda se c'è la stringa per la tua cam https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<glpiana> luca, nel terminale dai il comando: rfkill list
<glpiana> !paste | luca
<ubot-it> luca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<puccio> jester eccoti l'id 046d:08af
<OverMe> matteo__, sorry, cd && rm .config
<matteo__> OverMe, piango, matteo@matteo-desktop:/$ non c'è .config
<OverMe> matteo__, avevo sbagliato, prova così: cd && rm .config
<OverMe> se va tutto bene dovrebbe non dirti niente
<glpiana> OverMe, -r direi
<OverMe> harrrrrrrr
<OverMe> il venerdì è malvagio
<matteo__> OverMe, bhe, non cambia, mi dice rm: impossibile rimuovere '.config': E una directory
<jester-> puccio: Logitech Webcam C120
<jester-> 9.10
<jester-> 046d:080f
<jester-> uvcvideo
<jester-> Works with Skype 2.1.0.47, excellent just set up sound input
<FloodBotIt1> jester-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<OverMe> matteo__, si colpa mia.. cd && rm -R .config
<puccio> no jester evidentemente mi son sbagliato... è la quickcam , facendo lsusb mi viene fuori l'id corrispondente a quest'ultima
<matteo__> OverMe, ok
<matteo__> non mi dice nulla...quindi penso sia stato cancellato
<reyarth> Buon di a tutti, come faccio per creare uno script che faccia un comando come root e che non mi chieda la password?
<OverMe> matteo__, si, prova anche a fare rm -R .gconf e poi rm -R .gconfd
<matteo__> OverMe, adesso elimino anche gconf e .gconfd? O...ok
<matteo__> OverMe, eliminati tutti.
<OverMe> matteo__, riavvia gdm (o tutto)
<matteo__> riavvio tutto va...
<luca> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/534237/
<glpiana> luca, sudo iwlsit scan
<glpiana> luca, scusa: sudo iwlist scan
<luca> si avevo capito..;D
<matteo__> OverMe, ....si è riavviato...ma...che xubuntu è????????
<OverMe> matteo__, ... il tuo :O
<matteo__> OverMe...non è proprio lo stesso di prima...
<OverMe> matteo__, ci sarà da rimettere il tema
<glpiana> sarà un xfce4 di base
<jester-> puccio: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<puccio> jester-, si è aperta un'altra istanza di skype e la web funziona???
<puccio> -.-""""
<jester-> puccio: ok
<puccio> non saprei come ringraziarti... ma cosa abbiamo fatto in pratica?
<luca> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/534238/
<jester-> puccio: fai un lanciatore con bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype'  come comando se non vuoi usare il terminale
<glpiana> luca, sudo non sud -.-
<Sci4c4ll0> buongiorno a tutti !
<puccio> si si già fatto jester- ... ma cosa hai combinato?
<jester-> puccio: io nulla
<jester-> non sono io che ha segato il nano
<luca> glplana: No scan results
<puccio> eheheh
<glpiana> luca, iwconfig
<matteo__> OverMe, grazie.
<Sci4c4ll0> qualcuno sa dirmi qual'è la migliore alternativa free a mirc ?!
<jester-> Sci4c4ll0: xchat kvirc tamarro
<filo1234> irssi
<luca> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/534241/
<Sci4c4ll0> vedo che siete tutto daccordo :P
<OverMe> Sci4c4ll0, non c'è un "migliore" c'è un "io preferisco", prova quelli che ti ha detto jester- e decidi
<Sci4c4ll0> cmq grazie mille ! li confronto un attimo
<Sci4c4ll0> lo so
<Sci4c4ll0> era giusto x fare una battuta !
<OverMe> yeah
<Sci4c4ll0> sto guardando le interfaccie grafiche di tutte e tre le alternative
<Sci4c4ll0> dico 3, xke tamarro non so so se era un alternativa o un commento
<Sci4c4ll0> qui usate tutti ubuntu ?!
<Sci4c4ll0> domanda troppo stupida ?!
<luca> ciao roxdragon
<Sci4c4ll0> scusate se rompo
<roxdragon> sera
<Sci4c4ll0> io vorrei passare definitivamente a ubuntu
<Sci4c4ll0> ma ci sono diversi programmi per i quali non trovo alternative
<OverMe> tipo?
<Sci4c4ll0> tipo il pakketto adobe creative suite
<OverMe> nello specifico?
<luca> glpiana: sei in progress o in pausa pranzo?
<luca> roxdragon questa notte sono arrivato ad aggiornare a 10.04
<roxdragon> bene luca :D
 * roxdragon va a mangiare! a dopo
<Sci4c4ll0> nello specifico, cerco alternative a fireworks, dreamweaver, photoshop,
<Sci4c4ll0> principalmente questi tre
<roxdragon> fireworks che fa?
<Sci4c4ll0> hm
<roxdragon> ?
<Sci4c4ll0> io ci modifico i png multilayer
<Sci4c4ll0> cmq ci preparo grafica per siti e spot
<roxdragon> photoshop va su wine ... ma ti consiglio di farti una vm
<Sci4c4ll0> la vm non mi piace granchè
<Sci4c4ll0> pesa troppo
<roxdragon> mmm so solo che photoshop con wine va...
<roxdragon> comunque
<roxdragon> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Sci4c4ll0> la mia domanda quindi non è inerente ?!
<Sci4c4ll0> cmq grazie per l'aiuto !
<eletronick7> come devo istallare ubuntu in un disco vergine?
<glpiana> luca, ci sono
<Alexxx_> ki per storia cyber etero? solo esperti
<massimo18> ?
<Shin3> ci sta FloodBotIt1
<Shin3> :D
<massimo18> Alexxx_: questo è un canale di supporto per ubuntu sei pregato di andare altrove grazie
<DAMN3dg1rl> eureka, quasi :D
<ragax> ciao a tutti
<ragax> ho bisogno di una mano
<luca> ok ci sono anche io
<glpiana> ragax, spiega
<glpiana> luca, volevo vedere iwconfig    se non ricordo male
<ragax> come faccio a convertire un file eseguibile di ubuntu in un file eseguibile su windows?
<glpiana> ragax, non puoi
<luca> glpiana: non hai fatto in tempo a vederlo?
<ragax> O.O
<ragax> come no?non esiste un covertitore?
<glpiana> luca, mi è caduta la rete, ma se dici che l'hai postato guardo i log
<OverMe> ragax, non esiste
<glpiana> ragax, no, non esiste un convertitore di eseguibili
<ragax> pero so che da windows a ubuntu si puo
<ragax> kmq grazie tante per l'aiuto!!!
<OverMe> no non puoi, al massimo puoi usare wine
<ragax> ultima domanda...i file eseguibili su ubuntu...che formato sono...? .out?
<glpiana> ragax, neanche da windows a ubuntu si può
<glpiana> !troll | ragax
<ubot-it> ragax: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<OverMe> il formato dei file eseguibili su linux è ELF, che non ha niente a che fare con l'estensione (.out) che può essere qualunque
<ragax> a ok chiedo scusa
<ragax> quindi .elf ?
<OverMe> non hanno estensione standard
<OverMe> linux non si basa sulle estensioni
<luca> glpiana: si è ancora sul log. Si è fatta male?...hihihihhi...nel frattempo ho scaricato direttamente i drive dal sito
<luca> driver
<ragax> ok grazie...il fatto è che io programma in C e volevo passare un programma a un amico che ha windows...
<OverMe> gli passi il sorgente e se lo ricompila
<ragax> non è capace di farlo haaha
<ragax> ciao e grazie
<OverMe> ciao e prego
<glpiana> luca, digita lsusb   e copiami la riga della penna
<luca> id 148f:2770 Ralink Tecnology, corp.
<matteo__> vi ricordate che mi davo login ripetuto all'avvio dopo che avevo cambiato risoluzione del video?Bene, ho reinstallato xubuntu 10.10 di nuovo, e non avendo ancora modificato la risoluzione video, non mi da probblemi...
<glpiana> luca, facciamo sta prova: sudo rmmod rt2800usb
<tasx> ciao a tutti!!
<tasx> qualcuno sa come impostare la sessione di default di ubuntu tramite la shell??
<glpiana> luca, ti da output?
<filo1234> tasx: spiegati
<filo1234> !rootirc | tasx
<ubot-it> tasx: Non è tecnicamente un nostro problema, ma usare root per chattare su irc è una Idea Pessima. In effetti, fare qualsiasi cosa come root quando root non è necessario non è una buona pratica, specialmente con software che si connette a Internet.
<luca> no
<glpiana> luca, ora scrivi: lsmod | grep rt
<tasx> filo1234, ho fatto un po' di casotti e mi ritrovo con kde che non si avvia
<tasx> filo1234, sono in root perchè sto usando backtrack in live
<glpiana> luca, se ti da parport  e parport_pc non stare a copiarli. se ti da rt con dei numeri metti su pastebin
<tasx> filo1234, quindi essendo solo una cosa temporanea non penso di subire 10^83 attacchi nei minuti che susseguianno questo in attesa su come reimpostare la sessione di gnome?? ;) XD
<glpiana> tasx, spiega perchè devi impostare la sessione di gnome da terminale
<filo1234> tasx: si ma cosa c'entra gnome se hai detto che hai kde?
<filo1234> tasx: comunque devi lavorare in chroot
<filo1234> e usare update-alternatives
<luca> !past
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'past'
<tasx> glpiana, perchè ho provato gnome-shell, veramente bello, tuttavia non è proprio stabilissimo quindi vorrei tornare a gnome
<glpiana> tasx, visualizzi kdem o gdm all'avvio?
<tasx> e visto che l'ho impostato di default
<glpiana> *kdm
<luca> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> tasx, e avevi il login automatico?
<tasx> glpiana, sfortunatamente si :'(
<glpiana> tasx, quindi ora parte in automatico gnome shell?
<tasx> giusto! ;)
<tasx> ho provato a cambiare sessione
<glpiana> tasx, e anche se è poco stabile non fai in tempo a afre un logout?
<glpiana> *fare
<tasx> glpiana, si si
<glpiana> tasx, e dunque dove sta il problema?
<glpiana> da gdm stabilisci quale sessione avvaire
<tasx> glpiana, tuttavia mooolto stupidamente ho al posto di gnome-shell ho selezionato KDE
<tasx> glpiana, ed ora mi ritrovo con un KDE che non si avvia
<glpiana> tasx, e dove sta il problema? torni al login e setti quello che vuoi
<glpiana> tasx, resetta kde cancellando la directory .kde
<tasx> ah ok
<luca> glpiane: http://paste.ubuntu.com/534273/
<filo1234> ma poi a cosa serve usare una live di backtrack quando esiste il kernel di recovery al limite
<glpiana> filo1234, fa fico backtrack
<glpiana> luca, sudo rmmod rt2x00usb
<tasx> filo1234, backtrack ce l'avevo già ed a volte la uso, visto che l'ho installata su una usb da 8Gb con Katana
<filo1234> tasx: si ma ancora non ho capito cosa c'entri
<filo1234> esiste un kernel di recovery
<tasx> filo1234, quale?
<filo1234> il kernel recovery -.-
<tasx> filo1234, ah è vero c'è nelle opzioni.... -.-
<filo1234> olè
<glpiana> luca, ce la facciamo prima dle tramonto?
<glpiana> *del
<luca> glpiana, niente output
<glpiana> luca, ok, ora ridai lsmod | grep rt
<glpiana> luca, dimmi se c'è ancora rt2870sta
<luca> glpiana, si
<glpiana> luca, sudo rmmod rt2870sta
<luca> glpiana, ok
<luca> glpiana, tutti rimossi!
<glpiana> luca, ora sudo modprobe rt2870sta
<nicotano> buonpomeriggio
<glpiana> luca, poi digiti: dmesg | tail     e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> ola nicotano
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> caffè
<ceon1> ciao
<luca> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/534276/
<glpiana> luca, sudo iwlist scan
<luca> niente output
<glpiana> luca, no, almeno Interface doesn't support scanning deve dirtelo
<luca> c'è solo cursore
<glpiana> luca, gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<glpiana> luca, aggiungi in fondo queste tre righe
<glpiana> blacklist rt2x00usb
<glpiana> blacklist rt2x00lib
<glpiana> blacklist rt2800usb
<FloodBotIt1> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> FloodBotIt1, stai rischiando
<nicotano> non c'è piu' rispetto
<luca> non parte il gedit
<glpiana> luca, non hai gnome?
<luca> lo usato fino a questa mattina
<glpiana> luca, fallo con nano: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<glpiana> con cotrl+o salvi e con cltr+x esci
<luca> glpiana, non parte nemmeno nano
<massimo18> O_O
<glpiana> luca, alè
<luca> che dici se riavvio????
<glpiana> ma non è che il comando di prima non è mai terminato?. premi ctrl + c nel temrinale
<luca> è possibile visto che il prompt non è più uscito
<glpiana> luca, premi ctrl+c
<luca> ok sbloccato
<glpiana> luca,  gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Scall> Salve comunità di Ubuntu, esiste un programma reperibile nel Software Center per registrare video in tempo reale nel pc? Se sì, come si chiama?
<luca> ok sto compilando
<glpiana> Scall, recordmydesktop e gtk-recordmydesktop
<Scall> Del tipo che premo "record" e si vede quello che sto facendo nel desktop
<filo1234> istanbul
<Scall> glpiana: grazie! ma registra anche l'audio questo programma? (non del microfono, delle applicazioni del pc intendo)
<K99Brain> recorditnow per KDE
<glpiana> Scall, non lo so, ma penso di sì. provali sia recordmydesktop che istanbul
<luca> glpiana, compilato....salvo?
<glpiana> luca, salva
<glpiana> luca, poi leva la penna
<glpiana> luca, poi inseriscila e digita dmesg | tail
<Scall> glpiana: ok proverò :-)
<luca> leva la penna??O.o
<luca> scusa
<glpiana> luca, scusa, magari mi confondo io ma non stiamo parlando di una pennetta wifi?
<glpiana> luca, non sono ore ormai che parliamo di una penna wifi?
<OverMe> LOL
<luca> perdono, mi ero perso
<glpiana> luca, se perdi di vista l'obiettivo non andiamo mica bene :D
<nicotano> addio foto
<luca> glpiana, corriamo contro il tempo
<glpiana> luca, l'hai staccata sta penna?
<glpiana> luca, l'hai riattaccata sta penna?
<glpiana> l'hai dato il comando?
<OverMe> PENNA?!?!
<glpiana> OverMe, lol
<luca> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/534286/
<glpiana> luca, forse forse, dai sudo iwlist scan
<luca> e qualcosa c'è adesso.....
<glpiana> finalemente!!!!
<glpiana> luca, ora, clicca col sinistro sull'icona della rete, sul pannello
<glpiana> luca, appare qualcosa delle wifi lì?
<luca> glpiana, vedo il ruter
<glpiana> yeah
<glpiana> luca, prova a collegarti
<becks_> salve a tutti, in pratica ho installato ubuntu tweak, e quando voglio aprire la mia cartella home o qualsiasi altra cartella mi si avvia sempre ubuntu-tweak, come mai? cosa posso fare?
<glpiana> becks_, ubuntu-tweaks? mai metterlo
<glpiana> becks_, puoi provare a chiedere a quelli che sviluppano sta furbata
<becks_> e se lo rimuovo dice errore trovare il persorso ecc...
<becks_> allora mo so fregato
<glpiana> becks_, fai così, apri un terminale e scrivi nautilus
<becks_> ok va, ma per eliminare qst problema
<laidon> ciao ragazz*
<glpiana> becks_, scirvi solamente o ogni tanto leggi le risposte?
<glpiana> *scrivi
<glpiana> <glpiana> becks_, fai così, apri un terminale e scrivi nautilus
<becks_> ho fatto
<luca> glpiana, non stabilisce la connessione ma adesso devo proprio andare.
<glpiana> becks_, clicca col tasto destro su una directory e scegli proprietà
<luca> glpiana, ti ringrazio tanto e spero di beccarti più tardi
<glpiana> becks_, no, non è vero
<glpiana> ciao luca
<laidon> avete sentito della patch al kernel per migliorare la fluidità dell'interfaccia grafica? È applicabile a ubuntu 10.10 con kernel 2.6.35? Grazie
<becks_> ho fatto proprieta
<glpiana> becks_, scegli apri con un'akltra applicazione
<glpiana> becks_, no non proprietà, non sta più lì
<glpiana> laidon, qui non si patchano kernel
<glpiana> !chat | laidon
<ubot-it> laidon: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<laidon> glpiana, non è una cosa tecnica su ubuntu?
<glpiana> becks_, scegli nautilus e digli di ricordarselo
<glpiana> laidon, -.-
<glpiana> laidon, cosa ho scritto sopra?
<laidon> scusa, chiedo info di là
<becks_> ma lo elimino tweak?
<glpiana> becks_, vedi tu. dimmi se ha funzionato
<becks_> quabdo apro un file normalmente mi da seempre errore ke dice Impossibile aprire la posizione «file:///home Esecuzione del processo figlio "ubuntu-tweak" non riuscita (Nessun file o directory)
<glpiana> becks_, ancora anche dopo aver impostato di aprire le directory con nautilus?
<becks_> no qst no
<OverMe> :<>
<glpiana> becks_, tasto destro su una directory, scegli apri con altra applicazione. ci sei fin qui?
<becks_> si e poi
<glpiana> becks_, poi guardi quell'elnco. se c'è apri cartella selezionalo, se no scegli nautilus
<glpiana> becks_, poi metti la spunta affinchè si ricordi l'operazione
<glpiana> becks_, ma mi chiedo, prima per chi le ho scritte ste cose?
<becks_> no nn c'è qll opzione, ci sn svariate schede tipo generale simboli
<glpiana> becks_, tu sei andato su proprietà
<glpiana> io mi sto annoiando
<glpiana> scrivo per niente? evito di farlo. ciao becks_
<becks_> si sn andato sulle proprietà
<glpiana> fai come preferisci becks_ . se vuoi seguire quello che dicevo è scritto sopra. basta leggere
<becks_> allora sto seguendo, ho fatto tasto destro poi proprietà e non c'è nessuna cosa spuntare qst dicevo
<laidon> becks_, ma perché scegli proprietà se ti ha detto di non farlo?
<laidon> anche io che sono duro l'ho capito LOL
<becks_> tu mi hai scritto cosi  becks_, clicca col tasto destro su una directory e scegli proprietà
<becks_> vedi sopra
<becks_> poi hai detto di nn farlo
<becks_> va be fatto tutto
<becks_> ciaooo
<OverMe> <glpiana> becks_, tasto destro su una directory, scegli apri con altra applicazione. ci sei fin qui?
<OverMe> :O
<becks_> sisi ho fatto tutto, qua stanno i cervelloni di pc e nn hanno nenake pazienza
<becks_> ho fatto tutto grazie
<becks_> ciaooo
<OverMe> se non leggi, la pazienza non serve
<nicotano> !pazienza | becks_
<ubot-it> becks_: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Scall> Ragazzi, come mai se registro con "Desktop recorder", quando vado a guardare il file video che ha registrato (che sarebbe out.ogv) vedo tutto blu o tutto verde, invece degli elementi che ho registrato? Aiuto :S
<Scall> Oh, scusate la mia incompetenza, ho risolto. Praticamente bisogna fare "Seleziona una finestra" prima di registrare, sennò non registra nulla :-)
<mlazzari2> sera
<Scall> E' da un po' che provo a registrare anche l'audio, oltre il video, con "Desktop recorder", senza riuscire. Suggerimenti?
<Scall> Nessuno? :-(
<Scall> Nemmeno con "RecordItNow" mi registra l'audio! :-S
<carbovale1> qualcuno sa dirmi un compilatore per c++ e uno per assembly???
<Scall> carbovale1: non sono un esperto, ma che io sappia c'è il compilatore C++ GNU. Nel software center scrivi "compilatore c++" e poi fai "show 25  technical items" in basso, e lo trovi.
<carbovale1> mentre per assmbly???
<Scall> carbovale1: sinceramente non saperei. Potresti chiedere nel forum.
<Scall> *saprei
<glpiana> ola
<Scall> E' da un po' che provo a registrare anche l'audio, oltre il video, con "Desktop recorder", senza riuscire. Suggerimenti?
<glpiana> Scall, prova a installare pavucontrol e poi con quello setti, nella scheda registrazione, la fonte audio
<Scall> glpiana: ok, provo. Comunque hai sempre una risposta per tutto, meglio di un'enciclopedia hehe :-)
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> Scall, però non è detto che la risposta sia corretta ;)
<Scall> sisi, tranquillo. io provo, se non riesco fa niente
<carbovale1> glpiana: tu hai qualche idea per assmbly?
<Scall> carbovale1: glpiana non c'era quando hai fatto la domanda su assemply e c++, è entrato dopo
<Scall> *assembly
<glpiana> carbovale1, non ne so nulla. guarda qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=419485.0 o cerca post simili
<gnux> salve a tutti
<gnux> ho installato kubuntu 9.04 64 bit
<gnux> con KPackageKit non riesco a visualizzare i programmi da installare...devo inserire dei server o altro?
<glpiana> gnux, che programmi vorresti installare?
<gnux> firefox ad esempio
<gnux> ma scrivendolo nella ricerca non compare niente
<glpiana> gnux, in kpackagekit non c'è un campo di ricerca=
<glpiana> ?
<glpiana> gnux, allora, chiudi kpackagekit
<gnux> glpiana: scherzi? è l'unico modo per trovare i pacchetti...nella precedente installazione funzionava (anche se non sempre)
<glpiana> gnux, in un terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | gnux
<ubot-it> gnux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gnux> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/534314/
<glpiana> gnux, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<carbovale2> ?
<glpiana> gnux, dimmi solo se fa aggiornamenti
<carbovale2> scusate qualcuno mi sa dire dei programmi per usare l'assmbly
<glpiana> carbovale2, hai visto il link che ti ho passato?
<glpiana> <glpiana> carbovale1, non ne so nulla. guarda qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=419485.0 o cerca post simili
<gnux> glpiana: si li sta facendo
<carbovale2> no mi si è bloccato l'altro pc...ora guardo
<glpiana> carbovale2, non so se fa al caso tuo, ma puoi sempre cercare sul forum altro. io di programmazione non so nulla :)
<glpiana> gnux, avvisami quando termina
<gnux> glpiana: ok
<K99Brain> ciao a tutti
<luca> glplan sono tornato...giro bimbi e vacino ultimato
<glpiana> luca, bene
<luca> torniamo alla connessione
<glpiana> luca, oki, hai riavviato il pc?
<luca> si
<glpiana> luca, allora cominciamo: iwconfig    e sudo iwlist scan      su pastebin
<_Matt_> ciao a tutti!
<_Matt_> scusate, qualcuno mi consiglia un programma per ascoltare la radio in streaming???
<glpiana> _Matt_, se hai l'url dello streaming puoi usare rhythmbox se sei su ubuntu
<glpiana> _Matt_, se sei su kubuntu chiediamo a Peace-
<_Matt_> sono su ubuntu
<Peace-> eggo
<_Matt_> il fatto è che rhytmbox non ha nelle preferenze alcun posto dove poter configurare il proxy, dato che sono connesso sotto proxy...
<luca> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/534318/
<_Matt_> qualche modo per poterlo configurare??
<glpiana> _Matt_, mi dimentico sempre che sei quello del proxy :D
<_Matt_> sono sempre io....
<_Matt_> se trovo un modo la distruggo questa rete maledetta!!!
<glpiana> luca, ok, ora clicca col sinistro sull'icona  della rete, dovresti vedere due reti elencate
<_Matt_> cioè non mi pare normale che x ascoltare qualcosa debba usare VMWare con installato XP per ascoltare la radio...
<luca> glpiana, si vedo
<glpiana> luca, seleziona la tua
<glpiana> luca, ti chiederà la passphrase
<luca> glpiana, fatto ma il pig non colpisce nulla
<glpiana> luca, dal menu che è uscito tu hai scelto la rete e ti ha chiesto la password?
<luca> glpiana, l'ha chiesta molto tempo dopo, troppo tempo dopo
<glpiana> ok, e ora l'icona cosa indica?
<luca> continua a scorrere
<luca> ho provato ad interrogare il ruter ma non fa collegamento
<glpiana> luca, tasto destro sull'icona --> modifia connessioni, scheda delle connessioni wifi. è elencato qualcosa?
<luca> si, tutte le impostazioni che servono
<glpiana> luca, vedi elencato il nome di una o più connessioni? lì non ci sono impostazioni
<gnux> glpiana: ha finito l'aggiornamento
<glpiana> gnux, ti chiede di riavviare?
<gnux> glpiana: no
<glpiana> gnux, ok, ora porva ad andare ancora in kpackagekit e vedi se appare firefox
<glpiana> éprova
<glpiana> vabbè -.-
<luca> glpiana, si c'è il nome della connessione, e ultimo uso 15 ore fa
<gnux> glpiana: perfetto...per passare di versione come devo fare?
<glpiana> luca, i dati li hai? puoi cancellarla senza problemi?
<glpiana> !avanzamento | gnux
<ubot-it> gnux: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | gnux
<ubot-it> gnux: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<glpiana> gnux, meglio la seconda risposta di ubot-it
<luca> nessun problema, il portatile da cui chatto ha tutto uguale
<glpiana> luca, oki, eliminala e chiudi, poi vai di sinistro sull'icona, selezioni la tua rete e vediamo
<gnux> glpiana: e per passare alla 9.10 e 10.04? Attualmente sono alla 9.04 64 bit, e ho letto che è consigliabile passare di versione in versione
<glpiana> gnux,  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<glpiana> gnux, scusa, avevo letto male l'inizio
<glpiana> gnux, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoKarmic?highlight=%28aggiornamento%29
<gnux> glpiana: grazie. Scusa se rompo ancora ma se volessi provare ad aggiornare solo KPackageKit? nella versione kubuntu 10.10 ha i programmi suddivisi per argomenti (come in kubuntu 6.10)
<glpiana> gnux, non so aiutarti
<gnux> glpiana: ok grazie comunque per il resto
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<luca> glpiana, ecco cosa combina.
<luca> tutte le volte genera un connessione nuova
<glpiana> luca, ma sta connessione funziona o no?
<luca> glpiana, tutte le volte genera una connessione nuova
<glpiana> luca, ma sta connessione funziona o no?
<luca> glpiana, e la connessione che genera è vuova
<glpiana> luca, ho capito che ne genera una nuova, ma spiegati, ti chiede la password della rete? e poi si collega o no? o continua a cercare di collegarsi e non fa nulla?
<luca> mi chiede la pw e poi tenta di fare la connessione con una connessione senza campi
<glpiana> luca, e che campi dovrebbe avere? solo la password dovrebbe chiederti
<luca> il mac e dsn1 e dsn2
<glpiana> !image | luca prendi una schermata
<ubot-it> luca prendi una schermata: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<luca> glpiana, esattamente cosa vuoi vedere? Posso farti le foto di tutto
<glpiana> luca, voglio vedere sta schermata in cui ti chiede dns e mac oltre alla password
<luca> glpiana, il mac deve essere già impostato nella connessione, il ruter ha una blaklist
<luca> i dsn 1 e dsn2 mi servono perchè ho l'adsl statica
<luca> ma quello che non capisco e perchè deve generarne una nuova se ne ha già una esistente
<glpiana> luca, ma non l'avevi liminata?
<glpiana> *eliminata
<luca> glpiana, si l'ho eliminata e poi si è generata automaticamente ma a campi vuoti
<luca> glpiana, li ho riempiti ma lui se ne frega, e ne fa una nuova
<luca> glpiana, provo con l'opzione collegati a connessione nascosta.....e di nuovo ne genera una nuova
<glpiana> luca, ti farei fare una prova da live cd
<luca> glpiane, devo avere il disco?
<molly1> ciao
<glpiana> luca, sì
<luca> glpiana, è da qualche parte ma forse faccio prima a scaricarlo. Cosa ne pensi?
<glpiana> luca, come sei più comodo :)
<glpiana> luca, la prova consiste semplicemente nel provarla. dovrebbe andare, male che vada manca il pacchetto linux-firmware, ma puoi copiare /lib/firmware dal disco
<molly1> list
<glpiana> !list | molly1
<ubot-it> molly1: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<luca> glpiana, quello che mi chiedo e perchè il 9.04 di ieri andava benissimo
<glpiana> luca, boh :|
<luca> glpiane, ho trovato ubuntu 10.10 va bene lo stesso
<glpiana> luca, sì
<luca> glpiane, lo avevo già inserito. Come vuoi che proceda
<glpiana> luca, terminale: sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> luca, elenca?
<luca> glpiane, io però non ho ancora fatto nulla col disco. Mi ha chiesto del pacchetto. Devi scusarmi ma non so cosa sia il live
<glpiana> <luca> glpiane, ho trovato ubuntu 10.10 va bene lo stesso
<glpiana> <luca> glpiane, lo avevo già inserito. Come vuoi che proceda
<glpiana> luca, devi avviare il pc dal cd
<luca> glpiane, ecco mi ero perso qui
<molly1> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<luca> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/534349/
<luca> SI E' CONNESSO
<glpiana> luca, l'output che mi hai dato è simile a quello che ottenevi prima?
<luca> no, c'è molto di più
<glpiana> luca, prova a riavviare con la tua installazione
<luca> glpiane, niente la rete palleggia con la nova connessione creata
<glpiana> luca, sudo dpkg --configure -a  l'avevamo già dato?
<luca> glpiane, considerando che tutto quello che mi fai scrivere è per me nuovo...no non l'hai dato
<glpiana> luca, dallo
<glpiana> io devo staccare
<glpiana> ciaoù
<luca> ciao e grazie
<vincenzino> ciao a tutti, sto letteralmente impazzendo.Uso Ubuntu 10.10, ieri ho provato a settare la tavoletta Wacom e ora non riesco più ad accedere se non in safe mod
<vincenzino> Forse è colpa delle modifice al file xorg, ma non ne sono per niente sicuro, fino a ieri sera funzionava tutto abbastanza bene
<vincenzino> questo è tutto ciò che vedo nella fase di boot http://paste.ubuntu.com/534356/
<fabio333> vincenzino: hai modificato xorg.conf?
<vincenzino> si per cercare di settare bene la tavoletta wacom
<fabio333> allora avvia in modalità ripristino
<fabio333>  e seleziona root
<fabio333> a quel punto vedi cosa c'è da combiare in xorg
<vincenzino> ho dei problemi ad avviare grub dopo il riavvio...di solito premendo F12 funzionava, ora invece mi tocca digitare "sudo shutdown" è comunque corretto?
<fabio333> penso di si
<vincenzino> ok vado e torno
<vincenzino> nel frattempo grazie ^^
<DAMN3dg1rl> ciao ragazz*
<vincenzino> ok posso confermare che la colpa era del file xorg e che ho fatto una niubbata devastante...immagino che non avendo un back up, per ripristinarlo correttamente, mi tocca reinstallare ubuntu
<alteneo> ciao un saluto a tutta la chatt
<alteneo> volevo chiedere alcune cosette
<alteneo> ho appena installato ubuntu
<alteneo> mi ritengo molto contento
<alteneo> volevo chiedere se è possibile far girare un programma dos
<alteneo> è un vecchio programma gestionale
<alteneo> poi volevo sapere se c'è un tools per poter regolare la luminosita e il contrasto del monitor
<alteneo> e i colori
<alteneo> solo questo
<alteneo> grazie
<alteneo> non c'è nessuno
<K99Brain> alteneo, per i programmi dos c'è dosemu
<K99Brain> alteneo, lo trovi nei repo
<alteneo> reposity
<K99Brain> si
<alteneo> se non sbaglio si chiamano cosi
<alteneo> k
<K99Brain> alteneo, per la luminosita del monitor, non hai i tastini appositi?
<alteneo> si
<alteneo> certo
<K99Brain> alteneo, si si, insomma, basta che apri aggiungi/rimuovi programi
<alteneo> solo che sono difettosi
<K99Brain> e installi dosemu
<alteneo> è un vecchio lcd
<alteneo> che ha i tastini rotti
<alteneo> è allora ho pensato a un programmino
<alteneo> che potesse risolvere
<alteneo> per il rtesto va un gioiello
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<K99Brain> alteneo, per il monitor, prova a installare gddccontrol
<alteneo> con windows utilizzavo i driver dellla scheda video
<K99Brain> alteneo, non l'ho mai provato, ma "sembra" fare al caso tuo
<alteneo> ok
<alteneo> scusami
<K99Brain> di che?
<alteneo> dove trovo i reposity
<alteneo> e i programmi che mi hai detto
<alteneo> scusami se ti martello
<K99Brain> alteneo, applicazioni > ubuntu software center
<alteneo> ok
<alteneo> grazi mille
<badkidz> ciao ragazzi
<badkidz> è da oggi che tento di installare ubuntu sul pc di  un amico
<badkidz> su cui c'è windows che gli da problemi
<badkidz> ma il cd si blocca prima di far partire l'installazione..
<badkidz> è un pc portatile un po' vecchiotto..
<Scall> badkidz: sicuramente sarà stato masterizzato male il cd ;-)
<badkidz> scall pensavo anche io
<badkidz> l'ho rimasterizzato 2 volte
<Scall> tranquillo che io ho installato ubuntu su un cd molto vecchio e gira a meraviglia
<badkidz> a 4 x
<badkidz> ma nulla si blocca sempre O_o
<Scall> *su un pc molto vecchio volevo dire
<badkidz> si
<badkidz> ma infatti non mi è mai successo..
<K99Brain> badkidz, è anche possibile che se è un pc vecchio, il lettore non funga piu tanto bene
<K99Brain> i laser si deteriorano col tempo
<badkidz> K99Brain eheh ho pensato anche a questo
<badkidz> cosi ho provato
<badkidz> col mio lettore cd
<badkidz> esterno
<Scall> si può installare anche da chiavetta usb ubuntu
<Scall> nel sito c'è spiegato come fare
<badkidz> si mi manca solo di tentare con la chiavetta..quasi q uasi provo
<K99Brain> badkidz, ma ti si blocca quando?
<badkidz> sembra masterizzato male il cd dai problemi che da
<badkidz> si blocca
<badkidz> hai presente la schermata iniziale?
<badkidz> dove scegli la lingua
<K99Brain> hai controllato l'md5 dell'iso scaricata?
<badkidz> e c'è l'opzione prova ubuntu o installa ubuntu
<badkidz> clicco su installa
<badkidz> ma rimane li a girare per mezzore a vuoto
<K99Brain> badkidz, quanta ram ha sto pc?
<badkidz> non lo so
<badkidz> ha 15 gb di hd
<badkidz> ram non so
<badkidz> boh...
<HoldenC> badkidz: nella schermata iniziale, dove scegli la lingua, c'è la possibilità di fare il test del cd, mi pare sia l'ultima opzione, hai provato?
<badkidz> no non c'è
<HoldenC> come no?
<badkidz> nella 10.04 c'era
<K99Brain> 15G di HD?
<K99Brain> oddio
<K99Brain> ma di che anno è?
<badkidz> eh.. è un notebook
<badkidz> datato
<badkidz> :D
<HoldenC> ah, l'hanno tolta in maverick? strano...
<badkidz> sarà 2003/2004
<badkidz> non so HoldenC magari c'è dopo
<badkidz> boh
<badkidz> ce l'ho davanti ora e c'è solo prova o installa
<HoldenC> badkidz: cercala, è importante fare il test del cd
<HoldenC> badkidz: se mi dai un attimo provo io su virtualbox
<badkidz> okk
<Scall> badkidz: come ha precedentemente suggerito K99Brain  penso che dovresti controllare l'md5Sum dell'iso scaricata
<badkidz> e come?
<badkidz> cioe cos'è un md5sum? :D
<Scall> questi due link spiegano tutto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum :-)
<K99Brain> !md5 | badkidz
<ubot-it> badkidz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<badkidz> capito
<HoldenC> badkidz: ma c'è quella voce
<badkidz> dove?
<HoldenC> badkidz: guarda, è la terza http://imagebin.ca/view/nLZpvUon.html
<badkidz> non si apre il link
<Scall> HoldenC: nella versione 10.10 non è più quella la schermata, a quanto mi risulta :-O
<HoldenC> Scall: ho lanciato la 10.01 in vbox!
<HoldenC> 10.10*
<Scall> ma a me non è mai comparsa in fase di installazione nella 10.10 come mai?
<Scall> :S
<badkidz> a me non apre
<HoldenC> Scall: avvia il cd e poi premi un tasto appena vedi la schermata viola
<badkidz> il link di HoldenC
<badkidz> :D
<HoldenC> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<HoldenC> lo rifaccio, un attimo
<badkidz> grande
<badkidz> ora sto controllando i difetti su disco
<badkidz> vediamo un po'
<HoldenC> badkidz: http://imagebin.ca/view/9FxFnVxz.html
<badkidz> non ha errori
<HoldenC> badkidz: ok, ora sei sicuro che almeno il cd è ok
<badkidz> già!
<badkidz> sto riprovando
<badkidz> boh
<badkidz> speriamo :D
<HoldenC> badkidz: fai una cosa, scegli la voce n°4, test della memoria, così vediamo anche quanta ram hai
<badkidz> asp ora sta andando
<badkidz> pare...
<badkidz> no.. rimane su benvenuti
<badkidz> -.- uff
<badkidz> test della memoria?
<badkidz> HoldenC ci sei ancora? :D
<HoldenC> badkidz: si fai il test della memoria
<badkidz> memory 247 m
<badkidz> 1015 mb/s
<badkidz> caduto
<badkidz> :D
<badkidz> slot 0 : 256 MB DDR2-200 - Hynix Semiconductor
<badkidz> non so se è questo
<badkidz> però c'era windows xp... quindi penso che possa funzionare anche ubuntu..
<HoldenC> badkidz: ok, hai 256mb di ram
<badkidz> poca eh?
<HoldenC> eh, non tantissima
<badkidz> mi lamento del mio che  ha 1 gb..
<HoldenC> badkidz: dovrebbe partire il cd però...
<badkidz> eh..
<badkidz> ma c'è windows pieno di virus..
<HoldenC> badkidz: se puoi prova il cd di lucid, tanto per vedere se va
<badkidz> non so se è colpa sua..
<badkidz> devo scaricarlo..
<HoldenC> badkidz: no, win non c'entra
<Scall> badkidz: per i pc con poca ram come il tuo penso ci voglia l'"alternate edition" di ubuntu, che è fatta apposta
<badkidz> xubuntu?
<Scall> nono
<Scall> è ubuntu però alternate edition per i pc con poca ram
<badkidz> ah
<Scall> asp vediamo se riesco a trovare il link per scaricarlo
<badkidz> grazie
<badkidz> con la vodafone ci metterò 4 ore eheh
<HoldenC> badkidz: io sospetto qualche problema con kernel/drivers video, forse 10.10 è troppo nuova, per questo ti dicevo di provare lucid
<badkidz> ah
<badkidz> infatti
<badkidz> ma dove la trovo adesso lucid?
<badkidz> sul sito
<badkidz> c'è la 10.10
<badkidz> io uso lucid
<badkidz> posso estrapolarla dal mio pc? ^^
<HoldenC> badkidz: se vuoi ti passo il link
<Scall> badkidz: http://ubuntu.lagis.at/releases/maverick/ devi cliccare ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Scall> per scaricare l'alternate edition
<badkidz> ok! :D
<badkidz> tnks
<Scall> c'è anche questo link per scaricare l'alternate: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download comunque è uguale, provengono tutti e due dalle fonti ufficiali
<badkidz> ma quindi ora xubuntu
<badkidz> a che serve?
<Scall> utilizza un'interfaccia più snella apposta per i cd datati, ma penso che anche l'alternate vada bene essendo fatta con lo stesso scopo...
<HoldenC> badkidz: qui trovi delle immagini di xubuntu http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/index.php?linux_distribution_sm=Xubuntu%2010.10
<badkidz> si ce l'ho in un pc fisso vecchissimo
<Scall> comunque ho letto che l'alternate è fatta per pc com meno di 384 ram, quindi dovrebbe propio fare al caso tuo
<badkidz> che non uso mai.. ma volevo vedere se con xubuntu funzionava
<badkidz> eheh
<vg> raga c'è qualcuno?
<Scall> si
<vg> Mi puoi aiutare?
<Scall> non lo so, non sono un esperto
<Scall> se si tratta di cose semplici si...
<badkidz> :D è pure uscito
<falco77> salve a tutti
<[Enrico]b> !qualcuno | vg
<ubot-it> vg: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Scall> io mi disconnetto, buona fortuna per l'installazione badkidz. Arrivederci :-)
<Netopia> buonasera a tutti
<DAMN3dg1rl> milo_, sei il member ?
<kcc> ciao! ho creato una versione di ubuntu da installare su un portatile, ma non vede il wi-fi. come faccio?
<kcc> aiuto?
<kcc> ho creato una ubuntu personalizzata partendo dal minimal cd per installarla su un portatile. Funge tutto a meraviglia ma non il wi-fi. Che pacchetti devo installare per farlo funzionare?
<polis> sera
<polis> ho abilitato xrender, e lo voglio portare a opengl ma non me lo fa fare piu
<polis> dal composite
<polis> K99Brain: c6
<ErVito> h12
<polis> ErVito: CIAO
<ErVito> Claudinux: h0l4
<polis> LO VOGLIO RIPORTARE A  opengl
<polis> come faccio
<polis> ciao leopesto
<kcc> aiuto?
<kcc> up
<Claudinux> ErVito, :-)
<kcc> possibile che nessuno mi aiuti?
<OverMe> !chat | kcc
<ubot-it> kcc: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kcc> ubot-it: questo è un argomento riguardante ubuntu!
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kcc> OverMe: ma questo è un argomento inerente a ubuntu!
<kcc> ubot-it: aiuto repository
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OverMe> kcc, qui si da supporto per le ubuntu "originali" non per quelle pacioccate
<kcc> kcc:   come pacioccate! il minimal cd non è fatto apposta per creare distro personalizzate per installare solo i pacchetti che ti servono?
<attempt> kcc il network manager lo hai?
<attempt> kcc che scheda wifi hai in quel portatile?
<kcc> attempt: sì. ho il network manager di gnome e ho provato anche con wicd. La scheda è una atheros che funziona a meraviglia con ubuntu 10.10
<attempt> hai mica un tasto per attivarla hardware?
<attempt> magari e' disattivata per quello
<kcc> attempt: no
<attempt> prova ifconfig wlan0 up
<attempt> adesso ha nm o wicd? guarda che nm va' eradicato prima di mettere wicd o non ti funge.
<attempt> !wicd
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Wicd
<kcc> attempt: ho wicd installato ma non funge
<attempt> kcc sudo aptitude remove network-manager
<attempt> kcc controlla poi che in /etc/network/interfaces ci sia scritto solo auto lo iface lo inet loopback.
<attempt> kcc poi controlla in wicd il driver sia wext nelle preferenze e che in general settings la wifi sia wlan0.
<attempt> poi non ti saprei che altro dire -.-
<attempt> se il driver atheros sta' nel kernel e la 10.10 lo ha di suo come dici....
<mazga> 1
<mazga> ciao a tutti
<attempt> ciao
<p373rp4n> sera
<mazga> sera
<mazga> #
<p373rp4n> mazga sera
<mazga> ciao
<p373rp4n> a chi posso chiedere per problemi relativi ad una connessione wi-fi?
<mazga> a tutti basta domandare ed aspettare :-)
<mazga>  /win #2
<mazga> ops
<p373rp4n> Perfetto! Allora: mi connetto ad un router(CISCO) a distanza di circa 200 mt. con una adattatore wireless(DigicomUSB WAVE 54), fino ad una settimana fà usavo i driver esistenti in ubuntu ma la connessione aveva ricezione bassa era lenta e ogni tanto si disconnetteva e non si riconnetteva più, ora ho messo ndiswrapper e i driver Xp 32bit e la connessione è migliorata moltissimo (ricezione 55%, 3 mega in down e 1.40 in up) il problema è che se gio
<p373rp4n> co ad Urban Terror (FPS) mi si disconnette in circa 30 secondi e per riconnettersi impiega quasi 2 minuti.....
<p373rp4n> PS continua a disconnettersi ad oltranza!
<mazga> hai provato su xp o con un altro adattatore?
<attempt> p373rp4n qui comunque sei off topic
<attempt> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<p373rp4n> mazga su xp va benissimo ma ormai non lo uso più.......
<p373rp4n> attempt perchè?
<attempt> se vieni in chat te lo dico
<attempt> ritengo tu abbia fatto il massimo. se ubuntu non ha driver molto buoni per quella scheda wifi e ti va' meglio addirittura con ndiswrapper non credo ci sia molto altro da fare a livello software.
<attempt> probabilmente a ut non gli basta ancora quella banda visto che carica mappe e giocatori continuamente.
<seawolf> *ubuntu non è pronto per i pc desktop! amen,poi noi ci arrangiamo e risolviamo tutto,ma non è per tutti!
<seawolf> e son 4 anni che lo dico
<MaLa_> Posso chiedere qua un consiglio su un acquisto di un Router Broadband?
<MaLa_> ops
<MaLa_> Buonasera a tutti!
<p373rp4n> Sera
<Virunga> Ciao!!
<Virunga> Vorrei sapere se è possibile con il comando grep far restituire in numero della riga, comprese nel conto le linee vuote, della parola che sto cercando nel file.
<Virunga> Grazie
<DeusEx> howdy
<DeusEx> Virunga, man grep
<MaLa_> questo silenzio lo devo intenderlo come un "nessuno può aiutarti"?
<Virunga> DeusEx ??
<Virunga> ho gia' cercato
<DeusEx> Virunga, se avessi fatto "man grep" alla seconda schermata sarebbe comparso:        -n, --line-number
<DeusEx>               Prefix each line of output with the 1-based line number within its input file.  (-n is specified by POSIX.)
<DeusEx> si vede
<DeusEx> dico, si vede come hai cercato
<Virunga> DeusEx forse hai giudicato tu di fretta perchè con -n le linee vuote non sono contate
<puccio> una buona notte a tutti
<DeusEx> Virunga, forse non hai provato tu, visto che grep conta tutte le righe
<DeusEx> Virunga, a grep non gliene frega se una riga è vuota o no: è una riga
<DeusEx> con un terminatore di riga , e pertanto viene contata la riga
<DeusEx> fai la prova
<DeusEx> crea un file "pippo" e mettici alla quinta riga la parola "ciao"
<DeusEx> poi greppa con:   grep -n ciao pippo
<DeusEx> e vedi che ti risponde :)
<Virunga> DeusEx ma ho provato a dargli in pasto un man di un'altro comando cercando una certa parola e mi ritorna il numero 85 a cui corrisponde una riga vuota
<DeusEx> no, fammi capire: hai lanciato man <qualcosa> | grep <parola> ?
<Virunga> si
<Virunga> con -n ovviamente
<DeusEx> dear Virunga il man stampa con il suo pager, che puoi ottenere dando nella shell da cui lo lanci un "echo $PAGER"
<DeusEx> questo pager può anche andare a capo per stare dentro il terminale
<DeusEx> e questo creerebbe la percezione di una falsa riga
<Virunga> a
<DeusEx> se vuoi fare un esperimento di questo tipo, fai così
<DeusEx> lancia:     man comandochetinteressa > pippo.txt
<DeusEx> e poi lancia    grep -n parolachecerchi pippo.txt
<DeusEx> e vedrai che magicamente tutto torna a funzionare
<DeusEx> b
<DeusEx> ;)
<Virunga> hai avuto una bella idea
<Virunga> restituisce lo stesso numero
<Virunga> pero' adesso trovo la parola nel file di testo
<Virunga> grazie
<Virunga> DeusEx
<Virunga> Ciao
<DeusEx> Virunga, LOL :) --> grazie della bella idea
<DeusEx> Virunga, ciao
#ubuntu-it 2010-11-20
<leopesto> @seen yvesbsas
<ubottu-it> leopesto: yvesbsas was last seen in #ubuntu-it 4 days, 23 hours, 22 minutes, and 3 seconds ago: <yvesBsAs> strano..
<matteo__> all'avvio di Xubuntu 10.10, appena installato, mi esce la scritta, mentre carica: keys: premere S per saltare il montaggio, premere M per il montaggio manuale. Per andar avanti devo premere S. Cos'è?
<OverMe> matteo__, hai spippolato con fstab?
<matteo__> OverMe...si, per montare l'altro hard disk...
<matteo__> ma ho seguito la guida...
<OverMe> quale altro hdd? esterno?
<matteo__> OverMe, no interno
<matteo__> e poi per virtualbox...
<matteo__> /dev/sdb1	/media/sdb1	ext3	rw,defaults		 0	 0
<matteo__> none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=123,devmode=664 0 0
<matteo__> ho aggiunto ste 2 righe
<OverMe> mi sa che quelle non servono più col virual box nuovo (quello non ose)
<matteo__> e...le ho messe perchè non vedevo le usb...
<OverMe> ma hai installato l'ose?
<matteo__> no
<OverMe> matteo__, sicuramente è quello che rompe, ma aspetta uno più ferrato in virtualbox
<matteo__> OverMe, ho tolto la riga di virtualbox...vedremo al prossimo riavvio...
<matteo__> tanto no è fondamentale...
<OverMe> si
<matteo__> tu in cosa sei ferrato!? :)
<OverMe> harr
<OverMe> son ferrato ad uscire dei canali con combinazioni di tasti casuali -.-
<Carlin0> lol
<matteo__> harr! Percho io, OverMe, ho ancora quel probblema...che se metto la risoluzione dello schermo a 1280x1024, invece che a 1024x768 come default...riavviando mi si presenta il login che compilato, continua  a riproporsi all'infinito...
<Carlin0> a me sembra strano che un disco montato sulla macchina guest influisca sulla macchina host più probabile che sia il disco interno che hai montato
<matteo__> con la 9.10 xubuntu avevo risolto sostituendo gdm con xdm, ma se lo faccio adesso non si riavvia più il pc. Oggi ho reinstallato xubuntu 3 volte...
<OverMe> matteo__, ma adesso che hai? 10.10?
<Carlin0> sempre la 9.10?
<matteo__> si 10.10
<matteo__> con la 9.10, avevo sto probblema del login infinito, ma loggandomi e premendo esc, di culo, son entrato e ho sostituito gdm con xdm...
<matteo__> e tutto andava liscio, mi loggavo e avevo xubuntu con risoluzione 1280x1024...
<matteo__> ma con 10.10, sostituire non serve, se lo faccio non riparte più il sistema, mi rimane lo schermo nero.
<matteosara> ciao
<matteosara> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<otherman> aiuto!
<otherman> ubuntu non mi monta l'hdd esterno dopo che ho staccato per sbaglio di botto l'alimentazione
<otherman> ma con lsusb viene visto
<otherman> che faccio?
<Scall> In "Gnubiff" si può togliere il rettangolo grigio dentro quale c'è il pinguino che ti notifica le nuove mail? Vorrei vedere il pinguino direttamente sul desktop, senza sfondo. Si può?
<attempt> Scall dovresti editarti l'icona con gimp per esempio, dopo averla trovata e sostituirla nella stessa posizione. e' solo un'idea.
<Bobbix> Buongiorno... ho un problema con KDE non so come mostrare l'anteprima dei files (immagini) sul desktop... su Ubuntu è un default.. su KDE mostra l'icona immagine e non l'icona contenente l'anteprima.
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<sage79> salve. vorrei virtualizzare ubuntu. quanta ram e quanto spazio devo dedicargli? grazie
<giaci> ciao!  ho installato xubuntu su questo pc perchè ubuntu Andava troppo lento... come rimuovo gnome ora?
<rorro007> Ciao a tutti come sisistallo un programma da terminale che stringa devo fare??
<rorro007> disistallo scusate
<Peace-> sage79: che disco hai ?
<Peace-> giaci: mmm ci vuole un sacco di pazienza spetta un po che versione hai ?
<giaci> 10.04
<Peace-> giaci: allora rimuovere gnome è una cosa delicatissima perche hai installato xfce
<giaci> beh e che il pc non è mio
<Peace-> che bene o male  è un po gnome
<Peace-> allora ...
<Peace-> leggi bene non copiare e incollare subito
<giaci> con ubuntu andava lento
<giaci> ora sembra andare bene... magari non serve levare gnome?
<Peace-> beh...
<Peace-> puoi anche mantenerlo
<Peace-> e io direi che prima di fare disastri sarebbe meglio
<giaci> si
<giaci> eheh meglio :)
<Peace-> giaci: io ti do il comando
<Peace-> ma poi veditela tu
<Peace-> in pratica questo comando rimuove tutto gnome
<Peace-> e in parte parte di xfce credo vista la relazione tra i due
<giaci> ok lo salvo da qualche parte e lo userò solo in caso di problemi seri
<giaci> :D
<Peace-> e poi reinstalla xfce
<Peace-> giaci: http://pastebin.ca/1996952
<giaci> ok!
<Peace-> è un bel casino
<Peace-> :)
<giaci> grazie Peace-
<kcc> ciao!
<giaci> si spero di non usarlo
<Peace-> giaci: teoricamente funziona
<giaci> ora devo installargli abbastanza cose da non fargli rimpiangere xp
<Peace-> giaci: io ho fatto piu o meno la stessa cosa per reinstallare kde
<kcc> curiosità: come faccio ad impostare un tema ed uno sfondo predefinito per tutti gli utenti che creo?
<giaci> e a velocità già ora non credo lo rimpiangerà!
<Peace-> kcc: devi incasinare dentro usr/share qualche cosa
<kcc> c'è già un mio tema: si chiam tropical. ma quando creo un nuovo utente torna il predefinito!
<Peace-> kcc: per esempio su kubuntu esisste una cartella chaima kubuntu-default-settings
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> forse esiste anche in ubuntu ma non saprei non uso gnome
<sage79> salve. vorrei virtualizzare ubuntu. quanta ram e quanto spazio devo dedicargli? grazie
<Peace-> sage79: mah che pc hai ?
<sage79> i7 e 4 gb di ram
<Peace-> e la madonna
<Peace-> xD
<sage79> minimo quanto richiede ubuntu=
<Peace-> mah mettegli 512 di ram
<Peace-> che va come un cannone lo stess
<Peace-> spazio su disco mettti 10 giga
<Peace-> e via
<giaci> questo pc ha 247 mb di ram >_<
<sage79> ok grazie
<Peace-> giaci: si beh ma non è il massimo
<giaci> no è uno schifo ubuntu non gira bene
<Peace-> voglio dire io ho installato debian+kde su un pentium 350mhz 256mb di ram e 8 mega di matrox millenium
<Peace-> e andava :D
<giaci> ora con xubuntu... va meglio
<giaci> eheh con calma andava però no? :D
<Peace-> guarda che kde mi consumava na sega con debian :D guarda qua http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/nonepomucknoserachstuff.png
<Peace-> giaci:  guarda che kde mi consumava na sega con debian :D guarda qua http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/nonepomucknoserachstuff.png
<Peace-> cmq
<Peace-> !offtopic | Peace- giaci
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'offtopic'
<Peace-> -.-
<giaci> cc
<Peace-> !chat | Peace- giaci
<ubot-it> Peace- giaci: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giaci> cavolo
<Peace-> giaci: con effetti tipo compiz neh
<giaci> :D
<Bobbix> ho un problema con KDE non so come mostrare l'anteprima dei files (immagini) sul desktop... su Ubuntu è un default.. su KDE mostra l'icona immagine e non l'icona contenente l'anteprima.
<Scall> attempt: riguardo la risposta che mi hai dato prima, dove trovo l'icona di Gnubiff da editare con Gimp? Grazie.
<Peace-> Bobbix: spetta guarda qui
<Peace-> Bobbix: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/videopreviw.jpeg
<Peace-> Bobbix: quello è per i video ma tu mettilo per le foto
<Peace-> Bobbix: se hai kubuntu poi cerca di leggere questo articolo http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/07/what-you-should-wan-do-on-kubuntu-10-04/
<Peace-> Bobbix: è per kubuntu 10.04 ma va bene pure per l ultima
<Bobbix> ma è un'impostazione per dolphn.. c'entra anche per il desktop?
<Peace-> Bobbix: ah per il desktop ... mm tu prova cosi
<Peace-> Bobbix: poi al massimo vedo un po io come fare
<Bobbix> ok
<Bobbix> no niente da fare... e poi su dolphin era già attiva l'anteprima foto..
<Peace-> Bobbix: spetta ma tu intendi questo http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpeg-0-videopreviw15
<Peace-> ?
<Bobbix> SI credo proprio di si
<Peace-> Bobbix: fammi vedere uno scrennshot
<Bobbix> ok
<Bobbix> Peace-: http://imagebin.ca/view/Uv0rNQO.html
<Peace-> vedo
<Peace-> Bobbix: ok allora tu praticamente hai selezionato l opzioone non folder view
<Peace-> ma desktop normale
<Peace-> vediamo se te la risolvo anche cosi
<Bobbix> Credo sia un problema di KDE (spero solo di impostazioni) in dolphin per vedere l'anteprima devo cliccare sull'apposito tasto.. non è un default... sul desktop il tasto non c'è credo sia questo il problema.
<Peace-> Bobbix: a me funziona anche in modalita folder view http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpeg-0-videopreviw16
<Peace-> Bobbix: fammi una schemata delle impostazioni di dollphin
<Peace-> Bobbix: per le foto
<Peace-> Bobbix: torvato
<Peace-> Bobbix: fai tasto destro sul dekstop  l ultima voce io ce l ho in inglese e si chiama folder view settings
<Peace-> Bobbix: dopo di che compare questa schermata
<Peace-> Bobbix: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpeg-0-videopreviw17
<Peace-> Bobbix: more preview e risolvi :D
<Bobbix> No
<Bobbix> O non ho capito.. o è già tutto attivo e non funzia
<Bobbix> Nel menù tasto destro c'è poi.. Sfondo, Attività, Azioni de Mouse, Posizione, Mostra e FIltro
<Peace-> Bobbix: fammi vedere la schermata delle folder view settings
<Bobbix> In Mostra nel sottomenù anteprima... ho già attivato tutto quello relativo alle foto.
<Peace-> Bobbix: tasto destro sul desktop io ho questo http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpeg-0-videopreviw18
<Bobbix> Lascia perdere... quello è un default.. io ero dopo.. al  passaggio successivo
<Scall> Ubuntu non mi riconosce un Joypad. Vorrei usarlo con l'emulatore Mugen64Plus, ma se faccio "input settings" e premo i tasti del joypad per assegnarli non fa niente. Come fare? Nel sito del produttore i driver sono solo per windows...
<Bobbix> ecco guarda qua http://imagebin.ca/view/JV5ZVB.html
<Bobbix> Peace-: come vedi anche sul desktop le opzioni sono attive e quelle impostazioni ero andate a vederle già prima di chiedere supporto qua... certo che è strano però... vediamo che versione di kde ho
<Peace-> Bobbix: guardo
<Peace-> Bobbix: protrebbe essere un pacchetto mancante
<Peace-> Bobbix: aspetta che controllo
<Peace-> molto spesso capita che aggiornando qualche pacchetto salti
<Bobbix> dove verifico la versione di kde?
<Peace-> Bobbix: un attimo perche è un problema insolito
<Peace-> o meglio hai aggiornato kde?
<Peace-> a una versione via repository esterni?
<Bobbix> Credo di si ma non so dove vedere la versione.. dopo ti dico anche i repo
<Peace-> Bobbix: mm potrebbe essere quello il problema
<Bobbix> ho abilitato i backports oltre a queli standard..
<Bobbix> e come aggiornamenti ho anche quelli proposed
<Bobbix> Scusa ma come controllo la versione del mio KDE?
<Peace-> Bobbix: in qualsiasi programma kde vai
<Peace-> su help
<Peace-> e dovrevve mostrarti
<Bobbix> 4.5.1
<Peace-> Bobbix: 10.04?
<Bobbix> Italiano
<Bobbix> si si
<Peace-> ehmm eh si
<Peace-> temo che sia dovuto alla versione di kde4 installata alla cazzo
<Bobbix> ahahhaha
<filo1234> kded -v non da la versione di kde?
<Bobbix> :-)
<Peace-> Bobbix: su 10.04 anche io avevo messo quei repository... per poi pentirmi amaramente
<Bobbix> ups dice 3.5.10 ma com'è possibile?
<Peace-> xD
<Bobbix> e mo?
<Bobbix> se tolgo i repo mica mi riporta indietro tutto?
<Peace-> Bobbix: io visto che kde 4.5.1 non era il massimo della pacchettizzazione ...
<Peace-> ho rimesso kde 4.4.2
<Peace-> che mi va bene
<Bobbix> capisco... quindi cosa mi consiglieresti di fare?
<Bobbix> Reinstallo?
<Peace-> Bobbix: guarda... queste sono cose altamente... discutibili nel senso che potresti tenerti il sistema cosi
<Peace-> Bobbix:  certo è che ... insomma installare una versione da repository proposed...
<Bobbix> Se reinstallo quasi quasi vado su gnome... sai io ho sempre installato gnome ma mi andava di provare kde e ogni malfunzionamento l'ho sempre associato ad una mia scarsa conoscenza di KDE... ma fino ad ora con Gnome non ho mai sofferto come per kde.
<Peace-> non è il massimo... non c'è supporto voglio dir e
<Peace-> Bobbix: perche gnome è sempre uguale :)
<Bobbix> e stabile
<Peace-> Bobbix: se tu avessi mantenunto kde 4.4.2 supporta ufficialmente è stabile tanto uguale a gnome
<Bobbix> Non volevo morire prima di aver provato KDE
<Peace-> Bobbix: torna all'ovile
<Peace-> che ti devo dire :)
<massimo18> :)
<Peace-> se non si è capaci a stare fermi con gli aggiornamenti...
<Bobbix> ahahahha vabbè... grazie 1000000 Peace... ora ci faccio un pensierino, di solito non mi arrendo facilmente.
<Peace-> è logico che dopo non vi possiate lamentare
<Peace-> Bobbix: cmq la solizione ci sarebbe...
<Peace-> senza reinstallare
<Peace-> ..
<Bobbix> AhMa no Peace ti sbagli... guarda che ho atteso tre anni prima di aggiornare
<Peace-> beh non penso ... kde 4.4.2 è quella di default
<Bobbix> ero alla 8.04 ed ho atteso fino alla nuova LTS proprio per non aggiornare sempre
<Peace-> kde 4.5.1 è uscita due mesi fa
<Bobbix> (non stai capendo... comunque andiamo su chat che è meglio)
<Peace-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<giaci> riciao
<giaci> :) ultimo problema... poi dovrebbe essere tutto a posto.. sapete cosa devo digitare nel terminale per vedere divx dvd, video da youtube, mp3 ecc...?
<filo1234> !flashplayer | giaci
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'flashplayer'
<filo1234> -.-
<giaci> :D
<filo1234> !flas
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'flas'
<filo1234> uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<filo1234> !flash
<ubot-it> flash is Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash - Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash su sistemi ad architettura 64 bit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash/Architettura64Bit
<glpiana> ola
<adl> mi si blocca ubuntu 10.04 all'avvio
<adl> Qualcuno sa come aiutarmi. Dopo un po di tempo che riaccendo il cp mi si blocca il mouse e la tastiera, e per farlo ripartire devo drasticamente spegnere il computer con il tasto on/off. Chi puo' aiutarmi?
<supersavio> Giorno a tutti
<arovai> salve a tutti
<arovai> ma qui si chiedono info?
<arovai> toc toc toc c'e' nessuno???????
<DAMN3dg1rl> salve..
<arovai> salveciao
<arovai> come funziona qui?
<arovai> fanno male le manine?????
<arovai> HEI MA A CHE E A CHI SERVE QUESTA CHAT?
<massimo18> arovai: leggi il topic
<massimo18> e non urlare
<filo1234> !irc | arovai
<ubot-it> arovai: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<arovai> cosi magari ha risposto qualcuno
<arovai> se qualcuno mi puo aiutare, non riesco a usare correttamente la scheda video, che e' una xabre 330 sis.
<paolinux> salve
<arovai> se ho ben capito per chiedere aiuto devo scrivere qui le domande a cui vorrei risposta..?
<DAMN3dg1rl> arovai, sai che ore sono ?
<arovai> certo
<Peace-> mio dio sis
<supersavio> DAMN3dg1rl,  ciao anche tu qui
<supersavio> non ti avevo visto
<arovai> si sis
<Peace-> arovai: preparati che hai la scheda piu schifosa
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> !sis
<ubot-it> Driver per schede grafiche SiS: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari
<Peace-> arovai: ma leggi bene...
<arovai> ho letto
<Peace-> ci sono diversi modelli
<FloodBotIt1> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<DAMN3dg1rl> arovai, a quest'ora la gente è in pausa dal lavoro, e dato che spesso la gente qua sta su irc mentre lavora, direi che pochi saranno disponibili
<arovai> si infatti
<arovai> oggi e' sabato
<arovai> e di solito non si lavora
<Peace-> gia se si schiarisce io vado a farmi un bel butto con il paracadute
<arovai> dicevo che ho letto la guida ma non riesco a capire bene cosa devo scaricare e da COSA DIPENDE
<arovai> io ho una scheda denominata xabre 330 ma il driver cambia a seconda di come e' compilato non ho capito bene cosa
<arovai> vabbe vado a chedere sul forum, belle cose e grazie lo stesso
<Scall> Aiuto con "Pitivi"! Voglio eliminare l'audio da un video, ma nel momento in cui seleziono l'audio viene selezionato in automatico anche il video, quindi se premo il bottone "Elimina selezionato" viene eliminato audio più video :S
<AlexZion> ciao a tutti ......
<AlexZion> ho appena finito di configurare una nuova installazione di kubuntu 10.10, ma mi sembra che abbia un comportamento un pò strano riguardo ai settaggi ....., sembra quasi che non vengano salvati completamente ....., qualcuno ha riscontrato problemi simili !?!
<Scall> AlexZion: strano... io comunque utilizzo Ubuntu quindi credo di non poterti aiutare :-(
<Scall> ma comunque cos'è che non ti salva completamente?
<AlexZion> o forse l'aggiornamento alla 4.5.3 !?!, che oltre che disistallarmi kubuntu-desktop e altre cose fondamentali per il sistema (le ho dovute reinstallare a mano) fa anche casini con i settaggi !?!
<AlexZion> beh ad esempio il settaggio dei caratteri .....
<AlexZion> o ad esempio se provo ad installare un altro splash dal pannello apposito , non appare nella lista , a meno che io non lo faccia come SuperUser ...., e qualche altra stranezza....
<Scall> gli aggiornamenti li hai fatti tutti?
<AlexZion> tipo un plasmoide sulla barra in basso che non ha salvato la posizione assegnata ....
<AlexZion> si si ...
<AlexZion> orami sa che provo a rinominare la cartella .kde e gliela faccio ricreare ....
<Scall> forse dovresti postare nel forum, dato che nessuna della persone on-line sta rispondendo. comunque non ho mai sentito un problema del genere su kubuntu... è davvero strano! :S
<puccio> ciao a tutti
<roxdragon> ciao
<davide_> chiedo aiuto il comando per associare il mio router wireless alla mia scheda di rete, non funzia non mi collego
<ivan_> Salve a tutti...
<ivan_> ho un problema: dopo aver installato alcuni aggiornamenti da Ubuntu 9.10, al riavvio non parte + il sistema...
<ivan_> c'è un modo per ripristinare???
<roxdragon> complimenti ^^
<roxdragon> :D
<roxdragon> capita spesso
<ivan_> <roxdragon> dici  a me? :-)
<jester-> ivan_: la colpa è sempre degli aggiornamenti o della corrente nè?
<roxdragon> si ivan_  capita spesso non sei l'unico ^^
<jester-> ivan_: se non dici dopo aver pacioccato che cosa, stiamo sempre nel campo delle 100 pertiche
<ivan_> <jester-> in pratica i gestore aggiornamenti consigliava di fare un avanzamento parziale per poter installare tutti gli aggiornamenti...tuttavia ho rifutato...inoltre alcuni pacchetti non era sicuri....
<ivan_> sta di fatto ke terminata l'installazione mi ha chiesto di riavviare...
<ivan_> a da allora non parte più.....
<jester-> ivan_: parti in ripristiono (recivery), vai in shell di root e dai sudo apt-get upgrade e poiapt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> (recovery)*
<daniele> ciao, dovrei installare i driver di canon mp270 solo che li trovo solamnete a 32 bit mentre a me servono a 64
<daniele> cm potrei fare?
<ivan_> <jester-> ora sono su winzozz...da un'altro pc perchè sto installando dalla live la connessione wireless...se no...niente internet
<jester-> ivan_: vai in shell con supporto di rete
<jester-> serve a un tubo la live
<jester-> in quasto caso
<ivan_> <jester-> aspetta...dal menù del grub non ho l'opzione recovery...in più mi collego in internet con una chiavetta wireless....
<jester-> ivan_: dovresti avere lìopzione ripristino o recoveri se non hai taroccato /etc/defualt/grub
<nicotano> buon pomeriggio
<ivan_> l'ho taroccato...infatti ora con la live sto cercando di ripristinarlo...anzi avevo tolto il # sull'ultima riga...e ora l'ho ripristinato...ma non riesco a dare sudo update-grub2
<jester-> se on c'è pigia e, al posto di quiet splash ci scrivi single
<jester-> ivan_: se non sei in cheroot
<jester-> chroot*
<ivan_> quindi??...non ricordo bene la procedura..
<jester-> !grub | ivan_
<ubot-it> ivan_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ivan_> devo fare questo?? sudo chroot /mnt per aggiornare il grub??? <jester->
<sercik> Ciao
<sercik> sapete come è possibile attivare la connessione vireless in modalità testuale?
<sercik> perchè non mi parte più X perchè ho disinstallato i drivers nouveau
<ivan_> <jester-> se no dimmi un'altro modo x entare in recovery....
<jester-> ivan_: al menu grub pigi e cancelli "quiet splash" e scrivi sigle leggi la nota sotto per bootare
<jester-> ivan_: pigi il tasto e
<jester-> edit
<ivan_> ora ci provo...
<sercik> devo attivare wifi in modalità testo per scaricare da internet i drivers nouveau, altrimenti non mi parte più X
<sercik> e poi non conosco questo nuovo X, una volta c'era il bellissimo xorg.conf :(
<sercik> dove si può cambiare drivers e mettere magari vesa?
<jester-> sercik: sudo dhclietn wlan0
<sercik> jester- ho provato ma mi da errore
<jester-> sercik: non fai prima a rinominare /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<sercik> jester- quel file non esiste più
<jester-> sercik: se wlan0 è la wifi
<sercik> il nuovo X non utilizza più xorg.conf o almeno il suo uso è opzionale
<sercik> si wlan0 è la wifi
<sercik> e viene vista da linux
<sercik> ma non si collega!
<max_sme> ciao non riesco a salvare le immagini da internet;faccio tasto destro salva immagini ma non fa niente che è successo?grazie
<jester-> sercik: nuovo X?
<sercik> ti spiego
<sercik> tutto funzionava poi ho provato a installare i drivers nvidia manualmente
<sercik> cioè con lo script dal sito nvidia
<Catfoot> ciao a tutti
<sercik> ma prima ho disinstallato i drivers opensource
<sercik> risultato: la compilazione dei drivers nvidia è fallita ed X non parte più perchè non trova il drivers nouveau
<jester-> sercik: togli pure quelli da sito
<sercik> ma non li ho installati
<attempt> sercik se installi un driver nvidia te lo ricrea lo xorg.conf. e da quel momento lo usi come ti pare anche con i nouveau. se li puoi installare ovviamente. era meglio se sceglievi i current dal gestore.
<jester-> sercik: se non c'è xorg.conf parte con generico
<sercik> si ma X non parte
<sercik> come devo dirtelo
<sercik> X cerca il driver nouveau che non trova
<sercik> e quindi rimane in testuale
<jester-> sercik: da live funza la wifi?
<sercik> vorrei reinstallare i nouveau
<sercik> ma non ho internet
<sercik> in modalità test
<sercik> testo
<sercik> mi pare che la wifi funzionava si
<sercik> sono quasi sicuro di si
<ivan_> <jester-> ho fatto come m hai detto, tuttavia dopo un po' di scritte...si è bloccato....c'è un trattino in basso che lampeggia....
<attempt> entra con il kernel recovery
<jester-> sercik: parti in recoveryh e vai in shell con supporto network
<Catfoot> qualcuno mi può dare una mano con open office? non esiste più il canale dedicato? ho bisogno di un consiglio su delle macro impegnative
<sercik> per favore spiegati meglio
<jester-> ivan_ single non va fra bli "  "
<ivan_> <jester-> l'ho scritto senza...
<attempt> all'avvio dai shift vedi grub scegli il kernel recovery che ti porta ad un menu. scegli di entrare in shell con supporto network. sercik
<jester-> sercik: menu di grub divrsti avere la riga con ripristino e recovery che sia
<sercik> ah ok
<sercik> adesso ho capito
<sercik> ora provo
<ivan_> cmq ho notato che posso dare dei comandi....<jester->
<sercik> ma mi sai dire invece come editare la configurazione di X
<sercik> in modo che non usi il driver nouveau che non è più disponibile sul miko sistema?
<sercik> magari partire col generico vesa
<jester-> sercik: se non c'è xorg.conf non c'è niente da editare
<sercik> ma da qualche parte la configurazione se la andrà a leggere scusa
<sercik> chi cxxxo gli dice nouveau?!?
<sercik> o dici che fa la autoconfigurazione ogni volta che parte?
<sercik> al limite ci sarà qualche paramentro da passare in modalità testo....
<jester-> sercik: installa xserver-xorg-video-nv  e lascia perdere i francesi
<sercik> ma si può creare xorg col comando X -configure ?
<sercik> jester- non ho internet,
<sercik> :)
<sercik> LOL
<sercik> :O
<FloodBotIt1> sercik: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> sercik: sudo ./Nvidiasticazz.run --uninstall
<sercik> AHAH
<sercik> potrebbe essere una idea
<jester-> sercik: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nv
<sercik> ma non rispondi sopra?
<jester-> sercik: se non c'è xorg.conf riavvia che parte
<sercik> ma non sono scemo
<sercik> non parte
<jester-> sercik: attacca il filo
<sercik> perchè cerca sempre quel cavolo di nouveau
<sercik> grazie!
<sercik> lo so che se attacco il filo va!
<jester-> sercik: se vai in shell con supporto frete dovrebbe andare
<sercik> comunque vado e provo
<sercik> ci leggiamo tra un po!
<ivan_> <jester-> quindi??
<jester-> <jester-> sercik: sudo ./Nvidiasticazz.run --uninstall
<jester-> <sercik> AHAH
<jester-> <jester-> sercik: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nv
<ivan_> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/892..... does not exist
<ivan_> Dropping to a shell
<ivan_> (initramfs) _
<ivan_> queste sn le ultime righe che leggo....
<ivan_> <jester-> ke faccio???
<jester-> ivan_: serve la live allora
<ivan_>  <jester-> ok...allora ricarico la live....
<sercik> mannaggia jester- non potevi dirmi che c'era una modalità safe-graphics
<sercik> adesso è partito e funziona internet
<sercik> purtroppo non sono stato in grado di attivare internet in console
<jester-> sercik: da recovery mi pare ci sia modalita grafica minima
<sercik> appunto
<jester-> usalo
<sercik> se me lo dicevi subito non mi sbattevo
<sercik> così tanto
<sercik> però mi dispiace che non sono capace di attivare internet in modalità testo
<sercik> non è wpa_supplicant che si occupa di questo?
<ivan_> rieccomi...era saltata la linea...ho riavviato per l'ennesima volta la LIVE
<ivan_> ora ke faccio?? sto uscendo matto.....
<ivan_> <jester-> ci 6...?
<jester-> ivan_: eh
<jester-> ivan_: vai in internet con la live?
<ivan_> <jester-> non posso perchè mi collego con la wireless...provo a reinstallare i driver...allora?
<jester-> ivan_: usate il cavo?
<jester-> usare*
<ivan_> <jester-> devo spostare il pc dall'altra parte della casa...adesso vedo se riesco a ripristinare la wireless cn la live...
<sercik> sapete come si fa a cambiare il SO di default in grub?
<jester-> sercik: sessioni
<jester-> sercik: no spe
<jester-> confondevo con gdm
<sercik> perchè sto cavolo di grub2 non riesco a capirlo!
<sercik> ma perchè minc... cambiamo sempre?
<sercik> prima c'era il semplicissimo menu.lst cambiavi default e via
<jester-> sercik: cambi il numero in /ec/defaukt grub che comincia a contare da 0
<jester-> 0 è il primo inlista
<jester-> sercik: il concetto è lo stesso
<jester-> cambia solo il file
<sercik> GRUB_DEFAULT=4
<sercik> ma parte sempre il primo
<sercik> però adesso ho visto che c'è scritto di eseguire update-grub
<sercik> sarà quello il problema?
<sercik> ho dato update-grub ora riavvio e vediamo!
<jester-> sercik: se dopo non dai sudo update-grub mica lo sa che hai modificato
<Leo_> Ciao, c'è qualcuno che parla italiano
<Leo_> ?
<ivan_> <jester-> ninete nn riesco a far partire la connessione...se mi dici quali comandi dare...ci proverò più tardi....
<jester-> Leo_: essendo un canale it forse, dico forse qualcuno c'è
<Leo_> haha jester, grazie mille, scusa me sono totalmente nuovo di questo canale, ho un problema con ubuntu, non mi riconosce la stampante se non quando la collego ricollego via usb
<Leo_> com'è possibile?
<jester-> ivan_: recovery, vai nella cartella dove hai il .run e dai sudo ./nvidiasticazz.run --uninstall
<jester-> ivan_:anzi vai in chroot e dai sudo update grub
<ivan_> <jester-> per andare in chroot?
<jester-> poi usi il recovery
<jester-> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ivan_> <jester-> ma non ci avevo capito molto già prima...io nn devo ripristinare il grub....
<jester-> ivan_: madu, li c'è come andare un chroot
<jester-> e in chroot aggironi grub
<jester-> aggiorni*
<jester-> ivan_: in pratica un chroot usi il sistema installato sulla partizione
<jester-> da shell naturlamente
<ivan_> ok....ci provo...
<mlazzari2> sera a tutti
<ivan_> ho caricati chroot...tuttavia mi riconosce solo windowx XP
<ivan_> come mai????
<nicotano> salve
<ivan_> <jester-> ho seguito la guida passo passo...
<coX> ciao a tutti. Volevo chiedere se qualcuno può dirmi come posso modificare i trip points, dato che quelli impostati sul mio netbook con ubuntu 10.10 sono: critical (S5):           100 C passive:                 85 C: tc1=2 tc2=5 tsp=10 devices=CPU0 CPU1
<coX> anche perchè mi son accorto che anche quando si scalda le ventole non partono
<coX> anche modificandole con echo mi da errore di I/O
<vncnz_> !mp3
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<vncnz_> win k
<Francis> Ciao, ho installato Banshee da Ubuntu SW center ma i video si vedono solo se muovo la finestra, suggerimenti
<Francis> Banshee ver. 1.6
<vncnz_> Uhm.. Io non so aiutarti! Pero' ti posso consigliare vlc come programma per i file multimediali di qualunque genere: io mi ci trovo molto bene
<Francis> Vncnz, grazie ho provato a togliere glieffetti video aggiuntivi e sembra migliorare
<Francis> Vncnz, con vlc gestisci anche Ipod tuoch ... non trovo un sw che me gusta
<attempt> vlc e' il top
<attempt> gli effetti se rompono probabilmente hai una ati
<attempt> su vlc puoi anche settare diversi tipi di uscita video finche' non trovi la migliore per resa.
<Francis> Vncnz, intendi na scheda video non troppo potente ?
<Francis> Vncnz, Itunes su video era ok a parte la velocità VLC ci somiglia
<vncnz_> uhm.. ha ragione chi ha detto che è colpa della scheda video
<vncnz_> pensandoci bene un paio di anni fa avevo lo stesso problema
<vncnz_> era una ati in stile anni '50 ^^'
<attempt> dei driver piu' che della scheda
<vncnz_> vabbè, driver e scheda sono abbastanza legati.. Però da due anni non so più niente delle ati..
<attempt> !ati
<ubot-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<vncnz_> ora uso felicemente una intel, che con ubuntu va alla grande
<attempt> ubuntu quale?
<attempt> pare che maverick con le ati abbia qualche problema. meglio lucid.
<vncnz_> ora ho la versione 10.10, ma anche la 10.04 andava benissimo
<vncnz_> la 9.10 non ricordo bene
<vncnz_> ma mi pare andasse bene
<attempt> con le intel scusa
<vncnz_> parlo della mia intel però.. Ai tempi della ati usavo ubuntu 6.06
<vncnz_> era un casino a quei tempi installare i driver e farli andare
<Francis> Vncnz, dove posso vedere che hw c'è installato ?
<attempt> lo dicevo a uso e consumo di Francis. apri il terminale e dai  lshw | grep Vga
<baz2010> ciao
<vncnz_> prova con lspci | grep VGA
<vncnz_> VGA va tutto maiuscolo, se non erro.. attenzione perchè è case-sensitive
<attempt> si infatti scusa
<Francis> <vncnz, trovata: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<vncnz_> ditemi una cosa (non sapevo cosa fosse IRC fino a mezzora fa)
<vncnz_> come si fa a vedere l'elenco degli utenti nella stanza?
<vncnz_> ah è una intel allora
<attempt> Francis che ubuntu hai maverick?
<vncnz_> una intel integrata è davvero strano che dia problemi.. a me va senza nemmeno i driver
<attempt> vncnz_ strano che tu  non ne veda l'elenco da qualche parte. attiva la visualizzazione dalle preferenze o configurazione del client che usi.
<Francis> vncz, si sono senza driver proprietari solo queli UBUNTU 10.94 Lucid
<Francis> Scusate ho esagerato la versione è 10.04
<attempt> allora tieni gli effetti disattivati.
<attempt> in alternativa puoi lanciare banshee da terminale e vedere se notifica degli errori e quali.
<Francis> Si ma nache così non è che funzioni bene, se non "Scuoto" la finestra non si vede ... e full screen non va
<vncnz_> sì sì chiaro, intendo senza driver aggiuntivi. Senza driver manco un mouse funziona ^^
<vncnz_> di client per IRC sto usando ircssi, client da console testuale
<Francis> potrebbe essere perchè ho solo 1 gb di ram, per il multimedia di base funziona bene
<Francis> attemp, lanciare da terminale ? sono profano ... che si deve fare?
<attempt> apri un terminale
<vncnz_> applicazioni --> accessori --> terminale (se sei su gnome)
<attempt> lo hai nel menu
<Francis> si ok
<attempt> se ci scrivi un nome di programma e dai enter avvia il programma
<vncnz_> a questo punto, nel terminale, devi digitare il nome del programma
<vncnz_> e premere enter
<Francis> quando le cose sono semplici .. ;-)
<attempt> e intanto nel terminale vedi che combina
<vncnz_> NON chiudere il terminale finchè il programma è in esecuzione
<vncnz_> altrimenti lo uccidi
<Francis> Nonha scritto nulla nel terminale
<Francis> L'ho avviato eed ho anche eseguito un film
<giovanni> #pidgin
<Francis> ma è normale che se banshee sta eseguendo un pezzo e schiaccio la X per chiudere la musica non smette ?
<Francis> devo mettere in pausa prima di chiudere la finestra
<valerio> ciao a tutti
<valerio> ho un problema urgente
<valerio> ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu ma non si connette ad internet
<K99Brain> Francis, magari rimane in esecuzione nella systray
<valerio> cosa devo fare??
<valerio> via wireless
<tull> c'è qualcuno esperto di backup?  se io backuppo le directory di sistema, nel caso che non funzioni piu qualcosa, e poi le ripristino rischio che faccio casini?
<K99Brain> valerio, che genere di connessione?
<K99Brain> valerio, adesso sei via cavo?
<valerio> si
<valerio> da un altro computer
<vncnz_> @Francis non credo sia normale..
<ubottu-it> vncnz_: Error: "Francis" is not a valid command.
<vncnz_> x Francis: non credo sia normale..
<jester-> valerio: naturalmente rigorosamente wifi, perchè usare il cavo per quanto basta a sistemare è sacrilegio
<valerio> vorrei connettermi via wireless con il laptop
<tull> valerio, ma l'hai prpvata prima in live cd?
<K99Brain> valerio, intanto vieni qui via cavo col pc incriminato
<valerio> non si connette
<valerio> neanche con il cavo
<jester-> valerio: col cavo si connette
<valerio> no no
<valerio> giuro
<valerio> cerca una connessione
<valerio> ma non riesce a connettersi
<valerio> sto impazzendo
<valerio> cosa posso fare??
<jester-> valerio: hai un router connesso a internet?
<valerio> esatto
<valerio> netgear
<tull> il ripristino di sistema di winodws equivale ad una clonazione?
<valerio> in questo momento sto riprovando a connettermi
<valerio> ma niente da fare
<valerio> anche con il cavo non riesce a trovare la connessione
<Francis> vncz, va be' ptrovo VLC, grazie
<vncnz_> spengo il pc perchè devo uscire tra un po'
<tull> valerio, il router è collegato via cavo ethernet?
<valerio> si
<valerio> ora si
<vncnz_> francis, se vlc dovesse funzionare sei a posto! legge tutti i formati che io abbia mai conosciuto
<tull> come ora si
<tull> valerio, prima no?
<valerio> si si
<valerio> anche prima
<jester-> valerio: serve sapere se il modem è un router e devi lanciare la connessione
<valerio> si è un router
<valerio> netgear
<jester-> valerio: quindi collegato a internet per i cassi sui
<valerio> no
<valerio> cioè
<valerio> scusami
<valerio> il portatile non vede internet
<tull> valerio, scrivi tutto in una riga sola
<valerio> il pc fisso, dal quale ti scrivo, ovviamente si
<jester-> valerio: se non è collegato a internet per non è un router
<valerio> si si
<valerio> è un router
<jester-> valerio: vai in preferenze connessioni di rete, tab DSL e prova a far fare una nuova connessione
<valerio> ok
<jester-> valerio: stacca altri pc
<giaci> ciao ragazzi sapete come posso leggere il formato psd ?
<valerio> in tab dls non figura niente
<jester-> valerio: nova connessione dovrebbe cercare il concentratore
<valerio> non posso staccare altri pc, altrimenti non posso parlare con te
<jester-> valerio: in winzoz lanci una connessione per collegarti?
<giaci> :)
<valerio> accendo il router e basta
<jester-> valerio: da terminale dai ifconfig ee dimmi se c'è eth0
<valerio> ok, un attimo
<valerio> ci sono due voci: eth0 e lo
<giaci> nada?
<jester-> valerio: sudo dhclient eth0
<jester-> giaci: installa ubuntu-restricted-extra e spera
<valerio> si sta creando una lista di informazionei
<jester-> lascia finire
<valerio> dhcpdiscover on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
<giaci> spero? :D non è sicuro quindi?
<jester-> valerio: lu cavo è attaccato?
<valerio> si si
<tull> giaci, hai provato con gimp?
<jester-> valerio: tornato al prompt?
<valerio> è uscito scritto: No dhcpoffers receivd
<valerio> alla fine della lista
<jester-> valerio: il rutter ha nat abilitato?
<valerio> oddio, non lo so
<jester-> valerio: ping libero.it
<valerio> ma dove devo digitarlo
<valerio> sul pc da cui scrivo??
<jester-> terminale
<valerio> ah ok
<jester-> dal pc che non va
<valerio> unknow host libero.it
<valerio> ora cosa faccio???
<jester-> valerio:che ip ha il router
<valerio> 192.168.0.1
<tull> giaci, hai provato con gimp?
<jester-> valerio: vai in preferenze di rete
<valerio> ok
<giaci> si
<jester-> valerio: connessione cavo
<giaci> ma niente
<valerio> scusami, dov'è??
<jester-> valerio: c'è eth0?
<giaci> non me le apre nemmeno gimp
<tull> giaci, con quale versione di photoshop l'hai creato quel file?
<jester-> valerio: clicca destro l'icona in alto
<giaci> non l'ho creato io
<giaci> è del fotografo
<tull> immaginavo
<valerio> scusami dov'è jok
<tull> giaci, mi sa che non lo puoi aprire
<jester-> valerio: preferenze/connessioni di rete
<valerio> connessione cavo corrisponde a wired??
<jester-> valerio: yes wired
<valerio> ok
<valerio> fatto
<jester-> c'è eth0?
<valerio> c'è scritto auto eth0
<valerio> never
<jester-> valerio: modifica
<valerio> ok
<giaci> acc
<giaci> nulla quindi?
<jester-> valerio: tab ipv4
<valerio> ok
<jester-> valerio: metti manuale
<valerio> ok
<jester-> valerio: poi sotto fai aggiungi
<valerio> poi?
<valerio> ok
<jester-> clicca il primo box a sinistra
<valerio> fatto
<jester-> valerio: 192.168.0.10
<valerio> fatto
<jester-> valerio: secondo, la pask 255.255.255.0
<valerio> fatto
<jester-> valerio: tezzo il gateway 192.168.0.1 e batti enter o non po prende
<tull> giaci, vuoi solo leggerli o anche modificarli?
<valerio> fatto
<jester-> valerio: server dns 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<valerio> scusami, ma come server dns sto usando Opendns
<giaci> leggerli
<valerio> devo impostare quelli??
<jester-> valerio: virgola e spazio fra uno e l'altro
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<jester-> valerio: salva
<tull> giaci, prova con scribus o con inkscape
<valerio> aspetta
<valerio> io ho settato i dns di Open dns sul router
<valerio> non dovrei inserire quelli??
<jester-> valerio: non importa
<valerio> ah ok
<tull> valerio, magari il problema è opendns
<valerio> ok, ma non mi fa salvare
<valerio> come mai
<jester-> valerio: il router dovresti lasciarlo settato sui dns del provider
<valerio> jester, perdonami
<valerio> ho inserito le cifre ma non mi fa salvare
<jester-> valerio: lascia solo 8.8.8.8
<tull> ma come mai usi gli opendns?
<tull> se fossi cinese capirei
<jester-> perchè erano di moda
<tull> visto che sono negli usa a quanto so, non vedo che vantaggi tu possa avere
<tull> usa quelli del tuo provider e fai prima
<jester-> se pinghi sono peggio dei google
<valerio> niente
<valerio> non mi fa salvare
<jester-> valerio: hai sbagliato a scrivere qualcosa se il pulsante non si abilita
<tull> valerio prova i dns del tuo provider, quelli andavano?
<valerio> aspetta juster
<valerio> ricominciamo
<valerio> le cifre devo inserirle nel dns server, giusto???
<tull> jester-, basta che qualcosa si chiami open, e c'è la folla, è dientanto un marchio
<valerio> in serach domanis, cosa devo inserire???
<tull> diventato
<jester-> nulla
<valerio> niente
<jester-> valerio: 8.8.8.8 nel primo box
<valerio> uff, niente
<valerio> lascio gli spazi
<jester-> valerio: controlla che hai fatto qualche errore
<tull> jester-, mah io non le ho mai impostate queste cose
<jester-> tull: se non va il dhcp del rutter
<valerio> allora, devo scrivre cifra, spazio, punto, spazio, cifra e così via, giusto??
<valerio> non mi salva, non riesco a capire il perchè??
<jester-> valerio: nel box grosso cosa ahi
<jester-> hai
<valerio> 192.16.0.10
<jester-> ip mask e gw
<valerio> 255.255.255.0
<valerio> 198.168.0.1
<jester-> valerio: non è che hai una roga vuota li dentro
<jester-> riga*
<valerio> no
<valerio> non si vede niente
<jester-> valerio: non è che hai fatto aggiungi a tutte le voci?
<jester-> e hai tre righe?
<valerio> no
<valerio> solo una riga
<valerio> con i dati che mi hai dato
<jester-> sotto cosa hai
<valerio> dns server e serach domans
<jester-> valerio: nel primo box sotto a quello dell'ip etc
<jester-> dns server
<valerio> ok
<valerio> scusami jester
<jester-> valerio: search domain deve essere vuoto
<roxdragon> sera
<valerio> se non inserisco 8.8.8.8, posso premere il tasto apply
<valerio> ma se inserisco le cifre, non mi permette di premerlo
<jester-> valerio: in dns serve 8.8.8.8
<Etneo> ciao jester
<jester-> valerio: virgola spazio 8.8.4.4
<jester-> yo Etneo
<valerio> ok
<valerio> non dovevo mettere gli spazi
<valerio> tra le cifre
<valerio> ora posso premere apply
<jester-> ok
<leo_> stampante non funziona
<valerio> ok
<jester-> valerio: dai ifconfig
<valerio> la connessione c'è,
<valerio> ora vedo
<valerio> se le pagine internet si aprono
<jester-> valerio: vedi indirizzo inet ?
<valerio> ci sta mettendo una vita ad aprirsi, per adesso non si vede niente
<valerio> è in fase di caricamento ma no si apre la pagina
<valerio> cosa faccio??
<valerio> niente, non apre nessuna pagina, carica ma non apre
<valerio> non visualizza niente
<valerio> server not found
<jester-> valerio: dai ifconfig
<valerio> fatto
<jester-> valerio: c'è inet 192.168.0.10?
<jester-> su eth0
<valerio> no, c'è 192. 168. 0.1
<valerio_> whois valerio
<jester-> valerio_: allora hai cannato a scrivere la conf
<valerio> susami
<valerio> ho sbagliato
<valerio> hai ragione
<valerio> ora correggo
<FloodBotIt1> valerio: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> valerio: 0.1 va nel gatway a destra
<jester-> valerio: che è l'ip del ruttero
<valerio> ok
<valerio> cosa devo fare??
<valerio> ho corretto l'address con 192.168.0.10, come volevi tu
<jester-> valerio: poi 255.255.255.0
<valerio> ok
<jester-> e terzo a sinistra 192.168.0.1
<valerio> ok
<jester-> terzo a destra scusa
<jester-> sotto gateway
<valerio> scusami, ricapitolo: Address 192.168.0.10   Netmask 255 255. 255.0   Gateway 198.168.0.1
<valerio> fatto
<jester-> ok
<valerio> salvo??
<jester-> dns a posto?
<jester-> salva
<valerio> sifatto
<valerio> in ifconfig cmq non figura l'address
<valerio> come mai??
<valerio> c'è quello di prima
<valerio> 198.168.0.1
<jester-> valerio: ricontrolla la conf
<jester-> adress metti a posto e batti enter
<valerio> tutto ok
<valerio> tutto a posto
<jester-> valerio: sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<jester-> valerio: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<valerio> mi sconnette e mi connette
<jester-> valerio: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<jester-> cosa c'è dentro
<valerio> 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4
<jester-> valerio: sicuro che il rutter sia 198.168.0.1?
<valerio> si
<jester-> valerio: sudo iptables -F
<jester-> valerio: ping 198.168.0.1
<valerio> non succede niente
<valerio> destination host unreachble
<jester-> valerio: non vede il rutter
<jester-> cavo no bbuono
<jester-> valerio: cavo da pc ad ub del rutter?
<jester-> hub*
<valerio> si
<jester-> dritto'
<jester-> ?
<valerio> ma se volessi connettermi solo via wireless
<valerio> cosa dovrei fare???
<jester-> valerio: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<jester-> valerio: iwconfig la vede la wlan?
<valerio> auto lo     iface lo inet loopback
<jester-> valerio: OK
<valerio> lo no wireless extensions eth0 no wireless extensions
<jester-> valerio: se non pinga il router = non lo vede e la rete è a posto, prova a riavviare
<valerio> riavvio il pc o anche il router??
<jester-> pc
<valerio> ok, un attimo
<valerio> il portatile è un pò lento, un attimo di pazienza
<jester-> valerio: non vorrei che nel bios non hai abilitato ne wifi ne network
<valerio> ok
<valerio> come faccio a saperlo?
<valerio> computer riavviato
<valerio> mi dice che sono connesso
<valerio> ma visualizzo pagine internet
<jester-> valerio: va o no
<valerio> ma non visualizzo, volevo dire
<valerio> connesso ma le pagine non vengono visualizzate
<valerio> cosa faccio?
<jester-> valerio: http://72.14.255.104/
<jester-> valerio: apre google?
<valerio> un attimo
<valerio> uff, scusami devo un attimo riavviare
<jester-> valerio: io vado a cena se apre google sono i dns
<valerio> ok
<valerio> ti ringrazio
<valerio> provo a vedere se c'è qualcuno che può continuare a darmi una mano
<valerio> sei stato gentilissimo
<valerio> niente, impossibile connettersi
<giumend> buona sera a tutti
<giumend> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare  a installare e far funzionare xplanet?
<tull> valerio, non apre google?
<valerio> no
<tull> hai provato a rimettere i vecchi dns?
<valerio> eh, non ricordo quali sono
<valerio> ad dir la verità, mi pare che non usassi niente
<tull> cavoli tuoi, chiama il tuo provider
<giumend> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare a installare xplanet
<tull> valerio, anche se non lo sai usavi dei dns
<tull> valerio, ma è mai funzionato questo router?
<valerio> si si
<tull> quando valerio?
<valerio> con la versione precedente di ubuntu non avevo problemi
<valerio> mi connettevo anche via wireless
<tull> hai provato da live cd?
<valerio> ora che ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu non mi si connette con il portatile
<valerio> si anche con la versione live mi ha rilevato subito problemi
<valerio> ma è un problema che ho solo con il laptop
<valerio> dal pc da cui ti scrivo va tutto bene
<tull> quindi è un problema di ubuntu non del router
<valerio> si si
<valerio> questo è certo
<tull> che router è?
<valerio> netgear
<tull> il nome?
<valerio> dg834g
<valerio> strano, sono connesso ma non mi fa entrare in internet
<tull> giumend, c'è in ubuntu software center se hai ubuntu 10.04
<tull> valerio, sono i dns
<valerio> quindi cosa dovrei fare? tolgo dal router gli opendns
<valerio> ?
<tull> spe
<tull> valerio hai ubuntu 10.10 giusto?
<giumend> tull, l'ho installato xplanet ma non riesco a farlo funzionare
<valerio> si
<giumend> tull,   non so come aprirlo ne come farlo funzionare
<giumend> qualcuno mi sa dire come posso far funzionare xplanet?
<puccio> valerio,  che ip ti ha assegnato il router?
<valerio> non lo so
<tull> giumend non c'è nessuna guida ufficiale, se ti fidi di qualche howto
<puccio> lo vedi digitando ifconfig
<tull> giumend, penso che nessuno abbia scritto una guida per xplanet per ubuntu 10.10
<tull> io farei a senza giumend
<valerio> ah ok, 192.168.0.10
<giumend> grazie tull
<tull> a tuo rischio e pericolo c'è quqesto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49463
<puccio> valerio, mentre attendiamo qualcuno che ne sappia di piu' fai un "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<valerio> okname server 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4
<valerio> il router mi rileva come connesso ma non ho accesso ad internet
<giumend> come faccio a vedere l'immagine della terra ogni 10 minuti??? qualcuno conosce qualche vaido programma?
<tull> e4 non riesci a pingare google
<valerio> esatto
<puccio> nameserver è scritto unito vero? ^^ che domanda bizarra
<valerio> si si
<tull> giumend,  a tuo rischio e pericolo c'è questo:  http://www.anxurweb.com/ubuntu-linux-impostare-come-sfondo-limmagine-della-terra-in-tempo-reale.html
<tull> giumend usa il motore di ricerca google
<valerio> dato che uso emule ho disabilitato la funzione dhcp, non so se serva a qualcosa dirlo, ma lo dico lo stesso
<puccio> quindi hai dovuto impostare te manualmente ip, gw, netmask e dns
<tull> valerio, ah
<tull> ma perchè?
<tull> puoi usare emule con il dhcp
<puccio> e nel pc in cui gira emule tieni l'ip statico
<valerio> ah ok, grazie tull
<valerio> pensavo dovessi settarlo anche nel router
<tull> puccio come mai tutti sti problemi con ip dinamico?
<tull> hai fastweb?
<puccio> tull, emule per andare bene necessita che alcune porta siano aperte in ricezione. Quando arriva un pacchetto per quella determinata porta il router deve o no sapere a quale pc deve consegnarlo?
<tull> si sapevo il problema di aprire le porte, ma non del dhcp
<puccio> cmq io devo scappare a cena... a dopo spero :)
<mcstevens> ao
<Mauro_> ciao a tutti
<valerio> ragazzi, potete darmi una mano? Ubuntu accede è connesso ma ho accesso ad internet
<sonnjboy> salve a tutti
<sonnjboy> nessuno x un aiuto?
<roxdragon> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<sonnjboy> !qualcuno
<sonnjboy> nessuno?
<^Alita> buonasera a tutti
<^Alita> qualcuno mi sa dire se è possibile sostituire il flasch-player di adobe con qualcosa di più leggero?
<roxdragon> che io sappia no ^Alita
<^Alita> roxdragon, ok, grazie.
<roxdragon> :)
<loris> salve a tutti... c'è nessuno che può darmi una mano a creare una chiavetta usb avviabile per installare ubuntu su un eepc 701? ho provato sia unetbootin che il programma già installato su ubuntu... fnisce di creare la chiavetta ma poi dal netbook parte il sistema già installato (ho già selezionato boot da usb)
<roxdragon> uhm
<roxdragon> hai seguito bene la procedura?
<loris> si si ho fatto tutto come è scritto
<loris> e l'avevo anche già fatto altre volte tra l'altro
<roxdragon> e le altre volte ti è andato?
<loris> si
<roxdragon> mmm prova la penna su altri pc e vedi se va
<loris> ho già provato su un altro eeepc e non funziona
<roxdragon> facendo il boot
<loris> non so veramente che fare
<roxdragon> ok allora è la penna
<loris> ho anche cambiato penna :D
<roxdragon> niente nemmeno?
<loris> niente
<loris> è come se non la vedesse all'avvio
<roxdragon> che versioni usi di ubuntu
<roxdragon> e*
<loris> allora sul fisso ho lucid e sul portatile maverick
<loris> ho provato a fare la penna su tutte e 2 le versioni ma niente
<roxdragon> :\ è strana come cosa...
<roxdragon> fai un fsck  alla penna
<loris> lo so :S ho anche messo nel bios dell'eeepc installazione sistema operativo su start
<loris> ho cambiato nome alla chiavetta togliendo gli spazi
<loris> le ho provate tutte :D
<roxdragon> fai un fsck  alla penna
<roxdragon> anche que'
<roxdragon> ?
<loris> no quello no
<roxdragon> metti la penna e dai : sudo fsck /dev/quelloche_è
<loris> adesso provo
<loris> un attimo :)
<roxdragon> okok
<loris> loris@loris-desktop:~$ sudo fsck /dev/sdc
<loris> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<loris> e2fsck 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010)
<loris> fsck.ext2: Dispositivo o risorsa occupata durante l'apertura di /dev/sdc
<loris> Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<FloodBotIt1> loris: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<roxdragon> loris,
<roxdragon> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<loris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/534696/
<roxdragon> sdc1?
<roxdragon> manca un numero
<roxdragon> che cos'è? lo vedi con sudo fdisk -l
<loris> si si sdc1
<loris> aspetta che incollo quello che mi esce
<roxdragon> ok
<loris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/534697/
<roxdragon> magari se la formatteresti in ext3
<loris> non bisogna formattarla in fat32? ho letto così
<roxdragon> spe scusa
<roxdragon> loris, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<roxdragon> hai letto questa?
<loris> si si ho già provato a fare in quel modo
<loris> la chiavetta me la fa senza problemi
<tull> loris, si se hai una pennettache devi usare anche con windows formattala in fat32
<loris> è già in fat32 la chiavetta
<loris> magari provo a farla in ext3?
<roxdragon> prova loris  anche se mi semvra strano
<loris> eh anche a me... però le ho provate tutte
<tull> loris, cioè ora nel bios , il boot da usb è la voce che sta piu in alto?
<loris> si removable device
<tull> loris è bootabile la penna?
<loris> l'ho fatta sia con unetbootin che con il programma già installato su ubuntu
<loris> quindi dovrebbe farla bootabile no'
<loris> sono riuscito a farlo andare
<loris> ho schiacciato esc quando carica il bios e ho selezionato usb ed è andato... boh?
<tull> hai schiacciato esc e cosa è comparso?
<loris> il menu per scegliere il boot
<loris> però dalla configurazione del bios avevo già messo removable device come boot primario
<loris> boh l'importante è che è partito :D
<tull> trova il manuale della tua scheda madre
<Scall> Ho un joypad che Ubuntu non riconosce, sapete come fare?
<loris> ora vado a installare sul netbook :) grazie per l'aiuto
<loris> alla prossima
<loris> ;)
<tull> Scall che joypad è?
<Scall> tull: è un dual shock della techmade... sul sito produttore il driver c'è solo per windows
<tull> come si chiama?
<tull> Scall,  se vedi l'output del comando lsub, dopo averlo collegato, dice qualcosa di interessante?
<Scall> tull: è questo qui: http://www.techmade.eu/product_info.php?cPath=59&products_id=884 si chiama Joypad PS3-PC
<Scall> si collega tramite usb
<Scall> scusa non sono un esperto, mi stai dicendo di dare il comando lsub da terminale dopo aver connesso il joypad?
<tull> si
<Scall> ok, ora provo :-)
<tull> scrivi il comando lsusb e dai invio
<Scall> mi appare
<Scall> Comando "lsub" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:
<Scall>  Comando "lsusb" dal pacchetto "usbutils" (main)
<Scall>  Comando "qsub" dal pacchetto "gridengine-client" (universe)
<tull> lsusb
<FloodBotIt1> Scall: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Scall>  Comando "qsub" dal pacchetto "torque-client" (multiverse)
<Scall>  Comando "qsub" dal pacchetto "torque-client-x11" (universe)
<tull> il comando è lsusb
<Scall> bene dice questo
<Scall> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 054c:0268 Sony Corp. Batoh Device
<Scall> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<tull> spe
<Scall> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Scall> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBotIt1> Scall: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Scall> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<tull> non postare tutto quello che vedi
<tull> incolla il contenuto nel sito  http://paste.ubuntu.com e poi dammi il sito ottenuto
<Scall> ho combinato qualche guaio?
<Scall> cmq ok, ora lo faccio
<tull> Scall, no è che è una regola del canale per non intasare le discussioni
<Scall> ah ok ok
<Scall> in poster che devo mettere?
<Scall> ho messo il mio nome
<Scall> ok, questo è il link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/534706/
<tull> ottimo
<tull> cosa è Sony Corp. Batoh Device ? una penna usb?
<Scall> mmm.. no, non ho penne usb inserite al momento
<Scall> il joypad l'ho inserito in una delle 2 porte usb frontali
<tull> prova a toglierlo e poi ridai lsusb e rifai quello che hai fatto
<Scall> ok
<Scall> ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/534707/
<Scall> quindi Sony Corp. Batoh Device è il mio joypad...
<tull> si
<tull> beh almeno lo riconosce
<Scall> già
<tull> è un primo inizio
<tull> comunque i joypad sono delle brutte bestie da fare andare
<tull> perchè in genere su linux ci giocano in pochi
<Scall> ma quando dall'emulatore Mugen64Plus vado in "options" -> "input settings" e premo i tasti del joypad per assegnarli non succede niente :-(
<tull> vuol dire che non sono associati a nulla
<tull> Scall secondo me puoi provare a cercare su google ma secondo me ci perderai un bel po' di tempo
<Scall> cioè clicco il pulsante b nella figura del joypad e poi dice "Press a key/button or move any axis..." anche premendo un tasto del joypad non lo assegna...
<tull> si anche io ho un joypad che non va
<Scall> sarei curioso di sapere se ci sono dei modelli 100% compatibili con linux
<tull> Logitech Precision Gamepad
<attempt> ci sono.
<Scall> grazie ora lo cerco
<Scall> è sicuro che è pienamente compatibile?
<tull> hai provato lìappplicazione joyatic?
<tull> joystic
<tull> Scall, ho letto di un utente che diceche gli va, ma non dice altro
<tull> ti devi fidare delle opinioni degli utenti
<tull> o un Logitech dual action
<Scall> questo è bello, l'ho appena guardato... ha gli analogici come il mio
<Scall> manca solo la vibrazione ma vabbè... non si può avere tutto nella vita :-D
<tull> quelle opinioni erano dell'2008
<tull> dicembre 2008
<Scall> cmq se dicono che gli funziona mi fido...
<tull> gli funziona con ubuntu che c'era
<tull> ora non so
<tull> hai provato il programma joystick?
<Scall> l'ho trovato nel download center. ma funziona solo da terminale? se sì c'è una guida per usarlo?
<Scall> ho scaricato joystick, però non ho idea di come si usi
<tull> sto cercando di capire con il mio joysick
<Scall> comunque con ubuntu puoi giocare con gli emulatori, anche della playstation, game cube, del wii. Ho visto che c'è la versione per linux. comunque io posso giocare massimo alla playstation con pc che ho... hehe.
<tull> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338457
<Scall> ci vuole un pc da paura per emulare le console potenti...
<Scall> ora guardo il link
<tull> comunque il mio joypad va con il lstest
<tull> però non è detto che poi vada con i giochi
<Scall> mm.. devo studiarmi il link che hai incollato
<Scall> ma l' ltest cos'è?
<tull> è un programma di joystick
<tull> jstest
<tull> joystick è una collezione di programmi
<Scall> non mi puoi linkare una guida con i comandi da terminale di joystick?
<tull> devi dare da console jstest /dev/input/js0
<Scall> ok
<tull> e poi provare il joystick
<tull> vedi se da off compare un comando on
<Scall> bene, domani proverò! Ora chiudo. comunque ti farò sapere se riesco a fare andare il pad. Ciao e grazie mille dell'aiuto ;-)
<tull> Scall,altrimenti pzienza non perderci troppo tempo
<Scall> sisi l'ho capito che è una cosa che bisogna sbatterci la testa :-D se va va, senno chi se ne frega :-D
<Scall> ciao ciao
<|gonzo|> bunga!
<madadam1> ciao, qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come togliere lo splash screen durante l'avvio di ubuntu?
<jester-> madadam1: /etc/defualt/grub togli "quiet splash e ci metti ro senza ""
<madadam1> jester-, grazie
<jester-> madadam1: anzi "ro" e poi dai sudo update-grub
<madadam1> jester-, altro piccolo interrogativo, come cambio il nome della macchina? ho lasciato quello suggerito ma è lungo un km
<jester-> madadam1: /etc/hostname
<madadam1> jester-, thank
<madadam1> '
<jester-> madadam1: /etc/hosts che deve essere coerrente ma fai un backup dei files
<madadam1> coerente?
<jester-> apri il nome in hostname deve essere anche in hists
<jester-> hosts* uguale
<madadam1> jester-,
<madadam1> ok
<madadam1> jester-, in  /etc/default/grub non c'è quiet splash
<jester-> come no
<madadam1> jester-, scusa
<madadam1> si
<madadam1> c'è
<jester-> madadam1: /etc/default/grub
<madadam1> ho messo ro
<madadam1> senza ""
<jester-> con
<jester-> o non lo prende
<madadam1> quindi "ro"
<jester-> zi
<jester-> e dai sudo update-grub
<madadam1> denks
<madadam1> jester-, per cambiare l'immagine di sfondo della schermata di login? Ricordo c'era un'applicazione che semplificava le cose
<jester-> madadam1: mi sfugge il nome
<madadam1> startup manager?
<knap> madadam1: in kde si cambia tutto dalle impostazioni di sistema e dopo gestione utenti e tema
<madadam1> mm
<vincenzino> ciao a tutti, vorrei reinstallare ubuntu con la home separata, però non ho capito a quale partizione devo dedicare maggiormente lo spazio: alla home o alla root?
#ubuntu-it 2010-11-21
<madadam1> ragazzi conoscete un'applicazione con interfaccia grafica che permetta di selezionare le partizioni da montare all'avvio senza andare ad editare fstab?
<Carlin0> madadam1, no
<Carlin0> !partizioni
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizioniUbuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<roxdragon> sera
<vincenzino> ciao rox, scusa potrei chiederti alcuni chiarimenti sul partizionamento?
<roxdragon> vincenzino,  chiedi pure
<Carlin0> !chiedi | vincenzino
<ubot-it> vincenzino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<vincenzino> Non so se dare maggior spazio a /usr o a /home...il fatto è che mi serve sia spazio per i programmi installati (che saranno molti tra cui virtualbox) sia per i file personali
<roxdragon> @seen yvesbsas
<ubottu-it> roxdragon: yvesbsas was last seen in #ubuntu-it 5 days, 23 hours, 44 minutes, and 48 seconds ago: <yvesBsAs> strano..
<roxdragon> vincenzino,  penso debba modificare le partizioni
<roxdragon> con gparted
<Carlin0> vincenzino, fai 3 partizioni root (cioè / ) /home e swap...
<Carlin0> dai a root 10/15 giga
<Carlin0> vincenzino, quanta ram hai ? e usi l'ibernazione ?
<roxdragon> azz avevo letto modificare xD
<vincenzino> ma ho paura siano pochi...tenendo conto che ubuntu viene aggiornato in continuazione finiscono in fretta. Ho 4GB di ram e uso l'ibernazione
<roxdragon> root e home 20 giga
<roxdragon> ciascuno
<Carlin0> allora vincenzino  swap parri alla ram
<Carlin0> pari*
<Carlin0> vincenzino, piuttosto fai la /home + grande
<vincenzino> Ma ho un hard disk da 250Gb....se do 20gb a "/" 2gb a "swap" e il resto lo divido tra home e usr ha senso?
<Carlin0> ma credimi arrivare a 15 giga con la root è davvero dura
<vincenzino> ah ok
<vincenzino> ^^
<Carlin0> non dividere /usr da root
<Carlin0> dividi solo / e /home
<vincenzino> eh ma tieni conto che userò anche programmi come virtual box che occupano un fottio di spazio
<Carlin0> vincenzino, hai anche win su quel pc ?
<vincenzino> purtroppo dovrò mettercelo, ma lo userò su vbox
<Carlin0> si vincenzino ma quella roba finisce nella /home
<vincenzino> ah, avevo capito che finiva nella /usr
<Carlin0> i dischi e le partizioni di vbox di solito vanno nella home
<Carlin0> in /usr vanno i programmi di ubuntu
<Carlin0> non quelli della vbox
<roxdragon> vincenzino,  fidati che io ho tutto separato e ho anche vbox
<roxdragon> e tutto gira liscio
<vincenzino> Capisco! Grazie1000. Penso di avere le idee chiare ora ^^ Ancora una cosa...uso molti programmi di grafica, meglio kernel realtime o no?
<Carlin0> se pensi di mettere parecchia roba in vbox fai la /home grande tipo 100 giga
<roxdragon> vincenzino, quello normale
<vincenzino> Beh ma a sto punto butto quasi tutto nella /home ^^ Ok grazie ancora tutti per l'aiuto, buona domenica!
<roxdragon> grazie anche a te ^^
<Carlin0> ciao vincenzino  :D
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti
<roxdragon> ciao fleurtherock
<fleurtherock> ciao roxdragon
<roxdragon> :)
<maurizio> ragazzi ho appena scaricato thunderbird, ho copiato la cartella in usr local e ho creato il link simbolico in /usr/bin per eseguirlo senza specificare il path completo. Però quando tenta di scrivere il file di configurazione nella home non ha i permessi,come dovrei impostarli?
<Carlin0> maurizio, invece scaricarlo e installarlo da ubuntu software center  era troppo semplice
<Carlin0> ??
<roxdragon> LOL!
<maurizio> Carlin0, l'ho installato dai repository e non mi da cmq la possibilità di leggere il contenuto della cartella
<roxdragon> i file dove si trovano maurizio
<roxdragon> ?
<roxdragon> quelli che vuoi " leggere "
<maurizio> roxdragon, ho capito il problema, siccome non ero proprietario di quei files non avevo permessi ne in lettura ne in scrittura
<roxdragon> maurizio,  ecco quello che volevo controllare xD
<roxdragon> scommetto che era root il proprietario ^^
<maurizio> roxdragon, era un altro utente linux
<roxdragon> ah ecco
<maurizio> roxdragon, sempre io eh! semplicemente avevo trasferito i file con rsync su una periferica di backup
<maurizio> mi conviene cambiare i permessi a tutti i file altrimenti devo ripetere questa "tarantella" ogni volta che recupero qualcosa
<roxdragon> maurizio, se lo fai con la -R ?
<maurizio> roxdragon, si si, ricorsivo
<roxdragon> almeno eviti di farli a uno a uno
<maurizio> roxdragon, beh certo
<keba> Ciao a tutti...volevo sapere se ubuntu 10.10 ha il firewall integrato e se non lo ha,il perche'....grazie
<roxdragon> ciao keba  si che lo ha
<keba> puoi dirmi come si chiama o se si puo' configurare senza l'ausilio del terminale?
<Carlin0> keba, installa firestarter che è una interfaccia grafica
<roxdragon> !iptable | keba
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'iptable'
<roxdragon> !iptables | keba
<ubot-it> keba: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<keba> grazie mille.... :-)
<keba> ciao
<Carlin0> ciao keba
<roxdragon> byee
<_Matt__> scusate, c'è qualcuno ancora sveglio a quest'ora??
<OverMe> dipende
<_Matt__> bene, ho un problemino
<_Matt__> ho formattato la mia vecchia installazione di ubuntu perchè lo avevo intasato di roba e adesso non riesco a installare il plugin flash su mozilla
<_Matt__> ho seguito la guida ma non va
<_Matt__> ho installato il pacchetto flashplugin-nonfree
<_Matt__> ma mozilla non mi permette ancora di usare frash... dove sbaglio?
<OverMe> l'hai riavviato il browser dopo averlo intallato?
<_Matt__> si ho anche riavviato il sistema per sicurezza
<_Matt__> ma niente
<_Matt__> ho provato anche con l'installazione manuale ma il problema persiste
<OverMe> apri il terminale e fai: sudo updatedb && locate libflash
<OverMe> !paste | _Matt__
<ubot-it> _Matt__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<_Matt__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/534767/
<OverMe> fai anche un dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|swf|gnash|ndis|nsplu'
<_Matt__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/534768/
<OverMe> apri firefox e e scrivi about:plugins
<OverMe> copia tutto e metti sul paste
<_Matt__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/534769/
<OverMe> effettivamente non c'è
<OverMe> prova a fare sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<OverMe> metti sulpastebin
<_Matt__> flashplugin-installer anche se sono a 64 bit?
<OverMe> si
<_Matt__> devo riavviare che un programma che stavo installando con apt-get e che ho interrotto mi blocca l'utilizzo di apt-get...
<OverMe> non importa che riavvii
<OverMe> dai sudo apt-get install -f
<_Matt__> dice che un'altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata
<OverMe> hai il gestore pacchetti o il software center aperto
<_Matt__> sono tutti chiusi
<_Matt__> stavo installando k3b da apt-get e l'ho interrotto
<_Matt__> e adesso nn mi fa usare apt-ger
<_Matt__> get
<OverMe> ps aux | grep apt
<_Matt__> ora funziona
<_Matt__> ho dato il comando di prima
<OverMe> ok allora fai sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<_Matt__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/534770/
<OverMe> mi sembra tu abbi a problemi di rete
<OverMe> fammi un: host archive.canonical.com
<OverMe> metti qui tanto è una riga
<_Matt__> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<OverMe> ma usi proxy o roba del genere?
<_Matt__> si ma apt-get mi da problemi sono con questo pacchetto...
<_Matt__> l'ho settato ovunque sia necessario
<_Matt__> nel file conf di apt
<_Matt__> in sistema-preferenze-proxy di rete
<_Matt__> in synaptic
<OverMe> nell'env?
<OverMe> dammi un env | grep -i http
<_Matt__> nell'env no... devo inserirlo anche nel file bash.bashrc??
<OverMe> per adesso settalo a mano senza toccare il file
<OverMe> fai export http_proxy='http://username:password@proxy:port'
<OverMe> (mettendo i parametri giusti)
<_Matt__> ok ora dò l'installazione
<_Matt__> stesso identico screen di prima
<OverMe> aspetta
<OverMe> fai vedere che hai fatto
<_Matt__> fatto export http_proxy con i giusti parametri
<_Matt__> e poi ho dato sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<_Matt__> ma non è cambiato niente
<OverMe> fai una cosa, scarica e installa questo http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.1.102.65-2maverick1_i386.deb
<OverMe> mmm
<OverMe> aspetta hai detto di avere 64 bit?
<_Matt__> i386
<_Matt__> esatto
<_Matt__> installando il pacchetto deb dovrei risolvere??
<OverMe> wait
<OverMe> sto cerdando un modo per fregarlo, wait
<_Matt__> ok
<_Matt__> sul sito adobe riesco a prendere solo il file .tar.gz per 64 bit
<OverMe> proviamo cosi
<OverMe> scarica questo http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.1.102.65.orig.tar.gz
<OverMe> poi con la shell vai nella cartella dove hai scaricato il file e dai cp adobe-flashplugin_10.1.102.65.orig.tar.gz /var/cache/flashplugin-installer
<OverMe> con il sudo davanti sorry
<OverMe> anzi anzi anzi anzi
<OverMe> scaricalo e basta
<_Matt__> siccome col proxy sto qua tramite webchat riavvio un attimo firefox...
<_Matt__> eccomi scusa
<_Matt__> mi ridaresti il link per favore?
<OverMe> http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.1.102.65.orig.tar.gz
<_Matt__> grazie
<_Matt__> ok adesso?
<_Matt__> devo estrarlo?
<OverMe> adesso da terminale dai:
<OverMe> sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-installer
<OverMe> dovrebbe apparirti una schermata blu (lol)
<_Matt__> aspetta
<_Matt__> ma da quel link io ho scaricato un archivio
<OverMe> si
<_Matt__> mi da questo messaggio
<_Matt__> ./usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: flashplugin-installer non è installato
<OverMe> l'hai disinstallato?
<_Matt__> non mi pare di averlo mai installato
<OverMe> vabbe allora dai: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<OverMe> (l'abbiamo installato prima)
<_Matt__> con questo comando dice che non può installarlo per i problemi di rete che dicevamo prima
<OverMe> si ok, ma adesso ridai
<OverMe> sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-installer
<_Matt__> partita la schermata blu
<OverMe> ti chiede di insterire il path dove sta il file .tar.gz
<OverMe> daglielo
<OverMe> solo il path eh non anche il nome del file
<_Matt__> evvaii
<_Matt__> ora funziona!!
<OverMe> gud
<_Matt__> grazie infinite!!
<OverMe> di nulla
<_Matt__> ora vado a nanna che si è fatta la mia ora :)
<OverMe> :)
<_Matt__> grazie ancora OverMe!!
<OverMe> prego, notte
<_Matt__> buonanotte!!
<goldrake> !mindy
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mindy'
<ricky_1966> ciao a tutti
<ricky_1966> ho appena terminato l'istallazione di kubuntu 10.10 su una macchina che ha anche XP
<ricky_1966> tutto ok, solo che... non mi pare abbia installato grub, perchè parte direttamente XP, che devo fare ?
<ricky_1966> hei, non c'è ancora nessuno ?
<ugone> ricky_1966, 2 cose hai instalato wubi o è un'installazione reale? ed hai lasciato le opzioni di default per l'installazione di grub?
<ricky_1966> da live cd
<ricky_1966> non mi ha chiesto nulla di grub
<ricky_1966> è quello il punto
<ugone> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino?action=show&redirect=RecuperareGrub
<ceon1> buongiorno
<ricky_1966> ugone stò procedendo, metto grub2
<pigeta> giorno a tutti
<pigeta> ho dei problemi con i repository di ubuntu
<Matt_91> del tipo pigeta?
<pigeta> ogni volta che cerco un file o do un update mi da un messaggio di warning 404 not found sempre
<pigeta> non è che potreste dirmi la vostra source s.list dove va  acercare cosi fo una prova
<Matt_91> pigeta: dai da terminale: sudo apt-get update
<Matt_91> e metti tutto su pastebin
<Matt_91> !pastebin | pigeta
<ubot-it> pigeta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pigeta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/534809/
<Matt_91> pigeta: hai ubuntu 8.10 giusto?
<pigeta> si
<Matt_91> non vorrei dire cavolate, ma mi pare che non sia più supportato, aspetta che guardo
<Matt_91> pigeta: e si il suo ciclo di vita è finito
<pigeta> quindi?
<pigeta> devo aggiornare?
<pigeta> alla 9.10 almeno
<Matt_91> e si perchè manco 9.04 è più supportato
<Matt_91> già che ci sei non ti fa passare a 10.04 direttamente?
<pigeta> si pero io non sto su una ubuntu original
<pigeta> io sto su opengeu
<Matt_91> pigeta: qui si da supporto ad ubuntu, non sue derivate
<pigeta> vabbe sempre ubuntu è in fin dei conti
<Matt_91> pigeta: vabbè se vuoi provare a farti upgrade prova, ma io non garantisco niente
<pigeta> sai mica dirmi qual è il comando per un upgrade?
<Matt_91> pigeta: update-manager
<pigeta> grazie
<pigeta> a non mi aggiorna
<pigeta> sai dirmi se ubuntu 9.04 è supportato?
<ricky_1966> grazie ugone
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<vncnz> bundì
<vncnz> qualcuno usa irssi?
<kapo> ogni tanto
<existenz_> good morning everyone! :)
<existenz_> i am new to ubuntu...
<existenz_> can i ask a question ?
<existenz_> is the anyone ?
<existenz_> *there
<existenz_> bye
<kapo> this is the italian support channel but if you want you can ask
<existenz_> ah ma..
<existenz_> sono italiano :)
<kapo> e allora chiedi e basta! :D
<existenz_> kapo, grazie per la risposta
<existenz_> ottimo! :)
<existenz_> ho installato 10.10
<existenz_> a casa ho una dsl
<existenz_> l'ho inserita nelle connessionDSL
<existenz_> ma non la vedo nell'elenco delle reti e quindi non mi ci posso connettere..
<kapo> ti connetti con un modem ?
<kapo> o tramite router ?
<existenz_> PPPoE
<kapo> ok
<kapo> ma è ubuntu o kubuntu?
<existenz_> Ub
<existenz_> nella documentazione non ho trovato niente...
<kapo> prova a lanciare da terminale sudo pppoeconf
<kapo> e seguire la procedura
<kapo> così intanto vediamo se funziona
<kapo> ma è usb o ethernet ?
<kapo> il modo con cui ti connetti al modem
<existenz_> mi dà l'elenco delle schede direte che trova
<existenz_> correttamente mi dice eth0 ed 1
<existenz_> (wired e wireless)
<existenz_> quindi gli dico SI ed esce... ok?
<kapo> non lo so dipende da cosa ti ha chiesto :P
<existenz_> mi chiedeva se erano listate tutte le intrfacce :)
<existenz_> aspetta
<existenz_> sta facendo la ricerca dei dispositivi PPPoe sulle due interfacce
<kapo> bene
<kapo> cmq con questo vedi se funziona
<existenz_> ah ok
<kapo> poi eventualmente come inserirlo in network manager si vede
<kapo> dopo
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<existenz_> dunque ha terminato la configurazione
<existenz_> ed ora posso navigare! :)
<existenz_> grazie! :)
<existenz_> posso approfittare per un'ultima domanda?
<kapo> si dimmi
<existenz_> poi dopo vado di apt-get install TUTTO :)
<existenz_> niente, l'inserimento nel network manager...
<existenz_> sto facendo anche una ricerca parallela
<vncnz> azz se qualcuno mi ha risposto mi sono perso la risposta.. sono stato assente troppo a lungo dall chat
<kapo> cmq sai il problema è che uso kubuntu altrimenti ti direi come fare
<kapo> vncnz
<kapo> puoi aiutarci tu ?
<kapo> in ubuntu come creare una connessione dsl via networkmanager
<existenz_> ah ok
<kapo> cmq credo che se cerchi sul forum qualcuno che ha risolto ci sia
<existenz_> ok, allora dò un'occhiata anche lì
<existenz_> !
<existenz_> grazie kapo! :)
<kapo> oregi
<kapo> *prego
<vncnz> aspettate, rileggo le ultime righe
<vncnz> una connessione dsl bypassando dal router?
<existenz_> no no
<vncnz> sinceramente non l'ho mai fatto.. Non ho nemmeno più il modem integrato nei pc da qualche anno
<existenz_> semplicemente vorrei connettermi con la dsl di casa
<existenz_> sul mio router
<existenz_> l'ho creata da network manager
<existenz_> nella sezione dsl
<existenz_> ma non la vedo nel pannello connessioni in alto a destra
<existenz_> quindi non mi ci posso connettere
<existenz_> tutto qui! :)
<vncnz> alt, non ho mica capito la situazione io.. Hai la linea di casa e hai un router giusto?
<existenz_> giusto
<vncnz> ed il router funziona?
<existenz_> certo che ssi!
<existenz_> :)
<vncnz> se devo connetterti da pc a router la sezione dsl non centra nulla
<vncnz> la connessione tra pc e router sarà o sulla LAN o sulla wireless
<existenz_> wireless
<vncnz> ok
<vncnz> allora
<existenz_> cmq io sono nella lan
<existenz_> è su internet che non vado
<vncnz> ah, allora il problema è solo che non navighi XD
<vncnz> pensavo non ti connettessi proprio
<existenz_> esatto :)
<existenz_> kapo mi ha fatto fare la conf di pppoe da cmd
<existenz_> pppoeconf
<existenz_> ed ora navigo
<existenz_> solo che non vedo la connessione DSL (che ho creato dal network manager) all'interno dell'elenco connessioni
<vncnz> capito.. allora non ti so assolutamente aiutare! Non ho problemi di connessione dai tempi di ubuntu 7.04
<vncnz> solo la 6.06 (si parla della preistoria) mi faceva dannare
<existenz_> Azz
<vncnz> ascolta tu usi irssi?
<existenz_> allora devo installare la 10.4!!
<existenz_> :P
<vncnz> che versione hai scusa??
<vncnz> non dirmi la 6.06 ^^'
<existenz_> ma no!
<existenz_> 10.10!!
<existenz_> eheh
<existenz_> no, nn lo uso
<vncnz> uff ma nessuno adora come me il terminale??
<existenz_> ma io non ho problemi col terminale
<existenz_> solo che questo pc lo usa la mia ragazza anche
<existenz_> e sai com'è :)
<vncnz> sì sì.. anche io ho l'interfaccia grafica nè, non sono pazzo fino a quel punto.. Però se posso uso il terminale o addirittura le tty.. Solo che non so come visualizzare l'elenco degli utenti nella stanza con irssi, che è il client irC che sto usando
<vncnz> datemi una console tty, vi, un client ssh e vi solleverò il mondo ^^'
<vncnz> la leva di archimede non mi serve
<existenz_> ahahah
<existenz_> vabbè, io ora devo staccare
<existenz_> ci sentiamo ragazzi
<existenz_> grazie di tutto! :)
<vncnz> ci sentiamo :)
<luca__> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema con grub
<vncnz> uhm.. nel limite delle mie possibilità posso aiutarti
<vncnz> dimmi
<vncnz> ci litigo anche io ogni tanto
<luca__> mi parte il minimal
<zani_> salve a tutti, credo di avere qualche problema con la mia scheda video, perchè a volte durante il boot il pc si blocca e mostra dei messaggi tipo "*ERROR* Failed to allocate GEM object" e "[TTM] Couldn't bind backend." a ripetizione
<luca__> vncnz,  ho letto su un articolo come riparare grub, ma mi serve un file che non so dove reperire
<vncnz> per l'errore della scheda video non ne ho idea
<vncnz> che file?
<luca__> vncnz, ho letto sull'articolo tutte le tringhe che devo inserire
<zani_> non c'è nessuno che abbia una vaga idea? Da quando ho messo Ubuntu sto litigando parecchio con la mia scheda ed i driver vari..
<luca__> vncnz, è successo che dopo aver reinstallato ubu 9.04 durante l'istallazione di grub update mi ha dato un fatal error
<luca__> vncnz, ecco perchè sono sicuro che grub, non si sia montato in maniera corretta
<vncnz> in tal caso io sinceramente rifarei l'installazione, visto che non avrai nulla sul sistema
<luca__> vncnz, vorrei usarla come ultima carta. Provare prima altre soluzioni come riparare grub.
<vncnz> luca: ma dicevi, del file che non sai dove reperire? che file è??
<luca__> vncnz, un attimo che cerco il titolo
<luca__> vncnz, sgd-0.9575.iso.bz2
<zani_> mi potete almeno consigliare un canale dove si possono chiedere consigli sui problemi di hardware?
<luca__> vncnz, l'articolo è del 2007 di un certo forjamari
<puccio> giorno a tutti
<vncnz> founded
<vncnz> lo leggo un atm
<vncnz> luca: come non detto, non l'ho trovato.. era una pagina del cavolo
<vncnz> laca: ho trovato questa pagina: http://forjamari.linex.org/projects/supergrub/
<vncnz> potresti provare con super grub disk
<vncnz> *luca, scusa.. errore di battitura
<luca__> vncnz, grazie...un attimo che leggo
<vncnz> io col grub ho un rapporto difficile! Se sono errori tipo partizioni modificate e sistemi non trovati provo a risolvere, ma altrimenti reinstallo direttamente tutto.
<luca__> vncnz, e che questa settimana ho provato a fare aggiornamenti fino a 10.10 ma la scheda wifi non ne ha voluto sapere e adesso sono ritornato a ub 9.04...che va straordinariamente bene
<vncnz> capisco
<luca__> vncnz, da 10.10 a 9.04 ci sono 5 anni di file sistem differenti, ext3---ext4 e questo ha fatto molto soffrire hd
<vncnz> mi successe di dover fare un downgrade con un portatile anni fa, per la scheda video se ben ricordo
<vncnz> perchè non metti la 10.04, che supporta ext4?
<vncnz> e allo stesso tempo hai una versione recente
<luca__> vncnz, la scheda sopporta solo fino a 9.10 ma non mi chiedere perchè
<vncnz> ah... brutta storia
<luca__> vncnz, il firmware 2800 <>2870...ma tornando a quello che mi hai detto prima....con ubu si può devolvere?
<vncnz> in che senso?
<luca__> vncnz, hai detto che sei passato da una versione recente a quella prima
<vncnz> ah scusa, non capivo la parola devolvere :S
<luca__> vncnz, ti do fastidio se passiamo da un argomento all'altro?
<vncnz> avevo fatto il downgrade installando una versione più vecchia in realtà.. Comunque ho appena trovato questo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<luca__> vncnz, come si fa a scaricare il pacchetto che mi da una pagina bianca?
<vncnz> luca: sembra un casino, ma se lo script funziona è fattibile
<luca__> vncnz, a me sembra aramaico antico. sono su ubu da quasi 2 settimane
<vncnz> allora ascolta me, reinstalla! Già io che lo uso da anni devo sbatterci la testa parecchio quando grub non vuole andare
<luca__> vncnz, da quello che leggo è stato provato fino a 8.10. e la scritta "Please pursue at your own risk."
<andrea> buongiorno
<luca__> questa volta disconnetto?
<vncnz> non so aiutarti.. Se non va il Super Grub Disk lascia il lavoro ad una nuova installazione di ubuntu.
<Andrea_> stranamente oggi ubuntu non partiva all'avvia, durante il caricamente la schermata si anneriva e rimaneva cosi, ed è successo per tre volte.. alla quarta è partito.. mm bho
<Andrea_> all'avvio*
<luca__> vncnz, non capisco come si scaricano questi pacchetti
<luca__> vncnz, vado dove è scritto dawnload ma mi appare la pagina bianca
<vncnz> provo io così vedo
<attempt> server fuori uso
<vncnz> ah
<vncnz> devo scappare
<vncnz> mi dispiace non esserti stato utile
<vncnz> ci sentiamo
<luca__> no problem, grazie lo stesso
<cip_> salve gente buona domenica
<DAMN3dg1rl> cip_, grazie
<cip_> ragazzi chi fa editing video?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Peace-, parlano di te
<cip_> che posso usare di equivalente a pinnacle su ubuntu?
<Peace-> cip_: kdenlive
<Peace-> cip_: su ubuntu purtroppo non puoi usufruire del mio plgu in
<Peace-> ma...
<Peace-> funziona bene lo stesso
<cip_> peace come lo scarico?
<Peace-> cip_:  non si scarica... si installa dal gestore dei programmi
<cip_> Peace-, di cinelara che mi dici?
<cip_> sto guardando ora su google
<Peace-> cip_: io non lo userei neanche morto
<Peace-> non prende tutti i formati
<Peace-> e secondo me è fatto male
<Peace-> sviluppato zero
<Peace-> kdenlive ogni due per tre viene aggiornato
<Peace-> il motore di cinellera  è mlt se non mi sbaglio
<cip_> Peace-, ok mi fido di te ;) spero nosia troppo complicato
<Peace-> lo sviluippatore di mlt sviluppa kdenlive...
<Peace-> e ci sara' un motivo no?
<Peace-> cip_: http://www.kdenlive.org/tutorial?title=&body=&language=it&uid=
<Peace-> cip_: trovi le video guide
<Peace-> li
<Peace-> almeno per orientarti
<cip_> Peace-,  ok grazie............ tu lo usi professionalmente
<Peace-> beh professionalmente magari no non ha alcune cosette tipo le transizioni 3d
<Peace-> anche se esiste un tooll
<Peace-> ma vabbe è ancora primordiale
<Peace-> io ho fatto un plugin
<Peace-> cip_: io faccio cosi su kubuntu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qn2Mb_isx8
<Peace-> cip_: in pratica fa tutto da solo xD
<cip_> Peace-, che significa sto video?
<Peace-> cip_: in pratica fai tasto destro aggiungi filmati
<Peace-> cip_: crea un progretto kdenlive automaticamente
<Peace-> con transizioni random
<Peace-> :)
<cip_> aaaaaaaa
<cip_> voglio provare a fare uno spot pubblicitario
<Peace-> il tutto senza fare nula
<Peace-> si lo puoi fare
<Peace-> tipo questo io l ho fatto in due minuti
<Peace-> cip_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYX0xcq0iqo
<Peace-> 0vviamente di pessima qualita :D
<Peace-> ma io me ne sbatto era un test
<cip_> Peace-, be mica tanto
<cip_> Peace-, era carino
<cip_> Peace-, cosa altro mi potrebbe servire oltre l'editing
<cip_> che mi consigli
<cip_> ho gimp e ink scape
<Peace-> beh vedi io uso kubuntu
<Peace-> non uso ubuntu
<Peace-> su ubuntu praticamente il video editing fa schifo
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> e kdenlive grazie a quel plugin è piu integrato in kde
<Peace-> ovviamente
<Peace-> cip_: blender è essenziale per fare le cose 3d
<Peace-> ho fatto un video corso anche per quello
<Peace-> vabbe
<Peace-> xD
<cip_> ok per la musica iunvece la modifico sempre con l'editor video?
<Peace-> cip_: beh ti faccio vedere
<Peace-> ah no spetta perche sono sulla alpha
<Peace-> cip_: cmq si kdenlive è munito di tanti effetti
<Peace-> se non li trovi manca frei0r
<Peace-> altrimenti forse per te che usi gnome
<Peace-> dovresti provare anche audacity
<cip_> Peace-, sto intallando
<cip_> la collection freior e on
<Peace-> se cmq non ti comparissero gli efettti devi cip_ fare tasto destro sulla clip
<Peace-> quando è sulla time line
<Peace-> e aggiungi effetto video o audio
<Peace-> adesso sto reinstlalando kdenlive
<Peace-> perche sono sulla alpha 11.04
<polis> ciao
<cip_> a ecco
<cip_> cmq e molto iuntuitivo Peace- penso che me la caverò
<cip_> come prima cosa voglio trovare la giusta musica per lo spot
<cip_> poi metto insieme le foto
<polis> Peace-:  ma perche mi fa attivare solo xrender nel composite e opengl no!?!?
<cip_> non ho video purtroppo
<Peace-> cip_: http://imagebin.ca/view/O9VkFOG.html
<cip_> e poi un po di effetti
<Peace-> polis: perche il driver fa schifo
<polis> :(
<Peace-> polis: io sono su natty e con la mia intel se voglio gli effetti solo xrender
<Peace-> polis: su lucid invee va opengl
<cip_> Peace-, perfetto
<polis> io maverik
<Peace-> il driver caro mio fa schifo
<polis> peace
<polis> lo posso togliere dal joked
<Peace-> cip_: per fare animazioni 2d esiste synfigstudio
<polis> rimuovi!?!
<Peace-> cip_: io pero uso pencil
<Peace-> polis: non saprei guarda io per esempio con kubuntu natty e una atix200 ho tutto che mi va
<Peace-> polis: pure opengl
<cip_> Peace-, come mai...........qui dice disegnacartonio
<polis> cap
<Peace-> cip_: cosa? pencil?
<cip_> si Peace-
<Peace-> cip_: ti faccio vedere
<cip_> ok
<Peace-> cip_: ovviametne ci pioi fare anche animazioni cartoni
<Peace-> cip_: ma tu lo puoi usare in un sacco di modi
<Peace-> per esempio loghi
<Peace-> etc etc
<Peace-> cip_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4Xlyu9ZczY&feature=related
<Peace-> cip_: questo è complesso
<Peace-> ma puoi disegnare una palla che rotola
<polis> a dopo
<Peace-> oppure altrre cose semplici
<Peace-> disegnate magari con gimp
<Peace-> tipo per fare i loghi :)
<cip_> Peace-, una stop motipon
<Peace-> altrimenti ti guardi il mio tutorial su synfig studio
<Peace-> cip_: http://www.kdenlive.org/node/1448
<Peace-> tanto li ho fatti tutti io xD
<cip_> mi da errore
<Peace-> cip_: cosa?
<cip_> il video non parte
<Peace-> cip_: http://blip.tv/file/2205615/
<Peace-> cip_: altrimenti http://blip.tv/file/2205615?filename=Nowardev-SynfigStudioEKdenliveFareUnAnimazioneEdApplicarlaAdUn799.flv
<cip_> e la tua voce Peace- ???????? ;)
<cip_> Peace-, domanda stupida ma credo valida ma posso usare tutte le musiche o devo pagare tipo la siae per pubblicarla?
<cip_> non essendo una cosa home ma uno spot da mandare in tv e cose simili
<Peace-> cip_: beh... ovviamente si devi pagare alla siae
<Peace-> cose commerciali impongono il pagamento siae
<Peace-> altrimenti sono cazzi :)
<Peace-> cip_: ovvio che è la mia voce
<cip_> bella voce Peace- ----------  approposito di voce mi serve uno che mi faccia il parlato
<DAMN3dg1rl> pranzo, a dopo :D
<Peace-> cip_: xD metti la tua
<cip_> amerei fosse la voce dello zoo Peace-
<cip_> no Peace- cio na voce di merda
<cip_> non esisterebbe editing al mondo che la migliorerebbe ahhahahaha
<Peace-> ma perche la mia ?
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> tutti che mi dicono che ho una bella voce mah a me non pare
<attempt> studiati alberto lupo.
<Peace-> attempt: ?
<cip_> Peace-, be non e male......... ma non montarti la testa............ cmq posso inserire anche animazioni 3d
<cip_> hahahahah bella la frase "ho sbagliato" Peace-
<Peace-> cip_: ovvio che si io ho fatto anche l animazione 3d
<Peace-> per kubuntu xD
<cip_> quanto e complicato fare una sfera 3d con diverse orbite che eseguono una rivoluzione?
<Peace-> mmm non è molto difficile
<Peace-> io ho fatto quella di kubuntu che insomma ...
<Peace-> aveva una sfera il logo di kde
<Peace-> e la scritta di kubuntu animata
<Peace-> penso che tu possa scaricare il progetto
<Peace-> gia fatto su kde-look
<cip_> ok
<Peace-> http://kubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Kubuntu+logo+Animated+via+Blender?content=107452
<Peace-> cip_: lo devi aprire con blender
<cip_> ok magari lo uso come partenza
<cip_> per poi aggiungere o modificare
<cip_> come siamo messi con le animazioni flash du ubuntu?
<Peace-> na merda
<Peace-> flash = proprietario
<Peace-> = na merda
<Peace-> :D
<cip_> ehhhhe
<davide_> mi aiutate devo assiociare il mio access point wireelss, non mi rileva la rete wifi
<cip_> ho scelto la canzone peace credo sia perfetta per me
<cip_> ho 2 minuti di spot da realizzare
<Peace-> davide_: la tua domanda io l ho capita
<Peace-> davide_: ma come è scritta ...
<Peace-> davide_: che wifi hai
<Peace-> interna o usb?
<papa> ciao, una domanda veloce veloce: ho scaricato dal software center plasma-widget-cwp, un widget per le previsioni meteo, ma non so dove sia finitp
<DAMN3dg1rl> papa, hai per caso kde ?
<papa> eh non so, ho ubuntu 10.10
<papa> ...netbook remix
<DAMN3dg1rl> papa, allora non potrai usarlo.... plasma-widget è un pezzo di kde
<DAMN3dg1rl> spero non ti abbia tirato dietro tutto kde...
<papa> ah non credo.
<papa> come faccio a controllare?
<DAMN3dg1rl> dpkg -l | grep kde
<DAMN3dg1rl> pasta il risultato
<DAMN3dg1rl> papa, pasta su pastebin.com
<papa> per favore mi dai il link giusto di pastebin?
<papa> ok
<papa> http://pastebin.com/BuXviRi8
<DAMN3dg1rl> papa, ti ha tirato dietro mezzo kde
<DAMN3dg1rl> controlla le dipendenze che si tira usc la prossima volta prima di dare l'ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> volendo potresti accedere a gdm e avviare kde
<DAMN3dg1rl> per avere il widget a questo punto
<papa> e se volessi rimuovere il kde?
<Peace-> papa: cerca pure gnome
<Peace-> su google
<papa> e adesso?
<sage79> salve. c'è qualsuno che si intende di compilazione della oscam sotto ubuntu?
<roxdragon> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<sage79> scusate
<roxdragon> :)
<davide_> peace: come ch wifi ho
<roxdragon> !tab | davide_
<ubot-it> davide_: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<kcc> ciao. ho un problema con il wifi. Ho creato una ubuntu personalizzata per un notebook, ma non va il wi-fi. Ho installato anche gnome-network-manager ma non va! Aiuto?
<davide_> peace : scusa interna pci
<kcc> aiuto?
<DAMN3dg1rl> kcc, non si fa supporto per le versioni "personalizzate" di ubuntu
<kcc> ah... dove posso chiedere? Cumunque è molto simile! Ho solo tolto i pacchetti software che non mi servivano per renderla più leggera!
<DAMN3dg1rl> kcc, al massimo in chat
<kcc> ma come
<kcc> si fa?
<DAMN3dg1rl> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<davide_> Peace-, interna pci
<supersavio> giorno a tutti
<supersavio> qualcuno di voi conosce un software per terminali per poter sviluppare in php
<supersavio> ??
<OverMe> supersavio, spiega meglio
<supersavio> semplice qualcosa di simile al nano però che mi aiuti ( con i colori ecc ) a sviluppare in php
<davide_> nessuno sa niente del mio problema
<OverMe> supersavio, vim
<supersavio> davide_, quale problema?
<OverMe> supersavio, ma non è proprio "immediato" da usare
<supersavio> OverMe, ok ora vedo
<supersavio> in che senso?
<OverMe> nel senso che per riuscire ad usarlo devi impararti un bel po di shortcut
<davide_> supersavio, non viene rilevata la scheda wifi interna pci. non accedo alla rete mi di associare access point , come faccio
<supersavio> non la vede proprio...mmmm....la dovresti configurare a mano...
<supersavio> aspe cerco una guida che mi ha aiutato con lo stesso problema
<davide_> supersavio, la scheda la vede come i driver ma il  comando iwconfig dice che l'access point non è  associato
<mfaggio> salve. qualcuno è disponibile su una domand asulle chiavette internet?
<supersavio> cè un file da configurare non ricordo il nome dove praticamente gli passi ssid pass ecc
<davide_> supersavio,  qualeè il file da configurare
<mfaggio> salve. qualcuno è disponibile per una domanda sulle internet key?
<Scall> mfaggio: solitamente qui si usa fare direttamente la domanda, e chi sa risponde. comunque io credo di non saperti aiutare.
<supersavio> davide_ devi editare questo /etc/network/interfaces.
<mfaggio> ok. la domanda la faccio lo stesso ... se poi qualcuno può aiutarmi bene altrimenti pazienza!
<mfaggio> la mia internet key viene riconosciuta solo se avvio ubuntu (10.10)  con la chiavetta attaccatta la pc . se però la collego a s.o. cariato non me la vede. immagino sia perchè il driver venga caricato modulramente ... (spero di non aver detto una frescaccia). la mi adomanda è: come si fa a fare in modo che ubuntu veda la chiavetta anche se questa viene collegata al pc in un secondo momento?
<supersavio> in VIM come si fannole parentesi graffe?
<roxdragon> prova con alt + shift + [
<OverMe> supersavio, come in ogni altro luogo, e comunque leggiti la guida prima che esci pazzo altrimenti
<actarus3> ciao
<roxdragon> ciao
<supersavio> OverMe,  mi stavo leggedo una pagina di wiki che mi spiega tutti i comandi ecc...però non ricordo come si fanno le parentesi nel terminali XD
<nicotano> salve
<OverMe> supersavio, altgr+shift+è
<Scall> mfaggio: ti consiglio di postare la domanda sul forum, così hai più possibilità di risposta. A quanto pare dei presenti nessuno sa...
<mfaggio> grazie. lo stavo già facendo. ;)
<OverMe> mfaggio, non te la rileva neanche come memoria di massa?
<mfaggio> no. la cosa è strana perchè la 10.04 me la vedeva come memoria di massa. però il networdkmanager me la vede e a connessione ad internet funziona
<roby> ciao, ho un problema, qualcuno mi aiuta? un pc con ubuntu 10.10 non si avvia si blocca dicendo : Begi
<roby> cl'ltimo messaggio è busybox v1.15.3 built in shell (ash)
<roby> enter help for a list of built-in commands
<roxdragon> roby,
<roby> si
<roxdragon> Ti arriva al grub, scegli ubuntu e ti da quel messaggio?
<roby> mount:
<roby> mounting /dev on /rootdev failed: No such file or directory             poi
<roxdragon> eh??? dove ti da precisamente il messaggio? dopo la scelta del sistema?
<roby> si
<roby> continuo col messaggio ?
<roxdragon> yes... ai prima  a postare una foto ^^
<roby> ho fatto la forto ma non riesco a metterala su pastebin
<roby> come faccio ?
<OverMe> !image | roby
<ubot-it> roby: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<roby> provo
 * roxdragon pensa subito a fstab xD
<roby> http://imagebin.org/124226
<OverMe> bella foto
<OverMe> se la facevi dritta magari si capiva qualcosa
<roby> da più distante non si legge
<roby> riprovo
<OverMe> cos'hai fatto prima che succedesse ciò?
<roby> il mio amico dice nulla, ha spento ieri sera e ha riacceso stamattina
<roby> provo a caricare altra foto
<roby> http://imagebin.org/124227
<OverMe> roby, non importa, più o meno si capisce
<roby> ok
<mlazzari2> ola
<roxdragon> ola
<OverMe> roby, fallo partire da livecd
<roby> ok, ci risentiamo da li
<OverMe> yes
<roby> ok
<roby> OverMe,  il pc perde molto tempo a partire anche da live
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<ciaoatutti> ciao, volevo sapere se posso installare linux sul mio portatile hp accanto a windows 7
<giulio> salve a tutti! Ha cominciato a dirmi che non ho l'adobe flash, e che ci sono conflitti con flashplugins- qualcosa... Come posso risolvere?
<attempt> ciaoatutti sicuramente si ma prima leggiti un po il wiki di ubuntu
<attempt> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<attempt> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<Scall> ciaoatutti: certo, che puoi. Basta installare Ubuntu in un'altra partizione. Quando fai partire il livecd e fai "installa" ti fa scegliere se installare ubuntu accanto ad un altro sistema operativo, o se sovrascriverlo
<Scall> cmq nel link qua sopra spiega tutto ;-)
<ciaoatutti> quindi segliendo installa accanto non devo creare le partizioni, se la vedete l'installazione. L'importante è che non mi combini guai con windows 7
<ciaoatutti> quale versione di linux mi consigliate??
<giulio> flashplugin-installer è gia installato
<giulio> ma credo ci siano conflitti
<Scall> ciaoatutti: io ti consiglio Ubuntu 10.10 oppure Kubuntu 10.10. Io preferisco Ubuntu, ma poi sono gusti
<ciaoatutti> ripeto sono nuovo e vorrei installare cmq un bel sistema
<ciaoatutti> alternativo
<attempt> ciaoatutti leggi bene il wiki. ubuntu e' il top per iniziare.
<ciaoatutti> opensuse com'è?
<attempt> ciaoatutti soprattutto riguardo la installazione.
<_Matt__> buonaseraa!!
<attempt> vieni nel canale principale di assistenza di ubuntu e chiedi di suse ciaoatutti?
<attempt> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Scall> ciaoatutti: esiste anche una distribuzione chiamata Zorin che riesce a rendersi graficamente uguale a windows 7, e a tutti gli altri prodotti microsoft... propio per permettere una più agevole migrazione degli utenti microsoft a linux
<ciaoatutti> scusatemi
<attempt> ciaoatutti vieni in chat
<attempt> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ciaoatutti> come devo fare?
<ciaoatutti> per andare in chat
<ciaoatutti> !chat
<attempt> scrivi   /join ubuntu-it-chat
<Scall> comunque io uso ubuntu e mi piace tantissimo... poi sono gusti quale distribuzione usare :-)
<kcc> Ciao! Vorrei installare ubuntu 10.10 su un mac ed eliminare mac osx. Una mano?
<_Matt__> ragazzi, vorrei provare un programma e ho scaricato la sua tarball ma non riesco ad installarlo... qualcuno può darmi una mano??
<Scall> giulio: ma hai disinstallato flashplugin-installer?
<maurizio> ragazzi siete riusciti a risolvere il problema di pidgin con il certificato di msn (per chi di voi lo usa ovviamente)? Io ho importato il certificato da omega.cavolivari e copiato nella cartella /home/user/.purple/certs/x509, ma a volte si e altre non mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<maurizio> di validazione
<giulio> no, c'è
<kcc> maurizio: io lo uso ma non funziona molto bene.
<maurizio> kcc, a me a parte questo problema ha sempre funzionato benissimo
<kcc> maurizio: sarai fortunato. a me a volte non si connette (molte, moltissime, infinite, troppe volte
<maurizio> kcc, non si connette a cosa?
<kcc> non siconnette alla chat
<Scall> maurizio: per messenger ti consiglio di utilizzare "emesene" è un clone perfetto di windows live messenger... con qualche funzione in più pure
<giulio> scall ho dato apt-get install flashplugin-installer e ha detto che è gia all'ultima versione
<kcc> maurizio:  ha ragione scall. Amsn è ottimo!
<maurizio> Scall, pidgin mi piace perché lo uso per gestire tre account diversi
<roby> OverMe, il pc è partito ma perde tempo ad installare xchat
<darkroom> salve a tutti
<roby> OverMe, mi dici da qui e riporto li ?
<awar1> salve a tutto
<darkroom> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per cortesia?
<awar1> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<kcc> darkroom: ciao. sai per caso come installare ubuntu 10.10 su mac e eliminare mac
<awar1> all'avvio del mac premi il tasto c
<awar1> e fai partire l'installazione da cd
<darkroom> espongo il problema:all avvio di ubuntu10.10 mi esce questo messaggio di errore:Impossibile trovare «/media/Acer/Documents and Settings/Dark Room/Documenti».
<darkroom> il sistema rimane stabile mi basterebbe solo eliminare questo messaggio dopo l avvio
<awar1> ma il problema non è l'installazione ma il fatto che non ti trova l'hardisk esterno
<Scall> giulio: a me una volta mi è apparso il messaggio di conflitto quando ho provato ad installare "adobe-flashplugin", perchè avevo già installato "flashplugin-installer". Forse tu li hai installati tutti e due e per questo ti dice che c'è il conflitto, è un'ipotesi...
<giulio> sembra plausibile
<giulio> quale mi conviene tenere?
<darkroom> kcc:ciao mai usato mac non saprei
<awar1> qualcuno sa come installare un server in locale?
<giulio> come ocnviernet fare?
<kcc> darkroom: ok, fa niente!
<Scall> giulio: quello pre-installato in Ubuntu 10.10 è "flashplugin-installer", io infatti ho tenuto quello ;-)
<Scall> comunque basta disinstallare uno dei due per risolvere il conflitto
<Scall> comunque basta che scrivi "flashplugin" nel software center e te li mostra tutti e due
<Scall> hai risolto?
<darkroom> nessun suggerimento per me?
<awar1> darkroom quale è il problema?
<darkroom> all avvio mi esce un errore dicendo...Impossibile trovare «/media/Acer/Documents and Settings/Dark Room/Documenti».
<darkroom> mi basterebbe anke disabilitare quasto errore
<darkroom> visto che il sistema rimane stabile
<awar1> ma dove esce?
<awar1> e poi non devi eliminare la voce dell'errore ma risolverlo
<supersavio> raga avere qualche progetto in movimento?
<darkroom> sul desktop
<darkroom> la classica schermata di errore
<awar1> ma hai verificato nella cartella media?
<awar1> esiste il tuo hardisk?
<darkroom> è come se il sistema nn trovasse il disco acer
<awar1> questo disco è interno o esteno?
<darkroom> ma in realtà è li visibile e usabile
<darkroom> interno
<giulio> io pure ho flashplugin
<darkroom> è come se fosse un errore di smontaggio della risorsa
<giulio> però non mi fa vedere i video
<giulio> mi dice che vuole l'aggiornamento di adobe
<giulio> ma se vado a installarlo mi vuol rimuovere i altri flashplugin
<giulio> installer e un altro
<giulio> se vorrei vedere un video mi dice che vupole l'adobe slashplayer
<giulio> però poi all'installazione mi fa Conflitti con pacchetto installato «flashplugin-installer»
<eevan> giulio: no.
<linux> salve a tutti appena tolgo il caricabatteria
<eevan> si scarica il pc...
<linux> del mio portatile anche se e carico mi esce una schermata nera e si blocca
<linux> e mi esce la scritta la carica e critica
<linux> chi mi da una mano???
<papa> roxdragon, ciao la scorsa settimana abbiamo provato a sistemare un problema di scheda video ma si è fatto tardi...
<papa> in pratica non riuscivo a impostare la risoluzione 1024x600
<papa> dopo vari tentativi abbiamo concluso che bisognava ricreare il file xconf
<linux> del mio portatile anche se e carico mi esce  la scritta la carica e critica e poi una schermata nera e si blocca
<linux> appena tolgo il caricabatteria del mio portatile anche se e carico mi esce  la scritta la carica e critica e poi una schermata nera e si blocca
<_Matt__> scusate, sto cercando di usare un programma chiamato prtunnel, se c'è qualcuno che lo conosce gli povvei porre qualche domanda
<ciaoatutti> mi dite quali sono le partizioni da creare per installare ubuntu???
<Roby_>  OverMe, eccomi
<Roby_> facciamo partire questo pc o ci proviamo ?
<Roby_> qualcuno mi aiuta a fare partire ubuntu
<Roby_> ????
<attempt> dove eri rimasto?
<AlexZion> Roby_: non parte più?
<attempt> che problema avevi?
<Roby_> prima fo mandato una foto
<Roby_> poi ho perso tempo con la live per farlo partire ed installare xchat
<Roby_> ho dovuto fare una chiavetta
<Roby_> e adesso sono in live
<attempt> ubuntu era installato e funzionava?
<Roby_> si, è stato spento ragolarmente e non parte più
<nicotano> buonasera
<attempt> Roby_ dove si ferma quando deve ripartire?
<Roby_> si
<Roby_> stavo cercando immagebin inviata prima
<Roby_> asp
<Roby_> http://imagebin.org/124226
<Roby_> http://imagebin.org/124227
<attempt> Roby_ e' un dualboot con windows?
<Roby_> si
<attempt> il grub lo vedi con la scelta dei due kernel e di windows?
<Roby_> ma, win è su un disco e ubuntu su l'altro
<Roby_> si
<attempt> si ok ma comunque.
<Roby_> poi dopo parte e mi da quel messaggio
<attempt> grub sta' sul disco di win o di ubuntu?
<Roby_> ubuntu
<Roby_> cioè
<Roby_> se avvio da disco o parte win
<Roby_> da disco 1 dual boot
<attempt> prova ad avviare windows, vai nelle risorse di sistema fai un checkdisck a tutti e due gli hd. poi riprovi a partire dal grub con ubuntu.
<Roby_> allora, grub, se scelgo 7 parte
<Roby_> se scelgo kernel linux si avvia e mi da quegli errori
<Roby_> quindi dovremmo credo corregere linux con tipo fsck o non lo so, ma da li non funziona
<attempt> ruby se non gli hai specificato tu ad ubuntu di installare grub sul suo proprio disco e poi hai cambiato l'ordine di disco di boot da bios allora ha installato grub sul disco di windows.
<Roby_> no
<Roby_> grub funziona
<attempt> avvia windows e fai il checkdisk di tutti e due  i dischi. poi riparti e vedi se va.
<Roby_> windows non vede l'altro disco
<attempt> fai il check di quello di windows per sicurezza.
<Roby_> o meglio windows non vewde il disco con ubuntu
<attempt> normale
<Roby_> infatti
<Roby_> potremmo dare un fsck da qui per linux ?
<attempt> fai comunque il check di quello con win che e' meglio.
<attempt> umh
<Roby_> ma win funziona
<Roby_> se spengo
<Roby_>  ho paura che ci vogliono altre 3 ore per riavviavare la live
<attempt> in terminale sudo fdisk -l
<Roby_> attempt,  perdona la mia ignoranza, io conosco pochi comandi e mi fido di te, fa che io non perda dati sul disco
<Roby_> dò il comando ?
<_paranoid_> ho un problema,non riesco a installare programmi dal software center ne a fare gli aggiornamenti cliccando su installa,non da risposta,invece dal terminale funziona correttamente.
<attempt> Roby_ dai il comando e metti su paste il risultato
<Roby_> ok
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nicotano> _paranoid_, da gestore pacchetti (synaptic) hai provato ?
<Roby_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/534932/
<_paranoid_> nicotano, sì quello va correttamente.
<ivan_> Sera a tutto il mondo ubuntu...
<nicotano> _paranoid_, stai usando ubuntu 10.10 ?
<_paranoid_> sì,ma lo faceva anche con il 10.4
<attempt> sudo fsck /dev/sdc      Roby_
<ivan_> dopo aver aggiornato il kernel di Ubuntu 10.4, non mi funziona la mia chiavetta wireless e quindi son senza connessione...vorrei ripristinare il kernel precedente, come faccio???
<Roby_> ok
<nicotano> _paranoid_,  software center non si avvia oppure dopo che selezioni un programma per l'installazione non scarica il pacchetto ?
<_paranoid_> la seconda...
<_paranoid_> quando clicco su installa o su installa aggiornamenti non fa niente
<_paranoid_> mentre dal terminale funziona correttamente
<Roby_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/534934/
<ivan_> nessuno può aiutarmi??
<nicotano> _paranoid_,  quando lanci software center  hai per caso una sessione di apt-get o dpkg aperta nel terminale ?
<ivan_> dopo aver aggiornato il kernel di Ubuntu 10.4, non mi funziona la mia chiavetta wireless e quindi son senza connessione...vorrei ripristinare il kernel precedente, come faccio???
<nicotano> ivan_, dal menu di grub dovresti aver la possibilità di navviare il kernel precedente se non l'hai rimosso
<attempt> Roby_ montalo dalla live
<Roby_> come ?
<nicotano> !repeat | ivan_
<ubot-it> ivan_: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<_paranoid_> nicotano, no
<attempt> Roby_ apri una cartella qualunque e sulla destra dovresti vedere i dischi
<ivan_> <nicotano> il problema sta proprio là...io non l'ho rimosso, tuttavia non parte più il sistema col kernel vecchio....
<Roby_> si, fatto
<nicotano> _paranoid_,  prova a rimuoverlo e reinstallarlo
<Roby_> ho montato 121 e 2,2
<attempt> ridai il comando
<Roby_> ok
<_paranoid_> nicotano, cosa?
<attempt> altrimenti dai fsck /dev/sdc1
<nicotano> _paranoid_, software center
<papa> ciao, installato ubuntu 10.10 su postatile sony vaio. quando vado a impostare la risoluzione dello schermo non mi da l'opzione che mi interessa, cioè 1024x600
<_paranoid_> da synaptic?
<teknolo> weeeeeeee
<Roby_> attempt, sai che non posso montare il disco da 121 ?
<attempt> che dice?
<Roby_> enable to mount....
<Roby_> col divieto di accesso
<papa> inoltre le immagini sono un pò stennacchiate
<Roby_> DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<Roby_> attempt,
<attempt> chiudi il terminale
<attempt> poi provi a rimontarlo
<Roby_> ah...:-)
<Roby_> uguale
<Roby_> unable to mount..
<attempt> qualcosa lo blocca
<Roby_> si
<Roby_> un processo pendente
<_paranoid_> nicotano, non è cambiato niente
<ivan_> <nicotano> hai qualke idea a tal proposito? Andando nella modalità recovery del kernel precedente, si può ripristinare con qualke comando?
<nicotano> _paranoid_,  cerca sul forum anche internazionale forse hai qualche conflitto
<Roby_> attempt,  provo a riaccedere
<attempt> si
<_paranoid_> Neuromancer_, come?
<Matt_91> 'seera a tutti, ho trovato un grosso BUG sulla gestione delle partizioni... che fa molto desiderare
<cristian_c> Matt_91, l'hai segnalato su launchpad?
<ivan_> Avviando col kernel vecchio ricevo il seguente errore: undeva trigger is not permitted e poi si apre una riga di comando su cui scrivere...
<Matt_91> in pratica ho una partizione DATI in ntfs che si monta all'avvio automaticamente nella posizione /DATI poi oggi ho preso l'hd esterno che ha due partizioni una film e l'altra DATI bene la partizione del esterno l'ha smantellata, ed ho notato che quando metto dati sulla partizione DATI va a scrivere anche un esterno, anche se non c'è più nulla
<Matt_91> cristian_c: no, perché volevo darvi la primissima a voi :D
<papa> nessuno può darmi una mano con la scheda video?
<euthymos> papa: che ti serve?
<papa> non riesco a impostare la risoluzione che mi interessa
<euthymos> ah capisco. Capita abbastanza spesso
<papa> cioè 1024x600
<euthymos> che scheda è?
<papa> che fare?
<euthymos> ora vediamo. Intanto che scheda video è?
<papa> ati mobility radeon x600
<ivan_> ho un problema al kernel vecchio che non si apre più dopo l'aggiornamento del nuovo kernel in ubuntu 10.04
<ivan_> nessuno puoi aiutarmi?? Grazieeeeeee
<euthymos> papa: ok scusa un attimo che cerco
<papa> giorni fa abbiamo smanettato su questa chat e forse bisogna ricreare il file xconf
<euthymos> papa: il problema comunque te lo dava già appena isntallato ubuntu?
<papa> si
<euthymos> papa: ok vedo se online c'è qualcosa. è il primo passo
<papa> mi offre diverse risoluzioni ma non quella che m'interessa
<euthymos> comunque cerco pure io ...
<euthymos> senti penso che sarebbe bene provare a installare il driver proprietario della ati
<euthymos> che tra l'altro
<euthymos> fornisce un pratico pannello di configurazione addizionale rispetto a quello di ubuntu
<euthymos> ti do la linea da mettere nel terminale
<euthymos> asp...
<euthymos> non te li dà sotto Sistema > Amministrazione > Driver aggiuntivi ?
<euthymos> dimmi un po'
<papa> sta cercando....
<euthymos> ok
<papa> nessun driver aggiuntivo
<euthymos> strano
<euthymos> allora va installato manualmente
<papa> comunque ho scaricato l'installer
<papa> ce l'ho salvato sulla scrivania
<euthymos> sì?
<euthymos> io direi di restare sui repository
<euthymos> per ora
<euthymos> guarda prova ad eseguire questo: http://pastebin.com/A5WWrvXr
<euthymos> una riga per volta, nel terminale
<euthymos> serve a installare manualmente - ma comunque dai repository - i driver proprietari della ATI
<Matt_91> ivan_: perchè devi usare quello vecchio quando hai quello nuovo?
<euthymos> fammi sapere cosa succede
<papa> al terzo comando mi dice che il pacchetto xorg non ha candidati da installare
<papa> continuo?
<euthymos> aspetta
<euthymos> cambia il nome del pacchetto
<euthymos> installa i seguenti
<euthymos> fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<euthymos> quindi la riga diventa sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<euthymos> adesso deve funzionare (almeno l'installazione del pacchetto)
<papa> sta scaricando...
<papa> 80%....
<euthymos> installa pure fglrx-modaliases
<papa> estraendo.....
<euthymos> al termine occorrerà un riavvio
<papa> credo che abbia finito, mi dicevi di installare altro?
<euthymos> fglrx-modaliases
<Alex99> ciao, ho collegato un nuovo hd esterno con ubuntu. ci ho copiato dentro tutti i miei dati. Purtroppo da win xp non riesco a vederli.
<papa> qual è il comando completo?
<euthymos> apt-get install fglrx-modaliases
<euthymos> quando riavvierai dovrebbe averti installato il pannello di controllo dei driver. come su windows
<euthymos> se non funge coi driver proprietari si mette male
<papa> non funziona
<euthymos> mica hai ravviato. cosa non funziona?
<papa> ti pasto l'output
<euthymos> vai
<euthymos> su pastebin
<papa> http://pastebin.com/K3DvY8hj
<euthymos> manca sudo davanti
<euthymos> ogni volta che effettui operazioni di livello amministrativo devi anteporre sudo al comando
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<euthymos> non te l'ho detto, scusa
<papa> abbi pazienza, sono un novello
<euthymos> ma figurati
<euthymos> comunque memorizza questa cosa che spesso nei tutorial è data per scontata (colpevolmente)
<papa> a posto, riavvio?
<euthymos> sì e
<euthymos> dopo cerca il pannello di controllo dei driver
<euthymos> e se te lo fa fare
<euthymos> cambia la risoluzione da lì
<euthymos> io sto qua
<papa> comunque mi dice fglrx-modaliases è già alla versione più recente
<euthymos> ottimo
<euthymos> comunque una cosa IMPORTANTE
<euthymos> se al riavvio l'interfaccia grafica non si avvia (è possibile)
<euthymos> fai login da interfaccia a linea di comando (ci riuscirai) e disinstalla i pacchetti precedentemente installati
<euthymos> il comando è uguale, con remove al posto di install
<euthymos> appunta quello che ti serve su un pezzo di carta e riavvia tranquillo
<papa> mi dai il comando completo?
<Alex99> ciao, ho collegato un nuovo hd esterno con ubuntu. ci ho copiato dentro tutti i miei dati. Purtroppo da win xp non riesco a vederli.
<euthymos> sudo apt-get remove fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<euthymos> una cosa
<euthymos> se ci sono dati importanti fai backup
<euthymos> non tanto perché te li elimina (è impossibile) ma metti che non riesci ad accedere al desktop
<euthymos> non voglio che rimani tagliato fuori
<papa> hai scritto 2 volte fglrx?
<euthymos> no c'è un trattino
<euthymos> fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<euthymos> e valeva anche prima - occhio
<papa> ok vado...
<_paranoid_> decolla con rapidità impressionante,in 3 minuti,con suo schieramento di 50 combattenti.
<euthymos> papa: ok
<papa_> fatto!
<papa_> mi da qualche errore durante l'avvio ma alla fine parte
<papa_> comunque tra le impostazioni non c'è ancora la risoluzione che mi serve
<papa_> euthymos: forse è il caso di disinstallare
<euthymos> aspetta papa
<euthymos> quali impostazioni?
<euthymos> vorrei che cercassi il pannello di controllo dei driver proprietari
<euthymos> e quali sono gli errori, cmq?
<papa_> tra le opzioni di risoluzione dello schermo
<papa_> durante l'avvio mi scrive alcuni errori ma non ho fatto in tempo a leggerli
<papa_> perchè poi scompaiono e tutto procede
<sage79> salve.ho il seguente problema. da terminale non vedo i file sul desktop
<mikeke> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<papa_> scusami, dove cerco il pannello di controllo dei driver proprietari?
<papa_> euthymos: non riesco a trover il pannello di controllo dei driver proprietari
<papa_> puoi darmi un'idea?
<Alex99> ciao qualcuno può aiutarmi? grazie
<euthymos> papa_: tu sei sicuro di aver installato il pacchetto quello col trattino?
<euthymos> papa_: prova con sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle
<euthymos> e vedi se ti dice che è già installato
<DAMN3dg1rl> hola :D
<papa_> si, già installato
<papa_> euthymos: che faccio?
<mnemonik> ho un problema con la partizione swap: ho riscontrato che all'avvio non mi si monta (forse ho settato male la partizione al momento dell'installazione), quindi risulta non attiva... come devo modificare il file fstab per farmela attivare automaticamente all'avvio del pc? questo è il mio file fstab attualmente http://paste.ubuntu.com/534964/
<euthymos> papa_: hai cercato ovunque?
<papa_> si, nei vari menu
<papa_> applicazioni, risorse, sistema
<mnemonik> enzotib, sai come devo modificare il file stab per farmi attivare automaticamente all'avvio del pc la partizione swap? http://paste.ubuntu.com/534964/
<euthymos> papa_: esegui da terminale
<euthymos> papa_: sudo amdcccle
<euthymos> qualcosa deve uscì
<papa_> problema! ti pasto il messaggio
<papa_> http://pastebin.com/rFv6g2dc
<euthymos> se esegui "sudo aticonfig" ?
<euthymos> senza virgolette
<papa_> no supported adapters detected
<ip3t3r> salve a tutti...
<euthymos> uhm mi dispiace
<euthymos> quei driver non vanno
<euthymos> ti ho fatto perdere tempo ma era necessario
<ip3t3r> ho un problema: ho 4 utenti in un pc con ubuntu 10.10 e vorrei condividere microsoft office 2007 (wine) tra tutti e 4.. cm faccio?
<euthymos> allora fai questo. Armati di santa pazienza, vai sul forum di ubuntu (in inglese!) e riporta il problema
<papa_> ok che si fa?
<euthymos> nominando chiaramente la scheda e i tentativi che hai fatto
<euthymos> incluso questo
<papa_> e per disinstallare?
<euthymos> gli stessi comandi dell'installazione
<euthymos> con remove al posto di install
<euthymos> stai installando e rimuovendo pacchetti
<papa_> siccome ho riavviato non li vedo, possiamo rifarlo insieme?
<ip3t3r> ho un problema: ho 4 utenti in un pc con ubuntu 10.10 e vorrei condividere microsoft office 2007 (wine) tra tutti e 4.. cm faccio?
<euthymos> sudo apt-get remove fglrx*
<euthymos> l'asterisco disinstalla tutta la roba che comincia per
<papa_> ok fatto! intanto grazie e a presto
<euthymos> prego
<fala2121> buonasera a tutti,ho un problema,non sono esperto con questo sistema operativo e ho scaricato floola per gestire il mio ipod che è di quarta generazione,nell'installarlo ho dovuto mettere il fwid e il modello e l'ho fatto solo che adesso nel momento in cui apro floola mi si apre questa finestrella.
<monta11111> ciao
<fala2121> buonasera a tutti,ho un problema,non sono esperto con questo sistema operativo e ho scaricato floola per gestire il mio ipod che è di quarta generazione,nell'installarlo ho dovuto mettere il fwid e il modello e l'ho fatto solo che adesso nel momento in cui apro floola mi si apre questa finestrella:
<fala2121> init error podcast mhbd error    to hide further error messages,hold shift while this window
<fala2121> buonasera a tutti,ho un problema,non sono esperto con questo sistema operativo e ho scaricato floola per gestire il mio ipod che è di quarta generazione,nell'installarlo ho dovuto mettere il fwid e il modello e l'ho fatto solo che adesso nel momento in cui apro floola mi si apre questa finestrella:init error podcast mhbd error to hide further error messages.hold shift whil this window
<DAMN3dg1rl> !ripeti | fala2121
<ubot-it> fala2121: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<uskebasi> c'è qualche italiano per favore?
<uskebasi> Ho un problema qualcuno potrebbe dedicarmi 1o secondi?
<uskebasi> cia a tutti
<uskebasi> c'è qualcuno?????
<uskebasi> aoooooo
<jacko_bello> salve a tutti
<uskebasi> ciao
<uskebasi> sei un esperto o anche tu in cerca di info?
<jacko_bello> qualcuno di voi programma in flex?
<uskebasi> no
<uskebasi> mi potresti aiutare un secondo per favore?
<uskebasi> ma andate a cagare
<jacko_bello> dipende
<jacko_bello> ma che scostumato
<jacko_bello> conoscete almeno un canale in tema di programmazione gebnerale e in italiano?
<jacko_bello> sarebbe gradita una risposta grazie
<Alex99> ciao, ho collegato un nuovo hd esterno con ubuntu. ci ho copiato dentro tutti i miei dati. Purtroppo da win xp non riesco a vederli.
<monta11111> ciao ragazzi
<roby__> ciao. ma il cestino  che oercorso ha ?
<roby__> percorso ?
<OverMe> .local/share/Trash
<DAMN3dg1rl> roby__, cerca il .local
<DAMN3dg1rl> OverMe, hai la memoria di ferro ?
<OverMe> yeah
<John> ciao. Grub: è possibile rinominare le opzioni?
<Guest33113> ehm...
<roby__> DAMN3dg1rl, grazie
<DAMN3dg1rl> roby__, si tratta di OverMe da ringraziare
<Guest33113> io sono un utente registrato da poco qui
<roby__> ma mi aiutereste  a fare partire quel pc ?
<roby__> grazie anche ad OverMe
<roby__> ma non trovo il local giusto
<roby__> OverMe,  ci sei ?
<tazmania149> ciao, ho postato il problema 2 gg fa ma mi era stato detto di tornare perchè era lungo. Ho la 10.4 installata da wubi, ed data la mia inesperienza non sono stato capace di creare una partizione più grossa per ubuntu rispetto a quella per windows. Infatti la partizione per ubuntu è troppo piccola e non posso metterci neanche un film che mi dice spazio insufficente. La domanda è: posso modificare le partizioni in modo da ren
<gnubiagio98> installa gparted
<gnubiagio98> "sudo apt-get install gparted" senza gli apici
<tazmania149> <gnubiagio98>: è già installata, infatti due gg fa avevano incominciato a cercare di risolvermi il problema ma dicevano che era troppo lungo da risolvere
<gnubiagio98> in effetti non dovresti mettere la partizione dietro a indows
<gnubiagio98> in effetti non dovresti mettere la partizione dietro a windows
<roby__> Overme, sto per iniziare a formattare il pc
<tazmania149> <gnubiagio98>: cioè?
<gnubiagio98> dovresti installarla direttamente da cd (cosi' specifichi la tabella delle partizioni)
<gnubiagio98> wubi non e' una cosa tanto consigliata (secondo me)
<gnubiagio98> torno tra un po' (vado in bagno)
<gnubiagio98> <tazmania149> 6 ancora qui?
<tazmania149> <gnubiagio98>: infatti mio cugino lo aveva detto, solo che lo avevo già installato! il pc è vuoto quindi mi converrebbe reinstallare ubuntu? potresti indicarmi tu un link adatto dove scaricarlo? ho un portatile acer apire 1670, servono altre informazioni? grazie anticipatamente.
<gnubiagio98> ti va la ver
<gnubiagio98> ops,...
<gnubiagio98> ti va la versione desktop
<gnubiagio98> ?
<tazmania149> <gnubiagio98> scusami arrivo fra 10 minuti, ok?
<gnubiagio98> ok, ti metto il link
<gnubiagio98> versione desktop: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop
<gnubiagio98> netbook remix (unity): http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook
<gnubiagio98> unity significa con unity
<gnubiagio98> x me fa un po' schifo unity, ma ognuno ha i suoi gusti
<Matius> ciao popolo di ubuntu
<gnubiagio98> w ubuntu!
<gnubiagio98> sto aiutando un mio amico (conosciuto da qualche minuto)
<roxdragon> !chat | gnubiagio98
<ubot-it> gnubiagio98: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tazmania149> <gnubiagio98>: io non me ne intendo, tu quale mi consigli? la desktop?
<gnubiagio98> desktop
<gnubiagio98> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop
<gnubiagio98> e magari formatta tutto cosi' fai un dispetto a bill gates
<gnubiagio98> tieni windows solo se vuoi giocare ai giochi x windows
<tazmania149> <gnubiagio98>: ok, grazie mille. Lo scarico, masterizzo su cd e poi lo avvio e fomatta tutto lui? e per mettere anche la windows?
<gnubiagio98> puoi decidere di metterlo con windows
<gnubiagio98> fai una tabella delle partizioni
<tazmania149> <gnubiagio98> ok, ma mi chiedevo se disinstalla anche win
<gnubiagio98> oppure c'e un'impostazione per metterlo accanto ad altri sistemi operativi
<tazmania149> <gnubiagio98>: grazie mille del tuo tempo! XD
<gnubiagio98> no, resta qui x adesso
<gnubiagio98> (forse) ti dico altro a proposito di ubuntu
<gnubiagio98> e di gnome
<tazmania149> <gnubiagio98> ok
<roxdragon> Sera ;)
<ptux> scusate, qualcuno mi dice come conoscere l'indirizzo ip di un sito?
<gnubiagio98> cmq lo scaricamento dell'immagine sara'lungo (quindi resta)
<gnubiagio98> ping <nomesito>
<ptux> qualcosa ho già trovato, ma mettendo l'indirizzo sul browser il sito non è visibile.
<tazmania149> <gnubiagio98> ho visto, infatti è al 10%
<gnubiagio98> cavolo se il gestore va forte
<tazmania149> <gnubiagio98>: circa 600 kb/s
<gnubiagio98> ma va fortissimo!!!
<gnubiagio98> usi il cavo?
<tazmania149> <gnubiagio98> no no, sono con il wifi!
<gnubiagio98> pero'!
<ptux> mi' ma che connessione hai?
<gnubiagio98> wifi
<tazmania149> <gnubiagio98> un casino per configurarlo, perchè non lo riconosceva subito, infatti non so come farò se devo formattarlo! XD
<gnubiagio98> eddai1
<gnubiagio98> *EDDAI!
<tazmania149> <gnubiagio98> cosa? :)
<ptux> dite un po' come mai quando scrivo un documento di testo il punto del tastierinonumerico produce una virgola?
<gnubiagio98> <ptux> cosa?
<ptux> gnubiagio98, sono sul writer di openoffice, ma se cerco di scrivere il punto con il tastierino numerico, ottengo una virgola...
<ptux> è come se riconoscendo il tastierino numerico decidesse di mettere una virgola decimale...
<gnubiagio98> hai gettato un gavettone sulla tastiera? XDXDXD
<ptux> mai!
<ptux> ci sono affezionato.. :">
<gnubiagio98> hai scambiato due pulsanti?
<ptux> quali?
<gnubiagio98> premi sull'altro
<ptux> l'altro quale?
<gnubiagio98> quello della virgola e ti viene il punto
<gnubiagio98> ne sono (quasi) sicuro
<ptux> allora. la tastiera normale funziona correttamente.
<gnubiagio98> si
<ptux> è il punto della tastiera numerica a dare la virgola (e solo sul programma di videoscrittura)=
<gnubiagio98> premi sul bloc num
<ptux> si attiva l'altra fuzione (CANC)
<gnubiagio98> non ho capito
<Davide_> qualcuno mi può aiutare x quanto riguarda 1 problema Amule?
<gnubiagio98> parla
<ptux> Il tastierino numerico ha delle funzioni sui caratteri dei numeri. Con NumLock acceso l'8 fa 8, se lo spengo l'8 corrisponde al cursore vers
<Davide_> qualcuno mi può aiutare per quanto riguarda 1 problema Amule?
<ptux> verso l'alto.
<Davide_> qualcuno mi può aiutare per quanto riguarda un problema Amule?
<ptux> il tasto del punto decimale dovrebbe fare il punto (con NumLock attivo) e fa CANC se il tasto è disattivato.
<gnubiagio98> <Davide_> smettila di postare 300 volte lo stesso mex!
<Davide_> gnubiagio98 mi puoi aiutare tu?
<gnubiagio98> io non uso amule
<Davide_> ok grz lo stesso . c è qualcuno che mi può aiutare? non riesco a connettere kad pur avendo impostato le porte tcp udp
<gnubiagio98> adesso installa
<Davide_> e mi dice che non riesce a scaricare nodes-dat . provo dal sito?
<gnubiagio98> adesso installo amule
<gnubiagio98> XD
<Davide_> gnubiagio98 grz spero riesci ad aiutarmi
<gnubiagio98> dimmi il problema
<Davide_> gnubiagio98 pur avendo impostato le porte tcp udp nel router, kad non riesce a connettersi e, se clicko l'icona per riscaricare nodes-dat, mi dice 'impossibile'
<Davide_> gnubiagio98 ed2k quinti tcp si connette regolarmente senza problemi
<gnubiagio98> cambia le porte
<Davide_> gnubiagio98 non dovrebbe bastare aprire la porta tcp 50000 per upnp?
<Davide_> gnubiagio98 senza neanche impostare la tcp 4662 udp 4672 ?
<ptux> gnubiagio98, ho trovato il motivo di questa strana condotta!! ;)
<Davide_> gnubiagio98 ti riferisci a me?
<ptux> In pratica dipende dalle impostazioni di lingua di OOo. Modificata quella il punto fa il punto come si deve!
<gnubiagio98> cavolo, devo aiutare 2 persone alla volta?
<ptux> io da per me ho risolto! ;)
<gnubiagio98> ok ptux
<Davide_> gnubiagio98: vabbe provo a ri skarikare nodes dat dal sito sperando sia 'compatibile' con amule
<ptux> stavo dicendo la soluzione a beneficio di altre domande simili.. :D
<gnubiagio98> tu scarichi amule dal sito ufficiale?
<Davide_> l ho skarikato da ubuntu sw center
<gnubiagio98> ah...
<ptux> Davide_, parla tricolore! :D
<gnubiagio98> ma fa lo stesso
<gnubiagio98> parli come un moderatore
<puccio> condivido il metodo ptuxiano
<puccio> a volte c'è qualcuno come me che nn ha niente da fare e segue qualche discussione interessandosi al problema..
<gnubiagio98> anch'io
<gnubiagio98> io voglio aiutarvi
<puccio> :D
<Davide_> gnubiagio98: ho provato a cambiare la porta udp ma il problema rimane
<Davide_> gnubiagio98: devo mica riavviare anche il router?
<gnubiagio98> provaci
<Davide_> gnubiagio98: con Emule non serve riavviare nulla solo emule
<DereCk> ragazzi una cosa stupidissimam sono scomparse le icone di chiusura minimizzazzione sulle finestre come faccio a rimmetterle uso ubuntu 10.4llinx grazie
<DereCk> ho cambiato tema ma nulla ho provato a mettere qst su compiz decorazione finestre gtk-window-decorator --replace ma nulla .-.
<Davide_> chi mi può aiutare per un problema con Amule?
<DereCk> m sa nessuno davide-.-
<puccio> davide come su emule c'è la dicitura test delle porte?
<DereCk> damn3d girl m puoi aiutare alvolo??ù
<kfbn> disabilita effetti e prova
<DereCk> è compiz lo so dando qst da terminale me li ha rimessi
<DereCk> gtk-window-decorator --replace
<DereCk> ma se esco da terminale mi scompaiono nuovamente
<kfbn> tasto destro desktop vai su impostazioni desktop poi effetti e disabiliti se ho capito
<DAMN3dg1rl> DereCk, mi spiace ma non uso gnome
 * DereCk sono entrato nel g-conf button relay c'ètutto quanto
<DereCk> o_o
<DereCk> fatto ma se l riabilito nn mi carica cmq le finestre d chiusura
<LtWorf> DAMN3dg1rl: sei disponibile?
<DereCk> disponibile?O_o
<puccio> lol
<DAMN3dg1rl> LtWorf, che problema hai ?
<LtWorf> DAMN3dg1rl: sono un troll, cosa posso fare? :D
<DereCk> nn c'è enzotib?
<kfbn> installa  fusion icon, emerald ,che userai come gestore finestre
<DAMN3dg1rl> LtWorf, andare in chat ...
<Davide_> qualcuno mi può aiutare con Amule?
<LtWorf> DAMN3dg1rl: sono in chat
<DereCk> ma prima mi funzionava kfbn
<ivnnvi> aiuto aiuto
<DAMN3dg1rl> !chat | no, non lo sei
<ubot-it> no, non lo sei: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ivnnvi> devo recuperare un database mysql
<puccio> Davide_, fai una prova testando le porte? http://www.amule.org/testport.php
<ivnnvi> aiuto aiuto
<DereCk> grande damned
<DereCk> xD
<kfbn> allora prova con fusion icon e da impostazioni di fusion dai ricarica
<DereCk> ok merci kfbn
<kfbn> de nada
<ivnnvi> aiuto aiuto
<ivnnvi> aiuto aiuto
<ivnnvi> devo recuperare un database mysql
<ivnnvi> è possibile???
<Davide_> puccio: quel link mi ha fatto fare il test solo della tcp ke dice superato con successo (verde)
<Davide_> puccio: ma io ho il problema con la udp infatti kad nn si connette eppure ho aperto anche quella
<puccio> il fatto che tu dica al router di aprirla non implica per forza che l'abbia aparte :D
<Davide_> puccio: come posso risolvere?
<Davide_> puccio: come faccio a far connettere anke kad?
<puccio> io per esempio tengo un netgear dg834 che dicevo di aprire una porta e faceva l'esatto opposto a seconda di che firmware girava su
<DereCk> cmq li ho disabilitati e rimessi ed èriapparso tutto maH!!!
<Davide_> puccio: mi puoi aiutare a risolvere il problema?
<puccio> Davide_, non mi viene niente...
<Davide_> puccio: :(
<Davide_> puccio: sai se esiste 1 canale irc di assistenza ufficiale amule?
<Davide_> puccio: per quanto riguarda emule ad esempio esiste emule italian su irc
<Davide_> puccio: strano che su amule non ci sia un icona per connettersi a tale chan... come su emule
<Davide_> puccio: e se usassi emule con wine? secondo te il problema rimane?
<puccio> dipende ... se è amule il problema penso di si...
<ivnnvi> ragazzi si puo recuperare un database mysql???
<Davide_> se è amule il problema . con emule si risolve . penso
<Davide_> qualcuno mi sa dire come trovare il browser OPERA su ubuntu sw center?
<puccio> spe Davide_ ... nel momento in cui hai settato la porta sul router... hai anche messo l'ip del tuo pc?
<Davide_> puccio yes
<DereCk> sapevate che ubuntu  è una distribuzione open in quanto riesce ad ottenere dati sensibili dagli utnti che lo usano??
<Davide_> puccio come faccio a sapere qual è il mio ip con ubuntu? con dos c è il comando ipconfig
<puccio> Davide_, ifconfig
<DereCk> ecco perkè èopen x)
<Davide_> puccio ifconfig da terminale?
<DereCk> lol
<puccio> Davide_, si
<Davide_> puccio mi spieghi come funziona wine? x poter installare emule?
<DereCk> ifconfig /release
<puccio> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<puccio> :D
<ivnnvi> \join mysql
<puccio> Davide_, non l'ho mai usato.. ma chi puo' spiegartelo meglio di una guida fatta dallo staff?
<Davide_> puccio x conferma ho guardato su ifconfig è ip è quello giusto
<DereCk>  /join #mysql-italian dovrebbe esserci u.u
<Davide_> qualcuno mi sa dire come trovare il browser OPERA su ubuntu sw center?
<ivnnvi>  /join #mysql-italian
<DereCk> senza spaazio -.-
<ivnnvi> nada
<ivnnvi> ragazzi si può recuperare un database mysql???????????
<ivnnvi> li non c'è nessuno
<DAMN3dg1rl> ivnnvi, in che senso recuperare ?
<ivnnvi> e andato cancellato
<puccio> Davide_, http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<DAMN3dg1rl> ivnnvi, usa photorec
<DAMN3dg1rl> o se il files è presente fisicamente sul disco ma non è leggibile puoi aprirlo con un editor testuale e vedere cosa non va
<ivnnvi> cioè l'ho cancellato io
<ivnnvi> drop
<DAMN3dg1rl> !photorec | ivnnvi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'photorec'
<DAMN3dg1rl> vabbè
<DAMN3dg1rl> ivnnvi, phororec è la soluzione
<ivnnvi> ora provo
<DAMN3dg1rl> è un tool che recupera i dati ranzati
<DAMN3dg1rl> ma ti conviene usarlo su una live
<ivnnvi> lo devo caricare sul server e vediamo
<DereCk> ah io t stavo cercando il canale
<DereCk> O_o
<DereCk> d'Oh
<ivnnvi> eee
<DereCk> YaWWWN
<DereCk> damned ma per caso sei nicole?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ivnnvi, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RecuperoDati?highlight=(recupero)
<DereCk> O_o
<DAMN3dg1rl> dai una occhiata qua
<DAMN3dg1rl> DereCk, sn io
<DAMN3dg1rl> perchè ?
<DereCk> wow
<DereCk> perkè t avevo già conosciuta un po'd tempo fa
<DereCk> ma nn eravamo andati molto d'ccordo
<DereCk> xD
<DereCk> te la tiravi un po' all'epoca asd
<ivnnvi> ragazzi sono nella mmmerda
<DereCk> cioe'?
<ivnnvi> nun se pò
<DereCk> hai perso tt?
 * DAMN3dg1rl ha un altro fan rompiovaie
<DereCk> cmq il canale che ho trovato èqst /join #mysql
<DereCk> pero' èin inglese
<ivnnvi> ho cancellato involontariamente il database ma.... nun se pò recuperare
<DereCk> damned nn sono un tuo fan-.-
<puccio> :D
<DereCk> e se lo fossi d certo nn te lo direi u.u
<biscazziere> ciao a tutti, ho un problema di permessi (non sono praticissimo). Nella mia home ho una cartella "Sites", che ha come owner "fabio" e come group "fabio". Su ubuntu ho installato apache
<biscazziere> alla cartella Sites ho dato permessi 775
<asdlol> salve
<biscazziere> quello che vorrei è che apache potesse scrivere in quella cartella e nelle sottocartelle
<asdlol> avrei bisogno di una mano
<biscazziere> ho pensato di aggiungere l'utente www-data al gruppo "fabio"
<biscazziere> però sembra che apache non ci possa cmq scrivere lì dentro. sapete dove sbaglio?
<asdlol> posso chiedere?
<cobe571> asdlol: cosa vuoi chiedere?
<asdlol> avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto
<cobe571> se qualcuno è in grado di aiutarti, certamente qualcuno lo farà. tu chiedi. non c'è bisogno del permesso...
<asdlol> con Xubuntu 10.04 LTS ho impostato una phassphase cifrata per il volume del file system
<asdlol> ecco, ora vorrei cambiare quella phassphase
<cobe571> personalmente uso 8.04, ma presumo che nel forum di ubuntu una info del genere la trovi di sicuro
<asdlol> me la puoi linkare?
<K99Brain> biscazziere, potresti provare a cambiare il gruppo di Sites in www-data
<K99Brain> biscazziere, chown fabio:www-data ~/Sites
<biscazziere> K99Brain: quello che non capisco è perchè www-data non possa scriverci, siccome dovrei averlo messo nel gruppo "fabio"
<K99Brain> biscazziere, ma non mi sebra comunque un buon posto per piazzare il tuo sito
<asdlol> biscazziere: perchè il chmod della cartella è impostato sull'utente singolo e non sul gruppo :)
<cobe571> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/RTFM
<biscazziere> K99Brain: se faccio groups www-data ottengo: www-data fabio , quindi www-data dovrebbe essere anche nel gruppo "fabio"
<K99Brain> biscazziere, non me ne intendo molto ma credo che tu debba metterlo in /var/www oppure in /usr/local/apache/
<K99Brain> roba del genere
<biscazziere> K99Brain: grazie, però mi piaceva l'idea di avere i progetti su cui lavoro nella mia home folder
<asdlol> cobe571: ???
<biscazziere> K99Brain: a parte dove sia meglio metterli, coglievo l'occasione per impratichirmi con i permessi
<K99Brain> biscazziere, e a parte la dir, i file all'interno sono leggibili da un utente che non sia fabio?
<asdlol> ottimo e ora non c'è nessuno che possa aiutarmi :(
<K99Brain> e retalive sottodir?
<biscazziere> sono tutti 775
<K99Brain> relative*
<biscazziere> il problema è che ho una cartella all'interno di "Sites" dove apache deve scrivere
<biscazziere> e ora come ora php mi dice che la cartella non è scrivibile, nonostante quella cartella abbia mode 775
<biscazziere> e che www-data sia nel gruppo fabio
<K99Brain> biscazziere, boh, non so, potresti dare permessi 777 solo a quella particolare cartella
<biscazziere> K99Brain: si, così funzionerebbe. Mi sarebbe piaciuto capire la motivazione, se possibile :)
<biscazziere> cioè, capire perchè con 775 non ci può scrivere
<K99Brain> biscazziere, eh, non lo so, forse php non usa l'utente www-data
<peps123> uff#
<peps123> uff@
<peps123> m toglieresti il b4n?
<peps123> (-b)?
<eevan> no.
<peps123> ma che ho fatto??
<madadam1> ragazzi come faccio a togliere apache tra le applicazioni all'avvio? Non c'è nel menù "Applicazioni d'avvio"
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-14
<CompaDanie> ciao ragazzi ho digitato questa stringa da terminale http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/737801/
<CompaDanie> e ora mi da errore quanto avvio gli aggiornamenti come posso toglierla??
<elacheche_anis> Hey guys
<elacheche_anis> Anybody is wake up here??
<tegra> hey
<elacheche_anis> hey tegra
<tegra> why do you speak english ?
<tegra> it's an italian channel
<elacheche_anis> I have a question about the ML.. I'm from the Tunisian LoCo
<elacheche_anis> Is the mail server of the MLs down??? I try to send a mail to the Tunisian loco(that I'm a member) since 00h & every time a receive a mail with an error from google.. I want to know if the u-it ML works well :/
<tegra> elacheche_anis: try to join #ubuntu
<elacheche_anis> I can't find an answer right there too XD
<tegra> what is ML ?
<elacheche_anis> the mailing list
<tegra> what error ?
<elacheche_anis> the mail said that there is an error in the destination server.. somthing like that :/
<tegra> mmm
<tegra> i can't reach https://lists.ubuntu.com
<tegra> oh now works
<elacheche_anis> yeah the web server is up
<full60> cioa
<tegra> elacheche_anis: is your smtp server up ?
<elacheche_anis> I'm using gmail, from the web interface..
<elacheche_anis> cioa full60
<tegra> elacheche_anis: oh ok
<tegra> ciao full60
<elacheche_anis> tegra, never mind, thx for trying helping me.. now I'm 60% sure that is a problem in just our ML.. I will find a solution :/
<full60> elacheche_anis, ciao
<full60> tegra, ciao
<tegra> elacheche_anis: no prob
<alecv> buongiorno a tutti
<tegra> ciao
<alecv> come metto in rete due pc con lubuntu? Qualcuno mi ha consigliato tasto destro e condivi, ma questo è presente solo in ubuntu (leggendo vari post sul forum). Ho configurato nfs ma non riesco a montare sul client la cartella server da condividere. Si accettano suggerimenti :D
<alecv> ciao tegra
<meluste> buongiorno mondo
<meluste> ho qualche problema con l'applicazione "creatore dischi di avvio"
<meluste> ieri, provando a creare una USB con XBMC live e mi da un errore quando cerca di caricare il bootloader.
<meluste> stamattina ho scaricato l'immagine di Ubuntu mini ma non riesco in alcun modo a selezionarla per scriverla...
<meluste> sapete dirmi se è l'applicazione ad avere problemi o se sono le mie .iso?
<alecv> io uso solamente unebooting x creare chiavette avviabili
<alecv> mi dispiace :D
<alecv> meluste, ma hai provato con unebooting?
<alecv> come chiavolo sei chiama :D
<meluste> no alecv, dove lo trovo?
<alecv> nei repo
<alecv> da synaptic
<meluste> ok lo cerco
<alecv> unetbootin  <=== il nome esatto
<alecv> unetbootin  <=== il nome esatto meluste
<meluste> si grazie alecv
<meluste> btw ubuntu minimal non ha Samba, devo istallarlo vero?
<alecv> CREDO proprio di si
<meluste> ok, allora provvederò al momento adeguato... ma si riesce a condividere un disco sulla rete da terminale? così mi evito di istallarmi un win manager:)
<alecv> penso di si, ma ignoro le potenzialità del terminale :D
<meluste> ah, cosa molto più importante, cosa devo fare per accedere via ssh a una ubuntu minimal?
<alecv> meluste, come sopra
<meluste> ergo, devo istallare qualche pacchetto?
<alecv> ergo credo di si, si chiama minimal x quel motivo
<meluste> lol text install con sfondo viola :D
<meluste> wow
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<alecv> b giorno
<alecv> vi saluto
<meluste> ciao alecv unetbootin a funzionato alla grande ;)
<meluste> porca bindella...
<meluste> ho appena finito l'istallazione di una Ubuntu minimal sul mio Eee 701 ma ora non risponde alla pressione dei tasti...
<Odo> Giorno
<JMarco> aiuto! spostando una partizione con gparted lanciato da disco live (ubuntu 10.04) c'è stato un errore e la partizione ora la vede come "unknown" e non riesce a caricarla come file system! c'è un modo per salvare i dati?
<meluste> ho appena finito l'istallazione di una Ubuntu minimal sul mio Eee 701 ma ora non risponde alla pressione dei tasti...
<meluste> provo ad entrare in ssh ma non me lo permette, forse perchè non è abilitato qualcosa
<meluste> che posso fare?
<meluste> reistallo?
<tegra> prova
<meluste> intanto che reistallo ho trovato il problema: grub viene istallato sulla usb e non sul disco del PC...
<Dig_> Ciao, qualcuno ha una soluzione per lo spegnimento di Ocelot quando c'è nella tray quickstar?
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Dig_> Ciao, qualcuno ha una soluzione per lo spegnimento di Ocelot quando c'è nella tray quickstar?
<glpiana> Dig_, quickstart di cosa?
<Dig_> glpiana, di libreoffice
<glpiana> Dig_, e puoi spiegare cosa ti succede?
<Dig_> se attiivo il quick star di open office, quando faccio l'arresto di sistema, il sistema non si spegne se non disabilito il quickstar dalla tray
<Dig_> glpiana, ho visto che un bug noto, speravo che qualcuno avesse una soluzione casereccia
<glpiana> Dig_, non conoscevo nemmeno il problema
<Dig_> glpiana, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=454487.msg3551623
<glpiana> Dig_, aspetta che lo sanino
<glpiana> Dig_, anche se quel bug non si riferisce a oneiric
<gio61> ciao ragazzi
<gio61> ho installato virtualbox, non mi si apre la chiavetta usb, VB la vede però cè un problema tecnica; potete aiutrami  VB è installato su ubuntu 11.10
<glpiana> gio61, hai messo l'extension pack? il tuo utente fa parte di vboxusers? ha installato le guest addition sull amachcina virtuale?
<glpiana> *sulla machcina
<gio61> glpiana,  ciao
<gio61> si fatto tutto quello da te indicato
<glpiana> gio61, le hai anche attivate nelle impostazioni della macchina virtuale?
<gio61> si perchè la vede
<glpiana> gio61, apri un terminale e scrivi: groups
<gio61> cè inserito i permessi   vboxusers cat
<glpiana> cat?
<gio61> cè un disegnino USB mass storage decice con un triangolo giallo con indicato sono necessarie operazioni di risoluzioni dei problemi
<gio61> cat è il nome dato per entrare in  windows 7
<glpiana> gio61, che versione di vbox hai e che versione di extension pack hai?
<gio61> nelle impostazione USB cè scritto filtri dispositivi 1 attivo
<glpiana> vabbè, vado a mangiare, tanto vai pe ri fatti tuoi.
<glpiana> a dopo
<gio61> glpiana,  dove trovo la verisone extension
<glpiana> gio61, vai in file impostazioni estensioni
<glpiana> a più tardi
<gio61> non lo vedo
<winchesternaaaaa> ciao ragazzi ho un domanda da porvi, da un tool di monitoraggio noto che ci sono dei processi che stanno "divorando" (è il termine che utilizza il tool) memoria come posso verificare quali processi "divorano" memorai?
<winchesternaaaaa> grazie
<glpiana> winchesternaaaaa, apri un temrinale e scrivi; top
<winchesternaaaaa> grazie mille
<perperus> salve a tutti! vorrei installare ubuntu con wubi quindi dentro il mio SO ossia windows xp. Dopo l'installazione potrei deframmentare il disco senza creare problemi ad ubuntu?
<tegra> ciao perperus
<perperus> ciao
<perperus> quindi che dite potrei fare il defrag?
<tegra> credo di si
<perperus> perchè purtroppo windows xp necessità consuete deframmentazioni non ne potrei farne a meno.
<perperus> quindi non rischierei di corrompere ubuntu?
<tegra> ma in che senso
<tegra> dentro il tuo xp ?
<perperus> mi riferisco ad ubuntu si dentor al mio xp. Perchè durante il defrag potrebbe spostare file sensibili di ubuntu per questo.
<tegra> wubi è solo un installer
<perperus> si io ho scaricato la iso e l'ho messa in un cd
<perperus> vorrei fare l'installazione dentro windows per evitare partizioni
<tegra> perperus e come fai ?
<perperus> con il live cd si può no?
<perperus> ho la versione 11.10
<tegra> perperus non ho mai provato in questo modo
<filo1234> perperus: un installazione con wubi è destinata a durare poco...
<perperus> perchè?
<filo1234> perchè non è una vera installazione
<massimo18> perchè ti crea problemi
<perperus> del tipo?
<filo1234> si usa normalmente per breve tempo e fare dei test
<perperus> ma crea problemi del tipo rallentamenti crash ecc?
<massimo18> perperus, del tipo sminchiamento totale
<filo1234> perperus: è in caso di problemi è difficile ripristinare, senza contare che se ti muore windows, muore automaticamente anche ubuntu, dato che sta dentro windows come un programma
<filo1234> e*
<perperus> ma se crea problemi non si può ripristinare semplicemente disinstallandolo e reinstallandolo?
<motz> salve
<massimo18> no
<motz> scusate l'off-topic
<perperus> capisco, ma allora un HDD esterno via usb va bene?
<motz> dovrei fare l'upload di un file che un mio amico dovrebbe poi scaricare. che servizio mi consigliate di usare?
<filo1234> perperus: ma scusa perchè non fare un installazione normale?
<perperus> facendo partizioni?
<filo1234> ovvio
<perperus> perchè vorrei evitare problemi col mbr
<ggg> ciao a tutti volevo farvi una domanda...
<filo1234> perperus: le fa l'installer
<perperus> cioè dici la partizione del disco? non dovrei farle io prima?
<filo1234> perperus: no le fa l'installer, basta scegliere di installare a fianco a windows
<perperus> scusa installandolo affianco a windows non lo installa nella stessa partizione?
<filo1234> perperus: no
<gio61> ciao
<filo1234> come fa ad instalare nella stessa partizione scusa?
<ggg> praticamente io ho installato sul computer un sistema windows e vorrei installare ubuntu ma vi volevo chiedere se con l'installazione perdo i file salvati?
<filo1234> ggg: nel senso che vuoi un dualboot o vuoi solo ubuntu?
<filo1234> ggg: se cancelli windows perdi i dati ovviamente
<filo1234> se installi in un'altra partizione no
<filo1234> salvo casi di sfiga
<filo1234> !installazione | perperus ggg
<ubot-it> perperus ggg: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ggg> no vorrei installare ubuntu al posto di window
<filo1234> ggg: allora ovvio che perdi tutto
<ggg> un altra partizione che vuol dire?
<perperus> ok grazie se avrò altri dubbi ritorno in chat. Grazie del supporto!
<filo1234> ggg: nel senso che puoi avere sia Ubuntu che windows
<gio61> Virtualbox: si installa  guest addition ma non li vedo versione di extension pack che ho
<ggg> e come dovrei fare?
<filo1234> !installazione | ggg
<ubot-it> ggg: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<filo1234> gio61: apri un terminale
<filo1234> gio61: sul pc host
<gio61> Virtualbox: si installa  guest addition ma non li vedo versione di extension pack che ho, inoltre rimane inserito mel file unita cd ( D ) la scritta VBOXADDITIONS
<gio61> filo1234, dicevi ?
<filo1234> gio61: apri un terminale
<ggg> grazie
<gio61> filo1234, ok
<filo1234> gio61: sul pc principale...
<gio61> di ubuntu
<filo1234> gio61: dai questo comando VBoxManage list extpacks
<gio61> filo1234,  Extension Packs: 0
<filo1234> gio61: bene quindi non ne hai instalalto
<filo1234> gio61: orala domanda è...che problemi hai?
<gio61> filo1234, ho installato virtualbox, non mi si apre la chiavetta usb, VB la vede però cè un problema tecnica
<filo1234> che problema tecnico?
<filo1234> non capisco
<gio61> filo1234,  non si apre i file sulla chiavetta
<filo1234> che file
<glpiana> gio61, per la versione di extension pack ti ho detto dove guardare. aperto vbox fai _ file impostazioni estensioni
<glpiana> gio61, avevi eprò detto di avere installato l'extension pack
<gio61> glpiana,  ciao, non ho niente , ma io ho installato l'estensione
<glpiana> gio61, evidentemente no
<gio61> ho cliccato su impostazioni--installa guest
<glpiana> gio61, gio61 vai sul sito di vbox, area download e scarica l'extension pack, poi faglielo installare
<glpiana> gio61, ma che c'entra guest?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> <glpiana> gio61, hai messo l'extension pack? il tuo utente fa parte di vboxusers? ha installato le guest addition sull amachcina virtuale?
<glpiana> <glpiana> *sulla machcina
<glpiana> <gio61> si fatto tutto quello da te indicato
<glpiana> e meno male che hai fatto tutto :)
<gio61> hai ragione; quindi non ho installato estensioni, come si fa ??
<glpiana> gio61, http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.6/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.1.6-74713.vbox-extpack
<glpiana> clicca lì, scarica e installa
<gio61> glpiana,  io ho installato VBOXADDITIONS , pensavo che fosse questo l'etensione pack
<glpiana> gio61, e non ti pè venuto il dubbio fosse un'altra cosa visto che ho parlato anche di guest addition?
<gio61> glpiana, scusa
<glpiana> gio61, quando hai scaricato e installato vedi se le usb vanno. se no, ne riparliamo
<mauro_> buongiorno
<gio61> glpiana, sto provando
<mauro_> vorrei installare 11.10 ed eliminare totalmente windows, esiste release che prima formatti il disco?
<glpiana> mauro_, tutte
<glpiana> !installazione | mauro_ ubot-it
<ubot-it> mauro_ ubot-it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Antonio_> ciao a tutti
 * Antonio_ si sbraccia e si sventola come una bandiera: a chi posso chiedere per un problemino con ubuntu 11.10???
<glpiana> !chiedi | Antonio_
<ubot-it> Antonio_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
 * Antonio_ sviene
<glpiana> Antonio_, sei pregato di non usar eil /me in questo canale
<Antonio_> !chiedi
<Antonio_> ops
<glpiana> Antonio_, se hai un problema fai una domanda e chi sa ti risponde
<glpiana> alla prossima esci
<Antonio_> chiedo scusa non lo sapevo -.-
<mauro_> scusa la ripetizione, inserendo il cd dove ho scaricato ubuntu 10.11 prima cancella tutto dal disco rigido poi installa il nuovo programma-
<glpiana> mauro_, ti ho indicato una guida. leggila
<mauro_> grazie
<Antonio_> La mia domanda è questa: ho provato ad installare ubuntu 11.10 ma appena si riavvia e tenta di entrare nel programma di installazione si vede tutto a righe come una tv disturbata e si spegne il monitor. Sia la versione 32 che 64 bit. Ho pensato ad incompatibilità con la mia scheda video, ma installando su virtualbox non accade. Da cosa può dipendere?
<glpiana> Antonio_, dalla scheda molto probabilmente. all'avvio del cd, quando visualizzi le due icone in basso premi un tasto
<glpiana> scegli la lingua e poi premi f6 per impostare l'opzione "nomodeset"
<glpiana> Antonio_, vedi se così il cd si avvia regolarmente
<Antonio_> perfetto provo immediatamente. Grazie mille
<gio61> glpiana, installato , le dimensioni dello schermo di windows si è allargato, ma usb non lo apre
<glpiana> gio61, installa le guest addition
<glpiana> gio61, vbox da dove l'hai recuperato?
<gio61> dal sito virtualbox
<glpiana> ok
<filo1234> gio61: io vorrei capire cosa intendi quando dici che non "lo apre"
<filo1234> gio61: facci una schermata please
<filo1234> !iamge | gio61
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'iamge'
<filo1234> !image | gio61
<ubot-it> gio61: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> lol
<gio61> filo1234, io attualemente sono su x-chat nel programma su ubuntu 11.10; come faccio  a mettere immagine di virtualbox che è su oracle VM Virtualbox?
<glpiana> gio61, prendi una schermata con cattura schermata
<gio61> ok si salva su windows 7 ( dove è su VB )
<glpiana> gio61, scusa ma se vbox è stto windows, perchè chiedi supporto qui?
<glpiana> *sotto
<glpiana> !chat | gio61
<ubot-it> gio61: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gio61> no virtualbox è sotto ubuntu 11.10
<gio61> su virtualbox ho installato window
<glpiana> gio61, allora, considera la finestra di vbox come una qualsiasi finestra di un qualsiasi programma e prendi un aschermata del tuo desktop
<nicotano> salve
<gio61> glpiana,  copia schermata è tasto stamp/r sist
<glpiana> gio61, grazie dell'informazione
<gio61> era una domanda
<glpiana> gio61, ah, sai senza punto interrogastivo non le distinguo dalle affermazioni
<glpiana> gio61, comuqnue sì.
<glpiana> oppure l'applicazione cattura schermata
<glpiana> *interrogativo
<gio61> glpiana, ho visto tasto cattura istantanea nel VB ora cosa fare ?
<glpiana> !image | gio61
<ubot-it> gio61: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<filo1234> gio61: certo che se dovessimo farti pagare a tempo, saresti un buon cliente, basteresti per tutto il giorno
<Antonio_> ciao a tutti nuovamente. ho installato ubuntu premendo un tasto quando appaiono le icone in basso sullo schermo e premuto f6 per selezionare nomodeset. Ha installato correttamente, ma se provo ad avviarlo ritornano le righe in tutto il display. Credo sia incompatibile con la mia scheda video. qualche idea?
<gio61> non riesco a registare l' immagine da VB e copiarla in una cartella di ubuntu
<filo1234> gio61: forse non ci siamo spiegati...lascia aperta la macchina virtuale e schiaccia stamp
<filo1234> fai l'immagine e postala
<glpiana> Antonio_, dobbiamo inserire la stessa opzione che hai usato in fase di installazione
<glpiana> Antonio_, visualizzi il menu di grub all'avvio?
<filo1234> gio61: l'immagine la fai dal sistema host non dalla macchina virtuale...e in ogni caso sulla macchina virtuale hai un browser che puoi aprire e incollare l'immagine salvata...
<filo1234> non mi pare tanto complessa come cosa
<Antonio_> Si glpiana, appare correttamente il menu di grub ceh mi chiede quale sistema selezionare
<Antonio_> solo che quando seleziono ubuntu fa quel problema li
<glpiana> Antonio_, perfetto, allora all'avvio piazzati sulla voce con cui avvii ubuntu e premi il tasto"e" per editarla.
<glpiana> Antonio_, ti cambierà schermata e vedrai una riga che termina con "quriet splash"
<glpiana> *quiet
<glpiana> Antonio_, in fondo a quella riga, aggiungi nomodeset, dopodichè premi ctrl+x
<glpiana> Antonio_, se si avvia correttamente inseriamo definitivamente l'opzione in grub
<Antonio__> rieccomi, chiedo scusa s'era disconnesso tutto
<glpiana> <glpiana> Antonio_, perfetto, allora all'avvio piazzati sulla voce con cui avvii ubuntu e premi il tasto"e" per editarla.
<glpiana> <glpiana> Antonio_, ti cambierà schermata e vedrai una riga che termina con "quriet splash"
<glpiana> <glpiana> *quiet
<glpiana> <glpiana> Antonio_, in fondo a quella riga, aggiungi nomodeset, dopodichè premi ctrl+x
<glpiana> <glpiana> Antonio_, se si avvia correttamente inseriamo definitivamente l'opzione in grub
<FloodBotIt1> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Antonio__> perfetto. Ora faccio anche questo tentativo e nel frattempo ti ringrazio per la pazienza
<gio61> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/184046
<glpiana> gio61, scus ama che me ne faccio di sta schermata?
<glpiana> torno a breve
<gio61> glpiana,  vedo usb ma non si apre
<gio61> filo1234,   http://imagebin.org/184046
<filo1234> gio61: come si chiama la macchina virtuale?
<filo1234> il nome che gli hai dato su virtualbox
<jester-> bello il look di seven
<filo1234> gio61: devo chiamare un'ambulanza? chi l'ha visto? qulche tuo parente?
<jester-> filo1234: ma va è solo un po lento a pensare il trollaggio
<mizusan> ciao, ubuntu non si accorge che metto le cuffie, perchè?
<Antonio_> Niente da fare non funziona nemmeno inserendo nomodeset alla fine della riga che contiene quiet splashdown
<Antonio_> Splash non splashdown, scusa
<filo1234> Antonio_: che scheda hai?
<Antonio_> Una ati 6790 hd
<Antonio_> Credo sia proprio incompatibile a questo punto
<filo1234> Antonio_: ma l alive funzionava?
<Antonio_> No mi dava sempre lo stesso problema con tutte le righe, se metto nomodeset dal grub non le fa piu, ma non entra su ubuntu
<mizusan> altro problema, quando chiudo firefox resta attivo il processo, se voglio tornare ad aprirlo lo devo prima terminare manualmente, why?
<filo1234> Antonio_: prova a mettere xforcevesa
<filo1234> Antonio_: poi vediamo un po'
<wbBlueDave> Salve a tutti! Penso di avere un bug nelle notifiche di banshee usando la Gnome3 Shell ... al cambio della canzone, nell'area di notifica compare : «Nome canzone» <span> color=686868 size="small" ... </span> . Penso sia XML. Comunque è un bug? può essere risolto?
<Antonio_> Intendi nello stesso modo in cui mettevo nomodeset dal grub?
<glpiana> mizusan, apri le preferenza audio e imposta un'uscita differente e vedi se va
<filo1234> Antonio_: si
<Antonio_> No, sempre le stesse righe e il monitor che si disattiva
<glpiana> Antonio_, leva splash e quiet, metti nomodeset     e riprova.
<glpiana> Antonio_, tu dai ctrl+x per avviar edopo le modifiche, vero?
<mizusan> glpiana, provato tutte le combinazioni ma non va!
<glpiana> mizusan, su connettore, in uscita, cosa metti?
<Antonio_> Esatto ctrl x comunque dopo quiet splash c'e vt.handoff=7 quello lo lascio?
<glpiana> Antonio_, per ora lascialo, nel caso proviamo a levare anche quello
<mizusan> glpiana, analog output
<glpiana> mizusan, non hai altra scelta?
<Antonio_> Si avvia una schermata nera con delle scritte, ma non va piu avanti. Si ferma col cursore lampeggiante
<mizusan> glpiana, ho provato a cambiare su analog headphones, unica altra scelta, ma nulla!
<glpiana> Antonio_, prova levando tutte le opzioni e mettendo solo nomodeset
<glpiana> mizusan, vai nella scheda "hardware" e prova le varie impostazioni in basso
<glpiana> mizusan, e controlla da alsamixer che l'uscita cuffie non sia in mute
<Antonio_> Nada de nada, rimane tutto nero.
<mizusan> glpiana, provo a variare. Alsa plug-in volume max, no muto
<glpiana> Antonio_, entra in recovery mode
<Antonio_> Fatto
<glpiana> Antonio_, apri un terminale di root
<glpiana> Antonio_, come si chiama il tuo utente?
<Antonio_> Ci sono
<Antonio_> Root@Antonio-desktop
<glpiana> Antonio_, no, non il prompt, l'utente che hai creato in installazione
<Antonio_> Ok soltanto Antonio
<glpiana> maiuscolo?
<glpiana> Antonio_, scrivi: su Antonio
<Antonio_> No scusa sono con l iPad mi mette maiuscole automatiche, tutto minuscolo
<glpiana> allora: su antonio              e poi al prompt scrivi: startx
<mizusan> glpiana, nulla di fatto. Hai suggerimenti per il problema di firefox che ho scritto su?
<glpiana> mizusan, no, hai messo qualche plugin particolare oltre a flash e java?
<Antonio_> Sono apparse una serie di scritte e ora c'e di nuovo il prompt
<mizusan> glpiana, tipo? non credo
<glpiana> Antonio_, queste scritte dicono qualcosa di intelleggibile? tipo che non viene trovato lo schermo?
<glpiana> mizusan, prova arinominare .mozilla e vedi se il rpoblema persiste
<glpiana> *problema
<Antonio_> Niente di utile solo di rilevante fatal server error
<mizusan> glpiana, ok grazie
<glpiana> Antonio_, il pc è collegato alla rete?
<Antonio_> Si
<glpiana> Antonio_, scrivi: sudo apt-get update          e quando termina: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Antonio_> Ok questa sera riparto da qui ora scappo a lavoro. Grazie mille glpiana
<glpiana> ciao Antonio_
<Dubbioso> ciao a tutti
<Dubbioso> vorrei sapere se è possibile installare xubuntu in maniera definitiva su una pendrive
<Dubbioso> mmm.....
<nicotano> è possibile, sarà lento  cmq
<Dubbioso> e come faccio?
<Dubbioso> sarà lento come l'installazione in live suppongo
<nicotano> ti serve un xbuntu che gira in sessione live e poi da li installa e come drive scegli la chiavetta almeno devi avere 8 GB
<nicotano> partizione la chiave  e metti  un po' di swap
<Dubbioso> pensavo ci volesse un file di installazione differente
<Dubbioso> 8gb?!?
<Dubbioso> pensavo meno
<jester-> e devi far installare grub sulla penna e poi avviare da usb
<Dubbioso> il grub lo installa in automatico vero?
<nicotano> Dubbioso,  devi dirgli di metterlo sull mbr della chiavetta
<Dubbioso> ok ma qlo chiede durante l'installazione?
<nicotano> certo nella schermata di scelta delle partizioni ti propone mbr tu controlli di cosa è
<Dubbioso> ah è vero ! grazie nicotano
<Dubbioso> pensavo bastasse meno memoria però
<nicotano> Dubbioso, una sessione live conb dati persistenti è MENO lenta della installazione su chiavetta
<Dubbioso> quindi da chiavetta diventa una chiavica? :-)
<nicotano> Dubbioso,  almeno 4 gb li prende l'installazione un po' di swap e se devci installare codecs e documenti
<jester-> Dubbioso: altrimenti mettice puppy
<Dubbioso> è che a volte mi trovo ad utilizzare piccì fuori di casa e mi tornerebbe comodo avere tutto il mio software con me
<Dubbioso> puppy? versione ancora più leggere?
<jester-> Dubbioso: allora una usb  da 16 gb sarebbe ancora meglio
<Dubbioso> mo ci guardo
<Dubbioso> accipigna!
<jester-> eh se vuoi avere tutta la tua robba serve spazio
<Dubbioso> adesso vedo quanto occupa questo puppy
<nicotano> Dubbioso, metti knoppix che è ottima per live
<gio61> glpiana, scusa per usb che non si apre cosa posso fare ?
<Dubbioso> adesso per esempio sto utilizzando una chiavetta live con xubuntu, ma non posso modificare nulla che torna come prima
<Dubbioso> nico adesso guardo anche questo
<Dubbioso> gio che vuol dire che non si apre? non vedi il file system?
<glpiana> gio61, apri un temrinale e scrivi: groups         poi incolla qui  la riga che è uscita
<Dubbioso> puppy si installa con 100 mb di spazio !!! 250 con openoffice
<Dubbioso> direi che una chiavetta da 1gb mi basta
<glpiana> !chat | Dubbioso
<ubot-it> Dubbioso: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gio61> glpiana,  abc adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare vboxusers cat
<glpiana> gio61, apri vobx, vai su file -> impostazioni -> estensioni
<glpiana> gio61, cosa vedi sotto pacchetti di estenzioni?
<glpiana> *estensioni
<glpiana> gio61, un po' rapido per cortesia che devo staccare
<gio61> oracle Vm Virtualbox
<glpiana> gio61, versione?
<gio61> 4.1.6
<glpiana> gio61, sotto attivo cosa vedi?
<gio61> freccia verde
<glpiana> gio61, chiudi quella finestra, selezoiona la macchina virtuale e clicca su impostazioni. poi vai su usb
<gio61> Gabi,    fleggato Usb Best technology USB mass storage device
<Dubbioso> ragazzi un saluto e grazie nicotano!
<glpiana> gio61, c'è la spunta ad abilita controller usb?
<gio61> si
<glpiana> gio61, anche al 2.0?
<gio61> no
<glpiana> gio61, metti la psunta
<glpiana> *spunta
<glpiana> gio61, poi avvia la macchina virtuale e reinstalla le guest addition dal menu dispostivi
<glpiana> ciao alla prossima
<gio61> Gabi,  ciao
<gio61> glpiana,  ciao
<Sabino> salve ragazzi sono nuovo di ubunto ed ho problemi a connetermi con la mia olicard200 potreste darmi una mano?
<samuele> ciao ho installato ubuntu 10.10 32 bit in un pc marca dell pentium 3 con 512 di ram prima x fare aviare ubuntu dovevo mettere in modalita grafica sicura ho fatto la procedura che mi a suggerito attempt esi avvia normalmente  in modalita desktop pero ora non si arresta mi dite come si fa xrisolvere il problema grazie
<alecv> buonasera
<comi> ciao a tutti
<comi> ho installato ad un amico ubuntu 8.10. So che si tratta di una versione ormai obsoleta, ma avevo più solo questo CD e ho provato ad installargli la 11.10 ma è un disastro, aveva molti più problemi di quelli riscontrati ora con la 8.10. Un problema comune è l'audio. E' riconosciuta una scheda audio AC97 realtek, ho cercato online e provato diverse procedure, ma non si sente niente. Consigli?
<enzos> ragazzi mi è arrivata una mail cifrata e firmata, sapete cme decifrarla? un programma magari?
<jester-> comi: 8.10 non è piu supportata, prova con la 11.04
<jester-> enzos: serve il cpdice da mettere nelle impostazioni
<comi> ciao, ho già provato con la 11.10
<jester-> codice*
<jester-> comi: 11.04 non è 11.10
<enzos> quale codice scusa la mia ignioranza
<enzos> igniranza*
<jester-> comi: con certi hw 11.1o ha ancora qualche problema
<comi> cosa mi consigli di installare quindi? 11.04?
<comi> si tratta di un pc molto vecchio
<jester-> comi: proverei la 11.04 che è bella stabile
<jester-> comi: quanta ram monta
<comi> pentium 4 da 2.4 ghz, 512 mb di ram e ati 9100
<jester-> comi: sarebbero piu indicate xubuntu  e lubuntu
<comi> xubuntu 11.04?
<jester-> comi: il sistema è sempre lo stesso, cambia la grafica che è piu leggera
<comi> http://www.xubuntu.org/getubuntu qui non vedo xubuntu 11.04
<sps> buona sera a tutti
<comi> ciao
<jester-> comi: http://www.xubuntu.org/news/11.04-release
<sps> qualcuno può dirmi come faccio a sapere qual è il nome della mia web cam perfettamente funzionante sul mio computer?
<sps> ho ubuntu 10.10
<jester-> sps: lsusb
<jester-> sps: o meglio lshw
<comi> xubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso    ?
<jester-> comi: yess
<m0ngo> ciao a tutti
<comi> ciao
<m0ngo> ragazzi il pacchetto ubuntu-docs si può rimuovere senza che crei problemi?
<m0ngo> sono da un pc vecchio con un hd striminzito e devo fare economia di spazio
<jester-> m0ngo: lo puoi rimouvere
<m0ngo> ok grazie
<m0ngo> così su due piedi ti viene in mente
<m0ngo> qualche altro pacchetto di aiuto da rimuovere ?
<jester-> m0ngo: ho controllato che non si trascinasse niente
<m0ngo> il comando df però mi dice che è stato come se non avessi rimosso alcun pacchetto
<m0ngo> stesso spazio prima e dopo
<jester-> m0ngo: svuota la cache apt con sudo apt-get clean
<jester-> m0ngo: sudo apt-get autoremove che togli la roba zombi
<m0ngo> qualcosa che non va jester-
<m0ngo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/738353/
<jester-> m0ngo: si vede che non era significativo lo spazio che occupavano
<jester-> m0ngo: devi togliere roba tipo libreoffice
<m0ngo> Dopo quest'operazione, verranno liberati 137MB
<jester-> Mol0Tov: svuota pure il cestino
<m0ngo> per ubuntu docs mi disse quessto
<jester-> m0ngo: si ma in percentuale è calato una cippa
<m0ngo> sti 130 MB sarebbero stati una manna
<jester-> Mol0Tov: df -h
<m0ngo> /dev/sda1             3,7G  3,5G   75M  98% /
<jester-> Mol0Tov: già è tanto che si è installata su meno di 4 giga
<jester-> m0ngo:  già è tanto che si è installata su meno di 4 giga
<jester-> ezioxx
<jester-> m0ngo: togli gnome-games
<jester-> libre
<m0ngo> qualcosa non torna, mesi di cache di chromium svuotata
<m0ngo> e non è cambiato un byte
<jester-> Mol0Tov: il cestino
<m0ngo> sempre vuoro
<m0ngo> *vuoto
<m0ngo> shift+del :D
<jester-> m0ngo: controlla in .local/trash se è tutto vuoto
<m0ngo> non c'è manco la cartella trash
<gio61> ciao
<m0ngo> jester-, potrebbe essere che / ed /home sono in due hd differenti?
<gio61> filo1234: ciao
<gio61> filo1234:  di puo collegare /unire cartelle, dischi collegati in  ubuntu con virtulabox ?
<m0ngo> reboot
<m0ngo> rieccomi
<m0ngo> jester-, confermo l'ipotesi che lo spazio liberato in realtà era quello dell'hd dove ho /home
<jester-> m0ngo: hai la home separata?
<jester-> m0ngo: mounts
<m0ngo> sì, prevedendo che avrei avuto problemi di spazio
<jester-> m0ngo: / non cambia molto
<m0ngo> l'ho realizzato solo dopo :D
<jester-> dati e impstazioni stanno nella home
<m0ngo> quindi da / non posso togliere granchè?
<mizio> ciao
<mizio>  a tutti
<mizio> avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<mizio> ho problemi di istalazione con ubuntu
<bobbybong> mizio, spiega
<Shin3> !aiuto
<Shin3> mizio, esponi il problema prima
<mizio_> ok
<m0ngo> mizio, scusa la domanda ma ti chiami maurizio?
<mizio_> il problema e' questo ho un pc fisso su cui e' istallato seven 64 bit ultimate e facendo partire il live cd non rieso a entrare se non in mofdalita' nomodeset
<mizio_> se poi faccio partire l'istalazione alla fine quando riavvio non riesco a far partire ubuntu
<bobbybong> mizio, hai installto?
<bobbybong> mizio seleziona il kernel sdi ubuntu e premi e tasto e
<mizio_> ho provato l'istalazione sia con affianca a seven sia nell'alta modalita' altro
<mizio_> mi dimenticavo di dire che ubuntu lo istallato su un hard disk separato
<bobbybong> e sta per edit se ci fai caso è pure scritto sotto maidopo quiet splash e aggiungi nomodeset
<mizio_> che cosa mi consigliate
<mizio_> aspettate mi dicevate qualcosa potreste riscrivere per favore
<bobbybong> dopo che partito vai ad aggiungere l'opzione /etc/default/grub dopo sudo update-grub2
<laked> quando creo una nuova partizione ext4, ubuntu la vede come un unità montata?
<bobbybong> mizio quello era per te
<laked> ciao
<mizio_> ricapitoliamo
<mizio_> allora cosa devo fare di preciso
<mizio_> fammi capire
<bobbybong> mizio seleziona il kernel sdi ubuntu e premi e tasto e
<bobbybong> e sta per edit se ci fai caso è pure scritto sotto maidopo quiet splash e aggiungi nomodeset
<bobbybong> dopo che partito vai ad aggiungere l'opzione /etc/default/grub dopo sudo update-grub2
<mizio_> ma questo dopo l'istalazione
<bobbybong> si
<bobbybong> se hai installato
<laked> quando creo una nuova partizione ext4, ubuntu la vede come un unità montata nella cartella media?
<bobbybong> laked, se la crei co gparted installato in ubuntu la apri solo da root devi usare una live
<mizio_> che cosa vuol dire che devo usare una live
<mizio_> di gparted
<bobbybong> parlavo con laked
<bobbybong> non con te
<bobbybong> mizio_, ti ho scritto cosa devi fare
<laked> allora per questo mi creava due unita montate ma erano inaccessibili non potevo copiare files
<laked> quindi devo usare gparted avviando ubuntu in live dal cd giusto?
<bobbybong> si laked
<laked> grazie :-)
<mizio_> ho capito che me lo hai scritto ma con tutti questi frasi accavallate non riesco a capire potresti ripetere tutto insieme scusa se sono un po' duro
<bobbybong> mizio seleziona il kernel di ubuntu e premi e tasto e
<bobbybong> lo hai capito?
<mizio_> e poi
<bobbybong> al boot
<bobbybong> poi ci scrivi nomodeset
<bobbybong> spostandoti con le frecce
<bobbybong> leggi sooto c'è scritto come fare per salvare e fare il boot
<mizio_> e dopo faccio partire l'istalazione
<bobbybong> mizio_, se lo hai gia installato
<bobbybong> se no
<bobbybong> che serve :|
<mizio_> ma ho scancellato tutto perche non mi ripartiva e quindi
<mizio_> non c'e' lo piu'
<bobbybong> allora
<mizio_> ho dato un immagine di seven
<bobbybong> mi fai sprecare tempo
<mizio_> scusa hai ragione
<bobbybong> comunque la soluzione la reperivi su internet
<mizio_> come posso fare per afre un istalazione pulita e essere sicuro che mi parte
<mizio_> il problema non puo' essere nella scheda video
<bobbybong> dopo che installi devi fare cosa ti ho scritto
<mizio_> ok istallo e poi faccio come hai scritto provero gazie
<bobbybong> mizio_, prova altre distro mica c'è solo ubuntu
<mizio_> ubuntu mi piaceva per l'interfaccia
<mizio_> quale potrebbe essere un altra piacevole come ubuntu 11.10
<bobbybong> allora sai cosa fare se la vuoi usare
<bobbybong> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mizio_> ok riprovero ma dicevo e' meglio che nella nuova istalazione dia affinca o altro
<bobbybong> !installazione | mizio_
<ubot-it> mizio_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<alecv> buonasera sto seguendo il wiki di ubuntu x l'installazione di virtualbox, quando cerco i pachetti virtualbox-ose synaptic mi comunica che si sta scaricand software non autenticato
<alecv> e che se continuo potrei permettere a malintenzionati di danneggiare il sistema
<alecv> ma che sta a di synaptic?
<alecv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/738505/
<alecv> ho tutta una serie di errori nel fare apt get update
<simon3r> buonasera ragazzi
<Devidino> !url
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'url'
<Devidino> !link
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'link'
<simon3r> c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi.... sono alla prima installazione di ubuntu... e vorrei capirci qualcosa in piu  : )
<bobbybong> !installazione | simon3r
<ubot-it> simon3r: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<alecv> bobbybong,  ciao
<bobbybong> ciao
<simon3r> ho gia installato ubuntu...  ora sono collegato prp tramite appunto ubuntu
<Antonio_> Ciao a tutti
<simon3r> però ci sn alcune cose che ancora nn mi sono chiare...
<bobbybong> !wiki | simon3r
<ubot-it> simon3r: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<alecv> bobbybong, http://paste.ubuntu.com/738520/ sai cosa mi è successo agli appt
<bobbybong> :)
<Antonio_> Ho un problema con ubuntu. Al caricamento si vedono tutte righe nel monitor quasi come una tv guasta. Un problema legato alla scheda video. Mi hanno fatto fare delle prove questo pomeriggio dei ragazzi di questa chat. Le ultime erano delle modifiche al grub che pero non risolvono
<alecv> Antonio_,  che scheda video hai?
<bobbybong> alecv, hai aggiunto dei ppa non ha digerito
<Antonio_> Ati radeon 6790 hd
<alecv> che ppa?
<Antonio_> Abbiamo provato con nomodeset e per l'installazione ha funzionato. Ma per avviare ubuntu non funziona
<bobbybong> repository che hai aggiunto
<bobbybong> http://download.jitsi
<alecv> h
<bobbybong> ti mancanao due chiavi gpg
<alecv> me lo hgafatto aggiungere filo
<alecv> lo tolgo?
<bobbybong> non hai la chiave giusta
<alecv> Antonio_,  ma ubuntu è installato oppure non riesci?
<Antonio_> Si si ubuntu sono riuscito ad installarlo selezionando nomodeset
<Antonio_> Soltanto che se provo ad avviarlo ricompaiono tutte le righe e non va avanti.
<alecv> avvia in recovery e vedi se hai dei driver propretari, se si, toglieli
<alecv> bobbybong, ma se tolgo il ppa risolvo?
<bobbybong> alecv, uno lo risolvi l'altro no
<Antonio_> Uhm...in recovery ci sono, mi hanno fatto anche fare SU nomeutente etc etc, ma mi dice che il file system è read only
<alecv> e come le genero ste benedette chiavi? sto guardando anche nel wiki
<alecv> solo in lettura? MM non saprei dirti
<alecv> a me non succede
<bobbybong> sudo apt-add-repository ppa nome_repository
<bobbybong> sudo apt-add-repository ppa :nome_repository
<Antonio_> L'ultima cosa che mi avevano detto di fare era sudo apt-get update però non fa granchè :(
<bobbybong> Antonio_, se read olny non fa proprio niente
<alecv> sudo apt-add-repository ppa  : http://archive.ubuntu.com oneiric/restricted Sources
<alecv> cosi bobbybong ?
<bobbybong> non è un ppa quello
<bobbybong> poi i sources li puoi togliere
<Antonio_> Ok ok forse ho risolto x quanto riguarda read only forse sbagliavo io...nella voce dove dice (ee) radeon (0) chipset  amd radeon hd 6700 series (chipid = 0x673e) rquires kms e poi sotto: screen round but none have a usabile configuration
<Antonio_> .
<alecv> W: Impossibile recuperare gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_main_source_Sources questo è un pps?
<bobbybong> sai cose un ppa?
<alecv> no -.-
<alecv> non si vede? :D
<alecv> !ppa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ppa'
<bobbybong> :|
<alecv> papa conosco :D
<bobbybong> sono repository esterni a quelli dui ubuntu
<alecv> uno l'ho tolto
<alecv> e l'altro non so quale sia
<Antonio_> Sono riuscito ad avere i permessi root...ora non so che altro tentare :(((
<alecv> http://download.jitsi  <=== tolto
<bobbybong> ridai l'update
<alecv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/738544/
<Antonio_> Fatto, nonostante sia collegato ad internet dice che è impossibile collegarsi a x server network is unreachable
<Antonio_> E dopo impossibile recuperare (www.bla bla la...) impossibile risolvere extras.ubuntu.com e cosi via
<Antonio_> Ora mi dice che e impossibile scaricare alcuni pacchetti e di rieseguire apt-get update o provare con -- fix-missing...che devo fare? Se riprovo apt-get odiate e la stessa cosa
<Antonio_> Scusate se scrivo strano sto con l'iPad e mi corregge automaticamente per i cavoli suoi -_-
<Antonio_> nessuno sa quindi da cosa può dipendere :(((
<alecv> può essere i driver proprietari non sempre compatibili con la ati
<Antonio_> Quindi mi conviene lasciar perdere?
<alecv> Antonio_, prova ad installare xubuntu
<alecv> avevo lo stesso tuo problema
<alecv> :D
<Antonio_> E quello a te gira?
<alecv> sul pc fisso aveva la ati ho installato xubuntu e poi dopo ho installato tutto quello che volevo (lubuntu e co
<Antonio_> Ok allora mi metto all'opera :))))) grazie mille per la pazienza Ebe he
<Micio> Ciao a tutti
<alecv> ciao Micio
<Micio> Sto provando ad riistalllare ubuntu
<Micio> Il live cd mi si carica solo in no modeste
<Micio> Monodie set
<Micio> Monodeset
<bobbybong> prova ancora nomodeset :)
<Micio> Per riavviarlo mi e stato detto di selezionare il kernel di ubuntu e poi di premere e e' giusto
<Micio> ..??.????
<Micio> E' giusto
<Micio> Ma non c'e nessuno
<Micio> Mi appare lo schermo tutto viola che devo fare
<laker> ciao
<thor__> buona sera
<laker> ho creato dal cd live due partizioni ext4 che devo usare come spazio dati
<laker> le partizioni sono montante nella cartella media
<laker> ma non posso fare niente con quelle partizioni (non si può copiare, incollare file..ecc.)
<laker> sembra che servono i privilegi root
<Micio> Ma non potreste darmi un secondo retta per favore
<thor__> Micio, che stai usando ?
<thor__> quale ubuntu o altro?
<Micio> Dunque
<laker> all'interno c'è una una cartella illeggibile che si chiama lost+found..
<Micio> Il problema e' che ho istallato ubuntu
<thor__> quale versione?
<Micio> Il live cd mi parte solo in nomade set
<thor__> no modeset
<Micio> Si
<thor__> sei su un portatile?
<Micio> No su un fisso
<Micio> Acer predator
<Micio> Ma mi parte solo cosi'
<thor__> devi avviare anche sull'hd con nomode set
<Micio> Come faccio
<thor__> mi pare che ti chieda qualcosa ...
<thor__> quando avvii in quel modo
<thor__> tu stai attento a quello che ti propone
<laker> ho creato da ubuntu live con gparted due partizioni ext4 che devo usare come spazio dati
<Micio> Se avvio normale mi viene schermo viola
<thor__> ferma il bootloader
<laker> le partizioni sono montante nella cartella media
<thor__> all'avvio premi il tasto esc
<laker> ma non posso fare niente con quelle partizioni (non si può copiare, incollare file..ecc.)
<thor__> e ti appare il grub in modo testo
<Micio> Se avvio in provvisoria mi escano scritte strane
<laker> sembra che servono i privilegi root
<thor__> ??
<thor__> provvisoria?
<thor__> ma sei in Winzozz?
<laker> all'interno c'è una una cartella illeggibile che si chiama lost+found..
<Micio> No in dual BOT
<thor__> linux non ha modalità provvisoria
<Micio> Aspetta
<Micio> Qui c'è scritto
<Micio> Ripristino scusa
<thor__> guarda qua http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,415030.msg3246628.html#msg3246628
<laker> ho creato da ubuntu live con gparted due partizioni ext4 che devo usare come spazio dati
<laker> all'interno c'è una una cartella illeggibile che si chiama lost+found..
<laker> ma non posso fare niente con quelle partizioni (non si può copiare, incollare file..ecc.)
<laker> sembra che non i permessi per le normali operazioni?
<thor__> laker, prova a rifarle con gparted da utente "root"
<thor__> per uso come spazio dati puoi fare una partizione in fat16 o 32
<thor__> così puoi archiviare anche file di windows
<Micio> Scusate ma non riesco a capire
<Micio> Premo e e poi e
<laker> li faccio in fat32
<Micio> E dopo nomodeset dove lo devo scrivere
<thor__> Micio, hai dato un'occhiata al link che ti ho messo?
<thor__> laker, si prova a farne una in fat 32
<Micio> Si
<Micio> Ma non capisco se entro dopo aver pigiato e
<thor__> lì dovrebbe darti delle indicazioni più precise
<thor__> si
<thor__> pigia e
<Micio> Mi appare una schermata
<Micio> Pigio di nuovo e
<thor__> e vai sulla riga che cita il kernel
<thor__> alla fine di quella riga scrivi : nomodeset
<thor__> devi riuscire a digitare alla fine della riga
<Micio> Emma la e mi rimane scritta incima va bene
<thor__> la e sta per "edit"
<thor__> quindi devi digitare
<thor__> dove sta la stringa che indica kernel....ecc.ecc.
<Micio> Devo scrivere edit
<thor__> nooooo
<Micio> Solo e
<thor__> devi scrivere : nomodeset
<thor__> e significa che rende editabile
<thor__> la stringa del kernel
<thor__> posizionati con le frecce
<thor__> sulla stringa che indica il kernel
<thor__> dopo aver battuto "e"
<thor__> e alla fine aggiungi nomodeset
<Micio> La riga del kernel e' la prima
<thor__> ora non ricordo ma fai alla fine di quella riga
<thor__> muoviti con le freccette
<Micio> Ma qui kernel non ci sta scritto da nessuna parte
<thor__> puoi postare quello che stai vedendo? su pastebin?
<thor__> Micio ! pastebin
<thor__> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<thor__> pastebin ! Micio
<laker> ok in fat32 va bene
<thor__> :-)
<thor__> ottimo
<thor__> hai fatto da root...laker?
<laker> un altra cosa perchè in questo firefox mi copre la dock e non la fa comparire?
<thor__> quale dock?
<degli> qualcuno mi sa aiutare con Bus 001 Device 002: ID 07ca:a867 AVerMedia Technologies, Inc. AVerTV DVB-T (A867)
<degli>  ?
<ptux> salve a tutti.
<laker> un altra cosa perchè firefox mi copre la dock e non la fa comparire?
<Micio> Ti e' arrivato
<Micio> L'ho scritto alla meno peggio
<Micio> Niente ci rinuncio e' troppo complicato
<Micio> Ma il bello che ho provato anche con wubi ma non me lo prende
<Micio> Niente mi terrò solo il mio seven
<Micio> Ciao a tutti e grazie
<laker> si ho fatto da root sudo da terminale
<laker> un altra cosa perchè firefox mi copre la dock e non la fa comparire?
<CompaDanie> buona sera a tutti ho bisogno di un aiuto ho inserito questa stringa da terminale per aggiornare firefox    sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable    ed ora mi da questo errore quanto scarico gli aggiornamenti  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/738640/ sapete come posso risolvere ?
<AName> buonasera a tutti, vorrei realizzare una piccola rete domestica tra 2 pc, su di uno è installato ubuntu 10.04 LTS, sull'altro ubuntu 11.10, su entrambi c'è una scheda di rete e ho a disposizione soltanto un cavo di rete per realizzare la connessione. Vorrei poter accedere ad internet attraverso entrambi i pc e condividere file/cartelle. Appena inserisco il cavo la rete viene rivelata da network manager e prova a connettersi ma non succede nulla, ho provat
<AName> o anche ad inserire gli indirizzi ip manualmente ma succede che la connessione tra i pc viene stabilita ma la connessione internet si blocca. Qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano o linkarmi qualche buona guida? Ho provato a vedere tra le guide di ubuntu ma alcune sono scarne altre includono l'utilizzo di uno specifico router...
<AName> notte a tutti
<Darkness-hack> Salve ho un problema con l'installazione di una Samsung ML-1520 sul sistema: Cups non mi riconosce alcuna stampante locale. Soluzioni?
<Cagliari-2> ciao
<bigo72> problema che pare affligga solo me e questo utente: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg3291988.html
<bigo72> ci sono un altro paio di post sul forum internazionale, ma in pieno stile ubuntistico, non hanno risposte soddisfacenti
<bigo72> c'è nesuno che si ritrova gnome-tweak-tool inutilizzabile?
<bigo72> .....o meglio.....c'è qualcuno?
<bigo72> .............
<bigo72> wow!
<Rayad> Rega scusate,ho un problema con la creazione di un nuovo utente,qualcuno mi può aiutare?
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-15
<teddy_> salve a tutti una domanda come faccio a partizionare l'hard disk con gparted??? perche provo ma mi da solo l'opzione smonta
<yvesBsAs> sera teddy_ , devi procedere da livecd
<yvesBsAs> non lo puoi fare dal sistema avviato
<teddy_> allora avevo intenzione di fare una partizione con ubuntu e una con mint... quindi dovrei farmi un cd con mint e poi quando avvio creo una partizione sua?
<yvesBsAs> si, esatto
<teddy_> allora mi creo il cd poi avvio il computer f12 e faccio boot from cd giusto???
<yvesBsAs> si, come quando ai installato Ubuntu, e li cerchi gparted e procedi
<teddy_> ok adesso provo
<teddy_> un programma decente per masterizzare la iso??? che brasero si impianta
<Carlin0> teddy_, prova xfburn
<glpiana> ola
<alecv> buongiorno a atutti
<schiandotto> buongiorno a tutti
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<schiandotto> qualcuno mi puo risolvere il problema
<massimo18> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<alecv> massimo18 il comando da terminale per aprire connection manager?
<schiandotto> io ho appena installato Ubuntu 11.10 sul mio notebook Medion akoya funziona tutto tranne la carica della batteria
<alecv> lo conosci x caso?
<schiandotto> e non capisco come mai qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<enzotib> alecv, connection manager? cos'è?
<schiandotto> e un notebook della marca medion
<alecv> come si chiama il programma che gestisce la connessione?
<glpiana> alecv, gnome-nettool poi selezioni la shceda e clicchi su configura
<alecv> grazie glpiana  :D
<glpiana> schiandotto, nel senso che non ti appare correttamente la carica sulla barra o proprio non si carica la batteria?
<massimo18> schiandotto, ma la batteria si carica o no?
<massimo18> ecco
<schiandotto> no non si carica
<massimo18> schiandotto, non penso dipenda da ubuntu allora
<glpiana> schiandotto, se non si carica è un problema hardware non software
<schiandotto> capito non dipende dal programma
<alecv> e possibile stampare la schermata del pc anche se x non è ancora caricato?
<alecv> mi si ferma l'avvio prima di accedere al pannello di identificazione
<schiandotto> ubuntu mi piace e bellssimo meglio di windows 7 che avevo prima
<alecv> volevo fare una stampata da postare
<schiandotto> grazie Gipiana
<glpiana> alecv, vuoi mostrarci degli errori?
<alecv> eh si
<alecv> ma ora sono in recovery mode
<alecv> che faccio, mi segno tuttala schermata a penna? :D
<glpiana> alecv, potresti cercare in dmesg
<glpiana> o negli altri log di sistema
<alecv> ecco io questo non lo sapevo
<alecv> li trovo sotto etc?
<glpiana> alecv, o fai una foto allo schermo :D
<glpiana> elno sotto /var/log
<alecv> uahua ci avevo pensato
<alecv> ma non è che viene bene :D
<alecv> si è incasinato tutto da quando ho provato weinetrick
<alecv> tanto che sto cercando di scaricare l'iso nuova di ubuntu 10.04, ma la connessione si è bloccata
<alecv> trasmission va sempre in pausa e non si schioda -.-
<glpiana> !release | alecv
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> iil bot dorme
<alecv> beato lui
<alecv> avrei dormito altre 10 ore stamane
<glpiana> http://releases.ubuntu.com/ alecv prendila da qui
<glpiana> a dopo
<alecv> senza torrent?
<ubot-it> alecv: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<alecv> a dopo
<angeloangelo> salve ho un problema con virtualbox,praticamente riconosce le chiavette usb ma non trova driver per farle funzionare
<enzotib> impaziente!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<fleurtherock> ki di voi a kde?
<enzotib> fleurtherock, fai direttamente la domanda, ed evita le k inutili
<glpiana> fleurtherock, se hai un problema chiedi, per le statistiche vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<fleurtherock> volevo avere un parere su kde?
<glpiana> non lo so fleurtherock , volevi averlo?
<fleurtherock> meglio di gnome, unity?
<glpiana> !chat | fleurtherock
<ubot-it> fleurtherock: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fleurtherock> lo so tnx ;)
<schiandotto> buongiorno qualcuno mi puo aiutare ho lanciato dal terminale il comando della scheda grafica e mi e uscita questa stringa cosa vuol dire    00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<schiandotto> grazie
<schiandotto> non c'e nessuno
<Aizram> mm che hai una scheda vga compotabile itegrata?
<schiandotto> e allora i drivers non si trovano?
<schiandotto> perche ho solo due risoluzioni ho visto
<schiandotto> la mia domanda e solo capire se sono i drivers giusti quelli che ha installato obuntu 11.10 e se ci sono due risoluzioni e basta  grazie per le risposte
<K99Brain> schiandotto, per le schede intel vanno bene i driver open che hai già in ubuntu
<K99Brain> !intel
<ubot-it> Schede audio intel HDA: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel - Schede video intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel
<schiandotto> ok grazie per la risposta
<schiandotto> dunque non serve che faccia niente se ho capito bene sono installati giusti
<K99Brain> esatto
<schiandotto> grazie per la risposta di nuovo l'ubuntu mi piace devo solo imparare a usarlo
<schiandotto> ora esco dalla chat e saluto tutti
<glpiana> !wiki | schiandotto
<ubot-it> schiandotto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<glpiana> ci trovi delle guide utili
<attempt> glpiana hai idea del perche' oneirc resta acceso anche quando lo vorresti riavviare. tocca rebootare da shell.
<glpiana> attempt, non mi pare faccia così. la tua sì? hai mica il quickstart di libreoffice?
<attempt> ho libreoffice si il quikstart controllo
<attempt> sembra di no.
<winchesternaaaa> ciao ragazzi ho un tool di monitoraggio che m'ha segnalato la seguente anomalia "high percent packet collisions: 13%" capisco che è un problema di rete ma cosa potrei verificare e come...grazie
<glpiana> attempt, che dm utilizzi?
<winchesternaaaa> C'è qualcuno che mi può dare una mano?
<Liu83> cè qualcuno?
<tegra> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Liu83> per un aiutino
<Liu83> Ciao
<tegra> ciao
<Liu83> ho un problemino banale audio mi spiego
<Liu83> ho delle casse logitech connesse al pc e non si sente l'audio
<Liu83> i settaggi audio mi sembrano apposto
<Liu83> ho chiamato l'assistenza logitech
<Liu83> e dicono che queste non sarebbero compatibili con linux
<Liu83> anche se han sempre funzionato
<jester-> Liu83: sono nel buso giusto?
<Liu83> fino ad ora) quando le accendo si sente però l'imput audio
<Liu83> Buso?
<jester-> il buco uscita della scheda
<Liu83> e si anche perche non ho mosso niente ieri funzionavano
<jester-> Liu83: preferenze audio e paciocca con i device. attacca un mp3 mentre fai
<Liu83> dal display delle casse non si alza ptoprio l'audio perciò può essere un problema delle casse?
<Liu83> provo
<jester-> Liu83: non ho idea di come siano le tue casse
<Liu83> ovviamente avevi ragione il nome dele casse nei settaggi non era selezionato
<Liu83> ma non capisco
<Liu83> possibile che si cambiano i settaggi da soli??
<jester-> Liu83: hai avanzato/aggiornato?
<Liu83> ieri no però non so magari l'avrà fatto in automatico ...va bè mi sento stupida quando faccio ste domande e la risposta era davanti a me!! :)
<Liu83> grazie mille cmq
<jester-> :D
<Liu83> ciao
<jester-> ciao
<cristiano> aiuto
<massimo18> ?
<massimo18> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest64832> credo d aver rotto tutto
<Guest64832> massimo ci sei?
<cristian1> ieri ho inziiato a fare l'aggiornamento, ma nn l'ho compleatato
<cristian1> e oggi non mi parte piu
<cristian1> qualcuno mi da una mano x favore?
<filo1234> cristian1: il pc è collegato in rete?
<cristian1> sto da un altro pc
<filo1234> la domanda è uguale :)
<cristian1> e' un portatile piccolo col wifi
<filo1234> no dovresti metterlo in rete con il cavo e avviare in recovery mode, come netroot
<cristian1> nn conosco i termini tecnici di ubuntu :)...mi parte solo come un DOS
<filo1234> cristian1: ok e hai un login testuale?
<cristian1> mi da   ....-1005PE login :
<cristian1> solo questo
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> dovresti però metterci un cavo
<filo1234> di rete
<filo1234> in modo che possiamo completare l'aggiornamento
<cristian1> ahhh
<cristian1> e come metto i dati poi x collegarmi a internet
<cristian1> e' la rete dell'universita
<filo1234> uhm usate proxy?
<cristian1> ??:)
<filo1234> cristian1: che dati dovresrti inserire normalmente?
<cristian1> un username e una password
<filo1234> cristian1: aspetta facciamo una cosa prima
<filo1234> cristian1: li dove hai il login testuale metti il tuo utente e password
<filo1234> cristian1: la password non la vedi ma viene scritta...
<cristian1> ok
<cristian1> fatto
<cristian1> mi dice :
<cristian1> 506 pacchetti possono essere aggiornati
<cristian1> 2 sono aggiornamenti di sicurezza
<filo1234> cristian1: allora prova a dare sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cristian1> sta configurando qualkosa...
<filo1234> lascialo vedere e vediamo
<glpiana> senza k, grazie
<filo1234> *finire
<cristian1> filo1234, ora mi sta dando una lista enorme di "error adding .....ecc."
<cristian1> azz...ora e' sparito tutto
<cristian1> ora mi sta dando di nuovo una super lista di errori
<glpiana> cristian1, lascia terminare il comando senza cadere nel terrore
<cristian1> :)
<cristian1> ha finto
<cristian1> finito
<filo1234> cristian1: prova a ridare lo stesso comando
<cristian1> ok
<cristian1> fatto
<filo1234> cristian1: ha fatto qualcosa?
<cristian1> si mi da dei comandi indietro,,come : flashplugin-downloader e flashplugin-installe hanno dato errore
<cristian1> oppure wget:impossibile risolvere l'indirizzo dell'host "archive.canonical.com"
<cristian1> e altra roba cm questa
<filo1234> cristian1: si perchè non sei in rete
<filo1234> cristian1: fai un riavvio va sudo reboot
<cristian1> come?:)
<filo1234> sudo reboot
<cristian1> ok
<cristian1> si e' aperto ubunto 11.10 credo
<cristian1> mi ha kiesto la password
<cristian1> sembra ke va tutto bene
<filo1234> e cosa ti aspettavi che si aprisse? una cassaforte? :D
<cristian1> :D
<filo1234> cristian1: ok allora adesso mettilo in rete e finisci gli aggiornamenti come prima
<cristian1> xke fio a ieri avev 11.04
<cristian1> ma ora e' collegato al wifi
<filo1234> sudo apt-get update
<filo1234> sudo apt-get upgrade
<cristian1> mi collego dal pc mio cosi t faccio il paste
<cristian1> ok?
<cristian1> cmq ho fato update e upgrade
<cristian1> nn faccio piu nnt ora?
<glpiana> cristian1, non usare abbreviazion in questo canale per cortesia
<filo1234> cristian1: se è tutto ok no
<cristian1> e che abbreviazione ho usato?
<filo1234> cristian1: abbreviazioni stile sms
<cristian1> ah ok
<cristian1> scusatemi
<glpiana> -.-
<cristian1> grazie mille a entrambi...ero nel super panico!!ora va bene
<filo1234> ciao moretta_
<fleurtherock> h
<filo1234> "il mio successo con le donne"...
<ThEf0x> Sale ragazzi. Ho configurato il mio account facebook su gwibber, ma la pagina con i post non scorre con la rotellina del mouse e non vedo nemmeno la barra. Come mai?
<glpiana> ThEf0x, chiudilo e riaprilo. a volte gwibber va in palla
<ThEf0x> glpiana: ok. provo
<ThEf0x> glpiana: no. continua a non scorrere.
<glpiana> ThEf0x, hai solo chiuso e riaperto la finestra o hai proprio disconnesso e spento il programma?
<ThEf0x> glpiana: ho solo chiuso e riaperto. ora provo a disconnettere.
<cristian1> filo1234, posso disturbarti un'altra volta?dall'ubuntu software center non mi da scaricare niente..mi dice di controllare la connessione internet.Ma la conenssione va bene
<niky> salve ;)
<filo1234> cristian1: controlla nelle impostazioni, probabilmente devi impostare anche li i dati della connessione dell'uni
<cristian1> per vedere le pagine web..o fare altre cose mi va internet
<filo1234> si ma è diverso
<cristian1> ho messo gia i dati della connesione dell'univ
<niky> scusate come installo la libflashplayer.so
<niky> ??
<niky> da ubuntu 8.04
<ThEf0x> glpiana: bene. Ora va. Grazie ;-
<cristian1> e come vado i quelle impostazione filo1234?
<filo1234> cristian1: apri synaptic
<filo1234> gestore pacchetti
<cristian1> :)?da dove
<cristian1> ok
<cristian1> ora?
<filo1234> cristian1: trovato?
<cristian1> si
<filo1234> impostazioni > preferenze > rete
<cristian1> ho aperto gestore pacchett
<ThEf0x> Come faccio a usare questa chat con empathy
<cristian1> ok
<glpiana> niky, installa il pacchetto flashplugin-installer
<cristian1> vado su configurazione manuale proxy?
<filo1234> cristian1: si e li metti i dati
<cristian1> filo1234, mi kiede proxu http e proxi ftp
<cristian1> ?
<filo1234> http
<cristian1> ?
<filo1234> http
<filo1234> cristian1: metti l'ip del proxy che usate in uni
<cristian1> all'htto metto l'username?
<filo1234> no quello va messo in autenticazione
<filo1234> http metti l'ip del server che usate
<filo1234> autenticazione user e password
<cristian1> e da dove lo ricavo?
<filo1234> cristian1: e che ne so mica ci sono io all'uni
<filo1234> ti avranno dato le credenziali no?
<cristian1> si..solo username e passwors
<cristian1> (sono proprio una frana :))
<filo1234> cristian1: chiedi a qualcuno di darti l'indirizzo del proxy
<cristian1> sai come si chiede in spagnolo?:D
<chiccorm> help me
<glpiana> !aiuto | chiccorm
<ubot-it> chiccorm: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<chiccorm> ciao ragazzi....c'è un'altra programma oltre a wine per far partire i softwaredi windows?
<glpiana> chiccorm, sì, windows
<chiccorm> era una battuta?
<chiccorm> ?
<chiccorm> nessuno mi può aiutare?pazienza....:(
<cristian1> filo1234, solo l'ip posso sapere
<filo1234> cristian1: metti l'ip
<cristian1> dove mi dice proxy http?
<filo1234> cristian1: si
<cristian1> e a proxy ftp?
<filo1234> non metere niente per ora
<filo1234> s ete lo chiede metti lo stesso ip
<cristian1> ok
<filo1234> o mettilo direttamente
<filo1234> così te lo ricordi
<cristian1> ok..ora provo a scaricare dal software center
<chiccorm> ciao ragazzi....c'è un altro programma oltre a wine per far partire i softwaredi windows?
<filo1234> cristian1: hai fatto un reload
<filo1234> ??
<niky> chiccorm, l'unica è installare virtual box
<niky> è installarci sopra windows se wine non ti soddisfa
<cristian1> filo1234,intendi riavviare il pc?
<filo1234> cristian1: no aggiornare l alista pacchetti
<niky> ma ovviamente per fare questo devi avere un buon computer, se hai un cascione non ti avviare proprio
<chiccorm> allora lascio stare subito!
<cristian1> come?
<chiccorm> quindi nn c'è soluzione...da come ho capito
<cristian1> Ah da "aggiorna"
<chiccorm> niky,ma xke nn dovrebbe avviare i software wine?
<niky> chiccorm, wine è abbastanza buono come emulatore
<niky> perchè non lo avvii da terminale e ci posti l'errore in #ubuntu-it-chat
<chiccorm> nn capisco xke ho l'icona del programma sul desk ma nn parte
<cristian1> filo1234, "impossibile scaricare tutti gli indici dell'archivio"
<filo1234> chiccorm: perchè non tutti i prgrammi funzionano con wine
<filo1234> chiccorm: per avere delucidazioni chiedi su #wineq
<filo1234> chiccorm: sudo apt-get update da terminale e metti su pastebin
<filo1234> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<niky> ah dimenticavo il canale ufficiale
<chiccorm> scusa...sulla versione 11.04 de'è il terminale?
<filo1234> nele applicazioni
<filo1234> nelle
<filo1234> che poi
<filo1234> fermi tutti!!
<filo1234> chiccorm: non era per te
<filo1234> cristian1: era per te -.-
<chiccorm> ahhhhhh
<filo1234> cavolo di tab
<filo1234> cristian1: sudo apt-get update da terminale
<filo1234> !paste | cristian1
<ubot-it> cristian1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<chiccorm> allora oltre a wine nn c'è nulla?
<niky> chiccorm, esegui le indicazioni di filo1234 senò non possiamo aiutarti
<niky> ah scusa
<niky> ero arretrato
<chiccorm> ma ha detto kenn era x me
<niky> chiccorm, apri lo stesso il terminale vai nella cartella dove risiede il .exe
<niky> wine file.exe
<niky> e dopo posti l'errore su
<niky> !paster
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paster'
<niky> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<niky> se non possiamo aiutarti noi sicuramente il canale ufficiale #wineq saprà sicuramente aiutarti
<chiccorm> ok...c provo
<Drizamnuber> ciao a tutti, mi dite il comando da terminale per controllare la scheda video?
<cristian1> ok filo
<cristian1_> filo1234?
<cristian1_> glpiana c sei?
<poppy80> ciao ragazzi devo formattare un HD : ho installato gparted come devo fare ora ?( SO ubuntu 11.10
<poppy80> ciao ragazzi devo formattare un HD : ho installato gparted cosa devo fare ora ?( SO ubuntu 11.10
<glpiana> cristian1_, parla
<glpiana> poppy80, avvii gparted selezioni la partizione da formattare e la formatti
<cristian1_> ti posso mostrare il paste di quello ke mi aveva kiesto filo1234?
<poppy80> ho selezionato la partizione, ma non mi da formatti( in bianco ) ho solo smonta in neretto
<glpiana> cristian1_, solo se smetti di usare le k
<ggbu> ciao
<glpiana> poppy80, non puoi formattare una partizione i uso
<glpiana> *in uso
<cristian1_> :) okok
<poppy80> non è in uso
<cristian1_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/739218/
<glpiana> poppy80, se ti propone di smontarla vuol dire che è montata, cioè in uso
<glpiana> cristian1_, a quant vedo non riesce a collegarsi ai server
<cristian1_> però sono connesso a internet
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> cristian1_, ho capito che sei connesso.
<poppy80> glpiana,  cè un programma in ubuntu che mi pulisce bene HD come se fosse nuovo ??
<nicotano> gparted
<glpiana> poppy80, se spieghi per bene cosa devi fare magari si riesce a darti risposte utili
<poppy80> ciao
<poppy80> scusate ho sbagliato tasto
<poppy80> ho dato smonta al disco , ho formattato in ext 4 cosa devo fare ora ??
<nicotano> poppy80, che devi fare
<poppy80> ho inserito un disco per mettere i file
<poppy80> ho installato gparted
<K99Brain> poppy80, cioè?
<K99Brain> poppy80, vuoi installare ubuntu?
<poppy80> no ubuntu cè sull'altro disco
<poppy80> ora ho 2 hd uno master e unao slave
<K99Brain> poppy80, e cosa vuoi farci col secondo HD?
<nicotano> poppy80,  spiega cosa vuoi fare
<K99Brain> un disco dati?
<poppy80> di disco dati
<poppy80> ecco
<K99Brain> poppy80, l'hai già formattato?
<poppy80> per non occupare il disco dove ho installato ubuntu 11.10
<K99Brain> poppy80, apri un terminale.. vediamo cosa hai adesso
<K99Brain> poppy80, sudo fdisk -l
<K99Brain> !paste | poppy80
<ubot-it> poppy80: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<poppy80> http://paste.ubuntu.com/739230/
<ggbu> ciao
<K99Brain> poppy80, che dimensioni ha il secondo HD?
<poppy80> 30
<K99Brain> ok, allora dovrebbe essere l'sdc
<K99Brain> poppy80, gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<K99Brain> poppy80, vai in fondo e aggiungi la seguente riga:
<K99Brain>  /dev/sdc1   /media/discodati     ext4    defaults        0       2
<K99Brain> poppy80, poi salva e esci
<K99Brain> poppy80, poi dai questo comando:
<K99Brain> poppy80, sudo mkdir  /media/discodati
<K99Brain> poppy80, infine questo:
<K99Brain> poppy80, sudo mount -a
<K99Brain> poppy80, e dovrebbe apparirti il disco sul desktop se tutto va bene
<poppy80> fatto tutto, ma non appare sul desktop
<K99Brain> poppy80, l'ultimo comando ti ha dato qualche errore?
<poppy80> sul nuovo hd non mi lascia incollare niente
<K99Brain> aspetta
<poppy80> no
<K99Brain> poppy80, sempre da terminale
<K99Brain> poppy80, sudo mkdir /media/discodati/TUONOME
<K99Brain> poppy80, ovviamente metti il nome che ti pare
<K99Brain> poppy80, poi sudo chown TUONOME:TUONOME /media/discodati/TUONOME
<K99Brain> cioè, metti il nome del tuo utente
<poppy80>  sudo chown TUONOME:TUONOME /media/discodati/TUONOME =====tuonome si riferisce al nome dato in  sudo mkdir /media/discodati/TUONOME
<K99Brain> poppy80, spe
<K99Brain> poppy80, ho sbagliato io... così è poco chiaro
<poppy80> sudo mkdir /media/discodati/TUONOME  metto nome che voglio
<K99Brain> poppy80, sudo chown UTENTE:UTENTE   /media/discodati/TUONOME
<K99Brain> dove UTENTE è il nome del tuo user
<poppy80> ok
<K99Brain> mentre TUONOME si, metti quel che ti pare
<blade73> ciao a tutti
<blade73> help su proxy
<glpiana> !rpoxy | blade73
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rpoxy'
<glpiana> !proxy | blade73
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'proxy'
<glpiana> niente allora
<glpiana> -.-
<blade73> ok
<blade73> gipiana posso farti una domanda
<poppy80> K99Brain,   ora ho un disco "file system da 28 gb con all'interno 2 cartelle: una chiamata ( lost+found) e una il nome che ho dato ( disco )
<K99Brain> poppy80, bene, adesso puoi mettere i tuoi file dentro la cartella del tuo utente
<K99Brain> poppy80, se poi anche altri utenti usano lo stesso pc puoi aggiungere altre dir a loro nome
<poppy80> non lo prende il file copiato cioè non fa incolla
<K99Brain> poppy80, col tuo utente puoi scrivere solo dentro /media/discodati/TUONOME
<K99Brain> poppy80, cioè puoi incollare dentro /media/discodati/TUONOME
<poppy80> si ho aperto la cartella media/discodati/disco
<poppy80> ora funzia
<poppy80> non avevo fatto copia
<filo1234> lol
<poppy80> scusa K99Brain
<blade73> !tor
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<poppy80> K99Brain, perche cè la cartella lost+found
<blade73> !privoxy
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'privoxy'
<K99Brain> poppy80, quella viene creata quando formatti in ext4
<K99Brain> poppy80, ignorala pure
<K99Brain> è li piu per bellezza che altro
<K99Brain> sarebbe una specie di cestino
<poppy80> ok
<K99Brain> serve per recupero del file system, esiste da tempi immemori e non ho mai sentito nessuno che l'abbia mai usata... diciamo che è una specie di monumento storico :P
<poppy80> K99Brain, ma dove appare file system da 28 g, che poi all'interno ci sono le 2 cartelle (lost-found) piu ( disco )non si puo mettere il nome disco al postodi file system ?
<K99Brain> si spe
<K99Brain> !label
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/RinominareDispositiviEsterni
<K99Brain> poppy80, sudo e2label /dev/sdc1  nomechetipare
<poppy80> K99Brain,  ok
<K99Brain> poppy80, credo che la partizione debba prima essere smonatat
<K99Brain> poppy80, quindi sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<poppy80> la presa ugualmente
<K99Brain> ah, ok
<K99Brain> allora a posto
<poppy80> K99Brain,  ma scusa ma perche dal nuovo disco non posso incollare i file direttamnete, ma devo inserirli nella cartella  creata ora ?
<K99Brain> !permessi | poppy80
<K99Brain> ?
<K99Brain> ma il bot?
<ubot-it> poppy80: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<K99Brain> poppy80, ecco, leggi un po' li
<poppy80> non mi puoi dare un amano ??
<bithunter> buonasera atutti
<bithunter> qualcuno conosce un programma per sincronizzare le cartelle/files  in rete lan?
<filo1234> bithunter: rsync
<filo1234> bithunter: grsync se vuoi roba grafica
<K99Brain> poppy80, ma è normale che sia così. Il disco deve appartenere a root, dentro quello hai una cartella per il tuo utente
<bithunter> grazieeeeee
<bithunter> :)=
<K99Brain> poppy80, è questione di permessi
<bithunter> vedo subito
<poppy80> K99Brain, cliccando proprieta sul nuovo disco ho come permessi ROT, non possiamo mettere come permessi l'utente al posto di rot ??
<bithunter> filo1234, ho installato ma non funziona in lan?
<bithunter> devo aggiungere qualcosa?
<filo1234> certo che funziona
<filo1234> bithunter: devi avere openssh-server installato
<filo1234> bithunter: non ho mai usato grsync solo rsync
<bithunter> oki
<filo1234> quindi non so come sia la gui
<bithunter> grazie cmq :)
<BlAd373> ciao a tutti
<BlAd373> qualcuno sa se esiste una guida a privoxy in italiano?
<jester-> bithunter: prova a scrivere privoxy nella finestra ricrca google che ne esce una mezza paginata
<poppy80> K99Brain, in gparted nel HD nuovo ho come PUNTO DI MOUNT /media/da con numeri e lettere/media /discodati           ETICHETTA : disco-----Non si può avere PUNTO DI MOUNT /media/discodati     ETICHETTA : disco
<jester-> bithunter ops / BlAd373  prova a scrivere privoxy nella finestra ricrca google che ne esce una mezza paginata
<bithunter> :)
<BlAd373> :( purtroppo non trovo la configurazione per mettere in anonimo sia nessus che openvas
<K99Brain> poppy80, cosa stai tentanto di fare da gparted?
<poppy80> niente
<poppy80> ho solo visto quello che ti ho scritto
<poppy80> K99Brain, PUNTO DI MOUNT /media/da08b2cd-1df4-45bb-89b4-be94106abec7/media /discodati      ETICHETTA : disco
<K99Brain> poppy80, da08b2cd-1df4-45bb-89b4-be94106abec7 si chiama UUID
<K99Brain> poppy80, è un modo per identificare il tuo /dev/sdc1
<poppy80> ah
<K99Brain> !uuid
<ubot-it> uuid is Per determinare UUID di una partizione esegui nel terminale sudo vol_id /dev/hdxx o vol_id /dev/sdxx, su karmic usa blkid al posto di vol_id
<virunga> Ciao, ho installato il driver scaricati dal sito di realtek per l'apposito chipset dell'adattatore usb per  wifi dlink dwa 131. Adesso non riesco ad utilizzarlo. A differenza di prima, ora  vede una connessione ethernet
<virunga> can you help me please?
<filo1234> virunga: da cosa stabilisci che è una connessione ethernet?
<filo1234> o vuoi dire che vede solo la ethernet?
<virunga> filo1234, dal comando ifconfig -a vedo due connessioni eth0 e lo. L'unica connessione al pc è questa chiavetta
<jester-> virunga: installa il kernel 3.2 da ppa mainline
<virunga> jester-, mi sono dimenticato di dire che sono su ubuntu 10.10 con chernel 2.6 credo
<jester-> o 3.11
<virunga> kernel
<jester-> virunga: alura non va bene devi installare i backport wireless
<filo1234> virunga: non ho capito vuoi deire che sei connesso in wifi ma ifconfig vede eth0?
<virunga> jester-, ora non sto scrivendo dal pc in questione perchè non è collegato ad internet. Puoi dirmi o sottopormi i pacchetti che devo installare? Ah, devo dire che ho fatto l'installazione di Ubuntu 10.10 senza connessione.
<jester-> virunga: non avendo la 10.10 non ti so dire il nome esatto del pacchetto
<virunga> filo1234, non sono proprio connesso con il pc in questione.
<jester-> virunga: se poi è una brodcom gli serve solo il firmware
<virunga> jester-, puoi spiegarmi cosa sono e a cosa servono i backport wireless così me li cerco?
<nicotano> buonasera
<bithunter> filo1234, capivara
<bithunter> uno spettacolo
<bithunter> Grazie per prima
<filo1234> capivara?
<bithunter> un salutone
<bithunter> si
<bithunter> ti do il link
<bithunter> leggi questa discussione
<bithunter> filo1234, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=479339.msg3753714
<bithunter> un abbraccio a tutti alla prox esco
<virunga> Ho scaricato i driver per il chipset della chiavetta di cui parlavo prima e li ho installati correttamente. Però il wireless non c'è ancora. Penso che manchi qualche pacchetto che c'è di default perchè ho fatto un'installazione senza connessione a internet. QUalche idea?
<virunga> Ho seguito le istruzione su questa pagina http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457505
<jester-> virunga: lspci | grep -i network cosa risponde
<jester-> virunga: no è usb qundi ls usb
<jester-> quindi*
<virunga> jester-, lsusb vede la chiavetta.
<jester-> virunga: chipset?
<jester-> virunga: abilita gli aggiornamenti bacports e poi installa i backports wireless
<jester-> virunga: e la 10.10 è un po vegiotta
<virunga> jester-, non posso farlo per ora. Il pc è in un'altra stanza senza connessione.
<virunga> jester-, lo so. Ho avuto problemi anche con il lettore cd. E' vecchio anche il pc
<virunga> chipset realtek
<jester-> virunga: installati una 11.10
<jester-> virunga: prova la live della 11.10
<virunga> jester-, adesso con ifconfig -a vede wlan0
<jester-> virunga: iwconfig
<virunga> jester-, stessa cosa. Io ho usato ifconfig
<jester-> se la vede dovrebbe esserci anche nell'icona di rete nella tray di gnome
<jester-> virunga:sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<virunga> jester-, dall'icona non posso fare altro che creare una vpn o cose strane
<virunga> provo
<jester-> virunga: mi ricordo che la 10.10 aveva un nm scemo
<virunga> jester-, diceva che era down la rete e quindi niente scan. Ho provato con ifconfig wlan0 up ma dice SIOC... altre lettere resource temporary unaviable
<virunga> :O
<virunga> jester-, SIOCSIFFLAGS
<virunga> jester-, forse il networkmanager interferisce?
<virunga> o dico un cazz..
<virunga> una
<jester-> virunga: hai un solo kenrle installato?
<jester-> kernel*
<virunga> jester-, penso di sì perchè ho appena fatto l'installazione così come è
<gianiaz> ciao, domanda di gimp un po' strana, secondo voi è possibile in qualche modo automatizzato creare N png 1 per ogni livello presente nell'immagine aperta?
<jester-> virunga: hai appena installato una 10.10?
<virunga> jester-, sì perchè era l'unico cd che funziona
<virunga> va
<jester-> virunga: piglia l'alterante cd della 10.10 che funza sicuro
<jester-> della 11.10
<virunga> jester-, ho provato ad installare l'ultima versione di ubuntu ma non funziona il masterizzatore correttamente e quindi non riesco a fare copie sane di cd
<virunga> jester-, cosa è l'alternate?
<jester-> è solo installer
<jester-> !oneiric
<ubot-it> Oneiric Ocelot: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ | Kubuntu 11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/oneiric/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<jester-> virunga: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso
<virunga> jester-, tanto non posso masterizzarla per ora
<stefano_> Salve a tutti
<stefano_> ho un problema con ubuntu 11.10
<stefano_> C'è qualcuno?
<gianiaz> no
<jester-> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<stefano_> Dove trovo la partizione windows su 11.10?
<gianiaz> dipende se ce l'hai ancora
<gianiaz> :D
<nicotano> stefano_, sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> stefano_: nella colonna sinistra di nautilus (cartella home)
<jester-> dovrebbe comparire e la monti con un click
<stefano_> nicotano
<stefano_> ho scritto la stringa sul terminale
<jester-> stefano_: nella colonna sinistra di nautilus (cartella home)
<jester-> è cosi difficile?
<stefano_> Cos'è nautilus?
<jester->  nautilus (cartella home)
<stefano_> Comunque da terminale mi appare uno schema
<jester-> va bè
<jester-> stefano_: accessori/file o cartella home che sia
<nicotano> ! paste | stefano
<ubot-it> stefano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nicotano> stefano_, copia il risultato del comando e incollalo su pastebin
<nicotano> poi metti qui il link
<stefano_> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<stefano_> 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 60801 cilindri, totale 976773168 settori
<stefano_> Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte
<stefano_> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<stefano_> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBotIt1> stefano_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<stefano_> Identificativo disco: 0xe38be38b
<nicotano> ! paste | stefano
<ubot-it> stefano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stefano_> Non ci sto capendo niente!
<stefano_> Ragazzi non ho capito niente
<jester-> stefano_: ma leggi quello che ti si scrive?
<stefano_> Si, scusate
<jester-> !paste | stefano_
<ubot-it> stefano_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stefano_> Comunque potreste essere più chiari e semplici ?
<jester-> non mi sembra cosi difficile leggere e fare
<gianiaz> RTFM
<gianiaz> :D
<stefano_> Tu dici di andare nella cartella home
<stefano_> e poi?
<stefano_> Potreste aiutarmi?
<stefano_> Per favore!
<stefano_> Dove trovo i file di windows?
<alecv> buonasera
<alecv> ubuntu 11.10 installato ad un sol colpo, unica c osa, la barra a sinistra di unity la trovo un po' fastiodiosina.... non è possibile avere la classica barra in alto e in basso?
<stefano_> ragazzi dove trovo i file di windows?
* jester- changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Log del canale su http://irclogs.ubuntu.com  | Scarica Ubuntu qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | Torrent: http://gadaf.fi/t0
<alecv> jester-,  hai suggerimenti?
<jester-> alecv: per cosa
<alecv> ubuntu 11.10 installato ad un sol colpo, unica c osa, la barra a sinistra di unity la trovo un po' fastiodiosina.... non è possibile avere la classica barra in alto e in basso?
<alecv> x come rimuovere la barra a sinistra :D
<jester-> alecv: installi gnome-session-fallback e poi usi gnome classic
<jester-> alecv_1: oppure anche gnome-shell e guarda se ti garba
<alecv_1> ma ho letto su alcuni forum che rallenta ubuntu.... So fesserie?
<jester-> alecv_1: sono piu che fesserie
<stefano_> jester puoi aiutarmi?
<jester-> stefano_: hai gnome?
<stefano_> No
<jester-> che hai
<stefano_> Cioè, non lo so
<stefano_> Avevo Ubuntu 11.04 e l'ho aggiornato a 11.10
<jester-> stefano_: quindi usi ubuntu da un po
<jester-> o sbaglio
<stefano_> Si...
<stefano_> Dal 2011
<alecv_1> salve
<jester-> stefano_: e sostieni che non hai mai aperto il filemanager?
<stefano_> Si!
<stefano_> Sul natty era facilissimo
<stefano_> ma sul 11.10 non riesco a trovare windows!
<jester-> stefano_: hai la barra laterale sullo schermo?
<stefano_> A sinistra
<jester-> stefano_: apri un terminale
<stefano_> Fatto
<jester-> stefano_: sudo apt-get install gnome-seession-fallback
<stefano_> Cosa sto per fare?
<filo1234> una strage
<jester-> stefano_: rimettendo gnome di prima
<stefano_> Ma con 11.10 non posso vedere la partizione?
<jester-> stefano_: ok abbiamo capito
<joshuak> salve a tutti! ho un problema con la stampante canon ip1600
<jester-> stefano_: e applichiamo la regola: don't feed the trolls
<joshuak> ho ubuntu10.04 e ho seguito la procedura descritta in varie guide per istallare questa stampante
<stefano_> Era una domanda
<jester-> stefano_: fai quello che ti si dice
<jester-> non rispondere con domande a capocchia
<joshuak> ma non funziona e mi da errore mancando un filtro che nel sistema non è istallato
<joshuak> "pestcanonji" una cosa del genere
<joshuak> qualcuno ha riscontrato il mio stesso problema?
<jester-> joshuak: di solito le canon non sono supportate da cups, serve il driver che dovresti trovare sil sito canon
<joshuak> nelle varie guide veninva indicato un link che avrebbe dovuto far istallare il driver per la 2200 ma in realtà scarico sempre quella della 4200
<jester-> sito*
<filo1234> jester-: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/CanonPixmaIP1600 hai seguito questa?
<joshuak> no questa:http://askubuntu.com/questions/41615/how-to-install-canon-pixma-ip1600
<stefano_> Adesso che faccio jester?
<joshuak> e altre simili
<filo1234> jester-: tutte tranne quella ufficiale quindi
<filo1234> joshuak: ^
<jester-> filo1234: ho una hp multi funzante appena tolta dalla scatola
<filo1234> lol
<joshuak> ma una volta l'ho istallato sta fetente su una 10.10 seguendo la guida e non mi ha dato problemi
<filo1234> eh boh
<jester-> stefano_: adesso termina sessione, alla finestra di login clicchi il circolino nell'angolo destro del box dove metti la pass e scegli gnome classic senza effetti
<joshuak> googolando ho scoperto che il suddetto filtro si installa con i driver giusti per questa stampante..... ma se non si trovano
<filo1234> joshuak: ribadisco...prova ad usare la guida che ti ho postato
<joshuak> esattamente il filtro "pistocanonij"
<joshuak> scusa do uno sguardo
<joshuak> questa è esattamente la procedura che ho seguito
<filo1234> joshuak: bo allora mi sa che i driver non vanno più bene
<joshuak> ma quando ho creato i pacchetti con alien, pur avendoli creati, mi ha dato un errore del tipo tag sconosciuto
<stefano_> jester, ho risolto!
<joshuak> e poi quando modifico il file ppd esce vuoto come se loi stessi creando per la prima volta
<stefano_> Comunque per tua informazione, bastava dirmi di andare media
<joshuak>  e in effetti se vado nella relativa partella il ppd si chiama in un altro modo con la sigla 4200
<jester-> stefano_: ??
<joshuak> ho visto il link per i driver e in effetti i driver sono per la 4200
<joshuak> su google trovo scritto che per istallare il suddetto filtro dovrei istallare i driver della 1900
<joshuak> o della 1800 ma sinceramente temo di fare un papocchio
<stefano_> Se vado su Filesystem/media trovo tutto
<mariu_> :)
<jester-> stefano_: e con cosa ci sei andato
<filo1234> in taxi
<filo1234> lol
<jester-> visto che nautilus o file manager ti sarebbe sconosciuto
<stefano_> Non ricordo come ci andavo da la
<stefano_> Mi pare che cliccavo sulla cartella home
<jester-> stefano_: quello che ti è stato detto 4 pagine sopra
<stefano_> Si, ma non mi avete detto di andare dove sono andato
<jester-> stefano_ ok ti ha soddisfatto la trollata?
<filo1234> 17:56 < stefano_> Cos'è nautilus?
<filo1234> 17:56 -!- _Crow_ (final) [~4@host166-243-dynamic.55-82-r.retail.telecomitalia.it] has joined #ubuntu-it
<jester-> sei contento?
<filo1234> 17:56 < jester->  nautilus (cartella home)
<jester-> filo1234: trolla pure male
<jester-> 10 minuti fra una sparata e l'altra
<stefano_> Ma io non voglio trollare!
<stefano_> Ho chiesto solo aiuto
<stefano_> se mi rispondete così deduco che questo supporto non è adatto a quelli che non conoscono bene ubuntu
<stefano_> Mi avete preso per uno che trolla
<joshuak> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<stefano_> Voto 0/10
<filo1234> stefano_: se ora hai finito ci fai un favore
<stefano_> Si, addio
<jester-> stefano_: esci da solo o ti accompagniamo
<filo1234> joshuak: non avendo quelal stampante è difficile
<stefano_> Faccio da solo
<filo1234> joshuak: fai una cosa controlla/scrivi sul forum magari qualcuno ha gia fatto
<joshuak> proverò grazie comunque
<filo1234> joshuak: o prova arifare i deb
<filo1234> ma l'errore te lo da durante la creazione del deb?
<joshuak> ma è normale che mi da quell'errore durante la costruzione dei deb
<filo1234> ecco
<filo1234> boh
<_Crow_> ?
<joshuak> si però i deb li fa e li istallo senza errore
<filo1234> ma sei sicuro che non sia solo un warning?
<joshuak> se volete posso riprovare a farli datemi un attimo
<joshuak> error incorrect format: unknow tag
<joshuak> e i deb così creati hanno un lucchetto sopra
<filo1234> spe che vedo di provare
<filo1234> 21MB di rona -.-
<filo1234> roba
<joshuak> 2,1mb
<joshuak> forse
<joshuak> solo i deb
<filo1234> joshuak: lo da anche ame
<filo1234> ma non credo c'entri molto
<pitzalone> buonasera a tutti. sto installando una scheda audio esterna, U46MK2!come istruzioni appena scarico il file asoundrc dal terminale, mi elimina tutte le schede audio e non si sente piu nessun suono del sistema!come posso fare per risolvere e mettere tutte le schede?cioe quelle del notebook interne e quella esterna (u46mk2)
<joshuak> filo234 ci sei ancora?
<joshuak> sono un pisello senti qua: ho istallato i driver per la 4200 ma nel tar c'era la cartella anche per i 2200 che non ho proprio visto
<joshuak> ora ho scompattato il tutto e istallato i deb, dopo aver convertito gli rpm
<joshuak> tuttavia nell'istallazione mi dice:
<joshuak> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<joshuak> Selezionato il pacchetto cnijfilter-common.
<joshuak> (Lettura del database... 178867 file e directory attualmente installati.)
<joshuak> Estrazione di cnijfilter-common (da cnijfilter-common_2.60-2_i386.deb)...
<joshuak> Selezionato il pacchetto cnijfilter-ip2200.
<FloodBotIt1> joshuak: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<joshuak> Estrazione di cnijfilter-ip2200 (da cnijfilter-ip2200_2.60-2_i386.deb)...
<joshuak> mea culpa
<joshuak> e adesso quando voglio cambiare dalle proprietà il driver dalla stamapante non lo trova!!!
<Roybetty> sera
<emelo> salve
<emelo> potete aiutarmi
<emelo> per un'installazione di ubuntu
<emelo> su pc netbook con installato win7?
<emelo> windows backend object has no attribute iso_path
<emelo> salve
<emelo> ma cm funziona sta chat?
<Aizram> funziona che se qualcuno c'è ti risponde
<Aizram> ma le query non sono quasi mai gradite soprattutto da me
<emelo> ok :)
<emelo> scusa ma e la prima volta
<emelo> nn so cm funziona bn
<Roybetty> sera raga sapete dirmi perche la mia 11.10 non si spegne
<emelo> cmq il problema è installando con chiavetta usb ubuntu 11 su netbook
<emelo> con win7 già installato
<emelo> mi da errore alla fine con questo mess
<kajino> Roybetty,  hai disinstallato unity!?
<emelo> windows backend object has no attribute iso_path
<Roybetty> solo un min
<emelo> cosa significa?
<emelo> inoltre prima di win7 in origine era installato ubuntu 10.10
<kajino> emelo, ma lo stai provando ad installare da wubi?!
<emelo> no
<emelo> come si fa?
<kajino> emelo,  fai la usb,  fai avvire il netbook da usb e segui le istruzioni
<Roybetty> scusami unity?
<emelo> ok
<Roybetty> mmm non sono molto esperto
<emelo> lo sto facendo
<kajino> unity la shell grafica (tipo gnome)
<Roybetty> ?
<emelo> niente mi dice errore disco
<Roybetty> scusate cell
<kajino> hmm ma come l'hai fatta la usb per l'istallazione?
<kajino> non riesci manco a farlo avviare in live?
<emelo> scaricati poi lo caricato dopo averlo scompattato con winrar
<kajino> no aspè fermo
<emelo> scaricato dal sito
<kajino> emelo,  devi far diventare la usb un "disco di avvio"
<emelo> come?
<kajino> e poi far partire il netbook avviando la usb come prima istanza
<kajino> ci sono fior fiori di programmi  :D
<emelo> ok
<kajino> ora ti linko le istruzioni
<emelo> va bn
<emelo> grazie
<Roybetty> eccomi scusate
<Roybetty> e devo disinstallarla
<kajino> ed emelo se ne è andato :D
<Roybetty> shell grafica tipo gnome
<Roybetty> non capisco
<kajino> Roybetty,  ma cosa ti succede :D spiega il problema
<Roybetty> non riesco a spegnere il pc dopo che ho messo la 11.10
<Roybetty> che traparentesi non mi sembra una gra disto va be'
<kajino> cioè tu clicchi sull'icona di spegnimento e non succede nulla? o si freeza o cosa succede?
<Steeler> Roybetty, io sono ancora a natty infatti.
<kajino> (io sono ancora a maverik :D )
<Roybetty> se vabe'  non conosco sti nomi
<kajino> (maverick ---> 10.10)
<Roybetty> io mi trovavo bene con la 10.10
<teddy_> ciao a tutti sto impazzendo con un problema dell'alimentazione del portatile... il problema descritto qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,491454.0.html su ubuntu 11.10 ..... non è cambiato niente con le opzioni di dconf e gconf
<Roybetty> il pc lo spengo da shell dando halt
<Roybetty> ma da gnome
<Roybetty> mi si blocca
<kajino> ok.. quindi tu non usi unity (la shell di base della 11.10)
<teddy_> ps. la batteria è in ottimo stato e la segna sempre a livello critico
<kajino> teddy non è che la batteria è semplicemente vecchia?)
<kajino> ops scusa ^^
<Roybetty> sara' un problema di gnome booo
<kajino> Roybetty, ok.. quindi tu non usi unity (la shell di base della 11.10)
<Roybetty> ma non ho mai avuto sti problemi
<Steeler> Roybetty, buon, mi piace sudo halt.
<Roybetty> si la shell
<teddy_> la batteria è a posto...
<Roybetty> unity che sarebbe gnome 3.0?
<Roybetty> sapete io non do molta cosa a sti nomi
<kajino> no unity è quell'altra cosa che non è gnome :D
<Roybetty> le distro ecc..
<kajino> teddy hai provato con altri s.o.?
<Roybetty> intendodistro di ubuntu
<Roybetty> anzi non le cago proprio
<Roybetty> va be '
<Roybetty> grazzie ancora
<kajino> hmm teddy ma la batteria dura normalemnte oppure ti dura davvero poco?! perchè se ti dura davvero poco puoi modificare da gconfeditor le notifiche di batteria critica
<kajino> Roybetty,  reintallati la 10.10 ^^ mai avuto problemi con questa
<kajino> ma guarda un po' quali sono le differenze tra gnome - unity etc...
<Roybetty> si lo so anchio kajino
<Roybetty> la 10
<Roybetty> e' na bomba
<Roybetty> solo che ne parlano tutti di sta distro
<Roybetty> e lo provata
<kajino> roy ^^ sei offtopic qui.. dovresti andare su ubuntu-it-chat
<Roybetty> e poi non puoi modificare niente
<kajino> Roybetty,  io per questo odio unity ma gnome 3.0 ancora non vale la pena.. ma poi .. degustibus
<Roybetty> ma come non parlo di problemi di distro
<Roybetty> ubuntu
<kajino> si.. ma non di problemi che possiamo risolvere nè provare a farlo.. le chiacchiere si fanno di là :)
<Roybetty> ha
<Roybetty> mado
<Roybetty> che du palle
<kajino> eh
<Roybetty> ma non ha senso
<Roybetty> mmmmmm
<Roybetty> allora chiedete il canale a gli admin
<Roybetty> fate prima
<Roybetty> va be '
<kajino> roy.. sto solo provando a dare una mano.. sono il peggio nabbo pure io.. ma se questo è un canale di servizio..  serve solo a dare una mano a ki ha problemi a far funzionare qualcosa...
<kajino> a me ke mi frega se parli di distro diverse?! solo che c'è l'altro channel fatto a posta
<Roybetty> no no
<kajino> teddy_,  cmq con altri s.o. ke ti dice?! la batteria quanto ti dura realmente?
<Roybetty> io non parlo di distro diverse
<Roybetty> io parlo di ubuntu
<Roybetty> appuntu chiudete il canale a soli admin
<Roybetty> cosi nessuno parla
<Roybetty> :))
<kajino> -.- si ma finchè parli di un problema che qualcuno può aiutarti a risolvere o a scoprire come fare.. bene.. se ti devi lamentare di una che è bella o un altra no.. (discorso interessantissimo e validissimo) c'è l'altro channel a posta.. cosa c'è di difficile da capire in questo?
<Roybetty> ok ok
<Roybetty> basta
<kajino> ma infatti ti ho anche risposto.. solo ti ho consigliato di "chattare" delle proprie preferenze dall'altro lato. e non sono un admin, figurati :D
<Roybetty> grazzie ancora
<kajino> preco
<Roybetty> kajino pratico di ssh con UBUNTUUUUU 11.10
<Roybetty> ciao a tutti
<teddy_> ho provato anche con fedora stessa storia
<Tasinnanta> salve, qualcuno mi aiuta con una dvb-t e ubuntu 11.10? kaffeine dopo un pò si blocca e vlc nemmeno parte
<kajino> teddy ma non capisco.. allora la batteria poi alla fine ti dura poco o normale?...
<kajino> se è solo il so che la valuta in situazione critica.. basta togliere la ntoficia
<kajino> la notifica
<bobbybong> Tasinnanta, io ho una pinnacle con kubuntu 11.10 kaffeine funziona bene
<Tasinnanta> capisco...la mia è supportata dal kernel e trova i canali...poi però disattiva la usb wireless...e si blocca...come sarà possibile?
<teddy_> allora non puo essere che da 100% passa a 0 in 2minuti....
<Tasinnanta> è possibile che le porte usb entrino in conflitto? se si come si può verificare?
<bobbybong> Tasinnanta, a me la tv va in conflitto con la webcam usb
<Tasinnanta> anche se scollego tutte le usb si blocca...
<Tasinnanta> anche sul forum nessuna risposta!
<doreamon> ciao a tutti
<doreamon> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<doreamon> ho provato ad installare itunes tramite wine
<doreamon> ma non funziona
<doreamon> ho disinstallato tutto
<doreamon> ma mi rimangono le icone sul menu di gnome 3
<doreamon> come faccio a toglierle?
<ingamedeo> ciao <doreamon> !
<ingamedeo> l'icona di Itunes ?
<doreamon> si quella di wine
<ingamedeo> è sul desktop di Gnome 3 e su quello di Unity ???
<doreamon> ma siccome sono da poco su gnome 3 non so come faccio a rimouverla
<ingamedeo> sul desktop di Unity c'è?
<doreamon> sulla barra laterale intendi?
<ingamedeo> non, proprio sul desktop, come icona
<doreamon> no sul desketop no
<doreamon> sul menu quello a scoparsa dove si vanno acercare tutte le applicazioni
<ingamedeo> ok, selezione l'icona sul desktop di Gnome 3 premi contemporaneamente i tasti Shift + Canc per rimuoverla
<doreamon> no non lo fa
<ingamedeo> ma, aspetta è sul desktop o sulla barra laterale che vdei entrando in attività ?
<ingamedeo> vedi, scusa
<doreamon> no non è sulla barra
<doreamon> ma sul panello delle attività
<doreamon> scusa forse non mi spiego con i termi adeguati
<ingamedeo> no, anzi, allora rimuoverla è semplicissimo,  digita nella casella Cerca di Gnome3 "Menu principale" e poi dalla finestra che ti si apre deseleziona sotto Wine l'icona, così non apparirà più!
<doreamon> ma cliccando con il destro non mi permette di rimuovere ma solo aggiungi ai preferiti o nuova finestra
<ingamedeo> no, anzi, allora rimuoverla è semplicissimo,  digita nella casella Cerca di Gnome3 "Menu principale" e poi dalla finestra che ti si apre deseleziona sotto Wine l'icona, così non apparirà più!
<ingamedeo> scusa non menu principale,ma Main Menu
<doreamon> con alacarte intnedi
<doreamon> *intendi
<doreamon> non non c'è li
<ingamedeo> no, clicca su Attività, poi nella casella in alto a destra digita "Main Menu" e clicca sull' applicazione Main menu, poi dalla finestra che ti appare deselezioni (sotto il menù Wine) l'icona di Itunes, scomparirà !
<doreamon> perfetto
<doreamon> molto gentile
<doreamon> e che li chiamava programmi non itunes
<ingamedeo> di miente, figurati sono qui per questo, già hai ragione !
<ingamedeo> * di niente
<doreamon> qua si può parlare di smartphone?
<ingamedeo> no, questo canale è riservato a Ubuntu
<doreamon> sempre sul loro funzionamento su ubuntu intendo
<ingamedeo> ok, allora si !
<doreamon> devo comprarmi uno smartphone
<doreamon> e volevo capire qua cosa si usa , quello che si consiglie e come integrarlo con ubuntu
<doreamon> per quello ho provato itunes in emulazione
<doreamon> dato che zune non ne vuole sapere di partire
<ingamedeo> aoora ...
<ingamedeo> allora ... non ho capito niente !
<doreamon> ok
<doreamon> sto cercando xconsigli per acquistare uno smartphone
<doreamon> ho visto gli iphone e anche i windows phone 7 che sembrano funzionare bene
<doreamon> ,a sia zune che itunes non mi partono con wine
<ingamedeo> allora, quello che posso dirti è che l'Iphone è pienamente supportato, basta guardare qua http://www.megalab.it/5793/1/collegare-un-iphone-senza-itunes-su-ubuntu-10-04-si-puo
<Steeler> doreamon, forse mejo android
<ingamedeo> altrimenti i Nokia ...
<Steeler> doreamon, hai un juski ?
<filo1234> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ingamedeo> Android è sicuramente meglio, basto su Linux ha piena compatibilità con Ubuntu
<doreamon>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Steeler> aaaaaaaargh
<doreamon> continuo la discussione di la allora
<doreamon> grazie
<Steeler> un mio amico mi ha detto che Android è il linux per il cellulare; cmq io ho un alcatel 890d e va bene.
<ingamedeo> praticamente ha ragione ...
<doreamon> si ma android ha parecchi problemi
<ingamedeo> FALSO, quali scusa ?
<doreamon> inanzitutto perchè e più pesante di tutti
<doreamon> troppo framentato mentre un sistema chiuso funziona meglio
<doreamon> ho letto parercchi forum
<ingamedeo> si, forse ......   però pesante perchè ?
<filo1234> !chat | doreamon ingamedeo Steeler
<ubot-it> doreamon ingamedeo Steeler: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<doreamon> ok scusa
<ingamedeo> scusate !!!
<Steeler> stiamo sporcando il canale .
<Steeler> continuiamo li
<laker> ciao
<laker> si può nel boot manager cambiare la partizione che deve avviare del tipo dev/sda1?
<Guest78386> ciao, ho installato il kernel 3.1 ma è una cacata, ho perso gnome shell, adesso si avvia solo in fallback
<Guest78386> come posso risolvere?
<giuseppe__> c'è nessuno?
<ingamedeo> io ci sono, ma "cacata" non si dice
<ingamedeo> e non capisco cosa hai combinato ?
<giuseppe__> ho installato un kernel che ora non va
<laker> si può nel boot manager cambiare la partizione che deve avviare del tipo dev/sda1?
<ingamedeo> non so come aiutarti, giuseppe
<ingamedeo> invece, laker :  si puoi devi editare grub.cfg in /boot/grub
<laker> ok ora ci provo grazie
<ingamedeo> di niente, figurati
<giuseppe__> grazie ingamedeo
<ingamedeo> ATTENTO, MI RACCOMANDO E' MOOLTO RISCHIOSO !
<filo1234> laker: ingamedeo non si edita grub.cfg
<filo1234> è pure scritto nel file
<filo1234> si DEVE modificare /etc/default/grub
<laker> neache aprendolo con permessi root?
<filo1234> laker: leggi
<ingamedeo> hai aperto la cartella digitando da terminale "sudo nautilus" e poi andando in /boot/grub ?
<filo1234> filo2@fmeloni2:~$ cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<filo1234> #
<filo1234> # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<filo1234> #
<filo1234> # It is automatically generated by /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig using templates
<FloodBotIt1> filo1234: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<laker> ho letto
<filo1234> laker: tu cosa vorresti fare?
<laker> modificare una partizione a cui punta per l'avvio dev/sda2 invece di di dev/sa1
<ingamedeo> ok, avete ragione !
<laker> *dev/sda1
<filo1234> laker: spetta nel senso che?
<filo1234> laker: cosa è sda2 o sda1 ora?
<laker> lo indica il programma gparted per varie partizione e grub per la partizione di windows
<filo1234> laker: non ti capisco scusami
<filo1234> perchè vuoi cambiare la partizione?
<laker> se apri gparted e guardi la colonna "partizioni" ci sono questi "percorsi"
<laker> perchè ho riorganizzato le partizioni fatte con win
<laker> ho cancella quella di 100mb riservata al sistema
<ingamedeo> ah, forse ho capito, vuoi fare in modo che la prtizione che si chiama "sda1" diventi ad es "sda2" ???
<filo1234> o.0
<laker> sembra che ora grub per punta a /dev/sda1 invece la partizione ora è /dev/sda2
<filo1234> laker: si ma scusami
<filo1234> laker: ma ubuntu parte?
<laker> si
<filo1234> e allora non capisco da cosa tu deduca che la partizione sia sda2
<ingamedeo> nemmeno io ...
<filo1234> laker: sei confuso mi sa
<laker> da gparted
<laker> la partizione ntfs win è /dev/sda2
<laker> all'avvio grub scrive windows /dev/sda1
<filo1234> si ma gparted o chi per lui può chiamarlo pure saxxx è quello che c'è nelal partizione che conta...che se non fosse quella giusta, grub non farebbe il boot
<Bippop> Ciao a tutti
<filo1234> laker: ah ma qyindi tu parli solo a livello informativo
<filo1234> laker: dai sudo update-grub
<filo1234> che fa da solo
<Bippop> Ragazzi sono nuovo nell'uso di Ubuntu, volevo sapere se esite un modo per forzare la chiusura di una applicazione
<filo1234> Bippop: killall ; pkill; kill
<filo1234> da terminale
<filo1234> Bippop: che applicazione?
<ingamedeo> Bippop leggi qui : http://www.chimerarevo.com/2011/10/04/ubuntu-forzare-la-chiusura-delle-applicazioni-bloccate-direttamente-da-unity/
<filo1234> oppure vai in monitor di sistema e killi in modo grafico ( a mo di taskmanager)
<filo1234> ingamedeo: mi sa che tu hai bisogno di una lettura alle regole del canale
<ingamedeo> perchè?
<filo1234> ingamedeo: perchè non si postano link a blog personali esterni e non ufficiali
<ingamedeo> scusa, l'ho fatto d'istinto !  scusa veramente !
<filo1234> tranquillo
<filo1234> comunque daglielo davvero uno sguardo, ti  eviti  e ci eviti di sgridarti!!
<filo1234> :p
<ingamedeo> già,lo faccio !
<filo1234> !irc
<ubot-it> leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<filo1234> ok poi ti interrogo lol
<laker> forse mi sbaglio visto che la partizione windows non avvia più ho pesnato che grub non puntava più alla partizione giusta boh
<ingamedeo> già, c'è scritto al punto 7 !  lol
<filo1234> laker: no il fatto è che potresti aver corrotto lapartizione di windows
<filo1234> laker: ma comunque dai sudo update-grub
<laker> fatto
<laker> non avvia da qiando ho levato la partizione da 100mb che crea win di sistema ma ho letto su un sito che non serviva per l'avvio
<filo1234> eh allora bonanotte hai segato il boot di windows -.-
<bippop_> Ragazzi per forzare l'applicazione basta che lancio il comando kill applicazione ?
<filo1234> bippop_: killall nomeapplicazione
<laker> allora perchè scrivono che partizione serve ad altro ma non all'avvio
<filo1234> per usare kill devi avere il pid
<ingamedeo> e il comando xkill funziona, lo stesso ?
<laker> no fa niente importante che ubuntu funziona :-)
<filo1234> laker: per questo motivo che ho detto a ingamedeo di non postare guide non ufficiali e non testate da noi
<filo1234> laker: fatti un virtuale se ti serve windows magari
<ingamedeo> scusate ancora !
<filo1234> no era per spiegare appunto il motivo
<filo1234> non si sa chi e cosa si scrive sui blog
<laker> giusto
<ingamedeo> giusto !
<mizio> ciao  atutti
<laker> ciao
<bippop_> Scusami il pid cos'è ?
<mizio> posso chiedere una cosa?
<ingamedeo> ma il comando xkill funziona ?
<filo1234> process identifier ( numero del processo )
<filo1234> ingamedeo: si dovrebbe
<ingamedeo> ok
<ingamedeo> dimmi mizio
<bippop_> Ho provato a scrivere killall nome applicazione ma non l'ha chiusa, ho provato anche con sudo Killall applicazione ma nulla
<mizio> sono abbastanza sconfortato e disperato
<ingamedeo> mizio: perchè ?
<filo1234> bippop_: se devi killare skype killall skype
<mizio> allora le cose stanno cosi' ho provato ad istallare ubuntu 11.10 in dual bot con seven
<filo1234> bippop_: oppure lo apri e premi ctrl+q
<filo1234> e si chiude regolarmente
<tegra> bippop_, hai provato kill -9 pid ?
<filo1234> a dopo fate i bravi
<mizio> premetto che riesco ad aprire il live solo in nomodeset
<ingamedeo> mizio : siiiiiiii
<bippop_> si ho provato ma è proprio in panne
<mizio> ho istallato ubuntu partizionando un hard disk su cui non e' seven
<bippop_> forse non è compatibile con questa versione di ubuntu
<mizio> ho istallato
<bippop_> Oggi l'ho provata la stessa versione a lavoro ma con ubuntu 10.4 e funzionava da dio
<ingamedeo> bippop_ : prova con xlill e poi clicca sull'applicazione da chiudere
<mizio> sono rientrato a istalazione fatta in noimodest
<filo1234> tegra: direi che è meglio kill -15 nel caso
<mizio> e ubuntu si e' aperto
<ingamedeo> mizio : si, vai avanti
<mizio> ho fatto alcuni aggiornamenti ho chiuso
<mizio> sono entrato in seven ho dinuovo spento e riavviato a questo punto schermata nera IN CHE CAVOLO SBAGLIO
<ingamedeo> mizio: calma ! schermata nera dove ?
<bippop_> grande, grazie l'ha chiuso
<mizio> praticamente niente vidiata dove posso scegliere il sistema operativo
<bippop_> almeno ogni volta non mi tocca fare un riavvio
<ingamedeo> bippop_ : grande a chi ?
<ingamedeo> che cosa si avvia, niente ?
<bippop_> a FILO
<bippop_> mi ha risolto un problema che mi stava facendo schiumare
<mizio> dove sbaglio?
<bippop_> IL problema che a quanto pare non esiste una versione stabile di skype per ubuntu 11.10 ?
<ingamedeo> mizio: che cosa si avvia ???
<mizio> niente non si avvia niente
<mizio> rileggi quello che ho scritto se non sono stato chiaro scrivo
<mizio> di nuovo
<ingamedeo> bene... ripristina il boot loader di Windows 7, sei capace ?
<mizio> con il disco di ripristino?
<ingamedeo> si
<mizio> comunque ora ho scancellato tutto perche' avevo l'immagine fatta
<mizio> ma da cosa potrebbe dipendere
<bobbybong> mizio, ieri un altro ragazzo ed io ti abbiamo detto come fare e avevi anche un link del wiki della procedura da seguire ma evidentemente non hai seguito un tubo
<mizio> che l'intenzione e' quella di riprovarci
<ingamedeo> "scancellato" non è italiano, su questo canale si parla italiano !
<bippop_> :-)
<mizio> ripostami il link per favore
<mizio> che ci do un occhiata grazie
<bobbybong> !pappa | mizio
<ubot-it> mizio: Non forniamo questo tipo di servizio: http://firax.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/motivacion-ubuntu.png
<ingamedeo> " che ci do un occhiata grazie" qui non si parla in dialetto !
<bippop_> Ingamedeo, non ti conosco ma già nutro della simpatia nei tuoi confronti
<mizio> scusa
<mizio> non volevo
<ingamedeo> non volevo rimproverarlo !
<mizio> ma il link?
<bippop_> no ho detto cosi, perchè praticamente hai detto quello che stavo pensando in contemporanea
<bobbybong> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,415030.msg3246628.html#msg3246628
<noob> ciao a tutti premetto che sono un newbie di linux potreste spiegarmi la differenza tra ./ e ~./
<ingamedeo> ah ok !!!!!!!!!!!
<bippop_> Ragazzi esiste un aircrack funzionante per con interfaccia grafica possibilmente, vorrei testare la mia rete interna di casa
<bobbybong> !aircrack
<ubot-it> Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<mizio> ma scusate questo pos e' riferito al nomodeset e difatti sono entrato con quel sistema che cosa a che vedere il discorso che poi mi e' venuta schermata nera?
<bobbybong> leggi e sforza un po' il cervello
<bippop_> Grazie Boddy
<mizio> e non mi si carica piu' ne seven ne ubuntu
<ingamedeo> aircrack con interfaccia grafica, prova BUC ho trovato anche un blog che ti spiega ma non posso postarlo, altrimenti ...
<azuma_> salve ho problemi a installare Joomla etc..su lubuntu
<azuma_> quando provo a scaricarmi LAMP da synaptic alcuni pacchetti non me li scarica
<fleurtherock> spero che ora glpiana sia contento che non ho + seven
<azuma_> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano, vorrei creare un sito web con lubuntu, ma non riesco a scaricare LAMP
<fleurtherock> scsate ho sbagliato canale
<azuma_> io invece sono nel canale giusto?
<azuma_> ho bisogno di Apache 2 ma non me lo scarica...
<azuma_> ma neppure altri aggiornamenti mi scarica...
<azuma_> grazie per il supporto
<azuma_> perfavore datemi una mano
<filo1234> azuma_: apri un terminale
<azuma_> ok
<filo1234> azuma_: sudo apt-get update
<azuma_> ci sono dei blocchi, come faccio a farti vedere il risultato?
<filo1234> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vitto> sera
<azuma_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/739685/
<vitto> avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<alessiorai> ciao
<filo1234> azuma_: hai gestore pacchetti aperto?
<azuma_> yep
<filo1234> chiudilo
<filo1234> e ridai lupdate
<filo1234> l'*
<vitto> nzaho scaricato ubuntu 11.10 su un hard disk, insieme a windows. il problema è che è molto lento e la cpu è quasi sempre a 100%. in windows invece va tutto abbastanza bene, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<azuma_> filo1234_http://paste.ubuntu.com/739690/
<vitto> nzaho scaricato ubuntu 11.10 su un hard disk, insieme a windows. il problema è che è molto lento e la cpu è quasi sempre a 100%. in windows invece va tutto abbastanza bene, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<filo1234> azuma_:
<filo1234> gpg --keyserver   keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<filo1234> gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add -
<filo1234> sudo apt-get update
<Marcofe> ciao  a tutti
<Marcofe> ragazzi
<Marcofe> chi mi sa dare delle delucidazioni su questo log: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user jasonfe by (uid=0)
<Marcofe> Nov 15 14:40:01 jasonfe-laptop CRON[11364]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user jasonfe
<Marcofe> Nov 15 14:45:01 jasonfe-laptop CRON[11384]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user jasonfe by (uid=0)
<filo1234> Marcofe: sono i log dei vari cron
<Marcofe> filo1234 ciao grazie per la risposta...ma cosa significano?
<Marcofe> perchè ci sono quel session closed, session opened
<filo1234> Marcofe: niente sono informazioni
<azuma_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/739699/
<filo1234> perchè apre e chiude una sessione il cron
<Marcofe> ok ok ... non indica un accesso da qualche utente esterno vero?
<filo1234> no
<Marcofe> ok grazie :)
<Marcofe> ma tanto per sapere
<azuma_> adesso posso provare con LAMP?
<Marcofe> per avere delle informazioni riguardo a tutta queste serie di comandi dove posso cercare?che so consigliarmi una buona guida
<filo1234> azuma_: da terminale sudo tsksel
<filo1234> azuma_: seleziona LAMP e installa
<filo1234> Marcofe: trovi gli gli script in /etc/cron.d/
<vitto>  salve ho scaricato ubuntu 11.10 su un hard disk, insieme a windows. il problema è che è molto lento e la cpu è quasi sempre a 100%. in windows invece va tutto abbastanza bene, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<filo1234> Marcofe: scusa in /etc/
<filo1234> Marcofe: ci sono i vari cron.daily .hourly ecc...
<filo1234> sono quelli che accedono
<Marcofe> visti filo1234  :) grazie ante :)
<filo1234> prego sportelli
<azuma_> ottimo, è andato ora avrei bisogno sia di phpadmin che joomla, no?
<filo1234> azuma_: phpmyadmin è sempre nei repo
<vitto>  salve ho scaricato ubuntu 11.10 su un hard disk, insieme a windows. il problema è che è molto lento e la cpu è quasi sempre a 100%. in windows invece va tutto abbastanza bene, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<filo1234> joomla c'è la guida sul sito
<azuma_> e joomla dal sto, vero?
<filo1234> si
<azuma_> grazie mille
<filo1234> seguendo la guida del sito
<vitto>  salve ho scaricato ubuntu 11.10 su un hard disk, insieme a windows. il problema è che è molto lento e la cpu è quasi sempre a 100%. in windows invece va tutto abbastanza bene, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<ptux> salve a tutti
<ptux> su xubuntu 11.10 ho un comportamento strano di brasero: in pratica se metto il cd vuoto prima di lanciare brasero, il disco viene visto e riconosciuto,ma non è possibile selezionare nessun disco nel caso di masterizzazione di un disco immagine .iso...
<ptux> sapete  come risolvere oppure se ci sono bugs conosciuti al riguardo?
<teddy_> buonasera a tutti qualcuno avrebbe una soluzione per questo problema che mi sta facendo impazzire http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,493650.0.html
<bithunter> buonasera a tutti
<bithunter> filo1234, hai visto capivara? hihihihihii
<bithunter> qualcuno ha mai usato capivara?
<bigo72> ragazzi, ho gnome shell in freeze per 3 minuti circa dopo il login. Come se non bastasse, gnome tweak tool non mi fa vedere la lista delle estensioni. Che diavolo ho combinato?
<bigo72> ma sono mica nel canale sbagliato?
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-16
<bigo72> una volta, in questo posto, non era possibile risolvere i propri problemi?
<bigo72> o quantomeno provarci....boh
<bigo72> mi ricordo che era pieno di competenti volontari volenterosi.....
<Carlin0> bigo72, ma hai visto l'ora ?
<bigo72> Carlin0: ahem....si :D
<bigo72> ma non ci ha mai bloccato in passato
<bigo72> sono lontani i tempi in cui la lista utenti connessi superava i 300
<bigo72> risultato di una politica comunitaria sbagliata, forse, o magari dell'incompetenza dilagante
<bigo72> è risaputo.
<bigo72> C'è ancora -jester in questo posto? Era davvero l'unico che davvero conosceva ubuntu fino ai più remoti meandri del kernel
<bigo72> io non joino da una vita
<Carlin0> bigo72, sono in diverse persone ad essere preparati ma vieni un po + presto magari ... io gnome shell e unity li odio abbastanza :P
<bigo72> Carlin0: che usi?
<Carlin0> lucid
<bigo72> mitticoooo
<Carlin0> poi passerò a xfce
<bigo72> non male
<bigo72> io l'ho provato lo scorso anno su un vecchio laptop
<Carlin0> bigo72, passa in chat magari ...
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bigo72> no, dai, alla prossima, vediamo se domani ci trovo qualcuno in grado di darmi qualche dritta. grazie per la chiacchierata
<nicolino> <nicolino> come posso montare un archivio di massa
<nicolino> <nicolino> ho il cell collegato in usb in archivio di massa e lo riconosce come Nokia
<Lupoalberto_951> ciao a tutti
<Lupoalberto_951> ho un notebook lentissimo, nemmeno con easy peasy si schioda... originariamente montava xp. Quale componente hardware devo controllare? Grazie
<Lupoalberto_951> E' un Compaq Presario 2100 con Processore Celeron, 256 MB di ram
<Shin3> yvesBsAs, giorno
<Shin3> dando il comando update mi da questo tipo di errore
<Shin3> W: Impossibile recuperare bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-updates_universe_source_Sources  Somma hash non corrispondente
<yvesBsAs> Shin3, prova tra qualche ora a vedere se è un problema del server, ma il messaggi pare dire che è un errore nel file sul tuo PC..
<Shin3> e te pareva
<yvesBsAs> quello che mi fa sperare è la voce "bzip2", quindi sembra riferirsi al file che deve scaricare. se il server non è ancora sincronizzato, succede
<Shin3> si sto provando adesso dopo l'aggiornamento
<Shin3> ok ora è riandato
<yvesBsAs> come "dopo laggiornamento"?
<yvesBsAs> se vedi errori fermalo e prova più tardi, sia mai che manca un qualche cosa..
<Shin3> ho dato cmq upgrade e mi ha scaricato 5 aggiornamenti,installati,ho ridato update e ci sono 8 aggiornamenti e ora li sta installando
<Shin3> azz
<Shin3> ormai
<Shin3> sono spacciato
<Shin3> finito speriamo in bene
<yvesBsAs> no, lascialo fare, ma ricordatelo per la prossima volta
<Shin3> ok tnx
<yvesBsAs> se vedi che non trova un qualche cosa, aspetta un pò di ore, significa solo che non tutti i pacchetti sono stati sincronizzati sui vari server
<Shin3> ecco perchè a volte mi si incasina il pc senza sapere il perchè
<antonio_> salve a tutti e buongiorno!!!
<antonio_> ho un database su ubuntu con mysql, vorrei farlo vedere a windows 7 che è in virtualbox...non ne ho la piu' pallida idea di come procedere ed eventuali guide non mi sono state utili...
<winchesternaaa> Ragazzi, ho un problema abbiamo una macchina linux in rete la pinghiamo ma non riusciamo a connetterci in telnet ne da un'altra macchina linux ne da w7 cosa potrei verificare...ps il firewall è disattivato
<winchesternaaa> e nemmeno tramite ssh
<antonio_> verifica di bene di cancellare windows :D
<yvesBsAs> !nfs
<ubot-it> nfs is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Nfs
<yvesBsAs> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<yvesBsAs> antonio_, passa sulla chat, la tua richiesta è più rivolta a Windows
<winchesternaaa> ragazzi io nom ho bisogno delle "condivisioni" ma devo accedere alla macchina linux in telnet
<yvesBsAs>   /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<yvesBsAs> telnet non so, uso a volte ssh
<winchesternaaa> anche tramite ssh il servizio è attivato ma comunque non riusciamo ad accedere
<yvesBsAs> winchesternaaa, ma le due macchine sono in una rete interna, o devi passare su internet (casa <-> ufficio, ad es.)?
<yvesBsAs> se è interna, verificate sul router che non ci sia una voce tipo "isolare le macchine"
<yvesBsAs> se quella è attivata non vi lascia passare
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> non riesco a capire quale strumento di ubuntu gestisxe i codici dei tasti
<cristian_c> ho scoperto che non è xev a farlo, in quanto xev li mostra soltanto
<cristian_c> la mia intenzione era quella di disattivare lo strumento attualmente utilizzato da ubuntu in modo che sia un'altra applicazione a prendere il suo posto
<cristian_c> sapete qual'è il tool in questione e come si possa disattivare?
<yvesBsAs> ciao cristian_c , se non erro è udev
<yvesBsAs> ora non è più xorg
<cristian_c> yvesBsAs, quindi è proprio udev a gestire i codici numerici?
<yvesBsAs> be, li vai oltre le mie capacità :D
<yvesBsAs> so che ha una marea di file di config
<yvesBsAs> (xml)
<cristian_c> yvesBsAs, quindi non sei sicuro che sia udev a grstirli?
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> *gestirli
<yvesBsAs> al 99% :D
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> yvesbsAs, ok, però io devo disattivare udev in modo che keytouch li possa gestire direttamente
<yvesBsAs> cioè, il mouse e toushpad è lui, non credo sia razzista con la tastiera :P
<cristian_c> cioè se disattivo udev, il sistema trova soltanto keytouch
<cristian_c> yvesBsAs, ma io parlavao dei codici dei tasti
<cristian_c> *parlavo
<yvesBsAs> non so se si possa fare, ma la vedo dura..
<cristian_c> yvesBsAs, non sapevo che anche il touchpad utilizzasse dei codici simili a quelli della tastiera :D
<yvesBsAs> ma tu intendi il codice "hardware"?
<cristian_c> no, i codici numerici
<cristian_c> ogni tasto ha un suo numero corrispondente
<yvesBsAs> cioè alt + 200 (es)?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> yvesBsAs, se apri xev si vede subito
<cristian_c> :D
<yvesBsAs> abbe, il codice hardware..
<cristian_c> ogni tasto ha un suo numero
<yvesBsAs> PropertyNotify event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x3400001,
<cristian_c> tipo 134, 160, 225, ecc...
<yvesBsAs> tipo questo..
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> è più sotto
<yvesBsAs> si, ci son pìù linee
<cristian_c> premi un tasto con xev aperto
<yvesBsAs> si, ho capito, ma sinceramente non so se lo si riesce ad implementare
<cristian_c> state 0x0, keycode 72 (keysym 0xffc3, F6), same_screen YES,
<cristian_c> il keycode
<yvesBsAs> avevo tentato con un keylogger su un mio PC, e manco morto mi rilevava un qualche cosa..
<cristian_c> in questo caso è 72
<cristian_c> yvesBsAs, sì, ma io riesco a vederli i keycode
<cristian_c> yvesBsAs, il problema è che lo stesso tasto su xev e su keytouch mi da due numeri diversi
<yvesBsAs> pure io, ma il programma non li rilevava..
<cristian_c> se io disattivo il tool predefinito, userà il keycode di keytouch
<cristian_c> mentre attualmente utilizza il keycode del tool predefinito
<cristian_c> ecco prché keytouch non funziona
<cristian_c> *perché
<yvesBsAs> aspetta, fammi capire, il programma cosa rileva se schiacci F1?
<cristian_c> te lo dico subito
<cristian_c> state 0x0, keycode 67 (keysym 0xffbe, F1), same_screen YES,
<yvesBsAs> state 0x0, keycode 67 (keysym 0xffbe, F1), same_screen YES,
<yvesBsAs> questo è il mio xev
<cristian_c> uguale
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cristian_c> yvesBsAs, con keytouch ho configurato dei tasti, ma i keycode differiscono tra xev e keytouch
<cristian_c> quindi il sistema utilizza quelli che mostra xev
<yvesBsAs> giorno jester- , sai mica se si può bypassare la gestione della tastiera da udev?
<cristian_c> penso che scriva cbe on è bello pacioccare con il sistema XD
<jester-> yvesBsAs: non saprei, ma dopo un mese non si è acora capito che tipo di tastiera cerchi di configurare cristian_c
<yvesBsAs> non so che dirti, io bazzicherei un pò nei file di config del programma
<yvesBsAs> LOL!
<cristian_c> jester-, è una tastier amultimediale
<cristian_c> comunque un controllo nei file di config di keytouch lo farò, come mi ha suggerito yvesbsas
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> ho provato anche a far comunicare due ricevitori bluetooth
<cristian_c> ho seguito la guida sul wiki, ma non riesco a trasferire file
<cristian_c> ottengo l'errore: Unable to find service record
<cristian_c> ho fatto molte prove ma ancora ne ne sono venuto a capo
<cristian_c> *non
<cristian_c> cioè obexftp non fa il suo dovere
<rorro007> ciao a tutti ho un bel problema, ho dei file .doc zippati li estraggo ma non me li legge ho ubuntu 11.10
<cristian_c> ho provato ad utilizzare il canale giusto con obexftp
<cristian_c> Connecting..\failed: send UUID    Tried to connect for 2156ms   error on connect(): Success    Still trying to connect   Connecting...failed: connect
<cristian_c> e così via
<cristian_c> poi ho provato ad impostare le opzioni del file /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf in modo giusto
<cristian_c> purtroppo però ottenevo lo stesso risultato
<cristian_c> allora ho provato il ping bluetooth con l2ping
<cristian_c> senza sudo: Can't create socket: Operation not permitted     Con sudo: Can't connect: No route to host
<BetaBrain> buon giorno gnete
<cristian_c> conoscete un modo per far funzionare il trasferimento di file tra due ricevitori buetooth installati sui pc?
<cristian_c> *bluetooth
<rorro007> nessuno mi puo aiutare?
<jester-> rorro007: libreoffice li legge i doc
<jester-> rorro007:  file nomefile.doc cosa risponde
<rorro007> jester-, si li legge però mi da una dinestra con testo di ripristino file
<jester-> rorro007: faglielo fare che sarà danneggiato m aprima fatti una copia
<rorro007> jester-, scusa non ho capito
<jester-> rorro007: fai un copia del file e poi aprilo dando ok al ripristino
<rorro007> jester-, non tutti chiede il repristino alcuni non li apre, per un attimo appare la finestra di libre office carica poi si chiude
<jester-> rorro007: cancella la cartella .libreoffice nella home
<_Best_> ualà! Buongiorno... :)
<yoyuya> ciao, avrei un problemino con gli aggiornamenti automatici. Li ho abilitati dall'update-manager in modo che vengano scaricati e installati in automatico. Solo che anche provando a riavviare mi viene sempre proposta la classica finestra con la lista degli aggiornamenti
<yoyuya> quindi immagino che è come se non avessi fatto alcunchè
<roberto> perchè se voglio aggiornare ubuntu da terminare mi da questo errore : firmaware-b43-ibstaller??
<yoyuya> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/10.04/ubuntu/serverguide/it/automatic-updates.html stando a questa guida sembrerebbe tutto apposto. Quindi dovrebbe funzionare
<roberto> da terminale
<yoyuya> roberto: qual'è il messaggio d'errore completo?
<roberto> firmware-bb43-inbstaller e poi E:Sub-process/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error cod (1)
<roberto> non posso fare il paste perche sto dal un altro pc
<yoyuya> mettilo su pastebin e posta qua solo l'url
<yoyuya> ammesso che puoi collegarti (visto l'errore)
<roberto> sto da un altro pc
<yoyuya> serve l'errore completo
<yoyuya> così si può capire cos'è successo e\o cercare su internet una soluzione
<roberto> ok provo da la
<roberto> un secondo
<roberto_> eccomi
<roberto_> kmi date il link per fare il pastebin?
<jester-> roberto_: firmware-b43-installer
<jester-> non bb43
<yoyuya> basta che cerchi pastebin su un qualunque motore di ricerca
<roberto_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/740096/
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<roberto_> ok
<jester-> roberto_: sudo apt-get -f install
<yoyuya> dall'errore fa pensare che tu non abbia nulla di supportato da quel firmware (anche se dovrebbe installarsi ugualmente)
<roberto_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/740098/
<jester-> roberto_: sembra che il pacchetto non vada daccosrdo con il tuo hw
<roberto_> che faccio?:)
<jester-> roberto_: lspci | grep -i network
<roberto_> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<jester-> roberto_: ma la wifi ti funza?
<roberto_> si...sto collegato dal pc in questior
<roberto_> in questione ora
<jester-> roberto_: da driver aggiuntivi cosa vedi
<roberto_> ?come?
<jester-> roberto_: impostazioni di sistema
<roberto_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/740102/
<roberto_> non so se e' questo ke volevi vedere
<jester-> roberto_: è attivo il driver?
<roberto_> si..mi dice che si sta utilizzando correttamente
<jester-> roberto_: comunque se la wifi funza dai sudo dpkg -r firmware-b43-installer
<roberto_> me lo sta disinstallando giusto
<roberto_> ?
<jester-> si non dovrebbe servire per la tua scheda, per quello si incazza
<roberto_> ok..ora ke do?
<jester-> roberto_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<roberto_> ok..
<roberto_> ora sembra ke nn mi da il problema
<roberto_> ma voglio passare all'11.10
<treddista> roberto_: se hai un pc veloce ti convine altrimenti rimani all 10.04 o 10.10
<treddista> oppure devi disabilitare unity 3d
<roberto_> e' buono il pc
<roberto_> e'n
<roberto_> nuovo
<jester-> roberto_: cosa hai adesso
<roberto_> vuoi vedere ke mi ha dato dopo quel comando?
<jester-> roberto_: se non ha dato errori non serve
<roberto_> ah ok
<roberto_> e x passare all'11.107
<roberto_> da terminale
<jester-> roberto_: cosa hai adesso
<roberto_> coma faccio?
<jester-> roberto_: cosa hai adesso?
<jester-> roberto_: lsb_release -r
<roberto_> 11.04
<jester-> roberto_: apri gestore aggiornamenti che te lo propone l'avanzamento
<roberto_> ahh pensavo di farlo dal terminale io
<jester-> meglio farlo da gestore
<roberto_> ok
<roberto_> ciao, grazie!
<glpiana> ola
<esulu> hei glpiana tt bene?
<glpiana> ciao esulu
<BITHUNTER> Salve a tutti
<BITHUNTER> Sto cercando di sincronizzare in una rete lan una cartella ma nn riesco. qualche programma a interfaccia grafica e un link ? Gazie
<glpiana> BITHUNTER, wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/Rsync e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/Grsync
<BITHUNTER> Grazie vedo... cmq penso di aver gia visto questo link... un attimo
<BITHUNTER> Oki.. glpiana, grazie... vedo con calma... forse nn riesco perchè nn ho considerato rsync... grazie e a dopo
<glpiana> :)
<BITHUNTER> Vado a lavoro... hihihihih
<_Best_> *__*
<ptux> save a tutti sto aggiornando da grub a grub2. per farlo ho seguito questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Installazione
<ptux> nella guida, però, leggo che è necessario aggiornare il file /boot/grub/device.map con un editor di testo (e privileggi sudo).
<ptux> il problema è che non trovo il file indicato... (uso xubuntu 11.10)
<ptux> mi chiedo: forse non è SEMPRE necessario modificare questo file? e poi: è necessario eseguire cmq sudo grub-install (al termine del comando sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy un messaggio mi comunicava che l'aggiornamento era andato a buon fine e che grub era stato installato...).
<ptux> grub-install -v dice: grub-install (GRUB) 1.99-12ubuntu5
<corrado> salve a tutti/e
<corrado> avrei un problema che non riesco a risolvere
<ptux> coorado !chiedi
<ptux> corrado !chiedi
<corrado> ho dei video in formato mp4 (H264 full hd)
<corrado> ma quando li apro con vlc o altro programma mi vanno a tratti e spesso il video si blocca
<corrado> ora mi domando se sia un problema di codec o di software
<corrado> inoltre se qualcuno mi saprebbe consigliare un'app per l'editing dei suddetti video
<corrado> grazie
<filo1234> corrado: per editing posso consigliarti openshot
<filo1234> per l'altro forse può dipendere dalla scheda video
<filo1234> o meglio dai driver
<corrado> ho da poco meso ubuntu e devo dire che non sò da che parte rifarmi
<ptux> filo1234, sei in grado di aiutarmi con grub2 ?
<filo1234> corrado: guarda nelle preferenze video di vlc se impostando un'altra uscita video cambia qualcosa
<corrado> filo1234 openshot lo scarico e lo provo
<filo1234> corrado: per me è quello più semplice dato che non sono una cima con l'editing video
<filo1234> ptux: boh domanda.. :)
<ptux> ho detto sopra: ho seguito la guida riportata su: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Installazione
<ptux> per aggiornare a grub2
<filo1234> eh ma non c'ero :)
<ptux> però nella guida si raccomanda di editare il file /boot/grub/device.map che nel mio sistema non esiste.
<ptux> devo crearlo?
<filo1234> ptux: spetta ma che problema hai installando grub2?
<ptux> ho eseguito sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy. dice che ha installato. però stavo proseguendo nella lettura della guida e fa riferimento a questo file che non trovo.
<ptux> posso considerarmi a posto o nei guiai?
<filo1234> ptux: il device.map non ce l'ho nemmeno io
<filo1234> io procederei con l'installazione
<ptux> quindi col nr. 6?
<filo1234> si
<corrado> nulla di fatto il video provede sempre ascatti per poi bloccarsi
<filo1234> ptux: ma come mai non hai grub2 di default?
<ptux> non so. ho installato 11.10 da zero, però andando a vedere mi sono trovato un grub-legacy...
<ptux> ad ogni modo ho eseguito e il messaggio è confortante: installazione finita. nessun errore.
<ptux> provo a riavviare e vedo.
<ptux> per ora grazie.
<glpiana> corrado, per i video su vlc, apri vlc, aprine le preferenze/impostazioni, vai sulla sezione relativa al video e modifica il modulo di uscita. provane diversi fino a che non  smette di andare a scatti
<glpiana> azz, ma l'avevi già scritto tu filo1234 -.-
<glpiana> ahi, l'età
<roht> buongiorno
<roht> con quessto comando LD_PRELOAD=/usr/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype riesco ad utilizzare la webcam creative live! cam vista su skype, ma dopo qualche minuto l'audio di skype diventa come se sin incantasse un disco
<roht> si ripete all'infinito con l'ultima conversazione, qualche idea?
<alecv> buonasera
<alecv> ho aggiornato a ubuntu 11.10 e installato la mia multifunzione lexmark con i driver linux presenti sul sito ufficialie. Se apro xscane (installato prima di installare i driver) mi da questo errorre "non è possibile aprire il dispositivo 'lexmarklegacy_1_0_0;libusb/001/003': si è verificato un errore durante l'I/O sul dispositivo.
<alecv> ma se premo il bottone acquisisci sullo scanner, invia regolarmente al pc il file in .jpg
<alecv> (non riconosce xò l'alimentatore automatico)
<filo1234> prova con simplescan
<alecv> filo1234:  ma con lubuntu funzionava o.O
<filo1234> eh boh tu prova
<alecv> IMPOSSIBILE CONNETTERSI ALLO SCANNER
<filo1234> bene
<alecv> lsusb la vedo la LEXMARK
<jester-> alecv: aggiungi user al gruppo scanner
<jester-> esci e rientra da gnome
<alecv> e come jester-?
<jester-> amdu
<jester-> madu
<filo1234> alecv: che modello è la stampante?
<jester-> sudo adduser alecvchecicredecameriere scanner
<alecv> intepret 405
<filo1234> gia il nome mi sta sulle palle
<filo1234> lol
<filo1234> alecv: ma l'installazione dei driver ti ha dato problemi?
<alecv> ehh oh ma nemmeno le cose nuove vi piacciono? :D
<alecv> che io sappia no
<alecv> installazione filata liscia come al solito
<alecv> ok aggiunto l'utente al gruppo scanner
<alecv> riavvio
<jester-> alecv: se pii hw linux poco compatibile e poi vieni a  chiedere per concetti che dovresti conoscere e a farti scrivere i comandi che gusto c'è
<filo1234> alecv: io nel sito non vedo driver per la 11.10
<alecv> lexmark? c'è un driver generico per linux versione deb
<alecv> ha sempre funzionato
<filo1234> io li vedo sino alla 11.04
<alecv> ah questo non lo so, usavo la versione 10.04 lts di lubuntu
<filo1234> ecco
<alecv> cmq funziona tutto
<alecv> grazie jester-
<filo1234> quindi magari non vanno bene per la 11.10
<filo1234> alecv: ok
<filo1234> allora dillo!
<alecv> bastava aggiungere l'utente allo scanner
<salvatore> Buonasera
<filo1234> alecv: ok
<alecv> e se mi dai il tempo di entrare!!
<salvatore> qualcuno parla italiano?
<alecv> :D
<jester-> alecv: prendi nota cosi un'altra volta non scassi i maroni per la stessa cosa
<salvatore> Ciao ragazzi
<filo1234> salvatore: vedi tu, in un canale italiano...qualcuno pure il sardo però
<salvatore> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<alecv> jester-:  ho fatto un piccolo file di testo
<salvatore> :D
<salvatore> scusate pensavo fosse inglese
<jester-> si ma leggilo quando capita
<filo1234> lol
<salvatore> qualcuno puo aiutarmi per isallare i driver di una stampante?
<salvatore> sono disperato
<_Best_> sera ragazzi ci legge domani.. ;)
<salvatore> cèè qualcunoooo??? :(
<filo1234> !qualcuno | salvatore
<ubot-it> salvatore: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
 * _Best_ chiude i prg e WindowZZZzzzZZ
<salvatore> ragazzi perdonate la mia inesperienza
<salvatore> ma è la prima volta
<salvatore> Riprovo :)
<filo1234> salvatore: spiegati
<filo1234> altrimenti è difficile leggere nel pensiero eh
<salvatore> certo certo :)
<salvatore> devo istallare i driver di una canon ip2600 su ubuntu 11.10
<salvatore> tramite i forum non ci sono riuscito
<jester-> salvatore: il driver è un file.deb?
<salvatore> si
<jester-> salvatore: lo hai installato?
<salvatore> non me lo fa istallare
<salvatore> mi da un errore
<jester-> salvatore: convertito da rpm con alien?
<salvatore> credo di no
<salvatore> ho scaricato i driver dal sito canon
<jester-> salvatore: lo saprai se hai scaricato direttamente un deb o u nrpm
<salvatore> è un deb per essere
<jester-> se cerchi di installare un .rpm ci credo che non va su
<salvatore> no è un deb
<jester-> salvatore: dove lo tieni il file
<salvatore> su home
<jester-> salvatore: nome?
<salvatore> sono due i file
<jester-> salvatore: dicci il nome
<salvatore> cnijfilter-ip2600series_2.3.90-1_i386.deb
<salvatore> cnijfilter-common_2.4.90-1_i386.deb
<salvatore> ho provato ad installarli dal terminale seguendo un forum
<salvatore> e ad un certo punto mi da un problema con libcupys2
<salvatore> provo a scaricarlo, ma mi dici che ho gia una versione recente istallata
<jester-> salvatore: apri un terminale
<salvatore> fatto
<jester-> sudo apt-get -f install
<jester-> vedi se prende qualcosa
<salvatore> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati
<salvatore> è spuntato questo
<jester-> salvatore: sudo dpkg -i cnijfilter-common_2.4.90-1_i386.deb
<jester-> salvatore: sudo dpkg -i cnijfilter-ip2600series_2.3.90-1_i386.deb
<jester-> salvatore: non è che hai una distro a 64 bit?
<salvatore> nono
<salvatore> aspetto che metto i comandi che mi hai dato poco fa
<jester-> salvatore: getconf LONG_BIT
<salvatore> 32
<salvatore> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare cnijfilter-common_2.4.90-1_i386.deb (--install):  impossibile accedere all'archivio: File o directory non esistente Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  cnijfilter-common_2.4.90-1_i386.deb
<salvatore> mi da questo errore
<salvatore> impossibile accedere all'archivio: File o directory non esistente Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  cnijfilter-ip2600series_2.3.90-1_i386.deb
<jester-> salvatore: non sei col terminale dove stanno i files ma mi dice filo che la lib che richiedono non esiste in ubuntu
<salvatore> e questo è il secondo
<jester-> salvatore: o hai sbagliato nome
<salvatore> tradotto in italiano che vuol dire:)
<jester-> vuol dire cercano una libreria che non esiste
<salvatore> cnijfilter-common_2.90-1_i386.deb
<salvatore> puo essere che ho sbagliato il nome?
<jester-> salvatore: comunque non sei col terminale nello stesso posto dove ci sono i file
<jester-> salvatore: sudo dpkg -i digitale prime 2 lettere e batti tab
<salvatore> cnijfilter
<salvatore> spunta questo
<jester-> salvatore: aggiungi - e ribatti tab
<jester-> salvatore: spe
<jester-> _ devi aggiungere
<salvatore> scusami non ho capito
<jester-> salvatore: aggiungi - e ribatti tab
<jester-> quando si frema aggiungi la prima lettera successiva
<jester-> del file che devi installare fino a che non completa
<salvatore> jester perdonami un attimo.
<salvatore> poco fa forse ho sbagliato a dare il nome dei file
<salvatore> cnijfilter-common_2.90-1_i386.deb
<salvatore> cnijfilter-ip2600series_2.90-1_i386.deb
<jester-> salvatore: eh devi installare prima il common
<salvatore> quelè il comando?
<jester-> madu
<jester-> sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<salvatore> sempre la solita porcata mi spunta
<jester-> salvatore: metti l'errore nel pastebin
<salvatore> aspe che forse sono andatao avanti D
<giovanni86rm> ciao a tutti
<giovanni86rm> avrei bisogno di iauto per installare un .tar.gz
<salvatore> cnijfilter-common_2.3.90-1_i386.deb cnijfilter-ip2600series_2.90-1_i386.deb
<salvatore> questi due mi sono spuntati
<jester-> giovanni86rm: tar.gz è un file compresso tipo zip non è detto che dentro ci sia roba da installare
<bobbybong> !compilare | giovanni86rm
<ubot-it> giovanni86rm: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<jester-> salvatore: senza errori?
<BetaBrain> buona shell a tutti
<salvatore> a quanto pare si
<jester-> salvatore: incolla l'errore nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | salvatore
<ubot-it> salvatore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giovanni86rm> allora visto che non sono molto pratico mi spiego bene: sono andato alla pagina di LINGO che è un software per la soluzione di problemi di massimizzazione e minimizzazione vincolata per scaricare il programma e mi ha dato questo .tar.gz ma ora che l'ho scaricato non so bene cosa ci devo fare, qualcuno può darmi una mano? io penso sia da installare, ma non ne sono sicuro, come posso scoprirlo?
<salvatore> fattpo
<jester-> giovanni86rm: leggere le istruzioni sul sito o un qualche readme / install contenuti nella tar
<jester-> salvatore: incolla qui l'indirizzo alla pagina
<salvatore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/740357/
<jester-> salvatore: non hai installato una cippa o non hai incollato tutto l'output
<jester-> salvatore: fai una cosa clicca prima il file common e poi l'altro
<salvatore> ok
<jester-> o tiriamo natale
<salvatore> jester mi sono perso ricapitoliamo
<jester-> salvatore: spe un minuto
<salvatore> ok
<filo1234> salvatore: famo un aprova
<filo1234> non so se poi funzioni il driver
<filo1234> salvatore: wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/497758/common.deb
<filo1234> wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/497758/ip.deb
<filo1234> scaricali
<alecv> filo1234: m,i hai fatto aggiungere l'altra volta i repo di jitsi, ma la chiave da inserire dove la prendo?
<filo1234> alecv: dal sito
<alecv> so cecato? Non la trovo O.o
<filo1234> salvatore: una volta che li hai scaricati dai sudo dpkg -i common.deb && sudo dpkg -i ip.deb
<filo1234> alecv: boh spe
<salvatore> ma come sarebbe non so se funzioni il driver :
<salvatore> :D
<filo1234> salvatore: certo perchè ho solo modificato le dipendenze, avresti anche potuto forzarli ma poi no si sa il il driver funziona
<filo1234> se vuoi provare bene, altrimenti vedi tu
<salvatore> in caso non funziona che faccio?
<filo1234> salvatore: rimuovi i deb
<salvatore> come
<jester-> salvatore: ti prendi una stampante linux compatibile
<jester-> o torni a winzoz
<salvatore> magari non esiste un modo ?
<filo1234> salvatore: non mi fascio la testa prima di rompermela...prova
<salvatore> ok
<jester-> salvatore: doppio click prima sul common
<salvatore> parli dei file di filo1234
<jester-> salvatore: se vai per i cazzi tuoi è inutile
<jester-> salvatore: doppio click prima sul common che hai scricato poi sull'altro
<salvatore> ok
<salvatore> sul file common mi da un errore
<salvatore> Operazione di pacchetto non riuscita
<jester-> salvatore: clicca quello che hai scaricato da canon
<filo1234> salvatore: dove hai i deb?
<salvatore> sulla scrivania
<salvatore> jester- l errore me lo da cliccando su quello che ho scaricato da canon
<jester-> salvatore: ti avevo detto di cliccare quello che hai scaricato con wget che dovresti avere nella home
<salvatore> l ho riscaricato ed è sulla scrivania
<salvatore> cmq sempre quello è il file
<salvatore> li devo mettere sulla home?
<filo1234> salvatore: scusa ma forse non ci capiamo
<filo1234> salvatore: i file che ti ho fatto scaricare io ip.deb e canon.deb dove sono?
<filo1234> common.deb*
<salvatore> scaricati
<filo1234> salvatore: cd /home/$USER/Scaricati
<filo1234> salvatore: sono nella cartella Scaricati?
<salvatore> sisi
<filo1234> salvatore: bene vacci da terminale
<salvatore> apro il terminale e metto cd /home/$USER/Scaricati?
<filo1234> se apri un termonale basta cd Scaricati
<salvatore> io ho aperto il terminale e ho messo cd /home/$USER/Scaricati
<filo1234> vabè
<salvatore> ho sbagliato?
<filo1234> salvatore: ls
<filo1234> vedi i file common.deb e ip.deb?
<salvatore> si
<filo1234> salvatore: sudo dpkg -i common.deb
<salvatore> fatto
<filo1234> ha dato errori?
<salvatore> se non sbaglio no
<salvatore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/740379/
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> sudo dpkg -i ip.deb
<salvatore> dopo
<salvatore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/740381/
<salvatore> è spuntato questo
<filo1234> salvatore: bene ora prova ad installare la stampante
<salvatore> filo1234: non mi abbandonare :D
<salvatore> quindi metto il cavo usb e l'aggiungo?
<salvatore> perdonami ma sono 0
<filo1234> salvatore: prova
<salvatore> proviamo
<filo1234> altro non posso fare  non avendo quella stampante
<salvatore> non avendo dato errori pensi che funzioni?
<salvatore> non funziona
<salvatore> rimane la stampa inattiva
<filo1234> salvatore: riavvia
<gio61> ciao
<gio61> su ubuntu 11.10, ho messo come desktop xfce4--in gparted vedo i 3 hd, mentre in xfce ne vedo solo 2; come posso risolvere ??
<salvatore> filo1234: non funziona
<filo1234> salvatore: ma la stampante è installata?
<filo1234> spiega il non funziona
<salvatore> si
<salvatore> stato della stampante: Inattiva - Rendering completed
<salvatore> faccio la prova a stampare
<salvatore> ma niente
<jester-> salvatore: disinstallala e reinstallala
<salvatore> gia fatto ma non va
<salvatore> oggi ho provato ad installare tramite questo forum Inattiva - Rendering completed
<salvatore> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=490103.msg3845717
<salvatore> e praticamente arrivavo in un punto in cui mi diceva che lubcupys2 qualcsa del genere non era istallato
<salvatore> provavo a scaricare questo benedetto lubcupys2 e mi diceva che avevo gia istallato una versione piu recente
<filo1234> si ma quello l'abbiamo saltato modificando i pacchetti
<jester-> salvatore: getconf LONG_BIT cosa risponde
<salvatore> 32
<salvatore> gia avevo visto poco fa
<jester-> salvatore: sudo apt-get install libcups2-dev
<salvatore> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/740394/
<jester-> salvatore: sudo apt-get install libcups2
<salvatore> stesso problema
<jester-> salvatore: sudo apt-get -f install
<salvatore> adesso?
<salvatore> credo abbia rimosso i pacchetti
<salvatore> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/740395/
<jester-> salvatore: prova adesso
<salvatore> quindi devo dare il comando quello iniziale?
<jester-> salvatore: a stampare
<salvatore> ahaha :D
<salvatore> aspe
<salvatore> niente
<jester-> sigh
<giovanni86rm> ok visto che compilare era troppo complicato ho mollato Lingo e ora sto provando con R ma ho un problemino: ho scaricato la library Rcmdr che è un'interfaccia grafica, ma mi da dei problemi nello scaricare un certo pacchetto lgr per via della mancanza di un certo oggetto X11 qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<bobbybong> !chat | giovanni86rm
<ubot-it> giovanni86rm: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<salvatore> quindi non cè altra soluzione?
<jester-> salvatore: se non va
<alecv> quale è il sito per postare immagini?
<salvatore> quindi mi sparo?
<alecv> ciao bobbybong
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bobbybong> hola alecv
<staky> ciao
<staky> per virtualizzare windows su ubuntu quale problema mi consigliate?
<jester-> virtualbox
<filo1234> staky: un problema?
<alecv> jester-:  questa è la schermata di sorgente
<alecv> http://imagebin.org/184341
<alecv> e questa la pastata di quando cerco di installare java plugin
<alecv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/740407/
<staky> ok virtualbox (lo so già usare perchè l'ho utilizzato sotto windows) . grazie
<jester-> alecv: il pacchetto c'è visto che sl'ho installato con tutte le sue dipendenze, cambia il server
<staky> ciao
<alecv> quale server metto?
<jester-> alecv: quello bella gnocca
<filo1234> lol
<alecv> ho messo l'altra voce disponibile
<alecv> stesso risultato
<jester-> alecv: sudo apt-get update
<alecv> filo1234:  i pacchetti da te elencati erano tutti installati tranne su-java6-jre
<bobbybong> io ho letto che in oneiric e stato rimosso Java dai Repository Canonical
<jester-> bobbybong: sono sui partners
<bobbybong> per via della licenza oracle
<alecv> ecco ora mid a da duplicate list
<jester-> hai fatto casino con i ppa
<alecv> no ha fatto casino con aptget update, risolto
<alecv> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto sun-java6-plugin
<alecv> anche cambiando server
<alecv> xchè ho l'applicazione installata openjdk java 6 tool se non ho installato java?
<alecv> filo1234: hai suggerimenti?
<filo1234> non ho onirica non posso verificare nulla
<bobbybong> jester-, ho abilitato i partner ma di java neanche l'ombra
<alecv> ma xchè ho openjdk java 6 tool se nn è installato java? O.o
<alecv> bobbybong:  allora non ero scemo io?
<filo1234> perchè no è l astessa cosa
<filo1234> alecv: vabè adesso... lol
<bobbybong> cerco l'articolo
<alecv> ah ok filo1234, cmq jitsy funziona
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> allora adesso no cercarmi per un mese
<bobbybong> lo posto in chat
<alecv> no, x tutta la vita, addio :D
<filo1234> mase funziona che cavolo vuoi ancora con java?
<alecv> filo1234: io nulla, lo aperto adesso, prima ero intento a cercare  sun-java6-jre come da te detto nel canale chat
<alecv> ora ho aperto e pare che funziona
<filo1234> alecv: fregatene
<alecv> non chiama
<alecv> è connesso ma non chiama
<jester-> bobbybong: vero, ho ancora quello natty
<jester-> bobbybong: robe da matti
<alecv> allora non ero pazzo io
<filo1234> tu lo sei a prescindere
<bobbybong> si ma esiste anche google :)
<bobbybong> lo avevo letto un po' di mesi fa
<jester-> bobbybong: menomale che google c'èèèèèè
<bobbybong> :D
<jester-> nada sun-java, ministre ciospe, che tristezza
<marcovaldo> ragazzi non riesco a vedere i filmati su youtube con firefox... quale addons devo installare?
<loremar> salve!
<loremar> dove posso trovare aiuto?
<bobbybong> !aiuto | loremar
<ubot-it> loremar: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<loremar> si ma e' lunga da spiegare :/
<loremar> hai tempo di ascoltare? ci provo...
<loremar> allora voglio installare ubuntu nel mio portatile
<loremar> e cancellare tutto quanto c'e' dentro ora
<loremar> in pratica installarci solamente ubuntu.
<loremar> ho scaricato l'immagine del dvd e l'ho incisa sul dvd
<loremar> ho avviato dal dvd, e fin qui era tutto semplice
<bobbybong> !installazione | loremar leggi le wiki
<ubot-it> loremar leggi le wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<loremar> ho scelto la lingua ecc....
<loremar> quando pero' arrivo a Tipo d'installazione
<loremar> e si vede il disco e tutto
<loremar> faccio avanti e non va!
<loremar> mi dice non e' stato definito alcun file system di root
<loremar> correggere questo problema dal menu di partizionamento
<loremar> eppure io il disco lo vedo!
<bobbybong> leggi le wiki
<loremar> perche' non installa sopra?
<bobbybong> perché non gli hai detto dove mettere ubuntu
<loremar> invece si
<loremar> io ho selezionato quell unica riga che vedo
<loremar> quella dove c'e'
<loremar> ..-. / dev / sda1    ext4    18000043
<bobbybong> ma hai provato ad aprire il link che ti ho dato loremar ?
<loremar> quale link?
<bobbybong> non gli hai detto usa come /
<bobbybong> !installazione | loremar leggi le wiki questo wiki
<ubot-it> loremar leggi le wiki questo wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<bobbybong> c'è spiegato tutto più che bene leggi
<loremar> ah
<Gatto> buona sera
<Gatto> se attivo la direttiva hostnameLookups in apache, ottengo un degrado delle prestazioni?
<doreamon> sera
<doreamon> list /
<doreamon> scusate quale la chat generica di ubuntu it?
<loremar> ce l'ho fattaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bobbybong> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<shibito> ciao a tutti
<shibito> buonasera a tutti
<shibito> avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto per risolvere un problema con ubuntu...grazie mille in anticipo
<bobbybong> !aiuto | shibito
<ubot-it> shibito: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<shibito> ok scusa. dunque io ho installato ubuntu 11.10 su un netbook HP mini 210 2004sl, praticamente funziona tutto tranne la webcam,facendo una ricerca sul web non ho trovato nessuno col mio stesso problema, ho installato dei driver da ubuntu software center, più precisamente libwebcam0 e anche cheese ma la situazione non è cambiata
<bobbybong> !webcam | shibito
<ubot-it> shibito: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<shibito> grazie mille ubot-it
<urto> Ciao, come posso impostare gnome come grafica predefinita del sistema? Ho provato a modificare il campo user-session del file /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf come gnome-fallback ma non funziona
<K99Brain> urto, al momento del login, metti il nome e prima di entrare sotto puoi scegliere la sessione predefinita
<urto> K99Brain, ogni volta o una sola volta?
<urto> K99Brain, mi piacerebbe che fosse permanente
<K99Brain> dovrebbe memorizzare la scelta... quindi lo fai una volta e poi se lo ricora
<K99Brain> prova
<urto> K99Brain, ok, per fare prima puoi dirmi come abilito il login? Solitamente è automatico
<urto> fatto
<K99Brain> urto, sistema > preferenze > schermata di accesso
<urto> provo e se non funziona torno. Grazie
<K99Brain> ok
<urto> K99Brain, fra le opzioni disponibili c'era solo ubuntu e ubuntu 2d :(
<urto> K99Brain, immagino debba installare il pacchetto gnome prima
<K99Brain> prova il 2d
<urto> K99Brain, sono già in 2d
<K99Brain> hm
<K99Brain> si allora manca qualcosa
<urto> credo sia dovuto al fatto che ho installato senza connesione a internet
<K99Brain> io sono rimasto al vecchio ubuntu... devi aspettare chi ha già unity per sapere quale pacchetto installa il vecchio gnome
<urto> K99Brain, ok :) grazie
<K99Brain> poi comunque è li che scegli la sessione
<urto> K99Brain, penso che il pacchetto gnome vada bene :D
<urto> q
<ggbu> ciao
<urto> ciao
<[N]e[O]> salve a tutti
<urto> salve
<[N]e[O]> urto ciao scusa una domanda
<urto> [N]e[O], scrivi e se qualcuno sa rispondere lo fara' :D
<[N]e[O]> io sto chattando tramite firefox , dal web e posseggo windows come o.s.
<[N]e[O]> pero ho uno script mirc
<filo1234> !chat | [N]e[O]
<ubot-it> [N]e[O]: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<[N]e[O]> volevo sapere quale e la sigla net per poter accedere direttamente dal mirc
<filo1234> [N]e[O]: /join #windows
<filo1234> oppure #Help-mIRC
<[N]e[O]> <filo1234> voglio sapere solo una cosa per entrare qui da un mirc la net e questa --> wiki.ubuntu-it.org  ?
<K99Brain> [N]e[O], questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<[N]e[O]> si questo l'ho capito
<K99Brain> [N]e[O], non a mirc e neanche a windows
<filo1234> [N]e[O]: non puoi usare la chat di freeenode se non da browser se vuoi connetterti ai nostri canali il server è irc.freenode.net
<filo1234> [N]e[O]: per il resto sei OT
<[N]e[O]> ok apposto filo ora ci siamo capiti grzie
<[N]e[O]> :)
<[N]e[O]> cmq nn per ora ma un giorno passero ad ubuntu anke io ecco xke sto iniziando adesso a kiedere informazioni buon lavoro ragazzi
<Marcofe> ciao a tuttu
<Marcofe> chi mi aiuta con questo: gnome-keyboard-properties
<Marcofe> gnome-keyboard-properties: error while loading shared libraries: libgnomekbd.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<K99Brain> Marcofe, prova a installare libgnomekbd4
<Marcofe> K99Brain  grazie per la risposta...ma è già installato ..
<K99Brain> Marcofe, allora prova a vedere se esiste quel file
<K99Brain> libgnomekbd.so.4
<K99Brain> Marcofe, sudo updatedb && locate libgnomekbd.so.4
<Marcofe> allora K99Brain avevo fatto il locate, ma senza alcuni risultato..
<K99Brain> Marcofe, dovrebbe stare qui
<K99Brain> /usr/lib/libgnomekbd.so.4
<Marcofe> però l'updatedb no...
<Marcofe> K99Brain tutto è comicniato da un errore del tipo ... http://pastebin.com/anYTVjbS
<Marcofe> e guarda cosa mi succede spessisimo ...
<Marcofe> un continuo ti giuro...
<K99Brain> I/O error, dev sda
<Marcofe> oddio..
<Marcofe> K99Brain esatto..
<K99Brain> brutto segno
<Marcofe> dici hdd in morte?
<K99Brain> Marcofe, fai backup dei tuoi dati
<K99Brain> ADESSO
<K99Brain> Marcofe, potrebbe essere il disco che sta andando a udda
<Marcofe> ma dp manco 1 anno ... è pazzesco...
<Marcofe> e proprio ora che gli hdd che costano un fuoco -_-
<shibito> ubot-it posso contattarti in PV?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[N]e[O]> Ciao Amici in #ubuntu-it
<filo1234> [N]e[O]: evita gli script qui dentro per cortesia
<[N]e[O]> ok scusami il tempo di leggere un po le regole ok ?
<attempt> shibito  ubot-it  e' un bot.
<attempt> cioe' un programma della chat. risponde a determinati comandi in modo predefinito.
<filo1234> !irc | [N]e[O]
<ubot-it> [N]e[O]: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<shibito> ...ci sono rimasto un po male, visto che prima mi ha risposto, a questo punto mi viene un dubbio sulla mia lucidità
<filo1234> lol
<shibito> quindi io con chi stavo parlando?
<attempt> qualcuno ti ha risposto invocando un comando al bot. e il bot ti ha comunicato quello che chi comandava ti voleva dire.
<attempt> vai a rileggere subito prima di ubot che ha dato il comando.
<attempt> chi*
<shibito> compare sempre lo stesso nome, ho capito cosa intendi
<Marcofe> K99Brain  nn c'è ...
<Marcofe> è assurdo..
<K99Brain> Marcofe, prova a reinstallare il pacchetto
<K99Brain> Marcofe, ma secondo me il problema è a monte
<Marcofe> libgnomekbd4 is already the newest version.
<Marcofe> dici l'hdd vero..
<K99Brain> Marcofe, fai backup dei tuoi dati
<K99Brain> Marcofe, poi un bel fsck
<K99Brain> Marcofe, sudo touch /forcefsck
<K99Brain> Marcofe, e riavvia
<K99Brain> questo forza il controllo
<Marcofe> K99Brain  grazie per il tuo supporto :) ... sto facendo backup dei dati e mi rendo conto che ho solo 16 gb di backup...assurdo..
<Marcofe> per il resto programmi e cose varie nn le considero manco
<K99Brain> Marcofe, meglio così
<Marcofe> K99Brain che poi uno dice "va bè ti compri un hdd da 1 tb" ...
<Marcofe> il problema è che ora costano un fuoco...
<Marcofe> maledetti che non sono altri..
<shibito> ciao a tutti circa due ore fa ho fatto la stessa domanda e dopo aver provato il consiglio ricevuto non ho ottenuto comunque il risultato sperato per il mio problema..quindi riformulo la domanda. ho da poco installato ubuntu 11.10 su un HP mini 210 2004sl, e mi trovo con la webcam che non funziona, ho cercato sul web ma non ho trovato nessuno che avesse avuto il mio stesso problema , cercando di farla funzionare ho provato ad inst
<DeusEx> howdy
<lslugRoma> ciao a tutti
<lslugRoma> domandina… come ripristino GRUB dopo che win7 ha fatto i suoi porci comodi?
<shibito> e nonostante tutto la cam non funziona, un utente della chat mi ha linkato  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ ma questo link non è stato utile
<shibito> se qualcuno può aiutarmi può anche contattarmi in pv per non intasare la chat, sempre che questo non vada contro le regole grazie in anticipo
<mizio> ciao a tutti
<mizio> sono sempre io
<mizio> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<mizio> c'e' nessuno'
<mizio> forse e' un po tradi
<enzotib> !nessuno | mizio
<ubot-it> mizio: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<mizio> ok
<mizio> dunque ho istallato ubuntu
<mizio> la situazione e' questa ho due hard disk uno da i tb diviso in due su cui c'e' seven e un altro hard disk da 200 gb su cui ho messo ubuntu ho istallato dividento questo hard disk in tre uno x lo swop uno per la home e uno per /
<mizio> il problema e che finche entro in ubuntu tutto va bene ma quando entro in seven e poi riesco mi scompare il grump
<mizio> e non riesco ad accedere a bessun sistema operativo ho quindi inserito il disco di ripristino di seven per riccreare il boot di avvio ho dato bootrec /fixmbr e mi ha dato ok
<mizio> o digitato bootrec/fixboot e mi ha detto che non c'era jniente ho riavviato e mi si e' avviato subito seven
<enzotib> mizio: dove hai installato grub?
<mizio> senza piuì ubuntu dove sbaglio?
<enzotib> dovrebbe andare sul disco di boot,
<enzotib> che dovrebbe essere il primo HD
<enzotib> non necessariamente sul disco dov'è Ubuntu
<mizio> il boot lo istallato sul disco piu' grosso dove e seven
<mizio> a ecco dove sbaglio
<mizio> lo devo mettere dove e' ubuntu
<mizio> ma in quale partye quella segnata solo da /
<mizio> o quella /home
<enzotib> mizio: ho detto giusto il contrario
<mizio> e allora io lo messo su quello piu' grande dove ho seven
<mizio> ma e' gia due volte che mi fa cosi'
<enzotib> mizio: ma il bios non lo tocchi, vero?
<mizio> no
<mizio> non lo proprio toccato
<mizio> comunque c'e' qualcosa che non va cosa puo' essere
<[N]e[O]> ragazzi sto scaricando Ubuntu 11.10-desktopi386.iso e buono secondo voi ??
<mizio> non c'e' qualcosa nel bios impostato senza che lo abbia toccato che gli pouo' dare noia
<mizio> puo' dipendere dal fatto che hard disk lo stacco su cui e' ubuntu e staccato e lo attacco solo dopo che ho spento e riavvio da cd x istallare ubuntu
<mizio> che mi dite?
<mizio> nessuna risposta
<fibonaccixp> ciao
<[N]e[O]> <fibonaccixp ciao posso parlati in pvt
<[N]e[O]> ?
<fibonaccixp> prego
<[N]e[O]> grz
<mizio> nessuno che mi risponde per favore
<zoo105> we,son novizio
<zoo105> come mai utuntu 11.10 non mi aggirona firefox alla nuova vesrsione 8 ?
<zoo105> pure con java mi dice di aggiornare la Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_26
<ribicki> \irc mioprofilo.it
<zoo105> io ascolto lo zoo di 105 stronzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzi :D
<enzos> ragazzi salve, con thunderbird come si configura server e proxy, perchè sono collegato a una rete che li richiede?
<simone65> buonasera
<simone65> chi mi darebbe una mano?
<simona83> buonasera
<simona83> ho bisogno di aiuto
<simona83> qualcuno libero
<nicolino> dì pure
<nicolino> se possiamo aiutarti
<simona83> ho appena installato wubi 11.10
<nicolino> hai installato ubuntu 11.10 da windows tramite wubi.exe?
<simona83> quando però cerco di avviarlo dal boot mi da questo errore: error prefixis not set
<simona83> si
<nicolino> prova a scrivere su un cd ubuntu 11.10
<nicolino> e avviare il cd/dvd come boot
<nicolino> poi installi il tutto daccapo tramite
<nicolino> l'installazione da wubi.exe il più delle volte può riscontrare problemi
<nicolino> tramite il boot dicevo scusa
<simona83> aspetta ma se lo faccio partire dal cd mi installa ubuntocome sistema operativo unico cancellandomi xp
<simona83> c6
<nicolino> no puoi sempre scegliere l'opzione
<nicolino> installa accanto gl'altri sistemi operativi qualcosa del genere
<simona83> quindi come devo procedere
<simona83> ma comemai mi compare questo errore
<nicolino> allora masterizzi il .iso scaricato da http://releases.ubuntu.com/  lo masterizzi a bassa velocità
<nicolino> poi spegni il computer
<nicolino> lo accendi e selezioni dal bios l'avvio del boot da cd \ dvd
<nicolino> e da lì sarà tutto uguale
<simona83> uguale a quando parte l'installazione con wubi?
<nicolino> si
<simona83> ma allora che serve wubi?
<nicolino> poi per non cancellare windows selezioni di installarlo accanto agl'altri sistemi operativi
<nicolino> simona83, molte volte và wubi e molte non ... dipende
<nicolino> anche io ho riscontrato problemi una voltaa
<simona83> dipende da cosa
<simona83> avevo laversione precedente e sono riuscita ad installarla senza alcun problema
<nicolino> ripeto molte volte dà problemi e molte volte non ne dà
<simona83> e questo problemacomelo si risolve
<nicolino> sicuramente installando come ti ho elencato io passaggio per passaggio non penso riscontrerai problemi
<simona83> da cosa deriva
<nicolino> non so :/
<simona83> ho paura di combinare guai
<nicolino> non sono a questi livelli
<nicolino> :P
<simona83> a chi posso chiedere
<simona83> deve esserci una soluzione
<nicolino> prova a chiedere sul forum
<nicolino> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<nicolino> al momento se nessuno ti ha risposto
<nicolino> ...
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-17
<antonio_> salve!!!
<antonio_> ho un database mysql in ubuntu, vorrei utilizzarlo su windows che è in virtualbox...
<antonio_> qualcuno sa come si può fare?
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<mizio> bungiorno a tutti
<mizio> sono sempre io avrei un altro problema da esporvi
<glpiana> esponilo
<mizio> si tratta di questo ho 2 hard disk uno da 1 tb diviso in due partizioni una da 250 gb su cui e' istallato seven e un altra di dati formattata  in ntfs e un alrto hard disk da 250 gb su cui ho istallato ubuntu 11.10 con swap il problema e' questo una volta istallato ubuntu quando riavvio tutto bene finche entro solo in ubuntu quando invece entro in seven e riavvio non c'e' piu' nulla ho provato ha dare il comando bootrec /fixmbr e mi
<user> hola :)
<mizio> il driver e se spengo e riavvio c'e' solo seven e di ubuntu nessuna traccia da cosa potrebbe dipendere
<massimo18> mizio, hai installato prima ubuntu e poi windows?
<user> mizio, hai provato upgrade-grub da linea di comando di ubuntu'
<mizio> no prima seven e poi ubuntu
<mizio> scusa ma come faccio a addoperare questo comando se una volta entrato in seven ubuntu sparisce
<user> SONO IN 2 PARTIZIONI SEPARATE?
<glpiana> !maiuscolo | user
<ubot-it> user: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<user> ops, scusa , mi è scappato il maiuscolo
<mizio> sono due hard disk separati ubuntu e su quello da 250 gb seven e' su quello da 1 tb e il bot di avvio e' su quello da un 1 tb
<user> mizio, io h fatto cosi' su diversi pc:
<glpiana> mizio: puoi provare a cambiare dispositivo di boot dal bios, onvertendo i due dischi
<glpiana> mizio: oppure segui la guida del ripristino di grub e lo installi sull'mbr del disco che viene letto per primo
<glpiana> !grub | mizio
<ubot-it> mizio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<user> glpiana, ciao
<mizio> quindi dici che dovrei fare partire prima hard disk su cui risiede ubuntu da bios
<user> mizio, segui qua:
<user> mizio, si
<mizio> qua dove
<Odo> Giorno
<user> mi spiego meglio..
<user> Odo, giorno
<user> hai installato i 2 sO in hd separati, ho capito?
<mizio> si
<user> ok, ognuno parte in modo indipendente e funziona?
<user> intendo facendo il boot dal BIOS
<mizio> dici che dovrei provare a vedere se ubuntu parte selezionando hard disk in cui risiede una volta che e' partito
<mizio> questo non lo fatto se e' questo che intendi
<user> prima devi accertarti che possano funzionare in modo indipendente facendoli partire da BIOS
<mizio> ok e poi
<user> se funzionano, avvi l'hd con ubuntu
<mizio> prima devo settare come primario nel bot l'hard disk su cui e' ubuntu?
<user> una volta dentro ubuntu, apri il terminale, e scrivi sudo update-grub
<user> e tutto va ok
<mizio> se se non mi si avvia
<user> quale non si avvia?
<mizio> se ubuntu non mi si avvia
<mizio> che faccio?
<massimo18> mizio, ma hai provato?
<user> non si avvia pechè il MBR non punta all'hd
<user> mizio, prova
<mizio> ok provero' un altra cosa quando si istalla ubuntu il grub dove devo metterlo nel hard disk da 1tb o nella partizione dove risiede seven o dove?
<mizio> perche' non vorrei avere sbagliato li
<massimo18> -.-
<user> fai cosi', all'accensione, premi un f? che ti faccia scegliere l'hd da cui fare il boot, scegli quello su cui hai ubuntu
<mizio> ok
<user> guarda se parte, se puoi farlo adesso
<user> comunque il principio è questo
<user> se non sei pratico, ti conviene tenere iseven e ubuntu in 2 hd separati
<user> se vedi che ubuntu non va, reinstallalo
<user> se lo reinstalli nell'ha corretto, ti risolve tutto lui
<user> ha=hd, scusami
<user> praticamente ognuno dei 2 SO scrivono il proprio MBR nel proprio hd
<mizio> ok pero ti ripeto dove e' meglio mettere il grub di avvio nel caso di 2 hard disk separati su hard disk su cui e' seven o l'hard disk su cui e' ubuntu
<user> poi fai partire ubuntu, e con il comando sudo update-grub lui ti ingloba seven nel suo MBR, dopodiche' devi entrare nel BIOS e scegliere l'unita' di boot di Ubuntu
<user> sempre e solo su ubuntu
<user> seven sovrascrive sempre il MBR
<mizio> il grub lo devo mettere sil''hard disk su cui e' ubuntu?
<user> quindi come unico e vero MBR devi usare quello di Ubuntu, perchè esso puo' accettare anche seven
<user> si inserisce  da solo sull'hd di Ubuntu
<mizio> allora e' li lo sbaglio
<mizio> perche il grub lo messo su l'hd dove e' seven
<user> ma sei vuoi fare in modo automatico, installa Ubuntu nell'hd dove ora hai Ubuntu (che si avvi o meno non importa)
<user> se lo metti nell'hd di seven, ti sovrascrive il MBR di seven e seven non parte piu'
<mizio> allora e' li lo sbaglio
<user> come dicevo, mettili in 2 hd separati
<user> non è lo sbaglio, ancora non conosci come funziona, tranquillo
<mizio> devo quindi riistallare tutto e dirgli di mettere il grub dove e' ubuntu
<user> iassumo
<user> inserisci seven nell' hda, deve essere l'unico disco collegato
<user> per il momento stacca l'hd di ubuntu
<mizio> e poi
<user> dopo aver installato seven, allora inserisci il 2' hd sul pc
<user> a quel punto da CD o da USB installi Ubuntu nel 2' hd
<user> occhio a non sbagliare il disco, altrimenti cancelli seven
<mizio> ma se e' gia istallato perche' dovrei riistallarlo
<user> l'installazione di ubuntu fa tutto da sola, compreso il corretto funzionamento dell'MBR (durante l'installazione ti chiede dove vuoi mettere l'MBR e te scegli quello del 2' hd
<user> meglio, cos'hai gia' installato?
<mizio> seven e' gia istallato
<user> e funziona?
<mizio> si
<user> ok
<glpiana> user: i sistemi sono entrambi installati. consigliare di reinstallare è decisamente fuori luogo
<user> allora adesso reinstalla solo ubuntu
<glpiana> user: evita per cortesia di confondere gli utenti
<glpiana> user: ma perchè dovrebbe reinstallare ubuntu?
<mizio> con il grub su l'hd dove e' ubuntu?
<user> glpiana, lo so, ma mi sembra l'approccio migliore per mizio
<glpiana> ma per favore
<user> glpiana, non lo voglio confondere, ma solo fargli usare un modo semplice
<glpiana> mizio: io ti ho indicato una guida in precedenza e un'altra soluzione. cominciare dall'una o dall'altra forse può permetterti di risolvere
<mizio> non e' un problema riistallare ubuntu ditemi solo dove devo mettere il grub
<user> mizio, durante l'installazione, te lo chiede, te scegli l'hd di ubuntu
<mizio> nell'hd dove e' ubuntu perche se ho capito bene se lo metto hd dove e' seven me lo annulla?
<user> glpiana, so benissimo come si installa il tutto, non voglio dare lezioni a nessuno, solo che la mia spegazione sarebbe forse troppo complessa per mizio
<user> si, sovrascrive quello di seven che invece deve rimanere intatto
<mizio> allora e' per quello che non mi va
<user> certo
<massimo18> uhmmm
<massimo18> mizio, stare qui a ripetere le solite cose non penso risolva il tuo problema
<user> glpiana, io cerco di adattarmi alle conoscenze delle persone che cerco di aiutare, se vado sul difficile non raggiungo lo scopo, poi mizio avra' il tempo per approfondire
<glpiana> !chat | user
<ubot-it> user: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<user> massimo, ora mizio deve solo agire
<user> glpiana, ti rigiro il messaggio
<glpiana> !irc | user per cortesia non insistere
<ubot-it> user per cortesia non insistere: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<user> glpiana, per cortesia non insistere te, io cerco solo di aiutare
<glpiana> mizio: avvia il pc ed entra nel bios, cambia l'ordine di boot e vedi cosa succede
<user> e non sono OT su questo canale in quanto è una nozione tecnica
<user> altrimenti, mi spieghi di cosa si parla in questo canale? forse di ricette della nonna?
<glpiana> mizio: io torno a breve e se vuoi porseguiamo
<glpiana> user: ma dacci un taglio dai. che palle
<user> glpiana, senza offesa, non ho capito che uso fate di questo canale
<user> glpiana, se permetti faccio cio' che voglio, non prendo ordini da nessuno
<OverMe> tan tan tan taan
<massimo18> lol
<user> non sono OT, e questo è quanto basta, in caso contario spiega
<user> se non spieghi non hai argomenti
<user> comunque toeno al lavoro, buon lavoro mizio
<user> ciao a tutti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<massimino> buongiorno, ho ekiga configurato per chiamare con voipstunt. su questo pc dopo circa un minuto di telefonata la chiamata si spezzetta non si capisce più nulla per una ventina di secondi poi di nuovo ok poi dopo un minuto lo fa ancora. visto che su un altro pc funziona bene temo sia un problema della macchina. in monitor di sistema ho notato che finita la chiamata mi era andata la cpu 2 molto su nel grafico, quasi
<massimino>  al massimo. può incidere? consigli? grazie.
<glpiana> mizio: ci sono. hai provato ad entrare nel bios e cambiare disco di boot?
<ubuntiano> ragazzi ho cortesemente una piccola domanda da chiedevi
<ubuntiano> sulla lts
<glpiana> chiedi
<ubuntiano> chi ha tempo per starmi a sentire??
<ubuntiano> volevo capire una cosa
<jester-> !qulacuno | ubuntiano
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qulacuno'
<ubuntiano> gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza per la 10.04 riguardano anche i programmi installati o solo il cuore del sistema operativo???
<jester-> ubuntiano: riguardano piu il sistema che i programmi
<ubuntiano> si ma se c'è una vulnerabilità ad esempio su firefox??
<jester-> una release rimane con la versione dei programmi al momento del rilascio, salvo aggiornamenti per sicurezza o  bug
<jester-> ubuntiano: dovresti avere ff7
<ubuntiano> ma posso stare tranquillo anche usando programmi al momento del rilascio???
<ubuntiano> ho firefox 8
<ubuntiano> perche l'ho aggiornato da repo
<jester-> ubuntiano: certo che si, ma che vuoi che ti succeda
<glpiana> ubuntiano: su 10.04? l'hai preso da repository esterni
<ubuntiano> si
<jester-> ubuntiano: appunto nei repo ci mettono la roba aggiornata
<ubuntiano> comuunque mi assicuri che
<jester-> ubuntiano: se usi roba non ubuntu è inutile che mantieni una lts
<jester-> ubuntiano: per roba non da repo ubuntu non si assicura niente
<ubuntiano> per roba invece da repo anche se vecchia
<ubuntiano> ubuntu ti assicura che è sicura??
<jester-> ubuntiano: quella non sicura viene aggiornata, almeno in teoria
<glpiana> quantomeno fino a che la versione è supportata
<ubuntiano> quindi potevo benissimo continuare ad avere
<ubuntiano> i pacchetti di firefox
<ubuntiano> vecchi
<ubuntiano> quelli del rilascio
<ubuntiano> e ubuntu mi aggiornava
<glpiana> no, quelli aggiornati dopo il rilascio
<gian> ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa dirmi come sono spuntate le voci di default in "Software per Ubuntu" sotto Impostazioni di Gestore aggiornamenti?
<ubuntiano> si si
<ubuntiano> intendevo quelli
<ubuntiano> quelli che ubuntu mi dava da se
<glpiana> ubuntiano: yes
<ubuntiano> ed ero sicuro uguale
<glpiana> ubuntiano: in teoria
<ubuntiano> perche in pratica??
<glpiana> ubuntiano: eh eh, boh :D se c'è una falla non conosciuta non è sicuro. ma vale per qualsiasi versione di qualsiasi software
<ubuntiano> io ho anche libre office 3.3.2
<ubuntiano> aggiunto da repo
<ubuntiano> però quello mi si aggiorna da solo
<glpiana> gian: non ho capito di che parli.
<gian> tempo fa andando in impostazioni del Gestore aggiornamenti spuntai alcune voci che adesso non ricordo
<glpiana> gian: quindi hai bisogno di sapere come è impostato di default?
<gian> sì
<glpiana> gian: software per ubuntu quale delle schede è? la prima?
<gian> se possibile possiamo controllare le prime tre?
<glpiana> gian: ok, nella prima devi avere la psunta a main restricted universe e multiverse
<glpiana> *spunta
<glpiana> nella scheda relativa al software di terze parti ti bastano i partner di canonical
<gian> quindi la seconda e la quarta voce giusto?
<glpiana> mentre nella scheda aggiornamenti ti serve di sicuro security e updates. eventualmente backports per qualche driver
<glpiana> gian: se mi fai una schermata posso dirtelo. la scheda del software di terze parti ha voci non standard
<glpiana> !image | gian
<ubot-it> gian: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ubuntiano> adesso ragazzi ho rimesso firefox da lts
<jester-> ubuntiano: tranquillo che se ritengono sia il caso ff verrà aggiornato alla 8
<ubuntiano> comunque dovrei stare tranquillo
<ubuntiano> perche
<ubuntiano> è il sorgente di canonical
<jester-> ubuntiano: ma cosa vuoi che ti succeda, hai il bilancio dello stato nel pc?
<ubuntiano> Canonical provides critical updates for firefox until aprile 2013.
<ubuntiano> no voglio essere chiaro
<ubuntiano> comunque i repo ufficiali di canonical sono quelli che su synaptic hanno
<ubuntiano> il simbolo di ubuntu
<ubuntiano> vero??
<gian> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/184458
<glpiana> gian: questa è ok
<ubuntiano> si si
<ubuntiano> ce l'ho cosi
<gian> glpiana, questa è la seconda voce http://imagebin.org/184459
<jester-> ubuntiano: non necessariamente
<glpiana> gian: sorry sono uscito -.-
<glpiana> gian: va bene anche la seconda che mi hai mostrato
<gian> glpiana, questa è la terza http://imagebin.org/184460
<glpiana> gian: va benone pure quella
<gian> glpiana, come mai quando da gestore aggiornamenti mi viene fuori di aggiornare tzdata e tzdata-java mi viene fuori che questo software non è stato controllato e quindi potrebbe essere nocivo?
<glpiana> gian: strana sta cosa. fai così, aggiorna da linea di comando: sudo apt-get update      e poi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> gian: poi copi l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | gian
<ubot-it> gian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alecv> wqlve4
<Drizamanuber> Ciao a tutti, ho installato googleearth, con un file che ho scaricato, però non funziona bene e vorrei rimuoverlo, come si fa? per installarlo, ho cliccato due volte sul file .deb e ha fatto tutto da solo, adesso non so neanche dove è finito
<alecv> asterix si può installare su ubuntu desktop?
<alecv> Drizamanuber, da il gestore dei pacchetti, lo cerchi e lo rimuovi
<glpiana> Drizamanuber: scrivi nel terminale: dpkg -l |  grep googleearth
<alecv> ecco + rapido di cosi si muore :D
<Drizamanuber> alecv: troppo facile, ci ho già provato e li non si trova
<Drizamanuber> ok glpiana l
<glpiana> !paste | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: non succede niente, non appare nessuna scritta
<glpiana> !info asterisk
<ubot-it> asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.8.4.4~dfsg-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1127 kB, installed size 3984 kB
<glpiana> Drizamanuber: allora non hai usato un deb
<glpiana> Drizamanuber: scrivi: locate googleearth
<Drizamanuber> glpiana:  è un deb, ho controllato
<alecv> ho un problema con il voip, posso dedicare della banda al voip?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana:  ancora nessun risultato, se vado nelle applicazioni, c'è l'icona, se apro il programma non riesco a modificare la grandezza delle finestere e  non riesco a modificare neanche i caratteri, praticamente non si capisce niente di quello che c'è scritto, comandi, finestre e c ecc
<gian> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/741031/
<glpiana> Drizamanuber: dpkg -l | grep -i google
<glpiana> gian: ok, quindi glieli avevi fatti aggiornare quei pacchetti
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/741034/
<gian> alla fine sì, ma sai a cosa servono tzdata e tzdata-java?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber: sudo apt-get remove --purge google-earth-stable
<liut> +
<glpiana> gian: tzdata (source: tzdata): time zone and daylight-saving time data.
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ok, perfettamente riuscito, grazie
<gian> sono per l'orario, fuso-orario o qualcosa di simile?
<alecv> con skype mi saltella la comunicazione e non si sente la mia voce (ho provato la chiamata ) usa pulseaudio come imput predefinito, ma non me lo fa cambiare, cosa posso fare x migliorare il saltello e lil  microfono?
<glpiana> alecv: il microfono funziona col regsitratore di suoni?
<alecv> glpiana,  funziona con un'altro cliente voip, solo che non riesco a farlo andare bene (l'audio salta continuamente, sembra una pernacchia)
<glpiana> alecv: non so dirti allora
<alecv> ora non funziona con il registratore di suoni
<glpiana> alecv: skype è aperto?
<alecv> (il client voip mi faceva scegliere la scheda sonora sis x il microfono)
<alecv> si
<glpiana> alecv: chiudilo e riprova
<alecv> non registra
<alecv> butto scheda audio?
<glpiana> direi di no
<glpiana> alecv: sei su gnome o kde?
<alecv> sono gnomo (unity 3d)
<glpiana> alecv: installa pavucontrol e vedi se da lì riesci a configurare correttamente l'audio
<maxxxi> sapete come si usa gigolo per caso? su xubuntu 11.10 per vedere le cartelle condivise che ho sul pc con xp
<alecv> glpiana,  NIENTE DA FA
<alecv> ops pardon x il caps
<Shin3> salve a tutti
<alecv> cambio microfono
<Shin3> http://pastebin.com/UEB8cXv7
<Shin3> ho dato il comandi soliti per aggiornare update e upgrade e mi da come risposta
<Shin3> ope era l'incrontrario
<Shin3> ma non mi da la possibilità di aggiornare
<Shin3> s/n
<glpiana_> Shin3, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Shin3> azz è quello il problema?
<Shin3> non sono ancora pronto per gnome3
<alecv> glpiana_,  secondo te il microfono degli auricolari (tipo telefonino) funge se lo metto nella line in microfono?
<glpiana_> Shin3, ???
<glpiana_> alecv, non so dirti
<glpiana> Shin3, hai dato il comando? te li installa ora?
<alecv> glpiana, las barran
<alecv> \ del registratore ora è a metà
<alecv> mA SI MUOVE DI un milimetro quando parlo
<alecv> sento solo un sibilo leggero
<alecv> vabbè
<alecv> nonf a x me
<alecv> vi saluto :D
<maxxxi> sapete come si usa gigolo per caso? su xubuntu 11.10 per vedere le cartelle condivise che ho sul pc con xp
<glpiana> maxxxi, gigolo? perchè non usi samba come tutti?
<glpiana> !samba | maxxxi
<ubot-it> maxxxi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<jester-> maxxxi: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gigolo+linux
<jester-> e sta pure nei repo
<Shin3> glpiana,scusami mi ero allontanato,ma il comando che mi hai dato non aggiorna alla 11.04?
<Shin3> op volevo dire 11.10
<glpiana> Shin3, no, perchè dovrebbe?
<Shin3> e che ne so
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> Shin3, tu ancora non ti fidi ;)
<Shin3> no vorrei capire se devo fare a comondo di mulo tanto vale che uso win
<Shin3> :)
<massimo18> eh
<glpiana> lol
<maxxxi> ma samba si integra in thunar? devo dare il pc a un mio amico che non ha mai usato niente altro che windows.. gli dico che per vedere o per montare le cartelle deve andare in riga di comando?
<glpiana> maxxxi, a me pare che thunar riporti nella colonna di sinistra la voce Rete
<maxxxi> no
<glpiana> maxxxi, al login entri come xfce session o come ubuntu session?
<maxxxi> entra in automatico... come faccio a vedere? aspe faccio il logout
<maxxxi> glpiana, c'e' da scegliere tra sessione xubuntu e sessione xcfe entra con sessione xubuntu
<glpiana> maxxxi, eppure io a casa quella voce rete ce l'ho. samba lo hai installato?
<biox> buon giorno
<maxxxi> smb-common e' installato
<biox> è possibile installare ubuntu senza ambiente grafico? solo testuale...
<glpiana> biox, metti ubuntu minimal
<glpiana> biox, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<glpiana> biox, oppure la versione server
<biox> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> !release | biox
<ubot-it> biox: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<biox> glpiana: la versione server non contiene ambiente grafico?
<glpiana> biox, no
<maxxxi> glpiana, smbclient e' installato.. devo vedere se altri pacchetti sono installati? quali?
<glpiana> !samba | maxxxi segui questa guida
<ubot-it> maxxxi segui questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<biox> quale mi consigli la versione server o la minimal? io voglio la versione solo testuale per poi installare xorg e fluxbox senza avere gnome
<glpiana> biox, metti la minimal e poi aggiungi quel che ti serve
<biox> i driver video sono compresi nella minimal o li devo installare a parte?
<glpiana> biox, i driver sono nel kernel, per cui ci sono
<biox> glpiana: grazie dell'aiuto
<glpiana> :)
<mizio> ciao di nuovo mi e' venuto in mente un altra cosa avendo un hard disk da 250 gb quanto e' consigliabile che sia grande la partizione designata con /  equanto quella designata con /home e dove devo mettere il grub in / o in /home?
<mizio> ???????????????????????
<remix_tj> beh
<remix_tj> mizio: grub si installa da solo nell'mbr, quindi non gli devi dire niente
<mizio> ma premendo latro
<mizio> lo chiede dove voglio mettere il grub considera che sono in dual bot con seven
<mizio> comunque per quanto riguarda invece la grandeza di / e /home com e' meglio che sia
<remix_tj>  beh
<remix_tj> perche' premere altro? lascia com'e'
<remix_tj> comunque mizio siccome mi sembri inesperto non fare due partizioni, fanne una
<remix_tj> comunque in ogni caso almeno 20gb per /
<mizio> ok
<mizio> lo so che sono un po inesperto ma per imparare devo capire come fare a forza di sbagliare poi impaaro
<mizio> comunque faro' la prima soluzione affianco a seven
<mizio> e fatto da solo ok
<mizio> se seguo questa strada della divione il grub dove in / o in /home
<mizio> lo so che mi complico la vita ma a me piace capire
<glpiana> mizio, con 250 giga puoi fare quello che vuoi. lascia al sistema (cioè a / ) almeno 20 giga, visto che ne hai a disposizione, e ilr esto a home. ma ricorda di fare la swap
<mizio> lo swap lo fatto ma ripeto il grub dove lo metto in / o in /home
<glpiana> mizio, il grub non si mette in nessuna partizione, si mette nell'mbr
<glpiana> mizio, cioè gli dai il device /dev/sda per esempio, senza alcun numero
<mizio> cioe' nel disco in generale?
<glpiana> mizio, yes
<mizio> ok perfetto scusate se vi rompo ma vi ripeto mi garba capire
<mizio> ora vi saluto ciao
<ubuntusta> ragazzi
<ubuntusta> ma
<ubuntusta> anche se setto
<ubuntusta> gia aggiornamenti a 7 giorni
<glpiana> !enter | ubuntusta
<ubot-it> ubuntusta: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ubuntusta> quelli di sicurezza me li dovrebbe fare subito in una lts??
<geko> buongiorno
<geko> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype  su ubuntu 11.04 mantiene skype solo per pochi minuti poi il pc si blocca, qualche idea?
<glpiana> geko, senza ld preload si blocca?
<geko> ciao glpiana , no va bene
<glpiana> geko, ma non va la webcam immagino
<geko> il problema è che voglio utilizzare la webcam creative live! cam vista
<geko> va per poco poi skype blocca tutto il pc e l'audio continua a ripetere l'ultima conversasione come un disco incantato :-(
<massimo18> geko, in cheese funziona la cam?
<geko> questo non succedeva con le precedenti distro di ubuntu
<geko> si
<geko> funziona in cheese
<geko> funziona anche in skype
<geko> ma dopo pochi minuti si ha il blocco
<glpiana> geko, cheversione di skype usi?
<geko> che siano le lib4vl da aggiornare?
<geko> aspetta che ora vedo
<geko> ma è quella che ho installato tramite i repositoru di ubuntu 11.04
<geko> skype vers. 2.2.035
<geko> ce ne sono di più aggiornate?
<glpiana> geko, hai la 32 o 64 bit?
<geko> 32
<geko> questo inconveniente accade sulla 11.04  sulle altre distro di ubuntu tutto va bene anche con la stringa LDPRELOAD
<glpiana> se provi: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype        va la webcam?
<massimo18> glpiana, pare non sia la webcam il problema ma proprio skype
<geko> si che va , come ti ripeto dopo alcuni minuti skype blocca il pc e l'audio ripete in continuazione l'ultima conversazione
<glpiana> geko, hai notato che è un'altra libreria?
<geko> glpiana, scusa hai ragione non l'avevo notato
<glpiana> eh
<geko> devo provare con questa di stringa?
<glpiana> geko, prova a vedere se con quella la webcam va
<geko> provo ma ci vorrebbe qualcuno che mi facesse da cavia...;.)
<glpiana> geko, la webcam la puoi provare senza chiamare
<geko> si ora provo e ti faccio sapere
<geko> glpiana si la cam funziona, ora dovrei testare se mantiene il collegamento oppure l'audio va in loop
<geko> dovrei fare questo test
<geko> se qualcuno si presta ad essere chiamato
<geko> adesso sono in skype
<massimo18> geko, fai il test con la chiamata di prova
<massimo18> serve a quello
<geko> massimo, il test va
<geko> il problema è che dopo pochi minuti si blocca
<massimo18> chiama un tuo contatto :)
<geko> si grazie
<geko> sono gia in prova
<biox> buon pomeriggio
<biox> ho installato linux minimal con fluxbox, però non riesco a sentire l'audio su youtube... quali driver devo installare?
<jester-> biox: non senti l'audio o non vedi manco il video
<biox> jester-: il video lo vedo, ho installato flash player dai repo
<jester-> biox: attacca youtube e poi vai in impostazioni audio/applicazioni
<jester-> biox: se suoni un mp3?
<biox> non ho provato, comunque sono su fluxbox non c'è impostazioni audio
<jester-> biox: alsa lo hai installato?
<biox> no, lo sto installando ora
<jester-> biox: poi controlla il tutto con alsamixer da terminale
<biox> aahahah scusa se ti ho fatto perdere tempo, ma sono nuovo di linux e non capisco molto
<jester-> biox: tutti siamo stai niubbi
<biox> jester-: sto seguendo questa guida http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<jester-> biox: apri alsamixer e controlla che i canali siano attivi, devono aver oo sotto, e che i volumi pcm e principale siano su
<biox> ok
<alecv> salve, ho installato ubuntu in un portatile con scheda grafica ATI radeon xpress 1100 al posto di vedere il cursore vedo una specie di cilindro rigato
<alecv> e all'avvio idem, vedo tutte le immagini rigate (poi diventano normali)
<alecv> e non funziona il track
<alecv> ops joypad
<alecv> se disconnetto l'utente, il joypad funziona
<jester-> alecv: ma fai l'installatore linux su qualsiasi pc strano ti capiti e tiro?
<alecv> no, sui pc adm montano le ati
<alecv> semplice, no?
<jester-> tutti i giorni installi
<alecv> provo nuovi sistemi operativi sui pc che ho sottomano
<alecv> quando si incasinano, riformatto
<alecv> (se no quando mi imparo ad usare ubuntu e co?)
<alecv> ora funziona, era unity 3d che gli dava fastidio
<alecv> mi serve la connessione, a dopo
<[N]e[O]> salve a tutti
<[N]e[O]> Ciao Amici in #ubuntu-it
<[N]e[O]> ce qualke operatore disponibile
<[N]e[O]> ??
<jester-> !qualcuno | [N]e[O]
<ubot-it> [N]e[O]: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<[N]e[O]> ok perfetto allora mi servirebbe il link diretto per scaricare un ubuntu diciamo buono xke l'ho scaricato ma mi e riuscito difettoso
<filo1234>  Scarica Ubuntu qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<[N]e[O]> filo1234 ok ti ringrazio volevo farti una domanda
<filo1234> [N]e[O]: si io volevo ribadirti di non usare script qui dentro
<[N]e[O]> ma nn faccio nulla cn lo script e innoquo dice soltanto il saluto iniziale ma nn scrive nient'altro
<[N]e[O]> da per caso fastidio il colore forse ?
<[N]e[O]> filo1234 ci sei ?
<alecv> ho installato i driver della broadcom 4318
<alecv> ma non si connette al router, ho verificato la password collegando un cellulare, il telefono si è connesso
<[N]e[O]> filo1234 dove sei :-/
<[N]e[O]> ok ora sn senza script
<[N]e[O]> filo1234 volevo kiederti ma e vero ke e possibile istallare ubuntu su una pen drive , o su un hard disk esterno collegabile al pc da usb ?
<filo1234> !usb | [N]e[O]
<ubot-it> [N]e[O]: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<[N]e[O]> ok bene ora ci do un'occhiata
<[N]e[O]> filo1234 sto scaricando questo ubuntu dal link ke mi hai dato tu va bene questo ---> ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<filo1234> no
<[N]e[O]> azz
<filo1234> se devi fare una pendrive devi usare una desktop
<[N]e[O]> quale devo prendere allora
<bobbybong> meglio la desktop che l'alternate
<[N]e[O]> mmm ok ora vediamo se la trovo
<[N]e[O]> ragazzi ma ce ne sn molti di modelli desktop come dite voi
<[N]e[O]> come faccio a sapere le differenze
<[N]e[O]> ??
<[N]e[O]> e scegliere quella giusta
<[N]e[O]> ?
<jester-> desktop.sticass.iso
<[N]e[O]> e questo ke devo scegliere jester ?? desktop.sticass.iso
<[N]e[O]> ??
<filo1234> http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<filo1234> PC (Intel x86) desktop CD
<[N]e[O]> e per me questo link filo
<[N]e[O]> ??
<filo1234> si
<[N]e[O]> a ok grz
<jester-> http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<jester-> http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<jester-> a scelta
<[N]e[O]> e tanto per sapere ke differenza ce tra i due jester
<[N]e[O]> cosa ha amd64 ke i386 magari nn ha
<jester-> [N]e[O]: è scritto li http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<[N]e[O]> ok ora leggo allora prima di scaricare
<filo1234> [N]e[O]: hai mai sentito parlare di architettura 32bit e 64bit?
<[N]e[O]> bhe nn sono molto pratico su questo pero se intendi quella specie di risoluzione ke si sceglie , facendo tasto destro sul desktop , proprieta , impostazioni e poi scegli se vuoi il 32 bit o il 64 forse un po lo so cosa e anke se nn so molto a ke serve
<bobbybong> menomale che google c'è
<filo1234> [N]e[O]: un 10 alla tua genialità, ma si tratta di tutt'altro, riguarda il processore
<[N]e[O]> filo1234 dovrai scusarmi ma io per quanto riguarda l'interno di un pc nn sono molto conoscente in materia hahaha se me lo spiegano bene qualcosa capisco , pero se tu mi kiedi ke tipo di processore ho nn lo so vedere facendo dei click dal mio pc
<filo1234> [N]e[O]: scarica la i386 e vai tranquillo
<[N]e[O]> ok seguo il tuoconsiglio cmq il mio e un pc vecchio del 2003 ke pero anni fa si brucio il processore e me lo hanno sostituito dicevano ke era migliore di quello antecedente
<[N]e[O]> filo ascolta per masterizzare poi il file iso facendo doppio click sopra mi si apre il nero 7 pronto a masterizzare cosi facendo viene bene la masterizzazione ?
<filo1234> devi masterizzare come immagine
<[N]e[O]> filo1234 si infatti quando faccio doppiio click sull'iso in automatico si imposta la masterizzazione Immagine
<[N]e[O]> allora procedo cosi speriamo bene questa volta xke ci ho gia provato ma il file iso mi sa ke risultava danneggiato infatti nn partiva ubuntu
<filo1234> [N]e[O]: verificalo prima di masterizzare
<filo1234> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<[N]e[O]> ce spiegato come bisogna ferificarlo ? in questo link
<[N]e[O]> filo1234 dat ke io ho vindows devo scaricare WinMD5sum ?
<[N]e[O]> ok fatto
<[N]e[O]> filo1234 ascolta tanto per sapere ma su questo ubuntu , e possibile , utilizzare lo stesso script ke usavo prima avendo la stessa grafica ke avevo ?? kiedo xke ad una mia amica ke ha il Mac le ho passato il mio script ma nn glie lo leggeva glie ne ho dovuto cercare uno su google appositamente compatibile per mac
<BetaBrain> bona sera a tutti
<alecv> salve ho acquistato un adattatore wirless usb tp-link tl wn721n lo inserisco in ubuntu e nonc'è nessuna reazione. se do il comando lsusb, la periferica è vista. Sul sito non ci sono driver glp x questa chiavetta
<bobbybong> alecv, cerca l'id della periferica su google
<[N]e[O]> bobbybong puoi rispondere gentilmente alla domanda ke avevo fatto a filo1234
<bobbybong> rispondo a cosa so
<alecv> mi rimangio le parole
<alecv> la periferica è la tastiera wwirless con il mouse :D
<alecv> quindi ubuntu non vede la chiavetta usb
<[N]e[O]> a ok bobby scusami , e ke pensavo ke qui tutti conoscono gli script mirc
<alecv> [N]e[O], saranno 18 anni che non vedo uno script mirc
<bobbybong> alecv, se l'hai presa oggi portala indietro
<alecv> :D
<alecv> bobbybong, eppure googlando dice che ubuntu 11.04 la riconosce tranquillamente (ho la 11.10)
<[N]e[O]> alecv bhe magari tu lo sai ma uno script mirc creato da me o meglio modificato da me graficamente da un windows se lo passo in un linux me lo legge ?
<biox> 'sera
<alecv> mi fanno scaricare un kernel da qui http://www.orbit-lab.org/kernel/compat-wireless-2.6/2010/03/
<bobbybong> [N]e[O], non riguarda un problema di ubuntu
<biox> come posso fare per installare i driver alsa su ubuntu minimal? sono tutta la sera che ci provo ma nulla....
<alecv> !chat [N]e[O]
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat [N]e[O]'
<alecv> [N]e[O],  vai su #ubuntu-it-chat e chiedi
<alecv> non saprei dirti, all'epoca non usavo linux
<[N]e[O]> ok grz scusate ma e la curiosita ke mi ammazza hahaha
<alecv> e prova a chiedere di la. nell'era della preistoria linux era ancora a comando, quindi mai provato :D
<biox> ho provato anche a compilare i driver seguendo una guida ma alla fine non si sente nulla
<alecv> bobbybong, nel wiki inglese da dei link x installarlo (in tedesco) ci provo o mi dici proprio di lasciar perdere?
<bobbybong> biox, installa alsa-base alsa-utils
<bobbybong> alecv, prova
<biox> e poi come faccio a configurare e tutto il resto? non sono un esperto di linux
<bobbybong> usa chromium che ti traduce
<bobbybong> biox, dovevi prendere ubuntu normale
<alecv> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Link dice che susa il chips di un'altra chiavetta
<filo1234> biox: ma perchè hai installato una minimale?
<filo1234> cosa hai messo poi come grafica?
<biox> perchè volevo fluxbox per imparare a usare linux da riga di comando...
<biox> senza gnome
<alecv> bobbybong,  la chiavetta o ubuntu si è messo paura, ora la legge e vede tutte le reti :D
<bobbybong> :)
<alecv> senza aver installato nulla
 * alecv con il potere del pensiero, piega ubuntu alle sue volontà..
<biox> filo1234: come grafica ho messo fluxbox
<filo1234> biox: intalla quello che ti ha detto bobbybong
<biox> ok, e poi dovrebbe funzionare?
<bobbybong> si
<biox> ok grazie mille
<nitro282> sera a tutti
<nitro282> sono in ubuntu 11, ho config. una internet key onda... e si connette, però ogni volta che accendo il PC devo dare il comando sudo service udev restart da terminale, per avviare
<nitro282> siccome ho notato che posso agg. "applicazione d'avvio"
<nitro282> ma non so cosa mettere nel comando
<nitro282> per far avviare in automatico all'avvio del sistema
<nitro282> qualcuno può aiutarmi? grazie
<nitro282> :((
<nitro282> c'è nessuno???
<nitro282> grazie
<nitro282> buona era
<nitro282> *sera
<nitro282> qualcuno disponibile?
<nitro282> mi serve una mano
<K99Brain> !chiedi | nitro282
<ubot-it> nitro282: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nitro282> ok proviamo
<nitro282> ho ubuntu 11
<nitro282> ho config una pendrive internet key
<nitro282> funziona benissimo
<nitro282> ho solo un piccolo problema
<nitro282> non si monta all'avvio
<nitro282> o meglio
<nitro282> quando avvio il sistemat
<nitro282> se non metto sul terminale ""
<nitro282> scusa
<nitro282> spe
<nitro282> sudo service udev restart
<nitro282> non compare la connessione nell'icona in alto connessioni
<nitro282> ho notato che esiste "applicazioni d'avvio"
<nitro282> ma non so cosa inserire nella casella "comando" per far avviare automaticamente
<nitro282> quindi?
<nitro282> in pratica, vorrei evitare, ogni volta che avvio il sistema
<nitro282> di aprire il terminale ed inserire "sudo service udev restart"
<nitro282> come faccio?
<nitro282> ... .. .ù
<nitro282> ragazzi
<nitro282> perfavore
<nitro282> su 58 utenti
<nitro282> uno che mi aiuta non c'è
<nitro282> sarà una cosa da niente
<nitro282> se c'era jester
<nitro282> già avevo risolto
<nitro282> ouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<nitro282> c'è nessuno???
<biox> 'sera
<biox> ho installato i pacchetti alsa-base alsa-utils, ma l'audio non funziona come faccio? grazie
<degli> alsamixer che dice?
<biox> lo devo avviare da root
<biox> altrimenti non funziona
<biox> comunque ho messo tutto al massimo
<biox_> degli: sono rientrato.. ho problemi con il modem. dicevi?
<degli> biox_: strano
<biox_> ho installato ubuntu minimal con xorg e fluxbox (non so se può influire)
<realnot> clear
<gunzapper> salve a tutti
<gunzapper> avete avuto anche voi problemi con pulse audio dopo l'aggiornamento?
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-18
<ubuntusta> c'è nessuno che mi possa aiutare??
<yvesBsAs> esponi il problema
<ubuntusta> allora
<ubuntusta> io ho impostato
<ubuntusta> gli aggiornamenti
<ubuntusta> ogni settimana
<ubuntusta> però
<ubuntusta> sui wiki di ubuntu 10.04 dice
<ubuntusta> che gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza vengono notificati subito quando disponibili
<ubuntusta> perche ora
<ubuntusta> è arrivato un aggiornamento di sicurezza
<ubuntusta> ma l'ho dovuto aprire manualmente???
<yvesBsAs> non saprei, magari non ha potuto eseguirlo in automatico
<esulu> yvesBsAs: ping
<teddy_> ciao a tutti ho un problema con ubuntu... avevo installato solo ubuntu 11.10 nel pc, prima ho creato una seconda partizione, installato win7 e poi ho usato masterbooter per poter selezionare il dual boot... ecco adesso se seleziono ubuntu non parte mentre windoz si!!
<teddy_> e master booter l'ho settato giusto non capisco perche
<BetaBrain> huaaaa ceh ore sono
<teddy_> ??
<BetaBrain> teddy_, spigati meglio perché a quest'ora e dura
<teddy_> a scusa... allora partiamo dall'inizio.
<teddy_> avevo installato solo ubuntu 11.10
<teddy_> poi con gparted ho creato una seconda partizione ntfs e ho installato win7
<BetaBrain> e fin qui ok
<teddy_> poi ho usato masterbooter per poter scegliere quale s.o avviare
<teddy_> e se seleziono ubuntu non parte
<teddy_> mentre win si
<BetaBrain> teddy_, non capisco perché l'utilizzo di sto masterbooter
<BetaBrain> da dove lo hai messo sto master.... win o linux
<teddy_> boot da cd
<BetaBrain> ok e in un cd quindi ?
<teddy_> esatto
<BetaBrain> cioè sto master .... e un programma un tool
<BetaBrain> che cavolo è :D
<teddy_> si mi serve per selezionare quale partizione lanciare all'avvio
<BetaBrain> teddy_, uhmm secondo me non ti serve perché potevi benissimo fare con ubuntu o win per scegliere quale OS usare al boot loader
<BetaBrain> cmq va be vedimao di risolvere
<BetaBrain> mi dai il tempo di un caffe
<teddy_> certo son qua...
<BetaBrain> adesso sei su win o su linux
<teddy_> adesso sono da un altro pc... sul portatile in questione comunque ora come ora carica solo la part windows
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> arrivo mi ricarico e vediamo che fare
<BetaBrain> allora
<BetaBrain> teddy_, inserisci per  cominciare  una live di ubuntu
<BetaBrain> vediamo di sistemare il grub
<teddy_> ok 2minuti
<BetaBrain> yes
<BetaBrain> perché teddy_ non è necessario usare altre cavolate simili a master....
<teddy_> come si fa a scegliere all'avvio quale partizione caricare senza usare niente??
<teddy_> comunque ha caricato il cd, ora mi chiede try o install ubuntu
<BetaBrain> try
<BetaBrain> adesso lo facciamo teddy_ cosi non devi usare nulla di obsoleto
<teddy_> ok ci sono
<BetaBrain> bene adesos apri un terminale
<teddy_> ok
<BetaBrain> e cerca di copiarmi cosaa esce con sudo fdisk -l
<teddy_> come lo metto il - sul portatile
<BetaBrain> u mamma
<BetaBrain> come come lo metti
<Carlin0> premi il tasto ?
<BetaBrain> a già la tastiera e diversa adesso
<Carlin0> ma dai non hanno più il tasto -_ ?
<teddy_> bo cioè non ho il tastierino numerico
<BetaBrain> Carlin0, e su un portatile manco io ho i tastierini
<BetaBrain> una vita che non li vedo :D
<Carlin0> mica ti serve il tastierino numerico
<BetaBrain> e cosa il ?
<BetaBrain> e si quello c'è
<Carlin0> dopo la virgola c'è il punto e poi -
<BetaBrain> si ok
<BetaBrain> ma col fatto che sta sulla live mi sa che cambia la conf
<teddy_> ok grazie ma non è il meno ho appena provato
<BetaBrain> si eil ?
<Carlin0> non diciamo cazzate
<BetaBrain> Carlin0, e successo anche a me
<Carlin0> sulla live basta che all'avio scegli lingua italiana
<BetaBrain> se uso la live cambia la configurazione della tastiera
<Carlin0> e ti imposta anche la tastiera
<BetaBrain> difatti il meno lo faccio col ?
<BetaBrain> va be
<BetaBrain> teddy_, appena sei pronto vediamo il comando
<teddy_> se do -1  dice invalid option - - '1' poi da una serie di 'usage' e 'options'
<BetaBrain> l
<Carlin0> teddy_,  è una elle non un uno
<BetaBrain> Lima
<BetaBrain> L.
<BetaBrain> elle
<Carlin0> che sta per list
<BetaBrain> lol
<teddy_> -l (elle) : command not found
<Carlin0> (questo è un classico)
<BetaBrain> teddy_, magari dimmi solo dove vedi la sdx dove si trova win
<Carlin0> teddy_,  sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> e metti in paste
<Carlin0> !paste | teddy_
<ubot-it> teddy_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BetaBrain> Carlin0, creod sia difficiel
<BetaBrain> e su un altro pc
<BetaBrain> stiamo cercando di sistemare il grub per il boot loader
<Carlin0> azz....
<Carlin0> ma da live puo connettersi
<BetaBrain> non gli vede più ubuntu e parte solo win
<BetaBrain> non so teddy_ ti riesci a collegare dalla live ?
<teddy_> vede la partizione ubuntu ma se la seleziono non parte resta schermo nero...
<BetaBrain> si am non toccarla
<BetaBrain> segui le indicazioni
<teddy_> ok... ora ho ubuntu su sda1 e win su sda2
<BetaBrain> ok
<Carlin0> strano...
<BetaBrain> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<BetaBrain> scrivi questo teddy_ in modo giusto
<teddy_> scritto ma non parte.. tutto attaccato?
<BetaBrain> teddy_, sei sicuro
<BetaBrain> sda1 ubuntu ed sda2 win
<BetaBrain> teddy_, scrivi come lo vedi
<Carlin0> teddy_, e su sda3 cosa c'è?
<teddy_> si allora mi da su sda1 system linux
<BetaBrain> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<BetaBrain> ok
<teddy_> sda 2 system hpfs/ntfs/exfat
<BetaBrain> va bene
<teddy_> sda3 system extended
<BetaBrain> sarà la swap
<Carlin0> teddy_, è win / ?
<teddy_> sda5 system linux swap /solaris
<BetaBrain> Carlin0, sda2
<Carlin0> win7?
<teddy_> sda2 sarebbe windows si
<teddy_> si win7
<BetaBrain> ok teddy_ dai i comandi che ti dico
<BetaBrain> e seguimi alla lettera
<teddy_> ok
<BetaBrain> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<BetaBrain> come lo vedi
<BetaBrain> i colori e per farti capire che non e tutto attaccato
<teddy_> dice already mounted
<BetaBrain> ok
<teddy_> ?
<BetaBrain> si stavo legegndo 2 cose
<BetaBrain> leggendo 2 cose
<BetaBrain> sudo chroot /mnt
<teddy_> ok
<BetaBrain> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<BetaBrain> e dove sta win giusto?
<BetaBrain> sda2
<teddy_> esatto
<BetaBrain> aspe
<BetaBrain> ok
<teddy_> gli do sudo mount??
<Carlin0> teddy_, no
<BetaBrain> ok monatet tutte e 2
<BetaBrain> le ha montate ?
<teddy_> se gli do sudo mount per sda2 mi dice unable to resolve host ubuntu
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> grub-install /dev/sda
<teddy_> errore: cannot find a device for /boot/grub
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> prova con sudo davanti
<teddy_> (is /dev mounted?)
<BetaBrain> aspe teddy_ ricominciamo
<teddy_> con sudo uguale
<BetaBrain> si ok manca na cosa
<BetaBrain> torniamo indietro scusa
<teddy_> la sda1 already mounted
<teddy_> la sda2 devo specificare cosa
<BetaBrain> no ricominciamo
<BetaBrain> scrivi exit
<BetaBrain> e rifacciamo la procedura ho scordato na cosetta
<teddy_> ok
<BetaBrain> ridai il 1 comando
<BetaBrain> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<BetaBrain> cioè 1
<BetaBrain> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<teddy_> ok dice ...'is already mounted'...
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> adesso
<BetaBrain> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<BetaBrain> dopo
<BetaBrain> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<BetaBrain> dopo
<BetaBrain> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<BetaBrain> quando hai dato sti tre avvisami
<teddy_> fatto
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> adesso
<BetaBrain> sudo chroot /mnt
<teddy_> ok
<BetaBrain> adesso
<BetaBrain> grub-install /dev/sda
<BetaBrain> che dice?
<teddy_> ok. > installation finished. no error reported
<BetaBrain> bene
<BetaBrain> update-grub2
<teddy_> ok ha dato 4 righe found ecc. poi done
<BetaBrain> ok
<Carlin0> ha tovato win ?
<BetaBrain> adesso exit
<Carlin0> trovato*
<teddy_> si  found windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda2
<BetaBrain> bene
<Carlin0> ok....
<BetaBrain> adesso exit
<teddy_> ok... dovrebbe essere risolto??
<Carlin0> aspè
<BetaBrain> poi devi dare
<BetaBrain> sudo umount /mnt/dev
<BetaBrain> sudo umount /mnt/proc
<BetaBrain> sudo umount /mnt/sys
<BetaBrain> sudo umount /mnt/
<FloodBotIt1> BetaBrain: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<BetaBrain> sorry FloodBotIt1
<BetaBrain> li dai in ordine
<Carlin0> prima devi dare cd ~
<BetaBrain> si ma credo che sia già in cd
<Carlin0> ~ = alt gr + ^
<BetaBrain> lol
<teddy_> ok ci sono
<BetaBrain> bene adesso leva il cd e riavvia vediamo se scoppia :D
<BetaBrain> (scherzo)
<teddy_> chiudo il terminale e riavvio?
<BetaBrain> si
<BetaBrain> se ha finito si
<BetaBrain> se ha smontato tutto e hai fatto tutto giusto si
<teddy_> no allora.... gli ho dato i comandi umount ma non ha fatto niente
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> chiudi leva cd e riavvia
<BetaBrain> o leva cd chiudi e riavvia
<teddy_> non va e il pc sa da bruciato
<teddy_> dai scherzo funziona perfetto!! grazie del supporto!
<BetaBrain> a si ok
<BetaBrain> bene son conten to
<teddy_> un ultima cosa poi vado a dormire... se hai 2minuti per leggere questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,493650.0.html sempre sul portatile da problemi con la gestione della batteria...
<teddy_> vado a dormire che mi sveglio alle7.... notte!!
<Carlin0> notte pipol
<kickass> we
<kickassamelo> we wew we
<kickassamelo> quando mettono firefox 8 e java aggiornato nei repo,anzi meglio,se mi dite come fare a sapere le novità che decidono i capoccia
<BetaBrain> http://arcadia.stefanochizzolini.it/common/contents/it/gnu-linux/LNW_files/pebkac.gif
<kickassamelo> we BetaBrain come spam andiamo male
<kickassamelo> You don't have permission to access /common/contents/it/gnu-linux/LNW_files/pebkac.gif on this server.
<BetaBrain> kickassamelo, aspe leggi questo se riesci http://arcadia.stefanochizzolini.it/common/contents/it/gnu-linux/LNW.htm
<BetaBrain> !pappa | kickassamelo KWF
<ubot-it> kickassamelo KWF: Non forniamo questo tipo di servizio: http://firax.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/motivacion-ubuntu.png
<kickassamelo> be si si vede
<kickassamelo> bot del pifero inutile
<kickassamelo> però BetaBrain io windows l'ho usato pochi mesi,poi son passato a linux
<kickassamelo> vedi firefox dice che java è da aggiornare
<kickassamelo> e sti patner di canonical non si decidono
<kickassamelo> so benissimmo come mettere il java nuovo,però,poi non essendo nei repo non si aggiornerà
<kickassamelo> cazzo fate,invece di caccarplugin per unuty,state dietro agli aggionamenti
<kickassamelo> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=BetaBrain+suka
<kickassamelo> we a quando le release finale del tuo cervello BetaBrain ?
<kickassamelo> Per qualche dollaro in più (For a Few Dollars More) - Ennio Morricone
<kickassamelo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP91fjSBj0o&feature=related
<BetaBrain> kickassamelo, a quando al tua serie di calci in hass ....? a no quello e il tuo cervello
<Steeler> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<kickassamelo> BetaBrain suka :D
<kickassamelo> ora mi vado a visionare Per qualche dollaro in piu.avi
<kickassamelo> dai dai BetaBrain
<kickassamelo> pinga pure
<kickassamelo> by a moonlight shadow.
<Steeler> !topic
<ubot-it> per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<alecv> buongiorno a tutti
<boymask2000> ciao
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<alecv> ho una chiave wirless tp-link tl-wn721n quando la inserisco nel pc si accende la lucina verde, e si connette al router, ma dopo un po' ubuntu non la riconosce più, (la lucina sempre verde rimane), devo toglierla e reinserirla. Se faccio LSusb nella lista non la trovo, nel wiki di ubuntu.com trovo questa pagina: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Link  dove dice che una versione è compatibile
<alecv>  con 10.04 e una versione con la 11.04, e dice che i driver sono i  ath9k_htc . l scarico dal seguente sito http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc ma li parla di configurare il kernel, non è che ho compreso molto. Qualcuno armato di buona volontà?
<glpiana> ola
<alecv> salve glpiana
<alecv> come si installa un .fw?
<glpiana> alecv, che roba sarebbe un .fw?
<alecv> ho comprato una chiavetta wirless , spe che ti posto il messaggio :ho una chiave wirless tp-link tl-wn721n quando la inserisco nel pc si accende la lucina verde, e si connette al router, ma dopo un po' ubuntu non la riconosce più, (la lucina sempre verde rimane), devo toglierla e reinserirla. Se faccio LSusb nella lista non la trovo, nel wiki di ubuntu.com trovo questa pagina: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWir
<alecv> elessNetworkCardsTP-Link  dove dice che una versione è compatibile con 10.04 e una versione con la 11.04, e dice che i driver sono i  ath9k_htc . l scarico dal seguente sito http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc ma li parla di configurare il kernel, non è che ho compreso molto. Qualcuno armato di buona volontà?
<alecv> sull'help mi dice di scaricare questo driver ath9k_htc vado sul sito e mi fascaricare un file .fw che dovrebbe essere (credo) un file firmware
<glpiana> alecv, la chiave adesso è inserita?
<alecv> si
<alecv> e funzionante
<glpiana> alecv, staccala. poi reinseriscila e quindi dopo un attimo digita lsusb   e  dmesg | tail
<alecv> quando gli gira male, ubuntu non la legge +
<glpiana> mettimi gli output su pastebin
<alecv> l'ho aPPENA STACCATA (E CAMBIATO PORTA) ti posto
<glpiana> alecv, metti anche l'output di lsmod
<alecv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/742018/
<alecv> ti ho dato tutti e tre i comandi
<glpiana> alecv, scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> intanto ti dico che è la atheros che vedi elencata in lsusb e che il driver ath9k_htc già è caricato
<alecv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/742021/
<alecv> allora xchè ad un tratto nn la riconosce +?
<alecv> devo cambiare il gestore di connessioni? :D
<alecv> ahh prima la atheros non c'era nell'elenco
<alecv> forse era la porta usb farlocca (era quella del frontale del pc)
<glpiana> alecv, ora sta andando. collegati con quella e quando smette di funzionare dai di nuovo dmesg | tail    e mostracelo
<alecv> ora l'ho messa nelle prese posteriori
<alecv> poteva essere la porta uusb a dargli noia? Prima smetteva di funzionare dopo 5 minuti
<alecv> ho salvato il tuo suggerimento su un file di testo. Grazie
<glpiana> sì
<alecv> glpiana, ti intedni di voip?
<glpiana> alecv, esponi il problema. chi sa aiutarti lo fa
<alecv> ho provato diversi client ma sento sempre la voce a mo di pernacchia (come il cellulare quando non ha campo). La voce va solo a tratti brevissimi
<glpiana> alecv, sicuro non sia un problema di connessione?
<alecv> glpiana,  con skype va decisamente meglio, la voce salta molto molto meno di freguente
<alecv> ieri ho provato a chiedere se esiste un programma x impostare la banda in ubuntu, magari x dedicare parte della connessione al voip, ma non ho idea se esista una cosa del genere
<glpiana> nemmeno io
<alecv> ora torno a lavoro, sperando che Infostrada mi faccia lavorare
<Tasinnanta> salve a tutti, problema con Kaffeine: se non cambio canale funziona in eterno ma dopo un pò che provo a fare zapping non funziona più! E la dvb-t disattiva la pen usb wireless...qulcuno sa darmi una mano?
<K99Brain> sono due penne usb?
<K99Brain> in questo caso forse insieme ciucciano troppa corrente, prova a metterle su porte usb lontane
<K99Brain> per lo zapping non ho idea
<Tasinnanta> si sono due usb
<Tasinnanta> anche lontane...
<Tasinnanta> piuttosto un conflitto tra le due come si risolverebbe?
<Tasinnanta> con ubuntu 10.10 non avevo problemi...e il pc più vecchio per giunta
<_Best_> ualà... BUONGIORNO e sopratutto buon #VENERDI!  :))))
<Tasinnanta> il mio kaffeine ha la versione 1.2.2
<Tasinnanta> posso retrogradarlo come si dice?
<Tasinnanta> tipo 0.8?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Tasinnanta> giorno
<Tasinnanta> ci impiega una vita a prendere il canale
<Tasinnanta> e spesso scrive kaffeine errore leggendo da:
<Tasinnanta> la mia domanda è posso installare la versione 0.8.8 di kaffeine su ubuntu 11.10 se si come?
<jester-> Tasinnanta: sudo apt-get install kaffeine libxine1 libxine1-all-plugins ffmpeg
<Tasinnanta> e non è l'ultima versione giusto?
<jester-> Tasinnanta: sono dei plugins
<jester-> Tasinnanta: kaffiene da repo va benissimo
<Tasinnanta> solo che è ultra lento e spesso non trova becca il canale
<Tasinnanta> ora provo
<jester-> Tasinnanta: a me va benissimo, hai collegato l'antenna sul tetto o l'artificiale
<Tasinnanta> antenna sul tetto
<Tasinnanta> il segnale è ottimo trova tutti i canali
<Tasinnanta> ogni tanto ne trova uno...ma non funge come il vecchio più rapido ed efficace
<Tasinnanta> vabbè lo terrò così1
<jester-> Tasinnanta: ma li salvi i canali o li cerchi tutte le volte
<Tasinnanta> no no son salvati
<Tasinnanta> ma per esempio clicco rai uno e dopo 4 minuti errore leggendo da:
<Tasinnanta> poi clicco un altro e funge
<Tasinnanta> poi non più
<Tasinnanta> un pò altalenante
<jester-> Tasinnanta puo darsi che dipenda da l  driver che gestisce la tua scheda tv
<Tasinnanta> il driver l'ho installato sia come ho trovato sul forum che quello propr che consiglia ubuntu
<Tasinnanta> proprietario
<massimo18> Tasinnanta, ma con una normale tv il segnale è ok?
<Tasinnanta> si!
<Tasinnanta> anche con kaffeine
<Tasinnanta> quando va!
<massimo18> allora mi sa che devi mettere un amplificatore di segnale sul cavo che metti sulla schedina
<Tasinnanta> aspetta nella vecchia casa con segnale molto più scarso non mi dava questo problema
<Lupoalbrto_951> ciao a tutti :)
<Tasinnanta> è proprio che si blocca e riprende dopo un pò!
<massimo18> Tasinnanta, allora può essere un problema di alimentazione della usb
<massimo18> in definitiva non è un problema di ubuntu quindi siamo OT
<Tasinnanta> non so è tutto nuovo...
<jester-> Tasinnanta: non è che la scheda sta su un hub usb non alimentato?
<Tasinnanta> come lo capisco..
<Tasinnanta> se metto un canale resta tutto il giorno acceso...e funziona...il problema è quando cambio canale
<jester-> Tasinnanta: è connessa direttamente alla usb o su un hub/switch
<Tasinnanta> sirettamete
<Tasinnanta> direttamente
<jester-> Tasinnanta: uname -r cosa risponde
<Tasinnanta> 3.1.0
<Tasinnanta> me l'avevi fatto aggiornare tu!!!
<Lupoalbrto_951> Ho un vecchio portatile (Compaq Presario 2100 - Celeron con HD da 40 GB) con XP lentissimo, quasi morto... Lo sostuisco con Ubuntu ma è la stessa cosa, si installa ma si blocca all'avvio. Va solo SliTaz (velocissimo!): ergo la ram è ok, giusto? La lentezza infinita di pende dal MBR? disco fisso difetoso?
<jester-> Tasinnanta: il pc è vecchio?
<Tasinnanta> no abbastanza nuovo, ripeto col vecchio funz meglio!!!
<jester-> Tasinnanta: o il driver o il segnale che non è all'ottimo
<Tasinnanta> va bene...
<Lupoalbrto_951> Vorrei provare una formattazione a basso livello ma non so dove trovare una guida. Qualcuno mi può aiutare o almeno indirizzare a una guida per la formattazione dell'HD?
<Tasinnanta> magari ci si sente in chat... ora devo fuggire!!!
<jester-> Lupoalbrto_951: Lupoalbrto_951 non è un problema di formattazione ma di hw
<jester-> si sarà qualche periferica falocca o la scheda un po a mignotte
<jester-> Lupoalbrto_951: piu facile che serva una pulita interna, se scalda si rincoglionisce
<Lupoalbrto_951> jester: grazie jester;  come posso fare? non sono un informatico...
<Lupoalbrto_951> jester: la ventola è sempre in funzione
<jester-> Lupoalbrto_951: se i condotti  la cpu e la vnetola stessasono sporchi vanno puliti, o provi a smontarlo o ti rivolgi a qualche negozio che fa assistenza
<Lupoalbrto_951> jester: ieri l'ho smontato ma i vari elementi sono molto chiusi.. l'assistenza non conviene, il valore della mcchina è quasi nullo
<Lupoalbrto_951> jester: posso soffiare col compressore nella presa d'aria...
<jester-> Lupoalbrto_951: non saprei che altro dirti
<jester-> Lupoalbrto_951: con la live?
<Lupoalbrto_951> jester: quindi escludi l'utilità di una formattazione... pensavo che col disco formattato una nuova installazione di ubuntu avrebbe creato un nuovo MBR e forse si risolveva...  con la live è lentissimo uguale.
<jester-> Lupoalbrto_951: installando, usa l'intero disco formatta tutto
<Lupoalbrto_951> jester: sì volevo proporio fare così, ma non so come formattare. qual'è l'utility per farlo?
<jester-> Lupoalbrto_951: se con la live è lento significa che il disco non centra
<jester-> Lupoalbrto_951: prova con puppylinux
<Lupoalbrto_951> jester: lento uguale!  va solo slitaz in modalità live  e non so come installarlo...
<jester-> Lupoalbrto_951: potresti entrare nel bios e settare le impostazioni di default
<Lupoalbrto_951> jester: nel bios ci vado solo per l'ordine del boot. come si fa a ripristinare le impostazioni di defalut?
<jester-> Lupoalbrto_951: http://spazioiberico.altervista.org/index.php/linux/articoli/140-slitaz-gnulinux-in-30-megabyte
<jester-> Lupoalbrto_951: di solito nell'ultima etichetta del bios dove s'è salva o esci senza salvare ci dovrebbe essere anche load setup default
<Lupoalbrto_951> jester: ok, grazie. Ci provo e poi cerco di installare prima ubuntu e poi, se non va, proverò con SliTaz. Grazie mille.
<jester-> Lupoalbrto_951: proverei con lubuntu
<Lupoalbrto_951> jester: sì ho già la iso, grazie di nuovo.
<Lupoalbrto_951> jester: ora devo andare. Ciao  :)
<Per> salve a tutti
<Guest36649> c'è qualcuno per una domandina rapida?
<glpiana> !nessuno | Guest36649
<ubot-it> Guest36649: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Guest36649> ok. allora. è possibile ISOLARE completamente una installazione di ubuntu.. ovvero, rendere inaccessibili i dati delle altre partizioni da una installazione fresca di ubuntu?
<glpiana> Guest36649, basta criptarne le partizioni
<glpiana> Guest36649, prova a vedere qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/FilesystemCriptato
<glpiana> Guest36649, e qualcosa puoi già fare in fase di installazione
<Guest36649> grazie! però mi sembra strano non ci sia un modo più semplice per isolare una fetta di disco e usare SOLO quella...
<glpiana> Guest36649, ah scusa, vuoi rendere inccassibili le altre aprtizioni. avevo capito male
<Guest36649> ..o forse mi ero spiegato io da cani :D
<glpiana> no, ho letto male :)
<Guest36649> che bella gente che usa Ubuntu comunque :D mi sono spiegato male io, no no, ho letto male io! :D
<massimo18> ?
<Guest36649> nel senso: super gentile!
<vincenzo> Ciao a tutti ragazzi
<vincenzo> Qualcuno saprebbe dirmi se è possibile mettere macbuntu su 11.10
<vincenzo> ?
<vincenzo> cèèè nessunoooo
<massimo18> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<vincenzo> giusto
<Guest36649> ciao vincenzo, se trovi qualcosa qui sul forum, prova http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=484363.msg3793872
<glpiana> vincenzo, macbuntu sarebbe un tema grafico?
<vincenzo> si
<vincenzo> a quanto ho capito
<vincenzo> dovrebbe apparire come un mac
<Guest36649> facci sapere...anche se come idea è un aberrazione :D
<glpiana> vincenzo, non c'è supporto su temi e quant'altro non presenti nei repository ufficiali. segui quanto indicato da Guest36649 e per altro chiedi eventualemnte su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest36649> ma de gustibus
<Guest36649> glpiana... novità sulla partizione completamente isolata?
<glpiana> Guest36649, nulla, ero via :)
<vincenzo> ok ringrazio comunque
<Guest36649> de nada vincenzo
<Guest36649> se frughi nel forum trovi sempre qualche dritta...e se poi c'è un bel "risolto" sul titolo, allora apprendi dagli errori e vai via liscio
<vincenzo> si ci ho provato ma trovo solo dritte pe 11.04
<glpiana> !chat | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vincenzo> e poi non sono molto pratico con linux
<Guest36649> vincenzo: in teoria in quello linkato c'è l'11.10
<vincenzo> sisi, a quanto ho capito spiega come togliere gli effetti grafici
<glpiana> !chat | vincenzo Guest36649
<ubot-it> vincenzo Guest36649: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vincenzo> ubot-it
<vincenzo> rispondo semplicemente
<filipetto> ragazzi bentrovati... ho un problema con la scheda video... niente di preciso però non riesco a impostare il monitor a mia piacimento... qualche consiglio?
<Guest20196> ciao
<Guest20196> volevo sapere un informazione
<Guest20196> ci siete?
<elgaton> Guest20196: Chiedi pure
<Guest20196> mhmm...
<Guest20196> ho istallato ubuntu...
<Guest20196> ma quando lo faccio partire quando accendo il computer mi da una schermata nera con edlle scritte e rimane cosi...
<Guest20196> delle*
<Guest20196> io ieri sera ho aspettao ore e ore sperando partisse...ma niente
<Guest20196> non so cosa fare
<elgaton> Guest20196: quali scritte compaiono di preciso? Ci puoi fornire il testo esatto?
<Guest20196> non si capisce...l'uniche parole che capivo sono " saned  disabled".....queste parole erano le ultime di quella serie di righe
<glpiana> Guest20196, già dal primo avvio dopo l'installazione?
<filipetto> glpiana ho un problema con la scheda video... o almeno credo
<glpiana> filipetto, esponilo. chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<filipetto> non so molto di preciso ma sembra che le prestazioni grafiche del mio computer si siano totalmente azzerate
<filipetto> non riesco neanche a modificare le dimensioni dello schermo
<glpiana> filipetto, vediamo anzitutto che scheda video hai, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga
<filipetto> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)
<filipetto> la risposta
<glpiana> filipetto, ora metti su pastebin l'output di: lsmod | grep radeon
<CompaDanie> Ciao uso ubuntu 11.10 e ho la versione 7 di firefox volevo chiedere se c'è qualche modo specifico per aggiornalo ? perchè su tutti i siti dice che si dovrebbe aggiornare da solo tramite i reposity ufficiale ma un'altro poco siamo alla versione 9 e questo non è ancora avvenuto .. qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa ?
<glpiana> !paste | filipetto
<ubot-it> filipetto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filipetto> ok
<Guest20196> si...dal primo avvio prima dell'istallazione
<glpiana> CompaDanie, se mai verrà inserito unavanzamento di versione di firefox nei repository l'aggiornamento avverà come per tutti gli altri programmi
<filipetto> ma la risposta era "abbastantemente" corta
<glpiana> Guest20196, sai come entrare in recovery mode?
<CompaDanie> glpiana:  ma quindi la versione 8 non è prevista ufficialmente ?
<glpiana> CompaDanie, non ne ho idea
<CompaDanie> glpiana: ok ;)
<Guest20196> recovery mode?....mhmmm
<glpiana> Guest20196, visualizzi il menu di grub all'avvio?
<Guest20196> sisi
<Guest20196> quello per scegliere i sistemi operativi
<glpiana> Guest20196, ecco, da lì prendi la seconda voce, recovery o ripristino
<glpiana> Guest20196, dovresti arrivare  aun mneu dal quale dovrai scegliere la conosle di root
<glpiana> Guest20196, sei sul pc in questione ora?
<Guest20196> no...è questo da dove scrivo
<Guest20196> me lo scrivo allora
<glpiana> Guest20196, una volta che apri la console di root anzitutto dai il comando: dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> ripsetta i trattini e gli spazi
<glpiana> Guest20196, non è detto che faccia qualcosa. in ogni caso ti restituirà il prompt. a quel punto scrivi: su tuo_utente
<glpiana> Guest20196, il prompt cambierà da # a $
<glpiana> Guest20196, scrivi: startx      e vediamo se parte così
<glpiana> io però ora vado via
<Guest20196> ma quando vado sul secondo comando dal menu grub mi apre un menu con 2 voce finali con scritto root(perche gia ci sono andato)
<Guest20196> io quale metto?
<glpiana> Guest20196, uno ha la rete e l'altro no. in questo caso è indifferente
<Guest20196> ah sisi...infatti ce scritto un con rete
<Guest20196> quindi la apro una e poi?
<glpiana> Guest20196, legig sopra, te l'ho scritto
<glpiana> *leggi
<glpiana> ciao
<Guest20196> ah si...scusa
<Guest20196> una volta configurato il comando?
<Guest20196> cosa devo fare?
<Guest20196> ah...senti.......appena ho scritto la prima digitazione....le parole "su tuo_utente" dove le scrivo?
<filo1234> se il tuo utente si chiama pippo scrivi su pippo e dai invio
<filo1234> e poi startx
<Guest20196> ok grazie....
<Guest20196> se non parte cosi cosa dovrei fare?
<Guest20196> ora provo su questo pc e vi faccio sapere...grazie mille!
<BetaBrain> sera tutti
<roxdragon> notte
<Guest23536> salve
<Guest23536> sono quello di prima, i guest 20196
<Guest23536> c'è nessuno?
<Guest23536> c'è glpiana?
<BetaBrain> !nessuno | Guest23536
<ubot-it> Guest23536: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<BetaBrain> che e successo Guest23536 ?
<Guest23536> scusate...
<Guest23536> praticamente...come dicevo prima....
<Guest23536> non si avvia ubuntu
<BetaBrain> aspe che leggo
<Guest23536> appena dal menu grub scelgo ubuntu mi appare una schermata nera con scritte e nn succede niente
<francesco_> e " glpiana" mi aveva fornito una guida ma che non ha funzionato
<Guest23536> e "glpiana mi aveva fornito una guida ma che non ha funzionato
<BetaBrain> Guest23536, io il problema mi lo capisco
<Guest23536> non capisci il problema?
<BetaBrain> che non parte ci sono dei motivi 2 capire cosa esce al boot iniziale
<Guest23536> allora
<BetaBrain> 3 ci vorrebbero dei dettagli
<Guest23536> io adesso hopreso un altro pc e posso fare tutto quello che mi dici sul pc interessato
<Guest23536> ok?
<Guest23536> ci 6?
<BetaBrain> si
<BetaBrain> ma cosa ti faccio fare se non so il problema?
<BetaBrain> accendilo ed avvialo
<Guest23536> è...io riavvio il pc e ti dico cosa dice
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> metti un nome Guest23536
<BetaBrain> pleaze
<Guest23536> allora...io adesso ho selezionao dal grub ubuntu 3.0.0-12
<Guest23536> mi chiamo matteo
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> si ok cambialo da guest
<BetaBrain> ok già si vede il grub ed e un solievo
<Guest23536> adesso mi sta facendo una schermata nera con un po di scritte
<BetaBrain> ok
<Guest23536> il problema è che rimane cosi e non si avvia
<BetaBrain> ok
<Guest23536> cosa faccio
<BetaBrain> quelle scritte magari dicono qualcosa
<BetaBrain> ma  come facciamo a vederlo ?
<Guest23536> si aspetta è
<Guest23536> allora
<BetaBrain> tenta
<Guest23536> dicono stopping log.....starting bluetooth........vabbè...comunque finiscono con starting cups printing spooler\server
<Guest23536> saranno una 15 di scritte con accanto (ok)
<BetaBrain> carica i driver
<BetaBrain> dopo alla fine
<BetaBrain> si ferma cosi
<Guest23536> cioè lui sta  cerando tutti i driver(audio,video ecce) .....
<BetaBrain> cosi pare ...
<Guest23536> e come si fa a farlo partire?
<BetaBrain> dovrebbe partire da solo
<BetaBrain> finito quella operazione dovrebbe andare
<BetaBrain> messaggi di errore?
<Guest23536> si ma ieri sera ce lo lasciato piu di un'ora e mezza
<Guest23536> nono....
<Guest23536> nessun errore
<BetaBrain> ok dimmi l'ultima scritta che vedi
<Guest23536> mhmm.... "Checking battery state...".....
<BetaBrain> e magari che versione di ubuntu è
<Guest23536> e sotto un trattino che lampeggia
<BetaBrain> si se bloccato li
<Guest23536> è ubuntu (x 32) 11.5 mesà
<Guest23536> si..non va piu avanti
<BetaBrain> o_O
<Guest23536> tipo qualche funzione per farlo partire in un altro modo esiste?
<BetaBrain> Guest23536, riformulo la domanda che versioen di Ubuntu hai 9.04,10.04.11.10 ?
<Guest23536> 11.10
<BetaBrain> a ok
<BetaBrain> Guest23536, non ho idea perché si blocca li ma sai dirmi che pc è?
<Guest23536> non mi ricordo la marca....ha intel (non mi ricordo esattamente ma è buona)...poi ati radeon di scheda grafica e 1 g di ram
<BetaBrain> Guest23536, che centra se e buono anche uanferrari e buona ma se ha un difetto in un cilindro non è più buona
<BetaBrain> cmq
<Guest23536> hahaha...sisi...hai ragione..ma non sono espertissimo
<BetaBrain> riavvia e dimmi se hai un altro kernel da poter selezionare  se no procediamo con un tentativo
<Guest23536> cos'è un kernel?
<BetaBrain> quello che selezioni 3.0
<Guest23536> ah
<BetaBrain> quella strringa che vedi e un kernel
<Guest23536> sul grub?
<BetaBrain> yes
<BetaBrain> ne devi vedere 2 per tipo
<BetaBrain> uno normale uno recovery mode
<Guest23536> allora......ho.... windows (che va tranquillamente)...poi ubuntu che ho scritto prima.......ubuntu (modalita ripristino) .....memory test  e memory test + serial console
<BetaBrain> ok allora vai sul primo che vedi
<BetaBrain> premi " e"
<BetaBrain> ti sia pre una schermata con tutta la stringa ed una serie di opzioni
<Guest23536> no ...forse ho sbagliato.....aspetta è
<Guest23536> e no sul grub vero?
<BetaBrain> quello che selezioni di solito anzi che premere ivio premi la " e "
<Guest23536> ah
<BetaBrain> e = Edit
<Guest23536> mi ha aperto il supporto minimale
<Guest23536> giusto?
<BetaBrain> ok vedi la stringa completa
<Guest23536> si
<BetaBrain> e ti puoi muovere col cursore
<BetaBrain> dx sx
<Guest23536> ci stanno un po di scritte
<Guest23536> no..senza cursore
<BetaBrain> si  ok
<BetaBrain> dovresti poter scrivere su quella stringa
<BetaBrain> posizionati verso la fine e dimmi tutto quello che vedi
<BetaBrain> quello che leggi
<Guest23536> io sulla schermata vedo un bordo bianco....
<Guest23536> la prima sh
<Guest23536> schermata che vedo
<jester-> Guest23536: usa le frecce e vai sulla riga linux
<Guest23536> linux /boot (ecc ecce)??
<BetaBrain> ssi
<Guest23536> fatto
<BetaBrain> dimmi cosa leggi
<BetaBrain> tralascia i numeri e verso la fine
<Guest23536> linux/boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12 generic root =uuid=(una serie di numeri)
<BetaBrain> dimmi se vedi ok verso la vine leggi per caso  ( ro )
<_Best_> ciaooo buon week-end!
<Guest23536> mhmm...certo..... allora      ro  quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<_Best_> click! ;)
<jester-> Guest23536: va in fondo alla riga e scrivi: nomodeset rootdelay=50 poi promi F10 per partire
<Guest23536> la riga....cioè...scrivo dopo 7?
<BetaBrain> linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.1.0-030100rc10-generic root=UUID=d020976a-e30d-4479-961b-41bd420c7606 ro   quiet splash
<BetaBrain> Guest23536, la vedi cosi giusto ?
<BetaBrain> Guest23536, ?
<Guest23536> non esattamente
<BetaBrain> jester-, ma vt.handoff=7 cosa centra ?
<BetaBrain> si ok
<BetaBrain> simile ?
<Guest23536> invece di 3.1.0 c'è scritto 3.0.0......e dopo cambiano altri numeri
<BetaBrain> cmq Guest23536 non succede nulla facciamo un tentativo
<BetaBrain> si ok era un esempio Guest23536
<Guest23536> ok
<BetaBrain> ..........................1b-41bd420c7606 ro nomodeset  quiet splash
<BetaBrain> inserisci quello dovve lo vedi ma sul tuo
<BetaBrain> dopo leggi sotto ci deve essere scritto come avviare
<Guest23536> scusa...non ho capito....io cancello quello che c'è scritto dopo ??
<BetaBrain> si
<BetaBrain> voglio capire na roba
<BetaBrain> fai coem ti dico che non scoppia :D
<Guest23536> dimmi
<Guest23536> xD
<BetaBrain> cancella vt.handoff=7 questo e inserisci dove ti ho fatto vedere nomodeset
<Guest23536> aspetta è....io nn ho capito quello che devo scrivere
 * BetaBrain accende un cero :S
<BetaBrain> ripeto
<BetaBrain> scrivi cosi come lo vedi ro nomodeset  quiet splash
<Guest23536> fatto
<BetaBrain> gloria ....
<Guest23536> poi
<BetaBrain> ok
<Guest23536> xd
<BetaBrain> adesso cosa leggi sotto ?
<BetaBrain> avvia in quella modalita o roba simile
<Guest23536> devo cancellare anche vt.handoff??
<BetaBrain> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Guest23536> adesso ho premuto f 10
<BetaBrain> ok e partito
<Guest23536> e mi si è chiuso
<filo1234> o.0
<BetaBrain> si è avviato
<Guest23536> no
<BetaBrain> come no
<Guest23536> no...mi si è chiuso tutto e il pc è acceso..ma il monitor nnon rileva niene
<BetaBrain> ti ho detto leggi sotto che ti spiega come avvia  il kernel con le modifiche fatte
<Guest23536> provo a rifarlo
<BetaBrain> yes
<Guest23536> mi dicevba
<BetaBrain> non ricordo se ctrl +x o altro
<Guest23536> diceva premi f 10 per avviare
<BetaBrain> a ok
<BetaBrain> allora quello
<BetaBrain> se non ce altgro
<BetaBrain> altro*
<Guest23536> ma devo stare attento agli spazi?
<BetaBrain> no
<BetaBrain> meglio 1 spazio tu che dici?
<Guest23536> ahah
<Guest23536> adesso ho premuto f10
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> che dice
<Guest23536> e mi ha fatto la schermata di ubuntu
<BetaBrain> naaaaaa
<BetaBrain> sul serio
<BetaBrain> si e avviato
<Guest23536> con sotto  le pallette ma non si muovono
<Guest23536> ma mi sa che si è impallatoù
<BetaBrain> ummm
<BetaBrain> aspetta
<Guest23536> ok
<BetaBrain> non troppo
<Guest23536> ma se dovesse partire
<BetaBrain> ecco se dovesse partire si fa quella modifica permanente
<Guest23536> poi sul grub ogni volta che lo accendo devo fare le stesse cose?
<Guest23536> ah
<Guest23536> pero mi sa che si è impallato
<Guest23536> riavvio?
<BetaBrain> si riavvia
<Guest23536> lo rifaccio?
<BetaBrain> si
<BetaBrain> poi se non va cosi
<Guest23536> se non va cosi?
<BetaBrain> lasci scritto alla fine vt.handoff=7
<Guest23536> no
<BetaBrain> coem no
<Guest23536> allora non lo devo cancellare
<BetaBrain> riprovi
<Guest23536> .....xD
<BetaBrain> adesso si
<Guest23536> noo...mi dia del tu dai
<Guest23536> cio 15 anni!
<BetaBrain> ripeto se non dovesse andare  lo lasci li
<BetaBrain> sempre aggiungendo nomodeset
<Guest23536> cosa lascio?
<BetaBrain> allora Guest23536 ti mostro le modalita che devi provare
<Guest23536> ok
<BetaBrain> ro nomodeset  quiet splash
<Guest23536> si..poi
<BetaBrain> ro nomodeset  quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<BetaBrain> ro nomodeset rootdelay=50  quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<BetaBrain> ro nomodeset rootdelay=50  quiet splash
<BetaBrain> ro  quiet splash vt.handoff=7 nomodeset rootdelay=50
<Guest23536> una di queste funziona per tutti i casi?
<BetaBrain> ecco questi sono i tentativi che devi fare
<BetaBrain> appena trovi quello che va mi chiami
<Guest23536> ok
<Guest23536> grazieù
<vittorio1> prova
<vittorio1> ho provato ubuntu 11.10 ma ci sono un po rimasto male...
<vittorio1> venivo da 10.10
<Guest23536> ma l'uguale non me la scrivere
<BetaBrain> uhmmm
<BetaBrain> porovare a pigiare i tasti per cercarlo no?
<Guest23536> sisi...ai ragione
<BetaBrain> Guest23536, la ì
<BetaBrain> la vedi
<BetaBrain> fianco backspace
<Guest23536> sisi
<Guest23536> mi fa sempre la schermata di ubuntu con i punti sottovrossi...ma non diventano bianchi...
<Guest23536> ora provo lultimo
<Guest23536> niente
<Guest23536> sempre cosi
<Guest23536> sembra si impalli con quella schermata di ubuntu
<Guest23536> betabrain ci sei?
<BetaBrain> si
<Guest23536> allora?
<BetaBrain> ......
<Guest23536> uhffa pero
<Guest23536> come posso fare
<BetaBrain> parte ho no
<BetaBrain> o no*
<Guest23536> no
<filo1234> Guest23536: ma che scheda video hai?
<Guest23536> mi rimane con la schermata di ubuntu con sotto i pallini tutti rossiù
<Guest23536> ati radeon*
<Guest23536> ati radeo
<BetaBrain> ma il disco gira
<Guest23536> e i driver sono aggiornati dapoco
<Guest23536> che vuol dire?(scusatemi)
<BetaBrain> hd si muove fa qualcosa?
<filo1234> li hai aggiornati tu?
<Guest23536> si li ho giornati io
<filo1234> ....
<BetaBrain> uhmm
<Guest23536> ah.....il disco nn si muove...la lucetta non da segni di vita
<BetaBrain> Guest23536, allora
<BetaBrain> tentiamoun altrea
<Guest23536> dimmi
<Guest23536> (latino)
<BetaBrain> ro  quiet splash
<BetaBrain> togli solo il finale
<Guest23536> E BASTA
<BetaBrain> si
<Guest23536> OK
<BetaBrain> :D
<BetaBrain> poverino anche lui con fegato ad escort :D
<Guest23536> me dice errore
<BetaBrain> che tipo :D
<BetaBrain> olee un errore
<Guest23536> mo mi si è tolta la shermata
<Guest23536> lo riavviato
<BetaBrain> si devi ricancellare però
<BetaBrain> che non rimane capit'
<Guest23536> si lavevo cancellato gia
<BetaBrain> ok
<Guest23536> quindi
<BetaBrain> senza lultima parte va
<Guest23536> no...senza lultima parte mi da erroreù
<BetaBrain> uhmm ok asep
<BetaBrain> un attimo che devo capire che cavolo e
<Guest23536> okok
<BetaBrain> vt.handoff=7
<BetaBrain> questo
<Guest23536> è sbagliato quello?
<BetaBrain> Guest23536, porva  a cambiare il valore  da 7 a che so 10
<Guest23536> ok...senza cancellare niente
<BetaBrain> no
<BetaBrain> ma non credo vada e una funzione di playmount
<Guest23536> me fa la schermata come se fosse stato avviato noemalmente
<Guest23536> quindi non va...
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> volgio provare a segare playmount
<mizio> ciao a tutti
<mizio> sono dinuovo qui
<mizio> ieri sera finalmente sono riuscito ad istallare ubuntu 11.10
<mizio> in dual con seven
<Guest23536> come faccio allora?
<Guest23536> xD
<BetaBrain> Guest23536, quando avvi prova la combinazione di alt+f1
<Guest23536> ok
<BetaBrain> dimmi che succede
<Guest23536> con quali modifiche?
<vittorio1> minzio come ti trovi.
<filo1234> Guest23536: senti un po' avvia da recovery e scegli root con rete
<filo1234> appena ci sei dimmelo
<Guest23536> ok
<BetaBrain> nessuna
<Guest23536> non va
<Guest23536> non succede niente
<BetaBrain> ok
<filo1234> Guest23536: senti un po' avvia da recovery e scegli root con rete
<BetaBrain> avvia recovery
<mizio> volevo un consiglio che tipo di antivirus potrei mettere su ubuntu non certo per ubunto stesso perche' so che i virus sono praticamente inesistenti ma piu' che altro per impedire che mi finiscano dei virus che a linus non fanno niente ma che mi finiscono nel sistema
<Guest23536> recovery mode attiva..ora?
<filo1234> Guest23536: sei in root?
<Guest23536> netroot?
<filo1234> si
<Guest23536> che faccio ora
<filo1234> hai il prompt????
<mizio> comunque questo ubuntu mi piace proprio ora devo sempre finire di configurarlo ma e' piuttosto carino
<filo1234> Guest23536: ???
<Guest23536> che vuol dire prompt?
<filo1234> Guest23536: hai il prompt? il #
<vittorio1> minzio ti gira bene a me si pianta
<vittorio1> minzio forse il mio pc è un po' vecchio
<filo1234> Guest23536: cosa leggi?
<Guest23536> si c'è un sumbolo e #
<filo1234> ok
<Guest23536> e una barra che lampeggia
<Guest23536> che scrivo?
<filo1234> Guest23536: dai questo comando per prima cosa così puoi darmi i link di eventuali comandi ok?
<Guest23536> ok
<vittorio1> mizio ti gira bene l'11.10 a me si pianta
<Guest23536> ma che comando devo dare?
<BetaBrain> Guest23536, non so sto aspettando anche io che so curioso
<Guest23536> hahah
<jester-> vittorio1: installa gnome-fallback-session e poi usa gnome classico senza effetti
<filo1234> Guest23536: dpkg -l | grep '*fglrx*'
<filo1234> Guest23536: dimmi se ti fa qualcosa
<Guest23536> ok
<Guest23536> il tratto v erticalecome lo faccio?
<vittorio1> jester grazie del consiglio ho gia provato ma mi trovo male lo stesso anche se non si pianta ero abituato al gnome di ub 10.10
<filo1234> ti da*
<filo1234> shift \ Guest23536
<Guest23536> invece gli asterischi con  sifth +??
<filo1234> si
<Guest23536> mi dice -1 sconosciuta
<filo1234> è un aelle
<filo1234> l
<filo1234> non -1
<open-deejay> salve ragazzi, ho un problema con ubuntu 11.10 ki può aiutarmi?
<filo1234> !chiedi | open-deejay
<ubot-it> open-deejay: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<open-deejay> ho un asus m50sv con ubuntu 11.10! ho un problema con l'audio, cioè è sempre al massimo anke se diminuisco il volume! cosa mi consigliate di fare? grazie davvero
<matteo> rieccomi...quello che nn va ubuntu.....mi è uscito dalla pagina
<Guest9804> filo1234...eravamo rimasti?
<mizio> girare mi gira piu' tosto bene ma dovete considerare che ho un i5 con 12 gb di ram
<filo1234> Guest9804: dpkg -l | grep '*fglrx*'
<mizio> per quanto riguarda l'antivirus che mi dite?
<filo1234> !antivirus | mizio
<ubot-it> mizio: antivirus is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav
<filo1234> open-deejay: apri un terminale e avvia alsamixer
<filo1234> open-deejay: abbassa li il PCM e il master
<jester-> mizio: antivirus in linux?
<mizio> non per linux
<mizio> logicamente ma siccome sulla macchina c'e' anche seven
<Guest9804> mi dice errore... -1 sconosciuto...
<alessandro_> ragazzi ho un problema con la scheda wirless broadcom 4318, ho installato i driver b43, si connette a tutte le reti tranne al router dell'ufficio, soluzioni?
<Guest9804> che devo fare?
<filo1234> Guest9804: non è un 1 è un a ELLE
<filo1234> l
<jester-> mizio: difficile che i database di antivirus linux siano aggiornati a covere
<Guest9804> ah...avevo letto male
<jester-> dovere*
<mizio> e allora che mi consigliate?
<jester-> alessandro_: se si connette la scheda centra no
<jester-> alessandro_: è il router ufficio che ti blocca
<alessandro_> ma prima di formattare il portatile, si collegava al router O.o
<vittorio1> mizio voi che ti consigliamo un antivirus per seven
<jester-> mizio: ufelè fa el to mestè, roba winzoz lasciala fare winzoz
<vittorio1> ?
<mizio> x seven uso quello della microsoft e mi trovo bene
<Guest9804> non mi dice niente....quando premo invio mi aggiunge un'altra riga per scrivere il prompt
<jester-> mizio: quindi che te ne fai in linux di un antivirus
<mizio> sempicemente
<filo1234> Guest9804: è in rete quel pc ora?
<mizio> se sono su linux e chiappo un virus di windows a linux non sucede nulla ma piu' fire in seven?
<Guest9804> si
<filo1234> Guest9804:
<filo1234> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri fglrx-modaliases
<Guest9804> sarebbe?
<filo1234> dallo
<Guest9804> ok
<vittorio1> jester e mizio io sto provando gnome 3 e mi trovo abbastanza bene
<vittorio1> anche perche ho lo schemo 3:4
<jester-> vittorio1: comunque fai questa procedura  http://paste.ubuntu.com/742445/
<Guest9804> mi dice che non ha candidati da istallare
<Guest9804> cosa faccio ora?
<filo1234> Guest9804: un esorcismo
<Guest9804> hahahaha....
<Guest9804> xD
<Guest9804> ci sei?
<BetaBrain> Guest9804, io devo rinunciare dato che on posso vedere bene cosa accade
<Guest9804> ma cosa mi consigliate??
<BetaBrain> mi dispiace cmq aspe che chiamo un prete :D
<Guest9804> hahah...
<BetaBrain> Guest9804, nel peggiore delle ipotesi reinstallare ma  secondo me  e troppo
<BetaBrain> può darsi che  non digerisce i nuovi driver
<Guest9804> si infatti...ma anche perche sono 4 volte bche lo istallo
<vittorio1> jester grazie provero ora devo scappare ciao a tutti
<Guest9804> ci siete??
<BetaBrain> Guest9804, non so che fare diventa difficile
<BetaBrain> davvero sono svenato ma  non mi viene in mente nulla
<BetaBrain> dovrei vedere o essere li
<Guest9804> mi puoi ridire quelle cose da modificare nella schermata di prima?
<BetaBrain> o_O
<EvaStroll> Scusate sono nuovo, ho provato a fare apt-cache search internet explorer ma non ho trovato niente, dove sbaglio?
<Guest9804> ma voi che siete dallaltra parte ....non potete chiamare un volstro capo....(un informatico ablissimo)??
<Guest9804> ad esempio èè
<BetaBrain> doppio O_O
<Aizram> O.o
<BetaBrain> Guest9804, ma o letto sul serio
<BetaBrain> ho*
<BetaBrain> o stavo sognando :D
<EvaStroll> vi prego aiutatemi non so dove trovare il pacchetto IE8 su ubuntu
<Guest9804> hahahah...che ne so..io nn so nniente di come si svolgono queste cose....scusate se nn dovevo dorlo...ù
<Guest9804> dirlo...*
<BetaBrain> Guest9804, ti ripeto non e facile per nessuno capire il perché
<Guest9804> sisi....bhe ai ragione
<BetaBrain> dovremmo vedere dei log ma  credo sia quasi impossibile
<Guest9804> che sono i log?
<BetaBrain> log quello che dice il pc
<Guest9804> ah...
<BetaBrain> quei bei messaggi che vedi al boot per esempio
<BetaBrain> Guest9804, la home cè l hai separata^?
<Guest9804> adesso io ho provato a riavviare ubuntu...ma non mi dice piu niente....neanche i "log"
<Guest9804> cos'è la home??
<BetaBrain> ok ricomincia da 0
<BetaBrain> consiglio spassionato
<Guest9804> lo riistallo??
<BetaBrain> si ma
<Guest9804> ma?
<BetaBrain> crea 3 partizioni
<Guest9804> perche?
<BetaBrain> / = root  /home = home Swap = swap
<BetaBrain> perché cosi se sminchi qualcosa installi solo la root e la home con i tuoi dati si salvano
<Guest9804> ok
<BetaBrain> adesso perdi tutto
<Guest9804> ora vi devo salutare....grazie di tutto
<BetaBrain> se non hai home separata
<BetaBrain> di nulla mi devi un fegato nuovo
<BetaBrain> :P
<filo1234> ciao pamela
<gambala> ciao a tutti
<gambala> chi mi spiega come collegare il pc alla tv tramite svideo? l'ho collegata, allavvio si vede fino alla schermata in cui carica ubuntu poi diventa tutto nero
<BetaBrain> gambala, io non saprei mai fatto sta cosa
<BetaBrain> magari aspetta salta fuori qualcuno che ti dice
<gambala> perchè se fosse un portatile proverei la combinazione di tasti per fare il video out
<gambala> ma essendo un fisso non saprei come fare....
<BetaBrain> e su pc fisso non puoi regolare l'uscita video
<BetaBrain> credo sia stessa cosa
<gambala> eh si che si por
<gambala> trà
<gambala> se no che monitor usi? solo che solitamente lo fa automaticamente
<BetaBrain> gambala, apri impostazioni schermo e controlla
<gambala> cosa dovrei controllare ? comunque devo usare un altro monitor, come si fa a entrare in modaliutà provvisoria o ancora meglio quella senza grafica?
<BetaBrain> controlla lo swich monitor cosa individua
<BetaBrain> sistema preferenze monitor
<gambala> BetaBrain: ma se non riewsco a vedere nulla come faccio a controllare?
<BetaBrain> e come faccio mi teletrasporto ?
<gambala> se lo collego ad un altro monitor vedrò l'altro monitor!
<BetaBrain> penso di si
<BetaBrain> che ubuntu stai usando?
<BetaBrain> e che scheda video hai ?
<BetaBrain> gambala, dai questo comando e pastamelo  xrandr -q
<gambala> qual'è la shortcut per aprire il terminale?
<gambala> anzi no preparo tutto con l'altro monitor poi vado dalla tv e do invio
<BetaBrain> o_O
<BetaBrain> allora vuoi avere un dual monitor
<BetaBrain> o che funzioni solo 1
<BetaBrain> non capisco
<BetaBrain> intanto pastami sto comando
<BetaBrain> e ripeto ubuntu e scheda video che usi ?
<BetaBrain> http://www.maxivista.com/pics/testimonials/sdidak_setup.jpg  vuoi una cosa del genere
<degli> nessuno di voi ha mai usato agetty?
<BetaBrain> !info agetty
<ubot-it> Package agetty does not exist in oneiric
<degli> BetaBrain: è tpo minicom, solo che l'apparato che ho io usa quello e non capisco come
<degli> in pratica viene fatto in moso che al login venga aperta la sessione della seriale ma non ho capito comeusarla
<BetaBrain> non so che cosa sia degli mi sto documentando
<BetaBrain> a dopo cena
<full80> ciao
<dave_> Salve a tutti! qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano con un problema di bluetooth? grazie in anticipo
<full80> ho installato VirtualBox e all'apertura del sistema mi appare la seguente scritta : l'accelerazione hardware VT-x-AMD-V non è disponibile sul sistema.  Alcuni sistemi guest ( ad es. OS/2 e QNX ) richiedono questa funzionalità e non potranno avviarsi senza di essa DA COSA DIPENDE ???
<Yaia> ciao
<Yaia> c'è qualcono?
<Yaia> qualcuno*
<bobbybong> !qualcuno | Yaia
<ubot-it> Yaia: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Yaia> grazie
<Yaia> sono ovviamente nuova di ubuntu, ieri ho istallato second life, ho problemi con l'anytalaising, io faccio machinima, quindi vorrei avare una grfica ottima... :S ho una ati radeon 6850 ho istallato i suoi divers, forse devo istallare altra roba?
<Yaia> ati hd 6850
<bobbybong> Yaia, se hai installato i driver ed è così non c'è niente da fare di più
<Yaia> O_O ma con winzoz vedevo una meraviglia
<treddista> Yaia: non c'è un modo per entrare nel setting dei drivers Ati e mettere al massimo l'antialias?
<Yaia> fatto
<Yaia> c'è il catalist center
<treddista> quindi hai tutto al massimo?
<Yaia> sì
<bobbybong> chi fa hardware lo fa per usarlo su windows di chi usa linux non si preoccupano più di tanto
<Yaia> ho letto su forun inglesi che altri avevano questo problema :S ma non hanno scritto la siluzione :(  solo che avevano risolto, quindi ho pensato che mi mancasse qualcosa.
<Yaia> vabbè grazie lo stesso :)
<treddista> Yaia: allora sai cos'è che non va? è che ubuntu usa le opengl mentre windows soprattutto per ste cose 3d usa le directx che sono molto più avanzate. quindi non credo dipenda dalla scheda.
<Yaia> infatti mi pare cje la mia è diretX12
<Yaia> 11
<Yaia> :S
<Yaia> vabbè
<FloodBotIt1> Yaia: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<treddista> Yaia: addirittura 12??? e non ne perdere altro tempo allora.
<Yaia> mnu 11 hi errato
<treddista> sì ok infatti anche io ho le 11, mi chiedevo dove avessi preso le 12. :D
<Yaia> quindi devo ricambiare sitema operativo che tristezza, mi stavo già affezionando :(  grazie lo stesso
<treddista> Yaia: dai solo se devi fare machinima
<treddista> Yaia: per il resto puoi usare ubuntu. Mica usi SL per tutto il giorno?
<Yaia> anche modellazione 3D autocad e blender per ora
<treddista> Yaia: blender su ubuntu va benissimo.
<Yaia> treddy.. sono un'artista multimediale.. purtroppo mi esprimo così :S Cmq carica una bellezza, vedo però devo i contorni seghettati
<treddista> Yaia: di autocad in 3d non te ne fai niente. Però per il 2d hai draftsight che è ottimo. uguale ad autocad dell'autodesk
<Yaia> sì , giò l' ho provato, ma a me serve il 3D per l'università
<treddista> Yaia: blender allora, e stai benissimo!
<Yaia> sì quello vala!!! ^_______^
<treddista> Yaia: studi architettura? devo andare a cena scappo.
<Yaia> no scenografia
<Yaia> buna cena
<eduard> ciao
<eduard> salve a tutti
<eduard> sono nuovo e non ho capito bene come funziona
<bobbybong> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<eduard> posso farti una domanda?
<bobbybong> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<eduard> come collegare e far funzionare huawei e220 su ubunto 11.10 (sono nuovo vengo da windows)
<bippop> Salve a tutti
<bippop> c'è qualcuno disposto a darmi una piccola delucidazione pls ?
<eduard> bippop te la posso fare io una domanda?
<bippop> Grazie, scusami ma sono nuovo per quanto riguarda Linux ( Ubuntu )
<bippop> Ho installato il programma wine nel pc
<eduard> aspetta anche io sono nuovo
<bippop> Volevo sapere se è possibile installare programmi per il controllo remoto team wiewer
<eduard> è che non riesco a collegare la mia chiavetta
<treddista> bippop: vedi che c'è anche per linux
<bippop> ah si ?
<treddista> sì
<bippop> ora provo a cercarlo,  grazie mille
<Yaia> anche io ho messo wine ieri ho fatto una prova, l'ho istallato, ho visto come si usa, ho letto che basta cliccare su apri con wine o .exe ma poi ubuntu mi blocca l'azione dice che potrebbe essere un file malevolo -.-'  e non lo è  Grrr come posso fregare ubuntu ?
<Davide_G> sicuro che dice quello Yaia ?
<treddista> Yaia: cosa vorresti installare con wine?
<Yaia> una cosa simile se vuoi te lo scrivo
<Yaia> sempre autocad, ma ho fatto una prova con un programma inutile! LOL windows live maker
<K99Brain> bippop, teamviewer non c'è nei repo ufficiali.. è vero
<K99Brain> bippop, però se guardi sul sito, esiste la versione linux
<K99Brain> bippop, http://www.teamviewer.com/it/download/index.aspx
<K99Brain> bippop, scarica il pacchetto debian
<treddista> Yaia: con wine autocad non va
<Yaia> e che pizza! O_O
<treddista> Yaia: ma per cosa devi usare autocad?
<treddista> scommetto per il 3d?
<Yaia> per la progettazione delle scenografie, ho anche una materia che sichiamava Autocad -.-'
<Yaia> modellazione digitale 3d (AUTOCAD) -.-'
<K99Brain> Yaia, prova qcad
<K99Brain> Yaia, è limitato rispetto a autocad
<K99Brain> ma è free
<treddista> Yaia: ti ho detto prima come devi fare se vuoi rimanere su ubuntu: usi draftsight che è identico ad autocad per il 2d salva anche in dwg. e per il 3d usi blender.
<treddista> K99Brain: qcad è un programma vecchiotto ormai. ora c'è draftsight
<Tony00> K99 Salve...ancora vivo?? quasi un anno ke nn entro...
<eduard> treddista mi puoi spiegare come cnnettermi con la chiavetta?
<K99Brain> treddista, non lo conosco draftsight... evidentemente son rimasto indietro :P
<Yaia> grazie  :) alllra purtroppo dovrò ricambiare sistema opertivo :(  Ma 3Dmax studo? Studierò anche quello quest'anno
<Yaia> quello gira?
<K99Brain> Tony00, lol, ciao
<Tony00> :p
<Tony00> k99 forse ti ricordi di me?? sono quello che aveva il compaq presario 1200 con sopra installato puppy linux..
<treddista> Yaia: 3dsmax su ubuntu dimenticatelo. qualcuno ha è riuscito ad installare una release di Maya. Ma 3ds....usa win
<Tony00> mi ha ftt disperare quel pc..l' ho buttato da sopra il balcone..
<treddista> eduard: che problema ti dà la chiavetta?
<Yaia> ok ^_^  grazie delle rispote :)
<Tony00> nn trovavo nexx distro linux ke girasse :(
<Badula> ciao qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmi come installare backtrack su cd ?? lol
<eduard> sono nuovo su linux
<Badula> ci ho provato come tutte le altre versioni di linux ma backtrack non funziona :/
<filo1234> Badula: chiedi su #backtrack
<Badula> neanche impostando il bot da cd
<filo1234> sei OT qui
<Badula> ok
<eduard> ben o male sono riuscito a collegare la chiavetta e farla riconoscere
<Badula> join #backtrack
<eduard> ma non si connette
<Tony00> ma su backtrack gira KDE?? scs domanda da ignorante.. xD
<filo1234> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<treddista> eduard: che significa allora "la riconosce" se dici che non si connette?
<Badula> sul chan di backtrack non rispondono
<filo1234> Badula: nno ci importa stop
<filo1234> !irc | Badula
<ubot-it> Badula: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Badula> ok...calmatiii
<Badula> ciao
<eduard> nel senso vedendo qualche guida su internet ho fatto gli stessi passaggi ma quando metto connetti niente da fare....
<treddista> eduard: allora inserisci la chiavetta e cosa accade? sul desktop esce il collegamento?
<Tony00> eduard hai provato da terminale??
<eduard> no se mi spieghi come si fà....
<eduard> treddista: quando connetto la chiavetta sopra me la fà scegliere e mettendo connetti all'inizio e come se tenta di connettersi poi dice disconnesso ora si è fuori rete
<Badula> qualcuno invece sa come configurare la chiavetta olivetti della tim ?? su ubuntu ovviamente !! lol
<treddista> eduard: stai allora parlando di una chiavetta per internet?
<eduard> treddista: si scusa non avevo precisato
<Badula> riesco a navigare con la chiavetta della vodafone che funziona con dei driver installati nel sistema...
<Badula> la olivetti funge solo con winzozz
<Badula> :/
<treddista> eduard: che compagnia è? la vodafone te la riconosce immediatamente
<Badula> treddista
<eduard> treddista: 3italia
<Badula> ??
<treddista> treddista: naturalmente se chiedi supporto alla 3 di ubuntu non hanno mai sentito parlare vero?
<treddista> eduard: volevo dire a te
<Badula> treddista puoi aiutare me invece ??
<treddista> Badula: con la chiavetta olivetti???
<Badula> si
<sbonfsss> ciao a tutti ho un problema di installazione chi  mi può aiutare?
<treddista> Badula: ma l'olivetti fa ancora driver?
<eduard> treddista: io ho installato ieri ubuntu ora provo a seguire i tuoi consigli anche se dubbito molto che quei geni della 3 avranno la soluzione
<treddista> eduard: infatti non ce l'avranno, ma siccome qualcuno prima di te avrà sicuramente risolto il problema puoi vedere su google.
<Badula> no...infatti riesco a navigare solo con la chiavetta della vodafone con dei driver trovati in internet
<Badula> sbonfsss
<treddista> Badula: senza driver la chiavetta non funzionerà mai e siccome l'olivetti non credo si sia mai interessata a linux...
<Badula> parla
<Badula> treddista : vabbe....grazie lo stesso =)
<treddista> Badula: usa quella della vodafone che va benissimo
<treddista> Badula: e che risposta è? cosa te li devo creare io i drivers?
<Badula> nono xD
<treddista> be goodnight! chiudo
<Badula> ciao treddista
<Badula> ciao ragazzi
<Badula> chiudo ank'io :P
<Badula> =)
<sbonfsss> eccomi badula..
<sbonfsss> sono scappati tutti?
<barabonf> ciao a tutti c'è nessuno?
<bobbybong> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<barabonf> non riesco a installare ubuntu sul mio net book mi da un errore e nn procede con l'installazione mi scrive "no such file or directory" qualcuno sa consigliarmi?
<bobbybong> come hai messo la iso sulla usb? barabonf
<barabonf> si ho provato anche da cd ma niente ho letto su un forum di installare con wubi ho provato ma non va...
<bobbybong> !usb | barabonf
<eduard> grazie treddista
<ubot-it> barabonf: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<barabonf> però vorrei installarlo mantenendo anche windows...
<bobbybong> chiaro
<bobbybong> fai un defrag a windows per potere ricavare lo spazio per ubuntu prima
<barabonf> poi...
<bobbybong> leggi il wiki
<bobbybong> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<bobbybong> barabonf, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ usa questo per creare la chiavetta avviabile con ubuntu
<bobbybong> perché hai solo windows vero?
<bobbybong> !installazione | barabonf  leggi questo per installare dalla chiavetta all'hardisk
<ubot-it> barabonf  leggi questo per installare dalla chiavetta all'hardisk: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<barabonf> ora provo un pò tutti i vostri consigli grazie mille...
<dave_> Ciao a tutti! Qualcuno mi può dire perché il mio internal-bluetooth funziona su Ubuntu 11.10 solo dopo aver avviato Windoz 7 prima?
<dave_> è un problema/bug alquanto seccante
<questionsss> 'sera a tutti! c'è per caso qualcuno che mi da una mano per le "politiche" di esclusione di determinate partizioni. (renderle inaccessibili)
<filo1234> renderle inaccessibili a chi?
<questionsss> mmmm a tutti
<filo1234> o.0
<filo1234> cioè?
<questionsss> allora. ho 3 partizioni. win, ubu vecchio e ubu fresco fresco, da ubu fresco fresco non voglio che si possa accedere alle altre due partizioni...
<questionsss> per ora so che la soluzione è cambiare le politiche dentro usr share polkit-1 actions
<filo1234> si ma gli uetneti fanno parte del gruppo admin?
<filo1234> utenti*
<filo1234> se sono admin è difficile
<questionsss> sono sempre io che uso lo stesso pc, ma voglio mantenere le tre cose separate
<questionsss> e se addirittura risultato separate ad un intrusore hacker, meglio ancora
<questionsss> *risultano
<filo1234> scusa la domanda eh
<filo1234> ma se usi solo tu il pc
<questionsss> non voglio mixare file
<bobbybong> pnt
<filo1234> ma se sono separate non mixi nulla se non le usi scusami
<questionsss> vabbè, allora, vorrei capire se è fattibile, e lo è, poi userò in futuro l'info..
<filo1234> capirei se diversi utenti dovessere usare quel pc, ma dato che lo usi tu...
<questionsss> si può isolare o no una partizione dalle altre? è una domanda che mi sembra strano non ci sia in giro...
<filo1234> allora nel caso di diverse utenze basterebbe  togliere quelle utenze dal gruppo admin  per prima cosa, o impostare delel regole appropriate nel sudoers e gia con questo saresti a posto
<filo1234> è una domanda che non c'è in giro perchè ha poco senso nel tuo caso, nel caso invece che ti ho espoesto è abbastanza automatica la cosa e la giochi sui permessi e sui gruppi
<filo1234> quindi io sinceramente non saprei
<filo1234> e poi non capisco la storia del mix dei file
<questionsss> ok, dove materialmente imposto la regola che vieta a chi non è sudo di aprire le partizioni?
<filo1234> chi non è sudo gia di per se non può montarle
<filo1234> per questo ti ho detto che è abbastanza automatico
<filo1234> e il file comunque è /etc/sudoers
<filo1234> !sudoers
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sudoers'
<filo1234> !sudo
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<questionsss> sul forum mi hanno indirizzato a vedere questa cosa qua cat /usr/share/polkit-1/acrtions/org.freedesktop.udisks.policy
<filo1234> e scusa allora chiedi a chi te l'ha suggerito di spiegare meglio...
<filo1234> perchè io non lo capisco
<questionsss> qua siete fantasticamente rapidissimi
<questionsss> se hai voglia- tempo, spiega che faresti te :D
<filo1234> te l'ho gia detto su
<filo1234> ma nel caso di un utente solo...mi basterebbe non usare le partizioni
<questionsss> facciamo finta che ci mettano le mani anche i miei coinquilini
<questionsss> che non sanno che fanno e rischiano di mangiarmi viva la partizione con ubu vecchio tanto faticosamente settato
<filo1234> eh te l'ho detto gli do i permessi nel sudoers, se voglio che usino sudo per qualcosa impostando la regola nel sudoers
<filo1234> altriemnti li togo da sudo e stop
<filo1234> se poi vuoi saperne di più sulle policy freedesktop http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<filo1234> man sudoers ti chiarirà le cose sul file
<filo1234> bah
<bobbybong> uno per sera
<Lenn> Ho scaricato un file .iso ideato per windows, non ne posso fare a meno, come lo apro o come lo istallo? Insomma come lo posso far funzionare?
<bobbybong> due
<bobbybong> i .iso si masterizzano
<Lenn> devo per forza passarlo su un disco quindi?
<filo1234> Lenn: scusa ma cosa c'è in questo file .iso?
<Lenn> filo1234: Un programma
<biox> 'sera
<MrBerny> buonasera!!!
<biox> ho installato i seguenti programmi su ubuntu minimal (linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils alsa-source) ma l'audio non ne vuole sapere di funzionare. potete aiutarmi?
<biox> ho seguito questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel ma nulla
<yvesBsAs> ciao biox , las scheda suono è riconosciuta?
<yvesBsAs> cioè, seguendo la guida, vedi il device?
<biox> ciao yvesBsAs, seguendo la guida vedo solo il modello
<biox> ho dato questo comando cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<biox> e mi ha restituito Realtek ALC269VB
<biox> e Intel CougarPoint HDMI
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, HDMI mi sa che è l'audio sulla scheda video, sull'uscita HDMI..
<bigo72> credo di aver fatto un po' di casini con i driver della scheda video, ma niente di irrecuperabile. Avrei bisogno di sapere se i miei nouveau sono ben installati. Il dubbio mi viene perchè plymouth non funziona alla giusta risoluzione, anzi, vedo una marea di rigacce colorate. Chi mi aiuta?
<yvesBsAs> spetta, postami cosa esce dal comando su questo sito
<yvesBsAs> !paste | biox
<ubot-it> biox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<yvesBsAs> digita questo comando
<yvesBsAs> lspci
<yvesBsAs> copia ed incolla sul sito, poi passami il link
<biox> ok
<biox> ho xterm come faccio a selezionare tutto?
<yvesBsAs> selezional, poi vai sul sito e dai il click con la rotella (tasto centrale)
<biox> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/742768/
<yvesBsAs> ok, la rileva
<yvesBsAs> Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<yvesBsAs> dammi un minuto
<biox> anche 10 xD
<yvesBsAs> biox, in driver hardware vedi driver da installare?
<biox> ho fluxbox
<biox> non gnome
<biox> ho installato ubuntu minimal
<biox> con ubuntu normale l'audio funzionava
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, se non erro dovresti mettere i driver nvidia,
<yvesBsAs> si, appunto..
<biox> e come posso fare?
<yvesBsAs> quel pc è recente?
<bigo72> mmmhhh, come al solito, quando si parla di drivers video, di nvidia e del fot**to plymouth, l'aiuto è solo un miraggio ;-)
<biox> si... è un asus x53sc
<biox> ma che c'entrano i driver nvidia con l'audio?
<yvesBsAs> bigo72, io quello non lo sfioro manco di striscio, una falsa manovra e non ti si avvia più..
<bigo72> yvesBsAs: per questo dio inventò la formattazione :D
<yvesBsAs> biox, è che Alsa sta controllando la scheda audio presente nella scheda video HDMI
<yvesBsAs> se non mi son preso un granchio..
<bigo72> una volta c'era jester- che era un mito, chissà che fine ha fatto
<biox> c'è scritto anche in alsamixer, ma non ero arrivato a capire che era la scheda video
<yvesBsAs> flux usa pulse?
<biox> non lo so, io oltre a fluxbox non ho installato altro
<yvesBsAs> non saprei, mai usato flux, non vorrei farti installare una marea di roba gnome che non ti serve, mi spiace
<yvesBsAs> ma secondo me serve un qualche cosa per indicargli quale scheda usare, come su gnome
<yvesBsAs> oppure creare un file di configurazione apposito, ma bisogna conoscerlo, a tentativi si rischiano macelli
<biox> se installo pulseaudio risolvo?
<yvesBsAs> spetta, leggiti questa discussione
<yvesBsAs> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,214878.0.html
<biox> ti riferisci alla risposta di psqcld?
<yvesBsAs> ci son 2 o tre post dove appaiono riferimenti ad alsa
<biox> si ma servono per regolare l'audio
<yvesBsAs> si si, comunque controlla nel forum, non mi stupirei ci fosse la soluzione
<biox> com'è il device name della scheda audio corretta?
<yvesBsAs> nessuna idea, uscita audi analogia ed uscita audio digitale, penso
<biox> su alsamixer c'è scritto Card: HDA Intel PCH, e con f6 dice select sound card e poi enter device name
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-19
<filo1234> biox: scusa una cosa dai il comando groups
<filo1234> e dimmi cosa ti da
<biox> adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<filo1234> aggiungi il tuo utente al gruppo audio
<filo1234> sudo adduser $USER audio
<biox> fatto
<filo1234> riavvia
<biox> ok
<biox> filo1234: fatto
<biox> ora però non mi apre più alsamixer
<filo1234> biox: niente?
<biox> no
<filo1234> ah aspe
<filo1234> scusa non c'è admin in groups?
<filo1234> hai usato una minimale vero?
<biox> si
<biox> no c'è solo adm
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> strano però
<filo1234> ascolta domani faccio una prova se riesco e vedo
<filo1234> che versione hai installato?
<biox> penso la 11.10
<biox> anzi è la 11.10 minimal
<filo1234> biox: ok
<filo1234> per ora sono cotto e non ho idee
<filo1234> vado a nanna
<biox> filo1234: ahahhah ok
<biox> vabbè se puoi ci si sente domani... ok?
<biox> grazie a tutti dell'aiuto
<biox> 'notte
<dalia> ciao
<filipetto> ragazzi ho un problema con le impostazioni del monitor... la scheda video sembrerebbe installata correttamente... qualcuno mi potrebbe consigliare?
<ugone> Ciao a tutti
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<elgaton> Salve
<BlAd373> ciao a tutti
<fester-> Una guida per aggiornare Gnome 2.3 a Gnome 3 ?
<enzotib> fester-, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<fester-> enzotib: 10.10
<enzotib> fester-, non credo proprio che con la 10.10 si possa
<fester-> Davvero?
<fester-> Non ho installato ubuntu-desktop, ma soltanto gnome-core attualmente
<enzotib> fester-, probabilmente devi compilarlo, non ti conviene
<enzotib> fester-, ma perché non metti la 11.10 che viene molto più semplice?
<fester-> enzotib: Ho letto delle guide in giro per la 10.10, saranno attendibili?
<fester-> enzotib: Mah io sono un po' conservatore, preferisfco rimanere con quello che ho
<enzotib> fester-, se è una macchina sacrificabile (nel senso che non hai problemi a reinstallare), tenta pure
<fester-> Tra l'altro per come me la sono configurata va dopo piu di un anno che e' una bomba
<enzotib> e allora io non toccherei niente
<enzotib> non è che gnome3 sia questo grande miglioramento
<fester-> Cioe' , pochi secondi e ho il desktop, mai nessun rallentamento in nessuna operazione
<enzotib> è un nuovo paradigma di interazione dell'utente con il pc, un po' come unity, o lo ami o lo odi
<fester-> Eh si.. ho visto la grafica e sembrava accattivante
<fester-> L'unico motivo che mi ha spinto a fare questo passo. Di solito non tocco niente
<fester-> Va bhe t ringrazio, buona giornata
<geko> !mp3
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<alecv> salve
<alecv> all'avvio di ubuntu 11.10 dopo il logo schermonero, avvia cups e da ok e poi lampeggia tutto e non carica la pagina dove di solito mi loggo
<alecv> anzi lo schermo dopo che ha lampeggiato per un po' rimane nero
<alecv> se riavvioe tengopremuto masc, mi appare grub is loading (o una cosa del genere) ma poi non mi appare grub (volevo avviare da recovery)
<fransis> ho installato ubuntu 11.10,ma non va benissimo sul mio pc, come posso tornare alla versione precedente?
<fransis> ?
<enzotib> fransis, installi da zero la versione precedente
<fransis> come?
<Holden> fransis, prendi un cd di una versione precedente e installi da zero
<fransis> ah..pensavo si potesse fare con un procedimeneto piu semplice..
<fransis> ok..grazie
<Holden> fransis, purtroppo non c'è un metodo più semplice
<fransis> quindi devo reinstallare ubuntu 11.04 con la usb
<Holden> si
<fransis> ok
<fransis> holden, sai perche la cam non mi funziona piu da quando ho installato 11.10?
<Holden> fransis, non saprei. che cam è?
<fransis> è integrata al pc
<Holden> fransis, con cheese non va?
<fransis> non saprei..non conosco cheese
<Holden> installalo
<fransis> ok..ti dico tra un po
<fransis> holden, si con cheese funziona
<fransis> pero su skype no
<bobbybong> colora i mandala ti rilassi
<Pino0fPersia> ciao scusate ho fatto una cazzata , senza volerlo ho eliminato il pannello in alto di ubuntu e poi ho cercato di rimetterlo solo che adesso non so piu come fare riapparire le due freccette della connessione  internet dove potevo scollegare e ricollegare la connessione, poi prima quando aprivo un aplicazione mi usciva in alto sempre nel pannello l'icona dell'aplicazione e la potevo chiudere da li , adesso non mi appaiono piu nemme
<Pino0fPersia> no quelle icone
<Pino0fPersia> non è che potete aiutarmi a rimettere a posto sto cadsino?
<Guest73434> guest?
<filo1234> Pino0fPersia: tasto dx sulla barra e aggingi area di notifica
<Guest73434> oh..
<filo1234> aggiungi*
<filo1234> Pino0fPersia: e anche indicatore
<Pino0fPersia> scusami filo1234  io ho aperto aggiungi al pannello ma non sono riuscito a ritrovare quelle icone
<Pino0fPersia> te intendevi che devo aprire aggiungi al pannello o un altra cosa
<filo1234> si aggiungi al pannello area di notifica
<Pino0fPersia> perche non vedo aggiungi area di notifica
<filo1234> e anche indicatore
<Pino0fPersia> si ma li non riesco a ritrovare quell'icona della connessione e poi non so cosa devo aggiungere per far riapparire l'icona in alto dell'aplicazione che apro
<Pino0fPersia> indicatore cosa vuoldire
<filo1234> allora tasto dx sul pannello... "aggiungi al pannello "
<Pino0fPersia> ok adesso lo apro
<filo1234> seleziona "area di notifica"
<Pino0fPersia> ok un momento che lo faccio
<filo1234> poi seleziona "indicatore"
<Pino0fPersia> un momento perche io qui sto usando ancora la versin elucid ubuntu 10.4 sei sicuro che ho quelle aplicazioni pure qui?
<Pino0fPersia> perche sto guardando e non le vedo
<filo1234> si appunto e io ti sto dicendo quello che c'è nella 10.04
<Pino0fPersia> a si  scusa area di notifica cè
<Pino0fPersia> sisi scusa aspetta che sono io che non ci vedo
<Pino0fPersia> un momento che trovo pure indicastore
<Pino0fPersia> indicatore
<Pino0fPersia> ok trovati tutti e due
<Pino0fPersia> si mi è riapparsa l'icona della connession e az
<Pino0fPersia> t i ringrazio
<Pino0fPersia> son proprio un impedito
<Pino0fPersia> ti ringrazio filo1234  mi son riapparse
<Pino0fPersia> filo1234,  ci sei ?
<Pino0fPersia> volevo dire non riesco a selezionare sposta sull icona area di notifica per riportarla dove era prima a destra
<filo1234> Pino0fPersia: devi prima sbloccarla
<Pino0fPersia> sisi no scusa dovevo centrarla bene adesso l'ho spostata
<Pino0fPersia> si mo è tutto a posto
<filo1234> Pino0fPersia: apt-get install oculista
<filo1234> lol
<Guest73434> salve..vorrei conoscere nello specifico il funzionamento dell'aggiornamento bind9-host .. e piu in generale qual'è lo scopo preciso di bind e come agisce
<Pino0fPersia> filo1234,  scusami siccome qui con sta lucid mi continua a dare il problema che molte volte avvio e non ho le unita disco  poi riavviando piu volte mi ritornano, è un bag di ubuntu 10.4 oppure se installo l'ultima versione di ubuntu mi resta sto problema
<Guest73434> ho fatto qualche ricerca ma mi piacerebbe avere qualche delucidazione in piu..anche in chat se preferite.
<Pino0fPersia> devo fare instal oculistica o ère uno scherzo
<Pino0fPersia> o era uno scherzo
<Pino0fPersia> ue io lo faccio magari mi saltan fuori un paio di occhiali
<Pino0fPersia> vabe scherzavo filo comunque sto problema che mi da che a volte non mi appaiono le unita disco è un bag di ubuntu?
<Pino0fPersia> io spero che non mi resti lo stesso problema con l'ultima versione
<Guest73434> salve..vorrei conoscere nello specifico il funzionamento dell'aggiornamento bind9-host .. e piu in generale qual'è lo scopo preciso di bind e come agisce.
<Guest73434> ho fatto qualche ricerca ma mi piacerebbe avere qualche delucidazione in piu..anche in chat se preferite.
<Guest73434> ok..
<fredd> ciao a tutti :)
<Guest78852> c'è nessuno???
<filipetto> ragazzi ho un problema con le impostazioni del monitor... la scheda video sembrerebbe installata correttamente... qualcuno mi potrebbe consigliare?
<giorgio> ciao ho un prolema nn mi si vede nessun tipo di immagine su mozilla firefox mi potete aaiutare
<Holden> giorgio, forse sono disabilitate nelle preferenze
<giorgio> nn penso cmq come lo vedo
<Holden> preferenze->contenuti
<thunder83> scusate se scrivo qui, ma sulla chat non mi risponde nessuno: ho un problema con gnome, non mi apre la home, dicendo che la posizione non è una cartella
<thunder83> come posso fare?
<biox> buon pomeriggio
<Holden> !pazienza | thunder83
<ubot-it> thunder83: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<giorgio> grazie perfetto
<thunder83> certo, ma infatti non è che lo pretendevo, stavo solo chiedendo! :D
<giorgio> e invece su midori non vedere video a parte youtube che faccio
<full80> ciao
<full80> ho installato VirtualBox e all'apertura del sistema mi appare la seguente scritta : l'accelerazione hardware VT-x-AMD-V non è disponibile sul sistema.  Alcuni sistemi guest ( ad es. OS/2 e QNX ) richiedono questa funzionalità e non potranno avviarsi senza di essa ; domanda  DA COSA DIPENDE ??
<xteno> !virtualbox | full80
<ubot-it> full80: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<full80> xteno,  devo leggere configurazione ??
<xteno> full80, prova a dare un'occhiata al link non ti so dire di più
<full80> xteno, ok grazie per ora
<xteno> è probabile che ci trovi qualcosa che fa al caso tuo
<xteno> di nulla
<xteno> full80, guarda anche qua http://it.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110415162554AAcK80L
<full80> xteno,   sai non vedo allora guarda su virtualbox se è attivata l'accelerazione VT-x, guarda nelle impostazioni della macchina virtuale e la attivi
<xteno> full80, vai in impostazioni>sistema di virtualbox e abilita la funzione se non lo è
<xteno> altro non so dirti
<full80> xteno,   per caso è funzionalnilità estese : abilita PAE/NX  ?? nella parte del provcessore ?
<xteno> impostazioni poi vai a sistema
<xteno> là trovi l'opzione che ti serve
<xteno> impostazioni>sistema>accelerazione
<xteno> trovato?
<full80> xteno,  non mi lascia entrare
<xteno> strano
<full80> è i neretto grigio chiaro
<xteno> io ci entro nel mio virtualbox
<xteno> devi chiudere se hai attivo qualche macchina virtuale
<xteno> a macchina spenta ci entri
<full80> scheda madre  processore mi fa entrare, ma in accellerazione NO
<xteno> in impstazioni
<full80> si macchina spenta
<xteno> strano
<xteno> che distribuzione usi
<full80> 4.1
<xteno> hai installato l'ultima versione di virtualbox?
<xteno> vai nel sito e scarica l'ultima
<full80> oracle VM virtual
<full80> 4.1.6 ho
<xteno> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<full80> si quella ho scaricato
<xteno> dove l'hai installata su quale distribuzione linux?
<full80> ubuntu 11.10
<full80> ho messo anche la patch
<xteno> a me è attivata
<xteno> e sto usando la ubuntu 11.04
<full80> a me non si ativa accelerazione
<xteno> è probabile che il tuo pc dal lato hardware non abbia tutti i requisiti
<full80> impostazioni rete cosa si mette
<xteno> dipende in genere NAT
<filipetto> ragazzi che qualcuno sappia la rete kad deve essere abilitata da terminale perchè diventi attiva???
<full80> xteno,  ho messo NAT ed è sparita quella frase iniziale
<full80> xteno, ora vedo se si connette la rete per internet
<xteno> dovrebbe farlo si
<enzos> salve ragazzi, ho un problemino con thunderbird, in pratica con una connessione che non richiede nessun proxy e server va liscio, invece con una che ne richiede non riesce  a collegarsi, ma su strumenti-avanzate imposto bene porta e proxy ma niente da  fare, mi dice in ocntinuazione, connessione al server non riuscita, come mai?
<davide2> ciao:-D
<BetaBrain> sera gente
<bobbo2011> ciao raga, come faccio a scaricare ?
<BetaBrain> bobbo2011, di cosa parli?
<bobbo2011> films ?
<bobbo2011> ho sbagliato canale ?
<BetaBrain> !warez | bobbo2011
<ubot-it> bobbo2011: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<BetaBrain> pare proprio di si
<bobbo2011> :-)
<bobbo2011> qui si mangia ?
<bobbo2011> cosa si fa ?
<BetaBrain> canale supporto ubuntu
<bobbo2011> bene
<bobbo2011> allora vi saluto e buon weekend ..
<BetaBrain> ciao anche a te
<bobbo2011> grazie lo stesso
<andry> chi mi aiuta con la configurazione di internet?
<andry> C'è nessuno capace di configurare internet su ubuntu?????
<andry> Va bene ho capito.............GRAZIE !!!!!!!!!
<BetaBrain> !nessuno |  andry
<ubot-it> andry: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<andry> è 5 minuti che uso ubuntu e è comprensibile che non ci capisca niente!
<BetaBrain> cosa vuoi capire ?
<BetaBrain> se sei su internet sembra tu sia collegato ..... o no ?
<andry> no , sono entrato usando windows....
<BetaBrain> se esponi il problema  e/o dubbi magari ti si aiuta
<andry> adesso vado a mangiare. se poi ti trovo ancora ti spiego
<andry> GRAZIE
<BetaBrain> ok
<enzos> salve ragazzi volevo scaricare gpg ma dal sito vedo molte cartelle, come si fa?
<pdn> ciao
<pdn> qualcuno di voi usa firestarter?
<pdn> ho  un problema...non visualizzo gli eventi
<BetaBrain> pdn, non penso
<pdn> cosa?
<BetaBrain> che si usi firestarter
<BetaBrain> io non lo usoù
<pdn> a ok
<BetaBrain> ho già iptable ed ifw se mi serve
<pdn> si in effetti mi dicono che non serva  ma mi piaceva
<BetaBrain> per fare cosa
<BetaBrain> se posos
<BetaBrain> posso
<pdn> firestarter non dovrebbe essere solo una interfaccia grafica di iptable?
<BetaBrain> ufw*
<BetaBrain> diciamo di si
<pdn> provengo da windows quindi tutto ci
<pdn> quello che ha interfaccia grafica è più digeribile per me
<BetaBrain> capisco
<BetaBrain> ma un firewall non credo ti serva  a molto
<pdn> si anche perchè uso un router con firewall
<pdn> solo che mi girano le scatole che non funzioni lo stesso
<BetaBrain> e se posso magari leggi qui http://arcadia.stefanochizzolini.it/common/contents/it/gnu-linux/LNW.htm
<BetaBrain> cosi se ti sei avvicinato da poco al mondo linux ti chiarisce alcuni punti
<BetaBrain> pdn, sono mentalità differenti
<pdn> ok grazie
<BetaBrain> di nulla
<mrtpopo> ciao a tutti
<BetaBrain> ciao mrtpopo
<pdn> ciao ora nanna...buona serata
<mrtpopo> ciao
<karma_> sera a tutti
<karma_> piccolo aiuto , uso ubuntu 11.10 vorrei sapere se è possibile cambiare il colore del testo delle cartelle
<karma_> per esempio da nero a blu....
<karma_> grazie
<karma_> visto che lo sfondo della scrivania non mi permette di vedere bene i nomi delle varie cartelle
<Andrea> salve ragazzi
<Andrea> ho istallato ubuntu...ma ho un problema...
<Andrea> mi potreste aiutare?
<Guest55526> aiuto!!
<Guest55526> praticamente...appena accendo il sistema operativo.....faccio in tempo ad aprire una cartella che mi si blocca il mouse....!!
<Guest55526> ci siete?
<Guest55526> ma c'è nessuno??
<andry> buonasera a tutti
<andry> C'è qualcuno che può spiegarmi come si configura internet su Ubuntu?
<andry> help, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi???
<francesco_> scusate
<francesco_> mi potreste risolvere un problema??
<francesco_> praticamente....una volta istallato ubuntu....mi si blocca sempre...cioè..lo accendo e si bloccva dopo un po(no il caricamento è...proprio il dekstop.......cioè...nn risponde piu...il mouse nn si muove..)...poi lo riavvio e si riblocca...
<francesco_> c'è nessuno?
<enzotib> francesco_, difficile fare una diagnosi
<francesco_> è lo so.....
<francesco_> che sfortuna...
<enzotib> prova a guardare nei log
<francesco_> ma io nn sono pratico di queste cose
<francesco_> aspettate
<francesco_> forse è possibile che sia il kernel?
<bigo72> salve a tutti, dopo aver installato ironhide ed aver appurato che la mia scheda non è contemplata, voglio disinstallarlo, ma il pacchetto è bloccato e tutto pkg "rotto" non posso più installare o disinstallare nulla
<enzotib> bigo72, che succede se provi a disinstallare?
<bigo72> ho provato con apt-get purge, con ppa-purge
<bigo72> enzotib: una serie di errori, un attimo che te li posto
<enzotib> !pastebin | bigo72
<ubot-it> bigo72: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bigo72> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/743655/
<enzotib> bigo72, mi posti il contenuto di /var/lib/dpkg/info/ironhide.postrm ?
<bigo72> enzotib: eseguo
<bigo72> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/743660/
<enzotib> bigo72, anche il contenuto di /etc/group
<bigo72> arrivo
<bigo72> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/743663/
<bigo72> e comunque nel frattempo ho una CPU a 85 gradi!
<bigo72> ma che m'è venuto in mente di sperimentare?
<enzotib> bigo72, vedi la riga prima di groupdel?
<enzotib> nel file ironhide.postrm ?
<enzotib> riga 30
<bigo72> eccomi
<bigo72> si
<enzotib> ecco è un errore, non ci vuole il '>', ma ci vuole un '-gt'
<enzotib> bigo72, devi aprire il file con privilegi di admin e modificare
<bigo72> mh, un attimo che edito
<enzotib> sarebbe anche da segnalare sto bug, se non lo hanno già fatto
<enzotib> bigo72, mi raccomando a lasciare uno spazio prima e dopo il -gt
<bigo72> enzotib: i numeri di riga non corrispondono a quelli di pastebin
<bigo72> mi pasti la riga interessata, cortesemente?
<enzotib> bigo72, poco male
<enzotib> bigo72, if [ `cat /etc/group |grep ironhide |wc -l` > 0 ]; then
<enzotib> deve diventare: if [ `cat /etc/group |grep ironhide |wc -l` -gt 0 ]; then
<bigo72> ok, eseguo
<bigo72> enzotib: quindi ora dovrei poter disinstallare
<enzotib> vediamo se va
<bigo72> enzotib: sei un mito!
<enzotib> vado a dormire, ciao
<bigo72> grazie davvero enzotib
<bigo72> mi hai salvato da un formattone della madonna
<enzotib> per così' poco?
<enzotib> questo tipo di problemi si risolvono sempre, sono i problemi hardware i più rognosi
<bigo72> ora ho i driver grafici incasinati, credo di avere nouveau caricato
<enzotib> buonanotte, e buona fortuna
<bigo72> reboot e segno della croce
<flo> buonasera a tutti
<Guest4033> dove devo andare per cancellare un programma
<floflo> buonaser a tutti
<floflo> come faccio a cancellare un programma definitivamente? dove devo andare?
<sbubba> sera
<sbubba> qualcuno usa uno schermo in 16:9?
<sbubba> a me ubuntu 10.04 non trova una risoluzione giusta per i 16:9.
<sbubba> -.-
<sbubba> se attivo i driver proprietari dite che sono più alte le speranze di poter usare una risoluzione giusta o di incasinare lo schermo al prossimo aggiornamento?
<Carlin0> che scheda video hai sbubba ?
<sbubba> Carlin0, nvidia GeForce FX 5200
<Carlin0> anche io ho una  nividia ma uso un monitor 3/4 aspà che guardo....
<sbubba> collegando il monitor alla dvi non si vede nulla proprio, ora sto con la vga
<sbubba> ma infatti per non avere tutto lo schermo allargato ora l'ho impostato a 3:4 ma vorrei sfruttarlo :|
<sbubba> ma naturalmente il cd dei driver ha solo un exe.
<bigo72> ciao a tutti, ho reinstallato i driver proprietari nvidia, dopo aver provato i nouveau, ora continua a caricarmi i nouveau ad ogni riavvio, non so come abilitare i nvidia. In jockey-gtk non compaiono
<Carlin0> mah a me da un sacco di risoluzioni secondo me dovresti risolvere coi current
<sbubba> maledetta philips
<sbubba> Carlin0, i proprietari dici?
<sbubba> da "driver hardware"?
<Carlin0> e si sbubba  io uso quelli ... te li propone ?
<Carlin0> esatto
<sbubba> sì mo li provo
<Carlin0> bigo72, che ubuntu usi ?
<bigo72> ho la 11.10
<sbubba> Carlin0, ma a i driver proprietari te quando hai aggiornamento del kernel non ti mandano a favetta il monitor?
<Carlin0> sbubba, se li installli da li aggiorna anche i moduli quando aggiorna il kernel
<bigo72> Carlin0: ti dico che ho abilitato il ppa xorg-edgers
<Carlin0> c'è un pacchetto dkms mi sembra si chiami
<sbubba> Carlin0, ah fico. grazie XD
<Carlin0> bigo72, se usi ppa non saprei proprio...ma da cosa lo vedi che ti carica i nouveau?
<bigo72> Carlin0: me ne accorgo dal fatto che plymouth è pieno di strisciacce colorate
<bigo72> ma poi mi trasformo in un hacker e gli do di "lsmod"
<bigo72> non esiste nvidia
<Carlin0> bigo72, posta un po → cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Carlin0> !paste | bigo72
<ubot-it> bigo72: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bigo72> Carlin0: abbastanza ridicolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/743756/
<nera> come converto un  dmg in iso?
<Carlin0> bigo72, ma come li hai installati sti driver ? da driver hardware ?
<bigo72> Carlin0: no, da synaptic
<bigo72> come dicevo jockey-gtk non mi da drivers disponibili, è troppo strano
<bigo72> mi dice che non ci sono drivers proprietari in uso sul sistema
<Carlin0> che procedura strana ... ma magari non ti da driver disponibili perchè non sono compatili
<bigo72> Carlin0: perdonami, ma mi viene il dubbio che tu non sappia di cosa parlo, sicuramente sono io che non mi spiego
<sbubba> uhm riavvio e vedo. se ritorno vuol dire che c'è qualche problema :|
<sbubba> ciao a tutti P
<sbubba> :P
<Carlin0> bigo72, ho i driver installati per la nvidia ..
<Carlin0> ma non uso ppa
<bigo72> Carlin0: anche io subito dopo l'installazione, poi ho fatto casini forzando i nouveau
<Carlin0> cosa vuol dire forzando ... i nouveau sono quelli di default
<bigo72> facciamo così, disabilito e purgo il ppa e vedo se riesco a venirne a capo coi drivers di ubuntu
<Carlin0> se hai la scheda nvidia
<bigo72> Carlin0: no, avevo blacklistato nvidia e disinstallato
<bigo72> ora rivoglio nvidia
<bigo72> e non me la da
<bigo72> è questo il problema
<nera> come converto un  dmg in iso?
<bigo72> nouveau mi manda in pappa la CPU con 85gradi di temperatura
<nera> bigo72 è una temp normalissima
<bigo72> nera: se ti procuri un mac è meglio, su linux è un bordello
<nera> bigo72 non me ne faccio una pippa di un mac
<bigo72> nera: non diciamo mink**te, su questo laptop vado a 55 al massimo da anni con tutte le versioni di ubuntu, 65  se guardo un video, 85 è da fusione!
<bigo72> nera: il mac potresti usarlo semplicemente per convertire i dmg, non te lo proponevo per nient'altro
<bigo72> nera: scusami, che programma usi per masterizzare?
<nera> nn capisco 65 85 cmq os x lion funzia gusto in virtual
<bigo72> gradi
<bigo72> mi dicevi che 85 gradi era una temperatura normale
<bigo72> forse per fare la pasta :D
<Carlin0> nera, cmq basta googlare che http://tinyurl.com/77r8h7n qualcosa trovi
<nera> bigo 72 !chat
<nera> oh, ma come cazzo si fa a dire di andare a?
<nera> tipo, se scrivo aircxrack
<bigo72> !chat nera
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat nera'
<Carlin0> !chat | nera
<ubot-it> nera: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bigo72> ah, ecco
<nera> bigo 72 !chat
<nera> NON MI FUNZIA!!!!!
<Carlin0> nera, vedi un po il link che ti ho postato va ...
<sbubba> risalve
<Carlin0> allora sbubba  ?
<sbubba> Carlin0, ora dal pannello di controllo nvidia la risoluzione massima è 640xqualcosa :|
<bigo72> insomma, non c'è nessuno che capisca una mazza stasera, grazie comunque Carlin0, da premiare la buona volontà. Anche se mi hai fatto perdere un casino di tempo a spiegare. addio
<nera> Carlino0 ma l'hai visitato, ' sto link
<nera> e' disattivatooooooo""""
<sbubba> e non riesco a vedere nemmeno tutta la finestra o a ridimensionarle, quindi qua su xchat dopo tot lunghezza mi perdo pure le parole
<Carlin0> peggio che andar di notte sbubba  purgalo da recovery mode
<sbubba> a no spè a muoverle ce l'ho fatta
<sbubba> uhm
<Carlin0> aptitude purge ~nvidia
<sbubba> e basta?
<Carlin0> si da root
<sbubba> uhm ok riavvio in recovery, purgo e sperem bene
<Carlin0> nera, a me lo apre il link ...
<sbubba> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-20
<sbubba> Carlin0: ehm sono da root con rete, la modalità grafica sicura non parte.
<Carlin0> e non ti purga i driver ?
<sbubbaa> Carlin0: scusa, mi si era impallato irssi. dicevo
<Carlin0> hai dato quel comando?
<Carlin0> irssi usi ?
<sbubbaa> , streamer ecc.ecc.
<sbubbaa> per forza, non mi fa accedere nemmeno da modalità grafica sicura
<Carlin0> ma non devi accedere a modalità grafica
<sbubbaa> dicevo, con quel comando mi rimuove tanti pacchetti, se do apt-get purge nvidia* non va bene?
<Carlin0> sbubbaa, se rimuove troppa roba prova a entrare normalemnte come eri prima  erimuoverlo da dove lo hai installato
<Carlin0> cmq apt-get purge nvidia*
<sbubbaa> Carlin0: ah ok. sennò va bene se do apt-get purge nvidia* ?
<sbubbaa> ah ecco
<sbubbaa> appunto :P
<Carlin0> dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa di quelli che ti ho detto
<sbubbaa> grazie, risolvo.
<ugone> Ciao a tutti
<alecv> salve
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<alecv> buona domenica a te massimo18
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<quatar-it> Ciao a tutti! Ho un problema con la mia webcam (quella intagrata nel vaio). Fino a poco tempo fa funzionava correttamente. Oggi invece si presenta malissimo: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7277207/webcam-fucked.png (su camorama, cheese, google talk, etc), anche dopo aver riavviato il computer. Cosa è successo??
<jester-> quatar-it: hai provato a pacioccare con le impostazioni colore luminosità e palle varie?
<quatar-it> no, perché il problema è a monte, indipendentemente dal programma
<quatar-it> e comunque l'immagine è proprio danneggiata, non è una questione di luminosità o colore
<jester-> quatar-it: se setti i le varie opzioni non cambia ?
<quatar-it> (per "no" intendo "sì, ma è stato subito chiaro che fosse inutile")
<massimo18> quatar-it, non è che hai attivato qualche effetto?
<quatar-it> allora,... SI È appena sistemato da sé!
<quatar-it> ;)
<massimo18> eh
<quatar-it> comunque le risposte sono: sì, cambiava il contrasto e la luminosità ma l'immagine rimaneva danneggiata
<quatar-it> e no, nessun effetto anche perché il problema era a monte indipendentemente dal programma
<quatar-it> (non p che se setto un effetto su cheese poi lo ritrovo uguale in skype, ecco!)
<jester-> quatar-it: che distro usi
<quatar-it> ultima
<quatar-it> upgraded dalla penultima
<quatar-it> comunque
<quatar-it> ora su camorama va bene
<quatar-it> ma su gtalk rimane danneggiata.. boh!
<jester-> quatar-it  uname -r
<quatar-it> 3.0.0-12-generic
<jester-> quatar-it: hai un kernel precedente installato?
<quatar-it> c'è un modo per riazzerare i moduli e farli caricare da capo?
<quatar-it> jester-: non mi pare... in GRUB ubuntu è solo uno
<jester-> quatar-it: riavviare e magari provare con un kernel precedente
<jester-> ma lo vedi il menu grub al boot?
<quatar-it> sì
<quatar-it> e mi pare che ci sia solo una entry
<quatar-it> okay ora il problema è un po' più chiaro...
<quatar-it> qualunque programma io apra mi da delle imamgini danneggiate
<quatar-it> su camorama, appena tocco una configurazione (tipo contrasto etc)
<quatar-it> si ssitema al'istante
<jester-> quatar-it: riavvia
<quatar-it> su cheese invece no
<quatar-it> ma ho già riavviato...
<quatar-it> in ogni caso ci riprovo
<quatar-it> se dopo aver riavviato il problema persiste
<quatar-it> aprirò un ubuntuforum
<quatar-it> (mi chiamo "quatar" su ubuntuforum.org)
<jester-> magari c'è gia qualche post
<quatar-it> così se sarai interessato a provare qualche soluzione puoi dirmela lì e ne beneficiano tutti!
<jester-> secondo me è il driver
<quatar-it> eh ho provato ma non mi pare..
<jester-> quatar-it: usi unity?
<quatar-it> sì
<jester-> quatar-it: prova a resettare si gnome che unity
<quatar-it> killall?
<jester->  unity --reset
<quatar-it> ah okay
<jester-> !gnome reset
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnome reset'
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> quatar-it: cancella anche le cartelle .compiz e .compiz-1
<quatar-it> okay..
<quatar-it> guarda mi segno tutto ed eseguo dopo pranzo
<quatar-it> che ora non è il momento adatto
<quatar-it> in ogni caso, se dopo ti ritrovo, ti avverto di come è andata
<jester-> ok
<quatar-it> Ciao! e grazie
<kappa777> buona domenica a tutti! avrei bisogno di aiuto un grosso aiuto :)
<kappa777> dopo aver eseguito l'avanzamento da natty alla 11.10 non mi parte più l'interfaccia grafica :(
<jester-> !chiedi | kappa777
<ubot-it> kappa777: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> kappa777: parti in recovery, vai in tty con supporto rete e dai sti comadi
<kappa777> stopping automatic crash report generation [fail]
<jester-> kappa777: apt-get update  apt-get
<jester-> apt-get -f install
<jester-> apt-get dist-upgrade
<kappa777> piano piano, mi sono dimenticato di dire che non so fare praticamente nulla. come vado in recovery?
<jester-> kappa777: al boot lo vedi il menu?
<kappa777> nu, mi parte da solo
<jester-> kappa777: tieni premuto shift e poi scegli modalità ripristino
<kappa777> posso provare ad usare: "ripristina l'avvio normale" ?
<jester-> kappa777: dai quei comandi
<kappa777> tty con supporto di rete?
<biox> buon dì
<kappa777> buon dì
<jester-> kappa777: tty o shell o terminale
<kappa777> l'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto
<jester-> kappa777: dando?
<kappa777> forse non mi funziona la rete? uhm
<kappa777> apt-get update
<jester-> kappa777: wifi?
<kappa777> si, attacco il cavo va
<kappa777> la cosa più bella è che stamattina mi sono accorto che mentre la 11.10 si installava il mio gatto decideva di dormire sulla tastiera del portatile
<bobbybong> :) kappa777
<kappa777> boh, io dal recovery menu vado in "root - passa a una shell con privilegi di root" ma non capisco se la rete è abilitata
<jester-> kappa777: ping -c 3 libero.it
<jester-> pinga o no
<kappa777> unknown host
<jester-> kappa777: sei col filo?
<kappa777> dottore è grave?
<kappa777> si
<jester-> kappa777: dhclient eth0
<kappa777> sta sputando righe a raffica [315.0534545] [Firmware Bug] ........
<jester-> kappa777: installazione nuova?
<kappa777> query ignored
<kappa777> mi sa che farei meglio, si
<jester-> eh
<kappa777> va ben, ti ringrazio per averci provato :)
<kappa777> reinstallo da ciddi
<kappa777> ultima cosa, perchè sul sito suggerisce la versione 32 bit? la 64 da più problemi?
<jester-> perchè la 32 va con tutte le cpu
<akis24> Ciao a Tutti
<akis24> buona domenica
<ngiolet> Ciao a tutti
<ngiolet> Volevo informazioni sul problema di connoessione postaggiornamento
<jester-> ngiolet: spiega il problema
<ngiolet> sono passato all11.10 e ora non rileva ne il wifi ne il cavo
<jester-> ngiolet: almeno il cavo llo dovrebbe rilevare
<ngiolet> ho visto che è un problema che hanno avuto in molti
<jester-> ma va
<ngiolet> no
<ngiolet> non rileva nemmeno la connessione ethernet
<jester-> col cavo proprio nessun problema se l'aggiornamento è andato a buon fine
<ngiolet> durante l'aggiornamento non mi è stato segnalato alcun errore
<jester-> ngiolet: parti in modalità ripristino, vai in shell e dai dpkg --configure -a apt--get -f install apt-get dist-upgrade
<ngiolet> il pc funziona bene a parte i driver per la nuova veste grafica che purtroppo non posso ancora scaricare..
<ngiolet> non sono praticissimo di ubuntu
<ngiolet> parto in recovery mode
<ngiolet> e poi da terminale scirvo quello?
<jester-> ngiolet: ifconfig vede una eth0?
<ngiolet> purtroppo ora sono con windows non posso verificare
<jester-> segnati i comandi e fai e fai
<gianmarco> ragazzi...ho un problema....ubuntu mi si impalla sempre
<gianmarco> come posso risolvere=
<gianmarco> ?
<jester-> gianmarco: spiega il si impalla
<gianmarco> cioè....lo accendo.....dopo un po che sto facendo qualunque cosa.....si blocca il mouse e nn succede piu niente...si blocca tutto
<jester-> gianmarco: scheda video?
<gianmarco> ati radeon 9600
<jester-> gianmarco: hai installato qualche driver?
<gianmarco> si...tutti
<jester-> gianmarco: intendo il driver video
<gianmarco> sisi.....
<jester-> gianmarco: quello da sito ati ?
<gianmarco> pero adesso sto usando windows 7 e non si blocca mai
<gianmarco> si...vabbè...sito amd
<jester-> gianmarco: allora continua con winzoz
<gianmarco> è ma volevo provarlo linux
<rino_> buongiorno a tutti e buona domenica
<rino_> vorrei sostituire il suono di avvio di ubuntu con un suono personale...come fare?
<pitzalone_> ciao a tutti, dovrei installare un programma e viene menzionato GIt. A cosa serve?
<fester-> Buongiorno
<fester-> Ho dato il comando sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<fester->  come richiesto da Vbox ma ha dato diversi errori. Adesso sono bloccato
<fester-> incollo la segnalazione: Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.35-30-generic (x86_64)
<fester-> Consult the make.log in the build directory
<davyde> giorno gente a me dopo aver provato a aprire un file di una cartella condivisa mi dice il socket non e' connesso... e poi non mi fa piu neanche entrare nella mia home sempre per lo stesso motivo
<david> ciooo a tutti
<pitzalone> Buongiorno. cosa significa patchare un file
<pitzalone> jester-: hai un minuto?
<massimo18> pitzalone,  Patchare un file eseguibile significa modificare il file eseguibile originale, cambiandone determinati byte (tipicamente byte che costituiscono istruzioni di salto condizionato) in modo da alterare il comportamento del programma
<marker_> ciao
<marker_> ho installato sopcast-player per vedere le TV in streaming
<marker_> vorrei associare al browser sopcast per aprire i link con il formato .sop
<marker_> volevo dire i link per sopcast
<marker_> ho installato sopcast-player per vedere le TV in streaming
<marker_> vorrei associare al browser sopcast per aprire i link con il formato .sop
<mattia> ragazzi
<mattia> sapete dirmi come attaccare la mia ps3 al monitor del pc....??
<Holden> mattia, questo è il canale di ubuntu...
<mattia> si lo so...ma non riesco proprio a capire come si fa...voi non potete chiudere un occhio per favore?
<fester-> come si genera il file vmlinux generic ecc ?
<fester-> nella cartella boot
<marker_> ho installato sopcast-player per vedere le TV in streaming
<marker_> vorrei associare al browser sopcast per aprire i link con il formato .sop
<Badula> ciao...secondo voi che computer e meglio fra un VAIO i5 / 500 gb di hard disk / scheda GeForce con 1 giga dedicato e un MacBook ?? ovviamente al VAIO gli piazzo Ubuntu...e Gli tolgo Windows 7 Home Edition
<FrancescoETH> ciao a tutti
<FrancescoETH> sto seguendo questa guida per pulire le testine di stampa della mia stampante epson sx110 http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/EpsonTools
<FrancescoETH> quando da terminale dò   sudo chmod 777 /dev/usb/lp0
<FrancescoETH> ottengo :  chmod: impossibile accedere a "/dev/usb/lp0": File o directory non esistente
<full80> ciao
<syrius_> ho un problema urgente. so che non è di argomento linux ma se sapete aiutarmi mi fate un favore
<Holden> !chat | syrius_
<ubot-it> syrius_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<syrius_> grazie
<full80> installato Virtulabox in ubuntu 11.10; all'apertura di VB appare una scritta ; la finestra della macchina virtuale è ottimizzata per lavorare in modalità di colore a 32 Bit,ma la qualità del colore dello schermo virtuale è impostato attualmente a 24 Bit: COME DEVO PROCEDERE ?
<pitzalone_> Buonasera, volevo sapere se qualcuno poteva aiutarmi con l'installazzione di questa scheda grafica. http://www.pogo.org.uk/~mark/linuxdj/scratchamp.html
<pitzalone_> Buonasera, volevo sapere se qualcuno poteva aiutarmi con l'installazzione di questa scheda audio. http://www.pogo.org.uk/~mark/linuxdj/scratchamp.html
<samuele> salve ho un problema ho installato ubuntu 10.10 su un pc pentium 3 marca dell ma si avvia solo in modalita grafica sicura e dal software center non si installa niente come si fa per risolvere il problema
<samuele> grazie
<samuele> e gli aggiornamenti li devo fare dal gestore  pacchetti
<marker_> ciao
<marker_> avvio thunderbird
<marker_> ma mi dice che è gia avviato
<marker_> ma guardando da monitor di sistema non risulta che thunderbird è avviato...
<pdn> ciao
<pdn> mi sa che ho fatto na cavolata
<pdn> ho installato kubuntu su ubuntu
<pdn> e mo voglio rimuovere kubuntu
<pdn> sapreste aiutarmi?
<Zermanno> Ciao, dopo aver fatto il login capita (1 volta su 3) che nautilus non abbia il tema gtk applicato. i controlli appaiono grigi e le icode tuttoe bianche. Come posso risolvere?
<ziosa> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con un dell xps l502x e ubuntu 11.10...ovvero non riesco a far funzionare gli effetti grafici della scheda video intel
<ziosa> se do il comando glxinfo ottengo :Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<ziosa> qualcuno riesce cortesemente ad aiutarmi? grazie!
<ciccio> ciaooo a tutti
<ciccio> mi serve una mano per piacere che me la da
<ugone> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ciccio> salve non riesco a istallare i driver della mia stampante mfc-295 cn
<ciccio> è una brother
<ugone> ciccio, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590793&page=30
<ciccio> grazieeee
<pitzalone_> buonasera , qualcosa mi sa dire qualcosa di più su alsa-kernel/usb/usbquirks.h e come poterlo modificare?
<pitzalone_> buonasera , qualcosa mi sa dire qualcosa di più su alsa-kernel/usb/usbquirks.h e come poterlo modificare?
<dome_> ciao a tutti
<dome_> ragazzi ho bisogno di una mano. chi ha un attimo?
<dome_> c'è qualcuno?
<pitzalone_> dome_: anche io sto aspettando che qualcuno mi aiuti...
<pitzalone_> dome_: fai la domanda intanto
<dome_> non risponde nessuno?
<pitzalone_> dome_: chiedi
<dome_> allora sto cercando di installare Ubuntu 10.4 su portatile Hp pavilion g series ma l'hard disk ha già 4 partizioni primarie e non posso crearne un'altra per installare ubuntu
<dome_> in particolare
<dome_> ci sono 4 volumi (C:)
<dome_> RECOVERY (D:)
<dome_> SYSTEM
<dome_> HP_TOOLS
<dome_> qualche suggerimento?
<dome_> dai ragazzi qualcuno mi può aiutare
<dome_> ?
<ugone> dome_, credo l'unica soluzione sia trasformare una partizione in logica e poi li dentro fai le varie partizioni
<pitzalone_> ugone: mi sai dire qualcosa di più su alsa-kernel/usb/usbquirks.h e come poterlo modificare?
<bobbybong> dome_, non è possibile fare niente a meno che elimini una partizione primaria e fai una estesa per installare linux ma dovrai reistallare windows
<ugone> pitzalone_, non saprei che dirti
<pitzalone_> bobbybong: mi sai dire qualcosa di più su alsa-kernel/usb/usbquirks.h e come poterlo modificare?
<bobbybong> no
<dome_> bobbybong: quindi riassumendo: elimino una partizione  primaria, ne creo una estesa per installare linux e poi reinstallo windows magari su un'altra partizione estesa????
<bobbybong> prima reinstalli windows poi installi linux
<bobbybong> cosi grub non lo devi reinstallare
<dome_> che cos'è grub?
<bobbybong> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<bobbybong> il boot manager
<bobbybong> dome_,  riepilogando elimini una partizione primaria ne fai una estesa con dentro tre partizioni una di queste partizioni deve essere tra 1 e 2 giga vedi tu è per la partizione di swap le altre due della dimensione che vuoi per windows e per linx prima installi windows poi installi linux
<david> ciaooo a tutti i ragazzi che ci sono
<dome_> bobbybong : ma quale elimino delle 4 senza fare danni?
<bobbybong> dome_, fai un backup di tutto
<bobbybong> devi prendere quella che ha la dimensione più grande
<dome_> ok
<dome_> grazie mille bobbybong
<bobbybong> dome_, certo è che windows ha fatto un gioco sporco installadolo su quel pc in quel modo
<dome_> windows fa schifo
<dome_> non sono mai stato utente windows nella mia vita
<bobbybong> a volte serve pure windows purtroppo
<dome_> ma il pc è di mia madre e le ho proposto di installare windows per farlo durare un po' di più
<dome_> di installare ubuntu scusa
<bobbybong> a tua mamma metti unity
<bobbybong> ?
<dome_> unity? perchè?
<bobbybong> se metti la 11.10 ha unity come dm
<bobbybong> non gnome
<bobbybong> le fai trovare lungo
<dome_> è più semplice?
<Ab3L> kde ^_^
<bobbybong> a me non piace ma va a gusti io uso kde
<dome_> bhe è che ho il cd di installazione di ubunto e mi risultava più semplice senza stare a scaricare nulla
<bobbybong> dome_, ci si abitua a tutto
<dome_> si infatti
<bobbybong> poi puoi sempre tornare qui per trasformare unity come gnome qualcuno saprà dirti
<dome_> bobbybong pensavo:
<dome_> non posso in qualche modo mettere queste partizioni primarie dentro una estesa così da non dover eliminare niente e installare poi linux su un'altra partizione estesa?
<Ab3L> dome_: c'è il pericolo che windows all'avvio se ne accorga e rifiuti di ripartire.
<BetaBrain> buona sera a tutti e bona domenica
<pitzalone-> BetaBrain: hai mai sentito parlare di alsa-kernel/usb/usbquirks.h
<BetaBrain> uhmm no ma credo siano moduli
<pitzalone-> BetaBrain: dovrei seguire questo tutorial per installare una scheda audio:http://www.pogo.org.uk/~mark/linuxdj/scratchamp.html
<BetaBrain> pitzalone-, e un po datata quella guida mi sa
<BetaBrain> ma devi fare musica?
<BetaBrain> mixxare ecc
<pitzalone-> BetaBrain: sto cercando di installare l'ultima versione di xwax
<BetaBrain> non so cosa è
<pitzalone-> BetaBrain: è un programma per mixare
<BetaBrain> ok
<pitzalone-> BetaBrain: mi riesci a dare ua mano di aiuto?
<BetaBrain> senti potrei consigliarti la versione di ubuntu studio
<BetaBrain> usando kernel realtime
<BetaBrain> che cosa stai usando ora come ubuntu
<pitzalone-> BetaBrain: a me interessa capire cosa vuole dire, "in the alsa source, patch the file...."
<BetaBrain> e una pactch
<BetaBrain> patch^
<pitzalone-> BetaBrain: cioè?
<BetaBrain> una pezza al kernel per alsa
<BetaBrain> di più non so che dirti
<BetaBrain> dovresti documentarti
<pitzalone-> BetaBrain: ma questa alsa source, cosa sarebbe?
<BetaBrain> !info alsa
<ubot-it> Package alsa does not exist in oneiric
<BetaBrain> !info alsa-source
<ubot-it> alsa-source (source: alsa-driver): ALSA driver sources. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.24+dfsg-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 3767 kB, installed size 4080 kB
<BetaBrain> sono driver come vedi dirver per audio
<BetaBrain> driver*
<pitzalone-> BetaBrain: ma lo installo da gestione pacchetti?
<BetaBrain> dai un locate alsa-source
<BetaBrain> poi controlla cosa hai installato con il gestore
<BetaBrain> poi xwax e un emulatore per vinili dovresti averlo se lo cerchi col gestore
<BetaBrain> !info xwax
<ubot-it> xwax (source: xwax): open-source vinyl emulation software for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9-2 (oneiric), package size 32 kB, installed size 136 kB
<BetaBrain> come puoi vedere
<pitzalone-> BetaBrain: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/744512/
<pitzalone-> BetaBrain: lo uso gia' xwax, ma volevo installare l'ultima verisone
<BetaBrain> capisco
<BetaBrain> mixx lo hai mai provato? e livemix
<pitzalone-> BetaBrain: preferisco xwax
<BetaBrain> ce ne sono parecchi di questi
<BetaBrain> a ok
<pitzalone-> BetaBrain: niente, non sai aiutarmi?
<BetaBrain> sto guardando
<BetaBrain> mica posso sapere tutto
<pitzalone-> BetaBrain: scusami... non volevo essere di disturbo!
<BetaBrain> che versione vuoi installare tu ?
<pitzalone-> BetaBrain: 1.0
<pitzalone-> BetaBrain: praticamente se sò il comando mi da questo errore: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/744523/
<pitzalone-> BetaBrain: dice che questo tipo di scheda audio non va bene, ma non mi sembra possibile visto che lo usavo nella versione preecedente
<BetaBrain> allora controlla che alsa hai installato
<BetaBrain> io lho scaricato adesso lo installo
<pitzalone-> BetaBrain: come posso capire che alsa ho?
<BetaBrain> apri il gestore e scrivi alsa
<BetaBrain> vedi che cavolo cè di installato
<pitzalone-> BetaBrain: può essere 1.0.20?
<BetaBrain> poi hai seguito il file install all'interno dello zip
<BetaBrain> tutto può essere
<pitzalone-> BetaBrain: sono arrivato a make PREFIX=/usr ALSA=yes install  # as root
<BetaBrain> be sudo lo dai^?
<BetaBrain> devi essere rooot
<BetaBrain> e poi
<BetaBrain> Compilation errors are most likely the result of missing
<BetaBrain> libraries. You need the libraries and header files installed for:
<pitzalone-> BetaBrain: fino a lì tutto ok... poi mi perdo
<BetaBrain> le librerie ci sono
<pitzalone-> BetaBrain: non saprei e non sò nemmeno eventualmente come si scaricano
<BetaBrain> pitzalone-, una cosa meno complicata no heee :D
<pitzalone-> BetaBrain: che rispondere?
<BetaBrain> io ho una serie di errori sulla compilazione
<pitzalone-> BetaBrain: tipo?
<BetaBrain> allora If PREFIX is not given, the user's home directory is used and "make
<BetaBrain> install" does not need to be run as root.
<BetaBrain> se non si da il prefisso us ala home
<BetaBrain> usa
<BetaBrain> prova a saltare il primo passaggio e vai qui ./configure --help
<BetaBrain> vado a cena
<BetaBrain> a dopo
<sbubba> sera
<Nede> ciao a tutti
<Nede> domandina?
<enzotib> !chiedi | Nede
<ubot-it> Nede: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Nede> se all'installazione del S.O, su una chiavetta USB, installo la partizione di /boot posso duplicare tale partizione su un'altra chiavetta in maniera che se si guasta la prima uso la seconda?
<enzotib> non ho capito
<Nede> :-)
<Nede> spiego nel dettaglio, un attimo...
<Nede> il problema nasce per il RAID. HO usato Ubuntu alternate per installare in raid 1 il S.O. su 2 dischi SSD. Ho creato quindi 2 /dev/md rispettivamente 1 per la swap e 1 per /.
<Nede> Il sistema funziona bene ma, se stacco il primo disco ubuntu non parte
<locodir-user> thank you all
<Nede> indagando sembra che grub non si installa sul 2 disco
<Nede> le ho provate tutte ma non ne vengo a capo
<Nede> ho pensato quindi di separare la partizione di /boot mettendola su una chiavetta usb e funziona, ma visto che uso il RAID per sicurezza, tale sicurezza mi viene a mancare se la chiavetta usb si schianta. Volevo quindi duplicarla ma non funziona.....ho usato dd, clonezilla, update-grub....
<Nede> enzotib, meglio?
<enzotib> Nede, più o meno
<enzotib> Nede, due chiavette identiche e una funziona e l'altra no?
<Nede> enzotib, esatto
<enzotib> che comando dd hai usato?
<Nede> enzotib, (da root) dd if=/dev/sda of /dev/sdb
<Nede> enzotib, (da root) dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<enzotib> uhm, e termina senza errori, la copia?
<Nede> enzotib, sì
<enzotib> allora non so
<Nede> enzotib, se però monto a mano la partizione /dev/sdb1 non ci sono i file che ho invece in /boot
<enzotib> e questo è strano, pare che la copia non vada
<enzotib> erano entrambe smontate le due usb?
<Nede> grub l'ho messo facendo sudo grub-install /dev/sdb1
<Nede> enzotib, la prima no..
<Nede> enzotib, non ho provato da live effettivamente....
<enzotib> beh, in effetti sarebbe meglio, ma non dovrebbe essere critico
<Nede> enzotib, vale la pena tentare.......ci provo subito, il pc in questione non p quello che uso per scrivere qui....
<domanduzza> 'sera a tutti
<Nede> enzotib, la situazione è migliorata. da live con il comando dd copia tutto.quando faccio partire con solo quella usb mi attiva correttamente grub ma mi dice che la partizione di /boot contiene errori e devo premere S per saltare e ubuntu parte.....è giàqualche cosa!
<pamela> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Nede> Vado, ciao a tutti e grazie!
<Nede> Buona serata
<cyberman> buona sera
<cyberman> ho notato che hanno tolto padevchoose dai repositori... è possibile installarlo ugualmente, o esiste qualche altro sostituto?
<Chat7925> betabrain ci sei?
<alecv> buonasera, sto cercando di ripristinare grub, ma se do fdisk -l non mi appare la lista delle partizioni
<Carlin0> alecv, lo dai con sudo ?
<alecv> si, siccome non mi prendeva alcuni comandi, ho dato sudo apt.get update
<alecv> e magicamene ora lo prende
<alecv> quindi seguo la guida, grassie :D
<gigirock> raga ma con il 'nuovo' thunderbird funziona gmail ?
<alecv> a me si è configurato da solo mettendo indirizzo di posta elettronica e password
<alecv> ho gmail in modalità imap
<alecv> vedo tutte le cartelline, certo che è un pochino rognoso con le nueve configurazioni (messaggi importanti, tutti i messaggi etc)
<kappa777> ubuntu 11.10, non riesco ad installare i driver proprietari amd ( ho una radeon 4570m) L'installazione di questo driver non è riuscita.  Consultare i file di registro per maggiori informazioni: /var/log/jockey.log
<kappa777> con la 11.04 si installava, ma veniva identificata come radeon hd 3200
<kappa777> qualcuno ha idea di come risolvere il problema con i driver amd/ati?
<sbubba> Carlin0: sera :P
<Carlin0> ciao sbubba  ...
<alecv> buonasera a tutti
<Carlin0> sbubba, cmq nel PM intendevo che fossi riuscita a tornare almeno alla situazione di default ...
<sbubba> Carlin0: sai che da macpup -puppy linux- la risoluzione mi arriva anche a 1680x1050 senza problemi? :O
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<sbubba> si-, su ubuntu alla situazione di prima ci sono tornata
<Carlin0> sbubba, secondo me sei sfigata , guarda quante risoluzioni mi offre coi driver nvidia http://imagebin.org/184931
<Carlin0> è strano quello che ti è successo
<sbubba> tutte ste scelte le ho sulla puppy -.-
<sbubba> addirittura su opensuse con gnome lo schermo si spegneva e accendeva da solo tipo ogni 10 secondi
<Carlin0> albero di natale XD
<sbubba> sto cercando di capire che diavolo di driver usa sta puppy
<sbubba> gi'
<Carlin0> passa in chat magari non vorrei si inGazzassero
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sbubba> ah ok
<alecv> io ho una nvidia nel desktop dell'ufficio, mi ha fatto abilitare i driver proprietari e non mi ha dato nessun problema (ubuntu 11.10 xubuntu 10.04 lubunti 11.10)
<sbubba> alecv: ma hai uno schermo 16/9?
<alecv> si 16/9
<sbubba> uhm si infatti e strano il mio
<pamela> ciao a tutup
<pamela> ciao a tutti
<pamela> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<mnemonik> oggi sono passato a ubuntu 11.10... solo una domanda... c'è un modo (combinazione tasti ecc) per minimizzare la schermata che ci è aperta davanti?
<mnemonik> ...perché ogni volta devo clikkare nell'iconcina in alto a sinistra per poter minimizzare la schermata e non è il massimo della comodità
<giulia> ciao, sto cercando di creare un pacco di icone per Natale. Ma non trovo icone di Firefox, Thunderbird, GIMP, LibreOffice... in vestiti di Natale. Qualche idea? Grazie
<fabiopenne> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-12
<Ame> cavolo
<glpiana> ola
<dimitri> salve. ho installato ubu 12.10 32bit su un dell con scheda grafica ibrida (intel + NVIdia) configurato tutto funziona. Spesso però allo start mi dice che non rileva la scheda video e deve andare in modalità grafica low ma poi si blocca e debbo resettare (non prende neppure l'Ok) e dopo qualche tentativo ( a fortuna) riparte e va tutto bene. Come posso evitare i patemi d'animo ad ogni start ?
<max10> xx
<Ame> Ciao
<Ame> Non riesco ad installare alcun sistema ubuntu su di un vecchio pc
<Ame> Sto facendo diversi tentativi
<glpiana> Ame, e che problemi incontri?
<TaLaDo> Ame, quanto vecchio il pc?
<Ame> Ma al momento della copia dei file mi si blocca l'installazione
<Best__> Ame, che PC hai?
<Best__> TaLaDo, stessa domanda :D
<Ame> è un atlon 2400 500mb di ram
<Best__> azz
<TaLaDo> Best__, ma hai provato la live?
<Best__> Ame, stai prima se ti procuri una alternate come versione
<Best__> no TaLaDo meglio se procede con un'alternate ;)
<Best__> ovvero via "testo"
<Ame> Il si stema in prova si avvia ma al momento della copia dei file mi si blocca
<Best__> cmq con quelle caratteristiche Ame non puoi installare una Ubuntu 12.10 che sia chiaro
<Best__> che distro stai utilizzando, Ame?
<Ame> Xubuntu
<Best__> azz
<TaLaDo> Best__,  se lo dici tu :P
<Ame> Ho provato anche lubuntu
<Ame> Ma non va cmq
<Ame> Dici di provare l'alternate?
<Ame> Cmq si stavo provando la 12.10
<weltall> controlla il dmesg Ame
<weltall> e pastalo su un pastebin
<NightSilent> Salve a tutti, uan domanda su due schede video, secondo voi qual'è la migliore tra queste due? Gainward GeForce GT 610 1024MB D3 DX11 Hdmi/Vga/DVI SilentFX  oppure  Asus GeForce EN210/SLNT/DI/1GD3 V2 LowProfile
<Ame> Dsmeg?
<Simone> Buongiorno a tutti
<Simone> c'è qualcuno online
<Simone> ?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<jester-> !qualcuno | Simone
<ubot-it> Simone: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Simone> grazie allora ho scaricato edubuntu 12.10 da torrent la iso a 64bit ho masterizzato il dvd e ho riavviato il pc con il boot da dvd. Si avvia il sistema imposto la lingua faccio partire l'installazione ms rimane bloccato senza fare nulla stessa cosa se provo ad utilizzarlo senza installarlo come posso fare grazie
<jester-> Simone: sa di cd farlocco o di iso scaricata con errori, controlla md5sum della iso, se è giusto rifai i cd
<Ame> Come facci a vedere dmesg?
<Simone> scusami ma sono alle primissime alrmi che tipo di controlli devo fare sul file md5sum
<Simone> scusami ma sono alle primissime armi che tipo di controlli devo fare sul file md5sum
<jester-> !md5sum | Simone
<ubot-it> Simone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<mibofra> Ame , se ho capito quello che vuoi dire dai semplicemente dmesg in un terminale
<mibofra> oppure per le ultime operazioni dmesg | tail
<Ame> Grazie
<mibofra> prego
<NiculittU_> buongiorno...
<Ame> Perché durante l'installazione di xubuntu, mi si blocca alla copia dei file
<NiculittU_> qualcuno sa aiutarmi con problemi all'utilizzo della combinazione di tasti fn + f*?
<Ame> Secondo voi su di atlon 2400, 500mb o
<Ame> Gira xubuntu?
<jester-> Ame: xubuntu o meglio ancora lubuntu
<Ame> Perche sto avendo problemi nell'istallazione proprio al momento della copia dei file
<jester-> Ame: anche tu cintrolla md5sum della iso se giusta rifai il cd o usb
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Ame> jester, mi dice the installer encountered an unrecoverable error, desktop session will now be run...   ecc
<jester-> Ame: pare un cd con errori, o da iso farlocca o venuto male
<mibofra> Ame: fai il checksum come suggerito
<jester-> Ame: quanto è grande l'hd dove installi
<Ame> 80 gb
<jester-> Ame: metti sono linux?
<Ame> Si
<jester-> Ame: scelto una l'intero disco?
<Ame> Jester-, si
<mibofra> Ame: hai controllato errori sull'hd ?
<mibofra> settori danneggiati ecc
<Ame> Mibofra, ho cancellato tutte le partizioni e l'ho rifatte ma un controllo disco no
<mibofra> fai il controllo .
<jester-> Ame: usa l'intero disco fa tutto da solo
<Ame> mibofra, come si fa un controllo disco dalla sessione desktop?
<jester-> Ame: lo si fa dalla live
<jester-> Ame: sudo fsck -c /dev/sdquelcheè
<mibofra> scusa il ritardo :) , ero distratto :) . avvia la live come detto da jester
<Ame> Come lo avvio in modalita live?
<mibofra> basta anche un fsck semplice , oppure io uso fsck -f
<Ame> Ora provo
<mibofra> seguito dal device /dev/sda1 2 quello che è
<Ame> Quindi avvio la sessione desktop e poi apro terminale?
<mibofra> si
<mibofra> ovviamente parliamo della sessione desktop della live
<Ame> La live devo scaricarla?
<mibofra> è il cd che hai tentato di utilizzare per l'installazione
<jester-> rettifica
<jester-> serve e2fsck -c
<Ame> Ah ok, io avvio da cd perche nn legge le chiavette per il boot poi parte la chiavetta in auto
<mibofra> fsck fa partire in automatico e2fsck
<mibofra> uno fa solo il check , l'altro fa il check e ripara (fsck)
<fra_dolcino> ciao, non riesco più a sentire le radio in streaming, rhythmbox  mi segnala che "lo stream non contiene dati" mentre VLC che non trova MRT
<fra_dolcino> ho provato a disattivare firewall da router wireless che a volte blocca il flusso ma non cambia nulla
<Ame> Quale uso?
<mibofra> fsck :)
<mibofra> fra_dolcino : è un flusso audio ?
<mibofra> solo audio ?
<fra_dolcino> mibofra: sì, non ho provato a vedere le cose in streaming con vlc, uso browser di solito
<fra_dolcino> e con rhythmbox lo stesso ovviamente
<Ame> No such....   devo smontarlo?
<mibofra> si
<Ame> Non se smonta -.-
<mibofra> sudo umount /dev/sda* ?
<mibofra> ma sei sulla live ?
<Ame> Si
<mibofra> con il comando si smonta ?
<Ame> Mi dice sempre no such
<mibofra> aspetta
<mibofra> dai sudo blkid
<mibofra> e postalo su
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<weltall> ma non facevate prima a vedere il dmesg? se il dvd è farloccco da errori sul dvd se l'hd è farlocco da errori sull'hd >_>
<mibofra> wetall : fatto anni fa XD .
<mibofra> l'ha chiesto Ame stessa come si facesse, anche se non ci ha dato l'out .
<mibofra> *weltall
<Ame> Non ho capito come pastarlo
<mibofra> !paste | Ame
<ubot-it> Ame: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ame> Sto scrivendo da altro terminale
<weltall> l'avevo suggerito io mibofra poi so andato a pranzo
<mibofra> XD XD XD . Hai una sessione live ? non c'è firefox Ame ?
<Ame> Si
<weltall> usa firefoxda la alloa
<mibofra> weltall : ok
<Ame> Aspe provo
<Ame> Fatto ora?
<Ame> Pastebin
<weltall> si
<weltall> e dacci l'indirizzo
<mibofra> finito il copia ed incolla dacci il link .
<tre5> salve
<mibofra> ciao tre5
<Ame> pastebin.ubuntu.com/1352943
<mibofra> non mi sembra ci sia niente di strano .
<mibofra> tu che ne pensi weltall ?
<Ame> Pero non riesco a fare il controllo errori, mi dice sempre no such...
<weltall> finisce a 689? mi pare incompleto
<mibofra> dai fsck -f /dev/sda5 Ame
<mibofra> per il controllo
<weltall> cmq non si controllano gli errori in quel modo
<andymele> ma sda5 e' la swap
<mibofra> scusa , volevo dire sda1 :D
<mibofra> Ame: dopo di che sempre da live apri il gestore dischi .
<mibofra> e facciamo il check-up completo
<jester-> ma se non controlla il sum della iso e il disco è tempo perso
<mibofra> allora ordiniamo le cose :
<mibofra> Ami 1) checksum della iso 2)check-up dell'HD con palimpsest (il gestore dischi)
<mibofra> *Ame
<mibofra> weltall: dovrei andare a mangiare fra un pochino , potresti quindi aiutare tu Ame con palimpsest :)) ?
<Ame> Vado a mangiare anche io, a dopo
<mibofra> a dop :)
<mibofra> *dopo :))
<mibofra> rieccomi
<Ame79> Allora
<Ame79> Ricapitoliamo, che devo fare?
<Ame79> Come faccio il check della iso
<Ame79> ?
<andymele> da terminale md5sum file.iso
<andymele> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Ame79> Non ho la iso sul pc
<TaLaDo> Ame79, e come lo installi ubuntu?
<Ame79> Da chiavetta
<TaLaDo> Ame79, si ok e la chiavetta come l'hai fatta?
<Ame79> Con la iso da altro pc
<TaLaDo> Ame79, ok controlla quella iso
<Ame> Ok
<mibofra> Ame : poi tocca al check-up dell'HD .
<nigem> ciao a tutti ho il seguente modello di netbook: acer aspire one d257 con processore dual core Atom n570 2 GB ram DDR3 e 250 Gb di Hard Disk, vorrei sapere se posso installarci linux al posto di winzoz e se linux può supportarmi la copia originale di Office 2010. Grazie per le risposte.
<cristian_c> nigem, ti conviene usare la suite nativa per ubuntu, libreoffice
<cristian_c> nigem, con un hard disk come il tuo, ti conviene optare per un dual boot
<nigem> per dual boot intendi sia winzoz che linux?
<cristian_c> si chiama windows
<cristian_c> nigem, per controllare la compatibilità, ti conviene provare ubuntu in live
<cristian_c> nigem, qual'è la frequenza del tuo processore?
<nigem> si mi ricordo dovrebbe essere l'avvio da pennina usb giusto? la frequenza è 1,66 Ghz
<cristian_c> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<nigem> si a regola come requisiti ci dovrebbe stare pienamente
<nigem> l'unico neo rimarrebbe office, mi spiego meglio ho già provato open office ma mi sono trovato male ed è cambiato tutto quando ho comprato office 2010 che mi torna decisamente meglio, in più ho in offerta la copia originale gratuita di office 2013 quando esce e se linux riuscisse a supportarmi il tutto lo metto senza pensarci 2 volte
<cristian_c> nigem, bene, allora non ci sono problemi, provala in live
<cristian_c> nigem, non credo che office giri benissimo in wine, al massimo puoi provare in virtualbox
<cristian_c> nigem, comunque i gusti son gusti
<cristian_c> nigem, ubuntu ha alternative più che valide a office
<nigem> si purtroppo devo scrivere la tesi e ho avuto sia dei seri problemi di impaginazione sia delle modifiche dei grafici con open office, se libre office è meglio ben venga ma vorrei per il momento mantenere office 2010
<cristian_c> offtopic: ma davvero ti fanno scrivere la tesi con office? Orrore! XD
<cristian_c> fine offtopic
<cristian_c> nigem, beh, allora ti consiglio il dual boot se ti trovi meglio :)
<nigem> eh purtroppo loro usano quello e quando la mia copia passa a loro si scombina di tutto
<cristian_c> nigem, scommetto che ti fanno salvare in .doc
<cristian_c> per il resto no comment -,-'
<nigem> non ricordo se doc o docx
<cristian_c> anche peggio docx
<nigem> ma infatti i grafici che avevo fatto con open office in 3d erano decisamente meglio solo che poi quando loro aprono in file ovviamente convertito in doc non riescono a visualizzarli....
<cristian_c> nigem, scusa, ma non fanno prima loro a installare openoffice o libreoffice?
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> invece di usare un software lacunoso come office
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> sarebbe la cosa più logica, semplice e sensata
<nigem> davvero era la meglio!! mi risparmiavo un centone! :D
<cristian_c> nigem, non voglio neanche sapere da quale università escono questi prof XD
<cristian_c> già il fatto che fanno scrivere la tesi con un word processor, la dice lunga XD
<cristian_c> comunque alla fine le soluzioni ci sono
<cristian_c> vedi un po' come fare :)
<nigem> ma sennò pensavo anche a un'altra cosa, se uso libre office e poi rimpagino con office tramite wine???
<cristian_c> nigem, mi sembra una soluzione pasticciata
<cristian_c> nigem, o ti scegli il dual boot come piace a loro, oppure salvi in odt (o formato simile) e gli dici di aprirli con openoffice o software decente (non certo con office)
<cristian_c> la colpa non è tua se office non apre gli odt, la colpa è di office
<cristian_c> :)
<nigem> ok proverò a fare il dual boot e poi starò sempre su linux visto che come ho potuto constatare è altro pianeta rispetto a winz....windows :)
<cristian_c> e volendo hai sempre la soluzione virtualbox (sempre se il tuo pc lo regge)
<cristian_c> insomma, ci sono varie soluzioni
<cristian_c> nigem, e poi windows ti può fare comodo per altre cose
<nigem> non saprei questi netbook mi sembrano parecchio paccosi come hardware comunque tentar non nuoce
<cristian_c> quindi io sarei per tenerlo in un'altra partizione
<nigem> si quasi quasi farò così grazie di tutto ora ciao cristian
<nigem> piccolo errore di frase: "ora" volevo metterlo prima di "farò" sennò si capisce male :)
<mibofra> Ame: ci sei ?
<marina_> scusate, ho provato a istallare lubuntu, ma dopo aver riavviato il pc ed aver cliccato su "istalla lubunto", mi compare questo messaggio: this kernel requires the following features not present on the cpu : pae, unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu.
<mibofra> marina_ metti lubuntu
<micheg> hai un processore antidiluviano, anche lubuntu di serie usa il kernel pae
<marina_> ho un portatile fujitsu siemens, processor 1.60 GHz, 592 MHz, 240 MB di RAM, istallando ubuntu mi compariva questo messaggio:kernel ha bisogno di un cpu x86, ma rileva un cpu i686 e non installava.Allora mi hanno consigliato lubunto. ora che posso fare ?!?
<micheg> vediamo sul wiki se con l'alternate ci sono anche altri kernel
<marina_> si, ho l'alternate
<micheg> one moment controllo
<mibofra> micheg: lubuntu dovrebbe andare comunque :D
<micheg> il kernel di serie è sempre il pae
<micheg> devi fare un miniinstall che un pò complicato
<mibofra> se usa la miniso ?
<micheg> usando un kernel non pae, il 12.10 non c'è non pae deve usare la 12.04
<mibofra> micheg: visto adesso il messaggio
<nicotano> salve
<marina_> quindi devo scaricare lubuntu 12.94 e riprovare ?
<micheg> forse per quell'hardware una debian lxde liscia va melgio
<micheg> dovresti scaricare ubuntu mini 12.04
<micheg> però io visto l'hardware molto basico
<mibofra> http://www.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/non-pae/mini.iso
<micheg> consiglierei debian+lxde (http://hammurabi.acc.umu.se/debian-cd/current-live/i386/iso-hybrid/debian-live-6.0.5-i386-lxde-desktop.iso)
<mibofra> penso anche mint con cinnamon dovrebbe reggere .
<marina_> scusate, quale devo scaricare ?
<mibofra> prendi la debian condigliata da micheg
<micheg> senti hai un hardware molto poco dotato diciamo ai limiti del trashware, qua non si butta nulla ma non puoi sperare in un processo di installazione standard le istruzioni per il ministall sono qua:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<micheg> oppure debian +lxde
<mibofra> ti scervelli di meno per l'installazione :)
<micheg> quanto lontana abiti da un lug?
<marina_> grazie, ho una cultura da windows, di ubuntu non ci capisco nulla
<marina_> che è un lug ?
<micheg> perché come dice la wiki: "With 12.10, the two are merged back together, meaning that only computers with PAE processors are supported. For non-PAE processors we recommend staying with 12.04 or trying other distros like Puppy Linux."
<mibofra> micheg : precisazione
<mibofra> "Workaround 1: Install Lubuntu or Xubuntu, then install the regular Ubuntu Desktop
<mibofra>     Install either Lubuntu 12.04 32-bit or Xubuntu 12.04 32-bit; both of these use a non-PAE kernel by default.
<mibofra>     Once you boot into your new Lubuntu/Xubuntu, you can then switch to the default Unity desktop by installing the ubuntu-desktop package.
<mibofra> "
<mibofra> e più preciso " use a non-PAE kernel by default"
<micheg> un linux user group vai li fai gli occhi dolci e gli fai mi installate linux? poi torni il giorno dopo a prendere il pc e non ti fai più viva che senno ti mandano ad attaccare i volantini
<mibofra> quindi lubuntu penso che dovrebbe andare .
<micheg> con la 12.04 forse la 12.10 no
<nicotano> macchina con poca ram e procio scarso ???  http://www.connochaetos.org/wiki/italiano:connochaetos
<mibofra> la 12.10 sicuramente no micheg
<Vito> mi state ricordando che volevo installare su un pentium II o III e credo supporti il pae ma non ci giurerei
<micheg> io comunque su macchine del genere parto da ubuntu mini e metto fluxbox, wicd, chrome pcmanfm e gtk-chtheme e stop
<mibofra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO le alternate di lubuntu
<mibofra> micheg: io girerei con openbox :D .
<micheg> anche scite via
<micheg> mi piace più fluxbox per la barra integrata
<mibofra> comunque non facciamo confondere marina_ :))
<mibofra> ciao Ame
<Ame> Ciao
<micheg> però sotto i 512 di ram , godi solo a metà. (più che altro nell'uso del browser)
<Ame> L'iso èok
<marina_> scusate, per una povera ignorante con pc antidiluviano : dovrei farmi isallare linux ? altrimenti nulla
<micheg> su macchine un pò troppo datata una certa esperienza serve
<Ame> Mibofra, l'iso è ok, ora?
<nicotano> marina  macchina con poca ram e procio scarso ??? vedi  http://www.connochaetos.org/wiki/italiano:connochaetos cmq se non hai esperienza linux devi farti guidare
<marina_> sigh, allora rinuncio
<mibofra> ecco la cosa più minimale di questo mondo marina_ la mini iso non pae di lubuntu 12.04 :D
<mibofra> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/non-pae/mini.iso
<marina_> cioé provo a mettere questo su cd ed istallare questa versione ?
<mibofra> si, ma è quella proprio minimale minimale
<mibofra> lubuntu 12.04 non pae normale dovrebbe andar bene lo stesso : http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/release/lubuntu-12.10-alternate-i386.iso
<mibofra> poi se il pc è del secolo scorso ... :))
<marina_> no, è del 2000 e qualcosa
<Ame> mibofra, ora devo controllare l'itegrita dell'hd
<Ame> ?
<mibofra> si
<mibofra> sei sulla live ?
<mibofra> marina_ : scarica e prova la iso :)
<marina_> il primo o il secondo link ?
<cristian_c> marina_, l'unico modo per sapere cosa ci vuole è conoscere l'hardware del tuo pc
<marina_> mini o l'altra ?
<mibofra> marina_ il secondo .
<cristian_c> marina_, attualmente quale sistema usavi in quel pc?
<marina_> ma è quello che ho provato !
<mibofra> cristian_c: per ora vediamo se lubuntu va :)
<marina_> win xp
<cristian_c> mibofra, ma non sappiamo niente
<mibofra> marina_ sicuro ? allora il primo .
<cristian_c> mibofra, è abbastanza inutile se non sappiamo di che pc si tratta
<marina_> si, ci lavoravo, poi ilpc è stato fermo 6 anni...
<mibofra> cristian_c: per non girare neanche lubuntu miniso ...
<mibofra> 6 ANNI ?
<cristian_c> mibofra, uhm, non mi sembra l'approccio più corretto
<cristian_c> marina_, dovresti accendere xp e darci qualche dato
<Vito> (e per prima cosa togliere la polvere)
<cristian_c> lol
<marina_> dimmi, che serve ?
<Vito> già la cpu dà un bel po' di informazioni
<cristian_c> marina_, apri xp, vai in pannello di controllo, poi Sistema
<Vito> dovresti già vederla dal bios
<cristian_c> Vito, credo, però magari è veloce e non si vede
<mibofra> cristian_c: beh, è vero, meglio sapere le caratteristiche , ma lubuntu gira quasi dovunque .
<cristian_c> anche il bios va bene
<marina_> ho un portatile fujitsu siemens, processor 1.60 GHz, 592 MHz, 240 MB di RAM
<micheg> bè sappiamo che ha 240 mb di ram, 1,6ghz, non supporta il pae, vai poco lontano a parti da qualcosa tipo crux e ci fai un sistema ad hoc, e ti serve un utente esperto oppure puppy o simili forse pure debian lxde, per me ubuntu è inadeguato
<cristian_c> mibofra, su un pc del 2000? Mmmhhh
<micheg> vorrei sapere i 592mhz a che si riferiscono
<mibofra> crisitan_c: da me gira :D .
<marina_> no, dai, 2003
<micheg> o è a 1.6ghz o è a 592 mhz
<romeopapa> Salve, vorrei capire perchè non riesco a proseguire nella istallazione di un pacchetto. Si tratta di Draftsight, CAD 2D, si scarica qui http://www.3ds.com/it/products/draftsight/download-draftsight/ è a 32 bit e io ho il sistema  a 64. Ho seguito questa guida http://it.ewrite.us/come-fare-ad-installare-un-deb-32bit-su-ubuntu-64-bit-40823.html, ma alla istallazione mi dice questo : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1353213/. AIUTO!
<mibofra> un pentium 3 :)
<nicotano> marina_,  scarica e prova http://www.connochaetos.org/wiki/italiano:connochaetos
<mibofra> e lubuntu gira
<cristian_c> 1.60 GHz, 592 MHz
<Vito> mibofra: è più probabile che sia un pentium m
<cristian_c> !chat | romeopapa
<ubot-it> romeopapa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> Vito: sono certo che sia un pentium 3 .
<cristian_c> marina_, hai fatto quanto suggerito?
<romeopapa> cristian_c, che intendi?
<Vito> mibofra: non supporta il pae il III?
<mibofra> anche se non sono più possessore del pc , quando lo usavo io lubuntu andava .
<marina_> state suggerendo 20 cose....
<cristian_c> romeopapa, non è una richiesta da canale di supporto
<cristian_c> marina_, apri il pannello di controllo
<mibofra> Vito: io per sicurezza ho installato da mini , quindi non ci ho fatto caso veramente .
<marina_> fatto
<cristian_c> marina_, va in Sistema
<Vito> mibofra: se ho tempo pomeriggio ti darò conferma ^^
<cristian_c> *vai
<mibofra> Vito : ok :)
<romeopapa> cristian_c, e perchè no? ho chiesto come fare ad istallare un pacchetto dopo averlo trasformato da 32 a 64 bit, hai letto l'errore che da in istallazione?
<marina_> oltre a quanto già detto, c'è scritto intel(R) pentium(R) M
<cristian_c> romeopapa, 1) il pacchetto non si trova nei repo di ubuntu, 2) hai linkato una risorsa esterna a ubuntu
<cristian_c> per questo devi andare in chat
<mibofra> marina_ ok , comunque facci sapere altri dettagli a questo punto .
<mibofra> più ne abbiamo, meglio è .
<cristian_c> marina_, però non hai letto bene a cosa si riferiscono
<cristian_c> che cos'è 1,60
<cristian_c> che cos'è 592?
<jester-> romeopapa: come si fa a trasformare un pacco 32 a 64 bit?
<cristian_c> jester-, lol
<cristian_c> marina_, in Sistema c'è scritto
<marina_> fujitsu siemens, processor 1.60 GHz, 592 MHz, 240 MB di RAM
<Vito> avevo ragione sul pentium m :p
<cristian_c> uhm, ok
<Vito> è un processore da 1.6ghz che sta girando a 592
<cristian_c> ah
<mibofra> bi
<cristian_c> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Vito> vabbè è ok
<Vito> il bouncer da cui vi scrivo lo sto facendo girare a 216mhz
<marina_> ho letto i requisiti, perciò sono arrivata a lubuntu
<cristian_c> marina, puoi fare una prova con Lubuntu, ma non è detto che funzioni bene
<cristian_c> *marina_
<mibofra> cristian_c: si prova , non ammazza nessuno :)
<marina_> per ora neanche si istalla...
<mibofra> nel caso fa niente .
<mibofra> marina_ : ti avevo linkato la versione non pae
<cristian_c> ci sono distro apposite per questi pc del 200
<cristian_c> *2000
<marina_> allora provo la versione non pae
<mibofra> del 200 cristian_c :D .
<cristian_c> marina_, ma hai provato con il live cd?
<mibofra> mi pare di si cristian_c .
<cristian_c> aspettiamo una risposta
<marina_> no, l'alternate di lubuntu
<cristian_c> marina_, la live la carica?
<mibofra> beh, se non va l'alternate, la live ...
<cristian_c> Nel caso in cui il sistema disponga di una quantità di RAM inferiore a 192 MiB è consigliato installare Ubuntu con il CD alternate.
<cristian_c> ma lei ha 240
<cristian_c> quindi teoricamente la live dovrebbe andare
<cristian_c> e poi non è detto che il problema sia la pesantezza
<marina_> lubunto live ?
<cristian_c> magari non ha controllato l'md5
<mibofra> c'è sempre il problema del pae
<cristian_c> mibofra, cioè?
<cristian_c> mibofra, io uso lubuntu ma non ho il kernel pae
<mibofra> durante la fase d'installazione, le dice che il processore sul quale vuole usare il sistema non supporta il kernel pae .
<cristian_c> mibofra, appunto, io non utilizzo il kernel pae, ma l'ho installato lo stesso
<mibofra> cristin_c: lo so , è strano
<cristian_c> di che release si tratta? Da dove è stata scaricata?
<mibofra> domandalo a lei .
<marina_> io sto scaricando la versione lubuntu non pae,vi farò sapere
<cristian_c> marina_, ma da dove le scarichi queste versioni? :D
<mibofra> marina_ : questa ?
<marina_> ho provato a istallare lubuntu 12.10 alternate scaricata dal sito
<mibofra> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/non-pae/mini.iso
<mibofra> la 12.10 non ha la versione non pae XD
<cristian_c> mibofra, secondo me fa prima a installare una distro leggera
<micheg> ma una bella slitaz, 35 mega di iso e supporto live cd a macchine con 192mega di ram
<cristian_c> mibofra, ah, ecco. Io uso la 12.04
<micheg> pure secondo me, cristian_c for president
<cristian_c> lol
<marina_> si, dico che quella alternate mi da il problema del pae, ora provo quella non pae che mi ha linkato micheg
<mibofra> cristian_c: c'è una distro che sta in un floppy :D .
<cristian_c> mibofra, ora esageriamo, ma ce ne sono tante valide e ben supportate
<mibofra> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/non-pae/mini.iso marina_ questa è la non pae , presa dal wiki .
<micheg> c'è anche un mago che sta in un vaso con la moglie e con la figlia, ma è meglio una distro ligth ma che ti permetta di fare qualcosa di utile quantomeno aprire un browser decente
<cristian_c> mibofra, ma se risolve con la versione non pae di ubuntu, va bene uguale :D
<mibofra> *il link preso dal wiki .
<cristian_c> mibofra, quale pagina del wiki? :)
<mibofra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<mibofra> eccola :)
<cristian_c> ah, il wiki internazionale
<marina_> ma la versione mini ha internet. simil-word ed excel ? altrimenti è inutile per me
<cristian_c> mibofra, forse andrebbe avvertito il gruppo Doc di queste versioni :)
<mibofra> già :)
<glpiana> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> sono molto utili .
<mibofra> ok glpiana :)
<glpiana> marina_, la versione minimale ha solo l'installer non grafico
<cristian_c> marina_, lubuntu supporta bene la suite gnome office: abiword e gnumeric
<marina_> ah, ok
<cristian_c> quindi se ti servono questi programmi, stai a posto
<mibofra> Ame: sei tornata ?
<Ame> Si
<glpiana> marina_, con 240 mega se va bene ci fai girare lubuntu. altrimenti pensa a recuperare della ram
<Ame> Eccomi
<mibofra> bene, sei in live ?
<Ame> Si
<marina_> grazie tante, ciao !
<mibofra> prego marina_ :)
<jester-> 240 è pc centenario
<mibofra> Ame: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> jester-, lol
<Ame> Ok
<Vito> una descrizione dettagliata delle differenze fra alternate e non dove la trovo?
<mibofra> Vito:
<mibofra> https://www.google.com/url?q=https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions&sa=U&ei=5gyhUNXyEIq2hQfzy4DwAQ&ved=0CA0QFjAC&client=internal-uds-cse&usg=AFQjCNGPjW1Xv_hnvn2qWAOLuZwxrNymqA
<mibofra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<mibofra> :)
<Vito> sì avevo visto quello, volevo un po' più di dettaglio in realtà ;)
<glpiana> Vito, non serve una descrizione dettagliata: la alternate ha solo l'installer e i pacchetti da installare, la live ha la grafica e la possibilità di provarla
<mibofra> What is the difference between the Desktop and the Alternate installation? : leggi il paragrafo con questo titolo
<glpiana> !tinyurl | mibofra
<ubot-it> mibofra: Per creare un URL di lunghezza ridotta è consigliabile usare il servizio http://tinyurl.com/
<mibofra> glpiana: non ci ho pensato subito :)
<mibofra> comunque Ace , questo terminale ?
<Ame> Mibofra, pronto
<mibofra> ok , aspetta due min, va bene ?
<Ame> Ok
<Vito> mh visto, grazie
<Barabba> ciao a tutti :) ho un vecchio pc con scheda video nvidia geforce4 420go e ho cercato di installare driver proprietari nvidia, prima mi dava schermata nera e bianca però installando nvidia-current ora parte senza quella schermata strana ma al suo posto esce una finestra di un terminale dove l'unica cosa presente è il trattino basso che lampeggia
<Barabba> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<mibofra> scusate, mi sono perso di casa, che fine ha fatto il gestore dischi palmpsest ?
<glpiana> Barabba,
<Barabba> dimmi
<glpiana> Barabba, magari la scheda non è supportata. te li proponeva ubuntu sti driver?
<Barabba> no, vedendo su forum diceva che poteva migliorare i video di youtube (si vedevano a scatti)
<mibofra> XD so scemo, non fate caso alla frase di prima XD .
<Barabba> glpiana qualche consiglio??
<Barabba> P.S. uso lubuntu
<mibofra> Ace : gksudo palimpsest
<Guest75258> salve a tutti!ieri mi hanno regalato un notebook ustao da mio cugino e devo cambiare sistema operativo!quale mi consigliate?
<Guest75258> ha windows xp di base
<Ame> Allora gksudo palimpsest?
<mibofra> si
<Guest75258> aiuto e urgente!
<Ame> Mi e tornata la riga di comando e nn ha fatto nulla credo
<mibofra> aspetta due sec ...
<Ame> mibofra cmq la iso esce così: paste.ubuntu.com/1353312
<mibofra> è partito il gestore dischi ?
<Ame> No
<mibofra> mhm.... dovrebbe esserci , usi la 12.10 live ?
<Ame> Non c'e il gestore forse
<Ame> Si
<Ame> 12.10
<mibofra> aprilo , ci sentiamo dopo che sto uscendo una attimo per la cartuccia della stampante , ok ?
<Ame> Ok
<mibofra> bene, non preoccuparti che ce la farai , non ti lascio in 13 :)
<Ame> Speriamo
<Ame> Che ci riesco
<mibofra> due secondi prima di uscire, mettiti a scaricare la 12.04 :)
<mibofra> la live ha il gestore dischi
<mibofra> a dopo  :)
<glpiana> mibofra, scusa, cosa vuoi fargli fare con palimpsest (che non c'è più)?
<mibofra> glpiana: mi ero accorto che non c'era più :)) , il check-up dell'hd .
<mibofra> comunque a dopo :)
<Ame> Come faccio il check-up del'hd allora?
<glpiana> non ho seguito la cosa. a che pro fare il check dell'hard disk? avete visto errori relativi ai blocchi da dmesg?
<mibofra_> ho deciso di non abbandonarvi e mi sono connesso da cell
<glpiana> mibofra_, leggi sopra e rispondimi per cortesia
<mibofra_> glpiana : dmesg non da errori
<mibofra_> La iso è ok
<glpiana> mibofra_, e perchè fare il check del disco?
<mibofra_> glpiana : stavo per risponderti comunque
<mibofra_> perché è l'unico controllo non effettuato
<mibofra_> Tanto per essere sicuri
<mibofra_> Tu hai altre idee ? P.S. Il suo problema è che durante l'installazione alla copia dei file l'installer da errore , ora non mi ricordo quale di preciso , e si chiude
<Guest2685> quit:vado
<mibofra> sono nuovamente sul pc .
<glpiana> mibofra, il check del cd gli è stato fatto fare?
<mibofra> no , che dici XD ? se ti dico che il check dell'iso è stato fatto, poi ha fatto una pendrive bootabile .
<glpiana> ah, pen drive
<glpiana> con che strumento l'ha fatta?
<mibofra> questo non l'abbiamo domandato nessuno , ma non risponde .
<mibofra> Ame ?
<superrobyy> raga io ho un server ftp ma non riesco ad accervi con l'utenza anonima nonostante sia stato tutto impostato correttamente
<superrobyy> nel file di conf
<Ame> Eccomi
<mibofra> Ame: che strumento hai usato per fare la pennetta bootabile ?
<Ame> Unbootin
<mibofra> perfetto
<mibofra> hai scaricato la 12.04 ?
<Ame> Si ma è lento
<Ame> Mi ci mette un po
<mibofra> a finire di scaricare ? io sono qui fino alle 11 e penso anche dopo :)
<Ame> Si
<mibofra> non farti problemi :)
<Ame> Altrimenti faccio pennetta con lubuntu 12.04
<mibofra> glpiana: comunque c'è un modo per riavere il gestore dischi su quantal , senza compilare o altro
<mibofra> basta retrocedere gnome-disk-utility alla versione precise .
<mibofra> :)
<drago838> come faccio con ubuntu a sbloccare il blocco aams?
<mibofra> Ame : nel caso lubuntu 12.04 va pure bene :)
<mibofra> se l'hai già, avviala .
<Ame> mibofra, ok faccio lubuntu
<drago838> come faccio con ubuntu a sbloccare il blocco aams?
<mibofra> drago838: parli di stream dal sito rai ?
<drago838> no aam
<drago838> commese on line
<drago838> scommesse
<mibofra> ah , ok :D
<mibofra> no
<mibofra> Ame: quindi in definitiva , sicuramente fino alle 11 ci sono :)
<Ame> mibofra ok
<Dubbio> Salve, una domanda... mi consigliate di tenere ubuntu 10.04 o passare alla 12.04 (Escludendo Unity) ?
<jester-> Dubbio: dipende da cosa ci fai col pc e che pc +è
<Dubbio> jester-, Ciao, è un pc buono se vuoi ti elenco le caratteristiche, uso il pc per lavoro, programmazione c c++ python php web master
<UbunGio> salve a tutti
<Dubbio> \
<Dubbio> Salve
<mibofra> Dubbio: allora la risposta è ovvia , aggiorna .
<mibofra> specialmente per sviluppare
<jester-> Dubbio: 12.04 è bella stabile, poi per riavere gnome installi gnome-session-fallback
<UbunGio> mi serve aiuto x configurare i driver della mia scheda video
<UbunGio> chi mi potrebbe aiutare?
<mibofra> Che scheda video è ?
<UbunGio> una Ati ipermemory
<UbunGio> ha una 4/5 anni
<Dubbio> jester-, mibofra, meglio reinstallarlo a questo punto di solito l'upgrade da problemi, grazie mille ci sentiamo al più preso ... con un'altro nick ovvio Ciao
<UbunGio> e non riesco a capire che driver istallare dall'ubuntu soft center
<mibofra> ubuntu ti da driver nel gestore driver aggiuntivi ? UbunGio ?
<Dubbio> UbunGio, i driver
<mibofra> che versione di ubuntu dai ?
<Dubbio> UbunGio, si installano automaticamente
<UbunGio> no
<mibofra> *hai
<mibofra> ?
<UbunGio> ma a dettagli non mi da nessun driver
<mibofra> mah
<Dubbio> UbunGio, che problemi ti da ? hai ora una risoluzione minima al normale ?
<UbunGio> allora, se vado a ipostazioni di sistema  e a dettagli mi da:
<mibofra> no no
<mibofra> il gestore driver aggiuntivi che dice ?
<Ame> mibofra, sto avviando lubutu 12.04 live
<Dubbio> Scusatemi ma io ora formatto ciao ciao a più tardi
<mibofra> (Hai ubuntu 12.04 o ubuntu 12.10 UbunGio ? )
<UbunGio> ubuntu 12.04
<mibofra> Ame: gksudo palimpsest
<UbunGio> lts
<mibofra> UbunGio: cerca il gestore driver aggiuntivi oppure da terminale gksudo jockey-gtk
<UbunGio> la cosa strana che prima me li dava, ieri sera ho dovuto formattare e non me li da più....
<mibofra> vuoi cercare questo gestore invece di perderti in chiacchiere ?
<UbunGio> mi dice nessun driver proprietario su questo sistema
<mibofra> ok
<Ame> Ok avviato gestore
<mibofra> scusa la reazione di prima UbunGio ;) .
<UbunGio> non ti preoccupare, anzi ti ringrazio x il tuo aiuto
<mibofra> Ame: vai sul tuo hd
<mibofra> seleziona benchmark
<Ame> Mibofra: ok
<mibofra> e poi start read/write benchmark
<mibofra> fai finire tutto il chekup
<mibofra> poi
<Ame> mibofra, nulla si è verificato un errore
<mibofra> vai su smart data e dai run self test
<Ame> Ah deve essere vuoto
<mibofra> Ame : errore di che tipo ?
<UbunGio> mibofra, quindi che posso fare x i driver?
<Ame> Che c'è una tabella di partizione, ma il disco deve essere vuoto completamente
<romeopapa> non riesco a disistallare un programma
<romeopapa> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<mibofra> UbunGio: perché ti servono i driver proprietari ?
<mibofra> romeopapa: quale ?
<UbunGio> perchè a volte mi va a scatti
<mibofra> Ame ? che errore ?
<UbunGio> se apro il desktopwall mi scatta
<romeopapa> mibofra, il maledetto draftsight
<UbunGio> se vedo 1 film in streaming mi scatta
<Ame> mibofra, aspe ora sta lavorando
<UbunGio> giochi non ne riesco ad installare se no uscivo pazzo... mibofra... ;-)
<giulio> Buongiorno, vorrei installare skype su ubuntu 12.10 da alcuni giorni, ho seguito varie guide su internet e l'ultima volta che ci ho provato mi è uscito questo messaggio di errore:
<giulio> giulioetto@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install skype Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto Alcuni pacchetti non possono essere installati. Questo può voler dire che è stata richiesta una situazione impossibile oppure, se si sta usando una distribuzione in sviluppo, che alcuni pacchetti richiesti non sono ancora stati creati o sono stati rimossi da Inc
<mibofra> UbunGio: guarda qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati
<mibofra> Ame : ok
<mibofra> giulio: sudo apt-get update
<mibofra> poi riprova
<romeopapa> nessuno?
<mibofra> romeopapa: quale applicazione !?!?!
<giulio> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:  skype : Dipende: skype-bin ma non è installabile E: Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati.
<mibofra> giulio: sudo apt-get install -f
<UbunGio> mibofra ti ringrazio x l'aiuto
<mibofra> UbunGio: prego
<UbunGio> do a tutti una buona serata
<mibofra> ciao :)
<UbunGio> ciao
<giulio> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 70 non aggiornati.
<mibofra> giulio: riprova
<Ame> Com'era il comando del gestore dischi?
<OverMe> giulio, skype scaricalo dal sito
<mibofra> gksudo palimpsest Ame
<giulio> OverMe: ho gia provato a scaricare skype dal sito, ubuntu software center su blocca e dice che è impossibile installare.
<OverMe> giulio, ce l'hai ancora il pacchetto scaricato?
<giulio> OverMe: sì
<OverMe> dove l'hai messo? desktop?
<giulio> OverMe: è dove me l'ha messo mozilla, in scaricati
<OverMe> giulio, apri il terminale: cd Scaricati
<OverMe> poi: sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto.deb
<OverMe> vediamo che errori sputa
<Ame> mibofra, mi da errore non riesco paste.ubuntu.com/1553553
<mibofra> hai sbagliato il link
<mibofra> comunque per un ora (o meno , dipende) non ci sono
<mibofra> ciao
<mibofra> :))
<Ame> Paste.ubuntu.com/1553553/
<Ame> Questo giusto: paste.ubuntu.com/1353565/
<enzotib> buonasera
<riki> ciao a tutti. qualcuno sa se è possibile creare una file immagine del proprio sistema?
<enzotib> !info bootcd
<ubot-it> bootcd (source: bootcd): run your system from cd without need for disks. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.28 (quantal), package size 64 kB, installed size 256 kB
<enzotib> riki, comunque, partendo da una live e copiandolo con dd, sprechi un po' di spazio, ma hai una immagine esatta
<riki> dd? che roba è?
<enzotib> riki, è una utility da linea di comando
<riki> ah ok
<enzotib> riki, ma se non la conosci è meglio evitare
<enzotib> !backup
<ubot-it> backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<riki> posso studiarla
<pdor> ciao qualcuno mi puo' dare una mano? mesi fa ho cancellato e ripristinato una partizione di boot di xubuntu con gparted e adesso per esempio vedo il desktop grigio, non si puo' mettere una immagine di sfondo e non va il menu con clic destro, e ovviamente e' attivo...abbiate pieta :)
<enzotib> pdor, come hai ripristinato?
<pdor> non mi ricordo credo che ho fatto con grub
<riki> l'immagine .dd è possibile anche masterizzarla?
<pdor> all'avvio gli ho detto di ripristinare tutte le partizioni attive
<enzotib> riki, masterizzarla come immagine o come file?
<riki> come immagine
<enzotib> pdor, non ho idea di cosa parli
<enzotib> riki, no, non credo, dato che i cd sono filesystem di tipo ISO e non ext4
<pdor> ah ho scelto modalita ripristino
<riki> ah ok
<enzotib> riki, ma dài un'occhiata al pacchetto bootcd che ti dicevo prima
<riki> asp
<riki> non ce l'ho installato
<enzotib> riki, no, non è installato di default, ma con apt-cache show bootcd puoi leggere la descrizione
<riki> ah ok
<riki> mi sembra più semplice dd
<wollowizard> potete aiutarmi: OSError: libnetfilter_conntrack.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<enzotib> wollowizard, facendo cosa?
<wollowizard> lanciando un programma python
<wollowizard> si chiama malloey
<wollowizard> mallory*
<enzotib> wollowizard, qualcosa di scaricato o preso dai repositories ufficiali?
<wollowizard> no no, clonato da git
<enzotib> aspetta che cerco se è in qualche pacchetto
<wollowizard> thanks!
<max10> obudttfyl
<enzotib> wollowizard, c'è il pacchetto libnetfilter-conntrack3, che fornisce libnetfilter_conntrack.so.3
<enzotib> la versione .1 non mi pare ci sia nei repo
<wollowizard> enzotib, si ho la 3 installata...
<enzotib> wollowizard, potresti provare a fare un link simbolico e sperare che funzioni
<wollowizard> mmm... hai ragione... provo
<dimitri_> salve, mi succede una cosa strana. si è aggiornato ubu e se parte con l'ultima ver mi dice che non rileva la conf video e va in low graphic. con la vecchia invece parte senza prob.
<leosacc> sera a tutti
<dimitri_> qualcuno sa come posso fare per risolvere il porb e farlo partire bene anche con il nuovo
<enzotib> dimitri_, ti stanchi a scrivere :) ?
<giulio> Buongiorno, Ho ubuntu 12.10 e un satellite L750 TOSHIBA. Non riesco a regolare la luminosità dello schermo, come si fa? Grazie della risposta
<wollowizard> enzotib, forse funziona... il programma è partito!
<dimitri_> enzotib, cerco di non intasare
<enzotib> dimitri_, meglio scrivere qualcosa di leggibile, tanto non fa differenza un messatio di 160 o di 140 caratteri
<enzotib> messaggio*
<dimitri_> enzotib, mi spiego meglio . Si è aggiornato ubuntu 12.10 ieri sera e non mi ha chiesto di ripartire. Alla accenzione stamattina non parte più e dice di non rilevare la scheda grafica e che deve partire in low graphic. Faccio ok e mi chiede una serie di opzioni ma non mi da possibilità di scegliere e debbo solo resettare. Se vado nelle versioni precedenti e scelgo la penultima parte e non ho problemi. Come risolvo ?
<enzotib> dimitri_, che scheda grafica? avevi installato qualche driver particolare?
<dimitri_> è una ibrida su un portatile. Ha sia una Intel che una NVidia e si autoswitcha
<dimitri_> ho seguito questo post https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z
<dimitri_> ed installato bumblebee/stable
<Ame> mibofra
<enzotib> dimitri_, e non sai che quando fai avanzamento devi togliere tutti i software non ufficiali?
<enzotib> cena, a poi
<dimitri_> enzotib, ok vado a a anche io
<dimitri_> poi mi dici come e cosa debbo fare per ovviare ?
<Ame> Quando installo lubuntu mi sparisce il preogramma di installazione
<Ame> Qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<majin> salve a tutti!ho da qualche ora il nuovo ubuntu 12.10!è fantastico ma mi da fastidio la barra delle applicazioni sulla sinistra come faccio a spostarla o elimanarla?
<enzotib> majin, se la elimini come lanci i programmi, facendo ogni volta Alt-F2?
<superrobyy> qualcuno s'intende un po' di server ftp?
<dimitri_> enzotib, cena veloce la tua
<enzotib> dimitri_, sì
<dimitri_> enzotib, mi dici come faccio a rimediare all'aggiornamento
<enzotib> dimitri_, però purtroppo non so come aiutarti, la grafica non è il mio forte
<dimitri_> quindi ad ogni aggiornamento cosa dovrei fare ?
<enzotib> dimitri_, mi pare di ricordare che è consigliato rimuovere i software aggiuntivi prima di un avanzamento, specialmente quelli che influenzano il funzionamento del sistema
<enzotib> di più non so
<enzotib> majin, mi pare che non si possa fare, non so se nel frattempo sono cambiate le cose
<leosacc> buona sera e buon appetito a tutti  :)
<dimitri_> enzotib, non ho fatto un avanzamento
<dimitri_> ma si è solo aggiornato
<dimitri_> era gia a 12.10
<enzotib> dimitri_, non cambia il fatto che non so aiutarti
<kekkkepore> salve ho scaricato cairo dock su ubuntu 12.10 e vorrei levare la barra degli strmenti a siistra come faccio?
<kekkkepore> urgente x favore!
<enzotib> kekkkepore, calma,
<enzotib> kekkkepore, perché non parti con la sessione cairo-dock?
<kekkkepore> come si fa?
<enzotib> kekkkepore, hai lanciato cairo-dock a mano?
<kekkkepore> l ho installato poco fa dal market!
<enzotib> kekkkepore, e come l'hai lanciato?
<kekkkepore> me lo ha fatto automaticamente
<enzotib> kekkkepore, no, non credo, un'installazione non lancia un bel niente
<enzotib> comunque
<kekkkepore> si?
<enzotib> kekkkepore, se torni alla finestra di login (facendo fine sessione), puoi scegliere il tipo di sessione cliccando sul cerchietto bianco accanto al tuo nome
<kekkkepore> ok poi
<enzotib> e da lì scegli cairo-dock (quello senza unity)
<kekkkepore> ok ora provo
<nellix> Buonasera , dove sono le cartelle dei programmi?  ubuntu 12.10  unity
<enzotib> nellix, cartelle dei programmi? vieni da windows?
<nellix> un po' come quasi tutti...
<nellix> :-)
<enzotib> nellix, gli eseguibili sono in genere in /usr/bin
<enzotib> e le altre cose in altri posti, non c'è una cartella per programma, ma una cartella per "scopo"
<enzotib> nellix, dpkg -L nomepacchetto ti elenca tutti i file di un pacchetto
<nellix> premesso che è un mesetto che uso linux
<nellix> per favore passo passo
<nellix> nei forum dire che ho capito poco è un eufemismo... :-)
<Ame> mibofra ci sei?
<mibofra> si
<mibofra> li hai fatti i test ?
<danilo> Salve qualcuno puo aiutarmi: dopo aver istallato ubuntu precise e aver collegato la chiavetta internet, il maneger non la vede
<mibofra> che chiavetta è ?
<danilo> la chiavetta e un'onda per la wind
<mibofra> mi sembra strano non funzioni .
<danilo> con ubuntu versione piu vecchia andava bene ma istallato precise mi da questo problema
<danilo> non la vede
<mibofra> provato con quantal ?
<danilo> quantal che sarebbe
<danilo> altro programma?
<massy> salve
<Ame> 230 settori danneggiati
<mibofra> e già .
<Ame> Inutile che continuo a provare a installare lubuntu
<Ame> Tanto non va
<mibofra> buona fortuna con l'HD nuovo :)
<Ame> Speriamo che con un altro hd va e nn si blocca
<mibofra> dai XD
<ado> salve a tutti... ho urgente bisogno di aiuto
<ado> c'è qualcuno?
<ado> perfavore
<enzotib> !qualcuno | ado
<ubot-it> ado: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ado> ok... ho il pc bloccato
<ado>  il mio ubuntu non parte piu.. di punto in bianco quando inserisco la password mi fa schermata nera e me la richiede.. e così all'infinito.. ho letto uno che aveva lo stesso problema.. ho seguito cio' che ha fatto (ha fatto un aggiornamento..) ora non parte piu.. mi dice quanto segue.. avvio e mi appare la seguente schermata: THE SYSTEM IS RUNNING IN LOW-GRAPHICS MODE your screen graphics card and input settings could not be detecte
<ado> YOu will need to configure these yourself faccio ok e appare un'altra finestra con what would you like ti do?
<ado>  run in low-graphics mode for just one session -reconfigure graphics -troubleshoot the error -exit to console login dovrei scegliere ma non mi permette di farlo.. quindi rimane bloccato.. e non so cosa fare..
<enzotib> ado, bene, seguire le istruzioni di un altro senza sapere se il problema era lo stesso è veramente una scelta intelligente
<ado> non sono esperto.. pensavo di risolvere.. invece...
<ado> niente..
<ado> cosa devo fare?
<enzotib> ado, riesci a parire in recovery?
<njin> LOL, garanzia Apple estesa a due anni   http://www.altroconsumo.it/hi-tech/computer-portatili/news/garanzia-apple-italia-due-anni
<ado> dammi istruzioni... come faccio non sono esperto.. posso fare control alt f2?
<ado> come parto in recovery?
<enzotib> ado, ma ora è avviato il sistema?
<ado> ora è bloccato nella finestra dove mi chiede di scegliere.. ma non posso scegliere..
<ado> faccio ctrl+alt+f2?
<enzotib> ado, ma perché non riesci a scegliere?
<ado> perche è bloccato...solo nella prima finestra riesco a fare invio.. nella seconda non mi permette ne di scegliere ne fare invio nulla.. di nulla
<ado> ?
<ado> enzotib... ci 6?
<enzotib> sì
<ado> non mi aiuti?
<enzotib> ado, e non so come, mi pare strano che non funzioni, prima ancora di arrivare alla grafica
<enzotib> ado, e non so se ci sono altri terminali virtuali disponibili
<enzotib> ado, comunque, se riesci ad andare in una altra console con Ctrl-Alf-F2, vedi se hai un file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ado> posso andare sul terminale...
<ado> ora mi trovo sul terminale... che faccio?
<enzotib> te l'ho detto, vedi se hai un file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ado> ripeto.. non so nulla di ubuntu.. cosa devo fare per vedere se ho quel file???? che comandi bisogna digitare??? non so nulla di ubuntu
<enzotib> ado, ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ado> mi appare -bash: ls/stc/x/xorg.conf: file o directory non esistente
<enzotib> ado, devi scriverlo esattamente come l'ho scritto io, compresi gli spazi
<ado> mi dice file o directory inesistente
<enzotib> ado, ce l'hai un livecd?
<ado> credo di si..
<ado>  si
<ado>  ora lo prendo-- faccio eseguire da cd senza installazione§?
<enzotib> sì
<enzotib> devo andare, ciao
<ado> come faccio a far partire ubuntu da cd.... non riesco... mi parte.. e poi si blocca quando devo scegliere la lingua... si blocca... non mi permette... ho tastiera wireless
<mibofra> ciao
<UbunGio> sera a tutti
<UbunGio> salve attackment
<UbunGio> posso disturbarti?
<UbunGio> ho bisogno di aiuto (o chiarimenti) su come far partire alcune cose su ubuntu
<krabador> UbunGio, che cosa?
<UbunGio> salve krabador, strano, fino a pochi giorni fa anche io mi chiamavo così, cn l'h però, KrahadoR
<UbunGio> cmq
<UbunGio> non so se posso qui ma diciamo che devo far partire una .iso
<UbunGio> e questa .iso di solito gira su windows
<UbunGio> come posso installarla?
<UbunGio> ho provato cn wine e con PLAY ON LINUX...
<UbunGio> ma non riesco ne a installare ne a far partire niente
<krabador> UbunGio, nativamente ubuntu apre le iso, in modo da farti vedere il contenuto, ma niente di installabile
<UbunGio> azz quindi se ( ad esempio) voglio far partire commandos 3 su ubuntu non posso?
<UbunGio> o magari PES
<UbunGio> o qualsiasi altro gioco?
<krabador> UbunGio, nel terminale digiti "sudo mount /cartella/file.iso /cartelladimontaggio" e ti fa vedere il contenuto
<krabador> no, niente giochi windows su linux, a meno di non usare wine
<krabador> wine o cedega
<UbunGio> mi aiuti cn wine? non riesco a capire come funziona... sai sn nuovo di Linux ( lo uso da soli 3 mesi) ma non voglio più tornare a windows perchè linux x me è ormai il top degli OS
<krabador> beh, personalmente ho usato molto poco wine per giochi windows, ma nella media devi rippare tutto il contenuto del supporto del gioco in una cartella
<krabador> far partire poi l'eseguibile con wine per poterlo poi installare
<krabador> cosa vuoi installare adesso?
<UbunGio> o mio Dio... devo rippare ? e come si fa? indica almeno 1 guida, qualcosa...
<UbunGio> commandos 3
<UbunGio> un gioco di strategia
<krabador> hai il supporto originale?
<UbunGio> no
<UbunGio> .....
<krabador> è steam, giusto?
<UbunGio> cioè?
<krabador> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=4431
<krabador> dai un'occhiata qui
<UbunGio> ok
<krabador> purtroppo per i giochi win, ci possono essere diversi compromessi accettabili
<krabador> wine permette di installarne parecchi
<krabador> ma molti danno comunque problemi
<UbunGio> ma devono essere originali, giusto?
<krabador> ti chiedevo del supporto originale solo per il rippaggio
<krabador> per il resto , wine non ti dice niente :)
<UbunGio> su Play on linux commandos 3 c'è come pure il 2, ma non so farlo funzionare, forse perchè è 1 immagine, tu che dici?
<krabador> pare che commandos 3 funzioni perfettamente con wine dalla versione 1.5.5 e da ubuntu 12.040
<UbunGio> ok, quindi ora che dovrei fare? masteriz l'immagine che ho sul desk e poi ?
<krabador> si, estrai l'immagine in una cartella
<krabador> no, estraila, la monti da terminale con "sudo mount /cartella/file.iso /cartelladidestinazione"
<UbunGio> qui sono 3 cartelle, cd1 2 e 3, dove all'interno ci sono file . bin e . cue
<krabador> dentro la iso hai 3 cartelle con dentr i bin e cue?
<UbunGio> e al posto di .iso faccio . bin o .cue
<UbunGio> ?
<krabador> i cue sono dei files da utilizzare con il programma di masterizzazione
<UbunGio> no la cartella non è iso, è solo 1 cartella e dentro ci sono.cue e .bin
<krabador> i file immagine sono i bin.
<UbunGio> quindi li devo masteriz
<UbunGio> ?
<UbunGio> o posso fare sudo mount /cartella/file.bin /cartelladidestinazione
<krabador> no
<krabador> puoi pero' provare a lanciare il bin come fosse un eseguibile
<UbunGio> cioè?
<UbunGio> krabador, ti sto facendo impazzire? scusami
<krabador> UbunGio, no, figurati, sto spulciando anche altre fonti per indicarti la cosa migliore da fare
<krabador> puoi dare uno sguardo qui http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DJxrbGDaWbo
<krabador> nel frattempo
<UbunGio> ok
<krabador> apri un terminale
<krabador> vai nella cartella in cui hai tutti i file bin
<krabador> e prova a mandare il cd1 così "./cd1.bin"
<UbunGio> ok ci provo
<krabador> dimmi cosa succede, altrimenti dobbiamo estrarre tutto
<krabador> comodamente con tasto destro sul file "apri con gestore di archivi" ----- estrai nella cartella preferita
<UbunGio> non succede nulla
<UbunGio> taso destro sul file.bin?
<UbunGio> non mi da niente, gestione archivi non me lo da, mi dice impossibile aprire....
<krabador> non hai, nel menu del tasto destro, sul file, "apri con gestore di archivi" ?
<UbunGio> no
<UbunGio> tu dici nel menù a tendina?
<krabador> si, quando ci clicchi sopra con il tasto destro
<UbunGio> no, c'è apri e apri cn programma ma entrambi non mi danno nulla
<krabador> allora, installa acetone iso con "sudo apt-get install acetoneiso"
<UbunGio> ok
<UbunGio> ora?
<krabador> apri acetone iso, e potrai gestire cosa fare col bin
<krabador> se montarlo o estrarlo
<UbunGio> ok, l'ho montato, ora che faccio?
<krabador> bene, estrai tutto il contenuto in una cartella
<UbunGio> ok, sto estraendo il cd 1, devo fare lo stesso x tutti e 3 i cd immag vero?
<krabador> si, e tra l'altro è probabile che sia necessario mettere tutto insieme
<UbunGio> bene, basta spostare i file in 1 cartella unica, vero?
<UbunGio> alla seconda cartell c'è solo 1 file datacab
<UbunGio> data3.cab
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> lo metti sfuso nella stessa cartella dove hai estratto il cd uno
<krabador> sono 3 dischi, vero?
<UbunGio> si, al terzo c'è una cartella crack oltre che altri file...
<krabador> il crack sicuramente sarà l'eseguibile originale modificato per evitare che controlli che ci sia il cd originale inserito nel lettore...
<UbunGio> e non me lo fa copiare, mi dice permesso negato
<krabador> quale file non ti fa coipare, il crack?
<UbunGio> si la cartella crack
<krabador> beh, dai, per il momento non è importante
<UbunGio> ok
<krabador> con l'estrazione del cd1, sicuramente c'è un eseguibile
<krabador> vero?
<UbunGio> l'ho copiata sulla scrivania, ma non me la fa copiare nella stessa cartella del cd 1
<UbunGio> cmq
<UbunGio> ora che si fa?
<krabador> con l'estrazione del cd1, sicuramente c'è un eseguibile
<krabador> vero?
<UbunGio> command3.exe
<UbunGio> ?
<UbunGio> dxsetup.exe
<UbunGio> e setup.exe
<krabador> setup.exe
<krabador> prova a mandarlo con wine
<UbunGio> ok
<UbunGio> Krabador, lo sta istallando!!!
<krabador> :)
<UbunGio> oddio se questa cosa funziona pure cn PES giuro che ti mando 1 regalo x natale!!! :-)
<krabador> hahhahhaa!!!
<UbunGio> grandeeeeeeee
<UbunGio> ti posso chiedere 1 altra cosa?
<krabador> guarda, nella media è questa la procedura di base, poi play on linux e cedega
<krabador> hanno introdotto altri discorsi
<krabador> dimmi
<UbunGio> io so che bisogna fare pratica e smanettare x conoscere un sistema
<UbunGio> ma come posso imparare il linguaggio del terminale? tipo sudo apt
<krabador> allora, quelli sono i comandi della shell
<UbunGio> io voglio imparare, mi consigli 1 guida?
<krabador> guarda, di documentazione ce n'è parecchia
<UbunGio> cosa devo trovare, linguaggio shell?
<krabador> ma , e qui il puritano mi va contro, una vera guida completa esaustiva dei comandi shell non esiste
<krabador> parecchio, se mastichi l'inglese
<krabador> da terminale stesso
<krabador> lo fai
<krabador> facendo "man -comando-"
<UbunGio> ho capito... senti krabador, ora che ha finito l'install, la crack come la piazzo?
<krabador> e ti apparirà una guida del comando
<UbunGio> quindo man e il comando e mi da la guida, capito
<krabador> allora, prova a vedere che fa lanciandolo
<UbunGio> non lo trovo...
<krabador> allora, te l'avrà messo in "programmi" nelle risorse wine
<UbunGio> e come ci arrivo a programmi?
<UbunGio> home, giusto?
<krabador> allora,hai unity?
<UbunGio> si
<UbunGio> scrivo programmi alla dash?
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-13
<krabador> no, vai su wine, in unity e dimmi che ti fa fare
<UbunGio> mi apre una finestra che dice "esegui il programma"
<UbunGio> asp, mi ha aperto q4wine
<krabador> perchè su gnome, hai tutti dei menu di wine, dove scorri direttamente "programmi" come se fossi in win, e lo spazio dedicato a c:
<UbunGio> cosa apro, q4wine o winetricks
<UbunGio> ?
<krabador> prova con q4wine
<UbunGio> ok
<UbunGio> aperto, mi da 1 finestra cn varie cose, tipo explorer, wordpèad, regedit
<UbunGio> winecfg
<UbunGio> console
<krabador> dovresti avere allora una cartella program files
<krabador> o programmi
<UbunGio> non la trovo
<krabador> con unity hanno sminchiato un po' di cose...
<krabador> prova ad andare con nautilus in /home/utente/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files
<krabador> in ogni caso, il programma di installazione, ti ha chiesto le directory di destinazione?
<UbunGio> no, non dirmelo... sn un Cogl...ne... si me l'avrà chiest ma io abituato a windows ho clicc su avanti e non ciò fatt caso...
<krabador> sospettavo :) . Windows abitua l'utente a non farsi domande
<UbunGio> si, infatti... ecco perchè non lo voglio usare +...
<krabador> tanto l' interviene wine, e te lo fa mettere in qualche cartella nello spazio che relega a c: emulato
<krabador> prova ad andare qui "/home/utente/.wine/dosdevices/c:"
<krabador> quella è la c: di wine, deve avertelo messo lì
<UbunGio> a utente mi fermo, non c'è un .wine
<UbunGio> lo faccio da terminale?
<UbunGio> niente, non esiste
<krabador> ecco
<UbunGio> quindi?
<krabador> non avendo mai usato wine in unity, fammi un attimo indagare
<UbunGio> ok
<krabador> in nautilus, fai ctrl + h in /home/utente
<krabador> dimmi se ti appare
<UbunGio> 1 attimo
<UbunGio> Krabador, io nautilus non lo trovo
<krabador> scusami, l'esplora risorse
<UbunGio> allora, apro la dash
<krabador> no, niente dash
<krabador> il file explorer
<UbunGio> e dov'è?
<krabador> li nella barra a sinistra, con il simbolo della cartella
<UbunGio> ah, la home
<krabador> :)
<UbunGio> si ora vedo tutte le cartelle
<krabador> in /home/utente, dove avrai "Scaricati, Documenti, Modelli, Video..."
<UbunGio> ok ho trovato la cartella
<krabador> fai ctrl + h
<krabador> ecco
<UbunGio> ok, mi dice Please insert cd...
<UbunGio> quindi sostituisco cn la crack, vero?
<krabador> si, sostituisci, quell'eseguibile, in quel punto, con il crack
<UbunGio> ok, ci provo...
<UbunGio> e niente...
<UbunGio> si chiude appena si apre,,,
<krabador> dopo aver sostituito il crack, fa così?
<UbunGio> si
<krabador> eh, probabilmente è il nuovo eseguibile che cozza con wine
<UbunGio> vabè dai, cmq sei stato prezioso e mi hai insegnato moltissime cose
<UbunGio> e ti ringrazio tantissimo per tutto krabador
<krabador> si winehq si riferiscono ad installazioni, comunque in presenza del supporto originale
<krabador> cosi' come su play on linux...
<krabador> in ogni caso prova anche con pes, non è detto che non funzioni
<UbunGio> infatti ci proverò
<UbunGio> e chissà...
<UbunGio> cmq grazie krabador, spero di incontrarti ancora
<krabador> ciao, buon proseguimento
<UbunGio> grazie mille, lo stesso a te
<krabador> :)
<UbunGio> notte a tutti
<UbunGio> krabador, scusa se ti disturbo di nuovo
<krabador> UbunGio, dimmi
<UbunGio> volevo chiederti, potrebbe essere che non mi partono perche non mi trova i driver della scheda video?
<UbunGio> cioè
<UbunGio> il sistema non rileva la mia scheda video
<UbunGio> e magari non vanno per questo?
<krabador> che scheda video hai?
<UbunGio> aTI
<krabador> recente?
<UbunGio> HA ALMENO 5 ANNI, È UN PÒ DATATA
<krabador> dimmi il modello
<UbunGio> è una Ati hypermemory
<UbunGio> se non sbaglio da 256 mb
<krabador> è un notebook?
<UbunGio> no un fisso
<UbunGio> no è da 512
<UbunGio> Mb
<krabador> allora dovresti dirmi x800, x1600, una cosa del genere :)
<UbunGio> non ricordo il modello
<krabador> UbunGio, manda da terminale "sudo lspci"
<UbunGio> Radeon X1550 64-bit
<UbunGio> mo mi scrivo pure il comando così saprò come isualizzare i componenti hardware...
<UbunGio> ;-)
<krabador> allora...
<krabador> hai messo ubuntu a 32 o 64 bit?
<UbunGio>  32
<UbunGio> 32 bit
<UbunGio> tu dici che mi conviene install quello a 64 bit?
<krabador> oddio, a 32bit hai una maggiore compatibilità col software
<krabador> sebbene ormai a 64bit c'è praticamente quasi tutto
<krabador> potresti imbatterti on problemi
<UbunGio> io ho un Intel® Core™2 CPU 4300 @ 1.80GHz × 2
<krabador> di tanto in tanto
<UbunGio> ok allora tengo il 32 bit
<krabador> allora, purtroppo con ubuntu per la tua ati, è un po' un problema
<krabador> nel senso
<krabador> l'ultimo catalyst che le supporta
<krabador> non è piu' supportato da ubuntu
<UbunGio> perfetto
<krabador> quindi queste schede vanno
<krabador> ma con il mesa driver
<UbunGio> il mio solito cu lo
<krabador> :)
<krabador> e bisogna accontentarsi di quello che questo driver fa fare
<krabador> c'è da dire che negli ultimi tempi, è migliorato tantissimo...
<krabador> un paio d'anni fa era veramente scandaloso
<glpiana> ola
<enzotib> buongiorno
<Antourix> non riesco ad installare ubuntu sul mio pc. dopo la scelta del nome utente e password mi appare il messaggio: The installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problemor try installing again.
<sonne> Antourix, e poi se riprovi a installare te lo ridice?
<Antourix> si diverse volte
<sonne> questo e' male
<sonne> bisognerebbe vedere i log
<Antourix> poi ho provato a masterizzare diversi dvd riscrivibili e a basse velocità, ma ilproblema non cambia
<Antourix> dove li trovo sti log?
<sonne> bella domanda... ubuntu normale 12.04?
<Antourix> 12.10
<sonne> dovresti trovarli su /var/log/qualcosa
<glpiana> Antourix, hai controllato MD5sum della iso che hai scaricato?
<glpiana> !md5 | Antourix
<ubot-it> Antourix: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<sonne> forse /var/log/installer/syslog
<Antourix> MD5sum della iso? scusate sono alle prime armi con linux, che significa?
<glpiana> Antourix, leggi sopra
<Antourix> capito! sto verificando con il software.
<Antourix> grazie intanto
<Antourix> il winMD5sum mi da il messaggio MD5 check Sums are the same, dopo aver cliccato "compare"
<glpiana> Antourix, allora ti propongo di fare questo: avvii da cd e invece di far partire subito l'installazione scegli di provare il sistema. da lì puoi fare partire l'installazione
<glpiana> Antourix, fai partire l'installazione e al momento in cui ottieni errore apri un terminale (con ctrl+t oppure dalla dash) e scrivi: dmesg | tail
<Antourix> già fatto! ho provato in entrambi i modi.
<glpiana> Antourix, questo comando potrebbe dare dell'output utile per capire dove risiede il problema
<Antourix> ok proverò con ctrl+t
<Antourix> in questo momento non ho il pc per fare tale prova. se provo stasera o domani è possibile risentirci?
<glpiana> Antourix, qualcuno che può aiutarti in canale c'è sempre (o quasi) :D
<Antourix> ok! grazie intanto.
<Antourix> un'altra cosa che vorrei provare è cambiare tipo di dvd,magari non riscrivibile e masterizzarlo a 2x
<Antourix> potrebbe avere a che fare con errori in masterizzazione? anche se ho già provato 4 dvd riscrivibili ma identica marca e modello
<glpiana> Antourix, potrebbe, certamente. e poi se il tuo pc permette l'avvio da usb potresti anche provare a mettere la iso su usb invece che su dvd
<glpiana> Antourix, se la cosa è fattibile puoi usare http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Antourix> purtroppo sfiga vuole che non ho quella opzione, altrimenti non avrei neanche pensato di masterizzare :-(
<Antourix> ho pensato anche potrebbe avere a che fare con l'Hardware installato?
<glpiana> Antourix, difficile, visto che la versione live parte
<Antourix> la macchina a circa 10 anni processore amd athlon 1800xp 1500Mb di ram, scheda video nvidia da 32 mb(non ricordo il modello e sound blaster live
<glpiana> Antourix, piouttosto a problemi dell'harddisk o del lettore (ma più probabilmente in questo caso del supporto)
<glpiana> Antourix, stai provando ubuntu o altre versioni?
<Antourix> ubuntu 12.10
<glpiana> eventualmente, data l'età del processore, puoi porvare lubuntu o xubuntu se con ubuntu non riuscissi a risolvere
<Antourix> ok prendo in considerazione anche questa opzione. grazie glpiana
<Antourix> mi sono affacciato al mondo linux perchè mi hanno detto che anche macchine così datate girano abbastanza veloci. mi confermi anche tu?
<glpiana> Antourix, sì, se non cerchi di usare l'ultima interfaccia uscita (unity, quella di ubuntu) in quanto richiede maggiori risorse hardware
<micheg> prova slitaz
<Antourix> cioè posso usare, sempre che riesco a risolvere, ubuntu anche senza usare questa interfaccia?
<micheg> per macchine datate è il top
<Antourix> cos'è slitaz? un'altra distribuzione linux?
<micheg> si.
<Antourix> ma ha interfaccia grafica ed è semplice da usare? oppure è tutto comandi da scrivere?
<micheg> ha un interfaccia, provala la iso sono solo 40 mega da scaricare
<micheg> provi la live e vedi se ti piace
<Antourix> ok grazie a tutti per il supporto. esco! ciao!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<eddigei_> salve
<eddigei_> ma su unity si possono trascinare i file da una finestra all'altra?
<eddigei_> mi spiego meglio su gnome-shell se ho per esempio una finestra massimizzata e trascino un file sull angolo in alto mi fa scegliere su quale finestra copiarlo
<pitto> join #aroma
<TaLaDo> ?
<jester-> eddigei_: provare per vedere
<eddigei_> e l'ho fatto non me lo fa appunto chiedevo
<micheg> i file si copiano da terminale con cp. punto.
<jester-> micheg: ???
<micheg> bè questo è un metodo cross distribuzione no? ;-) si ruzza via
<micheg> anzi guarda quando devo solo copiare i file xorg non lo avvio nemmeno. tiè
<jester-> micheg: ma va?
<micheg> nemmeno per scaricare, tiro giù le pagine con netcat cerco i link e me li tiro giù con wget, browser? browser? i gli uomini veri leggono il codice html e si immaginano come visualizzare la pagina nella loro mente
<micheg> le gui sono nate da menti distorte
<pitto> lol
<k4rim][> micheg: lol
<k4rim][> :D :D
<micheg> serve giusto un framebuffer per guardardi i porno per il resto basta la modalità testo
<jester-> oggià, si stava cosi bene nelle caverne e poi qualche pirla ha inventato le case con tutte le comodità
<pitto> è come leggere un libro
<pitto> decisamente meglio del film
<pitto> hai tutta la parte di immaginazione personale
<k4rim][> micheg: tu vai sui siti porno con lynx? :D
<pitto> chiaro
<pitto> hard-core-testual-porn
<pitto> metti il vantaggio di scaricarlo
<pitto> gestirlo
<k4rim][> com'è rocco siffredi in ascii art?
<pitto> ricercarlo con grep
<micheg> no con netcat cerca gli url e dal titolo mi immagino il film senza scaricarlo che cosi non spreco nemmeno banda
<micheg> ;-)
<jester-> vuoi mettere darsi una pippa invece di trombare? te la immagini del colore giusto, te la gestisci come ti pare etc etc
<jester-> farsi*
<pitto> e certo!
<micheg> no scherzo, però per copiare / elimanre / muovere i file il terminale mi resta comodo
<pitto> senza neanche problemi di interfaccia eccetera
<pitto> in effetti
<pitto> cazzate a parte
<pitto> da terminale puoi volare
<FloodBotIt2> pitto: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<pitto> esempio del cazzo
<pitto> hai un cifrone di file jpg e devi fare un pdf multipagina
<pitto> come fai?
<TaLaDo> ma questo è il canale di supporto?
<massy> ciao
<pitto> convert *.jpg file.pdf
<pitto> dimmi tu con gui che t'inventi
<micheg> vero ma anche quando devi fare rimozioni selettive
<pitto> il brutto (verissimo) è che il muro di apprendimento è piuttosto verticale
<pitto> ma una volta che arrivi anche solo a 2+2 non puoi smettere
<micheg> tipo quando mi portano la roba da mac che è piena di _.dsstore e minchiate simili
<micheg> find . -type f -name "._*" -exec rm -f {} \;
<pitto> tac!
<micheg> e buonanotte al secchio
<pitto> libertà
<micheg> taak
<pitto> poi se non ti va di imparare come funziona lo script e perchè visto che sei utente casalingo e ti va di vivere felice
<pitto> fai un alias
<pitto> oppure copiatelo in evernote
<pitto> sta lì
<pitto> ti aspetta U_U
<FloodBotIt2> pitto: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<pitto> quando installi guake sai che sei ben cotto
<glpiana> !chat | pitto k4rim][
<ubot-it> pitto k4rim][: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<micheg> qua c'è gente che avvia il python invece della calcolatrice per fare i conti... per dire.
<glpiana> !chat | micheg
<ubot-it> micheg: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pitto> abbiamo seccato! :D Scusate ma non ho resistito... Buona giornata a tutti :)
<micheg> imparare usare il terminale è la base, dovrebbe essere considerato supporto, visto che con le varie gui che ci sono in giro se un utente non sa usare la shell non puoi fargli supporto.
<jester-> micheg: un os che si rivolge alla massa come sta cercando di fare ubuntu non dovrebbe costringere l'user normale ad usare a shell
<micheg> jester-: un os che si rivolge alle massa non dovrebbe usare unity, con unity non si riesce a fare tutto da gui, nonostante sia migliorata tantissimo è ancora troppo confusionaria e lacunosa rispetto a kde o anche a gnome3 (anche se io preferisco kde)
<jester-> micheg: unity si puo dire ancora in fase di sviluppo, e sono daccordo' è sbagliato non avere installato di defualt la fallback, ma a chi non piace basta dire di installarlo dal center
<eddigei_> guardate che in tutto questo non ho detto che non so usare il terminale e il comando cp. ma visto che ho unity installato e sto usando quello se riuscissi a trascinare file a destra e sinistra non sarebbe male
<jester-> eddigei_: logico per il cristiano normale
<micheg> su questo non so aiutarti ma probabilmente se usi nautilus a tab spostandoti sul tab viene su l'altra directory
<francesco_> salve a tutti
<francesco_> ho un problema urgente da risolvere
<francesco_> spero che qualcuno mi possa aiutare
<francesco_> ho appena installato la stampante mp230 series della canon
<francesco_> è andato tutto bene
<francesco_> ma quando vado a stampare non lo fa
<francesco_> sono andato in "stampanti"
<francesco_> ed ho notato che non ha "alcuna collocaione
<francesco_> mi potete aiutare?
<jester-> francesco_: e magari l'hai appena comprata
<francesco_> si certo
<francesco_> hai una soluzione al problema?
<peppe_> buongiorno a tutti
<peppe_> avrei un problema con ubuntu studio
<jester-> francesco_: ma perchè non hai prima consultato l'hw linux compatibile, come l'hai installata
<peppe_> a chi posso rivolgermi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | peppe_
<ubot-it> peppe_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<francesco_> semplicemente inserendo il cavo usb
<francesco_> e l'ha riconosciuta
<jester-> vai in impstazioni toglila e poi reinstalla a mano
<francesco_> come faccio ad installarla a mano
<francesco_> mi puoi aiutare?
<jester-> francesco_: installa stampante e segui il wizard
<peppe_> ho la scheda audio (creative audigy 2 zs) che non riesco a configurare con ubuntu studio appena installato, come fare?
<jester-> peppe_: va in ipostazioni audio e setta il device giusto in uscita
<francesco_> scusa un secondo
<francesco_> se vao in aggiungi nuova stampante
<francesco_> non mi chiede il wizard
<francesco_> sono "a
<francesco_> "analfabeta
<francesco_> "
<glpiana> francesco_, impostazioni di sistema -> stampanti -> aggiungi
<peppe_> premesso che sono un novellino, ti ringrazio jester.. aspetto che termini francesco e riprendo a chiederti
<jester-> francesco_: il wizard sarebbe la gui che stai usando, a sinistra vedi cosa scegliere
<glpiana> peppe_, che intendi dicendo che non riesci a configurarla?
<francesco_> fatto come dici tu
<peppe_> dovrebbe riconoscermela in automatico giusto? invece questo non succede mi spunta solo la scheda audio interna della scheda madre, senza funzionare oltretutto
<francesco_> ma quando clikko su aggiungi nuova stampante
<glpiana> peppe_, apri un terminale
<francesco_> non mi si apre niente
<francesco_> e se inserisco il cavo usb si intalla automaticamente
<peppe_> ci sono.
<glpiana> peppe_, scrivi: alsamixer
<peppe_> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> peppe_, poi prendi una schermata e postacela
<glpiana> !image | peppe_
<ubot-it> peppe_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<peppe_> mi spunta la realtek della scheda madre
<francesco_> mi dice: "nessuna stampante rilevata", quindi inserendo il cavo usb me la installa in automatico
<glpiana> peppe_, premi f6 e dimmi che cosa appare
<peppe_> -predefinita
<peppe_> o hda nvidia
<glpiana> peppe_, solo ste due voci?
<peppe_> infine inserire il nome del device
<peppe_> si
<glpiana> peppe_, premi esc fino a che non esci da alsamixer
<glpiana> peppe_, poi lspci
<glpiana> !paste | peppe_
<ubot-it> peppe_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> francesco_, entra nelle proprietà della stampante e prendi una schermata
<jester-> francesco_: installa presuppone che la stampante sia collegata
<glpiana> !image | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<peppe_> di leggerla la legge.. mi sono spuntati due comandi con la scheda della creative
<glpiana> peppe_, ci sono motivi particolari per cui non fai quello che ti viene richiesto, cioè copiare l'output su pastebin?
<peppe_> e come si fa?
<peppe_> mi scuso in anticipo glpiana
<glpiana> peppe_, leggi le istruzioni di ubot-it più sopra
<peppe_> veramente novello.. prima installazione ubuntu
<glpiana> peppe_, non c'entra nulla con ubuntu l'uso di pastebin :)
<glpiana> peppe_, ti prego di non scrivermi in query privata. grazie
<peppe_> azz
<peppe_> troppo tardi.. scusami
<peppe_> okok capito
<glpiana> peppe_, e ti ho detto di usare pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | peppe_
<ubot-it> peppe_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<peppe_> arrivato?
<TaLaDo> lol
<glpiana> e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<peppe_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1355262/
<peppe_> cosi?
<glpiana> \o/
<glpiana> peppe_, allora da quel che vedo la audigy non è riconosciuta come scheda audio
<glpiana> peppe_, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<peppe_> ho scaricato l'ultima di ubuntu studio..12. qualcosa credo
<TaLaDo> ammesso che quello sia tutto l'output però
<glpiana> Unassigned class [ffff]: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<glpiana> viene vista ma non riconosciuta
<glpiana> peppe_, hai aggironato il sistema dopo l'installazione?
<peppe_> no :\ sono con rete mobile..
<peppe_> che va veramente male
<glpiana> peppe_, la prima cosa che devi fare è aggiornare il sistema e poi se ne riparla
<glpiana> peppe_, vai da un amico, in ufficio, a scuola, attacca un cabvo di rete e aggiorna
<peppe_> ok, grazie
<glpiana> *cavo
<jester-> glpiana: mi sa che non la supporta la audigy
<peppe_> ho installato il sistema diverse volte
<glpiana> jester-, sembrerebbe di sì http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=506543
<peppe_> la prima avevo fatto l'aggiornamento
<peppe_> e la riconosceva solo che nell'utilizzarla mi dava problemi
<francesco_> scusa il ritardo
<francesco_> ecco l'immagine http://imagebin.org/235671
<peppe_> pensavo magari ho installato male e ho reinstallato senza successo
<glpiana> francesco_, se clicchi su stampa pagina di prova che fa?
<francesco_> non parte
<glpiana> francesco_, apri un terminale e scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> che sia il pdifsticass?
<glpiana> no spe, generic text-only printer non è il dirver giusto
<glpiana> francesco_, clicca su opzioi
<glpiana> *opzioni
<glpiana> da lì dovresti cambiare il driver
<francesco_> se clikko su opzioni mi dice solo "utenti ammessi"
<glpiana> francesco_, allora torna su impostazioni -> stampante e aggiungi una nuova stampante
<glpiana> francesco_, con la stampante accesa se no non la può vedere
<francesco_> si fatto.. ma mi chiede di inserire il cavo usb e si installa in automatico e sono al punto di partenza
<glpiana> francesco_, fregatene se appare già in automatico la stampante. clicca su aggiungi
<francesco_> fatto
<francesco_> jester-,  il risultato del comando http://paste.ubuntu.com/1355275/
<glpiana> francesco_, ora dovresti vedere elencata a sinistra la stampante usb, selezionala e procedi a darle come marca la canon e come modello mp240 o quel che è
<jester-> che centra HP con canon?
<francesco_> glpiana,  non mi fa clikkare su aggiungi
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> francesco_, ma sei utente amministratore su sto pc o è il pc di qualcunaltro?
<francesco_> jester-,  prima aveo un'hp
<francesco_> sono utente amministratore
<francesco_> è mio
<glpiana> francesco_, prendi una schermata di impotsazioni -> stampanti
<glpiana> francesco_, e dimmi anche su che versione di ubuntu sei
<francesco_> sono su ubuntu 12.10
<francesco_> http://imagebin.org/235671
<glpiana> francesco_, clicca sul + in basso a sinistra
<francesco_> si
<francesco_> e mi chiede di aggiungere una stampante
<francesco_> lo faccio
<glpiana> francesco_, ecco, procedi
<francesco_> si
<francesco_> ma sono sempre al punto di partenza
<francesco_> non mi fa clikkare su aggiungi
<francesco_> se inserisco il cvo usb
<francesco_> cavo
<francesco_> mi installa automaticamente
<francesco_> come prima
<glpiana> francesco_, ma io ancora non ho capito che cosa ci stai facendo tu con sto cavo
<glpiana> non puoi lasciarlo inserito sto piffero di cavo?
<francesco_> si
<francesco_> e mi aggiunge la stessa stampente con il (2)
<glpiana> francesco_, facciamo in un altro modo se no non ne usciamo
<glpiana> chiudi tutto quello che hai aperto riguardo alle stampanti, lascia il cavo inserito
<glpiana> francesco_, nel terminale scrivi: system-confg-printer
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> system-config-printer
<francesco_> fatto
<glpiana> francesco_, si è aperto un rpogramma?
<glpiana> *programma
<francesco_> ampanti localhost
<glpiana> oki, clicca su aggiungi
<francesco_> fatto
<glpiana> francesco_, vedi a sinistra la stampante usb?
<francesco_> no
<glpiana> l'hai staccata di nuovo?
<francesco_> si..la riattacco
<glpiana> francesco_, oki, tu mi prendi in giro. ciao
<francesco_> noooooooo
<francesco_> che prendo in giro
<glpiana> ti ho detto esplicitamente di lasciare il cavo inserito e tu lo hai staccato per l'ennesima volta. per me il discorso è chiuso. dalla finestra che ti ho indicato puoi configurare correttamente la stampante. chiuso il discorso
<francesco_> ok...grazie... ma se sapessi in che condizioni sto "lavorando"...pazienza...cmq ho visto e grazie ancora
<francesco_> glpiana, FUNZIONA GRAZIE!!! E NON PENSARE CHE TI STAVO PRENDENDO IN GIRO
<glpiana> non scrivere in maiuscolo in questo canale
<fra_dolcino> ciao, qualcuno per un suggerimento sull'audio? non riesco più a sentire le radio in streaming, con rhythmbox dice "stream non contiene dati" mentre con vlc "non trova MRT"...
<fra_dolcino> ho provato a disattivare il firewall sul router wireless per vedere se blocca qualcosa ma non è quello
<francesco_> ok....grazie ancora e chiedo scusa per il disguido
<jester-> fra_dolcino incolla il link
<glpiana> francesco_, UNA radio in particolare o qualsiasi radio?
<fra_dolcino> jester- qualsiasi radio ne ho provate 5-6
<francesco_> bhe...io ascolto radio 24
<glpiana> francesco_, scusa, non era per te il messaggio, ho sbagliato nick
<francesco_> mi stai prendendo in giro..... (ovviamente è una battuta).... tolgo il disturbo
<glpiana> fra_dolcino, prova questo stream http://stream.laut.fm/pulp-fm?type=.flv
<fra_dolcino> glpiana, ok
<jester-> francesco_: eh ma se incolli il link per vlc controlliamo
<jester-> francesco_/ fra_dolcino  eh ma se incolli il link per vlc controlliamo
<fra_dolcino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1355307/
<fra_dolcino> ecco qua l'errore, non funziona nemmeno quell'indirizzo, c'è qualcosa che blocca i flussi di rete
<jester-> fra_dolcino: vlc 12.10 si sente e si balla
<glpiana> pure qui
<glpiana> fra_dolcino, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<fra_dolcino> glpiana: 12.04 lts, mi funzionava normalmente fino a qualche giorno fa
<glpiana> fra_dolcino, hai configurato iptables o hai messo il firewall per fare qualcosa?
<fra_dolcino> non ricordo di aver smanettato qualcosa che avrebbe potuto compromettere lo streaming
<jester-> fra_dolcino: sudo iptables -F e  poi riprova
<fra_dolcino> glipiana: non ho toccato iptables
<fra_dolcino> jester-, ok
<OverMe> il registro dei dettagli dice qualcosa?
<fra_dolcino> OverMe ora cerco il registro del vlc, un momento che provo a far partire di nuovo
<fra_dolcino> jester-, ancora non parte
<jester-> fra_dolcino: è strano stu fatto
<glpiana> fra_dolcino, prova con totem
<fra_dolcino> jester-, veramente, mi sto scercvellando per ricordare se ho messo le manine dove non dovevo, ma ultimamente proprio zero...
<fra_dolcino> a meno che non sia qualcosa con la connessione...tra l'altro non sono in Italia, quindi può darsi che il provider abbia delle restrizionin strane...
<fra_dolcino> glpiana: con totem dice "posizione non trovata"
<jester-> fra_dolcino: rm -r .config/vlc  poi riprova con vlc
<glpiana> sarà un problema di rete allora
<fra_dolcino> jester-, per rimuovere un file di configurazione o che?..vediamo
<glpiana> fra_dolcino, vai sul sito http://laut.fm/ e vedi se da lì riesci a sentire gli streaming
<fra_dolcino> glpiana: sarà...però mi sembra strano che nessuno in serbia ascolti le radio in streaming :)
<jester-> fra_dolcino: sei in serbia?
<fra_dolcino> jester-,  sì
<fra_dolcino> glpiana ora provo
<jester-> fra_dolcino: che sia il provider che non vuol farvi ballare?
<fra_dolcino> jester-, può darsi, ma fino a qualche giorno fa funzionava, ma è vero anche il fatto che ho un modem che ti porta il provider e poi ci ho attaccato sopra un router wirless
<fra_dolcino> poi qui la connessione va via cavo della televisione
<fra_dolcino> glpiana ora sto provando dal browser
<fra_dolcino> provo ad attaccare il cavo, magari via wirless qualcosa non va
<jester-> fra_dolcino: che ci fai in serbia
<jester-> fra_dolcino: che ci fai in serbia
<jester-> fra_dolcino: weget http://sticass.dello.stream lo scarica?
<fra_dolcino> jester-, sono venuto a passare alcuno mesi con la fidanzata che sta facendo il dottorato qui, io traduco, do le lezioni di italiano essendo bilingue
<jester-> fra_dolcino: wget http://sticass.dello.stream lo scarica?
<Holden> fra_dolcino, magari prova  wget -O /dev/null http://ogg2.as34763.net/vr160.ogg
<Holden> se vedi una freccia che fa avanti-indietro allora la rete dovrebbe essere ok
<fra_dolcino> jester-,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1355342/
<fra_dolcino> Holden grazie anche a te, ora provo
<jester-> lol fra_dolcino devi usare l'url che non ti funza in vlc
<fra_dolcino> jester-, :D
<fra_dolcino> non ho manco guardato cosa caxxo hai scritto
<fra_dolcino> aehaeh ora provo
<fra_dolcino> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1355348/
<fra_dolcino> Holden, in effetti sta scaricando qualcosa, ora ti pasto
<fra_dolcino> Holden, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1355353/ ecco qua
<fra_dolcino> jester-, si può supporre che non è il provider allora?
<Holden> fra_dolcino, beh direi che va... se apri http://ogg2.as34763.net/vr160.ogg con vlc senti qualcosa?
<fra_dolcino> Holden, ok
<jester-> fra_dolcino: è url baata da errore nche a me
<jester-> fra_dolcino: non adesso va
<jester-> si capisce un tubo ma sento
<fra_dolcino> Holden, nel vlc non lo legge lo stesso errore di prima
<fra_dolcino> L'ingresso non può essere aperto:
<fra_dolcino> VLC non è in grado di aprire il MRL 'http://ogg2.as34763.net/vr160.ogg'. Controlla il registro per i dettagli.
<Holden> fra_dolcino, mi sa che è vlc che non sta andando... hai installato qualche altro player? tipo mplayer o totem?
<fra_dolcino> Holden, ho provato anche con rhythm box, e non funziona dice "stream non contiene dati"
<Holden> fra_dolcino, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<fra_dolcino> Holden, ho vlc, totem e rhythm
<fra_dolcino> Holden, 12.04 lts
<Holden> fra_dolcino, prova totem con quello stream
<fra_dolcino> Holden, fino a qualche giorno fa sentivo lo stream
<Holden> fra_dolcino, e poi con firefox prova ad aprire questo stream: http://icecast-beta.timlradio.co.uk:8000/ar64.opus
<fra_dolcino> Holden, con totem posizione non trovata
<fra_dolcino> Holden, dal browser va, almeno questo link della timlradio
<fabio_cc> fra_dolcino, giusto per scrupolo, ma vlc te lo apre un qualunque file audio, ad esempio un mp3, che hai sul pc?
<fra_dolcino> fabio_cc rhythmbox si, legge gli mp3, vlc non ho provato ma i film li legge, posso vedere anche questo
<Holden> ok quindi da firefox e da terminale va... boh mi pare strano che totem e vlc non riproducano nulla a questo punto... ma se parlano di stream non trovato/non contiene dati penso sia una cosa legata alla rete?
<fra_dolcino> fabio_cc, si si, funziona non è un problema audio generale, ma proprio del flusso di rete che non arriva al lettore
<fabio_cc> fra_dolcino, ok
<fra_dolcino> Holden, pensavo anch'io fosse un problema di rete, ma non so dove mettere le mani, ho provato a disattivare il firewall dal router wireless ma non cambia nulla
<Holden> fra_dolcino, da terminale: totem http://ogg2.as34763.net/vr160.ogg   che dice?
<fra_dolcino> Holden, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1355374/
<Holden> fra_dolcino, eh forse hai qualche proxy settato
<TaLaDo> fra_dolcino, hai detto che funziona giorni fa?
<TaLaDo> *funzionava
<fra_dolcino> Holden, pare così ma non ho mai attivato i proxy su questo pc
<fra_dolcino> TaLaDo, esatto
<TaLaDo> fra_dolcino, allora logica vuole che o tu o il provvider abbia cambiato qualcosa
<Holden> fra_dolcino, magari googla con quel messaggio di errore, di sicuro qualcosa trovi
<jester-> fra_dolcino: controlla il proxy e anche nell'accesspoint
<fra_dolcino> TaLaDo, pare proprio così
<fabio_cc> fra_dolcino, controlla, sia le impostazioni del proxy di vlc, sia quelle di ubuntu dal pannello di controllo
<fra_dolcino> Holden, ok
<Holden> fra_dolcino, inoltre vedi se risolve correttamente i nomi:   host ogg2.as34763.net
<Holden> dovrebbe darti 85.159.184.146
<jester-> fra_dolcino: cambia i dns
<jester-> fra_dolcino: 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<fra_dolcino> Holden, ok, quelli li risover mi da IP corretto
<Holden> jester-, ma da terminale prima con wget si collegava, quindi penso vanno
<Holden> fra_dolcino, ok, allora dns sono a posto
<fra_dolcino> ora faccio le altre cose, una alla volta
<Holden> magari indaga sul proxy
<fra_dolcino> vediamo proxy di ubuntu, di vlc non penso perché non funziona nessun player che ho provato
<fabio_cc> fra_dolcino, infatti, e tra l'altro jester- ti aveva fatto cancellare la configurazione di vlc
<fra_dolcino> fabio_cc, già
<jester-> fra_dolcino: hai provato ol cavo?
<jester-> col*
<Holden> fra_dolcino, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/942312
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 942312 in ubuntuone-client "Cannot resolve proxy hostname " [Medium,Triaged]
<fra_dolcino> jester-, sì, poco fa, ma nulla
<fra_dolcino> Holden, jester- , proxy di ubuntu è settato su "automatico" da default
<fabio_cc> Holden, e che c'entra ubuntu one?
<fabio_cc> fra_dolcino, dovrebbe stare su "nessuno"
<fra_dolcino> fabio_cc, giusto...
<Holden> cercando quell'errore su google spunta tra le altre cose quel risultato dove propongono un workaround
<fra_dolcino> applico
<fra_dolcino> fabio_cc, vuoi vedere che era quello
<Holden> anche http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1371890
<fra_dolcino> vediamo...
<fabio_cc> Holden, workaround che non riguarda solo ubuntu one?
<fra_dolcino> fabio_cc, dopo aver modificato impostazioni del proxy devo riavviare il sistema?
<fra_dolcino> perché per ora non funziona ancora
<fabio_cc> fra_dolcino, non credo, ma al limite puoi provare
<Holden> fabio_cc, l'hai letto almeno? parla di Rhythmbox
<fabio_cc> fra_dolcino, anche se credo che non è la strada giusta
<fabio_cc> Holden, no, infatti ti chiedevo
<fra_dolcino> fabio_cc, jester- provo a vedere il pannello di controllo del router?
<fabio_cc> Holden, ma dice di fare esattamente quello che gli ho appena fatto fare
<Holden> fra_dolcino, anche qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1371890 sembra che hanno risolto
<Holden> ok, a dopo, mi allontano
<fra_dolcino> Holden, ciao grazie
<fabio_cc> Holden, a dopo
<fabio_cc> dusko_, hai riavviato?
<dusko_> fabio_cc, non ancora ho staccato il cavo di rete
<dusko_> fabio_cc, stavo leggendo i link
<fabio_cc> dusko_, ok, li ho letti ma la soluzione sembra sempre quella di modificare il proxy dalle impostazioni di rete di ubuntu come hai fatto tu
<dusko_> infatti
<dusko_> fabio_cc, riavvio
<vincenzo> Buongiorno ragazzi... Volevo chiedervi: esiste una soluzione a "Microsoft Silverlight" su ubuntu 12.04
<fra_dolcino> jester-, fabio_cc mi dispiace se vi ho fatto perdere tempo per una banalità, il proxy nelle impostazioni di sistema era settato su "automatico" invece che su "nessuno", io non ho ricordo assolutamente di aver modificato quei settaggi, ne avevo bisogno di farlo
<vincenzo> Buongiorno ragazzi... Volevo chiedervi: esiste una soluzione a "Microsoft Silverlight" su ubuntu 12.04?
<fra_dolcino> grazie veramente per la pazienza
<fabio_cc> vincenzo, cerco, prima esisteva moonlight
<fabio_cc> fra_dolcino, novità?
<vincenzo> fabio_cc molte grazie, purtroppo moonlight è andato in fumo :(
<fra_dolcino> fabio_cc, dopo il riavvio funziona, alla fine era il settaggio automatico del proxy che doveva stare su "nessuno"
<fabio_cc> fra_dolcino, :)
<fra_dolcino> fabio_cc, :) grazie ancora...era una banalità
<fabio_cc> fra_dolcino, ringrazia tutti quelli che ti hanno aiutato :)
<fra_dolcino> l'ho fatto sopra, a parte Holden che è andato via
<fabio_cc> fra_dolcino, lol non avevo letto
<fabio_cc> fra_dolcino, mah magari è cambiato dopo qualche aggiornamento, ma dubito, strano
<fra_dolcino> fabio_cc, jester- è super-paziente mi aveva già aiutato tempo fa per non ricordo più cosa
<fabio_cc> fra_dolcino, :)
<fra_dolcino> fabio_cc, vero? io giurerei che non ho toccato nulla....
<fabio_cc> fra_dolcino, vabbè, non importa :)
<fabio_cc> vincenzo, credo di aver trovato qualcosa, devo provarla prima
<vincenzo> di cosa si tratta?
<fabio_cc> vincenzo, uno script per ruby
<glpiana> vincenzo, è andato in fumo in che senso?
<vincenzo> fabio_cc okok, io uso firefox non so se può esserti utile quest informazione
<vincenzo> glpiana nel senso che il progetto "non è più seguito"
<fabio_cc> vincenzo, ok ma questo script ruby sfrutta vlc, quindi nessun problema
<vincenzo> fabio_cc  quindi nel frattempo installo vlc
<fabio_cc> vincenzo, aspetta
<fabio_cc> vincenzo, questa soluzione è indicata per lo streaming rai
<vincenzo> fabio_cc, come non detto... l'avevo già installato
<vincenzo> ah ok ok
<fabio_cc> vincenzo, a te per cosa serve?
<vincenzo> mediaset e cubovision
<fabio_cc> vincenzo, allora siamo punto e accapo
<vincenzo> nel senso che non mi serve a nulla ciò che hai trovato tu?
<fabio_cc> vincenzo, parla solo di rai, non ho idea se possa funzionare con altri siti
<TaLaDo> cubovision della telecom?
<vincenzo> fabio_cc, forse ho capito di quale parli, per caso è raismoth qualcosa del genere?
<fabio_cc> vincenzo, una è quella
<vincenzo> TaLaDo, si cè il canale di cnbc che lo fanno vedere in streeming
<TaLaDo> prova a darmi il link
<vincenzo> un secondino
<vincenzo> TaLaDo, www.cubovision.it/tv/class-cnbc
<TaLaDo> ok
<vincenzo> fabio_cc conosci mediasetviewer?
<fabio_cc> vincenzo, negativo
<vincenzo> mmm...
<vincenzo> praticamente era un programmino in cui mettevi il link del video che volevi vedere e in teoria lo riproduceva su vlc, ma ieri l'ho provato con esito negativo
<vincenzo> adesso sono in attesa di TaLaDo che forse avrebbe una soluzione :)
<oberdan> salve a tutti
<oberdan> a chi posso chiedere un aiuto per kubuntu
<TaLaDo> vincenzo, non trovo nulla
<vincenzo> TaLaDo ti ringrazio lo stesso, molto gentile
<vincenzo> fabio_cc ovviamente grazie mille anche a te
<oberdan> a chi mi posso rivolgere per una domanda?
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | oberdan
<ubot-it> oberdan: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<TaLaDo> oberdan, fai la domanda chi sa risponde
<fabio_cc> vincenzo, di nulla
<oberdan> grazie ragazzi
<oberdan> io ho un eeepc cx 1015 ho istallato kubuntu 11.10 va abbastanza bene ma mi mancano dei driver appropriati per  scheda video che facciano funzionare hdmi e uscita vga..mi sapreste dire qualke cosa in merito
<vincenzo> ragazzi vi auguro un buon pomeriggio
<fabio_cc> ciao vincenzo
<oberdan> chi può darmi una mano con il mio Asus eeepc cx 1015 con distro kubuntu 11.10 per
<oberdan> driver che ottimizzino la scheda grafica?
<nicotano> salve
<oberdan> ok grazie comunque e buona giornata a tutti
<ado> ciao... help.. avvio dal mio pc il cd di ubuntu live.. ma la tastiera wireless non risponde ai comandi...
<ado> quindi non permette di farmi scegliere la lingua
<nicotano> ado, prova con una tastiera ps/2 o usb, probabile che non ha caricato i moduli per la wireless che vanno installati dopo
<ado> ok
<ketty> ciao.. ho urgente bisogno di aiuto...
<glpiana> !aiuto | ketty
<ubot-it> ketty: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ketty> non sono espertissima.. il mio lxde si è bloccato
<glpiana> ketty, cerca di dare dettagli
<fabio_cc> ketty, qualche altra informazione?
<ketty> ok ora dico
<ketty>  di punto in bianco quando inserisco la password mi fa schermata nera e me la richiede.. e così all'infinito.. ho letto uno che aveva lo stesso problema.. ho seguito cio' che ha fatto (ha fatto un aggiornamento..) ora non parte piu.. mi dice quanto segue.. avvio e mi appare la seguente schermata:
<ketty> THE SYSTEM IS RUNNING IN LOW-GRAPHICS MODE your screen graphics card and input settings could not be detected correctly. YOu will need to configure these yourself faccio ok e appare un'altra finestra con
<ketty> what would you like ti do?  - run in low-graphics mode for just one session -reconfigure graphics -troubleshoot the error -exit to console login
<ketty> dovrei scegliere ma non mi permette di farlo.. quindi rimane bloccato.. e non so cosa fare.
<glpiana> ketty, adesso hai il pc sotto mano?
<ketty> ora sono su un portatile.. si ho il pc d'avanti a me.. spento..
<ketty> non sono esperta.. ditemi cosa fare..
<ketty> passo passo.. perfavore.. grazie
<glpiana> ketty, accendilo e quando arrivi a quella schermata, se non ti fa fare nulla, premi ctrl+alt+F1
<ketty> ok procedo
<ketty> ok sono arrivata alla seconda schermata... ora faccio control alt f1 e... mi chiede login.. inserisco.. ora?
<glpiana> ketty, hai messo anche la password e dato invio?
<ketty> si
<glpiana> ketty, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ketty> fatto
<ketty> mi da errore
<glpiana> ketty, ti ha restituito il prompt?
<ketty> si.. ma da errore
<glpiana> ah oki, puoi copiare parte dell'errore?
<ketty> mi dice sudo: unable to write to /var/lib... ecc
<ketty> spazio esaurito sul device..
<glpiana> ketty, prima che si bloccasse, che gli hai combinato a sto pc?
<ketty> bisogna liberare forse un po?
<glpiana> ah ok
<glpiana> sì sì liberiamo
<ketty> stavo scaricando un film
<glpiana> sudo apt-get clean
<ketty> ma poi ho cancellato...
<ketty> mi sa che è rimasto..
<ketty> asp
<ketty> mi dice spazio esaurito
<ketty> scaricavo con torrent
<ketty> posso andare nella cartella e cancellare?
<glpiana> ketty, se sai in che cartella è puoi farlo
<ketty> cartella scaricati...
<ketty> ma non so arrivarci..
<glpiana> ketty, scrivi: cd Scaricati
<glpiana> con la s maiuscola
<glpiana> ketty, per cancellare il file: rm nomedelfile
<glpiana> ketty, scrivi le prime lettere e premi tab e si autocompleta il nome
<glpiana> torno tra poco
<ketty> per visualizzare come faccio?
<ketty> per visualizzare il contenuto
<nicotano> ketty, quando sei dentro Scaricati dai ls  nel terminale e leggi il nome dei file contenuti
<ketty> ok.. ora per cancellare un file?
<fabio_cc> ketty, rm nomefile
<ketty> come cancello una directory?
<fabio_cc> ketty, rm -r nome directory
<fabio_cc> ketty, fai attenzione, le cose cancellate così non vanno nel cestino, vengono direttamente cancellate
<ketty> ok fatto
<glpiana> ketty, scrivi: df
<ketty> ora dovrei avere spazio...
<ketty> fatto
<ketty> vuoi sapere percentuale?
<ketty> 84
<glpiana> ketty, oki, ora riavvia scrivendo: sudo reboot
<ketty> ok si sta riavviando
<tk00> salve a tutti
<ketty> mi appare schermata debian... ora schermata nera
<fabio_cc> !ciao | tk00
<ubot-it> tk00: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ketty> ora sta caricando e...
<glpiana> ketty, debian?
<ketty> bo..
<ketty> si
<ketty> asp
<ketty> vediamoora mi appare il mouse..
<glpiana> ketty, non farci la telecronaca. basta il risultato finale
<ketty> prima mi chiedeva in una finestrella di scegliere la grafica..
<ketty> ok
<fabio_cc> lol
<ketty> scusa
<fabio_cc> !enter | ketty
<ubot-it> ketty: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ketty> ok.. ora mi è apparsa la schermata ubuntu..
<tk00> ho dei problemi con il mio ubuntu 12.10, l'ho installato da poco per provarlo, ma noto dei rallentamenti e cali di performance
<ketty> praima avevo lxde
<ketty> come faccio a riaverlo?
<glpiana> tk00, rispetto a cosa
<fabio_cc> tk00, che processore e quanta ram hai?
<glpiana> ketty, termina la sessione e scegli lubuntu o lxde
<tk00> rispetto alle versioni precedenti che avevo provato
<tk00> fabio_cc, quad core q9650 ram 4 giga ddr3
<ketty> graaaaaaaaaannnndeeeee!!! risolto tutto!!!!!!grazieeee!!!!
<glpiana> tk00, che versioni precedenti avevi provato? con che scheda video e che driver?
<glpiana> ketty, prego
<ketty> swecondo te era perchè avevo il mio hd pieno?
<glpiana> ketty, sì
<tk00> la scheda video l'ho cambiata di recente, ho una ati HD5850
<glpiana> ketty, se il disco è pieno non ti da accesso alla interfaccia grafica
<ketty> fiuuuuuu... meno male.. ora svuoto..
<glpiana> tk00, che driver stai usando?
<ketty> grazieeeeee!!!
<tk00> glpiana, quello proprietario
<glpiana> tk00, e con quello open come si comportava?
<tk00> glpiana, non penso sia il driver video, perchè non da problemi da quel lato, ho installato starcraft2 in wine e funziona al (quasi) massimo della grafica senza problemi
<tk00> i problemi che noto sono sopratutto aprendo cartelle e programmi, non è molto reattivo
<tk00> inoltre ogni tanto noto un leggero flickering di gnome
<tk00> non so come spiegarmi meglio
<tk00> glpiana, poi quello open non l'ho tenuto molto (tipo 10 min)
<Fetentone> ragazzi, qualcuno sa se posso vedere l'IP diun nick sufacebook che mi commenta sempre in modo balordo?
<tk00> non so, a questo punto proverei a ricompilare il kernel (mettendo l'ultima stabile) e magari anche gnome
<OverMe> !chat | Fetentone
<ubot-it> Fetentone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ketty> arriciao.. mi dite come faccio a vedere quanto spezio libero ho del mio hd? ho un hd partizionato in una parte windows e nell'altra linux
<OverMe> ketty, df -h
<jester-> ketty: df -h
<Holden> o da gui apri il monitor di sistema
<ketty> non capire...
<ketty> non esperta di linux..
<K99Brain> ketty, apri un terminale e dai il comando che ti hanno passato
<ketty> ma non c'è qualcosa di grafico?
<tk00> un'altra cosa che non capisco è perchè rilascino ubuntu con la versione 3.5 del kernel
<ketty> tipo una torta dove mi fa vedere una parte piena e una vuota?
<Holden> ketty, si, da terminale lancia gnome-system-monitor
<K99Brain> ketty, si, il monitor di sistema,
<K99Brain> come ti era stato già detto
<Holden> non c'è la torta ma le barre... più o meno lo stesso
<tk00> nessuno qui sa aiutarmi ?
<tk00> va bene, grazie a tutti lo stesso.
<glpiana> tk00, qual è il problema relativo al kernel?
<glpiana> tk00, comunque tornando ai rallentamenti, che interfaccia stai usando?
<tk00> glpiana, il kernel ho solo notato che è il 3.5 e non 3.6 tutto qui, uso Unity su gnome
<glpiana> tk00, potresti provare a usare una interfaccia più leggera
<tk00> glpiana, non penso di avere un pc che servono compromessi, cioè non è il top ma cacchio dovrebbe girarmi tutto senza problemi
<kimal73> ciao come faccio a capire in quale partizione c'è il sistema operativo ubuntu?
<kimal73> ciao come faccio a capire in quale partizione c'è il sistema operativo ubuntu?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | kimal73
<ubot-it> kimal73: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<glpiana> tk00, io posso solo darti dei consigli per snellire il sistema non avendo tu quantificato nulla relativamente ai rallentamenti. non ho le tue sensazioni e non abbimao modo di condividerle
<glpiana> kimal73, lo capisci dal comando: mount
<OverMe> kimal73, mount e guardi dov'è montato /
<kimal73> nel terminale? digito mount?
<fabio_cc> kimal73, esatto
<kimal73> mi esce un casino
<glpiana> !paste | kimal73
<ubot-it> kimal73: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kimal73> nell'hdd ho vari ubuntu
<tk00> glpiana, sembra un problema di scheduler e gestione task, i processi non sono reattivi , non so spiegarmi meglio
<glpiana> kimal73, ti è stato detto cosa cercare univocamente
<glpiana> tk00, nel terminale scrivi: top                e guarda se c'è qualche processo che impegna particolarmente cpu o memoria
<kimal73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1355637/
<glpiana> kimal73, /dev/sda3 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<fabio_cc> kimal73, /dev/sda3
<kimal73> glpiana: fabio_cc grazie
<tk00> glpiana, nei primi 5 non c'è niente di stabile, i soliti processi che si alternano, li ho sempre sotto occhio dato che li ho su conky ;)
<glpiana> tk00, io ti direi, al fine di cominciare a escludere o imputare qualcosa, di installarti gnome-session-fallback e avviare gnome classic senza effetti
<glpiana> tk00, se non noti gli stessi rallentamenti il problema può essere compiz
<glpiana> tk00, al che avvii gnome classic con gli effetti, e se il problema non esiste il problema è unity
<tk00> glpiana, ok ora provo
<tk00> glpiana, per quanto riguarda il driver video, come posso verificare di avere l'ultima versione ?
<tk00> o è meglio che provi anche un po quello open ?
<glpiana> tk00, puoi anche provare quello open. però dimmi da dove hai pèreso quello proprietario
<tk00> glpiana, non ricordo da dove lo avevo preso, mi sembra dal sito dell'ati ... ma forse sbaglio
<glpiana> tk00, vabbè. comuqnue altro non so dirti, uso ati ma solo con driver radeon
<tk00> glpiana, ok, grazie
<tk00> ora provo a terminare la sessione per entrare con gnome classic
<kimal73> ciao
<kimal73> dinuovo io
<kimal73> praticamente ho formattato le altre partizioni e ora ho 3 di windows ntfs e una di ubuntu
<kimal73> il problema ora che quando riavvio ubuntu mi dà errore
<fabio_cc> kimal73, che errore?
<kimal73> dilesystem check or miunt failed
<kimal73> filesysyem*
<kimal73> sono ora in root:
<kimal73> che faccio?
<fabio_cc> kimal73, che vuoi dire ora sono in root?
<kimal73> che posso dare dei comandi
<kimal73> root@michele-ssystem-product-name:
<fabio_cc> kimal73, è andato nel terminale di root da solo?
<kimal73> mi ha dato questa possibilità
<kimal73> l'altra l'ho provata ma non funziona
<fabio_cc> kimal73, il messaggio di errore era solo quello? qual'era l'altra possibilità?
<kimal73> microcode: failed to load file amd-ucode/microcode_amd.bin
<kimal73> questo è il primo messaggio di errore
 * nicotano saluta
<fabio_cc> ciao nicotano
<nicotano> ciao fabio_cc
<OverMe> kimal73, avvia da live fai un fsck
<francesco_> arisalve... stamattina avevo il problema con la stampante che non riuscivo ad installare e grazue al vostro supporto ci sono riuscito... ora la stessa stampante funge anche da scanner ma quando vado a scansionare mi dice "nessun dispositivo trovato... qualcuno mi puà aiutare.... la stampante è una canon mp210
<francesco_> arisalve... stamattina avevo il problema con la stampante che non riuscivo ad installare e grazie al vostro supporto ci sono riuscito... ora la stessa stampante funge anche da scanner ma quando vado a scansionare mi dice "nessun dispositivo trovato... qualcuno mi puà aiutare.... la stampante è una canon mp210
<fabio_cc> francesco_, non ripetere la domanda
<fabio_cc> per favore
<enzotib> francesco_, con quale applicazione hai provato?
<giuseppe21965> come faccio a inserire l'autenticazione per spedire mail da un server smtp ubuntu?
<tk00> rieccomi
<jester-> giuseppe21965: ???
<tk00> ho messo il gnome-session-fallback, ma mi ritrovo con tutti i menu bianchi, ho provato a cambiare tema ma non cambia niente
<giuseppe21965> qualcuno mi può aiutare nella configurazione di un server mail ubuntu?
<enzotib> !mailserver | giuseppe21965
<ubot-it> giuseppe21965: Installazione e configurazione di un server mail: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Mail; vedere anche !mailsqlserver
<tk00> ragazzi qualcuno mi può aiutare ? ho tutti i menu del tema bianchi con scritte chiare .. non si vede una mazza
<enzotib> tk00, facendo cosa?
<tk00> ho messo il gnome-session-fallback, ma mi ritrovo con tutti i menu bianchi, ho provato a cambiare tema ma non cambia niente
<tk00> enzotib, cambiando il tema restano sempre di quel colore
<giuseppe21965> il mail server localmente funziona
<enzotib> tk00, e riavvia con un altra sessione
<tk00> già fatto
<giuseppe21965> ho problema quando devo spedire mail in uscita all'esterno
<tk00> enzotib, ho provato anche a riavviare
<giuseppe21965> mi chiede l'autenticazione con login e password
<kimal73> OverMe:  praticamente penso di aver capito. credo di aver formattato la home che era in comune con l'altro ubuntu installato nel hdd. ora mi è rimasto solo il sistema senza home
<kimal73> OverMe: che faccio formatto e reinstallo?
<OverMe> kimal73, fai vedere /etc/fstab
<kimal73> da dove?
<kimal73> dove lo devo immettere?
<OverMe> anzi non importa, lo vedo dal past che hai fatto prima
<OverMe> avevi /dev/sda5 on /home type ext3 (rw)
<kimal73> OverMe: quindi?
<kimal73> reinstallo?
<OverMe> quindi ora edita /etc/fstab ed elimina la riga che si riferisce alla home
<tk00> sto uscendo di testa .. non si vede niente con questi menu
<jester-> kimal73: magari se etichetti le partizioni a seconda di quello che c'è dentro sbagli meno
<jester-> avresti letto home come etichetta non l'avresti formaggiata
<kimal73> jester-: jjusito
<kimal73> OverMe: mi dai il comando giusto?
<OverMe> nano /etc/fstab
<kimal73> sono in root@michele....:
<kimal73> OverMe: minchia e ora?
<OverMe> anche senza minchia
<kimal73> scusa
<OverMe> e ora cerchi la riga dove ti vuole montare il disco in /home e la cancelli o ci metti un cancelletto davanti
<lucrus> la notizia: ubuntu ha più utenti di windows
<kimal73> OverMe: la riga inizia con UUID=8b814... /home..... ext3 default ...
<kimal73> ?
<OverMe> probabile
<kimal73> poi per uscire e salvare?
<kimal73> shif + x?
<kimal73> shift*
<OverMe> ctrl + x
<OverMe> poi ti chiede se vuyoi salvare. premi s (o y se inglese) e invio
<kimal73> sì ed ora?
<kimal73> sono nuovamente nella riga di comando
<kimal73> della root
<OverMe> ed ora mi fai vedere un cat /etc/passwd | grep 1000
<kimal73> cat/etc/passwd not found
<kimal73> e grep1000 non è un comando riconosciuto
<lucrus> kimal73, metti gli spazi
<OverMe> non è un nuovo androide futuristico
<OverMe> c'è uno spazio tra grep e 1000
<OverMe> e c'è uno spazio anche dopo cat
<kimal73> ok
<kimal73> il risultato è michele:x:1000:1000:michele,,,:/home/michele:/bin/bash
<kimal73> mi sembra suoni bene o no?
<OverMe> mkdir /home/michele && chown michele:michele /home/michele
<OverMe> metti gli spazi per bene
<kimal73> ok
<kimal73> ora?
<OverMe> ls -l /home
<kimal73> totol4
<kimal73> total
<OverMe> poi?
<kimal73> drwxr-xe-x 2 michele michele 4096 nov 13 17:25 michele
<francesco_> enzotib, scusa per il ritardo sono riuscito ad installare la stampante con il comando sistem-config.printer
<OverMe> prova a fare: su michele
<OverMe> vedi se ti cambia utente
<francesco_> *system-config-printer
<kimal73> me lo cambia
<OverMe> kimal73, dai: cd
<OverMe> guarda se entra nella home
<nickname__> ciao a tutti
<kimal73> OverMe: mi pare che in questa partizione avevo dato circa 18giga di spazio
<kimal73> OverMe: sono nella home
<kimal73> però ho fatto cd ..
<OverMe> ?
<OverMe> devi fare solo cd
<a7x> lucrus, #ubuntu-it-chat penso che sia una cavolata coomunque.
<lucrus> a7x, di che parli?
<OverMe> kimal73, fammi vedere: groups
<OverMe> lucrus, dell'unica cosa che hai detto probabilmente
<lucrus> ma che c'entra #ubuntu-it-chat?
<kimal73> OverMe: michele adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare vboxusers
<OverMe> lucrus, perché non sono discorsi da fare qui dentro ma in chat
<OverMe> kimal73, riavvia e vedi se parte
<kimal73> da reset?
<OverMe> ?
<lucrus> ah scusate, non sapevi dell'esistenza.... (ovviamente non ho letto le regole di #ubuntu-it)
<kimal73> il comando per il riavvio?
<OverMe> reboot
<lucrus> s/sapevo
<kimal73> non me lo fa fare se non sono in root
<OverMe> sudo reboot
<kimal73> OverMe: ti dicevo dello spazio, basterà?
<kimal73> 18giga
<OverMe> non so cosa ci devi fare, sarà difficile rispondere
<kimal73> OverMe: non ci devo installare praticamente niente
<kimal73> è solo per navigare
<OverMe> allora bastano
<kimal73> OverMe: sono bloccato sulla schermata del reboot di prima. ci mette così tanto?
<kimal73> cioè dato il comando, va a capo e buonanotte
<OverMe> riavvia vecchia maniera
<kimal73> ok
<kimal73> ok tutto apposto grazie per l'assistenza o
<kimal73> OverMe:
<OverMe> prego
<giuseppe21965> chi è disponibile ad aiutarmi nella configurazione di un mail server ubuntu?
<micheg> prova a partire da questa guida: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-12.04-lts-apache2-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3
<fabio_cc> !server | giuseppe21965
<ubot-it> giuseppe21965: server is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server
<francesco_> arisalve... stamattina avevo il problema con la stampante che non riuscivo ad installare e grazie al vostro supporto ci sono riuscito... ora la stessa stampante funge anche da scanner ma quando vado a scansionare mi dice "nessun dispositivo trovato... qualcuno mi puà aiutare.... la stampante è una canon mp210
<jester-> francesco_: compravi una hp 4500 a €50 pure ethernet avrebbe fatto pure i fass just out of te box
<jester-> francesco_: xsane non la trova?
<francesco_> jester-, cos'è xsane... ripeto sono un "analfabeta"
<jester-> francesco_: e con cosa stati cercando i usare lo scanner
<francesco_> con simple scan e con gimp
<jester-> francesco_: sudo apt-get  install xsane
<jester-> poi lancia xsane, se no la trova devi trovare il driver
<francesco_> lo trovo in grafica?
<francesco_> mi dice "non è present alcun dispositivo"
<francesco_> per quanto riguarda i driver... in rete è pieno di driver per mac e win.... niente per linux
<jester-> francesco_: normale
<jester-> canon s ne è sempre fregata di linux
<francesco_> esiste un comando dal terminale che me li possa trovare??
<francesco_> me viene da dire na brutta parolaccia
<jester-> francesco_ http://it.software.canon-europe.com/products/0010485.asp
<francesco_> perfetto scaricato
<francesco_> e adesso per installarlo?
<jester-> francesco_: che hai scaricato
<francesco_> MP210_debian.tar
<jester-> francesco_: è un file tipo zip scompattalo
<francesco_> si fatto
<jester-> che c'è dentro
<francesco_> diverse "cartelle"
<francesco_> devo clikkare sulla .deb?
<jester-> eh
<francesco_> inutile...nothing
<francesco_> per la mp 210 ci sono i driver linux...per la 230 (la mia) no
<Marcoleo> ciao a uttti
<Marcoleo> sono un novellino,vorrei sapere un informazione dato che di Distro Linux non me ne intendo
<Marcoleo> Io ho un pc datato con 800 mhz di processore 32mb di schesa video e 1,5 gb di ram
<Marcoleo> che distro gira benissimo?
<Guest60333> da quando ho messo gnome-session-fallback non vedo più la gui di amule
<Marcoleo> ??
<Marcoleo> nessuno da aiutarmi?=
<Marcoleo> sa*
<tk00> il processo c'è ma non vedo ne la tay ne l'interfaccia
<francesco_> come si chiama il programma che permette di avere un hd virtuale.... installo win e da li installo la mia stampante per poter utilizzare lo scanner
<Marcoleo> ?
<Marcoleo> ??
<Marcoleo> ???
<Marcoleo> ????
<Marcoleo> ??????
<Marcoleo> ???????
<francesco_> ecco intendevo virtual box
<francesco_> se installovirtual box e poi installo win da li posso installare la mia stampante...e quando mi serfve lo scanner usarlo da lì?
<naxilxubuntu> ciao
<naxilxubuntu> ragazzi qualcuno sa come resettare le icone?
<naxilxubuntu> mi si sono tute stranite
<naxilxubuntu> e molte non appaiono piu
<naxilxubuntu> non posso nemmeno cambiare l'aspetto sulle impostazioni
<naxilxubuntu> allora? nessuno ne sa niente?
<altair> ciao! esiste in ubuntu il modo di rimappare i tasti? attenzione non la tastiera, ma il singolo tasto.
<mapreri> altair: sì, esiste, non ricordo come ma esiste. ho letto di qualcuno che l'ha fatto in passato. dimmi che cosa dovresti fare
<dimitri> salve ieri l'altro ubuntu è passato dalla 3.5.0.17 alla 3.5.0.18 ed ora non parte più la grafica e mi chiede di andare in grafic low ma poi si blocca. per farlo partire debbo mettere a mano la 3.5.0.17 come risolvo ?
<altair> mapreri, in pratica sul notebook, tutti i tasti corrispondono tranne il tasto appunto (maggiore/minore).
<enzotib> dimitri, usa la 17 e pace
<altair> pigiando maggiore minore il carattere visualizzato è lo stesso di "§/ù".
<altair> ciao enzotib
<mapreri> enzotib: ti ricordi come si riconfigurano i tasti singolarmente, o mi tocca andare a cercare...
<enzotib> ciao altair
<mapreri> ciao enzotib :)
<enzotib> mapreri, xmodmap
<enzotib> ciao mapreri
<altair> mapreri, scusami non t'avevo salutato...
<dimitri> enzotib, va bene ma almeno dimmi come togliere la 18
<dimitri> così mi parte da solo ;-)
<altair> enzotib, in pratica maggiore e minore non corrisponde.... devo usare xmodmap?
<mapreri> altair: prova a cercare info su quel pacchetto
<enzotib> dimitri, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.5.0.18*
<enzotib> altair, che DE usi?
<dimitri> enzotib, grazie
<enzotib> prego
<altair> enzotib, lxde
<enzotib> altair, ma è stato così fin dall'inizio?
<altair> enzotib, sto guardando... ma sembra ostrogoto.... niente gui, solo testo e mi va bene, ma la definizione e la ridefinizione del carattere per tasto... è molto complessa...
<altair> enzotib, purtroppo si. ubuntu 10.04 andava benissimo ma con la 12.04....problemi.
<enzotib> altair, vediamo se posso aiutarti
<enzotib> altair, dammi l'output xmodmap -pke | grep greater
<altair> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1356235/
<dimitri> enzotib, aiutoooooooooo mi ha tolto tutto sia la 17 che la 18
<dimitri> ora non c'e' più ubuntu 12.10 nel grub
<enzotib> dimitri, ma com'è possibile?
<dimitri> e che ne so
<enzotib> dimitri, hai scritto come ho detto io?
<dimitri> io ho dato il comendo che mi hai dato te
<dimitri> prima c'era 12.10 in due voci
<enzotib> dimitri, copiato uguale con spazi e e tutto?
<dimitri> ed usavo la seconda dove c'erano la 17 e la 18
<dimitri> ora non c'e' più
<dimitri> copia e incolla
<enzotib> dimitri, e cosa c'è?
<dimitri> compreso l'* finale
<dimitri> ubuntu 12.10
<dimitri> ora sono partico con la 12.04 che era la vecchia installazione
<enzotib> dimitri, non ho capito, quali sono le voci del grub che visualizzi?
<dimitri> ma la 12.10 che avevo fatto ex novo non la vedo + nel grub alla partenza ora se lo lascio andare parte il memtest
<dimitri> ricapitolo
<dimitri> avevo windows di base ed ho installato 12.04 e tutto ok
<dimitri> poi ho messo 12.10 e tutto ok
<dimitri> poi 12.10 si è aggiornato alla 18 e li i problemi
<dimitri> ho tolto la 18 come mi hai detto e ora allo start vedo memtest, windows e 12.04 la 12.10 non c'e' piu
<enzotib> dimitri, parti con un livecd, ce l'hai?
<dimitri> lo faccio
<enzotib> altair, sto pensando anche a te, ma non so ancora come fare
<altair> enzotib, sta tranquillo
<altair> enzotib, per ora sistemiamo dimitri
<dimitri> scarico la 12.10 o la 12.04
<altair> enzotib, credi che sia un problema di puntamento quello di dimitri? una volta rimosso quel kernel non dovrebbe rimettere il vecchio?
<altair> dimitri scarica la 12.04
<altair> la LTS è comunque meglio supportata
<enzotib> dimitri, è lo stesso per partire in live, basta che sia lo stesso numero di bit, 32 o 64
<dimitri> non so se serve ma il disco della 12.10 lo vedo
<enzotib> altair, lui ha detto che il vecchio ce l'aveva, e poi non dovrebbe rimuovere un kernel che è in uso
<altair> enzotib, esatto.
<enzotib> dimitri, lo vedi?
<dimitri> si vedo tutti e 3 i dischi
<enzotib> dimitri, ah ok
<dimitri> quello della 12.04 ( che è il mio ora) quello della 12.10 e quello di qindows
<enzotib> altair, ok, allora facciamo senza livecd
<enzotib> dimitri, qual è il device della 12.10=
<enzotib> ?
<dimitri> ho 4 partizioni
<dimitri> (una è vuota)
<enzotib> altair, ma quello scherzo del < e > lo fa con tutte le applicazioni? editor, terminale, libreoffice?
<enzotib> dimitri, sudo fdisk -l, su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | dimitri
<ubot-it> dimitri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<altair> enzotib, si si è proprio una mappatura errata di quel tasto. in pratica dove sulla tastiera ci sono maggiore e minore, tira fuori i caratteri §ù già presenti nell'apposito tasto
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1356272/
<enzotib> altair, da un terminale lancia xev > out, poi premi un po' i tasti incriminati, sia < e > sbagliati (che daranno ù e §, sia i veri ù e §, poi chiudi la finestra che si è aperta e pastami il file out prodotto
<enzotib> dimitri, vedo tre partizioni linux
<enzotib> sda6, sda8 e sda9
<dimitri> sda6 è 12.04
<enzotib> ok
<dimitri> sda8 non c'e' niente
<dimitri> sda9 è la 12.10 che non parte +
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> dimitri, sudo mount /dev/sda9 /mnt
<altair> enzotib, appare una finestra event tester, ma pigiando non accade nulla. crea un log da qualche parte per caso?
<enzotib> altair, scrive nel file out, se hai scritto xev > out
<dimitri> fatto
<enzotib> dimitri, sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<dimitri> fatto
<altair> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1356283/
<enzotib> dimitri, sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<dimitri> fatto
<enzotib> dimitri, sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<dimitri> fatto
<enzotib> dimitri, sudo chroot /mnt
<dimitri> fatto #
<dimitri> ha cambiato prompt
<enzotib> dimitri, ok, il # indica che sei root sulla 12.10 in chroot
<enzotib> dimitri, ora finché non dico altrimenti, lavora in quello stesso terminale, quello che #
<dimitri> ok
<enzotib> dimitri, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<dimitri> fatto
<enzotib> dimitri, magari allarga prima il terminale a tutto schermo, che viene meglio
<dimitri> ok
<enzotib> altair, facciamo così, sennò non capisco la differenza, fai prima un file usando i tasti < e >, poi un altro con i veri ù e §
<enzotib> dimitri, postami l'output
<dimitri> non mi ha dato nessun output
<enzotib> dimitri, ok
<enzotib> dimitri, sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.5.0-17-generic
<enzotib> dimitri, anzi
<enzotib> dimitri, aspe'
<altair> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1356305/
<dimitri> è partito che faccio
<dimitri> ctrl + c
<enzotib> dimitri, non fa niente, fallo andare
<altair> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1356310/
<enzotib> altair, ok
<dimitri> ok
<attackment> sera
<dimitri> ha trovato 3.5.0.17
<dimitri> windows 7
<dimitri> ma non ha trovato la 12.04
<dimitri> ti posto il risultato aspe
<enzotib> ok
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1356314/
<dimitri> la 12.04 (che sto usando ora?)
<enzotib> dimitri, postami (preso sempre da quel terminale) il contenuto del file /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<enzotib> dimitri, che è lo stesso che prendere /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg da un altro terminale o dal filemanager
<enzotib> altair, non vedo differenze, postami l'output completo di xmodmap -pke
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1356324/
<altair> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1356328/
<enzotib> dimitri, l'output di blkid
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1356332/
<enzotib> altair, nessuna differenza col mio, bisogna trovare un altro modo
<enzotib> dimitri, effettivamente la 12.04 non c'è, ma ora c'è la 12.10, proviamo a ripartire con 12.10 e vediamo di sistemare la 12.04
<dimitri> oddio come non c'e' la 12.04
<dimitri> e con che cosa sto lavorando ora ?
<enzotib> dimitri, non c'è nel grub, il sistema è tutto lì intero e funzionante
<dimitri> si ma se parte la 12.10 e non va il video sono strafritto
<altair> ok enzotib
<dimitri> un modo per far ripartire questa 12.04 poi c'e' l'ho
<enzotib> dimitri, no, parti con un livecd
<dimitri> azz
<enzotib> dimitri, ma la 12.10 col kernel 17 dovrebbe andare, no? così hai detto
<dimitri> che faccio ?
<enzotib> dimitri, riavvia con 12.10, e se non va usa un livecd
<dimitri> per metterla a posto c'e' ne voluto per quello che avevo la 12.04
<dimitri> ok
<dimitri> a dopo.... spero
<enzotib> altair, setxkbmap -query
<DD3my> hallino1, hey
<hallino1> DD3my, :)
<dimitri> enzotib, peggioriamo sempre piu
<enzotib> dimitri, cioè?
<dimitri> è partito la 12.10 ma non funzionano le periferiche
<dimitri> non va la rete
<dimitri> e non va video e mouse
<enzotib> eh?
<dimitri> allora il video è stranissimo
<dimitri> il mouse non va ma va il touchpad
<dimitri> il prob è che la rete non va
<dimitri> non vede proprio il cavo
<dimitri> lo stacco e riattacco ma non lo vede
<enzotib> dimitri, che un mouse non funzioni è una cosa che non ho mai visto
<dimitri> ne il cavo ne il wifi
<dimitri> è un mouse usb esterno
<enzotib> dimitri, ma ora da dove scrivi?
<dimitri> ma quello non mi preoccupa visto che c'e' il touchpad
<altair> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1356369/
<dimitri> da un altro computer
<dimitri> con quello ora non so cosa farci
<enzotib> altair, sempre più uguale al mio
<enzotib> dimitri, ce l'hai un livecd?
<dimitri> posso riattivare quel 12.04 di prima?
<enzotib> (o liveusb)
<dimitri> lo debbo fare
<dimitri> aspe ho un 12.04 32 su dvd
<dimitri> che faccio ?
<dimitri> lo metto e faccio ripartire ?
<enzotib> è 32 anche il sistema installato?
<dimitri> allora il 12.04 è un 64
<dimitri> il 12.10 era un 32
<dimitri> ora credo sia un 32
<dimitri> come faccio a vedere ?
<enzotib> dimitri, avvia con livecd e vediamo se riusciamo ad accedere ad uno dei due
<enzotib> dimitri, usa quello che hai, poi vediamo
<dimitri> ma ora il 12.10 che mi hai fatto riattivare prima funziona, non si collega ma funziona
<dimitri> e vedo i dischi
<enzotib> dimitri, allora parti con il 12.10
<enzotib> e cerchiamo di capire perché non funziona
<dimitri> ok ci sono
<dimitri> ma scrivo qui che non è quel pc
<dimitri> che faccio ?
<enzotib> dimitri, hai anche una pendrive per spostare qualche informazione da quel pc a questo dove stai scrivendo e postarlo su pastebin?
<dimitri> se pensi sia meglio faccio partire il live così sono collegato
<dimitri> dimmi tu
<dimitri> pendrive quante ne vuoi
<dimitri> pendrive funziona
<enzotib> ok
<dimitri> andiamo allora divertimento a 4 mani
<dimitri> che faccio ?
<enzotib> dimitri, vediamo cosa hai installato/disinstallato recentemente, preparo un comando...
<enzotib> (intendo sulla 12.10)
<dimitri> ok
<enzotib> dimitri, awk '$3 ~ /^(install|remove|purge|upgrade)$/' /var/log/dpkg.log > out
<dimitri> ~come si scrive ?
<enzotib> dimitri, AltGr+ì
<dimitri> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1356399/
<dimitri> non so se può aiutare ma per farlo funzionare su 12.04 dovevo fare questo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z
<enzotib> dimitri, installa questo linux-image-extra-3.5.0-17-generic
<dimitri> come
<enzotib> dimitri, sudo apt-get install linux-image-extra-3.5.0-17-generic
<dimitri> non ho rete
<enzotib> dimitri, probabilmente ce l'hai nella cache
<enzotib> dimitri, sennò lo scarichi e lo passi dillà
<dod> in estrema razio
<enzotib> dimitri, dimmi esattamente cosa hai preso da quella pagina web?
<dod> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<dimitri> ha installato
<dimitri> aspe che ti posto
<altair> enzotib, guarda...sta cosa mi sta facendo diventare matto
<dimitri> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1356426/
<altair> enzotib, ho avviato una livecd e anche li mi fa lo stesso difetto
<enzotib> altair, io non è che abbia idea di come procedere
<dimitri> enzotib, non credo abbia finito
<dimitri> doveva connettersi
<enzotib> dimitri, non lo so
<dimitri> enzotib, che faccio lo faccio aprtire in live così abbiamo la rete ?
<enzotib> dimitri, prova a riavviare
<dimitri> live o così
<enzotib> dimitri, così
<dimitri> non va
<dimitri> la rete non si connette
<enzotib> dimitri, prova, hai installato un nuovo pacchetto, vediamo se ha qualche effetto
<dimitri> provato non si connette
<dimitri> non vede ne il cavo ne il wifi
<enzotib> dimitri, hai riavviato dopo l'ultima installazione?
<dimitri> si
<enzotib> dimitri, cosa hai usato da quella pagina che hai postato prima?
<dimitri> non so se hai visto chiedeva di scaricare 27 mb che non ha scaricato naturalmente
<dimitri> la conf video
<enzotib> che non capisco cosa c'entri con la rete
<dimitri> acpi=noirq
<enzotib> dimitri, e perché non rifai la stessa procedura
<enzotib> ?
<enzotib> dimitri, mi allontano un attimo...
<dimitri> ok
<dimitri> (x quando ritorni) partito un live e funziona sia il video che la rete che il mouse e vede le cinque partizioni
<dimitri> ora installo xchat da li
<enzotib> dimitri,
<naxilxubuntu> ciapo
<dimitri> dimmi
<naxilxubuntu> ciao dimitri
<dimitri> ciao
<naxilxubuntu> volevo sapere se con vnc posso usare il trascinamento dei file
<enzotib> dimitri, io non capisco perché non funziona la rete
<naxilxubuntu> un po come faccio con virtual box
<dimitri> enzotib, ho laciato live e funziona
<dimitri> funziona tutto rete, mouse e video
<dimitri> vedo i dischi
<naxilxubuntu> cosa provato? hurd?
<dimitri> ora bisognerebbe ricostruire il grub e far ripartire il 12.04
<dimitri> poi casomai rimettere a posto la 12.10
<dimitri> come installo xchat da live ?
<naxilxubuntu> dimitri ma la .10 ha piu bug della .04?
<dimitri> naxilxubuntu, la live che è partita è una 12.04 32
<naxilxubuntu> ok
<naxilxubuntu> io volevo sapere un po di cose
<dimitri> 12.04.1 lts
<dimitri> se installo ubuntu accanto ? (poi facciamo 4 ubuntu + 1 windows
<naxilxubuntu> se ho un ppa ma non trova in update quantal.. e' giusto cambiare la lista dei source?
<naxilxubuntu> in precise?
<enzotib> dimitri, ma la 12.10 da quanto tempo l'hai installata? ci sono dati?
<dimitri> i dati li sposto
<dimitri> ora vedo tutti i dischi da qui
<naxilxubuntu> a me la .10 monta due volte i dischi
<enzotib> dimitri, perché se riusciamo a far rifunzionare la 12.04, poi la 12.10 potresti reinstallarla
<dimitri> ok
<enzotib> dimitri, la 12.04 era su sda6?
<dimitri> bella domanda
<dimitri> come vedo ?
<enzotib> dimitri, sudo fdisk -l
<dimitri> con irc-chat posso venire qui
<dimitri> così chatto dal pc live
<enzotib> dimitri, sudo apt-get install xchat
<dimitri_> eccomi
<dimitri_> questo è il live.
<dimitri_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1356487/
<dimitri_> 173GB è vuoto
<dimitri_> 154Gb è il 12.10
<dimitri_> 168Gb è il 12.04
<dimitri_> 214Gb è Windows 7
<dimitri_> quindi se ho capito bene sda3 windows
<dimitri_> sda6 vuoto
<dimitri_> sda9 12.10
<dimitri_> sda8 12.04
<dimitri_> c'e' un modo per verificare ?
<enzotib> dimitri_, si, montarlo e vedere il contenuto di un fil
<enzotib> file
<enzotib> dimitri_, sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt
<dimitri_> so come vedere perche il 12.04 ha due utenti e il 12.10 solo 1
<enzotib> ok, anche quello è un modo, ls -l /mnt/home
<dimitri_> ok questo ha 2 utenti quindi è 12.04
<enzotib> dimitri_, ok, allora procediamo
<enzotib> dimitri_, sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<enzotib> e poi lo stesso con sys e proc
<dimitri_> ok
<dimitri_> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<dimitri_> e sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<dimitri_> non vorrei fare cose strane
<micheg> buonasera, ho un problema con turpial, un client per twitter, ogni volta che l'avvio mi richiede un nuovo pin, lo fa solo a me?
<dimitri_> ok ho fatto
<dimitri_> ls
<naxilxubuntu> ragazzi.. io ho un problema di stabilita con xubuntu12.10 non se e' il driver nvidia.. posso scegliere 4 opzioni. e io non ho scelto xorg ma nvidia.. e' giusto?? spesso i programmi manco mi si chiudono con kill O:O
<dimitri_> enzotib, c6 ?
<dimitri_>       
<dimitri_> enzotib, cosa faccio ?
<dimitri_> jester-, c6
<jester-> dimitri_: cu fu
<naxilxubuntu> enzotib, te mi sai rispondere?
<naxilxubuntu> mi si impallano dei programmi
<dimitri_> fu che abbiamo tolto una recente upgrade da ubuntu 3.5.0-18 e mi è partito ubuntu
<dimitri_> ora sono con una live e enzotib mi stava aiutando a reinstallarla
<dimitri_> ma non mi risponde +
<jester-> dimitri_: 3.5.0-18  sarebbe?
<dimitri_> riepilogo. avevo 2 ubuntu un 12.04 e un 12.10
<dimitri_> il 12.10 si è aggiornato dalla 3.5.0.17 alla 18 e non andava + quindi abbiamo tolto la 18 ma il prob è che è saltata tutta la 12.10 dal grub
<dimitri_> allora l'ho fatto aprtire con 12.04 e rimesso su la 12.10 ma oi è partita la 12.04
<jester-> dimitri_: intendi il kernel?
<enzotib> dimitri_, eccomi
<dimitri_> ora ho fatto aprtire tutto da live vedo i dischi e vorrei ricostruire il grub perchè i dischi ed i file li vedo
<dimitri_> fiuuuuuuuuuuuuu ecco enzotib
<jester-> risegui enzotib
<enzotib> dimitri_, sudo chroot /mnt
<dimitri_> enzotib, mi stavo preoccupando non sentendoti
<dimitri_> chroot: impossibile eseguire il comando "/bin/bash": Formato eseguibile non valido
<enzotib> dimitri_, bene, il numero di bit del livecd non corrisponde alla 12.04 installata, quindi serve un diverso livecd
<dimitri_> e quindi debbo scaricare una 12.04 64
<dimitri_> da live posso fare una usb ?
<enzotib> dimitri_, sì, puoi
<dimitri_> il prob che mi dice 56 minuti x il download
<dimitri_> un volta scaricato che debbo fare
<enzotib> eh...
<enzotib> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<enzotib> seguire la guida per il ripristino di grub, dalla 12.04, almeno con quella
<dimitri_> domanda ma se installo questa 12.04 a 32 di fianco alla esistente non ripristina il grub e mette a posto le altre 2?
<enzotib> eh?
<enzotib> mica devi installare la 12.04, devi solo ripristinare il grub
<dimitri_> enzotib, scusa ma mi sto perdendo. perchè allora sto scaricando la 12.04 a 64 bit ?
<enzotib> dimitri_, per avere una live a 64 bit per poter accedere al sistema 12.04 installato e ripristinarlo
<dimitri_> ok. quindi quando avrà finito di scaricare l'iso come faccio per produrre la usb autopartente ?
<dimitri_> ricordati che sono su una live ora
<dimitri_> enzotib, scusami ma mi sa che ci metterà un bel po
<naxilxubuntu> dimitri c'e' il comando dd
<dimitri_> non è che mi dai i comandi che debbo usare
<dimitri_> non voglio tenerti qui a lungo
<naxilxubuntu> oppure puoi usare dei programmi su softwarece center
<dimitri_> come vedo se c'e' dd
<naxilxubuntu> dd c'e' epr forza
<dimitri_> mi sa che c'e'
<naxilxubuntu> aspe che ti trovo il comando giusto
<naxilxubuntu> ti vede tutto ve? usb eccetera?
<naxilxubuntu> quindi puoi anche installare programmi sulla live?
<dimitri_> se faccio dd --help mi risponde
<naxilxubuntu> certo
<naxilxubuntu> image writer e' la gui di dd
<naxilxubuntu> USB Image Write
<naxilxubuntu> io ho usato questo per fare l'usb della iso di xubuntu
<naxilxubuntu> dd if=/mint/iso/image of=/dev/sdb1 oflag=direct
<naxilxubuntu> pero non ho capito se devi usare sdb o sdb1
<naxilxubuntu> dimitri, ?
<dimitri_> dimmi
<dimitri_> enzotib, c6
<enzotib> dimitri_,
<attackment> prot
<dimitri_> mi uoi dare il resto dei comandi da dare
<dimitri_> x dopo
<enzotib> dimitri_, sono nella pagina che ti ho postato
<enzotib> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<dimitri_> mi sa che qui ci metterà ancora qualche oretta
<enzotib> la pagina del ripristino
<dimitri_> vediamo se ho capito.... faccio partire la live 64 bit e seguo le indicazioni di questa guida
<dimitri_> mount /dev/sdax /boot    nel mio caso x sarebbe ?
<dimitri_> sda8 ?
<dimitri_> mi dai questa ultima info ?
<enzotib> dimitri_, sì
<dimitri_> sda8 ?
<enzotib> ma non su /boot, su /mnt
<enzotib> dimitri_, la seconda parte del punto 4 non la devi fare (dato che non hai una partizione dedicata a /boot)
<enzotib> ora devo chiudere
<dimitri_> mi sa che domani faccio altri danni
<dimitri_> jester-, c6
<enzotib> dimitri_, se no collegati qui domattina, qualcuno che ti aiuta lo trovi, per esempio glpiana
<dimitri_> mi sa che è meglio che se no mi suicido
<dimitri_> ok dai a domani
<dimitri_> notte
<enzotib> notte
<naxilxubuntu> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-14
<Guest90643> salve, debbo rimettere a posto il grub dopo una operazione andata male. chi mi aiuta ?
<Guest90643> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<capitan> buongiorno a tutti!ho un netbook con ubuntu 12.10 e il mio computer fisso dispone du un cavo che ti fa collegare ad internet ma da ieri non funge che devo fare?
<glpiana> ola
<mibofra_> Ciao :)
<eugenio> buongiorno
<eugenio> uso gnome classic, non so come ma mi è finito un bottone nella barra alta e non capisco come toglierlo, qualcuno ha idea?
<glpiana> eugenio, tieni prmuto il tasto alt e cliccaci sopra col destro del mouse
<eugenio> glpiana, fatto ma nisba
<glpiana> eugenio, quale tasto alt hai premuto? il destro o il sisnistro?
<eugenio> sx
<glpiana> eugenio, e l'hai tenuto premuto cliccando col tasto destro del mouse sull'icona?
<eugenio> glpiana, si
<glpiana> eugenio, non stiamo parlando di una installazione sotto virtualbox, vero?
<eugenio> glpiana, in pratica ho l'icona della cartella home accanto al menu risorse
<eugenio> glpiana, nono
<eugenio> glpiana, tengo premuto alt di sinistra e clicco il tasto dx del mouse ma niente
<eugenio> glpiana, mi compare solo il fumetto con la spiegazione di che fa il tasto
<mibofra_> Ehilá
<eugenio> glpiana, se ci faccio clic col dx posso scegliere tra lancia e proprietà
<eugenio> glpiana, ma non riesco a toglierlo (mi è superfluo li!)
<eugenio> glpiana, sparito?
<mibofra_> Ciao , cosa ti è capitato ?
<glpiana> eugenio, strano che non ti appaia "rimuovi"
<glpiana> eugenio, puoi darmi una schermata?
<glpiana> !image | eugenio
<ubot-it> eugenio: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<eugenio> glpiana, http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/218/schermatadel20121114110.png
<TaLaDo> ?
<glpiana> eugenio, io più che dirti di tenere premuto il tasto alt non so dirti. gnome-classic funziona così. perchè il tuo non faccia così mi è ignoto. prova a cliccare col tasto destro (tenendo premuto alt) sul pannello, mica che ci sia impostato qualche blocco
<eugenio> glpiana, il pannello sembra bloccato perchè non mi fa fare nulla
<oberdan> buongiorno a tutti ho bisogno di aiuto per il mio asus Eeepc sea shell cx 1015
<oberdan> driver drafici appropriati non funziona hdmi e vga e inoltre lo schermo mi rimane a 800x600 e non mi riesce di cambiarlo
<oberdan> su kubuntu 11.10
<oberdan> nessuno sa darmi un consiglio
<glpiana> oberdan, che scheda video monta? lspci | grep -i vga
<oberdan> non so esattamente la scheda video monta
<glpiana> oberdan, apri il terminale e scrivi il comando che ti ho scritto sopra
<oberdan> ok
<oberdan> glpiana sto effettuando gli aggiornamenti e dal menu K mi sono scomparse tutte le utility compreso il terminale
<oberdan> grrr
<glpiana> oberdan, se stai effettuando gli aggironamenti, terminali e riavvia il pc. poi ne riparliamo
<oberdan> ok sei gentilissio grazie
<oberdan> ci sei in mattinata
<majin> salve!mio figlio vuole giocare a minecraft su ubuntu 12.10 l ho scaricato a mi richede java!come faccio ad installarlo?possibilmente dal terminale grazie!
<cristian_c> majin, da dove l'hai scaricato?
<majin> da un sito!
<TaLaDo> -.-
<cristian_c> lol
<majin> allora come faccio?
<cristian_c> majin, sarebbe utile capire da dove l'hai scaricato
<majin> non me lo ricordo!
<cristian_c> majin, che estensione ha il file?
<majin> .jar
<cristian_c> ok
<glpiana> majin, qui non c'è supporto su programmi esterni ai repository ufficiali
<majin> ok
<glpiana> majin, se è un .jar lo avvii da terminale con: java -jar programm.jar
<cristian_c> java -jar applicazione.jar
<majin> ora provo asp
<cristian_c> glpiana, sì, al massimo l'indicazione è questa, senza andare nello specifico
<majin> non funge mi da questo messaggio:Unrecognized option: -MinecraftSP.jar Error: Could not create the Java Virtual Machine. Error: A fatal exception has occurred. Program will exit.
<glpiana> majin, oki, eventualmente chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<majin> scusate:ma c e un codici da terminale x scricare ed installare java?
<cristian_c> majin, sì, glpiana ha ragione
<cristian_c> majin, dpkg -l | java
<cristian_c> majin, dpkg -l | grep java
<majin> va bn grz non fa niente!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<oberdan> buongiorno di nuovo glpiana
<glpiana> ciao
<oberdan> eccomi mi daresti la stringa per la scheda video del mio asus
<glpiana> lspci | grep -i vga
<oberdan> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Cedarview Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<oberdan> questa e la risposta
<glpiana> oberdan, scrivi nel temrinale e poi copia su pastebin il comando: xrandr
<glpiana> !paste | oberdan
<ubot-it> oberdan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<oberdan> fatto gl scusa ma e la mia prima volta
<oberdan> fatto glpiana
<glpiana> !paste | oberdan  leggi
<ubot-it> oberdan  leggi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<oberdan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357714/
<angelo_> ciaooo
<angelo_> mi serve aiuto
<angelo_> were I can find site for download ubuntu 10.04 lts iso for usb
<oberdan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357727/
<glpiana> !release | angelo_
<ubot-it> angelo_: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<angelo_> grazie stavo diventando matto
<angelo_> ho fatto l aggiornamento alla 12.04 automaticamente
<angelo_> su 2 pc ed ora non funziona piu niente
<oberdan> fatto glpiana
<angelo_> un altra cosa la versione iso per usb per netbook
<glpiana> oberdan, ho visto. un attimo
<angelo_> perche quella che ho scaricato ieri di versione 10.04 mi richiede il cd
<oberdan> scusa credevo non avessi letto grazie mille
<angelo_> e sensa cd non me lo fa istallare
<glpiana> oberdan, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+question/196239 guarda l'ultima risposta
<glpiana> angelo_, non ci sono iso per cd e iso per usb
<glpiana> ci sono iso, punto e basta. sei su windows o ubuntu ora? che sistema operativo devi usare per fare la usb?
<angelo_> sto usando usb creator per fare la iso da pennetta
<glpiana> angelo_, allora non ho capito dove sta il problema
<angelo_> pero nella versione 10.04 che ho scaricato ieri me la vede come fosse il cd e non me la fa istallare da pennetta
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> angelo_, CHI la vede come cd?
<angelo_> mentre la 12.04 sempre fatta con usb creator me l ha fatta istallaare
<angelo_> il pc la vede come cd in reboot da usb mi parte l istallazione di ubuntu poi si blocca perche cerca i file da cd e siccome il cd non c'è non mi continua l istallazione
<angelo_> mentre lo stesso procedimento con la 12.04 me l ha istallata
<angelo_> ma non mi funziona nulla
<angelo_> ne il wifi ne il modem
<angelo_> ne il pad
<angelo_> quindi devo tornarre indietro alla 10.04 lts che andava benissimo da 2 anni
<glpiana> angelo_, mi pare un comportamento molto strano quello che stai descrivendo. io ripeterei il download della iso, controllerei md5sum e rifarei la penna, se proprio devi usare 10.04
<glpiana> !md5 | angelo_
<ubot-it> angelo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<oberdan> glpiana ho seguito le istruzioni ma aprendo la schermata " driver aggiuntivi " mi dice che non ci sono driver preprietario in uso in questo sistema
<glpiana> oberdan, guarda anche la risposta 15 allora
<oberdan> ok
<angelo_> si sto riscaricando la versione 10.04 e riprovo a fare tutto poi vi faccio sapere,si la 10.04 è obbligatoria  poiche la 12.04 mi ha bloccato tutto non mi succedeva dalla versione  7.10
<oberdan> glpiana devo copiare tutte le stringhe ed incollarle nel terminale
<oberdan> per fare l'update
<oberdan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357756/
<oberdan> dai uno sguardo x favore
<glpiana> oberdan, hai la versione 64 bit?
<oberdan> non credo
<glpiana> allora procedi pure
<oberdan> ti aggiorno strada facendo
<oberdan> per il momento grazie mille (genuflessione)
<jester-> oberdan: getconf LONG_BIT  cosa risponde
 * massy ToRnA Da: -=[  sono uscito a dopo ... ]=- ErA AwAy DaLlE : 10:07 [Mondololloso-Script] v2.0
<glpiana> massy, evita gli script in questo cnaale
<glpiana> *canale
<Robywekky> ciao a tutti
<Robywekky> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Robywekky
<ubot-it> Robywekky: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Robywekky> vorrei installare i nuovi ubuntu/kubuntu su un computer, ma quando provo ad avviare il disco il computer si riavvia in automatico.
<jester-> Robywekky: DA CD O USB
<Robywekky> Da CD
<oberdan> jester risponde 32 scusa
<Robywekky> oberdan è per me quella frase?
<oberdan> no no
<cristian_c> Robywekky, hai già provato da live?
<Robywekky> Ogni volta che inserisco il CD, mi spunta il menu di selezione, lingua e poi,sia che seleziono prova ubuntu, sia che seleziono installa, mi riavvia il pc
<Robywekky> e mi presenta di nuovo il menu di selezione lingua
<jester-> oberdan: allora va bene
<Robywekky> questo scherzetto me lo fa solo con qel computer, nel portatile il disco si avvia regolarmente
<jester-> Robywekky: portatile scarso
<jester-> ?
<jester-> o pc scarso che sia?
<cristian_c> Robywekky, che caratteristiche ha il pc?
<oberdan> jester io sto eseguendo tutti gli script
<jester-> oberdan: intendevo per la faccenda grafica intel
<marvin_> ciao,,,come si fa vedere quanta gente è collegata ad una rete wi fi (libera senza protezione)??
<jester-> tua?
<marvin_> si
<jester-> marvin_: prova ad usare il monitor di sistema
<oberdan> si si ho capito no dicevo che sto eseguendo gli script per l'updade
<oberdan> della grafica intel
<jester-> marvin_: collegati al tuo server o intendi vedere gli affari di una wifi qualsiasi
<Robywekky> CPU: Sempron 3000+ Core Palermo Rev. DH-E6. Scheda madre: AsRock k8Upgrade NF3 Scheda grafica: RADEON 9250
<jester-> oberdan: una volta aggiunto il ppa basta fare sudo apt-get update e poi sudo apt-get upgrade
<marvin_> <jester->  vorrei capire quanta gente usa la mia rete?
<jester-> marvin_: lan?
<Robywekky> Per quanto riguarda il Lettore DVD/Masterizzatore non dovrebbe avere problemi, perchè i vecchi Dischi di Ubuntu li legge
<Robywekky> è solo con i nuovi dischi, che mi fa questo problema
<jester-> Robywekky: se non rispondi alle domande non si risolve
<oberdan> jester quello già l'ho fatto
<marvin_> <jester->si
<jester-> Robywekky: il pc è scarsotto il problema dovrebbe essere la scheda video scaricati xubuntu o lubuntu cd altrnate
<jester-> marvin_: who
<jester-> marvin_: monitor di sistema
<Robywekky> Jester:  con Xubuntu 12 mi fa lo stesso problema
<Robywekky> jester: Il cd si riavvia in automatico sia con Ubuntu/Xubuntu
<jester-> Robywekky: cd alterante
<jester-> il pc è molto vecchio
<oberdan>  jester quindi adesso devo solo fare reboot
<jester-> Robywekky: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/release/lubuntu-12.10-alternate-i386.iso
<jester-> oberdan: se hai fatto con apt si
<oberdan> ok adesso rebbot e ti faccio sapere spero di darti una bella notizia senno persistere fino alla risoluzione
<Robywekky> Jester: Posso usare anche kubuntu alternate?
<jester-> Robywekky: si ma con il tuo pc è un po pesante
<Robywekky> Jester: ok, ma la versione a 32 bit, anche se la CPU può sfruttare il 64bit?
<jester-> Robywekky: linux non fa i miracoli se la nonna ha 100 anni da 100 anni funza
<jester-> Robywekky: è un sempron ai tempi non c'erano ancora cpu a 64 bit
<galasso> buongiorno a titti
<Robywekky> Jester: ok. Nel portatile Lenovo, ho visto che mi vabene. Solo che non posso sfruttare la Chiavetta internet.
<galasso> buongiorno a tutti
<oberdan> jester nulla di fatto rifaccio la procedura da capo ho eseguito il ppa e poi
<jester-> oberdan: cioè?
<oberdan> sheda video integrata intel
<jester-> oberdan: eseguito il ppa?
<oberdan> si
<jester-> come
<oberdan> ti incollo il comando
<oberdan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357855/
<galasso> vorrei chiedere se la versione ultima di ubuntu (12.10) può essere efficacemente installata su ebox asus 1503.
<jester-> oberdan: dopo di che?
<oberdan> mi sono fermato adesso mi dai le altre due stringhe
<glpiana> oberdan, perchè non continui a seguire i comandi dei link che ti ho indicato prima?
<jester-> oberdan: è stressante ripetere le stesse cose per 3 volte
<jester-> oberdan: sudo apt-get update  e poi sudo apt-get upgrade
<oberdan> ok grazie e scusa
<attackment> giorno
<flacio> salve a tutti
<flacio> qualccuno puo aitarmi ho un prolbelma con l'audio hdmi si kubutu 12.1 non viene ricunoscitu ho una ati hd 4550..ho gia istallato istallato i driver ufficiali ma nulla
<oberdan> jester una volta terminato devo fare solo il reboot?
<jester-> flacio: pacioccato in configurazone audio coi devices?
<jester-> oberdan: yess ma quanto ci mette
<oberdan> mi trovo al 70%
<naxilxubuntu> ciao ho un problema con la webcam e cheese .. le foto le fa ma non registra i video.. ho cercato con google manda sul forum ma c'e' una discussione del 2008...
<oberdan> 74 adesso
<glpiana> oberdan, di che comando?
<naxilxubuntu> glpiana te ne sai niente di webcam?
<oberdan> upgrade
<glpiana> naxilxubuntu, no
<glpiana> oberdan, e poi devi andare avanti coi comandi dei link che ti ho indicato
<naxilxubuntu> glpiana senti ho messo gli nvidia propietari,.. posso scegliere 4 modalita in driver propietari.. devo mettere xorg?
<flacio> si ma nulla
<oberdan> tutto fino alla fine glpiana
<glpiana> naxilxubuntu, lo crea da solo xorg.conf, se a quello ti riferisci
<jester-> naxilxubuntu: da driver aggiuntivi è consigliabile scegliere appunto il driver consigliato
<naxilxubuntu> mi riferisco al fatto che posso sceglierlo su driver propietari e posso scegliere 4differenti opzioni..volevo sapere se avevo scelto quella giusta
<glpiana> oberdan, fatto l'upgrade devi tornare qui: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+question/196239 e seguire l'ultimo intervento
<glpiana> naxilxubuntu, una dovrebbe essere raccomandata. altro non so, non ho nvidia e non so che scheda video hai
<naxilxubuntu> ce ne sono 5.. su tutti c'e' scritto IN USO
<naxilxubuntu> ora ti faccio lo screenshot
<jester-> lol
<glpiana> fantastico!
<oberdan> jester ho finito adesso sta facendo l'estrazione di tutto
<jester-> oberdan: non hai mai fatto un upgrade ?
<oberdan> no da terminale mai
<naxilxubuntu> glpiana http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/istantanea-14112012-135644.php
<naxilxubuntu> jester-,  te ne sai di webcam e del programma cheese?
<naxilxubuntu> ce ne sono altri per fare filmati con la webcam? a me fa le foto ma si pianta
<jester-> naxilxubuntu: vlc
<naxilxubuntu> vlc??
<jester-> eh
<naxilxubuntu> davverO??
<naxilxubuntu> gia ce l'ho
<naxilxubuntu> mi dici come farE?
<jester-> naxilxubuntu: kdeinlive
<glpiana> naxilxubuntu, io ne vedo solo uno selezionato in quella schermata
<naxilxubuntu> si
<naxilxubuntu> ma quale devo sceglkiere??
<naxilxubuntu> quello che ho scelto io e' quello propietario
<naxilxubuntu> puoi c'e' propieatrio testato.. experimental e xorg
<glpiana> naxilxubuntu, apri un terminale e scrivi: lsmod | grep nvidia            e dimmi solo se elenca qualcosa
<jester-> naxilxubuntu: c'è un proposto di solito
<naxilxubuntu> nvidia              10249589  43
<naxilxubuntu> jester come uso vlc?? non riesce ad aprire video0
<glpiana> naxilxubuntu, stai già usando il driver proprietario. non va bene? non funziona? hai problemi grafici?
<naxilxubuntu> no
<glpiana> naxilxubuntu, e quindi dove sta il problema?
<naxilxubuntu> volevo solo sapere se avevo scelto quello giusto
<glpiana> naxilxubuntu, se funziona vuol dire che va bene
<naxilxubuntu> visto che ci sono 5opzioni.. e spesso quando cambio il dual video mi cheide di riavvaire xorg
<naxilxubuntu> cmq
<naxilxubuntu> va tutto bene
<jester-> naxilxubuntu: il doppio monitor lo devi configurare con nvidia-settings
<naxilxubuntu> jester-,  mi spieghi sta cosa di lv4?
<naxilxubuntu> si
<naxilxubuntu> lo so jester..
<naxilxubuntu> ma anche li posso scegliere TWIN
<naxilxubuntu> se metto schermo diviso mi chiede di riavviare xorg
<naxilxubuntu> cmq,. mi spieghi la cosa di vlc?
<naxilxubuntu> devo settare linux video?
<flacio> jester: ho provato a smanettare ma nulla
<naxilxubuntu> capito. . su dev video non c'e' niente
<naxilxubuntu> la webcam si attiva solo quando richiamata non e' usb
<naxilxubuntu> nooo
<naxilxubuntu> jester
<naxilxubuntu> ok mi vedo ma ascatti
<glpiana> <naxilxubuntu> la webcam si attiva solo quando richiamata non e' usb <--- che cosa vuol dire?
<naxilxubuntu> che e' nel portatile?
<naxilxubuntu> cmq ora va
<naxilxubuntu> pero l'audio va a scatti
<naxilxubuntu> si sente stranissimo
<naxilxubuntu> come il video
<naxilxubuntu> ma non e' che e' pulse audio a fa il macello?
<glpiana> ne dubito
<naxilxubuntu> per cheese nel vecchio 2008 dicevano di togliere alcuni pacchetti di pulseaudio
<naxilxubuntu> cmq o e' vlc
<glpiana> naxilxubuntu, comuqnue già il fatto che cheese non ti permetta di registrare il filmato dalla webcam fa pensare che qualcosa non va.
<naxilxubuntu> si
<naxilxubuntu> le foto le fa pero
<naxilxubuntu> l'audio cmq si sente da skifo
<naxilxubuntu> certe volte clippa anche con chrome
<glpiana> naxilxubuntu, se hai un livecd avvia da livecd e prova da lì. vedi come si comporta
<naxilxubuntu> perche dal live??
<glpiana> naxilxubuntu, perchè sul livecd non ci hai messo mano e si tratta di un sistema pulito
<naxilxubuntu> ma io dell'audio non ho installato niente.. ha fatto tutto l'installazionew
<glpiana> naxilxubuntu, oki, fai come credi. era solo per valutare da dove nasceva il problema
<naxilxubuntu> ok
<naxilxubuntu> ma scusa se avvio live c'e' vlc??
<naxilxubuntu> c'e' cheese?
<glpiana> naxilxubuntu, cheese potrebbe esserci e se non c'è lo installi
<naxilxubuntu> scusa e da live dove lo installa?
<glpiana> in ram
<naxilxubuntu> parlo di cheese
<glpiana> anche io
<fustacchione> ciao
<fustacchione> ho un problma con il sistema ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<naxilxubuntu> glpiana? installa 80mb di roba in ram?
<naxilxubuntu> cmq c'e' qualcosa che non va col microfono interno del laptop
<naxilxubuntu> anche registratore di suoni non va..
<glpiana> naxilxubuntu, sì te lo installa in ram. ho appena provato. poi vedi tu, se vuoi una mano e se sei qui solo per mettere in dubbio quello che ti si dice
<cristian_c> lol
<glpiana> che qui non basta più scrivere le cose, bisogna confermarle pure
<naxilxubuntu> ma che ne so.. mi sembra una soluzione un po incasinata .. devo andare a ripescare tutto.. cmq ora provo..
<naxilxubuntu> ci vediamo da live
<xubuntu> ecco sono da live
<cristian_c> uhm
<glpiana> Guest58836, saresti naxil?
<Guest58836> si
<naxil> si
<glpiana> Guest58836, controlla che cheese non sia già installato
<naxil> no lo e'
<glpiana> avvialo e provalo
<naxil> lo avevo isntallato anche prima
<naxil> ora si sta installando
<naxil> e' 80mb nattimo
<naxil> va a 1.mbps
<glpiana> naxil, avevi scritto no lo è. ho interpretato che ci fosse. non ho fretta
<naxil> ok
<naxil> cmq su xfce non c'e' nemmeno il reg di suoni
<naxil> almeno che non lo faccia "parole"
<cristian_c> naxil, sì, che c'è, lo trovi nei repo
<cristian_c> *sì che
<naxil> si ma per esempio quando selezioni l'opzione per vedere l'hardware non apre niente..
<naxil> lo avevo installato sulla non live
<enzotib> buona sera
<naxil> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/flite/libflite1_1.4-release-5_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<glpiana> naxil, hai dato sudo apt-get update prima di installare cheese?
<naxil> no
<glpiana> ecco, dallo
<naxil> non me lo hai detto
<eddigei> ma su ubuntu lo screen saver di default non c'è?
<naxil> mai usata la live
<enzotib> eddigei, è gnome-screensaver
<glpiana> naxil, ma se hai detto che stavi già installando! avessi aspettato a farlo ti avrei detto tutto
<eddigei> enzotib, e dove si imposta? non lo trovo
<naxil> ok scusami
<enzotib> eddigei, non ha impostazione che si possano modificare, che io sappia
<naxil> infatti registratore di suoni non lo trovava.. mi sembrava strano
<enzotib> eddigei, cioè non è configurabile, poi non intendevi altro
<eddigei> si intendevo configurare il tempo di attesa per esempio
<eddigei> perchè a me sembra non partire
<eddigei> allora volevo verificare
<glpiana> eddigei, non ti va ins chermo nero dopo un po'?
<eddigei> no a quanto pare-- ma poi solo lo schermo nero si puo avere?
<enzotib> eddigei, pgrep -fl screensaver
<glpiana> eddigei, credo sia l'unica opzione di gnome-screensaver
<eddigei> provo
<naxil> cmq il microphono non funziona manco da alsamixer
<naxil> e' quello il problema l'audio
<naxil> cheese si pianta per l'audio
<naxil> ho visto illog prima
<glpiana> naxil, dire prima che avevi un log poteva essere utile. ora da live cheese va o no?
<naxil> lo sto reinstallando prima mi aveva dato errore
<naxil> che non trovava quelle cose
<enzotib> eddigei, quel comando ti dico solo se sta girando oppure no
<naxil> come' che ora e' diventato 30mb cheeese? e' in resume?
<eddigei> si mi sono accorto
<enzotib> eddigei, e qual è il risultato?
<eddigei> che è in esecuzione
<eddigei> cmq penso installero xscrensaver
<naxil> glpiana,  si sta installando
<naxil> almeno credo
<naxil> si ripianta
<naxil> allo stesso modo
<naxil> ora cosa devo farE?
<naxil> glpiana ci sei?
<naxil> cheese non va da live
<glpiana> naxil, avvia cheese da terminale e posta su pastebin l'errore che ottieni
<glpiana> !paste | naxil
<ubot-it> naxil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> naxil, e soprattutto non continuare ad andare a capo quando scrivi qui
<naxil> glpiana non da nessuno errore.. si avvia semplicemente..e' solo quando lo metti in modalita video che si pianta
<glpiana> naxil, in un terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail
<naxil> http://dpaste.com/830949/
<glpiana> inutile. vabbè riavvia pure la tua installazione. non so aiutarti
<naxil> perche?
<naxil> cosa e' ?
<naxil> dava errore su sdc.. perche?
<naxil> ho sbagliato qualche cosa?
<naxil> secondo me e' pulse audio che fa macello
<naxil> non attiva bene l'hw perche e' interno in un laptop
<naxil> per il microfono sai aiutarmi?
<Guest35378> enzotib, ciao, sono quello che sabato avevi aiutato x gnome shell, ricordi?
<enzotib> Guest35378, più o meno
<Guest35378> enzotib, non riesco ad avviare in gnome-shell avendolo installato
<Guest35378> enzotib, mi entra sempre in gnome con i classici 2 pannelli
<enzotib> Guest35378, la scheda grafica è decente?
<Guest35378> enzotib, penso di si ho un notebook i7
<enzotib> Guest35378, Unity riesci ad avviarlo?
<Guest35378> enzotib, si
<enzotib> Guest35378, guarda se c'è qualche informazione in ~/.xsession-errors, io però devo staccare adesso
<Guest35378> enzotib,
<Guest35378> enzotib, grazie
<eugenio> glpiana, non hai idee riguardo al fastidio di stamani?
<Guest35378> qualcun altro può aiutarmi. non riesco ad entrare in gnome shell nonostante sia installato
<glpiana> eugenio, scusa ma non ricordo di cosa parlavamo
<eugenio> glpiana, quel bottone nel pannello alto che non se ne vuole andare....idee?
<glpiana> eugenio, no, nessuna
<eugenio> glpiana, ok...
<eugenio> dammi 10 min
<oberdan> glpiana sono di nuovo qui ..segno che la guida non mi ha fatto bene
<oberdan> ho eseguito tutto alla lettera in merito alla guida per la scheda grafica intel..ma niente tutto uguale
<glpiana> oberdan, ma in driver aggiuntivi ti è apparso qualcosa?
<oberdan> no  nulla vuoto come prima
<oberdan> dice esattamente la stessa cosa
<glpiana> oberdan, in un terminale scrivi: apt-cache search cedarview
<oberdan> non mi esce niente
<glpiana> oberdan, dammi l'output di: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<glpiana> !paste | oberdan
<ubot-it> oberdan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<oberdan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1358125/
<oberdan> ecco fatto
<glpiana> oberdan, ora dammi l'output di sudo apt-get update
<oberdan> ecco
<oberdan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1358138/
<glpiana> oberdan, non sapevo avessi ancora oneiric. scrivi nel terminale: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<glpiana> oberdan, poi dai: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> oberdan, e pensa alla possibilità di aggironare il tuo sistema
<glpiana> *aggiornare
<oberdan> ok
<oberdan> ok
<oberdan> ho provato la versione 12,10 ma non mi gira in live per questo sono tornato a 11.10
<oberdan> glpiana e normale che dalla prima stringa di comando non mi sia uscito nulla nella shell?
<oberdan> ok glpiana fatto e adesso?
<glpiana> oberdan, io non so cosa farti fare. tra l'altro vedo che sto cedarview c'è solo per la 12.04
<glpiana> il fatto che tu sia "tornato" a 11.10 mi fa però pensare che prima 11.10 funzionava correttamente
<oberdan> no sono andato alla 12 per il fatto che non funzionava
<eugenio> glpiana, ce l'ho fatta...
<eugenio> glpiana, oltre ad alte ci vouoleva anche il tasto SUPER (alias Win)
<oberdan> si puo fare lupgrade da ambiente grafico senza supporto usb?
<glpiana> eugenio, hai un computer particolare :)
<glpiana> oberdan, sì, si può
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | oberdan
<ubot-it> oberdan: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<glpiana> oberdan, ma ti cosniglierei comunque prima di provare ls 12.04 da live
<glpiana> *consiglierei
<oberdan> amico mio ci ho gia provato saranno 6o7 distro che provo e quella che mi gira meglio e questa
<oberdan> ma qui sul link che mi hai dato non c'è avanzamento a kubuntu
<glpiana> oberdan, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoPrecise#Avanzamento_via_rete_per_sistemi_desktop_Kubuntu_.28raccomandato.29
<oberdan> ci provo amico mio grazie comunque anticipatamente per la pazienza
<glpiana> :)
<mcasus> ciao a tutti
<mcasus> problemi audio. A chi posso chiedere?
<mcasus> ?
<cristian_c> !chiedere | mcasus
<ubot-it> mcasus: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<mcasus> perfetto
<mcasus> ho un problema: quando chiudo Jack o è in corso, i video su youtube non si sentono. Devo killare jackd ogni volta. Se dopo questa operazione avvio Jack, questo non parte
<cristian_c> mcasus, forse perché hai cambiato server audio
<mcasus> e come l'ho cambiato? Ma soprattutto come risolvo?
<mcasus> utilizzo Lubuntu
<cristian_c> mcasus, con jack, ovviamente
<mcasus> ma con jack non è cambiato mai niente: sempre alsa come driver e interfaccia predefinita.
<cristian_c> mcasus, con jack fai produzione audio
<mcasus> si
<cristian_c> mcasus, se vuoi fare altro ritorni a pulseaudio
<cristian_c> !jack
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'jack'
<cristian_c> lol
<mcasus> :|
<mcasus> ma non c'è pulseaudio. E' quello che serve per far funzionare entrambi insieme?
<cristian_c> mcasus, che release di lubuntu stau usando?
<cristian_c> *stai
<mcasus> l'ultima, la 12.10
<cristian_c> beh, allora credo tu stia usando pulseaudio, anche se non ne sono sicuro
<mcasus> sto usando alsa, di pulseaudio (forse per mia mano agli inizi) non c'è nulla: synaptic mi indica tutto disinstallato
<mcasus> ma se installo pulseaudio, poi non mi va in conflitto con alsa?
<cristian_c> mcasus, io sulla 12.04 credo di avere pulseaudio di default
<cristian_c> mi ricordo di avere controllato
<cristian_c> su quella precedente non avevo alsa ma un altro server
<mcasus> ok. A me ORA non c'è. Ripeto: devo installare pulseaudio tranquillamente o mi sballa alsa su jack?
<cristian_c> ESound
<cristian_c> mcasus, devi controllare quali server audio sono installati sul tuo sistema
<mcasus> alsa solamente
<cristian_c> mcasus, come fai a esserne sicuro?
<mcasus> ho appena verificato
<cristian_c> mcasus, come fai a esserne sicuro?
<mcasus> c'è anche portaudio, coreaudio, ecc... selezionabili da jack
<mcasus> ma pulseaudio no
<cristian_c> mai sentiti parlare, non credo esistano
<cristian_c> *mai sentito parlare
<mcasus> mettiti jack, scegli il driver audio e vedi. Io quelli vedo
<cristian_c> ma che c'entra jack con i server audio?
<mcasus> niente :D
<mcasus> scusami
<cristian_c> wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh -O alsa-info.sh && bash alsa-info.sh
<mcasus> allora ho confusione
<cristian_c> e posta il risultato
<mcasus> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=2a6cb5b2d65bee94afbf6b98ca20e6e4257e9325
<mcasus> ti sei suicidato, eh?
<mcasus> :D
<mcasus> devo andare via ora
<mcasus> mi sai dire qualcosa velocemente?
<mcasus> scusami e grazie cmq
<cristian_c> sì, hai soltanto jack
<mcasus> e quindi?
<cristian_c> e non è neanche attivo
<mcasus> ora no
<mcasus> vabbè
<mcasus> vado
<mcasus> grazie
<mcasus> ciao
<FloodBotIt2> mcasus: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<xan_IT> salve a tutti, ho un problema con evince che non mi visualizza un pdf con ubuntu 12.10, ma con gmail preview funziona e funziona pure con una vecchia versione di ubuntu
<xan_IT> cè un qualche bug noto aperto?
<HoldenC> xan_IT, avvialo da terminale e vedi se da errori
<xan_IT> giusto vedo
<xan_IT> Internal Error: cairo context error: invalid matrix (not invertible)
<HoldenC> ok, almeno ora hai un errore da cercare su google
<cristian_c> lol
<xan_IT> non cè nessun riferimento da nessuna parte
<fabio_cc> xan_IT, non so se la consideri una soluzione, ma puoi provare ad usare adobe reader per ubuntu: http://get.adobe.com/it/reader/completion/?installer=Reader_8.1.7_Italian_Linux_(.deb)
<xan_IT> magari temporaneamente ti ma non è il massimo
<fabio_cc> xan_IT, lo so
<xan_IT> a voi funziona bene?
<nicotano> buona sera
<xan_IT> qualsiasi pdf con immagini dico
<fabio_cc> xan_IT, tutte le poche volte che non riuscivo ad aprire un pdf con evince, lui lo ha aperto, ma l'ho usato molto raramente
<fabio_cc> ciao nicotano
<nicotano> ciao fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> xan_IT, errata corrige: adobe reader è anche pacchettizzato, devi installare il pacchetto acroread
<andrea_> salve, mi servirebbero un paio di info su PS. Da quanto ho capito non è possibile avere in realtime una misura dell'utilizzo CPU di un processo, è solo possibiloe avere un valore medio. E' corretto?
<fabio_cc> xan_IT, prima devi abilitare i repository partner, se non sono già abilitati
<fabio_cc> andrea_, questo non riguarda strettamente ubuntu, per favore vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<xan_IT> http://www.cs.uu.nl/docs/vakken/apa/01administrationmotivationintroduction.pdf mi potete provare se questo pdf lo aprite con evince in ubuntu 12.10?
<fabio_cc> xan_IT, io non posso, ho ubuntu 12.04
<fabio_cc> xan_IT, in ubuntu 12.04 va
<xan_IT> aperto con evince?
<fabio_cc> xan_IT, si
<xan_IT> allora è un bug da aprire
<nicotano> aperto tranquillamente con evince
<fabio_cc> nicotano, 12.10?
<daviduccio> salve posso fare una domanda?
<nicotano> Xubuntu
<nicotano> 12-10
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | daviduccio
<ubot-it> daviduccio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<xan_IT> quale programma usa xubuntu per i pdf?
<nicotano> evince
<fabio_cc> nicotano, be dovrebbe essere la stessa versione
<fabio_cc> di evince
<xan_IT> evince 3.6.0?
<xan_IT> puoi controllare?
<nicotano> fabio_cc,  xan_IT  3.6.0
<xan_IT> 32 bit?
<nicotano> 64 bitt
<xan_IT> arg
<daviduccio> Come posso installare ubuntu su una chiavetta? Devo scaricare una versione fatta per usb?
<fabio_cc> xan_IT, non dovrebbe far differenza 32 o 64
<fabio_cc> !usb | daviduccio
<ubot-it> daviduccio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<fabio_cc> daviduccio, leggi il wiki, ti basta la normale iso
<xan_IT> io uso ubuntu 12.10 amd64 e li non funziona
<nicotano> daviduccio, scarica iso poi usa unetbootin per la chiavetta, c'è anche per windows
<daviduccio> va bene grazie
<xan_IT> nicotano sei sicuro che leggi il contenuto? io leggo solo la prima pagina, il resto è tutto grigio
<fabio_cc> xan_IT, tutto
<nicotano> xan_IT,  avevi detto se si apriva non se si leggeva :-)
<xan_IT> nicotano, quindi?
<nicotano> xan_IT,  adesso lo scarico e poi ti dico se anche dopo scaricato non legge una cippa
<nicotano> niente, può essere criptato ?
<nicotano> xan_IT, sarebbero 26 pagine tutte grige tranne la prima che è a colori ma non c'è testo solo il titolo del pdf si legge
<xan_IT> quindi non ti funziona
<xan_IT> le pagine non sono tute grigie
<fabio_cc> xan_IT, intanto puoi sempre provare sudo apt-get install acroread, dopo aver abilitato i repository partner
<nicotano> si tutte grigie tranne la prima giallo rossogrigio e bianco
<xan_IT> ok bug confermato
<nicotano> xan_IT, ma altri pdf li leggi? potrebbe essere una caratteristica di quello specifico file
<xan_IT> è cosi con tutti i pdf con immagini
<xan_IT> lo stesso problema ce lo dovresti avere anche te
<nicotano> io leggo spesso vari pdf anche con immagini
<xan_IT> da dopo ubuntu 12.10?
<nicotano> giusto stamani un pdf che avevo sul pc in merito ad alcune istruzioni per condivisione NFS
<xan_IT> non sarà con tutti, a me è capitato con vari pdf
<xan_IT> una decina
<nicotano> anche  pagine web salvate come stampa in pdf  vanno bene io solo con questo che hai segnalato tu ho il problema
<nicotano> xan_IT,  installa acroread e vedi se funzia
<xan_IT> nicotano su ubuntu a 64 bit non l'ho trovato
<nicotano> xan_IT, installa il 32 bit
<xan_IT> ho provato xpdf
<xan_IT> e crasha :D
<fabio_cc> xan_IT, c'è sul 64 bit, devi abilitare i repository partner
<fabio_cc> te lo avevo scritto
<xan_IT> in teoria li ho abilitati
<fabio_cc> xan_IT, non devi usare ubuntu software center, dai il comando sudo apt-get install acroread
<xan_IT> anche skype è nei partner, skype l'ho installato, acroread non cè
<fabio_cc> xan_IT, in effetti nella 12.04 c'è, nella 12.10 no
<fabio_cc> xan_IT, allora come non detto, devi usare il deb che si trova sul sito di adove
<fabio_cc> *adobe
<fabio_cc> xan_IT, http://get.adobe.com/it/reader/completion/?installer=Reader_8.1.7_Italian_Linux_(.deb)
<francesco_> ciao a tutti, come mai la chiavetta internet di wind non funziona
<francesco_> aiutoooo
<jester-> francesco_: hai la calamita per hw linux allergico?
<jester-> hai cannato la stampante, mo la chiavetta
<francesco_> scusate ma è da poco che uso ubuntu
<DD3my> buonasera a tutti :)
<leosacc> sera ragazzi
<jester-> !hardware | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: hardware is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware
<DD3my> ciao leosacc
<leosacc> ciao DD3my  :)
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<leosacc> ciao doom_
<doom_> ciao leosacc :)
<altair> ciao a tutti. chi mi saprebbe dire come realizzare screencast con Lubuntu 12.04 64 bit? kazam non parte...
<doom_> altair, io ogni tanto uso recordmydesktop
<altair> doom_, io utilizzo Lxde, Lubuntu e recordmydesktop purtroppo non gira bene nella versione a 64 bit con quel de
<doom_> provato istanbul magari funziona
<Sci4c4ll0> buona sera a tutti !
<leone58> buona sera, sono dentro?
<Sci4c4ll0> spero di nn essere nel canale sbagliato
<Sci4c4ll0> :D
<leone58> per me è la primizzima volta e devo ancora leggere le istruzioni
<Sci4c4ll0> qualcona sa indicarmi una soluzione semplice per il controllo remoto del mio server (ubuntu 12.10) da qualsiasi altro pc tipo il mio pc (con win7) ?"
<Sci4c4ll0> per me è la prima volta in questa canale e sono novello per quanto riguarda linux
<Sci4c4ll0> sopratutto è la prima volta che ho installato la versione server
<altair> sciacallo. spiega cosa ti serve di preciso.
<altair> cosa devi fare.
<altair> e come lo devi fare.
<Sci4c4ll0> controllare il server da remoto
<altair> cosa intendi per controllare.
<Sci4c4ll0> intendo che il server lo voglio nascondere
<Sci4c4ll0> quindi devo controllarlo completamente da altri pc
<Sci4c4ll0> l'utilizzo che ne devo fare è webserver
<Sci4c4ll0> bancadati
<jester-> !chat | Sci4c4ll0
<ubot-it> Sci4c4ll0: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Sci4c4ll0> print e scanserver
<Sci4c4ll0> quindi è il canale sbagliato ?!
<Sci4c4ll0> ok
<Sci4c4ll0> scusare
<Sci4c4ll0> scusate
<FloodBotIt2> Sci4c4ll0: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Sci4c4ll0> ok scusate
<Robywekky> ciao a tutti
<leone58> anche io ho letto, non sono sicuro di essere nel posto giusto comunque uno Ubuntu ed ho un problema con le applicazioni per stop motion scaricate via software center.
<jester-> leone58: cioè?
<Robywekky> scusate ho appena installato lubuntu con il cd alternate... l'avvio del sistema operativo mi risulta davvero strano...
<jester-> Robywekky: nel senso?
<leone58> sono Luciole e Stopmotion, funzionano solo in parte perchè non fanno riferimento alle librerie aggiornate delle ultime versioni di Ubuntu e non producono files leggibili come filmato
<Robywekky> diciamo troppo "trafficoso"... nel GruB, se seleziono Ubuntu, il pc mi si riavvia da solo e mi presenta di nuovo l'elenco del GRub...
<jester-> leone58: installato da repo?
<leone58> repo?
<Robywekky> Per aprire il sistema operativo devo fare, Opzioni avanzate, aprire il ripristino, annullarlo ed il sistema si avvia
<jester-> Robywekky: quanta ram ha il pc e quanto è grande il disco
<jester-> leone58: dal software center
<leone58> affermativo
<jester-> è strano che da li non abbia le dipendenze
<Robywekky> Ram 1 GB... il disco non ricordo ma 120 GB credo, ed ho installato solo lubuntu
<jester-> leone58: segnala il bug
<jester-> !bug | leone58
<ubot-it> leone58: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<jester-> Robywekky: scelto usa tutto il disco?
<leosacc> ragazzi buon appetito :)
<Robywekky> si
<Robywekky> scelto tutto il disco
<leone58> so che altri si trovano in difficoltà e quelli sono gli unici 2 software per quello scopo
<jester-> Robywekky: e non va oltre il grub?
<jester-> leone58: se è un bug e vedi sse c'è in workaroound su launchpad da bug gia segnalato o segnali e apestti il fix
<jester-> Robywekky: video sorveglianza?
<Robywekky> Jester: lubuntu parte solo se.... 1. opzioni avanzate... 2. Kernel generic (modalità ripristino) 3. seleziono resume
<Robywekky> jester: in che senso video sorveglianza?
<jester-> era per leone58
<jester-> leone58:  video sorveglianza?
<Robywekky> ah ok
<leone58> ok farò la segnalazione al link del bot
<jester-> leone58: per videosorveglianza?
<Robywekky> cmq è normale fare sta trafila per aprire lubuntu?
<jester-> Robywekky: una volta sul desktop dai sudo apt-get update e poi sudo apt-get upgrade
<leone58> credo di essermi perso qualcosa . che c'entra la videosorveglianza?
<jester-> leone58: motion a cosa ti serve
<Robywekky> Jester: funziona anxhe senza connessione?
<leone58> a fare le animazioni  tipo cartoni animati partendo da webcam o da fotogrammi
<jester-> Robywekky: logico che devi avere una connesione, senza upgrade installando e dopo il sistema riane un po zoppo in certi casi
<jester-> leone58: avevo collegato per riflesso motion alla video sorveglianza
<Robywekky> Jester: su lubuntu non ho la connessione.... devo vedere come implementare la chiavetta
<jester-> Robywekky: la attacchi e se hai culo la vede
<leone58> ho già usato questo genere di applicazioni e queste funzionano bene ma non riescono a salvare il lavoro finale in un file interpretabile come video
<Robywekky> Jester: ci proverò, ma con il live di Kubuntu non l'ha trovava, quindi non nutro speranze...
<jester-> leone58: pacioccato con motion sorveglianza ma mai con il tipo da te desritto, fanno 2 cose diverse
<jester-> per la sorveglianza motion sta che scatta la ripresa quando la cam vede qualcosa che si muove
<leone58> capito
<Robywekky> Jester: cmq a parte questo, Ubuntu 9 quando l'ho provato mi andava senza problemi, l'unica difficoltà è stata quando ho aggiornato, si è messo ubuntu 10 e da li il computer si riavviava da solo
<jester-> nel tuo caso si riferisce alle animazioni suppongo
<leone58> esatto
<jester-> Robywekky: evi fare l'upgrade e incrociare le dita,  la retocomptibilità ha un limite, 12.10 ha abbandonato roba non molto vecchia
<jester-> o ritrovare un cd intaller della 9
<jester-> Robywekky: sempron ha una quindicina d'anni piu o meno
<jester-> 2004 è piu giovane
<Robywekky> mi parevano troppi 15 anni ;-)
<Robywekky> non sono così vecchio
<jester-> ma anche 10 sono molti in elettronica, piu o meno un secolo umano
<jester-> Robywekky: non ha piu suppurto ma se prima andava http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<Robywekky> ma oltre ad ubuntu e derivati un altra distro simile per questo computer?
<jester-> Robywekky: puppyinux
<jester-> puppylinux
<jester-> va come un treno su hw datato
<Robywekky> per fargli partire qualche video e buono?
<jester-> certo
<Robywekky> proverò pure questa tra le altre... ho provato linux mint, ma si riavviava pur
<giordano> salve a tutti, ho un problema non riesco ad intallare medusa4
<doom_> giordano, che ubuntu hai?
<giordano> kubuntu 12.04 lts
<doom_> non parte la installazione?
<giordano> si
<doom_> ma hai dato i permessi si esecuzione al file .sh?
<giordano> ho seguhttp://nelregnodiubuntu.blogspot.it/2012/07/medusa4-e-un-pacchetto-cad-2d3d.html?utm_source=BP_recentito le istruzioni di questo sito
<doom_> giordano, dovrebbe esserci un file tipo medusa_v5_o_1_linux_personal.sh da rendere eseguibile
<giordano> si
<doom_> e facendo doppio clic su quel file cosa succede?
<giordano> grazie, del consiglio non pensavo di fare cos
<doom_> dovrebbe avviarsi se no si puo eseguire da terminale
<giordano> è terminata l'istallazione ora presumo che debba riavviare, perche non mi compare nellèelenco, e se lo rovo quando si avvia la finestra si richiude.
<doom_> come lo avvi?
<giordano> scrivo medusa da cerca
<doom_> puo essere che manchi qualcosa
<giordano> a, ora devo andare via ti ringrazio, ci sentiamo domani se tutto va bene, grazie ancora.
<doom_> prova a dare 'sudo apt-get install csh'
<doom_> :)
<peppe_> salve a tutti
<peppe_> avrei bisogno di un pò di aiuto
<peppe_> ho dei problemi a configurare la mia scheda audio
<tuocuggino> !aiuto | peppe_
<ubot-it> peppe_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<peppe_> creative audigy 2 zs
<peppe_> c'è nessuno?
<stevr1it> sera a tutti,  ho un piccolo problema con ubuntu 12.10 warzone2100 non parte, mi da questo errore:  SDL_SetVideoMode failed (Couldn't find matching GLX visual). Ho una scheda video ati
<giuseppe__> Salve, da quando ho installato ubuntu 12.04 all'avvio al posto di uscire la scritta di caricamento mi esce uno schermo con tutte linee come mai?
<giuseppe__> è un bug?
<peppe_> credo che siamo in pochi online
<giuseppe__> pochi ma buoni spero
<peppe_> eheh.. anche io cercavo aiuto compare
<peppe_> non so come aiutarti
<giuseppe__> che versione hai di ubuntu?
<peppe_> uso ubuntu studio
<peppe_> scaricato un paio di giorni fa
<peppe_> totalmente neofita per questo non posso aiutarti :)
<Gis85> nessuno on line?
<Gis85> c'è un canale per la versione studio italiana?
<Gis85> :\
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-15
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<miki> ciao ragazzi ho bisogno di una mano chi mi aiuta?
<miki> ciao ragazzi ho bisogno di una mano chi mi aiuta?
<glpiana> ola
<miki> ciao ragazzi ho bisogno di una mano chi mi aiuta?
<glpiana> !aiuto | miki
<ubot-it> miki: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<miki> non riesco a rimuovere un programma che ho già disinstallato dal menu start di lubuntu, mi date una mano please? ho provato a seguire qualche guida in rete ma non va bene
<glpiana> miki, spiega che hai fatto e di che programma si tratta
<miki> ho installato jdavide un gestionale tempo fa e poi l'ho rimosso, durante l'installazione mi chiedeva se volessi creare un collegamento nel menu start ed ho detto sì, adesso mi è rimasto il collegamento che con lubuntu non riesco ad eliminare come voce, che faccio? sono andato nella cartella /usr/share/application per rimuovere la voce ma non ho trovato nulla :(
<glpiana> miki, hai riavviato l'interfaccia e la voce rimane?
<miki> ho riavviato il pc e la voce rimane
<glpiana> miki, oki, dammi 2 minuti
<miki> ok
<glpiana> miki, il programma si chiama precisamente jdavide?
<miki> si ma ho creato una voce che si chiama Gestionale Studio Legale
<glpiana> miki, apri un terminale e scrivi: locate jdavide
<glpiana> ti da qualcosa?
<miki> no, cmq ho risolto! dovevo andare un home/.local/share/application invece di /usr/share/application grazie x l'aiuto
<glpiana> ok
<Dig> salve a tutti. Ho un pc con Ubuntu 11.04 che ora non è più supportata. Sto scaricando Ub12.10 per fare un'installazione pulita. Per salvare i dati della vecchia Home la copio così com'è o seleziono solo le mie cartelle personali?? Per capirci tutte le cartelle nascoste create dal sistema è meglio non salvarle?
<cristian_c> Dig, formatta soltanto la partizione /, mentre la home la lasci stare :(
<cristian_c> *:)
<glpiana> Dig, dipende se ti interessa mantenere particolari configurazioni personali dei software che utilizzi
<Dig> glpiana, non ho nulla di particolare. In giro ho sempre visto che tutti tendono a mantenere la vecchia home...ma le cartelle .mozzilla .gnome non si portano dietro dei file obsoleti? Anche il suggerimento di cristian_c tende a salvare quei file.
<glpiana> Dig, se non hai configurazioni particolari, salvati a parte i tuoi dati e poi procedi con l'installazione. avrai un sistema più pulito
<Dig> glpiana, ok. Sei stato chiarissimo. Grazie.
<Dig> Grazie cristian_c
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<k4rim][> ave
<matteo__> buongiorno a tutti
<matteo__> cristian_c, buondi
<cristian_c> matteo_, ciao
<matteo__> cristian_c, sai ho provato ad installare la stampante da windozz e... stesso problema
<matteo__> mi sa che il pc...
<cristian_c> sei sicuro?
<cristian_c> hai provato su un altro pc?
<matteo__> cristian_c, certo che sono sicuro
<matteo__> no altri pc no
<cristian_c> prova
<matteo__> cristian_c, però se sulla porta usb dov'è la stampante collego un'altra cosa funziona tutto ok
<cristian_c> matteo_, appunto, fai una prova
<matteo__> cristian_c, per ora non ho altri pc
<cristian_c> matteo__, non è detto che il pc debba essere per forza tuo
<cristian_c> si tratta soltanto di una prova
<matteo__> cristian_c, si intendevo per ora non ho possibilità di installarla in un altro pc
<matteo__> una domanda
<matteo__> come faccio con lo scanner che non funziona?
<matteo__> cristian_c, ?? ci sei??
<dimitri_> jester-, slave. finalmente ho risistemato il mio pc con ubuntu. ora però ho un hd del tutto fatto a pezzi nel senso che ho 3 partizioni di cui una con ubuntu che sto usando, una senza niente ed una con un ubuntu 12.10 che però non funziona. Come razionalizzo il mio hd ?
<dimitri_> ops una 4arta che ha windows 7
<cristian_c> matteo_, forse prima dovresti risolvere il problema della stampante
<jester-> dimitri_: unica via per razionlizzare sarebbe riverginare e ripartizionare
<mcasus> buongiorno a tutti
<mcasus> domanda: installando compiz su lubuntu per studio musicale, solo per avere il terminale VERAMENTE trasparente (e non con lo sfondo del desktop solamente), si appesantisce molto il sistema?
<matteo__> mcasus, cero se hai lubuntu si
<matteo__> infatti ce lo avevo io e installando le diverse cose che mi servivano... sono dovuto passare a kubuntu
<matteo__> mcasus, che intendi per studio musicale?
<mcasus> non ho capito. Cmq intendo che utilizzo lubuntu con jack, guitarix, qtractor, ecc... e quindi un kernel bassa latenza. Il tutto per registrare. Un home recording, ecco. E siccome ogni minimo appesantimento va evitato, mi chiedevo se con compiz: 1) si ottiene quella trasparenza 2) si può utilizzare compiz SOLO per questa cosa e non mi vada ad avviare cose che mi appesantirebbero il pc
<matteo__> mcasus, certo che appesantisce il pc. Non ho capito però di quale trasparenza parli
<mcasus> quella del terminal
<mcasus> ho provato tanti terminal, ma tutti mi danno solo la trasparenza sul desktop, ragion per cui se c'è una finestra aperta tra terminale e desktop, questa viene ignorata
<mcasus> chiaro?
<OverMe> e su un pc che usi per fare musica e dev'essere performante serve sul serio la trasparenza del terminale?
<Robywekky> ciao a tutti
<mcasus> ciao
<mcasus> no, ma chiedevo... compiz è pesante, lo so, ma metti che c'era "compiz-trasparent-terminal", per dire, risolvevo
<mcasus> installando solo quello, ad es., avevo un appesantimento minimo
<Alberto_> Salve a tutti! Mi sono avvicinato con curiosità ed interesse ad Ubuntu per la prima volta. Vorrei installarlo sul mio PC ma ho visto che è in inglese... Dove posso scaricare una release localizzata in italiano? Grazie!
<cristian_c> mmcasus, quale terminale stai utilizzando?
<matteo__> mcasus, ma tu parli della trasparenza di quando sposti la finestra?
<cristian_c> *mcasus
<oberdan> persiste il problema con scheda grafica Intel su Eeepc cx 1015 ho provato a fare lupgrade della distro dalla schermata degli aggiornamenti ma nulla mi dice che c'è u errore e mi blocca l'avanzamento
<mcasus> allora, sto usando un pc molto performante: 6gb ram, i5. Ma non è questo il punto. Credo che realizzerò una distro da portare su qualsiasi pc, ecco perchè. La trasparenza è quando lo sfondo del terminale mi fa vedere ciò che sta dietro
<mcasus> Alberto_, se installi ti chiederà di scegliere la lingua, non ti preoccupare
<oberdan> premetto che ho kubuntu 11.10 e voglio installare la 12.04
<cristian_c> Alberto_, l'hai provato in live?
<matteo__> mcasus, si ma la trasparenza si nota solo quando sposti la finestra
<Robywekky> ciao jester. Rieccomi qua, ho provato ad installare puppy linux 5.4, ma il cd si riavvia sempre lo stesso...
<oberdan> per risolvere i problemi con la scheda grafica
<cristian_c> oberdan, che problema?
<Alberto_> *mcasus Ci ho provato ma nella demo era tutto in inglese...
<cristian_c> !chat | Robywekky
<ubot-it> Robywekky: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Alberto_, demo?
<mcasus> Alberto: era la prima richiesta la lingua. Cmq prova a riscaricare la distro dal sito ufficiale.
<cristian_c> mcasus, non hai risposto alla domanda
<Alberto_> *cristian C Non l'ho provato in live. Si, insomma, quella sorta di dimostrativo prima della installazione, una sorta di assaggio...
<oberdan> cristian ho un pc asuss sea shell un net book ho istallato kubuntu 11.10 e va abbastanza bene solo non mi funziona l'uscita hdmi e  vga ,nemmeno i pulsantini   fn+ f4 o f5 per schiarire o oscurare lo schermo
<cristian_c> Alberto_, non è dimostrativo
<Alberto_> *cristian_c Però quando si è aperto il Cd mi ha chiesto se "volevo provare Ubuntu" ed io ho accettato...
<gian_> ciao, come mai quando lancio il comando sudo apt-get upgrade, non mi aggiorna i kernel?, nella versione grafica invece si
<cristian_c> Alberto_, appunto, ma non è una demo
<mcasus> matteo: ah, scusa. Li ho provati quasi tutti: quello stile qwake, terminator, lxterminal, e ora sto usando tilda
<OverMe> gian_, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> oberdan, ho capito
<oberdan> si puo risolvere? cristian
<gian_> andando su apt-get -h mi dice che sudo apt-get dist-upgrade mi aggiorna a nuova versione (penso la 12.12?)
<cristian_c> mcasus, di questi conosco soltanto lxterminal
<Alberto_> *cristian_c Quindi dici che se faccio una installazione definitiva tutti i menù e sottomenù inclusi l'eleboratore di testi ed il foglio di calcolo "parleranno" italiano?
<OverMe> gian_, no
<gian_> ok, provo grazie
<cristian_c> Alberto_, durante installazione puoi selezionare una determinata lingua, e comunque ci sono i language pack
<mcasus> cristian_c, cambia poco, ma resta il fatto che la trasparenza su tutto, e non solo con l'immagine desktop, non la da nessuno. E a quanto ho capito, ciò di pende da compiz che non ho.
<cristian_c> oberdan, quali driver stai usando?
<oberdan> non lo so
<gian_> OverMe, si hai ragione adesso mi sta aggiornando i kernel
<cristian_c> mcasus, ho trovato qualcosa, ma non lo posso linkare qui
<oberdan> mi fa settare lo schermo a 800x600 e bsta
<cristian_c> oberdan, lspci -k
<cristian_c> !pastebin | oberdan
<ubot-it> oberdan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alberto_> cristian_c Ok, farò l'installazione e spero sia come dici. Non vedo l'ora di dare un calcio a Bill Gates... Grazie!
<cristian_c> Alberto_ è così
<cristian_c> Alberto_ quale versione?
<mcasus> cristian_c, dimmi come fare, ma soprattutto che tipo di soluzione hai trovato?
<cristian_c> *release
<cristian_c> mcasus, se vuoi la linko in query
<cristian_c> *vuoi,
<mcasus> ok
<Alberto_> *cristian_c La 12.10
<cristian_c> Alberto_, e quale versione? :)
<oberdan> cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/1360012/
<mcasus> scusami cristian_c, ti ho detto ok ma non ho capito forse cosa devo fare
<mcasus> lol
<cristian_c> guarda nel tuo client irc
<Alberto_> *cristian_ c perdonami ma essendo un neofita ignorante conosco solo la release...
<cristian_c> Alberto_, ci sono varie versioni della 12.10
<Alberto_> cristina_c - io la ho scaricata ora dal sito ufficiale ubuntu italia...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Alberto_, asp
<cristian_c> oberdan, non stai utilizzando alcun driver per la tua scheda video
<Alberto_> cristian_c immagino sia la desktop---
<oberdan> ok che devo fare?
<cristian_c> Alberto_, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<cristian_c> oberdan, hai fatto qualche esperimento con driver?
<glpiana> cristian_c, ieri per la intel di oberdan http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Alberto_> *cristian_c Scaricherò questa dal link che hai postato...
<Alberto_> cristian_c quale suggerisci?
<oberdan> no ho solo visto che nella sezione driver aggiuntivi stamattina ho trovato un driver
<oberdan> ma non me lo fa attivare non so perche
<cristian_c> Alberto_, al link mostrato ci sono le derivate, ma se hai ubuntu quella ufficiale con unity, allora non avrai alcun problema con la lingua
<Alberto_> cristina_c Va bene. Cosa intendi per unity?
<oberdan> glpiana non e successo nulla ho eseguito tutto alla lettera ma nulla
<cristian_c> glpiana, dai log che leggo stava usando i vesa (800x600)
<glpiana> oberdan, mi pare che ieri avessimo concluso che quello che abbiamo pvoato non andava bene per la 11.10
<glpiana> cristian_c, può anche essere
<cristian_c> oberdan, sei andato in driver aggiuntivi?
<oberdan> infatti ho provato a fare l'avanzamento ma mi glocca con un errore
<cristian_c> glpiana, da quello che ho capito si tratta di un nuovo tipo di scheda intel
<oberdan> si stamattina ho trovato un driver
<glpiana> oberdan, che errore?
<glpiana> cristian_c, sì, e i repo per cedarview ci sono solo per precise da quel che ho visto
<cristian_c> !unity | Alberto_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'unity'
<oberdan> te lo dico subito perche non riesco a catturare la schermata
<cristian_c> glpiana, quindi in Driver aggiuntivi non c'è alcun driver?
<cristian_c> *oberdan
<oberdan> si c'è ne uno
<cristian_c> sulla 11.10?
<Alberto_> Cristian_c Grazie mille! A presto!
<cristian_c> Alberto_, comunque non mi chiamo cristina -,-'
<oberdan> cedar drive drm in dkms format..e quello che leggo
<cristian_c> allora c'è
<oberdan> si
<oberdan> ho provato ad attivarlo stamattina ma nulla mi ha dato un errore
<cristian_c> glpiana, ma non era soltanto per la 12.04?
<oberdan> ho riprovato ad attivarlo ma nulla stesso errore di stamattina
<OverMe> e ce lo dici questo errore?
<bithunter> buongiorno a tutti
<oberdan> yes
<bithunter> scusate, se voglio cercare tutti i file di un determinato tipo (estensione) ... come faccio (sto usando catfish)
<oberdan> "l'istallazione di questo driver non è riuscita consultare i file di regitro /var/log/jokey.log
<oberdan> questo esce
<OverMe> bithunter, find / -name "*.estensione"
<bithunter> ok, grazie :)
<OverMe> oberdan, e consultiamo il registro...
<oberdan> come devo fare over
<OverMe> apri /var/log/jokey.log
<glpiana> cristian_c, quella voce c'è perchè ieri avevamo messo i repo, che però erano per precise. vai poi a sapere perchè ieri la voce non appariva e oggi invece appare. misteri notturni di ubuntu
<cristian_c> glpiana, ma questo repo è compatibile con oneiric?
<glpiana> cristian_c, ora vado a comprarmi un intel come la sua e provo. poi ti dico
<glpiana> -.-
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> magari nelle istruzioni su come aggiungere quel repo si indica di usarlo solo in precise
<cristian_c> :)
<bithunter> OverMe, ho fatto grazie... solo una cosa... perché catfish non funziona?
<oberdan> non trovo il  /log/jokey.log
<OverMe> bithunter, non conosco catfish
<bithunter> ok :)
<cristian_c> oberdan, /var/log/
<oberdan> mi manca da var/..
<oberdan> trovato ragazzi
<cristian_c> lol
<oberdan> ora lo incollo
<bithunter> a dopo... gentili come sempre :)
<oberdan> ecco a voi ragazzi http://paste.ubuntu.com/1360052/
<sa90> qualcuno di esperto per risolvere problema aggiornamento?
<glpiana> sa90, tu spiega che problema hai e chi sa aiutarti ti risponde
<sa90> mi da questo errore I seguenti pacchetti presentano dipendenze non soddisfatte:  apport: Depends: python3-apport (>= 2.6.1-0ubuntu6) ma 2.6.1-0ubuntu6 è installato         Depends: lsb-base (>= 3.0-6) ma 4.0-0ubuntu26.1 è installato         Depends: sysv-rc (>= 2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu2) ma 2.88dsf-13.10ubuntu13 è installato         Depends: upstart-job ma è un pacchetto virtuale
<cristian_c> oberdan, che problemi hai sulla 12.04?
<sa90> no... sono passata dalla 12.04 alla 12.10 e mi da questo errore
<lavi87> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<lavi87> ops..scusate
<sa90> sono nuova... scusa...
<oberdan> cristian ho provato a fare l'upgrade ma quando comincia a scaricare i pacchetti mi blocca
<glpiana> sa90, metti su pastebin tutto l'output dal comando che hai dato in poi
<mcasus> ragazzi, domandona: la più piccola distro nella quale poter installare senza sbattimenti JACK, GUITARIX, HYDROGEN, QTRACTOR e ZYNADDSUBFX
<glpiana> !paste | sa90
<ubot-it> sa90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> !chat | mcasus
<ubot-it> mcasus: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> mcasus, hai provato con ubuntu studio?
<cristian_c> oberdan, installa da cd
<cristian_c> oberdan, o da usb
<oberdan> ok adesso la scarico e provo da usb  (incrociamo le ita ) haha
<mcasus> cristian_c, la più piccola non è di 2,4 gb!!!
<cristian_c> oberdan, per fare una cosa fatta bene, segui il wiki
<mcasus> ho provato con puppy studio 3.3, ma non mi da guitarix
<cristian_c> !usb | oberdan
<ubot-it> oberdan: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<oberdan> la 12  .10 ho gia testato e non va  non mi parte nemmeno da usb
<cristian_c> mcasus, perché ti serve piccola?
<cristian_c> oberdan, meglio una lts
<oberdan> ok il creo  la iso avviabile con unetbotin
<mcasus> per metterla su usb ed avere anche lo spazio per salvare tutto
<cristian_c> oberdan, mi raccomanda, segui il wiki :)
<cristian_c> mcasus, quanto spazio hai su usb?
<oberdan> ok seguiro alla lettera
<cristian_c> mcasus, ma non è più lenta la distro su usb?
<cristian_c> *raccomando
<mcasus> 4gb in totale, ma non voglio il live, la voglio persistente. Si, credo sia più lenta
<mcasus> ma devo testare il kernel lowlatency su usb
<oberdan> avevo capito cristian grazie mille
<cristian_c> mcasus, io ho installato debian  testing su pendrive da 4 GB, ma effettivamente stiamo per andare offtopic
<cristian_c> !chat | mcasus
<ubot-it> mcasus: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mcasus> ok, andiamo in privato
<mizusan> ciao ho problemi con una chiavetta vodafone k3765-z. la riconosce, imposto network manager ma quando vado x connettermi mi dice modem disconnesso...
<mizusan> ciao ho problemi con una chiavetta vodafone k3765-z. la riconosce, imposto network manager ma quando vado x connettermi mi dice modem disconnesso...
<cristian_c> mizusan, posta: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> mizusan, e: ifoconfig -a
<cristian_c> *ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> !pastebin | mizusan
<ubot-it> mizusan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mizusan> arrivo
<mizusan> cristian_ c ecco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1360096/
<cristian_c> mizusan, probabilmente è montata come drive usb
<cristian_c> mizusan, controlla in /media
<mizusan> cristian_ c no li non c'è nei media
<mizusan> cristian_ c la chiavetta è vodafone ma ci ho messo una scheda wind, forse è per questo?
<mizusan> devo midificare vwdial?
<mizusan> devo modificare vwdial?
<cristian_c> dovresti rifare tutta la configurazione, mizusan
<cristian_c> mizusan, cosa c'è in /media?
<mizusan> solo apt
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> mizusan, ls /media/
<cristian_c> così vediamo
<mizusan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1360113/
<cristian_c> che roba è?
<cristian_c> mizusan, quale versione di ubuntu stai utilizzando?
<mizusan> 12.04
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> lsb_release -a
<mizusan> la riconosce come modem
<mizusan> ho fatto anche modprobe
<mizusan> impostato network m
<cristian_c> mizusan, in ifconfig non compare
<mizusan> ma quando clicco per connettermi
<cristian_c> quindi la connessione non c'è
<cristian_c> lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> posta i risultati dei due comandi
<mizusan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1360116/
<cristian_c> ok, ho letto
<cristian_c> mizusan, postami anche il syslog (/var/log/)
<mizusan> il comando è quello?
<cristian_c> anche quello precedente
<cristian_c> lsb_release -a
<cristian_c> il syslog invece è un file di log
<mizusan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1360120/
<mizusan> sono ignorante, per syslog?
<mizusan> ho 2 syslog in quella cartella
<mizusan> syslog e syslog.1 quale vuoi?
<cristian_c> il syslog
<mizusan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1360132/
<cristian_c> mizusan, a quale orario è avvenuta la tentata connessione?
<mizusan> ho fatto varie prove
<mizusan> ma ho cominciato intorno a mezzogiorno
<cristian_c> mizusan, fai un'altra prova e riposta il syslog aggiornato :)
<Guest8171> salve, non riesco a fare il login con gnome shell. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> Guest8171: solo con gnome shell?
<Guest8171> jester-, mi spiego meglio. ho installato gnome shell, ma quando ci entro mi appaiono i pannelli di gnome classic
<jester-> Guest8171: hai cambiato alla finestra di login pigiando la rotellina?
<Guest8171> jester-, non capisco
<jester-> Guest8171: arrivi dov emetti user e pass o hai accesso diretto avviando la baracca
<Alessio> ciao a tutti
<Guest8171> jester-, al login ho selezionato gnome ma poi mi appaiono i pannelli sopra e sotto
<Alessio> qualcuno sa se esiste un modo per estrarre da internet gli indirizzi e-mail delle aziende ?
<jester-> Guest8171: cliccando sulla rotellina accanto a dove metti user e pass?
<Guest8171> jester-, si
<jester-> Guest8171: e che scelte hai li dentro, gnome è unity, gnome classic quello a 2 barre  e poi ?
<Guest8171> jester-, mi scollego un attimo controllo e ti dico
<bia> jester-, sono il Guest di prima. allora ho gnome, gnome classic, gnome classic (no effects), ubuntu, ubuntu 2d, recovery console
<jester-> bia: non c'è shell, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<jester-> poi scegli ancora gnome se non c'è shell
<bia> jester-, mi dice che gnome-shell è aggiornato alla versione + recente
<jester-> bia: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<jester-> bia: quindi fa vedere che risponde: glxinfo | grep rendering
<bia> jester-, fatto
<lenni> ciao a tutti c
<lenni> volevo kiedervi rapidamente una cosa
<bia> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1360226/
<jester-> bia: quindfa vedere che risponde: glxinfo | grep rendering  non reding
<bia> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1360230/
<jester-> bia: prendi per il culo?
<jester-> glxinfo | grep rendering
<bia> jester-, scusami
<lenni> ho scaricato la iso di ubuntu 12.10,e la volevo installare su un netbook samsung dove c'è gia xp e 7 gestiti tramite dualboot con easybcd 2.1.2.Ho 3 partizioni,una con xp,una con windows 7,e una libera per installarci ubuntu.Vorrei installare ubuntu tramite usb.La domanda è:fatto la pendrive di installazione con la iso,cosa succede dopo avere fatto l'installazione di ubuntu?Nel senso:vedro ancora gli altri due sistemi operativi,ovv
<lenni> à
<lenni> dopo che apro il pc un menu di boot dove scegliere quale sistema operativo avviare?Grazie a tutti per le spiegazioni :-)
<bia> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1360233/
<jester-> lenni: che, casini con easycd, dovresti avere il boot di tutto quanto
<lenni> si
<jester-> bia: è macchina virtuale o su partizione
<lenni> io con easy bcd sono riuscito a gestire fino a 3 sistemi operativi
<lenni> ma non vorrei che una volta installato ubuntu perdo gli altri due sistemi operativi
<bia> jester-, è un notebook i7
<jester-> lenni: ubuntu ha u suo bootmanager
<lenni> si
<lenni> quindi praticamente
<lenni> una volta installato
<jester-> bia: e che scheda grafica monta
<lenni> lui che fa?Penso che prima formatterà la partizione dati,che attualmente è NTFAS
<lenni> NTFS
<bia> jester-, come faccio vederlo?
<jester-> lenni: sempre salvo casini con easy install il bootloader grub e ci mette tutti gli os installati che trova
<jester-> bia: lspci | grep -i vga
<lenni> OK
<lenni> attualmente
<lenni> sto leggendo anke la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb?action=show&redirect=Installazione%2FDaSupportoUsb#Installazione
<lenni> per vedere come fare la pendrive
<lenni> usb di avvio
<bia> jester-, radeon hd 6400m
<jester-> lenni: grub lo installa in automatico
<lenni> ok
<lenni> quindi immagino ke grup vada a sovrascrivere quello che ha creato easy bcd?Giusto'
<lenni> ?
<jester-> bia: pare che hai il 3d
<jester-> lenni: non so quele criterio usa easy se su mbr lo sorascive
<jester-> sovrascrive*
<bia> jester-, per questo non riesco a capire perchè non parta gnome shell
<lenni> ok
<lenni> ora provo
<lenni> mi leggo un paio di guide
<lenni> anke con video :)
<lenni> per evitare di bloccare ogni cosa ;-)
<jester-> bia: fglrxinfo
<bia> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1360247/
<lenni> questa guida è spettacolare :p http://www.megalab.it/5028/2/installare-ubuntu-da-chiavetta-usb
<jester-> bia non c'è il 3d e senza gnome shell non va
<lenni> spero funzioni :)
<jester-> lenni: eh ci vuole un cosrso scientifico avanzato per installare da usb
<jester-> !usb | lenni
<ubot-it> lenni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<bia> jester-, posso fare qualcosa?
<bia> jester-, quello che  non capisco è che su un pc core2 duo non ho avutoooessun tipo di problema
<jester-> bia: guardare in impostazioni sistema-->driver aggiuntivi se segnala un driver ati, se non c'è niente effetti e gnome shell
<jester-> bia: semplicmente perchè il l'altro pc ha un hw adeguato a linux
<jester-> hw=hardware
<jester-> hardware tutti i tocchi solidi che compongono il pc
<bia> jester-, sto scaricando i driver proprieti
<lenni> su quest'altra guida mi dice che se abilitò la modalità "Live Mode" posso fare il boot da usb e provare ubuntu senza fare l'installazione.Giusto? http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/help/guide/using-lili
<jester-> bia: da driver aggiuntivi?
<bia> jester-, si
<jester-> lenni: semplicemente fai il boot da usb  invece che da cd e poi scegli prova ubuntu
<lenni> ok
<lenni> ora lo provo
<lenni> mi scollego adesso.Grazie per i consigli ;-)
<jester-> bia: finito riavvia e riprova
<bia> jester-, una volta installato driver proprietario riloggandomi dovrebbe avviarsi gnome shell?
<jester-> dovrebbe si
<bia> jester-, riavvio e poi mi ricollego x farti sapere
<bia> jester-, riavviato ma sempre con gnome con i 2 pannelli
<bia> jester-, adesso sto scaricando aggiornamento post release
<oberdan> glpiana ciao ho installato la versione di kubuntu 12.04
<jester-> bia: glxinfo | grep rendering
<bia> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1360284/
<oberdan> ma per quanto riguarda i driver video credo che stiamo come prima anche perchè i problemi restano uguali
<oberdan> sempre 800x600
<jester-> bia: no 3d
<glpiana> oberdan, aggiorna il sistema e poi fai quello che avevi fatto ieri per i repository di cedarview (o come si chiama)
<oberdan> dal link che mi avevi dato
<zapruder86> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con i nuovissimi driver della scheda grafica nvidia
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, driver dei repository?
<oberdan> glpiana sto cercando gli update da shell
<zapruder86> ho riavviato il pc e non mi carica più ubuntu, mi appare una schermata con la shell e basta
<zapruder86> fabio_cc, come faccio da shell a capire che driver ho?
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, il problema te l'ha dato dopo l'installazione dei driver?
<zapruder86> (sono alle prime armi, sorry)
<zapruder86> no, dopo l'installazione tutto liscio, fino a quando ho riavviato il pc
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, appunto, e come li hai installati?
<zapruder86> mi pare di capire che li ho installati dai repository, se è questo che intendi....
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, li hai installati da "driver aggiuntivi"?
<zapruder86> no, c'era un blog che seguivo, mi ha fornito tre righe di shell, in cui la prima mi ha creato il repository
<zapruder86> (non lo farò più, promesso)
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, vuoi dire che hai aggiunto dei repository di terze parti? dammi il link
<zapruder86> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/47950494/upubuntu.com/nvidia-310.19
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, quello script scarica i driver direttamente dal sito nvidia, scusami ma non ti comparivano i driver proprietari nvidia in "driver aggiuntivi"?
<zapruder86> no, nel senso che non mi compariva l'icona di "driver aggiuntivi" nella barra in alto....
<zapruder86> probabilmente ho fatto l'errore di installarli quando non mi servivano
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, avresti comunque dovuto guardare
<zapruder86> assolutamente si, ho sbagliato
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, aspetta che vedo una cosa
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, forse riusciamo a disinstallare i driver che hai installato
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, fai il login testuale
<oberdan> ho effettuato aggiornamento da shell per kubuntu 12.04 poi ho  trovato un driver nella sezione driver addizionali ..ma il problema che non mi fa attivare i driver mi da questo errore
<oberdan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1360317/
<zapruder86> fatto, sono superuser
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, ok ora dovresti portarti nella directory dove si trova l'installer nvidia
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, dovrebbe essere /home/tuahome/nvidia-i386
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, oppure /home/tuahome/nvidia-amd64 se hai un sistema a 64 bit
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, ho notato che lo script molto intelligentemente alla fine cancella l'installer, ho l'impressione che non troverai nulla
<zapruder86> infatti non mi trova nulla
<oberdan> glpiana per favore mi ridaresti la guida per la schda grafica intel
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, asp
<oberdan> ...sto perdendo ogni speranza
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, ora lo riscarichiamo
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, hai ubuntu a 32 o 64 bit?
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, sei hai dubbi, vedi uname -a
<zapruder86> 64bit
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, ok
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, dai il comando cd seguito da invio
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, poi dai       wget -c ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/310.19/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-310.19.run
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, sta scaricando?
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, stai attento a copiare bene l'indirizzo, visto che devi giocoforza procedere a mano
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, spero che hai i due computer vicini
<zapruder86> si si sta scaricando
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, ok attendiamo la fine
<zapruder86> intanto che scarica chiedo due robe
<zapruder86> se sei a conoscenza di qualche pagina internet che racchiude un po' di righe di comandi utili da utilizzare nella shell
<fabio_cc> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<zapruder86> perfetto
<fabio_cc> :)
<zapruder86> seconda cosa
<zapruder86> ho un hard disk da 300 gb, secondo te è fattibile fare una partizione con windows 7 da 100/80gb ed il resto ad ubuntu?
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, certo, hai spazio da buttare
<zapruder86> ok, mi conviene installare prima ubuntu o windows?
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, prima windows e poi ubuntu, avendo cura di lasciare lo spazio non partizionato per ubuntu
<zapruder86> ok
<zapruder86> torniamo ai driver, mi dice che ha salvato i driver
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, ok, ora chmod +x ./Linux-x86_64/310.19/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-310.19.run
<fabio_cc> asp
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, ho sbagliato il percorso
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, ok, ora chmod +x ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-310.19.run
<zapruder86> fatto
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, ora ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-310.19.run --uninstall
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, speriamo che vada
<zapruder86> mi è comparsa una nuova schermata barra verde in alto con scritto "ERROR: nvidia-installer must be run as root" e con "OK" più in basso
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, strano, non hai il # nel prompt?
<zapruder86> no
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, ah, avevo capito che eri root
<zapruder86> infatti anche io cazzarola
<zapruder86> riprovo
<fabio_cc> <zapruder86> fatto, sono superuser
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, usa sudo
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-310.19.run --uninstall
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, usa quest'ultimo
<zapruder86> mi è apparsa sempre una schermata con barra verde in alto ma ora c'è scritto "There is no NVIDIA driver currently installed"
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, sicuro che hai usato lo script http://dl.dropbox.com/u/47950494/upubuntu.com/nvidia-310.19 per installare i driver nvidia?
<zapruder86> ora mi fai venire i dubbi, ma credo proprio di si
<zapruder86> cmq ora non potrei reinstallare i driver? magari non quella versione...
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, ora vediamo
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, dai dpgk -l | grep nvidia
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, da qualcosa?
<fabio_cc> ops
<fabio_cc> dpkg -l | nvidia
<fabio_cc> uffa
<fabio_cc> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<zapruder86> c'è nvidia-common nvidia-current nvidia-experimental-310 e nvidia-settings
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<zapruder86> fatto
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, glxinfo | grep renderer
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, dovrebbe darti una riga
<zapruder86> "Error: unable to open display!
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, ok
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, comunque non capisco perché hai nvidia-experimental
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, sudo apt-get purge nvidia-experimental
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, sudo apt-get purge nvidia-experimental-310
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, oggi sono rinco
<zapruder86> puoi sbagliare migliaia di volte, grazie per la pazienza
<zapruder86> experimental-310 eliminati
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, sudo apt-get install nvidia-173
<janie> Buondì
<fabio_cc> !ciao | janie
<ubot-it> janie: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<janie> ho un problema con le password di ubuntu...
<janie> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<janie> è sicuramente una cavolata ma da sola non ne vengo fuori....
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | janie
<ubot-it> janie: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<janie> in pratica ho dimenticato la passwd dell'account utente
<janie> ho provato a reimpostarla da terminale
<janie> ma dovrei riavviare da terminale stesso con il comando reboot
<fabio_cc> janie, da recovery?
<janie> e non essendo root di sistema non mi è consentito
<janie> no, dall'account stesso
<fabio_cc> janie, non capisco, se non ricordi la password come sei entrata?
<janie> al mio account riesco ad accedere perchè pur essendo protetto da passwd, quest'ultima non mi viene richiesta all'accensione..
<janie> :)
<fabio_cc> janie, ok
<zapruder86> fabio_cc, non me li installa, mi dice che nvidia 173 ha una dipendenza non soddisfatta con "xorg-video-abi-11!
<janie> però non riesco a scaricare nulla perchè mi viene richiesta,per esempio...
<fabio_cc> janie, comunque non capisco, hai cambiato la password con passwd?
<janie> ci ho provato ma al momento di dare il comando reboot, non ci sono riuscita
<fabio_cc> janie, ma il comando reboot non è necessario :)
<janie> la password è stata cambiata con il comando passwd nome utente dal terminale
<janie> ma mi viene comunque richiesta la vecchia o.O
<fabio_cc> janie, riavvia la sessione
<fabio_cc> janie, fai termina sessione
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, vedo una cosa
<janie> ci provo fabio...
<janie> I'll be back soon...
<janie> grazie ;)
<fabio_cc> janie, prego
<janie> comunque da terminale quando modifico la password
<janie> prima di modificarla,mi chiede la vecchia
<fabio_cc> janie, ah già
<fabio_cc> janie, e scusami allora come la modifichi?
<janie> infatti è assurdo...ho provato 2/3 password che credevo fossero corrette
<janie> da terminale me le accetta tutte e mi fa effettuare la modifica correttamente
<fabio_cc> janie, allora non terminare nulla, aspetta
<janie> se vado in opzioni di sistema-account utente
<janie> non me lo fa fare invece
<janie> ok...aspetto ;)
<fabio_cc> janie, allora devi riavviare, tieni premuto il tasto maiusc, comparirà il menu di grub, scegli la modalità di recovery
<fabio_cc> janie, dal menu dovrai scegliere root
<fabio_cc> janie, poi usa il comando chpasswd nomeutente:nuovapassword
<janie> ho preso appunti...ci sono ;)
<fabio_cc> janie, infine dai il comando reboot
<zapruder86> fabio_cc, ho fatto un "reboot" a culo è magicamente è ripartito tutto
<fabio_cc> janie, così dovresti risolvere
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, ti taglierei le mani
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, quel pacchetto non sta nei repo ubuntu, ma in un repo aggiuntivo
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, solo che non è quel link che mi hai dato tu
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, non è culo, è stata la rimozione di quel pacchetto
<zapruder86> quindi ti ho fatto perdere un casino di tempo.......... va bè mi vado a sparare
<janie> fabio,grazie...ci provo! comunque credo di avere lo stesso problema con la password sudo
<fabio_cc> janie, non devi usare sudo
<janie> che è diversa da quella dell'account utente
<fabio_cc> janie, entrando come recovery, sei già root
<janie> sì sì, lo so ^_^
<fabio_cc> janie, la password di sudo è la stessa dell'utente
<zapruder86> ma prima di spararmi ti chiedo: come gestire questi maledetti driver? installarli soltanto quando appare l'icona in alto?
<janie> perfect...allora dovrebbero cambiare entrambe alla modifica
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, si, e comunque sono già installati
<fabio_cc> janie, si
<janie> adesso provo e vi faccio sapere ;)
<fabio_cc> janie, ok :)
<janie> grazie!
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, non usare mai repository esterni, non seguire tutti quei blog su ubuntu, fai sempre riferimento alle fonti ufficiali
<zapruder86> ok promesso
<zapruder86> c'è un link per seguire queste "fonti ufficiali"?
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, !wiki
<fabio_cc> !wiki | zapruder86
<ubot-it> zapruder86: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<fabio_cc> !forum | zapruder86
<ubot-it> zapruder86: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, e ovviamente questo canale
<zapruder86> ok
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, sul wiki c'è sia la documentazione ufficiale che quella della comunità italiana
<zapruder86> ok thanx e mi taglio le mani da solo
<janie> ecchime....
<fabio_cc> janie, com'è andata?
<janie> fabio, se ci sei ancora, tenendo premuto shift all'avvio non succede nulla
<janie> ho riavviato 4 volte...ahah
<fabio_cc> janie, quindi niente menu dove scegliere il kernel, giusto?
<fabio_cc> zapruder86, prego
<janie> no...si riavvia normalmente accedendo autonomamente all'account...
<fabio_cc> janie, un attimo
<fabio_cc> janie, solo per sicurezza, hai premuto shift sinistro vero? perché forse con il destro non va
<janie> yes,ovvio
<fabio_cc> janie, ovunque guardo parla di shift sinistro, forse il problema è il momento in cui lo premi, puoi provare a tenerlo premuto da quando riavvii oppure a premerlo un attimo dopo l'accensione del pc
<fabio_cc> janie, puoi anche provarlo a premerlo ad intermittenza
<fabio_cc> *provare
<janie> ci riprovo allora...prima o poi ;)
<janie> vado e torno...
<fabio_cc> janie, aspetta
<janie> sì^
<fabio_cc> janie, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<janie> ?
<janie> 12.10
<janie> l'ultima
<FloodBotIt2> janie: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<fabio_cc> janie, allora ok
<fabio_cc> ti aspetto
<janie> grazie :)
<oberdan> tanto per farlo sapere ..problema con scheda video intel su Asus Eeepc cx1015...risoltoooo adesso ho risoluzione 1024x600 e la luminosità si alz e si abbassa!!!
<oberdan> non mi resta che provare a connettere hdmi e vedere se và
<janie> tornata...niente da fare
<janie> sono riuscita ad accedere nel recovery
<janie> selezionare root
<janie> ed inserire il comando
<fabio_cc> janie, arrivo
<janie> sì...nel frattempo scrivo ;)
<janie> dopo chpasswd nomeutente:nuovapass
<janie> premo invio e mando il reboot
<janie> mi esce scritto nuova password mancante
<janie> ....riscontra un problema nell'interimento del comando
<janie> ho provato mille volte credendo che fosse sbagliato il comando
<janie> in realtà non lo era, ma non mi fa modificare comunque la password -_-
<fabio_cc> janie, si sto vedendo, quel comando non va bene, però ci siamo quasi
<janie> cos'ho sbagliato?
<fabio_cc> janie, ho sbagliato io
<fabio_cc> janie, il comando è passwd nomeutente, dai invio, ti chiederà direttamente la nuova password, perché sei root
<janie> ok
<janie> perfetto
<janie> riprovo e torno
<janie> :)
<fabio_cc> janie, ok
<fabio_cc> janie, aspetto
<fabio_cc> janie, ovviamente sempre da recovery
<janie> eccomi
<janie> fabio, ci sei ancora?
<janie> ci ho messo un po' a tornare perchè si è bloccato il wifi...c'è un tempo pessimo
<janie> comunque ho risolto ;)
<janie> grazie mille!
<fabio_cc> janie, prego :)
<janie> ;) stacco allora...grazie ancora!
<sakura_> salve a tutti
<sakura_> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<fabio_cc> mah
<uno_> ciao a tutti
<uno_> nel forum di ubuntu, se clicco su ricerca avanzata mi da solo in rigo di informazioni non lo schema per cercare, sapete  se ci si deve registrare obbligatoriamente prima per fare ricerche ?
<jester-> uno_: chiedere in #ubuntu-it-forum
<uno_> in ogni caso, ilproblema mio e': com si aggiungono temi facilemente in ubuntu precise 12.04.1 senza impazzire? ovvero esisite una pagina di guida senza scervelalrsi troppo ? fino al 10.04 era abastanza semplice ora nn trovo piu' la via per installare  temi aggiunivi otre i 4 previsti di default
<uno_> ecco ho detto
<attackment> giornoooo
<uno_> sera vorrai deire attackment
<uno_> sono le 19 .06 e tutto va bene madama la marchesa...
<uno_> il server risponde: "#ubuntu-it-forum Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services"
<uno_> nn  entro
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<uno_> ehila della poppa.. ci sei ?
<uno_> Poalo
<uno_> Paolo
<PaoloRotolo> Ciao uno_
<uno_> ciaouz a te visto
<PaoloRotolo> come ti riporta il server, devi prima registrarti per poter entrare in #ubuntu-it-forum
<uno_> e se vollessi restare anonimo invece ?
<uno_> nn si cerca piu' li'?
<PaoloRotolo> uno_, mi dispiace, ma credo sia l'unico modo. Per altro, quello è il canale del gruppo Forum
<PaoloRotolo> Se cerchi supporto tecnico ci sono altri canali, come questo o il forum stesso
<uno_> infatti ho gia' chiesto: basterebbe che risponda qualcuno, cerco  se lo sa
<uno_> come si installano temi oltre i default in precise...
<uno_> io nn trovo piu' i comandi
<Ddr3gt> Buonasera
<uno_> quindi non potrei avere una risposta ? no ??
<uno_> simpatici ed efficenti pero'.
<attackment> dopo quanto tempo le applicazioni aggiornate entrano nei repostory
<DD3my> ciao a tutti
<DD3my> ho un problema, in pratica quando stavo facendo un aggiornamento ho sbagliato e invece di riavviare ho arrestato il sistema, quindi ogni qualvolta che avvio il pc dopo un paio di secondi mi richiede di riavviarlo
<DD3my> se apro il terminale e scrivo sudo apt-get upgrade mi esce questo errore
<DD3my> ho risolto tutto
<DD3my> falso allarme :)
<naxilxubuntu> ciao
<naxilxubuntu> vorrei sapere perche qui su 12.10 non ho piu rimozione sicura dell'hardware per gli hd usb
<attackment> naxilxubuntu,
<attackment> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4213743
<naxilxubuntu> ora guardo grazie
<attackment> ^_^
<Gis85> ciao a tutti
<attackment> bau gis
<DD3my> ciao attackment
<attackment> ciao, una domanda la ho anche io per i piu esperti
<attackment> dopo quanto tempo le applicazioni aggiornate entrano nei repostory. tipo skype 4.1 uscito ieri
<DD3my> attackment, credo che prima le debbano testare per qualsiasi distribuzione GNU/Linux e poi effettueranno l aggiornamento
<attackment> piu o meno? giorni, mesi?
<DD3my> pero se vuoi sapere il tempo, penso un paio di giorni se on di ppiu
<attackment> ok quindi diciamo una settimana
<attackment> ^^
<attackment> cmq trovo ubuntu almeno 100 volte meglio di win
<DD3my> attackment, hai fretta di aggiornare skype?
<attackment> ma almeno 5 volte piu complesso ^^
<DD3my> attackment linux è migliore anche di apple ;)
<attackment> gia aggiornato, volevo solo capire quanto passa dal rilascio ufficiale a trovarlo nei repo
<attackment> DD3my,  schifo apple in modo assurdo quindi mac mai guardato
<DD3my> attackment, avevo letto un articolo un po di tempo fa sul tempo che passa dal test alla pubblicazione ufficiale delle app
<DD3my> in linux, credo che fosse in full circle magazine
<naxilxubuntu> attackment, ho letto i post
<attackment> DD3my,  mo cerco :D
<naxilxubuntu> il fatto che io uso xfce e sinceramente non ho trovato da nessuna parte la voce rimuovi in sicurezza ma solo SMONTA
<naxilxubuntu> su 10.04 ho sia smonta che rimuovi
<DD3my> attackment, questa è la giusta mentaltà :) comunque full circle magazine è un giornale free che si occupa di gnu/linux
<DD3my> :)
<clairerwt> ciao a tutti
<clairerwt> ho un problema con le password
<clairerwt> ho l'ultima versione di ubuntu e sul pc ho un solo account che è amministratore
<naxilxubuntu> attackment, secondo me la diff tra win e linux e' il fatto che su ubuntu capisci bene cosa stai facendo (sempre che non paciocchi) e sai cosa fa l'os quando lo fa e perche,, cosa che non avviene con windows
<clairerwt> credo di aver elminato la password
<clairerwt> ma continua a richiedermela comunque...però inserendo la vecchia non funziona
<naxilxubuntu> quindi non puoi loggare?
<clairerwt> dalle guide che ho letto ho tentato di sistemarla da root
<clairerwt> Posso loggare...perchè non me la richide
<naxilxubuntu> come?
<Gis85> ragazzi ho un problema nel configurare la scheda audio
<attackment> ho sempre fatto cosi, se ho un problema di cui non vengo a capo, lo spiego, e se mi si indica anche solo il nome del problema o cosa cercare di norma uso l'amico google, come per la mia scheda di rete, la bastarda 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<naxilxubuntu> all'avvio di una sessione ti cheiede sempre la pass
<clairerwt> i problemi me li da al momento di installare programmi o dare comandi dal terminale
<attackment> mi ha fatto penare giorni DD3my  credimi
<clairerwt> no, non me la chiede....ho un solo account utente e si accende in automatico su quello... :)
<naxilxubuntu> !chat | attackment
<ubot-it> attackment: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<attackment> ops scusate :D
<clairerwt> comunque...ho tentato di sistemarla da root
<DD3my> attackment, anche io ho perso parecchi giorni cercando di capire cme risolvere i problemi :) comunque non intasiamo il canale :)
<clairerwt> il comando è corretto ma mi da errore
<clairerwt> "errore di manipolazione token di autenticazione"
<clairerwt>  ho letto che è perchè il root è in sola lettura
<clairerwt> e sinceramente adesso non so come fare.. :/
<remix_tj> clairerwt: eh?
<clairerwt> @remix scusa
<remix_tj> clairerwt: hai riavviato e scelto da grub l'opzione single useR?
<clairerwt> no, ho riavviato
<remix_tj> (o modalità di ripristino, non ricordo come si chiama)
<clairerwt> da grub ho scelto la modalità recovery
<clairerwt> e sono entrata in root
<clairerwt> yes...
<remix_tj> esatto
<clairerwt> ho dato il comando passwd nomeutente
<remix_tj> eh
<clairerwt> ho digitato due volte la nuova pass
<clairerwt> e mi ha dato "errore di manipolazione token di autenticazione"
<remix_tj> perchè hai sbagliato a mettere la password
<clairerwt> ho riprovato ma non c'è nulla da fare..
<clairerwt> no,la pass è giusta
<clairerwt> l'ho controllata più volte
<remix_tj> no ma dico
<remix_tj> la rimetti uguale tutte e due le volte?
<clairerwt> ovvio ;)
<clairerwt> ho ricontrollato parecchie volte di scrivere tutto correttamente
<clairerwt> a quanto ho capito è un problema comune
<clairerwt> ma non riesco a risolvere
<remix_tj> clairerwt: beh se è come dici tu
<remix_tj> fai mount / -o remount,rw
<remix_tj> e ti rimonta / in lettura e scrittura
<remix_tj> comunque per me il problema è un altro
<remix_tj> a questo punto ti conviene fare passwd root
<remix_tj> mettere una password a root
<remix_tj> e provare a loggare
<remix_tj> ma ocio
<remix_tj> che se sbagli qua poi non funziona più il recovery
<clairerwt> eh...ci ho provato
<clairerwt> mi da lo stesso identico errore
<clairerwt> comunque il comando che avevo trovato io in rete
<clairerwt> era esattamente " mount -rw -o remount/ "
<clairerwt> ci ho provato ma non mi risolveva il problema
<clairerwt> la tua stringa è diversa
<clairerwt> forse è quello il problema?
<remix_tj> no
<remix_tj> è lo stesso
<remix_tj> comunque il comando che hai messo è sbagliato
<remix_tj> mount -rw -o remount /
<remix_tj> questo è quello giusto
<remix_tj> (mancava uno spazio)
<clairerwt> ok...allora riprovo con lo spazio
<clairerwt> quindi do questo comando, poi invio
<clairerwt> poi passwd root
<clairerwt> e poi passwd nomeutente?
<clairerwt> vabbè...ci provo e torno
<clairerwt> arrivo subito...
<clairertw> eccomi!
<clairertw> grazie mille
<clairertw> risolto
<clairertw> con mount/remount
<clairertw> inserito correttamente
<clairertw> sono riuscita a cambiare le pass senza problemi
<naxilxubuntu> qualcuno sa perche il mio acpi-cpufreq se ne frega altamente se tento il lock dei ghz a 2 su tutti e due le cpu?
<naxilxubuntu> e se ubuntu sfrutta di base il dualcore o gli va detto qualche cosa? (non a voce logicamente)
<naxilxubuntu> cmq se ne frega anche se tento su cpu0 e basta
<dod> ubuntu sfrutta. perlomeno il 64bit.
<dod> vede tutte le cpu e tutta la ram garantito al limone.
<naxilxubuntu> ok
<naxilxubuntu> ma la cosa che su desktop posso bloccare la frequenza e sul portatile no? rimane sempre ondemand e quindi accellera all'occorrenza..
<naxilxubuntu> ma io vorrei spremerlo o metterlo in saves
<dod> penso sia una impostazione del bios
<naxilxubuntu> non c'e' niente sul bios
<naxilxubuntu> c'ho guardato
<naxilxubuntu> forse e' il plugin che resituisce male.. io lo imposto e lui torna sempre su ondemand
<dod> piu' che possibile.
<naxilxubuntu> settare a mano?
<naxilxubuntu> puo incasinare?
<dod> se la macchina-portatile e' totalmente compatibile e non hai specificato al grub roba tipo noapic nolapic etc..
<dod> fossi te lascerei perdere. non e' un problema vero. la freq incide poco poi alla fine nel lavoro reale.
<dod> anzi la cosa migliore e' non bloccare un bel niente e usare lo speedstep se hai intel.
<dod> consumi quando e' necessario e basta.
<naxilxubuntu> dod ho  messo i repo di xbmc-stable.. ha trovato l'aggiornamento ma non me li fa selezionare
<dod> non mettere repo strani. ci sono sicuro problemi di librerie o altro non compatibile.
<naxilxubuntu> ma.. e' il repo di default di chi fa xbmc.. c'e' pure ubuntu xbmc..
<naxilxubuntu> non e' colpra mia se sui repo ufficiali so un po indietro
<naxilxubuntu> cmqora riavvio
<dod> usa quello di ubuntu che e' piu' affine. io di xbmc non ti so dire niente. non lo uso. mai usato.
<naxilxubuntu> dod volevo sapre perche non c'e' piu rimuovi usb in sicurezzA
<doom_> naxilxubuntu, espelli è uguale a rimuovi in sicurezza
<naxilxubuntu> su thunar pero c'e' solo smonta..
<naxilxubuntu> cmq grazie..
<naxilxubuntu> senti na cosa.. ma sul fatto che ho il doppio mount degli hd sul desktop? parlo di quelli interni li vedo due volte
<doom_> naxilxubuntu, vieni in chat
<naxilxubuntu> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<naxilxubuntu> si funziona
<naxilxubuntu> da windows pero
<naxilxubuntu> quindi non va piu ne su ubuntu ne su xbmc
<naxilxubuntu> opps scusatge
<naxilxubuntu> ciao e grazie
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-16
<glpiana> ola
<Dig> glpiana,   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1362076/
<glpiana> Dig, che faccio? ti do un pastebin si un sources.list corretto e tu lo editi e lo sostituisci?
<Dig> glpiana, si si, è il modo più rapido per risolvere il problema
<glpiana> Dig, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1362079/
<Dig> glpiana, ok, grazie. Ora apt-get update non mi da errori. Grazie ancora!
<glpiana> :)
<eddigei> giorno
<Gis85> buongiorno
<Gis85> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao Gis85
<Gis85> :)
<Gis85> puoi aiutarmi con quel problema alla scheda audio?
<glpiana> quale?
<Gis85> la creative audigy 2 zs che non si configura
<glpiana> Gis85, dammi l'output di lspci
<glpiana> !paste | Gis85
<ubot-it> Gis85: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gis85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1362111/
<Gis85> noto che non mi spunta +...
<Gis85> ho scaricato tutti gli aggiornamenti
<Gis85> x un pò a funzionato, ma non bene
<Gis85> e dopo un paio di riavvii sono dinuovo a zero
<glpiana> Gis85, se non viene vista da lspci qualcosa non va. hai un altro sistema operativo su questo pc?
<Gis85> no
<Gis85> penso di reinstallare windows
<glpiana> Gis85, hai tentato di fare qualcosa per far funzionare la scheda?
<Gis85> apparte un paio di pugni al case non molto ehehe
<Gis85> di solito funziona
<glpiana> Gis85, hai un livecd/usb a portata di mano?
<Gis85> un cd di installazione intendi?
<Gis85> si
<glpiana> avvia da cd e torna qui
<Gis85> quello del sistema op attuale
<Gis85> ok
<oberdan> buongiorno a tutti
<oberdan> problema risolto con scheda video intel su asus Eeepc cx1015 adesso ultimo ostacolo alla perfezione e audio che non va in hdmi sistema operativo kubuntu 12.04
<glpiana> oberdan, devi andare nelle impostazioni dell'audio e impostare la scheda affinchè esca su hdmi immagino
<oberdan> ma tu dici da alsamixer
<daniele_> Ciao ragazzi ho un problemma con l'aggiornamento di oggi, non appena faccio aggiorna mi compare il seguente errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/1362150/
<daniele_> premetto che di spazio libero no su tutte le partizioni del sistema., potete aiutarmi ?
<TaLaDo> daniele_, non è un errore è il tuo disco che è pieno
<glpiana> oberdan, no, io parlo delle impostazioni audio di kde
<daniele_> purtroppo no ho controllato le partizioni e lo spazio c'è,
<glpiana> daniele_, apri un terminale e scrivi: mount
<Holden> daniele_, no, parla della partizione di boot... prova a eliminare i vecchi kernels
<glpiana> !paste | daniele_
<ubot-it> daniele_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<oberdan> riesco solo ad accedere alle impostazioni audio tramite l'icona sulla barra e non ho una applicazione che gestisce l'audio o meglio non la trovo
<glpiana> oberdan, sì, tasto destro sul volume --> configurazione dell'audio
<daniele_> con mount mi compare questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1362169/
<glpiana> oberdan, non ti si apre una finestra?
<glpiana> daniele_, ora fai lo stesso con df
<oberdan> si mi dice muto seleziona master channel
<oberdan> restore and queit
<glpiana> oberdan, e non c'è la voce per la configurazione?
<oberdan> no no
<glpiana> oberdan, dovresti avere 5 voci, non 4
<daniele_> glpiana, con dv questo è l'output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1362171/
<oberdan> kmix
<glpiana> oberdan, allora lascia perdere lì e apri le impostazioni di kde
<oberdan> fatto
<glpiana> daniele_, /dev/sda7           99150    75422     18608  81% /boot  <------
<glpiana> oberdan, cerca multimedia
<oberdan> ok
<glpiana> oberdan, vedi "phonon"
<oberdan> yess
<daniele_> glpiana, hai ragione perciò uso gparted per ridimensionare, ho posso eliminare qualcosa ?
<glpiana> ecco, quello
<glpiana> daniele_, o senza acca quando non è verbo
<glpiana> daniele_, dammi l'output di: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<daniele_> glpiana, ecco l'output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1362174/
<glpiana> daniele_, ora: uname -a
<glpiana> daniele_, copia pure qui, è una riga sola
<daniele_> Linux daniele-N56VZ 3.2.0-32-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:33:09 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> daniele_, per rimuovere gli altri due (e fare spazio su boot) scrivi: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic linux-image-3.2.0-31-generic
<oberdan> trovato glpiana come sempre PREZIOSISSIMO grazie mille
<glpiana> oberdan, :)
<daniele_> glpiana, Spazio liberato ora è andato l'aggiornamento, per le volte successivo se mi ricapita seguirò questi passi, grazie ;)
<glpiana> :)
<Matt_91> salve, è possibile pulire la configurazione di uno o più pacchetti senza disinstallare il pacchetto? tipo un purge che non disinstalli insomma
<cristian_c> Matt_91, generalmente basta rimuovere la cartella nascosta del pacchetto nella home
<Matt_91> cristian_c: si e quando si tratta di pacchetti di sistema? xD forse comunque mi è venuta un'idea....
<Matt_91> uhm... dpkg-reconfigure non funziona :(
<cristian_c> Matt_91, hai controllato il man? :)
<Matt_91> cristian_c: se ti interessa devo piallare apache e riconfigurarlo tutto da 0 ma non voglio disisnstallarlo e reinstallaro xD
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Matt_91, ma 'piallare' significa disinstallare?
<Matt_91> cristian_c: no riconfigurarlo da 0 come se non ci fosse mai stato su sto server
<cristian_c> uhm ,aspetta
<cristian_c> Matt_91, che errori ti da dpkg-reconfigure?
<Matt_91> cristian_c: non dice niente
<Matt_91> cristian_c: ma se riavvio apache funziona ancora tutto, quindi non combina un bel niente
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Matt_91, prova a leggere qui: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man8/apacheconfig.8.html
<cristian_c> Matt_91, non so se può esserti utile
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c>        apache-modconf - reconfigure the Apache webserver modules list
<cristian_c> Matt_91, può essere utile?
<Matt_91> cristian_c: uff, disisnstallo con il purge e reinstallo :(
<cristian_c> quindi no, immagino :D
<Matt_91> cristian_c: no :p
<Matt_91> ho fatto purge apache2* riavvio apache e riparte ancora o.O
<cristian_c> lol
<Matt_91> cristian_c: ritento con un purge apache* xD
<cristian_c> Matt_91, dove hai letto questa cosa del purge? :)
<Matt_91> cristian_c: purge serve a piallare completamente un pacchetto compresa la sua configurazione, solo che dopo mi tocca reinstallare, ma pazienza
<cristian_c> magari c'è anche il modo di purgare, però occorre leggere un po' di doc :)
<Guest26134> buongiorno!! scusate cos'è che devo digitare nel terminale per sapere che versione è installata?
<glpiana> Guest26134, lsb_release -a
<Guest26134> thanks
<glpiana> Guest26134, uname -a per sapere se è 32 o 64 bit
<Guest26134> è importante?
<glpiana> Guest26134, dipende
<Guest26134> oddo mi dice comando non trovato
<Guest26134> ah no no, scusa
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest26134> azzardo una domanda, c'è micca una maniera per sapere se nella mia zona c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare a sistemare il pc? e che lo faccia più per passione che per guadagno? cioè non è che voglio il lavoro gratis, ma nemmeno spenderciuna follia.
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> *mica
<Guest26134> che tti ridi cristian _c?
<Guest26134> micca mica l'è uguel!
<cristian_c> ma parli di un lavoro sull'hardware o un lavoro sul software?
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest26134> eeee sull hardware, credo
<cristian_c> che ti si è rotto?
<TaLaDo> Guest26134, bisognerebbe sapere la tua zona e ... lasciamo perdere :
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest26134> ma si, cioè mi serve qualcuno capace che mi cancelli i programmi inutili, lo so vi sembrerà assurdo, ma io non ci capisco una ceppa.
<Guest26134> bologna
<cristian_c> e cosa c'entra l'hardware?
<Guest26134> ah non lo so
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Guest26134, ma che versione di ubuntu stai usando?
<Guest26134> spe
<Guest26134> 12.04.01
<cristian_c> Guest26134, per rimuovere i programmi che non ti interessano, basta che apri il software center e li cerchi
<Guest26134> .... ma se  io pago non me lo può fare qualcuno? il problema è che ci sono un botto di programmi installati che non so nemmeno a cosa servono, è un lavoraccio
<cristian_c> Guest26134, di che programmi parli?
<glpiana> Guest26134, hai problemi di spazio su disco?
<Guest26134> già :)
<Guest26134> cristian _c, troppi tanti
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Guest26134, in ongi caso questo canale è dedicato soltanto al supporto online
<cristian_c> *ogni
<Guest26134> eh lo so, infatti l'ho premesso, "azzardo".
<Guest26134> beh grazie cmq
<cristian_c> Guest26134, ti conviene apri il software center e disinstallare i programmi che non ti interessano, tutto qui :)
<cristian_c> *aprire
<Guest26134> se3 uso un attimo lo spazzino micca cancello cose importanti? da cache e simili non dipende il corretto funzionamento del pc o della navigazione giusto?
<TaLaDo> lo spazzino?
<Guest26134> eh si chiama così
<cristian_c> Guest26134, che problemi hai?
<Guest26134> chiedevo solo se usando lo spazzino non creavo danni irreparabili, cancella cronologia comandi eseguiti e cookie e cache, ninente di grave no, cristia_c?
<Guest26134> *cristian_c
<cristian_c> Guest26134, a che ti serve tutto ciò?
<cristian_c> :D
<Guest26134> per creare un po di spazio? è inutile dici?
<cristian_c> Guest26134, la partizione è piena?
<Guest26134> :_______( non lo soooo, capisci perchè mi serve di dare il pc in mano a qualcun'altro?
<cristian_c> Guest26134, è abbastanza facile verificarlo
<cristian_c> Guest26134, apri il file manager ed è scritto in basso a destra
<cristian_c> :D
<Guest26134> cristian_c è in applicazioni o risorse?
<cristian_c> Guest26134, immagino quindi che non stai utilizzando unity
<cristian_c> Guest26134, Applicazioni
<Guest26134> an non più, molto più comodo senza :)
<cristian_c> ma anche Risorse
<cristian_c> strano, visto che sulla 12.04 gnome 2 non c'è più
<cristian_c> Guest26134, apri Risorse
<Guest26134> cristian_c file system?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> il nome del tuo utente
<cristian_c> :)
<FloodBotIt2> cristian_c: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest26134> ma cosa sto cercando? cristian_c?
<cristian_c> Guest26134, apri Risorse
<Guest26134> eh
<Guest26134> poi?
<cristian_c> Guest26134, vai subito sul tuo utente
<Guest26134> eh, credo di esserci (perchè non c'è il nome capisci?cmq vai avanti, mi trovo)
<cristian_c> che nome utente hai dato al sistema?
<cristian_c> quando hai installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> :)
<Guest26134> non l'ho installato io ^_^
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ma sei su un tuo account?
<Guest26134> si in alto a destra che il mio nome con l'omarino
<Guest26134> quindi suppongo di si
<cristian_c> qual'è il nome?
<Guest26134> il mio proprio
<cristian_c> ok, vai in Risorse e fai clic sul tuo nome
<cristian_c> :)
<Guest26134> aaaaahhhhh ,ma in risorse non c'è!! ti dico cosa c'è in risosrse facciamo prima. :)
<Guest26134> Computer, File System, sistem reserved, acer
<cristian_c> Guest26134, Computer?
<Guest26134> ci sono i dischi fissi e file system
<cristian_c> Io ho Spazio libero: bla bla (Totale: bla bla)
<cristian_c> Guest26134, uhm, in Nautilus è diverso
<cristian_c> fai clic singolo sull'icona Filesystem
<Guest26134> mi apre un lavoro, pieno di cartelle con delle sigle:bin ,boot, cdrom, ...
<cristian_c> Guest26134, clic, non doppio clic
<Guest26134> eh ma singolo non divceva ninete
<cristian_c> Guest26134, sì, invece penso
<Guest26134> no, :)
<cristian_c> c'è una riga in basso sulla barra di nautilus
<cristian_c> guarda meglio
<Guest26134> si gialla, dice "selezionato file system", tutto li.
<Guest26134> che si sposta se ci vado sopra....
<cristian_c> si sposta?
<Guest26134> già
<cristian_c> che vuol 'si sposta'?
<cristian_c> *dire
<Guest26134> va da una partev all'altra della finestra, scappa
<cristian_c> io parlo della riga in basso sulla taskbar di nautilus, non del tooltip
<Guest26134> beh io se faccio un clic, non succede niente
<cristian_c> Guest26134, leggi sulla barra in basso
<Guest26134> cristian_c non ci viene scritto niente...
<cristian_c> Guest26134, facciamo una cosa: fammi uno screenshot
<cristian_c> così si risolve
<cristian_c> :)
<Guest26134> cioè?
<cristian_c> una schermata del desktop
<Guest26134> foto :)
<Guest26134> arrivo
<Guest26134> mi dai il link per le immagini per favore? cristian_c
<cristian_c> !image | Guest26134
<ubot-it> Guest26134: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest26134> http://imagebin.org/236145
<cristian_c> Guest26134, ok, hai ragione
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cristian_c> Guest26134, non c'è neanche la barra di stato
<Guest26134> ah ecco, menomale! :)
<Guest26134> quindi?
<cristian_c> Guest26134, fai clic destro sull'icona Filesystem
<cristian_c> e scegli Proprietà
<Guest26134> ahha!
<Guest26134> cosa vuoi sapeere delle prorpietà benefiche del mio file system cristian _c?
<cristian_c> Guest26134, guarda quanto spazio occupa
<Guest26134> 4,6 e passa GB
<Guest26134> continua ad aumentare
<cristian_c> aspetta
<Guest26134> sotto tra parentesi c'è scritto '(qualcosa di illeggibile)' è preoccupante?
<alexrhodes78> ciao a tutti la versione è in lingua italiana?
<Guest26134> cristian_c, ci mette dodici anni. io devo anda a lavorare, gli lascio finire di fare tutti i suoi controlli poi ti ribecchero in un futuro forse non lontano?
<alexrhodes78> mi riferisco a quella scaricabile daal sito ubuntu italia
<TaLaDo> alexrhodes78, al momento dell'installazione scegli la lingua
<alexrhodes78> grazie
<alexrhodes78> :)
<Guest26134> cristian_c e siamo sicuri che "(qualcosa di illeggibile)" non è preoccupante?
<Guest26134> cristian_c, forse si è fermato a 693331 25,6 GB occupati.
<mariu> ola
<kiefer> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno ha mai riscontrato questo problema?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1362606/
<glpiana> kiefer, contestualizzalo
<kiefer> glpiana: scusami ma cosa vuol dire cosa vuol dire contestualizzato?
<glpiana> contestualizzalo significa: dagli un cotnesto, spiega quando lo ottieni
<glpiana> *contesto
<glpiana> kiefer, io ho riscontrato quell'errore, ad esempio, ascoltando radio in streaming
<glpiana> kiefer, o dando a un player audio un url che non fa riferimento a uno streaming ma a una pagina web
<kiefer> glpiana: sei un grande :-)   (a volte l'ingnoranza non ha confini) perdonami
<kiefer> Esattamente è lo streaming di una radio
<glpiana> kiefer, allora l'url non è corretto oppure ogni tanto invia qualcosa che non viene letto correttamente, nel qual caso basta far ripartire il player
<kiefer> glpiana: probabilemnte è url errato. Volevo ascoltare una radio web tramite vlc dandogli l' URL ma sicuramente non è quello corretto
<kiefer> glpiana: il sito è questo : http://it.delicast.com/radio/funk/Hotmix_Radio_Funky poi non necessariamente quella o questaltra radio. Mi bastava provare che funzionasse
<dimitri> glpiana, ciao... Volevo risistemare il mio hd che dopo l'ultima installazione è davvero a pezzi. ho 4 partizioni. una è quella di partenza windows, una seconda in cui c'e' ubuntu e altre 2 con degli ubuntu non andati a buon fine. come metto isieme le partizioni ubuntu?
<kiefer> dimitri: gorse è una risposta un po banale ma gparted?
<kiefer> perdonami oggi sono proprio dislessico " forse"
<glpiana> dimitri, come dice kiefer con gparted lo puoi fare, ma da live (cd o usb), le partizioni no devono essere montate e soprattutto fatti un backup dei dati
<glpiana> inoltre è possibile che successivamente si debba fare il ripristino di grub, ma non lo do per certo
<dimitri> kiefer, la cosa è un pochetto + complicata nel senso che quella su cui parte l'ubuntu corretto è la sda8 e vorrei unire la sda6 e la sda9 alla ssda8
<dimitri> (la sda7 è uno swap che non servirebbe neppure
<dimitri> è incasinata per bene insomma
<kiefer> dimitri: io farei come ha detto glpiana . con una live non credo sia così difficile (elimino le partizioni che non mi interessano
<glpiana> dimitri, se sono sparpagliate sul disco è un casino. le partizioni per essere allargate devono avere libero lo spazio adiacente
<cristian_c> lol
<kiefer> glpiana: Io vado grazie per la delucidazione
<glpiana> :)
<eugenio> ciao, possibile non riuscire a liberarsi di gnome-screensaver?
<cristian_c> eugenio, l'hai installato tu?
<fabio_cc> eugenio, in che senso?
<eugenio> cristian_c, no faceva parte dell'istallazione, ma vorrei usare Xscrensaver
<fabio_cc> eugenio, non puoi rimuoverlo?
<eugenio> cristian_c, quando configuro Xscrensaver mi chiede di disattivare gnome-screensaver, do ok, ma al riavvio siamo al punto a capo...
<eugenio> fabio_cc, se rimuovo mi toglie DE
<fabio_cc> eugenio, ok
<eugenio> fabio_cc, direi meglio non percorre quella strada.... ;-)
<fabio_cc> eugenio, magari uno script in esecuzione automatica che da killall gnome-screensaver
<dimitri> ho montato un disco con sudo mount /dev/sda9 /media/Dati -t ext4 ma posso solo leggere non mi fa ne cancellare ne scrivere. come risolvo ?
<eugenio> fabio_cc, forse basterebbe togliere gnome-screensaver da qualche runlevel o togliere il demone...
<cristian_c> eugenio, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+question/187523
<cristian_c> leggi
<fabio_cc> dimitri, volendo potresti usare gksudo nautilus da terminale
<giordano> salve, non riesco a far partire medusa, cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> dimitri, più volte gli utenti ti hanno risposto
<dimitri> cristian_c, vedo solo la risposta di fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> dimitri, forse intendeva in passato
<cristian_c> dimitri, ci credo, perché ogni volta esci dal canale
<dimitri> in passato ho chiesto altro
<cristian_c> giordano, medusa non è presente nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<dimitri> cristian_c, se mi dite di far partire il pc con una versione live per forza che debbo uscire
<cristian_c> dimitri, questa cosa l'avevi fatta anche l'altro giorno
<nicotano> salve
<cristian_c> dimitri, comunque per montare anche in scrittura c'era un modo
<fabio_cc> dimitri, si in effetti la soluzione mia è buona solo se usata raramente
<fabio_cc> dimitri, se no devi prima dare i permessi giusti al punto di mount
<cristian_c> u+rw?
<fabio_cc> dimitri, chown  utente:utente /punto_di_mount/
<fabio_cc> con sudo
<fabio_cc> cristian_c, dovrebbe bastare cambiare proprietario e gruppo
<fabio_cc> mmm parlavo al vento
<fabio_cc> ciao nicotano
<nicotano> ciao fabio_cc
<cristian_c> fabio_cc, sì, è vero, è in ext
<cristian_c> stavo pensando a fat
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> fabio_cc, immaginavo che uscisse nuovamente :D
<cristian_c> non è una novità XD
<wollowizard> ciao, come posso redirigere tutto il traffico verso un ip a localhost?
<oberdan> non riesco ad istallare piu programmi con muon mi da un errore che in sostanza mi dice che c'e un altro programma che sta usando muon e che fino a quando non verra chiuso non si puo accedere a istallare e rimuovere i pachetti su kubuntu 12/04
<wollowizard> ciao, come posso redirigere tutto il traffico verso un ip a localhost? ho provato a editare il file etc/hosts ma senza risultati
<oberdan> qualcuno mi da una mano
<leosacc> sera a tutti :)
<vincenzo> Buonasera ragazzi, mi ritrovo ancora qui, a chidere un vostro aiuto
<vincenzo> ho un problema con il mio scanner Canon lide 20 su ubuntu 12.04
<vincenzo> La cosa strana è che molto tempo fa l'ho utilizzato senza problemi, poi mi è capitato di "formattare il pc" e quindi perdendo tutte le impostazioni
<vincenzo> oggi dopo un pò di tempo vado per usarlo, niente......
<vincenzo> riformulo la domanda nel caso avrei causato confusione, Ho difficoltà a far funzionare il mio scanner CanonScanLide 20 su Ubuntu 12.04
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<vincenzo> Ho difficoltà a far funzionare il mio scanner CanonScanLide 20 su Ubuntu 12.04
<vincenzo> ce qualcuno che puo aiutartmi?
<seaman> gg
<seaman> sera! come posso convertire un file system raw in fat o ntfs?
<ric> salve, c è nessuno?
<DD3my> ric, se hai un problema esponilo :)
<ric> volevo capire un paio di cose, ho ubuntu 12.04 da 1 po volevo risolvere alcuni problemi che elenco:
<ric> spostare le x e gli altri tastini delle finestre da sinistra a destra
<ric> rivecere notifiche delle mail anche se non c è l'applicazione mail aperta
<ric> e poi mi piacerebbe avere un tasto menu\con le app installate
<pino_> salve
<enzotib> buonasera
<pino_> ho installato ubuntu 8.04 ma ho problemi all'avvio
<pino_> non parte se non inserisco il cd....potete aiutarmi a capire perche?...grazie
<pino_> è normale...
<ric> ciao pino
<ric> qui non aiuta nessuno mi sa
<pino_> è ora di cena......
<giordano> salve, qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare a capire perche medusa non si avvia? grazie
<massy> ciao
<ric> ciao
<enzotib> pino_, addirittura la 8.04? è vecchia di 4 anni e mezzo
<enzotib> giordano, è un programma grafico o da linea di comando?
<giordano> grafica cad
<enzotib> !info medusa
<ubot-it> medusa (source: medusa): fast, parallel, modular, login brute-forcer for network services. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-3.1 (quantal), package size 218 kB, installed size 658 kB
<enzotib> grafica cad? mi sembra tutt'altro
<giordano> si è qualcosa di più, quando lo avvio non mi parte
<enzotib> giordano, non è qualcosa in più, se parliamo del programma che è nei repo è proprio tutt'altro
<giordano> quindi questo medusa non è trattato dai repo? e non si può fare proprio nulla?
<enzotib> giordano, quello che è nei repo è un'altra cosa rispetto a quello che ti aspettavi
<giordano> ora ho capito, io l'ho scaricato dal sito medusa, mentre voi guardavate nei repo. quindi non mi potete aiutare cosa non va?
<enzotib> giordano, non possiamo dare supporto per software esterno a quello disponibile nei repo
<giordano> ok grazie, e scusate dell'errore.
<pino_> si la 8.04 avevo il cd che mi avevano inviato  lo posso aggiornare?
<enzotib> pino_, ma scaricati la 12.10 e installa quella
<pino_> come
<pino_> devo scaricare la iso e masterizzare
<enzotib> pino_, http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso (per i 32 bit)
<pino_> grazie
<enzotib> pino_, poi puoi metterla anche su una pendrive, oppure su un DVD, però non entra in un CD
<pino_> ok
<enzotib> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<enzotib> pino_, qui ci sono le istruzione per metterla su pendrive da windows
<pino_> grazie
<_Kalce_> buonasera a tutti
<_Kalce_> uso la versione 12.04 e ho tentato di installare google earth ma non ne sono stato capace... come posso fare?
<_Kalce_> anzi mi dice di eseguirlo da terminale e mi da questo tipo di errore : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1363517/
<max_____> ciao a tutti
<_Kalce_> buonasera a tutti
<doom_> max_____, ciao
<doom_> ciao _Kalce_
<_Kalce_> uso ubuntu 12.04  a 64 bit e non riesco ad installare google earth
<kiefer> Buona sera a tutti. Una volta ho scritto una guida per vedere raitunes con vlc. Adesso non riesco più a vedere il programma ( http://www.raitunes.rai.it/dl/raitunes/page/Page-4982bb61-776f-4734-b6b9-d80cb1c28740.html) . Qualcuno mi può aiutare? Grazie
<doom_> _Kalce_, come lo hai installato?
<_Kalce_> ecco l' errrore che mi dice :http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1363848/
<_Kalce_> doom_ , col file .deb che si trova sul sito di google earth
<doom_> _Kalce_, ok
<max_____> ciao doom, volevo sapere se c'è qualcuno che usa bodhi linux
<_Kalce_> doom_ , ho provato a reinstallarlo circa 3 o 4 volte ma senza nessun risultato
<doom_> _Kalce_, vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-17
<enzotib> buongiorno
<Stefano_> buongiorno
<svernagovich> ragazzi ho un problema con il plugin flash di firefox... ho seguito la guido online ma niente non sembra funzionare... qualche consiglio?
<enzotib> svernagovich, vediamo cos'hai installato: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin'
<enzotib> !pastebin | svernagovich
<ubot-it> svernagovich: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<antonio_> giordano ci sei
<oberdan> buongiorno problemino con audio di skype o meglio sento tutto ma il microfono non funziona cliccando sull'icona dell audio di kubuntu 12.04 mi esce tutto tranne che la barra per regolare il microfono,su alsamixer ho messo tutto al max ma continua il problemino,per il resto va benissimo in hdmi ecc
<oberdan> nessuno puo darmi un consiglio?
<antonio_> giorda non riesco a trovarti ancora
<enzotib> antonio_, ? questa chat è per il supporto, le tue cose private fattele in privato, oppure vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<oberdan> buongiorno problemino con audio di skype o meglio sento tutto ma il microfono non funziona cliccando sull'icona dell audio di kubuntu 12.04 mi esce tutto tranne che la barra per regolare il microfono,su alsamixer ho messo tutto al max ma continua il problemino,per il resto va benissimo in hdmi ecc
<tron71> oberdan, ma il "capture" fra i volumi ti compare?
<oberdan> si  ma e sempre vuota non ho la barra come per alzare il volume
<oberdan> manca proprio l sezione aquisizione
<oberdan> o provato a seguire una guida su internet e mi ha incasinato peggio
<oberdan> adesso sono riuscito a ripristinare tutto
<oberdan> ma il mic continua a non volerne sapere
<oberdan_> buongiorno problemino con audio di skype o meglio sento tutto ma il microfono non funziona cliccando sull'icona dell audio di kubuntu 12.04 mi esce tutto tranne che la barra per regolare il microfono,su alsamixer ho messo tutto al max ma continua il problemino,per il resto va benissimo in hdmi ecc
<oberdan_> tron71 hai  qualke idea a riguardo
<tron71> prova a vedere dai setting di KDE
<tron71> la sezione sull'audio
<tron71> a volte basta fare i test da quella sezione e magari riavviare
<tron71> era la prima volta che provavi il microfono?
<oberdan_> no tron mi ha funzionato con 11.10
<tron71> appunto, e' la prima volta che lo provi con la 12.04 giusto?
<tron71> prova ad andare nella sezione dei settings di KDE come ti dicevo sopra
<nicola88> ciao a tutti , io ho ubuntu 12.04 con gnome shell. per attivare le porte usb in virtual machine nelle versioni precedenti spuntavo vboxusers dal menù "utenti e gruppi". Ora il menù in 12.04 non ha tutte le funzioni, come faccio?
<svernagovich> enzotib, scusami mi ero assentato comunque il terminale non sembra dare risposta.. cosa vuol dire?????
<enzotib> svernagovich, se hai scritto bene il comando che ti ho dato, significa che non hai installato niente per flash
<svernagovich> scusa mi avevo digitato non correttamente... ecco la risposta
<svernagovich> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1364613/
<svernagovich> *ma
<svernagovich> qualcosa sembrerebbe installato... o mi sbaglio enzotib?
<enzotib> svernagovich, sì
<enzotib> svernagovich, quale sito non ti funziona con flash, tutti?
<svernagovich> esatto enzotib
<svernagovich> tutti quanti!!
<enzotib> svernagovich, proviamo a reinstallare: sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer, poi riavvia il browser
<svernagovich> enzotib... purtroppo ho utilizzato una distribuzione di linux poco nota che sto adattando mano mano alle mie esigenze...
<svernagovich> non so quali sinao i programmi che sono installati di default!
<enzotib> svernagovich, che distribuzione?
<svernagovich> enzotib, purtroppo continuo a non vedere i video...
<svernagovich> wattos mi pare... o qualcosa del genere...
<enzotib> svernagovich, ma lo sai che questo è il canale di supporto per ubuntu?
<svernagovich> si
<svernagovich> ma usa l'archittetura( o come diavolo si dice ) di ubuntu
<enzotib> !buntu
<ubot-it> Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<svernagovich> ma io ho scaricato il software dal forum di ubuntu...!!!!
<svernagovich> è una release tipo lubuntu
<enzotib> svernagovich, forse non sono stato chiaro, se non è una derivata ufficiale non diamo supporto, e io questa wattos non l'ho mai sentita
<svernagovich> come mai???
<giordano> antonio ci sei?
<svernagovich> http://www.planetwatt.com/ controlla tu enzotib
<enzotib> svernagovich, ti pare che possiamo conoscere le peculiarità di ogni distro che qualche imbecille decide di derivare da ubuntu? ce ne sono a decine
<enzotib> svernagovich, non è una derivata ufficiale
<enzotib> giordano, ? ancora co' sto chiamarvi tu e tale antonio? questo è un canale di supporto, non un ritrovo
<svernagovich> a... comunque mi pare che il problema non sia così insormontabile... io ho chiesto solo di poter installare il flash di firefox!!!!!
<enzotib> svernagovich, vallo a chiedere nel canale di wattos, se ne esiste uno
<svernagovich> ok...
<svernagovich> bye bye
<giordano> è per risolvere un problema con ubuntu che l'ho indirizzato qui.
<enzotib> giordano, e allora perché non ha chiesto niente quando è entrato?
<enzotib> gli serviva il tuo supporto morale? :)
<oberdan> buongiorno problemino con audio di skype o meglio sento tutto ma il microfono non funziona cliccando sull'icona dell audio di kubuntu 12.04 mi esce tutto tranne che la barra per regolare il microfono,su alsamixer ho messo tutto al max ma continua il problemino,per il resto va benissimo in hdmi ecc
<giordano> e novello di ubuntu, molte cose non le sa e bisogna darli tempo a capire cosa è un terminale e via dicendo.........
<enzotib> giordano, ho capito, ma se entra e non chiede che supporto può ricevere?
<giordano> tempo tempo fra poco arriva. comunque domando io in anticipo in quanto il problema rigiarda anche me. quando vado a scaricare con corsaro nero e decido cosa scricare non mi consette di lanciare in maniera automatica Trasmission ma dice altro, come posso fare?
<enzotib> giordano, e cos'è corsaro nero?
<giordano> è il sito dove scarico le .iso
<enzotib> giordano, e il browser che usi è firefox?
<giordano> si
<tron71> oberdan, hai provato come ti dicevo?
<oberdan> si trron ma praticamente la barra per le regolazioni manca avonque
<enzotib> giordano, e sono fornite come torrent 'ste ISO? (che non voglio nemmeno sapere se sono roba legale o meno)
<oberdan> tranne che su alsamixer
<cristian_c> oberdan, hai fatto una prova con il registratore di suoni?
<giordano> si
<enzotib> !chi | giordano
<ubot-it> giordano: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<enzotib> giordano, e i torrent di altri siti invece funzionano?
<oberdan> no questo no devo  dire ho solo provato da skype
<enzotib> giordano, cioè li apre automaticamente con transmission?
<cristian_c> oberdan, prova con il registratore di suoni
<giordano> un attimo perchè i problemi sono due e due persone diverse. a me vorrei solo capire come si fa a dire con qualle programma scaricare quando compare la finestra del tottent che dice altro. al mio amico compare solo questa finestra pur avendo installato transmission
<enzotib> giordano, stiamo parlando di ubuntu vero? inoltre non mi è chiaro il problema, se puoi rispiegare il tuo problema con maggiore precisione, ad antonio pensiamo quando e se arriverà
<oberdan_> cristian_c non trovo l'applicazione per registrare  suoni
<cristian_c> oberdan_, nel caso installala
<oberdan_> ok come si chiama
<cristian_c> il nome del pacchetto non lo conosco
<cristian_c> ma puoi usare alcune parole chiave nel software center
<oberdan_> ok aspetta 5 min che faccio
<ricmy> aiuto
<oberdan_> ok cristian ho fatto e registra la traccia audio la sento ma e disturbatissima
<oberdan_> e volume molto alto
<cristian_c> oberdan_, prova a regolare i canali in alsamixer o nella finestra di configurazione dell'audio
<cristian_c> !aiuto | ricmy
<ubot-it> ricmy: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<oberdan_> ok adesso vado
<oberdan_> ok va meglio cristian_c ma con skype test non va ancora
<giordano> si, è meglio io utilizzo kubuntu 12.04 lts. problema: quando mi collego al sito http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download con firefox e clicco scarica mi compare una finestra che dice salva file mentre prima mi compariva aprilo con Transmission, ora compare foglia. spero di essere stato chiaro. grazie
<cristian_c> oberdan_, hai controllato le opzioni di skype?
<enzotib> giordano, ti chiedevo una certa precisione, che non mi pare ci sia: 1) a quella pagina non c'è un "scarica" da cliccare, forse intendevi "Avvia download"?  2) non potrebbe mai avviare transmission, dato che non viene fornito di default un torrent 3) cosa diavolo è "foglia"?
<oberdan_> si cristian mi fa settare con pulseaudio e quindi vado li cerco registrazioni  e vado a mettere in basso all input device esco e non mi salva le modifice
<oberdan_> è l'unica cosa che non va per il resto e tutto perfetto
<tron71> oberdan_ per curiosità, hai fatto un'installazione da zero o hai fatto l'upgrade?
<tron71> perche' con l'upgrade questo e' un problema un po' comune
<oberdan_> no no da zero
<cristian_c> oberdan_, posta uno screenshot delle opzioni :)
<cristian_c> !image | oberdan_
<ubot-it> oberdan_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<oberdan_> ok quale volete con esattezza
<cristian_c> oberdan_, quella relativa alla parte audio
<giordano> c'è un modo dove posso mandare una foto dello schermo?
<cristian_c> !image | giordano
<ubot-it> giordano: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<oberdan> cristian_c tron71 mi è successa una cosa strana ho cliccato l'icona sulla scrivania e non si apre nulla invece l'altra sulla barra del menù e diventata una spece di foglietto di carta ma se ci clicco su mi apre la barra per la regolazione dell'audio
<oberdan> intendo ovviamene quella di Kmixer
<cristian_c> che cosa hai fatto precisamente?
<oberdan> nulla
<oberdan> non ho toccato nulla
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> oberdan, che cosa fa solitamente kmixer?
<oberdan> regola il volume anche del microfono
<cristian_c> oberdan, e cosa c'è di diverso?
<oberdan> che l'coma che solitamente somiglia ad una spece  di cassa audio adesso e diventata un foglietto di carta
<oberdan> e invece l'icona che ho sulla scrivania non si apre per niente
<cristian_c> oberdan, mi ricordo che kde ha un editor di menù. Aprilo
<oberdan> intendi la "K" azzurra
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> cerca tra le applicazioni l'editor di menù
<oberdan> ok
<oberdan> non lo trovo cristian_c
<giordano> http://imagebin.org/236247 speriamo bene.
<cristian_c> oberdan, tasto destro sul menu K
<cristian_c> *clic destro
<oberdan> poi
<cristian_c> giordano, hai selezionato la prima opzione?
<cristian_c> oberdan, scegli 'editor menu'
<giordano> si ma poi mi blocco e non so cosa fare. è questo il problema.
<cristian_c> giordano, cioè?
<giordano> prima di transitrare nella versione attuale mi ricordo che al posto di Sfoglia compariva Transmission.
<cristian_c> qual'è il problema?
<giordano> come faccio a dirgli che lo deve aprire direttamente con transmission?
<oberdan> cristian la k sul desktop è un widget cliccandoci sopra mi da solo le opzioni relative al widget
<cristian_c> hai selezionato la prima opzione?
<oberdan> sto in modalita notebook non desktop
<cristian_c> !oberdan, hai scelto il menu K?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> lol
<giordano> questo è il risultato http://imagebin.org/236248
<oberdan> ho cliccato con il tasto destro e non mi da editor menù
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> oberdan, allora è cambiato
<cristian_c> giordano, hai fatto clic su 'Sfoglia' ?
<oberdan> credo di si mi dice solo lancia applicazioni
<cristian_c> oberdan, usi la 12.04?
<oberdan> si
<giordano> quello è il punto in cui non so cosa fare in quanto si apre un'altra finestra e ......poi......
<cristian_c> oberdan, quale versione di kde stai usando?
<oberdan> come faccio a vederla
<cristian_c> giordano, da quella finestra seleziona transmission
<cristian_c> oberdan, io ricordo che per i de c'è una voce di menù che ti apre una finestra con le informazioni
<cristian_c> una roba tipo 'informazioni su kde' credo
<oberdan> ma non si vede da shell
<cristian_c> oberdan, oppure usi dpkg
<oberdan> di dico come si presenta il desktop..barra in aldo delle icone al centro del desktop e una spece di area in alto dove posso aggiungere applicazioni che voglio
<giordano> http://imagebin.org/236249 dove è transmission?
<cristian_c> oberdan, sei riuscito a scoprire la versione di kde utilizzata?
<oberdan> no sto cercondo
<cristian_c> giordano, vai in /usr/bin
<cristian_c> oberdan, usa dpkg
<oberdan_> scysa cristian_c ma si e chiuso il browser
<oberdan_> comunque   si chiama plasma
<oberdan_> non so se ti è utile
<giordano> ci sono
<cristian_c> oberdan, mi serve il numero di versione
<cristian_c> giordano, scegli transmission
<cristian_c> *o trasmission :P
<cristian_c> giordano, fatto?
<cristian_c> lol, oberdan è uscito
<oberdan_> no ci sono cristian
<cristian_c> lol
<oberdan_> sto  cercando di scoprire che versione di kde ho
<giordano> non funge seleziono transmission-gtk ma lo scarica sempre con firefox e se lo chiudo e riapro il broswer devo rifare la trafila di /usr/bin
<cristian_c> oberdan_, usa dpkg
<enzotib> giordano, non puoi aprire un file ISO con transmission
<cristian_c> ah, già
<TaLaDo> lol
<cristian_c> enzotib, boh, mi sembrava che si potesse :O
<enzotib> cristian_c, puoi anche farlo, ma transmission non saprà che farci con un file che non è un torrent
<cristian_c> enzotib, ah, è vero. Io scarico sempre i torrent
<cristian_c> enzotib, scusa
<enzotib> ma figurati
<cristian_c> non scarico mai le iso, ma i .torrent
<oberdan_> cristian 4.8.1
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ottimo
<giordano> questa è una pulce, ma se non ricordo male tutte le iso le ho scricate cosi, un attimo che verifico
<oberdan_> plasma desktop
<cristian_c> giordano, ti sei confuso con i torrent
<giordano> ahhhhh
<cristian_c> poi con transmission produci i file iso, proprio a partire dai torrent
<cristian_c> il torrent serve a scaricare la iso
<giordano> ora mi sono ricordato scaricavo il torrent dell'iso e poi lo aprivo con trnsmiscion, problema risolto.
<oberdan_> Cristian_c quindi che mi consigli di fare
<cristian_c> un secondo
<oberdan_> scusa
<oberdan_> prenditi anche 1 ora haha
<cristian_c> oberdan_, prova a fare clic destro direttamente sull'icona
<oberdan_> ok
<oberdan_> non esce
<cristian_c> cioè?
<cristian_c> che appare?
<oberdan_> cliccato direttamente sull icona ma mi dice solo lancia applicazione,rimuovi questa applicazione dall'louncher,cerca e lancia applicazioni,settaggio del menù applicazioni,passare all'applicazioni launcher menù stile,edit applicazioni
<cristian_c> oberdan_, alcune voci sono interessanti, specialmente l'ultima
<oberdan_> ok lo clicco
<oberdan_> mi è uscita una lista a destra di applicazioni e a sinistra  delle righe dove scrivere si chiama kde menù editor
<cristian_c> oberdan_, penso sia quello l'editor di menu
<oberdan_> bingoooo
<cristian_c> prova con settaggio del menù applicazioni
<cristian_c> lol
<oberdan_> procediamo allora
<oberdan_> si ma del launcher
<cristian_c> ?
<oberdan_> sto su edit applicazioni
<oberdan_> in sostanza e come se il microfono non vuole essere regolto su skype da pulse audio
<cristian_c> oberdan_, hai risolto il problema dell'icona?
<oberdan_> no no e uguale secondo me devo disinstallare kmixer e reistallarlo
<oberdan_> sto per arrendermi
<cristian_c> oberdan_, ma non hai agito sull'editor di menu?
<oberdan_> sii li l'icona di kmixer c'è
<cristian_c> oberdan_, però tu dicevi che c'era un 'foglietto bianco'
<oberdan_> si ho provato a scegliere di nuovo l'icona da far ricomparire al posto del foglietto bianco..da editor menu
<oberdan_> ma nulla rimane uguale
<oberdan_> risolto
<cristian_c> come?
<oberdan_> e ti dico come
<cristian_c> hai fatto il logout? :D
<oberdan_> cliccato sul tasto dx del "foglietto"
<oberdan_> e c'è scritto seleziona master channel
<oberdan_> cliccato
<cristian_c> uhm
<oberdan_> si è aperta un'altra schermata e c'era da spuntare BUILT-IN AUDIO ANALOG STERE
<oberdan_> SPUTATO ED È TORNATA MAGICAMENTE L'ICONA DELL'AUDIO
<cristian_c> le icone si sono rimesse a posto
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ah
<oberdan_> yessssss
<cristian_c> quindi anche il mic in skype?
<oberdan_> hehe non ho ancora testato adesso faccio prova incrocia le dita :)))))
<nellix> salve , mi potete gentilmente dire quale è il repository da attivare per poter installare il kernel linux-rt ? Grazie
<cristian_c> !chat | nellix
<ubot-it> nellix: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<oberdan_> niente da fare adesso funziona anche il comando per alzare il volume manualmente  ma skype non ne vuole sapere
<nellix> grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> obersan_, posta una schermata delle opzioni di skype
<oberdan_> ok
<kiefer> caio come faccio ad entrare in #ubuntu-it-meeting ?
<kiefer> entrato grazie
<fabio_cc> kiefer, :)
<cristian_c> era oberda_
<cristian_c> ** era oberdan_
<oberdan> cristian_c dove posto lo screeshot
<cristian_c> !image | oberdan
<ubot-it> oberdan: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<oberdan> cristian http://imagebin.org/236252
<oberdan> cristian hai dato uno sguardo ai settaggi
<cristian_c> oberdan, hai eseguito la 'Verifica audio'?
<oberdan> si
<cristian_c> risultato?
<oberdan> mi sono perso qualke cosa  la chat era blokkata
<cristian_c> risultato?
<oberdan> dopo l'immagine mi hai suggerito qualke cosa?
<cristian_c> oberdan, hai eseguito la 'Verifica audio'?
<oberdan> effettuata ma nulla resta silenzio
<cristian_c> oberdan, hai spuntato anche la casella?
<oberdan> quella della regolazione dell'audio da parte di skype
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> l'unica che c'è nella schermata
<oberdan> si certo ma nulla
<oberdan> nada de nada
<cristian_c> oberdan, quindi hai spuntato la casella e poi hai eseguito la 'Verifica audio'?
<oberdan> yes
<cristian_c> hai provato a guardare le alternative nel menù Microfono?
<oberdan> anche gli altri giorni con o senza la spunta sempre lo stesso
<cristian_c> hai provato a guardare le alternative nel menù Microfono?
<nicotano> salve
<danilo> Salve a tutti :qualcuno puo aiutarmi ubuntu precise non vede la chiavetta internet qualcuno sa il motivo e come risolvere
<danilo> ubuntu precise non vede la chiavetta internet come posso rimediare
<danilo> ubuntu does not see the precise internet key how can I fix
<nicotano> danilo, che chiavetta ?
<danilo> ciao nicotano gia ci conosciamo, la chiavetta una volta inserita non viene riconosciuta da maneger di connessione, e un problema comunque non solo riscontrato da me.
<nicotano> danilo, che chiavetta ?
<danilo> se la inserisco 2 o 3 volte dopo la riconosce e una wind
<nicotano> danilo,  marca e modello !!
<danilo> 1 minuto che trovo la scatola
<danilo> onda mw100hs usb internet key
<danilo> operatore wind
<nicotano> danilo quando la attacchi alla porta usb e aspetti 1 minuto vedi se lampeggia ?
<danilo> ne possiedo 2 l'altra e one touch x220,    che sarebbe quella che sto utilizzando,  quando inserisco la chiavetta lampeggia correttamente, controllando sul terminale lsusb la vede, ma sul maneger non compare, ma dopo diversi tentativi la riconosce
<danilo> la seconda chiavetta e alcatel
<nicotano> se la riconosce cerca di attivare una nuova connessione mobile da network manager altrimenti devi usare sakis3g
<nicotano>  vedi qui http://www.lffl.org/2012/05/ubuntu-e-le-chiavette-internet-non.html
<danilo> ma come faccio ad istallare saki
<nicotano> vai al link
<danilo> per favore mi puoi guidare per l'istallazione?
<danilo> passo passo
<nicotano> danilo, nella pagina c'è il link per il download
<nicotano> scarica  e avvisa
<danilo> allora copiato e incollato sul terminale, mi chiede di selezionare le opzioni
<nicotano> danilo, il file lo hai decompresso ?
<naxil_> ciao
<nicotano> danilo, devi dargli i permessi di esecuzione
<naxil_> ho un programma scritto in gambas2 ho installato gambas3 ma non vede una dir naxil@naxil-81:~/Scrivania/xbox$ ./xipper.gambas
<naxil_> /usr/bin/env: gbr2: File o directory non esistente
<nicotano> ! chat | naxil_
<ubot-it> naxil_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<naxil_> nicotano non e' ubuntu?
<nicotano> gambas
<naxil_> si ma e' un problema di directory
<naxil_> non programmo mica in gambas
<naxil_> voglio avviare un porgramma di ubuntu e ubuntu non puo soddisfare le dipendenze perche nei repo e' cambiata ver
<danilo> copiato e incollato sul terminale, mi si e aperta la piccola pagina del programma per poter  scegliere le opzioni, selct en ection
<mat89> salve , possiedo un portatile asus con win7 già installato e guardando la tabella delle partizioni ho visto che c'è la partizione efi, volendo posso installare ubuntu sfruttando quella partizione efi e tenerla in comune tra i due os?
<nicotano> danilo, scegli connect3g
<danilo> copiato dal link e incollato sul terminale, mi si e aperta la pagina selct en action
<nicotano> naxil_, se non è una versione dei repo forse devi compilare da sorgenti
<danilo> ma mi fa sceglire le opzioni
<naxil_> nicotano molto probabilmente c'e' il deb di gambas2 ora vedo.. volevo sapere se lo conosceva qualcuno e se si potevano collegare la 2 alla 3
<naxil_> danilo, se hai huawei mette bam huawei ed hai la stessa cosa che su windows
<nicotano> naxil_,  su chat forse trovi qualcuno che ti puo' rispondere
<nicotano> naxil_, ha onda
<mat89> io ero abituato col sistema del bios e da quello che potuto apprendere la modalità efi è ben diversa
<nicotano> danilo nelle opzioni trova select modem e poi scegli usb device
<nicotano> poi connect 3G
<nicotano> dovrebbe fare da solo stando a quanto riportato nella guida
<nicotano> altrimenti cerca in rete chiave honda+ubuntu+sakis
<danilo> abaut saki 3g ,usb mi da errore
<danilo> ma questo programma posso istallarlo in modo diverso?
<nicotano> danilo io non lo conosco questo programma, la guida dice di copiarlo nella home, decomprimerlo e dargli i permessi di esecuzione, poi lo lanci e ti aiuta a configurare la connessione che poi avvierai da network manager
<danilo> nicotano  riprovo piu tardi ...faccio ulteriori ricerche piu tardi se stai in linea.
<danilo> comunque grazie
<naxil_> ho una domanda niubba.. se io aggiungo un ppa e lo stesso programma e' gia presente nei repo.. se do update quale trova? se do install quale dei du installa?
<naxil_> perche ho aggiunto i ppa di xbmc per tenerlo aggiornato.. pero gli aggiornamenti non mi fanno selezionare XBm
<kiefer> #ubuntu-it-meeting
<gosh__> ciao, potete aiutarmi?
<gosh__> conoscete le funzionalità del wiki?
<gosh__> volevo creare una sottopagina personale privata, non pubblica, per archiviare alcuni link.
<gosh__> ho letto che si poteva fare
<DD3my> buonasera :)
<fabio_cc> !ciao | DD3my
<ubot-it> DD3my: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<DD3my> ciao fabio_cc
<nickname__> Salve
<nickname__> Solo ubuntu o tutto Linux?
<jester-> nickname__: solo ubuntu x tutto linux /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<nickname__> Liberte' Linux ???
<jester-> nickname__: o meglio ancora #linux-it
<DottorLeo> ciao!
<vincenzo>  soundconverter-2.0.4.tar.xz  come faccio a installare questo pacchetto??
<vincenzo> ce nessuono
<vincenzo> allora??
<jester-> vincenzo: prima controlla che ci sia un soundconverter nel software center
<vincenzo> ok sono riuscito
<vincenzo> http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.10/getdeb-apps-i386/soundconverter_2.0.4-1~getdeb1_all.deb/download/
<jester-> vincenzo: non installare roba esterna se la stessa è nei repo
<vincenzo> e l'ultima versione
<jester-> vincenzo: logico ognuno è libero di rischiare di segarsi  il sistema come gli pare
<vincenzo> jester
<jester-> !info soundconverter
<ubot-it> soundconverter (source: soundconverter): GNOME application to convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1 (quantal), package size 134 kB, installed size 1005 kB
<vincenzo> sai se per caso anno risolto il probema con la web cam??
<vincenzo> amsn
<vincenzo> ????????????'
<jester-> boh
<dimitri_> ho appena reinstallato ubuntu 12 ma non sento l'audio....qualcuno mi da un supporto ?
<dimitri_> enzotib, dopo 3 gg sono uscito dal tunnel
<enzotib> ciao dimitri_
<dimitri_> enzotib, mi dai 2 dritte ?
<dimitri_> ho montato un disco con ubuntu e poi ne ho fatto uno ntfs che ho fatto montare come /windows
<dimitri_> lo volevo spostare in home/dimitri cambio solo in ftab /windows in /home/dimitri/windows
<dimitri_> fstab
<dimitri_> seconda dritta.... come faccio a sentire l'audio ?
<enzotib> dimitri_, per il disco posso sicuramente aiutarti, per l'audio vediamo, ma non so
<enzotib> dimitri_, sudo fdisk -l
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dimitri_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1365645/
<dimitri_> questo è fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/1365647/
<dimitri_> come l'ho modificato
<enzotib> dimitri_, l'output di sudo blkid
<enzotib> dimitri_, ma vedo che hai già modificato fstab, funziona o no? qual è il problema?
<dimitri_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1365664/
<dimitri_> non ho fatto ripartire....  non vorrei che poi debbo fare tutto da capo
<dimitri_> posso provare ?
<enzotib> dimitri_, aspetta
<dimitri_> ok
<enzotib> dimitri_, l'output di mount senza opzioni
<dimitri_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1365671/
<enzotib> dimitri_, sudo umount /windows
<dimitri_> fatto
<enzotib> dimitri_, non dovrebbe dare output, e il disco windows al momento non lo vedi più
<enzotib> dimitri_, corretto?
<dimitri_> il disco lo vedo sempre in root /
<enzotib> dimitri_, non ci accedere con filemanager, che potrebbe rimontarlo
<dimitri_> c'e' sempre la dir windows
<enzotib> dimitri_, la dir è una cosa, ma dovrebbe essere vuota, da terminale
<dimitri_> ls
<enzotib> dimitri_, ripeto, non ci andare col filemanager
<dimitri_> si
<dimitri_> è vutoto ma lo eras anche prima non c'e' ancora nente
<enzotib> dimitri_, controlliamo con mount, come prima
<dimitri_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1365680/
<enzotib> ok
<dimitri_> riavvio ?
<enzotib> dimitri_, aspe'
<enzotib> dimitri_, esiste la directory /home/dimitri/windows?
<dimitri_> no
<enzotib> dimitri_, devi crearla
<enzotib> (che poi facevi prima a fare un symlink)
<dimitri_> fatto
<enzotib> dimitri_, sudo mount -a
<dimitri_> fatto
<enzotib> dimitri_, errori?
<dimitri_> no
<enzotib> dimitri_, vedi se puoi creare file e/o directories in /home/dimitri/windows
<dimitri_> yes
<dimitri_> copiato un file
<enzotib> dimitri_, ok, puoi cancellare la directory /windows (da root) che non serve più e puoi riavviare per confermare che funziona
<dimitri_> vedo
<dimitri_> vado
<dimitri_> enzotib, hai anche proprietà pronoterapeutiche ?
<dimitri_> sai una cosa....
<dimitri_> funziona anche l'audio ora ;-)
<enzotib> hihi
<dimitri_> se voglio cambiare la dir e cambiargli nome ?
<enzotib> dimitri_, uhm, era meglio farlo prima
<dimitri_> non voglio farlo era per sapere
<enzotib> dimitri_, comunque, smonti il disco, rinomini la dir, cambi fstab e dovrebbe essere fatta
<dimitri_> ok
<dimitri_> ora vado a fare la pappa..... grazie di tutto
<Guest47877> hello
<Guest47877> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Guest47877> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<claudio_> hello
<claudio_> hello
<claudio_> ciao
<vin_> aMSN 0.98.9 vorrei installarlo
<vin_> come faccio??
<giovanni_68> Aiuto! perso pwd di Ekiga, richiesto cambio, nella mail ci sono i pallini e non riesco a leggerla!
<Gian41> Ciao a tutti. Ho bisogno di un consiglio: ho un netbook della ASUS, processore Intel (R) Atom (TM) CPU N450 da 1,66 GHz. La RAM è di 1 GB. Che versione di Ubuntu sarebbe più adatta? Grazie mille!
<anti[Enrico]> Gian41: quella con cui ti trovi meglio :). Seriamente, non ti sto canzonando. Tra le varie versioni di ubuntu non ci sono grandi differenze prestazionali, a meno di rinunciare alla facilità d'uso
<anti[Enrico]> Gian41: io ti consiglio di provare le principali: ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu e se vuoi lubuntu. Le più facili da usare sono ubuntu e kubuntu, lubuntu è quella meno amichevole (anche se non da esperti intendiamoci) e xubuntu sta nel mezzo
<anti[Enrico]> vedi cosa ti piace di più
<anti[Enrico]> e tienilo
<anti[Enrico]> Gian41: come versione stai sulla 12.04 (ovvero la long time support)
<Gian41> <anti[Enrico]> Beh, non ho molta esperienza, anzi.. Ho provato solo la versione Ubuntu Netbook, quella 10.04. Mi dava dei problemi con l'audio e il microfono, allora l'ho disinstallata.
<anti[Enrico]> Gian41: la netbook non era una release ufficiale
<Gian41> <anti[Enrico]> Ah, capisco. Quindi mi dici di provare Ubuntu 12.04, e poi vedo se mi trovo bene? Non mi darà problemi per il fatto che il mio netbook sia di prestazioni poco elevate?
<anti[Enrico]> Gian41: non ti aspettare che vada forte come un supercomputer.... non puoi fare miracoli con quell'hardware sotto il cofano. ma problemi no non ne avrà.
<anti[Enrico]> Gian41: stai sulla 32 bit. poi ribadisco puoi provare le varie varianti kubuntu xubuntu eccetera e vedere se qualcuna va meglio
<anti[Enrico]> Gian41: ma non mi aspetto cambiamenti radicali tra queste versioni
<Gian41> <anti[Enrico]> Si, quello lo so. Infatti lo uso solo per l'università. Volevo solo assicurarmi che anche l'ultima versione di Ubuntu non mi creasse problemi
<Gian41> <anti[Enrico]> Allora ti ringrazio per le informazioni sicuramente utili! Provo con Ubuntu 12.04. Ciao!
<anti[Enrico]> Gian41: prego, ciao e buona fortuna
<giovanni_68> nessun aiuto su come leggere quella maledetta pwd?????
<claudio_> ciao
<claudio_> join #ExclusivE
<DD3my> ciao claudio_
<danilo> salve purtroppo torno su un problema irrisolto, quando inserisco la chiavetta key per internet sul terminale con lsusb la vede ma la connessione maneger n..non esiste quuindi la connessione non si puo fare, quindi devo inserire piu volte la chiavetta alla porta.
<danilo> la distro e precise lite
<danilo> qulcuno puo aiutarmi?
<doom__> ciao a tutti
<alexx__> osalve
<alexx__> un aiutino veloce? chi me lo concede????
<danilo> salve qualcuno puo aiutarmia per istallazione sakis 3g
<naxil_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<attackment> seraaa
<Noctea-X> c'è qualcuno online che potrebbe darmi una mano con un problemino di boot?
<Noctea-X> c'è qualcuno online che potrebbe darmi una mano con un problemino di boot?
<naxil_> io posso provare
<naxil_> se non e' niente di complicato
<naxil_> cosa ti succede?
<Noctea-X> beh, ho problemi con startx
<Noctea-X> parto in login e mi ritrovo con "no screens found"
<Noctea-X> (non parte neppure startx, mi da errore e basta, e mi ritrovo con login da terminale)
<doom_> Noctea-X, per curiosità che scheda grafica hai e che versione di ubuntu
<Noctea-X> ho kubuntu 12.10, e GPU GMA 3600 della intel
<attackment> e che strano
<attackment> ste caxx di schede video intel
<Noctea-X> la GMA 3600 in particolare da problemi, generlamente
<Noctea-X> ma vorrei almeno passare oltre questo errore di startx
<Noctea-X> anche visto che la live funziona benissimo, ma appena installata la distro, startx crasha
<attackment> dammi un paio di minuti
<naxil_> strano
<naxil_> Noctea-X,  secondo me la soluzione e' con grub
<naxil_> poi dopo installi un driver propietario se c'e'
<naxil_> oppure scarichi il deb del driver propietario video e lo installo da terminale
<Riccardone> ciao raga sono nuovo di Kubuntu
<naxil_> ciao Riccardone
<Noctea-X> provo a installare il driver video via eth
<Riccardone> ho applicato delle modifiche a KVIrc ... esco e rientro e vediamo che succede ...
<naxil_> si hai lasciato un bel messaggio
<naxil_> !chat | Riccardone
<ubot-it> Riccardone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-18
<doom_> Noctea-X, sei sulla live adesso?
<Noctea-X> no, ho installato la distro e la booto da hd
<Noctea-X> (sto scrivendo da un altro pc cmq)
<attackment> Noctea-X,
<attackment> http://www.lffl.org/2012/06/ubuntu-i-driver-open-per-le-schede.html
<attackment> io ho usato questi per la mia intel
<attackment> e vanno una bellezza
 * Riccardone 
<Noctea-X> attackment, grazie, ora li provo
<attackment> nulla :)
<Riccardone> la vecchia KVirc .... Hanno fatto passi da gigante :)
<Noctea-X> uffi..nitente..schermata nera in boot
<Noctea-X> domani provero altri metodi, per ora mi sa che vado a nanna.. grazie del vostro aiuto e tempo, a presto
<danilo> per favore qualcuno puo aiutarni a configurare saki3g
<cimet> ciao a tutti
<cimet> c' è qualcuno
<bingo> ciao a tutti, ho un pc dove ho cercato di installare i driver nouveau dopo aver tentato invano di mettere quelli proprietari... ora quando accendo il pc mi esce questa schermata http://tinypic.com/r/2ik4fgj/6
<dod> bingo spe'
<bingo> dod ok ;)
<dod> sai come avviare da kernel recovery?
<dod> e' il secondo della lista del grub
<dod> quando avvii dovresti vedere il grub
<bingo> si ora lo faccio
<dod> una chermata con in lista due kernel e il memtest
<bingo> dod è la modalità ripristino??
<dod> parti con kernel recovery e scegli la shell root
<dod> in un certo senso... molto lato
<bingo> dod: ok ci sono
<dod> ti da' delle opzioni scegli la shell root
<dod> come amministratore
<bingo> si ci sono
<dod> i nouveau li avevi gia' installati prima di spengere il pc?
<bingo> si
<dod> mount -n -o remount /
<dod> scrivi esatto pure gli spazi.
<bingo> fatto
<bingo> dod: P.S. ho lubuntu
<dod> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<bingo> dod: fatto
<dod> sudo reboot e parti con il kernel normale. fammi sapere.
<bingo> dod: grazie mille ora parte :)  avrei un altra cosa da chiederti,  prima di fare il casino dei driver collegando il pc a uno schermo esterno potevo vedere la stessa schermata su entrambi i monitor però ora non lo fa più... qualche suggerimento?
<dod> adesso senza xorg e' tornato come era all'inizio.
<dod> dovrebbe andare perche' usava di sicuro i nouveau e tu li hai rimessi.
<bingo> dod: riprovo e ti faccio sapere
<bingo> dod: non va :\
<dod> controlla che non ti sia rimasto niente dei driver proprietari magari dal gestore pacchetti. avevi mica usato un run dal sito?
<dod> dove li avevi presi?
<bingo> si era un .run
<dod> puliti quelli puoi provare a resettare le configurazioni di sistema che torna come appena installato.
<bingo> come si fa?
<dod> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<dod> pero' tu hai lxde. comunque vedi se hai quelle cartelle. perlomeno la .config rinominala
<dod> poi vedi come va'.
<bingo> dod: è lo stesso anche se ho lubuntu?
<bingo> dod : non avevo letto gli ultimi messaggi, ora provo
<dod> non credo. comunque almeno la .config la dovresti avere. vai nella home e visualizza le cartelle nascoste
<dod> gli cambi nome. se non sorte effetto poi rimetti quelle vecchie.
<dod> non saprei che altro fare. evita di usare i proprietari dal sito del produttore perche' a volte non torni indietro affatto e tocca reinstallare se non tutto almeno la root (se hai home separata)
<dod> controlla anche di non avere disattivato qualcosa nella gestione video dal tuo menu di sistema. non ho lxde io. devi vedere da te.
<dod> o googli lubuntu nouveau monitor secondario e vedi che trovi.
<bingo> dod : non ci sono i file sopra citati, vabbè proverò con google,  comunque grazie :)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<DD3my> hola jester-
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti... ho installato sia firefox(nightly) che chrome. il browser predefinito è nightly, ma alle volte quando clicco su un link di scaricamento, nightly mi da come opzione predefinita di apertura chrome... come elimino?
<enzotib> buongiorno
<neramarea> ciao enzotib
<neramarea> hai un minuto?
<enzotib> ciao neramarea
<enzotib> dimmi, vediamo
<neramarea> ho installato sia firefox(nightly) che chrome. il browser predefinito è nightly, ma alle volte quando clicco su un link di scaricamento, nightly mi da come opzione predefinita di apertura chrome... come elimino?
<enzotib> cioè firefox propone di aprire un link con chrome?
<neramarea> esatto
<enzotib> mah, non ho idea
<neramarea> mh. vabbuò, non è così importante. avevo già una mezza intenzione di eiminare chrome...
<jester-> cromo di buono ha solo la propaganda
<neramarea> ehià, jester-... piuttosto... come lo rimuovo chrome???
<jester-> neramarea: da synaptic/sfotwarecenter
<neramarea> software center non lo vede. comunque ho risolto
<joerack> Ciao, ho un problema con lua 5.1- qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per cortesia
<danilo> salve ancora insisto, problema di connessione ubuntu 12.10 con la chiavetta internet, il meneger non la vede.
<danilo> qualcuno puo aitarmi visto che tanta gente non ci riesce?
<alessandro_> salve a tutti
<alessandro_> io ho un problemino con l'audio
<alessandro_> praticamente non si sente nulla
<alessandro_> ho provato ad alzare dalle impostazioni audio ma nienete da fare
<alessandro_> clicco su l'icona del volume e mi trovo una x a sinistra solitamente non c'èera
<alessandro_> tempo fa avevo fatto anche con pulseaudio qualcosa
<alessandro_> lo devo aver già installato ma....
<alessandro_> c'è qualcuno che mi potrebbe dare supporto?
<roht> che versione usi di ubuntu?
<alessandro_> la 12.10
<roht> la scheda audio è integrata?
<roht> hai installato pavucontrol?
<alessandro_> mi sembra di si ma non son sicuro al 100%
<roht> lancialo e prova a smanettare da lì
<alessandro_> scrivo nel terminale pavucontrol
<roht> io ho risolto con l'audio e pavucontrol
<roht> si
<roht> se non c'è installalo
<roht> apt-get install pavucontrol
<alessandro_> lo sto installando
<alessandro_> non c'è l'avevo
<roht> ok
<roht> avvialo
<alessandro_> avviato
<roht> esamina il suo contenuto
<roht> e prova qualche funzione audio
<alessandro_> non ci riesco propio
<roht> la scheda è integrata? se su un noebook?
<roht> sei
<alessandro_> si ho la scheda integrata
<roht> !audio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<alessandro_> cmq ho un desktop
<roht> !audio | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: please see above
<attackment> giorno
<DD3my> ciao attackment
<DD3my> c'è qualcuno che usa qemu? e come interfaccia usa aqemu?
<MoL0ToV> ciao ragazzi la mia webcam integrata non funziona http://www.pastebin.ca/2252711 come risolvereste?
<MoL0ToV> uso ubuntu 12.10
<kryuko> Salve! :D
<kryuko> c'è nessuno? :P
<kryuko> sono tutti morti
<kryuko> D:
<DD3my> kryuko, esponi il tuo problema
<DD3my> :)
<kryuko> volevo solo chiaccherare XD
<DD3my> per chiacchierare si va su ubuntu-it-chat
<DD3my> :)
<kryuko> okay
<kryuko> ah domanda tecnica
<kryuko> anche a voi è capitato su sistemi a 64bit che skype fosse integrato malissimo con il sistema?
<kryuko> ti da tipo il cursore di xorg (quello nero bruttissimo) e il tema che sembra win95
<DD3my> kryuko, non saprei risponderti perche io uso la 32 bit :)
<kryuko> ah ok xD
<kryuko> comunque io ho risolto installando dei pacchetti i386
<kryuko> però non riesco a capire perchè non li segnino come dipendenze nel pacchetto
<kryuko> microsoft non li sa proprio fare i programmi =/
<kryuko> comunque nel caso qualcuno chieda aiuto in merito in questa chat
<kryuko> il comando da dare è
<kryuko> sudo apt-get install libxss1 lib32stdc++6 lib32asound2 ia32-libs libc6-i386 lib32gcc1
<attackment> kryuko,  di che skype parli?
<kryuko> tutti gli skype
<kryuko> anche quello nei repo della 12.04 da a molti questi problemi
<kryuko> funziona eh, solo che è integrato da schifo con il sistema
<MoL0ToV> ciao ragazzi la mia webcam integrata non funziona su ubuntu 12.10 http://www.pastebin.ca/2252711 qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<attackment> fammi vedere un po come vedi tu skype con uno screenshot ora
<kryuko> ora mi funziona bene
<kryuko> ho dato il comando sopra che ha risolto tutto
<kryuko> praticmaente su 64bit ti da il puntatore nero, quello di xorg per intenderci
<kryuko> e un tema che sembra win95
<kryuko> invece se si da il comando che ho scritto sopra funge bene
<attackment> capisco, interessante, mi segnero sti pacchetti per richieste future
<attackment> MoL0ToV,  che pc è
<Blacklist> MoL0ToV, ....il tuo pc è Aspire-5520 ?
<MoL0ToV> si
<pamaverk> salve, qualcuno sa di un'alternativa a nm-applet?
<Blacklist> quindi tramite le porte usb non viene rilevata
<MoL0ToV> sulla lista sul sito uvc delle webcam compatibili la mia appare ... non capisco
<Blacklist> hai aggiornato ubuntu MoL0ToV ?
<MoL0ToV> si all'ultimo grido
<MoL0ToV> ma la cosa strana è anche che lsusb sia così breve
<MoL0ToV> non mi è mai successo che dia solo 4 linee in croce
<Blacklist> MoL0ToV,  prova a dare dmesg | grep Webcam
<Blacklist> e poi MoL0ToV  prova a dare anche questo comando :  dmesg |grep input
<Blacklist> MoL0ToV, ... ci 6 ?
<MoL0ToV> yes
<MoL0ToV> un secondo
<MoL0ToV> il primo comando non da nulla, con il kernel 3.5   mentre col 2.6 qualcosa stampava...
<MoL0ToV> uff mi è caduta la shell
<MoL0ToV> un attimo
<altair> ciao. ho un problema con i driver Nvidia, la mia scheda video è una GeForce9300M è ho un problema di trasparena. se mi dite dove posso postare un'immagine vi mostro di cosa parlo. Con i driver noveaux non avevo nessun problema ma non riuscivo a far girare Google earth... ho installato i driver e .... ecco il problema.
<FedericoUbuntu> Ciao a tutti !
<FedericoUbuntu> una semplice domanda : Come faccio a vedere la mia versione di ubuntu ? In modo tale da istallarne una più recente se è uscita
<altair> FedericoUbuntu,
<dod> uname -r
<altair> apri il terminare e digita
<altair> cat /etc/issue
<altair> dod, uname restituisce la versione di kernel
<Blacklist> FedericoUbuntu,  danto questo comando uname -r
<dod> vero
<FedericoUbuntu> Il terminare?
<altair> terminale, la shell
<altair> clicca su applicazioni
<altair> o accessori
<altair> e cerca terminale
<altair> li dentro incolla la scritta che ho postatp.
<altair> postato
<Blacklist> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade Aggiorna l'intero sistema ad una nuova versione.
<altair> dod, puoi darmi una mano?
<altair> dod
<altair> cat /etc/issue
<FedericoUbuntu> Ok ottimo , ho la 12.04 edè uscita la .10
<altair> dod http://imagebin.org/236361
<altair> FedericoUbuntu, non devi aggiornarla
<altair> la .10 è una distro a breve supporto
<altair> lascia la .04 e installa tutti gli aggiornamenti
<altair> funziona benissimo
<Blacklist> la tua FedericoUbuntu  è una lts
<dod> perche' metti le mani sul grub?
<FedericoUbuntu> in sintesi non vale la pena installarla ?
<Blacklist> no x la tua hai un supporto x 5 anni
<FedericoUbuntu> nel senso che va bene da qui a 5 anni ?
<Blacklist> si
<altair> FedericoUbuntu, si certo!
<dod> due filosofie. tieni quelle supportate 6 mesi e aggiorni sempre. tieni la lts che e' sempre molto curata con supporto 5 anni e aggiorni alla successiva lts . se salti una release di quelle semestrali non puoi fare aggiornamento diretto se non alla prossima lts. e di solito poi conviene reinstallare.
<dod> e in generale. l'aggiornamento di versione e' sempre un rischio.
<Blacklist> bravo dod
<altair> giustissimo dod
<FedericoUbuntu> ok penso che aspetterò la prossima lts facendo comunque tutti gli aggiornamenti !
<vincenzo> Salve Ragazzi, qualcuno di voi può darmi una mano a far funzionare il mio scanner CanonScan lide 20 su ubuntu 12.047
<vincenzo> 12.04
<altair> vincenzo, che problema ti da
<Blacklist> non lo rileva vincenzo ?
<vincenzo> altair grazie per il tuo intervento
<vincenzo> si non viene rilevato
<vincenzo> Blacklist grazie anche a te
<Blacklist> dai come comando lsusb  e poi postalo
<vincenzo> ok su pastebin?
<Blacklist> si
<enzotib> buonasera
<Blacklist> sera enzotib
<vincenzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1367892/
<enzotib> ciao Blacklist
<Blacklist> vincenzo,  questo è il tuo scanner CanoScan N670U/ ?
<vincenzo> Blacklist, il mio è un CanonScan lide 20
<Blacklist> lo rileva perfettamente
<Blacklist> hai provato ad aggiornare vincenzo
<vincenzo> si ma io ho provato ad utilizzarlo con simple scan e xsane ma non va
<vincenzo> come lo devo aggiornare?
<Blacklist> sudo apt-get update  e poi sudo apt-get upgrade
<vincenzo> Blacklist, devo installare un programma prima di aggiornare ? tipo simple scan?
<Blacklist> fa lo stesso
<vincenzo> Provo
<vincenzo> Blacklist http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1367919/
<altair> jester-, scusami posso? Dod mi diceva che tu sei riuscito a risolvere il problema che sta affliggendo il mio notebook. posso chiederti?
<altair> jester-, ho un problema di trasparenza dovuto ai driver proprietari.
<altair> Jester http://imagebin.org/236361
<vincenzo> Blacklist, non si è risolto
<Blacklist> vincenzo,  adesso dai sudo apt-get install libsane-extras
<vincenzo> e adesso?
<Blacklist> poi con il tuo editor di testo vai ad aprire /etc/sane.d/dll.conf
<vincenzo> con libreoffice writer "nel mio caso"?
<Blacklist> no
<enzotib> altair, e cosa si dovrebbe capire da quello screenshot?
<Blacklist> fai cosi sudo gedit /etc/sane.d/dll.conf
<vincenzo> Blacklist fatto
<Blacklist> ok adesso e trova queste 2 righe : 1 # The following backends are not part of the SANE distribution 2: # but are provided by the libsane-extras Debian package
<Blacklist> Al di sotto di queste ci sono molte righe commentate. Togliere il commento (eliminando il carattere #) dalla riga per il proprio scanner.
<altair> enzotib, il fondo del terminale è nero (coprente), non trasparente. Il video che si vede sotto appartiene ad una pagina del browser che attualmente è in background  e il pannellino di flash non è cliccabile. Il problema deriva dai driver proprietari. Installati quelli la scheda video viene gestita male. Ma senza quelli google earth non gira.
<altair> enzotib, aprendo due tre quattro pagine del browser non si capisce più nulla, si accavallano le immagini, i fondi neri diventano trasparenti....
<vincenzo> Blacklist perdonami l'ignoranza, ma quelle due righe non le vedo :(
<vincenzo> vedo una lista di scanner, e dove cè scritto canon non cè nessun #
<Blacklist> vincenzo ma nella cè il tuo modello ?
<vincenzo> canon canon630u canon_dr #canon_pp cardscan coolscan #coolscan2 coolscan3 #dc25 #dc210 #dc240
<vincenzo> questi modelli ci sono
<Blacklist> ok guarda su questo sito se il tuo modello cè http://www.sane-project.org/sane-backends.html
<vincenzo> vado subito
<enzotib> altair, non so aiutarti
<altair> enzotib, come faccio a rimuovere completamente i driver proprietari e a reinstallare i noveaux?
<enzotib> altair, non so aiutarti
<altair> enzotib, ok, grazie lo stesso!
<vincenzo> Blacklist l ho trovato
<dod> altair non li hai messi da driver hardware?
<Blacklist> ok scarica i drivers ed istallali
<altair> dod si, ma se li tolgo non parte più X. già capitato!
<vincenzo> Come :D
<vincenzo> Blacklist come :D
<JonnySmith> ciao a tutti, ho appena installato Ubuntu 12.10 sul mio PC, perchè firefox è in inglese?
<JonnySmith> qualcuno sa risolvere?
<dod> altair li disattivi di li ma non riavviare il sistema. prima di riavviare apri invece il gestore pacchetti e cerchi nouveau e se non sono gia' installati li installi. dopodiche' apri il terminale e dai questo comando sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old . se non ci sono errori a quel punto riavvii.
<enzotib> JonnySmith, installa firefox-locale-it, se non ce l'hai
<Blacklist> guarda che ci sono i link per ogni lista  vincenzo
<vincenzo> si all'inizio di ogni lista cè il link
<JonnySmith> enzotib: >come si fa
<JonnySmith> ?
<dod> altair in sostanza prima installi i nouveau poi disattivi il proprietario, poi rinomini xorg.conf e poi riavvii.
<enzotib> JonnySmith, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-it
<JonnySmith> enzotib: grazie
<vincenzo> Blacklist ovvero: Link(s): http://www.gjaeger.de/scanner/plustek/        Manual page: sane-plustek
<vincenzo> probabile che sia uno di questi?
<JonnySmith> enzotib: ho provato da terminale
<JonnySmith> enzotib: ho chiuso e riaperto firefox ma niente
<JonnySmith> enzotib: è sempre in inglese
<enzotib> JonnySmith, dpkg -l | grep firefox
<enzotib> JonnySmith, metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | JonnySmith
<ubot-it> JonnySmith: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<JonnySmith> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1368016/
<JonnySmith> enzotib: credo di non utilizzare l'ultimissima versione di Firefox
<enzotib> JonnySmith, secondo me devi aggiornare anche, io ho il 16.0.2 e tu il 16.0.1
<fabio_cc> JonnySmith, hai appena installato ubuntu?
<JonnySmith> fabio_cc: esatto
<fabio_cc> JonnySmith, esegui gli aggiornamenti allora
<JonnySmith> fabio_cc: come si fa?
<fabio_cc> JonnySmith, non ti si è aperto il gestore aggiornamenti?
<fabio_cc> JonnySmith, comunque basta dare sudo apt-get upgrade da terminale
<JonnySmith> fabio_cc: si però mi ha dato un errore su un pacchetto
<fabio_cc> JonnySmith, che errore?
<JonnySmith> fabio_cc: non me lo ricordo perchè ho riavviato
<fabio_cc> JonnySmith, sudo apt-get -f install
<JonnySmith> fabio_cc: grazie
<JonnySmith> fabio_cc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1368024/
<MoL0ToV^> Blacklist, http://pastebin.ca/2252730
<fabio_cc> JonnySmith, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<MoL0ToV> ragazzi la mia webcam non funziona più qualcuno può darmi una mano? ho ubuntu 12.10 http://pastebin.ca/2252730
<fabio_cc> JonnySmith, sta aggiornando?
<JonnySmith> fabio_cc: si grazie
<JonnySmith> fabio_cc: per mandarti un messaggio è così che si fa?: inizio a digitare fa e poi premo TAB? giusto?
<fabio_cc> JonnySmith, tab serve ad autocompletare il nick, il messaggio è comunque visibile a tutti, ma almeno capisco che è diretto a me
<JonnySmith> fabio_cc: perfetto
<JonnySmith> fabio_cc: mi piace l'open source questo mondo
<JonnySmith> fabio_cc: ho cancellato W7 oggi
<JonnySmith> fabio_cc: speriamo bene con Ubuntu
<fabio_cc> JonnySmith, quando termina gli aggiornamenti, chiudi firefox se dovesse essere aperto, riaprilo e dovrebbe essere in italiano
<JonnySmith> fabio_cc: provo subito
<fabio_cc> JonnySmith, il canale per chattare è #ubuntu-it-chat, qui solo supporto tecnico
<fabio_cc> JonnySmith, terminati gli aggiornamenti?
<neramarea> non capisco perchè firefox mi proponga di aprire i file con chrome (disinstallato)... http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/198/schermatadel20121118175.png
<fabio_cc> neramarea, hai il pacchetto unrar per decomprimere i file rar?
<enzotib> neramarea, ma noi che ne possiamo sapere di una versione nightly?
<neramarea> fabio_cc non lo so ora guardo
<neramarea> enzotib... sempre firefox è....
<enzotib> neramarea, sta di fatto che il mio firefox, preso dai repo, non lo fa
<neramarea> fabio_cc sì
<enzotib> e non ho sentito nessuno con un problema simile
<neramarea> enzotib ma magari ho smanettato qualche associazione... è per scoprire quello, che sto qui...
<enzotib> e se vogliamo essere precisi, qui non si dà supporto per software esterno ai repo ufficiali
<enzotib> neramarea, crea un nuovo profilo e vedi se fa lo stesso
<neramarea> trovato. nelle preferenze di firefox, in applicazion
<neramarea> *applicazioni
<JonnySmith> fabio_cc: mi ha aggiornato firefox grazie
<JonnySmith> fabio_cc: per aggiornare Libreoffice come si fa?
<JonnySmith> fabio_cc: c'è un modo per aggiornare tutto?
<MoL0ToV> qualcuno mi può aiutare con il kernel/webcam? http://www.pastebin.ca/2252738
<nellix> buonasera , in linea assolutamente generica , ma è un dato di fatto , piano piano , ubuntu diventa sempre più "schizzinoso" quando lo si usa in forma evoluta con l'audio , jack si inchioda , ardour non parte etc etc , devo sempre riavviare e tuuto va a posto per un po'... fino alla prossima riinstallazione.Poi tutto apposto. Possibile ? Devo tornare alla concorrenza ? :-) Grazie
<enzotib> nellix, e cosa ti si può rispondere?
<nellix> vedi un po' tu... per questo sono qui...
<MoL0ToV> nellix passa a freebsd ;P
<nellix> freebsd che cos'e' ? un nuovo farmaco anti influenza ? :-)
<enzotib> nellix, in linea del tutto generale, e senza polemica, non c'è nessun obbligo di usare ubuntu, anch'io ho abbandonato un "pezzo" di ubuntu (unity), e quando non mi andrà più bene passerò a qualcos'altro
<nellix> infatti enzo tib
<nellix> figurati se c'è l'obbligo di usare ubuntu... ci mancherebbe...
<nellix> ma...
<enzotib> ma noi non abbiamo alcun potere sulle scelte dei piani alti
<nellix> insomma....  voglio sentirlo dire chiaramente , siamo sempre li' , per l'audio non è un caso che quelli la' usino... quella meletta rosicchiata
<nellix> e' cosi' ?
<nellix> per quelli la' intendo quelli che hanno il conto in banca un po' piu' apposto del mio... :-))))
<nellix> okj ragazzi ! come disse qualcuno... chi tace acconsente ! :-))))) buona serata e vado a cena. Grazie.Pensiamo alle cose veramente importanti , che secondo me e assolutamente senza polemica sicuramente NON riguardano Ubuntu. Grazie di nuovo.
<bhoooo> salve
<Guest83184> salve a tutti e grazie a chiunque vorrà aiutarmi... sono da cellulare, e ho un problema col mio pc per la connessione. da 2 settimane ogni volta che lo accendo mi chiede la password per connettersi senza memorizzarla più
<Guest83184> e oggi purtroppo nonostante io scriva la password non si connette proprio... che potrebbe essere successo?
<deshack> Non ho molto tempo, ma intanto proviamo a raccogliere un po' di informazioni
<deshack> che versione di Ubuntu hai? usi network manager come gestore di rete?
<Guest83184> ho la 11.4 e purtroppo non so rispondere alla seconda domanda...
<deshack> Quindi presumibilmente la risposta è positiva :)
<Guest83184> no chiedo scusa... 11.10...
<Guest83184> il fatto è che non sono brava..
<deshack> siamo qui per aiutare :)
<Guest83184> :)
<deshack> ok, vediamo
<MoL0ToV> qualcuno mi può aiutare con il kernel/webcam? http://www.pastebin.ca/2252738
<deshack> Guest83184, apri il terminale e dai il comando wpa_supplicant -v
<deshack> e copia qui il risultato
<MoL0ToV> guest83184... cambia nick ;P
<Guest83184> wpa_supplicant v0.7.3 copyright c2003- 2010 jouni malinen
<Guest83184> scusate è lunga perché sto copiando da cellulare...
<MoL0ToV> non hai nessun cavo ethernet da usare temporaneamente?
<Guest83184> ma ero entrata col mio nome Miriam... poi il nick si è cambiato da sé... :/
<deshack> ok Guest83184, allora prova ad andare sull'icona di rete -> modifica connessioni -> senza fili
<deshack> selezioni quella che ti interessa, quindi clicca su modifica
<[[[SNAKE]]]> ciao
<deshack> si apre una finestra nella quale devi spuntare la casella "disponibile per tutti gli utenti"
<[[[SNAKE]]]> buonasera chan
<deshack> vedi se così risolvi il problema
<[[[SNAKE]]]> avrei bisogno di qlk informazione
<[[[SNAKE]]]> devo installare ubuntu su un notebook hp
<deshack> ciao [[[SNAKE]]], dì pure :)
<[[[SNAKE]]]> deshack! zao!!
<[[[SNAKE]]]> devo installare ubuntu su un notebook hp
<deshack> [[[SNAKE]]], ti avviso però che potrei dover andare da un momento all'altro, ho ospiti a cena
<deshack> di che notebook si tratta? (modello completo)
<enzotib> !installazione | [[[SNAKE]]]
<ubot-it> [[[SNAKE]]]: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<[[[SNAKE]]]> beh non è mio e non l'ho qui
<[[[SNAKE]]]> è un hp
<Guest83184> non me la fa spuntare, è in chiaro..
<[[[SNAKE]]]> sto scaricando la versione desktop
<[[[SNAKE]]]> 32bit (ovvero quella consigliata)
<deshack> Guest83184, strano...ora  spero ci sia qualcuno che ti può aiutare perché sono in chiusura
<Guest83184> grazie comunque! :)
<deshack> [[[SNAKE]]], direi che trovi tutto il necessario in rete, vai tranquillo che è semplice! :)
<MoL0ToV> deshack, posso continuare io
<deshack> Guest83184, ti consiglio comunque di fare una ricerca nel forum :) ( grazie MoL0ToV)
<[[[SNAKE]]]> ha qlk problema su hp?? colui ke deve installarlo non riesce perkè mi riferisce ke il notebook impisce di installarlo
<deshack> buona serata a tutti!
<MoL0ToV> Guest83184 -> pvt
<[[[SNAKE]]]> ciao deshak
<Guest83184> ok
<mapreri> [[[SNAKE]]]: io ho un hp, e non ho problemi.
<enzotib> !kappa | [[[SNAKE]]]
<ubot-it> [[[SNAKE]]]: www.nokappa.it
<[[[SNAKE]]]> ok mapreri non è il mio il pc è non lo ho qui
<mapreri> [[[SNAKE]]]: se è nuovo avrà le solite 4 partizioni primarie, e quindi bisognerà eliminarne una (io ho eliminato i tool) però non è che senza computer si riesca a dare molto supporto...
<mapreri> [[[SNAKE]]]: inoltre se è nuovo andrà bene anche la versione a 64 bit
<[[[SNAKE]]]> ok qnd vado tranquillo anke con la 64 bit
<[[[SNAKE]]]> si l'avrà comprato l'anno scorso
<mapreri> [[[SNAKE]]]: se è degli ultimi 3/
<mapreri> 4 anni sarà di sicuro a 64 bit
<[[[SNAKE]]]> qnd è nuovo o quasi
<mapreri> <[[[SNAKE]]]> ha qlk problema su hp?? colui ke deve installarlo non riesce perkè mi riferisce ke il notebook impisce di installarlo
<mapreri> cosa vuol dire?
<mapreri> "impisce" ???
<[[[SNAKE]]]> impedisce
<[[[SNAKE]]]> mi so mangiato le parole
<[[[SNAKE]]]> me ne sono accorto adesso che avevo scritto male
<[[[SNAKE]]]> bene appena mi porta l'hp proverò a installare l'ubuntu 64bit...
<mapreri> [[[SNAKE]]]: ci sono 4 partizioni primarie. cerca su google questa storia, ci sono infiniti risultati. in pratica bisogna eliminare una partizione, crearne una estesa al suo posto, e quindi la swap e la root come ligiche dentro (sempre se vuole tenersi winzzoz, altrimenti gli da cancella tutto ed è a posto)
<[[[SNAKE]]]> divido l'hd in 2 parti
<[[[SNAKE]]]> si vuole entrambi i s.o.
<mapreri> cerca su google, ci sono un fottio di guide
<[[[SNAKE]]]> qnd una partizione per ubuntu e l'altra di window 7 (che ha già nel pc )
<MoL0ToV> [[[SNAKE]]], spesso i pc con windows 7 o 8 hanno partizionamenti incasinati
<MoL0ToV> la cosa più semplice da fare è avviare da livecd e restringere l'ultima partizione con gparted
<[[[SNAKE]]]> thanks grazie x l'aiuto e buona serata ............
<mapreri> MoL0ToV: c'è SYSTEM (che è una partizione di boot di winzzoz), una senza etichetta con il sistema, la recovery, e i tool del produttore
<MoL0ToV> già un sacco di porcherie inutili... se almeno si degnassero di vendere i portatili con il sistema operativo nudo e crudo senza mille programmi inutili installati..
<mapreri> magari...
<MoL0ToV> io avrei bisogno di qualche superman adesso... ho la webcam che non funziona più dopo l'aggiornamento alla 12.10
<MoL0ToV> neanche lsusb la vede
<altair> jester-, ci sei? posso chiedere?
<jester-> altair: avanti coi carri
<altair> buonasera jester. paralndo con dod ho scoperto che tu hai risolto tempo fa un problema che mi sta rendendo impossibile utilizzare il browser
<altair> jester-, in pratica ho un problema di trasparenza dovuta ai driver proprietari
<jester-> cioè?
<altair> jester-, che in realtà non ho con i driver noveaux, aspetta ti mostro un 'immagine
<altair> jester-, http://imagebin.org/236380
<altair> ci sto impazzendo. se ho un filmato o cmq qualcosa di flash nel browser, la trasparenza permette la visibilità di quello spazio anche nelle altre finestre del broswer
<altair> jester-, aspetta... assurdo nella schermata non si vede!
<altair> in pratica i contenuti flash, ad esempio video "traspaiono" dove le altre finestre hanno il fondo bianco. come se non ci fosse "copertura".
<jester-> altair: non la video ma penso il flash
<jester-> altair: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'  che risponde
<altair> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1368570/
<altair> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1368570/
<altair> jester-, utilizzando i driver noveaux il problema non si pone.
<jester-> altair: clicca destro sulla finestra flash-->proprietà  e togli la spunta da accelerazione hardware
<jester-> altair: che scheda hai e che distribuzione
<altair> lubuntu 12.04 Lxde scheda video Nvidia Gefroce 9300Gs 512 Mb
<jester-> altair: driver current?
<altair> jester-, ho provato tutti i driver proposti da Driver Aggiuntivi (tool di Ubuntu)
<altair> adesso sto utilizzando le beta Nvidia 310, da ppa
<jester-> altair: disattiva l'acclerazione del flash
<altair> jester-, allucinante. Disabilitando l'accellerazone hardware il problema sparisce!
<altair> jester-, sei un grande!!!
<jester-> ma va
<altair> Ma da cosa dipende? Perchp la mia scheda non gestisce l'accellerazione hardware?
<jester-> altair: forse qualche conflitto cpu kernel driver
<altair> jester grazie mille!!!!
<jester-> de nada
<Casto> Pur avendo messo WIn 7 come OS predefinito, quando devo sceglierlo all'avvio il primo della lista è comunque Ubuntu. Come posso risolvere? Grazie.
<jester-> casto devi modificare un file
<Casto> Come faccio a modificarlo? Avevo provato con Startup Manager ma non è servito
<jester-> Casto: che numero di voceè nel menu
<jester-> prima secnda tezza
<Casto> Windows è l'ultimo, ma oltre a Ubuntu me ne appaiono altri tipo lo strumento all'avvio di Windows o memory test...
<jester-> Casto: ti ho chiesto se winz è econda terza quarta voce..............
<daniele_> buona sera ragazzi, volevo chiedere, fare l'avanzamento parziale che mi viene suggerito comporta cambiare versione io ho la 12.04?
<attackment> io ti consiglio di tenere la 12.04 oppure reinstallare proprioo
<daniele_> attackment, quindi se accetto mi cambia di versione? perchè viene indicato come aggiornamento parziale ?
<attackment> non lo so ma evitalo
<daniele_> ookk
<jester-> daniele_: non significa avanzare di versione, non installa cerit pacchetti perchè ancora non completi
<attackment> ah azie jester-
<daniele_> jester-, quindi accetto? le mie intenzioni sono rimanere con la 12.04
<jester-> daniele_: se non hai pacioccato la 12.04 vedrà come avanzamento la prossima lts
<jester-> accetta
<daniele_> jester-, cmq mi è comparso non appena ho aggiunto questo repo sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webapps/preview
<jester-> daniele_: appunto il repo ha roba a cui mancano dipendenze
<jester-> sempre una pessinma idea aggiungere ppa
<jester-> daniele_: per cosa lo hai aggiunto
<daniele_> jester-, volevo semplicemente vedere le web app
<jester-> daniele_: è un'ottimavia per azzoppare il sistema
<daniele_> jester-, hihi allora elimino il repo ed annullo l'avanzamento parziale ?
<jester-> daniele_: direi di si, se per caso ti serve per un qualcosa installi e poi lo disattivi
<daniele_> jester-, no era solo per curiosità cmq ho eliminato ora non mi chiede più l'avanzamento infatti
<jester-> ok
<daniele_> jester-, eviterò i ppa , grazie ;)
<kryuko> ciao
<kryuko> c'è qualcuno?
<kryuko> mi servirebbe una mano qui se è possibile
<kryuko> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=542491
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-11
<akis24> giorno
<dudo> ciao a tutti
<dudo> vorrei installare un emulatore di android su il mio ubuntu 13.10 ho spulciato in giro e ho trovato solo guide per il 13.04 ma nessuna di queste guide viene citata sul forum ufficiale, ma trovate via google. essendo abbastanza nabbo mi chiedevo se qualcuno mi sapesse indicare una guida o simili
<akis24> dudo: vedi se ti è utile http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/AndroidSdk
<dudo> avevo gi' spulciato li, ma non [ solo uno strumento di programazione_
<pentium> ciao
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> sto cercando dopo l'aggiornamento di ubuntu di fare riconoscere la mia stampante ma non c'è verso. ho installato questo dcp8025dlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb ma senza successo. Consigli?
<akis24> pac: che stampante ? hai installato driver ? versione di ubuntu ?
<pac> 12.04 lts stampante brother dcp 8025 d driver credo sia quello questo dcp8025dlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb
<akis24> pac: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=554750 leggi qui vedi tu  devo uscire
<pac> grazie buona giornata
<pac> come posso evitare questo errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6398627/
<pac> sto cercando d'installare questo LPR drivers for laser1 brother printers ma mi dice questo http://imagebin.org/276576 non saprei come fare, consigli?
<pac> ho provato da terminale mi ritorna questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6398676/
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pac> avevo sbagliato file ma ora mi ritorna questohttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6398689/
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6398689/
<pac> buongiorno
<jester-> pac: hai messo un nome pacchetto farlocco, cerca brother nel softsenter
<pac> ho provato così ora ora http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6398705/
<jester-> pac: hai aperto softcenter?
<pac> il file in questione è questo http://imagebin.org/276582 ma non c'è verso di rimuoverlo!
<pac> credo di si
<pac> devo forse riavviare?
<jester-> devi chiudere il center
<jester-> o rimuoverlo da li
<pac> e ma non si riesce!
<jester-> chiudi e rifai da terminale
<pac> ok
<Dig> Ho problemi con la scheda audio. AC97 qui ci sono un pò di informazioni. Da google ho scoperto che c'è una letteratura infinita su questa scheda audio http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6398717/
<jester-> e che problema avresti
<jester-> è una delle piu diffuse su pc datati
<Dig> jester-, "graficamente" sembra funzionare. Praticamente con il volume al massimo si sente un sussurro dalle casse
<ExPBoy> Dig, logico che a tutto volume ci sia una distorsione
<ExPBoy> abbassa i volumi in alsamixer
<pac> fatto ma sbaglio nome file probabilmente qual'è fra questi http://imagebin.org/276583 ho provato con tutti
<Dig> ExPBoy, non è un fatto di distorsione, è che non si sente
<jester-> pac: lo chiudi sto sftware center o no
<ExPBoy> Dig, controlla in alsamixer
<pac> ops!
<Dig> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Dig> http://imagebin.org/276584
<pac> niente anche da chiuso mi da questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6398772/
<Dig> Tra i tanti post ho trovato questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=441596#p3454080
<pac> jester-: penso sia il nome del file sbagliato
<jester-> pac: dpkg -l | grep brother
<pac> jester-: niente pasquale@pasquale-System-Product-Name:~$ dpkg -l | grep brother pasquale@pasquale-System-Product-Name:~$
<jester-> come dire che non è installato
<pac> jester-: però dalla schermata risulta installato
<jester-> pac: dpkg -l | grep dcp8025
<pac> jester-: pasquale@pasquale-System-Product-Name:~$ dpkg -l | grep dcp8025 rH  dcp8025dlpr                            1.1.2-1                                 Brother lpr Printer Definitions pasquale@pasquale-System-Product-Name:~$
<jester-> pac: chiudi il center
<pac> jester-: ma è chiuso!
<jester-> pac: sudo dpkk --purge dcp8025dlp
<pac> jester-: niente pasquale@pasquale-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo dpkk --purge dcp8025dlp [sudo] password for pasquale:
<pac> pardon!
<jester-> e dagli la pasquaale pass
<pac> jester-: comando non trovato dice
<jester-> pac: sudo dpkg --purge dcp8025dlp
<pac> jester-: attenzione: there's no installed package matching dcp8025dlp
<jester-> scrivi bene
<jester-> pac: sudo dpkg --purge dcp8025dlpr
<pac> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6398835/
<jester-> pac: hai taroccato i permessi o usi ubuntu tarocco
<pac> jester-: ho installato ubuntu su una partizione e non saprei toccare i permessi
<jester-> pac: sudo service lpd stop
<jester-> pac: e ridai sudo dpkg --purge dcp8025dlpr
<pac> jester-: mi dice permesso negato vado avanti con l'altro comando?
<jester->  sudo service lpd stop  permesso negato?
<pac> jester-: aspetta
<pac> jester-: pasquale@pasquale-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo service lpd stop [sudo] password for pasquale:  env: /etc/init.d/lpd: Permesso negato pasquale@pasquale-System-Product-Name:~$
<jester-> sudo su
<jester->  sudo service lpd stop
<pac> jester-: pasquale@pasquale-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo su [sudo] password for pasquale:  root@pasquale-System-Product-Name:/home/pasquale#
<jester->  service lpd stop
<pac> jester-: root@pasquale-System-Product-Name:/home/pasquale# service lpd stop env: /etc/init.d/lpd: Permesso negato root@pasquale-System-Product-Name:/home/pasquale#
<jester-> bella questa
<pac> jester-: reinstallo tutto?
<jester->  /etc/init.d/lpd stop
<pac> jester-: root@pasquale-System-Product-Name:/home/pasquale# /etc/init.d/lpd stop bash: /etc/init.d/lpd: È una directory
<jester-> ma va
<jester-> pac: riavvia va
<pac> jester-: ho sbaglaito qualcosa?
<pac> ok
<pac_> jrieccomi
<pac_> jester-: ecco
<jester-> sudo su
<jester->  /etc/init.d/lpd stop
<pac_> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6398878/
<jester->  service lpd stop
<pac_> jester-: root@pasquale-System-Product-Name:/home/pasquale# service lpd stop env: /etc/init.d/lpd: Permesso negato
<jester-> pac: dpkg --purge dcp8025dlpr
<Dig> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6398964/     l'ultima parola non dovrebbe essere stereo ????
<cybernova> Dig, no è tutto ok
<Dig> cybernova, grazie
<Antonio_> ciao
<Antonio_> ho problemi con il mouse razer imperator e ubuntu 12.10 (desktop)
<Antonio_> qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<kimal73x> ciao
<akis24> Antonio_: il tuo mouse ha gia' problemi con winz figuriamoci su ubuntu  che problema hai ?
<Antonio_> è un problema sorto da poco, ce l'ho da anni
<Antonio_> quando seleziono file mi parte il click in automatico
<Antonio_> spiego meglio:
<Antonio_> non riesco a selezionare più mp3 insieme perchè si avvia il lettore
<Antonio_> oppure se sposto le finestre prende un doppio click e le ingrandisce immediatamente
<Antonio_> ho provato a modificare i tempi del doppio click sulle impostazioni ma non ho risolto niente
<Antonio_> se per esempio apro un link spesso me ne apre due
<Antonio_> ma tutto questo succede da poco
<akis24> Antonio_:  io quando seleziono piu' file uso tenere premuto il tasto ctrl e poi un click su ogni file da selezionare
<akis24> Antonio_: un occhiata alle impostazioni del mouse ?
<Antonio_> già fatto ho provato ad aumentare il tempod el doppio click ma niente, anche con ctrl
<Antonio_> ha problemi nel trascinamento/selezione multipla
<Antonio_> per capirci non riesco a selezionare una scritta, ad un certo punto mentre tengo premuto ed estendo la selezione riparte, come se avessi cliccato
<Antonio_> per quanto ne so potrebbe essere un problema del gestore di finestre
<akis24> Antonio_: prova a selezionare ripristinare predefiniti dalle impostazioni del mouse
<akis24> Antonio_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1551582
<Antonio_> nelle impostazioni del mouse non riescoa  trovare
<Antonio_> un tasto per il ripristino
<Antonio_> dici di aggiornare il firmware?
<Antonio_> non sono sicuro però che sia il mouse o l'interazione con nautilus
<akis24> Antonio_: visto che ha qualche bug...  comunque si
<Antonio_> ti ringrazio , magari provo ad aggiornare il firmware
<nino> problema ubuntu server 13.04 non comunica con internet!
<nino> mentre in rete lan è perfettamente ragiungibile! da cosa puo dipendere?
<nino> ok risolto dns errato!!
<glpiana> ola
<mimmo> salve a tutti, ho installato edubuntu vers. 11.1  sul mio lifebook p 7120, tutto aposto tranne la scheda audio......help me!!!!
<glpiana> mimmo, spiega
<mimmo> dunque, ho installato edubuntu......ma non ha rilevato la scheda audio.......cosa posso fare?
<glpiana> mimmo, cioè se nel terminale scrivi: lspci              non elenca la scheda audio?
<mimmo> dunque, ho provato con cat /proc/asound/cards  e non ha rilevato assolutamente niente!!
<glpiana> mimmo, perchè invece di una versione vecchia e non più supportata non installi una versione recente, tipo la 13.10?
<mimmo> !!!! grazie!!!! non ci avevo pensato!!! ora ci provo.......grazie glpiana......poi farò sapere!!!
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glpiana> O.o
<Ernest_> raga, ho installato ubuntu 12.04 da cd su un pc con win 8 ma non mi parte. Funziona solo se metto il cd altrimenti parte subito con win
<glpiana> !uefi | Ernest_ prova a vedere qui
<ubot-it> Ernest_ prova a vedere qui: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Ernest_> dopo aver masterizzato il programma su cd cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> Ernest_, stai guardando la guida che ti ho indicato?
<Ernest_> si, ma non capisco come dovrei fare il boot
<glpiana> Ernest_, tu hai già effettuato l'installazione. che parte della guida stai guardando?
<Ernest_> riparazione bootloader
<Ernest_> ah, comunque non si connette al wifi
<Ernest_> anche se metto la pw giusta
<glpiana> Ernest_, di grazia, cosa c'entra il wifi con l'avvio del sistema operativo?
<Ernest_> niente, comunque è una ltro problema che mi si pone
<glpiana> Ernest_, torniamo a quello precedente?
<glpiana> Ernest_, come hai installato ubuntu? da cd o da usb?
<Ernest_> da cd
<glpiana> Ernest_, quindi avrai fatto in modo che il pc si avviasse da cd. allo stesso modo riuscirai a fare partire anche questo cd
<Ernest_> ok
<Ernest_> invece come posso fare per il wifi? mi ha lasciato la guida di ubuntu metà in italiano e metà in inglese
<glpiana> Ernest_, che scheda wifi è?
<Ernest_> [CommView] Atheros AR9485WB-EG Wireless Network Adapter
<pindol> ciao a tutti ,vale la pena aggiornare il SO a ubuntu 13/10 ? io sto usando 13/04.
<LoZioNe> pindol: io su Kubuntu con la 13.10 mi ci trovo alla grande (piccoli bug che stanno risolvendo a parte)
<pindol> LoZioNe, non conosco kubuntu!
<LoZioNe> pindol, è Ubuntu solo con ambiente grafico KDE per tutto il resto è molto simile
<Derfet> Hello
<Derfet> I have a question, i have only a 10.4 x32 ubuntu versino on a DVD.. If i install it can i upgrade to The last version by software updates?
<cybernova>  Derfet, yes you can... but this is the italian support channel of ubuntu
<cybernova> for the international channel join #ubuntu
<kfbn> Why install 10.04 and then upgrade. Installs directly or 12.04 13.10
<Derfet> i have no more blank disk XD
<LoZioNe> Derfet, install on persistent usb
<Derfet> but i have a MacBook and unetbootin does not work
<LoZioNe> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<Derfet> Ok thank you
<Derfet> I try
<krabador> Derfet, you can join #ubuntu  , copy and cut this  /join #ubuntu
<krabador> and receive english support
<LoZioNe> krabador, forse il supporto italiano è più rinomato che gli altri e quindi preferisce affidarsi a gente affidabile ;)
<krabador> o forse è italiano
<kfbn> hrhr
<kfbn> hehe
<LoZioNe> lol
<cybernova> krabador, troll italiano :P
<cybernova> isp: fastwebnet
<cybernova> lol
<krabador> milano / lombardia
<Derfet> ah ah scusatemi pensavo fossi in quella internazionale XD
<LoZioNe> _._
<cybernova> Derfet, te lo abbiamo detto in 2...scrivi in inglese ma non lo capisci? aha
<Derfet> no sono dall iPad e non leggo tutto XD
<krabador> ok Derfet , allora, che succede?
<Derfet_> rieccomi
<Derfet_> ahah
<Derfet_> si non riuscivo a leggere tutto dall ipad
<Derfet_> cmq ora sto seguendo la guida
<cartollo> ciao a tutti, c'è qualcuno a cui posso chiedere una mano per un problema che ho su ubuntu?
<Derfet_> ci sta impiengo un pò per la procedura "sudo dd if=/path/to/downloaded.img of=/dev/rdiskN bs=1m"
<Derfet_> è normale?
<Derfet_> mi è uscito "883+0 records in 883+0 records out 925892608 bytes transferred in 135.855842 secs (6815258 bytes/sec)"
<Derfet_> e la scritta che il disco inserito non è leggile dal mac
<Derfet_> immagino sia tutto nella norma
<derfet> Fa la stessa identica cosa di quando ho creato la penna con unetbootin
<derfet> Schermata nera
<derfet> Con due rettangoli piccoli di pixels accesi
<derfet> non riesco a capire se la USB sta caricando o non sta facendo nulla il mac
<derfet> Non ha led -.-
<krabador> derfet, la usb fatta con dd , non ha funzionato?
<Guest936> derfet: aumenta il bs, io lo aumenterei a 40M o piu'
<Guest936> diciamo che travasare un bicchiere con un cucchiaio e' piu' veloce che con un cucchiaino
<derfet> niente tempo che la 13.10 su mac non voglia avviarsi :S
<nannes> derfet: Che Mac è?
<krabador> derfet, hai scaricato la iso per mac?
<krabador> derfet, hai fatto la penna cosi' http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx   ?
<derfet> si ho fato la penna cosi
<derfet> la iso di ubuntu è la solita scaricabile dal sito
<derfet> amd 64
<derfet> macbook pro 5,1
<nannes> lok krabador, è dai tempi delle cpu powerpc che la ISO non cambia, su mac
<nannes> è la stessa identica iso che usi nel tuo PC
<derfet> appunto
<nannes> perché ora i Mac usano intel
<derfet> http://www.ispaziomac.com/20922/proviamo-ubuntu-12-04-su-mac-e-installiamolo-in-dual-boot-con-os-x-guide-ispaziomac
<nannes> mm ok macbook pro fammi dare un'occhiata
<nannes> o direttamente dimmelo tu: ha hdd oppure SSD ?
<derfet> "Momento cruciale: è qui dove il Mac spesso finisce per impiantare l’esecuzione del nuovo sistema. È il caso di Fedora 16, che abbiamo provato ad installare prima di Ubuntu e che ci ha dato un particolare errore a cui non abbiamo potuto trovare soluzione. Ubuntu invece non ci ha dato nessun problema, fortunatamente!
<derfet> penso di essere tra questi fortunati XD
<derfet> SSD
<derfet> SSD post montaggio l ho montato io
<derfet> il punto è che riconosce la iso la fa partire
<derfet> si vede solo la solita schermata viola
<nannes> e...?
<derfet> con sotto la tastiera e un altra cosa
<derfet> dopodichè schermata nera
<derfet> con trattino che lampeggia
<derfet> mentre la versione 10 di ubuntu su cd parte e va bene
<nannes> Ok, ma lasciati dire un paio di cose
<derfet> ecco perchè prima dicevo installo la 10 e poi ubuntu me la aggiorna...
<derfet> o no? XD
<derfet> si nannes :)
<nannes> Il kernel Linux è sempre un po' indietro sulla compatibilità hardware
<nannes> pertanto avendo un macbook recente come il tuo è molto meglio installare l'ultima versione disponibile
<derfet> no il mio è del 2008
<nannes> Per quanto riguarda ubuntu, ti toccherà aggiornarlo ogni 6 mesi, e sarà una rottura di balons pazzesca
<nannes> Del 2008 e aveva già la SSD?  Mi fai dubitare della tua onestà asd
<derfet> l ho montato io l ssd
<nannes> ma come fai lol
<nannes> dev'essere progettato per quello
<derfet> ho fatto semplicemente una sostituzione del disco
<nannes> i modelli 2008 non erano progettati per montare ssd
<derfet> si ma con mac va benissimo con win8.1 pure e linux si offende e non va? XD
<derfet> dai non dipende da questo
<nannes> ma gliel'hai veramente sostituito con SSD l'hard disk che aveva in origine?
<derfet> siiii
<derfet> linuxiani ma dove vivete? XD
<derfet> cmq ora ho ridimensionato la partizione lasciano dello spazio libero
<derfet> riavvio e vedo cosa riesco a fare
<derfet> a dopo
<nannes> derfet: se non va fai il boot con il flag "nomodeset"!
<nannes> Lo trovi premendo F6 nella famosa schermata rossa iniziale, e selezionandolo in mezzo alla lista
<sergios> HELP!!! una volta collegato lo schermo esterno con la porta vga (che aveva già funzionato prima del ripristino dell'installazione) da impostazioni/schermo ho provato ad attivarlo spuntando la voce use this output! Al che non vedo più nulla nella sessione utente, mentre se apro una sessione ospite funziona tutto regolarmente! qualche idea?
<sergios> ubuntustudio 13.10
<sergios> imagebin.org/276650
<sergios> ho collegato un monitor esterno alla presa vga, dal menu impostazioni/schermo ho spuntato "use this output" (imagebin.org/276650) adesso non riesco a vedere nulla ne sullo schermo del portatile ne sullo schermo esterno. Se accedo in sessione ospite è tutto regolare
<cristian_c> !ripeti | sergios
<ubot-it> sergios: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<sergios> cristian_c volevo solo espormi in maniera più chiara :)
<sergios> HO RISOLTO!!! "al buio" ho premuto il tasto funzione per la gestione degli schermi esterni, sono andato a destra e ho premuto ok! LOL
<akis24> sera
<uranio13> b sera.vorrei una informazione se è possibile
<nannes> chiedi
<uranio13> sono mesi ke provo a sistemare la web capovolta x skype ho letto d tutto e ho provato d tutto.come posso risolvere il problema?
<uranio13> grazie
<genk1s> ciao
<busy87> uranio13 hai provato la webcam con un altro software?
<uranio13> ho provato a lanciare i comandi ma niente
<uranio13> se nn uso skype la web va bene
<busy87> uranio13 versione di ubuntu e versione di skype?
<uranio13> ubuntu 12.10 e skype 4.2
<uranio13> il pc è un asus A52J
<busy87> uranio13 ubuntu 32bit o 64bit?
<uranio13> 32bit
<tuocuggino> ho il portatile che da ieri si spegne di colpo, in che log devo guardare per vedere se si tratta di un thermal shutdown?
<nannes> uranio13: Sai entrare nel terminale?
<uranio13> si
<nannes> bene. entraci e lancia questo comando:
<nannes> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<nannes> Ti conviene copia/incollarlo così eviti errori ;)
<uranio13> ok
<genk1s> Sto controllando dei file dal log di rkhunter. alcuni dei file modificati hanno l'sha1 che combacia, ma l'sha1 di rsyslogd nel mio sistema non corrisponde a quello del pacchetto ufficiale (ho estratto rsyslogd dal pacchetto rsyslog_5.8.6-1ubuntu8_amd64.deb per la 12.04.3, calcolato l'sha1 e confrontato con il mio). mi devo preoccupare? (ho controllato l'sha1 di altri 2 file che sono stati modificati e combaciano)
<uranio13> lanciato ora?
<nannes> Skype è partito? Se sì, fai una prova con la webcam, e vedi se torna tutto normale ;)
<uranio13> ok
<uranio13> ora provo
<nannes> bièn
<uranio13> niente da fare....
<nannes> uranio13: ascolta me, apri un nuovo terminale e lancia pure questo comando
<nannes> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo updatedb && locate v4l1|pastebinit
<uranio13> ok
<genk1s> Qui una sintesi del log: http://pastebin.com/nxj8NLbR . La parte sospetta è che (a parte l'sha1 che non corrisponde al pacchetto ufficiale) il mio rsyslogd è stato modificato il 19 settembre 2013 mentre il pacchetto ufficiale è datato 30/03/2012.....
<cristian_c> genk1s, hai la 12.04.3?
<genk1s> si
<nannes> genk1s: La macchina in questione è un server?
<genk1s> no desktop
<nannes> Hai servizi server attivi? http (apache)?
<genk1s> si, apache php5 e mysql
<genk1s> dici è un aggiornamento di SQL?
<uranio13> pakketti scaricati
<nannes> e questo server apache è raggiungibile dalla rete internet oppure è chiuso in LAN (accetta solo pacchetti locali)?
<cristian_c> genk1s, a quando risale l'ultima modifica del file?
<genk1s> solo localhost, ho modificato il file host
<nannes> eccellente. Hai mai installato pacchetti da fonti non ufficiali?
<uranio13> no
<genk1s> si ma roba abbastanza affidabile, Oracle, r statistic
<nannes> uranio13: dicevo a genk1s :)  Ma tu hai dato il comando?  scrivimi qui il link pastebin che ti è apparso nel terminale uranio13
<uranio13> ok
<uranio13> scusa
<nannes> genk1s: Perfetto, era proprio dove volevo arrivare. Cioè:
<uranio13> t copio tutto
<nannes> rkhunter è fatto per i server che sono volnerabili ad attacchi esterni
<uranio13> 0 aggiornati, 2 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<uranio13> È necessario scaricare 250 kB di archivi.
<uranio13> Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 1736 kB di spazio su disco.
<uranio13> Continuare [S/n]? S
<uranio13> Scaricamento di:1 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/main python-configobj all 4.7.2+ds-4 [234 kB]
<nannes> ma il tuo pc non sembra proprio rientri nella categoria di quelli vulnerabili, quindi puoi stare tranquillo
<nannes> a meno che tu non sia il direttore di una multinazionale e un hacker cinese ti ha piazzato un rootkit per rubarti i progetti,
<nannes> cosa che trovo molto fantasiosa comunque!! ;)
<genk1s> cristian_c l,ultima modifica del file rsyslogd risale al 19/09/2013 puoi vede il log di rkhunter sintetizzato da me qui: http://pastebin.com/nxj8NLbR
<nannes> genk1s: scommetterei che il pacchetto del quale stai calcolando l'hash non è la stessa versione installata nel tuo sistema
<genk1s> nannes mi piacerebbe anche a me
<genk1s> lo scaricato e estratto da qui: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/5.8.6-1ubuntu8/+build/3370966
<genk1s> *l'ho
<genk1s> io ho una 12.04 64
<genk1s> nannes il rilascio di quel pacchetto è dell'aprile 2012....
<Ernest_> raga, ubuntu non mi si connette a internet, avete qualche soluzione?
<cristian_c> genk1s, se i file sono diversi, gli hash saranno diversi
<nannes> genk1s: infatti sbagli prendendolo da launchpad
<nannes> ;)
<genk1s> nannes dici che un aggiornamento di apache/PHP/SQL lo ha modificato?
<nannes> cristian_c: beh quello è ovvio, l'applicazione che usa è un cerca-rootkit, e dunque se un rootkit si è integrato in tale pacchetto gli hash saranno diversi
<nannes> però come ho già detto si preoccupa troppo, visto che il suo pc non è un server raggiungibile da internet, e in più lui ha sempre installato da fonti affidabili
<genk1s> nannes ho preso anche quello di packages.ubuntu.com ha lo stesso sha1 di quello di launchpad
<nannes> no genk1s, dico che quello che vedi lì su launchpad non è lo stesso
<nannes> genk1s: non m'interessa, devi prenderlo dai repo ubuntu, da http://archive.ubuntu.com/ etc.
<nannes> genk1s: vuoi veramente lo stesso? fai così:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit && apt-cache policy rsyslog|pastebinit
<genk1s> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/rsyslog/download questo ha lo stesso sha1
<genk1s> nannes se lo scarico da synaptic nella cache senza installarlo?
<nannes> vabè volevo solo dirti che non devi perder tempo a cercarli lì, basta fare:  sudo apt-get --download-only install rsyslog
<nannes> e te lo trovi proprio sulla cache, su /var/cache/apt/archives/
<genk1s> OK provo e ti faccio sapere
<nannes> ovviamente se vuoi testare una versione precisa (nel caso in cui, ad esempio, la tua rsyslog non sia aggiornata all'ultima versione) puoi aggiungere la versione al nome del pacchetto in questo modo:   nomepacchetto=versione
<nannes> ad esempio, in questo caso, invece che rsyslog  ci scrivi   rsyslog=5.8.11-2ubuntu2.2
<nannes> la versione la scopri con apt-cache policy rsyslog
<genk1s> nannes --download-only mi dice che ho già la versione più recente e non scarica niente
<nannes> genk1s:    ls /var/cache/apt/archives/|grep rsyslog
<genk1s> nannes vuoto
<nannes> naaaa
<genk1s> m'ha ridato il prompt senza fare una piega
<nannes> genk1s: prova con aptitude download rsyslog
<nannes> scusa
<nannes> volevo dire  apt-get download
<genk1s> nannes spetta, vedo da synaptic il hmero di versione è 5.8.6-1ubuntu8.5 mentre quello che hio tirato giù è 5.8.6-1ubuntu8
<nannes> visto che avevo ragione ;) che ti ho detto io prima ; )
<nannes> (19:48:13) <nannes> genk1s: scommetterei che il pacchetto del quale stai calcolando l'hash non è la stessa versione installata nel tuo sistema
<genk1s> nannes hai ragione (e ci godo anche)
<connect> ciao ragazzi :) volevo farvi una pikkola domanda
<nannes> comunque  apt-get download  rsyslog       è il comando che dovrebbe fare lo sporco lavoro per te
<genk1s> nannes bene, questo ubuntu8.5 dove cavolo è sul web?
<nannes> !italiano | connect
<ubot-it> connect: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<connect> è possibile mettere linux sulo smartphone, e se si mi linkate qualche guida?
<nannes> genk1s: te l'ho detto già 2 volte. Ora te lo ripeto una terza, ma poi basta, hai stancato:   apt-get download rsyslog
<nannes> connect: per favore smetti di scrivere con le kappa.  Comunque in alcuni smartphone è possibile, ma sono pochi.  Che modello è il tuo?
<connect> ciao nannes samsung galaxy s2
<Ernest_> Dopo aver scaricato Linux-Secure-Remix e averlo masterizzato cosa devo fare?
<nannes> connect: Ma tu vuoi installarci  UbuntuForAndroid o cosa?
<connect> bu nn so dammi qualche consiglio uno veloce e stabile
<connect> poi perche scusa ce ne sono di diverso tipo?
<nannes> Ernest_: QUella roba lì non è ubuntu originale, è stato modificato. Mi dispiace ma qui non possiamo aiutarti più di tanto con quello
<Ernest_> allora come faccio a far comparire la scelta per l'avvio di ubuntu o win?
<connect> parli con me nannes?
<nannes> connect:  Non sono un consulente per la scelta, sono uno che da' aiuti tecnici
<connect> ok mi daresti un aiuto tecnico?
<nannes> se non sai neanche che vuoi fare, o perché lo vuoi fare, connect, non ti seguo proprio!
<connect> ok ok grazie per l'aiuto!
<nannes> Ernest_: dopo averlo masterizzato devi metterlo dentro il lettore cd e riavviare il computer. Entrare nel BIOS e settare il CD-Rom come prima periferica nell'ordine di boot
<nannes> connect: Dimmi, perché ti interessa? Android non ti piace o cosa?
<Ernest_> l'ho fatto ma compare la scritta di inserire la periferica del boot o riavviare
<Ernest_> anche se il lettore cd è attaccato
<connect> mi piace la filosofia linux mi trovo bene e vorrei capire se quella che voglio fare è una cosa fattibile o no, e se c'è qualcuno che possa darmi qualche dritta
<genk1s> nannes scusami, devo essere ric****nito, ho lanciato apt-get download rsyslog mi ha fatto vedere lo scaricamento ma in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ancora non c'è...dove cavolo l'ha messo?
<nannes> Ernest_: O l'hai masterizzato male O la Iso era corrotta. Oppure non hai settato bene il boot da cd
<connect> al riguardo.. nn ne capisco molto so che android nasce da linux però vorrei capire se per smartphone esiste qualche versione tipo di ubuntu o altro
<connect> e se esiste qualche guida
<genk1s> nannes ls /var/cache/apt/archives|grep reyslog infatti non lo trova e da nautilus non sivede
<nannes> genk1s: LOL te lo mette proprio nella stessa cartella dalla quale lanci il comando
<Ernest_> ho masterizzato con nero su un cd e la prima opzione di avvio del Bios è Asus (il lettore cd). Il file l'ho scaricato da questo link: http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-secure/files/
<genk1s> *grep rsyslog
<nannes> genk1s:  ls ~|grep rsyslog
<genk1s> nannes scusa l'ignoranza
<nannes> Ernest_: Hai verificato l'hash md5 ?
<Ernest_> D=. Scusa l'ignoranza ma non ho idea di cosa tu stia dicendo
<nannes> (devi confrontare SIA le eventuali differenze fra md5-iso-scaricata  e  md5-iso-presente-sul-server  SIA  l'effettivo hash del cd dopo la masterizzazione)
<uait> ragazzi come faccio ad andare nella cartella /usr/share/backgrounds/cosmos/
<genk1s> nannes OK sha1 combacia, grazie per avermi istruito sulla corretta procedura
<cybernova> uait, da terminale cd /usr/share/backgrounds/cosmos/
<uait> ok grazie
<uait> non ci va
<nannes> genk1s: Di nulla ;)
<uait> vi spiego, io ho una ventina di sfondi che vorrei mettere al posto di quelli predefiniti che girano, come faccio?
<genk1s> nannes buona serata e grazie ancora per la pazienza, ciauz
<nannes> ciaaaauz buona serata anche a te!
<nannes> connect: Io non lo installerei mai nel mio cell, ma se tu proprio vuoi.... dai un'occhiata qua https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<nannes> Qui  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices  Il tuo modello (galaxy s2) appare fra quelli compatibili
<nannes> QUi più info:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9100
<connect> grazie nannes, ti chiedo troppo se ti chiedo come mai nn lo installeresti mai?
<nannes> Sia perché è ancora in fase di sviluppo, sia perché il tuo modello non è fra quelli maggiormente compatibili (è nella fascia 'funzionanti' ma senza vero supporto e download preparato)
<nannes> Ernest_: Hai scaricato la 32bit o 64bit?
<Ernest_> la 64 perchè il mio pc ha l'UEFI
<connect> ok ok grazie per la dritta nannes
<nannes> che c'entra uefi
<nannes> vabeh sì è anche vero che quelli abbastanza nuovi da avere uefi sono anche abbastanza nuovi da avere cpu 64bit
<nannes> però non sono elementi direttamente connessi
<nannes> Ernest_: Bene, l'hash md5 di 'linux-secure-13.04-64bit.iso' è questo:                   1c7afdf53b5da44011d72cffaefec389
<Ernest_> cosa ci dovrei fare di questo codice?
<nannes> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<nannes> Ernest_: http://punto-informatico.it/s_3793797/Download/News/md5-checker.aspx
<Ernest_> usando il programma linkayo mi da un codice uguale quando esamino creo il file md5 ma risulta diverso quando faccio la comparazione
<emanuele> ragazzi buonasera, ho bisogno di un aiuto con i driver nvidia. In pratica se li seleziono e li uso al posto di quelli open l'immagine di avvio non compare più. Ho cercato nel forum e sul wiki di ubuntu ma non riesco a risolvere
<cristian_c> emanuele, non li hai scaricati dal web, vero?
<cristian_c> emanuele, non hai aggiunto ppa?
<electricbass> come posso togliere il riconoscimento con password all'avvio di ubuntu?
<Ernest_> nannes, ho sbagliato il procedimento. i codici hash sono uguali
<cristian_c> electricbass, segui il wiki relativamente al grub
<nannes> Ernest_: È il contrario: se gli hash sono uguali significa che va tutto bene ;)
<Ernest_> lo so ma avevo fatto un casino con i file
<nannes> Ernest_: Come hash ti appare questo qui? ----> 1c7afdf53b5da44011d72cffaefec389
<Ernest_> si
<nannes> allora la ISO è apposto, verifica il cd masterizzato adesso (la verifica di scrittura di nero dovrebbe fare il lavoro sporco per te)
<Ernest_> durante la masterizzazione nero non mi ha dato errore e sul cd compare tranquillamente il file .iso
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> Non mi dire
<nannes> No per favore dimmi che non è vero.
<Ernest_> ok, ho detto una cavolata
<nannes> LoLLoLoLoLLL  Hai masterizzato la ISO come *file* all'interno del cd! LoLLL
<Ernest_> e come lo dovevo masterizzare?
<nannes> Dovevi usare la funzione di Nero chiamata "Scrivi Immagine" Ernest_!! SvEGLIaAAAA
<electricbass> ho installato l'applicazione "gtkGuitune". installazione andata a buon fine. Ho l'icona sul desktop, ma quando lancio l'applicazione non parte. non succede nulla.
<Ernest_> lol, non ne sapevo niente
<Ernest_> mi sento un pirla adesso
<nannes> Ernest_: vabeh non fa nulla dai ;)  Masterizzatore>ScriviImmagine
<nannes> Ora lo sai no?! xD
<nannes> non succederà più
<nannes> speriamo, almeno
<nannes> lol
<cristian_c> electricbass, non ho capito il nesso con il login di sistema
<electricbass> nessun nesso. problemi diversi.
<Ernest_> invece per il wifi che non si connete su ubuntu mi sai dare una mano?
<cristian_c> electricbass, ah
<emanuele> cristian_c, mi riferisco a quelli che sono presenti in software aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> emanuele, ma non hai aggiunto ppa, vero?
<emanuele> cristian_c, non so di quali ppa parli, ho aggiunto ppa per le estensioni di gnome
<cristian_c> !info gtk-gui-tune
<ubot-it> Package gtk-gui-tune does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> !info gtk-guitune
<ubot-it> Package gtk-guitune does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> !info gtkguitune
<ubot-it> gtkguitune (source: gtkguitune): Guitar and other instruments tuner. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-6ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 53 kB, installed size 196 kB
<cybernova> electricbass, se provi a lanciare l'applicazione dal terminale magari riusciamo a vedere se ci sono errori
<cristian_c> emanuele, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<nannes> Ernest_: certo!  Lancia questo dal terminale:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci -k|grep -EiA3 net|pastebinit
<electricbass> cybernova come si fa a lanciare l'applicazione da terminale
<cristian_c> !paste | emanuele , poi posta tutto su pastebin
<ubot-it> emanuele , poi posta tutto su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<emanuele> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6401904/
<cybernova> electricbass, apri il terminale e inizia a digitare il nome del programma e poi premi Tab per l'autocompletamento
<Ernest_> il problema è che mi rileva la rete e inserisco la password ma dopo avermela richiesta un paio di volte si disconnette da solo
<electricbass> cybernova usage: gtkguitune [--option [<arg>]]   options: --device <arg>      arg=device audio-in device --trigger <arg>      arg=threshold of schmitt trigger --sampfreq <arg>      arg=sample frequency in Hz --sampnr <arg>      arg=number of samples --width <arg>      arg=width in pixels --height <arg>      arg=height in pixels --adaptive <arg>      arg=1|0 adaptive scaling of sample data --help       this help  initializing aud
<nannes> Ernest_: fai quello che ho detto
<Ernest_> zi cabo
<cristian_c> emanuele, sicuro che i ppa non possano aver causato questo problema?
<cybernova> electricbass, lanciando solamente gtkguitune cosa da?
<sergios> Non so se potede darmi assistenza sul tema: su lffl.org ho trovato una guida post installazione che per installare skype consiglia di  aggiungere il repository di Quantal Partner!  Se sono furi tema ditemelo! :)
<cristian_c> sergios, abbastanza fuori tema
<electricbass> cybernova ho già copiato tutto
<cristian_c> sergios, basta attivare i partner della tua release
<sergios> cristian_c immaginavo OK!!! :)
<cybernova> electricbass, allora per lanciarlo da terminale ha bisogno delle sue opzioni e argomenti
<electricbass> cybernova: e perchè non parte dal doppio click sull'icona?
<cybernova> electricbass, prova a lanciare questo comando da terminale
<cybernova> padsp gtkguitune
<emanuele> cristian_c, sicurissimo visto che a installazione fresca senza aggiungere niente già faceva questo difetto
<emanuele> cristian_c, ho reinstallato tutto e ho lasciato i driver open al momento che comunque funzionano compreso di effetti grafici
<cristian_c> emanuele, a installazione fresca intendi con gli open?
<emanuele> cristian_c, esatto
<electricbass> cybernova: ha funzionato. ma devo usare sempre questo comando da ora in poi?
<cristian_c> emanuele, quindi hai il problema con qualunque driver?
<cybernova> electricbass, si è un bug del programma
<cristian_c> electricbass, modifica il lanciatore
<electricbass> cristian_c: come si fa?
<emanuele> cristian_c, si
<sichardrtallman> salve a tutti
<cybernova> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtkguitune/+bug/774991
<sichardrtallman> ho installato lubuntu su un netbook di 5 anni fa uno dei primi eeepc solo che ho installato la versione alternate per vecchio hardware
<sichardrtallman> ora mi ritrovo con un os che funziona solo da terminale e non riesco ad installare alcun DE se provo a dare apt-get install avete soluzioni?
<cristian_c> electricbass, dove trovi il lanciatore?
<sichardrtallman> ho provato ad installare xorg e va tutto bene, ma quando provo apt-get install xfce-desktop o opnebox mi dice che unable to locate xxxx
<electricbass> cristian_c: tra la fila di icone sulla sinistra
<cristian_c> <emanuele> ragazzi buonasera, ho bisogno di un aiuto con i driver nvidia. In pratica se li seleziono e li uso al posto di quelli open l'immagine di avvio non compare più. Ho cercato nel forum e sul wiki di ubuntu ma non riesco a risolvere
<cybernova> sichardrtallman, hai provato ad installare il pacchetto xfce4
<cybernova> ?
<cybernova> apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xfce4
<cristian_c> sichardrtallman, la alternate di lubuntu?
<cristian_c> electricbass, nel launcher?
<Ernest_> ho provato a mandare il comando che mi avevi detto da terminale ma mi da errore: E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<sichardrtallman> cristian_c: esatto la alternate
<sichardrtallman> cristian_c: anche a me da lo stesso errore con xfce4 ahah
<nannes> sichardrtallman: Per favore non diciamo scemenze
<electricbass> cristian_c: si, se quello è il launcher
<nannes> Allora, prima di tutto c'è una distinzionae da fare fra  Minimal-Install e Alternate
<cristian_c> sichardrtallman, guarda che lubuntu usa lxde, non xfce
<nannes> La prima ti concede solamente un ambiente a linea di comando. La Seconda invece, DOPO l'installazione, ti concede LO STESSO IDENTICO ambiente della versione desktop
<cristian_c> electricbass, ok, allora installa alacarte
<sichardrtallman> nannes: provo a dare apt-get install lxde?
<cristian_c> !info alacarte
<ubot-it> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.10.0-1 (saucy), package size 80 kB, installed size 1161 kB
<nannes> Dunque, che tu installi Lubuntu con la Alternate o con la Desktop, quel che cambia è solo il processo d'installazione, e dopo di esso  la situazione è PERFETTAMENTE IDENTICISSIMA
<nannes> Dunque  dici scemenze sichardrtallman, non è vero che la alternate ti lascia solo a riga di comando
<nannes> punto.
<cybernova> lol
<sichardrtallman> nannes: ti posso garantire che dopo aver installato la distro, una volta bootato il sistema mi fa accedere solo ad una tty
<sichardrtallman> :D
<cristian_c> emanuele, da quel che hai scritto, si capiva il contrario
<nannes> sichardrtallman: se fai  dpkg -l|grep lxde   cosa vedi?
<sichardrtallman> il comando non mi restituisce alcun output
<nannes> Ecco, allora possiamo tutti affermare con infinita certezza che dici stupidaggini.
<sichardrtallman> nannes: ahah ma che stai a dì
<nannes> sichardrtallman: che sei scemo.
<nannes> E che stai trollando.
<sichardrtallman> nannes: ascolta ora ti linko esattamente che iso ho scaricato
<nannes> Perché dopo un'installazione alternate  il comando che ti ho dato deve NECESSARIAMENTE avere un output
<sichardrtallman> nannes: per favore non sò tipo che si mette a trollare...
<nannes> Anche se non riesci ad entrare nell'interfaccia, il Pacchetto DEV'ESSERE installato
<emanuele> cristian_c, nella sezione software e aggiornamenti driver disponibili ho una lista di driver nvidia e uno open attualmente in uso. Se seleziono un altro tipo 319 ho il problema dell'immagine di avvio che non si vede più ma comunque funziona bene il desktop e tutto il sistema, sparisce solo lo splash screen
<nannes> sichardrtallman: invece stai trollando.
<emanuele> cristian_c, ora ho scaricato i driver dal sito nvidia e provo a installare quello
<sichardrtallman> nannes: ti posso garantire che non sarei entrato qui dentro se non avessi avuto questo anomalo problema...
<sichardrtallman> nannes: invece di partire subito con inutili conclusioni, quale potrebbe essere il problema?
<cristian_c> sichardrtallman, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<nannes> sichardrtallman:  Il problema sei tu, perché lo hai installato con i piedi
<cristian_c> sichardrtallman, su pastebin
<cristian_c> emanuele, te lo sconsiglio fortemente
<emanuele> cristian_c, perchè?
<cristian_c> emanuele, perche quelli giusti sono nei repo
<sichardrtallman> cristian_c: E: Unable to locate package lubuntu-desktop
<nannes> sichardrtallman:  dpkg -l|grep -i lxde
<emanuele> cristian_c, ma mi fanno sparire l'immagine d'avvio, devo tenere quelli open allora?
<nannes> sichardrtallman: Prova quest'ultimo ^^
<sichardrtallman> nannes: non mi restituisce output quel comando...
<electricbass> cristian_c: e cioè? cos'è alacarte? dove lo trovo?
<nannes> sichardrtallman: guarda bene, ho aggiunto una piccola cosa nel comando... l'ultimo che ti ho dato è diverso. Scrivilo per favor
<nannes> sichardrtallman: E inoltre, ancora non ci hai fatto vedè il link dal quale hai scaricato
<sichardrtallman> nannes: ho anche provato con il -i, non restituisce nulla (se dici ancora che sto trollando te faccio na foto)
<nannes> sichardrtallman: lsb_release -a
<sichardrtallman> nannes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO
<nannes> mi dai il modello del tuo eeepc sichardrtallman?
<sichardrtallman> nannes: http://pastebin.com/cZDbJUa0
<sichardrtallman> nannes: un attimo
<nannes> sichardrtallman: Quello era un link generico comunque. Io voglio il link preciso della versione che hai scaricato
<sichardrtallman> nannes: è l'eeepc 701
<nannes> non voglio il link alla pagina di download delle varie versioni, voglio la versione precisa
<emanuele> cristian_c, ora stò provando i 304 al posto del 319 se non va nemmeno questo rimetto quelli open e amen
<sichardrtallman> nannes: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/saucy/release/lubuntu-13.10-alternate-i386.iso
<sichardrtallman> nannes: ho scaricato la 32bit
<nannes> Ecco benissimo. Come vedi pesa 700mb quasi... e contiene tutto.  E durante l'installazione viene messo un sistema completo
<nannes> Incluso l'ambiente grafico
<cristian_c> electricbass, l'hai installato?
<sichardrtallman> nannes: allora probabilmente avrò sbagliato qualcosa io nell'installazione anche se mi sembrava abbastanza lineare come processo
<nannes> Nella tua installazione invece non c'è proprio un ca*** di traccia dell'ambiente grafico, nemmeno il più insulso pacchetto come può essere un indicatore
<electricbass> cristian_c: nn so come si fa
<nannes> sichardrtallman: No, togli pure il "Probabilmente"
<nannes> È sicuramente.
<cristian_c> electricbass, dal software center
<sichardrtallman> nannes: domani proverò ad installare nuovamente con la versione desktop
<nannes> La alternate si usa per hardware datato, quando l'installatore grafico della versione desktop non funziona
<nannes> sichardrtallman: Il fatto è che devi installarlo bene anche dalla alternate
<nannes> considerando l'età del tuo pc, sarebbe meglio.
<sichardrtallman> nannes: questo eeepc ha meno di 4GB di hdd non saprei davvero che distro infilarci.
<nannes> 4db ??   :///
<sichardrtallman> sono stato con xubuntu per diversi anni ma la versione 10,04
<electricbass> cristian_c: non lo trova
<nannes> azz
<nannes> Beh per queste schifezze di pc potresti usare puppy, oppure AntiX
<sichardrtallman> nannes: e ma puppy è una forzatura mettercela sull'hdd quelle versioni di solito si tengono su chiavetta
<sichardrtallman> antix non l'ho mai provata...
<nannes> Ora si spiegano le cose, 4gb di hard disk
<nannes> sichardrtallman: non vuol dire nulla "una forzatura"
<nannes> le distro si possono installare su hdd come anche tenerle su pennina
<nannes> non c'è un modo "normale" e una "forzatura", c'è solo quello che vuole l'utente
<nannes> anzi, ad essere sinceri puppy s'installa nei vecchi pc in modo fisso di solito... il contrario di quel che dici tu.
<cristian_c> electricbass, hai pensato di cambiare hdd? XD
<cristian_c> electricbass, sudo apt-get install alacarte
<sichardrtallman> nannes: ho provato l'ultima versinoe (di cui ora non ricordo neanche il nome) proprio ieri e nelle faq c'era scritto palesemente che puppy non era una distro da mettere su hd, tuttavia era un procedimento che si poteva tranquillamente fare
<sichardrtallman> nannes: comunque grazie dell'aiuto e del consiglio
<electricbass> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> electricbass, aprilo
<electricbass> cristian_c: fatto
<nannes> sichardrtallman: A me sembra una scemenza
<nannes> Vorrei proprio vedere sta FAQ dove dicono così
<nannes> linkamela
<sichardrtallman> l'ho letta in una pagina html che si è aperta appena entrai in puppy
<nannes> Considerando che puppy linux è una versione particolarmente adatta a far girare computers di vecchio stampo, mi sembra assurdo dire che "non sia una distro da mettere su hdd nonostante sia possibile"
<sichardrtallman> se la trovo te la linko
<nannes> Perché infatti TUTTI i vecchi pc NON HANNO NEANCHE IL SUPPORTO PER BOOTARE VIA USB
<sichardrtallman> nannes: anche io pensavo la stessa cosa
<nannes> lol
<nannes> sto cercando nel sito di puppy sichardrtallman, non vedo nulla del genere
<nannes> probabilmente lo hai letto in un forum di terze parti, dove è pieno di babbei che scrivono queste pessime "genialate"
<sichardrtallman> nannes: ti posso garantire che stava in una pagina html che mi si è aperta appena ho fatto accesso al desktop
<nannes> le parole le porta via il vento sichardrtallman
<cristian_c> electricbass, modifica il lanciatore di htkguitartune
<cristian_c> *gtk
<nannes> Se tiri fuori sta pagina bene, se no dovevi anche evitare di citarla. Perchè è una pu**anata
<sichardrtallman> nannes: ascolta, mo non c'ho testa per andarmela a trovare se vuoi ti booti una delle tante versioni di puppy e controlli, alla fine avrai ragione tu ovviamente...
<nannes> non m'interessa nulla.
<sichardrtallman> comunque ora devo andare, grazie ancora dell'aiuto e dei consigli
<nannes> Non dovevi neanche citarla una tale boiata
<electricbass> cristian_c: come lo devo modificare? ho provato a cambiare il "comando" mettendo padsp gtkguitune - chiudi
<electricbass> cristian_c: ma poi non parte lo stesso da icona
<nannes> ciao e buon divertimento! e NO alle boiate! ;)
<sichardrtallman> nannes:
<cristian_c> electricbass, chiudi?
<cristian_c> electricbass, posta schermata
<electricbass> cristian_c: come si fa?
<cristian_c> !image | electricbass
<ubot-it> electricbass: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<electricbass> cristian_c: come faccio ad ottenere l'immagine dello schermo?
<derfet> c ' è qualcuno?
<derfet> buonasera/notte ^.^
<nannes> derfet: forse sì :P
<electricbass> cristian_c: http://imagebin.org/276680
<derfet> cmq nannes ho sistemato
<derfet> sono riuscito a installare la 13.10 da dvd
<nannes> Sì? Bene mi fa piacere!
<nannes> :S
<derfet> da F6 opzioni extra ho disattivato due voci
<derfet> e poi è partita
<nannes> te l'avevo detto:P
<derfet> l' installazione
<derfet> ora ho un problema
<derfet> devo aggiiungere al grub
<derfet> la partizione di windows
<derfet> ma non riesco
<nannes> fa tutto in auto
<derfet> eh no
<derfet> non ho capito ancora perche
<derfet> udo update-grub Creazione di grub.cfg... Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-13-generic Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-13-generic Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-12-generic Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-12-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin Trovato Mac OS X su /dev/sda2 fatto
<cristian_c> electricbass, lo stesso comando da terminale funge?
<derfet> windows non lo trova
<derfet> è sulla sd3
<cristian_c> electricbass, prima cos'era scritto?
<nannes> mmmh.. in questo caso potresti averlo danneggiato shrinkando le partizioni con osX derfet
<derfet> addirittura dici?
<nannes> Senza addirittura. Non è per niente una cosa inusuale, anzi.
<derfet> il punto è che se provo ad editarlo manualmente
<derfet> mi dice
<nannes> Dipende anche dal modo con cui shrinki
<nannes> e di solito si fa il backup
<derfet>  sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nannes> ma quale menu.lst
<derfet> ** (gedit:2246): WARNING **: Could not load Gedit repository: Typelib file for namespace 'GtkSource', version '3.0' not found  (gedit:2246): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/sergio/.config/ibus/bus is not root!  (gedit:2246): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<nannes> non si usa più da un bel po'
<derfet> ecco non ho trovato una voce menu.lst
<electricbass> cristian_c: prima non c'era  padsp, da terminale funziona
<cristian_c> derfet, usa pastebin
<nannes> quello è normale. Ma tornando al troubleshoting del problema, derfet, verifica che  os-prober sia installato, con il comando:   sudo apt-get install os-prober
<cristian_c> electricbass, era solo gtkguitune?
<electricbass> cristian_c:  si
<derfet> si è gia alal versione piu recente
<cristian_c> electricbass, e sul terminale non appare niente
<cristian_c> electricbass, non vengono richieste password?
<nannes> derfet:  grub-mkconfig -o ./grub-test.txt
<electricbass> cristian_c: no nessuna pass, fa tutta l'inzializzazione audio e poi si apre la finestra del programma e funziona
<derfet> niente trova solo mac os x
<nannes> derfet:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat ./grub-test.txt|pastebinit
<cristian_c> electricbass, inizializzazione audio?
<derfet> sta installando
<derfet> cosa dovrei fare poi?
<nannes> derfet: Devi incollarmi l'ultima riga che appare. QUella di pastebin
<derfet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6402203/
<cristian_c> electricbass, comunque, penso che quello sul launcher sia ancora quell vecchio
<cristian_c> electricbass, crea un file desktop da zero
<electricbass> cristian_c: http://imagebin.org/276681
<nannes> derfet: ahiahi brutte notizie per te, probabilmente hai danneggiato la partizione di win
<electricbass> cristian_c: magari con il riavvio si sistema!
<cristian_c> electricbass, non so
<cristian_c> electricbass, controlla il file .desktop in /usr/share/applications
<nannes> per fixare ci sono diversi modi derfet, ora ti do la spiegazione passo-passo di quello che secondo me è il modo migliore
<derfet> quale è il comando per farti vedere le partizioni?
<electricbass> cristian_c: come si fa?
<cristian_c> electricbass, cat /usr/share/applications/gtkguitune
<electricbass> cristian_c: nel terminale?
<cristian_c> sì
<nannes> 1) Boot dal CD-Installazione di Windows:  premi il tasto R  per entrare nella console di ripristino, e fai un chkdsk con correzione di errori 2) Torna ad ubuntu ed usa il software "boot-repair" abilitando l'opzione per fixare i files di boot di windows
<derfet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6402243/
<nannes> derfet: non mi serve veder le partizioni, mi fido di quel che dici. COmunque il comando è fdisk -l (con sudo)
<electricbass> cristian_c: mi dice: File o directory non esistente
<cristian_c> electricbass, cat /usr/share/applications/gtkguitune.desktop
<derfet> boo repair dove lo trovo?
<cristian_c> !boot-repair
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'boot-repair'
<cristian_c> derfet, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<electricbass> cristian_c: penso che qui stia il problema : Exec=gtkguitune
<cristian_c> electricbass, eh
<electricbass> e come si cambia ?
<cristian_c> electricbass, sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/gtkguitune.desktop
<derfet> quindi boot repair non è un software che trovo in ubuntu vero?
<derfet> ok lo sto installando su ubuntu
<electricbass> cristian_c: grazie funziona
<cristian_c> prego
<dysprositos> scusate la mia ignoranza in materia
<dysprositos> ma ho un pc piuttosto datato
<dysprositos> come posso sapere quale sistema installare?
<cristian_c> !requisiti | dysprositos
<ubot-it> dysprositos: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<jester-> lubuntu 386
<derfet> dove trovo boot repair su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> derfet, con quale de?
<dysprositos> ho provato con ubuntu 13.1 ma mi da problemidi firmwere
<derfet> ubuntu 13.10
<cristian_c> derfet, nella dash
<derfet> non c' è XD
<derfet> lo ho installato con "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair sudo apt-get update"
<derfet> o forse non lo ho installato XD
<dysprositos> <@ubot-it> i requisiti li soddisfo, mi dice che ho problemi con il firmwere
<cristian_c> derfet, segui il wiki
<derfet> ok esco vedo un pò
<derfet> grazie ragazzi
<emanuele> cristian_c, ho risolto
<cristian_c> lol
<emanuele> cristian_c, ti interessa sapere come? http://randomandlinux.blogspot.it/2013/05/fix-ubuntu-boot-screen-after-installing.html ho sostituito solo l'ultima voce con sudo update-grub2
<emanuele> buonanotte :)
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-12
<akis24> giorno
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> vorrei reinstallare ubutnu ma prima dovrei fare un pò d'ordine con queste cose. Avete dei consigli? http://imagebin.org/276725
<nannes> pac: ciao
<nannes> Che vuol dire fare un po' d'ordine, dove sta il problema?
<pac> nannes: non riesco più ad installare gli aggiornamenti e altre cose tipo stampante
<nannes> E che c'entra la schermata di grub che hai postato?
<pac> nannes: per capire come togliere tutto lasciare windows8 e rimettere ubuntu sempre che si possa fare
<nannes> that's non-sense.
<pac> nannes: quindi come potrei far per avere ubuntu efficiente
<nannes> Hai ubuntu e windows. Vuoi togliere tutto e lasciare windows (che vuol dire togliere solo ubuntu), dopodiché rimettere ubuntu
<nannes> Tutta sta pappardinella alla fine significa reinstallare/aggiornare il tuo ubuntu?!
<pac> nannes: si perché non mi permette più di aggiornarlo
<pac> nannes: non so per quale motivo ma non ho più i permessi
<nannes> beh basta fare un'installazione pulita sopra la versione già esistente.
<nannes> Where's the problem?
<pac> nannes: ho provato ma niente da fare
<nannes> Bene, mostraci l'errore pac.
<pac> nannes: come faccio? io faccio pripartire la macchina da chiavetta usb e non succede nulla non parte l'installazione
<nannes> Stai già cambiando versione
<nannes> Hai detto che non avevi permessi,
<nannes> ora è diventato "non parte l'installazione"
<nannes> ?!
<pac> nannes: questo è quello che succede quando sono dentro ubuntu ma quando sono fuori succede questo
<pac> nannes: quindi visto che non riesco ad aggiornarlo pensavo di reinstallarlo
<nannes> Ah, ok, facendo ordine:  l'avanzamento di versione da ubuntu ti restituisce l'errore riguardante i permessi,
<nannes> mentre l'installazione pulita non è proprio possibile, perché non fa il boot. Giusto?
<pac> nannes: non solo ma anche quando di installare un qualsiasi programma
<pac> nannes: tento
<nannes> Benissimo. Il backup dei dati pre-installazione lo hai già fatto?
<pac> nannes: esatto non mi pòarte dalla chiavetta eppure la chiavetta è a posto l'ho già usta per un'altra installazione
<nannes> Perché in teoria potremmo investigare di più sul problema, ma se hai già tutti i dati da parte, a reinstallare si fa prima ed esce tutto più pulito
<pac> nannes: per quanto riguarda la partizione di ubuntu si quella di windows no
<nannes> non importa, stai reinstallando solo ubuntu, windows non lo tocchi
<nannes> Bièn, dunque, segui queste istruzioni:
<pac> nannes: in questo momento sono in windows
<nannes> 1) riavvia ed entra nel UEFI setup (premendo ripetutamente il tasto corrispondende, che di solito è F2).   Fra le impostazioni di boot, cerca e disabilita "secure boot" e anche "fast boot"
<nannes> 2) Metti la pennaUSB per prima nell'ordine delle periferiche di boot
<pac> nannes: basta se non c'è altro vado
<nannes> 3) Inserisci la penna e fai il boot. Durante questa fase tieni premuto shift, ti dovrebbe apparire un menu con la scelta delle opzioni di boot:  devi cercare e selezionare la voce "nomodeset" (solitamente si fa premendo F6 prima, ma vedi un po' tu)
<nannes> Insomma, segui queste istruz in ordine e dovresti aver successo. Se hai problemi torna.
<pac> nannes: ok ci sentiamo dopo grazie mille!
<nannes> nada ;) ;)
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> il dpkg-reconfigure e' utilissimo
<sacarde> ma e' possibile usarlo per reimpostare la frequenza degli aggiornamenti
<sacarde> quella che su ubuntu server viene impostata durante la post-installazione
<sacarde> http://digilander.libero.it/sacarde/np/tasksel-ubu.jpg
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> non c'è verso di liberarmi di questo pacchetto http://imagebin.org/276728
<dysprositos> ciao, non riesco ad installare ubuntu sul mio notebook acer travel mate 2430, inserisco il cd, compare la scritta ubuntu con i pallini, poi compare una schermata con la freccia bianca ma continua a sfarfallare e non succede più nullla
<dysprositos> vi prego aiutatemi nn so più dove sbattere la testa
<ExPBoy> dysprositos, ma hai provato la live?
<dysprositos> anche quella non funziona, mi fa lo stesso scherzo
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> dysprositos, prima volta che installi ubuntu?
<dysprositos> si
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> leggi la guida probabile che il tuo hardware non sia molto indicato per ubuntu
<dysprositos> i requisiti di sistema li soddisfa
<ExPBoy> ok leggi la guida
<ExPBoy> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<dysprositos> già letta
<dysprositos> tutto ok
<akis24> dysprositos:  è un vecchio portatile  ... e all'avvio premi f6  seleziona " nomodeset "  e vedi se riesce ad avviarsi da live
<dysprositos> sisi è un vecchio portatile
<dysprositos> premo f6 quando compare la scritta ubuntu?
<akis24> dysprositos:  si prova
<dysprositos> ho premuto f6, mi sta facendo un test-builtin
<pac> posso sapere se sbaglio qualcosa http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6404367/
<pac> quel pacchetto non mi fa installare più niente
<akis24> pac: forse ti conviene reinstallare credo jester ti abbia detto tutto
<ExPBoy> ma come l'hai installato quel pacchetto?
<dysprositos> akis24: sono allo stesso punto di prima, schermata con freccetta che continua a sfarfallare
<ExPBoy> dysprositos, che versione stai installando?
<pac> akis24: si pensavo di trovarlo ma non riesco proprio a reinstallarlo ci ho provato ma la macchina non legge la chiavetta d'installazione
<akis24> dysprositos: molto probabile che su quel portatile abbia problemi con distro nuove  prova con la 12.04  tipo xubuntu o lubuntu
<ExPBoy> eh
<akis24> pac: imposta avvio da usb a boot del pc
<pac> akis24: l'ho fatto m,i da tre opzioni cd hd removable
<dysprositos> akis24: ho provato con Xubuntu o lubuntu 13.10 ma mi da lo stesso problema, dici che è una questione della versione, devo provare con la 12.04?
<pac> akis24: ovvciamente ho scelto removable provato tutte le porte usb ma niente da fare
<pac> akis24: allora sto tentando ancora la via della rimozione
<akis24> dysprositos: credo abbia problemi con kernel delle versioni piu' nuove
<dysprositos> capito
<dysprositos> proverò con quelle
<dysprositos> ma dove le posso trovare le versioni precedenti?
<akis24> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<dysprositos> trovate
<akis24> pac: se era instalalto sulla chiavetta usb dovrebbe trovarlo  a meno che sia danneggiata
<dysprositos> scusate un'ultima domanda, in base a cosa sceglio tra i386 e amd 64?
<akis24> dysprositos:  i386 nel tuo caso
<pac> akis24: no perché l'ho usata per installare ubuntu su un'altra macchina
<akis24> pac: controlla da win che sia ancora a posto se la legge ecc se no la rifai
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<akis24> giorno jester-
<pac> akis24: da win viene letta e anche da ubuntu ma non parte in boot
<ExPBoy> pac, sicuro che hai modificato il boot da bios?
<dysprositos> akis24: ok, scielgo desktop cd o alternate cd?
<akis24> dysprositos:  desktop
<dysprositos> ok
<dysprositos> ora provo, grazie mille
<akis24> pac: hai avuto tutte le info .. controlla dove sbagli
<pac> ExPBoy: si
<pac> akis24: va bene grazie
<ExPBoy> pac, io ricontrollerei le opzioni del bios
<jester-> se usb il pc ne supporta il boot?
<pac> ExPBoy: lo faccio poi posto la foto ok?
<ExPBoy> probabile che non la supporti se è datato
<ExPBoy> pac, ok
<ExPBoy> ora sei su quel pc?
<jester-> o se ti hanno rifilato un fondo di magazzino di 5 anni facon le famigerate offerte
<dysprositos> scusate ancora una cosa, quello che mi fa scaricare è un torrent, ma non ho il programma per poi scaricarlo, non esiste il link diretto?
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> mica le fanno per altro le offerte
<jester-> dysprositos: scaria la iso
<jester-> scarica
<ExPBoy> http://releases.ubuntu.com e scegli la distro che vuoi
<dysprositos> dove la trovo?
<jester-> lol
<dysprositos> grazie mille
<sacarde> dysprositos, provato a passare nomodeset  ?
<pac> alex88: eccohttp://imagebin.org/276729
<pac> http://imagebin.org/276729
<pac> akis24: http://imagebin.org/276729
<pac> alex88: scusami
<alex88> pac: no problem ;)
<pac> alex88: grazie
<akis24> pac: che voci hai disponibili oltre quelle che si vedono ?
<pac> akis24: nessuna
<akis24> pac: spiegami perche' prima era vista e ora non dovrebbe esserlo allora .... a meno che sia danneggiata o assente qualcosa sulla usb ...
<pac> akis24: prima era vista dal sistema operativo ora è il boot che non la vede come faccio a rispondere a questa domanda
<pac> akis24: ma poi perchè i boot degli pc la vedono?
<pac> akis24: altri
<jester-> pac: se pc vegiotto non fa boot da usb
<akis24> pac: prova con un altra usb se no restiamo a vita a farci domande..
<jester-> e il problema è del pc non di ubuntu
<pac> jester-: avrà si e no 5 anni!
<pac> akis24: se copio il contenuto della chiavetta su scheda sd va bene lo stesso
<jester-> pac: e dici poco?
<jester-> 5 anni per un pc equivale a tipa sugli 80
<jester-> pac: hai un lettore  dvd usalo
<pac> jester-: non saprei ma perché sul portatile che è più datato va tutto bene?
<jester-> pac: secibdi te?
<jester-> secondo*
<pac> jester-: si mi sa che farò così
<jester-> pac: e è logico che la usb con la live funza
<jester-> quindi che possiamo fare noi
<pac> jester-: boh mistero!
<pac> jester-: più di questo direi proprio nulla anzi vi ringrazio
<jester-> non è mica una regola che da una certa daa boot usb funza o non funza
<jester-> data*
<pac> jester-: ma se facessi installare un hd per ubuntu?
<jester-> il portaitlle monta una scheda che la supporta e il pc no
<jester-> pac: usare il dvd non va bene?
<hertok> ciao ragà
<hertok> grazie per l'aiuto dellaltra volta
<hertok> mi è sevito tantissimo
<simos> come faccio ad eliminare windows xp e installare ubunt sul mio pc?
<cybernova> !installazione | simos
<ubot-it> simos: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> simos: forse faresti bene a installare accanto win almeno all'inizio
<simos> cioè?
<simos> come faccio?
<akis24> simos: basta seguire le fasi di installazione e hai l'opzione per installare ubuntu accanto a win e coesistono entrambi
<simos> però il pc che ho è vecchiotto e adesso windows mi da qualche problemino
<simos> per questo volevo sostituirlo con ubuntu
<akis24> simos: centra nulla ubuntu è alternativo a win hai il tempo di apprendere e poi volendo lo togli dopo e sempre possibile farlo
<simos> quindi io inserisco il cd di ubuntu
<jester-> simos: eliminare winsz non è mai una buona idea
<simos> e lo installo parallelamente
<akis24> simos:  guarda le foto qui e capirai  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<jester-> simos: raccomandato: deframmentare xpprima di installare e ridurre la pasrtizione
<simos> grazie mille akis24
<simos> e anche agli altri
<simos> con le foto sono riuscito a capire bene
<akis24> bene
<simos> con open suse vale la stessa cosa?
<simos> cioè posso affiancarlo a win xp?
<jester-> simos: boh dovrebbe
<jester-> simos:  /j #opensuse
<dysprositos> Akis24?????
<akis24> dysprositos: ?
<dysprositos> ho provato con il 12.04
<dysprositos> ma mi fa sempre lo stesso scherzo
<dysprositos> lo schermo sfarfalla e non va più avanti
<akis24> dysprositos: mnessun messaggi odi errore ?
<dysprositos> solo quella della scheda di rete broadcom
<akis24> dysprositos: ditele le cose mica sappiamo a distanza noi
<akis24> dysprositos: incolla su paste messaggio errore
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> ola
<dysprositos> b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware  file "b43-open /ucode.fw" not found
<jester-> dysprositos: alla brodacom bisogna installare il fermare ma devi esere connesso a cavo
<dysprositos> sono connesso a cavo e tramite un tutorial ho messo anche la scheda di rete nella blacklist, ma nn è cambiato nulla
<dysprositos> anche se credo che il passaggio di inserire la scheda di rete nella blacklist, non è andato a buon fine, visto che nel ripartire l'installazione mi segnala cmq lo stesso errore
<hertok> per imprare ad usare l'ambiente unix cosa mi consigliate
<glpiana> !chat | hertok
<ubot-it> hertok: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> dysprositos, hai già visto il wiki relativo alle schede broadcom?
<glpiana> !broadcom | dysprositos
<ubot-it> dysprositos: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<hertok> grazie
<glpiana> dysprositos, inoltre per la tua scheda dovresti avere la possibilità di mettere il firmware tramite il gestore dei driver aggiuntivi
<dysprositos> avevo già letto, ma non so come intervenire, dov'è che dovrei scrivere quei comandi scritti in wiki?
<glpiana> dysprositos, in un terminale
<dysprositos> già me se non mi si installa ubuntu, come diavolo faccio ad andare sulle impostazioni di sistema e quindi sui driver aggiuntivi
<dysprositos> attenzione, forse son riuscito a farlo partire in bassa risoluzione
<dysprositos> o qualcosa di simile...non trovando una soluzione ho provato a smanettare nei vari tipi di installazione...stiamo a vedere
<dysprositos> si, semvra che si stia installando, ma come si dice dalle mie parti: non gridiamo troppo forte :)
<simos>  akis : non parte l'installazione pur avendo impostato il boot
<akis24> simos: hai creato la usb ? come ? da win ?
<simos> pc
<simos> con un altro oc
<simos> ho creato un cd
<simos> eci ho messo dentro l iso
<akis24> simos: come hai masterizzato l'iso
<akis24> simos:  copiato dentro ?
<simos> si
<akis24> simos: devi masterizzare usando l'opzione scrivi iso
<akis24> simos: non copiare come dati non funziona...
<simos> mi chiede come utilizzare il disco
<simos> unità flash usb
<simos> o lettore cd/dvd
<jester-> !iso | simos
<ubot-it> simos: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<DarthDepa> ciao a tutti :) Io ho un'installazione di Ubuntu 13.04... Vorrei disabilitare il timeout del grub all'avvio. Quindi voglio che la finestra del GRUB mi venga mostrata ed attenda la mia selezione manuale.
<DarthDepa> come posso fare? :)
<glpiana> !grub | DarthDepa qui trovi tutto quello che ti serve
<ubot-it> DarthDepa qui trovi tutto quello che ti serve: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<DarthDepa> glpiana: grazie, ma non posso usare GrubCutomizer perchè non ho interfaccia grafica...
<DarthDepa> :(
<glpiana> DarthDepa, grub costumizer non era un'opzione
<glpiana> DarthDepa, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/FileCartelle#Il_file_grub_.28.2Fetc.2Fdefault.2Fgrub.29
<DarthDepa> glpiana: scusa, ma non avevo letto benissimo... ho visto che era sufficiente modificare il timeout, settandolo a -1, per ottenere un'attesa illimitata
<DarthDepa> glpiana: grazie mille .)
<glpiana> :)
<pasqualate> ciao a tutti, sono un principiante del mondo ubuntu ed ho un problema al momento dell'avvio di ubuntu
<pasqualate> quando arrivo al grub devo scegliere la modalità ripristino poi resume per riuscire a far partire il sistema altrimenti se provo direttamente mi appare una schermata nera e da lì non si schioda
<krabador> pasqualate, di che hardware e versione di ubuntu parliamo?
<pasqualate> allora, la versione ubuntu è la 12.04
<pasqualate> hardware amd 64 2800+ ram 1 giga
<krabador> pasqualate, scheda video?
<pasqualate> sapphire 256mb ati
<krabador> pasqualate, modello?
<pasqualate> radeon 9250
<krabador> pasqualate, che versione del kernel hai?
<pasqualate> non lo so...come faccio a ricavarla?
<krabador> pasqualate, da quale macchina stai scrivendo adesso ?
<pasqualate> da quella che ti ho descritto...paolo-desktop
<krabador> allora digita da terminale , uname -r
<pasqualate> fatto
<krabador> pasqualate, il risultato ?
<pasqualate> 3.2.0-56 generic
<krabador> pasqualate, scusami, da quanto tempo hai questo problema?
<pasqualate> da oggi, giorno in cui ho sostituito windows xp con ubuntu
<krabador> pasqualate, da quando l'hai installato , hai avuto sempre questo problema?
<pasqualate> sì, anche con la versione precedente, cioè la 11.10
<krabador> pasqualate, il supporto di installazione è andato senza problemi?
<pasqualate> no, ho dovuto premere F6 e togliere nomescript o qualcosa del genere
<pasqualate> poi è andato via liscio
<krabador> pasqualate, nomodeset
<krabador> pasqualate, perfetto , va allora inserito nel grub
<krabador> pasqualate, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> da terminale+
<krabador> aggiungi nomodeset, a fianco di quiet splash
<krabador> salva , riavvia normalmente
<pasqualate> sempre tra virgolette
<pasqualate> "quiet splash","nomodeset"
<glpiana> "quiet splash nomodeset"
<pasqualate> bene...riavvio e grazie!
<glpiana> pasqualate, spe
<pasqualate> finger crossed!
<glpiana> pasqualate, dopo aver modificato il file devi dare: sudo update-grub
<glpiana> troppo tardi
<anna89> ho bisogno di assistenza+
<pasqualate> salve, ho un problema all'avvio di ubuntu 12.04 da un desktop con scheda video redeo 9250 256mb ati sapphire, ram 1 giga, amd 64 2800+
<pasqualate> da grub devo andare in modalità ripristino, resume per far partire ubuntu...altrimenti schermo nero
<anna89> ho un problema, dopo aver effettuato l'aggiornamento di kubuntu, durante il riavvio si è bloccato alla pagina iniziale con la scritta in centro KUBUNTU e non posso fare piu niente
<annalisa89> salve
<annalisa89> ho un problema, dopo aver effettuato l'aggiornamento di kubuntu, durante il riavvio si è bloccato alla pagina iniziale con la scritta in centro KUBUNTU e non posso fare piu niente
<annalisa89> ho un problema, dopo aver effettuato l'aggiornamento di kubuntu, durante il riavvio si è bloccato alla pagina iniziale con la scritta in centro KUBUNTU e non posso fare piu niente
<pasqualate> ciao a tutti, sono un principiante del mondo ubuntu ed ho problemi all'avvio di ubuntu 12.04
<pasqualate> in grub devo scegliere modalità ripristino-resume per far partire ubuntu
<pasqualate> altrimenti schermata nera
<pasqualate> e questo al secondo riavvio, perchè al primo mi si blocca tutto...schermo colorato e lampeggio luci tastiera
<pasqualate> ho un pc con processore amd athlon 64 processo 2800+, scheda grafica radeon 9250 256mb ati sapphire, 1 giga di ram, kernel 3.2.0-56-generic
<busy87> pasqualate hai installato i driver della scheda video?
<pasqualate> no, come faccio?
<busy87> pasqualate http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<pasqualate> ok...lo scrivo sull'altro pc dato che sono in chat sul laptop
<busy87> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<pasqualate> ok sta cercando...
<krabador> pasqualate, torna sul terminale
<pasqualate> nessun driver propietario è in uso su questo sistema...ok ora vado al terminale
<pasqualate> dimmi
<pasqualate> grazie intanto a tutti!
<krabador> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> vedi se c'è nomodeset
<krabador> dopo il salvataggio di prima
<pasqualate> c'è
<krabador> adesso manda sudo update-grub
<krabador> altrimenti non lo tiene in considerazione il cambiamento
<krabador> pasqualate, manda sudo update-grub, dopo aver chiuso gedit
<pasqualate> fatto
<pasqualate> riavvio?
<krabador> si
<krabador> riavvia, e carica normalmente
<pasqualate> ok...ti sto scrivendo da un altro pc quindi ora andremo meglio
<annalisa89> il mio kubuntu è bloccato come faccio????
<annalisa89> come faccio??
<pasqualate> grazie krabador tutto ok ora!
<krabador> pasqualate, perfetto
<krabador> busy87, sotto la radeon hd 5xxx, niente è piu supportato da driver closed
<busy87> krabador azz non lo sapevo
<annalisa89> ma a me qualcuno mi aiuta???
<krabador> busy87, è abbastanza antipatico
<busy87> annalisa89 spiega meglio il tuo problema
<krabador> annalisa89, vuoi parlare con anna89 o annalisa89 ?
<annalisa89> ok grazie, allora ho installato l'ultima versione di kubuntu, durante l'ultimo passagio c'era scritto di riavviare il pc e l'ho fatto. durante il riavvio il pc si è bloccato sulla scheramata KUBUNTU posizionata al centro del monitor....
<annalisa89> non posso fare piu nulla...
<annalisa89> non funziona niente....
<krabador> annalisa89, da dove stai scrivendo adesso?
<annalisa89> da un'altro pc
<krabador> annalisa89, dal pc con kubunu, carica, quando si blocca  premi ctrl alt f1
<annalisa89> krabador, sto scrivendo da un'altro pc
<metalgear1987> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<annalisa89> krabador, lo faccio subito, un'attimo solo...
<krabador> annalisa89, dimmi se appare il terminale
<metalgear1987> ho appena installato xubuntu 13.10 e relativi aggiornamenti, ma ho un problema con i fimati che si vedono a scatti. Ho provato sia con parole che con vlc, quindi sicuramente non è un problema di codec
<annalisa89> krabador ho una schermata nera con scritto sopra in alto gnu grub versione 2,00-19ubuntu2,1
<krabador> metalgear1987, che scheda video hai?
<krabador> annalisa89, da quel pc, fai il login, con l'utente che avevi
<metalgear1987> stavo appunto incollando l'output di lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/6405496/
<metalgear1987> cmq è una geforce 2 mx200
<annalisa89> krabador, scusa ma non sono pratica come si fa???
<metalgear1987> i driver dovrebbero essere ok perchè l'accelerazione 3d è attivata
<annalisa89> krabador, come posso fare
<krabador> annalisa89, da quel pc, dovresti avere adesso, dopola pressione di ctrl alt f1
<krabador> annalisa89, la richiesta di login
<krabador> annalisa89, inserisci user name e password
<krabador> metalgear1987, quanta ram hai?
<Ernest_> raga,ubuntu mi vede la rete wifi ma non si connette
<metalgear1987> 1 gb di ram
<Ernest_> ho provato con questo comando: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci -k|grep -EiA3 net|pastebinit
<Ernest_> ma dice che è impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<krabador> Ernest_, che ubuntu hai?
<Ernest_> 12.04
<annalisa89> krabador, non cel'ho
<annalisa89> non ho quella schermata che dici tu
<annalisa89> krabador, nella schermata nera vedo kubuntu, opzioni avanzate kubuntu
<krabador> annalisa89, carica kubuntu
<krabador> annalisa89, e dopo premi ctrl alt f1
<annalisa89> krabador, li premo prima che il pc si blocchi???
<krabador> annalisa89, no, quando si blocca
<annalisa89> krabador, non va proprio, non succede nulla
<annalisa89> krabador, ho fatto quello che mi hai detto ma non succede niente...
<krabador> annalisa89, avvia il pc , alla schermata di selezione di kubuntu , alla prima linea, premi e
<krabador> metalgear1987, non puoi installare gli ultimi driver proprietari di nvidia, per quella scheda, la versione del server x nella 13.10 non la supporta
<krabador> metalgear1987, con quella configurazione sarebbe piu' indicata lubuntu
<metalgear1987> capito, anche se trovo strano che non vada con i driver open
<metalgear1987> grazie mille per il tuo aiuto e per la tua indicazione
<metalgear1987> lxde non mi piace, vorrà dire che proverò mamma debian
<metalgear1987> grazie ancora krabador
<krabador> metalgear1987, potresti provare una distro con xorg 1.12, in cui funzionerebbero i driver nvidia
<krabador> metalgear1987, prova con la 12.04
<krabador> metalgear1987, i nvidia-96 li' ci sono
<annalisa89> krabador, allora niente di nuovo, ma ho riprovato come mi hai detto prima e sono riuscita ad entrare nella schermata nera dove mi chiede il login però sparisce subito e non mi fa mettere nomeutente  e password
<krabador> annalisa89, quando accendi il pc
<krabador> annalisa89, hai la schermata con le varie opzioni di caricamento?
<annalisa89> krabador, ho la schermata con le solite scritte bianche
<krabador> annalisa89, alla prima linea , premi è
<krabador> annalisa89, apparirà una scheramata , in cui editare delle opzioni
<annalisa89> krabador, aspetto che arriva al punto dove esce la scritta kubuntu al centro della pagina e schiaccio ctrl alt f1 e mi appare la schermata nera con scritto login ma va via subito
<krabador> annalisa89, e , non "è"
<krabador> annalisa89, avvia, e alla schermata con le scritte bianche , premi il tasto e, con la prima linea selezionata
<annalisa89> krabador l'ho fatto ma non mi da niente, ci riprovo
<metalgear1987> krabador, grazie ma la 12.04 è troppo vecchia, volevo qualcosa di nuovo, provo debian che i driver li ha
<Ernest_> krabador hai qualche soluzione al problema?
<krabador> metalgear1987, i 96 non supportano x 1.13
<krabador> qualsiasi distribuzione recente, con xorg 1.13 non ha gli nvidia-96 funzionanti
<krabador> metalgear1987, se la versione di debian che installi ha uno xorg superiore all'1.12 , non puo' farti funzionare i 96.
<krabador> Ernest_, hai la lista delle reti wifi, nel task di network manager?
<annalisa89> krabador io il tuo gergo non lo capisco...
<Ernest_> c'è solo la mia
<krabador> annalisa89, mettiti con quel pc, vicino a questo in cui scrivi
<annalisa89> krabador, sono vicino
<Ernest_> quando faccio connetti, mi chiede la pw un paio di volte e poi dice che sono disconnesso
<krabador> annalisa89, quando accendi il pc con kubuntu, hai una schermata tipo questa http://i.stack.imgur.com/Db5MK.png ?
<annalisa89> krabador, no ne ho un'altra adesso
<annalisa89> krabador, come faccio a fartela vedere
<krabador> !imagebin | annalisa89
<ubot-it> annalisa89: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> annalisa89, a prescindere dal contenuto delle scritte, è simile a quella dell'immagine che ti ho mandato?
<krabador> Ernest_, da terminale lspci , incolla il contenuto in pastebin,e incolla il link qui
<krabador> !pastebin Ernest_
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> !pastebin | Ernest_
<ubot-it> Ernest_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<annalisa89> krabador, tipo questa http://www.dotnethell.it/img/bios0.png
<krabador> annalisa89, quello accade appena accendi, subuto dopo, non ha una schermata come quella che ti ho fatto vedere?
<annalisa89> no
<annalisa89> krabador, no
<krabador> anna89, hai direttamente il caricamento di kubuntu?
<krabador> annalisa89, hai direttamente il caricamente di kubuntu?
<annalisa89> krabador, cosa significa se ho il caricamento???
<krabador> annalisa89, lo hai installato tu il sistema operativo?
<annalisa89> krabador, si l'ho installato io, sono andata nel bios e ho selezionato l'opzione del cd per poter installare kubuntu dal cd e poi ha fatto l'installazione da solo. poi ho fatto l'aggiornamento da un msg che ho visualizzato sul pc...
<krabador> annalisa89, riavvia quel pc, mettiti a premere continuamente il tasto shift
<krabador> e dimmi cosa succede
<simone> Ciao a tutti, ho un pc con ubuntu 13.04, se collego un mouse e tastiera usb il sistema non me li fa funzionare.
<simone> il pc è di un cliente ed è stato aggiornato..
<simone> dall'aggiornamento non funzionano più le porte usb..
<simone> ps2 invece la tastiera va
<krabador> simone, prima dell'aggiornamento funzionava tutto ?
<krabador> aggiornata dalla 12.10?
<simone> 13.04
<simone> mi dice che andava si
<simone> penso di si.. dalla 12.10
<krabador> simone, premi ctrl alt f1, apparirà un terminale a tutto schermo, esegui il login testuale, e manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> con il pc connesso
<simone> avevo provavo con ctrl alt f1..
<krabador> ma?
<simone> il display diventa nero ma non vedo il cursore
<simone> led verde nel display cmq
<krabador> simone, solo completamente nero? senza terminale ?
<simone> esatto
<simone> riesco ad entrare nel terminale cmq usando solo la tastiera
<krabador> simone, ctrl alt f2 ?
<simone> stessa cosa
<simone> come faccio a tornare all'ambiente grafico?
<annalisa89> krabador, fatto mi esce una schermata nera con scritte bianche: un elenco lungo con su scritto strarting profile ecc
<krabador> simone, ctrl alt f7
<annalisa89> krabador, con scritto  starting profile ecc.
<krabador> simone, con ctrl alt t, apri il terminale, manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade e riavvia
<krabador> annalisa89, puoi essere piu' precisa sul contenuto delle linee?
<krabador> annalisa89, ?
<annalisa89> krabador, ci sono all'inizio della pagina c'è scritto: skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable:usr.bin.firefox
<annalisa89> krabador, poi: *starting bluetooth daemon
<krabador> annalisa89, ok
<Guiduccio> Ciao
<krabador> annalisa89, a che punto si blocca?
<annalisa89> krabador, po di seguito ce una lista di scritte che inizia per * starting ...
<Guiduccio> scusa ma nn l'ho scritto io...
<simone> kabrador.. ho dovuto dargli anche un --reconfigure -a
<simone> come suggerito..
<simone> adesso sta macinando..
<Guiduccio> Sto scaricando ubuntu e volevo qualche consiglio per farlo avviare da pennetta usb
<annalisa89> krabador: ce una cosa strana vicino a tutte queste scritte ce scritto ok, tranne che in una dove ce scritto fail.
<krabador> simone, se hai avuto errore, con quel suggerimento, la procedura di aggiornamento non era finita correttamente
<krabador> annalisa89, a che punto si blocca?
<krabador> Guiduccio, che sistema operativo stai usando adesso?
<Guiduccio> Windows 8.1
<krabador> Guiduccio, allora, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Guiduccio> è in italiano?
<krabador> usa questo programma
<annalisa89> krabdor: si blocca in questa schermata
<Guiduccio> grazie
<krabador> annalisa89, hai un cursore lampeggiante?
<krabador> !imagebin | annalisa89
<ubot-it> annalisa89: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<annalisa89> krabador: il pc se viene avviato normalmente si blocca alla scritta centrale di kubuntu tipo questa http://picchiopc.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/ubuntu9_10_boot.png
<annalisa89> krabador: altrimenti se schiccio i tasti di spostamento mi esce un'altra pagina nera con le scritte bianche
<simone> ha finito di fare il "reconfigure.."
<simone> lancio l'altro comando ora?
<Guiduccio> Scusate...ho un problema ho dimenticato la psw administrator di un mio portatile che non uso + da tanto tempo. Avviandolo con ubuntu posso riuscire anche a resettare la psw di windows? Grazie
<annalisa89>  krabador, vi ho mandato anche l'altra immagine
<remix_tj> Guiduccio: certo, ma servono degli strumenti particolari. Cerca su google chntpw
<Guiduccio> Grazie remix_tj
<Mrwhite> Ciao ragazzi
<Mrwhite> ho fatto un mezzo casino con ubuntu 13
<Mrwhite> ho una nvidia e erano installati i driver nvidia ufficiali ma ho editato evidentemente il file xorg.org perché una app me lo richiedeva. Digitato il comando mi faceva qualche Washington e al riavvio dopo il login non vedo nulla
<annalisa89> ma non ce piu nessuno
<Mrwhite> come posso cancellare il file xorg.conf che prima non c era e far andare tutto come prima?
<Guiduccio> Ma chntpw lo posso utilizzare anche con una pendrive? Il mio portatile non ha il lettore cd.
<davidevlad> ho scaricato e masterizzato su dvd Ubuntu ma all'avvio il boot è sempre sull' hd e nel bios non ho altre opzioni di boot. (windows 8.1)
<cybernova> davidevlad, hai masterizzato l'iso di ubuntu come file immagine o hai semplicemente inserito il file su dvd e masterizzato?
<davidevlad> file .iso
<cybernova> davidevlad, hai un pc con uefi?
<davidevlad> cybernova, no
<cybernova> davidevlad, nel BIOS dovresti comunque trovare un'opzione di boot in cui dare la precedenza al lettore dvd
<cybernova> ci deve essere è quasi impossibile che non ci sia
<davidevlad> cybernova, non ho altra possibilità che l' hd. In alternativa dovrei creare io un percorso alternativo. Ma non saprei come fare
<Mr> C e nessuno?
<cybernova> !nessuno | Mr
<ubot-it> Mr: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cybernova> davidevlad, mi dai più informazioni sul tuo pc? cos'hai un laptop o un desktop? marca scheda madre?
<davidevlad> notebook. Asus f550c windows 8.1
<cybernova> davidevlad, hai un laptop con uefi
<cybernova> !uefi | davidevlad
<ubot-it> davidevlad: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Guest92098> Ragazzi ho un problemino, macbookpro2008,schedanvideo nvidiagtqualcosa, driver nvidia installati e funzionanti. Ubuntu 13.10. Ho creato ed editato il xorg.conf e al riavvio dopo il login schermata nera
<Guest92098> Cosa posso fare?
<Guest92098> Oltre a reinstallare tutto ovviamente XD
<Ernest_> ho risolto il proble che ubuntu non si collegava a internet (anche se ha un segnale minore di quanto dovrebbe essere) ma firefox non si connette
<Ernest_> ho risolto il proble che ubuntu non si collegava a internet (anche se ha un segnale minore di quanto dovrebbe essere) ma firefox non si connette
<cybernova> !spam | Ernest_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'spam'
<cybernova> lol Ernest_ non spammare
<Ernest_> scusa, ma nessuno mi rispondeva
<cybernova> Ernest_, non ti preoccupare che se qualcuno sa come aiutarti ti risponde...bisogna essere pazienti
<edo1993> ciao a tutti, come faccio a tornare da lubuntu a ubuntu? ho già provato sudo apt-get install ubuntu.desktop
<edo1993> ma rimane sempre lubuntu
<Guest194> ubuntu-desktop con il trattino
<edo1993> provato anche quello
<Guest194> fai logout, al login dovrebbe apparire un menu dove scegli il desktop, scegli Ubuntu o Unity
<Guest194> oppure Cambia utente
<Guest194> http://static.linuxplained.com/images/2012/10/Ubuntu_Auto_Login.jpg <<---- clicca sul menu Lubuntu che e' in basso
<Guest194> ... prego, non c'e' di che :/
<tony00> Buona sera a tutti quando ho messo la cartella Joomla dentro /var/www/ ma quando accedo dal browser mi dice che non ho le autorizzazioni
<jester-> !chat | tony00
<ubot-it> tony00: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tony00> ah scusate pensavo che fosse inerente
<tony00> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<laura__> come  posso  istallare  un  programma  di  giochi  di  carte  on  line   su  lub  12.04?????
<jester-> !chat | laura__
<ubot-it> laura__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<laura__> come  posso  trovare  i  comandi  pe r quel  programma  che  s i s carica  dal  sito http://www.burraconline.com/
<jester-> !chat | laura__
<laura__> sto  chattando     non  qiui?
<Simodium> buonasera
<Simodium> Con che comando posso identificare il modello della scheda madre montata sul mio pc? (ubuntu 12.04 è la versione del s.o.)
<jester-> Simodium: lshw
<davidevlad> Ho installato Ubuntu 12.04 col dvd, e al termine ho riavviato il notebook. Al riavvio, non mi rende possibile l'avvio di ubuntu. (windows 8.1)
<Simodium> Grazie. E un comando specifico solo per la scheda madre?
<cristian_c> Simodium, no
<cristian_c> Simodium, che ti serve sapere?
<Simodium> il modello della scheda madre. Ho provato sudo lshw | head ma mi mostra poche righe, proverò a spostare il risultato su un file di testo
<Simodium> risolto
<crisdonno> salva ragazzi, ho un netbook con un processore intel atom da 1.66GHz e 2GB di ram. sono indeciso tra installare lubuntu e xubuntu, lo userò per creare dei piccoli programmi quando sono all'università. voi quale mi consigliate di installare?
<cristian_c> crisdonno, provali entrambi in live, poi decidi
<crisdonno> gli gia provati entrambi in live, ma non riesco a decidere, l'unica differenza che ho riscontrato fino ad ora, è il quantitativo di ram piu altro, richiesto da xubuntu. la mia domanda, oltre alla ra, è: a livello prestazionale chi mi garantisce di piu su quel processore?
<cristian_c> crisdonno, dipende dalle applicazioni che utilizzi, ma certo il de incide sul consumo di risorse
<jester-> crisdonno: lubuntu è leggerino ma triste
<jester-> xubuntu pesa poco ed è milto configurabile
<crisdonno> secondo voi con 2GB di ram, la differenza non si dovrebbe notare?
<jester-> crisdonno: direi di no
<jester-> e comunque dipende anche dalla cpu
<jester-> se la cpu è scarsotta hai vpoglia di mettere ram
<crisdonno> ecco io anche a quello puntavo, un atom a quale puo reagire meglio? fate conto che su quel netbook c'è gia installato windows 7 professional, che fino ad ora non ha dato alcun problema
<jester-> crisdonno: second ma va bene  pure kubuntu che con gli effetti spenti tacchina meglio di xfce
<crisdonno> personalmente non amo kde
<jester-> vedi un po te
<crisdonno> comunque se installassi in dual boot xubuntu e windows 7 e volessi poi installare lubuntu, in fase di installazione cosa dovrei fare?
<jester-> il sistema è sempre lo stesso, una volta installato aggiungerai lubuntu_desktop
<crisdonno> e per rimuovere ogni componente di xubuntu?
<jester-> se non in uso è come se non ci fosse, non serve rimuovere
<jester-> al login scegli cosa usare
<crisdonno> è solo per riguadagnare memoria sull' HD
<jester-> 150 mb piu o meno
<crisdonno> ah allora va bene, farò così nel caso mi servirà. grazie di tutto, site stati utilissimi ;-D
<crisdonno> ultima cosa, per ricreare la live usb quale programma mi consigliate?
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<crisdonno> un po' di tempo fa avevo utilizzato anche lili linux, cosa ve ne pare?
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<doom_> buona sera a tutti posso fare qualche domanda ?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | doom_
<ubot-it> doom_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<doom_> | cristian_c| beh sono un po' noob e ho appena installato l'ambiente grafico gnome su ubuntu 13.04 tramite pacchetto mi chiedevo se avevo installato l'ultima versione di gnome
<cristian_c> doom_, controlla di aver installato gnome-shell
<doom_> | cristian_c| come faccio a controllare?
<krabador> doom_, apri il terminale
<krabador> doom_, e manda gnome-shell --version
<doom_> |karabador, fatto mi dice 3.6.3.1 l'ultima è la 10 giusto?
<krabador> doom_, si, l'ultima in assoluto è la 3.10.2
<doom_> |karabador, ma avendo la versione 13.04 del SO crea problemi?leggevo di alcuni bug
<Eagle2> sera
<krabador> doom_, se puoi , passa alla 13.10
<doom_> krabador, per poterla installare cosa mando in terminale ?
<krabador> doom_, puoi fare il salto di versione, ma te lo sconsiglo
<krabador> doom_, purtroppo qualcosa potrebbe andare storto.
<krabador> e comunque vai a metterci lo stesso tempo
<doom_> krabador, quindi cosa mi consigli?
<krabador> doom_, se puoi, fai il backup
<krabador> doom_, e fai l'installazione
<doom_> krabador, kk allora comincio col backup e poi provo incrociando le dita
<krabador> doom_, scarica la iso, fai il supporto
<krabador> nel senso , la pendrive
<krabador> o il dvd
<doom_> krabador, kk
<krabador> entra con "prova ubuntu senza installarlo"
<krabador> inizia l'installazione
<krabador> e puoi entrare qui,
<krabador> mentre installi
<krabador> se hai dubbi
<doom_> krabador, perfetto adesso metto a scaricare e fo tutti passaggi grazie mille
<krabador> doom_, di niente
<Mirko_> Ciao a tutti volevo qualche consiglio su che versione di linux installare sul mio vecchio pc.grazie
<cristian_c> Mirko_, quale pc?
<Mirko_> ciao Cristian ho un pentium 3 900mhz 256m di ram
<cristian_c> Mirko_, ci fai poco con una *buntu
<cristian_c> meglio dirottare i propri sforzi su una distro leggera
<Mirko_> tu ke sistema operativo mi consigli...perchè non ne posso più della microsoft
<cristian_c> Mirko_, sbagli
<cristian_c> winz fa sempre comodo
<Mirko_> si ma ogni volta ke fa qualke aggiornamento mi per un paio di giorni gira tutto molto lento e poi xp a bisogno dell'antivirus cosa ke linux da quanto so non serve
<cristian_c> Mirko_, se ben usato, anche xp è più sicuro. Ti consiglio di provare una distro per pc datati
<cristian_c> Qui parliamo di ubuntu
<Mirko_> ti ringrazio per le informazioni ke mi hai fornito ciao e buona serata
<inn> buonasera
<inn> come faccio a inserire un getwway specifico in ppp0 (pennetta umts), un dns e un subnetmask ?
<inn> per capirci ho un tunnel attivo versso un server di lavoro
<inn> ho configurato il tunnel sul pc (lo vedo sul terminale)
<inn> ma il pc non comunica con il tunnel
<krabador> inn, in network manager
<krabador> inn, che ubuntu hai'
<inn> per intenderci http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/TunnelIpv6
<krabador> ?
<inn> ubuntu 13.10
<inn> non capisci?
<krabador> inn, apri network manager, puoi cambiare dns subnetmask , selezionando la connessione, ed editandola
<inn> ok
<inn> ho una connessione ppp0 ( chiavetta usb)
<inn> ho bisogno del ipv6 non ipv4
<inn> forse non ho capito io?
<inn> kradador, faccio un postit esempio?
<inn> se edito /etc/network/interfaces risolvo qualcosa?
<inn> altra domanda: editando /etc/network/interfaces, devo riavviare? oppure lo prende da solo?
<krabador> inn, puoi, ma network manager ti fa impostare questi parametri per la connessione
<krabador> inn, la stai usando questa connessione su ubuntu?
<inn> adesso no
<inn> sono in wireless... ho una penetta vodafone
<ildaniel> salve a tutti. devo usare una stampante usb su router, ma non riesco a configurare cups....qualcuno sa aiutarmi= grazie
<inn> ti ricordo che ho un tunnel configurato su ubuntu 13.10 verificato con ifconfig da terminale
<ildaniel> quell' = era un ?
<cristian_c> ildaniel, che stampante è?
<cristian_c> ildaniel, hai attivato il print server sul router?
<ildaniel> cristian_c, si con win va. la stampante è una multifunzione samsung, direttamente tramite usb va
<cristian_c> ildaniel, intendevo dire: la stampante funge con winz collegata al router?
<ildaniel> cristian_c, si
<krabador> inn, quando attacchi la pennetta, poi configurare quei parametri già da network manager
<inn> da dove?
<inn> in pv4?
<inn> che cosa è instradamento?
<cristian_c> ildaniel, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=537877
<ildaniel> cristian_c, provo grazie
<inn> ecco cosa devo inserire auto ppp0 iface ppp0 inet6 v4tunnel         address xxxx:xxx:xx:xx::x         netmask xx         endpoint xxx.xx.xx.xx         local xx.xx.xx.xxx         ttl xxx         gateway xxxx:xxx:xx:xx::x
<inn> in /etc/network/interfaces
<inn> la domanda è: nel momento che edito devo applicarle con un riavvio oppure altro? c'è un altro modo per "applicare" i parametri sopra?
<krabador> inn, in /etc/network/interfaces, puoi configurare tutto, ma quei parametri li puoi cambiare anche da network manager
<dirtah> ciao a tutti :)
<dirtah> posso chiedervi una cosa?
<krabador> inn, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete
<krabador> inn, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<inn> vedo
<krabador> dirtah, chiedi pure
<dirtah> avevo python 2.7.3 installato. ho scaricato e compilato la v2.7.6 ma ho qualche problema, come faccio a tornare alla 2.7.3?
<dirtah> ho scaricato la 2.7.3 ma non cambia
<dirtah> e se provo a togliere python 2.7 mi vuole rimuovere un sacco di pacchetti D:
<krabador> dirtah, lo hai installato dai repositories di ubuntu?
<dirtah> da sorgente
<dirtah> la v.2.7.3 era dai repo
<dirtah> mentre la 2.7.6 l'ho compilata da sorgente
<jester-> dirtah: ubuntu os si regge su python
<dirtah> e mo che faccio?
<Eagle3> notte a tutti!  ciao
<jester-> dirtah: fai un ripristino di sistema che hai compromesso in modo serio
<jester-> !ripristino | dirtah
<ubot-it> dirtah: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<dirtah> nell'installare la 2.7.6 deve aver sovrascritto i file precedenti perché ho installato in /usr/local/
<jester-> dirtah: è irrimediabile e per giunta hai compilato
<dirtah> D:
<jester-> a quale pro?
<dirtah> dovevo restare con la 2.7.3? o installare la 2.7.6 da un'altra parte lasciando la 2.7.3 non toccata?
<cristian_c> eh, magari in /opt, sì
<dirtah> che stupido :/
<dirtah> ora vedo di ripristinare
<jester-> dirtah: ripristina
<ildaniel> cristian_c, i procedimenti soo gli stessi che già usavo, nel post in particolare dice di usare samba, per il suo specifico modello di router, ma non credo sia lo del mio. provoa "imitare" la configurazione per winx
<cristian_c> ildaniel, o ipp o smb
<cristian_c> non credo ve ne siano altre
<krabador> dirtah, ubuntu ha la sua impostazione, cambiare a mano componenti fondamentali, porta quasi sicuramente ad un sistema non funzionante
<dirtah> capisco
<dirtah> ora provo a ripristinare, grazie :)
<jester-> ubuntu e debian è quasi tutto pitone
<dirtah> che problemi/errori potrei riscontrare durante/dopo il ripristino?
<jester-> dirtah: in teoria nessuno, sostituisce il sistema senza formattare la partizione / e home
<jester-> te lo dice pure che / verrà segata e rifatta
<dirtah> quindi cancella tutto quello che c'è in /?
<dirtah> compresi i programmi installati?
<cristian_c> sì
<jester-> che installerai ma saranno gia configurati
<jester-> altrimenti che ripristino sarebbe
<dirtah> capito
<dirtah> sto creando la live
<ildaniel> cristian_c, la configurazione di winx usa protocollo LPR, dici che potrei usare quello?
<cristian_c> ildaniel, non ho idea, può darsi
<cristian_c> ma non è un protocollo di rete, mi pare
<ildaniel> oki
<cristian_c> ildaniel, forse hai ragione tu: lpd/lpr
<ildaniel> cristin_c, "lpd://hostname/queue" hostname immagino sia l'ip del router, ma queue? azz'è?
<ildaniel> cristian_c, che culo! risolto! grazie per le dritte, per onor di cronaca, queue= LPRServer
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ildaniel, procedura simile?
<ildaniel> cristian_c, identica, tranne il protocollo. dici di rispondere al post aggiungendo la parte diversa per la mia stampante?
<cristian_c> ildaniel, assolutamente sì, ogni contributo è ben accetto :)
<ildaniel> ciao a tutti 'notte!
<ilmago> salce
<ilmago> *salve
<ilmago> c' è qualcuno?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | ilmago
<ubot-it> ilmago: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-13
<Dix78> Ragazzi all'avvio del pc non esce più l'opzione per avviare da pennetta o da cd. (Acer 5630). Non posso accedere al bios perchè è protetto da password e non è in mio possesso.C'è installato Ubuntu-studio 13.10.
<krabador> Dix78, ed il sistema non parte?
<Dix78> krabador, funziona tutto ma volevo cambiare os e installarlo su tutto l'hd (prima , insieme ad ubuntu c'era win7 e la partizione è stata formattata)
<krabador> Dix78, se non riesci ad accedere a bios , non parte il menu di scelta rapida di boot all'avvio, non puoi
<Dix78> krabador, e non c'è soluzione?
<krabador> Dix78, no
<krabador> Dix78, se vuoi maneggiare la root, va fatto da live, o da un'altro sistema
<Dix78> krabador, lo so ma non posso usare la live :D Capito...espando la partizione con ubuntu13.10  e me la tengo a vita :P
<Dix78> krabador, grazie lo stesso dell'aiuto
<krabador> Dix78, puoi solo, da ubuntu studio 13.10 , cancellare la partizione adiacente
<krabador> ed usarla in un'altro modo
<gino_> problemino come facci a reinstallare le configurazioni di un programma?
<gino_> il programma è freeradius, l'ho rimosso con apt-get --purge remove freeradius, poi ho eliminato la dir in /etc/freeradius
<gino_> ora cerco di reinstallarlo ma dice che manca il file in /etc/freeradius/radiusd.conf
<krabador> gino_, quando dai sudo apt-get install freeradius ?
<krabador> !pastebin | gino_
<ubot-it> gino_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> posta qui il messaggio d'errore
<gino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6408235/
<gino_> e in effetti radiusd.conf manca, perche non lo reinstalla?
<krabador> gino_, l'installazione è andata a buon fine
<krabador> gino_, avresti avuto un messaggio di errore, li non c'è
<gino_> è alla fine!
<gino_> infatti non parte! manca il file radiusd.conf
<krabador> lo vedo, ma finisce comunque opportunamente la procedura di installazione
<krabador> gino_, di che ubuntu parliamo'
<krabador> ?
<gino_> ubuntu server 13.04
<gino_> ma esiste un modo per fare una installazione pulita che ingliori le precedenti?
<krabador> gino_, con apt-get , l'opzione install fa quello che deve fare
<krabador> gino_, il uo problema con freeradius non è isolato
<gino_> ha quindi è un po buggato!
<gino_> puo essere risolto?
<krabador> credo di si
<gino_> mi sapresti indicare come?
<krabador> dammi un attimo
<gino_> kk
<krabador> cerca comunque di non cancellare i file di configurazione di pacchetti disinstallati
<krabador> non occupano spazio, ed in caso di reinstallazione del software, sei avvantaggiato
<krabador> a meno che tu non abbia assolutamente bisogno del default
<gino_> era modificato ed errato, mi son detto ora lo riconfiguro da zero!
<krabador> gino_, hai provato ad editare a mano il file di configurazione?
<gino_> non ci sono file di configurazione! tu a quali ti riferisci!
<krabador> radiusd.conf
<gino_> non lo ha installato! non c'è in nessuna cartella ho fatto anche locate radiusd.conf! niente non lo ha reinserito!
<gino_> trovato apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" install freeradius
<gino_> ma dimmi tu uno cosa deve fare!
<krabador> gino_, http://wiki.freeradius.org/config/Configuration-files
<krabador> crea la cartella /etc/freeradius
<krabador> e mettici dentro radiusd.conf
<gino_> ho risolto dando il comando apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" install freeradius
<gino_> forza la ricompilazione!
<krabador> ok allora
<gino_> grazie krabador per questa sera è tutto io vo a nanna!!
<gino_> prima di fare altri danni
<alex-87-> Salve ho un problema,  come faccio a mettere la iso di ubuntu 13.10 su penna usb?
<krabador> alex-87-, che sistema stai usando adesso?
<alex-87-> windows 7
<krabador> allora http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<alex-87-> perfetto grazie mille
<krabador> di niente
<akis24> giorno
<ghigomatto> buongiono a tutti.
<ghigomatto> problema. ubuntu server 12.04 LTS, modulo apache ssl regolarmente installato, il servizio https non viene su, non è attivo, non capisco come mai. Devo configurare vh in porta 80 e vh in porta 443, l'ho fatto come si deve, ma il servizio ssl non c'è...com'è possibile?
<akis24> !apache
<ubot-it> apache: Installare e configurare Apache: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web - Installazione di un server LAMPP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<ghigomatto> ubot-it: scusami, ma se chiedo è perché sono cose che ho già fatto.
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<akis24> ghigomatto: aspetta se qualcuno legge è puo' risponderti
<ghigomatto> akis24: grazie, l'ho capito.
<ghigomatto> cd /etc
<ghigomatto> hahahahah
<ghigomatto> errore
<ghigomatto> Problema: ubuntu server 12.04 LTS, modulo apache ssl regolarmente installato, il servizio https non viene su, non è attivo, non capisco come mai. Devo configurare vh in porta 80 e vh in porta 443, l'ho fatto come si deve, ma il servizio ssl non c'è...com'è possibile?
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> sapete come poter riconfigurare la modalita' degli aggioenamenti?
<sacarde> in fase di installazione ho selezionato: nessun agg. automatico
<sacarde> adesso vorrei mettere: agg. di sicurezza
<akis24> sacarde: dal gestore aggiornamenti puoi reimpostare come vuoi
<sacarde> sono su una ubuntu-server
<sacarde> senza X
<sacarde> ensavo ci fosse un: dpkg-reconfigure ........
<akis24> sacarde: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/RigaDiComando
<Uzzi> Ciao a tutti
<akis24> sacarde: credo ti basti eliminare cancelletto dai file presenti  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Uzzi> su un ubuntu 11.04 come posso forzare su un laptop l'uso esclusivo del monitor esterno con anche una particolare risoluzione?
<ghigomatto> Problema: ubuntu server 12.04 LTS, modulo apache ssl regolarmente installato, il servizio https non viene su, non è attivo, non capisco come mai. Devo configurare vh in porta 80 e vh in porta 443, l'ho fatto come si deve, ma il servizio ssl non c'è...com'è possibile? C'è qualcuno che sa darmi qualche indicazione su come risolvere?
<sacarde> akis24, quindi e' soltanto un problema di repository ?
<akis24> sacarde: mai usato un server io suppongo diciamo  aspetta dammi un minuto vediamo...
<sacarde> graz
<OverMe> sacarde, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<remix_tj> ghigomatto:
<remix_tj> ghigomatto: intanto hai generato i certificati e abilitato il modulo di apache con a2enmod ssl ?
<ghigomatto> si, certo, e su altro ubuntu apparentemente idnetico funziona tutto.
<ghigomatto> ottengo che non ho l'https attivo, nonostante l'abbia abilitato col modulo relativo.
<sacarde> OverMe, si questa e' una via per fare quello che chiedevo
<sacarde> posso anche riconfigurare con: dpkg-reconfigure unattended-upgrades
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<OverMe> sacarde, sì
<ghigomatto> Jester ho bisogno di te!!!!!
<jester-> ma va>?
<sacarde> non trovo pero' questa finestra: http://digilander.libero.it/sacarde/np/tasksel-ubu.jpg
<ghigomatto> leggi quel che ho postato....dimmi la tua!
<ghigomatto> ps aux| grep apache
<OverMe> sacarde, e cosa compare?
<ghigomatto> errore...sto lavorando...
<ghigomatto> jester-: hai letto?
<jester-> ghigomatto: uorra uorra arrivai e non vidi il tuo psot
<jester-> post
<sacarde> OverMe, il reconfigure di unattended compare solo la scelta [si] [no]
<ghigomatto> Problema: ubuntu server 12.04 LTS, modulo apache ssl regolarmente installato, il servizio https non viene su, non è attivo, non capisco come mai. Devo configurare vh in porta 80 e vh in porta 443, l'ho fatto come si deve, ma il servizio ssl non c'è...com'è possibile? C'è qualcuno che sa darmi qualche indicazione su come risolvere?
<ghigomatto> jester-: hai letto adesso?
<jester-> eh
<ghigomatto> casino!
<ghigomatto> un altra macchina apparentemente identica funzia benissimo.
<OverMe> sacarde, eh, il sì è quello che ti interessa
<jester-> ghigomatto: controlla con bum se i servizi in questione sono a default
<jester-> ghigomatto: e prova da avviarli a mano
<ghigomatto> se eseguo netstat -av| grep tcp | grep http ottengo esclusivamente http, l'https non parte. ca@@...
<remix_tj> ghigomatto: l'error log di apache che dice?
<ghigomatto> https  è di apache, il servizio è già attivo. l'erro pur essendo impostato a debug (appositamente) non dice una mazza, sembra tutto ok. Sto impazzando. mod-security attivo da ambo le parti. (sia dove funzia sia dove il servizio https non sembra partire.
<ghigomatto> l'unico dubbio è sui moduli apache necessari a ssl, non è che senza particolari moduli esso non parte? quali sono eventualmente quelli "necessari" affinché si avvii regolarmente?
<ghigomatto> jester-: dove funzia è così: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6409781/
<jester-> ghigomatto: segui remix_tj che è il max expert. io conosco molto poco apache
<remix_tj> ghigomatto: ho come l'impressione che tu stia dimenticando qualcosa per strada
<remix_tj> dammi l'output di a2enmod ssl e il tuo conf del virtualhost con cat /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/*ssl*
<ghigomatto> remix_tj: grazie. ora arrivo con la roba che mi chiedi...
<ghigomatto> remix_tj: intanto questo è invece lo stato del servizio nella macchina dove non funzia https: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6409797/
<ghigomatto> remix_tj: a2enmod ssl Module ssl already enabled
<remix_tj> ghigomatto: hai riavviato il server apache?
<ghigomatto> n volte...ora ti posto il cat che chiedi, ma è roba da pazzi.
<ghigomatto> col cat che chiedi verifichi se esiste un occorrenza ssl sui vh, giusto?
<ghigomatto> ci sono molti vh, che per privacy non credo proprio di poterti postare. Semmai posso postarti la configurazione del vh ssl che non sembra funzionare.
<ghigomatto> remix_tj: qui la lista moduli differente tra i due server, il server A ha in pancia più moduli, quello B, hardenizzato, ne ha meno, ma https non ci gira. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6409894/
<ghigomatto> remix_tj: la lista rappresenta i soli moduli presenti su una macchina e certamente assenti sull'altra. Non di tutti i moduli presenti. solo quelli che non sono presenti sull'altra.
<Kaikias> Salve gente... avrei bisogno di un aiutone, ieri mentre tentavo di fare un avanzamento di sistema mi si è bloccato e riavviandolo credo di avewr fatto gravi danni... adesso all'avvio compare una scritta di errore del sistema... questa è una foto della stringa di errore che non mi fa avviare il sistema: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/6rvg.jpg/
<jester-> Kaikias: fsck /dev/sxx
<jester-> xx = lettera numero partizione
<jester-> sdxx
<blacklist> giorno a tutti
<blacklist> ho un piccolo problema con xubuntu 12.04
<jester-> dica
<blacklist> dopo aver aggiorn. la schermata di xubuntu 12.04 e cambiata
<jester-> cioè?
<blacklist> jester-, e diventata come quella di mint
<jester-> lol
<blacklist> si puo ripristinarla
<jester-> blacklist: alla finestra di login cambia la sessione
<jester-> in xfce
<blacklist> ok provo e rientro
<Kaikias> Jester: devo inserire quella stringa quando mi conpare l'errore in avvio?
<blacklist> jester-,
<blacklist> provato ma niente la schermata di login e sempre la stessa
<jester-> blacklist: se hai tipo mint significa che al login è settato quello
<Kaikias> Jester: potresti essere chiaro please non sono un hacker non ci capisco nulla
<jester-> Kaikias: alla finestra login cosa hai fatto
<jester-> Kaikias: fai foto e posta
<Kaikias> niente
<jester-> se non hai fatto nulla come pensi che cambi
<blacklist> e possibile che istallando un ppa di skin ambiance e radiance per xubuntu 12.04 mi ha cambiato la schermata di login
<Kaikias> ieri dopo che ho avviato l'aggiornamento di versione come mi avevi consigliato mi si è bloccato per via di quel problema che ti dicevo e ho dovuto resettare... successivamente non si è + riavviato e mi da quell'errore
<jester-> blacklist: possibile si, i ppa sono un cancro, salvo pochi casi
<annalisa89> ciao
<jester-> Kaikias: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<Kaikias> lo devo inserire quando mi compare la scermata di errore
<jester-> Kaikias: sudo ppa-purge  ilppache.hai.aggiunti
<jester-> Kaikias/ blacklist  sudo ppa-purge  ilppache.hai.aggiunti
<annalisa89> chi può aiutarmi a sbloccare il mio kubuntu??? sembrerebbe che l'ultimo aggiornamento della versione non sia andato a buon fine...
<jester-> Kaikias: quando compare la shell devi dare lo scandisk sella partizione /
<Kaikias> scusami ma allora questa a che serviva fsck /dev/sxx?????????
<jester-> annalisa89: cioè?
<jester-> Kaikias: eh su che partizione sta il sistema
<Kaikias> non lo so, ne ho due una su cui lavora ubuntu e l'altra su cui lavora win
<jester-> Kaikias: sda1 2 3 4? sdbxx?
<Kaikias> non lo so
<Kaikias> come lo ?
<jester-> Kaikias: sempre da quella shell dai: fdisk -l
<Kaikias> come lo scopro?
<jester-> la ext4 è linux
<Kaikias> ok
<Kaikias> poi che faccio?
<jester-> fsck /dev/sdxx  xx lettera numero della ext4
<annalisa89> jester, ieri ho cliccato sulla finestra su cui c'era scritto nuovo aggiornamento kubuntu e gli ho dato ok per iniziare... alla fine dell'aggiornamento è apparsa una finestra con su scritto riavviare il pc per completare l'installazione e ho fatto anche quello.Durante il riavvio il pc si è bloccato alla pagina iniziale del caricamento di kubuntu. hai presente la schermata con in centro la scritta kubuntu????
<beppe03> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi...Ho installato ubuntu con wubi ma si blocca a "Nouveau checking pramin for image"
<Kaikias> e il comando sudo ppa-purge  ilppache.hai.aggiunti quando lo dovrei usare?
<jester-> annalisa89: uso kakkaubuntu ma non ho visto aggironamenti del genere
<jester-> Kaikias: adesso
<annalisa89> jester: ho fatto l'aggiornamento 13.10 e al riavvio del pc si è bloccato e adesso non va piu e questo pc non fa niente e dentro ho delle cose che non posso perdere.... non riuscite ad aiutarmi???
<blacklist> jester-, e possibile che sia questo ppa shimmerproject/ppa
<Kaikias> jester-: allora vediamo se ho capito: fdisk -l -> sudo ppa-purge  ilppache.hai.aggiunti -> fsck /dev/sdxx.... giusto???
<annalisa89> jester. ho provato ad entrare nel terminale ma lo chiude subito senza darmi il tempo di immetere password e username
<Kaikias> AKIS24 ci sei?
<akis24> Kaikias: prima fdisk -l a seguire  fsck /dev/sd??  sostituisci ? con il numero corretto e poi sudo ppa-purge
<Kaikias> ok
<Kaikias> ;;;;)
<nino> salve necessito di supporto con freeradius! ho questo errore:  Error binding to port for 0.0.0.0 port 1812
<Kaikias> nino sei di CT
<nino> eccomi
<nino> ma sei qui da ieri sera!!
<LoZioNe> buongiorno a tutti
<Kaikias> no
<akis24> nino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/RadiusLdap
<Kaikias> Nino conosci Siciliano
<nino> No!
<OverMe> !chat | Kaikias
<ubot-it> Kaikias: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<OverMe> nino, è libera quella porta?
<nino> aks25 grazie ma uso mysql per gli utenti
<Kaikias> Akis24, dopo aver avviato questa procedura cosa dovrebbe succedere?
<nino> OverMe quale comando posso dare per risponderti?
<OverMe> nino, netstat -ntap
<akis24> Kaikias: dovrebbe eliminare i ppa aggiunti
<OverMe> !paste | nino
<ubot-it> nino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kaikias> ok
<nino> kk
<nino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6410224/
<Kaikias> provo il comando a dopo
<nino> ho killato il processo freeradius prima di dare il comado
<LoZioNe> Ragazzi ho un problema...all'avvio del s.o. mi avvia sempre il salvaschermo in finestra...da che può dipendere?Allego screen: [url=http://uppix.com/][img]http://uppix.com/f-kblob_autoavvio5283609c00148b05.png[/img][/url]
<OverMe> nino, e hai provato a farlo ripartire per vedere se ti da lo stesso errore?
<Guiduccio> Salve,sono un principiante
<nino> do il comando service freeradius start poi do freeradius -X questo è il risultato http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6410253/
<Guiduccio> Ho scaricato ubuntu ma non riesco ad installarlo sulla pennetta
<nino> devi usare un programma per installarlo sulla pennetta
<OverMe> nino, se fai partire il servizio perché poi dai freeradius -X ?
<nino> è un debug! vede se ci sono errori
<Guiduccio> Il programma è Universal usb installer?
<akis24> Guiduccio: sei su win ora ?
<OverMe> nino, o fai partire il servizio o lo fai partire con -X
<akis24> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Guiduccio> Si, win 8.1
<akis24> Guiduccio:  comunque devi seguire una procedura diversa per installare  ...
<akis24> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<nino> unetbootin puoi usare anche quello
<Guiduccio> Ho scaricato Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.4.7 va bene?
<akis24> Guiduccio:  si
<Guiduccio> Ok...ci provo
<nino> dando comunque service freeradius restart e  netstat -ntap non appare in elenco
<Guiduccio> Cosa devo selezionare nel "1 step" di Universal?
<jester->   Guiduccio hai la iso?
<jester-> o la devi scaricare
<Guiduccio> si...ho scaricato ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386 va bene?
<jester-> Guiduccio: clicca si tipo di sitema e scegli in fondo altro
<jester-> Guiduccio: poi  fagli caricare la iso
<OverMe> nino, ps aux | grep freeradius
<nino> freerad  25312  0.0  0.1 210272  4912 ?        Ssl  12:30   0:00 /usr/sbin/freeradius root     25620  0.0  0.0   9472   904 pts/1    S+   12:36   0:00 grep --color=auto freeradius
<OverMe> a me pare ci sia
<Guiduccio> Mi indicate un tutorial?
<OverMe> ridammi sudo netstat -ntap
<jester-> Guiduccio: cosa c'è di cosi strano
<nino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6410291/
<jester-> Guiduccio: ci sono pure le foto http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Guiduccio> Ok...grazie
<akis24> Guiduccio:  e pure questo  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<LoZioNe> UP?
<jester-> Guiduccio: browse vuol dire sfoglia
<OverMe> nino, prova ad ucciderlo controllando che sparisca da ps aux
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> come mia su xubuntu 13.10 non funziona l'icona dell'audio?
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: suona?
<akis24> LoZioNe: ma che link hai postato come si apre mistero...
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, sì, ma l'icona dell'audio è fissa.. sia se su alza il volume che no
<nino> kill -9 2917 dovrebbe bastare!
<OverMe> nino, controlla
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> come si fa?
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: impostazioni audio e scegli il canale uscita giusto
<LoZioNe> akis24, si in effetti ho ciccato tutto :P
<basa323232> ciao a tutti avrei un problemino
<akis24> !chiedi | basa323232
<ubot-it> basa323232: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, l'audio funzioan.. l'icona nel pannello è fissa.. non cambia.. segna sempre come silezioso
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: quindi non si abbassa ne si alza?
<jester-> l'audio
<nino> killato ora?
<LoZioNe> in pratica si avvia il Salvaschermo(KBlob) in finestra ad ogni avvio del pc
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> sì l'audio si alza e abbassa ma anche se metto l'auudio al massimo l'icona rimane su silezioso
<LoZioNe> http://uppix.com/s-kblob_autoavvio5283662900148b09-png.htm
<OverMe> nino, se dai freradius -X che accade?
<OverMe> *free
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, l'icona è per bellezza, non funziona
<basa323232> non riesco a sincronizzare tra pc le varie app ho provato a fare come dicono sul sito ma appare solo il pc dove mi trovo
<akis24> LoZioNe: hai provato a chiuderlo ?
<jester-> AlcoLeVecchiPens: unity?
<nino> ok ora è in Listening on proxy address * port 1814
<LoZioNe> akis24: non è il problema chiuderlo...è che si avvia ogni volta che accendo il pc
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> jester-, xubuntu
<LoZioNe> per chiuderlo lo chiudi tranquillamente
<kimal73> jester-, come si fa a sapere il nome del pc? sul terminale è quello che viene dopo kimal73@....  ?
<nino> aspe fammi capire bene! io accendo il server il programma si avvia e fa casini?
<OverMe> nino, tu accendi il server e il programma si avvia, i casini poi non so chi li ha fatti
<nino> ma come funziona freeradius! deve essere un processo attivo in demone o no?
<OverMe> riavvia e vedi se parte e se va in listening
<OverMe> torno dopo
<nino> procedo un attimo. siccome il server fa da gateway potrei perdere la comunicazione!
<basa323232> come si sincronizzano le app tra pc differenti?
<Matt_91> basa323232: puoi provare con ubuntu ONE
<basa323232> e come?
<nino> ok ora funziona! è in Listening on proxy address * port 1814
<basa323232> ho provato con software center e file->sincronizza tra compiuters ma vede solo il pc dove lavoro
<LoZioNe> ri-UP?
<krabador> ri-UP per cosa?
<LoZioNe> krabador: http://uppix.com/s-kblob_autoavvio5283662900148b09-png.htm
<LoZioNe> si apre ad ogni avvio del pc
<Maurizio> Ho installato Ubuntu 13.10 su un notebook acer travelmate P253, finita l'installazione si è riavviato e ora mi da No bootable device
<Maurizio> Qualcuno sa darmi un aiuto?
<krabador> su che disco l'hai installato
<nino> hai un hdd con 2 partizioni?
<krabador> e come, da solo, o con windows, partizionando a mano o no?
<krabador> Maurizio, hai ancora il supporto di installazione?
<Guiduccio> Niente da fare...si blocca l'installazione e mi dice casper\filesystem... impossibile trovare il file specificato"...che devo fare?
<krabador> Guiduccio, installazione da supporto DVD o pendrive?
<Maurizio> Notebook nuovo di zecca aveva su  Linpus 9.5 che ho fatto cancellare da ubuntu in istallazione
<jester-> krabador: hai messo grub sul posto sbagliato mi sa
<krabador> io no
<Guiduccio> pendrive
<jester-> o hai uefi
<jester-> Guiduccio: mi sa che lo ha piazzato sulla penna
<Maurizio> scaricato file iso di ubuntu masterizzato installato da dvd, conclusa installazione (NO bootable device)
<Guiduccio> ho scaricato la versione ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386 è giusta per pendrive?
<krabador> Guiduccio, come hai fatto la pendrive?
<Guiduccio> in che senso?
<krabador> Guiduccio, la pendrive si deve fare seguendo una procedura, non copiando la ISO dentro e basta
<jester-> Guiduccio: prendi in giro?
<jester-> <jester-> Guiduccio: ci sono pure le foto http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<jester-> <Guiduccio> Ok...grazie
<Guiduccio> infatti ho usato universal usb installer come mi hai consigliato ieri
<jester-> <akis24> Guiduccio:  e pure questo  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jester-> Guiduccio: alura?
<jester-> non ieri ma mezz'ora fa
<Maurizio> avete qualche suggerimento al mio problema?
<jester-> !iso | Maurizio
<ubot-it> Maurizio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> Maurizio: va scritta non copiata
<krabador> Maurizio ,  va a vedere se nel tuo notebook è abilitato l'uefi
<krabador> Da bios
<Maurizio> dopo l'installazione ho provato a metterlo, toglierlo l'uefi ma nulla da fare
<krabador> Installazione paese guida con uefi disabilitato
<krabador> *va eseguita
<Maurizio> se attivo l'uefi esce una riga blu che dice che l'HD tosciba è bloccato
<krabador> Installazione va eseguita con uefi disabilitato
<Maurizio> mi è venuto questo dubbio  ora provo ripetere l'installazione e poi vi dico
<norman__> salve
<Maurizio> per ora grazie
<norman__> lo schermo di psnx mi esce nero quando apro il file iso
<krabador> Maurizio, puoi disabilitare l'uefi e ripristinare GRUB
<norman__> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<jester-> norman__: lo schermo di psnx sarebbe? e prchè dovresti aprire una iso?
<krabador> !grub | Maurizio
<ubot-it> Maurizio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<norman__> come emulatore del computer per la ps1
<jester-> !usefi | Maurizio
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usefi'
<Maurizio> si dimmi Krabador
<jester-> Maurizio: segui ripristino boot loader
<Maurizio> come faccio
<jester-> norman__: che centra ubuntu con ps1
<krabador> Maurizio, seguendo il link
<norman__> esiste l'emulatore di playstation
<jester-> !uefi | Maurizio --> ripristino boot loader
<ubot-it> Maurizio --> ripristino boot loader: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<norman__> pcsx
<norman__> sapete come risolvere?
<jester-> norman__: e che problema hai
<norman__> quando apro il file mi parte il gioco ma la schermata è blu e nera
<jester-> che file
<norman__> file bin
<norman__> di crash bas
<norman__> crash bash
<jester-> norman__: glxinfo | grep rendering
<norman__> non ho capito
<jester-> comando da dare nel terminale
<norman__> oook
<jester-> e dire cosa risponde
<norman__> che non è installato
<jester-> norman__: sudo apt-get install mesa utils come leggi nel messaggio
<jester-> norman__: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<norman__> fatto
<jester-> norman__: glxinfo | grep rendering
<norman__> mi ece yes
<norman__> mi ece yes
<jester-> norman__: il 3d c'è fa cosi con tutti i giochi?
<norman__> e il primo che ho provato
<jester-> provane un altro
<norman__> appena lo scarica ora scusatemi ma devo andare spero di risentirci :)
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ragazzi non riesco a far ibernare xubuntu 13.10
<claud> ciao ho un problena sono un vecchio hp pavillion e ho installato lubuntu 13.10 ma non mi ha riconosciuto il wi-fi ...
<akis24> claud: hai provato dal control center se trova driver aggiuntivi ?
<claud> non li trova
<akis24> claud: da terminale dai iwconfig e usa pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<claud> no wireless
<claud> dice
<claud> lo devo incollare ugualmente akis24
<akis24> claud:  no
<claud> quando ho messo la demo il driver non me lo aveva riconosciuto
<claud> ma di solito poi collegandolo tramite ethernet i driver li aveva sempre trovati ... ho provato a cercare su google ... ma ..
<akis24> claud: sudo rfkill unblock all
<claud> fatto aikis24
<akis24> claud:  pastebin ...
<claud> sempre iwconfig?
<claud> perchè da sempre no wireless
<akis24> claud: metti il risultato del comando su pastebin
<akis24> claud:  dai anche lspci
<claud> aikis24 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6410750/
<claud> aikis24 ecco il paste del comando
<claud> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6410753/
<claud> akis24 avevo sbagliato nick
<akis24> claud: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter
<claud> dice impossibile trovare i pacchetti akis24
<akis24> asp.. tel
<claud> ok
<akis24> claud: apri il gestore pacchetti e abilita  i repo  restricted
<claud> ok
<claud> mi ha trovato aggiornamenti
<akis24> claud: fai aggiornare
<claud> si sta andando :-)
<akis24> claud: alla fine ridai il comando  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter
<claud> devo riavviare
<akis24> ok
<claud_> akis24 ... come faccio ad attivare i restrid
<claud_> trovato
<claud_> non trova i pacchetti ti ricordo che sono su lubuntu
<claud_> akis24 nulla non lo scarica
<claud_> prova
<claud_> deeeeo andar
<fm76> buongiorno cari....
<fm76> sono un utente ubuntu niubbissimo, direi da qalche minuto e per qualche minuto..
<fm76> qualcuno mi darebbe una mano per non farmi rinunciare a questa impresa?
<fm76> :)
<cybernova> !chiedi | fm76
<ubot-it> fm76: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fm76> credo di essere vittima di questo bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/851055). una delle soluzioni proposte è "rimuovere lightdm" ma non posso farlo perchè il problema è proprio non avere le credenziali per farlo.
<fm76> l'installazione è fresca e il problema si è manifestato quando ho provato a disabilitare il prompt di autenticazione per ogni operazione da fare, da quel momento ho sempre la richiesta di autenticazione per ogni operazione che voglio fare ma non mi riconosce più la password che avevo impostato.
<fm76> l'altra soluzione proposta era rimuovere una riga da un file di configurazione di lightdm, il problema è che .... non ho le credenziali per salvare le modifiche (opure non so come farlo, io ho provato a farlo da gedit)
<UG> Salve
<UG> sto cercando di installare la mia stampante di rete su ubuntu 13.04
<UG> stampante gestetner mp c2030
<UG> ho aggiunto uri la porta i driver è apparentemente tutto a posto
<UG> ma quando chiedo di stampare mi scrive "stampante inattiva"
<inn> ciao a tutti
<UG> credo che il driver non riesca a "dialogare" con la stampante
<UG> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<inn> provo a collegarmi con la pennetta umts /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/3 non può creare la configurazione... cioè?
<UG> grazie
<Guiduccio> Salve, ho scaricato ubuntu 13.10...è possibile recuperare o resettare la psw admin di windows e come?
<busy87> !chat | Guiduccio
<ubot-it> Guiduccio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guiduccio> che devo fare?!?
<krabador> Guiduccio, vuoi fare danni al sistema di qualcuno?
<A_Paternoster> Buongiorno a tutti . . .
<A_Paternoster> la scorsa settimana ho acquistato un notebook Asus (S550C) . .
<Guiduccio> no è un mio vecchio notebook di cui nn ricordo la psw di avviamento di windows...posso trovare aiuto?
<A_Paternoster> volevo installare il driver per la scheda video nvidia gt 740m . . . mi potete aiutare ? Ah seconda domanda . . . sapete come aumentare il contrasto del display ?
<busy87> A_Paternoster nvidia optimus?
<A_Paternoster> busy87, cos'è ?
<krabador> Guiduccio, sisi
<krabador> !bumblebee | A_Paternoster
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bumblebee'
<krabador> !optimus | A_Paternoster
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'optimus'
<Guiduccio> krabador...mi aiuti?
<busy87> A_Paternoster https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<krabador> A_Paternoster, puoi installare il pacchetto bumblebee, nella 13.10
<krabador> A_Paternoster, non servono piu'i ppa idicati nella guida
<A_Paternoster> krabador, ah ok :) Ma quindi mi basta installare i bumblebee e poi sono apposto con i drivcer nvidia ?
<A_Paternoster> driver*
<krabador> lui installa il modo di farti usare la nvidia in presenza di scheda integrata intel
<krabador> bumblebee-nvidia, se hai installato i driver proprietari nvidia
<A_Paternoster> krabador, io ho la integrata intel al momento ma non ho fatto nessun operazione . . . cioè non ho installato driver secondari (nvidia) . . .posso comunque installare quello e poi mi va nvidia ?
<krabador> A_Paternoster, allora, manda un attimo da terminale, software-properties-gtk , e dimmi cosa hai nell'ultima tab
<krabador> !imagebin | A_Paternoster
<ubot-it> A_Paternoster: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<A_Paternoster> krabador, ok tra qualche minuto xk sto reinstallando xk mi ha fatto casini con i driver . . . ecco il motivo per il quale ho chiesto XD
<krabador> ok
<krabador> stai qui allora
<A_Paternoster> ok :)
<Guiduccio> Scusate...dove si trova il Synaptic Package Manager nella versione 13.10??
<jester-> lo devi installare
<Guiduccio> come?
<krabador> Guiduccio, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<krabador> da terminale
<Guiduccio> dove lo scrivo?
<Guiduccio> Scusate dove trovo il "terminale"??
<Guiduccio> perdonatemi...
<krabador> hai la barra a sinistra, nel sistema?
<Guiduccio> si
<A_Paternoster> krabador, ci sono . . . scusami . . . ho guardato ma nell'ultima tab fa la ricerca dei driver e alla fine dice : "Nessun driver aggiuntivo disponibile"
<krabador> A_Paternoster, hai finito allora di installare la 13.10 ?
<A_Paternoster> si ho finito . . . è installazione pulita . . .
<A_Paternoster> krabador, ho provato a fare quello che hai detto te ma nell'ultima tab esce "nessun driver aggi......"
<krabador> A_Paternoster, apri il terminale
<krabador> A_Paternoster, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<A_Paternoster> ok aperto . . .
<A_Paternoster> ok sta installando . . . ;)
<krabador> A_Paternoster, riavvia poi
<A_Paternoster> krabador, fatto . . . installato e riavviato . . .
<krabador> A_Paternoster, bene
<A_Paternoster> krabador, sai percaso come aumentare il contrasto dello schermo (non xgamma da terminale) . . . ?
<krabador> A_Paternoster, vai nella dash, l'icona in alto a sinistra
<krabador> clicca
<krabador> e cerca nvidia
<krabador> apri nvidia settings
<A_Paternoster> krabador, non c'è . . .
<krabador> A_Paternoster, terminale , sudo apt-cache search nvidia-settings
<A_Paternoster> krabador, mi esce una lista . . . con varie nvidia-settings
<krabador> A_Paternoster, incolla in pastebin
<krabador> A_Paternoster, spetta
<krabador> A_Paternoster, sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<jester->  nvidia-settings è uno solo
<jester-> se installazione pulita
<A_Paternoster> pastebin.com/57m3by10
<A_Paternoster> krabador
<krabador> A_Paternoster, vai tranquillo con sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<jester-> che cazzo centra cache
<jester-> A_Paternoster: sudo nvidia-settings nel terminale
<jester-> lo ha gia messo il bombalee
<jester-> coerente col driver
<A_Paternoster> krabador, sicuro ? xk l'ho fatto anche prima ma mi è successo un casino . . .
<jester-> A_Paternoster: sudo nvidia-settings nel terminale
<A_Paternoster> jester-, l'ho fatto ma mi viene fuori una finestra dove non si può impostare nulla . . .
<krabador> A_Paternoster, non puo' succedere niente, è soltanto il pannello di gestione nvidia
<jester-> A_Paternoster: fa vedere uno screenshot
<krabador> A_Paternoster, non puoi farlo da utente normale
<A_Paternoster> krabador, sisi scusa prima avevo fatto nvidia-current XD
<jester-> A_Paternoster: cosa devi impastare
<jester-> impostare
<krabador> A_Paternoster, vai allora, con sudo nvidia-settings
<A_Paternoster> krabador, sto installando . . .
<jester-> installando cosa
<jester-> nvidia settings e basta non ti installa una sega
<Matt_91> se non usate monitor esterni usate gli open, vanno meglio. un disastro invece a gestire monitor e uscite video analogiche gli open XD
<jester-> Matt_91: doppia scheda
<jester-> ha il fratello di pippuccio
<Matt_91> jester-: allora non parlo più :D
<A_Paternoster> krabador e jester- , ho avviato nvidia-settings e mi esce un messaggio con scritto : "you do not appear using the nvidia x driver. please edit your x config. file and restart x server.
<jester-> A_Paternoster: sudo dpkg -l grep nvidia
<jester-> A_Paternoster: sudo dpkg -l |  grep nvidia
<A_Paternoster> jester-, mi esce una lista . . .
<jester-> metti nel paste
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<A_Paternoster> ok . . .
<A_Paternoster> pastebin.com/XQAGzSza
<A_Paternoster> jester-,
<jester-> A_Paternoster: bomba è automatico se in uso c'è intel non apre il settings ma cosa devi configurare
<A_Paternoster> jester-, volevo aumentare un po' il contrasto . . . senza usare xgamma . . . ma con le opzioni di nvidia
<A_Paternoster> c'è qualche altro modo ?
<jester-> A_Paternoster: i tati fn te li sei mangiati?
<jester-> tasti*
<jester-> A_Paternoster: lsmod | grep nouveau
<A_Paternoster> jester-, no non ho mai regolato il contrasto con i tasti fn . . . la luminosità si ma i colori no . . .
<jester-> A_Paternoster: lsmod | grep nouveau  cosa risponde
<A_Paternoster> nulla . . . non mi esce nulla . . .
<jester-> fa vedere slmod
<jester-> lsmod
<A_Paternoster> pastebin.com/3VP7qVJw
<A_Paternoster> jester-
<jester-> A_Paternoster: come deve essere c'è in  uso l'intel
<jester-> A_Paternoster: dovrebbe fare lo switch da solo quando serve
<jester-> quindi nvidia-settings non va
<A_Paternoster> ok . . . per l'nvidia siamo apposto allora . . . cioè non è che mi interessi + di tanto . . . la volevo installare per aumentare un po' i colori del display
<A_Paternoster> si può fare in qualche altro modo . . . (aumentare i colori, la tonalità) ?
<A_Paternoster> jester-,
<jester-> A_Paternoster: per adesso non vedo nessun tool nvidia con bombalee
<A_Paternoster> jester-, quindi non si può aumentare la tonalità ?
<jester-> A_Paternoster: prova un gioco impegnativo che dovrebbe migliorare
<jester-> A_Paternoster: intel in uso il problem è intel non nvidia
<A_Paternoster> jester-, no non volevo nei giochi anche xk gioco pochissimo . . . volevo migliorarla per l'uso di tutti i giorni
<A_Paternoster> ah e per intel c'è qualche soluzione ?
<jester-> A_Paternoster:  non mi pare
<jester-> A_Paternoster: lo scopo della doppia scheda è quello di limitare i consumi
<jester-> per quello vedi al minimo con la intel
<A_Paternoster> jester-, vabbè . . . è xk sono pignolo ma i colori vanno bene comunque . . . si per la questione consumi lo sapevo . . . ma pensavo si potesse vabbè :) Comunque grazie per tutto il supporto veramente . . . con tutto lo stress e le domande che ti ho creato/fatto dovrei prenotarti una bella vacanza XD ahahah :) Grazie di tutto ancora :)
<jester-> lol
<A_Paternoster> :) grazie comunque di tutto :)
<A_Paternoster> krabador, grazie anche a te . . .
<krabador> di niente
<antonio_> buonasera ragazzi... avrei bisogno di  aiuto... uso lubuntu 12.04  e vorrei sapere se è possibile controllare tutti le pendrive usb che sono state collegate al mio pc.... esiste un modo per farlo da terminale?
<jester-> antonio_: cioè?
<antonio_> faccio un esempio... cosi è meglio... ipotizziamo che connetto al mio pc 4 pendrive usb e poi le stacco... io da terminale posso vedere quali pennette sono state inserite???
<jester-> antonio_: sysconfgi e dmesg
<jester-> sysconfig
<antonio_> jester scusa ma non riesco a trovare sysconfig
<kimal73> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6412088/
<jester-> antonio_: in /var/log
<jester-> kimal73: sei pieno di ppa
<jester-> e cambia server apt
<jester-> e togli i ppa
<kimal73> e ridò il comando di prima dopo?
<jester-> kimal73: devi cambiare server ada apt ma penso che i ppa ti abbiano segato il sistema
<kimal73> jester-: devo capire come fare
<kimal73> anzi jester- faccio una cosa migliore
<jester-> minchia è una vita che vieni qui
<kimal73> reinstallo il sistema tanto è fottuto
<jester-> kimal73: ti conviene
<kimal73> jester-: detto ciò
<kimal73> buonaserata!
<jester-> aiò
<Eleirs> Salve a tutti
<Eleirs> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare con Android sdk?
<jester-> !chat | Eleirs
<ubot-it> Eleirs: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Eleirs> ok grazie
<Eleirs> chiedo lì
<luca16568> ciao gente
<luca16568> ho istallato per l'ennesima volta ubuntu sul pc.......e come al solito trovo problemi, non vorrei ritornare in casa bill! ahahah scherzo....
<cristian_c> luca16568, e come mai?
<luca16568> diciamo "sconvolto".....
<Iceman> qualcuno sa come far comparire la schermata di scelta all' avvio di win8?
<luca16568> un saluto a te....
<luca16568> x w8 no comment
<jester-> Iceman: ??
<luca16568> cris, ma il forum lo trovo lento....e' una mia impressione o cosa?
<cristian_c> luca16568, forum? Questo è il canale irc di ubuntu. Esprimiti meglio in merito al problema
<krabador> Iceman, vuoi installare ubuntu
<krabador> Iceman, e farlo convivere con win8, in modo da scegliere quale usare all'avvio?
<luca16568> parlqavo del forum di supporto.....comunque voleso sapere, se possibile, come mai non riesco ad istallare skyf sulla 13.04 64 bit
<Iceman> ubuntu è installato ma per farlo partire devo modificare il bios per farlo partire col cd altrimenti parte in win
<jester-> Iceman: col cd ?
<krabador> Iceman, hai uefi installato
<krabador> Iceman, vai in bios, vedi se è disabilitabile
<krabador> !uefi | Iceman
<ubot-it> Iceman: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Iceman> si col cd jester.
<jester-> Iceman: cd live?
<krabador> Iceman, se è disabilitabile direttamente in uefi, ti basta solo disabilitarlo e ripristinare grub seguendo la guida di ripristino grub
<krabador> !grub | Iceman
<ubot-it> Iceman: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> altrimenti la faccenda si complica
<Iceman> cd live comprato e non fatto in casa. quindi completamente funzionante
<jester-> altrimenti usera linux secure remix
<jester-> Iceman: eh ma come lo avviai un sistema installato
<Iceman> da cd
<jester-> cioè?
<Iceman> faccio "boot dal primo disco rigido"
<jester-> aaah
<krabador> Iceman, spulciati la documentazione segnalata
<Iceman> a quel punto esce la schermata per scegliere il sistema operativo
<jester-> se hai uefi devi usare linux secure remix come da guida se il metodo krabador non funza
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<alex______> salve a tutti ho scaricato la versione di ubuntu 13.10 messo su penna usb, sul pc fisso l'ho installato mentre sul notebook ma non si avvia l'installazione cosa posso fare?
<luca16568> salutone a tutti......vediamo sul forum se ho piu' fortuna per il mio problema
<yuna> Salve a tutti, ho un pc portatile acer aspire  v3-571g  i3  scheda video nvidia geforce gt 630m con 1gb vram dedicata. ho provato ad installare ubuntu 13.10 con usb ma non mi avvia l'installazione. C'e una schermata nera con scritto linux e qualcosa sul copyright...ho gia provato ad installare sempre questa iso in un pc fisso e parte tranquillamente....cosa posso fare?
<sergios> salve a tutti, ho provato ad installare gnome shell su ubuntu 12.04 da ubuntu software center ma all'avvio se scelgo qualsiasi delle tre opzioni gnome mi si avvia solo la versione classic! possibile che ci sia qualche incompatibilità con la scheda video o ho mi manca qualcosa? la wiki recita "Per installare GNOME 3, installare il pacchetto gnome-shell con le relative dipendenze" [ASUS eeePC 10255c]
<sergios> installando semplicemente da u.s.c. soddisfo le dipendenze?
<sergios> yuna è un pc con win8?
<cristian_c> yuna, prova in live
<cristian_c> sergios, forse non hai un pc sufficientemente attrezzato per gnome-shell
<yuna> nono win7. in live nel senso la prova di ubuntu? in questo caso non mi ci fa arrivare come scelgo il boot mi apre questa schermata nera
<sergios> cristian_c sospettavo... quindi devo "accontentarmi" di gnome classic?
<cristian_c> yuna, posta la schermata
<cristian_c> sergios, che pc è?
<yuna> come si fa?
<cristian_c> !image | yuna , scatta una foto e postala
<ubot-it> yuna , scatta una foto e postala: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<A_Paternoster> Ciao ragazzi . . . scusate se rompo ancora . . .
<A_Paternoster> ho un ssd e ho chromium . . . come faccio a non danneggiare l'ssd per le riscritture di chromium ?
<A_Paternoster> cioè cosa devo fare a chromium in modo che non mi rovini l'ssd ?
<A_Paternoster> (spostare il caching, modificare qualche parametro.......)
<Eagle2> sera ragazzi!!!
<Eagle2> non riesco ad inviare file da telefono al Pc con bluetooth, cosa può essere?
<sergios> cristian_c è un asus eepc 1025c
<krabador> A_Paternoster, con un ssd, si fa la home in un disco separato
<Eagle2> la configurazione è Ok
<A_Paternoster> krabador, io ho usato questo schema per le partizioni . . . http://catdevblog.nickbair.net/2010/10/30/a-good-ssdhdd-partitioning-scheme/ . . . . la home la ho su hdd normale
<yuna> cristian_c, ho caricato l'immagine su imagebin, ora come faccio per postarlo qui?
<cristian_c> sergios, quindi, non adatto a gnome-shell o unity
<A_Paternoster> ma ho letto su int. . . che chromium scrive molto . . . cache, ecc . . . devo fare qualcosa o nulla con lo schema di partizioni che ho adottato ?
<A_Paternoster> krabador
<A_Paternoster> (sempre per non rovinare l'ssd . . . per l'hdd non c'è problema)
<cristian_c> yarre, basta che posti il link all'immagine
<sergios> cristian_c unity mi va, un po' lento ma va!
<Eagle2> non riesco a vedere le foto (tramite cavo) collegato al telefono!!
<A_Paternoster> Ciao ragazzi io devo andare . . . grazie per il supporto . . . ciaoo :)
<cristian_c> sergios, è un netbook con processore atom, i miracoli li fa solo...
<jumpysnake> pensando pensando mi è sorta la domanda :D  . è possibile pilotare il motorino passo passo di una stampante direttamente dalla stampante? cioè interagire usblmente senza mettere di messo arduino.
<jumpysnake> mezzo
<Eagle2> ubuntu non riceve file via bluetooth?
<cristian_c> !bluetooth | Eagle2
<ubot-it> Eagle2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<sergios> cristian_c lo so, infatti non pretendo... diciamo che ho provato, ma devo dire che per essere un netbook con un solo gb di ram fa pure troopo!!! Unity è pesante, volevo provare gnome-shella ma se posso solo usare gnome classic (che cmq non mi dispiace) preferisco passare a xfce! ... e da qui la seconda domanda:
<cristian_c> sergios, xfce è perfetto per i netbook. Lo uso da anni su desktop e laptop
<cristian_c> *l'ho usato per anni
<sergios> volevo passare da ubuntu a ubuntu studio per passare ad xfce e avere i programmi installati in quella distribuzione (l'ho già installato sull'altro notebook)
<cristian_c> sergios, fai lavori grafici/cinematografici/musicali?
<sergios> come posso fare per non perdere le impostazioni e i programmi che ho già?
<sergios> sul "pc-serio" fotografia e audio
<Guest254> sergios: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/UbuntuStudio vedi sezione "INstallazione/Tramite pacchetti"
<sergios> e lo volevo anche sul netbook per spulciare i programmi mentre sono in viaggio
<cristian_c> Guest254, ottimo
<sergios> guest254 grazie! sembra alla mia portata ;)
<sergios> ma quando si dice "installare il pacchetto nomepacchetto con le relative dipendenze" cosa si intende? mi basta fare sudo apt-get install nomepacchetto
<sergios> ?
<Guest254> sergios: sì, le dipendenze sono installate in automatico.
<cristian_c> sergios, c'è già apt-url
<cristian_c> clic sul nome dei pacchetti
<Guest254> Puoi digitare il nome del pacchetto anche in Software Center
<cristian_c> sergios, anzi ,hai due possibilitò, installare l'intero ubuntu studio o soltanto alcune delle sue parti
<sergios> cristian_c si, stavo leggendo sui metapacchetti infatti :)
<Eagle2> cristian_c, quei pacchetti da dove li scarico, non funziona
<sergios> @Guest254, ok grazie! @cristian_c dato che voglio mettere xfce installo direttamente  ubuntustudio-desktop! adesso ho capito cosa sono gli apt-url :P
<cristian_c> Eagle2, quali pacchetti?
<Eagle2> cristian_c, questi da installare http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<cristian_c> Eagle2, quali, in particolare?
<cristian_c> Eagle2, ma fai prima a installare un gestore grafico
<cristian_c> Eagle2, che de usi?
<Eagle2> cristian_c questi cliccando nel link mi fa vedere una pagina bianca   apt://bluez, python-gobject, python-dbus
<Eagle2> cristian_c, synaptic
<cristian_c> Eagle2, secondo me, fai prima a installare un software grafico
<Eagle2> cristian_c, dal soft center?
<cristian_c> Eagle2, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Eagle2> sto usando cairo
<Eagle2> cairo-dock-unity
<cristian_c> !info gnome-bluetooth
<ubot-it> gnome-bluetooth (source: gnome-bluetooth): GNOME Bluetooth tools. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.1-2ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 126 kB, installed size 1112 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<cristian_c> Eagle2, installa questo
<Eagle2> cristian_c, il 3.8.1
<cristian_c> Eagle2, dal software center (o synaptic)
<cristian_c> oppure, da terminale con apt-get install
<Eagle2> cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/276904
<cristian_c> Eagle2, è installato
<Eagle2> allora perchè non riesco ad inviare file sul pc da tel?
<cristian_c> Eagle2, non ho la palla di vetro
<cristian_c> Eagle2, utilizza l'applet
<Eagle2> cristian_c, non chiedo di guardare nella palla di vetro, ma se il pc è configurato ed i pacchetti necessari sono installati dovrebbe funzionare!  i file nel telefono non riesco a vederli nemmeno col cavo fisico esplorando il cell
<Eagle2> cristian_c, col 13.10 mi funzionava, con il 12.04 lts nooo!!
<Eagle2> *13.04
<Eagle2> dal pc al tel funge
<cristian_c> Eagle2, hai già eseguito il pairing tra pc e telefono?
<Eagle2> il pairing? cos'è
<Eagle2> ora smanetto ancora un pò
<cristian_c> no, fermo
<Eagle2> ok
<cristian_c> Eagle2, 'Il termine pairing indica quel processo di reciproco riconoscimento che spesso si attua quando due dispositivi Bluetooth vengono collegati. Consiste nello scambio e verifica di un codice d’identificazione al fine di autorizzare lo scambio di dati tra i dispositivi stessi.'
<cristian_c> Eagle2, da wikipedia, bastava cercare...
<Eagle2> si l'ho fatto con il codice
<Eagle2> cristian_c, tramite GUI associare dispositivi è semplice!
<Eagle2> il problema che non funge
<Eagle2> quel mancate l'ho installo pure?  http://imagebin.org/276904
<cristian_c> Eagle2, no
<Eagle2> cristian_c, è inutile allora
<cristian_c> Eagle2, riesci a fare il viceversa?
<cristian_c> Eagle2, cosa accade?
<Eagle2> da pc a tel riesco
<norman> salve
<Eagle2> da tel a pc no
<norman> avrei un problema con pcsnx reroled
<Eagle2> inviare i file
<cristian_c> Eagle2, devi impostare il telefono
<norman> non mi legge la memory card
<norman> e il gioco va a scatti potreste aiutarmi?
<norman> ?
<neo___> salve
<norman> salve
<neo___> molta gente ma molton......silente
<norman> ho un problema non mi legge la memory ard pcsx r
<norman> qualcuno mi uo aiutare?
<Eagle2> cristian_c, ci sto provando anche col tel (S4)
<norman> c'e nessuno che mi puo aiutare?
<Eagle2> cristian_c, mi dice thi-0 "associazione eseguita"
<Eagle2> cristian_c, this-0 s'intende per il pc
<cristian_c> Eagle2, ok, ma devi impostare i permessi sul telefono, del tipo che può ricevere file
<cristian_c> Eagle2, cosa che esula da #ubuntu-it
<norman> percaso qui mi potete aiutare su pcsnx
<BetaBrain> Ìû
<busy87> [39919.805509] [drm:kick_ring] *ERROR* Kicking stuck semaphore on render ring
<busy87> [40559.599338] [drm:i915_hangcheck_hung] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
<busy87> come posso risolvere?
<busy87> mi si freeza anche lo schermo per qualche secondo
<norman> qualcuno mi aiuta?????
<cybernova> !chat | norman
<ubot-it> norman: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<norman> mi serve per pcsnx
<Eagle2> cristian_c, forse perchè è collegato ad internet con il sistema thetering, non fa funzionare il bluetooth?
<cybernova> norman, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cybernova> questo non è il canale giusto
<cristian_c> busy87, spiega bene da quando succede. Cosa succede e perché
<norman> non mi aiutano di la
<busy87> cristian_c a volte mi si blocca lo schermo per qualche secondo..
<busy87> ho controllato con dmseg e ho trovato questi errori ripetuti
<cristian_c> Eagle2, beh, se fa il pairing, non vedo perché non dovrebbe
<norman> pcnsx mi aiutate
<cristian_c> busy87, hai fatto cose strane (tipo ppa, driver video, ecc..)?
<busy87> cristian_c no
<cristian_c> busy87, su quale release?
<busy87> cristian_c sono su debian scusa... ma dall'altra parte nessuno mi risponde
<busy87> mi rispondeva*
<sergios> grazie Guest254 (anche se non sei più in linea) ho installato ubuntu studio da pacchetti, per dovere di cronaca tutto è andato bene! notte a tutti!
<Eagle2> cristian_c, grazie per l'aiuto, ma ancora non riesco
<cristian_c> !chat | Eagle2
<ubot-it> Eagle2: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Eagle2> cristian_c, guarda http://imagebin.org/276908
<cristian_c> Eagle2, devi farlo sul telefonp
<cristian_c> *telefono
<Eagle2> cristian_c, rendo visibile il pc x il tel?
<krabador> Eagle2, metti il bluetooth del pc visibile
<krabador> Eagle2, ma dai...
<krabador> poi accoppia il telefono col pc
<Eagle2> dalla foto è visibile!!!
<krabador> Eagle2, rifai l'accoppiamento
<Fetentone> ciao krabador volevo dirti se anche a te dopo aver instalalto il nuovo kernel 3.12 quando sospendi il pc, al suo riavvio, ti esce una sfilata di ritorno di comandi ma poi rimane cmq bloccato
<Fetentone> io per riprenderlo, devo toglierli la batteria  e poi riaccenderlo
<busy87> bella Fetentone :)
<pindol> ciao a tutti, una domanda,ubuntu 13/10 è una versione LTS ?
<Eagle2> krabador, cristian_c, non riesco che palle
<krabador> Eagle2, buono
<krabador> pindol, no
<krabador> pindol, la lts vigente è la 12.04
<krabador> la prossima, la 14.04 sarà lts
<Eagle2> krabador, dalla GUI dovrebbe essere una cosa semplice
<pindol> krabador, grazie!!
<Eagle2> associareil tel col pc
<cristian_c> !lts
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lts'
<cristian_c> !rilasci | pindol
<ubot-it> pindol: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<krabador> Eagle2, entra in #ubuntu-it-chat, per parlare di una cosa del genere
<krabador>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pindol> cristian_c, allora se non erro anche ubuntu 13/04 non è LTS
<cristian_c> pindol, esato
<cristian_c> *esatto
<pindol> cristian_c, grazie
<Ozone83> salve a tutti
<Ozone83> mi servirebbe una delucidazione: vorrei provare ubuntu 13.10, ma l'ho masterizzato e non mi parte per il boot,cosa posso provare
<pindol> ciao se provo a connettere un proiettore alla presa VGA del mio pc con ubuntu 13/04 va tutto in tilt.proposte?
<krabador> pindol, "tutto in tilt" ?
<pindol> krabador, si ho dovuto spegnere forzatamente
<krabador> pindol, di che scheda video parliamo?
<pindol> krabador, non lo so il mio è un pc da 10 pollici samsung n 140
<jester-> non lo regge
<jester-> per quello si schianta
<pindol> jester-, allora ci faccio una croce?
<jester-> pindol: facile di si
<pindol> jester-, grazie!!
<pindol> buona notte a tutti
<zeno__> hi evrybody
<zeno__> i need help
<zeno__> hi
<zeno__> hi
<zeno__> hi
<zeno__> hi
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-14
<Eagle2> notte
<norman> salve
<norman> ho un problema
<norman> se metto il mio hard disk esterno sul coputer
<norman> mi da errore e non me lo apre
<norman> c'è qualcuno?
<norman> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<norman> aiuto
<krabador> norman, come lo "metti"?
<norman> in che senso?
<krabador> "se metto il mio hard disk esterno sul coputer"
<krabador> ti spieghi?
<norman> lo attacco via usb e mi fa vedere che c'è ma non me lo monta
<norman> mi da un errore
<krabador> !pastebin | norman
<ubot-it> norman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> usa quel link per postare l'errore
<norman> tu non riesci ad aiutarmi?
<krabador> ma tu mi posti l'errore?
<norman> ora
<krabador> !pastebin | norman
<ubot-it> norman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<norman> devo solo scrivere che problema ha?
<krabador> norman, devi , se ci riesci, incollare l'errore che ti da
<norman> ok un attimo
<norman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6413608/
<norman> cosa dici?
<krabador> norman, sembrano esserci problemi con la partizione
<norman> del hard disk esterno?
<krabador> norman, si
<krabador> norman, hai win in quella macchina?
<norman> si
<krabador> norman, allora devi fargli fare uno scandisk
<krabador> da win
<norman> e come si fa?
<krabador> visto che ntfs, il file system dell'hd che stai cercando di montare
<norman> ho win 8
<krabador> è gestito al meglio solo da win
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> allora
<krabador> carichi win8
<norman> fatto
<krabador> attacchi il disco
<norman> fatto
<norman> ora?
<norman> scusami sono alle prime armi xD
<krabador> allora vai nella finestra di risorse del computer
<norman> FATTO
<krabador> tasto destro sull'unità esterna
<norman> fatto
<krabador> proprietà
<norman> fatto
<krabador> scandisk
<norman> controllo errori?
<norman> ?
<krabador> si
<norman> ok
<norman> dice nessun errore rivelato
<norman> quindi?
<norman> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<krabador> norman, allora?
<norman> non mi da errori mi dice che va tutto bene
<krabador> quanto è grande il disco?
<norman> 1 T
<krabador> è vuoto?
<norman> 1 TB
<norman> no su 500 gb
<krabador> norman, che ubuntu hai ?
<norman> è pieno di fiilm
<norman> 13.10 appena aggionata
<krabador> allora ci metterà tempo a fare la scansione
<norman> provo ad aspettare
<norman> ora è attaccato da due min ma nn va comunque
<krabador> "ora è attaccato da due min ma nn va comunque"
<krabador> spiegati
<norman> è attaccato da due minuti ma non funziona ancora
<krabador> stai facendo la scansione?
<norman> risolto
<norman> http://linuxdifficile.wordpress.com/2011/02/12/errore-durante-il-mount-dellhd-usb-esterno-in-ubuntu/
<krabador> bene
<norman> grazie comunque del tuo aiuto
<krabador> norman, funziona?
<akis24> giorno
<dannyjoint> ciao ragazzi...buongiorno!!!
<dannyjoint> qualcuno che mi sappia aiutare con il blutooth dell'ultima versione di ubuntu....13.10
<dannyjoint> ???
<akis24> giuly:  dal menu accessori dovresti  avere  " onboard "  la tastiera virtuale
<akis24> dannyjoint:  da terminale dai lsusb  e posta il risultato su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dannyjoint> ok....ci provo e grazie
<morganizzo> buongiorno al canale :)
<morganizzo> e buongiorno a enzotib :D
<racso> buingiorno, ogni volta che accendo il pc la luminosità di ubuntu è a circa il 50 % , e quindo sono cotrestto sempre ad andare si "blocco e luminosità " e impostare la luinosità al 100% , per caso c'è un modo per impostare la luminosità sempre al 100%all'avvio di ubuntu?
<dannyjoint> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6414871/
<akis24> dannyjoint: è integrato il bluetooth  hai un portatile ?
<dannyjoint> si,e' un portatile,ed ha funzionato bene fino a che non ho aggiornato all'utlima versione.....
<dannyjoint> poi non mi riesce piu connettere niente...
<ExPBoy> dannyjoint, è nuovo il portatile?
<dannyjoint> no......
<dannyjoint> 2009
<ExPBoy> datato?
<dannyjoint> compaq nc 4400
<ExPBoy> eh forse c'è qualche problema di compatibilità con la nuova versione
<dannyjoint> mmmmmm.......allora e' un casino....
<ExPBoy> dannyjoint, prima di aggiornare bisogna verificare se tutto va bene da live
<akis24> dannyjoint:  dai questo e posta come prima  rfkill list all
<dannyjoint> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6414892/
<dannyjoint> eccolo
<akis24> dannyjoint: hai provato a configurarlo ?
<dannyjoint> da terminale?
<akis24> dannyjoint:  clic sull'icona Bluetooth nella barra dei menù e selezionare Configura nuovo dispositivo
<dannyjoint> ok
<dannyjoint> allora......non smette di cercare.......e non si ferma mai.....
<dannyjoint> akis......allora,sembra che sia successo il miracolo...
<akis24> dannyjoint:  ok :)
<ExPBoy> akis24, santo subito
<dannyjoint> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<akis24> lol
<akis24> ciao ExPBoy
<akis24> scappo...
<dannyjoint> grazie un casino ragazzi........
<dannyjoint> passate buonagiornata.....
<dannyjoint> alla prossima...
<ExPBoy> dannyjoint, eh io credevo avevi già configurato
<ExPBoy> :)
<dannyjoint> beginners......al primo livello.....ehehehehe
<norman> salve
<norman> qualcuno mi puo aiutare con qitorrent
<norman> ?
<norman> qualcuno mi aiuta
<A_Paternoster> Ciao Ragazzi . . . :)
<norman> o problemi con qbitttorrent
<A_Paternoster> sapete, per caso, in che cartella del sistema viene salvata la cache di chromium =
<A_Paternoster> ?*
<vision> B. giorno a tutti
<Guest34648> sono principiante del sistema ubuntu
<Guest34648> non riesco a risolvere il problema delle dipendenze
<Guest34648> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<akis24> Guest34648:  dacci i dettagli
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Guest34648> cerco di installare il xsane ma mi da il seguente errore:
<Guest34648> xsane: Depends: xsane-common (= 0.998-3ubuntu3) ma 0.998-3ubuntu3 sta per essere installato        Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7) ma 2.17-0ubuntu5.1 sta per essere installato        Depends: libgimp2.0 (>= 2.4.0) ma non sta per essere installato        Depends: libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0) ma 2.36.0-1ubuntu2 sta per essere installato        Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.14.0) ma 2.24.17-0ubuntu2 sta per essere installato        Depends: libj
<akis24> Guest34648:  usa pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest34648> xsane: Depends: xsane-common (= 0.998-3ubuntu3) ma 0.998-3ubuntu3 sta per essere installato
<Guest34648> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7) ma 2.17-0ubuntu5.1 sta per essere installato
<akis24> Guest34648: usa pastebin e due
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nedda> ciao ho appena installato ubuntu 12/04 qualcuno mi puo dare la riga di comando per intallare tutti quei pacchetti di software che servono per leggere mp3 vlc ecc...grazie
<guido881> bun giorno volevo una informazione su come rimuovere Windows da un pc con dual boot
<OverMe> nedda, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jester-> guido881: pessima idea ma formatta la partizione e aggiorna grub
<nedda> OverMe, grazie
<Guest34648> pacchetti presentano dipendenze non soddisfatte: come risolvere il problema .. grz
<jester-> Guest34648: facendo?
<Guest34648> facendo cosa?
<OverMe> già, facendo cosa?
<jester-> Guest34648: l'errore da cosa deriva
<Guest34648> da una istallazione di xsane
<jester-> Guest34648: sudo apt-get update e posta la pappardella sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Guest34648
<ubot-it> Guest34648: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Guest34648: alura?
<nedda> OverMe, il terminale è fermo su questo argomento:Configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<nedda> OverMe, ma fermo immobile
<Guest34648> jester scusa non riesco a postare  in canale
<Guest34648> scusa ... capisco che sono una frana
<guido881> perché mi scrivi pessima idea?
<akis24> nedda: confermare con ok  hai una finestra aperta ...  nascosta sotto  il gestore aggiornamenti
<akis24> Guest34648:  se leggessi il link postato capiresti come fare
<nedda> akis24, c'è una finestra aperta con in fondo ok ma non si chiude !
<Guest34648> akis24 infatti faccio come è scritto in link  ma mi porta alla pagina dowload text e poi ad un indirizzo email
<akis24> Guest34648: apri il link col browser  > copia e incolla il risultato del comando  > inserisci nick  e premi paste si apre una pagina copi indirizzo e lo incolli in canale
<akis24> nedda: spostati con le freccette su ok e poi dai invio
<nedda> akis24, grazie sono proprio alle prime armi
<akis24> di nulla
<jester-> Guest34648: incolla metti, un nick, pigi paste
<jester-> incolli qui il link dopo pigiato paste
<Guest34648> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6415291/
<Guest34648> jester .. porta pazienza
<jester-> Guest34648: ti o chiesto la risposta a: sudo apt-get update
<Guest34648> ester - niente lo fatto  ma da sempre lo stesso errore
<jester-> Guest34648: sudo apt--get update e postare quello che fa
<Guest34648> ok
<Guest34648> jester - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6415351/
<jester-> Guest34648: cambia server e i ppa si dovrebbero evitare
<jester-> Guest34648: sudo software-properties-gtk
<jester-> che simplescan è nei repo normali
<jester-> Guest34648: sudo software-properties-gtk
<jester-> Guest34648: clicca su server scegli italia, clicca su + e poi metti un server tipo crazy
<Guest34648> jester lo stò facendo
<jester-> quando hai fatto fischia
<Guest34648> ok
<morganizzo> buongiorno di nuovo
<morganizzo> sto cercando di configurare la scheda audio Realtek ALC662 rev1 su una ubuntu minimal, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> morganizzo: non suona?
<morganizzo> ho già seguito la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/RisoluzioneProblemiAudio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/RisoluzioneProblemiAudio
<morganizzo> si, non suona jester-
<jester-> kernel?
<morganizzo> 3.11.0-13-generic
<jester-> in alsamixer è tutto su?
<morganizzo> il risultato di uname -r
<morganizzo> alsamixer si, ma riguardo
<jester-> nella configurazine audio il canale uscita?
<morganizzo> il master è a 100
<jester-> morganizzo: installa pur pavucontrol e dai un'occhiata
<morganizzo> ok
<morganizzo> pavu mi da 100% in suoni di sistema e in alsa plug-in
<krabador> morganizzo, è un fisso o un notebook?
<morganizzo> fisso
<jester-> morganizzo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1102581
<morganizzo> su uscite però
<morganizzo> non trovo hardware output devices
<jester-> morganizzo: con winz suona?
<jester-> nel bios è abilitata la scheda?
<morganizzo> sono orgoglioso di risponderti che non ne ho idea :) sono mesi che non uso winz :P
<morganizzo> la precedente istallazione di ubuntu che avevo funzionava tutto correttamente
<jester-> morganizzo: controllato se da live funza?
<morganizzo> di solito si, senza alcun problema
<morganizzo> sto seguendo il tuo link
<morganizzo> ryke@muby:~$ aplay -l aplay: device_list:268: nessuna scheda audio trovata...
<morganizzo> comincia a configurarsi il problema
<jester-> morganizzo: è integrata?
<jester-> o pci
<morganizzo> si, integrata
<jester-> morganizzo:  sudo modprobe ac97
<morganizzo> ryke@muby:~$ sudo modprobe ac97 FATAL: Module ac97 not found.
<jester-> morganizzo: sudo modprobe modprobe ac97_bus
<morganizzo> ryke@muby:~$ sudo modprobe modprobe ac97_bus FATAL: Module modprobe not found.
<jester-> morganizzo: guarda nel bios se è abilitata
<morganizzo> devo riavviare giusto?
<morganizzo> però da lspci -v mi esce questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6415440/
<morganizzo> può essere disabilitata da bios ed essere rilevata da lspci?
<akis24> morganizzo: ci fai vedere output lsmod  una curiosita' mia
<morganizzo> come no
<morganizzo> lsmod http://paste.ubuntu.com/6415458/
<jester-> morganizzo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1026931
<krabador> morganizzo, controlla se sul manuale della scheda madre, ci siano dei jumper per far funzionare le uscite frontali , piuttosto che quelle posteriori
<krabador> *siano segnalati
<morganizzo> non ho uscite frontali sul case
<jester-> non è asus
<morganizzo> provo echo 'options snd-hda-intel model=laptop' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/options che consiglia nel post che mi hai inviato
<morganizzo> riavvio, controllo il bios e torno
<morganizzo> grazie per il momento
<krabador> morganizzo, non ti ricordi se su win funzionava perchè non lo usi da mesi, ma, supponendo che il case non sia mai stato toccato, una volta, funzionava?
<pindol> ciao, ho collegato un videoproiettore al pc con ubuntu 12/04 ( acer extensa 5620z )ma fa un casino terribile: apro un video e si vede sul pc e non sul proiettore invece il mouse funzia sullo schermo del video e non sul pc
<jester-> pindol: scusa ma perchè il proiettore è attacato  al pc?
<pindol> jester-, vorrei vedere dei film sullo schermo del proiettore collegato con VGA
<jester-> pindol: dei film che hai nel pc?
<pindol> jester-, si
<morganizzo> rieccomi
<morganizzo> niente non suona ancora
<jester-> pindol: penso che serva un software per dire al proiettore cosa usare
<morganizzo> la scheda funzionava, fino a qualche giorno fa, prima che formattassi nuovamente e mettessi questa ubuntu minimal che è decisamente più complicata di ubuntu
<jester-> o meglio dire la pc dove mandare il film
<jester-> morganizzo: facile che gli manchi qualche cosa alla minimal
<jester-> presuppone che poi aggiungi quello che serve
<pindol> jester-, e come si fa?
<jester-> pindol: si fa che bisogna avare un sofware p rogramma appostito
<pindol> jester-, un programma che si trova in ubuntu software center?
<morganizzo> jester-: su quello non ci sono dubbi, ho seguito una guida per istallare ubuntu minimal, presupponevo che tutto sarebbe stato configurato
<jester-> pindol: non è detto che ci sia
<jester-> pindol: fai una ricerca con google stringa: modello proiettore ubuntu
<pindol> jester-, grazie ora cerco
<jester-> morganizzo: prova la live se suna qualcosa manca
<jester-> suona
<krabador> pindol, che ubuntu gli hai messo?
<pindol> krabador, 12/04
<morganizzo> ok, faccio una prova con la live, e nel frattempo mi preparo il pranzo.
<krabador> pindol, ma ubuntu o una derivata, come xubuntu o lubuntu?
<morganizzo> ci sentiamo più tardi, grazie per il momento jester-
<nannes> morganizzo: Perchè usi la minimal se poi non riesci a configurare quel che ti serve?
<pindol> krabador, ubuntu
<calimero_82> ciao a tutti
<Guest34648> jester ha installato xsane, ma mi da l'errore : non è possibile aprire il dispositivo gt68xx:libusb:002:004
<calimero_82> forse ho fatto un casino nell installazione di ubuntu. ho scelto quella manuale, ho fatto solo 2 partizioni una per swap e l altra per /.
<calimero_82> solo che ora come / ho quell altro hd, dove ho sbagliato?
<calimero_82> ho 2 hd nel mio pc e in uno che windows7
<calimero_82> *c'è
<krabador> calimero_82, che sistema stai usando adesso?
<calimero_82> ubuntu12.04.3
<krabador> calimero_82, ed è il pc di cui stai parlando?
<calimero_82> si
<krabador> calimero_82, allora, apri il terminale, manda sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> e incolla in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | calimero_82
<ubot-it> calimero_82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<calimero_82> ok
<Guest34648> ho installato xsane, ma mi da l'errore : non è possibile aprire il dispositivo gt68xx:libusb:002:004 qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6415528/ krabador
<krabador> pindol, manda sudo lshw -C video da terminale, ed incolla su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | pindol
<ubot-it> pindol: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<calimero_82> ho sbagliato a fare l installazione manuale? dovevo creare 3 partizioni nell hd di 10 gb? in quello di 10 volevo mettere ubuntu
<krabador> calimero_82, hai 2 dischi, entrambi in boot,
<krabador> che cosa succede?
<calimero_82> che quando nel boot sclego quello da 200 gb esce win7, mentre  se scelgo latro esce ubu
<krabador> Guest34648, sei entrato prima a chiedere aiuto, per qualcosa ?
<calimero_82> ha installato xsane e non reisce ad avviarlo
<Guest34648> si :kabrador
<krabador> calimero_82, installando ubuntu, alla fine ti fa mettere grub, che deve essere messo nel disco configurato come boot
<calimero_82> non me l ha chiesto
<krabador> Guest34648, intendo, xsane lo devi far funzionare per qualche motivo?
<krabador> calimero_82, non puo' non averlo fatto
<calimero_82> aspè krabador vado a magnà
<Guest34648> si mi serve come scanner
<calimero_82> buon appetito
<krabador> calimero_82, se hai fatto il partizionamento manuale
<pindol> krabador, arrivo
<Guest34648> kabrador: ho installato xsane perchè simple scan mi vede lo scannere ma mi dice che non è connesso
<krabador> Guest34648, è un plustek ?
<Guest34648> no mustek
<krabador> è attaccato in usb?
<Guest34648> esatto
<krabador> Guest34648, allora, per favore, manda lsusb da terminale, incollalo in pastebin e incolla il link qui
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest34648
<ubot-it> Guest34648: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Guest34648, di che ubuntu stiamo parlando?
<Guest34648> kabrador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6415562/
<giuseppe1_> krabador, sono passato sul pc incriminato, prima mi chiamavo pindol. sudo Ishw -C video   comando non trovato
<Guest34648> kabrador: 13.04
<krabador> giuseppe1_, lshw -C video
<krabador> non Ishw
<giuseppe1_> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6415587/
<giuseppe1_> krabador, ora per scriverti devo staccare il videoproiettore perche altrimenti il mouse non funzia
<krabador> giuseppe1_, hai messo ubuntu a 32bit o 64bit?
<giuseppe1_> krabador, 32
<krabador> giuseppe1_, allora prova ad installare questo https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/13.04/main/pool/13.04/i/intel-linux-graphics-installer/intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.2-0intel3_i386.deb
<calimero_82> we krabador  eccomi
<krabador> una volta scaricato, apri il terminale, entri nella cartella dove è finito il file, mandi sudo dpkg -i pacchetto && sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> giuseppe1_,
<krabador> calimero_82, non ruttare
<calimero_82> ahahaha
<krabador> calimero_82, accendi il pc, e che succede?
<calimero_82> allora dal bios
<calimero_82> se scelgo hd di 250 esce win7 se sescelgo hd da 10 gb esce ubu con il grub che mi fa scegliere cosa far partire
<krabador> calimero_82, ecco , il gub doveva finire nel 250
<krabador> se è sempre quello che parte
<calimero_82> io volevo tenere nei 250 win7 e in quello di 10gb ubu
<calimero_82> ho sbagliato l installazione manuiale?
<calimero_82> come dovevo partizionare l hd di 10 gb?
<calimero_82> non bastano 2 artizioni?
<calimero_82> partizioni
<calimero_82> poi perchè mi ritrovo come 7 lh di 250 gb?
<calimero_82> l hd
<giuseppe1_> krabador, come faccio a entrare nella cartella ?
<calimero_82> giuseppe1_,  apri la cartella e poi fai partire il terminale da lì
<krabador> giuseppe1_, cd nomecartella
<krabador> calimero_82, alle domande per me, rispondo io
<calimero_82> scusami
<calimero_82> pensavo di facilitare
<krabador> calimero_82, non è successo niente di strano, al tuo pc
<krabador> lui t'ha messo ubuntu nel secondo hard disk
<krabador> !grub | calimero_82
<ubot-it> calimero_82: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> scegli quale hd sarà quello che parte sempre per primo, ed installa li il grub
<calimero_82> ma io mi chiedo perchè se clicco su 7 mi da l hd di 250
<calimero_82> scusa se clicco su /
<krabador> "clicco su / " , come?
<calimero_82> radice
<calimero_82> come si chiama scusa
<krabador> si, ma come ci clicchi sopra?
<calimero_82> scusa apro cartella home
<calimero_82> poi scelgo indietro
<calimero_82> no aspetta ho sbagliato
<krabador> calimero_82, descrivi per bene il problema
<krabador> con calma
<calimero_82> sorry :D
<calimero_82> allora se vado su / e clicco su mnt perchè non esce niente? prima ho sbagliato con /
<calimero_82> si trova su media e non su mnt, poi perchè si chiama file system?
<calimero_82> parlo sempre del hd di 250 gb
<krabador> perchè all'unica partizione win che vede di un'altro disco
<krabador> puo' dargli quel nome
<krabador> se tu ci vai
<krabador> è tutto a posto?
<calimero_82> si mi fa andare
<krabador> cosa ti lascia perplesso?
<giuseppe1_> krabador, non ci riesco!! ho messo la cartella sulla scrivania
<krabador> giuseppe1_, allora, cd /home/utente/Scrivania
<krabador> giuseppe1_, ovviamente "utente" è il tuo utente
<calimero_82> no ok tt apposto, ti volevo solo chiedere ho fatto bene l installazione? vanno bene 2 partizioni nell hd di 10 gb?
<krabador> calimero_82, sisi vanno bene
<calimero_82> quindi ora mi conviene spostare il grub nell ha di 250 gb
<calimero_82> giusto?
<calimero_82> hd
<calimero_82> se no ogni volta devo andare nel bios
<giuly_> come faccio a sapere se un determinato FileSystem è stato incluso nella mainline del kernel linux? Il filesystem in oggetto è l'overlayFS.
<krabador> calimero_82, eh, si, il grub deve stare nel disco che parte per primo
<krabador> calimero_82, puoi anche decidere che sia il secondo
<krabador> calimero_82, alla fine non ha importanza, tanto scegli sempre cosa caricare, da grub
<calimero_82> come faccio a mettere nel grub come prima opzione l avvio di winzoz? ti spiego visto che lo usa pure mio nonno voglio che parte automaticante win7
<krabador> giuly_, qui si fa supporto ad ubuntu, per questione riguardanti il kernel non è la risorsa giusta
<krabador> calimero_82, si puo' editare
<calimero_82> e come si fa?
<calimero_82> posso lasciarlo in questo hd il grub? tanto ho impostato nel bios l avvio per primo di questo hd
<krabador> calimero_82, certo
<krabador> ti dicevo alla fine, infatti, non ha importanza
<calimero_82> :D
<calimero_82> come lo edito?
<krabador> al bioa setti questo , come hd, e amen
<krabador> per editarlo
<krabador> !grub | calimero_82
<ubot-it> calimero_82: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<giuseppe1_> krabador, esce scrivania con il simbolo del dollaro
<krabador> calimero_82, apri il terminale, manda un sudo gedit /etc/default/grub , e postalo in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | calimero_82
<ubot-it> calimero_82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> giuseppe1_, allora, manda ls
<krabador> copia il nome del file che hai scaricato, se visualizzato
<krabador> giuseppe1_, digita sudo dpkg -i nomefile && sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> giuseppe1_, nomefile lo incolli
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6415739/ krabador
<giuseppe1_> krabador, il file esce l'ho copiato ma non lo prende
<giuseppe1_> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6415745/
<krabador> giuseppe
<krabador> allora
<krabador> tu hai scritto questo "sudo dpkg -intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.2-0intel3_i386.deb"
<krabador> giuseppe1_, il comando è sudo dpkg -i intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.2-0intel3_i386.deb && sudo apt-get -yf install
<giuseppe1_> krabador, sei molto paziente!!
<krabador> calimero_82, sudo gedit /boot/menu/grub.cfg e posta
<calimero_82> ok
<akhilleus> salve rieccomi
<calimero_82> krabador,  è vuoto
<giuseppe1_> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6415758/
<krabador> giuseppe1_, ok
<krabador> calimero_82, quante linee di grub ti appaiono all'avvio?
<fileno> un informazione: come posso caricare i driver usb  dello scanner Mustek 1248 UB
<krabador> fileno, eri Guest34648 prima?
<fileno> si krabador
<krabador> fileno, dai uno sguardo qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=308306
<fileno> ok grazie ci guardo
<giuseppe1_> krabador, ok significa che dovrebbe funzionare?
<krabador> giuseppe1_, no, purtroppo non si puo' installare
<krabador> giuseppe1_, un attimo
<calimero_82> 4 mi pare krabador
<krabador> calimero_82, da terminale, manda ls -a /boot/grub
<calimero_82> fatto , lo metto sul paste?
<krabador> hai grub.gfc all'interno?
<krabador> cfg
<calimero_82> si
<krabador> calimero_82, allora sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<krabador> ed incolla questo su pastebin
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6415810/ krabador
<krabador> calimero_82, allora, riavvia, conta quante linee hai, e nella linea "set default="0"   vai a mettere il numero della linea di win
<krabador> calimero_82, considera che la prima linea la conta come 0
<krabador> quindi , se win è la quarta linea
<krabador> devi mettere 3
<calimero_82> ok conto quante opzioni ci sono e vedo a che punto sta win giusto?
<calimero_82> tu per linee intendi opzioni giusto?
<krabador> si
<calimero_82> ok riavvio
<calimero_82> tu rimani?
<krabador> si, per poco
<calimero_82> faccio subito aspè
<krabador> pranzo time, tra poco
<krabador> giuseppe1_, allora
<giuseppe1_> krabador, allora pendo dalle tue labbra
<krabador> giuseppe1_, si puo' installare un'interfaccia grafica
<krabador> di un software
<krabador> per configurare il dual monitor
<krabador> sudo apt-get install arandr
<giuseppe1_> krabador, ok
<calimero_82> fatto krabador  sono 6 e win è il 6
<calimero_82> quindi numero 5?
<giuseppe1_> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6415859/
<krabador> calimero_82, si
<calimero_82> ok
<krabador> calimero_82, sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<krabador> e cambia set default 0 , con 5
<krabador> salva
<calimero_82> fatto riavvio
<calimero_82> grazie krabador
<krabador> calimero_82, no
<krabador> aspetta
<krabador> non riavviare
<krabador> calimero_82,
<calimero_82> ok
<krabador> calimero_82,
<krabador> oh
<calimero_82> dici
<krabador> devi mandare
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> altrimenti non cambia nulla
<calimero_82> fatto
<calimero_82> riavvio
<krabador> giuseppe1_, torno subito
<calimero_82> non va krabador
<calimero_82> parte ubuntu
<krabador> calimero_82, non devi dfare nulla
<calimero_82> non ho fatto nulla
<krabador> calimero_82, devi aspettare
<calimero_82> è partito ubuntu
<krabador> mmm
<calimero_82> non ho premuto nulla
<calimero_82> forse ho sbagliato ed era 6?
<calimero_82> provo 6?
<calimero_82> ma mi ha rimasto 0
<calimero_82> ho riaperto il grub e sta segnato 0
<pindol> bb
<pindol> b
<calimero_82> ho rifatto riavvio
<calimero_82> krabador: tutto ok
<calimero_82> riuscito, grazie ancora
<fm76> buongiorno a tutti... ci riprovo ache oggi...
<fm76> ho impostato la password a "NONE" nel pannello di sistema account utente e ora non ho più controllo su niente perchè mi esce il prompt di autenticazione ma non mi riconosce la password
<fm76> qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento?
<fm76> ho provato un paio di vie... (PS: sono noob)
<svernagovich> ragazzi come faccio a inserire una cartella preferita nelle risorse del mio gestore nautilus??? purtroppo non ci riesco...
<sticazzzz> jester1-: e so pure qua
<dadepasa> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<Matt_91> !qualcuno | dadepasa
<ubot-it> dadepasa: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<floryn90> ciao a tutti
<floryn90> per sbaglio ho eliminato la cartella /usr/share/applications/ insieme al suo contenuto (i file desktop dei programmi installati)
<floryn90> volevo sapere se per caso c'è qualche modo per rigenerarli
<davide> ciao. se una periferica no è riconosciuta da ubuntu 13.10 come faccio
<davide> poi sicuro che con ubuntu 13.10 le periferiche,mouse,stampanti, router, modem vemgono riconosciute come in Windows
<akis24> davide:  dettagli
<akis24> davide:  in generale si ma non tutte
<davide> quelle non tutte le butto
<davide> e un programma di messagistica oltre a skype, per 13.10
<akis24> davide: pidgin
<protonext> Ciao a tutti?
<protonext> Ciao a tutti!
<davide> ok
<protonext> qualcuno sa come risolvere il bug della rete dopo la sospensione?
<protonext> dopo che il notebook va in sospensione
<protonext> quando lo risveglio
<protonext> non funziona più la rete
<protonext> ne wireless
<protonext> ne cavo
<brigi> buonasera a tutti ho istallato ubuntu sul mio pc , probabilmente una vecchia versione e cercando di aggiornare il sistema mi dice che devo scaricare la nuova versione. Provo a farlo ma
<brigi> scusate!!
<protonext> ho ubuntu 13.10 (aggiornata da 13.04)
<brigi> mi compare una scritta in cui si dice "recupero non riuscito" potrebbe essere un problema di rete. Scusate se mi intrometto nella discussione ma qualcuno mi sa dire cosa devo fare o dove cercare spiegazioni?
<LoZioNe> buonsalve a tutti ^^
<akis24> brigi che versione hai installato ?
<akis24> az
<cobra90nj> salve
<cobra90nj> qualcuno potrebbe darmi un consiglio?
<cobra90nj> non riesco più ad avviare il sistema
<Guest254> ! dettagli | cobra90nj
<ubot-it> cobra90nj: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cobra90nj> ho ubuntu 13.04
<Guest254> cosa appare sullo schermo? schermata viola? scritte?
<cobra90nj> ieri avevo dei problemi con dei pacchetti dopo che ho eseguito alcuni consiglio di un utente sul forum, mi sono apparsi altri aggiornamenti
<cobra90nj> li ho installati ed ora non si avvia più
<cobra90nj> allora
<cobra90nj> prima visualizzato kvm disabled by bios
<cobra90nj> ora l'ho disabilitato
<cobra90nj> e dopo aver avviato il tutto rimane lo schermo nero
<cobra90nj> cioè proprio chiuso lo schermo
<floryn90> qualcuno sa come si può rigenerare il contenuto della cartella /usr/share/applications/ ????
<jester-> !ripristino | cobra90nj  e stai poi alla largas da ppa e proposed
<ubot-it> cobra90nj  e stai poi alla largas da ppa e proposed: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> floryn90: in che senso
<cobra90nj> ma rischio di perdere tutti i dati?
<cobra90nj> sto leggendo
<floryn90> per errore ho cancellato tutti i file .desktop presenti in /usr/share/applications/
<jester-> cobra90nj: ma un backup della home è sempre consigliabile
<floryn90> volevo sapere se esiste un modo per rigenerarli
<jester-> cobra90nj: non dovrebbe segare i dati
<jester-> floryn90: non sono nel cestino?
<floryn90> niente
<floryn90> ero da terminale
<jester-> floryn90: reinstalla le varie applicazioni
<floryn90> ma se per caso mi coppiasi tali file da una live ?
<cobra90nj> juster: ma devo proprio fare così? non c'è altra soluzione
<floryn90> oppure con un dpkg-reconfigure ??
<cobra90nj> non può essere qualcuno riguardo i drive? io ho una nvidia ma uso i Nouveau
<cobra90nj> floryn90: dici a me?
<jester-> cobra90nj: guarda in driver aggiuntivi e abilita il nvidia
<cobra90nj> jester: non posso accedere al sistema
<floryn90> cobra90nj: era in risposta per jester-
<jester-> cobra90nj: ripristina
<jester-> poi penserai ai nvidia
<cobra90nj> posso linkare il post sul forum?
<jester-> cobra90nj: ripristina che in 10 minuti torna nuovo
<cobra90nj> jester: non ci metterei 10 minuti, devo scaricare ubuntu poi devo salvarmi tutti i dati più di 100gb sull'hd e poi devo riconfigurare tutto
<cobra90nj> io quando ho installato ubuntu parecchio tempo fa tolsi un casino di cose a partire da unity
<cobra90nj> nessuno?
<jester-> cobra90nj: fa vedere la guida che ha fatto danni
<cobra90nj> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=568967
<jester-> cobra90nj: sei collegato a un server frlocco
<cobra90nj> jester: cioè?
<jester-> cobra90nj: in recovery parte?
<cobra90nj> no
<jester-> non vedi che il server apt è ciucco?
<cobra90nj> a volte si blocca sulla schermata con il logo di ubuntu e lo sfondo viola
<cobra90nj> jester: non capisco
<jester-> se non parte in recovery è compromesso
<jester-> caveat-: al menu grub, avanzate 'è dentro modalità rirpistino comunque che ti ha fatto danno è  deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<jester-> cobra90nj: parti col penultimo kernel
<jester-> cobra90nj:  al menu grub, avanzate 'è dentro modalità rirpistino comunque che ti ha fatto danno è  deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<jester-> oltre alle pacioccate togli unity metti unity
<cobra90nj> jester, ma a me unity non piace preferisco interfaccia semplice cmq i kernel credo di avere solo l'ultimo perchè man man li levo
<Guest254> cobra90nj: dopo il messaggio "kvm disabled by bios", ubuntu si avviava?
<cobra90nj> Guest254: no
<cobra90nj> appare lo schermo nero
<cobra90nj> rimane proprio chiuso lo schermo
<jester-> cobra90nj: se non parte in ripristino so cazzi
<jester-> anzi lè mort e basta
<jester-> cobra90nj: quindi ripristina
<Guest254> Se avvii il live cd, apri /var/log/apt/history.log per sapere i pacchetti installati l'ultima volta. Magari puoi provare a reinstallare solo quelli, prima di segare l'intero ubuntu
<cobra90nj> ma quel precise-proposed restricted main multiverse universe non sta già nella lista?
<cobra90nj> Guest254 sono in live con mint, spè che vedo
<jester-> e per i dati un backup della home è sempre di rigore normalmente una volta a settimana
<Guest254> quoto
<jester-> Guest254: se non gli parte manco in recovery non puo fare una cippa
<Guest254> beh fa chroot
<jester-> potrebbe provare in charoot
<jester-> prposed ogni tanto piazza un kernel farlocco e aggironamento di apparmor non dovrebbe influire sul sistema
<jester-> il serve apt era a bottane
<jester-> invece di consigliare cambio server un coglione sul forum gli ha fatto abilitare i proposed
<jester-> secondo me se usa il penultimo kernel parte
<cobra90nj> jester, cmq forse ho capito male ma la shell con root la posso accedere
<cobra90nj> forse avevo capito male sorry
<jester-> cobra90nj: direi di provare a partire col peniltimo kernel
<jester-> penultimo
<jester-> che forse proposed ne ha piazzato uno farlocco visto che è salatato fuori problem di dkms
<cobra90nj> jester, devo spegnere il pc, provo a vedere e torno thx
<jester-> stanno dnetro a opzioni avanzate
<cobra90nj> jester-, niente da fare .-.
<jester-> cobra90nj: nemmeno in recovery?
<cobra90nj> si blocca con il logo di ubuntu
<jester-> cobra90nj: in recovery non cè nessun logo
<jester-> solo verbose del kernel
<cobra90nj> jester-, quando dici in recovery intendi dove appare il menu cond elle opzioi?
<jester-> arrivi a un menu, si abilita la rete e si va in root
<cobra90nj> ad esempio avviare in root o abilitare la rete ecc?
<jester-> cobra90nj: dentro a opzioni avanzate nel  menu al boot
<jester-> e li ci sono i kernel precedenti anche
<cobra90nj> jester-, si ma io non ho nessun kernel
<jester-> e proverei a partire con un kernel precedentee
<cobra90nj> li avevo eliminati tempo fa .-.
<jester-> cobra90nj: ma va?
<jester-> cobra90nj: se il proposde te ne ha aggiornato uno farlocco quello sano sta in avanzate
<jester-> e 2 kernel è buonanorma tenerli
<cobra90nj> jester- ho provato ad installare un nuovo kernel e neanche parte
<jester-> cobra90nj: e come hai provato se il sistema non parte
<cobra90nj> jester-, sono entrato in modalità provvisoria e da li aperto la shell da root
<cobra90nj> jester- modalità di ripristino
<jester-> cobra90nj: allora parte in riprisitno
<jester-> o parliamo della fuffa
<cobra90nj> jester- esce la schermata di ripristino
<Guest254> recovery = ripristino
<jester-> che schermata
<jester-> se facevi il ripristino sistema come da link avevi gia sistemato
<cobra90nj> jester- il menu dove c'è ad esempio: avvio normale, abilitare rete, correggere i pacchetti danneggiati ecc
<jester-> cobra90nj: avevi detto che non andava e si incrocchiava al logo ubuntu gìche in recovery non esiste
<cobra90nj> jester- forse ho inteso male
<cobra90nj> cmq li va poi se faccio correggi i pacchetti e poi avvio
<jester-> comunque da li editi soueces.list, commmenti i proposed
<jester-> se con software-properties-gtk  esce la gui cambi server con uno italiano, aupdate di apt e dist-upgrade
<cobra90nj> jester-, ci provo
<jester-> cobra90nj: comunque hai un sistema sciancato
<jester-> e scommetto anche pieno di ppa
<cobra90nj> jester- no
<jester-> è li da vedere
<cobra90nj> jester- cmq devo provare a commentare i proposed e poi? provo ad avviare
<cobra90nj> cosa mi dicevi soopra
<jester-> poi dovresti leggere quello che ti scrivo
<jester-> abiliti la rete
<jester-> commenti
<jester-> software-properties-gtk e se apre la gui cambi server
<jester-> apt-get update
<jester-> apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<jester-> apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> ma ho poca fede, secondo me hai fatto altro oltre alla vaccata proposed
<manis> ciao, scusate se scrivo qui, ho debian, ma il chan apposito in genere non è molto movimentato e forse è 1 problema già capitato anche su ubuntu
<manis> non riesco a vedere i video online..cercando in rete ho letto di scaricare il pacchetto flashplugin-nonfree, ma quando do il comando come output ricevo: "Il pacchetto flashplugin-nonfree non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro pacchetto. Questo potrebbe indicare che il pacchetto è mancante, obsoleto oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente  E: Il pacchetto "flashplugin-nonfree" non ha candidati d
<cobra90nj> jester- provo
<jester-> manis: in ubuntu quello è il pacchetto in debian nn so
<jester-> manis: e controlla di non aver installato gnash e icedtea
<manis> jester-: leggendo in giro dovrebbe essere quello
<manis> si gnash ce lho
<jester-> toglilo
<jester-> e install nonfree
<jester-> se anche in debian è cosi
<manis> jester-: semplicemente con apt-get remove gnash?
<jester-> o dpkg --purge
<jester-> con sudo
<manis> yes, dopo riprovo a reinstallare il non free?
<manis> flashplugin-nonfree
<jester-> guarda anche roba icedtea
<manis> quello non lo vedo
<manis> (installato)
<jester-> manis: pc recente?
<manis> dell'anno scorso jester-
<jester-> ok
<manis> ho ridato il comando x installare  flashplugin-nonfree ma mi da sempre stesso output
<jester-> cioè?
<jester-> manis: o flashplugin-installer
<giuseppe1_> krabador, sono ancora qui
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> spartacus_72 ci sei'
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ti ho scritto un mail rispondimi lì se leggerai
<manis> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<manis> .
<ale_> ciao a tutti... ho un problema ad installare ubuntu nel mio pc desktop packard bell
<ale_> non so per quale motivo ma non riesce a farmelo partire da chiavetta usb
<electrosave> Saluti a tutti!
<electrosave> Salve a tutti i Pinguini...:D
<krabador> electrosave, salva
<krabador> *salve
<krabador> :D
<LoZioNe> ciao krabador
<krabador> salve LoZioNe
<LoZioNe> oggi stò diventando matto a causa di un'aggiornamento _._
<krabador> LoZioNe, quale?
<LoZioNe> krabador, questa discussione http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=569015
<Eagle2> ciao a dopo
<LoZioNe> ma se apro souerce.lis non ci sono queste voci
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, guarda che hai aggiunto ppa
<LoZioNe> cristian_c, se vedi nella discussione mi sono sparite le voci per aggiornare -.-" per questo passavo da suerce.list
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, va beh, li lanci da terminale
<roht>   sera , come faccio a riportare in lingua italiana ubuntu 13.10 che ho installato in inglese?
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | roht
<ubot-it> roht: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<LoZioNe> Cristian_c con sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade mi da errori
<roht> grazie cristian_c vado a vedere
<krabador> LoZioNe, posta il tuo source.list
<LoZioNe> pensavo di risolverli con suerce.list
<krabador> in pastebin
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, sono i ppa
<LoZioNe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417586/
<Akelt> ragazzi, ho bisogno del vostro aiuto
<Akelt> ho fatto una cavolata :S
<Akelt> da una live di ubuntu, con gparted ho voluto spostare una partizione logica NTFS di 150gb, ho fatto partire lo spostamento e ho chiuso il laptop... che è andato in ibernazione
<Akelt> l'ho avviato e si era bloccato, quindi l'ho chiuso forzatemene
<LoZioNe> cristian_c, krabador, nel souerce list le voci dell'errore non ci sono,e senza il gestore fonti softwere e Muon non so come fare
<Akelt> e ora come potete intuire non ho più accesso a quella partizione (che però da gparted risulta spostata)
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, infatti i ppa non si trovano in quel file
<Akelt>  http://snag.gy/M1Eoo.jpg è la sda5
<Akelt> cosa posso fare? ci sono dati importanti :/
<LoZioNe> cristian_c e il file che gestisce i ppa dove lo trovo?
<Akelt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417629/ qui i dettagli se possono servire
<cristian_c> Akelt, come prima cosa, ti consiglio di clonare le partizioni o l'intero disco
<LoZioNe> etc>apt>sources.list.d rimuovo da li?
<LoZioNe> ho un file chiamato: mefrio-g-plymouthmanager-saucy.list
<Akelt> cristian_c, non me lo fa fare
<Akelt> mi dà lo stesso errore (vedi pastebin)
<krabador> LoZioNe, hai kde?
<LoZioNe> krabador, si
<krabador> LoZioNe, sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> LoZioNe, posta il contenuto in pastebin
<LoZioNe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417586/
<LoZioNe> sempre quello
<LoZioNe> .list già aperto ma quelle voci non le trovo
<cristian_c> Akelt, aspetta, ma tu stai usando ntfsresize
<krabador> LoZioNe, è tutto, il file?
<LoZioNe> si
<LoZioNe> quei cavolo di file non ci sono
<cristian_c> Akelt, io ho parlato di clonazione
<LoZioNe> krabador,l'ho scritto anche sulla discussione nel Forum
<Akelt> con il copia-incolla?
<LoZioNe> non capisco come mai da Terminale dà errore e da Apper dà errore
<cristian_c> Akelt, no, con strumenti specifici
<Akelt> ovvero? da gparted non è possibile?
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, sì, è in sources.list.d
<aggo> ciao a tutti, sono nuovo, ho cambiato hard disk sul netbook mettendo un SSD, il bios lo legge tranquillamente. Faccio partire l'installer di Xubuntu da USB e installo. A fine installazione, schermo nero con _ lampeggiante. Riavvio, metto come boot l'SSD e ancora stessa cosa. Provo a reinstallare, mi dice che xubuntu è già installato
<krabador> Akelt, non riesci ad accedere alla partizione ntfs, e le altre funzionano correttamente?
<Akelt> di altre ce n'è solo una, e funziona (è stata spostata solo la sda5)
<krabador> Akelt, puoi provare con testdisk, che installi con sudo apt-get install testdisk
<krabador> per rifare una corretta tabella delle partizioni
<krabador> ma il fatto che tu la stavi spostanto
<Akelt> okay, ora provo
<krabador> impone che gparted stava spostando fiscamente i dati da una parte all'altra
<LoZioNe> cristian_c ho fatto Trova:plymouth da sources.list e non trova nulla
<krabador> non so quindi per quanto riguarda il recupero, come ti si mette
<krabador> Akelt, leggi la documentazione ufficiale che trovi sul sito dello sviluppatore
<krabador> Akelt, è un pacchetto che trovi nei repositories ufficiali
<Akelt> sì, la sda5 (partizione logica) era dentro la sda3 (estesa) e la stavo spostando sempre all'interno della sda3, all'inizio
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, nella directory si trovano dei file
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Akelt> non lo trova, devo aggiungere i repositories?
<LoZioNe> cristian_c, si l'ho scritto prima
<Eagle2> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<krabador> Akelt, si ma se si sono corrotti gli indici, con l'ibernazione / spegnimento della macchina, una volta ripristinati, i dati che sono stati già oggetto di spostamento saranno irrecuperaabili
<krabador> Akelt, fallo da live, con il supporto di installazione di ubuntu
<aggo> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<LoZioNe> cristian_c, trova 9 voci
<Akelt> krabador, spero non si sia perso molto :S ora provo, grazie :)
<krabador> aggo, quando hai installato xubuntu, il supporto di installazione è andato tranquillamente
<krabador> Akelt, in bocca al lupo
<aggo> sì
<aggo> ho anche fatto il controllo del disco (USB) e mi ha detto che è tutto ok
<LoZioNe> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417733/
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, perché dici che non c'è?
<LoZioNe> cristian_c: non ho quelle voci scritte nel sources.list
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, infatti devi aprire il file apposito nella directory sources.list.d
<LoZioNe> cristian_c, e cancello quei file che ha riportato il terminale?
<krabador> LoZioNe, scusami, sudo apt-get update, ti da errore?
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, no
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, li apri e commenti le righe
<LoZioNe> krabador, si sempre errore
<krabador> LoZioNe, e te lo da riferito a quei ppa?
<krabador> LoZioNe, posta il contenuto di /etc/apt/sources.list.d se presente
<krabador> la cartella
<cristian_c> aggo, avvia la live
<LoZioNe> cristian_c ci sono 9 file che sono (credo quelli che mi hai fatto cercare prima con il term che ho postato su)
<aggo> fatto
<aggo> sto provando a reinstallare dalì
<cristian_c> lol
<LoZioNe> *sorry krabador
<cristian_c> aggo, bastava digitare: sudo fdisk, in live
<krabador> LoZioNe, allora, io li toglierei tutto
<krabador> tutti
<krabador> ma quelli che ti danno problemi sembrano essere
<krabador> mefrio
<krabador> nvidia-quantal
<LoZioNe> che però sul sources.list non ci sono
<aggo> ma non formatta in automatico quando installi?
<krabador> LoZioNe, nella cartella /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<krabador> LoZioNe, li ci sono file che ti fanno usare quei ppa
<krabador> LoZioNe, ripeto, io li toglierei tutti
<LoZioNe> krabador, quelli che mi danno errore da terminale sono:plymouth e nvidia-quantal
<cristian_c> aggo, se è già installato, forse non è quello il problema
<krabador> LoZioNe, appunto
<aggo> l'SSD è nuovo
<krabador> LoZioNe, li devi togliere da dentro la cartella /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<aggo> l'ho installato mezz'ora fa
<LoZioNe> quindi da etc/apt cancello i .list che hanno quel nome?
<aggo> con l'hard disk vecchio morente ero riuscito a installarlo anche se poi si bloccava per i troppi cluster danneggiati, quindi escluderei problemi di scheda video
<krabador> LoZioNe, da /etc/apt/souces.list.d
<krabador> è una cartella
<LoZioNe> mefrio-g-plymouthmanager-saucy.list e noobslab-nvidia-quantal-saucy.list.save
<krabador> LoZioNe, da terminale /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<krabador> cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<krabador> sudo rm mefrio-g-plymouthmanager-saucy.list mefrio-g-plymouthmanager-saucy.list.save noobslab-nvidia-quantal-saucy.list noobslab-nvidia-quantal-saucy.list.save
<LoZioNe> rm: impossibile rimuovere "mefrio-g-plymouthmanager-saucy.list": File o directory non esistente
<LoZioNe> rm: impossibile rimuovere "mefrio-g-plymouthmanager-saucy.list.save": File o directory non esistente
<LoZioNe> rm: impossibile rimuovere "noobslab-nvidia-quantal-saucy.list": File o directory non esistente
<LoZioNe> rm: impossibile rimuovere "noobslab-nvidia-quantal-saucy.list.save": File o directory non esistente
<aggo> cristian_c:  potrebbero esserci problemi essendo SSD?
<krabador> LoZioNe, vai in quella cartella
<krabador> /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<LoZioNe> raga devo andare a prendere una donnola che mi ha chiamato...cmq stì file non li trovo -.-"
<LoZioNe> ci sono già
<krabador> LoZioNe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417733/
<krabador> qui li vedo
<krabador> LoZioNe, fai un bel ls
<krabador> all'interno della cartella
<krabador> e rimuovili con rm
<krabador> fai pure copia e incolla
<aggo> cristian_c:  risolto, reinstallandolo è partito, vallo a capire :P
<aggo> grazie lo stesso a tutti, buonanotte!
<LoZioNe> ok cancellato mefrio
<LoZioNe> noob, daniel,tualatrix e ubuntu-wine
<LoZioNe> non c'erano come voci
<krabador> LoZioNe, una volta cancellate
<krabador> LoZioNe, l'altra che sembrava darti problemi, da come ho visto sul forum
<krabador> era quella per nvidia-optimus
<krabador> una volta cancellate quelle voci
<krabador> manda un sudo apt-get update
<LoZioNe> krabador, yeah! nessun errore!
<krabador> LoZioNe, bene
<krabador> :D
<LoZioNe> dò anche upgrade?
<panda-pc> buonasera! ASUS eeepc 1025c - ubuntustudio 12.04 - Ieri ho installato ubuntustudio tramite pacchetti, tutto pare funzionare ma durante l'installazione ha dato il seguente errore http://imagebin.org/277052 ! Pare si tratti di un pacchetto legato a i driver fella scheda video. Ho trovato inoltre questa discussione nel forum dove agli ultimi post si parla di come fixare questo pacchetto! mi consigliate di seguire le
<panda-pc>  stringhe di comando indicate? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=541016&p=4484952#p4484952
<krabador> LoZioNe, ma si, vai
<LoZioNe> yeah! adesso si che ci siamo!
<LoZioNe> grazie mille krabador
<krabador> panda-pc, l'utente, nel forum, risolve inserendo dei ppa
<cristian_c> panda-pc, hai una intel cedar view
<krabador> LoZioNe, di niente, figurati
<krabador> panda-pc, ppa sono delle sorgenti di pacchetti , non ufficiali, che possono dare problemi
<LoZioNe> devo scappare che sono single per scelta,non per condizione ;) ti ringrazio anche più tardi se sei ancora connesso ;)
<krabador> panda-pc, che versione di ubuntu-studio hai ?
<panda-pc> @krabador ho visto, e dato che ho imparato per esperienza a non smanettare coi ppa apposta chiedo qui @cristia_c non lo capisco, lspci --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417904/
<krabador> panda-pc, che versione di ubuntu studio hai ?
<panda-pc> krabador inizialmente avevo ubuntu 12.04 poi ho fatto un'installazione tramite pacchetti http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/UbuntuStudio e penso sia rimasta 12.04
<panda-pc> e proprio durante l'installazione mi ha dato quest'errore
<panda-pc>  http://imagebin.org/277052
<cristian_c> panda-pc, hai installato l'intero ubuntu studio, o solo alcune parti di esso?
<krabador> certo, se non hai fatto un salto di versione, i repositories sono rimasti gli stessi
<cristian_c> panda-pc, Mostra dettagli
<panda-pc> cristian_c ho installato il pacchetto ubuntustudio-desktop
<panda-pc> cristian_c mostra dettagli?
<cristian_c> panda-pc, sì, è il pulsante presente nello screenshot che hai postato
<panda-pc> cristian_c è successo ieri e quel messaggio non è più disponibile, in ogni caso si estendeva la finestra ma non compariva alcun messaggio e rimaneva a caricare
<panda-pc> dopo un po' ha dato un nuovo errore... vediamo se lo ritrovo
<cristian_c> panda-pc, di solito ci mettono un po' per caricarsi
<cristian_c> panda-pc, hai aggiunto ppa?
<krabador> panda-pc, quell'errore te l'ha dato
<krabador> perchè sicuramente hai inserito il ppa che contiene quel file
<krabador> panda-pc, cedarview-drm non c'è nei repositories ubuntu 12.04
<panda-pc> krabador, cristian_c non ho aggiunto alcun ppa, semplicemente installato da ubuntu software center in pacchetto ubuntustudio-desktop! ho trovato l'errore che mi ha dato quando ho provato a fare mostra dettagli (preparatevi questa è da ridere) http://imagebin.org/277055
<cristian_c> panda-pc, praticamente il crash del crash, meta-crash
<panda-pc> yesss! LOL
<krabador> panda-pc, e questo http://imagebin.org/277052
<krabador> quando te l'ha dato?
<cristian_c> panda-pc, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !paste | panda-pc , posta l'output su pastebin
<ubot-it> panda-pc , posta l'output su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<panda-pc> krabador durante l'installazione del pacchetto ubuntustudio-desktop
<panda-pc> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417972/ (per la cronaca sono sergios)
<panda-pc> (...da altra postazione)
<krabador> panda-pc, manda un sudo jockey-gtk
<krabador> panda-pc, ?
<panda-pc> krabador eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417999/
<panda-pc> krabador è partito "driver aggiuntivi" e sta facendo la ricerca driver disponibili
<panda-pc> normale? -.-'
<Akelt> krabador, rieccomi, ho fatto fare un'analisi con testdisk e la partizione in questione me la elenca 2 volte: una vuota e l'altra con i file. se rimuovessi quella vuota e poi farei riscrivere la tabella? o dovrei fare altro prima?
<panda-pc> krabador, e siamo arrivati qui... che male non fa http://imagebin.org/277059
<cristian_c> Akelt, aspetta
<panda-pc> cristian_c pare che abbia una intel cedar view http://imagebin.org/277059
<krabador> allora, panda-pc , cedarview-drm non è una dipendenza di ubuntu 12.04 ,ubuntustudio 12.04, o un pacchetto messo nell'installazione del metapacchetto ubuntustudio-desktop
<panda-pc> krabador e allora com'è uscito fuori quel messaggio? probabile che durante l'installazione dell'ambiente grafico xfce si siano andati a stuzzicare i relativi driver?
<panda-pc> che a quanto pare qualche problemino lo danno
<krabador> no, cedarview-drm non è un pacchetto di ubuntu 12.04 o una dipendenza del metapacchetto
<krabador> che hai installato
<panda-pc> il messaggio è uscito durante l'installazione del pacchetto ubuntustudio-desktop
<krabador> d'accordo, ma quel pacchetto
<krabador> non è
<krabador> dentro ubuntu 12.04
<krabador> o una dipendenza di ubuntustudio-desktop
<krabador> panda-pc, http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntustudio-desktop
<krabador> panda-pc, http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/allpackages?format=txt.gz
<krabador> nella schermata di jockey-gtk, clicca sulla seconda linea, e posta il commendo nel riquadro di sotto
<panda-pc> in ogni caso prima avevo installato ubuntu gnome-shell e The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components
<panda-pc> per poi disinstallarli
<panda-pc> krabador arrivano...
<krabador> panda-pc, hai pasticciato un po' troppo con questa installazione
<krabador> panda-pc, ti consiglierei di fare il backup dei tuoi dati
<krabador> e di eseguirne una nuova, in base alla versione e all'ambiente che ti sembra piu' idoneo
<panda-pc> krabador, era una cosa che stavo già valutando anche se il sistema FUNZIONA
<panda-pc> mi chiedevo se avessi potuto risolvere questa sorta di latenza video (tutto va un po' a scatti) cosa che mi succede da sempre, sin dalla prima installazione di ubuntu con unity
<krabador> panda-pc, mi dici di preciso il modello del pc?
<panda-pc> krabador asus eeepc 1025c con un gb di ram, lo so non si puù pretendere molto ed è questo il motivo per cui stavo cercando la distro più leggera
<krabador> panda-pc, allora prova lubuntu, anche l'ultima, la 13.10
<krabador> il kernel che hanno tutte le 13.10 è stato molto ottimizzato
<panda-pc> krabador lubuntu non l'homai provata, è migliore di xfce?
<panda-pc> migliore... più leggera!?
<krabador> panda-pc, è piu' leggera
<krabador> molto
<krabador> panda-pc, il commento della seconda linea di jockey ?
<panda-pc> ok allora metto a scaricare la 13.10 e vediamo che succede
<panda-pc> krabador jokey si è fermato a quanto ti ho postato prima e poi è partita la ricerca driver
<panda-pc> krabador  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417999/
<krabador> panda-pc, adesso è chiuso ?
<panda-pc> krabador la ricerca driver mi porta alla finestra http://imagebin.org/277059
<panda-pc> krabador e il comando da terminale finisce
<krabador> panda-pc, posta il commento nel riquadro
<krabador> di sotto
<krabador> di questa schermata
<krabador> che appare selezionando la seconda linea
<panda-pc> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/6418142/
<krabador> allora
<panda-pc> intendevi questo?
<krabador> per la terza volta
<krabador> nella schermata grafica
<krabador> che ti appare con jockey-gtk
<krabador> hai 2 riquadri
<krabador> il primo con i 2 driver
<krabador> ha 2 righe
<krabador> seleziona la seconda
<krabador> e dimmi il commento nella parte di sotto
<panda-pc> krabador chiedo venia, non avevo inteso! ho rilanciato in comando, un momento
<krabador> :D
<Akelt> krabador, rieccomi, ho fatto fare un'analisi con testdisk e la partizione in questione me la elenca 2 volte: una vuota e l'altra con i file. se rimuovessi quella vuota e poi farei riscrivere la tabella? o dovrei fare altro prima? inoltre mi elenca anche partizioni che ho precedentemente cancellato
<panda-pc> krabador eccolo http://imagebin.org/277065 (mi alzo alle 5,30 del mattino!!!)
<krabador> panda-pc, :D
<panda-pc> a quest'ora sono cotto!!!
<krabador> panda-pc, manda un sudo apt-get update da terminale , e posta il risultato su pastebin
<krabador> panda-pc, alla fine, non ci sono problemi, per il momento
<krabador> Akelt, recupera i files dalla partizione che sembra avere i tuoi files, e ricreala da capo
<panda-pc> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/6418178/
<krabador> panda-pc, scusami, non te la prendere, anche un sudo lshw -C video
<panda-pc> krabador figurati, sareste voi che dovreste prendervela con gli inetti come me!! LOL
<Akelt> krabador, ok sto copiando i file su un'altra partizione creata ora
<krabador> Akelt, maneggiare con gli indici della tabella delle partizioni puo' fare ancora peggio
<panda-pc> krabador eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6418199/ comq ripeto non ho particolari problemi al di fuori del video un po' a scatti ma credo sia legato ai limiti della macchina!
<Akelt> krabador, in che senso?
<krabador> Akelt, nel senso che potresti rendere accessibile irreversibilmente una partizione vuota
<Akelt> krabador, stai dicendo che non avrei dovuto creare la partizione su cui sto copiando i file?
<krabador> no
<krabador> dicevo, se si sbaglia l'opzione in testdisk
<Akelt> sta solo copiato da una partizione ad un'altra
<Akelt> però quando ha fatto l'analisi e mi ha elencato le partizioni trovate
<Akelt> c'erano anche partizioni cancellate, ora inesistenti
<Akelt> e poi mi lasciava scegliere il tipo delle partizioni (logica, primaria, bootable, ecc) ma ho lasciato in bianco
<krabador> perfetto, allora risolvi cosi'
<krabador> quantomeno , io personalmente non me la sento di rischiare
<krabador> Akelt, quando la tabella delle partizioni si fotte
<krabador> ed il disco è completamente inaccessibile
<krabador> è molto piu' facile operare
<krabador> panda-pc, sudo synaptic
<krabador> da terminale
<panda-pc> krabador scusami ma sono crollato! domani arisveglia alle 5,30!! cosa dovrei fare da gestore pacchetti?
<krabador> panda cercare un paio di pacchetti
<panda-pc> dai al volo e poi stacco
<panda-pc> krabador dimmi
<krabador> panda-pc, cerca cedarview
<krabador> e cerca xserver-xorg-video-intel
<krabador> dimmi lo stato
<panda-pc> krabador http://imagebin.org/277070 e http://imagebin.org/277071  manca qualcosa, spunto tutto?
<krabador> panda-pc, allora, puoi chiudere, e
<panda-pc> krabador ok, quindi lascio tutto com'è!
<krabador> allora, io ti consiglio di passare a lubunut
<krabador> lubuntu
<krabador> ma per il momento non hai problemi
<panda-pc> si ho già scaricato, farò pennetta e testo se piace!
<krabador> anche con questo driver cedarview
<krabador> installato da ppa
<panda-pc> ok ;)
<krabador> che non c'è nei repo ufficiali
<panda-pc> ahah ok! probabilmente è una cosa che ho fatto moooolto tempo fa e non me ne ricordo più!, non lo escludo
<krabador> ecco, quell'errore, era perchè l'indirizzo del repo non è piu' attivo
<krabador> io ti consiglierei di disinstallarlo
<krabador> qui non di fa supporto a sistemi con ppa
<panda-pc> ok, alla prossima puntata! ultima domanda mi consiglieresti eventualmente di passare a 13.10 e vedere come va?
<krabador> si, di lubuntu si
<panda-pc> krabador si, lo so!
<panda-pc> ok, mi farò vivo... è una minaccia! LOL
<krabador> c'è da dire che , per il tuo chip video , il driver intel open , nella 12.04
<krabador> non è entusiasmante
<krabador> in prestazioni
<krabador> quindi, prova lubuntu nuova
<krabador> :D
<panda-pc> ok, ok vedremo che succede
<krabador> torna pure
<panda-pc> già scaricata ;)
<panda-pc> 'night, see you soon!
<panda-pc> ahhh grazie!
<panda-pc> :P
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-15
<Riccio90> salve! ho un problema con un gioco scaricato: capitalism. il problema è che non riesco a vedere server o a fare partite con gli amici, come posso fare?
<Riccio90> nessuno lo sa?
<robilive> Sera
<Foreman> buh
<krabador> robilive,
<krabador> !chiedi | robilive
<ubot-it> robilive: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<robilive> krabador, grazie, non mi serve nulla, son di passaggio, è da un po' che non capito.
<krabador> ok :D
<robilive> Ricordavo un po' più rumore qui dentro comunque...
<krabador> robilive, beh, quest'ora è sempre stata un po' deserta
<robilive> Ricorderò male ma anni fa mi pare ci fosse qualcuno sveglio a quest'ora.
<krabador> eh, anni fa erano anche molte di piu' le cose che non funzionavano :D
<krabador> ed i pc in cui far funzionare il cubo
<robilive> Può essere, ma ricordo c'era anche tanta gente in più a cazzeggiare :-)
<krabador> da quant'è che non torni in canale?
<robilive> Boh :-)
<robilive> Uhm... considera che il pc lo ho smontato da qualche tempo (anno/anni) e sul pc ho la ultima ubuntu con gnome normale
<robilive> Intendo non gnome 3
<krabador> niente piu' pc, per te?
<krabador> solo android?
<robilive> No, pc della compagna per comodità, altrimenti android in attesa di ubuntu touch
<krabador> robilive, oh, beh... prenditela pure comoda con android, ubuntu touch te ne farà aspettare di tempo
<krabador> a meno che tu non voglia prendere un galaxy nexus usato, a cui far girare la prima 1.0
<robilive> Sì sì, android va bene :-)
<krabador> primi device con android, credo proprio che faranno aspettare almeno un anno
<krabador> *con ubuntu touch
<robilive> No, ho necessità di cambiare tel ma i nexus non mi piacciono molto
<krabador> beh, se non vuoi aspettare un device ubuntu touch dedicato, ti conviene rimanere in ambito nexus, in cui lo installi tranquillamente
<krabador> io l'ho provato decine di volte in un galaxy s2
<robilive> Pensavo ad un galaxy s3
<robilive> Anche se prima di mettere una ubuntuntouch metterei la cyanogenmod
<krabador> non fosse che allo stato attuale con un s2, non si fanno chiamate e messaggi con ubuntu touch
<krabador> l'avrei tenuta da giugno
<krabador> beh... nell'ambito modding, ti sconsiglierei s2/s3/note/note2 di samsung
<krabador> hanno l'exynos, che no va benissimo con le rom alternative
<krabador> hanno solo parzialmente reverse enginerizzato l'hardware composer
<krabador> samsung non rilascia documentazione, al contrario di quando promesso nel 2012
<krabador> quindi con cyanogenmod, stanno in eterna nightly
<robilive> Ah, pensavo andasse bene la cyano sull's3
<robilive> Più che altro pensavo all's3 perchè mi piacciono le tastiede fisiche che si trovano solo per s3 ed s4
<krabador> accessori?
<robilive> Sì
<krabador> s3 va megli di s2 e note e note2
<robilive> Non samsung
<robilive> E costa meno di s4
<robilive> :-)
<krabador> s4 gli è uscito male
<krabador> si ossidano contatti
<robilive> Per l's2 non ricordo tastiere slide
<krabador> ne stanno andando molti in garanzia
<robilive> Minchia, na cosa da niente...
<krabador> robilive, beh, alla fine in bluetoth attacchi quello che ti pare
<krabador> hanno problemi di batteria
<krabador> e sono stati confermati, ovviamente a distanza di un anno, anche per l's3
<krabador> gli ultimi 2 s, in proporzione , sono un po' una fregatura
<robilive> In bluethoot sì, ma la vorrei slide, non a libretto.. e con quella forma la fanno solo per s3 ed s4
<robilive> Ps sempre meglio della lg che per il telefono che ho io ha fatto lo sforzo di far uscire FORSE una 2.0 dopo anni...
<akis24> giorno
<enrico_> Buongiorno, sono nuovissimo
<enrico_> scusate le banalità ma ho ancora da prendere dimestichezza con quasi tutto
<enrico_> cercando shortcut per xubuntu mi sono imbattuto in questo https://launchpad.net/xfce4-keyboard-overlay
<enrico_> l'unica cosa che riconosco a occhio è quella stringa lp:xfce4-keyboard-overlay  perché seguendo delle guide ho installato qualcosa di simile ieri
<enrico_> basta che la inserisco nel terminale e si installa?
<enrico_> oppure devo fare qualcosa con gli RDF metadata?
<nannes> ma scusa enrico_ perché ti complichi la vita
<enrico_> non lo so
<nannes> basta andare nel "Settings Manager" (il "pannello di controllo delle opzioni")
<nannes> Vai su   "Window Manager" > "Keyboard"    e ti aggiusti tutte le scorciatoie
<nannes> Quale versione di Xubuntu possiedi enrico_?
<enrico_> 13.10
<enrico_> installato ieri sera
<nannes> non ricordo se la 13.10 cambia molto ma NON credo proprio.
<nannes> Guarda qui http://i.stack.imgur.com/EGKxq.png
<nannes> Pannello di controllo > Tastiera     capisci?
<enrico_> sìsì trovato
<enrico_> era sotto hardware e non sotto window manager
<enrico_> però queste sono delle applicazioni
<enrico_> io vorrei quelle di xfce
<enrico_> tipo ctrl+alt+freccia
<enrico_> che è l'unica che so
<akis24> enrico_:  ne puoi creare di nuove tasto  " add "
<enrico_> lo so, ma so anche che ne esistono di base
<enrico_> per muoversi tra i desktop, ad esempio, che lì non sono elencate
<enrico_> le trovai tempo fa quando valutavo il passaggio da win a xubuntu ma non le trovo più
<enrico_> inoltre l'overlay mi farebbe comodo almeno all'inizio per memorizzarle
<nannes> enrico_: Quelle fanno parte del window Manager
<nannes> Nelle vecchie versioni era qui http://i.stack.imgur.com/1luNF.png
<enrico_> ok, trovato
<enrico_> grazie!
<enrico_> gentilissimi
<nannes> enrico_: Se vuoi approfondire, la DOC ufficiale (di xfce) dice questo: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/keyboard#application_shortcuts
<enrico_> grazie, ci do un'occhiata!
<christi> ciao o un problema di trovare driver nvidia la scheda e gv-n210sl-1g
<christi> il mio pc a 2 giga di ram un pentium 4  amd64 bit
<akis24> christi: da driver aggiuntivi non trovi nulla ?
<christi> microprocessore amd 64 2.5gigaherz
<christi> o dificolta
<christi>  vorei un aiuto dove trovarli
<akis24> christi:  versione di ubuntu  ?
<christi> 13.10 ubunt 64 bit
<christi> semisai dare  quale versione posso installre ache linux
<christi> che si cmpatbile con nvidia
<akis24> christi: apri ubuntu control center  e poi clicca su driver aggiuntivi e vedi se appare qualcosa
<christi> o gia fato e attivo slo il dowload
<christi>  non sucede niente
<akis24> christi: apri il terminale dai lspci  e metti su paste
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nico92> Ragazzi, inanzitutto buongiorno, poi....avrei bisogno di voi...
<akis24> !chiedi | nico92
<ubot-it> nico92: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nico92> Chiedo venia....Non riesco ad installare Flash player sul mio ubuntu 13.10
<akis24> nico92:  vai su impostazioni di sistema e clicca sull'icona Software e aggiornamenti.
<akis24> nico92: poi su Altro software e metti la spunta Partner di Canonical.
<nico92> Grazie mio salvatore *.*
<akis24> nico92:  poi da terminale dai  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<akis24> nico92:  e alla fine dai  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<nico92> Grazie mille ancora
<akis24> di nulla
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<radioiaaneg> salve a tutti
<radioiaaneg> come mai il mio ubuntu 13.04 quando esce dalla sospensione perre la connessione ethernet senza possibilità di ripristinarla che non sia il riavvio?
<radioiaaneg> perde la connessione scusate
<jester-> sarà un bug
<radioiaaneg> jester che posso fare?
<akis24> radioiaaneg: vedi se ti è utile questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=559549
<lucaaa> salve
<lucaaa> c'è nessuno?
<lucaaa> ciao ho bisogno di una mano
<riky_> salve a tutti. se installo ubuntu 14.04 lts che al momento è ancora in fase di sviluppo poi quando esce la versione stabile devo reinstallarlo?
<jester-> riky_: se dura no
<jester-> aggiornado avrai la definitiva
<jester-> riky_:  ma adesso in partica usi una debian sid
<jester-> pratica*
<jester-> ha senso installarla quando beta se sai che fare se si incrocchia
<riky_> ah ok
<riky_> grazie
<riky_> meglio che aspetto
<riky_> mi sono trovato sempre bene con le versione lts
<riky_> non posso dire lo stesso per le versioni che escono ogni 6 mesi
<B1z2aRr0n3> ciao a tutti
<master1986> Ciao a tutti :)
<master1986> mi servirebbe una mano a installare netcdf
<master1986> non ci riesco anche seguendo le istruzioni perchè mi da degli errori
<davide_> cosa è netcdf
<master1986> è una libreria
<davide_> scusa, per cosa
<master1986> http://www.unidata.ucar.edu/downloads/netcdf/index.jsp
<master1986> per programmare
<master1986> ma non riesco a installarla
<davide_> uhmm. da errori anche a mè..non saprei
<davide_> non capisco dove si sbaglia
<davide_> che versione ubuntu hai
<davide_> hai installato i compilatori
<davide_> cerca con synaptic netcdf
<davide_> poi da terminale sudo aptitude install libnetcdf-dev
<davide_> se no trova repository universe, installa le librerie netcdf
<chiru91> ciao a tutti
<chiru91> ciao a tutti
<davide_> ciao
<chiru91> ciao
<davide_> come la vaaa
<chiru91> tutto ok
<chiru91> ascolta e la prima volta che usufruisco di questa chat, tu sei piu esperto?
<davide_> dipende in cosa
<chiru91> no parlavo nell utilizzo della chat
<chiru91> posso chiederti un informazione?
<davide_> non esperto al 100x110
<davide_> dimmi
<cybernova> chiru91, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<chiru91> anche se uso ubuntu da parecchi anni non ho mai avuto l'esigenza di mettere un film in dvd
<chiru91> xro dual layer
<chiru91> brasero va bene? o dovrei usare k3b o k9?
<davide_> k3b
<chiru91> ok perfetto, grazie tante
<davide_> vado, saluti
<chiru91> ciao
<chiru91> grazie anche a te cybernova per il link della guida
<ely> ciao
<ely> ro_mount_point="${rootmnt%/}.ro" qualcuno mi sa spiegare questa sintassi, presa da uno script?
<Noah__> Ciao..
<Noah__> Qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi ?
<cybernova> !qualcuno | Noah__
<ubot-it> Noah__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Noah__> Devo dire che vi divertite ad attaccare gli utenti appena arrivati in cerca di aiuto. Cercherò le mie risposte altrove, visto che devo essere attaccata così. Salve e buona giornata.
<Nemo__> Salve a tutti...
<Nemo__> C'è qualcuno che può rispondere a una mia domanda?
<Nemo__> :/
<akis24> sera
<francesco_> Posso chiedere aiuto per una installazione?
<francesco_> Ho scaricato la versione  13.10 e vorrei installare ubuntu a fianco di windows...come posso fare?
<francesco_> Non capisco quando mi chiede le partizioni del disco da scegliere...io non sono molto pratico di queste cose...
<jester-> !installazione | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> francesco_: devi scegliere installa accanto e prima deframmentare winz
<francesco_> a me chiede di : o formattare, o criptare oppure altro... facendo altro mi apre le partizioni del disco
<francesco_> non mi da la maschera di installa a fianco
<francesco_> (accanto)
<jester-> francesco_: quando arriva la partizionamento ci sono le varie opzioni
<jester-> guarda bene
<jester-> partizionamento  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<francesco_> Il fatto è che lui mi da all'inizio la possibilità di crearne una nuova, poi ne ho una fat32 e un'altra ancora fts...credo
<jester-> c'è pure la foto bella grande
<jester-> leggi e guarda le figure
<francesco_> jester hai ragione ma a me non mi da quelle maschere...altrimenti non sarei qui!
<jester-> francesco_: avrai un cd particolare
<jester-> che ti devo dire
<francesco_> ho scaricato dal sito...
<jester-> eh
<francesco_> chiedevo solo aiuto...
<francesco_> comunque grazie...farò un tentativo...
<jester-> francesco_: quello è l'aiuto bello chiaro
<a1berto> ciao a tutti
<a1berto> in questi giorni volevo installare ubuntu però non posso posso partizionare il disco in fase di installazione
<a1berto> dalla live riesco a vedere il disco e accedere alle partizioni ma usando la procedura di installazione non c'è verso di fargli vedere il disco
<a1berto> questo è indipendente dalla versione di ubuntu
<a1berto> ho controllato anche i setting sulla scheda madre che è una asrock alivenf6g-vsta
<a1berto> qualche idea?
<akis24> a1berto: unico disco ? riesci a creare le partizioni ? hai messo la spunta per formattare la partizione in ext4 ?
<a1berto> si unico disco sata
<a1berto> l'installer non vede il device!
<a1berto> e se uso la live apro tranquillamente tutto!
<akis24> a1berto: fdisk -l dal terminale  e metti su paste
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<a1berto> il disco è a posto
<a1berto> ci sono 2 partizioni e spazio inutilizzato
<a1berto> mi chiedo se potrebbe essere qualche setting del bios che magari impedisce di vedere il disco
<a1berto> boh
<akis24> a1berto: disco a posto... distro a posto...  siamo a posto allora
<a1berto> ora lo faccio
<a1berto> akis24: http://pastebin.com/A0Waa4Zf
<akis24> a1berto: hai gia'  4 partizioni sul disco non ne puoi creare altre a meno di eliminarne una da usare per linux
<a1berto> certo
<a1berto> /dev/sda3 l'avevo creata oggi
<a1berto> ma anche quando non c'era il problema era lo stesso
<a1berto> ovvero che quando faccio partire l'installazione non mi mostra nemmeno la tabella e da un errore
<akis24> a1berto:  la partizione per linux deve essere ext4  non  ntfs
<a1berto> lo spazio era inutilizzato.....
<a1berto> 20 GB!
<a1berto> va beh proverò a crearle a mano
<akis24> a1berto:  la partizione per linux deve essere ext4  non  ntfs .. a buon intenditore
<akis24> a1
<a1berto> ho capito
<a1berto> ma se c'è spazio inutilizzato non lo vede?
<akis24> a1berto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale e prima deframmenta winz
<a1berto> akis24: non ci siamo
<a1berto> so come si fa una partizione!
<a1berto> mi spieghi perché l'installazione guidata non mi mostra il disco?
<a1berto> nn mi dice neanche cancella tutto il disco?
<akis24> a1berto: guarda meglio la procedura di installazione
<akis24> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<a1berto> mi stai dicendo che non posso usare il partzionamento guidato?
<akis24> a1berto: ti sto' dicendo che prima crei la partizione per ubuntu e poi installi se segui la guida altrimenti restiamo fino a notte
<a1berto> va beh allora farò tutto a mano
<a1berto> io volevo capire perchè a disco anche vuoto l'installazione guidata non mi funziona!
<akis24> a1berto: quale spazio dovrebbe avere se sul disco sono presenti 4 partizioni ? per winz  ?
<a1berto> le partizioni ci sono ora!
<a1berto> quando volevo fare l'installazione il disco era immacolato!
<a1berto> va beh lasciamo perdere
<a1berto> quindi farò le partizioni a mano sperando che poi l'installazione veda il disco
<akis24> a1berto: se leggessi la guida .... testuale   : Volendo creare altre due partizioni per la «/» e la swap si supererebbe il limite delle 4 partizioni primarie. L'ostacolo può essere superato ricavando spazio da una delle partizioni esistenti e creando una cosidetta partizione estesa, dentro alla quale possono essere create numerose partizioni logiche
<a1berto> akis24: quello che cercavo di dirti è che l'installazione si pianta qua
<a1berto> http://assets.ubuntu.com/sites/ubuntu/latest/u/img/download/desktop-install-2.png
<a1berto> indipendentemente dal numero di partizioni sul disco
<jester-> se hai gia 4 partizioni non ti fa fare altro
<akis24> a1berto: leggi bene che dice la'>  has hat least 5,9 gb available disk space
<a1berto> e ancora....
<a1berto> e se non ho partizioni perché non mi fa fare nulla?
<jester-> la regola dos è 4 partizioni primarie o 3 primarie piu una estesa
<jester-> quindi devi segare sda4 e dare l'estesa dentro alla quale fai le logiche, chiaro?
<a1berto> e se non ho partizioni?
<jester-> le devi creare
<jester-> almeno una
<a1berto> e come faccio se l'installer non vede il disco? apro gparted a mano dalla live?
<jester-> o usa tutto il disco
<jester-> il bios lo vede la boot?
<a1berto> e se non mi da la voce usa tutto il disco?
<jester-> disco ide?
<a1berto> no sata
<a1berto> il boot è ok
<a1berto> potrebbe essere qualche opzione bios da controllare?
<jester-> a1berto: apri gparted
<jester-> devi almeno creare la tabella
<a1berto> ok
<sergios> Help! PLUGHW... sto cercando di far funzionare la mia nuova (usata :P) scheda audio Edirol ua-25 fully supported by Alsa! leggendo la relativa guida Alsa non riesco a mandare il comando plughw:  qui la guida --> http://alsa.opensrc.org/Edirol_UA-25#Naming_the_Edirol_UA-25_device  e qui un paste di quanto fatto finora --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6422562/
<a1berto> farò da la
<cristian_c> sergios, cosa stai combinando?
<sergios> cristian_c ma cos'è ti hanno nominato a mio tutore personale? XD
<sergios> cristian_c mi sto introducendo all'home recording in audio digitale... e stavo seguendo la guida di alsa per la mia scheda audio usb esterna!
<a1berto> jester-: ora che avevo le 4 partizioni dovrebbe chiedermi se voglio usare tutto il disco o è normale che che non faccia nulla? giusto per capire
<a1berto> poi faccio tutto a mano, grazie epr l'aiuto
<sergios> ok riformuliamo la domanda: pc portatile con scheda audio interna e scheda audio esterna usb: se avvio youtube (per esempio) suona la scheda del portatile e sempbra non suonare nulla sulla scheda esterna! consigli?
<cristian_c> sergios, seleziona la scheda usb
<sergios> nè cuffie ne uscite, i volumi della scheda esterna sono ok!
<sergios> cristian_c come ?
<cristian_c> sergios, dalle impostazioni audio
<cristian_c> sergios, posta schermate
<sergios> cristian_c http://imagebin.org/277169
<sergios> cristian_http://imagebin.org/277171 la voce tagliata in alto è HDA Intel PCH (Alsa mixer)
<cristian_c> sergios, ma che mixer è?
<cristian_c> sergios, installa pavucontrol
<sergios> http://imagebin.org/277172 qui è selezionata la scheda usb come alsa mixer e non ci sono controlli perchè la scheda si controlla dai potenziometri esterni
<sergios> sono con ubuntu studio e il mixer è "audio mixer"
<cristian_c> sergios, ma non avevi installato lubuntu?
<sergios> cristian_c ieri ero sotto mentite spoglie: ero col netbook sul quale molto probabilmente installerò lubuntu! adesso sono dall'ammiraglia dove lascerò ubuntustudio! :)
<sergios>  non vi sfugge niente ;)
<jester-> sergios: sempre che sia linux digeribile, coi driver linux non aspettarti piu di tanto
<sergios> jester- parli della scheda audio? l'ho scelta proprio perchè è "fully supported" -.-'   cristian_c pavucontrol è già installato: http://imagebin.org/277175
<jester-> sergios: di solito i driver linux sono piu scarsi che quelli winz fatti dal produttore. molte meno funzionalità
<cristian_c> sergios, scheda Riproduzione
<sergios> jester- spero di riuscire a capire come impostarli, poi mi interessano i software :P cristian_c http://imagebin.org/277177
<cristian_c> sergios, e tu cos'hai selezionato nel menù in basso?
<cristian_c> sergios, mostra anche schermata di Uscite
<sergios> cristian_c selezionandole tutte e tre stesso menu
<sergios> cristian_c cmq "all strams"
<sergios> cristian_c CIA SIAMO FUNCHIA!!!
<sergios> cristian_ dopo che sa pavucoltrol alla scheda configurazione ho spento quella interna e sulla edirol ho messo duplex stereo analogico! :)
<sergios> cristian_c
<jester-> sergios: che era
<sergios> jester- ho spento la scheda interna e messo in duplex stereo la scheda usb analogico  su pavucontrol/configurazione
<jester-> bene
<sergios> ci sono ben undici mixer in questa distro!!! bastava sapere dove andare a smanettare :P  http://imagebin.org/277181
<sergios> jester-, cristian_c GRAZIE!
<cristian_c> sergios, è una derivata fatta apposta per queste cose
<cristian_c> sergios, leggiti, anche la guida di stefano droghetti, anche se non è una risorsa ufficiale
<Mattia> scusate....devo scaricare la versione 12.04 lts....32 bit o 64 bit?
<sergios> cristian_ c eh si mi ci devo ancora ambientare... diciamo che mi sono avvicinato a linux per la prima volta con ubuntu 8.10 usandolo oggettivamente per troppo poco tempo! poi mac, poi di nuovo win e adesso dopo anni ci ritorno convintamente felice!!!
<cristian_c> !64bit | Mattia
<ubot-it> Mattia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Architettura64Bit
<Mattia> sei un grande....ti ringrazio!!!
<a1berto> ho fatto le partizioni ext4 e swap e l'installazione non parte
<cristian_c> a1berto, sei in live?
<a1berto> ma sicuramente sono io che non so leggere le guide....
<a1berto> certo, uso irssi per chattare
<a1berto> via ssh
<cristian_c> a1berto, dovrebbe esserci l'icona per l'installazione
<cristian_c> a1berto, in che senso ssh?
<a1berto> devo cliccare?
<cristian_c> a1berto, eh
<a1berto> poi quando clicco e mi dice errore che faccio?
<a1berto> ripartiziono il disco seguendo la guida?
<a1berto> entro in loop così :P
<cristian_c> a1berto, quale errore?
<a1berto> dopo aver verificato lo spazio libero crasha
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> a1berto, che pc è?
<a1berto> o mostra la tabella delle partizini vuota senza poter far modifche
<a1berto> un pc che windows 8.1 si installa senza problemi
<cristian_c> a1berto, che pc è?
<a1berto> amd sempron 3400+ con 3 giga di ram
<a1berto> proverò a cambiare hard disk
<cristian_c> !requisiti | a1berto
<ubot-it> a1berto: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<a1berto> su un altro pc con la stessa mobo ho la versione server
<cristian_c> a1berto, è del 2005
<cristian_c> lol
<a1berto> quindi?
<cristian_c> a1berto, quindi , ti consiglio lubuntu
<cristian_c> o xubuntu
<a1berto> il problema è l'installer non la versione
<a1berto> va beh
<cristian_c> a1berto, controlla l'hash della .iso
<a1berto> ok siamo ai soliti consigli
<a1berto> già fatto
<cristian_c> ma su quel processore del giurassico io non installerei mai unity
<a1berto> fai un memtest
<a1berto> già fatto
<a1berto> chissenefrega di unity
<a1berto> non è quello il problema
<cristian_c> a1berto, l'hai già installato unity su quel pc?
<a1berto> non è non mi interessa
<cristian_c> a1berto, quale iso hai scaricato?
<a1berto> mi interessa far partire l'installrer
<cristian_c> lol
<a1berto> ho scaricato la network installer
<cristian_c> a1berto, nome della iso?
<a1berto> mini.iso
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> a1berto, linka
<a1berto> ti diverte?
<a1berto> mi fa piacere
<a1berto> il putno non è la iso visto che ho provato con diverse iso
<Help> cerco aiuto
<Guest35128> ciao
<Torpedo_Smash> buonasera, come posso riabilitare l'ibernazione su Ubuntu 13.10?
<ado> ciao a tutti ho un problema.. ho un portatile con un hd che non va.. mentre carica windows da errore 1661 e non va oltre... sapete dirmi se si puo risolvere.. e come?
<ado> se non si puo' vorrei formattarlo ma non riesco.. ho collegato con un'unità docking hd del portatile.. ma non riesco a formattare perchè mi appare impossibile formattare
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, sudo pm-hibernate
<ado> nessuno aiuta?
<cristian_c> !windows | ado
<ubot-it> ado: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, solo quel comando?
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, prova
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, fatto, è entrato in ibernazione e ora l'ho svegliato
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, adesso? :)
<cristian_c> cosa?
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, finito? Non devo fare altro?
<cristian_c> per cosa?
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, riabilitare l'ibernazione
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, e non funziona?
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, come ho scritto sopra l'ho fatto ed era entrato in ibernazione
<cristian_c> appunto
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, ma io la voglio riabilitare sul sistema...
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, spiega meglio cosa vuoi fare
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, detto terra terra: riavere il bottone per ibernare e impostare l'ibernazione quando la batteria finisce la carica
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, ok, ma dove dovrebbe stare il bottone?
<Zombio> ciao, sto usando un file /etc/X11/xorg.conf  col driver Vesa impostato, ma il sistema continua a usare il driver Radeon, che su questo computer va male... sapete come fare entrare in funzione il Vesa?
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, sotto la ruota dentata il alto a destra, con la LTS seguii questa guida http://www.itisavoia.ch.it/moodle1/mod/forum/discuss.php?d=151
<cristian_c> ah, il menù sessione/utente
<cristian_c> Torpedo_Smash, http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/6607/abilitare-ibernazione-in-ubuntu-1310
<Torpedo_Smash> cristian_c, ora provo, grazie
<Zombio> qualcuno sa come impostare manualmente un driver video?
<Torpedo_Smash> Zombio, cioé?
<Zombio> torpedo_smash: ho bisogno di usare il driver Vesa e l'ho anche settato in xorg.conf, ma il sistema continua a usare Radeon
<cristian_c> Zombio, in che senso va male radeon?
<cristian_c> Zombio, comunque, puoi blaclistare il modulo, al limite
<cristian_c> *in blacklist
<Zombio> cristian_c: va meglio che in Ubuntu 13.04, ma ancora mi freeza lo schermo a volte e sfarfalla un po', avrei proprio bisogno di usare di nuovo il VESA, sperando che vada ancora bene
<cristian_c> Zombio, non è che hai installato anche altri driver?
<cristian_c> Zombio, apri un terminale e digita: jockey-text -l
<Zombio> cristian_c: ho provato a disinstallare tutti i driver eccetto il vesa, ma non andava più nulla, allora ho reinstallato xserver-xorg-xvideo-all, come prima
<cristian_c> Zombio, ehm
<Zombio> comunque non so blacklistare, sono ancora un po' inesperto
<Zombio> ora ti posto l'output di quel comando
<cristian_c> Zombio,  non è che hai aggiunto ppa?
<Zombio> no, solo repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> Zombio, allora quali driver avevi installato?
<Zombio> quel comando non mi dà nessun risultato non so perché
<Zombio> cristian_c: i driver che ho sono: s3, r128, mach64, vesa, noveau, sisusb, tdfx, trident, cirrus, modesetting, sis, fbdev, qxl, savage,neomagic, siliconmotion, mga, vmware, ati, intel, radeon, openchrome
<cristian_c> Zombio, no, quelli che avevi installato
<Zombio> cristian_c: sono tutti installati, ma quello in uso è il Radeon, anche se ho creato un file xorg.conf come quello che usavo un tempo e ho impostato il Vesa, ma non me lo vuole mettere in uso
<cristian_c> Zombio, hai detto che avevi disinstallato dei driver. Quali?
<cristian_c> Zombio, in live riscontri il problema?
<Zombio> cristian_c: tutti tranne il Vesa, ma stranamente questa volta non funziona e lo schermo resta nero, così ho reinstallato il metapacchetto all.... da live mi usa il radeon, come ora, ma funziona malino
<cristian_c> Zombio, ok, ma ti avevo chiesto quali avevi installato
<cristian_c> *anche
<Zombio> cristian_c: in 13.04 avevo solo il vesa, poi l'avanzamento di versione, mi ha installato il metapacchetto all, quindi tutto l'elenco che ti ho già fatto... solo che se adesso li tolgo tutti e lascio solo il Vesa la grafica non si avvia più, evidentemente c'è qualche altro driver devo lasciare oltre al vesa, ma non so quale
<cristian_c> Zombio, lsmod
<Zombio> cristian_c: questa volta il comando funziona, ecco: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6423318/
<cristian_c> Zombio, è ubuntu su macchina virtuale?
<cristian_c> radeon               1402449  2
<Zombio> cristian_c: no, è installato su una partizione di un portatile
<Zombio> cristian_c: che significa quella riga?
<cristian_c> indica che è caricato il modulo
<cristian_c> Zombio, puoi inibire il caricamento nel grub
<Zombio> cristian_c: per fare partire il Vesa? e cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> Zombio, quando riavvii il sistema, seleziona il kernel corrente e premi 'e'
<Zombio> cristian_c: ah, per modificare. E poi?
<cristian_c> Zombio, e poi postami una schermata del grub
<Zombio> cristian_c: scusa, ma sono inesperto e non so come fare schermate del grub
<cristian_c> Zombio, una foto
<Zombio> cristian_c: se intendi una foto fatta dall'esterno, non ho macchine qui con me per farlo, però potrei imparare a blacklistare i moduli, se mi linki qualche guida
<cristian_c> non posso linkare
<cristian_c> Zombio, ma si tratta di aggiungere la stringa radeon.modeset=0 al grub
<Zombio> cristian_C: poi seguirà l'indicazione di usare il Vesa, come ho specificato in xorg.conf?
<cristian_c> Zombio, poi, probabilmente, non verrà caricato il radeon
<cristian_c> Zombio, ma se lo fai correttamente
<Zombio> cristian_c: capisco, ma poi qualche driver dovrà usarlo... io ho sempre avuto sfortuna coi driver video e mi sono sempre salvato impostando il vesa col mio vecchio file xorg.conf che mi trascino dietro da anni, solo che questa volta il sistema lo ignora e usa i driver che vuole lui
<Zombio> comunque, ora riavvio e provo a modificare il grub
<cristian_c> Zombio, se non hai il pc davanti, non posso vedere nulla
<cristian_c> ma avevi detto di non averlo a portata di mano -,-
<Zombio> no, è questo il portatile
<Zombio> ma non ho macchine fotografiche con me, quindi niente foto al grub
<Zombio> cristian_c: ora riavvio e provo a modificare
<Zombio> a dopo
<cristian_c> copia a mano
<cristian_c> Zombio, e posta qui
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-16
<robilive> Sera
<akis24> giorno
<lev__> ragazzi l'icona che segnala la connessione è scomparsa dal vassoio di sistema ho provato ad aggiungerla manualmente tramite "tasto destro mouse + aggiungi al pannello" ma niente... smpre non ce ne sia traccia, mi potreste aiutare?
<lev__> smpre--->sembra
<akis24> lev__:  cercala bene e la trovi deve esserci
<Zombio> ciao a tutti, sapete dirmi se la nuova versione di IBus supporta anche i vecchi metodi di input presenti sulle vecchie versioni?
<cristian_c> Zombio, quali metodi?
<Zombio> io usavo uno dei sistemi di input presenti nel motore ibus-m17n, che mi permetteva di far comparire i caratteri speciali dell'Esperanto digitando c+x, g+x, h+x ecc.
<calimero_82> ciao, ragazzi non mi parte l audio, ho ubu 12.04
<cristian_c> Zombio, quale versione derivata utilizzi?
<Zombio> ora ho come opzione soltantla localizzazione in Esperanto della tastiera, ma è un'altra cosa, cristian_c
<cristian_c> !dettagli | calimero_82
<ubot-it> calimero_82: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Zombio> cristian_c: uso saucy liscia
<cristian_c> lol
<calimero_82> ciao cristian_c , non sento niente e come distro ho la 12.04
<cristian_c> Zombio, ma riferisco alla versione, non al nome della release
<cristian_c> !dettagli | calimero_82
<ubot-it> calimero_82: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<calimero_82> cristian_c,  vado su youtube e non sento niente
<cristian_c> calimero_82, se speri di ottenere un aiuto concreto devi spiegare cosa è successo prima che non funzionasse
<calimero_82> io la distro l ho messa da 2 giorni
<Zombio> cristian_C: uso la versione classica di ubuntu 13.10 e come tanti ho problemi con la nuova versione di ibus presente
<cristian_c> calimero_82, e in live?
<calimero_82> non so, io ho anche win 7 ma parte l audio
<cristian_c> calimero_82, quindi non ha mai funzionato l'audio?
<calimero_82> no
<cristian_c> calimero_82, non hai provato in live?
<cristian_c> O.o
<calimero_82> no cristian_c , però sul win7 mi parte
<cristian_c> Zombio, parli di unity?
<Zombio> no, uso fallback
<cristian_c> calimero_82, prova in live, windows non ci azzecca in questo richiesta
<cristian_c> *questa
<calimero_82> devo riavviare e scegliere modalità ripristino?
<rorro007> ciao a tutti ho la 13.10 e non vedo piu i video online qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<cristian_c> Zombio, fallback potrebbe dare problemi, in quanto è una pseudo-sessione di gnome
<cristian_c> calimero_82, non è da oggi che usi una distro linux. Prendi il cd/dvd live e avvialo
<calimero_82> cristian_c,  ho detto di win7 per far capire che non sono rotte le casse
<calimero_82> ok
<cristian_c> rorro007, i video in flash?
<Zombio> cristian_c: conosci dei programmini simili a ibus per immettere caratteri speciali associati a combinazioni di tastiera?
<cristian_c> Zombio, io farei una prova con gnome-shell, c'è un'apposita estensione per ibus
<rorro007> cristian_c,si
<cristian_c> Input-Method Status Indicator
<rorro007> cristian_c, come lo risolvo??
<cristian_c> rorro007, apri un terminale e digita: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> !paste | rorro007 , posta il risultato su pastebin
<ubot-it> rorro007 , posta il risultato su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rorro007> cristian_c,http://paste.ubuntu.com/6425331/
<cristian_c> rorro007, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse
<rorro007> cristian_c,http://paste.ubuntu.com/6425340/
<cristian_c> rorro007, apri un browser
<rorro007> ok
<rorro007> cristian_c,ok
<cristian_c> rorro007, digita nella barra degli indirizzi: about:plugins
<cristian_c> rorro007, poi pastebinna
<rorro007> cristian_c, dove pastibinno
<cristian_c> rorro007, sempre su pastebin
<cristian_c> rorro007, copiaci il contenuto della pagina
<rorro007> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6425359/
<cristian_c> rorro007, hai postato tutto?
<rorro007> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> rorro007, il plugin non compare tra quelli di chromium
<cristian_c> rorro007, usi chromium?
<rorro007> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> rorro007, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !paste | rorro007, apri un terminale, digita il comando e posta l'output su pastebin
<ubot-it> rorro007, apri un terminale, digita il comando e posta l'output su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rorro007> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6425377/
<cristian_c> rorro007, forse hai fatto casini con i ppa
<rorro007> cristian_c, non so come
<cristian_c> rorro007, che tra l'altro si riferiscono a raring
<cristian_c> rorro007, avendoli aggiunti?
<rorro007> cristian_c, ho fatto un aggirnamento da terminale poi non funzionava più
<cristian_c> rorro007, quale aggiornamento?
<rorro007> cristian_c, sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> rorro007, i ppa sono pericolosi e comunque qui non si fa supporto a software non provenienti dai repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<rorro007> cristian_c, ok ma come faccio a rimettere tutto apposto
<cristian_c> rorro007, o usi ppa-purge oppure fai un ripristino di sistema
<rorro007> cristian_c, ok come ripristino il sistema
<cristian_c> !ripristino | rorro007
<ubot-it> rorro007: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> rorro007, una volta fatto, stai alla larga dai ppa
<rorro007> cristian_c, ok grazie della tua disponibilità
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<johack_> salve
<johack_> a tutti
<johack> salve
<eugenio> buongiorno
<eugenio> consiglio: mi hanno regalato una go-pro hero 3...che software posso usare per lavorare sui filmati? qualcuno ha esperienza? La casa go-pro mette a disposizione solo 2 software che girano su winzoz o macoz
<jester-> !chat | eugenio
<ubot-it> eugenio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<eugenio> ok...
<laserbuntu> ciao avrei un problema con xscreensaver, chi potrebbe aiutarmi
<Guest15351> Salve ragazzi,qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a risolvere un problemino
<Guest15351> c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Guest15351
<ubot-it> Guest15351: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest15351> Non so come configurare la scheda video sapphire 1300 512 per farla andare bene con ubbuntu
<jester-> Guest15351: roba ati?
<jester-> Guest15351: roba ati non tatno recente funza c ol driver open radeon
<laserbuntu> ciao chi mi può aiutare con xscreensaver
<laserbuntu> non mi può aiutare nessuno
<laserbuntu> ??
<porto942> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di un informazione. ho ubuntu 12.04, ed ho scaricato ed installato tor. nel pannello di controllo mi dice connesso alla rete, ma non compare il browser. come mai?
<Prophet> ciao ha tutti avrei bisogno di una mano
<jester-> !qualcuno  | Prophet
<ubot-it> Prophet: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Prophet> qualcuno puo aiutarmi a ripristinare il grub di windows 7 visto che ho appena disintallato ubuntu e non riesco ad avviare windows??
<jester-> Prophet: hai segato winz e vorrsesti non vederlo piu nel men?
<laserbuntu> chi mi spiega come configurare xscreensaver
<jester-> Prophet: o il cotrario mi pare
<Prophet> no ho disinstallato ubuntu da windows eliminando la partizione su cui era installato e al riavvio di windows mi appare una schermata nera con scritto grub not found
<jester-> !mbr | Prophet
<ubot-it> Prophet: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<cristian_c> !tor | porto942
<ubot-it> porto942: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<porto942> ok provo, poi scrivo qua qualora riscontro dei problemi. ;)
<cristian_c> laserbuntu, hai letto il man?
<Prophet> jester, ho gia provato a installare quel programma ma non funziona
<laserbuntu> cristian_c:  nel terminale?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | laserbuntu
<ubot-it> laserbuntu: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<jester-> Prophet: funziona eccome e lo devi fare da live
<laserbuntu> ubuntu 13.10,semplicemente non riesco a far eseguire le slide con la mia cartella immagini
<jester-> Prophet: se hai fatto
<jester-> sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda1 o 2 o 3 invece che sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda puoi pure procedere a reinstallare winz
<cristian_c> laserbuntu, che significa?
<laserbuntu> funzionano solo quelle di default
<jester-> laserbuntu: cosa ti dice la logica
<jester-> laserbuntu: a me che forse nonè compatibile
<laserbuntu> sigifica che dovrei impostare la dir., ma se vado in avanzate e clicco su usa immagine random non cambia niente
<Prophet> jester mi esce una scritta di questo tipo quando provo a dare comando da terminale Unable to automaticly select boot record for /dev/sda1
<porto942> ubot devo cambiare i permessi per poter salvare la riga di testo nella cartella config?
<porto942> devo cambiare i permessi?
<jester-> sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda1 o 2 o 3 invece che sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda puoi pure procedere a reinstallare winz
<jester-> Prophet:
<jester-> sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sdx
<jester-> se è sda e hai usato sda1 hai fatto danno irreparabile
<Prophet> si ho usato sda 1
<jester-> Prophet: cosa dice l guida
<jester-> sdx
<jester-> e non sdxx
<jester-> Prophet: sdxx fa danno irreparabile
<porto942> jester posso avere una mano non appena hai tempo?
<Prophet> quindi adesso??
<jester-> Prophet: quindi adesso non ti rimane che reinstallare winz o ripristinarlo se è un portatile
<Prophet> no e un fisso ma cosa avrei fatto
<jester-> porto942: scrivi la domande se qualcuno sa e ha tempo ti risponde
<Prophet> non e possibile dare un altro comando
<jester-> Prophet: e 4
<jester-> sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda1 anzichè sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda ha sminchato mbr in modo irreparabile
<ziluc> festone!!!!
<ziluc> scusate, chan errato
<Prophet> se do invece sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda non sistemo le cose??
<jester-> no il danno è fatto
<jester-> prova
<porto942> volevo una mano per installare tor su ubuntu 12.04. quando lo installo ho fatto tutto, mi dice pagine connessa ma non compare il broswer e non riesco a capire il perche
<ziluc> "pagine connessa ma non compare il broswer e non riesco a capire il perche" -> tradurre prego
<Prophet> ho provato e mi e uscito questo DOS/Windows NT master boot record successfully written to /dev/sda
<jester-> porto942: mai uato tor
<ziluc> porto942: hai configurato correttmente tor? e il browser? ti appoggi a vidalia? tienei spempre presente che tor in singola istanza è molto lento, soprattutto appena avviato
<jester-> porto942: lo sai che sul proxy l'admin ti vede pure il colore delle mutande e cosa fai
<porto942> si allora tor l'ho installato correttamente
<porto942> però non mi compare il broswer
<porto942> mi dice solo tor connesso alla rete
<ziluc> "però non mi compare il broswer" la frase non ha senso
<Prophet> jester quindi con quello che ti ho scritto il problema e risolto o no
<porto942> nella schermata di vidalia, comprare tor connesso alla rete, ma non avvia il broswer che dovrebbe comportarsi da proxy
<ziluc> non ti si apre {firefox,chrome,chromium,opera,etc...} ?
<porto942> si
<porto942> vidalia dice connesso alla rete ma non apre il broswe firefox
<ziluc> 1. il browser non fa da proxy
<jester-> Prophet: ma lo leggi quello che ti si scrive?
<Prophet> si ma non ho idea di quello che vuol dire
<porto942> si non fa da proxy
<jester-> Prophet: prova a riavviare a vedere se ti è andata di culo
<ziluc> 2. il browser si appoggia a un proxy, tor in questo caso
<Prophet> provo sperando che non va come dici te se no sono nei guai
<ziluc> 3. vidalia è solo un frontend per tor, e in quanto tale superfluo.
<porto942> ziluc sono 20 volte che riavvio eccetera.. dovevo cambiare delle impostazioni nel percorso /home/etc/provoxy/config
<porto942> ma non ricordo
<jester-> Prophet: magari hai dato la stringa sbagliata
<DesiDude> Ciao a tutti
<jester-> la prima volta
<Prophet> incrociamo le dita cmq grazie di tutto lo stesso comunque vada
<ziluc> Soluzione? Apri a mano firefox e nelle impostazioni imposta come proxy la porta su cui hai tor è in ascolto
<ziopietro> anche io la prima volta
<ziluc> - hai
<DesiDude> avrei un problema con ubuntu 12.04 LTS, ho un acer aspire 5750g con NVIDIA Optimus e installando i driver con il comando "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates"
<DesiDude> non riesco più a vedere niete
<jester-> DesiDude: sbaglià
<jester-> DesiDude: devi installare la 13.10 che ha il driver nvidia apposito
<DesiDude> ah si
<DesiDude> adesso provo
<jester-> DesiDude: oppure usare la guida ma avrai un optimus zoppo
<DesiDude> grazie in anticipo
<jester-> DesiDude: bumblebee-nvidia
<DesiDude> ok... prima provo con 13.10
<jester-> DesiDude: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee
<DesiDude> se funziona ok altrimenti provo bumblebee
<jester-> DesiDude: Ubuntu 13.10
<jester-> Installare il pacchetto bumblebee-nvidia.
<jester-> Non occorrono ulteriori configurazioni.
<jester-> se no segui il seguito ma dovrai poi lanciare le app con la stringa optirun nome_applicazione
<jester-> non è il massimo
<iltony> ciao volevo chiedervi come mai una volta che provo ad installare dal terminale non mi fa inserire la pass per poi procedere con l'installazione? non riesco ad installare aggiornamenti per intel e driver audio
<jester-> iltony: cioè?
<jester-> iltony: sudo apt-get upgrade?
<iltony> si esatto
<jester-> iltony: va cje la pass non la vedi ma la scrive
<iltony> sudo apt-get upgrade confermo mi chiede la passworld ma non mi fa scrivere
<jester-> la digiti comunque e dai inter
<jester-> iltony: ti vedo da un po girare qui dentro, possibile che non sai che nel terminale la pass non la vedi?
<jester-> altrimenti che pass sarebbe
<iltony> la pass me la chiede da inserire ma non mi fa scrivere nel terminale
<jester-> iltony: leggi sopra
<iltony> o provato anche come descrivi sopra ma niente mi da errore
<jester-> con la pass giusta non da errore e fa quello che deve fare
<iltony> la pass e giusta non me la fa scrivere nel terminale
<ziluc> iltony: scrivila in qualsiasi editor, dai invio, copia la password e la nuova riga, incollala nel terminale
<iltony> grazie Jester scusa del disturbo
<jester-> <jester-> iltony: va cje la pass non la vedi ma la scrive
<jester-> <jester-> la digiti comunque e dai enter
<jester-> trollata conclusa
<iltony> mi da questo errore le ho provate tutte Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for
<jester-> sticass enter
<jester-> se non la piglia usi la pass sbaglaita
<jester-> sbagliata
<iltony> grazie lostesso ragazzi scusate del disturbo
<iltony> buona giornata a tutti ciao
<jester-> cià
<akis24> ciao
<garghy> Ciao!
<garghy> Come si fa a cambiare il comando di ricerca della dash in modo che di default non mi ricerchi nella home ma in applicazioni?
<garghy> Anzi, è possibile avere la ricerca sia in applicazioni che in file insieme?
<pietro> ciao avrei bisogno di un aiuto per l'installazione di ubuntu
<Guest43787> ciao a tutti
<Guest43787> avrei bisogno di un aito
<Guest43787> aiuto* per l'installazione di ubuntu sul mio portatile
<Guest254> !dettagli | Guest43787
<ubot-it> Guest43787: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Guest43787> allora sto usando ubuntu 13.10 versione desktop,dopo che ho partizionato l'hard disk ed inizio l'installazione mi chiede di configurare la memoria di swap,e io non so come fare
<akis24> Guest254: devi creare anche una partizione di swap oltre quella per il filesystem
<Guest254> se non hai un buon motivo per partizionare a mano, scegli la modalità automatica "cancella il disco"
<Guest254> oppure "installa affianco a!"
<Guest43787> e non mi appare installa a fianco e non ne capisco il motivo
<garghy> Do dettagli anch' io , sto usando ubuntu 13.10.
<Guest254> presumo ci sia un Windows, il programma ti elenca la partizione di Windows (ntfs)?
<Guest43787> si
<Guest254> beh allora non dare tutto lo spazio alla root, lascia 2 GB per lo swap (di più se vuoi usare ibernazione e hai più di 2 GB di RAM)
<Guest254> selezioni lo spazio vuoto -> clicchi sul + in basso -> usare come: area di swap
<Guest43787> ma cosi facendo non tolgo ram al windows?
<akis24> !installazione | Guest43787
<ubot-it> Guest43787: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest254> no, la ram è ram, lo swap è una parte del disco che il sistema finge che sia ram
<akis24> Guest43787: non togli nulla la ram è altra cosa che la partizione di swap
<Guest254> windows inogni caso non riconosce e non legge lo swap di ubutnu
<Guest43787> aaah capito
<Guest43787> allora vado senza problemi
<Guest43787> grazie milleeeee =)
<Guest43787> arrivederci
<garghy> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi può aiutare? Ho ubuntu 13.10, Come si fa a cambiare il comando di ricerca della dash in modo che di default non mi ricerchi nella home ma in applicazioni? Anzi, è possibile avere la ricerca sia in applicazioni che in file insieme? E con qualche app?
<cristian_c> !tor | porto942 garghy non ho capito la seconda domanda
<ubot-it> porto942 garghy non ho capito la seconda domanda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<cristian_c> garghy, vuoi mischiare i risultati?
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> scusate
<cristian_c> *garghy non ho capito la seconda domanda
<cristian_c> garghy, comunque, prova a usare unity-tweak-tool
<garghy> Ora se cerco nella home una app come gparted scrivendo gp o gpar, non me la trova, se clicco su applicazioni invece me la trova con solo la prima lettera. Ma ogni volta non voglio cliccare su app. vorrei che di defaulkt sia già su app. Anzi, sarebbe meglio mischiare i risultati di applicazioni e file.
<garghy> unity tweak tool non fa quello che cerco
<davide1> cisei
<cristian_c> garghy, hai già guardato?
<garghy> si, già installato er guardato
<kAnGeL88> ciao a tutti chi c'è in linea?
<akis24> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<kAnGeL88> !qualcuno
<kAnGeL88> sto provando ad eseguire l'aggiornamento dalla 13.04 alla 13.10 ma al momento dell'aggiornamento mi dice real-time signal 0
<kAnGeL88> cosa faccio?
<krabador> kAnGeL88, se puoi, evita il salto di versione, e reinstalla da capo
<kAnGeL88> sto infatti scaricando la iso per iniziare tutto da zero
<kAnGeL88> un altra domanda: c'è un modo per cancellare tutto e da ubuntu e lasciare esclusivamente il so vergine come appena installato?
<akis24> kAnGeL88:  se formatti e reinstalli sara' vergine come dici tu
<krabador> kAnGeL88, appunto, se reinstalli , parti praticamente da 0
<krabador> kAnGeL88, salvati prima tutte le tue cose
<kAnGeL88> mi spiego, il real-time signal 0 è dovuto alla presenza di secondi account
<kAnGeL88> a quanto mi è sembrato di capire
<akis24> kAnGeL88: è un bug
<krabador> kAnGeL88, poi, se la tua installazione credi che ti dia problemi nella configurazione di varie cose, o credi di aver fatto casini
<krabador> puoi fare il ripristino
<krabador> !ripristino | kAnGeL88
<ubot-it> kAnGeL88: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<kAnGeL88> grazie
<akis24> kAnGeL88: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1241684
<krabador> di niente
<kAnGeL88> quindi non è un bug legato agli account?
<akis24> kAnGeL88: non agli account
<Cappy> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con la versione 13.04 di ubuntu da quando ho cercato di fare l'upgrade alla 13.10
<akis24> !dettagli | Cappy
<ubot-it> Cappy: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<krabador> Cappy, spiegati
<Cappy> in pratica il pc è molto lento, la barra della batteria, ora e della connessione non è visibile e l'audio non è presente
<krabador> !ripristino | Cappy
<ubot-it> Cappy: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Cappy> Grazie mille!
<krabador> Cappy, ma se puoi, fa il backup e installa una 13.10 da sero
<krabador> di niente
<Cappy> Il problema sono i dati
<edoardo> ciao a tutti! tempo fa ho installato diverse interfacce grafiche sul mio ubuntu(non ricordo neanche più quali!!) ora vorrei cancellarle tutte e tenere solo più l'interfaccia classica di ubuntu! come faccio a trovare e disinstallare le altre interfacce?
<krabador> edoardo, che ubuntu hai?
<krabador> !dettagli | edoardo
<ubot-it> edoardo: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<edoardo> il 13.10
<matang> salve a tutti
<matang> posso chiedere un aiutino?
<akis24> !chiedi | matang
<ubot-it> matang: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<edoardo> no problemi non ne ho, però avevo notato che dopo l'installiazione avevo un bel po' più di spazio in più occupato, e caso strano, dopo averli installati mi parte edubuntu,mentre io avevo ubuntu
<edoardo> comunque la versione 13.10
<matang> ho scaricato la versione 13.10 dal sito, stavo provando ad installarla, ma ogni volta vs la fine dell'installazione mi dice che non è possibile andare avanti, avete qualche suggerimento?
<krabador> matang, di che pc parliamo?
<krabador> matang, ci sono altri sistemi all'interno?
<matang> un notebook asus i3
<matang> si c'è win 8
<krabador> hai uefi?
<krabador> !uefi | matang
<ubot-it> matang: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<matang> no non credo di averlo
<krabador> matang, fisso o notebook, e se notebook, che modello è?
<matang> adesso provo a seguire la procedura con uefi
<matang> asus a52j
<matang> notebook
<krabador> matang, in alcuni casi, se c'è, è disattivabile
<krabador> matang, vedi in bios, se c'è la voce, se è disattivabile, lo disattivi e fai ripartire una procedura normale di installazione
<matang> ok perfetto adesso ci provo, vi faccio sapere dopo
<matang> grazie mille
<edoardo>  ciao a tutti! tempo fa ho installato diverse interfacce grafiche sul mio ubuntu(non ricordo neanche più quali!!) ora vorrei cancellarle tutte e tenere solo più l'interfaccia classica di ubuntu! come faccio a trovare e disinstallare le altre interfacce?
<edoardo> ubuntu 13.10
<edoardo> problemi non ne ho, però avevo notato che dopo l'installiazione avevo un bel po' più di spazio in più occupato, e caso strano, dopo averli installati mi parte edubuntu,mentre io avevo ubuntu
<edoardo> e vorrei tornare ad ubuntu
<cristian_c> edoardo, indivuda gli ambienti che hai installato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> edoardo, non insistere, la tua domanda è stata letta
<krabador> edoardo, non riesci proprio a ricordarti quali ambienti grafici hai installato?
<cristian_c> *individua
<edoardo> no, non ricordo proprio
<edoardo> adesso faccio, grazie cristian
<edoardo> come faccio a individuarlo?
<cristian_c> edoardo, ti ho indicato la pagina apposta
<edoardo> eh lo so, ho cliccato mi mi spiega solo come installare le varie interfacce
<krabador> edoardo, puoi riavviare,e vedere, nella schermata di login
<krabador> quanti sono stati installati
<krabador> in base alle sessioni disponibili
<edoardo> ok, va bene anche se chiudo semplicemente la sessione senza riavviare?
<cristian_c> sì
<krabador> si, ma puoi aprire /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<krabador> e copiare il contenuto in pastebin
<edoardo> ben 11 ne ho
<krabador> edoardo, allora
<edoardo> ne ho 11 installate, pure le versioni per netbook!
<edoardo> sennò non c'è modo di cancellare il sistema operativo senza perdere i dati(i programmi mi va bene perderli)? e dopodichè reinstallare tutto?
<cristian_c> !ripristino | edoardo
<ubot-it> edoardo: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<edoardo> grazie cristian, ma avevo già provato questo metodo ma mi ritrovo punto a capo
<krabador> edoardo, salva i dati , e reinstalla
<edoardo> nel senso che anche se metto il cd di ubuntu mi ritrovo lo stesso edubuntu, e le interfacce grafiche rimangono tutte installate
<edoardo> non c'è soluzione meno estrema?
<edoardo> il mio sistema operativo pesa 14 giga dopo questo casino, mentre appena installato ubuntu ne pesava a malapena 1,5
<krabador> edoardo, apri il terminale, manda sudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<cristian_c> edoardo, posta su pastebin il contenuto di /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<krabador> !pastebin | edoardo
<ubot-it> edoardo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DarthDepa> ciao a tutti :)
<DarthDepa> Come posso ottimizzare l'uso della batteria del mio PC?
<DarthDepa> è un notebook della ASUS, serie K53S
<DarthDepa> ...
<DarthDepa> Ubuntu 13.10
<edoardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6426991/
<krabador> edoardo, gli ambienti grafici installano parecchio del software di corredo
<krabador> disinstallare tutti, con dipendenze e configurazioni, non è comunque un'operazione pulita
<edoardo> ho letto a riguardo giusto prima, per questo volevo cancellarli tutto e mantenere solo più ubuntu
<edoardo> male che vada rieseguo l'installazione
<krabador> edoardo, fai prima a salvarti i dati , e reinstallare il sistema
<edoardo> eh ma non ho un dispositivo esterno da 400 gb
<krabador> edoardo, hai 400giga di dati, in una home nella stessa partizione di sistema?
<edoardo> ne ho 250 su una partizione del disco e il restante sì, sono nella home
<krabador> la home è nella stessa partizione di  siestema?
<edoardo> si
<cristian_c> edoardo, dpkg -l | egrep 'gnome|kde|unity|xfce|lxde'
<edoardo> eseguo da terminale?
<cristian_c> sì, e posti il risultato su pastebin
<edoardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6427038/
<edoardo> ecco qui
<cristian_c> edoardo, vuoi lasciare soltanto unity?
<edoardo> si
<edoardo> che sarebbe quella di default di ubuntu giusto?
<krabador> edoardo, hai installato troppa roba
<krabador> edoardo, se hai provato il ripristino , e non ha funzionato
<krabador> edoardo, ti conviene reinstallare
<krabador> edoardo, apri il terminale
<edoardo> si
<krabador> cd /usr/share/xsessions
<krabador> copi ed incolli il contenuto su pastebin
<edoardo> ma non capita nulla
<edoardo> non mi esce nulla, cambia solo la riga di comando
<krabador> edoardo, ls -a
<krabador> ti mostra il contenuto
<edoardo> ok
<Switch_in> Buonasera, un supporto per un lettore barcode è possibile averlo ?
<edoardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6427099/
<cristian_c> Switch_in, di che si tratta?
<krabador> edoardo, sudo apt-get autoremove --purge kubuntu-desktop lubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop && apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> edoardo, manda il contenuto in pastebin
<krabador> edoardo, installasti ubuntu 13.10 liscia, o una derivata?
<edoardo> ok, comunque liscia, quella scaricata dal sito
<Switch_in> Grazie :-) un lettore laser per barcode, questo: http://www.atlantisland.it/pub/prodotti.php?famiglia=1&l1=26&l2=0&articolo=QTA4LUMxMDA= lo ho collegato alla usb ma oltre ad un beep non fa nulla. ho gia provato a fare un reboot per farglielo vedere ma non è cambiato nulla.
<cristian_c> Switch_in, immagino tu abbia controllato la compatibilità con linux
<Switch_in> no sinceramnete no perchè lo aveva in negozio un amico ed ho chiesto se posso provarlo, ho pensato non ci fossero problemi per un semplice lettore..
<madadam> Salve, su ubuntu 12.04 ad ogni avvio ho un crash che riguarda accountsdaemon. Ho provato ad aggiornare il software come consigliato su launchpad, ma il problema persiste.
<madadam> qualcuno è riuscito a risolvere?
<krabador> madadam, come consigliato su launchpad che significa?
<cristian_c> Switch_in, apri un terminale e digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> !paste | Switch_in , posta il risultato su pastebin
<ubot-it> Switch_in , posta il risultato su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Switch_in> cristian_c ti ringrazio sto lavonado e non riesco in questo momento, ma vedo che posso contare su di te, tra l'altro ti viene ancora un caffè per la stampante.
<cristian_c> lol
<Switch_in> Ci provo appena ho un momneto di tempo lbero sperando di trovarti
<cristian_c> Switch_in, neanche in quel caso controllasti la compatibilità
<cristian_c> dev'essere un vizio :D
<Switch_in> :-)
<Switch_in> si però funziona a meraviglia :-P tra l'altro ho cambiato pc ed ho installato tutto da solo l'ultima volta :-)
<madadam> krabador, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/1212337
<cristian_c> madadam, è uscito
<simone> c'è qualche esperto di ubuntu disposto ad aiutarmi? :)
<jighen> ciao a tutti ragazzii... ho un piccolo problema su kubuntu... ho scaricato gimp ed è sempre in inglese
<jighen> c'è qualche pacchetto specifico da installare?
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | jighen
<ubot-it> jighen: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<jighen> grazie cristian_c per la risposta...
<ervalvola> ragazzi, per caso è risaputo che ubuntu 13.10 è da evitare come la peste?
<ervalvola> mai avuto problemi con le varie distro, installate dappertutto, pure sull'autoradio quasi quasi
<ervalvola> ora non gira un tubo, proprio quando reinstallo sul mio pc principale
<wolfram87pc> ciao ragazzi, ho dei problemi ad installare ubuntu 13.10 sul mio portatile. Non riesco ne da dvd ne da chiavetta usb e non capisco se sia colpa del pc o meno. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ervalvola> sono un novizio pure io, ma vediamo un po'
<ervalvola> magari è qualche probl che mi si è già presentato e ti so dare una mano?
<ervalvola> (cmq il 13.10 sta dando grandi problemi anche a me)
<ozzy_> il processo di installazione è quasi identico alle altre release cfhe lo precedono
<wolfram87pc> ho scaricato ubuntu dal sito ufficiale. Volevo installarlo da chiavetta, allora ho seguito le istruzioni dal sito scaricandomi unetbootin. Ho fatto tutto quello che c'era da fare ma quando riavvio e do il reboot da usb non succede niente, e dopo un po' riparte windows
<ozzy_> e masterizzando il dvd?
<wolfram87pc> allora ho masterizzato un dvd con il file immagine di ubuntu, faccio il reboot da lettore dvd, ma niente, mi si riavvia windows
<ozzy_> a me ha funzionato come al solito , ho messo nella boot sequence prima il cdrom e poi l'hd
<ozzy_> e carica ubuntu
<wolfram87pc> non è la prima volta che uso ubuntu. adesso però ho cambiato pc e volevo semplicemente reinstallarlo, ma sembra una operazione molto ardua
<ozzy_> ma se provi a mettere dentro un altro cd bootable?
<ozzy_> che succede?
<ozzy_> lo fa il boot?
<ervalvola> ovviamente hai controllato da BIOS le priorità di boot?
<wolfram87pc> io ho un hp g61. il bios non ha la sequenza di boot. c'è semplicemente una opzione di boot esterna al bios che ti fa scegliere da dove bootare
<wolfram87pc> non so come mai
<wolfram87pc> è la prima volta che mi capita
<ervalvola> uhm
<ervalvola> ma dove la vedi quest'opzione?
<wolfram87pc> infatti ho paura che sia il mio pc ad avere dei problemi
<wolfram87pc> quando riavvio compare la schermata che mi dice "pree esc to setup"
<ervalvola> si scusa avevo letto il tuo intervento di fretta
<wolfram87pc> quando schiaccio esc mi compare: press f10 to bios setup, press f9 to boot setup eccetera
<wolfram87pc> con altre opzioni
<ervalvola> beh, fai la prova del nove con un CD che sei sicuro che funzioni :P
<wolfram87pc> se entri nel bios non c'è nessuna opzione per rebbotare
<ervalvola> oppure al contrario, cerca di far bootare un altro PC con il cd che hai usato
<wolfram87pc> devi premere f9 ed entri in una schermata che ti fa scegliere il device
<wolfram87pc> si, in effetti provare a vedere come si comporta un altro pc non è una cattiva idea. ora provo
<wolfram87pc> grazie per il suggerimento
<ervalvola> cmq sta di fatto che lo scegli sto device, quindi non si capisce dov'è il problema
<wolfram87pc> esatto
<ervalvola> non vedi niente e poi sia avvia windows come se niente fosse?
<wolfram87pc> si
<ervalvola> mah.... per non capirne niente mi sembra che se il PC provasse realmente a partire da USB (o CD) e non ci riuscisse, ti dovrebbe inviare un messagghio d'errore.
<ervalvola> Il mio fa così se per esempio inserisco una chiavetta difettosa
<cristian_c> jighen, no privato
<jighen> cristian_c volevo solo chiederti se mi sai dire come posso fare a scaricare stili di carattere per openoffice e gimp
<jighen> e programmi del genere
<cristian_c> !paste | jighen , spostiamoci in -chat
<ubot-it> jighen , spostiamoci in -chat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> !chat | jighen , spostiamoci in -chat
<ubot-it> jighen , spostiamoci in -chat: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<wolfram87pc> ho provato il cd su un altro pc e non parte neanche li
<Guest254> !md5 | wolfram87pc
<ubot-it> wolfram87pc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<ervalvola> e che cacchio wolfram, alla fine era il file difettoso xD
<wolfram87pc> sembrerebbe, anche se md5sum dice che l'impronta è corretta. adesso riscarico tutto e vedo
<Guest254> wolfram87pc: non è necessario scaricare se l'md5 è corretto. Cambia DVD oppure cambia lettore DVD
<wolfram87pc> ho provato  sia da dvd sia da usb, ma niente
<wolfram87pc> adesso ho provato il dvd su un altro pc e non va
<Vakl> salve
<Vakl> quando ho installato ubuntu 13.10 ho spuntato la casella per crittografare la mia cartella, come faccio ora a decrittografarla?
<cristian_c> Vakl, cosa accade quando provi ad accedervi?
<ozzy_> intendi la home?
<Vakl> niente, non c'è alcun problema, eccetto il messaggio che non ha potuto montare /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 durante lo splashcreen
<Vakl> però vorrei decriprarla comunque, nel caso di futuri problemi col filesystem per esempio
<Vakl> mi ritrovo a non poter più recuperare niente, essendo tutti criptato
<Vakl> *tutto
<Vakl> ozzy_, esatto
<ozzy_> purtroppo non so come si fa a montare una encrypted
<ozzy_> folder
<ozzy_> ma penso che chi ha progettato questa feature abbia avuto in mente l'obbiettivo di impedire accessi alla partizione
<ozzy_> da parte di utenti diversi
<ozzy_> dal proprietario
<Vakl> beh sono io il proprietario, posso fare quel che voglio
<Vakl> devo solo scoprire come :D
<cristian_c> Vakl, posra il messaggio
<cristian_c> *posta
<Vakl> è più o meno così "Non è stato possibile montare /dev/mapper/cryptswap1" "Attendere oppure premere S per annullare o M per ripristinare"
<Vakl> dopo circa 5-6 secondi lo splaschreen sparisce e si avvia normalmente
<Vakl> *splashcreen
<Vakl> *splashscreen
<Vakl> ora indipendentemente da quel messaggio vorrei decriptare la home, è possibile?
<Vakl> ho la chiave di criptaggio creata al mio avvio
<eilain> ciao a tutti
<eilain> una domanda ho una webcam appena comprata che riesco ad utilizzare con il programma camorama
<eilain> ma non riesco a farla riconoscere da skype
<eilain> e non riesco a trovarla su linux
<eilain> qualcuno mi potrebbe dare un aiuto?
<eilain> una domanda ho una webcam appena comprata che riesco ad utilizzare con il programma camorama,ma non riesco a farla riconoscere da skype , e non riesco a trovarla su linux
<cristian_c> Vakl, quindi non quando provi ad accedervi
<cristian_c> !ripeti | eilain
<ubot-it> eilain: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Vakl> cristian_c, no, prima, durante lo splashscreen
<Vakl> poi accedo regolarmente
<cristian_c> Vakl, però io avevo fatto quell'altra domanda
<cristian_c> Vakl, quindi nessun problema con il file manager?
<Vakl> no, niente
<Vakl> tutto liscio
<Vakl> vorrei solo decrittografare per evitare di perdere tutti in caso di futuri problemi col filesystem
<Vakl> *tutto
<cristian_c> Vakl, insomma, vuoi renderla non crittografata?
<Vakl> esatto
<cristian_c> Vakl, http://askubuntu.com/questions/138950/how-to-disable-encrypted-home-directory
<cristian_c> Vakl, leggi con grossa attenzione, è indicato anche di backuppare la partizione
<Vakl> grande :D io avevo googlato ma non avevo trovato granché
<Vakl> ora vedo, grazie :)
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-17
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> scusatemi
<esulu> che cosa potrebbe essere http://paste.ubuntu.com/6429506/
<esulu> risolto da solo thanks
<raffl> ciau a tutti, chiedo ho linux kali ma voglio metterci lubuntu in dualboot posso farlos? cioè installar lubunt in 2boot con kali
<raffl> s
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> non ho capito... ma unity gira sotto la base di gnome?
<cristian_c> sacarde, usa compiz, e pezzi di gnome
<cristian_c> !chat | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> pure xfce si appoggia a gnome
<sacarde> <cristian_c> sacarde, usa compiz, e pezzi di gnome , e se usassi unity-2d ?
<cristian_c> sacarde, non so si usi compiz anche in quel caso per tutte le release
<cristian_c> o metacity
<akis24> !unity | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<sacarde> ok
<Bumbe> salve a tutti
<Bumbe> avrei un problema, chiedo gentilmente un aiuto
<Bumbe> ho l'applicazione aperta "aggiornamenti software" che risulta ingestibile, nel senso che non posso chiuderla nè clickarci, dato che rimane aperta solo la barra grigia con scritto "aggiornamenti software" ed i riquadrini chiudi e minimizzza
<Bumbe> come faccio a visualizzarla intera e renderla accessibile?
<akis24> Bumbe: prova a chiuderla e riavviare il gestore aggiornamenti se avevi segnalazione di aggiornamenti .. riquadrini chiudi e minimizzza
<Bumbe> già fatto purtroppo, nessun esito
<Bumbe> ps non mi fa chiudere l'applicazione, ho riavviato e fa lo stesso problema
<akis24> Bumbe: avevi segnalazione di aggiornamenti ?
<Bumbe> no, ma sono ubuntu 13.04
<Bumbe> volevo aggiornare
<Bumbe> come "forzo" l'aggiornamento?
<Bumbe> sudo apt-get update... dove lo scrivo?
<akis24> Bumbe: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade dal terminale e vedi che dice
<Bumbe> non so far apparire il terminale
<cristian_c> Bumbe, ctrl+alt+t
<Bumbe> akis24: mi sa che mi hai risolto la vita: ha ripreso una dimensione decente "aggiornamenti software" dopo che ho usato il comando su terminale + ha ripreso vita l'app per aggiornare + sto scaricando senza comandi dal terminale l'aggiornamento a 13.10 quindi... GRAZIE MILLE!!!
<akis24> bene
<sacarde> come faccio da apt-get a selezionare l'aggiornamento soltanto dei pacchetti di sicurezza ?
<cristian_c> sacarde, devi usare per forza il terminale?
<sacarde> mmm
<sacarde> no
<cristian_c> sacarde, allora, utilizza il gestore aggiornamenti
<sacarde> ho una marea di aggiornamenti, vorrei fare solo quelli di sicurezza
<cristian_c> sacarde, appunto
<sacarde> ho visto un "deselect"
<sacarde> ok
<cristian_c> sacarde, ma sono più o meno tutti di sicurezza, a meno che tu non abbia aggiunto ppa
<sacarde> ah
<sacarde> sono passato da 700 a 250
<sacarde> ok
<cristian_c> e a meno che tu non abbia attivato i proposed
<sacarde> sarebbe bello poterlo fare anche da riga di comando
<sacarde> potrei farlo eliminando tutti i repo tranne "security" ?
<edo_> buongiorno, non riesco a scaricare ubuntu: clicco sul tasto "avvia il download" e mi si cambia subito finestra "grazie per aver scaricato..." ma non si è scaricato niente! ho provato più volte, anche diverse versioni, ma niente da fare! chi mi può aiutare? grazie
<cristian_c> sacarde, non è una buona idea
<sacarde> ah
<sacarde> meglio la strada "unattended-upgrades" ?
<cristian_c> sacarde, gli aggiornamenti sono divisi tra security, updates, proposed e backports
<sacarde> e selezionare solo "sicurezza"
<cristian_c> sacarde, i proposed dovrebbero rimanere sempre disattivati
<cristian_c> sacarde, gli updates sono raccomandati
<cristian_c> sacarde, e comunque gli aggiornamenti vanno a risolvere piccoli e grandi problemi del sistema operativo, quindi non mi sento di sconsigliarli
<sacarde> ah
<sacarde> ok
<cristian_c> un'altra cosa sono i ppa, da installare a rischio e pericolo dell'utente
<sacarde> si si
<cristian_c> edo_, usa i torrent
<edo_> sono poco pratico... perchè non funziona il normale?
<cristian_c> non ne ho idea
<cristian_c> !torrent | edo
<ubot-it> edo: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<edo_> ok grazie mille, provo, buona giornata
<jim_> buongiorno a tutti
<jim_> ce qualcuno che puo darmi una mano?
<jim_> ho ubuntu 13.04, ho un problemino con l audio, in alcune cose funziona regolarmente in altre no
<jim_> cosa puo essere?^
<jester-> jim_: quali e quali
<jim_> parlo di giochi su facebook
<jim_> alcuni giochi l audio si sente in altri no
<jester-> jim_: non li uso ma penso sia un problema di compatibilità
<jim_> irrisolvibile?
<jester-> non so
<jim_> capisco
<jester-> installa pavuncotrol e prova a vedere che succede usandolo
<jim_> lo trovo al software center?
<jester-> yess
<jim_> ok provo e ti faccio sapere grazie
<jim_> pavucontrol non ce forse
<jester-> si che cìè
<jester-> !info pavucontrol
<ubot-it> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (saucy), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<jim_> ah ok grazie
<jim_> quando scrivevo pavucontrol mi dava pulse audio
<jester-> è la gui per pacioccare pulse
<jester-> lanci il gioco e vedi che succede
<jim_> non va
<jim_> non funziona
<persicus> salve a tuttiho un problema con un modem usb
<jester-> esistono ancora?
<persicus> ubuntu 13.10 non lo rileva
<jester-> che roba è
<jester-> e comunque devi fare una connessone con ppoeconf
<persicus> onda pn51t è della TIM
<jester-> roba del secolo scorso?
<persicus> ha un annetto...
<cristian_c> persicus, hai provato con il network manager?
<jester-> lo sviluppo per modem adsl usb pare abbandonato da tempo, sono obsoleti
<persicus> è un modem che usa una sim...della tim
<jester-> aaaah
<jester-> persicus: dovrebbe fare le funzioni del router e collegarsi da solo alla rete
<persicus> nel network manager non rileva la periferica...
<persicus> quindi  che connessione devo creare? le ho provate tutte :-)
<jim_> ho provato a smanettare un po i volumi ma nient
<jester-> persicus: vedo che è una comune internet key
<jester-> jim_: se l'attacchi la monta come una usb dati e dentro ci sono i driver linux?
<persicus> la tim lo chiama modem wi fi/usb...
<jester-> quindi dovrebbe collegarsi da solo, nella wifi se accesso lo vedi?
<cristian_c> persicus, vedo che ha doppia funzione
<jim_> jester:se attacco cosa?confuso
<persicus> il sistema lo vede o come un cd o come pendrive...pero non ci sono driver
<jester-> jim_: se acceso e non collegato al pc la wifi del pc lo vede?
<cristian_c> persicus, sbaglio o funziona sia con la sim che come scheda wifi?
<jim_> persicus:di solito queste internet key hanno un programma d installazione, se non installi quello non andrai mai in internet
<persicus> purtroppo non ho la scheda wi fi su pc...
<jim_> cosa deve vedere jester
<persicus> purtroppo ci sono solo programmi x windos e mac
<jester-> jim_: in pratica è router e come tale si collega da solo ad internet
<jester-> jim_: una colta collegato sfrutti la wifi che da usb in linux pare non andare
<jim_> Jester: le internet key hanno bisogno dei driver
<jester-> jim_: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=96&t=535187
<jester-> jim_: e 4
<jester-> è un router
<jim_> ok
<jester-> e come tale si colelga da solo e il pc lo colleghi via wifi
<jim_> capisco
<persicus> quindi niente...
<jester-> accendila che dovresti vederlo nelle wifi
<persicus> solo wi fi
<jester-> come niente
<jester-> persicus: pare he funzi solo in wifi su linux
<jester-> il pca ha la wifi?
<persicus> no
<jester-> sigh
<jester-> piglia un adattatore wifi usb
<persicus> il mio pc è molto vecchio...
<jester-> linksys o netgear
<jim_> ciao ciao grazie per l aiuto ala prox
<persicus> credo sia l'unica soluzione
<persicus> grazie a tutti
<persicus> pero dovrebbero fare dei programmi d'installazione piu compatibili :-(
<jester-> persicus: linksys o netgear  di solito sono linx digeribili
<jester-> persicus: senza driver non funza una cippa nemmeno in winz e li forniscono i costruttori per winz e mac
<jester-> a parte qualche eccezione come nvidia e samsung per linux non li sviluppano e bisogna aspettare, per la roba nuova. che gli sviluppatori che lavorano per la gloria abbiano il temo di farli
<jester-> il tempo
<bithunter> buona domenica a tutti
<bithunter> ho dei pacchetti bloccati / danneggiati come faccio? grazie
<jester-> bithunter: sudo apt-get -f install
<bithunter> provo
<bithunter> non risolve il problema
<bithunter> sto instalando freenx mi dice che smb e bloccato o danneggiato
<jester-> fa vedere nel paste cosa ha fatto
<bithunter> ok
<bithunter> m puoi imviare il link?
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> bithunter: freenx sarebbe?
<bithunter> è unna specie di desktop remoto... ma usa un protocollo diverso (nx) che permette di vedere il desktop user senza fare l'accesso... una specie di server terminale
<bithunter> un esempio
<jester-> bithunter: da ppa?
<bithunter> si
<bithunter> gnu
<jester-> ppa sono una rovina, salvopochi
<jester-> fa vedere cha ha fatto -f install
<bithunter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6431507/
<bithunter> cmq nomachine è la versione commerciale il progetto è freenx server... usa google
<bithunter> è comodo
<jester-> bithunter: manca una dipendenza freenx : Dipende: freenx-smb ma non sta per essere installato
<jester-> strano che non ci sia nel ppa
<jester-> bithunter: a meno che hanno fatto il deb a casso
<bithunter> con un solo pc potente puoi avere collegati imsieme piu utenti che lavorano con la stessa macchina... in piu anche in aree geografiche... ovviamente sicurezza al max ;)
<jester-> sudo apt-get intall freenx-smb  lo trova?
<bithunter> provo
<jester-> bithunter: hai dato sudo apt-get update dopo aggiunto il ppa?
<bithunter> no... non è ancora installato
<bithunter> si si
<jester-> bithunter: cosa non è installato
<bithunter> li vedo i pacchetti
<jester-> se non trova  freenx-smb non si installa
<bithunter> penso che ri riferisca al smb (samba ) di ubuntu
<jester-> no, gli serve freenx-smb
<bithunter> aspetta apro il gestore dei pacchetti
<jester-> apt-cache search  freenx-smb
<bithunter> ok
<bithunter> provo
<jester-> se non lo trova non c'è
<jester-> e senza non si installa
<bithunter> trovati
<jester-> cosa
<bithunter> freenx - Remote desktop/application/thin-client server
<bithunter> freenx-smb - Remote desktop/application/thin-client server smb support
<jester-> sudo apt-get intall freenx-smb  dovrebbe installarlo
<bithunter> provo
<jester-> poi intalli il pacco che lo voleva
<jester-> sudo apt-get intall freenx
<bithunter> operazione non valida
<bithunter> bha?
<jester-> fa vedere
<jester-> hai scritto male qualcosa
<bithunter> E: Operazione intall non valida
<jester-> bithunter: sbagliato io è install
<jester-> non intall
<bithunter> ahahahaa scusa
<jester-> sudo apt-get install freenx-smb
<jester-> sudo apt-get install freenx
<bithunter> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<bithunter>  freenx-smb : Dipende: smbfs ma non è installabile
<bithunter> E: Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati.
<jester-> bithunter: il ppa è farlocco per la tua ubuntu
<bithunter> ok
<bithunter> ora è tutto chiaro
<bithunter> prima avevo ubuntu 12.04 su questa macchina
<bithunter> poi upgrade 13.10 da zero... risultato non va
<jester-> bithunter: udo apt-get install ppa-purge
<bithunter> ok
<jester-> bithunter: sudo ppa-purge ilppaaggiunto
<jester-> bithunter: se non ti ricordi: history | grep ppa
<bithunter> ok
<bithunter> posso pubblicare qui il ppa?
<bithunter> è consentito?
<jester-> si
<bithunter> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<bithunter> ho fatto quello ch mi hai chiesto... comando non trovato
<jester-> bithunter: arriva fino a precise
<jester-> bithunter: terminale
<jester-> bithunter: history | grep ppa
<jester-> e fa vedere
<jester-> serve la stringa che hai usato per aggiungerlo
<bithunter> 29  sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<bithunter>    30  sudo ppa-pure deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<bithunter>    31  history | grep ppa
<jester-> bithunter: history | grep ppa   cosa risponde
<bithunter>  29  sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<bithunter>    30  sudo ppa-pure deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<bithunter>    31  history | grep ppa
<bithunter> bithunter@MS1012:~$ history | grep ppa
<bithunter>    29  sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<jester-> bithunter: history | grep ppa  e fa vedere nel  paste
<bithunter> sono stato buttato fuori?
<jester-> per fllod
<jester-> bithunter: history | grep ppa  e fa vedere nel  paste
<bithunter> ups
<bithunter> ok
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bithunter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6431624/
<jester-> bithunter: hai aggiunto la riga a mano a sources.list?
<bithunter> no
<bithunter> ho usato aggiungi repository da synaptic
<jester-> e come lo hai aggiunto il ppa che non c'è traccia
<jester-> nel terminale
<bithunter> sa synaptic
<bithunter> gestore pacchetti
<bithunter> se si scrive cosi
<bithunter> software e aggiornamenti... altro software
<jester-> bithunter: da impostazioni-->repository?
<bithunter> si
<jester->  non mi pare che syanptic abbia la funzione add repo
<bithunter> apre quello
<jester-> bithunter: va b+ allora da li segalo
<bithunter> cosa dev fare?
<jester-> bithunter: poi dpkg --purge freenx
<jester-> bithunter: poi dpkg --purge freenx-smb
<bithunter> prima del comando dpkg csa devo fare?
<jester-> come lo hai aggiunto togli il ppa
<bithunter> ok
<bithunter> fatto
<bithunter> ora i duecomandi
<jester-> cosi hai pulito
<bithunter> ftto... cmqnn erano installati
<bithunter> adesso?
<jester-> adesso o trovi un ppa per 13.10 o non lo installi
<bithunter> cmq mi spieghi una cosa...
<bithunter> ho un dubbio
<jester-> il ppa arriva fino a precise
<bithunter> samba server... ha un interfaccia grafica per stabilire i permessi delle condivisione... installandolo mi da errore e nn parte
<jester-> usandolo nella 13.10 non trova le dipendenze
<bithunter> in piu nn mi fa condividere perchè mancano dei pacchetti
<jester-> bithunter: pacchetto?
<bithunter> nn lo specifica
<bithunter> io so gnome
<bithunter> uso
<jester-> bithunter: che io sappia interaccia grafica gui per samb è samba-systemconfig
<jester-> bithunter: che io sappia interaccia grafica gui per samb è samba-system-config
<jester-> che ti scrive smb.conf a seconda di come combini
<bithunter> esatto
<jester-> e non parte?
<bithunter> sto instalando
<bithunter> da li stabibo chi e cosa poteva fare nella rete lan
<bithunter> ahahaha statastiera èarrivata
<bithunter> o istallato ma nn lo trovo
<bithunter> ho
<jester-> bithunter: lancia sudo system-config-samba
<jester-> poi lo cerchineimenu
<jester-> sta/stava in sistema
<jester-> samba qualcosa
<bithunter> ipossibile abilitare questa funzione i pacchetti richiesti non sono installati (riferimento a condivisione file o cortelle)
<bithunter> cartelle
<jester-> bithunter: facendo?
<bithunter> aprndo condivisione file o cartelle
<jester-> bithunter: da winz?
<bithunter> no ubuntu...
<jester-> bithunter: lancia sudo system-config-samba
<bithunter> cerco il programma condivisione file cartelle
<bithunter> lo apro
<jester-> va bè
<bithunter> in alto nella finestra c'è scritto questo
<jester-> bithunter: sudo system-config-samba ti da una gui o no
<bithunter> eccolaaaaa
<jester-> madu
<bithunter> a riga di comando...
<jester-> in sistema è samba qualcosa
<bithunter> gnome shell
<bithunter> cmq va benisimo cosi
<jester-> sarà da qualche parte
<bithunter> grazie   scusa s tio stressato
<jester-> non si capisce piu una sega con tutti i de vm del cazo che hanno sfornato
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> :)
<ExPBoy> jester-, porta pazienza:P
<bithunter> vm?
<jester-> ExPBoy: il troppo storpia. una babele
<jester-> wm
<jester-> windos manager
<cristian_c> bithunter, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Window_manager
<jester-> de desktop environment
<bithunter> hai ragione
<bithunter> grazie tante cmq... scusa per il disturbo
<bithunter> buona domenica a tutti
<user-pcc> ciao
<user-pcc> ho instenzione di installare lubuntu sul mio vecchio ibook g4
<user-pcc> l'ultima versione può andare bene?
<cristian_c> user-pcc, provala prima in live
<user-pcc> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/ questa può andare bene?
<cristian_c> user-pcc, Mac (PowerPC) and IBM-PPC (POWER5) alternate install CD
<cristian_c> For Apple Macintosh G3, G4, and G5 computers, including iBooks and PowerBooks as well as IBM OpenPower machines.
<cristian_c> user-pcc, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-powerpc.iso
<cristian_c> user-pcc, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-powerpc.iso.torrent
<user-pcc> posso farlo partire da una chiave usb?
<cristian_c> user-pcc, per creare la live, ti serve lo strumento apposito
<cristian_c> user-pcc, quale os stai usando in questo momento?
<user-pcc> windows 8.1
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | user-pcc
<ubot-it> user-pcc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<user-pcc> grazie
<akis24> ciao
<ViCe_> ciao
<ViCe95> ciao
<cristian_c> lol
<versilia> ciao
<versilia> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6432406/ cosa vuol dire?
<cristian_c> versilia, sono warning
<cristian_c> qual è il problema?
<versilia> un messaggio di errore, nessun problema specifico oltre a quelli noti http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6432406/
<cristian_c> versilia, perché lo lanci da terminale?
<versilia> cristian_c: xke unity non mi funziona e nessuno e' riuscito a farlo funzionare
<versilia> cristian_c: aspetto che si riunisca al'associazione linux che è qui a capezzano
<cristian_c> versilia, che c'entra unity con synaptic?
<versilia> cristian_c: come li lancio i programmi? 1) dalla dash di unity 29 dal terminale. sbaglio?
<versilia> cristian_c: ?
<cristian_c> versilia, infatti synaptic non c'entra nulla con il lanciare i programmi
<cristian_c> unity29?
<versilia> cristian_c: *come li lancio i programmi? 1) dalla dash di unity 2) dal terminale. sbaglio?
<cristian_c> versilia, di solito dalla dash o al launcher
<cristian_c> *dal
<versilia> cristian_c: quindi se voglio lanciare synpatic, thunderbird, firefox, e la dash non mi va io faccio ctl alt t e dal terminale e lancio il programma da li
<cristian_c> versilia, se non si apre, devi capire perché
<versilia> cristian_c: cosa non si apre?
<cristian_c> la dash
<versilia> cristian_c: e bravo non l'ha capito nessuno
<versilia> cristian_c: mi ha  detto tutti formattaz
<cristian_c> versilia, prima si apriva?
<versilia> cristian_c: da quando ho aggiornato da 13.04 a 13.11 non si è mai aperta
<cristian_c> versilia, hai pacioccato con i repo?
<versilia> cristian_c: uff no, erano già disattivati dall'aggironamento preceden
<cristian_c> versilia, posta: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !paste | versilia , posta tutto su pastebin
<ubot-it> versilia , posta tutto su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<versilia> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6432486/
<cristian_c> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<cristian_c> versilia, hai danneggiato il sistema
<versilia> io?
<cristian_c> !ripristino | versilia
<ubot-it> versilia: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<akis24> noi no
<versilia> ahah
<versilia> cristian_c: danneggiato in che senso? come avrei fatto? durante l'aggiormento?
<cristian_c> versilia, hai attivato i repo proposed tanto per iniziare, e poi non basta disattivare i ppa prima dell'avanzamento
<versilia> cristian_c: asp spiega: li devo sempre lasciare disattivati?
<cristian_c> versilia, quindi, non ti resta che ripristinare l'os a causa dei danni irreparabili che gli hai causato
<cristian_c> versilia, sono disattivati di default
<versilia> cristian_c: e i ppa cosa sono?
<akis24> versilia: e non dovresti usarli i ppa  unica soluzione è il ripristino
<akis24> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> versilia, qui in canale non diamo supporto a software non presenti nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<versilia> cristian_c: hai detto "non basta disattivare i ppa prima dell'avanzamento", cosa vuol dire?
<versilia> cristian_c: oltra a disattivarli cosa bisogna fare?
<cristian_c> versilia, che i ppa vanno ad alterare le versioni dei pacchetti, che non sono quelle della release in uso spesso
<versilia> cristian_c: ok piu o meno ho capito.
<cristian_c> versilia, di solito si usa ppa-purge, ma ormai c'è poco da fare nel tuo caso, prova a disattivare i proposeed, ma non ti posso dare la certezza che funzioni
<versilia> cristian_c: e ppa-purge lo devo usare?
<cristian_c> versilia, ripeto, male non fa
<versilia> cristian_c: basta lanciarlo da ter?
<cristian_c> versilia, ha la sua sintassi, ma a te conviene ripristinare tutto
<versilia> ok, ma senza purgarlo? non è che rifa la stessa cosa da capo?
<akis24> versilia: io consiglierei a questo punto reinstallazione pulita dalla versione che vuoi
<versilia> akis24: nooooooo
<cristian_c> versilia, sinceramente, non puoi farci molto, puoi provare a disattivare i proposed ma non garantisco nulla
<cristian_c> versilia, il sistema pare compromesso
<versilia> cristian_c: ok, ma se prima andava state tranquilli. però vorrei capire come ripristino: faccio il cd e poi mi viene la schermata da 13.04 a 13.10? Le partizione me le mantiene da solo o mi chiede come farle?
<cristian_c> versilia, hai la home separata?
<versilia> cristian_c: ho 3 partizioni, 1 ubuntu, 1 windows, 1 dati. ecco perchè non ho voglia di reinstallare... poi faccio casino con thunderbird ogni volta perche le mail le metto sulla partizione dati
<cristian_c> versilia, sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> versilia, e una schermata di gparted
<versilia> come la posto la schermata?
<cristian_c> !image | versilia
<ubot-it> versilia: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<versilia> cristian_c: http://imagebin.org/277539
<cristian_c> versilia, quindi non hai la home separata
<versilia> cristian_c: ti ho mai detto di si? non ho mai capito come si fa, la spiegazione sulle partizioni di ubuntu non è proprio semplice.
<versilia> cristian_c: o meglio non ti dice quale sarebbe la configurazione migliore per le varie esigenze
<cristian_c> versilia, allora, ti consiglio di fare un backup prima di ripristinare
<versilia> O_o
<versilia> cristian_c: perché?
<cristian_c> !partizioni | versilia, leggi anche questa:
<ubot-it> versilia, leggi anche questa:: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<versilia> cristian_c: non è separata perchè io uso una partizione di dati, ne verrebbero fuori 4. ecco cosa intendevo con spiegazione non chiara.  conviene averne 4?
<cristian_c> versilia, quindi i dati della home li salvi anche nella partizione ntfs?
<versilia> i dati delle applicazioni no, ma nella partizione nrfs ci salvo i docuementi, le immagini, le mail.ù
<cristian_c> versilia, se non ti interessano i dati contenuti nella home, puoi tranquillamente ripristinare
<versilia> cristian_c: capito. ultima domanda: è sicuro che li perdo o no?
<cristian_c> sì, ma sembra che non ti interessino
<versilia> cristian_c: perchè non ho un supporto di backup sotto mano,
<versilia> GRAZIE
<akis24> sera
<tenten> Buona sera a tutti
<tenten> vi espongo il mio problema ho questo processo ubuntu-geoip-pr, che mi sta usando la porta 80 e non riesco a trovare il modo di non farla usare ad esso
<tenten> ho letto molti forum che chi dice che è un app diciamo che serve per spiarci chi dice altro ec.c. ma nessuno dice come disattivare il tutto
<tenten> ubuntu-geoip-pr  4542 desktop   11u  IPv4  10758      0t0  TCP 91.121.192.***:46314->91.189.89.***:80 (CLOSE_WAIT)
<tenten> il primo è il mio ip il secondo sulla porta 80 no
<tenten> chi sa darmi una spiegazione logica
<cristian_c> tenten, aspetta
<cristian_c> !info ubuntu-geoip-pr
<ubot-it> Package ubuntu-geoip-pr does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> !info geoclue
<ubot-it> geoclue (source: geoclue): Geographic information framework. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.99-2ubuntu5 (saucy), package size 22 kB, installed size 109 kB
<cristian_c> tenten, non credo che sia installato di default, in saucy
<tenten> guarda non sono molto pratico ma non ho mai installato nulla sopra a quel piccolo server
<tenten> cmq, come posso rimuoverlo ? visto che la porta 80 mi serve ed è in uso da quel " programma "
<cristian_c> 'If you delete the package it will also delete indicator-datetime. If loosing the date/time applet is not a concern you can go for it.'
<cristian_c> tenten, imposta la regolazione manuale dell'orologio
<tenten> si poi
<tenten> cosi cerco i comandi
<cristian_c> tenten, killa geoclue-master e ubuntu-geoip-provider
<cristian_c> tenten, comunque, pare che di per se non tracci niente
<tenten> ora provo, scusami ancora ma per disturbo che comando c'è da usare per impostare la regolazione manuale dell'orologio ?
<cristian_c> tenten, fallo da interfaccia grafica
<Sandroxin> Salve a tutti
<tenten> si ci sto provando ma non capisco come
<tenten> ciao sandroxin
<Sandroxin> sto formattando il mio pc (installando ubuntu) e vorrei inserire una partizione di ripristino (sempre ubuntu)
<Sandroxin> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? grazie in anticipo
<cristian_c> tenten, no privato
<tenten> ok scusami cmq non mi fa fare nulla
<tenten> non sai il comando da inserite sul terminale ?
<alberto-c> buonasera, ho una stampante Epson XP600 e vorrei saperla se posso utilizzarla con Lubuntu
<akis24> Sandroxin: ti basta fare un backup  del sistema
<akis24> alberto-c:  hai provato a caonfigurarla da lgestore delle stampanti ?
<alberto-c> non ho ancora fatto nulla
<alberto-c> va bene se utilizzo il cd di installazione che era nella confezione?
<akis24> alberto-c: e prima prova e vedi se funziona poi casomai ..
<cristian_c> Sandroxin, altrimenti, potresti provare con partimage
<alberto-c> ma la posso comunque utilizzare come stampante e scanner di rete (come faccio con Windows)?
<akis24> alberto-c: dovresti vedere se riesci a configurarla da ubuntu poi se sul cd ci sono i driver per linux meglio ancora
<alberto-c> Ok, provo e faccio sapere
<cristian_c> tenten, aspetta
<tenten> certamente
<caveat-> tenten: cos'è la regolazione manuale dell'orologio?
<cristian_c> tenten, apri la dash
<Sandroxin> akis24 potresti dirmi come fare? devo prima formattare il pc e poi creare il backup oppure posso fare contemporaneamente tutti e du?e
<tenten> caveat  stavo seguendo le istruzioni di cristian
<akis24> Sandroxin:  prima installi e poi fai backup
<tenten> ho un problema se hai letto pocanzi ho la porta 80 occupata da questo processo
<cristian_c> Sandroxin, se ti va bene ugualmente, rimasterizzi la versione appena installata
<tenten> ubuntu-geoip-pr
<Sandroxin> grazie mille ;-), ultima cosa che programmi mi consigli?
<akis24> Sandroxin: troverai quello che ti occorre nel sistema installato per fare il backup
<caveat-> tenten: e come mai cristian_c ti ha suggerito la regolazione manuale dell'orologio?
<caveat-> tenten: tu non hai idea quel processo da dove salti fuori?
<cristian_c> caveat-, perché è utilizzato da indicator-datetime
<tenten> no premetto sono poco esperto mi sono reso conto di quel processo
<tenten> visto che avviando un programma che usa porta 80
<cristian_c> tenten, una volta fatto, digita: 'data e ora'
<cristian_c> oppure: 'ora e data'
<tenten> mi dava gia in uso facendo una piccola lista porte è saltato fuori
<tenten> cristian ma non hai un manuale sotto mano almeno faccio passo per passo ?
<tenten> visto che " premetto non sono esperto dei vari comandi "
<cristian_c> tenten, ti ho indicato, l'hai aperta la dash?
<caveat-> tenten: forse cristian_c pensa che non basti killare solo quel processo, ma va alla radice della cosa
<caveat-> cristian_c: cos'è la dash?
<cristian_c> caveat-, i kill ci vogliono ma prima deve disattivare la geolocalizzazione
<cristian_c> caveat-, lol
<tenten> certamente caveat  ed è gentilissimo e disponibile
<cristian_c> caveat-, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/Glossario
<tenten> difatti voglio capire per bene la dash che intendi ?
<cristian_c> tenten, ma non usi unity?
<caveat-> ah cristian_c, perché sennò quel processo verrebbe spawnato ogni volta altrimenti se non disattiva la geolocalizzazione?
<tenten> esatto
<cristian_c> caveat-, come ho scritto prima, geoclue è utilizzato da indicator-datetime
<tenten> cristian si  ora si ci sono
<cristian_c> tenten, una volta nella dash, digita: 'ora e data'
<cristian_c> tenten, usi la 13.10?
<tenten> 12.04 ubuntu
<cristian_c> tenten, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/index.html
<cristian_c> tenten, questo è il manuale
<tenten> perfetto sono dove c'è data ed ora
<tenten> ma non mi fa modificare nulla come ti dicevo prima
<cristian_c> tenten, ?
<cristian_c> tenten, posta schermata
<jim_> buonasera a tutti
<jim_> a cosa serve wine?
<cristian_c> !wine | jim_
<ubot-it> jim_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<jim_> grazie
<jim_> volevo chiedere un altra cosa
<tenten> si possono postare foto qui ?
<cristian_c> !image | tenten
<ubot-it> tenten: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jim_> volevo chiedere se una pagina salvata su libreoffice writer puo essere compatibile con altri programmi tipo word
<cristian_c> jim_, dipende dal formato in cui salvi il documento
<jim_> ho capito
<jim_> quindi salvandolo con il formato giusto puo essere letto anche in altri programmi, grazie
<tenten> ok carico subito
<jim_> ik terminale come si apre'?
<cristian_c> jim_, dipende dal de che usi, ma c'è una scorciatoia che vale sempre
<jim_> ok
<jim_> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<tenten> scusami ma non me le carica 5 minuti e ritorno connesione troppo lenta
<jim_> esiste un programma che legge i cd virtuali su ubuntu 13?
<cristian_c> jim_, cosa intendi con 'cd virtuali'?
<jim_> tipo daemon tools
<cristian_c> non conosco questo programma
<jim_> capisco
<cristian_c> jim_, spiega cosa devi fare
<jim_> mi sono spiegato malissimo
<jim_> scusami
<jim_> un programma che legge i file immagine
<cristian_c> jighen, che monti le .iso?
<jim_> .iso esatto
<cristian_c> jim_, senza dover installare nulla, puoi usare il comando mount
<jim_> capisco
<cristian_c> altrimenti prova a cercare una gui nel software center
<jim_> grazie mille molto gentile
<tenten> http://imageshack.com/a/img855/746/dd6h.png
<jim_> scusami se disturbo
<cristian_c> tenten, fai clic su Sblocca
<tenten> non mi fa fare nulla
<jim_> mi sapresti dire dove posso trovare altri temi per il desktop di ubuntu oltre a quelli nelle impostazioni?
<cristian_c> tenten, sicuro?
<tenten> si
<tenten> ma c'è un modo da terminale ?
<cristian_c> jim_, cerca nel software center
<jim_> ok
<cristian_c> tenten, quindi non succede nulla se fai clic su Sblocca?
<cristian_c> non ti chiede la password?
<tenten> esattamente
<tenten> no
<cristian_c> tenten, noto che non stai usando direttamente la macchina
<tenten> sono in remoto
<tenten> il resto funziona tutto normalmente mi apre qualsiasi cosa ecc..
<tenten> mi dice la politica del sistema impedisce la modifica contattare l'amministratore del sistema ( che sono io )
<cristian_c> tenten, apri Utenti e gruppi
<tenten> si
<cristian_c> tenten, da dove hai preso quel messaggio?
<tenten> dove c'era il lucchetino andandoci sopra e non facendo nulla mi da quel mes
<cristian_c> tenten, non è che hai altre cose aperte?
<caveat-> tenten: vuoi dire che si tratta di un server dedicato o vps su cui hai accesso root?
<tenten> esattamente caveat
<cristian_c> tenten, è strano, se lo premi non succede nulla, ma se stazioni sopra appare quel messaggio
<tenten> ho solo aperto un demone ftp
<tenten> e vnc per il remoto
<caveat-> cristian_c: vuoi fargli cambiare la data?
<cristian_c> caveat-, l'orario e la data no
<cristian_c> caveat-, la modalità sì
<cristian_c> tenten, posta anche una schermata con questa cosa
<caveat-> cristian_c: per impostare quale?
<tenten> ok
<cristian_c> caveat-, 'ora da rete' su off
<jim_> grazie per l aiuto buonasera a tutti
<caveat-> cosa sarebbe ora da rete?
<cristian_c> caveat-, http://imageshack.com/a/img855/746/dd6h.png
<tenten> come se non fossi loggato come admin
<caveat-> sì ho visto la dicitura, ma concettualmente di che si tratta?
<caveat-> lui è connesso tramite vnc
<caveat-> dovrebbe esserlo da root
<cristian_c> caveat-, capisco
<cristian_c> caveat-, allora ogni cosa che apre, lo farà da root
<caveat-> come funziona l'accesso tramite vnc da root?
<cristian_c> tenten, il punto è che è sbagliato loggarsi come admin
<tenten> ho solo quello per entrare
<tenten> poi teoricamente mi chiede la pass
<caveat-> cristian_c: davvero, tu sai cosa sarebbe "ora da rete"
<tenten> come quando vado da terminale e faccio alcune operazioni mi chiede la pass
<cristian_c> tenten, ti serve un utente, oppure chiudi tutto il resto
<caveat-> tenten: come non hai accesso ssh?
<cristian_c> caveat-, sì
<tenten> si ho anche ssh
<tenten> ho tutto chiuso chiudo anche ftp 1 secondo
<caveat-> cristian_c: cos'è?
<cristian_c> caveat-, è quello che ti dicevo prima, regola l'ora in modo automatico
<caveat-> ed è una cosa presente solo in GUI?
<cristian_c> caveat-, sinceramente, non ho approfondito, se voglio fare un'operazione del genere è naturale che utilizzi la gui
<tenten> http://imageshack.com/a/img855/746/dd6h.png
<tenten> errore
<caveat-> ah ma è NTP?
<tenten> http://imageshack.com/a/img12/7327/nfn5.png
<cristian_c> caveat-, credo di sì
<caveat-> network time protocol
<cristian_c> tenten, credo sia per via di vnc-config aperto
<cristian_c> tenten, in pratica, blocca l'operazione avendo tu un account root
<tenten> ok ma da ssh non è possibile fare tutto questo ?
<cristian_c> tenten, a parte che loggarsi come root è sconsigliatissimo, dovresti farlo come utente
<tenten> ok difatti inserisco la pass quando serve
<tenten> se è possibile farlo da ssh secondo mè è piu risolvibile la cosa
<tenten> sai indicarmi cortesemente i comandi da seguire
<cristian_c> tenten, ma a quel punto sei a riga di comando
<tenten> va bene
<cristian_c> tenten, cat /etc/ntp.conf
<cristian_c> tenten, su pastebin
<tenten> cat /etc/ntp.conf cat: /etc/ntp.conf: File o directory non esistente
<cristian_c> tenten, eppure sulla 12.04 c'è. Perché è doppio?
<tenten> cosa è doppio scusami ?
<cristian_c> l'output
<cristian_c> tenten, ntpd è installato
<cristian_c> ?
<tenten> no
<tenten> stavo controllando
<cristian_c> tenten, scusa, ntp. non ntpd
<cristian_c> tenten, dpkg -l | grep ntp
<cristian_c> !paste | tenten
<ubot-it> tenten: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tenten> etc$ dpkg -l | grep ntp ii  ntpdate                                  1:4.2.6.p3+dfsg-1ubuntu3.1              client for setting system time from NTP servers desktop@ks3099223:/etc$
<cristian_c> tenten, su pastebin
<tenten> 1 2 3  	  etc$ dpkg -l | grep ntp ii  ntpdate                                  1:4.2.6.p3+dfsg-1ubuntu3.1              client for setting system time from NTP servers desktop@ks3099223:/etc$
<sasa_> salve
<sasa_> ce qualcuno che mi puo aitare?
<tenten> carico l'immagine
<cristian_c> tenten, dovresti controllare la documentazione di ntpdate
<jester-> qualcuno | sasa_
<sasa_> grazie
<jester-> !qualcuno | sasa_
<ubot-it> sasa_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<sasa_> grazie
<tenten> cmq è molto strano che non mi fa loggare come root da vnc
<sasa_> dopo il login mi appare la scritta accesso negato e mi fa tornare indietro ad rinserire login e password
<tenten> noto che non mi fa esp aggiungere nemmeno un utente
<cristian_c> tenten, ma se hai detto che sei loggato come root...
<tenten> sisi
<jester-> sasa_: sbagli pa pass
<cristian_c> tenten, se sei root, puoi fare tutto
<tenten> esatto
<sasa_> no
<sasa_> poi dove ci sono le scritte bianche con schermata nera la accetta
<tenten> cmq sei riuscito a leggere cio che mi dice dopo quel comando ?
<tenten> ii  ntpdate
<cristian_c> tenten, ti ho detto cosa fare
<tenten> 1:4.2.6.p3+dfsg-1ubuntu3.1
<tenten> ok faccio na foto facciamo prima
<tenten> a ok
<Fetentone> ciao, dovrei ripassare al vecchio kernel, ho adesso il 3.12 ma mi da problemi, il fatto e che non so quali tra quelli 3.11 disponibili è quello esatto e come passarci
<Fetentone> sto già nel gestore pacchetti synaptic
<cristian_c> Fetentone, li provi nel grub
<cristian_c> *trovi
<sasa_> Il segnale di divieto con la scritta FAILED TO LOAD SESSION "UBUNTU" COSA SIGNIFICA
<Fetentone> cristian_c, sucsa il grub dove lo trovo, non mi esce nella barra di nautilus
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> !grub | Fetentone
<ubot-it> Fetentone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> Fetentone, e pensare che non sei uno sbarbatello...
<cristian_c> :P
<Fetentone> allora lo devo installare
<tenten> cmq ti ringrazio ora piano piano provo a risolvere
<jester-> sasa_: significa ce forse hai sminchiato unity o gnome o quello che è
<sasa_> CHE DOVREI FARE
<jester-> sasa_: hai fatto qualcosa?
<sasa_> NO
<jester-> sasa_: control-alt-F2 ti trovi in shell
<jester-> sasa_: ti autentichi
<cristian_c> tenten, c'è anche un comando per conoscere lo status di ntp
<jester-> sasa_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<cristian_c> tenten, sudo /etc/init.d/ntp status
<jester-> sasa_: alt-F7 per tornare al login
<tenten> mi dice comando non trovato
<caveat-> cristian_c: tu hai ntp running?
<caveat-> mi chiedo come si chiami il processo
<jester-> che ci fai con ntp
<caveat-> tenten: che ti dice: ps aux | grep -i "ntp"
<caveat-> jester-: è l'ora di rete
<cristian_c> caveat-,  * NTP server is running
<tenten> desktop  22103  0.0  0.0  16972   948 pts/1    S+   20:23   0:00 grep --color=auto -i ntp
<jester-> caveat-: date
<caveat-> cristian_c: e come si chiama il processo?
<jester-> caveat-: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<jester-> jester@jester:~$ date
<jester-> dom 17 nov 2013, 20.23.20, CET
<caveat-> jester-: non vuole cambiare data, né ora, ma modificare la modalità "ora di rete" da ON a OFF
<jester-> bè lo fa da impostazioni
<jester-> o l'ha ordinato il dutur di usare il terminale
<caveat-> jester-: è collegato via VNC e a quanto pare non gli consente da GUI di cambiare l'impostazione
<jester-> strano
<jester-> è come se usasse il pc
<jester-> caveat-: si deve collegare come user mi pare
<caveat-> e per diventare root?
<jester-> sudo
<jester-> mica cambia
<caveat-> dice che la politica attualmente in vigore non gli consente di effettuare l'impostazione
<blue_> ho bisogno di una mano, non riesco a visualizzare film con vlc, mi rimane sulla schermata principale. Aggiunti i codec, ma nula da fare. E'una distribuzione vecchia, lucid lynx.
<sasa_> OK PROVO GRAZIE
<caveat-> e di contattare l'admin, che però è lui
<tenten> esattamente
<jester-> caveat-: poi bisogna vedere che permessi glia ha dato il tipo dell'altro pc
<caveat-> jester-: si connette ad un suo vps
<tenten> sono un utente ma ho tutti i permessi, per quello che non capisco il motivo
<jester-> caveat-: vnc da root non ti fa fare nulla
<tenten> se giro nelle dir e devo fare qualche modifica mi chiede la pass di root
<tenten> in questo caso non
<jester-> mi dicono
<tenten> dunque devo fare il tutto da terminale
<tenten> cmq con quel passagio di prima
<tenten> sono riuscito a cambiare l'orario da parigi a roma
<jester-> tenten: ma non c'è nessuno sul pc remoto?
<tenten> ovviamente da terminale
<tenten> e so è uno a noleggio preso in una struttura
<jester-> tenten: parigi roma berlino sticass è sempre lo stesso
<tenten> no*
<tenten> e si ma volevo fare una prova
<jester-> tenten: è sempre lo stesso cet
<caveat-> tenten: echo $TZ che ti dà?
<tenten> niente mi fa una riga vuota
<sasa_> STA AGGIORNANDO
<sasa_> GRAZIE
<sasa_> speriamo bene
<alberto-c> Buonasera, vorrei installare su Lubuntu una stampante Epson modello XP600
<jester-> sasa_: poi sudo rm .Xsession
<sasa_> ok prendo nota
<tenten> caveat lancia il comando ma sotto mi da una riga vuota
<jester-> sasa_: poi sudo rm .Xsession-errors
<tenten> sia da utente che da root direttamente
<caveat-> tenten: sì, non è impostata
<jester-> sasa_: poi sudo rm .Xautority
<caveat-> tenten: io non so tutta la cosa della geolocalizzazione, quindi killerei quel processo ogni volta
<tenten> anche se killo il tutto
<tenten> la porta 80 mi rimane occupata
<tenten> cioè lanco un programma e mi dice che la porta è gia in uso
<sasa_> grazie
<cristian_c> alberto-c, ma non ti avevano già risposto?
<cristian_c> akis
<alberto-c> sì, mi avevano detto di cercare nel sito Epson, ma ho provato ad installare i pacchetti suggeriti, ed a seguire le procedure, ma non ho ottenuto nessun risultato
<caveat-> tenten: che ti dà: netstat -tulpen | grep 80  ?
<cristian_c> alberto-c, che pacchi hai installato?
<tenten> tcp6       0      0 :::5801                 :::*                    LISTEN      1000       6264        3995/Xvnc4
<jester-> alberto-c: è multi?
<tenten> udp6       0      0 :::48096                :::*                                107        4511        3648/avahi-daemon:
<alberto-c> se aspettate un attimo vi dò il link, comunque erano quelli per la stampante, per lo scanner e per l'utilizzo del tutto in rete. La stampante è multifunzione
<jester-> !paste | tenten
<ubot-it> tenten: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> alberto-c: è multi?
<caveat-> tenten: meglio  netstat -tulpen | grep :80
<alberto-c> sì, la stampante è multifunzione
<tenten> non mi da nulla caveat
<jester-> alberto-c: questo passa il convento http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/EpsonMulti
<caveat-> tenten: allora non c'è nessun processo in ascolto sulla porta 80, no?
<tenten> esatto
<cristian_c> lol
<tenten> ma quando vado a lanciare il programma mi dice porta in uso
<alberto-c> quindi significa che attualmente il mio modello non è "supportato"?
<tenten> aspe
<jester-> alberto-c: compravi una hp  da € 50 installavi hplip da sito sarebbe andata out of the box
<caveat-> tenten: sudo netstat -tulpn | grep :80
<tenten> netstat -tulpen | grep :80
<tenten> ops
<cristian_c> alberto-c, esattamente quali hai scaricato e installato?
<alberto-c> va be, aspetterò. Grazie comunque per l'aiuto.
<tenten> tcp        1      0 91.121.192.175:53769    91.189.94.25:80         CLOSE_WAIT  1000       9222        4416/ubuntu-geoip-p
<jester-> alberto-c: puoi sempre insgallarti un winx in vm
<tenten> vedi
<alberto-c> @cristian
<alberto-c> scusate ho sbagliato
<jester-> tenten: ti devo buttare fuori
<jester-> !pate | tenten
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pate'
<alberto-c> @cristian_c http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule tutti quelli di questo link
<tenten> che ho fatto ?
<jester-> !paste | tenten
<ubot-it> tenten: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tenten> a scusate
<jester-> tenten: continua a floodare
<cristian_c> alberto-c, il link non porta al modello
<tenten> si sorry
<alberto-c> è stato scelto precedentemente il modello
<tenten> cmq ora provo una cosa e vediamo
<tenten> scusatemi 10 minuti
<caveat-> tenten: sudo killall ubuntu-geoip-pr
<caveat-> tenten: o ubuntu-geoip-provider non so il nome esatto
<cristian_c> geoclue-master e ubuntu-geoip-provider
<alberto-c> no scusate cristian_c, alloro dopo che hai cliccato sul link devi scrivere nel riquadro di destra "XP-600", poi ti compariranno 4 voci, ed io ho scaricato tutto il loro contenuto
<Fetentone> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alberto-c> @ubot-it, è x me?
<cristian_c> alberto-c, a quel link ci sono anche i driver per winz
<Fetentone> http://imagebin.org/277580
<Fetentone> mi dice che per istallarlo devo rimuovere quei pacchetti... procedo o no?
<alberto-c> @cristian_c i link x Windows si trovano sempre allo stesso link di prima, ma sotto il riquadro dove si scrive "xp-600" si deve selezionare il sistema operativo windows (es. windows xp, windows 7,...)
<jester-> Fetentone: che stai a fare
<jester-> stai scassando grub?
<jester-> Fetentone: è grub-pc che serve se usi ubuntu
<jester-> e non un tarocco
<Fetentone> jester-, devo tornare al vecchio kernel, questo 3.12 mi da problemi
<Fetentone> mi hanno detto che l ofaccio con grub
<Fetentone> e sono andato nel Software Center
<jester-> Fetentone: se il sistema ti parte grb lo hai gia
<cristian_c> alberto-c, ho capito
<cristian_c> alberto-c, hai commesso un errore, penso
<jester-> Fetentone: non vedi il menu al boot?
<cristian_c> ESC/P Driver (full feature)
<cristian_c> ESC/P-R Driver (generic driver)
<jester-> Fetentone: mentre parte pigia ripetutamente mauisc (shift)
<cristian_c> alberto-c, se li hai installati entrambi , hai fatto un papocchio
<Fetentone> jester e poi come faccio a sapere qual'era l'ultimo??? me li da in ordine???
<alberto-c> prima avevo installato i full, poi quando ho installato i generic mi era uscito una finestra che diceva che il driver era già presente. quindi penso di non avere installato i generic
<cristian_c> alberto-c, inoltre, se ne selezioni ti si apre un'altra pagina, in cui c'è un'ulteriore lista. Quali hai scaricato?
<jester-> Fetentone: entri in opzioni avanzate e stanno tutti li a giocare piccolo mazzo i vecchi
<jester-> Fetentone: famo un cosa: rendiamo visibile il menu
<Fetentone> ok
<jester-> Fetentone: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<alberto-c> gli ho scaricati tutti quattro (ne avevo due x la stampante, che sono quelli che mi hai detto prima, uno per lo scanner, ed uno per l'utilizzo dei servizi on . line)
<cristian_c> alberto-c, non hai capito. Se ne selezioni uno, ti si apre un'altra pagina
<alberto-c> sì, perchè sono "spacchettati"
<alberto-c> come dire
<alberto-c> ci saranno una decina di file x ogni voce
<jester-> Fetentone: #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true togli # e salva
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6433820/
<jester-> Fetentone: #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0  coi anche
<cristian_c> alberto-c, esattamente, quali pacchetti scaricato nell'os?
<cristian_c> *hai
<jester-> Fetentone: poi salva
<alberto-c> ho scaricato tutti i file possibili, e gli ho installati tutti tranne quelli generic
<Fetentone> jester-, fatto
<jester-> Fetentone: hai modificato cosi? #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<cristian_c> alberto-c, non vedo generic, comunque ti dico quali vanno bene
<cristian_c> alberto-c, sistema a 32 o 64 bit?
<Fetentone> no, ho cancellato #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Fetentone> tu avevi detto di cancellare
<alberto-c> 32
<cristian_c> alberto-c, tutti gli altri li disinstalli
<alberto-c> ok
<cristian_c> alberto-c, epson-inkjet-printer-201208w_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_i386.deb
<jester-> Fetentone: leggi bene quello che ti si scrive
<jester-> Fetentone: riaggiungi la riga
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6433837/
<alberto-c> ok grazie
<jester-> Fetentone: se fai cosi con la convivente........
<cristian_c> alberto-c, iscan-data_1.24.0-2_all.deb
<jester-> Fetentone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6433842/
<cristian_c> alberto-c, scan_2.29.2-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb o iscan_2.29.2-1~usb0.1.ltdl3_i386.deb (dipende da quale ubuntu hai installato)
<alberto-c> ho installato l'ultima versione di Lubuntu
<jester-> va bene anche xsane
<cristian_c> alberto-c, iscan-network-nt_1.1.0-2_i386.deb
<jester-> se 64 bit va un'osti
<cristian_c> alberto-c, allora, credo ltdl7
<cristian_c> alberto-c, il resto fai piazza pulita
<jester-> Fetentone: fa vedere
<Fetentone> http://imagebin.org/277581
<alberto-c> ok grazie, adesso provo. Vi ringrazio per la pazienza che mi avete dato e vorrei dire che sono molto stupido che (io vengo dal mondo Microsoft) un sistema operativo libero e gestito da persone comune permetta la risoluzione di tutti i problemi che si possano presentare.
<jester-> Fetentone: mi prendi in giro? manca la riga GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<jester-> Fetentone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6433842/
<jester-> sei cecato?
<Fetentone> jester-, spetta, mi sa che non ho capito che devo fare
<Fetentone> puoi, per piacere, rispiegarmelo?
<jester-> Fetentone: sei un po giu di binario oggi
<Fetentone> jester-, solo oggi? :D
<jester-> fare la parte di file come da  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6433842/  è cosi difficile?
<jester-> Fetentone: sudo /etc/defualt/grub
<Fetentone> jester-, così: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6433902/
<jester-> Fetentone: modifica la parte cosi http://paste.ubuntu.com/6433842/
<jester-> Fetentone: ok alva
<jester-> salva
<Fetentone> ok, fatto
<jester-> Fetentone: sudo update-grub
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6433913/
<jester-> Fetentone: sudo rebbot
<jester-> sudo rebbot
<jester-> eh
<jester-> sudo reboot
<jester-> Fetentone: entra in avanzate
<jester-> Fetentone: dove lo hai preso il 3-12
<sasa_> appare la finestra finalmente grazie
<x0kster> buona sera a tutti
<Fetentone> jester-, forse dovevo lasciarti finire di scrivere :D
<jester-> Fetentone: pecchè
<Fetentone> cmq avevo letto in temp odi entrare in impostazioni avanzate
<Fetentone> li ho trovato una serie di kernel
<Fetentone> tra cui il 13.11.13
<jester-> eh
<Fetentone> e l'ho riavviato con quello
<jester-> Fetentone: che casso hai messo a fare il 3-12
<x0kster> problemone : il wifi non si connette più...così di punto in bianco, fino a ieri funzionava alla perfezione a parte ogni tanto qualche caduta..ma niente di che, ora non si connette proprio...cosa può essere successo? la versione è 13.10
<Fetentone> me l'aveva consigliato un amico
<Fetentone> diceva che si stava divertendo tantissimo... era molto meglio
<jester-> x0kster: scheda wifi tipo?
<Fetentone> a me invece dopo l'ibernazione dovevo togliere la batteria per riavviarlo
<Fetentone> poi mi si bloccava di continuo
<jester-> Fetentone: se hai la tipa vecchia mica si ringiovanisce cambiando kernel
<Fetentone> e ma io pensavo che a volte la tipa vecchia con un po di botex sembra più giovane
<Fetentone> :D
<x0kster> jester- Realtek RTL 8185
<DoDiesis> buonasera, qualcuno sa come installare una tastiera cirillica fonetica in xubuntu 12.04?
<jester-> x0kster: 13.10  dovrebbe andare, sicuro di non aver pacioccato qualcosa?
<x0kster> jester- in realtà se può esserti di aiuto con la 13.04 si connetteva e andava infinitamente lenta, totalmente instabile, poi con la 13.10 sembra abbiano risolto ma ecco che si ripresenta il problema
<Fetentone> jester-, e per eliminare all'avvio quella fastidiosa voce: il file per /dev/mapper/gnome.. ecc. ecc. non è pronto o montato. Premere S per omettere o M per attendere.... qualcosa del genere
<x0kster> jester-, appunto...non ho idea di cosa può essere successo
<jester-> x0kster: infatto in 13.10 è migliorata ma nulla si sminchia da solo
<x0kster> jester- ci sta tipo un ripristino stile win?
<jester-> Fetentone: hai il fs a bottane
<jester-> Fetentone: sudo touch /forcefsck
<jester-> e riavvia
<jester-> x0kster: non c'è un ripristino totale conservando i dati
<jester-> x0kster: apri un terminale
<Fetentone> jester-, fatto... m provo
<x0kster> jester- ho controllato ipv6 ma è disattivato..l'unica cosa che mi è venuta in mente, inoltre comunque la rete viene trovata, il problema è che cerca di connettersi senza riuscirci
<jester-> x0kster: vai in modifica connessione e in wifi sicurezza riscrivi la pass
<jester-> e che la wifi sia attiva nell'icona
<jester-> x0kster: fa vedere risposta a uname -r
<x0kster> jester- provo direttamente ad eliminare la rete e a riprocedere
<x0kster> jester- 3.11.0-12-generic
<jester-> x0kster: se hai altro connesso scnnetti che capita che nat assegni lo stesso ip a due schede
<jester-> oo fai la rete wifi in ip maunale coerente con ip del rutter
<x0kster> jester- già provato..ma nulla..ora a quanto pare non la trova nemmeno più la rete
<jester-> x0kster: iwconfig
<jester-> se hai tolto devi riavviare nm
<x0kster> jester- , disattivato il wifi e riattivato..sembra l'abbia ritrovata..inserisco la password
<x0kster> jester- nada..prova ma ci rinuncia
<jester-> x0kster: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<x0kster> jester- : auto lo
<x0kster> jester- : iface lo inet loopback
<jester-> e basta?
<jester-> che ip ha il router
<x0kster> jester- si basta..192.168.1.1
<jester-> vai in modifica
<jester-> metti manuale
<jester-> ip 192.168.1.10
<jester-> mask 255.255.255.0
<jester-> gateway 192.168.1.1
<x0kster> ok dns 8.8.8.8, 8.8.8.4
<jester-> ok
<jester-> 8.8.4.4 il secondo
<x0kster> jester- nulla..avevo già provato..
<jester-> x0kster: fa vedere ifconfig
<jester-> !paste | x0kster
<ubot-it> x0kster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fetentone> jester-, forse ci siamo quasi... un solo piccolo problemino ancora... al posto di quella scritta /dev/mapper ecc ecc... si avvia sempre il controllo dei dischi
<Fetentone> e poi se fosse possibile eliminare quella schermata del grub iniziale
<jester-> Fetentone: cioè?
<jester-> Fetentone: quale schermata
<x0kster> jester- ora è un bel problema sto da due pc differenti..se riesci a dirmi nello specifico cosa vuoi vedere mi faresti un grande favore..
<jester-> x0kster: che ip ha wolan0
<Fetentone> quella viola dove escono le impostazioni avanzate, la modalità ripristino
<jester-> Fetentone: e perchè mai la vuoi togliere
<jester-> serve
<Fetentone> perché prima non ce l'avevo
<jester-> e adesso ce l'hai
<x0kster> jester- : nessuno..non è connesso
<jester-> x0kster: entra no se è connesso o no avendo fatto ip statico deve avere indirizzo 192.168.1.10
<jester-> x0kster: sudo dhclient wlan0
<x0kster> jester- il bello è che non esce nulla..io ho modificato le impostazione di connessione a quella specifica rete, dunque se non si connette non credo che imposti l'ip
<jester-> x0kster: se la scheda non ha un ip è come se non ci fosse
<jester-> x0kster: puoi usare il cavo?
<x0kster> jester- , ma di solito viene assegnato nel momento in cui si riesce a connettere..se è fuori da ogni rete non c'è ancora
<jester-> x0kster: prova a prtire col kenel precedente
<jester-> x0kster: manuale lo assegna al boot
<x0kster> jester- va bene provo a partire col kernel precedente, col cavo ora non mi è possibile domani lo potrò fare..quindi piu tardi provo col kernel precedente
<jester-> x0kster: sudo service networking  restart
<x0kster> nel caso in cui non va domani ripropongo il problema con connessione via cavo disponibile..sperando di trovarti :)
<x0kster> ora devo andare...grazie mille in ogni caso!
<A_Paternoster> Ciao a tutti ragazzi . . .
<A_Paternoster> volevo chiedere se c'è un modo per aumentare un po' la tonalità dei colori dello schermo . . . mi sembramo un po' troppo bianchi . . .
<A_Paternoster> l'arancione non è proprio arancione . . . c'è il modo ?
<Fetentone> jester-, ma è ritornato di nuovo il kernel 13.12
<Fetentone> e non il 13.11.13
<jester-> Fetentone: nromale visto che è il primo in lista
<Fetentone> ??? ma dico io.. .ma allora perchè non me l'ah ifatto cancellare?
<jester-> quindi evidenzia il menu al boot da tasto shift, parti col 11 e rimuovi il 12
<jester-> Fetentone: ma assistere te è tempo perso
<jester-> Fetentone: non si puo rimuovere un kernel in uso
<jester-> e non lo fa grub
<niccia>  ciao
<Fetentone> vabbè... quando non te ne tiene....
<niccia>  qualcuno sa dirmi come configurare un server mail
<Fetentone> niccia, chiedi a jester-.... lui ha pasienza e modi
<jester-> niccia: domanda da fare domani quando ci saranno una paio si sysadmin
<niccia>  cosa sono Starnone?
<niccia>  cosa sono sysadmin?
<jester-> gente che amministra reti e server
<niccia> ok grazie
<A_Paternoster> sapete come salvare le impostazioni xgamma ?
<A_Paternoster> fatte da terminale . . .
<cat32_> salve ho un asus eee pc 900 con processore intel celeron 900mz con 0.99 gb di ram e 20 gb di hd con win xp vorrei cambiare con  che versione di ubuntu posso installare
<jester-> lubuntu
<vinc_> @A_Paternoster fai uno script bash
<vinc_> xubuntu
<A_Paternoster> vinc_, ci proverò . . .
<Aldo> Qualcuno mi saprebbe consigliare quale è il miglior portatile ( attuale) dove installare ubuntu o forse è meglio la virtualizzazione?
<cat32> l'installazione di lubuntu e uguale a windows
<jester-> !installazione | cat32
<ubot-it> cat32: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !usbwin | cat32
<ubot-it> cat32: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<cat32> ora vi spiego il mio problema ho un asus eee pc 900 con win xp
<cat32> ma va lento
<cat32> mi hanno detto di rimettere linux
<jester-> leggi sopra
<cat32> io ho il dvd di ripristino con quello lo posso ripristinare?
<jester-> cat32: tutti i note/netbook hanno una partizone di ripristino
<jester-> cat32: al boot piginado un tato Fx
<jester-> pigiando
<cat32> nn so le l'hanno cancellata
<jester-> eeepc non mi pare abbia lettore cd
<jester-> devi guardare il manuale del pc
<cat32> no
<cat32> provero con lubuntu
<cat32> ho mi consigliate un'altra versione
<cat32> ki mi da una mano
<cat32> allora
<jester-> cat32: non hai avuto abbastanza informazioni?
<cat32> si ma volevo sapere se con lubuntu vado bene
<jester-> lubuntu è la piu leggera
<cat32> ok grazie jester
<stevr1it> salve, ho ubuntu 13.10 con gnome-shell, ho problmei con la webcam e skype, quando la uso, e ne ho provate due diverse, si blocca tutto, se invece uso unity non riesco nemmeno ad arrivare ai settaggi di skype, che va in crash ( skype), avete qualche suggerimento?
<jester-> stevr1it: skype installato da?
<stevr1it> jester-, REPOSITORY
<jester-> stevr1it: prova a lanciarlo da terminale cosi LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<stevr1it> provo
<stevr1it> jester-, non parte nulla
<stevr1it> riprovo
<jester-> non chiudere il terminale
<stevr1it> jester-, stesso problema, vado sui settaggi della webcam e si blocca tutto, stacco la webcam e posso ritornare a digitare
<jester-> stevr1it: sa di webcam non linux digeribile
<stevr1it> jester-, mi da il seguente errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6434682/
<stevr1it> jester-, ne ho provato almeno 4 diverse
<stevr1it> e tute con lo stesso problema, e tutte funzionavano prima
<jester-> stevr1it: prova un po a cambiare tema va
<stevr1it> tipo?
<jester-> mettine un altro
<jester-> è un errore di tema he vedo
<stevr1it> jester-, dimmi come lo cambio
<jester-> stevr1it: non conosco gnome shell
<jester-> e molto poco unity
<jester-> per unity c'è il tool
<jester-> unity-tweak-tool
<stevr1it> jester-, ubuntU tweAk?
<jester-> unity-tweak-tool
<stevr1it> jester-, adesso ho ambiance, con ubuntu-mono-dark
<jester-> anche gnome-tweak-tool non so se funza in shell
<stevr1it> si si va
<jester-> mettine un altro
<stevr1it> jesteer ora provo ancora
<jester-> !webcam
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<jester-> dai n'occhiata anche li
<stevr1it> jester-, le webcam che uso sono compatibilissime, le uso da almeno 2 anni, ho cambiato tema e si è bloccato tutto ancora
<jester-> non so  che altro dirti
<jester-> stevr1it: cancella .Skype
<jester-> e rilancialo
<stevr1it> jester-, già fatto due volte
<stevr1it> lo rifaccio
<jester-> boh
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall skype
<stevr1it> jester-, ancor abloccato
<jester-> stevr1it: non so a me su kaubuntu 13.10 è una scheggia
<stevr1it> jester-, io sto imprecando da 10 gironi
<stevr1it> giorni
<jester-> apre in 2 secondi e si connette rapido e no problem con cam e mic
<jester-> ma uso un solo ppa per java oracle
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-10
<pac> Buongiorno
<pac> ieri sono riuscito a comprarmi un modesto portatile con windows 8, convinto di poter installare ubuntu come ho sempre fatto, mi sono trovato delle nuove difficoltà. Sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu ma all'avvio della macchina non ho la possibilità di scegliere il sistema operativo. Ho provato a seguire delle guide ma non sono venuto a capo di nulla. Avbete dei consigli da darnmi?
<Barrnet> 'giorno
<Guest19556> buongiorno ho un problema con microfono dellla mainboard asrock fm2a75m dgs
<Guest19556> non ho nessuna periferica di registrazxione
<rickymonty> Ho appena acceso il pc e mi è uscita una scherzata: "Ubuntu ha riscontrato un errore interno..
<rickymonty> Ho visto il dettaglio ma non capisco niente e non riesco nemmeno a copiarlo, qualche suggerimento??
<pac> bUONGIORNO
<pac> Ops
<pac> ho preso un portatile asus con windows 8 e ho scoperto che la procedure per installare ubuntu è stata modificata ho letto alcune guide ma non ho combinato nulla. Avete dei consigli?
<cybernova> !uefi | pac
<ubot-it> pac: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<pac> cybernova: ho letto ma fallisco ogni volta!
<cybernova> pac, hai disabilitato secure boot?
<pac> cybernova: nel bios si
<cybernova> pac, e dov'è che fallisci?
<pac> cybernova: al riavvio
<cybernova> pac, cioè che errore ti da? spiega in maniera dettagliata altrimenti diventa un terno al lotto
<pac> cybernova: non è che mi dà errore ma non ho possibilità di scelta del sistema operativo
<cybernova> pac, cosa ti fa partire winz o ubuntu? che versione di ubuntu hai installato? come lo hai installato quando ti ha chiesto dove installare ubuntu?
<pac> cybernova: ho controllato secure boot nel bios sono sicuro di averlo messo su disabel ed ora è su enabel e non c'è verso di cambiarlo
<pac> cybernova: parte windows e ho messo su la 14.04
<pac> cybernova: ok ora è su disabled
<cybernova> pac, vedi se ora ti fa scegliere, altrimenti devi riparare il grub
<pac> cybernova: ok riavvio
<Olindo> Salve a tutti.
<pac> cybernova: niente sempre windows
<cybernova> pac, allora hai installato ubuntu con secure boot attivato e devi ripararlo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<pac> cybernova: grazie mi metto al lavoro!
<cybernova> pac, prego
<Olindo> non riesco a installare ubuntu 14.04 64 bit su un i5-4460. Non ho attivo il secure boot. L'installazione si blocca (kernel panic).
<scaforchio> Ciao tutti.
<glpiana> ola
<scaforchio> In che modo posso ridare il gruppo root all'unico utente di un sistema server 12.04 che per errore è stato riassegnato al gruppo www-data?
<rusco96> ieri ho installato l ultima versione di ubuntu su pc affiancato a win xp...tutto okei.. una volta che riavvio ubuntu, mi esce una pagina nera con scritte bianche, come posso risolvere?
<rusco96> eri ho installato l ultima versione di ubuntu su pc affiancato a win xp...tutto okei.. una volta che riavvio ubuntu, mi esce una pagina nera con scritte bianche, come posso risolvere?
<glpiana> rusco96, ma il sistema si riavvia correttamente? non ripetere la domanda per cortesia
<ExPBoy> e 2
<rusco96> con xp si, mentre se riavvio ubuntu mi esce questa schermata nera
<glpiana> rusco96, e si blocca lì?
<rusco96> si non va oltre
<glpiana> rusco96, scritte a schermo?
<rusco96> aspetta
<rusco96> mi escono valori numerici come 2.53697.. altri numeri scritte come mount_block, kernel, root
<glpiana> rusco96, non è che l'ultima riga è qualcosa tipo system will now reboot?
<rusco96> ultima riga: end kernel panic - njot syncing: vfs: unable to mount root on unknow-block
<glpiana> azz
<glpiana> rusco96, il sistema è aggiornato?
<rusco96> cioè?
<glpiana> dopo aver eseguito l'installazione hai fatto fare gli aggiornamenti al gestore degli aggiornamenti?
<rusco96> nono appena ho installato ubuntu mi ha chiesto di riavviare il sistema, ho dato l'okei e poi non si è mai piu riavviato, mi esce sempre questa scritta
<rusco96> *schermata
<ExPBoy> rusco96, ma l'hai provato in live prima di installarlo?
<rusco96> mmh no
<ExPBoy> eh
<glpiana> rusco96, quindi non hai mai avviato il sistema installato
<glpiana> ti sei fermato al riavvio da media di installazione
<rusco96> no solo la prima volta, quando mi ha instalalto tutto poi ho riavviato e non si è piu aperto, che posso fare?
<glpiana> rusco96, se tu al menu che vedi allavvio del pc scegli di avviare ubuntu che cosa fa?
<rusco96> mi si apre questa schermata nera
<glpiana> rusco96, ok, prova come suggerisce ExPBoy a reinstallare e vediamo come si comporta. se il problema persiste torna qui che analizziamo la situazione
<rusco96> e non posso fare nient altro.. solo spegnere
<rusco96> si ma scusa, come faccio a disintalalrlo ora?
<ExPBoy> io ho detto di provare da live
<glpiana> ExPBoy, ecco, io dovrei imparare a leggere :D
<ExPBoy> :)
<glpiana> rusco96, fai allora la prova che suggerisce ExPBoy , prova il sistema live da media di installazione
<rusco96> cioè?
<glpiana> rusco96, disinstallarlo non serve se ci reinstalli sopra. se poi vuoi levarlo del tutto, ne riparliamo in quel caso
<glpiana> rusco96, quando avvii il media di installazione puoi installare o provare ubuntu. scegli di provarlo
<rusco96> vorrei disintallaro per poi rinstallare la versione 10.4 lts
<glpiana> 10.4?
<rusco96> scusa ho sbagliato
<rusco96> 14.04 lts
<ExPBoy> rusco96, facciamo un passo alla volta per ora provalo in live
<rusco96> okei un attimo
<rusco96> 5 minuti e vi aggiorno
<rusco96> ExPBoy, glpiana.. ho fatto
<glpiana> rusco96, si avvia correttamente?
<rusco96> si ce lh o proprio qui sotto gli occhi
<glpiana> rusco96, allora prova ad eseguire di nuovo l'installazione, facendo attenzione a non mettere la psunta nè agli aggiornamenti nè al software di terze parti durante l'installazione
<rusco96> scusa, posso ristallarci sopra ubuntu 14.04 lts?
<ExPBoy> rusco96, ma che live stai provando?
<rusco96> 14.10
<ExPBoy> rusco96, se vuoi installare la 14.04 prova quella
<ExPBoy> se funziona tutto poi installi
<ExPBoy> (leggendo bene le scelte che ti propone)
<pac> cybernova: fatto tutto ma non riesce a partire dalla chiavetta!
<rusco96> okei quindi, ora scarico la 14.04 lts, la monto su chiavetta, la provo e se funziona tutto allora installo?
<rusco96> che intendi con: leggendo bene le scelte che ti propone=
<rusco96> ?
<cybernova> pac, cos'è che non ti riesce a partire dalla chiavetta?
<pac> cybernova: boot repair
<cybernova> pac, e allora non hai fatto nulla lol
<cybernova> altro che tutto
<pac> cybernova: ho scaricato e installato con unetboot ma non mi va oltre
<cybernova> pac, da qualche errore?
<pac> cybernova: no sono nel bios ma non vedo l'opzione per fare il boot da usb
<cybernova> pac, e come hai fatto installare ubuntu?
<pac> cybernova: è quello che mi chiedo perché ho fatto fare il boot alla chiavetta però non mi ci ritrovo più!
<cybernova> pac, rispondi alla domanda di prima
<pac> cybernova: in boot option una volta messo la chiavetta ho selezionato usb ma ora non c'è più
<cybernova> pac, riprova a rifarla la chiavetta, e comunque c'è un tasto Fqualcosa che ti fa scegliere il dispositivo di boot quando accendo il pc, controlla nel manuale del tuo pc, altrimenti reinstalla ubuntu con secure boot disattivato
<cybernova> accendi*
<pac> cybernova: ok riprovo grazie
<ExPBoy> rusco96, intendo dire di non avere fretta e leggere bene tutto
<BC8> ubuntu 14.04 : dopo sessione audio con qjackctl ,terminata la sessione e spento qjack ,il pc non torna a pulseaudio come dovrebbe .
<rusco96> ExPBoy: ho fatto come mi hai detto, sembra che tutto funzioni bene
<rusco96> ora ti chiedo come posso fare per dare piu spazio sul disco ad ubuntu
<Aicha04> Ciao sono Aicha 04
<Aicha04> Mi serviva sapere cosa devo fare ora che ho scaricato i drivers per linux ubuntu riguardanti lo scanner EPSON PERFECTION V500 PHOTO
<agenda> salve. non riesco a sincronizzare agenda thunderbird con google calendar. Ho Lubuntu. Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<agenda> salve. non riesco a sincronizzare agenda thunderbird con google calendar. Ho Lubuntu. Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<agenda> salve. non riesco a sincronizzare agenda thunderbird con google calendar. Ho Lubuntu. Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<cybernova> !ripeti | agenda
<ubot-it> agenda: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<rusco96> ciao, qualcuno sa dirmi come psso fare per dare piu spazio ad ubuntu sul disco?
<rusco96> *posso
<agenda> ok grazie
<glpiana> rusco96, ma non hai appena reinstallato?
<luca> buongiorno a tutti, qualcuno sa come poter installare la guest additions di virtualbox su ubuntu? Premetto che ho scaricato virtual box dal repository ufficiale di ubuntu
<glpiana> luca, sarebbe sempre meglio la versione del sito, ma non importa. leggi la guida
<glpiana> !vbox | luca
<ubot-it> luca: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<glpiana> se hai dubbi, chiedi pure
<luca> glpiana ho letto,ma non sono riuscito. Ho installato virtual box e quando faccio inserisci l'immagine iso per installare le guest additions non lo trova ovviamente, ma non so dove scaricarlo. Se puoi aiutarmi te ne sono grato
<glpiana> luca, in un terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<luca> sta facendo, poi quando finisce?
<luca> ok finito
<glpiana> luca, quando termina, vai su dispositivi, nel menu della finestra della macchina virtuale e prendi l'ultima voce in basso, che riguarda le guest addition
<luca> Impossibile inserire il disco ottico virtuale /usr/share/virtualbox/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso nella macchina Fedora.
<luca> Vuoi provare a forzare l'inserimento di questo disco?
<luca> Could not mount the media/drive '/usr/share/virtualbox/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso' (VERR_PDM_MEDIA_LOCKED).
<ExPBoy> fedora?
<luca> la macchina virtuale, la macchina dove gira virtual box è ubuntu
<glpiana> luca, allora, dal menu dispotivi, controlla che non ci sia già un cd/iso/altro inserito
<luca> e comunque non riesce a farlo nemmeno se faccio una macchina virutale di ubuntu
<ExPBoy> luca ma hai ubuntu in virtuale?
<ExPBoy> non capisco
<glpiana> ExPBoy, ubuntu è l'host, fedora il guest
<ExPBoy> ok
<luca> glpiana sembra di no
<glpiana> luca, riavvia la macchina virtuale e riprova
<luca> ExPBoy, la macchina su cui lavoro è ubuntu, voglio fare alcune altre macchine virtuali esempio fedora
<luca> ho provato ma niente. ci riprovo
<ExPBoy> luca,  si bene
<ExPBoy> (sono io che non capivo)
<luca> ho riavviato ma niente
<glpiana> luca, forse è meglio se metttiamo la versione di vbox del sito
<glpiana> luca, chiudi la macchina virtuale e vistrualbox. poi nel temrinale scrivi: dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<glpiana> !paste | luca
<ubot-it> luca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8918103/
<glpiana> luca, scrivi: sudo apt-get purge virtualbox virtualbox-dkms virtualbox-guest-additions-iso virtualbox-qt
<glpiana> luca, dimmi quando ha terminato
<glpiana> luca, e intanto dimmi se il tuo sistema è a 32 o 64 bit. se non lo sai postami l'output di: uname -a
<luca> aspetta luca
<glpiana> ???
<glpiana> aiuto, si parla da solo!!!!
<luca> aspetta  gilpiana, così rimuovo tutto e ho già delle macchine virtuali installate
<glpiana> luca, non rimuovi le macchine
<luca> 64bit
<glpiana> luca, quando ha finito di disinstallare scrivi: wget http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.18/virtualbox-4.3_4.3.18-96516~Ubuntu~raring_amd64.deb
<glpiana> luca, poi scrivi: wget http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.18/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.3.18-96516.vbox-extpack
<luca> devo scrivere
<luca> wget htt...
<luca> wget http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.18/virtualbox-4.3_4.3.18-96516~Ubuntu~raring_amd64.deb
<luca> giusto?
<glpiana> luca, sì
<luca> il secondo wget finisce con i ...
<luca> ???
<glpiana> ????????
<glpiana>  wget http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.18/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.3.18-96516.vbox-extpack
<luca> 96516.bv...
<luca> è corretto questo finale?
<glpiana> -96516.vbox-extpack
<luca> wget http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.18/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.3.18-96516.vbox-extpack
<glpiana> sì
<luca> ok finito
<glpiana> luca, scrivi: sudo dpkg -i virtualbox-4.3_4.3.18-96516~Ubuntu~raring_amd64.deb
<luca> fatto
<glpiana> luca, apri vbox
<luca> fatto
<glpiana> luca, file -> preferenze -> estensioni
<glpiana> clicca su aggiungi pacchetto, cerca nella tua home l'extension pack e installalo
<luca> fatto
<glpiana> luca, bene, ora avvia la tua macchina con fedora
<luca> fatto
<glpiana> luca, vai su dispositivi > inserisci l'immagine del cd delle guest addition
<luca> fatto, ma non succede niente
<glpiana> luca, meglio no? prima ti dava errore
<luca> va be ma come installo
<glpiana> luca, ora apri il gestore dei file, vai nel cd e clicca sull'installer
<luca> non ho capito
<glpiana> e meno male che avevi letto la guida -.-
<glpiana> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Configurazione#Aggiungere_le_guest_addition
<luca> glpiana non riesco
<glpiana> luca, apri un terminale
<luca> si
<glpiana> nella macchina virtuale intendo
<luca> ah
<ExPBoy> :P
<glpiana> ti mordo, vè!
<ExPBoy> luca, glpiana è velenoso se ti morde...
<luca> aperto
<glpiana> luca, ls /media
<glpiana> luca, sei svenuto?
<ExPBoy> lol
<glpiana> giuro che non l'ho morso davvero
<ExPBoy> mha
<ExPBoy> l'hai sulla cosiensa
<krabador> in fondo solo le guest addictions doveva installare
<ExPBoy> scrot
<ExPBoy> ops
<luca> scusa glpiana ma ho ricevuto un telefonata importante
<glpiana> luca, ok, io aspetto
<luca> allora apro il terminale in fedora
<luca> non mi fa eseguire il comando
<glpiana> luca, cosa dice?
<luca> luca non è nel file sudoers. Questo evento verrà segnalato
<glpiana> luca, io ti ho detto di dare: ls /media
<pac> dopo avere installato ubuntu mi parte solo da chiavetta avete dei consigli?
<luca> non c'è la directory
<glpiana> pac, hai sbagliato durante l'installazione la posizione di grub
<glpiana> luca, allora apri il file manager (di fedora) e cerca il lettore cd
<pac> glpiana: ma io ho fatto come sempre non ho dato indicazioni particolari
<glpiana> !grub | pac segui la guida del ripristino
<ubot-it> pac segui la guida del ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<luca> si poi
<pac> glpiana: grazie ci provo!
<luca> doppio clikk su guestadditionsrun
<glpiana> luca, apri il cd e dimmi cosa ci vedi dentro
<luca> molti file tra i quali VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
<glpiana> luca, ok. prova a cliccarci sopra, evdiamo se ti chiede la password
<luca> si la chiede
<glpiana> inseriscila e procedi
<luca> inserito la password di root, fatto ma nulla
<glpiana> cioè ti ha dato errore?
<luca> in una riga ha scritto failed
<glpiana> !image | luca
<ubot-it> luca: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<luca> sudo sh /media/cdrom0/VBoxLinuxAdditions.run all
<glpiana> luca, ti spiego una cosa molto semplice: se mi segui magari risolviamo qualcosa, se vai per la tua strada non posso aiutarti
<luca> no cercavo di fare copia incolla ma non me lo fa fare...
<luca> il comando era quello che stava negli appunti prima non centra nulla con quello che stiamo facendo
<glpiana> me ne sono accorto che no c'entra nulla
<luca> allora la riga dice
<luca> building the main guest additions module      [fallito]
<ipheffo> buongiorno, è la prima volta che chiedo supporto qui non so piu che fare devo cleegare un iphone ad  un pc desktop (14.04LTS)  con ios7; tutti online parlano di problema risolto ma a me non succede. consigli?
<glpiana> luca, ok. io non conosco fedora per cui ti devi arrangiare un attimo a fare due cose: in primis l'aggiornamneto del sistema, dopodichè l'installazione di tutto ciò che serve per la compilazione (magari bastano gli headers del kernel, ma gogol ti saprà aiutare)
<luca> ok grazie cercherò di arragiarmi
<glpiana> luca, non ho detto devi arrangiarti
<ipheffo> premetto prima con la 12.10 andava tutto dopo aver installato  libmobiledevice adesso invece di riconoscere il telefono come usb lo vede come rete e non si puo accedervi..
<glpiana> luca, quando avrai installato quella roba potrai rieseguire il comando per installare le guest addition
<glpiana> ipheffo, scrivi in un terminale: apt-cache policy libimobiledevice4
<glpiana> !paste | ipheffo
<ubot-it> ipheffo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca> provo a fare qualche ricerca su google poi vediamo
<luca> grazie comunque
<ipheffo> grazie
<vds> qualcuno in zona che usa unity e conky?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | vds
<ubot-it> vds: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<vds> wow, notare che l'incapacita` comunicativa di certe comunita` persiste, anche dopo 20 anni, e` agghiacciante! :)
<glpiana> !chat | vds
<ubot-it> vds: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> vds, spero tu non sia qui per creare flame, nel caso sei invitato a joinare l'altro canale
<vds> glpiana, grazie per l'invito, ma penso che rimarro` qua quanto mi pare :)
<glpiana> vds, altrimenti cerca di esporre il tuo problema o comunque la cosa che ti turba, ti disturba ti indispone che riguarda unity e conky
<glpiana> vds, non ti ho invitato a lasciare questo canale. chiudiamola qui
<vds> glpiana, la mia domanda era precisamente "qualcuno in zona che usa unity e conky" non ho perplessita` ne sull'uno ne sull'altro.
<takeaway> Buon giorno a tutti. Ho un problema. Ho installato cairo-dock su Lubuntu 14.04. Alla schermata del login ho scelto Cairo-dock (GNOME) ma mi da questo errore. unable to launch "gnome-session --session=cairo-dock" X session ---
<takeaway> "gnome-session --session=cairo-dock" not found; falling back to default session." Il problema è che non ritorna a nessuna sessione di default, e non riesco a far nulla.
<glpiana> vds, se vuoi fare una chiacchierata al riguardo, il canale adatto è #ubuntu-it-chat, non questo, che è invece dedicato alla risoluzione dei problemi (quando ci si riesce) :)
<glpiana> takeaway, passa in console con ctrl+alt+f1, esegui il login testuale e scrivi: sudo service lightdm restart
<glpiana> takeaway, quindi al login scegli una sessione funzionante
<KAIKIAS> CIAO
<glpiana> !maiuscolo | KAIKIAS
<ubot-it> KAIKIAS: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<KAIKIAS> scusate erea impostato male
<takeaway> glpiana, mi riavvia uguale, non mi fa tornare al login.
<KAIKIAS> sto per la prima volta tentando di formattare il mio vecchio portatile e vorrei istallare l'ultima versione di ubuntu.. qualcuno può supportarmi durante la procedura?
<glpiana> takeaway, ti ritrovi davanti a cosa? interfaccia con mouse?
<glpiana> !installazione | KAIKIAS intanto leggi bene la guida
<ubot-it> KAIKIAS intanto leggi bene la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, poi se hai problemi vieni pure a chiedere.
<KAIKIAS> tramite la guida no riesco... ho un problema ad accedere alla root per avviare il sistema da cd
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, prima di installare, prova il sistema da live(dvd o usb)
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, non c'entra nulla root con avvio del cd al boot
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, devi accedere al bios
<KAIKIAS> ci sto provando ma mi resta tutto nero
<takeaway> glpiana, schermo completamente nero e mouse a forma di x. Nient'altro
<glpiana> takeaway, ctrl+alt+backspace fa qualcosa?
<takeaway> glpiana, nada
<KAIKIAS> perdonatemi ma sono un neofita e uno sprovveduto...
<glpiana> takeaway, torna in console con ctrl+alt+f1
<takeaway> glpiana, mi servirebbe un comando per fare il logout
<glpiana> takeaway, scrivi: sudo service lightdm stop
<glpiana> takeaway, poi scrivi: startx                 e vediamo se arrivi a una interfaccia grafica
<KAIKIAS> è la prima volta che ci provo e non sto riuscendo ad avviare nulla
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, quando avvii il pc non vedi scritte che riportano riferimenti a tasti tipo F2 o altri tasti funzioni, oppure canc o del?
<takeaway> glpiana, niente. Lo schermo nero, senza nemmeno il puntatore. Aprendo il terminale mi appaiono gli errori di compilazione XKEYBOARD keymap  (xkbcomp)
<glpiana> takeaway, torna alla console e premi ctrl+c
<glpiana> takeaway, poi scrivi: cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<glpiana> takeaway, cerca la riga user-session=qualcosa  e dimmi cosa leggi di fianco all'uguale
<takeaway> glpiana, ti scrivo tutto l'outputi: autologin-guest=false ; autologin-user=giannet ; autologin-user-timeout=0 ; autologin-session=lightdm-autologin
<glpiana> takeaway, non mi hai scritto quello che mi serve, ma fa nulla. facciamo una prova
<glpiana> takeaway, scrivi: sudo cp /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf_bak
<takeaway> glpiana, non c'è nessuna riga con user-session=qualcosa
<glpiana> takeaway, hai dato il comando che ti ho detto?
<takeaway> glpiana, certo.
<glpiana> takeaway, l'intarfaccia che usi normalmnete è unity?
<takeaway> glpiana, ora ho dato sudo cp /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf_bak
<takeaway> glpiana, ora riavvio?
<kaikias> non riesco a modificare l'ordine di boot, in modo da avviare il computer dal supporto di installazione.
<glpiana> takeaway, no, leggi cosa ti ho chiesto
<kaikias> qualkcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> kaikias, quindi sei riuscito a entrare nel bios?
<kaikias> si
<kaikias> ma l'elenco boot è diverso da quello della guida
<glpiana> kaikias, hai visto una sezione che si chiama Boot?
<kaikias> si
<glpiana> kaikias, di solito devi selezionare il primo dispositivo e di seguito cambiarlo
<glpiana> kaikias, metti che il dispositivo che hai come primo nell'elenco è il disco rigido, lo selezioni , ti esce un menu e da lì selezioni il dvd
<kaikias> devo accedere a "boot setting configuration" oppure  " boot device priority"???
<takeaway> glpiana, forse non ci capiamo. Tu mi hai chiesto di cercare una riga con user-session=qualcosa. Questa riga non c'è. Ti ho scritto tutte le righe che comparivano. Poi mi hai detto di scrivere sudo cp /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf_bak , l'ho fatto.
<glpiana> takeaway, poi ti ho chiesto un'altra cosa
<glpiana> <glpiana> takeaway, l'intarfaccia che usi normalmnete è unity?
<takeaway> glpiana, sto usando Lubuntu, non so quale sia l'interfaccia di default. L'ho installato ieri
<glpiana> takeaway, allora è lxde
<takeaway> glpiana, okay.
<kaikias> non posso selzionare dvd perchè nel menu non ho questa opzione
<kaikias> le opzioni sono : Removable device - PM-ic***** - SM-MATSHITAUJ-831D
<glpiana> takeaway, un secondo solo che provo una cosa
<kaikias> quale devo scegliere per far si che il pc legga dal dvd?
<glpiana> kaikias, prova prima l'una e poi l'altra
<kaikias> ok
<glpiana> takeaway, scrivi: sudo rm /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<takeaway> glpiana, fatto
<iHF> salve avrei un problema con parallels e ubuntu 14.10
<glpiana> takeaway, ora scrivi: sudo service lightdm restart
<glpiana> iHF, prova a esporlo, ma qui non c'è supporto per software esterno ai repository ufficiali
<kaikias> è rismasto bloccato su una schermata nera
<kaikias> non fa più nulla
<kaikias> anche se estraggo il dvd e riavvio resta tutto nero
<glpiana> kaikias, torna nel bios
<kaikias> non ci torna nel bios
<glpiana> kaikias, è un pc fisso?
<kaikias> portatile
<glpiana> kaikias, prova togliere alimentazione e batteria per qualche minuto, poi riavvialo
<kaikias> mi inizzio a preoccupare
<kaikias> ok
<takeaway> glpiana, ottimo. Ce l'ho fatta. Grazie mille!
<glpiana> kaikias, non penso che i portatili abbiano una batteria tampone, dovrebbe essere la batteria a sbvolgere quella funzione, quindi il bios dovrebbe resettarsi
<glpiana> kaikias, se così non fosse, cerca sul manuale come resettare il bios
<glpiana> kaikias, se non trovi questa informazione chiedi qui, specificando il modello del portatile. io ora devo andare, mi trovi qui da domani mattina dopo le 8 e mezza in linea di massima
<kaikias> non credo di avere il manuale... è un pc che ha almeno 6 anni
<kaikias> ok
<kaikias> grazie
<glpiana> a domani
<iHF> non riesco ad installare il paralles tools mi da il problema "there was a problem updting paralles toos" scusate il ritardo
<iHF> uso parallels 10
<iHF> e poi appare il tasto reeboot
<enzotib> iHF, parallels è un tool commerciale, rivolgiti al loro supporto
<iHF> ok grazie
<kaikias> chi è rimasto al supporto tecnico??
<kaikias> qualcuno può spiegarmi come riavviare il sistema da dvd?
<krabador> kaikias, masterizzi correttamente il dvd di installazione, ed imposti da bios, nella macchina
<krabador> il dvd come prima periferica di boot
<kaikias> fatto ma non riesco ad impostare il dvd come prima periferica dal boot
<kaikias> non è tra le opzioni
<kaikias> ora non so come sono entrato in advanced boot options
<kaikias> ma continuo a non vedere il dvd
<kaikias> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/a5wI8DogRVOjXNy9eNtF
<krabador> kaikias, non c'entrano nulla quelle opzioni
<krabador> quelle sono le opzioni di boot di win
<krabador> devi accedere in bios
<krabador> kaikias, consulta il manuale del notebook, o della scheda madre del pc
<krabador> per sapere come fare
<krabador> non c'è un tasto uguale per tutti, per accedere in bios
<jester-> sera
<kaikias> seguendo la gugida sono entrato da F2 nella scermata del bios ma quando vado sulle opzioni del bios mi da: 1) SM-MATSHITAUJ-831D  2) PM-ic***** -3)Removable device
<krabador> kaikias, è SM-MATSHITAUJ-831D
<krabador> il dvd
<krabador> kaikias, se hai fatto correttamente la iso, o il masterizzatore è andato, o non legge quel supporto
<kaikias> rifaccio un tentativo... anche se fino ad ora mi è sempre partito windows
<krabador> kaikias, posso chiederti come hai masterizzato il dvd?ù
<krabador> kaikias, e di cosa?
<kaikias> la iso l'ho masterizzata come CD-ROM (iso)
<krabador> kaikias, da dove?
<krabador> kaikias, puoi descrivere il procedimento di masterizzazione che hai affrontato?
<kaikias> con Nero burnig rom
<kaikias> ho scelto cd-rom (iso)
<krabador> kaikias, ok, hai verificato che ci fosse la spunta su "chiudi cd" nel sunto delle opzioni di masterizzazione?
<kaikias> mmmm questo non l'ho controllato
<kaikias> come faccio a verificare?
<krabador> sempre da nero, simula un'altra masterizzazione,e vedi se nella schermata prima di procedere c'è un'opzione del genere selezionata
<kaikias> ok controllo
<Guest84669> perchè quando vado a fare l'avanzamento di versione parziale il pc non riesce a trovare alcuni file di installazione dal server?
<jester-> Guest84669: parziale?
<Guest84669> si
<jester-> cioè?
<Guest84669> a causa di alcuni problemi con i precedenti pacchetti è l'iìunico che posso fare per ripararlo
<jester-> Guest84669: se hai ppa non avanza
<Guest84669> cioè?
<cristian_c> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<jester-> ciè se hai aggiunto ppa non avanza non potendo installare le stesse app
<Guest84669> e adesso come faccio a tornare all'ufficiale 14.10
<Guest84669> ?
<jester-> Guest84669: scusa stai avanzando a?
<jester-> 14.10 è l'ultima stable
<Guest84669> 14.10 ma io ho già 14.10 ma non funziona quasi nulla come l'ubuntu software center o il terminale
<jester-> !ripristino | Guest84669
<ubot-it> Guest84669: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Guest84669> purtroppo io non possiedo "un CD live o una live USB con la medesima versione di Ubuntu già installata sul computer. "
<jester-> Guest84669: scarichi la iso e te li fai
<jester-> è gratis
<Guest84669> e dove trovo la iso del 14.10
<jester-> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<Guest84669> e quanto pesa +o-
<jester-> http://releases.ubuntu.com/utopic/
<Guest84669> sai ho una internet key con 10 gb
<jester-> Guest84669: ungigaqualcosa
<iHF> salve avrei un problema di aggiornamento codec mp3 h264 etc per i player rythmbox non si aggiorna e mi appare un messaggio di errore
<jester-> Guest84669: eh a i miracoli li fanno i santi e qualche ragazza giovane
<iHF> ubuntu 13.04
<jester-> iHF: hai ubuntu barra a sinistra sul desk?
<iHF> si
<jester-> iHF: la 13.04 e 13.10 sono scadute non piu aggiornabili
<iHF> ok grazie
<jester->   e nemmeno puoi installare
<iHF> saluti
<jester-> iHF: fai un ripristino con 14.04 o 14.10
<jester-> le andà
<birdiiuayay> Salve ragazzi ho un bel problema: sul mio pc avevo lubuntu 14.10, stavo installando peppermint... dopo aver fatto la normale procedura (caricare iso su supporto usb e caricare plop boot manager su cd) avvio prima il boot da cd per aprire plop boot manager (PBM) arrivo nel programmino e lancio la procedura per avviare il supporto usb. A questo punto
<birdiiuayay>  la macchina mi restituisce la stringa "missing parameter in configuration file". Ora come procedo? 0.o é un vecchio pc che non supporta il boot usb, da ciò l'utilizzoo di plop boot manager
<jester-> birdiiuayay: perchè tutto il casino plopsticass?
<jester-> birdiiuayay: usare la live originale è troppo semplice?
<jester-> birdiiuayay: evidentemente il tarocco non è riuscito, no cdrom?
<birdiiuayay> Sono alle prime armi :D
<jester-> birdiiuayay: il pc ha il cdrom o no
<birdiiuayay> Si
<cristian_c> !buntu | birdiiuayay
<ubot-it> birdiiuayay: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<jester-> birdiiuayay: e mizzica usa quello no? visto che ci metti lubuntu basta un normale cd
<jester-> !installazione | birdiiuayay
<ubot-it> birdiiuayay: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !iso | birdiiuayay
<ubot-it> birdiiuayay: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<birdiiuayay> Non avevo cd rom vuoti allora ho utilizzato plop boot manager, utilizzato altre volte e ha funzionato
<cristian_c> birdiiuayay, al super si trovano a prezzi stracciati
<cristian_c> i cd
<birdiiuayay> Suppongo che lubuntu sia ancora in memoria
<birdiiuayay> Sono qui per supporto non mi serve il tuo meraviglioso sarcasmo
<jester-> birdiiuayay: vedi te-. se trova file rovvanati o non corrispondenti al sum non funza
<cristian_c> non è sarcasmo, è buonsenso
<birdiiuayay> Ora se potete aiutarmi ne sarei grato altrimenti provvederò diversamente
<jester-> birdiiuayay: un cd costa quanto un caffè poi vedi un po te
<cristian_c> birdiiuayay, perché complicarsi sempre la vita, quando si risparmia tempo e fatica con la soluzione più semplice ed immediata
<cristian_c> ?
<jester-> per 0.90 o giu di li di dvd?
<birdiiuayay> D'accordo ma il problema persiste
<birdiiuayay> A questo punto siccome é l'unico pc di cui dispongo, lancio l'installazione di windows da cd (che gia ppssiedo)
<jester-> birdiiuayay: che cenrta winzoz
<birdiiuayay> E poi riscarico peppermint e lo carico su cd
<birdiiuayay> Dovrebbe funzionare no!?
<jester-> birdiiuayay: da usb col tarocco non va, quindi è logico ed evidente che devi fare da cdrom
<jester-> birdiiuayay: peppermint non scassa il sistema e sta pure nei repo senza fare casotti
<birdiiuayay> A questa soluzione c'ero gia arrivato, vi chiedevo solo se ci fosse un metodo per riavviare il lubuntu che ora è presente sulla macchina
<jester-> birdiiuayay: se dici dopo cosa si è incriccata
<birdiiuayay> Praticamente adesso mi parte sempre il plop boot manager anche se il cd non è presente all'interno
<jester-> birdiiuayay: hai installato un sistema ubuntu cono parte per qualche ragione?
<jester-> birdiiuayay: e per inciso con peppermint non abbiamo nulla a che fare, dovresti rivolgerti a chi lo ha fatto e lo ha messo in giro
<birdiiuayay> Questo plop boot manager mi chiede se voglio avviare usb, cd rom, floppy o hard disk... premo su hard disk perché è li che è presente lubuntu ma mi restituisce la stringa:" boot from atapi cd rom:" col trattino lampeggiante
<birdiiuayay> Non ho inteso la tua domanda
<jester-> birdiiuayay: eddai
<jester-> birdiiuayay: peppermint cosa centra con ubuntu?
<birdiiuayay> Risolto. Grazie per il gran supporto
<cristian_c> e grazie per il sarcasmo :D
<jester-> la prossima volta rivolgiti al sito giusto
<luca76> salve
<luca76> una domanda
<luca76> se installo ubuntu 4.10 sul mio computer che adesso ha ubuntu 14.04
<luca76> 14.10*
<Tristano> Ciao
<luca76> perderò tutti i file che ho salvati sul computer?
<luca76> cè qualcuno??
<wadzi> 4.10?
<wadzi> ma è preistorico
<wadzi> ah 14.10
<wadzi> ma xché non ti fai un backup prima?
<Chertan> luca76 ma intendi i tuoi files personali o anche i programmi?
<luca76> tutto
<cristian_c> luca76, 14.10 o 4.10?
<luca76> 14.10 scusate errore di battitura :)
<luca76> cmq intendo tutto.. files e programmi
<luca76> devo fare per forza un backup?
<DANI66> posso chiedere un informazione ?
<cristian_c> luca76, è preferibile, se vuoi sentirti più al sicuro
<cristian_c> il backup si fanno sempre, indipendentemente da tutto
<cristian_c> *i
<cristian_c> !chiedi | DANI66
<ubot-it> DANI66: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<wadzi> !domanda | DANI66
<mt_87> Ciao, ho creato un hotspot. Funziona regolarmente e riesco a collegarmi. Quello di cui avrei bisogno ora è un sistema che mi permetta di fare un redirect quando apro il browser verso una specifica pagina. Non è previsto che l'utente possa collegarsi ad internet ma solamente visitare un sito su apache
<mt_87> Qualcuno ha consigli su come procedere?
<luca76> sisi però se c'era un modo per non perdere tuttoo...
<luca76> per non reinstallare tutto da capo
<cristian_c> luca76, non capisco, hai una partizione home separata?
<cristian_c> mt_87, deja-vu, qualcuno l'aveva già chiesto in canale una o due settimane fa
<DANI66> siccome sono appena arrivato su ubuntu, la settimana scorsa, smanettando ho trovato una pagina dove mi riassumeva tutti gli username e relative password che nel frattempo avevo memorizzato nel sistema. Come e dove posso andare a recuperare quelle informazioni ? Grazie.
<mt_87> probabilmente ero io xD però non ne ero venuto a capo. Per impegni lavorativi avevo lasciato un attimo da parte la cosa
<luca76> nono cristian nessuna partizione
<DANI66> per la precisione user e passw relativi ai siti internet
<cristian_c> mt_87, forse con un altro nick
<Chertan> DANI66 intendi i dati di accesso ai vari siti che hai inserito man mano navigando su internet da browser?
<DANI66> si
<cristian_c> luca76, allora fai un backup e poi installi direttamente la 14.10
<mt_87> può essere di si cristian_c
<cristian_c> *backup dei dati
<luca76> e quindi dopo dovrò reinstallare tutto giusto?
<luca76> anche i programmi+
<Chertan> DANI66 beh allora non mi pare sia una cosa strettamente relativa al sistema, ma è una cosa che riguarda il browser
<cristian_c> mt_87, dissi di controllare il file di configurazione di hotspotd
<cristian_c> del demone
<cristian_c> luca76, sì, ovvio
<cristian_c> luca76, non vedo perché tu non possa installare i programmi su ubuntu
<cristian_c> o forse ho capito male la domanda
<luca76> ok grazie vorrei installarmi questa nuova versione anche perchè ho problemi con il kernel attuale
<cristian_c> luca76, che problemi hai?
<DANI66> sinceramente nn ricordo proprio dove l'ho tirata fuori quella pagina, però so che c'è
<cristian_c> luca76, il 3.13?
<luca76> nel senso che l'ho aggiornato e adesso mi da problemi l'accensione del pc
<luca76> ogni volta devo prima accenderlo
<luca76> poi staccare la spina e riavviarlo nuovamente
<luca76> no ho installato la 3.16
<luca76> e mi da problemi
<luca76> infatti vorrei ripristinare il vecchio kernel 3.13 x non avere piu questo problema
<cristian_c> luca76, come l'hai aggiornato?
<cristian_c> luca76, la 3.16 non si installa da sola
<luca76> da un sito
<mt_87> cristian_c dove posso trovarlo? se cerco nella cartella trovo solo un eseguibile
<cristian_c> luca76, hai pacioccato  con i kernel
<cristian_c> mt_87, quale cartella?
<luca76> eeeh lo so purtroppo non sono ancora un esperto
<luca76> come posso rimediare?
<cristian_c> luca76, a maggior ragione l'unica documentazione ufficiale è quella sul sito di ubuntu
<cristian_c> luca76, e il wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> documentazione ufficiale e documentazione comunità
<cristian_c> !doc
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'doc'
<cristian_c> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<luca76> sisi infatti nn avrei dovuto farlo cosi alla cieca
<cristian_c> luca76, evita i siti esterni in futuro
<cristian_c> blog et similia
<luca76> va bene :)
<Chertan> DANI66 la cosa che stai chiedendo non è relativa ad ubuntu ma al browser che stai utilizzando
<Chertan> !chat | DANI66
<ubot-it> DANI66: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mt_87> cristian_c /etc/hostapd
<DANI66> eppure sono quasi sicuro di averli tirati fuori non da mozilla ma dal sistema, però seguo il tuo consiglio provo sull'altra chat, grazie di tutto
<luca76> cristian sai dirmi come ripristinare la 3.13 ed eliminare la 3.16?
<cristian_c> mt_87, sì, ma c'è anche hotspotd a quanto avevo visto
<cristian_c> luca76, dipende da come l'hai installato
<cristian_c> luca76, in ogni caso nel grub puoi direttamente avviare il 3.13
<cristian_c> luca76, senza manco disinstallarlo
<luca76> eh si pero il problema è che la prima volta che accendo il pc il grub non mi compare ma mi appare una schermata nera con delle scritte
<luca76> poi stacco la spina riaccendo e compare il grub
<luca76> e da li avvio la 3.13
<mt_87> cristian_c uhm vedo solo quella hostapd con all'interno un eseguibile
<mt_87> puo essere oerche al momento non ho l'hostspot attivo
<mt_87> ?
<Uomotriste> Ciao Ragazzi ho un piccolo problema con Ubuntu su virtualbox . Ci vorrei installare semplicemente eclipse luna. Se lo scarico e lo scompatto e poi clicco su eclipse resta bloccato
<Uomotriste> in altre parole non parte eclipse...
<Uomotriste> come se l'eseguibile non sia un ..eseguibile...
<Uomotriste> aiuto :-)
<cristian_c> mt_87, può essere, ma non è una cartella , è un file quello che ti ho indicato
<cristian_c> luca76, ok
<cristian_c> luca76, il che è strano, non sembra dipendere da ubuntu o dal kernel
<luca76> cosa ok?
<cristian_c> il problema che hai segnalato
<luca76> eh si infatti nn so cm fare
<cristian_c> luca76, beh, intanto puoi eliminare il kernel 3.16, così ti togli il dubbio
<luca76> come faccio?
<cristian_c> !grub | luca76
<ubot-it> luca76: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> luca76, primo link
<luca76> grazie mille :)
<mt_87> cristian_c ho un host.conf sempre in /etc ma non so se è quello che mi stai indicando
<cristian_c> mt_87, fammici pensare, perché non ricordo
<Uomotriste> Ciao distrubo
<Uomotriste> ?
<mt_87> ok grazie
<cristian_c> mt_87, semmai la cosa è più da #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> più tranquillamente
<Uomotriste> Ciao
<mt_87> non supporto tecnico ma chat libera intendi?
<Uomotriste> Ciao cristian , mi puoi aiutare?
<Uomotriste> per favore?
<Uomotriste> :-(
<cristian_c> mt_87, sì
<mt_87> cristian_c ok grazie mille, chiudo e provo a chiedere la
<Uomotriste> Ciao...qualcuno animato da buone intenzioni mi può dare una mano?
<Uomotriste> Grazie in anticipo
<cristian_c> !pazienza | Uomotriste
<ubot-it> Uomotriste: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Uomotriste> ok ...ringrazio chi mi può aiutare per 5 minuti...
<Uomotriste> Chi mi aiuta gli pago anche una pizza rossa
<Uomotriste> anche con mozzarella.
<Uomotriste> ...
<cristian_c> Uomotriste, per favore, si chiede supporto senza esagerare con i commenti, aspetta un po'
<Uomotriste> si ok aspetto grazie. Chiedo gentilmente supporto quando possibile grazie.
<lancelot_of> salve a tutti
<Uomotriste> ciao
<lancelot_of> qualcuno sa dirmi perché passando da 12.04 a 14.04.1 il mio sistema non si connette più ad un mobile hotspot vodafone?
<lancelot_of> la configurazione rilevata autoamticamente dovrebbe esser corretta, anche la password lo è. Non capisco perché network-manager non ne vuole più sapere di agganciarsi alla wifi del cell
<lancelot_of> qualche suggerimento?
<cristian_c> lancelot_of, ma è presente giusto?
<lancelot_of> cristian_c, nel senso che Network manager la vede?si
<cristian_c> lancelot_of, a occhio e croce non saprei
<cristian_c> lancelot_of, cosa ti risponde il network manager quanto tenti?
<lancelot_of> cristian_c, semplicemente niente, mi fa inserire più volte la password e poi smette di provare ad agganciare dopo un certo numero di tentativi
<cristian_c> lancelot_of, su winz funza?
<cristian_c> sempre sul solito pc, intendo
<cristian_c> *quando
<lancelot_of> winzoz non è mai più stato instllato sui miei pc da quasi 15 anni a questa parte
<lancelot_of> funzionava, come ho scritto, un paio di settimane fa quando mi è arrivato il laptop con su preinstallata la 12.04
<lancelot_of> devo uscire dai lab, magari postate, domattina leggo. Ciao
<Scovolo> Configurazione software CRS per linux - Carta regionale dei servizi.
<Scovolo> Mi chiedono di aggiungere una riga di comando alle sorgenti APT. Cosa sono queste sorgenti?
<neomaxer> salve... come faccio a installare la stampante?
<neomaxer> possiedo una epson wf2510
<neomaxer> sono sul sito della epson
<neomaxer> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=32949&DSCCHK=6f42dc894a9bea1137ace25b290f1cb8b471a4a5
<neomaxer> quale file scarico
<cristian_c> neomaxer, mo guardo
<cristian_c> neomaxer, non riesci ad aggiungere la stampante senza scaricare driver?
<neomaxer> vado sull'home
<neomaxer> periferiche
<neomaxer> stampanti
<neomaxer> aggiungi
<cristian_c> ok, e poi?
<neomaxer> seleziono epson ma il mio modello no c'è
<cristian_c> ok, allora ti servono i driver del sito, un attimo che guardo
<cristian_c> neomaxer, ubuntu a 32 o a 64 bit?
<neomaxer> lubuntu 32
<cristian_c> ok
<neomaxer> poi ho da fare altre due domande
<neomaxer> ma andiamo piano
<neomaxer> metto su l'acqua
<cristian_c> neomaxer, epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.4.4-1lsb3.2_i386.deb
<neomaxer> sto imparando alora che bravo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> neomaxer, scarica il pacchetto che ho indicato e facci doppio clic una volta scaricato (come fosse un .exe)
<neomaxer> fatto sto installando
<neomaxer> seconda domanda intanto che asp
<neomaxer> ho collegato un dispositivo per il digitale terrestre
<neomaxer> come lo installo?
<cristian_c> neomaxer, sei sicuro che sia compatibile con linux?
<cristian_c> anche riguardo stampante, se vuoi usare qualcosa con linux, devi controllare compatibilità prima di acquistare
<cristian_c> i produttori spesso fanno i driver solo per winz
<neomaxer> non lo so e anni che lo possiedo... lo savo nel cel
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<neomaxer> nella confezione c'è il kit per collegarlo al pc
<cristian_c> neomaxer, eh, bisogna vedere che marca e modello
<neomaxer> nel cel ho android so essere scritto in c come linux
<cristian_c> neomaxer, non per forza ciò che funza su android funza anche su una distro liniux
<cristian_c> *linux
<neomaxer> un sec
<neomaxer> e ti dico la marca e modello
<cristian_c> neomaxer, hai installato i driver stampante?
<neomaxer> pc tv 78e
<neomaxer> e li che installa una marea di roba cmq sembra fare qualche cosa
<cristian_c> neomaxer, ok, allora aspetta che finisca
<lancelot_of> non so perché ma in questo momento si è agganciata
<lancelot_of> incredibile
<lancelot_of> però da qualcosa deve dipendere, come mai la settimana scorsa non c'è stato verso, stessa cosa oggi e in questo istante si è agganciata subito?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lancelot_of, le reti sono sempre un mistero
<Quagliox> buonasera a tutti
<neomaxer> are abbia finito ora che fo con la stampante
<lancelot_of> cristian_c, no, ci deve essere una spiegazione precisa..
<cristian_c> neomaxer, prova ad aggiungerla da periferiche come hai tentato prima
<cristian_c> neomaxer, e vedi se c'è il tuo modello
<cristian_c> lancelot_of, fai un po' di prove
<Quagliox> scusatemi son nuovo ed è la prima volta mi avvicino alla chat..a chi posso chiedere delucidazioni sul mondo ubuntu? più che altro compatibilità con il mio hardware?
<cristian_c> Quagliox, dipende da hardware ad hardware
<lancelot_of> cristian_c, ma che sei matto?adesso che funziona non provo niente... ;)
<cristian_c> Quagliox, di solito si cerca sul web se sul sito del produttore non si trovano informazioni circa compatibilità con linux
<cristian_c> lancelot_of, appunto, di che ti preoccupi allora?
<cristian_c> :P
<Quagliox> cuffie gaming GameCom 780 della plantronics...guardando su internet molti hanno problemi di audio...e per il mouse un TTesport Black Element
<neomaxer> mooolte grazie adoro sempre più linux questo sito e voi
<neomaxer> ora nuovo problema
<Quagliox> so che ci son pochi giochi su linux ma quelli di steam a me basterebbero
<neomaxer> http://www.pctvsystems.com/Products/ProductsEuropeAsia/DVBTT2products/AndroiDTV/tabid/296/language/it-IT/Default.aspx
<neomaxer> ora dovrei installare questo
<cristian_c> Quagliox, ah. plantronics, conosco
<cristian_c> Quagliox, di solito cuffie e mouse funzano senza problemi in linux, a meno che non siano modelli veramente particolari
<Quagliox> su winzoz 7 va tutto bene ed il passaggio che spero presto di fare su linux è rallentato dall'ansia di non poterle più utilizzare
<cristian_c> neomaxer, ma la stampante funza o no?
<Luca2> ciao a tutti
<Quagliox> oh ma tutti luca ci chiamiamo ^^
<neomaxer> o si certo che va
<neomaxer> una bomba
<neomaxer> vi ho ringraziato sopra
<cristian_c> Quagliox, per queste cose esiste la live apposta
<Luca2> ho poco fa provato ad installare windows in dual boot con ubuntu (ubuntu era gia` installato)
<cristian_c> Quagliox, provi e vedi se funza e manco devi installare l'so
<Quagliox> non ci avevo pensato
<cristian_c> neomaxer, aspetta un secondo, ma è usb?
<cristian_c> la scheda tv
<Quagliox> anche le mie cuffie sono usb
<Luca2> il problema che ho ora e` che windows non si vuole installare a causa della crittografica GTP dell`hard disk e ubuntu e` stranamente sparito, ora sono dalla live.
<neomaxer> si
<neomaxer> ha l'adattatore da micro a usb normale
<cristian_c> Luca2, non è che hai cifrato la partizione di ubuntu quando lo hai installato?
<neomaxer> e sul pc win funziona
<neomaxer> dimmi che hai una soluzioneeeeee....
<cristian_c> neomaxer, vediamo
<cristian_c> neomaxer, non so, però puoi collegarlo alla porta
<Luca2> cristian_c: si era cifrata (e non me lo ricordavo)
<neomaxer> si e poi?
<cristian_c> Luca2, hai la password?
<Luca2> cristian_c: si, ma dal BIOS non lo vedo piu`
<cristian_c> neomaxer, poi apri un terminale e vediamo se e come viene riconosciuta
<cristian_c> Luca2, bios uefi?
<Luca2> cristian_c: si se non ricordo male
<neomaxer> xterm?
<Luca2> cristian_c: la mia idea ora era quella di creare una partizione per windows in NTFS, installarci windows e poi reinstallare ubuntu (tanto ho un backup)
<Quagliox> ultima cosa poi porovo la live...leggo di ubuntu con unity,xubuntu xfce,kubuntu kde e lubuntu (che uso sui netbook a lavoro) con lxde...voi personalmente per cosa consigliate xubuntu o kubuntu? da quanto mi pare di capire ubuntu ha tutto ma anche troppo XD
<cristian_c> neomaxer, no
<Luca2> cristian_c: quello che non so e` come procedere per fare cio`
<cristian_c> neomaxer, xterm non è un terminale completo
<cristian_c> neomaxer, lxterminal
<neomaxer> uxterm?
<cristian_c> Quagliox, sui pc più recenti kubuntu gira meglio, xubuntu su quelli un po' più datati
<cristian_c> neomaxer, no, come sopra, lxterminal
<Quagliox> ah già ultima cosa ogni tanto i miei familiari purtroppo guardano siti internet tipo videomediaset a cui serve "silverlight"...con ubuntu e firefox si riesce ad aggirare il problema?
<cristian_c> Quagliox, c'è pipelight
<neomaxer> nn c'è
<cristian_c> Quagliox, guarda sulla pagina wiki di ubuntu relativa a pipelight, c'è scritto come installarlo
<Quagliox> sto leggendo al volo ^^
<Quagliox> vi amo ragazzi
<neomaxer> non lo trovo sto terminale.. cmq manca il fronte retro nella stampante come faccio?
<cristian_c> Quagliox, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<cristian_c> neomaxer, sei su lubuntu?
<Quagliox> p.s: son un tecnico telecom e uso il netbook con installato lubuntu per fare i test..da terminale per prolungare i ping come su windows aggiungevi -t alla fine...qui su ubuntu come si fa?
<cristian_c> neomaxer, ma la stampante in questione prevede il fronte-retro?
<neomaxer> si su lubuntu 14.10
<neomaxer> stampa e poi giro i fogli
<cristian_c> Quagliox, ping ha la sua sintassi, su winz mi pare sia in numero finito, di default su ubuntu è infinito fino a quando non lo killi con ctrl
<cristian_c> *ctrl+c
<cristian_c> neomaxer, lì devi guardare bene
<cristian_c> neomaxer, comunque, apri lxterminal
<Quagliox> capito
<Quagliox> grazie cristian
<neomaxer> non so dove sia ixterminal
<cristian_c> neomaxer, in Accessori
<neomaxer> trovato....lascia perdere... dimmi!!!!
<cristian_c> Luca2, la partizione ntfs la puoi creare da live
<cristian_c> neomaxer, digita:
<cristian_c> neomaxer, lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> neomaxer, poi digita anche: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> neomaxer, posta tutti i risultati su pastebin
<Luca2> cristian_c: come? da gparted mi fa creare massimo partizioni da 1MiB
<cristian_c> !paste |  neomaxer
<ubot-it> neomaxer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Luca2, posta schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> Luca2, anzi, mi pare che gparted non mostra le partizioni in gpt
<cristian_c> Luca2, apri un terminale in live
<Luca2> cristian_c: ok aperto
<Luca2> cristian_c: intanto installo screencloud per mandarti la schermata di gparted
<neomaxer> su dove?
<neomaxer> dove posto la roba
<cristian_c> !image | Luca2
<ubot-it> Luca2: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> !paste | neomaxer
<ubot-it> neomaxer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> neomaxer, te l'ho linkato anche prima
<Luca2> cristian_c: e come catturo la schermata?
<neomaxer> fatto
<cristian_c> Luca2, tasto stamp o gnome-screenshot
<cristian_c> neomaxer, posta il link
<neomaxer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8925853/
<Luca2> cristian_c: http://imgur.com/Q1Ug0BS
<cristian_c> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 2013:025a PCTV Systems
<neomaxer> quindi?
<cristian_c> Luca2, lo spazio è quasi tutto dedicato ad ubuntu
<Luca2> cristian_c: pero- da bios non vedo nessuna partizione di ubuntu
<cristian_c>     |__ Port 1: Dev 8, If 0, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=dvb_usb_af9035, 480M
<cristian_c> neomaxer, la scheda è già riconosciuta da ubuntu
<cristian_c> neomaxer, sta utilizzando i driver afatech
<cristian_c> af9035
<cristian_c> neomaxer, installa kaffeine
<cristian_c> !info kaffeine
<ubot-it> kaffeine (source: kaffeine): versatile media player for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-2 (trusty), package size 439 kB, installed size 2372 kB
<cristian_c> [ 2702.629327] usb 1-1: dvb_usb_v2: 'PCTV 78e' successfully initialized and connected
<neomaxer> ok
<cristian_c> anche il dmesg dice che è tutto abbastanza a posto
<cristian_c> neomaxer, pare che sei abbastanza fortunato
<cristian_c> Luca2, nei vecchi bios non c'era manco questa possibilità
<Luca2> cristian_c: da BIOS non mi appare nessuna opzione di boot per ubuntu, solo di windows (e windows non e` installato a causa di GTP)
<cristian_c> Luca2, come ti ho detto, non ha importanza in questo momento
<Luca2> cristian_c: ora come dovrei fare? ripristino grub o installo windows e poi ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Luca2, il fatto è che dovresti ridurre la partizione di ubuntu per far posto anche a winz
<Luca2> cristian_c: come? non ho mai usato gparted
<cristian_c> perché non hai proprio spazio disponibile, il disco è quasi tutto occupato dalla partizione di ubuntu
<neomaxer> info come si chiama qui il gestore pacchetti
<neomaxer> lasciate perdere trovato.....
<cristian_c> lol
<Luca2> cristian_c: ok ho trovato resize/move
<cristian_c> Luca2, perfetto
<cristian_c> Luca2, crea dello spazio non allocato a destra
<cristian_c> a sinistra no perché c'è la partizione efi di boot
<Luca2> cristian_c: e ora mi ha creato una partizione unallocated da 200Gb, ora lo formatto NTFS e provo ad installare windows?
<cristian_c> Luca2, se 200 ti bastano sì XD
<Luca2> cristian_c: si l`ho creato a destra
<cristian_c> Luca2, salva le modifiche con il pulsante Applica
<Luca2> cristian_c: me ne bastano anche 50, ora la ridimensiono :P
<Luca2> cristian_c: se ne lascio 150 unallocated non succede niente vero?
<cristian_c> penso che winz ciucci di più, in ogni caso avresti poco spazio aggiuntivo per le applicazioni
<cristian_c> Luca2, sono sprecati, dalli tutti alla ntfs, già che ci sei
<cristian_c> al limite la riduci un po' successivamente
<Luca2> cristian_c: piu` di 50 GB? non uso windows per chissa` cosa, solo qualche programma che su ubuntu non va con wine
<Quagliox> ma per un pc performante e con hardware potente..quale versione di ubuntu consigliereste? grazie..e perchè?
<cristian_c> Luca2, ok, allora regolati
<Luca2> cristian_c: ok, ora provo a installare windows
<cristian_c> Quagliox, dipende dai gusti
<cristian_c> Quagliox, di certo reggerebbe sia ubuntu, che kubuntu che ubuntu gnome
<Quagliox> non capisco le differenze
<cristian_c> Quagliox, cambia l'ambiente desktop / interfaccia grafica
<Quagliox> come supporto ubuntu è il top immagino ma poi mi scontro con tanti altri nomi e vado nel pallone
<Quagliox> mageia,fedora,debian,arch e via dicendo
<cristian_c> Quagliox, si, ma stai andando offtopic, questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<Quagliox> non esiste una pagina che spiega le differenze?
<Quagliox> pardon
<cristian_c> Quagliox, cerca su distrowatch
<Quagliox> ok grz e portate pazienza
<Luca2> cristian_c: mi ha dato un errore durante l`applicazione delle modifiche, ti posto lo screen
<Luca2> cristian_c: http://imgur.com/FgmDQIO
<Luca2> cristian_c: ti posto anche la schermata della schermata di gparted
<Luca2> http://imgur.com/MOhoUZw
<cristian_c> Luca2, magari prova a montare la partizione
<Luca2> cristian_c: ora con resize-move mi dice che la minina grandezza per la partizione e' 400GB D:
<Luca2> cristian_c: devo prima fare unmount?
<neomaxer> non lo vedo nel menu home
<neomaxer> ma kaffeine c'è
<cristian_c> Luca2, dico, al di là di gparted, dovresti montare la partizione di ubuntu in live
<cristian_c> ti chiederà la password
<cristian_c> della partizione
<neomaxer> se faccio esegui parte
<cristian_c> neomaxer, vedi la tv?
<Luca2> cristian_c: dopo avermi dato l'errore mi ha riportato alla situazione di prima, ora se faccio resize/move non me la fa modificare
<Luca2> cristian_c: come faccio a montare la partizione di ubuntu in live?
<cristian_c> Luca2, chiudi gparted e prova a montare la partizione
<cristian_c> Luca2, non la vedi nel file manager?
<cristian_c> sulla colonna sinistra
<cristian_c> o sul desktop, fa lo stess
<Luca2> cristian_c: ah si
<cristian_c> eh
<neomaxer> sta facendo la scansione canali
<cristian_c> neomaxer, bene
<Luca2> cristian_c: ma perche' devo montarla? ho gia' ubuntu installato
<cristian_c> Luca2, hai detto che non ci accedi neanche
<neomaxer> si ma nel menu home no ci sta
<cristian_c> e che hai problemi con gparted
<neomaxer> come faccio?
<Luca2> cristian_c: ok, la monto
<cristian_c> neomaxer, a cosa ti riferisci?
<eholo> buonasera!c'è qualcuno in grado di aiutarmi?ho qualche problema con i driver della scheda video
<neomaxer> al quello che molti chiamano menu di windows... non lrte
<neomaxer> non lo trovo da nesssuna parte
<cristian_c> eholo, quale scheda e come hai installato il driver?
<cristian_c> neomaxer, intendi kaffeine?
<cristian_c> e come l'hai aperto?
<neomaxer> non trova dmax.. e come faccio a sapere quando muore il figlio di less
<Luca2> cristian_c: prima dell'installazione di ubuntu quindi faccio "cancella il disco e installa ubuntu" e poi uso gparted da ubuntu installato?
<neomaxer> con esegui
<cristian_c> neomaxer, lol
<neomaxer> cmq manca solo il programma sull menu
<V> buonasera, piccola curiosità. Su win i pacchetti di installazione sono .exe su ubuntu come sono nominati? oltre a questo il gestore archivi mi da sempre errore quando cerco per esempio di scarica un torrent per qbittorrent
<cristian_c> neomaxer, ah, ok
<eholo> VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation G86M [GeForce 8400M GT] [10de:0426] (rev a1)
<eholo> VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation G86M [GeForce 8400M GT] [10de:0426] (rev a1) il driver che c'e su è Nouveau.. ogni tanto lo schermo sfarfalla,oppure si pianta tutto e quando riavvio il sistema sembra bassa la risoluzione
<cristian_c> V, in genere i pacchetti propri di ubuntu sono i .deb, i pacchetti binari
<cristian_c> eholo, è quasi simile alla mia che è 8400M G
<cristian_c> eholo, ma non ho riscontrato problemi del genere, solo qualche artefatto
<neomaxer> kaffeine oltre a non vederlo nel menu non lo sento nemmeno dalle casse
<cristian_c> neomaxer, io non ho capito questa cosa del menù
<eholo> grande!e quindi che faccio?
<cristian_c> neomaxer, intendi la voce nella categoria Audio Video?
<cristian_c> eholo, hai fatto altro nel sistema oltre a questo?
<cristian_c> V, magari il torrent è fallato
<eholo> altro in che senso?
<cristian_c> V, hai provato con le .iso delle distro?
<cristian_c> eholo, sulla live non riscontri problemi con la scheda?
<neomaxer> quando installo un programma non finisce nel menu start?
<neomaxer> che ne so nella categoria audio
<neomaxer> tipo komodo e finito nella categorai programmazione
<neomaxer> ecco kaffeine non e da n essuna parte
<neomaxer> oltretutto no sento l'audio dei programmi tv in kaffeine
<cristian_c> neomaxer, sì, solitamente finisce nel menù di ubuntu
<cristian_c> neomaxer, magari perché è nativo di kde e ci sarà qualche problema con la categoria in lubuntu, ma credo si possa rimediare
<cristian_c> non è un problema irrisolvibile, penso
<cristian_c> neomaxer, quello dell'audio è più serio come problema
<eholo> no,l'unica cosa che ingenuamente ho notato l'unica volta che il pc si è avviato correttamente,è che riconosceva il monitor come portatile.adesso lo vede solo di default e manca di risoluzione.anche i video vanno a scatti.
<neomaxer> lo avevo intuito visto che è presente ma in nessuna categoria
<neomaxer> quindi
<neomaxer> help
<V> cristian_c, purtroppo sono alle prime armi con ubuntu, cosa sarebbero le distro?
<cristian_c> eholo, è un pc vecchio?
<cristian_c> come mi pare di capire
<cristian_c> neomaxer, allora, intanto pensa all'audio, poi penserai anche al menù
<eholo> si è un vecchissimo sony vaio
<cristian_c> eholo, e ci hai installato unity sopra?
<cristian_c> V, ubuntu è una delle distribuzioni, tutte quelle che in genere hanno come base il kernel linux
<cristian_c> e il software gnu
<eholo> non credo
<eholo> no
<V> grazie
<cristian_c> eholo, allora cosa?
<neomaxer> ok quindi
<cristian_c> neomaxer, prima di tutto, ti chiedo se l'audio in  generale funziona
<cristian_c> sulla tua installazione di ubuntu
<eholo> allora io sono ignorante, mi hanno installato xubuntu pensando che il mio pc avrebbe funzionato meglio che con vista..e invece ora son qui che sto cercando di capire come farlo andare ma non so da che parte iniziare!
<cristian_c> neomaxer, ma ora mi viene il dubbio che la tua scheda tv abbia un chip audio, oltre a quello video
<cristian_c> eholo, ok, xubuntu non è unity, però forse lubuntu ci girerebbe meglio
<cristian_c> eholo, che temperature raggiunge il pc con xubuntu?
<eholo> dove le vedo?
<neomaxer> non credo che abbia un uscita audio adopera le casse
<cristian_c> eholo, c'è lm_sensors
<cristian_c> eholo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<cristian_c> neomaxer, ok
<cristian_c> neomaxer, però vorrei sapere se l'audio funziona su ubuntu in genere
<neomaxer> si si sto guardando unvideo su youtube
<eholo> tra i 55 e i 57
<cristian_c> neomaxer, ok
<cristian_c> eholo, altine ma non esagerate
<neomaxer> l'audio con un mp3 funziona
<neomaxer> quindi e solo un problema di dig terrestre
<neomaxer> come faccio a dirgli di mandare l'audio dalle casse... come se si potesse scegliere la periferica audio
<cristian_c> neomaxer, sto guardando
<cristian_c> neomaxer, hai provato a configurare l'audio in kaffeine?
<eholo> quindi dovrei togliere tutto e mettere lubuntu?non è possibile salvare il salvabile dici?
<cristian_c> eholo, forse va bene anche così
<cristian_c> eholo, ma le temperature si alzano quando i video vanno a scatti?
<cristian_c> eholo, quanta ram ha il pc e di che cpu si tratta?
<neomaxer> come si fa?
<neomaxer> ho visto che
<neomaxer> gnome player ha il digitale ma non so come si configura
<neomaxer> ma non saprei che fare
<Emanuele_Deriu> sera
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Emanuele_Deriu
<ubot-it> Emanuele_Deriu: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Emanuele_Deriu> non mi funzionano le cuffie nel mio netbook con xubuntu 14.04 qualcuno mi puo dare una mano?
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, quindi l'audio con gli altoparlanti del netbook va?
<Emanuele_Deriu> si
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, hai provato almeno due paia di cuffie?
<Emanuele_Deriu> si ho provato anche lo stereo
<Emanuele_Deriu> funziona tutto se lo collego ad altre fonti
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, non ho capito, se colleghi lo stereo tramite l'uscita delle cuffie funziona?
<Emanuele_Deriu> no
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, ok ho capito, ti riferivi allo stereo riguardo le altre fonti
<Emanuele_Deriu> però se tipo ci collego lo smartphone allo stereo o alle cuffie si sente
<Emanuele_Deriu> si
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, ok
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, apri un terminale e digita alsamixer
<neomaxer> tornato
<neomaxer> non andava più nulla
<Emanuele_Deriu> fatto
<Emanuele_Deriu> c'era un headphone con mm
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, hai un volume Headphone?
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, bene
<Emanuele_Deriu> ho schiacciato m
<Emanuele_Deriu> e ho messo tutto al max
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, deve essere 00
<Emanuele_Deriu> ma niente
<cristian_c> neomaxer, ok
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, controlla se ci sono altri volumi mutati
<Emanuele_Deriu> ti faccio uno screen?
<cristian_c> neomaxer, cerca nelle impostazioni di alsamixer
<Emanuele_Deriu> bhe gli speaker
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, si sarebbe bene
<cristian_c> neomaxer, ehm , di kaffeine
<cristian_c> neomaxer, utilizzi pulseaudio?
<neomaxer> non so cosa sia
<neomaxer> uso kaffeine
<Emanuele_Deriu>  fabio_cc http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-10112014-224452.php
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, devi alzare tutti e 3 gli headphone
<Emanuele_Deriu> non va
<fabio_cc> alza anche speaker
<Emanuele_Deriu> se attivo speaker si attivano gli autoparlanti ma le cuffie rimangono mute
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, ok, in effetti con le cuffie inserite speaker si disattiva, è gisto
<fabio_cc> *giusto
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, quindi la schermata l'hai fatta con le cuffie collegate?
<Fiamma> Ciao
<Emanuele_Deriu> si
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Fiamma
<ubot-it> Fiamma: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Emanuele_Deriu> se le scollego si riattiva speaker
<Emanuele_Deriu> ciao
<calo> buonasera, ho un problema wifi non si abilita che ho installato ubuntu 14.10
<Fiamma> Io possiedo un MobileWifi della Wind, collegato al pc (ubuntu) mi riconosce la scheda internet, mi dice di fare la registrazione, inserisco i dati giusti ma alla connessione non si connette in alcun modo
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, questo è corretto
<Fiamma> Ho provato a cambiare di tutto oramai, ma non funziona
<Fiamma> Qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<calo> nel mio notebook asus e la wifi non si collega e rimane sempre enable
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, ma ti ha mai funzionato l'uscita delle cuffie con ubuntu?
<Emanuele_Deriu> si certo
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, fino a quando?
<Emanuele_Deriu> un mesetto
<Emanuele_Deriu> forse anche meno
<cristian_c> neomaxer,
<cristian_c> neomaxer, è il server audio
<cristian_c> neomaxer, non so se su lubuntu è attivo
<cristian_c> neomaxer, installa pavucontrol
<cristian_c> !info pavucontrol
<ubot-it> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (trusty), package size 111 kB, installed size 962 kB
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, stessa versione di ubuntu?
<Emanuele_Deriu> sisi
<Emanuele_Deriu> ho provato anche a usare un kernel vecchio appena me ne sono accorto ma niente
<cristian_c> Fiamma, posta una schermata della registrazione
<cristian_c> tanto per capire
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, ti ricordi se quando ha smesso di funzionare avevi fatto aggiornamenti, toccato impostazioni o installato qualcosa?
<Emanuele_Deriu> probabilmente aggiornamenti
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, allora dovresti fare un test per escludere problemi hw
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, avvia in live e prova l'audio
<Emanuele_Deriu> :\
<Emanuele_Deriu> non è hw
<Emanuele_Deriu> quando inserisco le cuffie lo vede
<Emanuele_Deriu> se vado in regolazione volume -- uscite
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, a meno che non hai un altro sistema operativo installato da cui provare, non puoi escludere un problema hw dell'uscita audio
<Emanuele_Deriu> appena le inserisco cambia da altoparlanti a cuffie analogiche
<neomaxer> pavucontrol?
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, quello vuol dire solo che vede il jack inserito
<samuel> come posso ritrovare la password di autentica
<cbd> over40
<neomaxer> io vado lo risolviamo domani... grazie ancora di tutto
<cbd> EXIT
<cbd> BYR
<cbd> E
<cbd> bye
<cbd> exit
<fabio_cc> cbd, che intenzioni hai?
<samuel> come posso ritrovare la password di autenticazione?
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, io ti consiglio di provare, ci metti 5 minuti e ci leviamo il dubbio
<fabio_cc> cbd_, che intenzioni hai?
<Emanuele_Deriu> non ho pennine ora per fare una live
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, lspci | grep -i audio
<fabio_cc> !paste | Emanuele_Deriu
<ubot-it> Emanuele_Deriu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Emanuele_Deriu> fabio_cc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8927908/
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, dai cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<Emanuele_Deriu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8928033/
<Emanuele_Deriu> va bhe vado , domani provo una live
<Emanuele_Deriu> grazie cmq fabio_cc :)
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, stavo vedendo, ma ancora niente
<Emanuele_Deriu> notte
<Emanuele_Deriu> provo la live
<fabio_cc> Emanuele_Deriu, ok
<neomaxer> sempre qui
<neomaxer> non pensavo avesse tutti sti problemi ubuntu.. cmq ho firefox e non va il flash
<neomaxer> che si fa?
<jester-> neomaxer: che hai installato
<neomaxer> firefox era già compreso
<neomaxer> ho aggiunto crome e i flash vanno
<jester-> neomaxer: per il flash
<neomaxer> ma crome non mi piace tanto
<neomaxer> nulla
<neomaxer> non so che fare
<jester-> neomaxer: apri un terminale
<neomaxer> nel gestore pacchetti non c'è nulla conflahs
<neomaxer> ora
<jester-> neomaxer: sudo apt-get install flash-plugin-installer
<neomaxer> sudo apt-get install flash-plugin-installer
<neomaxer> [sudo] password for massimiliano:
<neomaxer> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<neomaxer> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<neomaxer> massimiliano@BMD:~$ sudo apt-get install flash-plugin-installer
<neomaxer> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<jester-> neomaxer: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jester-> NeCris: chiudi software center
<neomaxer> riproviamo... mi sto innervosendo
<neomaxer> sudo apt-get install flash-plugin-installer
<neomaxer> [sudo] password for massimiliano:
<neomaxer> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<neomaxer> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<neomaxer> massimiliano@BMD:~$ sudo apt-get install flash-plugin-installer
<jester-> neomaxer: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<neomaxerww> rieccomi... e mi si blocca.. vengo bannato.. enon ho ancora risolto nulla
<jester-> e chiudi soft cebter
<neomaxerww> già fatto mi da una infinità di errori
<jester-> neomaxer: con  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jester-> neomaxerww: che release hai
<neomaxerww> mi da degli errori
<neomaxerww> lubuntu 14.10
<Manuz> ragazzi...
<jester-> neomaxerww: sudo apt-get update e fai vedere la risposta sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste | neomaxerww
<ubot-it> neomaxerww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Manuz> perche' quando apro un video su yahoo non riesco a vederlo?
<jester-> Manuz: roba flash?
<Manuz> mentre tipo su youtube,ecc...ecc...funziona?
<jester-> Manuz: flash installato?
<neomaxerww> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8928668/
<Manuz> non lo so jester,so' solo che solo li mi da' sto problema
<Manuz> come lo vedo?
<Manuz> i restricted extra li ho messi...
<jester-> Manuz: dpkg -l | grep flash
<jester-> neomaxerww: hai software center aperto
<neomaxerww> si
<jester-> chiudilo per la quarta volta
<neomaxerww> dice cmq impossibie trovare il pacchetto
<Manuz> si ci sono jester
<Manuz> il flash ce'...
<jester-> neomaxer:  apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jester-> Manuz: fa vedere?
<Manuz> anche pipelight ho messo
<jester-> Manuz: o uno o l'altro mi pare
<Manuz> manuzizaninux@manuzizaninux-pc:~$ dpkg -l | grep flash
<Manuz> ii  flashplugin-installer                                 11.2.202.411ubuntu0.14.04.1                         amd64        Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Manuz> li ho entrambi,eppure non me li apre
<neomaxerww> ora sembra andare ho visto - in più
<jester-> Manuz: mi sa che a yau non piace la versione linux
<neomaxerww> vi ringrazio.. siente sempre mitichiiiiii.. come dice mio cuginetto...
<neomaxerww> speriamo di no avere altri problemi... anche se ne dubito.
<Manuz> mi dice sempre:
<Manuz> Stiamo rilevando alcune difficoltà tecniche.
<Manuz> Controlla la tua connessione Internet e prova a ricaricare il video. In alternativa, guarda uno di questi video correlati
<jester-> neomaxerww: java non c'è
<jester-> come non c'è il winz del resto
<Manuz> strano pero' ,sono con ubuntu 14.04
<Manuz> ho messo,sia flash,pipelight che java
<jester-> Manuz: la versione flash è mi pare a 15 o giu di li
<Manuz> dovrebbe andare...
<jester-> Manuz: leva flash
<jester-> e poi reinstalla pippa
<Manuz> cioe' dici di levare il flash?
<jester-> Manuz: in piu mi pare che con firefoz pippa non funzi
<h_boyz> Buonasera! Ho questo messaggio all'avvio: "error while reading from descriptor:broken pipe"
<jester-> Manuz: secondo me ti conviene installare cromo da sito gogol
<Manuz> come faccio ad aggiornare il flash?
<jester-> che ha il flash incorporato
<h_boyz> Ed inoltre non riesco a regolare la luminosità dello schermo
<jester-> h_boyz: errore lo da a utti
<jester-> tutti
<jester-> lo da pure a me ma tutto funza
<h_boyz> Ho visto che è un bug noto ma volevo la certezza che non dasse problemi
<h_boyz> Di che si tratta di preciso?
<jester-> h_boyz: Manuz a mo parere lascerei flash per firefox e installarei chrome per i siti bastardi
<Manuz> jester scusa ma dove hai visto il flash 15 ?
<Manuz> si ok
<Manuz> faccio cosi' infatti,
<h_boyz> jester-: ??
<Manuz> ma il flash 15 dove l'hai visto?
<jester-> h_boyz: è il kernel che fa le sue scansioni e da delle risposte. facile che controlli se c'è la criptatura
<h_boyz> jester-: ok, se non da problemi.... Per la luminosità mi puoi aiutare?
<jester-> Manuz: non so  se 15 ma per winz e osx il flash è qualche versione piu avanti
<jester-> h_boyz: che pc hai
<h_boyz> jester-: sony vaio
<jester-> bastardo è
<Manuz> e perche' per ubuntu mi sembra che 11.2 sia al massimo...
<h_boyz> jester-: con ubuntu 14.04 andava
<jester-> Manuz: pare non sviluppino piu per linux
<Manuz> cosi' lo danno pure sul sito di adobe flash player
<Manuz> provero' chrome comunque...
<jester-> Manuz: Updates by version:
<jester->     Flash Player 15
<jester-> h_boyz: famo una prova
<Manuz> spe jester ho visto una cosa
<Manuz> con firefox non lo apre il video su firefox
<Manuz> mentre
<Manuz> col browser di ubuntu si
<Manuz> quindi e' firefox che rompe
<Manuz> non lo carica il flash
<h_boyz> jester-: ok! Dimmi!
<jester-> Manuz: che browser?
<Manuz> Ubuntu Web Browser
<jester-> h_boyz: fai il reboot al menu pigi tasto e  e vai in edit
<h_boyz> jester-: poi
<Manuz> ce' un icona del mondo
<Manuz> non so' che broswer sia
<jester-> h_boyz: cerchi a riga con splah e lasciando uno spazio aggiungi  acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor
<Manuz> comunque gia' c'era
<Manuz> non l'ho messo io...
<jester-> h_boyz: quindi F10 per partire se funza lo rendiamo definitivo
<jester-> Manuz: boh
<Manuz> se fai sul cerca ti esce browser
<Manuz> e lo vedi..
<jester-> Manuz: chromium?
<Manuz> bo' li ce' scritto solo browser
<Manuz> con un icna del mondo
<Manuz> icona
<h_boyz> jester-: vado e mi riconnetto tra poco
<jester-> Manuz: guarda un po nel menu aiuto?
<Manuz> bo' non si capisce
<Manuz> so solo che con questo funziona
<jester-> non c'è informazioni?
<jester-> lubuntu?
<Manuz> lightweight
<Manuz> ce' scritto
<Manuz> lightweight web browser
<jester-> che cazzo di distro hai
<Manuz> ubuntu 14.04
<jester-> Manuz: sarà ma nei repo ubuntu mica lo vedo
<Manuz> https://launchpad.net/webbrowser-app
<jester-> !info lightweight-web-browser
<ubot-it> Package lightweight-web-browser does not exist in trusty
<Manuz> questo
<Manuz> https://launchpad.net/webbrowser-app
<Manuz> questo
<Manuz> oh era gia' dentro di suo,io non l'ho messo
<Manuz> l'ho visto adesso,ho sempre usato firefox...
<jester-> eh ma si default non c'è di sicuro a meno che stai usando un tarocco di ubuntu
<Manuz> manuzizaninux@manuzizaninux-pc:~$ lsb_release -a
<Manuz> No LSB modules are available.
<Manuz> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Manuz> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<Manuz> Release:	14.04
<jester-> boh nei repo non c'è
<Manuz> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Manuz> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<Manuz> Release:	14.04
<Manuz> Codename:	trusty
<Manuz> questa ho...
<Manuz> scaricata iso da sito ufficiale ubuntu
<jester-> !info lightweight-web-browser 14.04
<ubot-it> '14.04' is not a valid distribution: lucid, precise, trusty
<jester-> !info lightweight-web-browser precise
<ubot-it> Package lightweight-web-browser does not exist in precise
<jester-> !info lightweight-web-browser trusty
<ubot-it> Package lightweight-web-browser does not exist in trusty
<jester-> mai stato
<Manuz> scusa se tu apri ubuntu software center
<Manuz> e scrive solo:
<jester-> !info lightweight trusty
<ubot-it> Package lightweight does not exist in trusty
<Manuz> browser
<Manuz> che ti esce?
<jester-> Manuz: nella 14.10 non c'è e il bot non lo trova nemmeno nella 14.04
<jester-> !info browser trusty
<ubot-it> Package browser does not exist in trusty
<jester-> sicuro che non hai mint?
<Manuz> ma che mint
<Manuz> jester spe
<jester-> Manuz: i casi sono 2 o hai messo un ppa o non hai ubuntu benuina
<jester-> Manuz: apt-cache policy browser
<jester-> metti nel paste
<Manuz> N: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto browser
<jester-> Manuz: apt-cache policy browser-web-browser
<Manuz> N: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto browser-web-browser
<maxxx81> salve, c'è nessuno ?
<Manuz> jester
<Manuz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8929265/
<jester-> e b
<jester-> fangul
<jester-> 2 b
<Manuz> come pasto un immagine?
<jester-> Manuz: sisi ho visto scrivevo un b sola
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-11
<Manuz> ce' ancora qualcuno?
<Manuz> io ho ancora una rognetta che non capsico cosa sia...
<glpiana> ola
<carlos77> volevo installare xp su Lubuntu che programma posso usare ho visto Virtual Box ma non mi funziona
<glpiana> carlos77, che problemi ti da virtualbox?
<glpiana> non lo sapremo mai
<enzotib> o forse sì
<glpiana> carlos77, che problemi ti da virtualbox?
<carlos77> volevo installare xp su Lubuntu ho provato VirtualBox ma mi dà un errore cosa posso fare c'è un programma alternativo
<glpiana> carlos77, che problemi ti da virtualbox?
<glpiana> enzotib, no, non lo sapremo mai :)
<enzotib> dev'essere un bot
<glpiana> dici?
<glpiana> enzotib, oppure sa solo scrivere
<carlos77> problemi di kernell
<glpiana> carlos77, spiega un po'
<carlos77> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<carlos77> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<glpiana> carlos77, è immediatamente risolvibile questo problema
<carlos77> Dimmi
<glpiana> carlos77, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<carlos77> Ok adesso ci provo
<domemanc> Salve e buongiorno a tutti
<domemanc> ho questa configurazione portatile presario c700
<domemanc> intel(R)celeron CPU1,86ghz 2 giga di ram hard disc 180
<domemanc> ho installato attualmente ubuntu 14.04
<domemanc> pero' va molto lento
<glpiana> domemanc, è magari il caso di installarne una versione più leggera, tipo xubuntu o lubuntu
<domemanc> c'e un sistema sempre linux piu' leggero e veloce per questo computer
<domemanc> e' possibile fare aggiornamento ho devo per forza formattare?
<carlos77> Non va
<glpiana> carlos77, ti da errore nel terminale?
<glpiana> domemanc, puoi anche installare solo il pacchetto relativo alla interfaccia che decidi di provare, ma avrai sul pc dei doppioni di programmi
<carlos77> Glpiana ho fatto lasnoop procedura ma mike rnel  de fallito
<glpiana> domemanc, una installazione pulita al cambio di desktop environment è sempre la scelta migliore per essere sicuro che non ci siano processi inutili alla tua interfaccia in sottofondo
<glpiana> carlos77, non ho capito cosa hai scritto
<domemanc> xubuntu o lubuntu?
<domemanc> piu' leggero e' veloce
<carlos77> ho provato la funzione ma mi da kernel fallito
<glpiana> domemanc, de gustibus. guardati due immagini su google e scegli. lubuntu è più leggera sicuramente
<domemanc> sempre grafico vero?
<glpiana> carlos77, kernel fallito non è un errore plausibile. copia l'errore integralmente, comando compreso, su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste  | carlos77
<ubot-it> carlos77: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> domemanc, certo
<domemanc> hai link dove scaricarlo?
<carlos77> Kernel driver non installato
<domemanc> 32 bit
<glpiana> !release | domemanc
<ubot-it> domemanc: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<domemanc> sempre 14.10
<glpiana> domemanc, se vuoi software aggiornato sì, se vuoi un sistema stabile a più lungo supporto prendi 14.04
<domemanc> va bene questa PC (Intel x86) alternate install image
<glpiana> domemanc, perchè la alternate? spe che ti do il link io. dimmi se vuoi la 14.04 o la 14.10
<domemanc> 14.04
<carlos77> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<carlos77> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<carlos77> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<carlos77> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<carlos77> as root. If it is available in your distribution, you should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<ExPBoy> eh
<glpiana> domemanc, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/lubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<carlos77> scusate sono nuovo penso di avere fatto un po di casino
<glpiana> carlos77, non è comuqnue quello l'output che ti ho chiesto. apri un terminale, scrivi: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<ExPBoy> eh
<glpiana> poi copi tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | carlos77
<ubot-it> carlos77: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> leggi bene le istruzioni di ubot-it e poi copia qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<carlos77> mi daquesto errore kernel driver not installed (rc=1908)
<domemanc> posso installare da pendrive e come posso formattare chiavetta inserita nel portatile?
<carlos77> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<glpiana> carlos77, ci riprovo: apri un terminale
<glpiana> !usb | domemanc
<ubot-it> domemanc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<glpiana> !usbwin | domemanc
<ubot-it> domemanc: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<carlos77> fatto
<glpiana> carlos77, scrivi nel terminale: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<glpiana> carlos77, ti chiede la password, scrivila anche se non la vedi
<carlos77> fatto ma mi dice kernel modules ... failed
<domemanc> non ho installato windows attualmente ho ubuntu
<carlos77> glpiana che posso fare?
<glpiana> carlos77, copia quello che ti è apparso nel temrinale su pastebin, così vedo bene l'output del comando
<glpiana> domemanc, allora segui la prima guida
<ExPBoy> e 3
<ExPBoy> carlos77, hai problemi a mostrarci l'output del comando?
<domemanc> questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<glpiana> domemanc, sì
<ExPBoy> eh
<domemanc> scusa siccome precedentemente ho avuto problemi con driver scheda wireless posso salvare in qualche modo?
<domemanc> i driver per non avere problemi dopo
<glpiana> domemanc, che scheda wireless?
<domemanc> broadcom per presario c700
<glpiana> domemanc, dai nel terminale sti due comandi e mettili su pastebin: lspci          e   lsmod
<glpiana> !paste | domemanc
<ubot-it> domemanc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<domemanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8936267/
<glpiana> domemanc, sono due diversi comandi e la e è una congiunzione
<ExPBoy> -_-
<domemanc> devo inviarne prima uno e poi l'altro?
<glpiana> domemanc, è indifferente, puoi anche copiare entrambi gli output in un unico pastebin
<carlos77> stopping vitualbox kernel modules ... done recompiling vitualbox kernel modules ... failed (look at/var/log/vbox-install.log to find out what webt wrong
<glpiana> carlos77, scrivi nel terminale: cat /var/log/vbox-install.log
<carlos77> glpiana questo e'il messaggio dal terminale
<glpiana> carlos77, e usa pastebin per cortesia
<domemanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8936344/
<carlos77> not found mi dice il terminale
<carlos77> per caso esiste un altro programma alternativo a virtual box?
<glpiana> carlos77, scrivi: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<domemanc> lsmod
<domemanc> Module                  Size  Used by
<domemanc> nls_iso8859_1          12617  1
<domemanc> usb_storage            48417  1
<domemanc> ctr                    12905  2
<domemanc> ccm                    17496  2
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> ma che avete stamattina?
<ExPBoy> uff
<carlos77> fatto  poi  cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> carlos77, ridai il comando: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<carlos77> fatto ma mi da lo stesso errore
<carlos77> (Look at /var/log/vbox-install.log to find out what went wrong)
<glpiana> carlos77, scrivi: ls /var/log/vbox-install.log
<carlos77> ok poi
<carlos77> ma non mi dice niente
<berny4900> ho un problema con skype su ubuntu 14.10
<glpiana> carlos77, scrivi: groups
<berny4900> groups
<berny4900> ?
<glpiana> berny4900, tu sei berny4900 non carlos77
<glpiana> berny4900, esponi il problema, altrimenti dobbiamo immaginarcelo :)
<berny4900> scusate
<carlos77> adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<ExPBoy> carlos77, scusa ma che ti ha fatto pastebin?
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> carlos77, scrivi: sudo usermod -G vboxusers -a $USER
<berny4900> ho un notebook senza hd che faccio funzionare da usb, ho scaricato ubuntu sia in versione 14.04 che 14.10 ma skype non funziona segnalando errore di distribuzione
<ExPBoy> bho
<glpiana> berny4900, che versione di skype hai  messo? dove l'hai presa?
<ExPBoy> berny4900, che hai fatto all'hd?
<berny4900> direttamente dal sito skype ma ci sono solo per la 10.04 a 32bit o la 12.04
<berny4900> hd cotto
<glpiana> berny4900, sì, devi prendere la 12.04 multiarch
<glpiana> berny4900, il problema è che non riesci a installarlo?
<glpiana> berny4900, e hai la 64 bit di ubuntu?
<berny4900> non riesco ad installarlo un ubuntu 14.04 ne su 14.10 a 64bit
<ExPBoy> e che errore ti da?
<glpiana> berny4900, allora apri un terminale e scrivi: cd Scaricati            perchè immagino sia lì il pacchetto di skype
<berny4900> errore di distribuzione un punto esclamativo inserito in un triangolo rosso
<glpiana> berny4900, seguimi
<glpiana> berny4900, il pacchetto che hai scaricato è questo? skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb
<berny4900> skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb.crdownload
<glpiana> berny4900, e che è quel crdownload in fondo?
<glpiana> berny4900, nel terminale scrivi: wget http://download.skype.com/linux/skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb
<glpiana> berny4900, quando termina scrivi: sudo dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb
<glpiana> berny4900, ti darà errore. scrivi: sudo apt-get -f install
<glpiana> berny4900, infine, copia tutti gli output su pastebin!paste | berny4900
<agos61> ciao a tutti
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> stanco dei problemi wifi ho cambiato portatile ora però è il bluethoot che non funziona, ho risolto con una chiavetta, ma in questo modo occupo in modo permanente una porta usb. ho la 14.10 e ho letto che è un problema noto, ma non sono riuscito a trovare una soluzione. Consigli?
<lancillotto69mi> per reinstallare ubuntu come posso fare?
<infonoob> salve
<agos61> premessa ho installato da qualche giorno ubuntu 14.04 lts....... problema delle volte non mi si connette in intenet perchè non trova il cavo (scheda di rete)  lui riconosce come rtl8169 mentre in realtà una rtl8101     ho scaricato i drive dalla Realtek ma non so come installarli (non ci sono le spiegazioni dei comandi SUDO) ....... chi ha tempo pe
<agos61> r aiutarmi..... al momento scrivo con il portatile di mio figlio per avere la possibilità di dare i comandi in libertà sul mio
<glpiana> !installazione | lancillotto69mi
<ubot-it> lancillotto69mi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<infonoob> per un nuovo user con scheda video r9 270 ati..consigliate la 14.04 o la 14.10? grazie
<lancillotto69mi> ciao, ho fatto l'aggiornamento ad ubuntu 14.10 e non mi parte la grafica non riconoscendo il monitor. Devo dire che avevo dei piccoli problemi con i caratteri del sistema operativo
<pac> il problema bluethoot della 14.10 ha una soluzione?
<lancillotto69mi> posso prendere una vecchia distribuzione e partire da zero però non piallando i dati?
<lancillotto69mi> @ubot-it dicevi?
<glpiana> lancillotto69mi, tanto indietro con le versioni non puoi andare. la 14.04 funzionava?
<lancillotto69mi> si la 14.04 funzionava. Aveva la magagna che i caratteri di sistema non erano buoni: per esempio nella data in altoo c'era un quadrato e dentro 4 cifre
<lancillotto69mi> cosa suggerisci di fare glpiana? Grazie
<glpiana> lancillotto69mi, inserisci il dvd o la usb con la 14.04 e cerca di non sovrascrivere
<lancillotto69mi> io ho anche partizioni windows. So che ci possono essere dei problemi nel rispettare le partizioni come si legge dai log vari.
<lancillotto69mi> glpiana hai un risposta?
<glpiana> pac, dove hai letto informazioni relative al problema noto del bluetooth su 14.10?
<glpiana> agos61, apri un terminale e scrivi: uname -a
<glpiana> agos61, copia pure qui la riga che ottieni
<agos61> scusa devo collegarmi con la macchina di ubuntu....... perche questa e windows di mio figlio
<glpiana> agos61, fai pure
<agos61> mi connetto con il nick alfa_agos61
<alfa_agos61> Linux superboss-ET1831 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<alfa_agos61> Linux superboss-ET1831 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<pac> glpiana: non me lo ricordo però facendo una ricerca con google era saltato fuori il problema. Quindi non è noto?
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, metti su pastebin l'output di: lspci
<alfa_agos61> scusa sono alle prime armi .... non ho capito cosa devo fare
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, apri un terminale
<alfa_agos61> il comando l'ho capito e dato da terminale e il paste bin che non ho capito
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, leggi bene: devi aprire quella pagina sul browser, ti trovi di fronte due campi da compilare (nome e output del comando che ti ho fatto dare), poi clicchi paste e copi qui l'indirizzo della pagine che ti appare
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> ah ecco, non avevo dato !paste
<glpiana> sorry
<alfa_agos61> dove dice poster metto il mio nick..... prima di pubblicare?
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, sì
<alfa_agos61> Paste from alfa_agos61 at Tue, 11 Nov 2014 09:46:31 +0000
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, il link della pagina, non l'intestazione
<alfa_agos61> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8937453/
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, ora, ogni quanto succede che si disconnetta?
<alfa_agos61> il problema è all'acensione sempre.... e qualche volta se riavvio...
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, descrivimi bene il problema
<alfa_agos61> quando accende mi dice che il cavo non è collegato..... dietro il led verde è spento ..... dopo un po di samnettamenti vari tolgo il cavo riavvio la macchina..... dopo un po parte la sche di rete (che è integrata)
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, dammi su pastebin l'output di lsmod
<alfa_agos61> adesso per esempio sta funzionando .... ma la riconosce come r8169
<glpiana> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<alfa_agos61> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8937561/
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, perchè dici che viene riconosciuta come r8169?
<alfa_agos61> vedi anche nel pastebin punto 44...... ed anche in file del rule.d/ 70perst.....
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, quello è il modulo che viene caricato. comunque fai sta prova: se avvii il pc e non hai connessione, scrivi: lsmod           e controlla che r8169 sia in elenco
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, se non lo è scrivi: sudo modprobe r8169
<alfa_agos61> OK adesso riavvio... se ho problemi scrivo con l'altro pc
<glpiana> ok
<Lovecraft> Ho bisogno di aiuto.
<glpiana> Lovecraft, esponi il tuo problema
<Lovecraft> come posso modificare i permessi da live
<glpiana> Lovecraft, esattamente come si fa da un sistema installato. se ci dici cosa devi fare possiamo essere più precisi
<agos61> per alfa_agos61  --glpiana
<agos61> alfa_agos61, quello è il modulo che viene caricato. comunque fai sta prova: se avvii il pc e non hai connessione, scrivi: lsmod e controlla che r8169 sia in elenco
<Lovecraft> Causa blocco improviso causa elettricita non riesco pi\ ad entrare nel sistema. Volevo salvare i dati da live ma riscontro problemi con i permessi
<glpiana> Lovecraft, permessi di scrittura sul media su cui vuoi salvare?
<alfa_agos61> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8937841/    adesso è ripartito senza problemi
<glpiana> Lovecraft, la cosa più rapida è avviare da terminale il file manager con permessi di superutente. che interfaccia grafica hai?
<Lovecraft> si. Da live mi fa copiare solo alcuni  poi da errore.
<Lovecraft> xubuntu 14.10
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, devi beccarlo quando non parte la scheda direte
<glpiana> Lovecraft, spe che no mi ricordo come si chiama il file manager di xubuntu
<glpiana> Lovecraft, ok, scrivi in un terminale: sudo thunar
<glpiana> Lovecraft, così non dovresti avere problemi di permessi
<Lovecraft> ok. provo.
<alfa_agos61> quindi quando non mi funziona devo dare questi  comandi e poi riportarli in chat....
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, devi vedere se il modulo è in elenco e se non c'è devi caricarlo. in funzione della situazione che incontri vediamo il da farsi
<Lovecraft> Da errore error opening file permission denided. Scusa la scrittura ma da live mi fa usare la tastiera americana.
<glpiana> Lovecraft, anche con sudo thunar?
<alfa_agos61> lo carico con il secondo comando? sudo modprobe r8169?
<Lovecraft> si. se dico si salva alcuni file e altri no.
<Lovecraft> credo dipenda dal nome ma mi sembra strano.
<Lovecraft> Sto cercando di usare il comando chmod ma con il terminale non sono pratico.
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, sì
<glpiana> Lovecraft, sudo chmod ubuntu:ubuntu /media/quel_che_è
<Lovecraft> ok.
<alfa_agos61> OK ti ringrazio glpiana ..... alla prossima .....(speriamo di NO, per il problema ) - Grazie di tutto
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, :)
<Lovecraft> Sembra che funzioni. Grazie dell-aiuto.
<Guest74943> buongiorno ho un problema con microfono dellla mainboard asrock fm2a75m dgs
<Guest74943>  non ho nessuna periferica di registrazxione
<Guest74943> e anche non riesco a sentire 2 applicationi audio contemporaneamente
<glpiana> Guest74943, su che sistema sei?
<Guest74943> ho xubuntu 14.04 64bit kernel Linux hp-desktop 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:30:27 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> Guest74943, hai il programma pavucontrol?
<Guest74943> no provo a  installarlo
<glpiana> Guest74943, ok, da quel programma dovresti poter gestire o quantomeno monitorare le applicazioni che stanno producendo audio, nonchè gli ingressi
<Guest74943> invece ce lo già installato
<glpiana> Guest74943, avvialo da terminale se non lo trovi tra i menu
<Guest74943> vedo vari problemi mi mancano completamente la registrazione e comunque riesco a sentire audio di una sola applicazione
<glpiana> Guest74943, questo è strano, perchè pulseaudio gestisce benissimo svariati output. è una installazione pulita?
<Guest74943> si
<glpiana> Guest74943, apri un paio di applicazioni che producono suono, direi un video di youtube e un mp3 su un player audio
<Guest74943> già fatto ho kaffeine e youtube e vlc aperti contemporaneamente: youtube e kaffeine ho audio vlc no
<glpiana> Guest74943, potrebbe essere un problema di impostazione del modulo di uscita audio di vlc
<glpiana> Guest74943, apri le preferenze di vlc, quindi clicca sui moduli audio
<glpiana> Guest74943, strumenti -> preferenze -> audio
<glpiana> Guest74943, dimmi cosa leggi di fianco a modulo di uscita
<Guest74943> c'è modalità automatica
<glpiana> Guest74943, seleziona pulseaudio
<Guest74943> non funziona con pulseaudio
<glpiana> Guest74943, chiudilo e riaprilo, quindi riprova
<Guest74943> l'ho già fatto niente
<glpiana> Guest74943, si muove il cursore di avanzamento di vlc?
<Guest74943> si si il video funziona perfettamente
<Guest74943> l'audio no
<glpiana> Guest74943, torna su pavucontrol e  vai nell'ultima scheda a destra. dovrebbe riportare le applicazioni che stanno usando l'audio
<glpiana> Guest74943, torno tra una decina di minuti
<Guest74943> ok ora ho problema anche su youtube ma non kaffeine
<luigi> come faccio a far funzioanre QTemu
<carlos78> come faccio per far funzioanre qtemu
<domemanc> Salve gparted non si avvia
<domemanc> puo' qualcuno aiutarmi?
<domemanc> rimane in ricerca ma non si apre
<glpiana> domemanc, da live o da installazione?
<domemanc> da installazione
<glpiana> carlos78, vuoi virtualizzare windows con qemu?
<carlos78> non va  emulatore qtemu
<glpiana> domemanc, prova ad avviarlo da terminale, scrivi: gparted
<carlos78> si glpiana
<glpiana> carlos78, qemu va bene per dos, va bene magari per emulare processori arm, ma per windows, boh, non ce lo vedo bene. il migliore è virtualbox, ma stamattina sei sparito
<carlos78> ho la connessione lenta
<carlos78> virtualbox non va  mi da lostesso errore
<glpiana> carlos78, torniamo a vbox un attimo
<domemanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8938924/
<glpiana> carlos78, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall virtualbox
<glpiana> domemanc, ps aux | grep gparted
<carlos78> sto facendo
<faust> carlos78: qual è l'errore che ti da?
<carlos78> asp sto installando
<glpiana> faust, è il classico errore di kernel all'avvio della macchina virtuale, quello per cui normalmente basta un sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<glpiana> faust, ma a lui non va, per questo gli faccio reinstallare il pacchetto virtualbox
<glpiana> faust, se vuoi vedere cosa si è già fatto prima, dai un'occhiata qui: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<faust> glpiana: ah ok grazie :)
<glpiana> :)
<domemanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8938986/
<faust> però non capisco come fa qemu a darlgi lo stesso errore o.o
<glpiana> domemanc, è in esecuzione, sicuro non si sia nascosto da qualche parte?
<glpiana> faust, no no, qemu non l'ha neanche provato per il momento. credo almeno
<glpiana> domemanc, prova a switchare tra le applicazioni con alt+tab
<faust> ah ook
<domemanc> si e' in esecuzione devo chiuderlo?
<glpiana> domemanc, hai detto che non si apre
<glpiana> domemanc> Salve gparted non si avvia
<glpiana> domemanc> rimane in ricerca ma non si apre
<domemanc> si apre ma non va nel senso che gira la barra inferiore ma non si apre
<glpiana> faust, se guardi il log vedrai che al setup del driver fallisce, lo indirizza al log, ma poi il log non c'è
<glpiana> domemanc, ok, non avevo capito cosa intendevi. chiudilo
<domemanc> ok
<glpiana> domemanc, cosa devi fare con gparted da installazione?
<carlos78> adesso funziona
<carlos78> ci provo poi vi faccio sapere  grazioe
<glpiana> carlos78, bene
<domemanc> praticamente ho installato ubuntu e volevo passare a versione piu' leggera tipo lubuntu
<domemanc> ho file iso
<nico88> Ciao
<domemanc> dovrei formattare pendrive
<domemanc> per caricare file iso
<nico88> che requisiti minimi ha ubuntu?
<glpiana> domemanc, non lo fa direttamente l'usb creator?
<ExPBoy> !requisiti | nico88
<ubot-it> nico88: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<glpiana> nico88, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<ExPBoy> :P
<domemanc> intel cpu 1,86 ghz 2 giga
<domemanc> dove scarico usb creator?
<glpiana> domemanc, probabile che sia già installato
<glpiana> !usb | domemanc
<ubot-it> domemanc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<nico88> per una ram da 512 quale e tra i prodotti linux il piu indicato?
<glpiana> domemanc, è il creatore dischi di avvio della guida
<ExPBoy> è pochina  quella ram prova lubuntu
<glpiana> nico88, della famiglia ubuntu l'unico è lubuntu
<ExPBoy> lol
<glpiana> ExPBoy, vabbè, me ne vado a questo punto :P
<nico88> se no anche il mint va bene?
<glpiana> nico88, le risorse richieste quelle sono. ma passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<nico88> grazie
<domemanc> mi conviene passare a lubuntu?
<domemanc> anche se ubuntu va modestamente bene su mio pc?
<glpiana> domemanc, se il sistema va e ti piace perchè devi cambiare?
<ExPBoy> domemanc, prendi una live la provi se ti piace bene altrimenti tieni ubuntu
<ExPBoy> urca ..basta non parlo più
<glpiana> lol
<domemanc> posso provarlo anche su ubuntu 14.04?
<glpiana> domemanc, tanto lo provi da live
<domemanc> ok mi dici la procedura dopo aver scaricato la iso?
<domemanc> e' possibile avviarlo da pendrive
<domemanc> sto scaricando usb creator va bene?
<glpiana> !usb | domemanc
<ubot-it> domemanc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<glpiana> domemanc, leggiti la guida
<domemanc> siccome la versione live sfrutta la ram giusto
<glpiana> domemanc, sì
<domemanc> in ogni caso posso valutare se e' piu' veloce
<domemanc> le funzionalita' ei programmi sono gli stessi
<domemanc> di ubuntu?
<glpiana> domemanc, puoi metterci lo stesso software, anche se lubuntu di base ha un altro file manager, un altro player musicale, un altro terminale, etc. etc
<faust> domemanc: comunque la ram costa poco, puoi sempre fare un upgrade
<domemanc> ok grazie per adesso ora provo la versione live poi decido
<faust> anche perché 512mb oggi potrebbero essere pochi anche solo per tenere aperte 2 tab di youtube :P
<domemanc> ubuntu comuncque e' piu' completo?
<domemanc> ho 2 giga di ram
<faust> domemanc: l'unica differanza tra i vari *buntu è il software installato di default, ineffetti puoi installare lubutnu e trasformarlo in una ubuntu se vuoi
<faust> domemanc: scusa ti avevo confuso con un altro utente
<Kaikias> Ciao
<Kaikias> giuro che le sto provando tutte... e sicuramente sto sbagliando qualche fesseria data la mia inesperienza. Adesso sto tentando di istallare sulla pendrive L'iso e anche qui pare che le cose non siano così fluide come descritte nella guida
<glpiana> Kaikias, da windows o da ubuntu?
<Kaikias> da win
<glpiana> !usbwin | Kaikias
<ubot-it> Kaikias: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Kaikias> ho sia questo che UNetbootin
<Kaikias> col primo non riesco con il secondo gli faccio cscaricare a lui ma si blocca al 4%
<glpiana> Kaikias, non riesco? specifica
<Kaikias> che non mi da il file iso aggiornato al 14.10 o 14.04 ma versioni precedenti
<Kaikias> mi togli una curiosità? forse ti farà ridere
<glpiana> Kaikias, C"lick 'Browse' and open the downloaded ISO file."
<glpiana> Kaikias, glielo dai tu il file iso
<Kaikias> il file che scarico lo devo decomprimere o lo devo masterizzare così come lo scarico?
<ExPBoy> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<glpiana> Kaikias, non masterizzi nulla su una usb, masterizzi su cd e dvd. la iso va lasciata integra, sia che tu metta su disco che su chiavetta
<Kaikias> ok
<Kaikias> cmq su universal non posso caricare il file iso se non seleziono una voce dal 1° menù
<Kaikias> step 1 selezionare distribuzione linux
<Kaikias> quando apro questo menù non trovo la versione giusta
<Kaikias> quale devo scegliere?
<Kaikias> io ho scaricato sia "lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386" sia "ubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386"
<glpiana> Kaikias, fai vedere quali voci ti propone
<Kaikias> mando screen
<Kaikias> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/WaANZQ24T0qYWskyraZP
<glpiana> Kaikias, beh, hai una vecchia versione. perchè non ne scarichi una aggiornata?
<Kaikias> dal link che mi hai mandato posso scaricare quella nuova?
<glpiana> Kaikias, perchè non provi ad aprirlo il link che ti ho postato?
<glpiana> potrebbe aiutare molto a procedere
<Kaikias> hai ragione, fatto
<Kaikias> ok ho quello nuovo
<Kaikias> cosa mi consigli? uso Download Link oppure Lo carico io dal pc?
<Kaikias> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/mJpFXfCSv6669o2QzAdS
<glpiana> Kaikias, se l'hai giò scaricata non capisco perchè tu voglia riscaricarla
<Kaikias> devo dirgli "SI"
<Kaikias> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Rki3B2hDTXWFdgIrSzwl
<Kaikias> che significa?
<glpiana> Kaikias, che qualcosa è andato storto.
<glpiana> Kaikias, anzitutto sei sicuro che M: sia l'unità corretta?
<Kaikias> si
<Kaikias> ho formattato e ripulito una pendrive da 2 gb
<Kaikias> e la legge come periferica M
<ExPBoy> accidenti cosa hai attaccato su quel pc?
<glpiana> Kaikias, dimensione della usb?
<glpiana> ah ok, 2 giga
<Kaikias> ho due hd con due sistemi operativi differenti uno è ubuntu che nn vuole partire e l'altro è win
<glpiana> Kaikias, prendi una schermata del progrmma dopo che hai selezionato la iso, appena prima di farlo procedere
<glpiana> Kaikias, ubuntu che non vuole partire?
<Kaikias> si tempo fa ho fatto unaggiornamento ma è andato storto qualcosa e adessodal grub quando seleziono ubuntu mi da errore di sistema e non parte
<Kaikias> quello ce sto facendo adesso è per un portatile su cui volecvo istallare una versione più leggera
<glpiana> ok, poi se vuoi affrontiamo l'ubuntu che non parte. ma torniamo alla schermata che ti ho chiesto
<Kaikias> ok ripulisco la pandrive
<Kaikias> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/HKq68S5SLgLOlM2DDoA6
<glpiana> Kaikias, metti la spunta su format
<Kaikias> ok
<Kaikias> fatto
<glpiana> Kaikias, e la chiavetta è da un giga
<Kaikias> non so perchè ma è da 2 (1,89 utili)
<glpiana> Kaikias, la vede da 1 giga, per cui puoi anche provare, ma se fallisce cambia usb
<Kaikias> o
<Kaikias> ok
<Kaikias> riprovo
<Kaikias> nulla va in errorore
<Kaikias> cambio usb
<Kaikias> ok adesso sembra che stia scaricando tutto sulla usb
<Kaikias> ne ho usata una da 8 gb
<Kaikias> che cmq leggeva da 7 gb
<Kaikias> ora io ho solo un dubbio
<Kaikias> nel vecchio portatile la scermata del bios in cui reimposto i boot
<Kaikias> non ha le classiche righe di elenco... ne ho solo tre e sono: SM-Mitshu...- pm-dh... e removible drive
<Kaikias> per prima se devo usare la usb che sto sistemando devo impostare Removible drive?
<glpiana> Kaikias, ah aspetta, ieri ti si era impallato il portatile, vero? eri tu?
<Kaikias> si
<Kaikias> ma provavo con il dvd
<glpiana> Kaikias, si era poi ripreso levando corrente e batteria?
<Kaikias> si
<glpiana> meno male
<glpiana> son stato in tensione tutta la notte
<glpiana> hihihihihiih
<glpiana> scherzo :D
<glpiana> dicevi, col dvd che fa?
<Kaikias> ok universal ha terminato
<Kaikias> adesso che faccio... metto la usb nel portatile?
<glpiana> Kaikias, sì, metti la usb nel portatile e devi fargli fare boot da usb
<Kaikias> No cn dvd ho finito mi sa che cmq avevo sbagliato la masterizzazione
<glpiana> Kaikias, se all'avvio vedi una voce relativa ai boot device scegli quella, se no, devi entrare nel bios e dirgli di partire da usb
<glpiana> Kaikias, ok
<Kaikias> ok provo
<Kaikias> fa nulla
<Kaikias> stesso problema del dvd
<glpiana> Kaikias, spiega
<Kaikias> avvio il pc e il monitor resta tutto spento, si sente la ventola accesa e il led power anche
<glpiana> Kaikias, cioè limitandoti a inserire un disco nel lettore si blocca l'avvio?
<Kaikias> ho tolto la batteria
<Kaikias> come ieri
<Kaikias> credo sia un problema del portatile a questo punto
<glpiana> ma mettendo mano al bios o semplicemente inserendo il dvd?
<Kaikias> perchè anche estraendo la usb e provando a riavviare resta spento
<glpiana> ok, ma hai messo mano al bios?
<Kaikias> dici per cambiare i boot?
<glpiana> Kaikias, ti sto chiedendo se a portatile funzionante, basta inserire il dvd per vederlo avviarsi con schermo nero  o se hai messo mano al bios
<Kaikias> basta inserire il dvd o la usb
<glpiana> Kaikias, potresti accedere al bios e fare una foto alla sezione relativa al boot?
<Kaikias> cmq adesso non c'è collegato nulla e anche se faccio un reste per riavviarlo non funziona
<Kaikias> si credo di averla
<Kaikias> asp
<Kaikias> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/9RoDnmOHT2OjJ7LgWfqj https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/kRQdiP54Tb2ceERvCExl
<Kaikias> sono due img
<Kaikias> ti sembra più chiaro adesso, sai come posso risolvere?
<Kaikias> calcola chè il settaggio che c'è adesso l'ho messo io perchè mi sembrava quello più corretto per far partire la usb
<glpiana> Kaikias, SM è il dvd, PM il disco rigido
<Kaikias> si
<Kaikias> per questo ho impostato removable dev. come primo
<Kaikias> dovrebbe essere quello giusto per la usb
<Kaikias> o no?
<alfa_agos61> ciao..... è in linea per caso glpiana
<alfa_agos61> chiedo di Lui perchè questa mattina mi stava aiutando a risolvere un problema con la scheda di rete.....
<Kaikias> era qui ma non so che fine ha fatto stavamo cercando di risolvere un problemino con il mio portatile
<glpiana> Kaikias, sì, dovrebbe essere quello
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, eccomi
<alfa_agos61> lo ha rifatto ..... adesso ti posto il file
<glpiana> !paste | alfa_agos61
<ubot-it> alfa_agos61: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alfa_agos61> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8940832/
<Kaikias> Ecco cosa mi compare lasciando la pandrive usb e riavviando con le impostazioni di root  che hai visto prima : https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/8U2NA0xCQlaXkJJI2ZIu
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, questo è l'output di lsmod dopo che hai avviato il pc e la lan non andava?
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, o dopo aver dato modprobe?
<alfa_agos61> come vedi la r8169  è presente .... ma continuava a dirmi che non era presente il cavo (infatti sulla scheda il led era spento)
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, oki, un'altra cosa che devi provare allora è il comando: sudo service networking restart
<glpiana> Kaikias, non fa boot da usb
<alfa_agos61> anche dopo aver dato anche il secondo comando..... dopo un poaio di accendi spegni.... è ripartito
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, il secondo comando è inutile se il modulo già appare nella lsta
<glpiana> *lista
<Kaikias> no so come fare allora devo trovare un cd di istallazione o non posso provare altro
<glpiana> Kaikias, come avevi preparato il dvd?
<Kaikias> male hahahah
<Kaikias> avevo decompresso il file iso
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> !iso | Kaikias
<ubot-it> Kaikias: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<glpiana> Kaikias, preparalo come dice la guida
<Kaikias> e cmq con nero non riesco a masterizzare l'iso
<glpiana> non va decompressa la iso
<Kaikias> ora lo so
<Kaikias> hahahah
<Kaikias> do un'occhiata alla guida grazie
<alfa_agos61> ok glpiana adesso rifaccio un po di spegni e accendi finchè non si ripropone il problema..... tu resti in chat..... fino a che ora ....circa
<nino> ho difficoltà ad installare libnfc
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, un'ora di sicuro
<nino> esiste una guida testata?
<alfa_agos61> ok
<glpiana> !info libnfc
<ubot-it> Package libnfc does not exist in trusty
<glpiana> nino, sarebbe?
<glpiana> nino, Near Field Communication ?
<nino> la libreria per i dispositivi NFC
<nino> si
<glpiana> nino, sudo apt-get install libnfc-bin
<glpiana> in un terminale nino
<nino> ok ci provo subito.
<Riccardone> salve
<nino> impossibile trovare il pacchetto libnfc-bin
<nino> da cosa dipende riccardone?
<nino> glpiana
<Riccardone> nino: ???
<ExPBoy> !info libnfc-bin
<ubot-it> libnfc-bin (source: libnfc): Near Field Communication (NFC) binaries. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.0-3 (trusty), package size 32 kB, installed size 135 kB
<ExPBoy> il pacchetto c'è
<glpiana> nino, scrivi: apt-cache search libnfc-bin
<glpiana> !info libnfc precise
<ubot-it> Package libnfc does not exist in precise
<glpiana> !info libnfc-bin precise
<ubot-it> Package libnfc-bin does not exist in precise
<glpiana> !info libnfc-bin trusty
<ExPBoy> ahh
<ubot-it> libnfc-bin (source: libnfc): Near Field Communication (NFC) binaries. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.0-3 (trusty), package size 32 kB, installed size 135 kB
<glpiana> nino, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<nino> 14.04
<glpiana> nino, dai il comando che ti ho detto allora
<glpiana> !paste | nino
<ubot-it> nino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nino> ok. ci provo subito
<Riccardone> nino: anche io, a me lo trova. hai dato un sudo apt-get update
<ExPBoy> nino, dove sei finito?
<nino> event not found
<glpiana> O.o
<ExPBoy> ??
<nino> in quale cartella mi devo posizionare?
<glpiana> nino, hai dato il comando che ti ho detto?
<glpiana> cartella?, nino in un terminale devi scriverlo
<nino> si l'ho scritto da un terminale
<glpiana> nino, oki, copia comando e output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | nino
<ubot-it> nino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nino> ho digitato il seguente
<ExPBoy> no
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> nino, pastebin ti ho chiesto
<carlos77> ciao virtual box funziona   , pero quando inserisco il cd di xp  dopo 3 passaggi si ferma il cd e non parte installazione
<nino> scusate ma ancora non sono
<nino> connesso ad internet con ubuntu
<ExPBoy> nino, difficile aiutarti
<glpiana> nino, perchè non ti colleghi con ubuntu?
<nino> ci devo provare stasera da casa...
<glpiana> nino, ma sopratutto, se non è connesso, come fa a scaricare il rpogramma?
<ExPBoy> lol
<glpiana> nino, se non sei connesso per forza non trova il pacchetto
<nino> l'ho scaricato da windows w copiato nel percorso
<ExPBoy> si ma dirle ste cose no?
<nino> scusa, ma ho chiesto da quale path devo digitare..
<nino> forse non sono stato esplicito..sorry
<glpiana> nino, che non so cosa voglia dire
<nino> ci provo a spiegarmi
<carlos77> glpiana ciao   , il virtualbox con la procedura che mi hai dato funziona  ,ma adesso non mi perte installazione dixp  si blocca dopo 3 passaggi
<glpiana> nino, io non capisco una cosa: devi installare un programma su ubuntu: è normale a tuo parere farlo senza collegarlo alla rete e stando collegato alla rete con un altro pc con sopra un altro sistema operativo?
<glpiana> carlos77, quali passaggi^
<nino> si.
<ExPBoy> si?
<glpiana> nino, oki, sappi però che non lo è
<ExPBoy> è come dire faccio benzina al motorino per andare con l'auto
<glpiana> nino, se vuoi installare qualcosa che deve essere prelevato dai repository il pc deve essere connesso alla rete
<glpiana> esempio: io vorrei una birra, ma il mio frigo è a 30 Km da me. quindi niente birra finchè non mi collego al frigo arrivato a casa
<nino> ok. lo farò quando potro essre connesso .. spero a breve
<carlos77> inserisco il cd   gli da ok a recover windows xp  faccio accetto  e poi yes per 2 volte  ma poi si ferma il cd
<ExPBoy> bho
<carlos77> il cd è originale
<carlos77> scusate è saltata laconnessione
<glpiana> carlos77, ho letto bene prima? vuoi installare usando un cd di recovery?
<carlos77> si non ho altro  è quello originale
<ExPBoy> eh
<carlos77> non si puo?
<glpiana> carlos77, ma non è un cd di installazione
<glpiana> carlos77, no, non si può
<carlos77> ecco allora
<glpiana> se è un recovery sarà apposta per l'hardware con cui ti è stato venduto
<ExPBoy> a meno che tu non intenda duisco di ripristino
<carlos77> sul cd c'e' scritto recovery cd
<ExPBoy> carlos77, a parte che non è il canale giusto questo
<glpiana> carlos77, a te serve un cd di installazione
<carlos77> ok
<carlos77> vedro di trovarlo   grazie per il momento
<ExPBoy> eh mica lo trovi nelle patatine ne
<carlos77> lo so
<carlos77> sento un mio amico  che dovrebbe averlo
 * ExPBoy fa finta di non aver letto
<glpiana> chiudiamo l'off topic per cortesia
<alfa_agos61> per glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/8941339/ non cambia niente...... non so per quale motivo poi riesco a farlo partire......
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, dammi l'output di ifconfig
<alfa_agos61> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8941367/
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, quando ti ricapita, dai il comando ifconfig. deve darti l'output come quello che vedi ora. se non appare eth0, prova con: sudo ficonfig eth0 up
<alfa_agos61> domani ci sei?
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, sì, intanto fai sta prova
<Guest36079> salve ragazzi ho un problema..sul mio portatile ho installato ubuntu e adesso per vari motivi vorrei installare windows 8. Ho creato un immagine su una pen drive ma il bios non me la visualizza nemmeno. Come posso fare?
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, nel terminale scrivi: sudo rmmod r8169             cosa che farà cadere la connessione se te lo lascia fare. poi dai: sudo modprobe r8169           e vedi se si connette
<glpiana> Guest36079, andare in un canale adatto all'argomento
<glpiana> !windows | Guest36079
<ubot-it> Guest36079: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<alfa_agos61> il comando è sudo ifconfig eth0 up ...... esatto o ficonfig
<glpiana> ifconfig
<Kaikias> ok eccomi
<Kaikias> dvd masterizzato con successo
<Kaikias> istallazione quasi riuscita
<glpiana> Kaikias, bene
<Kaikias> ma ecco il prob.  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/u2M3XSKTde1kvwgP3wyG
<Kaikias> che devo fare?
<glpiana> Kaikias, allora, kernel pae o non pae
<glpiana> vediamo
<glpiana> Kaikias, ctrl+alt+canc per riavviare il pc, appena parte la lettura del dvd premi un tasto. ti dovrebbe apparire qualcosa
<Kaikias> ok provo
<Kaikias> nulla mi compare la classica schermata lubuntu
<glpiana> Kaikias, ecco, e cosa dice quella schermata? prova senza installare, installa e altre cose, giusto?
<Kaikias> dove scelgo se provare o istallare test memoria boot dal primo disco rigido
<Kaikias> si
<Kaikias> prima ho fatto istalla
<glpiana> Kaikias, perfetto, premi F6 e dimmi se tra i parametri elencati c'è forcepae
<Kaikias> e mi ha dato quell'errore
<glpiana> Kaikias, prima si prova in ogni caso, non si installa al volo
<glpiana> comuqnue, dimmi se c'è la voce forcepae premendo f6
<Kaikias> allora con f6 si apre il menù "modalità esperto"
<glpiana> Kaikias, raccontamelo
<Kaikias> acpi=off - noapic - nolapic - edd=on - nodmraid - nomodeset - solo softwere libero
<glpiana> Kaikias, ok, premi esc
<Kaikias> fatto
<glpiana> Kaikias, vedi la lunga riga che parla di kernel? quella sopra ai tasti funzione
<Kaikias> no ti mando screen
<rnico> come faccio a installare xubuntu su os xp da penna usb?
<glpiana> Kaikias, non è necessario
<glpiana> !usb | rnico
<ubot-it> rnico: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<glpiana> !usbwin | rnico
<ubot-it> rnico: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<glpiana> Kaikias, dopo aver premuto il  tasto esc puoi scrivere dove necesssario
<glpiana> Kaikias, prmi backspace fino a che non spariscono i due trattini dopo a "splash", quindi aggiungi la parola forcepae
<Kaikias> no dopo il tasto esc si chiude il menù Mod. esperto e torna qui: https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Imw7rNqmTmoW4c87ouLA
<glpiana> Kaikias, appunto, è quello che sto dicendo
<Kaikias> ok scritto
<Kaikias> invio
<glpiana> sì
<Kaikias> fatto hato warning ma adesso sta caricando lubuntu
<rnico> grazie ora ci provo avevo gia usato usb creator ma non riuscivo
<Kaikias> ohhhhhh eccoci... ha caricato tutto adesso?
<glpiana> Kaikias, se tutto funziona, installi
<glpiana> Kaikias, considera che probabilmente, al riavvio ti darà lo stesso errore
<glpiana> Kaikias, dovrai aggiungere quel parametro a grub
<glpiana> Kaikias, ti spiego a grandi linee cosa dovrei fare perchè sto andando via
<rnico> Secondo voi gira meglio lubuntu o xubuntu in un amd 3200 64bit con 512 di ram?
<Kaikias> ok
<glpiana> Kaikias, se non si avvia, al menu di grub (se hai solo lubuntu installato, per visualizzarlo dovrai premere e tener epremuto il tasto shift in avvio, ma ti sconsiglio di eliminare windows) premi il tasto "e"
<glpiana> Kaikias, poi cerchi la riga che termina con quiet splash e aggiungi forcepae come hai fatto ora. con ctrl+x avvii
<glpiana> Kaikias, se la cosa funziona andrà resa definitiva. vieni qui, dici che hai bisogno di rendere definitivo un parametro di boot e ti spiegheranno come fare
<glpiana> oppure aspetti me domani :D
<glpiana> rnico, lubuntu è più leggero
<Kaikias> ma io vorrei soprascrivere tutto per lasciare solo lubuntu per migliorare le prestazioni
<glpiana> Kaikias, ti sconsiglio di eliminare completamente windows
<glpiana> Kaikias, la sua presenza non rallenta comunque lubuntu
<glpiana> sei comuqnue libero di fare come credi, ovviamente :)
<Kaikias> ma questo non mi occuperà spazio che potrei dedicare ad altro?'
<Kaikias> ok pèrocedo all'istallazione per ora
<glpiana> sì, occupa spazio su disco. fai tu quello che ritieni più indicato alle tue esigenze
<glpiana> io invece vado, ciao ciao
<Kaikias> ciao
<rnico> ho installato i programmi da voi elencati ma niente
<rnico> faccio partire la pennetta da bios ma non la legge
<rnic> non riesco a fa partire lubuntu o xubuntu da bios con pennetta usb
<rnic> che posso fare?
<Kaikias> ciao rnic
<Kaikias> non son oun esperto ma è da aun pò che  provo cn usb e alla fine pr prob miei sono trnato a dvd
<Kaikias> e grazie a gl ci sonop riuscito
<rnic> non riesco in nessun modo
<Kaikias> hai impostato correttemente dal bios i boot'
<rnic> ho provato 1000 programmi ma niente non riesco a farlo partire da bios
<rnic> sembra di si
<rnic> si blocca nella lettura nella pennetta
<rnic> se metto windows la pennetta parte
<rnic> e l installazione procede
<Kaikias> che sistema operativo win hai?
<rnic> xp
<Kaikias> asp
<rnic> e un pc vecchio
<little> Ciao domanda da inesperto assoluto, installando UBUNTU, mi riconoscerà la chiavetta wireless del pc o accetterà il disco di installazione driver, parliamo di un pc con su vista che vorrei eliminare..
<Kaikias> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<rnic> grazie provo subito
<rnic> però da su o dvd
<rnic> cd o dvd
<Kaikias> dvd
<Kaikias> cd credo non sia abbastanza capiente
<rnic> si si no era per capire se c era la guida su usb
<Kaikias> si c'è
<Kaikias> asp
<rnic> adesso sto provando a riscaricare lubuntu per capire se magari il problema fosse il download
<Kaikias> masterizza l'iso come descritto nella guida
<Kaikias> io ho win 7 e ho masterizzato secondo la procedura... adesso sono alle prese con altri errori durante l'istallazione ma il cd è partito e lubuntu pure solo che è andato in crash
<Kaikias> credo sia il mio portatile che ha seri problemi di HD o ram
<Kaikias> anzi se qualcuno può aiutare anchee me a capire cosa con questo prob.  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/qV9pJH9lRFOwkawLNClN
<kaikias> qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire cosa fare con questo prob.  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/qV9pJH9lRFOwkawLNClN
<kaikias> chi è imasto on?
<rnic> non so se è una cavolata ma può essere che non parte perche il pc non legge la usb in FAT32?
<kaikias> non saprei sono un novellino... però so che il sistema di avvio tramite usb è per pc più evoluti
<kaikias> è per vecchi meglio usare dvd
<alfa_agos61> glpiana ci sei ancora?
<kaikias> è andato via purtroppo
<alfa_agos61> perche avevo fatto la prova che mi aveva chiesto
<kaikias> kabrador puoi aiutarmi con questo problema?  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/lGdZ0a9GRzyxQNaPeBAA
<kaikias> la finestra non sichiude e non riesco a completare l'istallazione
<krabador> kaikias, in che punto succede?
<kaikias> mentre sto istallando
<krabador> si
<krabador> a che percentuale?
<kaikias> non lo ricordo
<kaikias> :P
<kaikias> mi ha deto però che aveva trovato qualcosa che non andava nel hardisc
<krabador> kaikias, con hd rovinato, puo' succedere
<krabador> kaikias, fa partire lubuntu come "prova lubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> mandami screenshot di gparted
<kaikias> fatto prima con Glpiana
<krabador> riposta, allora
<kaikias> ho avviato la versione prova e stavo istallando
<kaikias> ti mando gli screen che ho dato a lui
<krabador> kaikias, senza l'opzione forcepae non parte ?
<kaikias> si è partito con quella opzione
<krabador> kaikias, hai 14.10?
<kaikias> si
<kaikias> che faccio, questa finestra di crash non va via
<kaikias> provo a riavviare?
<krabador> si
<kaikias> avevo scelto di sovrascrivere tutto
<kaikias> è un problema?
<krabador> se non era tua intenzione si
<kaikias> ok tutto apposto... ho riavviato... adesso sono nella schermata classica in cui mi chiede se voglio provare o istallare ecc
<krabador> prova
<kaikias> sempre usando il comando forcepae?
<krabador> se non partiva senza, si
<kaikias> sta facendo i calcoli
<kaikias> è normale che prima che carichi il sistema mi dia un messaggio di Warning
<kaikias> ?
<kaikias> bho ok si è avviato
<kaikias> adesso sono nella schermata ufficiale di lubuntu
<kaikias> ritento l'istallazione?
<kaikias> o visto cosa è successo procedo diversamente?
<krabador> kaikias, fa partire l'installazione dal terminale
<kaikias> fatto
<kaikias> sono al terzo passaggio
<krabador> kaikias, dal terminale?
<krabador> kaikias, che comando hai mandato
<kaikias> asp no dall'iìcona sul desk
<krabador> "fatto"?
<kaikias> torno indietro?
<krabador> chiudi e manda dal terminale
<kaikias> come faccio dal terminale puoi essere più preciso :P
<kaikias> ma soprattutto come accedo al terminale?
<krabador> sono al telefono, dammi un attimo
<kaikias> ok
<krabador> kaikias, se hai fatto prova lubyntu
<kaikias> si
<krabador> ce l'hai nel menu
<kaikias> mio menù: Accessori,Audio e Video, Grafica, Internet, Ufficio, strumenti di sistema, preferenze,esegui, chiudi sessione.
<krabador> ctrl alt t
<kaikias> ok potrebbe però essere LXTerminal?
<kaikias> è in accessori
<krabador> si
<kaikias> ok entrato
<kaikias> che comando gli do?
<kaikias> che comando gli do?
<domemanc> Salve a tutti
<domemanc> volevo chiedere come avviare lubuntu live da provare su ubunru 14.04
<domemanc> gia' caricato file iso
<domemanc> con disk creator
<krabador> kaikias, ubiquity gtk_ui
<krabador> kaikias, scrivi questo nel terminale
<krabador> kaikias, esegui poi i normali passi dell'installazione
<kaikias> ok
<krabador> domemanc, cosa vuoi fare di preciso?
<domemanc> siccome attualmente ho installato ubuntu 14.04 ma va molto lento cosi volevo provare live di lubuntu
<domemanc> ho caricato file iso con disk creator
<domemanc> per avviarlo devo farlo dal boot?
<krabador> domemanc, allora fa la pendrive di lubuntu , e falla partire in boot
<krabador> si
<domemanc> ok grazie
<kaikias> krabador non è cambiato nulla... ti mando screen dell'errore
<kaikias> avviene quasi alal fine dell'istallazione
<renatino86> ciao a tutti..ho un problema nell'installare ubuntu..
<enzotib> !dettagli | renatino86
<ubot-it> renatino86: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<enzotib> kaikias, sul terminale dove hai lanciato l'installazione, c'è qualche nuova scritta?
<renatino86> salvo il file nella pennina usb metto nel boot la priorita a usb hdd ma con il riavvio nn parte il programma..
<kaikias> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/z6SEzZygSlqw3xdKkmVT
<enzotib> renatino86, come salvi il file sulla pendrive?
<kaikias> no sul terminale solo il comando che gli ho dato
<renatino86> con il programma unboot
<kaikias> dando quel comando mi ha sempre aperto la fginestra di istallazione che mi apriva dall'icona sul desk
<renatino86> unetbootin
<renatino86> scusa..:)
<kaikias> ho rifatto la procedura di istallazione e alla fine questo errore
<enzotib> renatino86, da Windows?
<renatino86> si windows 8
<renatino86> ubuntu 14.04
<enzotib> renatino usa questo...
<enzotib> !usbwin | renatino86
<ubot-it> renatino86: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<kaikias> ma non ho capito.... krabador mi ha lasciato così ???????????
<enzotib> renatino86, e controlla la checksum
<enzotib> !md5 | renatino86
<ubot-it> renatino86: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<enzotib> kaikias, il disco è buono?
<enzotib> kaikias, la gente ha anche altre cose da fare
<renatino86> grazie
<kaikias> come tutti ma poteva avvisarmi
<kaikias> stavamo parlando
<kaikias> cmq no problem mi basta riuscire a risolvere
<enzotib> kaikias, cos'altro c'è sul disco?
<kaikias> sai dirmi come verifico le condizioni del disco? C'è il vecchio sistema operativo che sto cercando di sovrascrivere con questa istallazione di lubuntu.
<enzotib> kaikias, cominciamo, da terminale (magari aprine un altro) con il comando "mount", premi invio e metti tutto l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | kaikias
<ubot-it> kaikias: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kaikias> ho provato ad istallare dall'icona sul desk e poi sotto consiglio di Krabador avviando l'istallazione dal terminale ma mi da sempre lo stesso errore alla fine
<enzotib> kaikias, l'avvio da terminale doveva servire a leggere eventuali messaggi sul terminale, che a quanto pare non ci sono
<kaikias> ok
<kaikias> premetto che quello che mi hai appena suggerito di fare per me è arabo :P perdonami ma sono alle prime armi ed è già un successo che sia riuscito ad istallare la versione prova
<kaikias> allora riapro il terminale
<kaikias> ho un prob. con la finestra che mi dice che l'istallazione è andata in crash... non si chiude
<kaikias> resta tutto bloccato
<kaikias> riavvio?
<kaikias> o procedo cmq?
<enzotib> kaikias, non riesci ad usare un terminale?
<enzotib> kaikias, magari prova a premere Ctrl-C sul vecchio terminale che hai aperto
<kaikias> ho aperto quello nuovo adesso?
<enzotib> kaikias, scrivi mount e premi invio
<kaikias> fatto
<kaikias> serie di righe incomprensibili adesso?
<enzotib> kaikias, seleziona tutto quello che è uscito, eventualmente ingrandendo la finestra del terminale
<enzotib> kaikias, tasto destro e seleziona copia dal menu
<enzotib> kaikias, poi vai all'indirizzo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ e incolla il testo
<kaikias> fatto
<enzotib> kaikias, metti il tuo nick e premi il pulsante "Paste"
<kaikias> asp vado al link
<kaikias> tutto fatto
<kaikias> a che serve?
<enzotib> kaikias, dopo che premi il pulsante paste, l'indirizzo della pagina cambia, copia l'indirizzo qui
<kaikias> pastebin.ubuntu.com/8943586/
<enzotib> kaikias, ora scrivi lsblk e ripeti la procedura con l'output che esce
<kaikias> ok
<enzotib> kaikias, avrai capito che è un modo perché io possa leggere quello che ti restituiscono i comandi, e quindi cerchi di capire come procedere
<kaikias> si :D
<kaikias> pastebin.ubuntu.com/8943692/
<puccios> Ciao a tutti, ho acquistato da poco un pc, ho subito montato ubuntu, e tutto fila liscio. Dopo 1 oretta, mentre navigo in wireless, vengo disconnesso. Il pc freeza, e lo spengo tenendo premuto il tasto dello spegnimento. Al riavvio, non trova piu alcuna rete wifi disponibile. Chi mi aiuta a capire il problema?
<enzotib> kaikias, sudo parted -l
<kaikias> devo digitarlo proprio così: sudo parted -!
<domemanc> salve problemi connessione wireless
<enzotib> kaikias, è meno elle, non meno punto esclamativo
<domemanc> non riesco ad accedere in wireless portatile
<kaikias> ah ok
<domemanc> mi da errore fuori rete
<domemanc> ora sono collegato via cavo
<domemanc> la scheda rileva connessione ma non va
<kaikias> pastebin.ubuntu.com/943793/
<enzotib> kaikias, sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<domemanc> problema dopo aver provato lubuntu al riavvio di ubuntu non si collega
<puccios> Ciao enzobit, riesci a darmi una mano quando finisci con kaikias?
<enzotib> puccios, ho letto, ma purtroppo non saprei cosa e dove guardare
<puccios> grazie enzobit, sai a chi posso rivolgermi per un aiuto?
<enzotib> puccios, magari prova a vedere se nel file /var/log/syslog c'è qualche informazione di errore
<puccios> ok è già qualcosa
<kaikias> pastebin.ubuntu.com/8943898/
<enzotib> kaikias, eri ancora on parted -l che faceva una domanda. Premi Ctrl-C e ripeti il comando sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<kaikias> cavolo c'era uno spazio tra fsck e "/"
<kaikias> ora ti mando il resto
<kaikias> pastebin.ubuntu.com/8943965/
<enzotib> kaikias, premi la lettera s per rispondere sì
<kaikias> ha ridotto il numero di inode liberi errato
<enzotib> kaikias, ha finito?
<kaikias> ripremo s?
<enzotib> kaikias, facciamo così, interrompi e facciamoglielo fare tutto da solo
<enzotib> kaikias, Control-C e poi sudo fsck -y /dev/sda1
<kaikias> asp
<kaikias> gli ho ridato SI e adesso mi dice file sistem modificato!
<enzotib> kaikias, ok
<enzotib> kaikias, quindi ha finito
<kaikias> si
<enzotib> kaikias, prova comunque a dare sudo fsck -y /dev/sda1, che non dovrebbe fare quasi niente, se ha già corretto gli errori
<kaikias> pastebin.ubuntu.com/8944020/
<kaikias> ok provo
<kaikias> fatto - pastebin.ubuntu.com/8944061/
<enzotib> kaikias, ok, ora riavvia per riprovare l'installazione
<kaikias> riavvio tutto il sistema?
<enzotib> kaikias, sì
<kaikias> ok
<robyp64> Salve ho formattato la partizione di ubuntu14.04 e riavviando il computer mi da errore no such partition come posso risolvere il problema?
<robyp64> premetto che ho windows vista
<enzotib> robyp64, perché l'hai formattata?
<robyp64> perchè il computer e della mia compagna e non lo voleva più
<renatino86> non parte proprio neanche avviandolo con il programma che mi avete consigliato..
<puccios> enzobit, appena accendo, in alto a destra compare subito, ---> disconnessa, si è fuori dalla rete
<puccios> ti aiuta in qualche modo?
<kaikias> ok faccio partire in versione prova o istallo direttamente?
<enzotib> robyp64, devi ripristinare il bootloader di Windows, con un disco di Windows, ce l'hai?
<robyp64> no
<enzotib> kaikias, sarebbe lo stesso, io in genere parto sempre prima in prova e poi clicco sull'icona di installazione
<kaikias> ok
<robyp64> posso farlo anche con l'usb?
<enzotib> robyp64, non saprei, non è una cosa che mi capita spesso, diciamo mai
<enzotib> puccios, niente di utile nel log?
<kaikias> caz ho scordato che dovevo usare forcepae
<kaikias> come torno indietro dalla schermata di WARNING?
<puccios> enzobit , ho provato a far partire ubuntu in modalità live, ma anche li stesso messaggio, ma caspita , prima andava
<enzotib> kaikias, spegni, fai prima
<puccios> enzobit c'è un modo per vedere se la scheda di rete funziona correttamente? se la rivela collegata? non so..
<enzotib> !tab | puccios stai continuamente sbagliando il mio nick
<ubot-it> puccios stai continuamente sbagliando il mio nick: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<enzotib> puccios, lspci su pastebin
<puccios> scusami tanto, enzotib, chiedo venia
<domemanc> Salve qualcuno sa come aggiornare antivirus clamtk
<domemanc> da applicazione quando vado a fare aggiornamento non fa nulla
<puccios> si enzotib, dammi un attimo che devo passare l'output da chiavetta
<puccios> enzotib , lspci richiesto --> http://pastebin.com/SKwvvTdW
<enzotib> puccios, lspci -ks 02:00.0
<puccios> enzotib, lspci -ko 02:00.0 --> http://pastebin.com/KLmXVfrh
<domemanc> Salve qualcuno sa come aggiornare antivirus clamtk
<domemanc> da applicazione quando vado a fare aggiornamento non fa nulla
<enzotib> puccios, ma non hai un cavo per collegarti, così fai prima?
<enzotib> puccios, comunque iwconfig
<puccios> hai ragione , aspetta che lo cerco
<robyp64> quando digito il comando ls mi da (hd0) (hdo,msdos2) (hd0,msdos1) che cosa significa?
<renatino86> ragazzi AIUTOOO..faccio passo passo tutto il procedimento ma nn riesco a avviare ubuntu prima di windows x l'installazione..ho provato anche con wubi ma niente da fare mi dice: cannot install into C:/ubuntu. there is another file or directory with this name. please remove it before continuing. per maggiori informazioni, consultare il file con i mes
<renatino86> saggi di errore: C:\user\utente\appdata\local\temp\wubi-14.04-rev286.log
<puccioss> enzotib, sei qua giusto?
<guest87> buonasera a tutti
<enzotib> puccioss, per il momento sì
<enzotib> renatino86, NON usare Wubi
<ppaots> Buona sera qualcuno è riuscito magari seguendo una guida completa installare driver per card reader Realtek rts 5229, ho trovato diversi tutorial e pure il driver ma la procedura non mi porta a buon fine. grazie
<renatino86> si ma nn riesco neanche con usb
<guest87> una domanda, come faccio a configurare la stampante con lubuntu
<puccioss> enzotib, http://pastebin.com/kNH40kbr
<enzotib> renatino86, se non si avvia l'installazione prima di Windows significa che non hai impostato correttamente il BIOS oppure hai fatto male la pendrive, non si scappa
<enzotib> puccioss, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<enzotib> guest87, in genere vai in impostazioni -> stampanti e la trovi
<puccioss> unico output --> wlan0     No scan results
<Marianna> Ciao, è la prima volta che faccio domande in questo forum, spero di aver azzeccato la chat
<enzotib> puccioss, ripetilo qualche altra volta
<Marianna> ho fatto l'upgrade a ubuntu 14.10 oggi
<enzotib> Marianna, tanto per cominciare, non è un forum ;P
<Marianna> e ora non riesco a modificare la luminosità
<Marianna> si la chat :)
<puccioss> stesso output enzotib, qui ci son 50 reti almeno, e non ne trova :/
<puccioss> enzotib: adesso mi da wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Device or resource busy
<puccioss> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Device or resource busy
<renatino86> enzotib:ma se ci sono altri file nella usb ci sono problemi?
<enzotib> puccioss, sì, ogni tanto lo fa, è normale
<enzotib> renatino86, come fanno a esserci altri file, dato che il programma pialla tutto?
<renatino86> il programma nn mi ha piallato nulla..
<enzotib> renatino86, allora non ha funzionato il programma
<renatino86> ok provo un altra volta..
<enzotib> renatino86, magari formatta prima FAT32 la pendrive
<enzotib> gente, io ora devo andare, vi saluto
<puccioss> ciao enzotib, e grazie
<enzotib> ciao puccioss
<renatino86> ok grazie..
<renatino86> ciao enzotib
<Marianna> ciao ragazzi c'è qualcuno che potrebbe darmi un attimo una mano con ubuntu 14.10?
<puccioss> e riciao
<puccioss> C'è qualcuno che mi aiuta a capire perchè tutto d'un colpo il mio wifi non trova alcuna rete?
<Guest70820> salve io ho installato ieri ubuntu 14.10 ma mi va lento
<guest87> bella funziona tutto! =)
<Guest70820> mi dicono che può essere un problema di scheda video
<Guest70820> voi che dite
<Marianna> io non riesco a modificare la luminosità dello schermo
<puccioss> C'è qualcuno che mi aiuta a capire perchè tutto d'un colpo il mio ubuntu 14.04 non trova più alcuna rete wifi?
<kaikias> enzotib puoi spiegarmi perchè all'avvio devo usare il comando forcepae? dopo l'istallazione non sarà più necessario giusto?
<andrea-> buonasera
<Guest70820> nemmeno a me funziona sempre il wifi
<andrea-> guardando questo  http://it.tinypic.com/r/26446ec/8   mi sapreste dire cosè quella partizione selezionata in verde perfavore?
<renatino86> ciao ragazzi sono riuscita a mettere ubuntu nella pendrive ma nn va al riavvio..
<renatino86> come posso fare?
<renatino86> nel boot ho dato la priorita su usb hdd..
<renatino86> ciao a tutti..
<renatino86> ciao
<rena> ciao
<puccioss> ciao a tutti. Ho installato ubuntu 14.04 , su impostazioni di sistema ho presente solo sicurezza, lingua, stampanti, e gestore aggiornamenti. Come mai non ci sono altri settaggi? schermo , mouse? e altro ancora?
<enzotib> dovrebbero esserci
<puccioss> ciao enzotib bentornato, poco fa mi stavi aiutando con il wifi. Ricordi? Sai come è andata a finire? che mo funziona da solo di colpo
<enzotib> puccioss, sì mi ricordo, meglio così, e speriamo che non ricapiti
<puccioss> vedo che pero è instabile il segnale, ma naviga come se non lo fosse. spero solo non mi ricapiti
<puccioss> enzotib, ho installato ubuntu 14.04 , e non ho rimosso niente, a meno di un player, se vado sul tasto di spegnimento, e clicco su impostazioni di sistema non vedo altro che quello elencato sopra
<enzotib> puccioss, dpkg --get-selections ubuntu-desktop
<puccioss> nessun pacchetto corrispondente a ubuntu-desktop
<puccioss> non capisco come non ci sia di default, bho! devo forse installare unity-control-center ?
<enzotib> puccioss, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<puccioss> ok 123 mb da installare
<puccioss> come mai non stava installato enzotib ? cosi giusto per chiacchierare
<enzotib> puccioss, parliamo di ubuntu o di qualche derivata, che so, xubuntu, kubuntu o altro?
<puccioss> ah cavolo, adesso su impostazioni di sistema c'è tutto
<puccioss> parliamo di ubuntu 14.04
<puccioss> scaricata ieri dal sito ufficiale, e montata sul pc che ho acquistato 4 ore fa
<enzotib> puccioss, è ben strano, una installazione normale ha tutto quello che hai adesso, compreso il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop
<puccioss> durante l'installazione ho messo pass wifi, ed ho detto di prendere gli aggiornamenti, nessun errore durante l'installazione
<enzotib> puccioss, vai anche su Impostazioni della lingua, in genere c'è sempre qualcosa da completare lì
<puccioss> ok enzotib vado e torno, comunque veramente gentile e disponibile
<puccioss> si infatti il supporto lingue non era completo
<kaikias> enzotib scusami ma sto provando senza sosta... è giusta la scelta d spuntare questa opzione? le altre non hanno senzo per me... parto da una base con win 7 e voglio solo lubuntu su questo portatile. mi confermi please https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/NBdCdo28Qeixt26xRifY
<enzotib> puccioss, poi installa ubuntu-restricted-extras
<enzotib> kaikias, sì, se vuoi solo lubuntu va bene
<enzotib> kaikias, ma eri tu con il disco che non andava?
<kaikias> ok
<kaikias> si
<kaikias> non sonop ancora riuscito ad istallare
<enzotib> kaikias, ma ha dato più errori di disco?
<kaikias> no mi si è spento più volte durante l'istallazione... credo sia mancata tensione dal cavo di alimentazione
<kaikias> se riesco ad arrivare alla fine dell'istallazione ti faccio sapere
<enzotib> kaikias, se si è spento potrebbe essere di nuovo essere stata danneggiata la partizione
<kaikias> ho qualche dubbio perchè mi è capitato anche prima che avviassi l'istallazione :P
<enzotib> a dopo
<kaikias> a dopo
<seitan> salve
<fra_ncesco> ciao! avrei bisogno di un supporto per provare ad installare ubuntu 14 in modalità desktop sul mio pc
<krabador> fra_ncesco, chiedi
<fra_ncesco> allora io ho un hp pavillio 15, per installare ubuntu ho scelto di farlo tramite chiavetta usb
<fra_ncesco> ho formattato la chiavetta che ho,
<faust> pensavo di servisse un cd vergine
<faust> ti*
<fra_ncesco> con il SW unibootin ci ho "messo" sopra ubuntu 14 64 bit
<fra_ncesco> ed ho provato a riavviare il pc. non ha funzionato.
<fra_ncesco> allora girovagando su forum ho provato cambiando le impostazioni dell'avvio del pc
<fra_ncesco> mettendo come risorsa l'usb prima del sistema operativo che ho
<fra_ncesco> ma niente. ho anche provato a disabilitare il secure boot ma ancora niente, ogni volta parte windows
<fra_ncesco> come fare?
<krabador> fra_ncesco, la versione deve essere a 64 bit
<fra_ncesco> è quella
<krabador> va disabiltato secure boot
<krabador> !usbwin | faust
<ubot-it> faust: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<fra_ncesco> l'ho fatto
<krabador> !usbwin | fra_ncesco
<ubot-it> fra_ncesco: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> usa questo
<krabador> per fare la pendrive
<kaikias> domanda da 1 milione di euro... quando termina l'istallazione al riavvio scompaiono le icone dal desktop?
<krabador> ed assicurati che la pendrive venga vista correttamente da bios
<krabador> kaikias, si
<kaikias> ohhhhhh quindi a questo punto possos togliere il cd?
<krabador> fra_ncesco, assicurandoti poi che sia la prima periferica di boot
<krabador> kaikias, si
<krabador> kaikias, se hai installato ed hai riavviato
<kaikias> e al riavvio devo riportare le root in ordine?
<krabador> kaikias, apri il terminale, manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<kaikias> aspetta aspetta mi sono confuso
<krabador> kaikias, rileggi pure con calma
<kaikias> a cosa mi serve e cosa dovrei fare???
<krabador> la linea che ti ho mandato,da scrivere ed inviare nel terminale,  chiede gli aggiornamenti, ed installa dei componenti utili come il flash e l'unrar
<kaikias> e la devo scrivere così come l'hai inviata? con "&&" a separarre i sudo??
<krabador> si, copia ed incolla direttamente nel terminale
<kaikias> ottimo ok
<kaikias> mi ridici i tasti veloci per aprire il terminale?
<krabador> ctrl alt t
<kaikias> da accessori non mi fa aprire
<kaikias> ok
<krabador> kaikias, http://pastie.org/pastes/9712578/text?key=pkfwn0yycjrqg0ekpxatuw questa è una lista di quello che si installa con lubuntu-restricted-extras
<fra_ncesco> ok ha finito di installare ubuntu sulla chiavetta ora provo a riavviare semplicemente il pc (la prima periferica èè la chiavetta)
<fra_ncesco> ?
<jester-> fra_ncesco: se deve fare ba bbot sa usb si
<jester-> boot
<kaikias> krabador forse ho aperto troppo presto il lettore dvd ... dimmi che non ho distrutto tutto : https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Pukc8FEFSzqqyqDIiTiC
<jester-> kaikias: pare piu il disco ciucco
<krabador> kaikias, come ti dicevo prima
<krabador> si
<krabador> ottime probabilità disco sia andato
<neomaxer> salve,
<neomaxer> esiste un modo per regolare la stampante.. ora stampa bene anche troppo
<kaikias> quindi?
<neomaxer> in win so che ci sono la modalità bozza e il fornte retro
<neomaxer> nel senso che  stampa un lato giri i fogli e stampa l'altro
<jester-> neomaxer: dipende dal driver della stampante se lo permette
<cristian_c> neomaxer, beh, io queste cose le regolavo dalle proprietà della stampante
<neomaxer> anche io ma qui non lo vedo...
<cristian_c> oppure quando hai l'anteprima e ci sono le proprietà stesse di stampa
<neomaxer> e mi sebra strano
<cristian_c> controlla bene
<neomaxer> con win lo fa
<cristian_c> neomaxer, posta schermata
<neomaxer> addirittura con android
<neomaxer> come si fa?
<cristian_c> neomaxer, ?
<cristian_c> neomaxer, con android mi sa che è dura
<cristian_c> ma qui android non c'entra
<neomaxer> fidati ho la app e stampo che e una bellezza
<neomaxer> lo so era per dire
<jester-> neomaxer: no n è stra anche in winz non è il sistema che lo fa ma il driver della printer
<neomaxer> mi sembra strano no esista una modalità bozza e un fronte retro
<jester-> ba vè
<neomaxer> quindi? che devo fare?
<cristian_c> neomaxer, a me sembra strano che tu dica che non esista
<jester-> neomaxer: andare in proprietà stampante  e vedere si è possibile
<cristian_c> il fronte retro dipende dalla stampante
<neomaxer> fronte retro manuale no automatico
<neomaxer> cmq home - strumenti sistema -stampanti
<neomaxer> ora
<cristian_c> neomaxer, io faccio così per il fronte retro: stampo prima le dispari e poi le pari
<neomaxer> l'ho pensato anche io ma prima il vero probleme  la bozza...
<neomaxer> devo scegliere una qualità di stampa se no mi mangio litri di inchiostro
<cristian_c> neomaxer, ripeto, per la bozza, ci sono tre opzioni, in Qualità, se non sbaglio
<cristian_c> neomaxer, diciamo che non cerchi bene
<neomaxer> ci sono
<neomaxer> carta comune  busta, fotografica
<cristian_c> neomaxer, hai risolto con l'audio in kaffeine?
<cristian_c> neomaxer, quello è formato carta, non c'entra
<neomaxer> non ancora
<cristian_c> neomaxer, hai installato pavucontrol?
<neomaxer> come faccio uno scrren e ve lo mando?
<cristian_c> neomaxer, stamp
<cristian_c> il tasto stamp
<neomaxer> mi preme di più la stampante
<cristian_c> !image | neomaxer
<ubot-it> neomaxer: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fra_ncesco> niente, ho provato tutto come mi avete detto ma continua ad entrare su windows
<fra_ncesco> vi carico la foto che ho fatto alle impostazioni del boot del bios
<cristian_c> fra_ncesco, hai uefi quindi?
<fra_ncesco> si, scusa pensavo di ricevere lo stesso tecnico di prima >.<
<neomaxer> come incollo lo screen sul sito?
<cristian_c> fra_ncesco, ma winz è in modalità fastboot?
<cristian_c> neomaxer, non lo incolli, lo carichi
<neomaxer> ok ma lo stamp dove lo metto dopo
<fra_ncesco> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/GukYPAPQm2Kn9EjLKmXy
<fra_ncesco> nono
<neomaxer> dove trovo lo screen?
<neomaxer> nessuno?
<cristian_c> neomaxer, ?
<cristian_c> neomaxer, ma di cosa stai parlando?
<cristian_c> fra_ncesco, io vedo il secureboot attivo
<neomaxer> ho fatto lo screen premendo stamp ora dove trovo l'immagine creata da caricare sul sitoimageshack
<fra_ncesco> ciao
<cristian_c> neomaxer, nella home
<cristian_c> solitamente
<fra_ncesco> ho provato anche con il secure boot disattivato ma niente
<fra_ncesco> accede a windows
<cristian_c> fra_ncesco, che pc è?
<fra_ncesco> hp pavillio 15
<fra_ncesco> pavillion*
<cristian_c> fra_ncesco, ubuntu a 32 o a 64 bit?
<fra_ncesco> 65
<fra_ncesco> 64*
<cristian_c> lol
<fra_ncesco> xD
<fra_ncesco> so?
<fra_ncesco> come faccio :(((
<cristian_c> fra_ncesco, sto pensando
<fra_ncesco> ok grazie :)
<cristian_c> fra_ncesco, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4591695
<cristian_c> fra_ncesco, l'utente pare abbia il tuo stesso problema
<neomaxer> ora come condivido lo screen fatto?
<cristian_c> <ubot-it> neomaxer: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<neomaxer> registrato.. come vi passo i link
<fra_ncesco> ma non sono ancora riuscito ad installarlo
<cristian_c> neomaxer, non devi registrarti
<cristian_c> almeno non a tutti i servizi
<cristian_c> fra_ncesco, spiegati
<fra_ncesco> e poi sto cercando di installare la versione desktop, quindi senza partizionamenti
<cristian_c> fra_ncesco, il tipo non riesce ad avviare, a quanto leggo
<cristian_c> fra_ncesco, non diciamo sciocchezze, desktop non significa privo di partizioni
<fra_ncesco> ok scusa, io comunque lo sto cercando di installare senza una partizione specifica per lui, si può no?
<fra_ncesco> è la versione di prova c'è scritto da qualche parte
<fra_ncesco> per vedere se l'hw supporta ubuntu
<cristian_c> fra_ncesco, c'è sempre una partizione
<jester-> come dire la mia casa non ha i locali
<cristian_c> fra_ncesco, sì, giusto, ma mi viene il dubbio che tu non abbia letto il topic che ho linkato
<cristian_c> jester-, lol
<fra_ncesco> ok, il tipo dice che gli esce questa schermata
<fra_ncesco> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSchJx1MvHxrU9E6eBqODSFoavaqzsJuitcJcLey_-o5u2nWP5CjA
<fra_ncesco> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSchJx1MvHxrU9E6eBqODSFoavaqzsJuitcJcLey_-o5u2nWP5CjA
<fra_ncesco> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSchJx1MvHxrU9E6eBqODSFoavaqzsJuitcJcLey_-o5u2nWP5CjA
<fra_ncesco> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSchJx1MvHxrU9E6eBqODSFoavaqzsJuitcJcLey_-o5u2nWP5CjA
<fra_ncesco> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSchJx1MvHxrU9E6eBqODSFoavaqzsJuitcJcLey_-o5u2nWP5CjA
<kaikias> qualìè il comando per avviare il file di istallazione da terminale?
<jester-> kaikias: i cosa
<jester-> di
<fra_ncesco> ciao, scusa ma sono uscito x sbaglio
<kaikias> si scusa non sai di che parlo se non te lo spiego...
<jester-> fra_ncesco: nu ti ha sbattuto fora il bot per spam
<cristian_c> fra_ncesco, no, il bot ti ha buttato fuori perché spammavi
<fra_ncesco> a ok
<jester-> ma forse anche per troll
<cristian_c> lol
<fra_ncesco> volevo solo postare la foto che ha postato il tizio nel topic
<fra_ncesco> nel senso che lui da quanto ho capito ubuntu lo ha gia installato
<kaikias> devo ritentare di istallare lubuntu solo che la finestra di istallazione si è bloccara perchè è andato in crash il programma di istallazione avviato dal desktop...
<fra_ncesco> difatti vede cose a cui io non sono ancora riuscito ad arrivare
<cristian_c> fra_ncesco, ok
<jester-> !intallazione | kaikias centra na sega il terminale
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'intallazione'
<kaikias> quindi volevo far ripartire il programma di istallazione dal terminale
<jester-> !installazione | kaikias centra na sega il terminale
<ubot-it> kaikias centra na sega il terminale: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> fra_ncesco, qui è più adeguato: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=576708
<kaikias> questa cosa l'ho provata oggi pome con krabador e enzo per vedere se comparivano stringhe di errore durante l'istallazione nel terminale
<jester-> kaikias: leggi la guida e seguila
<fra_ncesco> l'avevo gia guardato quel topic prima di scrivervi
<fra_ncesco> e ovviamente ho già fatto quel che c'è scritto
<jester-> fra_ncesco: se non riesci a fa boot da usb non c'entra ubuntu
<cristian_c> fra_ncesco, il topic è lungo
<jester-> leggiti il man del pc
<cristian_c> essì
<fra_ncesco> ma lo so che ubuntu non c'entra, ma pensavo che il vostro 'servizio' fosse rivolto anche a chi lo volesse installare
<fra_ncesco> ma a quanto pare..
<kaikias> ok sarò + chiaro
<jester-> fra_ncesco: e quello anche facciamo a se non roesci a far partire il pc da ub che possiamo fare noi
<kaikias> è un intero pome che seguo l'istallazione e ogni volta per un motivo o per un altro arrivo al 99% e/o esce un errore o si spegne il pc
<jester-> kaikias: controllato d5su della iso
<jester-> ?
<kaikias> quindi volevo monitorare tramite terminale (come già fatto oggi pome) cosa succede.
<jester-> kaikias: usato usb sana o cd non riscivibile? il disco è sano?
<fra_ncesco> sinceramente non so, quel che ho notato in giro è che è abbastanza normale con gli ultimi pc avere problemi ad installare un os alternativo a win se c'è gia win sopra
<fra_ncesco> proprio visti questi problemi ho pensato di chiedere a voi
<kaikias> si il disco era sano anche se adesso ho qualche dubbio... però fino alla versione di prova mi ci fa arrivare il disco
<cristian_c> fra_ncesco, quali tentativi hai fatto non si capisce
<jester-> fra_ncesco: le guide bisogne seguirle
<jester-> !uefi | fra_ncesco
<ubot-it> fra_ncesco: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> eh, c'è la guida a uefi, l'hai seguita fra_ncesco ?
<fra_ncesco> si!
<kaikias> è possibile che sia danneggiato solo in parte e non mi permetta di concludere l'istallazione?? praticamente arrivo fino alla scremata di benvenuto ma non mi da la possibilità di riavviare il pc per concludere
<kaikias> danneggiatooo
<cristian_c> kaikias, smontalo e caricalo su un pc funzionante
<cristian_c> *montalo
<kaikias> c'è modo di verificare se il cd è ok?
<cristian_c> e fai i test di integrità al disco
<cristian_c> ahhh, cd
<jester-> kaikias: sono possibili tutte le ipoteso sopra descritte
<jester-> kaikias: quindi vai per sclusioine
<cristian_c> eh
<kaikias> sto riavviando vediamo che succede
<jester-> kaikias: 1 controllare i sum della iso
<cristian_c> !md5 | kaikias
<ubot-it> kaikias: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<jester-> se giusto riscrivere la iso su cd normale e non riscrivibile,
<jester-> kaikias: dopo di che se ancora persiste il problema c'ò da pansare che hd sia andato
<cristian_c> fra_ncesco, puoi fornire il nome completo del file .iso?
<fra_ncesco> ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64
<cristian_c> fra_ncesco, e cosa fai per avviare il boot?
<cristian_c> da usb?
<fra_ncesco> in che senso?
<fra_ncesco> riavvio il pc, nella scaletta del boot l'os windows sta sotto la chiavetta/CD
<cristian_c> fra_ncesco, beh, ho fatto due domande
<fra_ncesco> si da usb
<cristian_c> fra_ncesco, ci sono tasti funzione per far apparire il menù di boot all'avvio, solitamente
<cristian_c> fra_ncesco, e non hai provato da dvd?
<fra_ncesco> visto ch enon ci sono riavvio il pc premendo riavvio+shift cosi accedo alle impostazioni del riavvio
<jester-> fra_ncesco: leggi il manuale del pc
<fra_ncesco> e per modificare la scaletta faccio modifica uefi-firmware cosi si riavvia e al riavvio posso entrare nel bios/uefi
<cristian_c> fra_ncesco, ma poi hai provato con il dvd?
<fra_ncesco> non ho dvd
<kaikias> ok ho bisogno di sapre come risolvere questo problema ...  dopo aver scelto dal GNU GRUB ubuntu . https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/v2NbNkaLSgmTu5C9I4Ex compare questo errore : https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/LklcLmOpTO6CeGJHotQp
<kaikias> come faccio ad istallare la nuova versione sovrascrivendo la vecchia e senza danneggiare gli altri sistemi?
<jester-> !ripristino | kaikias
<ubot-it> kaikias: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<kaikias> la procedura standard ri ripristino non funziona
<kaikias> ecco il risultato...  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/R7StIGEIQjKxYLAyFbCA
<kaikias> qulcuno può aiutarmi?
<gelatina63> buonasera a tutti....
<gelatina63> avrei bisogno di un aiuto per quanto riguarda la pulizia di xubuntu
<gelatina63> mi spiego....in questi giorni, a volte con il vostro supporto, ho istallato e disistallato programmi, ed ora, oltre ad essere lenta la connessione, ho skype che no mi fa entrare con il login
<jester-> !pulireubuntu | gelatina63
<ubot-it> gelatina63: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<NowYOUDIE> qualcuno disposto ad aiutare un noob?
<luk387> buonasera; per il problema di skype di consiglio di rinominare la cartella .Skype presente nella cartella home. da la riapri skype e ti creerà un nuovo profilo
<jester-> !qualcuno | NowYOUDIE
<ubot-it> NowYOUDIE: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Chertan> mah
<luk387> ed ecco la mia domanda tecnica: sto configurando un server ircd ma riesco a collegarmi solo tramite localhost. sapete dirmi come configurare il file /etc/ircd-hybrid/ircd.conf in maniera tale che accetti tutti gli ip di una subnet?
<jester-> luk387: ill sysadmin uffuciaaale è remix_tj ma vista l'ora è away
<luk387> jester: ok grazie
<gelatina63> scusate per andare in paste, per farvi vedere cosa è uscito, come faccio?
<jester-> !paste
<Chertan> !paste | gelatina63
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubot-it> gelatina63: please see above
<gelatina63> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8949506/
<jester-> gelatina63: ls -la non centra con pulire
<jester-> se il primo comando non ha srirtito effetti passa ai successivi
<jester-> gelatina63: sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`  e sudo apt-get autoremove
<dmnik> root
<gelatina63> jester, ho digitato quello che mi  hai scritto, ma il primo mi da errore, e il secondo comando non trovato...
<jester-> gelatina63: scrivi bene o fai un copia incolla
<gelatina63> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8949694/
<gelatina63> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8949694/
<gelatina63> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8949725/
<jester-> gelatina63: sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<gelatina63> jester, lo sai che la cam funzionava....l'ho provata sul portatile di mio marito, e visto che andava, sono riuscita ad istallarla sul mio!!!!
<gelatina63> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8949775/
<jester-> gelatina63: non ha pacchetti da rimuover dai sudo apt-get autoremove
<gelatina63> e per skype che no mi fa entrare, che faccio...lo disistallo e reinstallo?
<jester-> gelatina63: cioè?
<gelatina63> quando faccio il login, mi dice che sono gia enttrata su questo computer
<gelatina63> ho provato ad uscire, spegnere e riavviare, ma mi fa la stessa cosa
<jester-> gelatina63: rm -r .skype cosi rifai il login
<jester-> gelatina63: rm -r .Skype cosi rifai il login
<jester-> S maiuscola
<gelatina63> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8949902/
<jester-> gelatina63: sudo  rm -r .Skype cosi rifai il login
<jester-> ma non è normale
<gelatina63> in che senso?
<jester-> che non ci dovrebbe volere sudo
<gelatina63> mi chiede sempre la stessa cosa
<jester-> cosa
<gelatina63> quello che ho scritto prima su paste
<jester-> gelatina63: solitaente user e pass
<jester-> gelatina63: sudo  rm -r .Skype ?
<gelatina63> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8949959/
<jester-> gelatina63: devi dare s
<jester-> o y
<gelatina63> minuscola?
<jester-> prova
<jester-> come lo hai installato skype
<gelatina63> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8950038/
<jester-> ma che cazzo hai installato
<jester-> gelatina63: sudo su
<gelatina63> con il terminale da guida per xubuntu
<jester-> gelatina63:  rm -rf .Skype ?
<jester-> gelatina63: e fa vedere apt-cache policy skype
<gelatina63> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8950135/
<jester-> gelatina63: ok prova a rifare il login con account hotmail
<gelatina63> cmq le altre due digitazioni non risponde, ovvero mi da root
<jester-> se non ne hai uno fallo
<jester-> gelatina63: ha rimosso
<gelatina63> dopo che sono entrata in hotmail?
<daftpunk> ragazzi,dopo un aggiornamento la tastiera non funziona più regolarmente,nel senso che non funzionano più le parentesi ecc...come posso configurarla di nuovo
<gelatina63> jester....ci sei ancora?
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-12
<glpiana> ola
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> Come faccio a capire se i driver della scheda video sono corretti?
<enzotib> corretti è una parola grossa, se riesci a vedere l'ambiente grafico, allora "funziona"
<enzotib> che poi sia il migliore disponibile o no è un altro discorso
<pac> enzotib: grazie faccio questa domanda perché collegando il portatile al proiettore la risoluzione del portatile cambia enormemente mentre con windows rimane intatta.
<enzotib> pac, ci sono due modalità, mi pare: schermo duplicato: il monitor e il proiettore mostrano esattamente la stessa cosa, e quindi devono avere la stessa risoluzione
<enzotib> pac, oppure puoi usare il proiettore come un secondo monitor, e quindi i due schermi sono diversi e puoi impostare risoluzioni diverse
<enzotib> pac, credo che tu sei nel primo caso, che è il default, e dovresti vedere sul proiettore se si può cambiare la risoluzione
<enzotib> pac, oppure dovresti provare a cambiare da Ubuntu e vedere se il proiettore la accetta
<pac> enzotib: si seguo questa procedura ma non c'è combinazione che vada. Il portatile non riesce a superare i 1024 mentre la scheda è predisposta per superarli.
<enzotib> pac, con il proiettore attaccato?
<pac> enzotib: si ma anche con un monitor esterno
<enzotib> pac, con il proiettore attaccato potrebbe dipendere dal proiettore che non va oltre quella risoluzione, per un monitor esterno mi pare strano, forse non viene riconosciuto e quindi si mantiene sul conservativo
<pac> enzotib: non saprei ed è per quello che volevo verificare i driver
<enzotib> pac, puoi fare qualche prova adesso?
<pac> enzotib: si certo
<enzotib> pac, attacca il monitor o il proiettore e poi da terminale scrivi xrandr -q
<pac> enzotib: il tempo di collegarlo e arrivo
<pac> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8959302/
<enzotib> pac, ma se vai nelle impostazioni di sistema, e poi "monitor", che risoluzioni ti propone?
<pac> enzotib: 1024 e 800
<pac> enzotib: in 4:3
<glpiana> pac, che interfaccia grafica usi?
<pac> glpiana: scusa intendi il collegamento fisico?
<glpiana> pac, no, parlo di unituy kde lxde xfce...
<pac> glpiana: ubuntu normale
<glpiana> pac, apri le impostazioni, configurazione del monitor (con proiettore o schermo esterno collegato mi raccomando) e prendi una schermata
<pac> glpiana: ok
<pac> glpiana: ma imagebin è cambiato?
<glpiana> pac, boh
<glpiana> !image | pac
<ubot-it> pac: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pac> grazie
<pac> glpiana: https://imgur.com/a2hqrqU
<glpiana> pac, togli la spunta a monitor duplicati
<glpiana> pac, dimmi cosa cambia in quella schermata
<pac> glpiana: ho molte risoluzioni a disposizione
<glpiana> pac, ma vedi le due uscite video sopra? due schermi?
<pac> glpiana: si certo vedo due video
<daftpunk> ragazzi dopo un aggiornamento la mia tastiera risulta essere sfasata un pò...non funzionano più correttamente i tasti SHIFT,ALT,CTRL...come mai
<glpiana> pac, prova settare per ognuno la risoluzione desiderata e applica
<glpiana> daftpunk, vai nelle impostazioni e riconfigura la mappatura
<daftpunk> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/S0c4aGBQSdqYrhaDkYcO
<pac> glpiana: niente ritorna tutto come prima quando spunto duplica
<daftpunk> mi trovo nelle impostazioni come nell'immagine..cosa devo cambiare
<glpiana> pac, certo, se duplichi mette la stessa risoluzione su entrambi gli schermi
<glpiana> daftpunk, l'hai guardata quella immagine?
<daftpunk> ho sbagliato un attimo
<pac> glpiana: se lascio il doppio monitor funziona però in modalità estesa
<daftpunk> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/7ehsaAviRXShZefK16Os
<glpiana> pac, puoi anche affiancare i monitor come meglio credi, spostandone la sagoma nella parte superiroe della finestra
<daftpunk> premetto che prima vi era la spunta su 'usa predefiniti di sistema'...poi ho cambiato mettendo la generica 105 tasti ma non cambia nulla
<ExPBoy> daftpunk, ma tu che tastiera hai?
<daftpunk> ho una tastiera wireless CREATIVE...risulta anche nell'elenco ma non cambia lo stesso nulla...
<ExPBoy> si ma quanti tasti
<glpiana> daftpunk, sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration   nel terminale
<daftpunk> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/fCgalbcATwCiQlrOlU6f
<daftpunk> risponde così glpiana
<glpiana> daftpunk, risponde così perchè hai copiato male
<daftpunk> esatto,scusa...
<daftpunk> come procedo...
<daftpunk> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/1GKNl6azRAKh5PiJ6MFT
<daftpunk> cosa metto nel tasto 'componi'
<glpiana> daftpunk, scegli pure alt destro
<daftpunk> è spuntato un messaggio nel terminale  dopo aver eseguito tutte le operazioni...credo che dica che il cambiamento delle impostazioni avverrà dopo il riavvio...non mi ha fatto settare il tasto shift...spero funzioni..
<pac> glpiana: ti ringrazio ma in questo modo come faccio a far vedere ciò che vedo io?
<glpiana> pac, in questo modo non fai vedere quello che vedi, in questo modo puoi avere la risoluzione che preferisci su ognuna delle uscite
<glpiana> pac, per vedere la stessa roba devi avere la stessa risoluzione
<alfa_agos61> ciao glpiana ti volevo aggiornare sui sviluppi della mia scheda di rete...
<glpiana> pac, e la risoluzione sarà la più elevata dello schermo con risoluzione minore
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, ciao, dimmi
<glpiana> pac, dovrebbe essere 1366x768      a quanto vedo dal tuo precedente pastebin
<glpiana> pac, anzi no, perchè non compatibile con l'altra uscita
<glpiana> pac, quindi 1024x768
<daftpunk> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/XfpQL2tMQHmeDXmO7a07
<daftpunk> mi dà questo mex
<glpiana> pac, puoi provare ad aggiungere una risoluzione pari a 1366x768
<daftpunk> ho riavviato il pc ma non cambia nulla
<glpiana> daftpunk, dopo riavvio?
<daftpunk> sisi
<glpiana> daftpunk, comuqnue per il testo usa pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | daftpunk
<ubot-it> daftpunk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alfa_agos61> secondo me era la scheda di rete integrata sulla matherboard .... infatti ho montato una esterna .... e funziona .......ma poi hsono passato ad unicorno e vedo che nelle impostazioni di rete mi vede tutte e due..... ti volevo chiedere anche se è off mi conviene rimontare la versione LTS (io sono un principiante) o va bene pure unicorno
<glpiana> daftpunk, quindi quel messaggio ti appare quando apri il temrinale?
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, la 14.10 va benissimo
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, in più se ti risolve il problema della scheda meglio ancora, no?
<alfa_agos61> scusa ma gli aggionamenti sono uquali alla LTS?
<pac> glpiana: pensi che utilizzando un cavo hdmi piuttosto che vga possa risolvere il problema?
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, uguali no, le versioni dei software sono differenti
<daftpunk> nono appare dopo aver concluso l'operazione di configurazione della tastiera...
<glpiana> pac, non ne ho idea
<daftpunk> l'ho rifatta per farti vedere l'errore
<glpiana> daftpunk, quindi ora se apri un terminale come si comporta la tastiera?
<daftpunk> la tastiera scrive correttamente...continuano a non funzionare correttamente i tasti shift ctrl e alt
<daftpunk> non riesco per esempio a scrivere in maiuscolo
<pac> glpiana: quindi escludi un problema di drivers?
<daftpunk> a fare le parentesi,simboli ecc
<glpiana> daftpunk, torna nelle impostazioni e rimetti la spunta che avevi tolto e dimmi come si comporta
<glpiana> pac, sì
<daftpunk> dice di riavviare...rientro fra un attimo
<pac> glpiana: daccordo ti ringrazio, buona giornata!
<alfa_agos61> scusa di nuovo glpiana...... dopo una nottata in bianco non sono tanto lucido..... in unicorno nella IMPOSTAZIONE DI SISTEMA manca il tasto controllo aggiornamento, mentre nella LTS c'è  - come controllo gli aggiornamenti su unicorno?
<glpiana> pac, ti ho detto sopra che possiamo provare ad aggiungere una risoluzione
<pac> glpiana: ops scusa allora proviamo scusami!
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, dovresti avere comuqnue un programma per gli aggiornamenti (update manager) tra i vari programmi di sistema
<glpiana> pac, anzitutto fammi capire delle due uscite quale è quella dello schermo principale e quale l'altra
<glpiana> pac, stacca quello esterno e scrivi: xrandr               poi su pastebin
<pac> glpiana: ok
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8960435/
<glpiana> pac, hai più modi di collegare lo schermo esterno?
<alfa_agos61> ok ciao glpiana.....
<glpiana> alfa_agos61, trovato?
<alfa_agos61> si grazie
<pac> glpiana: allora in un caso potrei utilizzare l'hdmi, ma nell'altro per forza il vga, per cui se fosse possibile preferirei omologare
<daftpunk> non cambia nulla,anche mettendo la spunta...
<glpiana> pac, oki, allora collega come desideri e poi dammi di nuovo xrandr
<pac> glpiana: questo fuori casa in questo momento solo vga
<glpiana> daftpunk, hai un'altra tastiera da provare?
<daftpunk> purtroppo no...
<daftpunk> ma prima dell'aggiornamento funzionava correttamente
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8960521/
<daftpunk> premendo alt per esempio in una pagina browser attivo e disattivo la barra strumenti in altro..
<daftpunk> non funzionano tipo le combinazioni
<kaikias> c'è enzo?
<daftpunk> non funzionano tipo le combinazioni
<glpiana> !tizio | kaikias
<ubot-it> kaikias: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<glpiana> pac, proviamo ma non ti assicuro nulla perchè con due schermi non l'ho mai fatto
<glpiana> pac, che risoluzione pensi di poter avere su entrambi gli schermi? quella del monitor principale?
<pac> glpiana: si ossia quella del portatile
<glpiana> pac, scrivi nel terminale: cvt -r 1366 768
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8960630/
<glpiana> pac, xrandr --newmode "1368x768R"   72.25  1368 1416 1448 1528  768 771 781 790 +hsync -vsync
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, è collegato l'altro schemro ora?
<pac> glpiana: si
<glpiana> pac, xrandr --addmode eDP1 1368x768R
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8960728/
<glpiana> pac, xrandr --addmode DP1 1368x768R
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, prova ad apri re le impostazioni dei monitor e vedi che risoluzioni hai a disposizione ora
<pac> glpiana: sempre quelle 1024 e 800
<ExPBoy> eh
<glpiana> pac, nel terminale: xrandr
<pac> glpiana:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8960825/
<glpiana> pac, cvt 1366 768
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8960878/
<kaikias> scusa glpiana, la verità e che ieri mi ha fatto fare un processo sul terminale con il quale avevamo rilevato errori nel sistema e li avevamo corretti
<glpiana> pac, xrandr --newmode "1368x768_60.00"   85.25  1368 1440 1576 1784  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync
<kaikias> in pratica se ricordi eravamo riusciti ad avviare la versione prova ma non riuscivamo ad istallare lubuntu
<glpiana> kaikias, c'entrava il forcepae?
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac,  xrandr --addmode DP1 1368x768_60.00
<kaikias> ricordo solo che mi aveva dato diversi comandi per provare e gli giravo copia del terminale così che potesse verificare...
<kaikias> controllo se ho ancora le copie
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8960944/
<glpiana> pac, ???????????
<pac> glpiana: cosa ho combinato?
<kaikias> si ho i link di pastebin, vuoi vederli?
<glpiana> pac, e che ne so, hai copiato l'elenco degli utenti e lo hai messo nel terminale
<pac> glpiana: capito
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, comuqnue, riapri le impostazioni del monitor
<glpiana> kaikias, ho già guardato. con forcepae eri riuscito ad avviare l'installazione
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, kaikias, torno tra 15 minuti
<kaikias> si
<kaikias> ok
<pac> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> kaikias, eri riuscito a installare?
<glpiana> pac, xrandr --addmode eDP1 1368x768_60.00
<kaikias> solo la versione prova
<glpiana> kaikias, dalla versione prova avevi poi fatto partire l'installer?
<kaikias> ora ho usato il comando sudo fsck /dev/sda1 e i valori sono  cambiati
<glpiana> kaikias, di grazia perchè hai usato fsck?
<kaikias> si si l'istallazione arriva quasi alla fine e poi o da errore o si spegne
<kaikias> enzo mi ha fatto correggere quello che non andava e poi abbiamo riprovato l'istallazione
<glpiana> kaikias, ok, e va a buon fine?
<kaikias> no
<glpiana> kaikias, dove si interrompe?
<kaikias> dopo la presentazione di benvenuto
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8961189/
<kaikias> mi fa inserirte tutti i dati e poi comincia a scaricare i file
<kaikias> avvolte arriva quasi alla fine altre volte prima
<glpiana> pac, xrandr
<glpiana> kaikias, durante l'installazione gli fai scaricare gli aggiornamenti e i sofwtare di terze perti?
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8961193/
<kaikias> non lo ricordo
<glpiana> pac, proviamo: xrandr --output eDP1 --mode 1368x768_60.00
<kaikias> riprovo
<glpiana> kaikias, riprova e non mettere le spunte a quelle due voci
<kaikias> non devo scaricare ne aggiornamenti ne soft di terzi
<pac> glpiana: cannot find mode 1368x768_60.00
<glpiana> pac, scusa, ha ragione lui: xrandr --output DP1 --mode 1368x768_60.00
<pac> glpiana:
<pac> fatto
<kaikias> che tipo di istllazione devo eseguire?
<pac> glpiana: non ho parole!
<kaikias> reistallo ubuntu 14.10 o istalla lubuntu accanto
<glpiana> pac, cosa è successo?
<glpiana> kaikias, reinstalla
<pac> glpiana: è successo che sei un mito!
<pac> glpiana: funziona tutto alla grande!
<glpiana> pac, frena, se la cosa funziona dobbiamo creare uno script che avvii dopo aver collegato lo schermo esterno
<glpiana> e provarlo dopo il riavvio
<pac> glpiana: ok ti ascolto!
<glpiana> pac, apri un editor di testo
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<Sblaam> ciao
<glpiana> pac, dentro ci copi sta roba qui
<glpiana> pac, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8961303/
<Sblaam> ho un piccolo scanner usb per pellicole, ho installato tramite wine il programma media impression e lo installa correttamente senza errori
<Sblaam> peccato che quando avvio mi dice periferica non riconosciuta
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<Sblaam> wine può gestire le periferiche usb?
<glpiana> Sblaam, non è argomento di questo canale
<glpiana> !chat | Sblaam
<ubot-it> Sblaam: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Sblaam> d'accordo
<Sblaam> grazie
<glpiana> pac, ora, salva il file e dagli un nome. metti il file nella tua home. un nome semplice senza spazi cortesemente
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, ora chiudi l'editor e apri un terminale. come hai chiamato il file?
<pac> glpiana: risoluzione
<glpiana> pac, oki, scrivi: chmod +x risoluzione
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, vai sul monitor e cambia la risoluzione, anche 1024x768 va bene, così poi proviamo lo script
<pac> glpiana: ok è ritornato come prima
<glpiana> pac, bene, ora io ti direi di provarlo dopo un riavvio
<pac> glpiana: riavvio?
<glpiana> pac, scusami, ho saltato lungo
<glpiana> pahai rimesso a 1024?
<pac> glpiana: ok vado
<glpiana> pac, frena
<glpiana> pac, hai rimesso 1024?
<pac> glpiana:
<pac> si
<pac> glpiana: quindi vado col riavvio?
<glpiana> pac, ora, apri il gestore dei file e clicca due volte sullo script
<glpiana> pac, così vediamo se funziona
<pac> glpiana: ok a dopo
<kaikias> rieccomi
<kaikias> Istallazione non riuscita
<glpiana> kaikias, dove si è impastato?
<kaikias> errore nel copiare i file su disco fisso
<jester-> kaikias: è da ieri che ti si dice hai il disco ciucco e continuare a insistere non lo aggiusta
<glpiana> kaikias, quindi i casi sono due: 1) problema di supporto (dvd) 2) problema di disco
<kaikias> è al 70% circa e da errore 5
<kaikias> ok come risolvo?
<kaikias> devo comprare u disco fisso nuovo?
<daftpunk> non ho ancora risolto con la tastiera...
<glpiana> pac, riprendiamo
<glpiana> pac, sei scappato prima della prova dello script
<daftpunk> gl piana...
<pac> glpiana: niente purtroppo è apparso un messaggio che dice impossibile applicare le modifiche
<glpiana> daftpunk, non ho altre idee, riesponi il problema
<pac> glpiana: ed è un tremolio unico
<glpiana> pac, hai collegato lo schermo esterno? hai cliccato due volte sullo script?
<daftpunk> non mi funzionano correttamente i tasti shift,alt e ctrl della tastiera
<pac> glpiana: il monitor è collegato mancano i click ora provo
<daftpunk> dopo l'aggiornamento
<pac> glpiana: lo script è il file che ho cghiamato risoluzione?
<jester-> daftpunk: mettila in italiano
<daftpunk> come faccio
<glpiana> pac, sì è quello
<jester-> daftpunk: preferenze di sistema-->tastiera-->inserimento testo
<pac> glpiana: fatto tremolio scomparso ora prov a duplicare lo schermoo
<pac> glpiana: niente tutto come prima
<glpiana> pac, clocca ora due volte sullo script
<glpiana> *clicca
<pac> glpiana: è scomparsa la risoluzione alta nella scelta
<pac> glpiana: se cicco sullo script si apre il file è normale?l
<glpiana> pac, no, non lo è, ma ci pensiamo dopo. apri un terminale e scrivi: ./risoluzione
<pac> glpiana: cannot find mode 1368x768_60.00
<glpiana> pac, scrivi: cat risoluzione                e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> pac, errore mio
<glpiana> pac, apri di nuovo quel file con l'editor
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8961655/
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, nell'ultima riga sostituisci eDP1 con DP1
<glpiana> poi salva e chiudi l'editor
<pac> ffatto e salvato
<glpiana> pac, nel terminale: ./risoluzione
<ExPBoy> lol
<glpiana> azz
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8961670/
<glpiana> pac, cat risoluzione
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8961715/
<glpiana> pac, dammi di nuovo xrandr
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8961752/
<glpiana> pac, xrandr --output DP1 --mode 1368x768_60.00
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<pac> glpiana: ora c'è la risoluzione
<glpiana> pac, oki, fammi ragionare un attimo
<pac> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> pac, anzitutto stacca il video esterno e metti la normale risoluzione da impostazioni -> monitor
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, poi riapri il file con l'editor
<glpiana> pac, la prima riga è #!/bin/bash ?
<pac> glpiana: si
<glpiana> pac, vai alla riga che termina con vsync
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, aggiungi uno spazio e una &
<glpiana> pac, lo stesso lo fai con la riga successiva
<glpiana> pac, puoi aspettare 10 minuti?
<pac> glpiana: si
<glpiana> a tra breve allora
<pac> glpiana: salvo?
<daftpunk> ragazzi non riesco a sistemare in nessun modo..
<daftpunk> ho anche installato ibus
<daftpunk> ma niente
<daftpunk> qualche idea
<ventola87> Buongiorno a tutti. ho acquistato un acer aspire ES1-512 a 64 bit con 4 giga di ram  windows 8 . Dato che ho un vecchio portatile su cui e' installato ubuntu 14.04 lts e mi sono trovato benissimo, meglio di windows ho deciso di fare un disco di rispristino e di installare la versione ubuntu a 64 bit 14.10. Tutto va bene tranne il touchpad che non f
<ventola87> unziona. Mi riconosce soltanto il mouse usb. Qualcuno puo' aiutarmi. Cerco da giorni la soluzione ma non ci riesco. Grazie a tutti
<glpiana> pac, salva il file, chiudi l'editor e scrivi nel temrinale: ./risoluzione
<pac> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> pac, lo schermo esterno è collegato ora?
<pac> glpiana: no
<pac> glpiana: collego e rifaccio?
<glpiana> pac, collegalo e poi scrivi : ./risoluzione
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8962265/
<glpiana> pac, forse ho capito
<pac> glpiana: io ti seguo
<glpiana> pac, scrivi: cvt 1366 768
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8962363/
<glpiana> pac, nel comando hai scritto 1366 o 1368?
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8962393/
<glpiana> pac, no, intendevo ora nel terminale
<pac> glpiana: io ho copiato quello che mi hai indicato
<pac> glpiana: quindi 1366
<glpiana> ok
<davide> creare collegamento sul desktop com in win
<davide> come faccio
<jester-> davide: unity?
<glpiana> pac, xrandr --output DP1 --mode 1368x768_60.00
<davide> si ubuntu 14.04
<jester-> davide: c'è la barra , basta cliccare destro su icona app in esecuzione e settare di tenerla nella barra
<pac> glpiana: xrandr: unrecognized option '60.00' Try 'xrandr --help' for more information.
<pac> glpiana: capito
<pac> glpiana: rifaccio
<davide> quella laterale
<davide> non c'e un comado da terminale per crrare collegamenti
<pac> glpiana: lavoro@lavoro-X555LA:~$ xrandr --output DP1 ..mode 1368x768_60.00 xrandr: unrecognized option '..mode' Try 'xrandr --help' for more information.
<pac> glpiana: dove ho sbagliato?
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<davide> riprendo dopo, vado a mangiare
<glpiana> pac, perchè i puntini?
<glpiana> pac, non è ..mode, è --mode
<pac> glpiana: fatto ora è andato
<glpiana> pac, e hai su qntrambi gli schermi la giusta risoluzione?
<glpiana> *entrambi
<pac> glpiana: si
<glpiana> pac, allora, devo capire cosa non va. stacca lo schermo esterno
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, apri le impostazioni del monitor e metti la normale risoluzione che usi sul portatile
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, ricollega il monitor esterno
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, sei a risoluzione bassa ora?
<pac> glpiana: no
<pac> glpiana: ho messo quella alta per il portatile
<glpiana> pac, e sul monitor esterno cosa visualizzi?
<pac> glpiana: la copia del portatile
<glpiana> allora, scollega il monitor esterno, da impostazioni monitor metti la 1366x768 sullo schermo del portatile, applica, riavvia e torna qui senza fare altro
<pac> glpiana: ok
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, oki, collega lo schermo esterno
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, senza toccare nulla, solo collegandolo, che risoluzione hai?
<pac> glpiana: portatile 1366 monitor 1920
<glpiana> pac, ma non clonati
<pac> glpiana: si
<glpiana> pac, quindi va meglio ancora di prima senza alcuno script?
<pac> glpiana: direi di no visto che non sono clonati!
<glpiana> pac, ah ok, il tuo sì era un "non sono clonati" non un "sì, sono clonati"
<glpiana> allora clonali e dimmi a che risoluzione vanno
<pac> glpiana: fatto ma si è bloccato tutto e mi dice che ubuntu ha riscontrato un errore interno
<pac> glpiana: non ho fatto il doppio click sullo script
<glpiana> pac, hai clonato comunque?
<pac> isoluzione è 1024
<pac> glpiana: si ho clonato
<glpiana> pac, ok, prova a eseguire lo script (se non lo fa con doppio click, fallo da terminale)
<pac> glpiana: ok
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, e funziona?
<pac> glpiana: come si fa da terminale?
<glpiana> pac, stai sul pezzo, dai. hai cliccato due volte' che ha fatto?
<pac> glpiana: io ho dei dubbi sul doppio click dello script apre solamente l'editore
<glpiana> pac, quinid io non ho capito cosa hai fatto: <pac> glpiana: fatto <---c osa hai fatto?
<pac> glpiana: comunque è tutto come prima
<pac> glpiana: ho cliccato ma non è cambiata la risoluzione
<glpiana> pac, nel terminale: ./risoluzione
<pac> glpiana: xrandr: cannot find mode 1368x768_60.00 xrandr: cannot find mode "1368x768_60.00"
<trisonor> buon giorno! volevo un'informazione..ho unpc asus vivobook s551lb con installata l'ultima versione di ubuntu (14.10); ho notato che il LED del wifi non si accende, anche se comunque la scheda wifi funge alla perfezione.è un bug o è una cosa risolvibile?
<trisonor> questo "problema" lo dava anche con le precedenti distro
<glpiana> pac, oki, dammi 10 minuti
<pac> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> pac, allora, dammi xrandr
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8963121/
<glpiana> pac, xrandr --newmode "1368x768_60.00"   85.25  1368 1440 1576 1784  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8963158/
<glpiana> pac, xrandr --addmode DP1 1368x768_60.00
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8963177/
<glpiana> pac, ancora?
<glpiana> eddai!!!
<glpiana> può capitare di incollare robe sbagliate ma non c'è bisogno di mostrarlo
<pac> glpiana: ops fatto
<glpiana> pac, xrandr --output DP1 --mode 1368x768_60.00
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, situazione degli schermi?
<ExPBoy> uno esploso
<glpiana> lol
<pac> glpiana: uguale 1024
<glpiana> pac, ma come è possibile che sta roba una volta va e una no?
<glpiana> dammi l'output di xrandr
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8963266/
<glpiana> pac, xrandr --output DP1 --mode 1368x768_60.00
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, xrandr
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8963305/
<glpiana> pac, xrandr --output eDP1 --mode 1366x768
<pac> glpiana: funziona
<glpiana> pac, xrandr --output eDP1 --mode 1024x768
<pac> glpiana: non funziona più
<glpiana> pac, xrandr --output eDP1 --mode 1366x768
<pac> glpiana: funziona
<glpiana> pac, edita il file risoluzione
<pac> glpiana: cosa devo scrivere?
<glpiana> pac, dobbiamo modificare l'ultima riga: metti eDP1 al posto di DP1    1 metti 1366 al posto di 1368
<glpiana> pac, poi copa tutto il file su pastebin che controllo
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8963361/
<glpiana> pac, ti ho detto di fare delle modifiche e poi di copiare il file
<pac> glpiana: ho fatto così dove ho sbagliato?
<glpiana> pac, non hai modificato nulla
<glpiana> anzi sì
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> pac, ma io ho detto ultima riga
<glpiana> non penultima
<pac> glpiana: questa riga xrandr --addmode DP1 1366x768_60.00 &
<glpiana> pae ti pare l'ultima?
<pac> glpiana: scusa sarà la stanchezza e la fame :-)
<pac> glpiana: rimetto 8 e cambio in 6 l'ultima riga
<glpiana> pac, allora, la riga che hai modificato correggila, deve diventare xrandr --addmode DP1 1368x768_60.00 &
<glpiana> pac, all'ultima riga c'è anche un'altr acosa da modificare
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8963404/
<pac> glpiana: dimmi
<glpiana> pac, deve diventare: xrandr --output eDP1 --mode 1366x768
<pac> glpiana: quindi tolgo _60.00
<glpiana> pac, sì, poi ricopia ancora una volta tutto il file su pastebin
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8963423/
<glpiana> pac, allora, nell'ultima riga devi cambiare DP1 in eDP1
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8963452/
<glpiana> pac, infine togli gli & che ti avevo fatto aggiungere alla fine delle righe
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8963455/
<glpiana> pac, salva il file e chiudi l'editor
<glpiana> pac, poi nel terminale scrivi: xrandr --output eDP1 --mode 1024x768
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<pac> glpiana: non funziona
<glpiana> pac, ora scrivi: ./risoluzione
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8963522/
<glpiana> pac, e non funziona o funziona?
<pac> glpiana: funziona
<glpiana> pac, ma non mi piace che dia quell'errore. riavvia e torna qui. schermo esterno scollegato mi raccomando
<pac> glpiana: ok
<davide> eccomi . come dicevo creare un collegamento sul desktop con ubuntu 14.04
<glpiana> davide, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/LauncherFileDesktop
<pac_> glpiana: ci sono
<glpiana> pac_, passo uno: collegare schermo
<pac_> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac_, schermi non clonati, risoluzioni alte?
<pac_> glpiana: schermi non clonati a 1024
<pac_> glpiana: scusa clonati a 1024
<glpiana> ogni volta una novità. passo due: vai sulle impostazioni del monitor e imposta la clonazione
<glpiana> pac_, te ne prego
<pac_> glpiana: hai ragione
<glpiana> pac_, stai sul pezzo o nnon entri più fino all'anno nuov :D
<glpiana> pac_, allora, passo due lo eliminiamo
<pac_> glpiana: ci provo ce la metto tutta
<pac_> glpiana: scusa eliminiamo cosa?
<glpiana> pac_, passo tre: apri un terminale e scrivi: ./risoluzione
<glpiana> pac_, non eliminiamo niente, facciamo solo passo uno e passo tre. non ti curare di ciò
<pac_> glpiana: mimanca il passo due elimino la clonazione?
<pac_> glpiana: ok
<pac_> glpiana: fatto e funziona
 * glpiana va ad prendere in cantina una bottiglia di quelle buone
<glpiana> pac_, ok, ma io non ci credo e quindi stacchi il monitor, riavvii il sistema e ci riprovi, ok?
<glpiana> pac_, prima di avviare lo script gli schermi devono essere clonati e a 1024
<glpiana> chiaro?
<pac_> glpiana: aspetta è strano che siano  clonati ma in impostazioni risultano separtati
<glpiana> pac_, potrei mettermi a ringhiare, sappilo
<pac_> glpiana: la voce duplicati non è spuntata e risultano uno sopra l'altro
<glpiana> pac_, a noi interessa il risultato, non quello che interpreta il gestore dei monitor
<pac_> glpiana: ok faccio come hai detto allora li clono a 1024 poi avvio lo script
<pac_> glpiana: ok allora riavvio senza fare nulla
<glpiana> pac_, se sono già clonati lascia le cose come stanno e avvia lo script
<pac_> glpiana: stacco il monitor?
<pac_> glpiana: allora doppio clicco sul file
<glpiana> pac_, certo, devi simulare l'utilizzo che ne farai
<pac_> glpiana: fatto chiudo l'editor
<pac_> glpiana: riavvio?
<glpiana> pac_, certo
<pac_> glpiana: ok
<b00k3r> giorno
<pac> glpiana: funziona
<glpiana> pac, bene.
<glpiana> ora sarebbe bello riuscire ad attivarlo semplicemente cliccandoci sopra
<glpiana> pac, vero?
<pac> glpiana: come la mettiamo con il vino io non ne ho di buono e non neanche la cantina!
<glpiana> pac, berrò il mio
<pac> glpiana: quindi non basta quello che abbiamo fatto?
<pac> glpiana: bevi anche alla mia salute allora!
<glpiana> pac, sì, basta se quando ti serve apri il terminale e scrivi ./risoluzione
<ExPBoy> ehm
<glpiana> pac, ma se riusciamo ad avviare lo script cliccandoci sopra no è meglio?
<pac> glpiana: sicuramente avrai ragione ora però devo proprio scappare ti posso aggiornare in chat libera o lo faccio qui?
<glpiana> pac, dove preferisci
<pac> glpiana: ti ringrazio e ti confermo mito di sapienza e e pazienza! buona bevuta!
<glpiana> :)
<Guest27646> buongiorno ho un tablet Samsung da 10.1 pollici (GT-7500) posso installarci Ubuntu?
<krabador> Guest27646, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<krabador> questi sono i devices in cui è possibile
<glpiana> a che pro tra laltro?
<glpiana> *l'altro
<Guest27646> perché vorrei provare un sistema operativo non Android e non Apple
<Guest27646> Mi sembra di non essere padrone dei miei file
<Guest27646> ogni cosa deve passare da iTunes per Apple e ora non vedo più nemmeno il cellulare come HD esterno quando lo collego al PC
<Guest27646> e mi piacerebbe un'interfaccia più simile a quella del PC
<glpiana> Guest27646, spostiamoci su #ubuntu-it-chat per cortesia
<krabador> Guest27646, digita /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> quella è la location piu' indicata
<lucavr> ciao a tutti, sto per installare xubuntu su un vecchio portatile che ora ha come OS windows xp home edition, ho scaricato il file di installazione, ho vito che è in formato ISO
<cristian_c> lucavr, quanta ram e che processore ha il pc?
<jester-> !iso | lucavr
<ubot-it> lucavr: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> !installazione | lucavr
<ubot-it> lucavr: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<lucavr> il problema è che il pc funziona ma molto molto lentamente ora, nel senso che è inchiodato. la ram è di 512 DDR2
<jester-> lucavr: allora sarebbe meglio lubuntu
<lucavr> ho optato per xubuntu per la sua leggerezza... il notebook è intel celeron 1.6 ghz,533 1 MB L2 cache
<jester-> lucavr: appunto, lubuntu è la piu leggera della serie
<lucavr> OK. allora scarico lubuntu, ma per quanto riguarda l installazione che devo fare? nel senso i driver? me li devo salvare tutti su chiavetta?
<BrunoCobalto> ciao c'è nessuno?
<LostInMyHead> lucavr: no i driver te3cnicamente sono inclusi
<cristian_c> !nessuno | BrunoCobalto
<ubot-it> BrunoCobalto: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<BrunoCobalto> sto installando xubuntu con pendrive usb su un pc portatile pentium M XP pro, mi dà l'errore che ho letto nella guida all'installazione "manca pae", come faccio?
<LostInMyHead> lucavr: comunque hai modo di connettere il pc ad internet?
<cristian_c> BrunoCobalto, su un pc del genere lubuntu ci gira meglio sicuramente
<cristian_c> BrunoCobalto, e prova con cd di lubuntu
<cristian_c> BrunoCobalto, per quanto riguarda pae, in lubuntu so che c'è l'opzione forcepae
<BrunoCobalto> in xubuntu non c'è? cmq nei requisiti ci sto dentro anche con xubuntu
<cristian_c> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<BrunoCobalto> con pen drive non riesco con lubuntu?
<BrunoCobalto> se ho lubuntu su un altro pc già installato posso copiarlo su usb come LIVE o mi tocca scaricarlo di nuovo?
<cristian_c> BrunoCobalto, diciamo che con lubuntu avresti un'esperienza decente
<cristian_c> BrunoCobalto, sì può fare, ma hai il supporto al boot da usb?
<BrunoCobalto> sì
<cristian_c> BrunoCobalto, hai il file .iso di lubuntu?
<BrunoCobalto> se no non avrei visto l'errore del pae
<BrunoCobalto> no ho lubuntu installato su un altro netbook
<cristian_c> !usb | BrunoCobalto
<ubot-it> BrunoCobalto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<cristian_c> BrunoCobalto, e come l'hai installato lubuntu sul netbook?
<BrunoCobalto> in sintesi, mi tocca riscaricarlo, non c'è un'opzione su lubuntu per copiare i file di installazione dell'OS su usb?
<cristian_c> BrunoCobalto, non ho capito come hai fatto a installarlo senza .iso
<BrunoCobalto> lho scaricato, ma non ho più il file .iso
<cristian_c> BrunoCobalto, e come l'hai installato?
<cristian_c> con quale supporto?
<BrunoCobalto> con chiavetta
<BrunoCobalto> usb
<cristian_c> BrunoCobalto, ahhh, formattata
<cristian_c> per questo i cd/dvd sono utili :P
<BrunoCobalto> i comandi sudo di linux non sono utilizzabili su windows?
<BrunoCobalto> se no provavo con sd
<BrunoCobalto> volevo evitare il cd
<cristian_c> BrunoCobalto, su windows non esiste la shell bash, a quanto so
<cristian_c> BrunoCobalto, sd va pure bene
<cristian_c> il fatto è che ti serve sempre il file .iso
<cristian_c> BrunoCobalto, volendo si può fare backup di sistema, ma non se funza su pc diverso
<BrunoCobalto> certo provo con sd dai, mi sbagliavo non c'è bisogno di clonare, basta che la faccio partire come con la pendrive sì?
<cristian_c> BrunoCobalto, fossi in te scaricherei la .iso e la masterizzerei su cd, così ce l'hai sempre quando serve
<BrunoCobalto> che significa backup ?
<cristian_c> BrunoCobalto, una live è sempre una live, usb o sd le differenze sono soltanto a livello hardware
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> BrunoCobalto, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backup
<lucavr> non ho la possibilita di aver il pc connesso ad internet
<pino> Salve, avrei bisogno di aiuto per far funzionare l'audio su ubuntu 14.04 ho provato a seguire varie guide ma senza risultato. Quello che sono riuscito ad ottenere è che dopo aver reinstallato alsa e pulseaudio al riavvio funziona tutto. Ma al riavvio seguente non rileva di nuovo la scheda e vedo solo output dummy.. grazie
<lucavr> e ho paura di trovarmi il pc impallato nel mezzo dell installazione
<cristian_c> lucavr, allora , non acconsentire agli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione del sistema
<cristian_c> lucavr, e prova prima in live
<cristian_c> pino, hai pacioccato con il sistema?
<lucavr> portate pazienza, ho il file in iso. lo metto su chiavetta o su DVD? il pc non ha programma per leggere ISO e credo di aver seri problemi nell installarlo visto che il pc è quasi bloccato
<cristian_c> lucavr, per creare la live ti serve un altro pc
<cristian_c> lucavr, oppure quello che hai se funzionante, ma quale os stai utilizzando in questo momento?
<lucavr> il file iso viene letto solo con un programma tipo 7 zip
<pino> cristian_c,  oddio non penso
<cristian_c> lucavr, non va bene
<cristian_c> pino, hai parlato di reinstallazione di alsa
<cristian_c> pino, cos'avevi combinato?
<lucavr> sto scrivendo da altro pc, posso avere un altro pc a disposizione per il LIVE anche se non so che volete dire
<cristian_c> lucavr, non serve altro pc per la live, ti basta il pc in questione
<cristian_c> lucavr, per crearla, usa quello da cui stai scrivendo
<cristian_c> lucavr, da quale os strai scrivendo?
<cristian_c> *stai
<BrunoCobalto> nel senso, a che serviva fare backup, non ho capito il procedimento?
<BrunoCobalto> @cristian
<lucavr> è installato xp home. il pc non è questo che devo installare xubunti
<lucavr> ops lubunti
<lucavr> sto scrivendo su pc di lavoro
<cristian_c> BrunoCobalto, hai detto che volevi evitare il download della .iso, ma non mi sembra una buona idea, eseguire un backup su un pc e portarlo su un altro pc
<pino> cristian_c,  l'audio non andava. Ho letto più guide dove si diceva di reinstallare alsa-base e pulseaudio, l'ho fatto e ndava tutto apposto
<cristian_c> lucavr, ok allora utilizza il seguente programma:
<cristian_c> !usbwin | lucavr
<ubot-it> lucavr: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<pino> cristian_c,  al riavvio seguente torna il problema. Provato più e più volte
<cristian_c> pino, di quali guide parli?
<BrunoCobalto> il download non è un problema, non volevo utilizzare dvd, più che altro perchè non ce lho a disposizione ora, backup da un pc all'altro significa spostare i file per installare l'OS?
<pino> cristian_c,  te ne cerco una
<LostInMyHead> cristian_c: su un pc vecchio non è detto vada da usb...
<cristian_c> BrunoCobalto, sembrava fosse quello il problema, ok
<cristian_c> LostInMyHead, gliel'ho già chiesto e ha detto che funza
<lucavr> allora installo il programma, metto il file iso sulla chiavetta e poi pensa il programma ad installare tutto?
<BrunoCobalto> cmq vedo che questo pentium M non ha entrata SD, quindi la scarto come opzione. ma voglio capire, perchè consigliano la SD se si ha problema con il PAE, perchè la SD lo elude?
<cristian_c> BrunoCobalto, allora scarica la .iso e crea la live su una usb o una sd, ma forse il pc se è vecchio supporterà soltanto il boot da usb, credo
<cristian_c> lucavr, no
<lucavr> usbwin non lo trovo
<cristian_c> lucavr, installi il programma, ci pensa il programma a trasferire il contenuto della iso sulla usb
<cristian_c> lucavr, in che senso?
<lucavr> lo hai scritto prima cristian
<cristian_c> lucavr, hai detto che non trovi in che senso?
<BrunoCobalto> ok e poi faccio F6 al boot e faccio forcepae?
<lucavr> ok allora devo mettere  il file iso sul pc e tramite il programma il proramma linkato
<lucavr> me lo trava
<cristian_c> BrunoCobalto, chi è che consiglia sd con lubuntu?
<cristian_c> BrunoCobalto, c'è la guida sul wiki di ubuntu che spiega proprio come usare forcepae
<pino> cristian_c,  non ho capito posso incollare il link?
<cristian_c> lucavr, segui le istruzioni che ti darà universal usb installer
<cristian_c> pino, beh, in questo canale non si potrebbe, però aspetta un attimo
<BrunoCobalto> ook grazie riavvio e provo così
<cristian_c> pino, ma in live funza l'audio?
<pino> cristian_c,  si
<cristian_c> pino, ok
<lucavr> ok grazie ragazzi, veramente disponibilità spero di farcela visto che non sono uno smanettone di pc
<cristian_c> pino, hai seguito solo quella guida?
<cristian_c> o hai fatto anche altro?
<pino> cristian_c,  no ne ho trovate altre ho modificato anche alsa-base.conf sostituendo una stringa con il valore della scheda
<lucavr> comunque mi dite che non dovrei aver problemi con i driver
<cristian_c> pino, spiega cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> lucavr, prova in live, prima di installare
<lucavr> scusa l ignoranza cos è il live? lo fa lui prima di installare OS?
<cristian_c> lucavr, no
<cristian_c> lucavr, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_USB
<cristian_c> lucavr, in pratica l'os non è installato su hard disk, ma gira direttamente sulla usb
<cristian_c> lucavr, il quale puoi usarlo per installare l'os stesso sull'hard disk
<lucavr> ok basta inserire la chiave usb e basta? O_O
<cristian_c> lucavr, devi bootare da usb
<cristian_c> lucavr, guarda nel bios
<cristian_c> se il pc lo supporta
<cristian_c> ecco perché il live cd è consigliato, funziona di certo sui vecchi pc
<pino> cristian_c,  ho aperto /etc/modprobe.d/alsabase.conf  e aggiunto queste 2 stringhe http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8967539/ cambiando acerinspire con vari modelli a 3 jack
<lancelot_of> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> pino, cat /etc/default/speech-dispatcher
<pino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8967573/
<lucavr> bootare è quello che mi spaventa....dovrei mettere usb al posto del cd?
<pino> cristian_c,  settato su no
<cristian_c> lucavr, perché ti spaventa?
<lancelot_of> ho un problema con skype. La fotocamera è rilevata correttamente, chi parla con me mi vede, ma io non vedo nulla la fotocamera mi mostra solo un frame nero. In cheese invece e con altre applicazioni video la fotocamenra funziona benissimo. Come risolvere?
<cristian_c> pino, hai detto che dopo la reinstallazione di alsa e pulseaudio funza, ma per una sessione soltanto, giusto?
<pino> cristian_c,  esatto
<cristian_c> lancelot_of, mi pare che vada aggiustato il lanciatore di skype
<lucavr> mi spaventa perche non sono pratico del boot
<cristian_c> lucavr, allora entra nel bios e mostra qualche schermata
<cristian_c> !avviodacd | lucavr
<LostInMyHead> cristian_c: la fai semplice
<ubot-it> lucavr: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AvvioDaCd
<cristian_c> magari ti aiuta
<brunocobalto> @cristian, eccomi ho riavviato, entrato nel boot da usb e premuto f6 come diceva la guida ma non è uscita nessuna finestra per fare "forcepae", ho provato a farlo anche dalla finestra di boot normale del pc ma niente, f6 non funziona. come fare a questo punto?
<jester-> brunocobalto: devi aggiungere a mainina forcrpae
<lancelot_of> cristian_c, fatto come da ma nuali ma nulla
<lancelot_of> tutorials, scusa
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, un secondo
<cristian_c> sto aprendo la guida pae
<cristian_c> lancelot_of, tutorial?
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, perché parli di finestra?
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, posta una schermata
<brunocobalto> è la schermata di boot
<brunocobalto> ma f6 non funge
<lancelot_of> cristian_c, si i vari che ci sono in rete per il problem
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, devi aggiungere la voce a mano, come scritto nella guida wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<cristian_c> lancelot_of, eh, ma rischi di incasinare, dimmi cos'hai fatto
<brunocobalto> è possibile avere 2 versioni di linux iso su periferica esterna e poi farle partire da boot?
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, c'è il multicd, c'è guida wiki apposita ma fossi in te al momento non mi complicherei la vita
<brunocobalto> non ho ubuntu già installato sul pentium m quindi come faccio a fare i comandi?
<lancelot_of> risolto
<lancelot_of> su suggerimento di pino: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=418458msg3272994 cambiando il path al mio: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<lucavr> non sto facendo l operazione, sono al lavoro e mi servivano dei chiarimenti
<brunocobalto> scusate, se non ho DVD, non ho entrata SD, e non ho già linux sul pentium m dove voglio installare xubuntu, come posso fare? eventualmente ho chiavetta usb, hard disk esterno e 2 pc a disposizione portatili.
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, ma non hai avviato l'usb?
<cristian_c> lancelot_of, sì, hai cambiato la stringa del lanciatore
<cristian_c> lucavr, allora segnati la guida che ho linkato prima , così difficile che ti sbagli
<cristian_c> !avviodacd
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AvvioDaCd
<cristian_c> lucavr, per usb fa lo stess
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, il forcepae va fatto in live
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, ma non ho capito da dove viene questa fissazione della sd
<cristian_c> pino, allora
<pino> cristian_c,  eccomi
<cristian_c> pino, avvia una live
<cristian_c> pino, e apri alsamixer, postando la schermata che viene fuori
<lucavr> grazie cristian spero di riuscire
<cristian_c> pino, ah, anche di pulseaudio
<pino> cristian_c,  come faccio per pulseaudio?
<cristian_c> pino, per tutte e due usa lo stamp o xfce4-screenshooter
<cristian_c> !info xfce4-screenshooter
<ubot-it> xfce4-screenshooter (source: xfce4-screenshooter): screenshots utility for Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 500 kB, installed size 2159 kB
<pino> cristian_c,  ottimo provo
<lancelot_of> cristian_c, non uso lanciatori, uso riga di comando non sono su unity. comunque ho modificato il comando in /usr/bin/
<cristian_c> lancelot_of, su qualunque ambiente desktop viene usato un lanciatore, se si lancia skype da menu
<cristian_c> *ù
<jester-> lancelot_of: lol come hai modificato l'eseguibile
<brunocobalto> il forcepad lo faccio in live? quindi faccio partire la usb su un altro pc e poi installo xubuntu sulla chiavetta? è possibile?
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, la live la fai partire sullo stesso pc in cui installi successivamente
<cristian_c> !forcepae
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<brunocobalto> non parte la live! c'è l'errore del pae
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, 14.04?
<brunocobalto> xubuntu 14.1'
<brunocobalto> 14.10*
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, ma a quale punto arrivi? Ti ho chiesto di postare schermata
<jester-> !forcepae | brunocobalto
<ubot-it> brunocobalto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<brunocobalto> faccio partire la usb con xubuntu iso dal boot e poi mi dice errore kernel manca file pae e si blocca tutto, devo spegnere brutalmente
<lucavr> cristian se modifico l avvio al boot sulla USB, devo mettere il file ISO su usb? oppure lo lascio sul pc il file iso?
<user_kubuntu> ciao, ho un problema con xampp/lampp, non riesco a creare filè ne cartelle nella cartella radice>opt>lampp>htdocs
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, allora lubuntu, intendo
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, ma non hai scaricato lubbbbuntu sul pc?
<cristian_c> lucavr, ne abbiamo già discusso
<jester-> brunocobalto: leggere la guida di cui sopra?
<LostInMyHead> user_kubuntu: probabilmente per questione di permessi
<cristian_c> !usbwin | per l'ultima volta, lucavr
<ubot-it> per l'ultima volta, lucavr: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<user_kubuntu> si, infatti, come devo procedere?grazie
<jester-> !chat | user_kubuntu
<ubot-it> user_kubuntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<brunocobalto> perchè lubuntu? non va bene xubuntu?
<brunocobalto> ho letto la guida sopra jesper
<jester-> brunocobalto: allora al menu premi F6 e aggiungi forcepae
<user_kubuntu> ok
<brunocobalto> quello funziona solo con ubuntu...
<LostInMyHead> user_kubuntu: il metodo più semplice è estrarre la cartella , cioe fare in modo cambiando le impostazioni che la cartella sia all'interno della tua home
<brunocobalto> io ho windows xp pro
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, ti è stato spiegato prima il motivo per cui lubuntu
<jester-> brunocobalto: balle
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, leggi sopra tutta la discussione, avrai le risposte
<brunocobalto> ? leggi la guida, c'è scritto, solo con ubunt e di fatti non funziona
<jester-> brunocobalto: ma lo vedi il menu prova installa sticass della ram
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, dico tutta la discussione che abbiamo fatto fino ad ora
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, sembra che sia stato tempo perso, visto che rifai sempre le stesse domande
<jester-> brunocobalto: si ha la vaga sensazione che trolli
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> se non trolli lascia perdere
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, non hai detto se hai scaricato lubuntu e non hai postato schermata
<cristian_c> se non ti fai aiutare, non ti si può aiutare
<pino> cristian_c,  avviando da live ho provato a far partire un video sul tubo e non si sente nemmeno da qui adesso posto lo stesso le schermate?
<cristian_c> pino, manco i file mp3 musicali funzano?
<jester-> pino: loggico, per vedere e sentire il tubbo seve il plugin che la live non ha
<cristian_c> pino, aspettà però, è importante che tu posti le schermate
<pino> cristian_c,  ok arrivo con le schermate scusate l'ignuranza
<brunocobalto> per fare schermata faccio stamp rsist nel boot?
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, durante il boot non funza stamp
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, quindi foto
<brunocobalto> ok
<lucavr> ok grazie cristian scusa per il disturbo ma non avevo letto bene
<cristian_c> ok
<lucavr> grande assistenza! bravi
<cristian_c> lucavr, fai sapere se boot
<cristian_c> *a
<lucavr> stasera provo ad entrare nel boot, il pc non c e l ho qui
<brunocobalto> se installo da cd minimal ubuntu 14.04 che quindi ha il forcepae già incluso poi posso impostare interfaccia grafica xubuntu più leggera sì?
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, mi sembra che xubuntu faccia fatica con quel pc
<cristian_c> tanto valore usare lubuntu
<cristian_c> *vale
<brunocobalto> però lubuntu ha lo stesso problema con il pae sì?
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, non è questione di interfaccia grafica, è un problema connesso al processore
<cristian_c> il celeron m, come scritto nella guida
<autumn> salve, ultimamente uno della chat mi ha fatto cambiare un settaggio per lo spegnimento e il riavvio del pc
<autumn> però non ha funzionato e mi ha detto di rimetterlo com'era prima
<pino> cristian_c,  http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-12112014-175022.php        &       http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-12112014-174934.php
<autumn> non l'ho più fatto,, c'è qualcuno?
<cristian_c> autumn, non sapendo se è presente o meno, dovresti spiegare il tutto ai non presenti al momento del fatto
<autumn> non ricordo chi fosse
<cristian_c> pino, schermata Configurazione
<cristian_c> pino, ma sin da subito si nota una cosa veramente strana in alsamixer
<autumn> comunque se c'è qualcuno che se ne intende.. devo togliere una parte della stringa dall'editor
<cristian_c> autumn, appunto, come ti ho detto , spiega a chi non c'era
<brunocobalto> certo ma leggevo anche che lubuntu fino alla 12.04 supportava anche i processori senza pae poi dopo no, quindi cmq devo fare operazione di aggiornamento dopo no? mentre ubuntu aveva il forcepae già integrato ed era più veloce, senza bisogno di fare aggiornamenti manuali e modifiche. poi quello che pesa al pc è l'interfaccia grafica più che il siste
<brunocobalto> ma operativo sì? se installo ubuntu con solo riga di comando e poi aggiungo xubuntu come interfaccia dovrebbe farcela no? (1gb ram, 1.7ghz, 52gb hard disk, 32mb scheda video)
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, veramente nella guida wiki , c'è la procedura pae anche per la 12.04 e lì era assai pià complicata
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, la velocità dell'interfaccia non c'entra niente col problema del pae
<brunocobalto> infatti, quindi pensavo che era più veloce con ubuntu senza fare tutti gli aggiornamenti.
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, io non capisco perché continui a non postare nulla
<cristian_c> facendo ragionamenti
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, poi uno comincia a pensare veramente che stai trollando
<autumn> cristian_c: a che fare con una scritta del tipo acpi=force
<pino> cristian_c, http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/configurazione.php  cosa c'è di strano in alsamixer?
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, in quel caso , ci sono posti migliori in cui farlo, qui si cerca di dare una mano a problemi reali
<brunocobalto> sì ma sto parlando dei requisiti di sistema, non del pae, ce la dovrebbe fare a girare ubuntu con riga di comando e poi aggiungere xubuntu come interfaccia sì? vorrei evitare lubuntu se riesco, è troppo retrò
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, poi con il minimale diventa un casino perché non c'è quasi nulla e devi installare un sacco di cose a mano
<brunocobalto> non posto foto perchè non ho smartphone e il pc è lentino quindi mi richiede tempo riavviare ecc, poi l'errore è quella descritto nella wiki che manca il pae al kernel, penso che tu lo conosca.
<cristian_c> autumn, magari cerca tutti i dettagli , perché non siamo indovini e non possiamo sapere cos'hai fatto
<autumn> cristian_c: faccio un riepilogo del problema che non ho mai risolto:
<brunocobalto> ah kk devo installare tutto :)
<autumn> il mio pc non si spegne con il comando dai pulsanti della scrivania..ogni volta devo usare il tasto fisico per spegnerlo
<cristian_c> pino, se leggi è scritto: Card: MPU-401 UART
<brunocobalto> allora riavvio e ti posto foto poi al massimo provo con lubuntu anche se vorrei mettere xubuntu..
<autumn> mi è stato fatto settare diversamente un comando,,, ma la situazione non è cambiata. E vorrei rimetterlo come prima visto che mi è stato consigliato
<autumn> più di questo non so che dirti
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, nel wiki è scritto come fare, si prega di seguire, se ci sono problemi passo passo, si postano schermate che mostrano eventuali problemi
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, inoltre ti suggerisco per l'ultima volta di scaricare lubuntu
<pino> cristian_c, si in realta quando reinstallo alsa e pulseaudio nella sessione ''buona'' rileva una via8233
<cristian_c> autumn, beh, è troppo poco, non si capisce che comando e che file hai pacioccato
<cristian_c> autumn, non me ne volere, ma risulta difficile tirare a indovinare cos'hai modificato
<autumn> aspetta cri... ho una foto sul cellulare provo a vedere se riesco a scriverti di più di quella conversazione
<cristian_c> pino, dice nessuna scheda disponibile per la configurazione, è un problema di alsa
<cristian_c> pino, apri alsamixer
<cristian_c> pino, e premi f6
<cristian_c> autumn, ok
 * krabador scorge cristian_c assumere postura http://i.imgur.com/Ad9qO5o.png
<pino> cristian_c,  c'è default,mpu-401 uart, poi enter device name
<cristian_c> pino, beh, mi sembra completamente sballata come cosa
<autumn> cristian_c: allora quello che devo fare è riaditare un file e ridare sudo update-grub
<cristian_c> pino, sicuro di essere in live?
<pino> cristian_c,  si...
<autumn> ti può bastare?
<cristian_c> pino, e sicuro che sia ubuntu originale non una derivata taroccata
<cristian_c> ?
<pino> cristian_c,  xubuntu 14.04
<autumn> devo cancellare acpi=force
<autumn> ti risulta ?
<michele__> ciao
<michele__> avrei bisogno di spostare il cursore del grub su windows
<autumn> ripasso in un secondo momento
<krabador> michele__, "spostare il cursore" ?
<michele__> enzotib ho bisogno di te
<krabador> michele__, grub si sposta con le frecce
<pino> cristian_c,  tra l'altro se non avesse mai funzionato mi sarei messo l'anima in pace che probabilmente era un problema hardware, ma non capisco perchè se reinstallo alsa e pulse funge per una sessione e poi niente
<michele__> nono nel senso mettere windows al primo posto
<michele__> così che si avvii in automatico
<krabador> michele__, ok
<cristian_c> autumn, potrebbe pure essere, se hai fatto soltanto quello, allora ripristina
<brunocobalto> ecco la foto del boot  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/1s6rKywdReSwajsDtzrp
<krabador> michele__, dimmi di preciso quante voci hai in grub, il numero preciso
<michele__> devo riavviare per forza?
<brunocobalto> @cristian ci sei ancora?
<krabador> michele__, sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<krabador> !pastebin | michele__
<ubot-it> michele__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<brunocobalto> con questo nuovo irch non c'è più la lista degli utenti a destra?
<krabador> michele__, incolla il contenuto nel sito che ti ho appena indicato, clicca paste, incolla qui poi il link
<michele__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8968918/
<brunocobalto> qualcosa mi sa dire qualcosa di questo errore del pae? https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/1s6rKywdReSwajsDtzrp
<brunocobalto> qualcuno*
<cristian_c> pino, in pratica, non è selezionata nessuna scheda audio che possa ritenersi tale
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, pèrché l'hai fatto con unetbootin
<pino> cristian_c, ma perchè allora per quella sessione la rileva? cosa potrei provare secondo te?
<krabador> michele__, o non l'hai messo tutto , o non c'è win
<krabador> in questo grub
<cristian_c> pino, la prima cosa che mi viene in mente è che sia un problema specifico del tuo modello di pc
<cristian_c> pino, quale modello di pc hai?
<michele__> forse c'è un'accavallamento
<brunocobalto> @cristian perchè lo consigliava la guida :D
<cristian_c> pino, anzi, fai una cosa
<pino> cristian_c,  è un assemblato abbastanza vecchiotto
<michele__> praticamente io prima ho deletato la partizione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> pino, apri un terminale e digita: lspci -k
<michele__> e ho ripristinato l'mb dopodiché ho reinstallato ubuntu creando quindi di nuovo il grub
<krabador> michele__, nel grub che mi hai mandato non c'è una voce windows
<krabador> michele__, non credo tu lo abbia copiato tutto
<michele__> riprovo
<cristian_c> pino, tra l'altro non si capisce perché era preimpostato acer-aspire
<brunocobalto> @cristian mi sai dire qualcosa?
<cristian_c> nel file alsa-base.conf
<michele__> forse hai ragione
<michele__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8969044/
<krabador> brunocobalto, la @ non si usa qui, se vuoi rivolgerti direttamente ad un contatto, inizia a scrivere qualche lettera del nick e premi tab
<brunocobalto> thx
<krabador> michele__, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<pino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8969055/    quello era solo l'esempio della guida
<michele__> posto?
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, un attimo
<krabador> michele__, no
<krabador> michele__, fa diventare GRUB_DEFAULT=0  in  GRUB_DEFAULT=4
<krabador> salva
<krabador> sudo udate-grub
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> michele__, sudo update-grub <----- è questo il comando
<michele__> sisi
<cristian_c> pino, come temevo
<cristian_c> pino, non viene riconosciuta la scheda audio
<cristian_c> pino, l'operazione di reinstallazione di alsa ti è riuscita una sola volta o più volte?
<pino> cristian_c,  almeno 4 volte
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> pino, quindi quella cosa funza sempre?
<cristian_c> nel senso che funza se lo fai sempre
<pino> cristian_c,  si per una sessione si
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, ah, ok, ho capito
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, ho fatto una ricerca
<cristian_c> pino, ok, quindi possiamo escludere un problema hardware
<cristian_c> pino, anche perché suppongo che xp non abbia problemi audio con quel pc tuttora, giusto?
<michele__> perfetto
<pino> cristian_c,  non ho altri so installati
<michele__> grz
<cristian_c> pino, beh, almeno la scheda madre sai qual'è?
<pino> cristian_c,  si è una gigabite se vuoi ti trovo il modello
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, intanto, sposta il cursore su Try ecc...
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, poi premi tab invece di f6
<pino> cristian_c,  pensavo se adesso faccio tutta la procedura per farlo funzionare e ti posto la schermata di alsamixer dici che ci può aiutare?
<cristian_c> pino, sì, per favore
<pino> cristian_c,  ok arrivo
<cristian_c> pino, ok, ma intanto dimmi la mobo
<brunocobalto> ok lo faccio
<brunocobalto> un altra domanda, l'installazione minimal si fa solo da cd non da usb?
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, io direi di affrontare una cosa alla volta
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, altrimenti si fa notte
<michele__> come faccio a far partire ubuntu con la luminosità al minimo?
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, sono ore che sei impegnato su questa roba
<brunocobalto> sposto il cursore su try senza premere invio e premo tab sì? try lho già provato e mi dava lo stesso errore dell'install
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, sì
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, non dico invio, dico tab
<brunocobalto> ok a tra poco
<pino> cristian_c, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-12112014-194920.php
<pino> cristian_c,  piccola differenza prima per far partire alsamixer dovevo dargli hw:1 perchè su 0 non c'era nulla
<pino> cristian_c,  adesso su 1 c'è sempre uart 401 e su 0 c'è questo
<cristian_c> pino, sì, ma comunque, prima lspci non vedeva la scheda audio
<cristian_c> pino, le schermate precedenti sono prese dalla live, vero?
<pino> cristian_c,  si
<cristian_c> pino, allora, qual è il nome della mobo?
<pino> cristian_c,  non capisco
<cristian_c> ?
<pino> cristian_c,  lol cosa è la mobo?
<cristian_c> pino, motherboard
<pino> cristian_c, aaaa si arrivo
<cristian_c> lol
<pino> gigabyte ga-7vaxp
<pino> cristian_c,  purtoppo adesso devo scappare riprovo quando torno
<pino> intanto grazie mille per l'aiuto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> VIA KT400/8235 chipset
<fonzy> tttt
<barrnet> c'è un canale apposito per il supporto server o si può chiedere qui?
<krabador> barrnet, chiesi, se quacuno sa, risponde
<barrnet> ok. Qualcuno sa come limitare il packet loss causato da un ddos?
<cristian_c> barrnet, ciao
<barrnet> sono su vps, non posso usare firewall hardware
<krabador> barrnet, entra in #ubuntu-it-chat, c'è un utente con questioni di vps
<pino> Salve, avrei bisogno di aiuto per far funzionare l'audio su ubuntu 14.04 ho provato a seguire varie guide ma senza risultato. Quello che sono riuscito ad ottenere è che dopo aver reinstallato alsa e pulseaudio al riavvio funziona tutto. Ma al riavvio seguente non rileva di nuovo la scheda e vedo solo output dummy.. grazie
<polpettacb82> Salve ragazzi
<polpettacb82> ho un problema con l'avvio di lubuntu 14.04
<polpettacb82> preciso che finora non lo ha mai fatto. ho il dual boot con win xp.
<polpettacb82> dopo la scelta del s.o. mi esce una finestra in cui mi dice che l'unità disco non è pronta premere s per il mount automatico o m per provare il mount manuale.
<krabador> polpettacb82, se premi s cosa fa?
<polpettacb82> non ricordo quale dei due tasti mi fa avviare lubuntu credo sia proprio s
<polpettacb82> ma il desktop è diverso come ripristinato nel senso che ha lo sfondo che io nn ho scelto i caratteri grandi e le posizioni delle icone sbagliate
<krabador> polpettacb82, avvia lubuntu , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<blackfish> Ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | blackfish
<ubot-it> blackfish: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<blackfish> mi date una mano a mettere i reposity della mia distro
<krabador> blackfish, perchè hai bisogno di metterli?
<polpettacb82> gia mi da tutto aggiornato
<krabador> e dove?
<krabador> polpettacb82, pastebin del comando
<krabador> !pastebin | polpettacb82
<ubot-it> polpettacb82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<polpettacb82> l'unica cosa mi dice che non riesce a rintracciare un repositori translation-en e mi dice che usera i vecchi
<polpettacb82> ma nn credo c'entri
<krabador> polpettacb82, pastebin del comando
<krabador> !pastebin | polpettacb82
<ubot-it> polpettacb82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<polpettacb82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8970597/
<krabador> polpettacb82, perchè solo del secondo?
<polpettacb82> arriva l'altro
<polpettacb82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8970638/
<krabador> polpettacb82, Trovato http://ppa.launchpad.net  ---> hai messo ppa nel sistema, non si fa assistenza a sistemi con ppa
<polpettacb82> nel senso??
<polpettacb82> nn li ho messi io
<polpettacb82> che cos'è launchpad poi scusami??
<krabador> allora, nel tuo sistema sono presenti ppa, che sono fonti sofrware esterne, non gestite ufficialmente da canonical
<krabador> che possono causare una marea di problemi
<polpettacb82> e che sarebbe launchpad??? a cosa e relativo???
<krabador> polpettacb82, potrebbe essere relativo a di tutto
<krabador> polpettacb82, in launchpad ci sono centinaia di ppa
<blackfish> krabador, ti posto il mio output dei reposity
<blackfish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8970820/
<krabador> blackfish, lsb-release -a
<krabador> pastebin
<blackfish> comando non trovato
<krabador> blackfish, backbox non è supportata qui
<blackfish> ok andava l'underscore
<blackfish> perchè non capisco è su base ubuntu
<krabador> blackfish, solo le derivate ufficiali sono supportate qui
<krabador> ti è stato spiegato qualche sera fa, sempre da me
<blackfish> non è possibile forse mi confondi
<krabador> blackfish, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFlavors
<krabador> solo queste hanno supporto qui
<krabador> e ovviamente ubuntu
<blackfish> ehh si.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8970955/
<krabador> blackfish, backbox non è supportata
<krabador> amen
<blackfish> come siamo fiscali..
<krabador> blackfish, https://kiwiirc.com/client/irc.autistici.org:6667/?nick=backbox_?#backbox
<krabador> questo è il loro canale irc ufficiale
<krabador> accessibile dal sito
<krabador> buon proseguimento
<blackfish> grazie vado subito mi ero dimenticato che hanno un canale Xd
<buba> ciao a tutti
<buba> ce qualche anima buona
<nggafriedchkn> in che senso?
<buba> ho un piccolo problema   con un h disk
<nggafriedchkn> copia tutto e incolla su pastebin/pastie e poi dammi il link
<nggafriedchkn> allora? tutto apposto?
<buba> appena mandato
<buba> arrivato?
<brunocobalto> ciao ci sei ancora cristian?
<LostInMyHead> brunocobalto: non c'è e per richiamare basta che scrivi il nome completo o le prime lettere e tremi il tasto tab per autocompletare il nick..
<LostInMyHead> brunocobalto: comunque tu chiedi e vedi se ti possono aiutare....
<brunocobalto> dopo questa schermata  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/z0MGUnz8SxCsBzso41uf mi hanno consigliato di selezionare "try to install" e premere tab nella schermata di boot da usb, lho fatto e ho digitato forcepae, ma non è funzionato, si è semplicemente bloccato con la scritta di errore uguale a prima.
<nggafriedchkn> okay possiamo provare qualcos'altro
<buba> a me nulla??
<brunocobalto> ? qualcuno mi può rispondere pls
<brunocobalto> c'è nessuno?
<marcol> Ciao a tutti... non so se questo è il canale giusto, faccio la domanda, qualcuno può darmi info su connessione tra due router?
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-13
<Lakota> ?
<Innerina1> Su microtorrent posso selezionare pochi file su tanti di un pacco torrent, ma su Transmission non posso farlo... conoscete un omologo che permetta di farlo?
<riolinux> Salve a Tutti, vi e' qualcuno?
<glpiana> ola
<NicolaER> buon giorno
<NicolaER> posso chiedere aiuto  su ubuntu
<cristian_c> !aiuto | NicolaER
<ubot-it> NicolaER: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<NicolaER> ieri ho installato per la prima volta la 12.04 e ho dei problemini con xampp
<glpiana> quali?
<cristian_c> NicolaER, cosa dovresti fare?
<NicolaER> quando provo a copiare nella cartella htdocs i file php non me lo permette
<NicolaER> mi dice che ho problemi di permessi
<cristian_c> NicolaER, intendo lo scopo finale
<Ivanone> Buongiorno,
<NicolaER> buon giorno
<Ivanone> vorrei chiederLe assistenza se è possibile
<NicolaER> devo trasferire il mio sito locale su ubuntu e lavorarci
<Ivanone> ?
<cristian_c> NicolaER, prova a controllare se il tuo utente appartiene al gruppo www-data
<cristian_c> NicolaER, sempre che tu abbia copiato il tuo sito in /var/www
<NicolaER> controllo
<cristian_c> Ivanone, puoi domandare, se qualcuno sa e può , risponderà
<Ivanone> Chiedo scusa io avrei una stampante pos termica che non riesco a far funzionare la stampante si chiama Allcam pos58 ho i driver ma non sono compatibili con linux non vorrei cambiar stampante può esserci qualche driver compatibile?
<NicolaER> ok
<cristian_c> Ivanone, forse dovresti proprio controllare la compatibilità della stampante con linux
<cristian_c> Ivanone, hai fatto una ricerca con google?
<Ivanone> si ma non sono riuscito a trovare nulla anche perchè non sono ancora molto pratico
<cristian_c> Ivanone, forse considera anche la possibilità che non sia compatibile
<cristian_c> non è detto, ma può essere
<cristian_c> Ivanone, come la colleghi al pc?
<Ivanone> di quello ne sono certo ma pensavo che forse c'è qualche driver studiato per farla funzionare lo stesso la stampante è collegata con usb
<cristian_c> Ivanone, se non hai trovato nulla è facile che non ci sia nulla, anche se non è detto
<cristian_c> nulla di esterno
<cristian_c> Ivanone, molto semplicemente, apri un terminale e digita:
<cristian_c> Ivanone, lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> Ivanone, digita anche: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> Ivanone, posta tutti i risultati su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Ivanone
<ubot-it> Ivanone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ivanone> digito pastebin?
<cristian_c> Ivanone, no, i comandi elencati sopra
<Ivanone> sono arrivato fino a dmesg tail, poi che devo fare?
<cristian_c> Ivanone, poi copia i risultati su pastebin
<cristian_c> come spiegato dal bot
<Ivanone> nel terminale digito http://paste.ubuntu.com/  ?
<cristian_c> Ivanone, ti è stato già detto di non fare così
<cristian_c> Ivanone, nel terminale solo i comandi descritti sopra
<Ivanone> ok
<cristian_c> Ivanone, quello è un url, un indirizzo web
<Ivanone> ok, ma non so cosa sia paste
<cristian_c> !paste | Ivanone
<ubot-it> Ivanone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> cosa c'è di non chiaro in quello che il bot scrive?
<glpiana> cristian_c, semplicemente il messaggio non viene letto
<cristian_c> glpiana, speravo qualcosa di meglio
<glpiana> Ivanone, hai capito cosa devi fare su qaquel sito?
<glpiana> *quel
<Ivanone> ragazzi scusatemi veramente vi chiedo pazienza ma non ho capito cosa devo fare
<glpiana> Ivanone, apri anzitutto quell'indirizzo sul browser
<glpiana> Ivanone, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> Ivanone, ti trovi di fronte dei campi da compilare. il primo è semplicemente il nome, metti Ivanone per esempio
<Ivanone> ok
<cristian_c> 'incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina', beh...
<glpiana> Ivanone, il campo successivo, syntax, lascialo così com'è
<glpiana> Ivanone, dopodichè nel campo più largo devi copiare ciò che ti è apparso a terminale dopo i comandi che ti ha fatto dare cristian_c
<Ivanone> ok poi chi lo legge?
<glpiana> Ivanone, poi clicchi su paste, la pagina cambia
<glpiana> Ivanone, quella pagina ha un indirizzo differente da prima, sta volta è seguito da un numero
<glpiana> Ivanone, devi copiare qui quell'indirizzo, in modo che noi lo si possa aprire e leggere
<Ivanone> ok
<Ivanone> http://paste
<glpiana> Ivanone, un piccolo sforzo in più
<Ivanone> l'indirizzo url giusto?
<cristian_c> Ivanone, dicci almeno a che punto sei arrivato, perché indovini non siamo
<Ivanone> la pagina è cambiata e in fondo dice download as text
<Ivanone> clicco download as text?
<cristian_c> Ivanone, a che punto sei arrivato?
<cristian_c> cos'hai fatto finora?
<Ivanone> allora ho copiato quel che mi è saltato fuori dal terminale ho fatto incolla in fondo e la pagina è cambiata e in fondo cè scritto download as text
<cristian_c> Ivanone, ok, allora non fare nient'altro che copiare l'indirizzo della pagina stessa qui in canale
<cristian_c> Ivanone, che è l'unico modo per condividere il tuo paste
<Ivanone> [   23.564685] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: link down
<Ivanone> [   23.564749] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<Ivanone> [   23.565517] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<Ivanone> [   24.027811] init: samba-ad-dc main process (1027) terminated with status 1
<Ivanone> [   25.183322] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: link up
<Ivanone> [   25.183345] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready
<Ivanone> scusate sono tornato
<cristian_c> Ivanone, non si capisce perché hai postato in canale l'output del terminale invece dell'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> !paste | Ivanone
<ubot-it> Ivanone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Ivanone, ok, allora non fare nient'altro che copiare l'indirizzo della pagina stessa qui in canale
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, eh, è la terza volta
<ExPBoy> alla quarta c'è il premio
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Ivanone> io l'avevo copiata
<cristian_c> Ivanone, sì, ma aspettiamo che tu posti l'indirizzo della pagina qui in canale
<cristian_c> cosa che ancora non hai fatto
<ExPBoy> ...........e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> mica ci vuole una laurea
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, lo dici tu... :D
<ExPBoy> eh
<hugcasale> ho un grosso problema c'è qualche anima pia che può aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | hugcasale
<ubot-it> hugcasale: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<hugcasale> Dopo l'aggiornamento di ieri sera oggi mi ritrovo il 14.10 con svariati problemi, tra cui: mancanza della lista della applicazioni della Dash e Terminale che crash con l'esecuzione molti comandi, ma non tutti
<kaikias> Ciao, ho abbandonato progetto portatile... HD sicuramente difettoso. Vorrei però procedere con vostro aiuto a recuperare ubuntu da fisso in cui é gemellato con grub a win 7.
<jester-> hugcasale: sei dal sistema in questione?
<kaikias> Mi da un errore di sistema all'avvio
<kaikias> No vi scrivo da un tablet
<kaikias> Quindi perdonatemi qualche errore d ibattitura
<jester-> kaikias: descrivi l'errore
<kaikias> Cmq... tempo fa con kradador abbia tentato secondo la guida di ripristinare i file dannegiati ma non ci siamo riusciti... ti mando screenshot
<hugcasale> si
<jester-> hugcasale: apri un terminale
<hugcasale> ok
<jester-> hugcasale: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Ivanone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jester-> Ivanone: serve quello dopo aver pigiato paste
<Ivanone> questo è l'URL che mi compare nella pagina
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ivanone> dopo aver cliccato paste
<jester-> incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste
<cristian_c> Ivanone, direi di no
<jester-> se non incolli niente niente da
<Ivanone> vi mando la sorgente pagina?
<hugcasale> jester- avevo provato ieri e non ho ottenuto risultati, ora ho provato a lanciare un upgrade da tty (terminale crasha)
<jester-> Ivanone: incolla il testo
<cristian_c> Ivanone, puoi mandare anche una schermata , non c'è problema
<jester-> hugcasale: certo se vai per i cazzi tuoi
<cristian_c> sempre che tu sappia come mandarla, e poi stiamo uscendo dal seminato
<kaikias> Ecco : https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/eEbWtsv1SJWkIC0UxsCb
<hugcasale> jester- lupdate lho lanciato 15 min fa
<Ivanone> url sorgente è questa
<Ivanone> view-source:http://paste.ubuntu.com/8982992/
<hugcasale> jester- può essere un problema di filesystem?
<Ivanone> l'inizio schermata sorgente pagina è questa
<glpiana> kaikias, dal menu di grub all'avvio del pc, scegli la seconda voce, poi avvia la rpima voce che riporta tra parentesi recovery
<kaikias> Tempo fa tentai di aggiornare il sistema ma feci qualche errore e non riparti più.
<glpiana> kaikias, se sei ancora sulla schermata che hai postato premi ctrl+alt+canc per riavviare
<kaikias> Ok ma come torno al menù di grub?
<kaikias> Ok
<kaikias> Non riavvia da quella schermata
<Ivanone> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<glpiana> kaikias, scrivi reboot
<Ivanone> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="en" lang="en">
<Ivanone> <head>
<Ivanone>     <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html;charset=utf-8" />
<Ivanone>     <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" charset="utf-8" media="screen" href="/static/pastebin.css">
<Ivanone>     <title>Ubuntu Pastebin</title>
<Ivanone> </head>
<glpiana> ha ucciso il bot
<kaikias> Tastiera morta
<glpiana> kaikias, resetta
<jester-> esca fuori chi ha ucciso il bot
 * ExPBoy niente sa
<jester-> mica è l'omo ragno
<glpiana> lol
<kaikias> Quale delle due opzioni di recovery devo scegliere? https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/YX9z3NoKSayZHWxeqeo2
<glpiana> kaikias, prova con la prima a disposizione
<kaikias> Fatto
<glpiana> kaikias, dimmi se arrivi a un menu
<kaikias> Si ci sono
<glpiana> kaikias, spostati sulla voce "dpkg"
<glpiana> kaikias, il pc è collegato in rete via cavo?
<kaikias> si
<glpiana> oki, scegli dpkg e vediamo che fa
<kaikias> mi ha detto completato premere invio
<kaikias> Sono m
<kaikias> Nel menù
<glpiana> kaikias, scegli terminale di root con connessione di rete
<kaikias> Non ho questa opzione
<glpiana> kaikias, scendi scendi e vedrai che c'è
<Ivanoner> ragazzi avete visto ?
<glpiana> !paste | Ivanoner
<ubot-it> Ivanoner: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Ivanoner, sì
<cristian_c> Ivanoner, peccato che il comando fosse sbagliato
<ExPBoy> Ivanoner, ma lo fai apposta?
<cristian_c> Ivanoner, hai digitato dmesg invece che dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> Ivanoner, e poi manca anche il primo comando, diciamo
<kaikias> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/FWFapbdQSJev1p0sL4Sz
<cristian_c> che è la cosa che interessa adesso
<Ivanoner> ok riprovo
<kaikias> Questo é il menú
<cristian_c> Ivanoner, ma questa volta dai indirizzo simile a questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8982992/
<cristian_c> Ivanoner, che è quello che hai postato tu prima
<Ivanoner> [   23.564685] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: link down
<Ivanoner> [   23.564749] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<Ivanoner> [   23.565517] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<Ivanoner> [   24.027811] init: samba-ad-dc main process (1027) terminated with status 1
<Ivanoner> [   25.183322] r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth0: link up
<Ivanoner> [   25.183345] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready
<glpiana> kaikias, scegli network
<kaikias> Fatto
<ExPBoy> lol
<glpiana> kaikias, adesso scegli root
<glpiana> kaikias, poi scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<kaikias> Fatto
<glpiana> Ivanoner, prossima volta che incolli gli output in canale ti banno
<Ivanoner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8983445/
<Ivanoner> con google chrome non si vede l'indirizzo
<hugcasale> ho eseguito dpkg --cofigure, mi dice:
<hugcasale> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare il pacchetto brltty (--configure):
<hugcasale>  il sottoprocesso installato script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<hugcasale> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<hugcasale>  brltty
<Ivanoner> va bene adesso?
<kaikias> Glpiana p
<kaikias> Fatto
<kaikias> Mi ha dato una sfilza di impossibile recuperare
<Ivanoner> riuscite a vedere l'indirizzo?
<kaikias> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Dde9IyDzQ0msGW4Z3FUk
<glpiana> kaikias, scrivi: lsb_release -a
<kaikias> Fatto
<glpiana> kaikias, no, non serve. perchè non reinstalli semplicemente?
<kaikias> Ci avevo pensato
<jester-> kaikias: hai un sistema fuori supporto
<kaikias> Però ho paura di toccare win7 e perdere tutto
<kaikias> Che intendi jester
<cristian_c> !eol | kaikias
<ubot-it> kaikias: Per le versioni di Ubuntu che hanno raggiunto il termine del loro ciclo di supporto leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<jester-> kaikias: che i repo del tuo sistema sono spenti
<Ivanoner> per cortesia avete visto l'indirizzo?
<kaikias> Se volessi reistallare tutto da capo come faccio? Io il cd ce l'ho... ma non so dal grub come dirgli di leggerlo al avvio e non toccare wind7
<jester-> kaikias: il cd centra na sega con grub
<jester-> kaikias: devi fare boot da cdrom
<kaikias> Ok come ho fatto nei giorni scorsi per il portatile
<hugcasale> jester- ho eseguito dpkg --cofigure -a , mi dice che ci sono problemi con brltty
<jester-> hugcasale: se incolli ancora in canale ti banno
<kaikias> Ma come mi assicuro che non tocchi o modifichi l'altro sistema operativo?
<kaikias> Devo dirgli io dopo aver avviato la versione prova come partizionarlo?
<hugcasale> jester- ok
<hugcasale> cmq il problema persiste
<cristian_c> kaikias, se hai letto nel link passato dal bot, ti accorgerai che la 13.04 non è pi
<cristian_c>  *non è più supportata da tempo
<jester-> hugcasale: lsb_release -r
<hugcasale> ho la 14.10
<jester-> quando sudo apt-get install --reinstall brltty
<jester-> hugcasale:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall brltty
<LostInMyHead> 'giorno
<kaikias> Non riesco ad accere al bios ne da F2 ne da F8 come cambio le impostazioni di root?
<hugcasale> jester- mi da internal error, no file name for brltty:amd64
<glpiana> kaikias, leggi a schermo quale è il tasto da premere
<jester-> hugcasale: fa vedere sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> kaikias, sì, nella schermata iniziale è scritto
<kaikias> Mi dice "e" modifica comandi "c" va alla riga di comando "invio" seleziona sistema
<kaikias> Tu intendi la schermata iniziale del grub?
<glpiana> kaikias, quello è grub, devi guardare cosa appare a schermo prima di grub
<hugcasale> jester- https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/DXywDtDTvmbiOSbiVsRR
<kaikias> Ok
<hugcasale> jester- scura se ci metto molto ma qui è  un casino, crash in continuazione, oltretutto gEdit ha la grafica sballata
<glpiana> hugcasale, wow, hai ancora qualche residuo di repository ufficiali di ubuntu tra tutti quelli che hai aggiunto!
<jester-> non che ppa del menga
<hugcasale> quindi?
<kaikias> Ok tutto fatto... glpiana quando vai via? Hai tempo per twntare questa istallazione con me? Ho dei dubbi perché il raga che mi istallo tutto mi ha partizionato in modo complicato il sistema creando diversi spazi di backup
<glpiana> kaikias, comincia ad avvia la live in prova, non in installazione
<kaikias> Non voglio rovinare quello che ho già funzionante
<jester-> hugcasale: perchè hai conciato soueces.list a qual modo?
<kaikias> Ok vado
<jester-> quel*
<jester-> hugcasale: repo 14.04  14.10 mischiati + ppa
<hugcasale> mmmm
<jester-> hugcasale: da solo non lo ha fatto di sicuro
<kaikias> Sta partendo
<hugcasale> ok ppa ti dico che gli ho fatti io
<jester-> hugcasale: non esiste repo di differenti rilasci mischiati
<kaikias> Senti ho scaricato la 14.10 ho fatto bene? Qualcuno scriveva che conveniva quella precedente.
<hugcasale> cmq ora la domanda è: se accedo con una live 14.04 posso ripristinare tutto senza perdere file?
<jester-> !rirpistino | hugcasale ma un backup dati è sempre di rigore
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rirpistino'
<jester-> !ripristino | hugcasale ma un backup dati è sempre di rigore
<ubot-it> hugcasale ma un backup dati è sempre di rigore: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<hugcasale> Backup appena fatto ;)
<kaikias> Ok avviato live
<kaikias> Come imposto la risoluzione non vedo la barra di sinistra
<kaikias> Trovato
<glpiana> kaikias, che caratteristiche ha sto pc?
<jester-> glpiana: lè vecio
<jester-> glpiana: non lo sapevi che la belèn è la bindi con ubuntu installato?
<kaikias> Dal lavi
<hugcasale> jester- con la modalita` di recupero con Live mi mantiene le chiavi rsa?
<kaikias> Dal live posso accedere alle proprietà,  non lo ricordo
<jester-> hugcasale: se hai un backup della home che ti frega
<glpiana> kaikias, vabbè, ma ti pare giri decentemente in live? inutile installare una roba troppo pesante. questo intendo
<hugcasale> la chiave privata dubito venga ripristinata da un backup
<kaikias> Gira bene... anche se non riesco a sistemare la risoluzione giusta... ho poche alternative e nessuna é quella corretta
<glpiana> kaikias, non si parte bene. prima di installare vediamo se si riesce a trovare una modalità grafica adatta. se no è inutile
<glpiana> kaikias, apri un terminale e scrivi: xrandr
<glpiana> !paste | kaikias
<ubot-it> kaikias: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> hugcasale: la rsa è un file permessi 600
<kaikias> Ok
<kaikias> Paste.ubuntu.com/8984256
<kaikias> rieccomi
<kaikias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8984256/
<jester-> kaikias: con current 1280 x 1024  non vedi la barra?
<kaikias> si ma è tagliata
<jester-> kaikias: sei in prova ubuntu senza installare?
<kaikias> si
<jester-> kaikias: ce le dici le caratteristiche del pc ?
<jester-> kaikias: schermo da pollici?
<kaikias> 40 pollici
<jester-> kaikias: una tv
<jester-> kaikias: la tv non è un video, al confronto è assai peggio
<kaikias> dove trovo le caratteristiche sono in all setting
<jester-> e ha risoluzione piu basse
<jester-> kaikias: sudo lshw
<kaikias> ok
<jester-> e metti nel paste
<kaikias> ok
<kaikias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8984410/
<glpiana> kaikias, magari aspetta l'output del comando
<jester-> kaikias: sudo lshw
<kaikias> hahaha ok
<kaikias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8984467/
<kaikias> così hai tutto credo... è una radiografia
<jester-> kaikias: hai zompato la prima parte e con la vecchia invidia 9600 da live ci credo che con la tv va a cazzo
<jester-> kaikias: non hai un video normale?
<kaikias> no
<jester-> kaikias: comunque per installare che cazzo ti frega della barra
<kaikias> non mi frega per istallare ma se dopo che istallo non trovo la giusta risoluzione
<kaikias> ??
<cristian_c> kaikias, ma è un portatile , giusto?
<kaikias> no
<jester-> kaikias: installando il driver dovrebbe sistemare ma con la tv come video non è l'ideale
<cristian_c> ok
<kaikias> fisso
<jester-> la scheda è vecchina
<cristian_c> kaikias, in generale, ubuntu sceglie tra varie risoluzioni disponibili, la prima giusta che trova la imposta
<jester-> kaikias: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jester-> cristian_c: la live sta usanto il nuvò
<kaikias> lo so ma al momento non ho come sostituire e aggiornare la parte fisica con pezzi nuovi
<jester-> kaikias: quindi se hai u nproblema hw il sistema non è che ti puo cambiare i tocchi
<ExPBoy> :)
<kaikias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8984620/
<jester-> kaikias: il pc pare decente
<jester-> kaikias: la  mal visualizzazione da live sulla tv è dovuta al driver open
<kaikias> quindi se istalla che succede?
<jester-> kaikias: che poi installi il driver testato da drivers aggiuntivi e vedi come butta
<kaikias> tu quindi mi suggerisci di procedere?
<jester-> kaikias: vedi tu se tenerti il sistema cadavere o uno assistito
<kaikias> ok va vediamo cosa succede
<kaikias> devo chiudere tutto prima di avviare l'istallazione?
<kaikias> vi sto scrivendo dal live
<jester-> kaikias: installa
<kaikias> ci risentiamo... sono emozionato come un papà che aspetta la nascita di suo figlio hahahahahahahaha
<ExPBoy> urca
<kaikias> scarico agg. e terze parti?
<jester-> kaikias: mavadaviaiciapp va
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> kaikias: sisi scarica
<aspettandofw> ciao a tutti nell'attesa di avere l'adsl fastweb vorrei creare un hotspot con la chiavetta:utilizzo ubuntu ma non riesco!!!
<cristian_c> aspettandofw, ma tu sei mt_97 o qualcosa del genere (scusa la domanda)
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> *87
<LostInMyHead> cristian_c: non invadere i computer degli altri...
<cristian_c> aspettandofw, scusa, ho sbagliato utente, ora che ci penso, comunque quale modello è?
<aspettandofw> mt_97 cioèè?
<aspettandofw> ho una huawei e non ha il brand
<cristian_c> aspettandofw, zte, huawei, brandizzata?
<cristian_c> aspettandofw, ok
<aspettandofw> uso noverca e va bene..vorrei solo che accedessero gli altri pc(mia figlia quando studia)
<cristian_c> aspettandofw, noverca è tim
<cristian_c> quindi non so se usa gli stessi
<cristian_c> *apn
<jester-> aspettandofw: se la chiavetta supporta mode monitor metti su una ad.hoc ma secondo me ti converrebbe usare il cellofono
<aspettandofw> andrebbe configurato solo questo pc...in modo che vedano la reta(questa)come wifi,non so se spiego bene l'idea..
<aspettandofw> h guardato nelle impostazioni di lubuntu...non trovo l'opzione che scrivi!
<jester-> aspettandofw: in modifica connessioni
<cristian_c> aspettandofw, in Modo è presente Infrastruttura e Ad-hoc
<cristian_c> sotto il ssid
<jester-> aspettandofw: ma se la chiavetta poi non va in trasmissione non funza
<pino>  Salve, avrei bisogno di aiuto per far funzionare l'audio su ubuntu 14.04 ho provato a seguire varie guide ma senza risultato. Quello che sono riuscito ad ottenere è che dopo aver reinstallato alsa e pulseaudio al riavvio funziona tutto. Ma al riavvio seguente non rileva di nuovo la scheda e vedo solo output dummy.. grazie
<aspettandofw> scusate
<aspettandofw> dicevo che non saprei,quindi,se è lubuntu che a differenza di ubuntu crea hotspot,o la key!!!
<jester-> pino: quando parla dai nel terminale lsmod > conaudio.txt
<jester-> pino: quando no parla lsmod >noaudio
<aspettandofw> su modifica connessioni io non trovo proprio da spuntare crea una rete ad hoc
<jester-> pino: fa due file nella home che ci incollerai sul pastebin
<jester-> aspettandofw: perché non usi il cellofono?
<cristian_c> pino, secondo me, dovresti aprire una segnalazione di bug, visto che la scheda non viene rilevata quasi mai
<jester-> droido e ios sono gia predisposti
<aspettandofw> beh se dici che non si può fare si...forse è la soluzione adatta!
<jester-> aspettandofw: è la piu semplice
<aspettandofw> grazie
<jester-> infili la sim nel cellofono e via
<pino> cristian_c,  proverò
<pino> jester-,  se do lsmod >noaudio adesso che non va non mi restituisce nulla cosa vi incollo?
<glpiana> pino, l'output del comando è nel file noaudio
<cristian_c> lol
<pino> non so se si è letto quello che ho scritto prima
<pino> comunque
<pino> jester-,  se do lsmod >noaudio adesso che non va non mi restituisce nulla cosa vi incollo?
<glpiana> pino, l'output del comando è nel file noaudio
<pino> glpiana,  ok grazie
<pino> adesso lo faccio andare e poi incollo tutto
<pino> jester-,  no audio  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8985526/    con audio http://paste.ubuntu.com/8985540/
<jester-> pino: non ci sono differenze nei moduli caricati, vai in preferenze audio canale uscita e vedi se ti fa settare altro canale
<kaikias> Mi ha istallato tutto con successo e al momento di riavviare ecco :  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/YAJVHOl0RH2chToseigV
<kaikias> Che devo fare?
<pino> jester-,  adesso che va l'audio si
<pino> jester-,  provo anche quando non va?
<jester-> kaikias: non è che hai settato grub diversamente da defualt?
<kaikias> No
<jester-> pino: si controlla che canale usa adesso e poi controlla quando non parla
<jester-> kaikias: par abbia cannato grub
<jester-> kaikias: hai in solo hd nel  pc?
<kaikias> Mi chiedeva solo se volessi lasciare le partizioni o smontarle e gli ho detto di lascirle
<kaikias> No ne ho più di uno
<jester-> kaikias: allora parete quello sbagliato
<jester-> invertili o fai da menu bios di avvio se ne hai uno
<kaikias> Non dirmi che ho perso tutto perchemi incazzo
<glpiana> kaikias, o fai il ripristino di grub o cambi l'ordine di avvio dei dischi da bios
<glpiana> kaikias, se non hai installato sopra a windows non hai perso windows
<glpiana> kaikias, se gli hai detto di usare tutto il disco di windows hai perso tutto di sicuro
<kaikias> Dimmilaprocedura per ripristinare tutto
<glpiana> kaikias, fermo, non ripristini "tutto", ti limiti a mettere grub nel giusto  disco
<glpiana> kaikias, sei da live ora?
<kaikias> No da tablet
<glpiana> kaikias, collegati con il pc da live
<kaikias> Il pc é fermo a quella schermata che vi ho inviato
<jester-> kaikias: entri nel bios e inverti l'ordine
<glpiana> kaikias, riavvialo da live
<glpiana> o fai come dice jester- che forse è la cosa più rapida da fare
<glpiana> anzi, senza forse
<kaikias> Ok asp
<jester-> kaikias: se da un tato Fx hai il menu boot ancora meglio
<kaikias> Allora ho modificato i boot ma al riavvio mi da sempre quella schermata
<kaikias> Io ho tolto cmq il cd
<pino> jester-,  quando funziona ha 2 canali quando non funziona c'è solo output dummy e non mi fa scegliere il canale
<kaikias> Raga se non recupero sono finito
<kaikias> Se riavvio da cd e faccio partire il live? Si può sistemare questo problema senza toccare win7???????
<jester-> kaikias: hai invetito la sequenza di bbot?
<kaikias> Si
<jester-> kaikias: va bè sei da live?
<kaikias> No
<jester-> allora parti da live e al menu scegli boot dal primo disco
<jester-> e vediamo cosa butta
<cristian_c> pino, hai provato solo la 14.04, 14.10?
<pino> cristian_c,  la 14.10 no
<cristian_c> pino, prova la 12.04
<cristian_c> se non l'hai già fatto
<cristian_c> in live
<kaikias> Ok sto avviando il live
<pino> cristian_c,  dovrei avere il cd da qualche parte adesso provo
<cristian_c> pino, ma l'hai mai provata su quel pc?
<pino> cristian_c,  si e quando aveva lo 12.04 andava
<cristian_c> pino, ok
<pino> *quando avevo la
<cristian_c> pino, senza questo tipo di problemi , giusto?
<pino> cristian_c,  si esatto
<cristian_c> pino, e provala e vedi se va ancora
<pino> cristian_c,  cerco il cd e provo
<cristian_c> pino, se va ancora, si tratta di un bug o di cessato supporto alla scheda
<kaikias> Rientrodal live
<pino> cristian_c,  la 12.04 stava in cd o in dvd?
<pino> cristian_c,  niente trovata grazie
<KAIKIAS> ok eccomi
<KAIKIAS> vi prego aiutatemi a risistemare il grub
<jester-> KAIKIAS: boot dal primo disco non funza?
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, sì, ma tu rilassati un attimo che pari nervosetto. e nervosetti poi si sbagliano icomandi, ok?
<jester-> KAIKIAS: non fare sempre il pingina
<jester-> piangina
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | KAIKIAS
<ubot-it> KAIKIAS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> pino, scusa, ma la 12.04 non ti andava bene?
<cristian_c> pino, perché probabilmente mantenendo il kernel della 12.04 dovrebbe funzionare l'audio
<KAIKIAS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8985937/
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, allora anzitutto vivi tranquillo che windows è ancora lì
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, scrivi nel terminale: sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<KAIKIAS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8985987/
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, non devi copiare a mano i comandi, devi fare copia e incolla, ok?
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, altriemnti ogni comando siamo qui che non va
<KAIKIAS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8986002/
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, stiamo partendo male. cerca di essere preciso d'ora in poi
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, dammi su pastebin l'output del comando /mnt
<glpiana> azz
<glpiana> del comando mount
<pino> cristian_c,  sono in live dalla 12.04 e va
<cristian_c> pino, hai qualche opzione: 1) usi una distro che abbia di default il kernel 3.2.x
<cristian_c> pino, 2) più complesso: installi la prima 12.04 (non la 12.04.x)
<KAIKIAS> sono calmissimo e sto cercando di fare esattamente come mi dici... ho fatto copia e incolla del comando che mi hai dato e ti ho passato il risultato
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, infatti, visto che qualcosa non va ti chiedo l'output di mount
<cristian_c> pino, e così ti mantieni il vecchio kernel mentre ti aggiorna automaticamente alla 12.04.5
<KAIKIAS> siccome non sono un ingegnere mi puoi spiegare come ti do l'outpout di mont come se fossi un bambino di 2 anni? mi scuso in anticimo ma non è il mio setore
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, devi darmi l'output del comando: mount                scritto nel terminale
<pino> cristian_c,  questa che ho io ha il 3.2.0-29 la posso installare?
<pino> cristian_c,  dovrebbe essere 12.04.1
<cristian_c> pino, retromarcia, pare che xubuntu abbia supporto solo per 3 anni invece che 5 come ubuntu o kubuntu
<cristian_c> pino, e quindi il prossimo anno ti scade
<pino> cristian_c,  brutta storia
<KAIKIAS> questo è tutto quello che ho scritto fino ad ora nel terminale dove ho sbagliato? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8986100/
<cristian_c> pino, quindi o ti installi ubuntu minimale e ci installi xfce (ma non te lo consiglio, è  più complessa come installazione), oppure installi una distro che supporti il kernel 3.2 di default
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, oki, visto tutto l'output sembra a posto. per completezza nel terminale scrivi: mount
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, solo mount da solo senza altre opzioni
<KAIKIAS> ok
<KAIKIAS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8986138/
<pino> cristian_c,  quale distro potrei usare? non sarei molto felice di ubuntu 12.04
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, ok, procediamo: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<cristian_c> !chat | pino
<ubot-it> pino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pino> cristian_c,  ok
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, questi son tutti comandi che non danno output. se lo danno è un errore
<cristian_c> pino, è meglio lasciare questo canale pulito per discussioni tecniche di supporto ad ubuntu
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, confermami ogni comando
<KAIKIAS> ok
<KAIKIAS> non ha dato nulla
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, ora scrivi: sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<KAIKIAS> nulla
<INIZIOUBUNTU> Salve a Tutti, sono nuovo, mi presento ho "installato" ( in realtà ha fatto tutto Linux ) Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Intel® Core™ i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz × 8  15,6 GiB      Gallium 0.4 on AMD TURKS     64-bit    SDD 125,9 GB
<INIZIOUBUNTU> Avrei da chiedervi alcune cose ?
<jester-> dica
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<INIZIOUBUNTU> Salve Jester, Buon Giorno
<KAIKIAS> nulla
<INIZIOUBUNTU> Nell' installazione e' stato installato anche il dual booot per un secondo SO  installato in un secondo SDD uguale
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, sudo chroot /mnt
<jester-> INIZIOUBUNTU: ssd o sd
<KAIKIAS> ha cambiato la sctitta prima del cursore
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, grub-install /dev/sda
<INIZIOUBUNTU> ora vorrei intallare il secondo SO, installandoci un win XP, per quelle applicazioni che non riesco a gestire diversamente, ma mi sembra di capire che il GNU GRUB 2.02 beta2 9UBUNTU1 mi rende le cose complicate, attivandosi immediatamente.
<INIZIOUBUNTU> come faccio a disabilitarlo ?
<jester-> INIZIOUBUNTU: complicate nel senso?
<KAIKIAS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8986262/
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, update-grub2
<jester-> INIZIOUBUNTU: grub aquisice in automatico tutti gli os installati, ma installando winzoz dolo ubuntu grub te lo sega
<KAIKIAS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8986291/
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, domanda: quando hai installato, non hai formattato il disco di ubuntu, l'hai aggiornato, vero?
<KAIKIAS> si
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, oki, andiamo avanti
<INIZIOUBUNTU> in oltre vorrei rendere linux  ibernabile ma mi sembra che non funzioni, visto che quando uso il comando inizia e dopo pochi secondi ritorna tutto a posto, ho l' impressione che vi sia qualcosa che richiami all' attivita il sistema e quindi non dia il tempo al sistema di andare in fondo alla rutin, con win ci riesco, e la scheda e abbastanza nuova
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, scrivi: exit
<krabador> INIZIOUBUNTU, infatti si installa prima win, poi linux, per far si che grub si installi correttamente in modo da far scegliere
<KAIKIAS> ok
<KAIKIAS> fatto
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, sudo umount /mnt/dev
<KAIKIAS> nulla
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, sudo umount /mnt/proc
<KAIKIAS> nulla
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, sudo umount /mnt/sys
<KAIKIAS> nulla
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, sudo umount /mnt/
<KAIKIAS> nulla
<glpiana> KAIKIAS, ora riavvia il pc, leva la live e vediamo se abbiamo beccato il device giusto. se così non fosse, non ti allarmare, riavvia la live e rifacciamo la procedura sull'altro disco
<KAIKIAS> ok
<INIZIOUBUNTU> visti che inizialmente premendo F8 potevo decidere da quale HD far partire il SO, come faccio a disabilitare ubuntu grub, e tornare alla gestione non proprietaria di uno o l' altro SO  ?
<jester-> INIZIOUBUNTU: l'altro os sarebbe?
<INIZIOUBUNTU> l' altro era win 7 ma lo fatto fuori, voglio metterci winxp
<glpiana> INIZIOUBUNTU, la scelta del supporto di boot precede grub
<krabador> INIZIOUBUNTU, allora installi un'os in un disco, quando l'altro disco è disabilitato
<glpiana> INIZIOUBUNTU, grub non impedisce la scelta del supporto in alcun modo
<krabador> INIZIOUBUNTU, poi fai il contrario
<jester-> INIZIOUBUNTU: e metti un os non piu supportato?
<krabador> INIZIOUBUNTU, e scegli quello che ti pare
<INIZIOUBUNTU> win 7 e' una sega, win 8 di + win 10 ti conta anche i peli che hai nel  cul........, win xp e' perfetto, vecchio e collaudato.
<ExPBoy> -_-
<jester-> tutto è opinabile ma dire che winz 7 è una ciofeca mi pare un po grossa
<jester-> nè ExPBoy ?
<ExPBoy> bho dipende da cosa vuole fare e come
<INIZIOUBUNTU> io volevo formattare SDD per ottimizarlo per Linux, fare una migrazione, e poi nel HD SSD che si liberava installare un SO win, anche se mi sta sul cavolo...
<ExPBoy> INIZIOUBUNTU, ma a te a cosa serve linux?
<jester-> INIZIOUBUNTU: per sdd intendi le chiavette che si mettono e si tolgono
<jester-> ?
<jester-> o il disco stato solido
<ExPBoy> bho
<jester-> mi sa che a breve arriva il pulmino
<ExPBoy> :)
<krabador> INIZIOUBUNTU, o installi prima win poi linux, in modo che grub gestisca al meglio, oppure, installi uno alla volta, attaccando solo il disco di installazione, e scegli da "f8" come hai detto prima
<INIZIOUBUNTU> office, internet, video, foro, programmi educativi per i bambini, e col tempo e aiuto anche grafica e cad 3d. per ultimo problema, visto che ho provato ad installare qualche programma e non ci sono riuscito con nessuno, ma prima voglio ottimizzare i SO e la loro gestione, voglio poter ibernare entrambi e poter migrare da un SO all' altro nel moment
<INIZIOUBUNTU> o che sono costretto ad usare applicativi che richiedono due SO diversi.
<ExPBoy> cad 3d con linux te lo sogni
<INIZIOUBUNTU> vi sono qualche programma, non c'e' Solid edg, appunto, ma in tanto partiamo
<glpiana> vi spiacerebbe spostarvi su #ubuntu-it-chat? state intasando il canale con roba che non riguarda il support
<ExPBoy> duma
<kaikias> mi ha ridato lo stesso errore e ho riavviato il live
<glpiana> kaikias, oki, riproviamo sull'altro device allora. apri il terminale
<glpiana> kaikias, scrivi: sudo fdisk -l    e controlla el Linux sia la partizione /dev/sda5 come prima
<kaikias> fatto
<glpiana> kaikias, confermi sda5?
<glpiana> scusa, sdb5
<kaikias> si
<glpiana> kaikias, sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<INIZIOUBUNTU> come faccio a disabilitare il boot di linux e riappropriarmi della gestione dell' avvio di linux, Perche se sgancio SDD dove ho linux mi inpedisce di gestire l' l'altro HD ssd ?  il ubuntu grub  e' andato a sovrascriversi da qualche parte sulla scheda madre ?
<kaikias> mi mandi il link di paste
<glpiana> !paste | kaikias
<ubot-it> kaikias: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> INIZIOUBUNTU, ripeto che la scelta del device di boot è indipendente da grub e precedente ad esso
<ExPBoy> grub sulla scheda madre?
<kaikias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8986559/
<glpiana> kaikias, hai semplicemente incollato per sbaglio qualcosa che avevi selezionato
<kaikias> ops
<glpiana> kaikias, sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<kaikias> ricopio il tuo comando
<kaikias> [ questo giusto_ sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<glpiana> kaikias, sì
<neomaxer> salve, esiste un modo inteligente per gestire la stampante
<INIZIOUBUNTU> facciamoci da un altra parte quali programmi devo usare per ottimizzare un HD SSD per farci imigrare il linux attuale  ?
<neomaxer> mi spiego
<neomaxer> se stampo un pdf posso solo stampare più copie e fascicolare
<neomaxer> ne fronte retro ne pari e dispari ne stampa bozza... nulla
<neomaxer> mi spiacerebbe dover tornare a win ma almeno li avevo tutto
<kaikias> comand not found
<glpiana> neomaxer, se hai una hp magari con hplip riesci a gestire frone restro e altre cose
<neomaxer> sto restando molto deluso
<glpiana> kaikias, sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<INIZIOUBUNTU> formattazione partizione, ecc, ho visto che per un SSD si deve lasciare una prte vuota nel mezzo del SDD
<neomaxer> ho una epson
<glpiana> neomaxer, mi sa che c'è poco da fare
<krabador> neomaxer, una migrazione si effettua, quando si è sicuri che il sistema a cui si migra faccia tutto quello che serve
<kaikias> ok nulla
<neomaxer> ma se uno il sistema non lo conosce ci prova
<glpiana> kaikias, sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<krabador> neomaxer, non si migra prima
<krabador> neomaxer, si, lo prova, non lo mette in maniera definitiva
<neomaxer> ok sta sera installa win e tendo i due assieme
<kaikias> nulla
<glpiana> kaikias, sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<neomaxer> linux lo uso solo per programmare... mi spiace tanto
<neomaxer> grazie di tutto
<krabador> neomaxer, non fai un favore a nessuno
<kaikias> nullas
<glpiana> kaikias, sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<kaikias> nulla
<glpiana> kaikias, sudo chroot /mnt
<krabador> neomaxer, non ti verrà dato supporto per installare win, cerca informazioni in risorse specifiche
<neomaxer> posso capire di non essere utile ma detta così.. cmq
<neomaxer> be certo.. ma win lo so usare...
<kaikias> ha cambiato la scritta come prima
<glpiana> kaikias, grub-install /dev/sdb
<INIZIOUBUNTU> migrazione intendo spostare linux da un SDD, non ottimizzato ad un SDD ottimizato
<neomaxer> grazie di tutto a presto...
<kaikias> Installazione completata, nessun errore segnalato.
<glpiana> kaikias, update-grub2
<kaikias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8986695/
<INIZIOUBUNTU> facciamoci da un altra parte quali programmi devo usare per ottimizzare un HD SSD per farci  linux  ?
<glpiana> INIZIOUBUNTU, pensi di riproporre il quesito ogni 30 secondi ancora a lungo?
<glpiana> kaikias, exit
<kaikias> fatto
<glpiana> kaikias, sudo umount /mnt/dev
<kaikias> nulla
<glpiana> kaikias, sudo umount /mnt/proc
<kaikias> n
<ExPBoy> ulla
<krabador> INIZIOUBUNTU, gli ssd sono supportati perfettamente dalle ultime versioni del kernel linux
<glpiana> kaikias, sudo umount /mnt/sys
<krabador> INIZIOUBUNTU, installi e devi solo controllare che certe features siano abilitate
<kaikias> n
<glpiana> kaikias, sudo umount /mnt/
<kaikias> n
<glpiana> kaikias, riavvia, leva la live e sta volta dovrebbe andare
<ExPBoy> sperem
<glpiana> altri dischi non ce ne sono
<kaikias> ho un prob
<kaikias> come riavvio__
<glpiana> kaikias, parla
<krabador> INIZIOUBUNTU, se hai da 4gb di ram in su, puoi impostare le caches dei browsers in tmpfs , direttamente in ram
<krabador> INIZIOUBUNTU, e stai a posto
<kaikias> la risoluzione non  mi fa vedere i tasti
<INIZIOUBUNTU> Scusa Glpiana, cerco di interagire, sono nuovo, faccio delle domande, ottengono obbiezzioni, e non vedo una risposta ritagliata ad un inesperto che si avvicina a linux, se non devo stare qui dimmmi Ti ascolto ?
<glpiana> kaikias, nel terminale scrivi: sudo reboot
<krabador> INIZIOUBUNTU, non hai letto le risposte ?
<kaikias> ok e il cd quando lo tolgo_ mentre riavvia_
<glpiana> INIZIOUBUNTU, in primo luogo non ci sono risposte a tutte le domande su questo canale. in secondo luogo ti ho semplicemente fatto notare che stai bombardando con la stessa domanda sull'ottimizzazionie da un po'
<glpiana> !pazienza | INIZIOUBUNTU
<ubot-it> INIZIOUBUNTU: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<glpiana> kaikias, te lo dice lui quando puoi levarlo. ma scusa, prima come hai fatto?
<kaikias> >P stovo per far danno
<ExPBoy> kaikias, calmati con la fretta non combini niente
<kaikias> lo so
<krabador> INIZIOUBUNTU, ti sono state fornite tra l'altro, delle risposte
<ExPBoy> :)
<kaikias> infatti sto seguendo passo passo glpiana
<kaikias> cmq appena do il comando sudo reboot che succede_
<glpiana> kaikias, chiude i programmi aperti, l'interfaccia e si riavvia. si fermerà a un certo punto per dirti di togliere il disco e premere invio
<glpiana> kaikias, ma tu prima non hai riavviato allora?
<kaikias> si ma credo di aver tolto presto il cd e ho resettato vecchia maniera e la cosa mi ha un tantino reso inquieto >P
<glpiana> kaikias, fai come ti ho detto
<kaikias> vado riavvio
<glpiana> kaikias, dunque?
<kaikias> Si é riavviato e il grub funziona ma ubuntu sembra non andare si é bloccato dopo 10 secondi cosi :https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/1Cd5ZBfzQIOQFl63D3KK
<kaikias> Si riesce a muovere solo il mouse
<kaikias> Nellaversione prova funzionava alla grande
<glpiana> kaikias, possiamo anche provare a metterci mano, ma tu, quando ti è stato suggerito di reinstalare, avresti dovuto seguire il suggerimento
<kaikias> Dici che non avrei dovuto aggiornare ma eliminare il vecchio?
<glpiana> kaikias, secondo me sì. comunque avvia in recovery mode e quando sei al menu parla
<kaikias> Come riavvio se é bloccato, lo forzo dal tasto reset?
<glpiana> kaikias, controlla se la tastiera risponde al tasto bloc maiusc e bloc num
<glpiana> kaikias, se non reagisce resetta
<kaikias> Riavvio mod recovery
<kaikias> Oks
<kaikias> Sono nel menù
<glpiana> kaikias, anzitutto scegli la voce relativa a dpkg
<kaikias> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Aq1T9eF1RiiZOzrEfgV4
<kaikias> Che gli dico di fare?
<glpiana> kaikias, digli n
<glpiana> ma poi anche s va bene. che hai fatto kaikias ?
<kaikias> N invio
<glpiana> kaikias, oki, ora ti ha rimandato al menu o hai il prompt dei comandi?
<kaikias> Ora mi dice completato, premere invio
<glpiana> kaikias, premi invio e poi rispondi
<kaikias> Sono nel menù
<michele__> wewe
<glpiana> kaikias, scegli terminale di root con rete
<michele__> raga ho un errore
<michele__> all'avvio
<michele__> un crash
<glpiana> !enter | michele__
<ubot-it> michele__: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> !dettagli | michele__
<ubot-it> michele__: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<kaikias> Network?
<glpiana> kaikias, sì
<kaikias> É tornato nel menù
<kaikias> Ha fatto dei calcoli prima
<glpiana> kaikias, oki, ora cerca una voce relativa al terminale
<kaikias> Non la vedo
<michele__> pacchetto libvamd2.3.1:amd64 1:4.2.1-3ubuntu1
<glpiana> kaikias, puoi prendere una schermata?
<michele__> all'avvio mi dice do you want to report the problem now?
<michele__> programma di sistema proprio
<kaikias> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/At37qdkHSzepCaWWlonQ
<glpiana> michele__, per cortesia cerca di darci qualche dettaglio in più: che sistema usi? che interfaccia usi? l'errore appare quando hai eseguito il login o prima?...
<michele__> ubuntu 14.04
<glpiana> kaikias, scegli root
<michele__> installato da poco ho installato pochi programmi dal software center
<kaikias> Fatto
<michele__> niente d che è nuovo di zecca
<glpiana> kaikias, scrivi: dpkg --configure -a
<kaikias> Nulla
<brunocobalto> ciao a tutti, ci sei cristian?
<glpiana> kaikias, ora scrivi: apt-get update
<glpiana> !tizio | brunocobalto
<ubot-it> brunocobalto: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<kaikias> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... fatto
<glpiana> kaikias, apt-get dist-upgrade
<kaikias> Recuperati 149 kb in 9s
<glpiana> kaikias, dimmi quando torna al prompt
<kaikias> Ecco
<kaikias> Mi chiede se voglio continuare s/n
<glpiana> kaikias, sì
<kaikias> Fatto
<glpiana> kaikias, ora, se ha terminato, scrivi: apt-get install dconf-tools
<kaikias> Fatto
<kaikias> 0 agg- 0 instal- 0 da rimuovere- 0 da non agg.
<brunocobalto> ciao ho questa schermata  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/yZ4PzFB7RwujyvhUo9f0 e mi è stato consigliato di mettere il cursore su "try to install" e poi premere tab, l'ho fatto e poi ho digitato "forcepae" come mi consigliava la schermata ma il pc si è bloccato su quella schermata uguale a quello che ho linkato, stesso errore, mi potete aiutare?
<brunocobalto> (sto tentando di installare xubuntu da usb su un Pentium M)
<glpiana> kaikias, dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<glpiana> brunocobalto, che versione è?
<kaikias> Fatto
<brunocobalto> xubuntu 14.10, sto usando un XP pro
<kaikias> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/yp3XAfUGS3WBdr98qant
<glpiana> kaikias, riproviamo dopo aver avviato in grafica... se regge
<glpiana> kaikias, exit
<kaikias> Sono nel menu
<glpiana> kaikias, procedi con l'avvio normale, prima voce
<kaikias> Ok
<kaikias> Mi sono loggato
<kaikias> ok sto scrivendo dal pc
<kaikias> sembra tutto funzionante... eccetto la risoluzione che sembra non adattarsi
<brunocobalto> glpiana: mi sai dire qualcosa?
<kaikias> oleeeeee glpiana io ti voglio sposare
<kaikias> risoluzione trovata
<kaikias> credo d'aver finito
<kaikias> ci smanetto un pò... se ho problemi mi faccio sentire altrimenti buon lavoro a tutti e GRAZIE A TUTTI !!!
<kaikias> ah un ultima cosa prima di congedarmi, è possibile sostituire fire fox con crome?
<kaikias> firefox*
<glpiana> kaikias, certo, basta installarlo
<glpiana> brunocobalto, con processore non pae io ti direi di mettere la 12.04
<kaikias> dove trovo i programmi? hai un link?
<brunocobalto> ciao (sto tentando di installare xubuntu da usb su un Pentium M)  ho questa schermata  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/yZ4PzFB7RwujyvhUo9f0 e mi è stato consigliato di mettere il cursore su "try to install" e poi premere tab, l'ho fatto e poi ho digitato "forcepae" come mi consigliava la schermata ma il pc si è bloccato su quella schermata ugual
<brunocobalto> e a quello che ho linkato, stesso errore, mi potete aiutare?
<krabador> kaikias, solo lubuntu ha il forcepae
<krabador> brunocobalto, ^
<kaikias> ok smanetto vi lascio a cose più serie... ciao e grazie ancora
<krabador> brunocobalto, per favore, rifai la pendrive con  universal usb installer
<krabador> !usbwin | brunocobalto
<ubot-it> brunocobalto: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<brunocobalto> non va bene unetbootin?
<krabador> brunocobalto, unetbootin costringe ad usare il suo menu per il boot
<krabador> con universal usb installer puoi usare quello di xubuntu
<krabador> brunocobalto, è a 32 bit la xubuntu che stai cercando di installare?
<michele__> cerco enzotib
<krabador> michele__, chiamalo al telefono allora, questo canale si chiama #ubuntu-it
<LostInMyHead> krabador: sei il solito cattivello
<michele__> cerco lui perché ho un problema che un giorno mi aiutò a risolvere e adesso avendo formattato mi tocca risolvere di nuovo
<LostInMyHead> chiedi michele__
<michele__> ho il processore al 25% senza far nulla
<LostInMyHead> ok... risolvi enzotib
<michele__> c'è un processo da annullare da terminale... che riguardava il procio
<michele__> sta per prendere il volo sto pc
<dapp0open> Buonpomeriggio a tutti, avrei una questione da porvi. Vorrei fare un downgrade da Ubuntu 14.10 a Ubuntu 14.04 formattando tutto l'HDD sul quale ho una partuizione Winzoz8.1 (da formattare e ridimensionare da NON utilizzare più dopo l'installazione) e una parte Ubuntu 14.04 come Sistema Operativo principale. Chi mi da na mano?
<michele__> ho fatto io sto casino
<krabador> dapp0open, pialla il disco direttamente ,e  crea le partizioni che possono servirti
<LostInMyHead> dapp0open: apparte che hai sbaliato
<LostInMyHead> la principale è 14.10
<dapp0open> 14.10 non è la LTS
<dapp0open> Vabbè comunque lasciate perdere il DOWNGRADE
<michele__> la 14.10 da problemi
<michele__> formatta tutto
<dapp0open> Eh infatti ecco perché l'ho chiesto michele__
<LostInMyHead> " una parte Ubuntu 14.04 come Sistema Operativo principale" appunto... casomai 14.4 ... comunque quando parte l'installazione con usb basta che
<LostInMyHead> gli segnali di usare la partizione in uso dalla 14.20
<LostInMyHead> 14,10
<LostInMyHead> e spunti formattazione con mount /
<LostInMyHead> e te la mette li
<michele__> lui vuole eliminare pure winzoz
<LostInMyHead> ricordati la swap
<LostInMyHead> no
<krabador> LostInMyHead, per favore, concentrati e da informazioni dirette e precise , se vuoi rispondere
<LostInMyHead> durantre l'installazione tra le varie vosi ci sta pute "altro"
<dapp0open> Allora io dato che è su un Laptot che lo voglio fare ho la necessità di salvare Winzoz
<LostInMyHead> ok questo è possibile, non è un problema
<krabador> dapp0open, "ho una partuizione Winzoz8.1 (da formattare e ridimensionare da NON utilizzare più dopo l'installazione)" ?
<dapp0open> Formatto Win, reinstallandogli la sua stock release. Resize HDD per fare spazio a Ubuntu e ci installo una versione di Ubuntu stabile
<krabador> dapp0open, ripristina win allora, poi puoi maneggiare le partizioni da live di ubuntu , e fai quello che ti pare, poi installi
<dapp0open> Si krabador giusto
<michele__> ecco il problemaaa
<michele__> si chiama kworker!!!
<michele__> help me!
<michele__> 71% d icpu in uso da kworker
<LostInMyHead> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<michele__> torno subito
<michele__> ma perche mi da sistem problem detected ad ogni avvio?!
<michele__> pacchetto libamd2.31amd64 1:4.2.1-3ubuntu1
<michele__> a quanto pare riguarda i pacchetti gimp
<AIUTO95> qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<LostInMyHead> !qualcuno | AIUTO95
<ubot-it> AIUTO95: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<LostInMyHead> ma vaff.
<dapp0open> Vaffer
<brunocobalto> krabador: sì xubuntu è a 32 bit
<brunocobalto> ciao ho installato usb installer, mi chiede "persistent file size for storing changes", che cos'è?
<cybernova> brunocobalto, che cosa stai cercando di fare?
<brunocobalto> spostare il file xubuntu su chiavetta con usb installer
<cybernova> brunocobalto, allora quella opzione che hai citato prima non ti serve
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con xubuntu 14.04 lts, mi e' saltata la possibilita' di accedere e ora sono da live, tento di copiare i miei file su un hard disk esterno o sulla partizione di scorta ma mi dice che non ho i permessi per farlo. per tagliare la testa al toro vorrei formattare tutto...
<cybernova> !ripristino | lusuhard
<ubot-it> lusuhard: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<kaikias> rieccomi, sembra sia tutto ok eccetto per un problemino, ad un certo punto capita che si blocchi il monitor e l'unica cosa a essere utilizzabile è il mouse
<ubu> dhcp3 su ubuntu trusty?
<kaikias> sembra come se le finestre si muovesere lentissime e poi si bloccano e non permette di fare nulla nenache spegnere
<kaikias> devo forzare il riavvio dal tasto reset
<kaikias> c'è un modo per riavviare la scheda video quando si blocca da tastiera?
<kaikias> (ve lo chiedo perchè su win7 ho un problemino di driver e ogni tanto la scheda video si riavvia da sola spegnendo il monito e riavviandolo, senza incidere sul lavoro che si sta svolgendo)
<dapp0open> Uefi da problemi in caso di reinstallazione di Ubuntu e
<dapp0open> ?
<LostInMyHead> no più che altro tu vuoi ripristinare il portatile a fabbrica e il problema può darlo grub....
<dapp0open> Ragazzi sapete se UEFI darebbe problemi nel caso in cui volessi Reinstallare Ubuntu? Cioè se volessi reinstallare Ubuntu dopo aver formattato Win?
<kaikias> come faccio partire un file  .exe?
<dapp0open> kaikias:Non su una piattaforma Linux-Like spero?
<dapp0open> A che ti serve!?
<kaikias> è un gioco on-line
<dapp0open> Non c'è una versione per macchine Linux?
<kaikias> non la trovo... mi scarica questo file in automatico dal sito ufficiale
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, problema con installazione di xubuntu 14.04 lts. saltata la luce, non riesco più a fare l'accesso. ora sono da live, sto tentando di salvare i dati su un altro hard disk interno e su uno interno  ma mi dice "permission denied"
<lusuhard> ho provato il ripristino ma non riconosce la precedente installazione di sistema
<kaikias> quale versione di Adobe Flash Player devo scaricare per vedere i video?
<kaikias> mi da diverse opzioni ma non so qual'è quella giusta io ho istallato la versione 14.10
<lusuhard> mi correggo... ci sono solo alcuni file sui quali non ho alcun permesso, perchè? non posso nemmeno leggerli!! come faccio, per favore quei file sono importanti!
<Firefox08> Salve a tutti
<kaikias> in pratica firefox mi apre tutto (è istallato il plugin) ma per chrome dove trovo il plugin di adobe??
<brunocobalto> ciao
<kaikias> su Ubuntu Softwer Center non trovo nulla
<brunocobalto> ho installato xubuntu su pendrive con usb installer ma quando clicco "try xubuntu" o "install" mi si blocca il boot della pendrive e devo riavviare brutalmente, che faccio?
<cybernova> kaikias, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash/PepperFlashPlayer
<kaikias> grazie
<kaikias> ho istallato Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin e inserito nel terminale la riga di comando che suggeriva la guida ma non ha effetti su chromium
<kaikias> devo riavviare il pc?
<dapp0open> Sempre consigliato kaikias
<kaikias> ok
<cybernova> più che il pc bisogna riavviare chromium
<dapp0open> Se hai chromium
<brunocobalto> ho installato xubuntu su pendrive con usb installer ma quando clicco "try xubuntu" o "install" mi si blocca il boot della pendrive e devo riavviare brutalmente, che faccio?
<cybernova> dapp0open, infatti aveva problema con chromium
<dapp0open> cybernova:ok
<cybernova> brunocobalto, ti da qualche errore?
<brunocobalto> ho installato xubuntu su pendrive con usb installer ma quando clicco "try xubuntu" o "install" mi si blocca il boot della pendrive e devo riavviare brutalmente, che faccio?
<kaikias> Ho istallato un plugin per adobe flash di chromium e non si è riavviato più
<kaikias> Che devo fare?
<cybernova> kaikias, da terminale: chromium-browser
<cybernova> kaikias, e metti su paste tutto quello che viene scritto sul terminale
<cybernova> !paste | kaikias
<ubot-it> kaikias: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kaikias> Non parte più si sente la ventola girare ma non arrivo neanche al grub
<kaikias> Ti sto scrivendo dal tablet
<cybernova> kaikias, non è colpa del plugin che hai installato questo è certo
<brunocobalto> qualcuno mi sa dire cosa fare con installaizone di xubuntu da pendrive, si blocca quando clicco installa o try
<cybernova> !ripeti | brunocobalto
<ubot-it> brunocobalto: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<kaikias> Ho cliccato sospendi e si é messo così
<cybernova> kaikias, ah ecco diciamola tutta, allora non hai riavviato il pc come ti aveva detto un utente qui dentro
<kaikias> L'altro era Arresta
<kaikias> Che dovevo cliccare
<Firefox08> salve a tutti
<cybernova> kaikias, riavvia, o anche arresta
<lusuhard> ho un problema con lo spostamento di alcuni file per fare una formattazione e cambiare la versione di ubuntu
<kaikias> Ora che faccio?
<cybernova> kaikias, hai provato a premere invio o qualche altro pulsante sulla tastiera?
<dapp0open> !ciao | Firefox08
<ubot-it> Firefox08: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<kaikias> È partito
<cybernova> kaikias, bene ora chiudi chromium e riaprilo e prova se funziona flash
<lusuhard> il vecchio sistema non funziona più e da live non ho i permessi per spostare alcuni dei file. sono dei file importanti a cui non posso rinunciare. il ripristino non funziona perchè la live non è in grado di riconoscere la partizione, seppure io possa montarla. per favore mi aiutate a saltarci fuori
<lusuhard> ??
<kaikias> Ok funziona
<kaikias> Grazie
<cybernova> prego
<cybernova> lusuhard, è molto strano, da live dovrebbe farti fare tutto quello che vuoi
<lusuhard> cybernova effettivamente è strano
<lusuhard> cybernova invece alcuni file da me creati nella versione precedente hanno una bella X sopra e non posso nemmeno leggerli
<Firefox08> salve a tutti
<cybernova> lusuhard, non è che è l'hard disk che sta per lasciarti?
<lusuhard> cybernova è probabile... sto salvando il salvabile...
<lusuhard> cybernova e non mi da errore da lettura, mi da errore da permessi
<cybernova> lusuhard, allora prova ad aprire un file manager con diritti di superuser
<cybernova> vediamo se è così semplice la cosa
<lusuhard> cybernova come si chiama il comando del file manager
<lusuhard> ?
<cybernova> lusuhard, che cosa usi? ubuntu xubuntu ecc?
<lusuhard> adesso sono da live con xubuntu
<cybernova> lusuhard, allora usa: sudo thunar
<cybernova> lusuhard, devo assentarmi dal pc, se non hai risolto quando torno se ci sei ancora vediamo cosa fare
<lusuhard> cybernova sono sparite le XX ahahah
<lusuhard> cybernova grazie
<brunocobalto> Hi, i just realized that i couldn't connect because skype was out of date and instead i thought i forgot my account date and so i made a new password.
<brunocobalto> I suggest skype to put a message " skype can't connect because out of date " and an automatic update process if possibile, but the most important is the "skype out of date message" so everyone will be able to update without thinking they forgot their account data. I heard it often happens.
<brunocobalto> Hope you guys at skype will get to fix this little issue.
<brunocobalto> ciao ho installato xubuntu su pendrive con usb universal, ho avviato da pendrive e ho provato sia "try xubuntu" che "install" ma appena premo invio si blocca la schermata e non avanti, che fare? ho anche provato a premere tab e digitare "forcepae" ma si blocca lo stesso. Ho un pentium M XP pro.
<brunocobalto> scusate
<brunocobalto> errore
<brunocobalto> è possiibile visualizzare gli utenti in chat, non vedo più la lista a desstra con questa nuova chat.
<dapp0open> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Miky97> se qualcuno può aiutarmi mi scriva
<michele_> per caso c'è enzotib?
<dapp0open> !ask
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ask'
<dapp0open> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<michele_> qualcuno sa risolvere il problema del kworker?
<michele_> dapp0open dove metto i programmi scaricati? in che cartella?
<dapp0open> Cosa intendi per programmi scaricati michele_?
<michele_> dal web
<michele_> estratti ed eseguibili tramite icona
<dapp0open> Non ti occupi tu dove salvarli, al massimo quando salvi il file che stai scaricando lo scarichi in una cartella che di dafault è /nomeutente/Scaricati
<michele_> ti spiego voglio creargli un incona di avvio nell barra laterale, quindi la cartella di "installazione" non la voglio sulla scrivania
<michele_> dov'è che posso piazzare la cartella contenente i file del programma? per poi fargli il launcher unity
<dapp0open> Non saprei adesso..
<enzotib> ola
<michele_> eccolooo
<michele_> *.*
<enzotib> michele_, mi cercavi?
<michele_> emh si da oggi
<michele_> xD
<dapp0open> !ciao |enzotib
<ubot-it> enzotib: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<michele_> mi serve risolvere di nuovo il kworker e solo tu lo sai fare
<enzotib> ciao tutti
<enzotib> michele_, non ho capito
<luk387> ciao!
<michele_> non ti ricordi? il problema del kworker che si prendeva il 25% di procio
<michele_> e mi dava problemi di surriscaldamento
<enzotib> michele_, ma quanto tempo fa? non mi ricordo
<michele_> qualche mese fa
<enzotib> aeh, e tu pretendi che mi ricordi? :)
<michele_> mi ricordo mi facesti fare top da terminale
<michele_> e da li poi nn mi ricordo + nnt
<michele_> xD
<enzotib> michele_, nemmeno io
<michele_> non ti puoi informare su cio?
<luk387> ho installato un server IRCd con Hybserv ma ho alcune difficoltà nella configurazione. riesco a loggarmi solo da server e non da altre postazioni (se configuro in /etc/ircd-hybrid/ircd.conf la mia subnet non riesco a collegarmi da nessun host). qualcuno sa indicarmi dove trovare una buona guida?
<dapp0pen> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> dapp0pen, niente che leda la privacy personale, anche se acconsentita, che conseguentemente leda il pubblico decoro
<brunocobalto> ciao sto provando a installare xubuntu con pendrive usb installer, su pentium M XP pro, ho provato con unetbootin e mi dava l'errore del kernel manca "pae" al boot della pendrive, mentre ora dal boot di xubuntu con usb installer provo con "try xubuntu" o "install" e mi si blocca tutto. ho provato anche a digitare "forcepae" con "tab" ma si blocca s
<brunocobalto> empre e devo riavviare brutalmente, mi sapete aiutare?
<krabador> brunocobalto, dal menu di boot, premi f6 e, per favore , elenca le opzioni che ti appaiono
<krabador> brunocobalto, puoi per favore dire che versione di xubuntu è?
<dapp0pen> krabador: Cosa c'è?
<krabador> brunocobalto, quanta ram hai , e che video card hai.
<dapp0pen> krabador: parli dell' !image?
<krabador> dapp0pen, si
<dapp0pen> krabador: no tranquillo mi ero perso il sito e ho pensato che era più veloce qui :D
<krabador> bene
<michele_> per enzotib http://pasteall.org/pic/79776
<dapp0pen> krabador: Tranquillo per ora sto impazzendo tra BIOS UEFI e mannaccia a loro che non sono Open!
<krabador> michele_, questo canale non è un fermoposta personale
<krabador> dapp0pen, eh si
<michele_> allora per tutti http://pasteall.org/pic/79776
<enzotib> michele_, lsof | grep kworker, metti su pastbein
<Exilie> buonasera
<Exilie> qualcuno è disponibile per due info?
<enzotib> !chiedi | Exilie
<ubot-it> Exilie: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<michele_> http://www.pasteall.org/55141
<Exilie> mi sto interessando al mondo linux ed uso un pc gaming windows 7 al momento...sto valutando seriamente ubuntu per via del supporto driver amd
<Exilie> non so se preferibile la 14.04 lts o la nuova 14.10..un vostro parere?
<dapp0pen> Dipende
<dapp0pen> !wiki lts
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'wiki lts'
<michele_> lts a me ha dato problemi la 14.10
<dapp0pen> !wiki LTS
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'wiki LTS'
<Exilie> ho letto buone cose sia su linux magazine che linux freedom...il mio dubbio rimane
<dapp0pen> Conosci la differenza tra LTS e Standard Release?
<krabador> Exilie, allora, fai una pendrive della 14.10, provala
<Exilie> se non erro la frequenza di aggiornamenti supportati
<krabador> Exilie, e fa una pendrive della 14.04 e provala
<enzotib> michele_, sudo lsof | awk '$2 == 1867'
<Exilie> son uguali anche se le provo no? A me serve sapere se con entrambe i driver ufficiali amd vanno o no
<dapp0pen> Dopo un tot le Standard Release come la 14.10, se non vado errando, perdono il supporto Exilie
<krabador> Exilie, vanno in entrambi
<krabador> Exilie, provale comunque
<michele_> http://www.pasteall.org/55142
<Exilie> le ho già scaricate
<Exilie> ed invece mi è parso di capire che gli aggiornamenti dei kernel fixano i bug ed aumentano i driver supportati..è corretto?
<dapp0pen> LIVE CD/USB e TRY UBUNTU :D
<Exilie> utilizzo lubuntu e fedora a lavoro...ho solo ansia nel provare ubuntu sul mio pc di casa XD
<dapp0pen> Se lo provi LIVE non succede nulla :D
<dapp0pen> O in VirtualMachine
<Exilie> ma so per crto che funziona..è solo che da neofita ubuntu non so mai bene quale è meglio installare
<dapp0pen> Exilie: Se hai ben presente cosa sono le versioni LTS e le versioni SL allora non vedo dove sia il problema
<dapp0pen> Fai riferimento all'ultima LTS che è stabile Exilie
<Exilie> 14.04 sia XD
<dapp0pen> Potresti anche provare poi più in là quando ti senti sicuro di UBUNTU, provare dicevo la 14.10 che per ora è in """"""Beta"""""""
<Exilie> ultima cosa..i kernel si aggiorneranno in automatico o dovrò seguire le news e farlo poi a mano?
<dapp0pen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<LostInMyHead> Exilie: in automatico
<LostInMyHead> tempistica canonical :P
<dapp0pen> Purtroppo Exilie non l'ho trovata in italiano, ma comunque è tutto automatico su Ubuntu :D
<Exilie> grazie
<LostInMyHead> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<LostInMyHead> Exilie: sopra
<dapp0pen> LostInMyHead: lui si che conosce i comandi di ubot-it :D
<Exilie> asd
<LostInMyHead> si peccato che la pagina sia da aaggiornare....
<krabador> dapp0pen, abbi pazienza, non è in beta, e neanche tra virgolette
<dapp0pen> Solo quella del ciclo di vita delle versioni LostInMyHead
<LostInMyHead> !ubot-it | dapp0pen
<ubot-it> dapp0pen: descrizione comandi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt ; voci presenti nel database: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci ; richiedere aggiunta voci: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/DaAggiungere
<dapp0pen> krabador: Si infatti ho messo le virgolette perché non ero manco sicuro di cosa stavo dicendo
<krabador> dapp0pen, è stabile, ma conviene sempre aspettare un certo periodo di tempo, prima di installare una release di qualsiasi cosa, non solo ubuntu, per dar tempo di fixare bug
<dapp0pen> krabador: Si
<krabador> dapp0pen, per questo motivo, si chiacchera tranquillamente nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat, questo canale è per il supporto tecnico, ed ha il log
<Exilie> per le ultime news o articoli su ubuntu...faccio riferimento al forum o ci sono portali che mi possono tornare utili?
<michele_> enzotib niente?
<enzotib> michele_, spe
<michele_> ok
<krabador> Exilie, per il "gossip" ci sono molte risorse
<enzotib> michele_, ps -ef | grep 1867
<dapp0pen> Non lo fo più krabador Thx :D
<michele_> http://www.pasteall.org/55144
<krabador> dapp0pen, :D
<Exilie> oh raga leggo oggi di ubuntu Mate ma è una derivata del gruppo ubuntu,,o un progetto a se?
<krabador> Exilie, sta per diventare derivata ufficiale
<krabador> Exilie, è molto affidabile, non è diventata derivata ufficiale in quanto lo staff di canonical c'ha messo un po' piu' tempo per rilasciare il flavor della derivata ufficiale, ma per la 15.04 sarà sicuro
<Exilie> sempre più casino per noi novizi..non potevate tenerne uno o due? heavy e light...chi come me si avvicina impazzisce con i termini di ambiente^^
<dapp0pen> Exilie: anche io la penso come te ma basta un pochino di lettura di documentazioni e fidati che in poco tempo, anche solo 3 giorni riesci a sederti al pc senza l'ansia di cui parlavi :D
<krabador> dapp0pen, #ubuntu-it-chat
<dapp0pen> krabador:mannaccia
<michele_> c 6 ancora enzo?
<Exilie> saluti e tante grazie
<michele_> ciao
<enzotib> michele_,
<michele_> wey
<michele_> vado a cenare
<michele_> torno dopo
<michele_> intanto sto da 2 ore con il pc che va in fiamme xD
<michele_> kworker di merda
<enzotib> michele_, prova sudo kill 1867
<michele_> non fa nulla
<michele_> dai torno dopo
<michele_> sei la mia unica salvezza
<michele_> è l'unico problema che mi da ubuntu 14.04
<Innerina1> Lives 2.2.6 non c'é per Ubuntu?
<michele_> enzo?
<krabador> Innerina1, in 14.04 è alla 2.2.0
<Innerina1> krabador: infatti ho visto, solo che mi crasha sempre... quindi cercando ho scoperto che è uscita la 2.2.6 che però non è installabile verso Ubuntu (sarebbe via sorgente, ma ho visto che i requisiti non ci sono)...
<krabador> Innerina1, stai usando 14.04 ?
<Innerina1> ho visto ora che è uscito ubuntu 14.10, dici che se lo porta?
<Innerina1> sì 14.04
<krabador> Innerina1, sto controllando , ma ci sono estreme possibilità che ci sia dentro
<Innerina1> da Synaptic non è reperibile il 2.2.6
<krabador> in 14.10 intendo
<Innerina1> Lì c'é?
<krabador> Innerina1, 2.2.5
<krabador> Innerina1, puoi provare anche a compilarso
<krabador> *compilarlo
<Innerina1> Ho letto che il 2.2.5 è ancora buggato, il 2.2.6 ha fixato tutto...
<krabador> Innerina1, leggi il readme, di lives, per quanto riguarda i requisiti
<Innerina1> (stando al loro sito ufficiale)
<krabador> "fixato tutto"
<krabador> fino ai prossimi bugs :D
<Innerina1> beh sì diciamo
<Innerina1> cmq dicevo... ho cercato di compilarlo ma ho scoperto che non ho il gtk+ 2 o perlomeno è inferiore a quello richiesto
<krabador> Innerina1, hai istallato build-essential ?
<Innerina1> Verifico
<Innerina1> sì è installato
<Innerina1> cmq è fastidioso che Lives mi crashi ogni volta che tento di aprire un video, eppure dall'anteprima me li vede...
<Innerina1> è un bug davvero pesante, sono andata di reinstall ed installazione da zero ma niente
<krabador> Innerina1, apri lives da terminale
<krabador> vediamo che dice, quando va in crash
<Innerina1> non ho capito dov'é il problema
<Innerina1> ok
<Innerina1> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8992933/
<Innerina1> Nel frattempo ho controllato con l'apposita funzione aiuto, ed ho scoperto che non mi funzionava col vecchio mplayer, ho installato la nuova versione e lì tutto ok ma il problema non si è risolto
<Innerina1> (mentre cercavo una soluzione)
<Innerina1> Cmq dici che upgradando alla nuova versione darà ancora lo stesso errore? O mi conviene toglierlo e reinstallarlo ex novo 2.2.5?
<krabador> Innerina1, mi dici di preciso l'errore che hai in compilazione ?
<Innerina1> Uhm... come faccio a vedere il log del terminale?
<krabador> Innerina1, allora, torna nella cartella del sorgente, e manda ./configure
<Innerina1> Ah quindi dovrei rifare tutta la procedura?
<krabador> se il comando ./configure non è andato a buon fine
<krabador> praticamente non è avvenuto nulla
<krabador> tranne l'eventuale log del ./configure
<Innerina1> No, il comando .configure mi sembra non fosse andato a buon fine...
<Innerina1> non sono andata oltre il make
<krabador> make non si deve fare
<krabador> se configure non va a buon fine
<krabador> configure si fa prima e deve finire regolarmente
<Innerina1> sì infatti
<Innerina1> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8993184/
<Innerina1> è quello che dicevo dalle ultime righe...
<Innerina1> il gtk+ 2.0 mi manca
<krabador> ma va installato proprio
<krabador> spetta
<Innerina1> ok
<krabador> Innerina1, dpkg -l | grep gtk
<krabador> dimmi che ti appare
<krabador> con pastebin
<Innerina1> krabador: Manca qualcosa qui? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8993310/
<krabador> Innerina1, sudo apt-get install libgtk-3-dev libgtk2.0-dev
<krabador> rimanda poi configure
<Innerina1> ma che pacchetti sono? Io sto facendo cmq
<krabador> Innerina1, per la compilazione del software, le dipendenze servono in versione dev
<Innerina1> É andato oltre! Ha compilato...
<Innerina1> ti pastebinno pure quello?
<krabador> Innerina1, se ha fatto il make, allora puoi farlo partire
<krabador> se fai make install
<krabador> te lo installa in modo da richiamarlo nel terminale da ovunque
<Innerina1> Non ho ancora lanciato il make
<krabador> Innerina1, allora pasta il configure
<krabador> http://salsaman.home.xs4all.nl/lives/README-2.2.6
<Innerina1> sto seguendo questa guida...
<krabador> perfetto
<Innerina1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8993473/
<Innerina1> Questo è il configure
<Innerina1> dimmi se devo lanciare make
<Innerina1> (ma dimmi, è il caso che prima tolgo del tutto il presente Lives 2.2.0?
<Innerina1> Così ho una installazione pulita?
<krabador> Innerina1, si disinstalla quella installata
<krabador> tanto se hai problemi con questa nuova
<krabador> puoi sempre togliere questa
<krabador> e reintsallare l'altra
<Innerina1> ma se lo installo da terminale, come faccio a disinstallarlo?
<Innerina1> Lo trovo da Synaptic?
<Innerina1> Allora lo disinstalla lui? Lancio Make?
<krabador> Innerina1, con un comando da terminale
<krabador> Innerina1, si manda make
<Innerina1> Ti pastebinno pure questo?
<krabador> Innerina1, ok, ma solo per curiosità, o se ti da errori
<michele_> ho ancora sto problema del kworker
<Innerina1> Ok...
<Innerina1> krabador: è normale che macini tutta 'sta roba?
<Innerina1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8993608/
<krabador> Innerina1, si, le compulazioni lasciano sempre messaggioni
<Innerina1> allora lancio il make install?
<Innerina1> Tutto ok?
<krabador> si
<Innerina1> Metto davanti il sudo?
<krabador> si sudo make install
<krabador> poi sudo ldconfig
<Innerina1> pastebinno o no?
<krabador> poi mandi il software dal terminale con lives
<krabador> pastebinnna solo se da errore
<Innerina1> ok
<Innerina1> l'ultimo comando non ha dato niente
<Innerina1> provo il lancio
<krabador> vai con lives
<krabador> da terminale
<Innerina1> grrr nemmeno upgradando si risolve...
<Innerina1> quitta appena apro video -.-
<Innerina1> dà lo stesso errore che ti avevo dato prima
<krabador> mmm
<krabador> molto triste
<krabador> allora è un bug non risolto di quel componente
<krabador> Innerina1, un problema di zzavformat_decoder.so
<krabador> con quel filmato
<aantooniioo> Ciao sto cercando di installare lubuntu sul mio pc, ma mi da un problema relativo alla presenza di uno swap che fa crashare l'installazione. potreste aiutarmi?
<aantooniioo> mi dice di procedere con uno swapoff ma non saprei come fare
<krabador> aantooniioo, fa partire il supporto di installazione con la voce "prova ubuntu"
<aantooniioo> ok e poi?
<krabador> una volta dentro , fa partire gparted
<krabador> fa uno screenshot e mandalo qui
<aantooniioo> cosa è gparted?
<krabador> se poi hai un cavo lan da attaccare a quel pc, e nel router, o hai la wireless supportata
<krabador> puoi connetterti direttamente qui dalla sessione di prova
<aantooniioo> sono connesso in questo momento con il pc via wireless
<krabador> ma se hai fatto partire "installa"
<krabador> chiudila, e riparti con "prova"
<aantooniioo> ok vado con prova e poi nel caso mi riconnetto
<krabador> vedi tu, se hai bisogno d'aiuto, il canale è qui
<aantooniioo> ok grazie... scusa ma devo per forza spegnere per far ripartire lubuntu in prova
<aantooniioo> in questo momento ho solo questa pagina web con la chat
<aantooniioo> grazie comunque
<michele_> raga aiutatemi con sto kworker ho la temperature a 99°
<krabador> michele_, hai riavviato il sistema da prima?
<michele_> si
<michele_> ma il kworker c'è sempre se non lo leviamo
<krabador> michele_, che numero ha il kworker ?
<krabador> con top
<michele_>  2048 root      20   0       0      0      0 R  75,1  0,0  53:57.93 kworker/0:2
<krabador> sudo kill 2048
<krabador> dì che cosa fa
<michele_> niente
<michele_> proprio niente
<michele_> infatti con top mi ricompare
<Innerina1> krabador: allora come faccio con zzavformat_decoder.so?
<Innerina1> scusa ma mi ero assentata un attimo
<krabador> Innerina1, non saprei, non conosco lives
<krabador> zzavformat_decoder.so è un plugin
<Innerina1> Purtroppo me lo fa anche con altri filmati...
<krabador> Innerina1, puoi ripostarmi l'errore preciso ?
<Innerina1> dici che va disinstallato e reinstallato quel plugin?
<Innerina1> Ok
<Innerina1> krabador: l'avevo già postato, è sempre questo! http://paste.ubuntu.com/8992933/
<krabador> Innerina1, si, lo so, ma non dopo l'installazione del programma
<krabador> nuovo
<Innerina1> ah sì ma cmq è sempre lo stesso errore
<krabador> Innerina1, devo verificare le cartelle
<Innerina1> perlomeno ora sappiamo a cosa è dovuto...
<krabador> per favore
<Innerina1> e come faccio? Comando?
<krabador> Innerina1, manda lives
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> ridammi di nuovo, anche se è lo stesso, l'errore
<Innerina1> ok
<Innerina1> La parte prima dell'avvio è un errore diffuso di sistema, qualunque cosa apra da terminale fa theme parsing etc... Le due righe sono l'errore che è sempre quello, l'altra riga che compare dopo lo dà quando crasha il video... http://paste.ubuntu.com/8994062/
<Innerina1> qui non compare l'ultima riga relativa al plugin come dici tu
<Innerina1> è dovuta al video
<Giamma> ciao
<krabador> Innerina1, image_stabilizer e effect motion_analyser
<Innerina1> sì, dimmi
<Innerina1> quelli sono gli errori
<krabador> ecco prova a vedere nei settaggi,
<krabador> sembrano dei settaggi che non gli piaccino ù
<Innerina1> La cosa è strana perché non li ho mai toccati...
<Innerina1> Vai a capire dove stanno image_stabilizer ed effect motion_analyser...
<Innerina1> krabador: c'é modo di eliminare tutti i settaggi di Lives riportandoli a default?
<Innerina1> Forse così si risolve...
<krabador> Innerina1, vedi se ci sono cartelle in /home/user/.config
<krabador> che riguardano lives
<Innerina1> Ok
<Innerina1> casomai le sposto e rinomino
<Innerina1> Non c'é niente di Lives in config...
<Innerina1> strano, perché vedo che la directory settata di lavoro è sempre quella che ho personalizzato...
<Innerina1> krabador: ho trovato i 2 file incriminati, controllando ho visto che una riga è ripetuta 2 volte in entrambi ma non so se sia quella la causa
<Innerina1> cmq ho visto che molti hanno riportato lo stesso bug
<krabador> Innerina1, potrebbe essere
<krabador> oh, ok
<Innerina1> Però è strano perché la riga ripetuta sotto non è quella citata, ma sono cmq le righe sotto quella citata...
<Innerina1> la linea 4 corrisponde appunto alla riga citata nell'errore
<Innerina1> ma siccome non me ne intendo non so cosa voglia dire esattamente questo errore
<Innerina1> vedo che è la stessa riga in entrambi...
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-14
<Innerina1> krabador: ma mi hai fatto installare anche i gtk dev?
<krabador> si
<Innerina1> ah ok
<Innerina1> Questo tale ha risolto... http://ehc.ac/p/lives/discussion/767874/thread/69bd48f2/?limit=25
<Innerina1> A me sembra andato tutto ok... poi non lo so
<krabador> Innerina1, parla di supporto jack
<Innerina1> Sì ma quello non m'interessa... fatto sta che aveva lo stesso problema ma evidentemente reinstallando ha risolto
<Innerina1> eppure abbiamo fatto tutta la procedura per filo e per segno
<Innerina1> il bello è che pur avendo trovato molti con lo stesso bug, non c'é scritto da nessuna parte come risolverlo! -.-
<Innerina1> E dicono di aver fixato! Mha!
<krabador> Innerina1, segnalalo allo staff
<Innerina1> Ok!
<Innerina1> Grazie di tutto krabador! Ah, conosci qualche editor video che dia come output gif animata?
<Innerina1> Perché che io sappia Lives è l'unico che mi permette di farlo comodamente...
<krabador> oddio, su 2 piedi
<krabador> spetta
<Innerina1> GIMP può farlo, ma la qualità è penosa...
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> gimp stavo per dirti
<Innerina1> Eh Lives dà una buona qualità, ma altri ne conosci?
<krabador> Innerina1, sembra facile http://thanosk.net/content/create-animated-gif-linux
<Innerina1> Eh sembra... non sono capace di usare il terminale a quei livelli (cioé gente che lo usa per farci qualsiasi cosa!)
<Innerina1> cmq grazie lo stesso, ci avevo già guardato...
<Innerina1> ce ne sarebbe uno che però usa ppa di terze parti
<Innerina1> che dà noia durante gli avanzamenti
<krabador> eh, si, se fa offline spesso
<krabador> darà noia
<Innerina1> Mah spero risolvano questo maledetto bug... grazie cmq! ^^
<krabador> di niente, mi spiace
<krabador> non esserti stato veramente d'aiuto
<Innerina1> Toglimi una curiosità... ma nella 14.10 c'é ancora il fallback?
<krabador> si
<Innerina1> Bene, secondo te conviene tenerlo o passare a Ubuntu Mate?
<Innerina1> (A parte che non è ancora maturo come distro autonoma...)
<krabador> ubuntu mate da 15.04 sarà ufficiale
<krabador> derivata ufficiale
<krabador> non lo è diventata con la 14.10 per una questione di tempo dello staff di canonical per l'assegnazione del flavor
<Innerina1> Oh, non lo sapevo... quindi pensi sia meglio aspettare fino ad allora?
<krabador> Innerina1, è molto affidabile, anche al momento
<krabador> ma provala prima
<Innerina1> Va bene
<Innerina1> Per ora ho un fallback personalizzato che mi soddisfa abbastanza, mi dà solo noia che su Mate abbiano cambiato tutti i nomi dei programmi... -.-"
<Innerina1> ormai mi ero abituata a questi che almeno non sono ripetitivi nel nome
<Innerina1> Un'ultima domanda... ma su Mate sono installabili cose che andavano su Compiz ed Emerald?
<Innerina1> (Roba tipo su Gnome Look)
<krabador> Innerina1, credo entrambi installabili
<krabador> ma quale dei 2 vuoi
<Innerina1> Boh era per capire, perché fino a prima che mettessero Gnome 3 usavo entrambi quei temi, a seconda di come capitava...
<Innerina1> però credo preferisco Compiz
<Innerina1> Ci sono anche i Tweak Tool che personalizzano tutto l'ambiente e pure il grub, vero?
<krabador> si
<Innerina1> Perfetto :D
<Innerina1> I repo sono gli stessi di Ubuntu?
<krabador> si, assolutamente
<Innerina1> O quando diventano distro autonome si sganciano da lì?
<krabador> nono , stessi repo
<Innerina1> Come kubuntu, lubuntu, etc?
<krabador> si
<Innerina1> Ah non avevo mai capito bene come funzionasse :D
<Innerina1> Dato che alcuni programmi sono cmq diversi e tipici del loro rispettivo ambiente, ecco...
<Innerina1> Ma se i repo sono gli stessi, perché rinominare tutti i programmi di Mate? =/
<Innerina1> Che sono praticamente identici?
<krabador> i repo hanno gli stessi pacchetti
<krabador> cambia solo l'ambiente grafico
<krabador> e determinate ottimizzazioni dell'ambiente grafico stesso c
<krabador> che possono vedere certi programmi di default
<krabador> piuttosto che altri
<dapp0pen> Ciao krabador
<Innerina1> Ah capisco... notte! =)
<dapp0pen> Mi consigliereste se formattare direttamente tutto il pc e metterci Ubuntu direttamente senza tenermi win8?
<dapp0pen> chi c'è?
<dapp0pen> !up
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'up'
<Innerina1> Una domanda: ma se faccio l'upgrade alla 14.10 ed installo i pacchetti di Mate, me lo trovo affiancato alle altre entries nel login?
<glpiana> ola
<paolo_tv75> hi everyone
<glpiana> !ciao | paolo_tv75
<ubot-it> paolo_tv75: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<paolo_tv75> ciao a tutti
<paolo_tv75> immagino di trovarmi in una chat in cui si siano risolti qualsiasi problema con ubuntu, giusto?
<glpiana> paolo_tv75, se i su un canale di supporto. alcuni dei problemi possono essere risolti, altri no
<paolo_tv75> dopo una notte a smanettare con il pc avrei bisogon piùà che altro di un supporto psicologico :-)
<glpiana> lol
<paolo_tv75> hp amd dual core 5000+ 3gb ram 1TB, arrivo a conclusione dell'istallazione ma poi mi si clocca sul login! da dove comincio a smontare il PC!
<LostInMyHead> bhe sono in molti quelli che entrano che ne hanno bisogno
<paolo_tv75> anzi 2 hd, uno da 1tb ed uno da 500gb vecchio con windows 7
<glpiana> paolo_tv75, prima di installare hai provato il sistema in live?
<paolo_tv75> no!
<paolo_tv75> ho avuto prblemi con il lettore e ho dovuto fare tutto da un lettore DVd esterno
<glpiana> paolo_tv75, il sistema va prima testato e solo se gira correttamente va installato
<glpiana> paolo_tv75, la versione live èpresente sul disco con cui installato, per cui anzitutto prova il sistema da lì
<glpiana> paolo_tv75, se non va neanche da live, spostati su un'altra derivata. se da live funziona cambiamo approccio
<glpiana> paolo_tv75, tu ora cosa hai installato? ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, lubutnu o altro?
<paolo_tv75> ok...proverò...ha una diagnostica il live? ossia se qualcosa non gli comoda, avvisa in qualche maniera?
<paolo_tv75> ubuntu 14,10
<paolo_tv75> xubuntu diverge in altro oltre per la leggerezza? il resto rimane uguale?
<esseci> ciao siamo della esseci abbiamo installato un sistema kubuntu 14.04 su un notebook hp serie 2000 ma non vede la scheda wireless solo quella cablata
<glpiana> paolo_tv75, comincia con avviare la live. se gira già è un risultato, no?
<esseci> il sistema  gi installato ma la wireless non funziona
<glpiana> paolo_tv75, se si blocca anche da live magari il tuo sistema non è compatibile con le risorse grafiche richieste da ubntu (unity) e kubuntu o xubuntu potrebbero andare meglio
<glpiana> esseci, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> esseci, posta l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | esseci
<ubot-it> esseci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paolo_tv75> ok proverò grazie...un ultima cosa, conoscete già una versione adatta al netbook samsung n150?
<glpiana> paolo_tv75, io no
<ExPBoy> paolo_tv75, io sto usando ubuntu 14.10 sul netbook n150
<esseci> ok asp provo
<ExPBoy> a dire il vero n150 plus
<ExPBoy> no privato paolo_tv75  grazie
<ExPBoy> se vuoi entra in #ubuntu-it-chat
<paolo_tv75> no no scusa :-)
<esseci> ho postato
<FIrefox08> salve a tutti
<FIrefox08> vorrei esporvi un problema, i lettori e masterizzatori del mio pc su cui ho installato Xubuntu nn montano i Cd/DVD masterizzati, potreste suggeririmi qualcosa per risolvere il problema? Grazie
<esseci> glpiana ho postato la riga che mi ha risposto il comando ispci
<esseci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9002249/
<glpiana> esseci, prossima volta però postalo meglio, così mi hai reso la vita difficile :D
<glpiana> esseci, scrivi: sudo iwlist scan                      e metti l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> FIrefox08, sono supporti sicuramente compatibili con i lettore?
<FIrefox08> glpiana si sono DVD rescrivibili che contengono ad esempio immagini ISO di altre distro LInux,ecc
<glpiana> FIrefox08, leva eventuali dischi dai lettori, infilane uno, aspetta un po' e poi nel terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | FIrefox08
<ubot-it> FIrefox08: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paolo_tv75> ExPBoy ho visto che n150 e il n150 plus divergono solo sulla getione della batt. microprocessore sono uguali
<FIrefox08> a fatica grazie anche al forum sono riuscito a farlo funzionare con i CD originali ma il problema persiste con quelli masterizzati e il guaio è che il lettore mi serve :(
<esseci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9002377/
<glpiana> esseci, scrivi nel terminale: ls -al /lib/firmware | grep 3945
<esseci> glpiana scusa x prima non sò bene come si posta non uso quasi mai kubuntu solo x questo cliente che voleva metterlo su questo notebook
<glpiana> esseci, non c'è problema :)
<esseci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9002440/
<glpiana> esseci, dammi l'output di: lsmod
<FIrefox08> ho provato anche cercando i firmware dei lettori ma i driver per Linux non sono disponibili sul sito del produttore
<glpiana> sempre su pastebin
<glpiana> FIrefox08, hai letto quello che ti ho scritto sopra?
<cabu> Buongiorno a tutti, sono possessore di un vecchio acer travelmate 2300, processore intel celeron M 1500MHz, 1,5 GHz 240MB di ram (non vorrei mandarlo in pensione!)e mi collego on line con uno smartphone nokia E5, vorrei sapere quale versione di ubuntu o derivate mi consigliate, grazie.
<FIrefox08> si glpiana ho risposto
<esseci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9002492/
<glpiana> cabu, penso che tu possa provare con una lubuntu. prova la versione 14.10. se non va prova la 12.04. considera che difficilmente il tuo processore è pae e potresti avere difficoltà nell'avvio. nel caso vieni a dircelo e vediamo che fare
<debor> salve dopo l'avanzamento a 14.04 non parte, ho provato tutte le funzioni in recover ma niente. devo reinstallare?
<glpiana> FIrefox08, non mi pare. ti ho scritto: <glpiana> FIrefox08, leva eventuali dischi dai lettori, infilane uno, aspetta un po' e poi nel terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> FIrefox08, io non ho visto nessun pastebin e output di comandi
<glpiana> esseci, ancora un comando: dmesg | grep iwl3945
<glpiana> debor, avvialo in recovery mode. arrivi al menu?
<debor> si
<glpiana> debor, il pc è qeusto da cui stai scrivendo?
<glpiana> *questo
<debor> si
<glpiana> debor, allora segnati le cose da fare. scegli la voce relativa a dpkg. quando termina, anche se non fa nulla, scegli la voce per attivare la rete, quindi apri una console di root
<esseci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9002538/
<glpiana> debor, a questo punto scrivi: apt-get update
<glpiana> debor, quando termina, dai: apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> debor, alla fine scrivi premi ctrl+alt+canc e avvia normalmente. se ottieni errori, prendi appunti o meglio ancora se puoi fai due foto
<debor> ok
<brunocobalto> ciao ho pentium M, con problema "manca file pae" durante l'avvio dell'installazione da pendrive di xubuntu. la guida tra le opzioni consiglia di fare un cd alternate o minimal, che mi consigliate voi? è possibile fare un alternate o minimal anche da chiavetta usb?
<debor> grazie
<glpiana> esseci, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<FIrefox08> dmesg | tail
<FIrefox08> [   18.389582] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<FIrefox08> [   19.345342] init: plymouth-splash main process (1163) terminated with status 1
<FIrefox08> [   28.448029] sis190 0000:00:04.0 eth0: mii ext = 0000
<FIrefox08> [   28.472074] sis190 0000:00:04.0 eth0: mii lpa=45e1 adv=01e1 exp=0001
<glpiana> brunocobalto, all'avvio puoi provare a premere F6, poi esc e quindi scrivere in fondo alla riga di boot (su cui potrei scrivere a quel punto) la parola forcepae  (credi tu debba cancellare i due trattini dopo quiet splash). poi premi invio e prova il sistema conq uesta opzione
<glpiana> brunocobalto, se non va, dovresti provare lubuntu
<esseci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9002600/
<glpiana> FIrefox080, devi usare pastebin, non si incolla in canale
<glpiana> !paste  | FIrefox080
<ubot-it> FIrefox080: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> esseci, rfkill list
<FIrefox080> scusate non sono ancora pratico
<FIrefox080> ho incollato il link di pastebin però mi ha fatto uscire dal canale
<glpiana> FIrefox080, no, hai incollato l'output del comando, non il link. riprova
<esseci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9002667/
<FIrefox080> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9002553/
<glpiana> esseci, sudo rfkill ublock all                      e poi ancora rfkill list
<glpiana> FIrefox080, non si accorge proprio del disco. scrivi: eject                nel terminale, vediamo se apre il cassetto giusto
<brunocobalto> ciao glpiana, ho povato a preme solo f6 ma nn sucedeva niente, poi ho premuto tab e quindi ho potuto digitare forcepae ma a quel punto si è bloccto tutto come quando premevo install o try xubuntu
<glpiana> brunocobalto, ma la scritta appare in fondo alla riga, dopo quiet splash?
<zamorano> buon giorno
<brunocobalto> quando premo tab vengono fuori delle scritte a fondo pagina e mi dà la possibilità di scrivere, non mi ricordo se c'era scritto quiet splash..
<FIrefox080> premendo eject apre solo il cassetto del masterizzatore
<zamorano> come si entra in phpmyadmin in ubuntu 14.04 server?
<esseci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9002712/
<zamorano> e una vps
<glpiana> brunocobalto, riprova, dovresti trovare alla fine della riga "quiet splash forcepae) l'ultima voce aggiunta da te. i trattini li devi levare. ma temo comunque che solo lubutnu permetta sta roba
<glpiana> esseci, perdonami, ho perso una n: sudo rfkill unblock all
<brunocobalto> ok grazie
<glpiana> FIrefox080, non devi premere eject, devi scrivere eject nel terminale
<glpiana> !fakepae | brunocobalto
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'fakepae'
<glpiana> !pae | brunocobalto
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pae'
<glpiana> uff
<glpiana> brunocobalto, leggi anche qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<FIrefox080> si glpiana mi sono espresso male ho scritto eject dal terminale e mi apre solo il cassetto del mastrizzatore
<brunocobalto> aspetta però quando io non ho scritto quiet splash forcepae, ma solo forcepae, dovrebbe uscire quiet splash forcepae con 2 trattini? e una volta che li levo che devo fare poi?
<glpiana> FIrefox080, il disco era lì o nell'altro lettore?
<FIrefox080> glpiana il disco era proprio nel mastrizzatore
<glpiana> brunocobalto, quiet e splash già ci sono, seguiti da due trattini. ti cancella i trattini e aggiungi forcepae, poi premi invio
<FIrefox080> ovviamente il problema si verifica sia con il lettore che con il masterizzatore
<glpiana> FIrefox080, oki, ora reinseriscilo, aspetta un po', guarda se gira. poi di nuovo dmesg | tail
<FIrefox080> ok
<brunocobalto> ok grazie provo
<zamorano> hmm
<zamorano> come entro in phpmyadmin?
<esseci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9002798/
<zamorano> in ubuntu 14.04 server?
<glpiana> zamorano, http://help.ubuntu-it.org/9.04/ubuntu/serverguide/it/phpmyadmin.html vedi se trovi qualcosa che ti aiuta
<glpiana> torno tra pochissimo
<FIrefox080> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9002815/
<zamorano> fire è per me3 il link?
<zamorano> glpiana ma io devo accedere da vps
<zamorano> voglio dire ho ubuntu in vps
<zamorano> e  solo con comandi posso fare le cose
<glpiana> eccomi
<glpiana> esseci, hai un interruttore fisico per il wifi?
<glpiana> FIrefox080, nulla fare, non lo vede il disco. non so cosa consigliarti di fare
<zamorano> glpiana
<glpiana> zamorano, eeehhh!
<zamorano> e una vps
<glpiana> zamorano, ho capito, so leggere
<zamorano> e è ubuntu server
<zamorano> no desktop
<glpiana> e cosa cambia?
<FIrefox080> avevo pensato fossi un problmea hardware dei lettori, ma se così fosse il medesimo problema dovrebbe darmelo anche con i CD/DVD originali, ico bene?
<FIrefox080> dico
<glpiana> FIrefox080, a te lo da solo con i riscrivibili masterizzati?
<FIrefox080> si, gli orginali me li monta automaticamente
<glpiana> FIrefox080, dvd masterizzati ma non riscrivibili?
<glpiana> ne hai da provare?
<zamorano> gl piana
<FIrefox080> masterizzati riscrivibili
<FIrefox080> posso provare a contrrollare se ne ho
<zamorano> cambia che non accedi al sistena
<zamorano> cone con server
<glpiana> zamorano, ti ho chiesto, cosa cambia che sia server e non desktop?
<glpiana> zamorano, non accedi al sistema? e come fai a usare un sisstema senza accedervi?
<esseci> glpiana si  attivo con la spia arancione il cliente dice diveta blu se si collega al wireless
<zamorano> cambia che non posso entrare
<zamorano> come windows server
<glpiana> esseci, a parte i colori, premi una volta la spia e scrivi rfkill list
<zamorano> e non è come ubuntu desktop
<glpiana> zamorano, cioè tu a sto server non riesci ad avere accesso?
<zamorano> entro
<zamorano> primo connessione remote desktop non funziona
<zamorano> 2 posso usare putty o programmi simili
<FIrefox080> ho un normale CD non rescrivibile masterizzato
<esseci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9002937/
<glpiana> zamorano, remote desktop? su un server? ma usare roba tipo ssh non sarebbe meglio?
<zamorano> e devo scrivere comandi
<glpiana> FIrefox080, quello lo vede?
<FIrefox080> adesso provo
<zamorano> e questo mi irrita molto
<glpiana> esseci, oki, ora scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> zamorano, ti irrita dover scrivere comandi su un server linux?
<glpiana> zamorano, sui server linux si scrivono comandi, mica hanno interfaccia di solito. le interfacce grafiche sui server sono inutili orpelli
<zamorano> questa e la mia prima esperienza con linux
<FIrefox080> glpiana, si lo vede
<esseci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9002962/
<glpiana> FIrefox080, mi viene da pensare che il problema sia il supporto allora
<zamorano> e sono abituato ad usare vps windows server
<glpiana> esseci, scrivi: dmesg | tail
<zamorano> cercate di capire le mie difficoltò quindi
<FIrefox080> quindi non legge i riscrivibili?
<glpiana> zamorano, posso anche capire che tu abbia difficoltà di primo acchito con un server, ma non è questo il canale in cui si insegna a fare i sistemisti, mi spiace
<glpiana> !chat | zamorano
<ubot-it> zamorano: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<esseci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9002986/
<glpiana> FIrefox080, dovresti provare con un dvd non riscrivibile per averne conferma, uno comunque masterizzat, non originale
<zamorano> glpiana
<zamorano> devo entrare in phpmyadmin
<glpiana> esseci, non capisco perchè copi tutto su una riga. comunque, hai ripremuto il tasto?
<zamorano> per inserire il mio database
<zamorano> come faccio?
<esseci> lo devo ripremere ancora? non dava hardware sbloccato ?
<FIrefox080> adesso ho inserito un altro CD-R masterizzato e non me lo fa partire :(
<debor> glpiana ci sei?
<glpiana> esseci, ma da quello che ho visto ora lo da di nuovo bloccato
<glpiana> FIrefox080, non so dirti allora
<glpiana> debor, parla, non chiedere se c'è tizio o se c'è caio :)
<glpiana> zamorano, io posso solo indicarti la documentazione ufficiale http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/docs.php
<debor> ok ma come si fa a vedere i nick collegati?
<zamorano> ma non risolve il mio problema
<glpiana> debor, sulla pagina in cui sei dovresti avere delle opzioni di layout
<glpiana> zamorano, wow, hai letto tutta la documentazio di phpadmin in un minuto? fantastico!
<esseci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9003114/
<zamorano> io devo usare phpmyadmin per inserire manualmente i dati  al database
<debor> comunque fatto i tuoi suggerimenti, non parte, compare una finestra con system program failure
<FIrefox080> adesso ho provato un DVD-R me lo apre ma lo da vuoto e mi compare il messaggio di Errore interno di Ubuntu
<AndChat|589056> glpiana, lui è così , ha letto tutto , di tutto
<esseci> questa  la situazione attuale. d tutto sbloccato se premo il pulsante come era prima mi da hardware bloccato
<glpiana> zamorano, abbiamo capito. se mai arriverà qualcuno che ha voglia di insegnarti a fare il sistemista, ti darà una mano, ma non su questo canale. ok?
<glpiana> AndChat|589056, eggià
<glpiana> esseci, ok, risbloccalo se è bloccato e poi dai: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<AndChat|589056> zamorano , https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<FIrefox080> potrebbe essere un problema di icnompatibilità dei lettori con LInux?
<zamorano> glpiana guarda che non parla di come acceder a phpmyadmin
<glpiana> FIrefox080, io ho sempre avuto problemi con i miei lettori :D
<glpiana> zamorano, non mi interessa, leggi la guida che ti ha indicato AndChat|589056
<zamorano> parla solo di come istallare e fare un settaggio
<zamorano> io già lo avevo fatto con la guida inglese
<esseci> glpiana ok ho dato quel comando adesso?
<FIrefox080> ah bene...il probelam è che non posso più nemmeno tornare a WIndows Xp perchè il Cd è danneggiato :(
<glpiana> esseci, sudo iwlist scan
<zamorano> ecco forse mi può servire
<esseci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9003197/
<debor> glpiana, che faccio?
<glpiana> esseci, dovrebbe andare. prova a connetterti in wifi
<esseci> glpiana non capisco xche mi incolla tutto su un rigo mi dispiace cmq ora mi d dei dati relativi alla wireless credo siamo 1 passo in avabti
<glpiana> debor, un secondo che non so neanche più che problema avevi
<glpiana> debor, ok, hai fatto tutto quello che ti avevo detto? senza errori?
<debor> si
<glpiana> debor, riavvi il pc e cosa fa esattamente?
<FIrefox080> grazie lo stesso, buona giornata
<glpiana> FIrefox080, spe
<FIrefox080> si sono quà
<glpiana> FIrefox080, http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/316/il-lettore-dvd-non-funziona prova a leggere qui e vedere si ti porta a qualcosa di utile
<debor> si blocca sulla schermata "ubuntu" al secondo pallino rosso, se provo avvia normalmente in recovery mi da una finesra con sysstem program error
<FIrefox080> ok
<zamorano> non serve quella guida
<ExPBoy> ?
<glpiana> !chat | zamorano
<ubot-it> zamorano: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> debor, hai fatto un avanzamento di versione hai detto?
<debor> si
<zamorano> glpiana  ho capito tutto
<glpiana> zamorano, non mi pare tu abbia capito a cosa serve sto canale
<zamorano> o non lo sai come si fa o non vuoi aiutarmi
<glpiana> zamorano, io non sono un sistemista (così come non lo sei tu) e questo canale non è un supporto ai sistemisti
<zamorano> aiuto con ubutunt
<zamorano> quindi a me serve aiuto
<glpiana> zamorano, spero sia chiaro ora. passa in #ubuntu-it-chat per cortesia
<FIrefox080> grazie glpiana purtroppo sono i medesimi passaggi che ho fatto nei giorni precedenti senza risolvere nulla ahimè
<glpiana> FIrefox080, ok
<zamorano> non mi e stato dato e ti ringrazio per la pazienza
<AndChat|589056> zamorano, non hai capito cos'è una vps e cos'è un server e phpmyserver
<AndChat|589056> questo canale da supporto ad Ubuntu
<AndChat|589056> non a quello per cui hai chiesto
<FIrefox080> proverò a sostituire i lettori a sto punto, non so cos'altro pensare
<zamorano> e be cosa ho?
<glpiana> debor, proviamo una cosa, all'avvio, quando visualizzi il menu di grub, scegli la seconda voce. poi, invece di scegliere recovery, prendi un kernel precedente. da che versione arrivi?
<glpiana> zamorano, se devo scrivere un tema, non vengo qui a chiedere argomenti perchè lo scrivo con libreoffice su ubuntu
<debor> ho provato tutte le voci di kernel
<FIrefox080> buona giornata e grazie ancora
<glpiana> debor, allora se sta prova l'hai già fatta, proviamo un'altra cosa. hai una live?
<zamorano> glpiana  io ho chiesto come entro in phpmyadmin per inserire i miei dati nel database
<debor> no, ho scaricato la 14.10
<AndChat|589056> zamorano , http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/index.php
<AndChat|589056> il che ti rende offtopic
<glpiana> debor, ok, va bene la 14.10. è sia installer che live. avvia da quella in prova e collegati qui
<debor> ok
<ExPBoy> zamorano, questo è supporto ubuntu non phpmyadmin
<ExPBoy> :)
<zamorano> and chat non risolve il mio problema
<esseci> se scollego il cavo e guardo le reti viene sempre sbarrata la wifi come posso provarla se funziona adesso dopo le modifiche?
<zamorano> AndChat|589056 *
<ExPBoy> ?
<glpiana> esseci, prima di scollegare il cavo era sbarrata?
<esseci> con il cavo in basso a destra accanto orologio vedo il computerino. se stacco il cavo viene la sbarra e se ci clicco sopra mi propone le reti wireless ecc tutte con sbarra
<AndChat|589056> zamorano, il tuo problema è che non hai la minima idea del livello nozionistico che ci vuole per maneggiare le cose che vuoi usare
<AndChat|589056> e non si può risolvere in 30 secondi
<zamorano> ecco  abbiamo un ptofessionista
<AndChat|589056> zamorano , studia , e chiedi nelle risorse adatte
<glpiana> esseci, ridai sudo iwlist scan nel terminale e dimmi se vedi ancora le reti
<zamorano> io chiedo il modo di come  accedere a phpmyadmin
<glpiana> zamorano, basta per cortesia
<glpiana> !chat | zamorano
<ubot-it> zamorano: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ExPBoy> zamorano, non è argomento di questo canale
<glpiana> ultimo avvso
<zamorano> visto che dal sito non posso entrare
<AndChat|589056> zamorano , leggi la documentazione di phomyadmin, che non c'entra niente con questo canale
<ExPBoy> e 10
<esseci> no ora dice netword down prima invece dava 1 lista di reti wifi
<zamorano> riprovo a riformulare la domanda puo essere che cosi mi capite
<glpiana> esseci, prova così: stacca la ethernet, dai: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up            e poi prova a connnetterti in wifi
<zamorano> esiste  qualche comando che mi possa permettere dia accedere dal sito a phpmyadmin?
<zamorano> visto che è una vps
<ExPBoy> zamorano, ora te lo dico gentilmente: stai chiedendo cose che esulano da questo canale
<glpiana> zamorano, eri stato avvisato
<ExPBoy> lol
<esseci> dice Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<glpiana> esseci, premi il tasto fisico e riprova
<esseci> sempre la stessa cosa incredibile
<LostInMyHead> comunque... esiste  qualche comando che mi possa permettere di accedere dal sito a phpmyadmin su vps?
<glpiana> LostInMyHead, preparati :D
<LostInMyHead> è veramente una domanda del cazzo
<glpiana> LostInMyHead, non qui per cortesia
<glpiana> esseci, quello che facciamo è controllare con rfkill list se c'è un blocco. se c'è il blocco hardware premiamo il tasto fisico, diamo un sudo ifconfig wlan0 up per alzare la wifi e controlliamo con sudo iwlist scan se vediamo le reti. fammi sta prova in sequenza
<krabador> glpiana, gentilmente , potresti dirmi come accedere a phpmyadmin , in Ubuntu server su vps, per inserire i dati ?
<esseci> allora ora d blocco soft. per il blocco hard basta spostare l'interruttore e da si poi mette no e li ci siamo.
<esseci> rfkill list
<michele__> raga ho il problema del kworker qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<esseci> Soft blocked: yes
<esseci> soft blocked yes
<glpiana> esseci, ora è bloccato sia hardware che software. per harwdare usa l'interruttore, per software: sudo rfkill ublock all
<glpiana> michele__, che problema?
<michele__> ho il processo kworker che si prende tutto il processore
<michele__> e mi causa un surriscaldamento del pc
<glpiana> michele__, dimmi che kernel usi: uname -a
<michele__> Linux michele-K53SC 3.13.0-40-generic #68-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 4 01:48:13 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> michele__, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> !paste | michele__
<ubot-it> michele__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<michele__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9003847/
<glpiana> michele__, avevi lo stesso problema anche prima dell'aggiornamento del kernel?
<michele__> io due giorni fa ho installato ubuntu
<glpiana> michele__, cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep linux-image
<michele__> http://www.pasteall.org/55152
<glpiana> michele__, hai fatto un avanzamento, non hai installato due giorni fa
<michele__> qualche settimana fa
<glpiana> michele__, vedi il menu di grub all'avvio?
<michele__> si
<glpiana> michele__, prova ad andare nelle versioni di kernel precedenti e ad usare la 3.13.0-39. vedi se il comportamento è lo stesso
<michele__> e come faccio^
<michele__> ?
<glpiana> michele__, al menu di grub, selezioni la seconda voce, alla schermata successiva, scendi con le frecce e selezioni la voce col numero 3.13.0-39 (non recovery mode mi raccomando, normale)
<esseci> sono in wi-fi !!!! un ringraziamento a tutti
<glpiana> esseci, che procedura hai usato?
<michele__> cpt
<esseci> ma quelle cose che mi avevi detto te poi ho staccato il cavo ho riavviato e ho aperto le reti quelle accanto all'orologio e mi dava la possibilit di mettere la spunta sul simbolo del wireless messa la spunta la luce dell'nterruttore  venuto blu e sono apparte le reti
<esseci> di nuovo un ringraziamento glpiana interessante questo supporto tecnico credo che mi dedicherò ad ubuntu anche privaamente a casa per studiarlo piu approfonditamente
<glpiana> esseci, :)
<michele__> pitivi è buono? openshot si chiudeva da solo
<musicpower> Buongiorno, ho una stampante samsung con lo scanner, dopo aver aggiornato il sistema operativo non riesco più ad utilizzare il programma "simple Scan" in quanto mi dice che non riesce a trovare lo scanner, ho controllato se il cavo è connesso correttamente ed è tutto ok, cosa posso fare ?
<glpiana> musicpower, in precedenza avevi usato i samsung unified drivers per installare stampante e scanner?
<musicpower> Glpiana, quando ho comprato la stampante ho portato il pc in negozio e mi hanno istallato loro i driver e funzionava tutto
<glpiana> musicpower, apri un terminale e dai il comando: ls
<simone4> Buongiorno io ho un notebook dove c'è installato si ubuntu che windows7 ... ieri sera ho aperto windows dopo un pò di tempo .. ha iniziato a installare aggiornamenti e si bloccava sull'avvio ...
<glpiana> musicpower, guarda se vedi una directory nominata cd-root o qualcosa di simile
<musicpower> si vedo la scritta "cd root" oltre a quella scritta sono apparsi i titoli di alcuni brani che ho sul pc
<simone4> ho quindi riavviato il pc e lo stesso problema .. quindi ho mandato a quel paese win e sono tornato su ubuntu .. ma si piantava anche lui sullo splash scrreen
<kaikias> buon giorno, avrei bisogno di un informazione, il pulsante "sospendi" che funzione dovrebbe avere?
<glpiana> musicpower, copiami il nome preciso
<simone4> così per un paio di volte ... ho pensato che fosse il boot .. così ho riavviato in live mode ... da una penna usb .. ho fatto il boot repair ... ci ha messo una marea di tempo e alla fine mi è uscito che non era presente nessun sistema operativo
<glpiana> kaikias, invece di spegnere il pc, se l'hardware lo consente, puoi sospenderlo in modo che venga poi richiamato più rapidamente. da spesso problemi
<musicpower> cosa devo mandare gl piana ? lo copio su questa conversazione ?
<simone4> ho scaricato e masterizzato ubuntu 14.0.1 e ho provato a rifarlo da live la stessa cosa ... dopo 2 ore sembrava che avesse finito .. ma dava lo stesso problema .. così ho provato a fare una installazione
<glpiana> musicpower, mi interessa solo sapere come è scritto (maiuscole, minuscole trattini)
<simone4> ma l'installazione si è incantata quando doveva fare il controllo dei dischi ... questo è il problema
<glpiana> simone4, ora sei da live usb?
<simone4> Vorrei evitare di riformattare ... ma volendo ho tutto salvato e potre riformattare
<simone4> no ora sono su un altro pc .. ma posso andare in live cd
<musicpower> è sciritto : cdroot tutto minuscolo, però certe voci (tipo il titolo dei brani) hanno la lettera iniziale maiuscola
<glpiana> simone4, vai in live e dimmi quando sei pronto
<simone4> ok
<glpiana> musicpower, scrivi: cd cdroot
<musicpower> fatto, ora cosa devo scrivere ? mi è apparsa la scritta cd cdroot$
<glpiana> musicpower, scrivi: ls
<glpiana> musicpower, poi copi tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | musicpower
<ubot-it> musicpower: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<simonelive> eccomi sono in livecd
<glpiana> simonelive, apri il gestore dei dischi (gaprted)
<simonelive> ok
<musicpower> ecco qui glpiana : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9004313/
<simonelive> ci mette veramente molto a trovare tuto glpiana
<glpiana> simonelive, il sistema è un po' lento in live, è normale
<simonelive> quando l'ho fatto prima ci ha messo buoni 15 minuti
<glpiana> musicpower, scrivi: ./autorun
<glpiana> musicpower, così come l'ho scritto, con punto e slash
<musicpower> fatto, mi è apparsa una finestra con delle scritte in inglese che dice che non sono autorizzato ad installare i drivers
<glpiana> musicpower, oki, chiudila e stavolta scrivi: sudo ./autorun
<simonelive> glpiaa ti avviso quando ha fatto
<musicpower> sto installando i componenti!
<musicpower> fatto !
<glpiana> musicpower, sì, segui l'installer. dovrebbe fare tutto ill necessario sia per stampante che per scanner
<glpiana> simonelive, oki
<musicpower> ora provo a scannerizzare un documento, ti faccio sapere se funziona , dammi un minuto ! intanto grazie glpiana!
<musicpower> non va, dice che non trova lo scanner
<glpiana> torno tra 5 minuti
<musicpower> va bene !!
<glpiana> musicpower, sul terminale è apparso output?
<musicpower> no glpiana
<ventola87> buongiorno a tutti. Volevo infornavi  a quanti come me sono poco esperti che ho risolta il problema  del toucpad non funzionante con ubuntu 14.10. ho installato la versione 14.04 lts e' il toucpad funziona.
<b00k3r> giorno
<glpiana> musicpower, ma tu ora per scannerizzare hai usato simple scan?
<musicpower> si, ho sempre utilizzato simple scan visto che era gia installato
<glpiana> musicpower, guarda tra i menu dei programmi. dovresti avere una voce relativa a samsung. non so in quale sottomenu. potrebbe essere anche a parte
<musicpower> ho un programma che si chiama scanner unifield
<glpiana> musicpower, prova quello
<musicpower> mi dice che non riesce a identificare lo scanner ..
<Marino> Ce qualcuno?
<glpiana> musicpower, riproviamo a installarlo
<musicpower> va bene , dimmi tutto ti "ascolto"
<glpiana> musicpower, dimmi una cosa (è passato molto tempo da quando ho usato sto installer e non me lo ricordo). ti pare riconosca la periferica?
<musicpower> riesco a stampare i documenti quindi penso che riconosca la periferica..
<glpiana> riuscivi a stampare anche prima o sbaglio?
<musicpower> si si , mai avuto problemi con la stampante
<glpiana> musicpower, ma io mi riferivo all'installer: ti mostra il nome della periferica mentre installa?
<Marino> Qualcuno sa come si risolve questo errore "failed to load libutil.c32" appare subito dopo che faccio partire la chiavetta con ubuntu caricato con UNetbootin ho provato a cercare su internet ma non ci ho capito molto :(
<glpiana> Marino, riscarica la iso e rifai la chiavetta. che programma hai usato per fare la chiavetta?
<Marino> l'ho scritto
<Marino> UNetbootin
<musicpower> glpiana , non ho dato il comando per reinstallare
<glpiana> musicpower, magari ti ricordavi la procedura di prima :)
<glpiana> !usbwin | Marino
<ubot-it> Marino: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Marino> Ok grazie glpiana
<Marino> Provo cosi
<glpiana> musicpower, un attimo solo
<musicpower> scusami glpiana ma sono impedito con ste cose e non saprei come reinstallare tutto ! fai pure !
<glpiana> musicpower, allora fai così. apri un nuovo terminale
<glpiana> musicpower, scrivi: wget http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/DR/201310/20131024164132617/uld_v1.00.06.tar.gz
<Ivanone> buongiorno una domanda veloce se avessi il driver della stampante sulla scrivania che comando devo digitare per eseguirlo nella shell?
<glpiana> Ivanone, cd Scrivania per andare sulla scrivania e poi ./comando_che_sai_tu
<musicpower> ok fatto, ora devo scrivere qualcosa ?
<glpiana> musicpower, sì: tar xvfz uld_v1.00.06.tar.gz
<simonelive> glpiana .. non me lo apre
<simonelive> come posso fare
<glpiana> simonelive, oki, allora apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | simonelive
<ubot-it> simonelive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<musicpower> fatto
<glpiana> musicpower, cd uld
<Ivanone> bash : cd scrivania/comando       inesistente?
<musicpower> fatto, non è uscito nulla apparte uld$
<glpiana> Ivanone, io non ho scritto quello che hai scritto tu
<glpiana> musicpower, ora scrivi: sudo ./install.sh
<simonelive> http://pastebin.com/qyicHJB8
<Ivanone> io ho una cartella con dentro i driver nella cartella home ma è una cartella
<Ivanone> devo digitare cd home    . . . . .?
<musicpower> ho installato e ora compare la scritta con uld$ finale
<glpiana> Ivanone, deciditi: home o scrivania?
<Ivanone> home
<glpiana> musicpower, prova lo scanner
<glpiana> Ivanone, quindi li hai spostati
<Ivanone> si prima
<glpiana> Ivanone, vabbè, ma poi hai dei driver di cosa?
<Ivanone> stampante
<glpiana> Ivanone, è un installer?
<musicpower> simple scan non va
<glpiana> musicpower, e l'altro?
<Ivanone> non saprei come lo riconosco?
<glpiana> Ivanone, è apparso da solo sul tuo pc? o lo hai preso tu da qualche parte?
<Ivanone> l'ho scaricato dal sito di samsung
<musicpower> samsung unfield mi da lo stesso risultato di prima , non identifica lo scanner
<glpiana> musicpower, nel terminale scrivi: sane-find-scanner
<glpiana> !paste | musicpower
<ubot-it> musicpower: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Ivanone, cd nome_direcotry ti fa entrare nella directory
<Ivanone> la carella si chiama uld quindi digito cd uld?
<musicpower> ecco qui glpiana : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9004951/
<glpiana> Ivanone, sì
<Ivanone> ok fatto poi?
<simonelive> glpiana ecco pastbin http://pastebin.com/qyicHJB8
<glpiana> musicpower, sudo sane-find-scanner
<musicpower> fatto
<glpiana> simonelive, sì scusami, scrivi: sudo parted -l
<musicpower> vuoi che ti mando il paste bin ?
<glpiana> Ivanone, sudo ./install.sh
<glpiana> musicpower, sì
<Ivanone> ok provo
<musicpower> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/9004986/
<Ivanone> ok fatto vi ringrazio molto
<Ivanone> glpiana un abbraccio+
<Ivanone> grazie
<glpiana> Ivanone, :)
<glpiana> musicpower, proviamo a ripulire. scrivi: sudo ./uninstall.sh
<Ivanone> gentilissima mi sono scervellato un casino per trovare quel comando
<Ivanone> buon lavoro
<musicpower> mi chiede se voglio eliminare la vecchia versione che faccio ? proseguo senza eliminare o elimino?
<glpiana> musicpower, elimina
<musicpower> dice che ha finito di disinstallare
<glpiana> musicpower, bene, è tornato al temrinale?
<musicpower> si glpiana
<glpiana> musicpower, ora scrivi: cd ../cdroot
<musicpower> gl piana, non è tornato al terminale
<glpiana> <glpiana> musicpower, bene, è tornato al temrinale?
<glpiana> <musicpower> si glpiana
<glpiana> è tornato o no? se non è tornato, dov'è?
<musicpower> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/9005110/
<glpiana> musicpower, non aveva terminato ancora
<simonelive> glpiana http://pastebin.com/BVUADzLW
<musicpower> che devo fare ? scusa glpiana !!
<glpiana> musicpower, interrompi dando ctrl+c
<musicpower> fatto , e ora ?
<glpiana> simonelive, scrivi: sudo gparted
<glpiana> musicpower, cd ../cdroot
<musicpower> fatto,
<glpiana> musicpower, sudo ./autorun
<glpiana> musicpower, prima di andare avanti
<glpiana> musicpower, puoi prendere una videata e postarla?
<glpiana> !image | musicpower
<ubot-it> musicpower: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<musicpower> è lo stesso se mando il pastebin ?
<glpiana> musicpower, se è solo testo sì
<simonelive> si è aperto
<musicpower> ora sto installando
<simonelive> gparted lanciato mezzora fa lo riapro
<glpiana> simonelive, si è aperto gparted o no?
<glpiana> musicpower, sta installando? non ha chiesto di disinstallare?
<musicpower> ho installato, non mi dice di disinstallare, mi trova 2 stampanti 1 la mia e una vecchia, elimino la vecchia ?
<musicpower> per quanto riguardo lo scanner dice che non identifica nulla
<glpiana> musicpower, cd Linux
<glpiana> musicpower, sudo ./uninstall.sh
<musicpower> do il comando sudo ./uninstall.sh  ?
<musicpower> provo a dare il comando
<musicpower> dice : command not found..
<glpiana> musicpower, scrivi  pwd            e dimmi cosa esce
<musicpower> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9005270/ ecco
<glpiana> musicpower, ti avevo detto: cd Linux
<glpiana> musicpower, poi sudo ./uninstall.sh
<musicpower> devo scrivere cd linux come comando ?
<musicpower> fatto ho disinstallato
<simonelive> eccomi ora sono tutto tuo glpiana
<simonelive> dimmi tutto
<glpiana> simonelive, un momento
<glpiana> musicpower, riavvia e poi torna, proviamo a reinstallare da uld
<simonelive> gparted si aperto quello che avevo lanciato 30 minuti fa .. vuoi che lo apro da terminale glpiana (scusa ma prima avevo gente )
<musicpower> riavvio il sistema ?
<glpiana> simonelive, no no, va bene quello
<glpiana> simonelive, vedi il disco con le sue partizioni?
<musicpower> eccomi glpiana !! ho riavviato il sistema
<glpiana> musicpower, oki, apri il terminale e scrivi: cd uld
<musicpower> fatto
<glpiana> musicpower, sudo ./install.sh
<simonelive> si
<simonelive> vedo .. ti faccio la foto
<glpiana> simonelive, clicca col destro sulla prima partizione e fagli fare il check
<musicpower> ecco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9005496/
<glpiana> simonelive, aspetta che mi metto in posa
<glpiana> musicpower, oki, freccia in basso fin quando non passi tutta la licenza (o page down)
<simonelive> cavolo è morto
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> simonelive, cioè?
<musicpower> fatto !
<Andreaaaa> Ciao! Ho bisogno una cosa molto importante
<simonelive> devo riavviare la live
<Andreaaaa> AIUTO!
<Andreaaaa> mi serve un manuale per edubuntu
<musicpower> non ci sono altre cose scritte glpiana, rimane uguale al pastebin che ti ho appena mandato
<glpiana> musicpower, e non va avanti?
<Andreaaaa> mi serve un manuale per edubuntu
<glpiana> !repeat | Andreaaaa
<ubot-it> Andreaaaa: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<musicpower> no non va avanti
<glpiana> Andreaaaa, un manuale di cosa? di che programmi? per fare cosa?
<simone4> glpiana eccomi .. avevo chiuso per sbaglio gparted e non me ne faceva aprire un altra
<glpiana> musicpower, premi spazio, alla fine ti chiede do you agree
<simone4> ora sto riavviando .. appena disponibile ti chiamo
<glpiana> simone4, ok
<musicpower> clicco yes giusto ?
<glpiana> musicpower, devi scrivere y e premere invio
<musicpower> mi chiede se voglio configurare i firewall, che faccio ?
<Andreaaaa> un manuale per utilizzare edubuntu, se esiste
<glpiana> musicpower, premi n e poi invio
<Andreaaaa> tutte le applicazioni, come si installa, ecc
<glpiana> Andreaaaa, un manuale per utilizzare un intero sistema operativo? non ti pare un po' generico?
<glpiana> !installazione | Andreaaaa comincia da qui
<ubot-it> Andreaaaa comincia da qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> !wiki | Andreaaaa
<ubot-it> Andreaaaa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<glpiana> musicpower, potrebbe metterci parecchio, lascia che lavori
<musicpower> ecco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9005562/
<glpiana> musicpower, lo hai interrotto
<glpiana> -.-
<simone4> cmq glpiana come mai è lentissimo sulle partizioni?
<musicpower> scusami !!
<glpiana> musicpower, ridai il comando sudo ./install.sh
<glpiana> musicpower, non premere ctrl+c, non serve a copiare, interrompe i comandi
<glpiana> simone4, non lo so, magari qualcosa nel disco è fuori posto
<musicpower> grazie glpiana !
<musicpower> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9005622/ devo aspettare?
<simonelive> glpiana secondo te apro gparted da terminale o da programmi
<glpiana> simonelive, apri da terminale
<glpiana> musicpower, ctrl+c per interrompere
<glpiana> musicpower, poi: sudo ./uninstall.sh
<musicpower> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9005691/ ecco la situazione , ora cosa scrivo come comando ?
<glpiana> musicpower, mmm... beh, ha registrato sane. prova lo scanner
<simonelive> glpiana è sempre lentissimo ... speriamo che non ci mette 20 minuti come prima
<kaikias> Buon giorno, l'opzione "sospendi" dal menù in alto a destra quale lavoro dovrebbe fare? corrisponde al "riavvio"?
<musicpower> non va nulla..
<glpiana> kaikias, ti ho risposto prima
<glpiana> musicpower, sudo ./uninstall.sh
<kaikias> glpiana scusami ma non leggo + lòa risposta... si era bloccato il monito per il solito problema e ora non vedo più cosa hai scritto
<kaikias> ho scoperto di avere la scheda madre difettosa
<kaikias> scusa scheda video
<glpiana> <glpiana> kaikias, invece di spegnere il pc, se l'hardware lo consente, puoi sospenderlo in modo che venga poi richiamato più rapidamente. da spesso problemi
<kaikias> ok
<kaikias> e per fare un semplice riavvio cosa devo cliccare?
<glpiana> kaikias, scegli di spegnere e lui ti farà scegliere tra spegnere e riavviare
<simonelive> glpiana ma conviene che faccio un disco di avvio gparted e provo a risolverlo così ?
<musicpower> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9005815/ ecco
<kaikias> ok.. invece da terminale è sudo reboot, giusto?
<glpiana> simonelive, cambierebbe poca da un disco di avvio con gparted
<glpiana> kaikias, sì
<glpiana> musicpower, cd ../cdroot
<simonelive> perchè ieri sera quando ho provato avevo dei dsischi "bloccati" .. cmq aspetto glpiana
<glpiana> simonelive, hai avviato gparted? stai aspettando che si apra?
<kaikias> grazie buon pranzo a tutti
<simonelive> si avviato e aspettando che finisca la ricerca
<glpiana> simonelive, comuqneu tu hai due dischi dentro
<glpiana> simonelive, giusto?
<simonelive> ... no un disco e più partizioni
<simonelive> ma ho 2 pc .. e quindi posso "saltare da un pc all'altro
<musicpower> fatto
<glpiana> simonelive, no, ricordavo di aver visto due dischi. nulla allora. è un portatile o un fisso?
<glpiana> musicpower, cd Linux
<simonelive> un portatile
<musicpower> fatto !!
<glpiana> simonelive, da quando ti da sto problema, l'hai già lasciato spento senza alimentazione e senza batteria?
<glpiana> musicpower, sudo ./install.sh
<simonelive> da ieri sera .. l'ho usato in ufficio fino alle 6 (dove sono adesso) sono tornato a casa e dovevo scannerizzare delle cose e usare photoshop ... ho avviato windows
<musicpower> mi chiede se voglio disabilitare la porta lpt che faccio ?
<simonelive> e da lì sono iniziati i problemi .. tutta colpa di winzozz
<glpiana> musicpower, puoi mostrarmelo?
<glpiana> simonelive, al di là di chi è la colpa. windoww xp o 7?
<simonelive> windows 7
<musicpower> certo, per favore mi puoi mandare il link dove posso caricare l'immagine ?
<simonelive> originale installato dalla fabbrica
<fabiosgv> buongiorno non riesco a far installare ubuntu da cd. il pc fà il boot solo da hd
<glpiana> simonelive, potrebbe aver messo i dischi in blocco. riavvia windows e poi spegnilo normalmente
<glpiana> fabiosgv, come hai preparato il dvd?
<simonelive> windows non si avvia .. il boot è andatoa "in malora"
<michele__> come posso convertire un video? esiste un buon convertitore?
<simonelive> io ora quando riavvio mi dice .. che non c'è nessun disco
<fabiosgv> scaricando prima il file dopo di che masterizzato su dvd immagine iso
<glpiana> simonelive, avevo anche visto che l'opzione di boot ce l'avevi sul disco di ubuntu
<glpiana> fabiosgv, devi andare nel bios del pc e impostare la priorità di boot
<simonelive> io di solito con boot repair ho sempre risolto ... ma questa volta .. non so che pesci prendere glpiana
<glpiana> simonelive, ok, a che punto è gparted?
<simonelive> cerca sempre sda ...
<fabiosgv> si lo faccio ma il pc non me lo da , è come se fosse bloccato su hd
<glpiana> simonelive, chiudilo e torna al terminale. ridammi l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<simonelive> no non me lo fa aprire poi .. mi scrive che è possibile un solo gparted per sessione
<glpiana> fabiosgv, controlla il manuale della tua scheda madre
<simonelive> (è quello che è successo prima )
<glpiana> simonelive, non ti fa aprire gparted?
<glpiana> scusa fdisk
<fabiosgv> e chi ce l'ha... cercherò da qualche parte
<glpiana> simonelive, non ti fa aprire fdisk?
<glpiana> fabiosgv, comunque nei bios solitamente c'è la scheda relativa al boot. lì si seleziona la prima unità e si sceglie dal menu successivo cosa avere come prima scelta
<musicpower> glpiana come faccio a mostrarti la schermata ?
<simonelive> http://pastebin.com/x6sb8KEX
<glpiana> !image | musicpower
<ubot-it> musicpower: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<simonelive> dove è installato il so è su sda7
<glpiana> simonelive, ricordi su quale delle due partizion i è il sistema?
<glpiana> ok
<fabiosgv> esatto ma quando seleziono boot da cd-dvd come prima opzione non mi da nessun segno di spunta
<glpiana> allora segui la procedura di ripristino di grub
<glpiana> !grub | simonelive
<ubot-it> simonelive: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> simonelive, mi raccomando, passo passo, piano piano
<glpiana> simonelive, se hai dubbi o errori chiedi subito, io son qui
<simonelive> la sda7 è quella più piccola giusto 30 gb circa
<simonelive> ok inizio
<glpiana> fabiosgv, segni di spunta? boh. deve darlo per forza?. puoi prendere una foto di sta schermata per mostrarcela? o se ne trovi una simile su google va bene uguale
<simonelive> oppure aspettiamo gparted ormai dovrebbe essere quasi pronto glpiana
<musicpower> ecco glpiana https://imageshack.com/i/pcdiNwGvp
<fabiosgv> cmq adesso sto provando a fare "assistente avvio da cd" vediamo se riesco a farlo partire
<glpiana> simonelive, no no, lasciamolo perdere per or a gparted
<glpiana> musicpower, sì metti la spunta su disable
<simonelive> mi da errore
<glpiana> simonelive, su pastebin
<simonelive> mi dice coreimg non esiste
<simonelive> http://pastebin.com/rLG3qX9i
<glpiana> simonelive, dopo che comando?
<fabiosgv> segno di spunta per modo di dire, nel senso che è selezionato il  boot da hd con un + e provando a selezionare il boot da cd-dvd non succede niente , nemmeno se provo a selezionare qualsiasi altra opzione
<glpiana> simonelive, ti ho detto di seguire la guida del ripristino
<simonelive> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Installazione
<glpiana> simonelive,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<simonelive> ma non devo iniziare dall'installazione
<glpiana> simonelive, no, da ripristinare grub. tu devi ripristinare grub
<simonelive> ok .. io avevo iniziato dalla prima (dal primo passo ) colpa mia glpiana
<simonelive> nel mio caso sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<musicpower> fatto, ho installato
<musicpower> non va nulla
<glpiana> musicpower, non so cosa altro provare, quello è l'installaer di samsung, anzi tutti e due li abbiamo provati
<glpiana> musicpower, hai modo di sottoporlo a chi te lo ha installato?
<simonelive> glpiana ho lanciato il comando ed è partito gparted
<musicpower> si glpiana
<glpiana> simonelive, lasciamolo stare gparted
<glpiana> musicpower, prova a sentire loro
<simonelive> ok
<musicpower> ah glpiana !! ogni volta che accendo il pc mi si apre una finestre dove dice che è stato riscontrato un errore interno e ogno volta invio una segnalazione, è possibile che sia per quello che non mi va simplescan ?
<simonelive> glpiana errore http://pastebin.com/2BXxQpjZ (sto seguendo la guida)
<glpiana> simonelive, ma quello sembrerebbe un errore del livecd (o usb che sia)+
<glpiana> musicpower, quello puoi controllarlo dai dettagli. ma penso l'errore non sia di simplescan.
<glpiana> musicpower, prova a riavviare e poi riprova. se non va anche dopo riavvio torna che proviamo un'ultima cosa.. poi non rimane che chi te l'ha configurato la prima volta
<simonelive> quindi continuo ? glpiana
<glpiana> simonelive, no, se non monta dev non puoi andare in chroot
<glpiana> simonelive, è un dvd o una usb?
<simonelive> dvd .. mentre aspettavo ti ho scattato una foto http://imagebin.ca/v/1hDVPQToMN4N
<simonelive> glpiana arrivata al punto 4 quando parla del boot .. che devo mettere ?   mount /dev/sda7 /boot oppure sudo chroot /mnt
<glpiana> simonelive, se scrivi: ls /dev  ti da errore?
<simonelive> no mi da un elenco lungo se scrivo ls /dev
<glpiana> simonelive, tu sei andato avanti, ma avevi avuto un errore. dammi l'output di: mount
<simonelive> ancora no .. sto montando le 3 cose che lui mi chiede
<simonelive> il punto 3 mi dice di montare 3 cose :-)
<simonelive> la 2° e la 3° tutto ok .. solo la prima mi ha dato problema
<glpiana> simonelive, va bene, ma il mount di /dev ti ha dato errore
<musicpower> eccomi glpiana !
<glpiana> musicpower, hai già provato lo scanner?
<simonelive> si e che faccio ?
<musicpower> si, non va, è tutto come prima
<glpiana> simonelive, prova a chiudere gparted intanto
<glpiana> musicpower, nel terminale scrivi: scanimage -L
<simonelive> ok chiuso gparted
<glpiana> simonelive, ridai sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<simonelive> stesso errore con gparted chiuso
<musicpower> ecco il pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/9006458/
<glpiana> simonelive, temo che se non montiamo /dev non vada. prova a dare il chroot
<glpiana> musicpower, prova: sudo scanimage -L
<musicpower> viene fuori la stessa scritta del pastebin..
<fabiosgv> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/dKqoRkS6SBeg95vrLLWg
<glpiana> musicpower, oki, nulla allora. ancora una cosa, puoi dirmi il modello della tua stampante?
<musicpower> certamente ! samsung SCX - 3400
<glpiana> fabiosgv, se lì premi invio dovrebbe uscirti un elenco da cui scegliere
<fabiosgv> è quello che provo a fare ma resta sempre fermo li su hd
<glpiana> musicpower, apri un terminale e scrivi: wget http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/DR/201407/20140709152519621/ULD_V1.00.27.04.tar.gz
<glpiana> fabiosgv, cioè premendo invio non esce nessun menu?
<fabiosgv> no.
<simonelive> glpiana io ho dato il chroot e si è incantato .. ... ora ha dato iniziato a dare errori  sudo chroot /mnt
<musicpower> glpiana fatto !
<glpiana> simonelive, vediamo gli errori
<fabiosgv> però forse ora sta andando.
<glpiana> musicpower, sudo rm -r uld
<simonelive> scusa bash: /dev/null: Errore di input/output
<simonelive> ecco l'errore bash: /dev/null: Errore di input/output
<glpiana> simonelive, ti da il prmpt?
<musicpower> fatto glpiana
<glpiana> *prompt
<simonelive> ancora no lampeggia
<glpiana> musicpower, tar xvfz ULD_V1.00.27.04.tar.gz
<glpiana> simonelive, mmm... prova un ctrl+c
<musicpower> fatto
<simonelive> ha si ora siamo in root
<glpiana> simonelive, prova a procedere, con grub-install /dev/sda
<glpiana> musicpower, cd uld
<simonelive> scrivo mount /dev/sda7 /boot giusto?
<simonelive> ok
<glpiana> no
<musicpower> fatto
<glpiana> simonelive, non monti nessun boot
<glpiana> musicpower, sudo ./install-scanner.sh
<musicpower> elimino la vecchia versione ?
<simonelive> ok .. ora mi esce grub-probe: errore: recupero del percorso canonico di /dev/sda7 non riuscito.
<glpiana> musicpower, sì
<simonelive> (ho dato il codice che mi hai dato tu e ancora non ho il prompt
<glpiana> simonelive, ecco, problemi con /dev si vedono
<glpiana> simonelive, premi ctrl+c
<glpiana> simonelive, poi dai: exit
<glpiana> simonelive, quindi riavvia da live
<simonelive> dovrebbe essere risolto ? glpiana?
<musicpower> ok fatto ! glpiana
<glpiana> simonelive, no, dobbiamo riprovare
<simonelive> ok riavvio
<glpiana> musicpower, ti ha solo rimosso quello vecchio?
<musicpower> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/9006630/ , ti mando il pastebin così vedi visto che non saprei rispondere alla tua domanda
<glpiana> musicpower, prova lo scanner
<musicpower> non va nulla..
<glpiana> boh, questi erano proprio del tuo modello
<glpiana> musicpower, mi spiace
<musicpower> va tranquilla sei stata fin troppo gentile !!
<glpiana> lo
<simonelive3> a rieccoci glpiana ripristino il grup
<simonelive3> grub
<glpiana> simonelive3, ok, allora sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<simonelive3> ok stesso problema
<glpiana> simonelive3, scrivi: ls /mnt
<glpiana> che directory ci sono?
<simonelive3> non riesce accedere gli metto sudo davanti
<simonelive3> glpiana con sudo davanti http://pastebin.com/HXAp4v8A
<glpiana> dammi due minuti
<simonelive3> ok
<glpiana> simonelive3, il tempo che si avvii la macchina virtuale
<simonelive3> ti sto facendo penare >/(
<simonelive3> ho la tastiera inglese
<simonelive3> :-) ok tastiera italiana
<simonelive3> salve jester
<glpiana> simonelive3, scrivi: sudo ln -s /dev /dev1
<simonelive3> nulla
<glpiana> simonelive3, sudo mount --bind /dev1 /mnt/dev
<simonelive3> stesso errore
<glpiana> simonelive3, dmesg | tail
<simonelive3> http://pastebin.com/mX6Ffvxu
<glpiana> simonelive3, niente. è proprio il disco che ha problemi
<simonelive3> ok .. che posso fare? se entro con gparted? è uguale?
<glpiana> simonelive3, no, proviamo un check del disco: sudo fsck /dev/sda
<glpiana> vediamo che dice
<simonelive3> dice sda in uso e abortisce
<glpiana> simonelive3, giusto
<glpiana> simonelive3, sudo umount /mnt
<simonelive3> è andata
<simonelive3> nessun errore
<glpiana> simonelive3, sudo fsck /dev/sda
<simonelive3> stesso errore
<glpiana> simonelive3, dammi l'output di: mount
<simonelive3> http://pastebin.com/WK3XF9tA
<glpiana> simonelive3, l'output del comando: mount
<simonelive3> solo mount?
<simonelive3> http://pastebin.com/kJMZG83j eccolo
<glpiana> simonelive3, sudo fsck /dev/sda7
<simonelive3> mi da un errore guarda http://pastebin.com/JcxtLiYP
<simonelive3> ignoro?
<glpiana> simonelive3, sì, vediamo quante volte darà sto errore
<simonelive3> allora mi metto a contare
<simonelive3> stiamo a tre ...
<glpiana> simonelive3, sa comuqnue di situazione molto grama
<glpiana> hai un bel backup dei tuoi dati?
<simonelive3> io non ho problemi a piallawe windows
<glpiana> simonelive3, e i dati di ubuntu li hai da parte?
<simonelive3> mmm sempre nell'hardisk su una altra partizione
<simonelive3> possiamo reinstallare ubuntu
<glpiana> simonelive3, il disco sembra messo male. procurati un supporto esterno, fatti backup dei dati e poi se vuoi prova a reinstallare su sto disco dopo formattazione. ma io ti consiglierei di cambiare disco
<simonelive3> capito ...
<simonelive3> ok .grazie ...
<simonelive3> ora provo ...
<simonelive3> ti ringrazio moltissimo
<glpiana> :)
<simonelive3> intanto ...
<simonelive3> finisco questo
<simonelive3> glpiana contirnuo a ignorare gli errori fino alla fine?
<glpiana> simonelive3, secondo me puoi anche interromperlo con ctrl+c
<simonelive3> ok grazie
<glpiana> simonelive3, poi dai lo stesso comando su /dev/sda6 che immagino sia quello dove hai il backup
<Black> ciao, come Installo Silverlight
<Black> si parla di istallare Moonlight ma dove e come?
<glpiana> Black, non si usa più moonlight, non è più sviluppato
<glpiana> Black, devi usare pipelight e poi abilitare silverlight
<glpiana> Black, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<Black> ok grazie... ultima cosa, cos'è kiwi IRC?
<glpiana> !chat | Black
<ubot-it> Black: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> simone4, da errori su quella partizione?
<glpiana> simone4, mi saprai dire.
<glpiana> tsacco
<black> ho seguito l'istallazione di pipelight e riavviato il browser ma non funziona
<black> devo riavviare il pc?
<dapportatile> Buonpomeriggio a tutti, ragazzi sto avendo problemi con il Cestino di Ubuntu14.04..non mi permette di cancellare  un file che è all'interno e non solo, sull'icona compare un punto esclamativo rosso ecco qui un'immagine http://imgur.com/r7lId4M
<roht> dapportatile, ma l'icona non dovrebbe essere un cestino trasparente?
<dapportatile> Eh vabbè capirai l'ho modificata <.<
<roht> ah!
<dapportatile> Un'icona diversa, se non sbaglio Moka o Faba
<roht> e forse sta modifica non gli piace hi
<roht> ritorna all'origine
<dapportatile> Niente faccio svuota cestino e non lo svuota, non da nessun messaggio di errore
<roht> controlla ./local/share/Trash
<dapportatile> local?
<roht> si guarda i permessi della ./local
<roht> magari sono cambiati
<roht> dovrebbe essere 755
<dapportatile> non ho una ./local o forse sono cieco io
<roht> per tutte le sotto dir
<roht> no?
<roht> nella tua home? ./local
<roht> deve esserci
<dapportatile> Nella mia home avrò il mio nome utente con le cartelle Utente come immagini scaricate ecc ecc roht
<roht> evidenzia le cartelle nascoste
<roht> da nautilus
<roht> preferenze
<dapportatile> Giusto
<dapportatile> Ho reinstallato ieri ecco perché non la trovato
<roht> sono le dir con il punto
<dapportatile> i permessi non li leggo sotto forma di numero ma di frase, la .local puoi leggere e rimuovere
<dapportatile> creare e rimiovere
<roht> si guarda la dir Trash che permessi ha
<dapportatile> roht: Se il proprietario sono io 'Creare ed Eliminare file'
<dapportatile> Gruppo 'Nessuno'
<dapportatile> Altri 'nessuno'
<roht> prova a eliminare da nautilus
<roht> dentro la trash e vedi se lo fa
<dapportatile> imgur.com/uiYsDZR
<roht> cancella?
<dapportatile> entro la dir Trash ci sono altre 3 dir o.o 'expunged', 'files', 'info'
<roht> files
<roht> vedi cosa hai dentro e prova a cancellare da nautilus
<dapportatile> Premo 'canc' e fanno finta di sparire ma riappaiono dopo
<roht> da nautilus?
<dapportatile> Da nautilis
<Guest28367> ciao
<dapportatile> !ciao | Guest28367
<ubot-it> Guest28367: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<roht> fai una cosa .. non è il vangelo ma un tentativo
<dapportatile> sudo nautilus e provo così?
<roht> rinomina la dir ./local come ./local_or
<roht> termina sessione e riprendi
<roht> vedi cosa accade
<dapportatile> COme vedi cosa accade?..
<dapportatile> Non faccio le cose tanto per provare
<roht> vabbè...
<Guest28367> un info veloce, vorrei installare kubuntu adesso ma ho poco meno di 1 Giga di traffico wireless. ce la faccio o attendo?
<dapportatile> Se hai un metodo assodato ok, ma non è che per l'intuito
<roht> altro non indirizzarti mi spiace
<dapportatile> Grazie lo stesso roht :D
<roht> nada
<jester-> Guest28367: la iso è un giga e rotti
<Guest28367> scusa, non sono stato chiaro. ho già l'iso ma prima dell'installazione mi richiede la connessione internet...quanto scarica circa?
<dapportatile> Guest28367: Se hai esattamente 1Gb non ti conviene tanto, potresti sforare i Gigabytes che hai sulla chiavetta o sul dispositivo che stai utilizzando per poi non completare il download
<dapportatile> Aaaaaa Guest28367
<jester-> Guest28367: farà aggiornamenti e scaricherà la lingua e la roba proprietaria se autorizzi penso un paio di 100 mb
<Guest28367> ...e tutto via wireless non ci sono problemi? (ero abituato all'installazione collegato alla lan)
<jester-> Guest28367: dipende da che scheda wifi hai, direi che ti converrebbe non abilitare la connessione internet, puoi fare tutto dopo vedendo anche quanti mb ti ciuccia
<Guest28367> allora visto che con la live il pc funziona vado senza connessione. Grazie e A presto!
<dapportatile> roht:ho risolto eliminando dal terminale, posizinandomi sulla cartella seguendo questo topic http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=183545
<trisonor> salve, ho un computer asus s551lb con installata l'ultima distro ubuntu. Premettendo che il modulo wifi funziona perfettamente, non riesco a far attivare il led sulla scocca, che rimane sempre spento, nonostante abbia provato a fare fn+F2; qualcuno ha qualche consiglio? è un "problema" già presente nelle passate distribuzioni..
<jester-> trisonor: è un problema del driver ma se la wifi ti funza gia sei fortunato
<trisonor> sisi lo so, non è un problema di vitale importanza, ma sarebbe carino averla funzionante; però se mi dici che non c'è modo ancora, amen
<jester-> trisonor: il led al di la del look non conta un tubo ai fini del funzionamento
<trisonor> esatto era il mio un attaccamento al look xD
<jester-> trisonor: che scheda hai
<jester-> trisonor: vi'olendi usare linux abituati a guardare ai fini pratici
<trisonor> intel wifi ar9002wg
<trisonor> non vorrei ricordarmi male...come faccio a vedere il nome preciso della periferica su ubuntu?
<jester-> trisonor: lspci | grep -i network
<trisonor> ecco: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter
<jester-> si il driver è un po pirla al momento. dovrebbero fixare il but andando avanti
<trisonor> perfetto :) ...invece un problema funzionale lo presenta il bluetooth, che anche nelle precedenti versioni, mi funge una volta si ed altre 10 no
<jester-> il blututto non è mai andato bene
<jester-> si vede che ai dev non piace
<trisonor> peccato che a me si, e penso come ad altri
<trisonor> più che altro perchè spendendo soldi per un pc, a saperlo, mi sarei preso uno completamente compatibile con linux, se esistono..
<jester-> trisonor: ti sei segato winz?
<trisonor> nono, ho la usb di ripristino...solo che non sopporto quel OS con tutto me stesso
<jester-> il fatto è che i due non sono sostitutivi ma alternativi, c'è sempre un qualcosa che non fa l'uno ma fa l'altro
<trisonor> più che altro penso che essendo il mio un pc nuovo, con la prossima release sarà più compatibile per linux...almeno spero :)
<brunama> salve, sonon un utente Zorin.Dopo averlo installato e affiancato a windows sul pc, lo  volevo installare allo stesso modo e con lo stesso dvd sul notebook hp , ma non esce l'opzione installa accanto a windows 7! cosa devo fare? Grazie
<jester-> brunama: questo è un canale dedicato a ubuntu
<cristian_c> !buntu | brunama
<ubot-it> brunama: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<jester-> brunama: con zorin centriamo com i cavoli a merenda
<kaikias> ciao raga, qualcuno sa spiegarmi come copiare i preferiti di chromium su firefox visto che non mi riconosce alcun browser da cui copiarli?
<kaikais> qualcuno sa come trasferire i preferiti da chromium a firefox
<kaikais> oppure mi aiuta a settare e completare istallazione di chromium con tutti i plugin per completarlo?
<kaikais> c'è qualcuno?
<Aiki> Ciao a tutti. E' la prima volta che utilizzo la chat dal sito Ubuntu-it...Avrei bisogno di consigli per la risoluzione di un problema riscontrato nell'utilizzo di Ubuntu virtualizzato...
<jester-> !dettagli | Aiki
<ubot-it> Aiki: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Aiki> Ho un MacBook Pro (Retina, 13 Pollici, metà 2014) e ho dovuto virtualizzare Ubuntu con VMware Fusion. Il sistema funzione benissimo, ma ho riscontrato solo un’errore: Ubuntu non riconosce la corretta disposizione della tastiera del MacBook
<jester-> Aiki: setta il layout come tastiera generica
<jester-> a me va bene
<Aiki> Scusa ma non sono ancora esperto nell'utilizzo di Ubuntu...come lo setto il layout?
<jester-> Aiki: e italiana naturlamente
<Aiki> ho provato sia dalle preferenze di sistema a impostare il metodo di input italiano
<jester-> Aiki: hai la barra a sinistra sul desktop?
<Aiki> ma rimangono alcuni errori
<Aiki> si
<jester-> Aiki: tastiera metodo scrittura
<jester-> e setta una generica non una mac
<jester-> aggiungi
<jester-> italia
<fabiosgv> ciao a tutti
<Aiki> si già provato ad aggiungerla
<Aiki> ma il problema persiste
<jester-> Aiki: hai installato i tools?
<Aiki> penso proprio di si..nel caso come devo fare x installarli? posso provare a installarli e vedere
<fabiosgv> problema durante l'installazione di xubuntu. mi si ferma alla schermata della connessione wi-fi
<jester-> Aiki: menu vmware
<Aiki> ok
<jester-> ti fa un cd virtuale scompatti la tar e poi devi fare a mano da terminale
<jester-> entri nella cartella e lanci il .sh
<jester-> con ./vmsticazz.install.sh
<Aiki> da Ubuntu avevo anche provato a riconfigurare la console-data con il comando "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data"
<fabiosgv> non ce nessuno
<jester-> fabiosgv: non settare aggiorna
<jester-> fabiosgv: hai la wifi che non va al volo
<fabiosgv> cioè scusa
<krabador> fabiosgv, connetti il pc in cui devi installare , con il cavo, installa , poi preoccupati di installare il wifi
<fabiosgv> ok bene
<jester-> cioè se non si collega hai la scheda che necessita di un driver o frimware quindi non abilitare aggiorna o software proprietario
<jester-> o attacca il cavo
<fabiosgv> ok proverò
<trisonor> salve, ho un pc asus s551lb, con preinstallato win8;avendo danneggiato ubuntu(che era in dualboot con windows), come faccio ad eliminare il grub? ho letto le guide di utilizzare il bootfix.exe/fixmbr ma non risolvo il problema
<trisonor> grazie per l'aiuto..
<krabador> !mbr | trisonor
<ubot-it> trisonor: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<michele_> salve
<michele_> qualcuno mi aiuta a creare un launcher unity?
<krabador> michele_, allora, devi creare un file .desktop in /usr/share/applications
<michele_> da terminale giusto?
<krabador> michele_, da terminale , sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/launcher.desktop
<michele_> michele@michele-K53SC:/usr$ cd /usr/share/applications
<michele_> michele@michele-K53SC:/usr/share/applications$ gedit Blender.desktop
<michele_> va bene?
<krabador> oh, anche
<krabador> bene
<michele_> :D
<michele_> grazieee
<michele_> mo mi copio sta roba
<michele_> nel file
<krabador> puoi prendere d'esempio un altro file .desktop dentro la stessa cartella
<krabador> modificarlo in base alle esigenze del launcher che devi fare
<michele_> dove metto la cartella di installazione del programma?
<krabador> michele_, va indicato l'eseguibile
<krabador> nel .desktop
<michele_> appunto
<michele_> si dico in che posizione metto la cartella
<michele_> perche io adesso ce l'ho sulla scrivania
<michele_> la voglio levare
<krabador> michele_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/LauncherFileDesktop
<krabador> da un'occhiata qui
<michele_> ci sono
<michele_> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/79826
<michele_> non so dove piazzare la cartela contenente il x-execute file
<krabador> michele_, sicuro che la voce Exec, sia corretta?
<michele_> no
<michele_> non è corretta
<krabador> appunto
<michele_> devo metterla ancora
<michele_> però prima voglio spostare la posizione della cartella di installazione del programma in questione
<michele_> in una posizione più "nascosta"
<krabador> michele_, fallo prima di creare il launcher allora
<michele_> si
<michele_> ma dove sono tutti gli altri programmi?
<michele_> vorrei mettere la cartella in una posizione in cui ci sono tutti gli altri programmi
<michele_> tipo programmix86 di windows...
<krabador> michele_, in linux l'eseguibile è in /usr/bin
<krabador> ma solo l'eseguibile
<krabador> gli altri componenti seguono altri percorsi
<michele_> ah...ok
<krabador> perchè non puoi usare blender installabile dal software center ?
<michele_> quindi dove potrei piazzare la cartella
<michele_> non dirmi home
<michele_> è vecchio
<michele_> lo sanno tutti
<krabador> michele_, in quale ubuntu, scusa?
<michele_> 14.04
<michele_> dico blender del software center è la versione vecchia
<michele_> 2.69 se non erro
<krabador> si, 2.69 trusty e 2.70 utopic
<michele_> io uso la 2.72
<michele_> quindi dove la piazzo sta cartella?
<krabador> michele_, allora ti conviene compilarla da sorgente, mandare make , make install (seguire comunque le istruzioni di compilazione rilasciate dai devs)
<krabador> in modo che poi devi solo creare il lanciatore .desktop
<krabador> ed amen
<michele_> ma a me il programma parte
<michele_> ce l'ho l'eseguibile
<krabador> michele_, allora
<michele_> devo solo specificare il percorso
<michele_> nel .desktop file
<michele_> solo che non mi piace sulla scrivania
<michele_> voglio levarlo
<krabador> michele_, nel  modo che ti ho detto non devi starti a sbattere di mettere i vari componenti nelle varie cartelle in cui devono essere presenti
<michele_> si
<michele_> però la cartella non la voglio sulla scrivania
<krabador> senza make install sarai sempre soggetto ad avere una cartella
<michele_> si ma non sulla scrivania
<michele_> la voglio spostare
<krabador> michele_, ti ho risposto
<krabador> a te la scelta
<michele_> dimmi qualche cartella di sistema
<michele_> che non sia home
<krabador> rileggi quello che ti ho scritto
<krabador> è spiegato
<michele_> xD
<michele_> vabbè ok
<krabador> !chat | michele_
<ubot-it> michele_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Claudiese> Salve, come faccio a installare tutte le estensioni di php5 con un comando?
<simone5> ciao a tutti ... io vorrei togliere unity ... che mi consigliate mate o Cinnamon
<michele_> kabrador
<Claudiese> come faccio a installare tutte le estensioni di php5 con un comando?
<michele_> come faccio ad avere i permessi per spostare una cartella in /
<Claudiese> michele_ prova a farlo da terminale con sudo...
<michele_> non so farlo
<michele_> come apro la cartella / da terminale in grafico?
<simone5> ciao a tutti ... io vorrei togliere unity ... che mi consigliate mate o Cinnamon
<Claudiese> cd /
<Claudiese> da terminale
<Kabro> buonasera, come si installa unity web player su ubuntu?
<Claudiese> cp file_da_copiare directory_di_destinazione
<michele_> posso copiare tutta la cartella?
<michele_> michele@michele-K53SC:/$ cp /home/michele/Scrivania/blender-2.72b-linux-glibc211-x86_64 /
<michele_> cp: directory "/home/michele/Scrivania/blender-2.72b-linux-glibc211-x86_64" omessa
<Claudiese> http://www.mrwebmaster.it/linux/copiare-spostare-file-directory-cp-mv_9579.html
<michele_> ma serve a spostare un file non una directory intera
<Claudiese> leggi bene
<Claudiese> un file o una directory
<Claudiese> google è vostro amico michele_ Kabro
<Kabro> sono nuovo e non voglio far casini
<Claudiese> xD
<Claudiese> se fai casini esiste USB - Ubuntu 14.10 - bios e 30 minuti
<Claudiese> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBEU41LY5FQ
<michele_> ci sono riuscito tie
<simone5> una domanda io sto vedendo Cinnamon che è montato in linux mint ... la domanda è se cambio l'ambiente grafico e metto il cinnamont è come se avessi trasformato ubuntu in link mint?
<Kabro> non funziona vabbè mi ero illuso di trovare risposte qua dentro
<Kabro> saluti
<krabador> simone5, ubuntu con cinnamon è ubuntu con cinnamon
<michele_> ok ho creato il launcher finalmente
<simone5> krabador scusa l'ignoranza ma che cambia tra ubuntu e linux mint?
<simone5> deriva da ubuntu o sbaglio?
<krabador> mint si basa su ubuntu
<simone5> se metto Cinnamon su ubuntu posso avere qualche problema di compatibilità .. tempo fa io avevo installato kde e mi aveva fdato molti problemi
<krabador> simone5, dipende da come l'hai installato
<krabador> ed in che versione
<krabador> ci sono state versioni in passato che hanno avuto problemi
<krabador> ma , installando il pacchetto kubuntu-desktop, in ubuntu, metti lo stesso ambiente grafico che ha kubuntu
<krabador> la derivata di ubuntu con kde
<krabador> ne' più ne' meno
<simone5> cmq ... unity non mi piace che mi consigli ? .. mi piace molto mate sembra molto leggero ... (io amavo gnome 2 , unity non l'ho mai sopportato
<krabador> simone5, bene , puoi usare ubuntu mate
<krabador> è in via di ufficializzazione , sarebbe dovuta essere ufficiale da 14.10 , ma non hanno fatto in tempo in canonical a rilasciare la flavor di derivata ufficiale
<simone5> :-) per installarla sudo apt-get install mate-desktop ... giusto
<krabador> simone5, ti consiglio , una volta deciso l'ambiente grafico da usare, di installre direttamente la derivata con quell'ambiente grafico
<krabador> simone5, puoi provare xfce
<krabador> ovvero xubuntu
<simone5> xfce ... la mia paura io tempo fa avevo usato lubuntu ma ricordo che il software center faceva pena
<krabador> lubuntu ha lxde
<krabador> molto minimal
<krabador> per pc datati o netbook
<simone5> io vorrei una versione "moderna " senza unity ... in molti mi consigliano di passare a linx mint ...
<krabador> !ubuntu | simone5
<ubot-it> simone5: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate simone5
<krabador> per tutte le altre distro, cerca nelle loro risorse ufficiali
<simon8> ciao io ho installato mate .. ma non me lo fa scegliere
<simon8> ho usato questo comando sudo apt-get install mate-desktop
<krabador> simon8, apri il terminale , manda lsb-release -a
<krabador> !pastebin | simon8
<ubot-it> simon8: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<simon8> ok sto scaricando gli aggiornamenti .. ora lo faccio
<simon8> comando non valido
<simon6> rieccomi ho dovuto riavviare e non funziona ugualmente
<krabador> simon8, apri il terminale , manda lsb-release -a
<krabador> !pastebin | simon8
<ubot-it> simon8: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<simon6> comendo non valido lsb-release -a
<simon6> camando non valido krabador
<krabador> simon8,  lsb_release -a
<simon6> 14.04.01 appena installata :-)
<krabador> pastebin
<simon6> http://pastebin.com/nH873Vyd
<simon6> krabador visto
<krabador> simon6, allora
<simon6> ti ho inviato il pastebin http://pastebin.com/nH873Vyd
<krabador> simon6, dicevo, dpkg -l | grep mate
<krabador> simon6, sempre pastebin, per favore
<simon6> ok
<michele_> raga c'è teamviewer per ubuntu?
<calo> buonasera, ho installato ubuntu 14.10 e ho un grosso problema la mia scheda wifi non si attiva. modello è Qualcomm Atheros AR9485WB-EG Wireless Network Adapter
<calo> c'è il driver per installare?
<alv> ciao
<xubuntu502> buona sera
<xubuntu502> ho problemi nell'installare xubuntu
<krabador> chiedi
<xubuntu502> mi parte l'installazione da cd ma si blocca quando mi appare la schermata dove chiede se usare o no una connessione wi-fi...
<krabador> xubuntu502, allora, connettiti con il cavo
<krabador> in installazione, se non supportata, non puoi installare la scheda wireless, dovrai farlo dopo il riavvio
<xubuntu502> ma anche se lascio e decido di collegarmi più tardi si blocca lo stesso.
<krabador> xubuntu502, e ci vuole il riavvio del sistema per far funzionare la wireless
<xubuntu502> ok
<krabador> xubuntu502, collega il sistema ad un cavo lan, e fa partire l'installazione
<krabador> xubuntu502, se da ancora problemi, non selezionare gli aggiornamenti
<xubuntu502> va bene proverò
<xubuntu502> grazie mille
<krabador> ed il software di terze parti
<krabador> nella fase iniziale dell'installazione
<michele_> niente raga anche con il kernel vecchio kworker rompe le palle
<neomaxer> sono ancora qui e non mollo
<neomaxer> domanda 1
<neomaxer> ho installato win ma non lo vede nel grub... che devo fare?
<krabador> !grub | neomaxer
<ubot-it> neomaxer: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> segui la guida di ripristino
<neomaxer> nota ho installato win staccando hd di linux se non no istallava
<neomaxer> ho installato e ora
<neomaxer> non ho nessun grub pc
<jester-> neomaxer: non lo avevi installato sul disco dove c'è linucs?
<neomaxer> cosa?
<jester-> grub
<neomaxer> win l'ho messo in un hd divereso
<neomaxer> ntfs
<jester-> appunto
<neomaxer> quindi
<jester-> neomaxer: quindi hai 2 hd
<neomaxer> yes
<jester-> se su hd linux hai grub basta avviare da quello
<neomaxer> se riavvio vede win quindi
<jester-> se non sei stato accorto e non c'è devi ripristinare
<neomaxer> non ho capito scusa
<neomaxer> ho installato grub pc
<neomaxer> la guida dice di premere dei pulsanti ma non dice dove
<neomaxer> provo a riavviare
<jester-> neomaxer: aluram non hai grub nemmeno a fare il boot dal hd con linux?
<michele_> raga ma a voi skype funziona?
<jester-> michele_: con account hotmail si
<michele_> a me con account microsoft non va
<michele_> mi dice connessione lenta
<jester-> a me funza
<jester-> non funza piu col nome skype
<michele_> a me tutto al contraro
<michele_> skype 4.3
<puccios> ciao a tutti
<puccios> perchè se rimuovo un programma, ad esempio wicd, questo mi rimane tra le voci su "applicazioni d'avvio" ? e cosi via per orca, e altri ancora..
<Exilie> tastiera con tasti sballati help sto provando la live....funziona tutto ma la tastiera scrive a casaccio senza punteggiatura
<Exilie> ?
<Sam790> ho necessità di supporto per installare ubuntu
<jester-> Sam790: cioé
<jester-> puccios: purge
<Sam790> non riesco a installar eununtu sul mio pc portatile con windows vista
<jester-> !dettagli | Sam790
<ubot-it> Sam790: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<puccios> jester , ho provato già con purge, niente.
<jester-> puccios: togli a mano
<Sam790> ho scricato http://www.ubuntu-it.org/ la versione 14.10
<Sam790> lho messa sua una pennetta usb
<Sam790> poi riavvio il pc
<Sam790> e di boot gli dico di andare sulla pennetta
<Sam790> ma nulla si riavvia con wndows
<LostInMyHead> !buntu | comunque Sam790
<ubot-it> comunque Sam790: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<jester-> Sam790: come hai fatto la usb
<Sam790> formatata fat 32
<jester-> poi?
<Sam790> ho estratto il contenuto del download sulla pennetta
<Sam790> e poi dentro ce un file . exe
<jester-> Sam790: ecco perchè la va no
<Sam790> lho lanciato
<jester-> male
<jester-> !usbwin | Sam790
<ubot-it> Sam790: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jester-> Sam790: e non lanciare wubi.exe che installa dentro a winz e viene una ciofeca
<jester-> !installazione | Sam790
<ubot-it> Sam790: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Sam790> comunque una volta installato mantiene sia windows che linux
<Sam790> ?
<jester-> Sam790: se hai installato dentro a winz è una vaccata, dura poco e non parte piu ne winz ne ubuntu
<LostInMyHead> scegli tu durante l'installazione nella guida è spiegato tutto passaggio per passaggio Sam790
<jester-> Sam790: se dentro a winz rimuovi da installa rimuovi programmi poi fai la usb e installazone normale come da guida
<puccios> jester-: io ho comunque ubuntu 14.04 , ho visto che sulla dashboard , quando cerco qualcosa, mi da tutta una serie di risultati cercati sul web. Come li rimuovo? Amazon, e altro ancora...
<Sam790> leggevo che esist eun emulatore per far giare i programm windows su ubuntu
<Sam790> ma generalmente tutti i programmi possono egualmente funzionare oppure vi sono restriziojni?
<jester-> Sam790: wine e non tutto ci gira ma è un non senso avere linux e usare roba winz
<Sam790> fai conto io ho
<Sam790> dragon dicatate
<jester-> e quello che gira non gira quasi mai all'ottimo
<Sam790> dictate
<LostInMyHead> puccios: puoi selezionare le icone sulla dash e premendo col tasto destro su di loro disattivare quelle che non ti interessano
<LostInMyHead> o guardare nel pannello di controlllo la voce sicurezza e disattivare tutte le ricerche
<Sam790> al dila che mi sono rotto di utilizzare windos e dopo quache mese dover formattare ecc
<Sam790> insomma vorrie una volta per tutto levarmelo di torno
<puccios> jester-: dove trovo la lista di tutti i plugin che mi cercano sul web? non c'è un pacchetto unico da rimuovere e togliere cosi tutto in una volta?
<jester-> Sam790: tranquillo che qui c'è chi formatta linux un giorno si a l'altro anche
<Sam790> pero ho dei programmi ce girano sotto windows come degli applicativi fiscali oppure il dragon dicatate ecc
<jester-> Sam790: bisogna provare
<LostInMyHead> puccios: risposto sopra
<puccios> LostInMyHead: grazie della risposta, scusami non avevo letto, ci provo
<Sam790> bhe io conoscevo i sistmei unix come sstemi staboli e linux venne fuori
<Sam790> come figlio di unix
<jester-> puccios: cosa raebbero i plugin che ti cercano
<LostInMyHead> jester-: gia risposto intende nella dfash
<jester-> Sam790: si mia congnata è venuta fuori dalla stessa matre e stesso patre ma non è uguale
<calimero_82> buonasera
<calimero_82> questo è il canale per chiedere aiuto sul router o devo andare in chat?
<jester-> chat
<jester-> ChanServ: citofonare mibofra
<mibofra> lol
<puccios> oh grazie mille LostInMyHead, fatto
<puccios> LostInMyHead: cosa rappresenterebbe l'icona a forma di lettera che mi trovo nella traybar? dentro c'è finita l'icona di xchat. perchè?
<jester-> puccios: rappresenta mail e social e palle simili
<puccios> e non posso toglierla da li?
<LostInMyHead> quante ne hai di xchat?
<puccios> se cerco sulla dash ne compare una di icona
<LostInMyHead> nella busta intendo
<puccios> una
<LostInMyHead> a ok
<LostInMyHead> puccius tutte le icone dei programmi di chat finiscono li in linea teorica
<LostInMyHead> è fatta apposta
<puccios> ok LostInMyHead, la lascio li allora..
<LostInMyHead> (grazie)
<puccios> grazie mille a Voi, siete gentilissimi
<puccios> LostInMyHead: ed io ne approfitto. Vorrei disabilitare il bluetooth all'avvio. Nonostante io lo faccia da "impostazioni di sistema --> bluetooth --> Off" , si reimposta ad On al riavvio successivo
<kenny__> ciao
<kenny__> che si dice ?
<jester-> !qualcuno | kenny__
<ubot-it> kenny__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<kenny__> qualcuno sa come posso attivare su ubunt xdmcp ?
<LostInMyHead> puccios: mai trattato argomento bluethooth... chiedi in generale alla chat
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-15
<inesperto> In tema di scripting bash e di awk in particolare, nella scrittura printf("%15d", valore) qual'è la sintassi giusta da usare se la variabile "valore" è una data nel formato gg/mm/aaaa?
<puccios> grazie del supporto
<puccios> buona notte a tutti
<akis24> giorno
<domemanc> salve a tutti stamani all'apertura di ubuntu 14.04 mi da questo errore
<LostInMyHead> 'giorno!
<carlos77> con virtualbox ho installato xp pero non mi vede la chiavetta usb
<trisonor> buon giorno. ho un pc con su installato ubuntu 14.10; avendo installato anche xubuntu-desktop, andandolo a togliere, sono ritornto ad unity, ma resta ancora qualcosa di xubuntu..come e possibile eliminarlo completamente? grazie per l'aiuto
<jester-> carlos77: installato come
<carlos77> ho creato un disco virtuale con virtual box  e ho installato xp originale
<jester-> carlos77: intendevo virtualbox
<jester-> da repo o da deb da sito oracle
<carlos77> da terminal
<ExPBoy> uhm
<carlos77> mi è stata data  la  stringa della procedura
<da-vide> salve,qualcuno ha mai  utilizzato  samba su lubuntu 14.04?Potete dirmi se sono compatibili?Esistono delle guide specifiche?Sono giorni che cerco e non tro niente ho provato con quelle in inglese ma sono tutte per Ibuntu vecchie versioni,per cui trovo sempre un punto in cui le cose non combaciano,come faccio? Rinuncio,mi sa
<ExPBoy> carlos77, si può vedere la stringa?
<ExPBoy> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<jester-> carlos77: dovresti eliminare l'installato, andare a prendere il deb da oracle ultima versione,  scaricare anche le exstension aprirle con vobx e poi installare anche le addon
<jester-> e controllare se ti sei aggiunto al gruppo vboxuser
<jester-> s
<da-vide> grazie @ubot-it
<carlos77> inizialmente  avevo scaricato ladeb  ma in quel caso  non mi partiva  xp  mi dava errore
<jester-> carlos77: quello nel repo è almeno tre versioni indietro
<carlos77> ok
<carlos77> allora  sto scricando  la versione  nuova   la exstension
<carlos77> la addon non la trovo
<jester-> carlos77: la exstension è un driver
<ExPBoy> carlos77, forse non hai presente bene cosa sia la virtualizzazione
<carlos77> VirtualBox 4.3.18 Software Developer Kit (SDK)  devo scaricare anche questo
<ExPBoy> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<carlos77> ok fatto  sto installando virtualbox
<jester-> carlos77: HAI os a 32 o 64 bit
<carlos77> 32
<jester-> hai preso il i386?
<carlos77> si
<carlos77> domanda in virtualbox quando mi chiede che disco creare ci 6 possibilita quale è la migliore?
<jester-> carlos77: lascia la scelta proporsta
<carlos77> ok  , scusate  per le domande banali ma è laprima volta che  lo installo
<ExPBoy> :)
<carlos77> le addon dove le trovo?
<ExPBoy> sempre su sito
<jester-> carlos77: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.18/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.3.18-96516.vbox-extpack
<jester-> carlos77: le addons le installi dla menu macchina virtuale
<carlos77> scaricato anche questo
<Mori> Come posso fare per scaricare la mappatura della tastiera per ubuntu adatta al macbook pro?
<jester-> carlos77: il file exstension devi farlo aprire da vbox
<Mori> spiega meglio..non sono pratico di queste cose
<Mori> (ho vmware cmq)
<carlos77> Apertura di una sessione per la Macchina Virtuale xp1 non riuscita.
<carlos77> The virtual machine 'xp1' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1.
<carlos77> Codice 'uscita: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<carlos77> Componente: Machine
<carlos77> Interfaccia: IMachine {480cf695-2d8d-4256-9c7c-cce4184fa048}
<carlos77> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'  mi da questo errore adesso
<cristian_c> Mori, non l'hai impostata quando hai installato il sistema?
<carlos77> niente adesso non va piu virtualbox con ilnuovo aggiornamento
<carlos77> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'    Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<Mori> si ma alcuni tasti non tornano
<Mori> cristian_c: ho provato a riconfigurarla sia da terminal riconfigurando console-data e sia dalle preferenze di sistema ma non è cambiato niente
<cristian_c> Mori, quali opzioni trovi?
<Mori> cristian_c: in pratica cambiando il metodo di input non cambia niente nella tastiera...le opzioni del "console-data" dici?
<carlos77> qualcuno mi puo risolvere  il problema ?  con lavecchia versione  mi andava  ma con la nuovo di virtual box no
<cristian_c> Mori, le tastiere disponibili?
<cristian_c> Mori, quindi la tastiera del mac c'è ma non riesci ad impostarla?
<jester-> Mori: seta una generica 100e rotti tasti
<jester-> Mori: i tools li hai installati?
<Mori> cristian_c:italiano; italiana (macintos); italiana (tastiera USA con lettere italiane); italiana(tasti multi rimossi); italiana
<Mori> jester-: i tools per linux me li ha fatti scaricare automaticamente VMWare prima della virtualizzazione di Ubuntu
<jester-> Mori: dubito che li ha messi da solo
<jester-> non è winz
<Mori> jester- : allora probabilmente no. Come faccio ad installarli?
<jester-> guarda nel menu
<Mori> cristian_c : Si. Mi appare l'opzione "Italiana (Macintosh)" ma anche se selezionata non mi modifica niente
<jester-> va bè pare tempo perso
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Mori, quindi hai ubuntu in vmware su mac?
<ExPBoy> :(
<jester-> sul mac va benissimo pure la tastiera
<Mori> cristian_c : Si
<jester-> poi che non ha i stati winz e canc a altro
<leibniais> Buongiorno ragazzi, vi illustro il mio problema. Ho settato il proxy (con user e pass) tramite il file in etc/apt/apt.conf, ho fatto lo stesso su /etc/environment (ho copiato la sintassi da xfce, da dove vengo, e dove funzionava alla perfezione)
<leibniais> ma su ubuntu funziona il software center, ma non dal terminale
<maicol07> Ciao, qualcuno mi sa dire come installare altri cursori in Lubuntu?
<jester-> leibniais: terminale in che senso
<maicol07> da personalizza aspetto e stile nn me lo da
<leibniais> se faccio un comando qualsiasi, tipo ping
<leibniais> non da risposta, scrive not found: idem per un apt-get update
<ExPBoy> leibniais, ma cosa c'entra con il software center?
<leibniais> il software center prende le impostazioni di sistema per la connessione, come dovrebbe fare anche il terminale.. no?
<ExPBoy> e ma non capisco il nesso
<jester-> leibniais: pure il center usa apt e dpkg è solo una gui
<ExPBoy> il comando ping con il software center non ha nessun legame
<ExPBoy> leibniais, forse il proxy non funziona molto bene
<leibniais> jester-: e come si spiega allora? perchè riesco a scaricare un pacchetto dal software center, e se faccio un apt-get update mi dice not found?
<ExPBoy> ma non credo sia argomento di questo canale
<maicol07> MI AIUTATE!!! SE NO A COSA SERVE LA CHAT DI SUPPORTO???
<leibniais> va bene, grazie per il supporto.. resto online ad aiutarvi
<maicol07> Mi sapete dire come installare altri cursori in Lubuntu?
<ExPBoy> !pazienza | maicol07
<ubot-it> maicol07: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<leibniais> maicol07: non scrivere in maiuscolo in irc
<maicol07> comunque sapete aiutarmi?
<jester-> maicol07: la chat di supporto serve per problemi del sistema operativo, per le frocerie accomadati in #ubuntu-it-chat
<kenny__> qualcuno sa come onfigurare xdmcp su ubuntu con unity ?
<domemanc> salve a tutti qualcuno sa qualche programma per telefono nokia lumia 530 per importare da ubuntu musica foto o altro'
<domemanc> Grazie
<cristian_c> domemanc, siamo sul canale di supporto a ubuntu, che ne sappiamo di cosa ci gira sul tuo telefono?
<cristian_c> !chat | domemanc
<ubot-it> domemanc: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> domemanc, puoi verificare con che modalità si connette il tuo telefono, quando lo attacchi con il cavo usb ?
<domemanc> praticamente con porta usb me lo rileva ma poi non si apre
<krabador> domemanc, hai capito la domanda?
<domemanc> forse
<cristian_c> domemanc, non credo che serva applicazione sul nokia per trasferire i file dal pc al nokia stesso
<cristian_c> ma solo lato pc
<krabador> domemanc, va a verificare , tramite la documentazione del telefono, qual è la modalità di connessione del telefono, quanto attaccato
<kenny__> come faccio per avere la lista dei file di una directory da terminale bash ?
<domemanc> ok grazie
<krabador> kenny__, ls -la
<kenny__> grazie
<kenny__> krabador, grazie
<krabador> di niente
<michele__> raga esiste il bottone mostra desktop per la dash?
<michele__> scusate la barra
<saldeno> Buon giorno
<krabador> !ciao | saldeno
<ubot-it> saldeno: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<saldeno> vorrei chiedere come mai non riesco a vedere filmati in genere , mi chiede d'installare flash e non riesco
<saldeno> con versione 13 era tutto ok
<saldeno> Flash not supported on your device?
<saldeno> Your browser supports our HTML5 player. Watch video in HTML5 questo e il messaggio che mi appare lo lancio ma non vado da nessuna parte :-(
<saldeno> non conosco Inglese oh altra lingua
<saldeno> anche se sono in Francia
<saldeno> in alternativa cosa posso installare ?? Grazie
<cristian_c> saldeno, di quale pc si tratta?
<saldeno> Acer Aspire E1- 571G
<saldeno> sistema operativo W 7
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> saldeno, digita in un terminale: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> saldeno, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | saldeno
<ubot-it> saldeno: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<saldeno> scusa capito poco
<saldeno> non sono di primo pelo eheh certi termini non comprendo
<cristian_c> saldeno, prima di tutto, digita il comando indicato
<saldeno> cristian_c sei stato molto gentile ma non sono capace , scusa del tempo che to fatto perdere
<saldeno> buon pros :-)
<snyperwolf> sono un neofita di ubuntu quanlcuno può aiutarmi ad installare skype?
<enzotib> snyperwolf, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get install skype
<snyperwolf> ok un attimo
<snyperwolf> s/n?
<snyperwolf> ci sei?
<LostInMyHead> che problema hai?
<snyperwolf> sudo apt-get install skype   questo ho scritto per installare skype
<LostInMyHead> ok
<snyperwolf> ha terminato e non so se abbia installato o no
<snyperwolf> dove lo trovo?
<LostInMyHead> apri il menu e cerca skype
<snyperwolf> menu dove?
<LostInMyHead> che versione di ubutnu hai?
<krabador> snyperwolf, in alto a sinistra, clicca sul simbolo di ubuntu, scrivi skype
<krabador> oppure scrivi skype e invio, da terminale
<snyperwolf> ok
<LostInMyHead> snyperwolf, https://help.ubuntu.com/14.10/ubuntu-help/index.html
<snyperwolf> ok grazie a tutti...ora lo apro
<michele993> come salvo ? http://www.pasteall.org/pic/79852
<snyperwolf> skype non può connettersi
<krabador> michele993, vedi nella documentazione dell'editor che hai aperto da terminale
<krabador> snyperwolf, sei connesso ad internet ? hai inserito correttamente i dati?
<f843d0> michele993: Esc, Shift+ZZ
<snyperwolf> si connesso e dati inseriti
<michele993> mmm si sarà salvato?
<krabador> snyperwolf, ma sono corretti i dati che hai inserito?
<snyperwolf> certo che si
<LostInMyHead> fai uno screenshot e postalo
<LostInMyHead> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> snyperwolf, chiudilo, aprilo da terminale, vedi cosa dice quando hai l'errore
<snyperwolf> come lo apro da terminale?
<LostInMyHead> skype
<f843d0> snyperwolf: avvia un terminale (probabilmente Ctrl+Alt+T) e quindi digita skype invio
<snyperwolf> tutto normale ma quando inserisco i dati di accesso dice che non può connettersi
<michele993> ok perfetto
<f843d0> snyperwolf: che versione di skype e` in utilizzo?
<michele993> grazie
<snyperwolf> ma è compatibile con la versione 14.04?
<snyperwolf> skype 4.2
<michele993> a me skype non si connette se premo microsoft account
<michele993> ho la 4.3 quando clicco su microsoft account mi dice connessione lenta
<snyperwolf> non entra proprio
<LostInMyHead> snyperwolf, da dove ti stai connettendo?
<snyperwolf> in che senso?
<LostInMyHead> come sei connesso a internet? casa tua, ufficio..?
<snyperwolf> casa
<jester-> mibofra: che tipo di connessone  internet hai
<LostInMyHead> jester-, ritanta sarai più fortunato
<jester-> lol
<f843d0> snyperwolf: e` il primo tentativo di accesso a Skype?
<snyperwolf> il bello è che da smartphone con gli stessi dati entra subito
<snyperwolf> si
<f843d0> Recentemente, ho dovuto aggiornare Skype alla 4.3... o e` necessario aggiornare Skype oppure e` da rimuovere ~/.Skype e riprovare
<snyperwolf> sai dirmi come fare ho scaricato la 4.3 ma non so come installarla
<f843d0> snyperwolf: hai scaricato il *.deb?
<LostInMyHead> sudo apt-get remove skype
<snyperwolf> non so nemmeno cosa sia
<LostInMyHead> prima rimuovi quella di prima col comando sopra
<LostInMyHead> dopo averlo chiuso chiaramente
<f843d0> Allora forse meglio apt-get --purge remove skype, cosi` elimina anche i file di configurazione
<snyperwolf> ora provo
<f843d0> snyperwolf: cercando _skype 4.3 download linux_ su google, il primo match dovrebbe condurre a una schermata di selezione distribuzione per scaricare il programma
<f843d0> Per Ubuntu fa scaricare un file di estensione *.deb
<LostInMyHead> della versione più vicina alla tua
<snyperwolf> il file l'ho già
<f843d0> Quindi, occorre da terminale: sudo dpkg -i [file.deb]
<LostInMyHead> cliccarci due volte funziona
<snyperwolf> scusami mi sono perso
<LostInMyHead> giusto giusto che hanno creato un'interfaccia grafica :P
<f843d0> LostInMyHead: e` solo un attrito tra un programmatore e il mondo esterno :)
<LostInMyHead> ok ma non tutti sono programmatori... qua si spaventa :P
<snyperwolf> mi puoi dire passo passo?
<LostInMyHead> snyperwolf, disinstalla skype attuale dopo averlo chiuso
<f843d0> snyperwolf: dove siamo adesso? Hai skype installato?
<snyperwolf> con quale comando
<LostInMyHead> dando sudo apt-get purge skype
<LostInMyHead> poi vai sul file che hai scaricato e cliccaci 2 volte
<snyperwolf> ok mi dice continuare s/n
<LostInMyHead> che ti apre il software center e lo installa da solo
<LostInMyHead> s
<f843d0> snyperwolf: se rimuove solo skype va bene
<snyperwolf> fatto
<snyperwolf> sul desktop ho il file 4.3
<snyperwolf> comunque ho visto sul menu ma è ancora presente
<f843d0> snyperwolf: ma se provi ad avviarlo da menu?
<snyperwolf> non si connette
<f843d0> Ma il programma si avvia?
<snyperwolf> si
<f843d0> Allora e` evidente che non e` stato rimosso
<LostInMyHead> ...
<snyperwolf> riesci in qualche modo a connetterti al mio pc?
<snyperwolf> sto impazzendo
<LostInMyHead> !installazione | LostInMyHead
<ubot-it> LostInMyHead, please see my private message
<LostInMyHead> giustamente
<f843d0> LostInMyHead: te le canti e te le suoni? :)
<f843d0> snyperwolf: come siamo messi adesso? Skype e` avviato?
<snyperwolf> non parte
<f843d0> snyperwolf: il fatto che un programma non si connetta ai server per cui e` predisposto, non significa che e` avviato o meno
<snyperwolf> ma non capisco perchè ancora non lo ha cancellato con il comando dato
<f843d0> snyperwolf: ps aux | grep -v grep | grep skype
<snyperwolf> do questo comando?
<f843d0> Si, poi ci dici se da` output o meno
<snyperwolf> da una serie di dati
<f843d0> Pastebin?
<LostInMyHead> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<snyperwolf> marco    15961  3.0  2.6 480812 109076 ?       Sl   14:58   0:56 skype
<snyperwolf> marco    16548  3.2  2.0 448364 81152 ?        Sl   15:22   0:13 skype
<snyperwolf> no
<f843d0> snyperwolf: sudo kill -9 15961 16548
<LostInMyHead> f843d0, lascio nelle tue mani che migro alla 14.04
<f843d0> LostInMyHead: buona fortuna!
<snyperwolf> non fa nulla con quel comando
<f843d0> snyperwolf: non esattamente, prova adesso con ps aux | grep -v grep | grep skype
<snyperwolf> nulla
<f843d0> snyperwolf: i processi che eseguivano skype sono stati terminati
<f843d0> snyperwolf: sudo dpkg -l | grep skype
<snyperwolf> rc  skype-bin                                             4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2                           i386         client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service - binary files
<f843d0> snyperwolf: sudo apt-get --purge remove skype-bin
<snyperwolf> Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 0 B di spazio su disco.
<snyperwolf> Continuare? [S/n] s
<snyperwolf> (Lettura del database... 197044 file e directory attualmente installati.)
<snyperwolf> Rimozione di skype-bin (4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2)...
<snyperwolf> Eliminazione dei file di configurazione di skype-bin (4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2)...
<michele993> salve raga ho modificato sto file gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local ma nonostante io abbia impostato una luminosità minore all'avvio parte sempre al massimo help!
<jester-> michele993: stringa?
<michele993> echo 631 /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<michele993> che corrisponde a cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/actual_brightness
<snyperwolf> eccomi
<jester-> michele993: va messo in grub, come comando al momento non cambia niente
<f843d0> snyperwolf: non puoi incollare troppo righe sulla chat del canale IRC
<snyperwolf> ok scusate
<michele993> va messo dal grub?
<snyperwolf> comunque sul menu ho ancora skype
<michele993> su internet così stava spiegato
<f843d0> jester-: ma non manca anche un redirezione su file? Non vedo >
<f843d0> snyperwolf: si avvia ora dal menu?
<jester-> f843d0: pare di capire che ha messo la stringa in /etc/rc.local
<michele993> hai ragione riprovo
<snyperwolf> non si avvia più
<f843d0> snyperwolf: realisticamente e` stato rimosso dal sistema
<f843d0> snyperwolf: prova con dpkg -l | grep -v grep | grep skype
<snyperwolf> ora per installare la 4.3?
<snyperwolf> non fa niente
<f843d0> snyperwolf: significa che non ha trovato occorrenze
<snyperwolf> quindi?
<michele993> allora si abbassa dopo il caricamento
<f843d0> snyperwolf: Ora, per installare la versione 4.3, se hai scaricato il pacchetto *.deb vicino alla tua distribuzione sul Desktop, dovrebbe essere possibile installare cliccando due volte sul file
<michele993> e poi si rialza di nuovo appena appare la scrivania, mi sa che devo modificare gli altri file
<snyperwolf> come faccio a vedere se è il pacchetto *.deb?
<michele993> perche ora ho modificato quelli di intel_backlight, provo a modificare anche acpi_video0 e acpi_video1?
<f843d0> snyperwolf: ls ~/Desktop | grep deb
<snyperwolf> skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb
<snyperwolf> è giusto?
<f843d0> snyperwolf: sembra corretto
<snyperwolf> doppio click?
<f843d0> snyperwolf: cosi` dissero dalla regia, appena rientrata :)
<jester-> michele993: a me risulta: echo N | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness   N= da 0 a 9
<LostInMyHead> ok come diamine si formatta in ubuntu una chiavetta usb???
<snyperwolf> sto provando
<LostInMyHead> devo mettere gparted per farlo?
<michele993> jester ma questo comando a che serve?
<f843d0> LostInMyHead: e speriamo di no!
<jester-> michele993: appunto a scrivere ne file la risoluzion
<michele993> serve solo a settare ma ad un successivo avvio non si salva
<jester-> e
<snyperwolf> ha riscontrato un errore interno
<michele993> riavvio vediamo che succede dopo aver dato echo 0 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<f843d0> LostInMyHead: la chiavetta la monta automaticamente?
<LostInMyHead> si io devo formattarla
<f843d0> LostInMyHead: conosci il /dev/[dev] associato?
<f843d0> LostInMyHead: cosi` andresti di fdisk/cfdisk, crei la partizione e formatti con mkfs.[FS]
<snyperwolf> grazie f843d0...ora sembra che lo apra...
<LostInMyHead> Error wiping device: Command-line `wipefs -a "/dev/sdb"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: wipefs: error: /dev/sdb: probing initialization failed: Device or resource busy
<LostInMyHead>  (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<f843d0> LostInMyHead: te lo ha montato il simpaticone da qualche altra parte
<f843d0> LostInMyHead: prova con mount | grep sdb
<michele993> nada jester non ha salvato
<michele993> mi sa che devo modificare acpi_video1
<snyperwolf> forse era proprio un problema di versione
<f843d0> snyperwolf: prego, buon utilizzo di Skype (che M$ lo abbia in gloria)
<snyperwolf> grazie ancora sei stato paziente e gentilissimo
<michele993> aspe snyper
<michele993> che skype hai installato?
<snyperwolf> ciao
<snyperwolf> 4.3
<michele993> funziona a te?
<snyperwolf> ora sembra di si
<michele993> prova a mettere microsoft account vedi se va
<snyperwolf> non ho un account
<LostInMyHead>  è dev/sdb1
<michele993> fa niente
<michele993> cliccaci
<snyperwolf> non va
<michele993> io se clicco su microsoft account non va
<michele993> ti esce anche a te connessione lenta?
<f843d0> LostInMyHead: ma prima di poter fare robe, devi smontare /dev/sdb1 dove lo ha montato probabilmente il burlone di usbmount
<snyperwolf> non ho visto ora riprovo
<snyperwolf> non mi da da nulla
<michele993> boh
<michele993> vabbe lascia perdere
<snyperwolf> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<f843d0> snyperwolf: grazie anche a te
<michele993> grz anche a te
<snyperwolf> io non ho fatto proprio nulla...è stato un piacere comunque
<f843d0> snyperwolf: comunque preferivo Grey Fox :D
<snyperwolf> cosa è grey fox?
<f843d0> (pensavo che snyperwolf fosse un omaggio a Metal Gear Solid)
<snyperwolf> proprio così
<f843d0> Grey Fox -> Frank Jaeger -> Gola Profonda
<michele993> jester ci sei?
<snyperwolf> un gioco forse?...prima mi divertivo da matti con i giochi ora non li uso più
<LostInMyHead> niente
<f843d0> LostInMyHead: which lsof
<snyperwolf> a presto ragazzi e grazie ancora
<michele993> ciao
<LostInMyHead> file ayatem in sola lettura?
<f843d0> LostInMyHead: sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb1
<f843d0> Scusa
<f843d0> LostInMyHead: sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb
<michele993> raga ci sono riuscito
<LostInMyHead> ninente...
<LostInMyHead> spazio non allocato ma non riesco a formattarlo
<jester-> LostInMyHead: lo devi prima partizionare
<LostInMyHead> ma tasto destro formatta.... fu comodo in windows
<LostInMyHead> :P
<jester-> michele993: cu facesti
<LostInMyHead> si ma mo come lo partiziono
<michele993> we
<michele993> ho modificato il file rclocal inserendo non solo acp_video0
<michele993> ma anche acpi_video1
<michele993> e intel
<f843d0> LostInMyHead: a memoria, c crea la partizione
<f843d0> LostInMyHead: poi chiede il FS, mi pare 83=ext3 linux
<LostInMyHead> a lato pratico ho installato gparted :P
<LostInMyHead> scusate ma son pratico di natura
<f843d0> LostInMyHead: de gustibus :)
<LostInMyHead> son grafico e amo l'interfaccia grafica
<LostInMyHead> creatore del disco di avvio : 225min....
<f843d0> LostInMyHead: http://xkcd.com/612/
<LostInMyHead> dubito sia normale
<LostInMyHead> LOL
<LostInMyHead> era ora che aggiornassi la macchina in ufficio alla 14.04
<LostInMyHead> a non siamo in chat scusate!
<michele993> come abilito il tasto centrale per scorrere le pagine?
<ventomax> posso fare una domanda qui?
<matti-007> si
<ventomax> scusa ma sono proprio imbranato
<matti-007> :-)
<ventomax> è la prima volta che uso qst strumento..
<ventomax> e ho pochissima dimestichezza con il gergo che usate voi linuxiani
<ventomax> ho ubuntu 13.10 su un netbook
<ventomax> e sto cercando di aggiornare skype alla versione 4.3 (mi sembra)
<ventomax> ho un pò letto ma nn ci capisco niente
<ventomax> intanto è il posto giuwsto per chiedere aiuto?
<matti-007> come hai installato skype?
<ventomax> bella domanda... non me lo ricordo però la buona notizie è che credo di essere riuscito a disinstallarlo
<ventomax> e hoi scaricato il file dal sito skype
<matti-007> non devi scaricare scaricare il file dal sito di skype
<matti-007> per installarlo devi solo dare nel terminale sudo apt-get install skype
<ventomax> ho trovato delle stringhe di comando da usare per installare la nuova versione ma non riesco
<matti-007> con quel comando installi skype 4.3
<matti-007> non c'è bisogno di fare altre cose
<ventomax> credo di averci provato... ora ci riprovo e poi come posso farti vedere l'errore?
<matti-007> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ventomax> mmm mi sopravvaluti...
<matti-007> devi andare su http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ventomax> aspetta un pezzo alla volta prima provo
<matti-007> e incolli l'errore che ti da nel terminale
<ventomax> sono già nelle canne...
<jester-> previa abilitazione dei repo partners e idipendent
<ventomax> nn riesco più a salire alla riga dove hai scritto il comando
<matti-007> sudo apt-get install skype
<matti-007> però magari ha aggiunto repe esterni o altro e ha fatto casino
<ventomax> ho l'impressione che mi stia scompattando la versione 4.2
<matti-007> io l'ho installato con quel comando e ho la 4.3
<ventomax> il comando è giusto ma forse sta pescando nel posto sbagliato
<matti-007> quando ha finito aprila e vedi che versione ti dice che è
<ventomax> da qlc parte devo avere il pacchetto del 4.2 che nn ho cancellato
<matti-007> sei sicuro che sia la 4.2?
<ventomax> infatti è la 4.2 sob sob
<matti-007> posta il risultato di questo comando:
<matti-007> cat /etc/apt/sources.list; ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ventomax> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9027590/
<ventomax> ho fatto giusto il pawste?
<krabador> ventomax, dipende da cosa doveva mostrare
<jester-> ventomax: come hai fatto a mutilare cosi il sources
<jester-> hai la 14.04
<ventomax> cosa ho mutilato?
<jester-> ventomax: hai un source.oist assurdo
<jester-> i partener di quantal il resto di sauci? solita mint ?
<ventomax> ma io veramente... non l'ho fatto apposta
<jester-> ventomax: apposta o no è da rifare
<jester-> ventomax: lsb_release -r
<ventomax> è grave?
<jester-> lsb_release -r cosa risponde
<ventomax> facile 13.10
<matti-007> ha detto che ha la 13.10
<jester-> ventomax: come mai i parteners della quantal?
<jester-> e manca ls /etc/sources.list.d
<krabador> ventomax, fa un pastebin di lsb_release -r  e di ls /etc/sources.list.d
<ventomax> come spiegavo all'inizio non ci chiappo una mazza... vengo da windows e non ho nessuna conoscenza di linux e ubuntu
<krabador> per favore
<ventomax> ok mo ce provo
<krabador> ventomax, ma linux non si installa da solo, come si trova nel pc che stai usando ?
<jester-> ventomax: per essere uno che non ci chiappa hai canniballizzato per bene
<ventomax> ho copiato stringhe a destra e a manca per cercare di disinstallare skype
<krabador> ventomax, a che punto sei con i pastebin?
<ventomax> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9027781/
<ventomax> mi mettete ansia...
<krabador> 13.10 è fuori supporto
<krabador> !ripristino | ventomax
<ubot-it> ventomax: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> ventomax: appunto la 13.10 non aggiorna piu i repo sono spenti
<jester-> hai voglia di installare ripristina con la 14.10
<ventomax> infatti stavo per chiedervelo
<ventomax> come faccio a passare alla 14.10?
<matti-007> disinstalli e reinstalli
<matti-007> oppure fai l'avanzamento ma è sconsigliato
<jester-> usa il metodo ripristino
<ventomax> ...e per disinstallare formatto la partizione?
<jester-> se funza
<ventomax> scusa matti ma una dritta per disinstallare?
<krabador> ventomax, reinstalli nella stessa partizione, formattandola
<jester-> !ripristino | ventomax usando la 14.10
<ubot-it> ventomax usando la 14.10: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> quantomeno se non ti interessano i dati che ci sono adesso
<krabador> se no, segui il link abbondantemente segnalatoti
<dapportatile> Ragazzi ho un mezzo macello con il Cestino di Ubuntu 14.04, quando vado per svuotarlo, non svuota delle cartelle, e soprattutto se vado da .local/share/trash una volta che premo CANC sulla cartella la elimina e ne crea un'altra tipo nomecartella 2
<ventomax> no non ho niente che mi interessa salvare lo uso solo per skype e per navigare
<ventomax> grazie a tutti
<jester-> allora scegli usa tutto il disco
<dapportatile> Nessuno?
<jester-> dapportatile: hai fatto casino con root
<dapportatile> Sii pù specifico jester-
<jester-> dapportatile: sudo nautilus e svuota le cartelle a mano
<jester-> ha cancellato file diproprietà di root  o da su
<jester-> quindi da user non hai i permessi
<dapportatile> Ho gia scritto jester- che da nautilus non riesco a cancellare perché nel momento che vado in .local/shared/trash/files/cartellaDaCancellare non me la fa ancellare anzi
<dapportatile> Una volta che scopare, riappare con laggiunta di un numero come se l'avesse copiata
<jester-> dapportatile: da sudo nautilus devi cancellare il contenuto delle cartelle in trash
<jester-> non le cartelle
<jester-> nella home e pure in /root
<dapportatile> No non ci siamo capiti allora.. jester-
<jester-> spiegati con parole semplici cosi magari capisco
<dapportatile> Semplici? che state a fare qua se ti devo spiegare le cose semplici?
<krabador> !ripristino | dapportatile
<ubot-it> dapportatile: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> dapportatile, segui questa guida
<jester-> dapportatile: non riesci a svuotare il cestino o sbaglio
<krabador> dapportatile, ti risolve il problema
<dapp0fisso> krabador: sono sempre io, nella guida c'è questa frase "Alla schermata Tipo di installazione selezionare la voce Aggiorna Ubuntu XX.XX a Ubuntu XX.XX" ma io ho la voce "installa buntu xxxxxx A FIANCO DI ubuntu xxxxxxx"
<dapp0fisso> che devo fa?
<dapp0fisso> Ovviamente krabador c'è la voce Elimina ubuntu e reinstalla e poi Altro
<krabador> dapp0fisso, e tu che intenzioni hai
<krabador> cosa ti serve fare
<dapp0fisso> -.- tu mi hai detto che devo fare un ripristino krabador
<dapp0fisso> E mi hai consigliato la guida krabador
<dapp0fisso> Io leggendo la guida non leggo AGGIORNA ma leggo solo INSTALLA krabador
<jester-> dapp0fisso: appunto
<krabador> dapp0fisso, seguila, non selezionando per la formattazione
<jester-> sostituirà il sistme ciucco con quello nuovo della versione live
<dapp0fisso> Ho seguito paro paro la Procedura di Ripristino sulla guida da te linkata, ma non leggo Aggiorna dalla 14.04 alla 14.04 bensì Installa 14.04 a fianco di 14.04 con il grup penso
<dapp0fisso> Quindi vado con Installa? krabador jester-
<jester-> ti da opzione aggiorna il sistema o no
<jester-> o sostituisci
<dapp0fisso> Ma non leggete quando scrivo?
<krabador> dapp0fisso, per stare sicuro, seleziona "altro" selezioni la partizione occupata attualmente da ubuntu, la selezioni, clicchi su change, metti file system ext4 con journaling , punto di mount / , e NON selezioni la formattazione
<jester-> dapp0fisso:  si e anche si capisce che sei stronzo e prepotente
<jester-> e puoi pure uscire da solo
<krabador> dapp0fisso, e datti una calmata ,con chi sta qui ad aiutarti
<jester-> a gratis rubando il tempo ai cazzi propri
<dapp0fisso> No è perche devi sapere che è da 15 ore che sto sbattendo tra installazioni di ubuntu e cercando di avere un so quantomeno efficente e poi quando vado in un suporto tecnico di questo SO c'è gente che mi chiede cosa devo fare nonostante l'ho specificato prima
<dapp0fisso> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> dapp0fisso: secondo me stai trollando, se no lascia perdere linux
<dapp0fisso> Naaah vedi come si comporta?
<dapp0fisso> Poi sarei io quello che deve stare calmo, basta parlare siamo su una chat non da bar
<krabador> "Naaah vedi come si comporta?" come?
<jester-> dapp0fisso: non facciamo il cameriere a nessuno men he meno a chi fa lo stronzo con pretese
<jester-> visto che sei cosi sveglio arrangiati
<dapp0fisso> Ed ecco la filosofia di Ubuntu che se ne va a puttane per una richiesta di aiuto
<krabador> la filosofia di ubuntu se ne va a puttane quando l'utente crede che il pc funzioni da solo
<krabador> in ogni caso , #ubuntu-it-ops è il canale per la risoluzione controversie, se c'è qualcosa che non va, entra li
<jester-> la filosofia di ubuntu non comprende farsi prendere per il culo da chicchessia
<dapp0fisso> Scusami krabador pensavo che svuotando il cestino non avevo bisogno di reinstallare il sistema
<dapp0fisso> jester-: se ti sei sentito preso in giro allora scusami ma non era mia intenzione, il nervosismo sale sempre quando il tuo pc non funziona nei migliori dei modi. E per la cronaca nessuno qui è stato preso in giro,.
<jester-> a noi sale quando scrivi e l'altro va per i cazzi suoi
<krabador> dapp0fisso, senza informazioni accurate di quello che sia successo prima, non solo non si puo' dare consigli su un problema, ma non si puo' neanche inquadrarlo, cosa che porta direttamente al suggerire il ripristino
<dapp0fisso> krabador: l'utente medio non sa manco che informazioni deve darvi, ecco perché voi più esperti dovreste quantomeno saper come estrapolare le informazioni da chi è "ignorante"
<dapp0fisso> Come me o peggio krabador
<dapp0fisso> cioè me o peggio, krabador
<krabador> dapp0fisso, l'utente medio non cerca di fare qualcosa che non sa fare, o che non è alla sua portata.
<jester-> dapp0fisso: infatti ti avevo detto come svuotarlo a mano il cestino
<krabador> dapp0fisso, il canale di risoluzione controversie è #ubuntu-it-chat
<dapp0fisso> krabador: si scusami
<krabador> *#ubuntu-it-ops
<uma> salve
<uma> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | uma
<ubot-it> uma: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<uma> Non trovo più l'icona "impostazioni di sistema" nel launchpad
<jester-> uma: hai la barra a sinistra?
<dapp0fisso> Una guida per la gestione delle partizioni per installare Ubuntu, le voglio ottimizzate..
<uma> o meglio, adesso l'ho trovato ma quando lo apro non si vedono : mouse e tavoletta, schermo, etc etc
<uma> si,la barra c'è.
<jester-> dapp0fisso: dipende dai gusti
<dapp0fisso> jester-: Io lo uso come unico SO sul mio protatile
<jester-> uma: allora clicca sul logo in cima alla barra poi nella ricerca dash scrivi sistema e te a trova
<uma> ok provo
<jester-> uma: quindi da tasto destro la fissi nella barra
<uma> sono solo 2 giorni che uso ubuntu.
<jester-> dapp0fisso: home separata? qunto è grande hd?
<dapp0fisso> jester-: Si voglio l'home separata, HDD 500GB
<dapp0fisso> jester-: L'altra volta ho creato 300MG di FAT32 con Flag BOOT, 4.35GB di Swap e poi i FileSYS e una partizione per i dati
<jester-> dapp0fisso: 20 per / (sistema) 250 per home il resto ti rimane per altri usi o altri user o per altri sistemi
<jester-> fat32 non va bene
<jester-> dapp0fisso: sei da live?
<uma> ok,l'icona è nella barra ma quando la apro non mi fa vedere tutte le icone ma solo le più importanti: supporto lingue, aggiornamenti e altre 2.
<dapp0fisso> Sono in Try da Live su Gparted e ho una situazione del genere (Aspetta che arriva l'imagine)
<jester-> uma: quelle che ci sono in impostazioni di sistema ti fa vedere
<dapportatile> imgur.com/aJDxxvA
<dapportatile> imgur.com/aJDxxvA
<dapportatile> Ah si era giusta
<jester-> uma: per ottimizzare unity installa unity-tewak-tool
<dapportatile> *unity/tweak/tool
<dapp0fisso> unity-tweak-tool*
<jester-> dapportatile: rifai la tabella partizioni
<jester-> sega tutto
<jester-> dapp0fisso: hai efi?
<dapp0fisso> yEs
<jester-> dapp0fisso: llora rifai la tabella in gid
<dapp0fisso> Gid? jester-
<jester-> si per uefy serve tabella partizioni GID
<dapp0fisso> Da dove la creo? Gparted?
<jester-> menu partition
<jester-> new tables
<jester-> e scegli gid
<uma> no perchè ieri le vedevo tutte. oggi no.
<dapp0fisso> Sarebbe la tab Device>Create Partition Table>..
<jester-> si in italico è tabella
<jester-> nuova tabella
<jester-> prima la nuova tabella poi le partizioni
<dapp0fisso> E nella tendina ho: aix, amiga, bsd, dvh, gpt, mac, msdos, pc98, sun, loop
<jester-> la fat la dovrebbe creare in auto
<dapp0fisso> La tendina del tipo di tabella jester-
<jester-> scusa gpt
<dapp0fisso> Perfetto
<jester-> masdos è mbr
<dapp0fisso> Cattivo msdos :P
<uma> :(
<dapp0fisso> Ok sembra non aver fatto nulla ma non è uscito nessu errore jester-
<jester-> dapp0fisso: click sulla V verde
<jester-> dapp0fisso: l'ha creata la prima fat?
<dapportatile> http://imgur.com/zfJBZD4 si la tabella e' gpt
<dapp0fisso> No ha solo cambiato il tipo della tabella
<dapp0fisso> La fat gliela faccio io a sto punto
<jester-> figuriamoci se crea la fat in auto, destro su non allocato
<jester-> nuova
<jester-> fat 300 mb
<dapp0fisso> Fatto, poi una swap da ~4 Giga?
<jester-> fai prima una ext4 da 20 giga
<jester-> pe3r /
<dapp0fisso> uma: nella Dashboard cerca il tuo Impostazioni di Sistema e una volta aperto ti appare nella barra laterale?
<dapp0fisso> 20?
<jester-> poi una ext4 da quanto vuoi per la home
<jester-> e per ultimo la swap che se rompe il cazzo in futuro la si sega senza pregiudicare il sistema
<jester-> dapp0fisso: 20 gb per / è gia largo
<dapp0fisso> Non riesco a fare 20 giga precisi ahahah
<uma> si
<uma> appare
<dapp0fisso> uma: allora se lo vuoi bloccare tastoDX sull'icona nella barra laterale e BLOCCA NEL LAUNCHER
<dapp0fisso> uma: funziona?
<uma> ma io l'ho bloccato
<jester-> 20480 mb
<uma> solo che non mi fa vedere TUTTE le impostazioni.
<uma> ad esempio monitor
<uma> non lo vedo!
<jester-> dapp0fisso: devo andare
<dapp0fisso> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dapp0fisso> Fammi vedere cosa vedi tu
<jester-> dapp0fisso: una volta create le partizioni vai in installazione
<jester-> al partizionamento scegli altro
<dapp0fisso> Ok
<dapp0fisso> niente flag niente mount=?
<jester-> vai su sda2 e modifica
<jester-> usare ext4 jurnaled
<jester-> formattare montare come 7
<jester-> montare come /
<dapportatile> imgur.com/lSCSy0V
<jester-> poi sda3 montare come /home la swap la incula da solo
<jester-> quanto per la home
<uma> comunque ho risolto scaricando unity tweak tool
<uma> grazie per l'aiuto
<dapp0fisso> Perfetto così ti diverti anche a personalizzare il tuo Sistema Operativo uma
<dapp0fisso> ringrazia jester-
<jester-> 256000  sono 250 mb
<uma> e scusate ma sono nuova
<uma> grazie jester
<uma> :)
<dapp0fisso> :) buon Ubuntu
<jester-> dapp0fisso: quanta ram hai
<dapp0fisso> 4Gighini
<jester-> e una swap da 4096 mb
<jester-> vado
<dapp0fisso> Ok jester- a presto :D
<uma> danke
<dapp0fisso> Bitte
<dapp0fisso> jester-: ma la fat32 nella schermata di installazione il tipo è efi o fat32 file sys
<dapp0fisso> E se fat32 che tipo di mount?
<krabador> la efi, in caso di pc con uefi deve essere la destinazione di grub
<krabador> !uefi | dapp0fisso
<ubot-it> dapp0fisso: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dapp0fisso> Ma io il grub non ho bisogno ho solo un SistemaOperativo
<michele993> raga come bekappo tutto? comprese le configurazioni di sitstema?
<dapp0fisso> Posso inviarti una immagine per farti capire?
<krabador> !image | dapp0fisso
<ubot-it> dapp0fisso: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> michele993, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<dappopen> http://imgur.com/yzrc3Cz eccola qui krabador
<dapp0fisso> Dove il fat32 da Gparted ha il Flag 'boot'
<michele993> Déjà Dup salva tutto?
<krabador> dapp0fisso, per le partizioni va bene cosi', se hai home separata
<krabador> dapp0fisso, e stai ripristinando e non installando
<krabador> la efi deve essere la sede di grub
<dapp0fisso> No sto installando proprio di nuovo tutto da capo krabador
<dapp0fisso> krabador: posso mandare l'installazione o devo aggiungere una partizione per efi?
<michele993> mica bekappa pure la partizione di winzozz?
<michele993> xD
<walter58> con 14.10 non riesco piu aistallare pacchetti aggiuntivi
<dapp0fisso> michele993: penso di no
<krabador> michele993, se vuoi un backup totale dell'intero disco, sono altre le soluzioni
<walter58> mi esce questo erroreErrore nel comando sudo apt-get install vlc
<walter58> Alcuni pacchetti non possono essere installati. Questo può voler dire
<walter58> che è stata richiesta una situazione impossibile oppure, se si sta
<walter58> usando una distribuzione in sviluppo, che alcuni pacchetti richiesti
<walter58> non sono ancora stati creati o sono stati rimossi da Incoming.
<michele993> voglio solo ubuntu con tutte le app
<michele993> come un'immagine iso scaricata dal sito uffciale
<krabador> michele993, segui pure il link wiki allora
<krabador> michele993, altrimenti puoi fare un clone della partizione root di ubuntu, specialmetne se la home è all'interno, con il comando dd
<dapp0fisso> krabador: posso cambiare la mia sda1 fat32 in sda1 efi ?
<michele993> vorrei mettere tutto su un cd bootable
<michele993> non ne sono capace
<krabador> michele993, anch'io vorrei essere il presidente di una multinazionale
<michele993> kabrador sei proprio antipatico
<michele993> certe freddure sono proprio inutili...
<dapp0fisso> michele993: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromCD
<dapp0fisso> Se hai internet puoi anche cercare
<dapp0fisso> GIYF
<dappopen> http://imgur.com/YHhMuGU krabador
<dapp0fisso> krabador: posso avere il tuo via all'installazione?
<krabador> dapp0fisso, allora, com'è uefi nella macchina, in legacy mode ?
<dapp0fisso> krabador: penso di no dato che la Legacy era per Win e io win non ce l'ho piu
<krabador> e poi, hai chiesto se potevi cambiare la sda1 a uefi, perchè l'hai fatto lo stesso?
<dapp0fisso> Si volevo vedere se cambiava qualcosa ma ora lo levo
<dapp0fisso> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<krabador> dapp0fisso, hai piallato tutto il disco , togliendo anche le partizioni di ripristino originali?
<dapp0fisso> ...
<dapp0fisso> Si krabador..
<dapp0fisso> non mi picchiare krabador
<krabador> piu' che altro, non lo puoi piu' ripristinare in originale
<dapp0fisso> Non fa nulla, ero fuori garanzia
<dapp0fisso> Mi piace Ubuntu, e ci rimango con Ubuntu o con un SO linux-like
<dapp0fisso> Ora, in base all'immagine che ti ho spedito, quella con sda1 modificata in fat32
<dapp0fisso> Poso iniziare l'installazione dopo che ho il mout / su una ext4 e /home sepearata con swap e una partizione per i dati?=
<krabador> allora, fai pure una efi, ed assegnala a grub
<dapp0fisso> In +?
<krabador> nella voce "device for boot loader installation"
<krabador> dapp0fisso, puoi far fare alla fat32, di cui parlavamo, la efi
<dapp0fisso> Perfetto
<dapp0fisso> ...e nella voce "Device for boot loader installation:" ?
<krabador> dapp0fisso, prova ad indovinare
<dapp0fisso> sda1 la efi xD
<krabador> bene
<krabador> :D
<dapp0fisso> E gli do l'install :D
<krabador> si
<dapp0fisso> Poi esiste una guida per sapere cosa fare subito dopo l'installazione tipo che ne so lo scaricamento di alcuni pacchetti o accorgimenti da prendere tipo collegare il flash di chrome a quello di firefox o qualcosaltro che si dovrebbe fare post?
<krabador> dapp0fisso, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<krabador> ma quando te l'ho segnalato qualche giorno fa, t'ha visto reagire in mainiera un po' strana...
<dapp0fisso> Rimembrami, ho la memoria a breve termine troppo scarsa krabador
<krabador> dapp0fisso, puoi installare poi chrome scaricando il pacchetto dal sito
<krabador> entrando in terminale nella cartella in cui l'hai scariacto
<krabador> sudo apt-get install nomepacchettochrome.deb || apt-get -yf install
<krabador> e se installi chromium, devi installare un plugin chiamato perpperflash per il flash
<dapp0fisso> meglio chrome o chromium?
<krabador> beh, è un po' come dire se preferisci belen vestita da idraulico o da tennista
<krabador> chromium e composto dalle sole componenti open di chrome
<dapp0fisso> Perfetto io la preferirei non vestita
<krabador> chrome per esempio ha già dentro flash
<dapp0fisso> Allora chromium vada bene per poi installare pepper
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree && sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<dapp0fisso> grazie mile krabador mille feedback per te
<Emanuele_Deriu> sera da oggi non mi va piu transmission ( se lo apro da terminale mi dice Errore di segmentazione (core dump creato)) ho provato a disinstallarlo e reinstallarlo ma non cambia niente , da oggi a ieri non ho modificato o aggiornato niente
<dapp0fisso> Emanuele_Deriu: si chiude da solo transmission?
<Emanuele_Deriu> si
<krabador> Emanuele_Deriu, sudo apt-get remove --purge transmission-gtk
<krabador> sudo apt-get install transmission-gtk
<Emanuele_Deriu> niente
<Emanuele_Deriu> stesso errore
<krabador> Emanuele_Deriu, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> Emanuele_Deriu, pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Emanuele_Deriu
<ubot-it> Emanuele_Deriu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ugone> Emanuele_Deriu, prova a cancellare la cartella .config/transmission in home
<Emanuele_Deriu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9030435/
<Emanuele_Deriu> non dovrebbe averla gia cancellata con --purge prima?
<ugone> controlla
<Emanuele_Deriu> cancellata
<krabador> prova a lanciare di nuovo il comando
<krabador> Emanuele_Deriu, prova direttamente da terminale
<Emanuele_Deriu> sembra andare
<dapp0fisso> Emanuele_Deriu: prova a scaricare qualcosa di poco pesante così sai che funzia davvero
<Emanuele_Deriu> si ok va
<Emanuele_Deriu> grazie krabador
<krabador> di niente
<dapp0fisso> !grazie | ugone
<ubot-it> ugone: Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<ugone> :-)
<Emanuele_Deriu> lol
<dapp0fisso> Entrambi ti son stati d'aiuto
<krabador> dapp0fisso, che fai , l'arbitro?
<dapp0fisso> No no non sia mai! krabador
<dapp0fisso> buonaserata krabador ugone Emanuele_Deriu :D
<krabador> ciao dapp0fisso
<Emanuele_Deriu> ciao
<ugone> ciao
<Emanuele_Deriu> krabador, ugone D: ho inserito un nuovo torrent e si è chiuso!
<ugone> da terminale cosa ti dice?
<Emanuele_Deriu> non ho provato
<Emanuele_Deriu> ho cancellato il torrent da .confing e va
<Emanuele_Deriu> boh
<Emanuele_Deriu> sarà corrotto il torrent?
<ugone> non so
<krabador> Emanuele_Deriu, prendi un torrent di una distro,e vedi se va ,
<Emanuele_Deriu> si alcuni vanno
<Emanuele_Deriu> li sto aggiungengo a uno a uno
<neomaxer> salve a tutti.... sono messo ancora come ieri
<neomaxer> il grub di linux non vede win 7
<neomaxer> faccio notare che per installare win 7 ho dovuto staccare hd con linux
<neomaxer> ieri sera mi hanno detto di installare grub2
<neomaxer> l'ho fatto ma ora non vedo nemmeno più grab
<neomaxer> va fin troppo veloce
<neomaxer> nessuno?
<fravolt> buonasera a tutti...spero mi possiate aiutare con un problemino
<krabador> fravolt, chiedi
<fravolt> notebook extensa 5220 processore Intel® Celeron(R) CPU 540 @ 1.86GHz ram 2GB
<fravolt> ho installato varie versioni di ubuntu ...ultimamente la 14.04 LTS...con tutte lo stesso problema...il pc non si spegne dopo la sessione ne si riavvia
<fravolt> qui di seguito il log
<krabador> fravolt, prova a spegnere aprendo il terminale e mandando sudo shutdown -h now
<jester-> provare aggiungere a opzioni grub acpi=force?
<Gomo> ciao! qualcuno ha riscontrato problema con l'utlizzo del plugin per whatsapp su ubuntu 14.10?
<jester-> mai usato
<krabador> Gomo, non ci sono versioni o plugin di whatsapp ufficiali , per desktop
<Gomo> io usavo pidgin con il plugin per whatsapp
<fravolt> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/QwSjX8AJR8egA1yMXA2m
<Gomo> come ho fatto l'aggiornamento alla versione 14.10 non riesco più a farlo funzionare
<Gomo> ho provato ad eliminare il ppa relativo e ora da synaptic non vedo manco il pacchetto col plugin
<krabador> Gomo, per i ppa, rivolgiti ai loro mantainer
<fravolt> tentato da terminale a spegnere ubuntu ma mi si presenta il solito log
<fravolt> altri suggerimenti
<jester-> fravolt: acpi del tuo pc non è linux digeribile
<jester-> fravolt: al meno boot di grub pigia il tato e
<jester-> tasto
<jester-> fravolt: dopo quiet splash lasci un spazio e aggiungi: acpi=force
<jester-> fravolt: F10 per fare il boot poi provi a spegnere se funza lo si rende definitivo
<fravolt> ok....ti faccio saper ...molto gentile jester
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-16
<phonic_mouse> salve a tutti volevo sapere se mi potevate dire qual era un buon software per creare un cloud server in locale
<phonic_mouse> ehiii... ce qualcuno?
<fravolt> jester scusa ....non trovo la linea da modificare...da grub tasto e ...e fin qui ok ma non trovo quiet splash....scusami
<nicobari> Buongiorno
<nicobari> C'è qualcuno?
<nicobari1> chi mi aiuta
<nicobari1> io
<nicobari1> chi mi aiuta
<nicobari1> chi mi aiuta
<nicobari1> sono in possesso di una stampante usb vorrei sapere come installarla su ubuntu
<nicobari1> chi mi aiuta
<andrea-> buongiorno
<LostInMyHead> 'giorno
<kalce> salve a tutti
<kalce> esiste un sw per vedere la tv digitale su internet?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<akis24> giorno
<michele993> come bekappo tutto il sistema su un disco in modo che sia bootable?
<jester-> michele993: spiegati meglio
<michele993> vorrei bekappare tutto il sistema con le modifiche
<michele993> che ho fatto, e poi creare un dvd bootable del sistema
<jester-> !backup | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<skricciolo> jorno
<michele993> mmm
<michele993> per quanto riguarda il ripristino del file immagine .dd
<michele993> mettiamo che io ho formattato tutto l'hdd
<michele993> devo prima installare ubuntu "stock"
<michele993> e poi ripristinare l'immagine con dd if=nome_immagine.dd of=/dev/hda1
<michele993> giusto?
<jester-> michele993: rendere bootabile un os su cd non è cosi semplice
<michele993> ah...perché?
<michele993> credevo fosse facile lol
<jester-> perchè serve un boot loader
<michele993> non esiste un programma tipo che ti crea la iso della partizione e poi con unebootin mi creo la penna bootable
<michele993> ?
<jester-> crei la live che è gia predisposta non una copia del sistema
<michele993> spiegati meglio
<jester-> unetbot o dd crea la live di installazione sulla usb e la iso è predisposta al caso
<michele993> cpt
<michele993> allora senti se faccio cosi
<michele993> mi faccio il backup con dd e me lo masterizzo su un cd
<michele993> alla prossima installazione di ubuntu da 0
<michele993> inserisco il cd e faccio ripristinare le impostazioni
<michele993> con la dd che sta sul cd
<michele993> ok?
<jester-> è la home che va fatto il backup il sistema lo installi in 5 minuti
<michele993> ma a me non servono i dati
<jester-> è nella home che stanno i dati e le impostazioni
<michele993> a me servono le configuarzioni di sitema che ho fatto
<michele993> ah si?
<michele993> nella home?
<jester-> certo
<jester-> ambiente grafico e impostazioni delle app li stanno
<michele993> io le modifiche sulla luminosità, suono d'avvio non le ho fatte nella home
<michele993> le ho fatte tipo in /sys/classe
<michele993> ecc
<michele993> in /sys/class/blacklight
<michele993> la home sta da un'altra parte
<michele993> i file che ho modificato stanno in un percorso diverso da /home/michele/...
<michele993> jester ci sei?
<Mikeny> buongiornoooo a tutti
<michele993> ciao
<Mikeny> come si fa a far ricomparire l'icona della rete connessa sul desktop  in alto a destra (per capirci quella delle 2 freccette)?
<Mikeny> ce qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<michele993> boh
<Mikeny> grazie mille
<skricciolo> possibile cambiare sfondo alla finestra di login senza dover cambiare quella della scrivania? ubuntu 14.04
<skricciolo> jester-,
<michele993> raga posso mettere un bottone mostra desktop^
<michele993> ?
<michele993> come su winzoz?
<ExPBoy> e ma se scappi come si fa ad aiutarti?
<fravolt> jester , ci sei ? Ho seguito tuoi consigli per i problemi di arresto di ubuntu. Dal boot di grub premo 'e',ma tra i comandi presenti non trovo quiet splash. Ti mando un immagine della schermata https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/itC8h87oSCS4x17nDTIc
<ricca> buondi
<ricca> ciao
<LostInMyHead> c
<ricca> ciao
<max> ciao
<Guest48781> mmm mi ha cambiato il nick
<Guest48781> cercavo un aiuto con ubuntu server
<rana28_> ciao, ho dei problemi con lxsession, qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<Pain86> salve a tutti, ho un samsung galaxy s3 e vorrei istallare questo sistema operativo, perchè android non mi piace più e mi da anche qualche problema. ho già la root sbloccata e la kernel modificata (ho la boeffla). ma adesso voglio provare ubuntu
<Pain86> come devo fare???
<Pain86> ovviamente deve essere in italiano
<enzotib> !chiedi | rana28_
<ubot-it> rana28_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Pain86> ok
<rana28_> devo aprire lxsession - autostart e dare il comando nm-applet per visualizzare l'elenco delle connessioni ma quando faccio per aprire lxsession esce la scritta "update" e poi si chiude
<rana28_> e non riesco a trovare come dare il comando da terminale
<enzotib> rana28_, non spiegare la soluzione, spiega il problema
<enzotib> rana28_, cioè, cos'è che vorresti fare e perché, senza dire come
<rana28_> da quando ho aggironato la versione di ubuntu alla 14.04 non vedo più sulla barra delle applicazioni lìelenco delle connessioni
<enzotib> rana28_, hai lubuntu?
<rana28_> no ho ubuntu
<enzotib> rana28_, all'ora che c'entra lxsession?
<rana28_> perchè nei vari forum ho letto che per rimettere l'elenco connessioni nella banda delle applicazioni
<rana28_> si poteva entrare in autostart da lxsession e inserire il comando nm-applet in modo da lasciarla fissa
<rana28_> se metto questo comando da terminale il simbolo connessioni appare ma se chiudo il terminale l'icona sparisce
<rana28_> conosci un altro modo per rimetterla?
<enzotib> rana28_, non andare a leggere cose a caso sul web, che rischi di fare danni
<enzotib> rana28_, lxsession è solo per lubuntu
<rana28_> ok e quindi come posso fare?
<enzotib> rana28_, apri un terminale e dài questo comando: grep nm-applet /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<rana28_> fatto
<rana28_> dovrebbe bastare questo?
<enzotib> rana28_, ha dato qualche output?
<enzotib> rana28_, no, sto solo controllando certe cose
<rana28_> grep nm-applet /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<enzotib> rana28_, hai premuto invio?
<rana28_> mi ha dato due o tre righe
<rana28_> si ho premuto invio
<enzotib> !pastebin | rana28_
<rana28_> scusami devo chiudere la connessione. perdonami. provo a riconnettermi in chat domani sera
<enzotib> ciao
<dapportatile> Buon pomeriggio a tutti ragazzi e ragazze :D
<dapportatile> Ho appena finito di rimuovere un Tweak e mi è rimasta l'icona nella Dashboard, cosa dovrei fare?
<krabador> elminarla
<dapportatile> krabador: Terminator è buona come applicazione per emulare il terminale o non me ne faccio nulla ed è meglio il normale terminale?
<krabador> dapp, usa il normale terminale , facci pratica, e se ti serve qualcosa di particolare , prova altro
<dapportatile> ok krabador
<ilteto> Buonasera, da quando ho installato Xubuntu il lettore interno non mi legge la sd cosa devo fare?
<Cherche>  ciao un paio di giorni fa avevo trovato una guida per fare la partizione su windows 8 e windows 8.1 di ubuntu ma ora non la trovo più qualcuno mi saprebbe aiutare?
<jester-> Cherche: spiega meglio cosa vorresti fare
<Cherche> ora ho un pc con windows 8.1 e vorrei fare una partizione dove installare ubuntu
<Cherche> in modo da avere dual boot in avvio per poter scegliere tra i due sistemi
<jester-> Cherche: devi ridurre la partizione winzoz e creare il necessario per ubuntu, si fa da live
<jester-> Cherche: ma prim vedi se l'installare ti propone installa accanto
<jester-> e disattiva sercure boot nel bios
<Cherche> dici provare a fare l'installazione di ubuntu e vedere se mi permette di fare la partizione al momento scegliendo la dimensione?
<Cherche> l'avevo fatta tipo 6 anni fa sul mio vecchio fisso e mi ricirdo che durante l'installazione mi faceva decidere la grandezza della partizione con ubuntu
<Cherche> ci sarebbe comunque una guida? io ne avevo trovato una chesi chiamava più o meno, installazione ubuntu su windows 8 o superiori
<jester-> !installazione | Cherche
<ubot-it> Cherche: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !uefi | Cherche
<ubot-it> Cherche: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<gabrielone> buonasera
<gabrielone> ho un vecchio portatile hyundai con pentium m
<gabrielone> quale versione mi consigliate installare
<gabrielone> ha 1 gb di ram
<jester-> gabrielone: xubuntu o lubuntu
<gabrielone> quale versione??
<jester-> 14.10
<jester-> o 14.04,1 LTS
<ilteto> Scusate ma non so se il messaggio di prima è postato, da quando ho installato Xubuntu il lettore interno non mi legge la sd cosa devo fare?
<Walid> Salve ragazzi ho un grosso problema, ho un pic fisso su cui ho installato ubuntu 14.10, il mio computer non riconosce le wifi (non è adattato). Domanda: come posso far rilevagli le reti wifi? Ho visto che ci sono delle "chiavette" che permettono ciò. Aiutatemi!!
<jester-> ilteto: sd sana, altro pc la legge?
<domen66> come passare da 14.04 a 14.10??
<jester-> Walid: hai un key wifi?
<Walid> semmai potrei provare ad installare un adattatore wifi?
<Walid> jester-: ??
<jester-> Walid: serve una usb
<Walid> cosa sarebbe?
<jester-> Walid: la chaivetta usb wifi
<jester-> Walid: di solito i fissi non hano wifi integrata
<jester-> Walid: ce l'hai gia l'accrocchio o lo devi comprare
<Walid> jester: allora io ho un modemino della tim (huawei) che in windows lo collegavo tramite usb (via cavo) e mi funzionava internet, ora però su ubuntu il software di questo modemino non viene installato
<Walid> jester: ora non ho niente
<ilteto> jester- si sul portatile con Ubuntu non ha problemi
<jester-> Walid: se compatibile lo vede senza fare nulla
<jester-> Walid: click sull'icona rete non c'è?
<Walid> Certo, ma nn si collega
<Walid> ho provato a creare una broadband ma nn mi si connette
<jester-> Walid: ti ha chiesto i dati del provider?
<Walid> Si, io ho messo italia, tim, e come apn: ibox.tim.it
<Walid> poi va per collegarsi e non si connette
<jester-> Walid: la pass è disattivata?
<Walid> No, c'è una password
<Walid> ma anche mettendola nn va
<jester-> ricontrolla i dati
<Walid> nn vorrei avere sbagliato qls
<jester-> la pass non va attivata sulla sim
<Walid> i dati sn tutti giusto
<jester-> Walid: quindi non è una wifi ma una internet key
<Walid> jester-:  che faccio?
<Walid> jester-: ti invio una foto
<jester-> Walid: vai sul sito tim e controlla i parametri poi in modifica connessioni controlla se sono esatti
<Walid> http://www.huaweidevice.it/device/huawei-e589-copy
<jester-> Walid: mi pare un rutter non la solita usb da attaccare
<jester-> o no
<jester-> Walid: quella si collega da sola a internet e poi ti manda la connessone sul pc e connessa alla usb
<jester-> se non connessa alla usb serve una scheda wifi per il pc
<Walid> Ecco ma se installo la scheda wifi poi sono sicuro che funziona la wifi?
<jester-> Walid: se prendi una netgear o una linksys 99%  work out of the box
<Walid> perché ho visto in un video che una volta messa la scheda wireless doveva installare il tutto tramite un cd (leggibile solo da windows)
<Walid> non esiste una cosa del genere (netgear) da collegare esternamente al computer
<Walid> tipo con un cavo usb
<Walid> o esistono solo da montare internamente?
<jester-> Walid: no penso facciano ancora le pci ma le usb vanno bene e sono comode
<jester-> Walid: sono come le penne usb un po piu grosse
<Walid> jester-: tradotto? Esistono usb per collegarsi tramite wifi?
<jester-> solo quelle esistono
<jester-> spendi sui 40
<Walid> Ah ho capito!
<jester-> netgear e linksys sono le meglio supportate se prendi una marca elefante da poco è una lotteria
<Walid> Ahh.. Tipo quelle che devi mettere la sim all'interno della chiavetta?
<jester-> no
<Walid> E allora quali?
<jester-> sono wifi vere e proprie
<jester-> Walid: sempre che ho capito bene il tipo della tua chiavetta
<jester-> Walid: la cooleghi a una usbé
<Walid1> jester-: scusa, mi si è chiusa la chat, quindi nn stai parlando di queste http://www.google.it/imgres?imgurl=http://www.informaticagratis.it/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/chiavette.jpg&imgrefurl=http://archive.forumcommunity.net/?t%3D56588617&h=350&w=350&tbnid=8ZrB_kurU9spFM:&zoom=1&docid=rBdALRogqNBfyM&hl=en-US&ei=AvBoVKr5IMPyPJW-geAG&tbm=isch&ved=0C
<Walid1> B8QMygBMAE
<jester-> Walid1:  la colleghi a una usb
<Walid1> jester-: scusa, quale è il soggetto? Cosa devo collegare alla usb?
<jester-> Walid1: il modemino che avevi fatto vedere
<Walid1> jester-: e poi?
<Walid1> anche collegandoll non va
<Walid1> *collegandolo
<jester-> Walid1: ho chiseto se usulamente la colleghi alla usb
<Walid1> jester-: si, solo sul computer fisso, sugli altri computer la uso scollegata, tramite wireless
<Walid1> tipo adesso ti sto scrivendo tramite quel modemino
<jester-> Walid1: ecco, quindi se collegata alla usb non funza devi usare la wifi
<jester-> Walid1: ma si collega da sola a internet, se ollegata alla usb dovresti gia avere la connessine pronta
<Walid1> jester-: no no, funzia se collegata! Solo su ubuntu non funziona
<Walid1> perché il software della chiavetta non si riesce ad installare su ubuntu. La chiavetta è fatta solamente per windows
<jester-> Walid1: attaccala poi la connetti dall'icona apri il browser e http://74.125.232.143  s apre google sono i dns
<jester-> se non apre una cippa non so che dirti
<roronoa> ciao a tutti
<roronoa> c'è qualcuno online?
<jester-> !qualcuno | roronoa
<ubot-it> roronoa: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ilteto> roronoa: si
<roronoa> perfetto! qui c'è l'inizio della descrizione del problema: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=589733
<jester-> roronoa: lasa sta il forum descrivi direttamente
<roronoa> per ora ho postato solo quei comandi da terminale, ma se volete sono qui pronto a fornirvi le informazioni che servono.
<roronoa> perfetto
<roronoa> Ciao a tutti,
<roronoa> dopo l'ennesimo avviso di Ubuntu a passare alla 14.10 ho ceduto e ho fatto l'aggiornamento.
<roronoa> Risultato: non funziona più la connessione wi-fi e sono offline.
<roronoa> È un grande problema per me perché lavoro da casa col computer e senza sono "disoccupato".
<roronoa> Andiamo con ordine.
<ilteto> roronoa: mi spiace anch'io ho bisogno di aiuto, sono una capra
<jester-> roronoa: che scheda wifi monta il pc
<jester-> roronoa: terminale comando lspci | grep -i network
<michele993> mi fate vedere la vostra personalizzazione?
<roronoa> ok jester copio incollo il risultato su usb, la passo al fisso da dove sto scrivendo (non ha internet il portatile) e la giro qui. dammi 2 minuti
<ilteto> jester- scusa ti ho risposto ma non ho visto se hai suggerimenti
<michele993> raga ma per ubuntu esistono i widget?
<roronoa> andrea@andrea-Dell-System-XPS-L322X:~$ lspci | grep -i network
<roronoa> 01:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6235 (rev 24)
<roronoa> andrea@andrea-Dell-System-XPS-L322X:~$
<roronoa> grazie mille jester
<roronoa> ho aggiornato a 14.10 e mi è saltata la connessione
<jester-> roronoa: non hai un cavo ethernet?
<roronoa> e domattina lo devo usare per lavorare e non so come fare...
<roronoa> no
<roronoa> o meglio, ce l'ho ma non ha l'attacco giusto il dell
<roronoa> lo uso solo in wifi
<jester-> roronoa: mi servirebbe vedere l'intero lspci
<roronoa> dimmi cosa ti devoi postare
<jester-> roronoa: l'intera risposta al comando: lspci
<roronoa> andrea@andrea-Dell-System-XPS-L322X:~$ lspci
<roronoa> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)
<roronoa> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<roronoa> 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)
<roronoa> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)
<roronoa> perché mi bannano se posto i risultati del comando?
<jester-> !paste | roronoa
<ubot-it> roronoa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<roronoa> !paste | andrea@andrea-Dell-System-XPS-L322X:~$ lspci
<roronoa> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)
<roronoa> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<roronoa> 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)
<roronoa> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)
<ubot-it> andrea@andrea-Dell-System-XPS-L322X:~$ lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<roronoa> 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)
<roronoa> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<roronoa> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)
<roronoa> 00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)
<ilteto> Ci riprovo, da quando ho installato Xubuntu il lettore interno non mi legge la sd cosa devo fare?
<jester-> ilteto: mi pare strano di solito non hanno problemi, la sd è sana?
<ilteto> jester: si sul portatile funziona
<roronoa> !paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/9047154/
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<roronoa> così è corretto?
<roronoa> sono stato bannato per 3 minuti ':/
<roronoa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9047154/
<jester-> roronoa: è integrata la wifi? non la vedo nelle periferiche
<roronoa> si
<jester-> roronoa: nel bios è abilitata?
<roronoa> boh, ma può essere che si sia disabilitata con un ugrade?
<roronoa> provo a guardare
<jester-> roronoa: o la nomina a cazzo dai iwconfig nel terminale
<Walid> jester-: sono sempre io.... Per il mio problema andrebbe bene una cosa del genere Asus USB-N13 IEEE 802.11n USB??
<roronoa> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9047224/
<jester-> roronoa: la vede, iwlist wlan0 scan
<jester-> Walid: sarebbe la wifi usb?
<Walid> jester-: si, ho visto che "dicono" che è un adattatore per wifi per linux
<Walid> jester-: ma mi chiedo se veramente funziona o meno...
<jester-> Walid: ripeto: meglio netgear o linksys e se da wifi funza con altri pc funza anche in ubuntu
<roronoa> andrea@andrea-Dell-System-XPS-L322X:~$ iwlist wlan0 scan
<roronoa> wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Network is down
<Walid> jester-: bhu... Proverò a vedere
<Walid> ti ringrazio
<jester-> roronoa: mi sa che l'avanzamento ha azzoppato qualcosa, che versione avevoi prima
<roronoa> 14.04
<roronoa> sto provando a scaricare con questo fisso che va abbastanza piano la live 14.10
<jester-> essendo LTS strano che abbia visto l'aggiornamento alla 14.10 LTS vedono solo altra LTS a menodi diverese impostazion
<roronoa> se installo nuovamente da live il problema rimane?
<jester-> roronoa: fai un bel riupristino con la 14.04.1
<roronoa> ho modificato io impostazioni
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<roronoa> dici che perdo i dati?
<roronoa> o la scrivania me la ritrovo come prima?
<jester-> roronoa: backup dati sarebbe di rigore nè
<roronoa> certo
<jester-> roronoa: se avevi aggiunto ppa è quello che ha causato il problema
<roronoa> ma sono tutte le impostazioni e i vari programmi che mi gira doverli reinstallare...
<jester-> si rifiuta di avanzare e se forzi fa casin
<jester-> roronoa: se vede il ripristino non perdi impostazioni ma se backup della home salvi tutto
<roronoa> avevo la mia bella 12.04 lts che non aggiornavo aspettando la 14.04
<jester-> li dentro stanno
<roronoa> poi tipo inizio 2014 mi sono reso conto che molti aggiornamenti di programmi importanti, tipo libreoffice, non erano contemplati dall a12.04
<roronoa> e mi davano problemi di compatibilità con altri file libreoffice che erano stati fatti da versioni più recenti
<jester-> roronoa: o comunque prova dalla live 14.10 o 14.04 se la wifi funza
<roronoa> poi arrivò la 14.04 e tutto si risolse. questa settimana mi sono capitate 3 o 4 volte le finestre di ubuntu che dicevano di aggiornare a 14.10 che ho ceduto
<roronoa> memore dell'esperienza passata.
<jester-> roronoa: fai il ripristino col live 14.04.1 va
<roronoa> così non perdo nulla?
<roronoa> ok
<roronoa> assurda sta cosa
<jester-> roronoa: se no propone il ripristino bisogna fare a manina, hai la home separata?
<jester-> se hai la home separata sei a posto
<roronoa> come faccio a separarla? :/
<roronoa> sicuro che la mia non è separata
<roronoa> intendi su altra partizione?
<jester-> roronoa: allora prova se ti propone di sostituire il sistema presente se no dopo la partita famo a mano
<roronoa> ok
<roronoa> :)
<roronoa> inizio a scaricare versione live
<roronoa> ci mette un'oretta a scaricare
<roronoa> a dopo jester
<roronoa> andiamo a vederci la partita
<roronoa> sperando di non prenderle...
<ilteto> jester: scusa lo so che rompo ma sai come risolvere anche il mio problema?
<jester-> ilteto: hai controllato se la sd non è scassata?
<ilteto> no, funziona
<jester-> mi pare strano che non rilevi il lettore
<jester-> ilteto: è un portatile?
<ilteto> no è un compaq presario
<jester-> ilteto: ubuntu installata?
<ilteto> jester: Xubuntu
<jester-> quale
<jester-> ilteto: lsb_release -r
<ilteto> jester- 14.04
<jester-> ilteto: prima andava?
<jester-> o non è mai andata
<jester-> ilteto: se non è linux compatibile c'è un casso da fare
<ilteto> Si con xp, adesso si accende la spia del lettore ma non si apre
<jester-> con xp certo che va. ti danno i drivers
<ilteto> Con il portatile con Ubunto la apre
<jester-> ilteto: eh ma un altro pc
<jester-> ilteto: il sistema è sempre lo stesso xfce è solo un vestito piu leggero
<ilteto> jester- non so come fare a leggere la scheda
<jester-> ilteto:  la leggi sul oc che funza
<jester-> pc
<jester-> sul pc che non funzica non c'è verso
<ilteto> jester- grazie, peccato che ho rimesso in pista questo apposta per scaricare i video dalla sd che ci vogliono giorni
<Robbonzo> Qualcuno mi riesce a seguire per un problema con un hard disk interno?
<Robbonzo> Ho collegato con un adattatore SATA un vecchio hard disk interno che però non riesco a far riconoscere
<Robbonzo> la cosa più sensata da fare per evitare problemi era quella di avviare ubuntu da live e vedere se me lo rilevava ma ora non ho la possibilità di farlo, idee?
<roronoa> sperando di non prenderle...
<cristian_c> ?
<roronoa> non mi propone di sostituire il sistema, ho queste scelte: 1-installa ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS a fianco di ubuntu 14.10 (dual boot quindi) 2-elimina ubuntu 14.10 e reinstalla (perdo tutto) 3-altro (per creare o ridimensionare le altre partizioni)...la cosa buona è che il wifi si aggancia e funziona perfettamente. adesso prima di farti perdere tempo sto s
<roronoa> caricando anche versione 14.10 e voglio vedere se da live funziona il wifi. se si, provo a ripristinare da chiavetta e vedere se corregge errore mancato driver. la mia preoccupazione è che non veda il wifi la live 14.10. in tal caso dobbiamo procedere come dici tu jester, a mano sempre che si riesca. ps: croazia nel primo tempo correva a 1000, sper
<roronoa> iamo che nel secondo tempo cali un pò se no la vedo dura!
<roronoa> era un messaggio per jester-
<cristian_c> lol
<roronoa> eheheh ci siamo dati appuntamento a dopo la partita per vedere se riusciamo a far ripartire il wifi del mio portatile, altrimenti domani sono fritto :/
<nack> salve
<nack> c'è qualcuno?
<nack> ?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | nack
<ubot-it> nack: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nack> ho dei problemi con il perl
<nack> non sapevo se potevate aiutarmi
<nack> è uno script elementare come hello world
<cristian_c> nack, beh, questo è il canale di supporto ad ubuntu
<nack> grazie lo stesso
<nack> scusate
<cristian_c> nack, direi che è abbastanza offtopic come domanda
<roronoa> da chiavetta live 14.10 vede il wifi
<roronoa> jester- provo a fare l'installazione da qui
<roronoa> e vediamo se mi da l'opzione di ripristino
<roronoa> mi dà la possibilità di reinstallare
<roronoa> speriamoooooo
<cristian_c> lol
<roronoa> peggio ancora adesso :(
<roronoa> ho finito l'installazione. alla fine mi ha detto che alcuni pacchetti non erano installati e si sarebbe proceduto al ripristino dei pacchetti vecchi. ho fatto ok riavvia
<roronoa> tolto chiavetta
<roronoa> si riavvia e nella finestra di login mi dice di iserire password ma ogni volta che la inserisco: schermo nero e poi torna a finestra di login
<roronoa> il bello è che vedo adesso dalla live usb l'hdd con dentro la mia home
<roronoa> e funziona internete
<roronoa> so' frittto
<jester-> roronoa: hai scelto stesso nome di prima  user installando?
<jester-> roronoa: sa si spazio finito
<Alberto_93> Ciao!!!!! sto tentando di rianimare un computer fisso con Ubuntu...
<jester-> Alberto_93: versione?
<Alberto_93> le caratteristiche del pc sono: CPU 2,40ghz, 503 mb RAM, 40 gb hard disk, scheda grafica da 60 hz con open gl
<jester-> Alberto_93: intendi che vorresti  installare ubuntu?
<Alberto_93> ora ha montato windows xp, volevo sapere che versione di linux montare, e se eliminare totalmente windows o lasciarne una piccola partizione. qualche consiglio insomma...il pc viene usato solo per poche cose come browser oppure scrivere qualche file di testo, ma con windows è proprio lentissimo!!!
<jester-> Alberto_93: lubuntu
<Alberto_93> senza partizione?
<Alberto_93> cioè solo linux?
<jester-> Alberto_93: ci metti solo ubuntu?
<jester-> Alberto_93: opzione usa tutto il disco per solo ubuntu, installa accanto de vuio mantenere xp ma con 40gb viene male
<Alberto_93> non so... in realtà volevo qualche consiglio proprio per questo. cioè l'uso del computer è esclusivamente quello di cui ti ho parlato poco fa quindi se può servire a rendere tutto più scorrevole e semplice windows lo cavo anche
<jester-> con 40 gb di disco non + che c'è da scialare
<jester-> e xp va dreffammentato prima di procedere se lo mantieni
<Alberto_93> a questo punto se mi dici così lo tolgo e fine.
<Alberto_93> Per l'installazione invece seguo la guida normale di ubuntu? perché è la prima volta che lo faccio e lo faccio pure per conto di un'amica che mi ha qchiesto questo favore
<Alberto_93> quindi non vorrei fare danni:)
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> Alberto_93: comunque con opzione isa l'intero disco si incula lui a fare tutto
<Dexter92> Buonasera a tutti, sto cercando di rimuovere il pacchetto Gestione Task di Lubuntu, per installare System Monitor di Ubuntu, perchè ho bisogno di sapere anche quanti Mb scarico durante il giorno... Qualcuno mi può aiutare? Non mi ricordo come faccio a trovare il nome del pacchetto per rimuoverlo... Vi Ringrazio in anticipo per chi mi aiuterà :)
<Alberto_93> grazie mille
<Peppico> Salve, ho un problema: quando digito il comando ":ava -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar craftbukkit-1.7.2-R0.3.jar nogui" per aprire un file .jar mi da un errore di queque e dice CLASS NOT FOUND (classe non trovata) sapreste dirmi da cosa dipende?
<jester-> Peppico: java installata?
<Peppico> esattamente
<Peppico> è un problema del jar da aprire
<Peppico> java 8 per la precisione.
<jester-> e mi pare che il comando sia jar -jar file.jar
<jester-> e devi dare i permessi +x prima
<jester-> cioè
<jester-> java -jar
<Peppico> mi scriveresti il comando intero per favore?
<jester->  java -jar file.jar
<Peppico> Provo, anche se non penso.
<jester-> li ha i prmessi di esecuzione?
<Peppico> chmod +x vero?
<jester-> yess
<Peppico> Fatto già
<Peppico> dà un errore all'avvio che ho riscontrato solo su 2 forum, inglesi frall'altro
<Peppico> fra l'altro*
<jester-> class pare non gli piaccia la versione java sicuro di avere la 8
<jester-> o il file è farlocco
<Peppico> Prova ad avviarlo tu, ti do il link di download
<Peppico> http://www.mediafire.com/download/10s6fhdmdw61orm/craftbukkit.jar
<jester-> il comando di esecuzione quello è
<Peppico> Sempre lo stesso dannatissimo errore
<Peppico> potresti provare ad avviarlo tu
<jester-> se non parte  è il file eseguibile non compatibile con le java installate sempre che ahi la 8 installata correttamente
<jester-> come le hai installate
<Peppico> ti dico i comandi che ho fatto
<Peppico> li ho nel mio mysql. aspe.
<jester-> Peppico: basta aggiungere il ppa di oracle che è uno dei povhi sicuri
<Peppico> sudo apt-get purge openjdk*
<Peppico> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<Peppico> sudo apt-get update
<Peppico> sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<Peppico> sudo apt-get purge openjdk*
<jester-> java -version cosa risponde
<Peppico> sono crashato
<Peppico> Scusa.
<jester-> java -version cosa risponde
<Peppico> 1.8.0.25
<jester-> allora è il file
<Peppico> si,mi servirebbe per testare dei plugin scritti dal sottoscritto
<Peppico> c'è un altro modo apparte chmod?
<jester-> non è questione di modo se il file ha i permessi lo lanci e non parte con errore di class è il file che non quaglia con le java8
<Peppico> reinstallo java 7?
<jester-> se hai scritto il codice accertati che sia compatibile con le 8
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-09
<cristian_c> robertogi: ma magari non c'è un processo con quel nome
<Guest27970> ok, ci siamo quasi!! cancello il disco e installo lubuntu?
<cristian_c> robertogi: se vai nel task manager, dovresti trovare un processo apt
<cristian_c> robertogi: stoppa quello e poi vedi se riesci a chiudere il software center
<cristian_c> Guest27970: se non hai nulla di tuo interesse su quell'hard disk, sì
<Guest27970> e "usa lvm" lo spunto?
<Guest27970> non ho idea di cosa sia
<cristian_c> Guest27970: ti serve?
<Guest27970> a cosa serve?
<cristian_c> Guest27970: se non ti serve, non lo spuntare
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> Guest27970: da ora in poi, per piacere, segui attentamente la guida all'installazione presente sul wiki
<Guest27970> ok,scusate
<robertogi> il soft center lo posso chiudere normalmente, solo che quando lo riapro è sempre bloccato sullo stesso caricamento
<cristian_c> robertogi: allora killa apt
<robertogi> per cui non posso ricaricare più niente, volevo provare a caricare open office con il quale mi trovo benissimo da anni per cercare di scaricare i files per domani
<cristian_c> robertogi: allora
<cristian_c> robertogi: anche sw tu scaricassi openoffice
<cristian_c> dovresti sempre imstallare i relativi deb
<cristian_c> utilizzando quindi apt
<cristian_c> robertogi: ma fai una cosa molto più semplice e meno problematica
<cristian_c> robertogi: prendi la live
<cristian_c> quella che hai già, ovviamente
<cristian_c> robertogi: e ci scarichi i file con libreoffice
<cristian_c> direttamente da quella
<cristian_c> e tanti saluti
<robertogi> in pratica che operazioni devo fare?
<cristian_c> robertogi: ce l'hai il supporto?
<cristian_c> col quale hai installato
<robertogi> il CD iso di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> robertogi: il cd di ubuntu
<cristian_c> robertogi: avvii la modalità live
<cristian_c> che dovrebb avere libreoffice preinstallato
<robertogi> in pratica passo sopra a tutto
<cristian_c> e se non lo è, lo installi (va ad installarsi nella ram)
<cristian_c> robertogi: sì
<cristian_c> e così ti togli il pensiero
<robertogi> ok, i files dentro le cartelle li apre?
<cristian_c> robertogi: poi apri libreoffice e ci lavori
<cristian_c> fine del discorso.
<cristian_c> robertogi: ovvio
<cristian_c> robertogi: da live sei praticamente l'utente root
<cristian_c> robertogi: ma quando copi i file su memorie esterne, tipo chiavette
<robertogi> OK, ci provo, poi vado a dormire altrimenti oltre al lavoro non vedono neanche me :)
<cristian_c> i permessi delle copie su chiavette, hanno i classici permessi
<robertogi> cio, buonanotte e grazie della collaborazione
<cristian_c> che ti permettono di aprirli dovunque
<cristian_c> robertogi: di niente
<Parmariu> Aiuto non riesco piu a far funzionare ubuntu
<apiera> Buongiorno, quando ho riavviato mysql (ho cancellato dei database creati da un programma con l'utente root) mi da il seguente erroorealessandro@alessandro-VirtualBox:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<apiera>  * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld                                                                                [ OK ]
<apiera>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                                                                [ OK ]
<apiera>  * Checking for tables which need an upgrade, are corrupt or were
<apiera> not closed cleanly.
<andrearossi> buongiorno, ho ubuntu 14.04 lts su una macchina virtuale (risorse assegnate processore dual core 4 giga di ram) quando riavvio  mysql (ho cancellato dei database creati da un programma installato) mi da il seguente errore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13208051/
<cristian_c> andrearossi: hai letto la documentazione di mysql?
<andrearossi> si cristian
<andrearossi> !mysql
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/MySql
<andrearossi> * Checking for tables which need an upgrade, are corrupt or were
<andrearossi> not closed cleanly. non comprendo
<Konin> Quale sistema Ubuntu installare su PC portatile con AMD Turion64 Mobile ML-32 con 2GB di RAM e ATI Radeon Xpress 200M?
<Konin> Grazie
<cristian_c> Konin: prima di installare, io farei un giro in live
<cristian_c> Konin: possibilmente con xubuntu e lubuntu
<cristian_c> così vedi quale ti garba di più e quale si adatta megliomal tuo hardware
<Konin> Ubuntu 15 risulterebbe pesante da gestire con le mie risorse?
<Konin> ma x live cosa intendi?
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> Konin: non è questione di numero di versione
<Alo32> Buongiorno a tutti non riesco a installare gtk
<cristian_c> Konin: ma di desktop che monta a bordo
<ExPBoy> !gtk
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gtk'
<ExPBoy> !info gtk
<ubot-it> Package gtk does not exist in wily
<Alo32> si scusa da codice sorgente scaricato
<ExPBoy> Alo32, dove?
<Alo32> gtk.org
<cristian_c> Konin: https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<ExPBoy> Alo32, se non è nei repo ufficiali non c'è supporto
<cristian_c> Alo32: che devi fare?
<Alo32> durante il make midice che nessun make è trovato
<ExPBoy> eh
<Alo32> ah ok grazie ExPBoy
<Alo32> e si arresta la procedura
<cristian_c> Alo32: ma se non spieghi che devi fare, non ti si può dare una risposta corretta
<Alo32> devo installare gtk toolkit
<cristian_c> Alo32: le librerie?
<Alo32> e mi dice di scompattare il file...fatto!!...poi mi dice di dare ./configure...fatto!
<Alo32> si le librerie
<cristian_c> Alo32: e perché le scarichi dal sito?
<Alo32> quando mi chiede di dare il make si arresta...
<cristian_c> non vanno bene quelle dei repo?
<Alo32> da dove le devo scaricare non so altro...
<cristian_c> Alo32: dai classici repository di ubuntu no?
<cristian_c> Alo32: come installi le applicazioni, allo stesso modo installi le librerie
<Alo32> grazie cristian proverò a fare così al massimo ritorno ciao
<cristian_c> Alo32: installa synaptic
<cristian_c> !info synaptic
<ubot-it> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.81.4build2 (wily), package size 1338 kB, installed size 6958 kB
<cristian_c> Alo32: così trovi i pacchetti che ti servono più facilmente
<Alo32> ok grazie
<wiper> salve, ho bisogno di fare il downgrade da 15.10 a 15.04... qual è il metodo più semplice?
<ExPBoy> reinstallare
<ExPBoy> wiper, fai un salvataggio dei dati e installi 15.04
<wiper> non ci sono comandi da terminale, quindi?
<cristian_c> wiper: l'avanzamento va in un senso solo
<cristian_c> wiper: hai la partizione home separata?
<wiper> no, la home non è separata
<wiper> posso usare l'opzione di installazione col mantenimento dei file da DVD?
<cristian_c> wiper: allora, dovresti separarla
<cristian_c> così i dati non vengono toccati da una nuova installazione
<cristian_c> e per dati intendo quelli della tua home
<wiper> va bene
<cristian_c> !home
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'home'
<wiper> grazie mille
<cristian_c> sta fretta
<ExPBoy> :)
<Parmariu> Dopo 15.10 non va fa solo riga di comando non grub
<Carlin0> cosa vuol dire "dopo"
<Parmariu> Ho aggiornato a 15.10
<ExPBoy> senza provarlo?
<Parmariu> No
<Carlin0> hai fatto avanzamento di versione ?
<Parmariu> Mi e apparso se volevo aggiornarlo con Canonical
<Carlin0> !ripristino | Parmariu
<ubot-it> Parmariu: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Parmariu> Con rispristino mi da event not found
<ExPBoy> Parmariu, ma hai letto la guida?
<ExPBoy> eh
<Juice2> Ciao a tutti
<Parmariu> Si ma non ci ho capito molto ubuntu e' residente come unicoSO
<Juice2> ho installato Cairo dock, pensavo fosse meno invasivo, ho deciso di rimuoverlo..
<Parmariu> Inoltre
<Juice2> quando ho riavviato il SO mi è riapparsa, nonostante aver disintallato tutto, mi è riapparsa la dock.
<Juice2> ho provato a cancellare anche i pacchetti singoli, ma niente , sono sempre li.
<Juice2> come faccio?
<Parmariu> Inoltre mi da' -bash
<Parmariu> E ancora mi da' -bash event not found
<Parmariu> Ripeto ho molta difficoltà nel chattare da telefonino e se qualcuno mi può aiutare e' ben accetto
<sbasso> Parmariu: non ho il tuo problema nella history
<sbasso> riesci a riscriverlo o a ricopiarlo?
<Parmariu> Mi compare alla fine /var/lib/dpkg/status - openDNS 2: no such file or directory)
<sbasso> Parmariu: alla fine di cosa?
<Parmariu> Questo dopo comando update
<sbasso> dopo apt-get update?
<Parmariu> Sbasso scusami certo dopo sudo apt-get update
<sbasso> ma lo hai eliminato?
<Parmariu> Cosa?
<Parmariu> Ubuntu?
<sbasso> questo file -> /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Parmariu> Con che comando scusami o l'ho fatto per sbaglio?
<sbasso> tipo "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/status"
<Parmariu> No ma centra?
<sbasso> se lo hai eliminato si, centra
<Parmariu> E quindi si può ricaricare?
<sbasso> mi fai un dpaste di "ls /var/lib/dpkg/"
<Parmariu> Mi dice dpaste command not found
<sbasso> !dpaste
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dpaste'
<sbasso> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Parmariu> E mi dice mpaste paste o gpaste
<Parmariu> Devo usare paste?
<sbasso> Parmariu: devi andare su http://paste.ubuntu.com/ e incollare quello che ti da come output "ls /var/lib/dpkg/"
<Parmariu> Scusami se io vado da telefonino su http paste ecc... Come incollo su portatile quello che vien fuori?
<Parmariu> Sbasso grazie posso trascriverlo pero' vado?
<sbasso> vai
<sbasso> poi quando hai cliccato sul bottone paste! copia qui la url che ti genera
<sbasso> ah ma sei da telefonino? aspetta allora... ci metti una vita
<Parmariu> Sbasso mi da esattamente quello che ho scritto
<Parmariu> Krabador mi puoi aiutare?
<Parmariu> Pampero hai voglia di aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !tizio | Parmariu
<ubot-it> Parmariu: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<Parmariu> Si scusate ma non ricevo risposte ed ho difficoltà da telefonino
<Carlin0> non è vero Parmariu è una settimana che ti si danno risposte , se poi tu non le segui è un altra cosa
<Parmariu> Scusate non sono pratico sia nel chattare che nell'usare il computer
<marco_2015> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di sapere se con una pennetta usb con spazio libero 3.72Gb posso creare il live per l'installazione
<marco_2015> scusate con ubuntu 15.04  64bit
<Carlin0> marco_2015, sappi che creando la live formatti quindi salva prima i dati presenti
<marco_2015> si l'ho già fatto solo che ho paura dello spazio
<Carlin0> lo spazio basta e avanza
<krabador> marco_2015, possono bastare anche 2 gb
<krabador> mapreri, se formatti la pendrive è meglio
<krabador> !usbwin | marco_2015
<ubot-it> marco_2015: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Carlin0> fat32
<marco_2015> Grazie mille  a tutti
<krabador> marco_2015, spetta
<krabador> non 15.04
<krabador> ma 15.10
<krabador> la 15.04 va fuori supporto tra poco
<krabador> altrimenti devi usare 14.04.3 che attualmente è l'ultima long term support, 5 anni
<marco_2015> si si mi sono  sbagliato dal sito fa scaricare solo 15.10
<krabador> fino ad aprile , in cui ci sarà la prossima
<krabador> 16.04
<krabador> marco_2015, bene
<giovanni> salve ho un problema per avere la connessione wifi tramite dispositivo tp-link mod tl-wn725n
<krabador> giovanni, spiegati
<giovanni> io sono nuovo nel mondo ubuntu io ho un pennino usb tp-link e non riesco ad istallarlo
<Carlin0> giovanni, hai provato a collegarlo ?
<krabador> giovanni, attaccalo al pc, apri il terminale, se il pc è comunque connesso ad internet, tramite cavo o altro, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lsusb | pastebinit
<Drugo> Ciao a tutti,  ho un problema con ubuntu mate 15, ho scaricato e messo su pen drive kubuntu per volerlo provare ma quando da boot faccio partire l OS da usb non va e mi carica Mate, c'è qualcosa da attivare per far partire le pennette dal boot?
<krabador> beh, non è un problema con ubuntu mate, se non parte la pendrive nel pc, come l'hai fatta la pendrive?
<Drugo> sia con  unetboot che creazione di dischi
<Drugo> la cosa strana prima avevo windows 7 e elementary os, ieri ho deciso di avere solo un os è ho messo elementary, quando avevo il dual boot partiva sempre tutto tranquillamente
<krabador> Drugo, creatore dischi purtroppo non va
<Carlin0> Drugo, hai selezionato il boot dal bios vero ?
<Drugo> e ma neanche unetbootin che ho sempre usato anche su altri os
<krabador> Drugo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Drugo, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<Drugo> a che serve quel comando?
<krabador> installa pastebinit, che fa in automatico i pastebin dei comandi da terminale
<Drugo> ok
<krabador> in modo da vedere , se incolli il link successivo, il risultato di lsb_release -a
<Drugo> ok grazie mille
<Drugo> comunque potrebbe essere perche durante l installazione di Mate ho messo la password all hd?
<krabador> Drugo, incolla qui il link risultante del secondo
<krabador> Drugo, il fatto che non parta una usb, non c'entra niente con i sistemi installati nel pc
<Drugo> No LSB modules are available.
<Drugo> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Drugo> Description: Ubuntu 15.10
<Drugo> Release: 15.10
<Drugo> Codename: wily
<krabador> a meno che non hai fatto male la pendrive, bios non abbia delle impostazioni particolari per rilevare le pendrive, o non abbia impostato bene il boot
<krabador> neanche "link " sanno che cazzo significa
<krabador> Carlin0, fai qualcosa,.
<Drugo2> raga scusatemi ma si era disconnesso
<krabador> no, sei stati disconnesso
<Drugo2> ah no?
<krabador> non si possono incollare troppe linee in canale
<krabador> il bot manda fuori
<Drugo2> cosa era successo? comunque non ho letto risposte (se ci sono state)
<giovanni> fatto ma non mi riconosce il dispositivo usb
<krabador> giovanni, devi mandare qui il link del secondo comando
<Drugo2> capito, sai se c'è una soluzione? pero strano perche da pc la legge perfettamente
<krabador> Drugo2, incolla il link
<Drugo2> No LSB modules are available.
<Drugo2> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Drugo2> Description: Ubuntu 15.10
<Drugo2> Release: 15.10
<Drugo2> Codename: wily
<giovanni> quale secondo comando
<krabador> giovanni, <krabador> sudo lsusb | pastebinit
<krabador> delle 17:30
<giovanni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13209525/
<krabador> giovanni,  stacca , riattacca , dmesg | less | pastebinit
<giovanni> per il momento e collegato con il router del cellulare
<giovanni> e che cosa e
<giovanni> scusa l'ignoranza
<krabador> giovanni, manda quel comando
<krabador> dopo aver staccato e riattaccato
<giovanni> fatto
<giovanni> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<Carlin0> che comando hai dato giovanni ?
<Carlin0> [17:42:02] <krabador> giovanni,  stacca , riattacca , dmesg | less | pastebinit
<giovanni> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> giovanni, segui, per favore, per questo non ci vuole esperiena
<giovanni> ho messo la scheda del dispositivo che non mi riconosce affatto
<krabador> giovanni, e 3
<krabador> <krabador> giovanni,  stacca , riattacca , dmesg | less | pastebinit
<giovanni> lo gia fatto non succede nulla
<krabador> giovanni, niente link?
<giovanni> http://www.tp-link.com/en/download/TL-WN725N.html
<krabador> giovanni, allora, stacca la chiavetta, riattacca, digita dmesg, premi invio
<krabador> !pastebin | giovanni
<ubot-it> giovanni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> fa come dice ubot-it
<Guest43929> ciao
<Guest43929> ieri ho installato ubuntu ma è da ieri che non mi si apre ubuntu software center cosa devo fare?
<krabador> Guest43929, apri terminale
<krabador> Guest43929, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest43929
<ubot-it> Guest43929: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> segui questo con il risultato
<giovanni> staccata e riattaccata ma non succede nulla
<krabador> giovanni, per pietà
<krabador> digita ed invia quel comando
<krabador> e fa il pastebin
<krabador> del risultato
<Guest43929> non mi funziona ancora..
<Guest43929> cosa devo fare?
<krabador> Guest43929, devi fare il pastebin
<giovanni> inviato
<krabador> Guest43929, del risultato di quel comando
<krabador> Guest43929,non è la soluzione
<krabador> Guest43929, per fare assistenza servono informazioni
<krabador> Guest43929, e questo comando serve a questo
<Guest43929> cos'e il pastebin
<Guest43929> il comando che mi hai detto di inserire nel terminale l'ho messo
<krabador> Guest43929, rileggi bene i messaggi
<krabador> se chiedi assistenza e non leggi, non ha senso.
<giovanni> krabador letto il risultato ??
<krabador> giovanni, devi incollare qui il link dopo la pressione di paste
<krabador> altrimenti qui non arriva nulla
<giovanni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13209686/
<krabador> giovanni, hai fatto il pastebin di tutti i comandi che non servono
<krabador> giovanni, ti serve qualcuno che ti aiuti a leggere i messaggi che ti vengono rivolti?
<alessandro76> salve, ho installato ubuntu 14.04 ma  ho dei problemi con la tastiera. ho impostato tastiera italiano ma molti caratteri non, ad esempio i 2  punti non ci sono, la @ sta al posto delle virgolette, ecc. qualcuno mi sa aiutare
<giovanni> allora iniziamo da capo 1 comando per volta
<krabador> giovanni, no
<krabador> ne serve uno solo
<giovanni> rimandamelo e faccio copia e incolla
<krabador> che è l'ultimo che ti è stato chiesto di mandare
<krabador> giovanni, rileggi con calma
<krabador> 3 volte ti è stato chiesto
<krabador> alessandro76, il pc è connesso ad internet? quando hai installato, il pc era connesso?
<alessandro76> si
<alessandro76> non so con certezza
<alessandro76> non lo ricordo, possiamo fare ugualmente qualcosa
<krabador> alessandro76, va nelle impostazioni , metodo di imput
<giovanni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13209732/
<Guest43929> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13209722/
<alessandro76> cosa vuol dire metodo di imput
<krabador> alessandro76, hai aperto impostazioni?
<alessandro76> si che devo fare ora
<giovanni> spero di aver fatto la cosa giusta stavolta
<krabador> alessandro76, metodo di imput
<krabador> giovanni, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> giovanni, no
<krabador> è per l'altro utente
<krabador> Guest43929, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<alessandro76> cosa devo fare, non so cose imput
<krabador> giovanni, stacca riattacca , dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<krabador> alessandro76, guarda le figurine
<krabador> una di quelle corrisponde
<alessandro76> vado in tastiera o inserimento testo
<Guest43929> mi dice che pastebinit non è presente mi dice di installarlo
<krabador> Guest43929, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<alessandro76> ok ci sono, ora cosa faccio
<krabador> alessandro76, togli tutte le lingue che non sono italiano
<krabador> Guest43929, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<alessandro76> fatto
<krabador> alessandro76, riavvia
<alessandro76> già funziona. grazie
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> alessandro76, da un'occhiata pure alla voce di supporto lingue
<krabador> e vai con Dio-.
<Guest43929> mi ha dato un link
<krabador> Guest43929, incollalo qui
<Guest43929> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13209773/
<krabador> ok Guest43929 riavvia, e vedi se va
<Guest43929> ok
<mapreri> krabador: no grazie non mi piace formattare le mie pendrive :P
<mapreri> [04:21:39 PM] <krabador> mapreri, se formatti la pendrive è meglio
<krabador> ma sappi che è meglio
<krabador> al di la dei gusti. cio' che è meglio puo' essere sgradevole
<mapreri> le medicine migliori sono quelle cattive?
<krabador> esatto
<giovanni> save a tutti ho un problema di connessione
<giovanni> chi mi puo aiutare
<ugone> giovanni, fa la domanda
<giovanni> mi spiego ieri o installa ubuntu  sul mio pc ma il pc si collegava a internet tramite usb wifi ma ora con ubuntu non lo fa piu e non riconosce neache il dispositivo fiwi
<giovanni> il dispositivo wifi e tp-link tl-w725n
<drugo12> sera a tutti,  volevo provare kubuntu da pen drive però quando selezione la usb da boot fa schermata nera e parte Mate cosa mai successa prima, ho provato a creare la iso sia con creazione di dischi che unetbootin (quest ultima piu volte) ma non va.
<mrpaga> ciao a tutti, da quando ho installato ubuntu 15.10 non mi funzionano più i driver della scheda video(amd catalyst) sapete come potrei fare?
<BUXUS> Buonasera. Avrei un problema tecnico con Ubuntu 14.04 preinstallato da Dell computer su Inspiron. Dopo aver installato alcune  applicazioni è scomparso  ogni accesso a Menu e Launcher. Non è avviabile alcun terminale e temo di dover reisnstallare . Ma ho dei dubbi sulle connessioni e sul fatto che questo Notebook adotta Boot Uefi
<BUXUS> Posso dialogare / inviare sms a qualche tecnico?
<BUXUS> Grazie moltissime. - Michele
<ugone> buxus
<ugone> prova a dare ctrl+alt+t
<BUXUS> Grazie, lo avevo trovato in un post di forum Ubuntu, ma non reagisce ....non succede nulla nemmeno con Ctrl+Alt+T
<ugone> e con ctrl+alt+f2?
<BUXUS> Eguale sorte, provata anche quella...
<ugone> ctrl+alt+f7 torni indietro
<BUXUS> Torno indietro...a cosa?
<BUXUS> (perdona la domanda che potrebbe apparire poco sensata)
<ugone> cmq uf2 ti porta ad un terminale ed f7 ti riporta alla grafica
<BUXUS> provo...
<BUXUS> (stonscrivendo con un'altra macchina orta)
<BUXUS> ora+
<ugone> ctrlctrl+alt+f2 ectrl+alt+f7
<ugone> certo
<BUXUS> un attimo che riapro il pc..
<BUXUS> non da segni
<BUXUS> nemmeno con ctrl+alt+f7
<BUXUS> sono riuscito, prima, ad incollare l'avvio di terminale su desktop, ma mi dice che non può avviare il propgramma
<BUXUS> e' per quello che temo fortemente di dover reinstallare il tutto...
<BUXUS> (infatti sto scaricando la .iso con questo pc qui
<ugone> cmq non dovresti aver alcun problema con uefi
<BUXUS> il problema è che il bios è stato predisposto con Uefi e non ho idea di come posso fare per fargli vedere la pennetta Usb di avvio e Live
<BUXUS> Non sono pratico di Uefi
<BUXUS> è quella la verità...
<BUXUS> e poi sia la scheda grafica che la wi-fi del pc (che non ha una Ethernet 10/100) è un dato proprietario Dell e non la vede in umna live..
<BUXUS> Ho provato con un Live 12.04 che tengo x le emergenze di ufficio
<BUXUS> Se mi dai 2 dritte sintetiche di come me fare la Live per Uefi (non ho capito molto dalle istruzioni sul sito)
<BUXUS> Te ne sarei molto grato.
<BUXUS> Inoltre, il problema è che dovrei "riformattare l'Hd" se no l'installazione nuova ricopre la vecchia ma il problema non varia...no?
<BUXUS> (se preferisci inviarmi risposta con calma, per mail: contabilmenteAg.net@gmail.com)
<BUXUS> Grazie moltissime. Cmq.
<ugone> hai dati da salvare su quel pc?
<BUXUS> No è arruivato oggi pomeriggio nuovo
<ugone> allora non credo sia già da riformattare
<ugone> improbabile
<BUXUS> Ma in ogni caso credo sia da reinstallare il sistema, se si comporta così
<ugone> se non hai una fretta dell'accidente ti conviene richiedere qui tra un po o magari domani
<ugone> si comporta cosi ma non è detto sia da reinstallare
<BUXUS> Beh non ho frettissima.
<BUXUS> Più che altro era per capire. Sicuramente Compiz ha un problema ( e lo segnala)
<ugone> aspe
<ugone> al login
<ugone> dovrebbe esserci una rotella o qualcosa di simile
<BUXUS> prima di dare il login sembra tutto ok
<BUXUS> in alto da la barra menu
<BUXUS> poi do il mio login e compare la pagina desktop senza menu e scompare la barra in alto
<BUXUS> per spegnere devo fare ctr+alt+f5
<BUXUS> scusa f4
<ugone> aspe
<BUXUS> si
<BUXUS> (p.s. nessuna rotella al login)
<ugone> http://www.oneopensource.it/files/2012/01/unitygreeter.png
<ugone> dovresti aver qualcosa che ti fa scegliere
<BUXUS> negativo non vedo opzioni di scelta
<ugone> clicca tutto quel che trovi
<BUXUS> ci sono solo 2 nomi: il mio e Ospite ma richiedono solo psw.
<BUXUS> Il menu in alto non da altre opzioni che quelle proprie prima di entrare nell'account
<ugone> dove c'è il tuo nome
<ugone> di fianco ci dovrebbe esser qualcosa
<BUXUS> no non c'è nulla
<ugone> un pallino o un segno
<BUXUS> non è come nella videata che mi hai linkato
<ugone> era come esempio
<BUXUS> è senza nulla, ma ciò anche nel 14.04 che è su questa macchina qui con la quale ti scrivo
<ugone> sarà che ho installati altri De
<ugone> ma mi sembrava che compiz desse la possibilità
<BUXUS> sugli altri 2 dell che sono + vecchi lo avevo instyallato io il 12.04
<BUXUS> e tutto era ok..
<BUXUS> questo è arrivato già così da loro
<BUXUS> (e di fatto dentro devono aver inserito i dati di scheda grafica, wi-fi e bluetooth)
<BUXUS> in quanto all'accensione ti fa l'installazione,
<BUXUS> ma è molto rapid
<BUXUS> rapida e ti chiede solo orario e tastiera
<ugone> a grandi linee dovrebbe solo farti la home utente
<BUXUS> dopo però, nell'account, per gli aggiornamentyi, devi cliccare per il software di 3e parti...se no non carica programmi differenti
<BUXUS> si in effetti fa la home utente. Io ho poi messo alcune applicazioni che mnon c'erano:
<BUXUS> Firefox, ad esempio,ù
<BUXUS> poi ho cercato di installare java vers. 7
<BUXUS> perchè è necessario per i programmi Sogei
<BUXUS> (qui facciamo tributario)
<BUXUS> Nel mentre che ho installato gli applicativi nuovi, ho messo anche alcuni fissi nel launcher e ne ho tolti altri
<BUXUS> poi ha richiesto l'aggiornamento (molto lungo x altro)
<Barabba> L'errore gksudo:24585 cosa significa
<BUXUS> dopo al riavvio, ha dato questa situazione
<Barabba> No dopo che ho dato gksudo gedit etc/apt/sources.list
<ugone> BUXUS, chiedi domani di nuovo
<ugone> vado a lavorare
<Barabba> Avevo trovato come rimontare i files system ma non va ed ho provato a fare un editing
<Barabba> Ho da giorni ubuntu bloccato e vedo i files ma non parte
<Barabba> Krabador i files di system non vengono avviati
<krabador> Barabba, spiegati
<Barabba> Quando avvio da riga comando mi dice status non accessibile
<krabador> Barabba, quale sistema
<Barabba> Ubuntu 15.10
<krabador> Barabba, snocciola dettagli per favore
<krabador> !dettagli | Barabba
<ubot-it> Barabba: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<krabador> delineando anche la macchina in cui hai installato
<Barabba> Asus x54c con ubuntu residente unico so che dopo aggiornamento a 15.10 si e bloccato e mi da errore con /var... Status file non found
<Barabba> Forse non trova i files /etc/fstab
<krabador> Barabba, se hai grub in avvio, seconda linea dall'alto
<krabador> poi ancora seconda linea dall'alto
<krabador> attacchi cavo lan, selezioni networking
<krabador> poi roo
<krabador> root
<krabador> mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> apt-get update
<krabador> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Barabba> Grazie sono in wifi ma grub l'ho provato ma mi da lo stesso errore
<krabador> "grub l'ho provato" --> ti sto dicendo di caricare recovery
<krabador> la wifi in recovery puo' non funzionare, per tutta una serie di motivi
<krabador> quindi cavo
<Barabba> Ho fatto con recovery ma forse devo fare con cavo ora provo grazie
<Barabba> Grazie proverò domani con cavo ciao
<krabador> Barabba, in base a cio' che danno i comandi ci si deve muovere di conseguenza
<matteo> buonasera
<Guest39833> quando apro ubuntu software center mi da la finestra ma diventa tutto grigio e non funziona cosa devo fare
<Guest39833> ce qualcuno??
<wuolfit> ciao a tutti belli e brutti
<wuolfit> il mio problema e' questo ho 2 pc linux collegati alla stessa rete....quello che vorrei fare e' : metre uso il pc1 collegandomi via ssh al pc2 vorrei eseguire un programma nel pc2 il cui gui grafico viene visualizzato nel pc1. So che esiste il comando export display ma che sintassi devo usare???? e quali sono i comandi da usare nel pc1 (quello che uso io) e quali sono quelli da usare nel pc2 (quello remoto)????
<wuolfit>  <sarcasmo> hei ragazzi mettevi in fila....non rispondete tutti assieme </sarcasmo>
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-10
<michele993> salve ragazzi
<michele993> devo rimuovere una voce dal grub e rinominarne un'altra
<michele993> come faccio?
<ExPBoy> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> ola
<michele993> ola
<irri1971> buongiorno a tutti
<irri1971> se possibile vorrei farvi una domanda tecnica
<akis24> !ciao irri1971
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao irri1971'
<akis24> !ciao | irri1971
<ubot-it> irri1971: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<akis24> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<irri1971> grazie
<irri1971> ok semplicemente
<irri1971> ho il14.04 e non mi funziona la webcam
<gigirock> !info cheese
<ubot-it> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.1-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 90 kB, installed size 661 kB
<akis24> eheh
<gigirock> irri1971, hai installato cheese ?
<irri1971> istallato ma nulla
<gigirock> irri1971, la webcam e' usb ?
<irri1971> si
<gigirock> allora stacca la webcam e aspetta 3 secondi poi la riattacchi , dal terminale fai dmesg e vedi che dice
<irri1971> provo
<irri1971> mi ha tirato fuori due icone
<gigirock> irri1971, chi ?
<akis24> irri1971: meglio dare   dmesg | grep usb  lo preferisce anche gigirock  e metti tutto su paste cosi puo' aiutarti
<akis24> !paste | irri1971
<ubot-it> irri1971: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<irri1971> io l'ho digitato su (cerca nel pc e on line)
<akis24> irri1971: apri il terminale e dallo li
<irri1971> scusa la mia ignoranza in materia ma per terminale cosa intendi
<akis24> irri1971: dal menu avrai la voce terminale  cliccaci sopra si apre una finestra
<irri1971> vado
<michele993> salve
<michele993> non riesco a capire dalle guide
<michele993> qualcuno mi segue passo passo sulla modifica del grub?
<akis24> michele993: occhio che a toccare grub sono guai spiega cosa vuoi fare
<michele993> ok, allora qui puoi notare quello che c'è nel grub http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13214679/
<michele993> vorrei togliere dal grub Windows Recovery Environment (loader) su /dev/sda2
<michele993> come faccio?
<akis24> michele993:  scusa ma che fastidio ti da' ?
<michele993> è una voce inutile
<michele993> accede sempre a windows 10
<michele993> cosi come la voce su dev/sda1
<akis24> michele993: eh ma grub la vede come voce di avvio della recovery .. non inutile
<gigirock> michele993, mi sa che devi 'hidare' la partizione dal gparted
<michele993> non posso hidarla dal grub?
<irri1971> fatto dsmeg mi dice comando non trovato
<gigirock> dmesg | grep usb irri1971
<gigirock> michele993, certo che la puoi togliere ma ogni volta che dai update-grub te la ritrovi
<irri1971> fatto mi da una lista lunghissima
<michele993> ah... :/
<michele993> ho paura che hidando dal gparted poi non mi parte più windows
<gigirock> michele993, ho paura anch'io
<michele993> praticamente sda1 e sda2 sono relativi entrambi a windows 10
<akis24> michele993: lascia quelle voci servono a ripristinare winz in caso di problemi  e comunque a ogni aggiornamento di grub le riavresti di nuovo
<michele993> perché una è quella dei file di sistema 100mb e l'altra è l'hdd di wondows 10
<michele993> riavvio un attimo
<irri1971> che devo fare con questa mega lista
<akis24> !paste | irri1971
<ubot-it> irri1971: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<irri1971> ok
<michele993> eccomi
<michele993> raga è proprio brutto cosi...
<ExPBoy> michele993, ma quante volte lo vedi in un giorno il grub?
<michele993> tante
<michele993> sentite ho un'altra domanda
<michele993> come mai quando clicco su arresta o riavvia
<michele993> fa prima il logout e poi devo rifare arresta o riavvia
<gigirock> irri1971, dai dal terminale sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<irri1971> credo di aver fatto tutto su paste
<akis24> irri1971: posta il link della pagina che si è aperta qui in canale
<irri1971> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13214722/
<irri1971> gigirock fatto anche quello
<gigirock> irri1971, quante volte l'hai inserita e tolta quella webcam ?
<irri1971> e' un po' che provo a farla partire ho fatto molti tentativi a vuoto ovvio
<gigirock> si ma sembra che si colleghi e scolleghi di continuo , irri1971 prova "lsusb | pastebinit"
<irri1971> sempre su terminale?
<gigirock> si irri1971
<irri1971> ok
<irri1971> con il virgolettato mi dice comando non trovato
<gigirock> irri1971, senza virgolette.....
<ExPBoy> :(
<irri1971> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13214769/
<irri1971> riccardo@riccardo-imedia-S2185:~$
<irri1971> questo
<gigirock> irri1971, sudo apt-get install guvcview
<irri1971> vado
<irri1971> sta istallando dei pacchetti
<irri1971> credo abbia finito
<irri1971> vado a provarla a dopo grazie 1000
<giovanni> salve a tutti sono nuovo nel mondo ubuntu e ho un problema il mio pc quando aveva sistema windows per collegarsi a internet aveva un pennino usb chiamato tp-link modello tl-w725n ma da quando ho installato ubuntu non me lo riconosce piu
<giovanni> chi mi aiuta
<irri1971> fatto ma come prima la vede ma non la fa avviare
<gigirock> irri1971, sudo apt-get install --reinstall cheese
<irri1971> ok
<irri1971> fatto
<gigirock> riprova cheese e guvcview
<Perdu> buon giorno a tutti
<Perdu> scusate sono in ubutu.it?
<irri1971> ok
<Perdu> ho un problema con liberoffice
<Perdu> potete aiutarmi per favore?
<irri1971> istallati entrambi ma nulla
<giovanni> salve a tutti sono nuovo nel mondo ubuntu e ho un problema il mio pc quando aveva sistema windows per collegarsi a internet aveva un pennino usb chiamato tp-link modello tl-w725n ma da quando ho installato ubuntu non me lo riconosce piu
<Perdu> ho un problema con lieberoffice
<Perdu> non riesco a numerarela pagina di inzio libro, ovvero far iniziare con una data opagina il libro
<Drugo> Ciao a tutti, sono su ubuntu mate, devo attivare il eufi potete aiutarmi? devo installare un altra distro (kubuntu)
<giovanni> come scopro che versione ho di ubuntu ???
<apierantoni> buongiorno
<apierantoni> !mysql
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/MySql
<Carlin0> giovanni, lsb_release -a
<Perdu> buon giorno
<Perdu> ho un problema con liberoffice qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<giovanni> grazie mille
<apierantoni> ho installato ubuntu 14.04 lts, ho scaricato tutti gli aggiornamenti (installazione pulita) e installato mysql secondo la guida ufficiale di ubuntu, cambiato l'indirizzo ip con il mio (come suggerito) ma quando provo a loggarmi mi dice errore socket
<sbasso> Perdu: esponi il tuo problema qualcuno risponderà
<Perdu> ok grazie
<apierantoni> mysql -h indirizzo_host -u nome_utente -p  ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket    │
<apierantoni>  │ '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Perdu> ho terminato il mio nuovo libro vorrei che la numerazione della prima pagina di testo cominci dalla numero 10 ma liber office pur seguendo le istruzioni non me lo permette
<Carlin0> Perdu, dal menù inserisci → comando di campo → numero di pagina
<Perdu> si lo ho fatto
<Perdu> e inizia dalla pagina numero 1
<sbasso> apierantoni: fai dpaste di my.cnf?
<apierantoni> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<apierantoni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13214905/
<Carlin0> Perdu, e da che pagina dovrebbe iniziare ?
<Perdu> dalla pagina numero 10
<Perdu> col numero 10
<irri1971> con guvcview mi da errore e parla di mancanza di driver
<apierantoni> Carlin0: ecco il paste corretto http://paste.ubuntu.com/13214912/
<Carlin0> fagli 9 pagine vuote all'inizio Perdu , su dai un po di fantasia nella vita
<Perdu> ok adesso ci provo
<Perdu> nel pie di pagina come si fa a mettere converti1 come stile?
<sbasso> apierantoni: che permessi hai sul sock e sulla sua dir?
<apierantoni> root ha permessi solo per accedere
<sbasso> apierantoni: e il sock?
<apierantoni> se entro non vedo file
<apierantoni> è rossa la finestra O.o
<sbasso> se fai "sudo ls -ahlt /var/run/mysqld/" che ti da?
<apierantoni> drwxr-xr-x 25 root  root 800 nov 10 11:06
<apierantoni> drwxr-xr-x  2 mysql root  40 nov 10 11:01 .
<gigirock> sbasso, ma non si deve specificare ip del server ?
<sbasso> NON FARE PASTE QUI
<apierantoni> pardon
<sbasso> gigirock: dice di averlo fatto, a me sembra più un problema di permessi
<Dinho> Buongiorno a tutti, devo creare un dvd con l iso di kubuntu, ch programma mi consigliate?
<apierantoni> bind-address  = 127.0.01 ho inserito il mio indirizzo ip  10.0.2.15
<apierantoni> come da guida
<gigirock> apierantoni, indirizzo del server o tuo indirizzo ?
<gigirock> !info brasero | Dinho
<ubot-it> Dinho: brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.12.1-0ubuntu2 (wily), package size 171 kB, installed size 1109 kB
<apierantoni> il mio indirizzo ip
<Dinho> @ubot-it grazie, mi ero dimenticato che lo tengo pure installato xD
<apierantoni> la guida dice "All'indirizzo 127.0.0.1 va sostituito l'indirizzo IP del computer dove risiede il server. " il mio ip è 10.0.2.15
<Dinho> come velocità masterizzazione ho messo 4x che dite va bene o meglio metterlo ancora pi basso?
<gigirock> Dinho, meta' di quello scritto sul dvd
<sbasso> apierantoni: mysqladmin -u root -p status <- vedi un po' se musql sta girando
<Dinho> ah ok questa cosa mi è nuova, sul dvd c'è scritto 16x quindi il 4x va di lusso
<apierantoni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13214994/
<apierantoni> mi sa che disinstallo tutto e reinstallo
<apierantoni> faccio prima
<sbasso> ma hai messo la password a mysql-root?
<apierantoni> yes
<apierantoni> durante l'installazione
<sbasso> restarta mysql
<gigirock> apierantoni, ps -ea | grep mysql vedi quanti processi stanno aperti
<apierantoni> il restart ha fallito ed ho aperto mysqld mysqld_safe e mysqld
<apierantoni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13215014/
<gigirock> apierantoni, killa tutti quei processi poi riavvia solo mysqld
<apierantoni> oddio, in linguaggio da nubbio, come li killo?
<gigirock> sudo killall mysqld | apierantoni
<gigirock> sudo killall mysqld_safe | apierantoni
<apierantoni> ok
<apierantoni> mysqld_safe: nessun processo trovato
<gigirock> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<gigirock>  | apierantoni
<apierantoni> è partito
<gigirock> prova ad accedere
<apierantoni> mysql -u root -p giusto?
<gigirock> yes
<apierantoni> thx
<apierantoni> ora va
<gigirock> nice
<apierantoni> quando riconfiguro phpmyadmin
<gigirock> quando vuoi apierantoni :)
<apierantoni> mi chiede il metodo di connessione
<apierantoni> scelgo sock o ip?
<gigirock> apierantoni, se 6 sullo stesso pc sock se sei remoto ip
<apierantoni> utente mysql di phpmyadmin rinserisco root?
<apierantoni> o lascio phpmyadmin?
<gigirock> apierantoni, meglio root , a meno che phpmyadmin sia un'altra persona
<apierantoni> gigirock:  e Carlin0 grazie
<apierantoni> sbasso: grazie anche a te:)
<apierantoni> L'estensione mcrypt è mancante. Controlla la tua configurazione di PHP. <=== che gli faccio?
<apierantoni> ignoro?
<gigirock> apierantoni, non so cosa sia... sara' qualche lib di php
<apierantoni> ultima cosa, ubuntu è su virtualbox
<apierantoni> non riesco a vedere le cartelle condivise con windows (le ho abilitate dalle opzioni e ho le addicional gust etc installate
<Jhonny> buongiorno a tutti, sto utilizzando Kubuntu 15, non riesco a installare ne chrome ne chromium, come mai?
<mkjk> ragazzi
<mkjk> aiutatemi
<mkjk> sono due giorni che ubuntu sofware center mi crasha
<mkjk> quando lo apro la schermata diventa tutta grigia e mi dice che ubuntu software center non risponde
<mkjk> aiutoooooo
<apierantoni> !vbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<blablabla> Ciao a tutti vorrei installare un emulatore android su ubuntu per giocare a clash of clans come posso fare?
<ExPBoy> !chat | blablabla
<ubot-it> blablabla: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<apierantoni> buongiorno sto diventando pazzo per condividere una cartella di windows (sistema hosto) e ubuntu (sistema guest) ma non riesco, ho installato le addictional gust, ho condiviso la cartella e dato il comando   sudo mount -t vboxsf C:\Users\Alessandro\Download /home/alessandro/Documenti e mi risponde sbin/mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error:
<apierantoni> Protocol error
<gigirock> apierantoni, ma quelle cartelle sono su due pc diversi o e' un sistema virtualizzato ?
<apierantoni> sistema virtualizzato
<gigirock> win7 ?
<apierantoni> il pc vero è windows l'altro è ubuntu virtualizzato
<apierantoni> no 10.1
<gigirock> professional ?
<apierantoni> purtroppo ho dovuto aggiornare x un cazzo di problema software gestionale
<apierantoni> home
<apierantoni> con il trascinamento biredizionale mi crash la macchina virtuale se ce lo trascino
<gigirock> apierantoni, non dire parolacce.... cmq il sistema windows non e' cosi' felice di condividere le directory.......
<gigirock> e poi le versioni home sono molto limitate a livello di rete
<gigirock> ma tu vuoi usare la directory su windows per vedere ubuntu o viceversa ?
<apierantoni> devo spostare dei file da win a ubuntu
<apierantoni> sono circa 400 mega
<ExPBoy> fai prima con una chiavetta
<gigirock> ma lo devi fare una volta a mano o tutti i giorni
<gigirock> apierantoni, adesso mi bannano , prendi winscp per windows e da li hai un file manager per ubuntu
<apierantoni> :)
<apierantoni> uso il consiglio della chiavetta
<ExPBoy> eh
<apierantoni> sperando che non serva più trasferire file
<gigirock> apierantoni, pero' ti ripeto che le versioni home hanno limiti sulla gestione della rete
<gigirock> apierantoni, usa il cavo laplink
<apierantoni> grazie del avvertimento gigirock, quando ho ordinato i pc a noleggio avevo precisato win 7 profesisonal o 8.1 pro (con downgrade)
<apierantoni> ma non posso picchiare ne asus ne tantomeno chi mi ha fornito l'allinone 23 pollici
<gigirock> apierantoni, figo..... con schermo touch ?
<apierantoni> che non mi ha nemmeno avvisato che non posso fare upgrade sulla macchina, pena decadenza della garanza
<apierantoni> gigirock: no, senza touch, ho già il tablet, mi ci mancava pure lo schermo con il pollice... :D
<apierantoni> però è un I5 quadcore 3 8 giga di ram
<apierantoni> non posso aumentare nela ram ne mettere un ssd, che cazzo di machine asus
<ExPBoy> ssshhh
<apierantoni> ops perdonatemi
<apierantoni> ora x il server ubuntu (in vbox sto facendo test) non so se comprarlo, noleggiarlo, oppure usare amazon... :)
<ExPBoy> apierantoni, per le chiacchere sei sul chan sbagliato :)
<Allm> ciao, da quando ho installato ubuntu 15.10 non funziona più amd catalyst control center, volevo sapere se c'è una soluzione. (mi serve perchè ho due schede video commutabili)
<apierantoni> per abilitare la USB su il guset ubuntu devo scaricare qualcosa?
<apierantoni> aribuongiorno, scusate per l'uscita di prima, ma si era terminato virtualbox
<apierantoni> ho un problmea ancora con mysql, quando lancio una applicazione che usa mysql dice che non sembra avviato, ma se do start mi da ok
<apierantoni> grep mysql dice che è listen...
<apierantoni> ecco l'errore che mi da dopo che gli dico quale è l'utente e quali sono le pass (root e la sua pass) MySQL does not appear to be running. Please check you MySQL installation.
<alfredd> ciao, devo concellare i vecchi kernel perchè non c'è più spazio per il nuovo aggiornamento. c'è qualcuno che mi aiuta per piacere? grazie.
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | alfredd
<ubot-it> alfredd: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<alfredd> ciao, devo concellare i vecchi kernel perchè non c'è più spazio per il nuovo aggiornamento.
<cristian_c> alfredd: hai finito lo spazio sulla partizione di sistema?
<alfredd> penso di si.
<cristian_c> alfredd: pensi?
<alfredd> suppongo!
<cristian_c> alfredd: volendo non è che recuperi tantissimo, eliminandoli
<alfredd> ho alternative?
<cristian_c> alfredd: ecco, non supporre, fai una verifica
<alfredd> si va bene. cosa devo aprire per verificare?
<cristian_c> alfredd: sì, se hai la partizione piena, disinstalla qualche applicazione. Quanto è larga la partizione?
<alfredd> non so dove andare a vedere!
<alfredd> mi diresti come fare per piacere?
<cristian_c> alfredd: la prima cosa che puoi fare è dare un'occhiata alle info di stato nel file manager
<alfredd> e dove lo trovo il file manager?
<cristian_c> alfredd: come accedi ai tuoi dati su ubuntu?
<alfredd> non lo so.
<alfredd> (non accedo mai ai miei dati.)
<cristian_c> alfredd: non hai dati personali su quell'hard disk?
<cristian_c> utilizzi solo il browser?
<alfredd> uso solo un hard disk esterno.
<cristian_c> ottimo
<alfredd> perchè questo che ho sul laptop è piccolissimo
<alfredd> ho solo qualche file sul desktop
<cristian_c> alfredd: e come accedi ai dati sull'hard disk esterno?
<alfredd> via usb. forse ho capito. il file manager è l'icona del cassettone-archivio?
<cristian_c> non so cosa intendi con 'archivio', ma se accedi ai tuoi file su hard disk esterno aprirai per forza il file manager
<cristian_c> alfredd: quindi, posta una schermata
<alfredd> scusa, ma non ho capito. facciamo un passo indietro.
<alfredd> come apro il file manager?
<cristian_c> alfredd: nello stesso modo in cui accedi al disco esterno
<alfredd> ma io non accedo al disco esterno. lo connetto via usb e si apre una schermata in automatico
<alfredd> forse intendi la cartella dove c'è la voce "Dispositivi - Computer"?
<cristian_c> alfredd: ecco, accedi a quella schermata
<alfredd> ok. l'ho aperta.
<alfredd> ci sono tante cartelle!!!
<cristian_c> !image | alfredd
<ubot-it> alfredd: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alfredd> http://imgur.com/QYNpKMa
<alfredd> così va bene?
<cristian_c> alfredd: ok, ma deseleziona 'boot'
<cristian_c> e riposta una nuova scheemata
<alfredd> http://imgur.com/f39LiqL
<alfredd> va bene?
<cristian_c> alfredd: page not found
<cristian_c> alfredd: pupi ricontrollare il link?
<alfredd> http://imgur.com/5RQNri5
<alfredd> scusa un emergenza. torno tra poco...
<cristian_c> alfredd: ok, pare non ci sia la barra di stato
<cristian_c> alfredd: puoi postare una schermata di gparted?
<Barbone> Il kernel sono riuscito a cancellarlo si può ricaricare
<cristian_c> Barbone: sei alfredd?
<Barbone> Come rimontare il kernel?
<Barbone> No
<cristian_c> Barbone: che kernel hai cancellato?
<cristian_c> c'è un contesto?
<Barbone> Non so quello che avevo mi da panic
<cristian_c> Barbone: e allora perché lo vuoi 'rimontare'?
<Barbone> Stavo aggiornando a 15.10 ma si e bloccato tutto prima mi dava il grub ora non piu
<cristian_c> Barbone: e allora perché lo vuoi 'rimontare'?
<Barbone> Mi chiede di reload il kernel
<cristian_c> Barbone: chi te lo chiede?
<Carlin0> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Barbone> Nelle righe che appaiono ottengo un output così error: you need to load the kernel first
<Barbone> Sono collegato con il cavo ed ho sempre avuto asus x54c con ubuntu residente e basta
<krabador> !ripristino | Barbone
<ubot-it> Barbone: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Barbone> Sono andato a leggere ma non mi da la riga di comando come faccio a dare i comandi?
<Carlin0> Barbone, leggi bene
<Carlin0> è una settimana che giri con sta storia anche se cambi nick
<cristian_c> Barbone: come l'hai eliminato 'sto kernel?
<Barbone> Cercando di farlo partire probabilmente ho tentato di pulire la memoria ed ho ottenuto altro che cancellazione del kernel
<cristian_c> Barbone: essere così vago però non ti aiuta a farti aiutare
<krabador> Barbone, scarica ubuntu, o 14.04 o 15.10 , fai dvd o pendrive, fai partire in boot, fai partire installazione, quando ti chiede dove installare, selezioni "altro" e selezioni la root del vecchio sistema
<krabador> ti assicuri che NON sia spuntata per la formattazione
<krabador> vai avanti
<krabador> crei altro utente
<krabador> ed al riavvio ti sposti tutti i dati
<krabador> that's it.
<Barbone> La macchina ha un Intel celeron cpu b815 1.60ghz
<krabador> Barbone, leggi i messaggi che ti ho scritto.
<krabador> !usbwin | Barbone
<ubot-it> Barbone: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | Barbone
<ubot-it> Barbone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !installazione | Barbone
<ubot-it> Barbone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> hai tutte le informazioni che ti servono adesso
<Barbone> Sono da iPad e vado un po' lento non posso leggere nell'asus ovviamente e devo trasferire a mano i comandi che adesso leggero grazie
<Barbone> Ora sono entrato nel grub che comandi devo dare per installare ubuntu?
<krabador> Barbone, leggi i messaggi di prima
<krabador> Barbone, se hai voglia di ignorare i messaggi che ti si inviano, cerca di passare meglio il tuo tempo.
<Barbone> Si li ho letti un po' velocemente ma restano per me poco chiari scusate
<cristian_c> Barbone: allora leggi meno velocemente
<cristian_c> che le cose vanno lette, per essere capite
<alfredd> cristian_c: scusa ho avuto un problema con mio figlio
<alfredd> possiamo riprendere?
<alfredd> ho letto che mi hai scritto di gparted..
<Barbone> Certo avete ragione ma sono molto poco esperto e l'approccio al computer con residente ubuntu come l'ho comperato e sempre andato ora non riesco a seguire i vostri consigli
<cristian_c> alfredd: sì
<krabador> Barbone, cio' che ti è stato segnalato , è al limite dell'elementare
<cristian_c> alfredd: puoi postare una schermata?
<krabador> Barbone, ed ormai circa una decina di volte, negli ultimi giorni
<krabador> Barbone, posso solo consigliarti di farti affiancare da un amico con un po' piu' di esperinza
<krabador> Barbone, o di rivolgerti ad un centro assistenza, e visto che facilmente non conoscono linux, riportargli le istruzioni che ti sono state date.
<alfredd> l'ho trovato in ubuntu software center. lo installo?
<cristian_c> alfredd: allora, no
<alfredd> ok.
<alfredd> come si fa a vedere come sta messo il mio HD?
<cristian_c> alfredd: apri un terminale e digita: df -h
<Barbone> Ho provato con un amico ma non abbiamo cavato il ragno da un buco
<cristian_c> !paste | alfredd
<ubot-it> alfredd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Barbone, chiamane un altro, magari sarai piu' fortunato
<krabador> <krabador> Barbone, o di rivolgerti ad un centro assistenza, e visto che facilmente non conoscono linux, riportargli le istruzioni che ti sono state date.
<Carlin0> meglio un'amica Barbone
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13217001/
<alfredd> cristian_c: se non capisco male per la partizione di boot ho solo 236M?!?!?
<cristian_c>  /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root   54G  7,4G     44G  15% /
<Carlin0> alfredd, era meglio se non la facevi
<cristian_c> alfredd: hai una partizione boot separata?
<alfredd> non l'ho fatta io.
<alfredd> ho eseguito il cd di ubuntu
<Carlin0>   /dev/sda1                    236M  207M     17M  93% /boot
<alfredd> mannaggia.
<alfredd> che scocciatura. dopo pochi aggiornamenti mi dice che non c'è spazio!!
<alfredd> non si può allargare?
<Carlin0> alfredd, la cosa + semplice è rimuovere i vecchi kernel
<alfredd> ecco. è quello che ho chieso fin dall'inizio!!
<krabador> alfredd, chi ti ha fatto fare una boot separata?
<krabador> alfredd, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> alfredd, dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<alfredd> e l'ho scritto che non lo so. ho installato il cd di ubuntu e ha fatto tutto da solo.
<alfredd> scusa krabador il primo comando "sudo-apt...." lo devo inviare?
<krabador> alfredd, lo vuoi lasciar stare a fluttuare nel terminale?
<krabador> alfredd, copia , incolla invia
<krabador> il secondo restituisce un link
<krabador> che devi incollare qui
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13217071/
<krabador> no
<krabador> alfredd, solo il link del seconod
<krabador> susu
<krabador> che la vita è breve
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13217077/
<alfredd> ehm, a chi lo dici....!!
<krabador> lo dico a te, se perdi tempo con le indicazioni
<alfredd> eh si... vabeh lasciamo stare..
<krabador> alfredd, sudo apt-get remove --purge    , e copi e incolli tutti quelli tranne 63 e 65
<krabador> alfredd, invio
<krabador> alfredd, lasciamo stare cosa?
<alfredd> scusa, questo ultimo comando sul terminale non mi da  questi numeri che mi hai indicato.
<krabador> alfredd, apri il link
<krabador> hai una lista
<alfredd> no
<krabador> scrivi nel terminale sudo apt-get remove --purge
<krabador> alfredd, apri
<krabador> alfredd, il
<krabador> alfredd, link
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13217145/
<alfredd> non c'è nessun link
<krabador> alfredd, ok trolli
<krabador> in bocca al lupo
<alfredd> scusa ma che stai dicendo?
<alfredd> non ti capisco più!
<krabador> alfredd, che stai dicendo tu
<alfredd> non c'è nessun link!
<krabador> "apri il link " ---> si intende l'ultimo che mi hai mandato
<krabador> non uno a caso
<alfredd> sul terminale il tuo comando mi da la risposta che ti ho postato con pastebin!
<krabador> <alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13217077/
<krabador> apri questo
<krabador> scrivi sul terminale
<alfredd> e dove l'hai preso?
<krabador> alfredd, e lo domandi a me?
<alfredd> ah, è  uno di quelli che ti ho postato io!!!
<alfredd> ora ho capito!
<krabador> alle 18:03 l'hai postato tu, come risultato del comando che ti ho fatto dare
<krabador> ooooh
<krabador> bene
<alfredd> l'ho aperto!
<krabador> hai una lista
<alfredd> scusa.
<krabador> scrivi in terminale
<alfredd> si
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge
<alfredd> si
<krabador> e poi a fianco incolli tutti linux-image e linux-image-extra, che alla fine non abbiano 63 e 65
<krabador> poi mandi invio
<alfredd> ok ora ho capito.
<krabador> alfredd, tutti separati da un apposito spazio
<alfredd> ok. però ho alcune domande
<krabador> alfredd, sudo apt-get remove --purge linea1 linea2 linea3
<krabador> eccetear
<krabador> che c'è di strano?
<alfredd> le linee hanno diverse colonne
<alfredd> ii  linux-image-3.13.0-52-generic                         3.13.0-52.86                                        i386         Linux kernel image for version 3.13.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP
<krabador> alfredd, ...
<krabador> allora
<alfredd> devo copiarla tutte?
<krabador> solo il nome del kernel
<alfredd> anche la iiù
<krabador> altro mi spieghi a che ti interessa?
<krabador> ma no
<krabador> solo
<krabador> il
<krabador> nome
<krabador> del
<jonnyyyyyy> hello
<jonnyyyyyy> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<krabador> o jonnyyyyyy ma veramente ?
<jonnyyyyyy> ???
<krabador> !senti > jonnyyyyyy
<ubot-it> jonnyyyyyy, please see my private message
<alfredd> scusa krabador non ti spazientire. io non ci capisco niente!!
<alfredd> allora scrivo solo per ogni linea ad es la prima: linux-image-3.13.0-52-generic
<jonnyyyyyy> dimmi
<krabador> alfredd, linux-image-3.13.0-52-generic linux-image-3.13.0-53-generic
<krabador> alfredd, e cosi' via
<alfredd> ok
<jonnyyyyyy> x la lista???
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | esulu
<ubot-it> esulu: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<esulu> come faccio usando chown a dare root al goruppo di una directory e anche tutti i file che stanno dentro automaticamente
<esulu> io uso chown root:root /vartella/*
<tux75> salve room. ho fatto qualcosa di sbagliato e ora la mia ubuntu non vede più i segnali della wlan0. in pratica posso collegarmi col cavo, ma il mio notebook non vede più i segnali wireless.
<esulu> ma se ho altre cartelle sotto la cartella non prendono root
<tux75> da un iwconfig però leggo wlan0 IEEE 802.11bgn ESSID:off/any...
<krabador> tux75, "ho fatto qualcosa di sbagliato" ---> tipo ?
<cristian_c> esulu: devi usare i numeri
<cristian_c> !permessi | esulu
<ubot-it> esulu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<tux75> krabador, non so di preciso. ho provato ad editare /etc/network interfaces, ma col sistema dei commenti, quando ho visto che non funzionava l'ho ripristinato, e quindi non dovrebbe essere quello.
<tux75> non so bene la causa, ma o è colpa mia o è colpa sua.. :D
<esulu> cristian_c: chmod -R 777 /cartella ?
<krabador> "l'ho ripristinato" ---> sudo apt-get install pastebinit , cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit
<cristian_c> esulu: il -R o -r si applica a tutte le sottodirectory
<alfredd> krabador: il 15° rigo c'è un image-generic senza numero: "linux-image-generic"
<alfredd> inserisco pure questo nel comando?
<cristian_c> esulu: 777 se guardi è equivalente a lettura+scrittura+esecuzione
<krabador> alfredd, solo quelli con i numeri
<krabador> alfredd, quello lascialo star
<alfredd> ok
<krabador> alfredd, lascia 63 e 65
<krabador> di entrambi i tipi
<alfredd> si
<alfredd> non si può fare niente per allargare quella partizione?
<cristian_c> alfredd: beh, se hai spazio libero adiacente, sì
<krabador> tu manda il comando , tieni sempre gli ultimi 2 kernel
<cristian_c> se puoi ridurre senza danni quella adiacenteù
<krabador> e di tanto in tanto manda sudo apt-get -y autoremove
<esulu> cristian_c: chown -R root:root /cartella giusto ?
<krabador> alfredd, semplicemente non servono piu' di 2 kernel , in assenza di problemi evidenti dopo l'aggiornamento
<alfredd> ho capito.
<alfredd> il terminale ha finito l'operazione.
<krabador> alfredd, ha dato errori?
<alfredd> non lo so. non ho avuto nessun avviso. ma sul terminale è una sequenza di scritte incomprensibili per me!!
<krabador> fa il pastebin
<krabador> l'hai fatto inutilmente, all'inizio, adesso è il momento giusto
<krabador> :)
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13217329/
<alfredd> eccolo
<krabador> alfredd, rimossi i kernel. hai altre domande ?
<tux75> krabador, il file è questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13217296/
<tux75> però ho visto che riavviando la questione ha ripreso suo malgrado a funzionare.
<krabador> tux75, è personalizzato
<alfredd> perfetto. allora ora posso aggiornare il sistema?
<krabador> tux75, carica un kernel precedente di ubuntu, da grub, la schermata che hai all'avvio della macchina
<krabador> tux75, seconda opzione dall'alto, e poi penultimo kernel, senza voce recovery
<krabador> vedi se hai problemi
<krabador> alfredd, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> alfredd, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<alfredd> il primo o il secondo?
<krabador> alfredd, che domanda è?
<krabador> vediamo se intuisci.
<alfredd> mi hai dato due comandi!!
<krabador> alfredd, perchè ho voglia di scrivere?
<tux75> krabador, adesso sono connesso con wireless, però mi dovresti aiutare a fare un paio di cose: 1. quando sono connesso con wireless, se disconnetto il wireless (supponiamo perché mi sposto ad area di casa non coperta), se voglio collegarmi col cavo devo dare comandi da terminale: ifconfig eth0 up && route add default gw 192.168.1.1 sennò non va.
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13217375/
<krabador> tux75, prova a vedere se non va
<krabador> tux75, anche caricando il kernel precedente
<alfredd> dice "impossibile recuperare..."
<alfredd> vado anche col secondo comando?
<tux75> ok, ci provo e ti faccio sapere.
<krabador> alfredd, hai fatto il pastebin a mano, del primo?
<alfredd> no
<alfredd> è uscito direttamente nel terminale
<alfredd> alla fine dell'operazione
<krabador> alfredd, fa il pastebin a mano della parte "impossibile..."
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13217398/
<krabador> alfredd, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> alfredd, nel menu a tendina "carica da" metti quelli principali internazionali
<krabador> chiudi correttamente la finestra
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<alfredd> aspetta. non ho capito.
<alfredd> quale menu a tendina?
<krabador> alfredd, sveglia
<krabador> hai mandato software-properties-gtk ?
<alfredd> si. ecco ora ha finito
<alfredd> allora: qui nella finestra che si è aperta c'è il menu a tendina del codice sorgente "scaricare da:"
<krabador> non del codice sorgente
<krabador> repositories, "scaricare da"
<krabador> quello, ha 3 voci
<krabador> metti server principale , non quello italiano
<tux75> allora, krabador rieccomi: intanto tutti i miei kernel precedenti hanno la versione editata di /etc/network/interfaces. Poi ho fatto la prova: partendo connesso con LAN la rete cablata funziona bene. se voglio passare in wireless questo funziona bene, ma se volessi ritornare alla connessione lan mi dice: "Network Unreacheble"
<alfredd> siamo nella sezione "Software per Ubuntu"
<alfredd> a fine pagina c'è "scaricare da:"
<alfredd> qui devo selezionare server principale?
<alfredd> e devo inserire la password?
<krabador> tux75, disabilita e riabilita la rete
<krabador> dal task in alto a destra
<krabador> alfredd, cambia il repo
<krabador> fa quello che ti chiede, chiudi correttametne la finestra
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<alfredd> krabador: scusa ora ho notato che all'ultimo comando segnala ERROR
<krabador> alfredd, non ho tutta la notte
<alfredd> te lo posto?
<krabador> alfredd, cambia il repo, chiudi quella finestra e da sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<tux75> che vuol dire disabilita e riabilita dal task in alto a destra?
<tux75> che task è?
<krabador> tux75, che ubuntu stai usando ?
<tux75> kubuntu
<krabador> tux75, questo va detto prima
<tux75> o meglio una ubuntu con
<tux75> su cui ho messo kde
<krabador> tux75, <tux75> salve room. ho fatto qualcosa di sbagliato e ora la mia ubuntu non vede più i segnali della wlan0. in pratica posso collegarmi col cavo, ma il mio notebook non vede più i segnali wireless.
<krabador> tux75, se dici ubuntu, io posso segnalarti in base al suo ambiente grafico
<tux75> beh è una ubuntu, ma gli ho messo kde.. non è la fine del mondo. cmq ok, ho capito l'antifona.
<krabador> tux75, riavvia, carica la sessione con unity
<krabador> tux75, non è la fine del mondo per te che lo sai e non devi star a segnalare comandi / consigli di assistenza
<tux75> uff e pensare che io ho messo kde perché odio unity :D
<krabador> tux75, se il medico ti chiede una cosa, che fai , gli dai mezze informazioni?
<tux75> basta riavviare il login?
<krabador> tux75, carica per favore unity
<krabador> riavvia la macchina
<tux75> ok.
<krabador> riproponi lo stesso scenario
<alfredd> krabador: ho cambiato il server in principale, ma mi apre una seconda finestra quando chiudo la prima. ti posto quello che c'è scritto
<krabador> e vai con Dio
<krabador> no
<krabador> alfredd, no
<krabador> chiudi direttametne
<krabador> alfredd, ce la fai a fare direttamente quello che ti viene detto?
<alfredd> e dice ricarica, o chiudi?
<krabador> alfredd, mi vuoi dire
<krabador> io
<krabador> cosa ti ho chiesto di fare?
<alfredd> hai detto chiudere.
<krabador> e allora?
<alfredd> ok
<krabador> devo venire a chiudere io?
<alfredd> chiuso. ora ho inviato in terminale di nuovo sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<alfredd> sta elaborando
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13217506/
<krabador> alfredd, nessun errore?
<alfredd> no.
<krabador> alfredd, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<alfredd> ha dato solo il link a paste
<krabador> alfredd, puo' metterci tempo
<alfredd> si
<alfredd> sta lavorando
<alfredd> cos'è il comando che fa l'aggiornamento?
<krabador> si
<alfredd> capito.
<Rambo> Sera a tutti, ho una domanda che mi sto facendo da un po, è possibile far partire un live di una distro senza metterla su dvd o pendrive? ho notato che da unetbootin c'è l opzione, ne sapete qualcosa? se si fa una partizione si potrebbe anche installarla direttamente? secondo voi è fattibile?
<alfredd> krabador: mi hanno consigliato di installare una versione più leggera.
<alfredd> mi pare Lubuntu
<alfredd> (o forse Kubuntu non ricordo bene.)
<krabador> kubuntu non è piu' leggera
<alfredd> perchè ho un laptop di 10 anni fa. un giga di ram e un processore vecchio.
<alfredd> ah allora Lubuntu?
<krabador> alfredd, elenca cpu , quantitativo di ram, e scheda video
<krabador> Rambo, "se si fa una partizione" ---> le istallazioni normalissime finiscono in partizionio
<krabador> Rambo, te la stai facendo da un po' , questa domanda, per quale motivo di scenario?
<Rambo> cosi, solo perche mi piace provare
<Rambo> per la partizione la dovrei fare solo da live?
<alfredd> Intel® Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz; ram 992,8 MiB; Grafica Intel® 915GM x86/MMX/SSE2
<krabador> alfredd, lubuntu
<alfredd> perfetto.
<alfredd> cosa devo fare per passare da ubuntu a lubuntu?
<krabador> Rambo, se vuoi installare un sistema operativo, un supporto di installazione deve partire nella macchina
<krabador> alfredd, reinstallare
<Rambo> krabador l ultima parte non l ho capita tanto xD
<krabador> !chat | Rambo
<ubot-it> Rambo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Rambo> ok grazie e scusatemi
<alfredd> ho capito. ma secondo te seguendo le istruzioni per l'installazione di lubuntu in automatico avrò una partizione per boot di  nuovo piccola come quella che ho ora?
<krabador> alfredd, no
<krabador> non criptare niente
<krabador> e non succede nulla
<alfredd> criptare?
<alfredd> io mica cripto!!
<krabador> non ti ho accoltellato un figlio , non ti scaldare
<alfredd> in lubuntu c'è libreoffice?
<akis24> alfredd: stessi programmi di ubuntu
<alfredd> ah bene.
<alfredd> senti qui ha finito. questo ì il paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13217666/
<akis24> alfredd: e comunque se non trovi qualcosa preinstallato dai repo li installi
<alfredd> e posso sempre accedere al vostro supporto via chat?
<akis24> alfredd: bene ha finito  .. si che puoi accedere
<alfredd> ok grazie ragazzi, per il supporto e tutti gli interventi. siete gentilissimi.
<alfredd> buona serata.
<akis24> grazie a krabador  ...
<alfredd> grazie a krabador a cristian_c e a te...
<akis24> figurati ..
<alfredd> a tutti. prima ho visto che ha risposto anche un altro nick che ricordo c'è sempre in chat.
<alfredd> ciao
<akis24> ciao
<faber17> ciao a tutti, qualcuno di voi ha mai usato l'applicazione parawiev? mi crasha appena la lancio dandomi il messaggio "illegal instruction (core dumped)"
<cristian_c> !info paraview
<ubot-it> paraview (source: paraview): Parallel Visualization Application. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.1.0+dfsg+1-2build1 (wily), package size 40521 kB, installed size 170486 kB
<cristian_c> faber17: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> esulu: non ricevo privati
<cristian_c> esulu: scrivi nel canale per il supporto
<esulu> ho migrato joomla sul ubuntu server
<esulu> m ifunzioan tutto tranne che non riesco piu ad accedere a back end m ida la pagina bianca
<esulu> volevo sapere se devo settare qualche cosa in particolare sul server apache d iubuntu server
<esulu> qualcuno di voi ha mai avuto modo di fare questo?
<cristian_c> esulu: completamente bianca?
<esulu> si
<esulu> completamente bianca prima ho provato a vedere i permessi e ti dico ormai ho datto RW a tutto
<esulu> ma no nho risolto niente :-(
<cristian_c> esulu: magari spiega esattamente tutto quello che hai fatto
<cristian_c> per filo e per segno
<esulu> server A quello di partenza server B quello di arrivo parliamo di due server ubuntu. Primo passo fare il backup di tutti DB dal server A
<esulu> importare tutti DB in mysql server B,
<esulu> creare un virtaul host sul server B esattamente come server A
<esulu> migrare la cartella che conteneva tutto joomla dal server A al server B
<esulu> usando il link sul server B funzioa tutto tutte le pagine si vedono e questo mi fa pensare che i vari db importati funzionano
<esulu> ma quando vado http://ip/administrator/login
<esulu> mett ouser name e password
<esulu> mi si apre una pagina bianca e basta
<esulu> secondo te posso esaminare qualche log
<esulu> in particolare
<esulu> che ne dici?
<cristian_c> esulu: ah, ok, quindi apache funziona
<esulu> cristian_c: si apache2 funziona
<esulu> assolutamente
<esulu> cristian_c: è un casino giusto?
<Retlawb> buona sera
<Retlawb> Ho un problema con un'istallazione in dualboot con win10 ed ubuntu 15.10
<Retlawb> installo ubuntu, in modo automatico dopo avergli creato spazio tolto il secure boot etc etc
<Retlawb> tutto funziona-
<Retlawb> quando riavvio parte il grub
<Retlawb> perfetto.
<Retlawb> dopo qualche tempo, al riavvio non parte + il grup ma win10.
<Retlawb> why?
<Retlawb> al win10 ho disabilitato la partenza veloce
<Retlawb> se da win 10 faccio lo start "speciale" trovo la boot linux facendo partire ubuntu regolarmente
<Retlawb> con grub.
<Retlawb> se riavvio, patre sempre e solo win10
<Retlawb> Ovviamente non sono un esperto e per tanto chiedo il vostro aiuto
<Retlawb> Ringrazio fin da ora per l'aiuto e la pazienza
<Retlawb> cosa o dove sbaglio?
<Retlawb> qualcuno può darmi qualche dritta?
<Retlawb> ?
<Carlin0> Retlawb, non conosco uefi , ma guarda le impostazioni di boot nel bios
<noob95> Buonasera!
<noob95> Qualsiasi sistema con kernel ubuntu che monto mi da' il classico problema di driver con la mia scheda video AMD.
<noob95> Mi legge come prima cosa due schede (Seymour e Beavercreek), ma Xubuntu (ad esempio) non mi fornisce la possibilità di scegliere i driver proprietari amd per leggerle
<noob95> Come posso risolvere? Ho saputo che su 15.10 non c'è ancora il Catalyst funzionante
<Retlawb> di fatto a installazione fresca tutto funziona, cosa succede dopo?
<noob95> Finisco l'installazione, lancio Xubuntu e si spegne lo schermo.
<noob95> Lancio in Recovery e mi monta dei driver con palesi problemi dato che la risoluzione scende di parecchio
<noob95> In Kubuntu risolvevo andando sul Driver Manager e segnando (infinite volte, perchè me lo chiedeva sempre finchè non chiudevo io) fglrx su Beavercreek e fglrx-update su Seymour
<noob95> Su Xubuntu però il problema persiste e non riesco a montare i driver
<noob95> (domanda velocissima: è vero che nella 15.10 i driver AMD "fglrx" non funzionano vero? Perchè se no ho ulteriori problemi con le nuove versioni)
<Carlin0> noob95, a quanto ho sentito ci sono de problemi coi driver pacchettizzati deb
<Carlin0> fglrx
<noob95> Ti ringrazio Carlin0. Sapresti consigliarmi allora qualche soluzione? Purtroppo (o per fortuna) all'Università ci hanno imposto di utilizzare sistemi Linux
<noob95> ma è da più di due mesi che impazzisco con il mio portatile (Toshiba Satellite 750D-1G8) perchè non monta NESSUN sistema Ubuntu SENZA PROBLEMI.
<noob95> Con Kubuntu avevo risolto montando i Driver Proprietari manualmente, ma il KDE mi crea problemi elevati (Plasma crasha in continuazione, la RAM è sempre al massimo)
<Carlin0> noob95, non uso quella scheda quindi non saprei , infatti per quello ho detto "ho sentito"
<Carlin0> noob95, ma che scheda video è di preciso ?
<noob95> Rispondo subito
<Carlin0> kde5 è ancora immaturo
<Carlin0> se devi installare kubuntu vai sulla 14.04
<noob95> AMD Radeon™ HD 6640G2 Dual Graphics
<noob95> Ma è una APU, CPU e GPU insieme
<Carlin0> a8 a6 ... qualcosa di simile insomma
<noob95> Sisi A8 precisa
<noob95> Il problema è: Mint è troppo lento per i lavori che faccio, Ubuntu non monta.
<Carlin0> meno male :P avevo idea di comprarne una LOL
<noob95> Ahahaha felice di esserti stato utile!
<Carlin0> noob95, se hai detto che con kubuntu risolvevi prova con il 14.04
<noob95> Non so per altre versioni, ma la mia ha dato solo problemi.
<Carlin0> ma non oltre , quelli dopo hanno kde5 che è ancora immaturo
<noob95> Ho notato!
<noob95> Ti ringrazio per l'aiuto!
<noob95> Anzi, VI ringrazio :)
<Carlin0> figurati :o)
<Retlawb> qualche idea?
<Retlawb> qualche suggerimento?
<Retlawb> buona serata
<wuolfit> ciao a tutti belli e brutti
<wuolfit> il mio problema e' questo ho 2 pc linux collegati alla stessa rete....quello che vorrei fare e' : metre uso il pc1 collegandomi via ssh al pc2 vorrei eseguire un programma nel pc2 il cui gui grafico viene visualizzato nel pc1. So che esiste il comando export display ma che sintassi devo usare???? e quali sono i comandi da usare nel pc1 (quello che uso io) e quali sono quelli da usare nel pc2 (quello remoto)????
<Matte-o> Hola
<wuolfit> ciao matteo
<Matte-o> Ho riscontrato un problemuccio durante la fase di booting, potreste aiutarmi?
<wuolfit> che tipo di problema?
<Matte-o> Non riesco a far partire il cd con il file iso di ubuntu
<Matte-o> continua a dirmi di inserire un device ma io ce l'ho messo, ho provato anche con altri so ma mi da lo stesso problema
<Carlin0> Matte-o, come lo hai masterizzato ?
<Matte-o> con il maserizzatore del pc
<Carlin0> a parte che ci va un dvd e non u cd
<Matte-o> per questo chido
<wuolfit> 1 come hai masterizzato il cd???? spiego la domanda hai creato un cd dati con l'iso dentro o hai aperto l'iso con un programma di masterizzazione ed hai creato un disco?
<Matte-o> non si puo fare da cd?
<Carlin0> Matte-o, ma come dati o come immagine ?
<Matte-o> ho fatto un cd dati
<Carlin0> !iso | Matte-o segui questa guida
<ubot-it> Matte-o segui questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<wuolfit> ecco bravo fallo dall'immagine
<Matte-o> mhh
<wuolfit> il cd dati con dentro l'iso non funziona
<wuolfit> hai sbagliato la procedura di masterizzazione
<Carlin0> e ci va un dvd
<Matte-o> ho provato anche wind os ma da lo stesso problema
<Matte-o> wins
<Carlin0> Matte-o, leggi la guida
<Matte-o> ti stop dicendo che ho fatto uguale
<Carlin0> io dico dinoo
<wuolfit> devi aprire l'iso con un programma di masterizzazione mettere un dvd nel masterizzatore e masterizzare
<Carlin0> poi Matte-o se vuoi fare come ti pare prego
<Matte-o> non intendevo essere sgarbato ma ho seguito la guida e non va, per questo chiedo
<Carlin0> se hai seguito la guida 1° non hai fatto un cd 2° non hai masterizzato come dati
<Carlin0> quindi o non sai ciò che dici ... o trolli
<Matte-o> quando masterizzi da cd hai l'opzione di usare il cd come una memoria flash
<Matte-o> quindi non mastterizzi niente
<Carlin0> leggi la guida
<Carlin0> ciao ...
<Matte-o> Di grande aiuto ;) bb
<Carlin0> !paga | Matte-o in alternativa ...
<ubot-it> Matte-o in alternativa ...: se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<caveat-> wuolfit: credo che le possibilita' siano o X forwarding tramite ssh, oppure vnc
<wuolfit> caveat....vnc....non ci avevo pensato....a questo punto potrei usare anche teamviewer
<wuolfit> ne esiste anche una versione per linux se non erro
<cristian_c> esulu: beh, se fosse un problema di apache, dovresti controllare il log di apache
<cristian_c> esulu: alttimenti il problema potrebbe riguardare joomla o il software che stai utilizzando sul server
<wuolfit> ciao a tutti e grazie
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-11
<Adry8080> Salve  volevo sapere se per mx4 ubuntu si può aggiornare a 15.10 e come grazie
<akis24> Adry8080: spiega meglio  che versione hai al momento ?
<Adry8080> Sul meizu  MX4 ubuntu editin la versione 15.04
<akis24> Adry8080: non saprei riguardo  allo smartphone ma di solito gli avanzamenti di versione se disponibili li segnala il sistema dal gestore degli aggiornamenti
<akis24> Adry8080: se hai il gestore degli aggiornamenti aprilo e verifica se viene indicata la possibilita' di avanzare di versione
<Adry8080> sono uno dei pochi che le la e volevo sapere perché sul PC ho la verzione 15.10 e volevo sapere grazie comunque
<akis24> Adry8080: sul pc è diverso che sullo smartphone ..
<Adry8080> e si ma avendo il terminale pure sul telefono credevo che dovevo inserire qualche formula
<akis24> Adry8080: no aspetta che sia disponibile ..
<Adry8080> Sono tornato akis24
<Adry8080> per il Mx4 ubuntu aggiornamento a versione 15.10
<akis24> Adry8080: io starei attento comunque leggi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=600145
<akis24> !chat | Adry8080
<ubot-it> Adry8080: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pam> #crx
<pam> join #crx
<lagigia> ciao! buongiorno a tutti!
<lagigia> c'è qualcuno che mi può dare qualche consiglio sull'installazione di ubuntu su un asus transfomer?
<krabador> lagigia, puoi indicare il modello preciso?
<lagigia> asus t100t
<krabador> lagigia, è un device problematico
<lagigia> immaginavo
<krabador> lagigia, puoi provare a scaricare la iso 64 bit di ubuntu, formattare una pendrive, scaricare universal usb installer, scaricare il bootloader modificato
<lagigia> per il tablet?
<lagigia> siamo già oltre le mie possiblità
<lagigia> direi che in autonomia faccio un po' fatica a sto punto
<ExPBoy> lagigia, se vuoi un consiglio tienitelo così come è
<krabador> metterlo nella cartella efi/boot
<krabador> cercare di farlo partire in boot
<akenobis> come risolvo con la chiavetta per internet con lubuntu
<ExPBoy> akenobis, non viene riconosciuta?
<akenobis> no
<ExPBoy> nemmeno come memoria di massa?
<akenobis> come memoria di massa si
<ExPBoy> akenobis, prova averificare se ci sono i driver per linux all'interno
<akenobis> ok
<akenobis> non ci sono
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> allora non so che dirti
<krabador> akenobis, formatta fat32
<krabador> !usbwin | akenobis
<ubot-it> akenobis: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> assicurati di aver selezionato il parametro giusto da bios
<ExPBoy> scusa krabador forse hai letto male si tratta di chiavetta internet
<krabador> ok, modello , e lsusb, di grazia...
<ExPBoy> ecco
<krabador> manca la sincerità... sono tempi strani
<lagigia> ExPBoy perchè?
<lagigia> vorrei che recuperasse un po' di prestanza, che fosse immune ai virus etc!
<noob95> Buongiorno a tutti, sono tornato dopo aver risolto il mio problema di ieri.
<noob95> Ho montato Xubuntu 15.04 e funziona tutto perfettamente
<akis24> noob95:  se hai risolto .. sei a posto
<noob95> Ora però il problema è la luminosità. I tasti FN
<noob95> funzionano perfettamente, ma anche se modifico il file grub con "acpi_backlight=vendor" oppure con "acpi_osi=Linux"
<noob95> la luminosità non si modifica (anche se la barra della luminosità sale e scende sia da impostazioni sia da tasti fn)
<akis24> noob95: modello portatile ?
<noob95> Toshiba Satellite L750D-1G8
<noob95> APU A8 con scheda grafica Radeon HD 6420
<akis24> noob95:  non saprei aiutarti
<noob95> akis24: ti ringrazio lo stesso per l'aiuto! Spero che qualcun altro sappia dirmi qualcosa.. E' una cosa un po' snervante considerando il consumo consistente di batteria in luminosità sempre alta
<akis24> noob95: riprova piu' tardi magari qualcuno puo' aiutarti
<noob95> akis24: Grazie mille! A più tardi allora :)
<sus> ciao, posso fare una domanda?
<akis24> sus: se riguarda ubuntu si certo
<sus> stavo installando i driver proprietari di nvidia, mi da un problema con  nouveau
<akis24> sus: installavi come ? da dove ?
<sus> ho eseguito il .run del driver scaricato dal sito di nvidia
<akis24> sus:  i driver nvidia vanno installati dai repo ufficiali " menu impostazioni → driver aggiuntivi
<sus> ah..
<sus> beh ma ormai ho fatto cosi
<akis24> sus: male ti tocca rimuoverli e poi reinstallarli usando la procedura che ti ho detto
<sus> mi ha cambiato un file dentro modproble.d
<sus> ma nouveau non agisce sul kernel
<sus> ?
<akis24> !nvidia | sus
<ubot-it> sus: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<sus> quindi disinstallo nouveau , reboot, e lo reinstallo per poi scaricare da driver aggiuntivi_
<sus> giusto?
<akis24> sus: prima dovresti eliminare quanto hai installato
<sus> non credo abbia installato niente di nvidia, se vuoi ti do il log
<sus> fdell'errore
<akis24> sus:  mettilo su paste vediamo
<akis24> !paste | sus
<ubot-it> sus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> sus:  niente pvt scrivi in canale
<sus> non ci riesco kappa
<akis24> sus: il log come ti ho scritto mettilo su paste  e poi posta il link della pagina
<sus> paste.ubuntu.com/13228150/
<sus> fantastico xd
<akis24> sus: sembra non abbia fatto danni  installa come ti ho indicato prima
<sus> nvidia mi ha cambiato un file dentro modprobe.d , insdtallo comunque?=
<akis24> sus:  apri il terminale e dai  sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current e metti sempre su paste
<sus> dice che non ho il pacchetto
<akis24> sus: posta il contenuto di modprobe.d  e ti ripeto ancora posta... devo vedere anche io
<sus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13228242/
<sus> il nome del file e' nvidia-installer-disable-nouveau
<akis24> sus:  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf    restituisce qualcosa ?
<sus> file o directory non esistente
<akis24> sus:  echo 'nouveau' | sudo tee -a / etc / modules
<sus> ho uno xorg.conf.d
<akis24> sus:  lascia stare e fai quanto scritto
<sus> esce nouveau
<akis24> sus riavvia e poi installi i driver seguendo la procedura indicata
<sus> quindi il file che mi ha messo l'installatore diu nvidia posso ignorarlo_
<sus> ?
<akis24> sus si ora ignoralo al limite dopo installando i driver ufficiali sara' disabilitato automaticamente al riavvio
<sus> mhh
<sus> mi continua a dare il problema del nouveau... non me li fa installare
<akis24> sus:  e quando li avresti disinstallati i nouveau ?
<sus> non li ho disinstallati, ma i driver proprietari hanno questo conflitto con il nouveau
<akis24> sus: l'ultimo comando che hai eseguito forza il sistema a usare i nouveau  ad ogni modo puoi commentare  #blacklist nouveau come vedi  oltre non saprei dirti
<sus> puo essere che non mi riconosca il chip grafico
<sus> ?
<sus> e per questo non installi i driver?
<krabador> sus dal latino?
<akis24> sus: sono presenti i driver non sono disinstallati  di solito quando si installano nvida vengono messi in blacklist per evitare conflitti
<akis24> nvidia*
<akis24> sus: comunque krabador  è un esperto di sistema  ..
<sus> dici che secondo te puo aiutarmi_
<akis24> ehhh altroche' molto meglio di me sus
<sus> asd ;\
<sus> grazie comunque
<sus> krabador posso chiederti una mano?
<krabador> sus, NVIDIA-Linux-quellochesia.run --uninstall
<krabador> nella cartella in cui ce l'hai
<krabador> da terminale
<sus> asd
<krabador> eh
<krabador> sus, non ti conviene fare supposizioni con un sistema che non conosci
<sus> in che senso?
<krabador> nell'unico senso che ha la frase.
<sus> io non ho fatto supposizioni
<krabador> sus, beh, scaricare software eseguirlo, senza sapere che il sistema ha l'equivalente pacchettizzato installabile dalle risorse ufficiali... è fare supposizioni , e pesanti
<sus> mi spiace..
<krabador> il sistema è tuo.
<sus> non c'e' il pacchetto installato, prima di tutto lo script per l'installazione mi diceva che avrebbe modificato un file per la blacklist di nouveau
<krabador> sus, hai cancellato il run che hai mandato?
<sus> non ho cncellato il file del driver ma non ce l'ho installato
<krabador> sus, e cosa hai fatto ?
<sus> il comando che mi hai dato era per la disinstallazione del .run del driver nvidia
<krabador> sus, senti
<krabador> non metterti a rimescolare carte
<krabador> hai mandato o no , il run scaricato dal sito ?
<sus> si
<krabador> se vuoi assistenza, devi essere preciso nel segnalare cosa hai fatto, e cosa ti si suggerisce di fare
<sus> ok ci provo
<krabador> sus, allora manda il comando che ti ho chiesto
<krabador> sus, non c'è da provare
<krabador> ma da leggere
<sus> non c'e'
<sus> perche prima di installarmelo
<krabador> se puo' essere un problema, chiedi , o fatti affiancare da un amico
<sus> mi dava un errore di conflitto con nouveau
<sus> e non cme lo ha installato per questo
<krabador> sus, e cosa è successo dopo "l'errore di conflitto con nouveau" ?
<sus> sono andato a guardare il log, perche e' cio che m diceva di fare lo script e il risultato e' questo paste.ubuntu.com/13228150/
<krabador> per mandare il run, bisogna chiudere il server grafico
<krabador> non si puo' mandare semplicemente dal terminale del sistema operativo
<sus> ah ok
<krabador> sus, allo stato attuale, qual'è il problema
<sus> non posso installare i driver proprietari,  ho un file dentro modprobe.d che eà stato modificato
<krabador> sus, e cosa stai intendendo adesso per driver proprietari
<sus> quelli di nvidia
<krabador> sus,
<krabador> sveglia
<krabador> il run
<krabador> o quelli proposti dal sistema operativo?
<sus> il run
<sus> che e' lo stesso del sistema operativo
<krabador> sus, allora non credo che tu abbia capito
<krabador> è sconsigliato ufficialmente installare in ubuntu il run scaricato dal sito
<sus> in ogni caso mi da lo stesso problema, pèer questo lho scaricato
<krabador> in quanto ubuntu ha delle personalizzazioni che necessitano dei pacchetti creati apposta, per i driver nvidia, dagli sviluppatori
<krabador> "<sus> in ogni caso mi da lo stesso problema" non ho la palla di vetro
<krabador> se non parli non so
<krabador> non so se mi spiego
<sus> sisi
<krabador> sus, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<sus> poi_
<krabador> sus, il run in ogni caso , quando incontra intoppi nell'installazione, come per esempio la sessione di Xorg attiva, va in errore e non fa modifiche al sistema
<sus> ah, ma ha modificato il file modprobe
<sus> cioe' dentro modprobe.d
<krabador> ls -la /etc/modprobe.d/ | pastebinit
<sus> ha modificato un file
<krabador> incolla il link risultante.
<sus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13228242/
<krabador> sus, prendi per il culo?
<krabador> manda il comando che ti ho dato
<sus> mi da un errore di api
<krabador> sus, torna quando hai voglia di seguire indicazioni
<Uzzi> ciao a tutti. Sto configurando ubuntu 15.10 con bumblebee per una nvidia 610M. tuattavia X non parte perchè sembra mi faccia casino coi monitor. modificando Xorg.conf e mettendo come Screen0 intel e inactive nvidia in ServerLayout al riavvio mi rimette il contrario.
<sus> scusa ma non sono molto pratico, eseguendo il comando che mi dai mi da un errore bad api request
<krabador> sus, hai installato o no pastebinit ?
<sus> si
<krabador> che sistema stai usando?
<sus> ubuntu gnome 3
<krabador> sus, sudo apt-get install curl
<krabador> comman | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> ls -la /etc/modprobe.d/ | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> l'ultimo
<krabador> non il penultimo
<sus> done
<krabador> incolla il link risultante
<sus> https://www.ptpb.pw/8Arp
<krabador> sus, sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-installer-disable-nouveau.conf
<sus> ok
<krabador> sus, ubuntu gnome , quale 14.04 , 15.10  ?
<krabador> sus, sveglia, non ho tutta la ntote
<krabador> *notte
<sus> 15.10
<sus> il file viene generato al riavvio per caso?
<krabador> no, niente viene generato da niente
<krabador> sus, sudo lshw -C video | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> incolla sempre il link
<sus> aspetta
<sus> mhh credo di aver capito il problema
<krabador> sus, senti, non si sta qui a perdere tempo con le paturnie degli utenti, sto seguendo una linea
<krabador> se non hai intenzione di seguirla, chiedi ad altri, o te ne vai
<sus> ho capito, vi ringrazio per il tempo
<sus> non so cosa una persona inesperta possa aver fatto per meritarsi questo, il fatto che voglia imparare non credo meriti questo atteggiamento, anyway gl
<sus> e grazie ancora di tutto
<krabador> sus, il tuo atteggiamento non è proprio quello di chi vuole imparare
<sus> no?
<krabador> ma dissimulatorio, nella richiesta d'assistenza
<krabador> un conto è chiedere informazioni , un conto è rimescolare le carte in tavola confondendo chi sta fornendo assistenza
<krabador> questo canale ha il log, puoi tranquillamente andare a rileggere cio' che hai scritto
<sus> se sono confuso io come faccio ad essere chiaro
<bobby> sera a tutti, qualcuno puo aiutarmi con il comando dd?
<krabador> !chat | bobby
<ubot-it> bobby: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bobby> scusate sbaglio mio, pensavo andasse bene anche qui
<rodri86> Buonasera a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | rodri86
<ubot-it> rodri86: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<rodri86> potrei chiedere delle info riguardo un problema che ho?
<krabador> se il problema riguarda ubuntu, chiedi quello che ti pare a riguardo
<krabador> questo canale è qui apposta
<rodri86> Si, grazie mille. Premetto che sono un neofita e non conosco bene linux e ubuntu. Ho appena installato lubuntu 15.10 su un hp compaq 6720s. Il problema è che non mi da connessione internet, ne tramite cavo ne tramite wifi. Suppongo  sia un problema di driver, come posso fare per risolvere?
<krabador> rodri86, apri il terminale sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> rodri86, salvi il contenuto in un file di testo, di cui fai un pastebin da una macchina connessa,ed incolli qui il link
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rodri86> ok ho fatto tutto. come lo allego il pastebin? (scusate l'ignoranza cosmica)
<rodri86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13230051/
<krabador> rodri86, beh, non ci sono problemi all'hardware di rete...
<krabador> rodri86, attacca il cavo lan, manda ifconfig, stessa cosa
<krabador> rodri86, manda pure iwconfig
<rodri86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13230146/  - iw config
<rodri86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13230155/   - ip config
<rodri86> scusate, ho cambiato cavo lan e ora il pc cn ubuntu si è connesso a internet, però mi da ancora problemi il wifi
<krabador> rodri86, con il cavo lan attaccato, digita software-properties-gtk
<krabador> vai nell'ultima tab a destra, e dimmi cosa appare
<rodri86> "no additional drivers available"
<krabador> rodri86, da quando hai installato non hai mai collegato ad internet ?
<rodri86> adesso è stato il primo tentativo riuscito. prima non mi faceva connettere, in nessun modo
<krabador> rodri86, allora sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> rodri86, lspci -nn -d 14e4: | pastebinit
<rodri86> al momento sto facendo un software upadate.. appena finisce faccio tutto
<krabador> rodri86, il secondo e terzo comando si occupavano di quello
<krabador> in modo da monitorizzare il risultato e
<krabador> e vedere se c'erano problemi
<krabador> rodri86, cerca di non prendere iniziative, se chiedi supporto
<rodri86> ok scusate
<krabador> ormai...
<krabador> alla fine degli aggiornamenti , se si concludono senza errori, riavvia, vedi se hai problemi
<rodri86> fatto. continua a non funzionare il wifi. eseguo quei comandi e posto tutto
<krabador> rodri86, magari evita l'aggiornamento
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> sorry
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador>  sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> lspci -nn -d 14e4: | pastebinit
<krabador> iwconfig | pastebinit
<rodri86> li posso fare consecutivamente e postare tutto in un unica soluzione o li devo fare one by one?
<krabador> rodri86, magari mescolali pure col mestolo
<krabador> rodri86, uno alla volta
<krabador> e da sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<rodri86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13230432/
<rodri86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13230441/
<rodri86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13230446/
<rodri86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13230450/
<Ab3L> ciao. non riesco a chiudere vlc. ho provato da shell col comando "kill 4189" ma l'applicazione mi rimane aperta (ho due processi vlc in corso, il 4189 e il 3466, ma nessuno dei due vuole chiudersi). Mi dareste dei consigli, senza dover riavviare il pc?
<caveat-> Ab3L: kill -9 PID
<Ab3L> ecco. grazie caveat-
<Ab3L> facevo -s 15 al posto di -9
<krabador> rodri86, software-properties-gtk, menu a tendina "scarica da" seleziona i principali internazionali
<krabador> chiudi la finestra , torna sul terminale, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> rodri86, lspci -nn -d 14e4: | pastebinit      ---> con precisione, esattamente come lo vedi
<rodri86> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13230702/
<krabador> rodri86, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<rodri86> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13230748/
<krabador> rodri86, senti
<krabador> è la terza volta che te lo mando quel comando
<krabador> li vuoi mettere i : o no?
<krabador> lspci -nn -d 14e4: | pastebinit  ---> lo devi ESATTAMENTE mandare COSÌ .
<rodri86> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13230832/
<rodri86> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13230834/
<krabador> rodri86, rfkill list | pastebinit
<krabador> rodri86, va a verificare se il router a cui ti connetti , è impostato su 802.11N
<rodri86> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13230913/
<rodri86> si è impostato su quello
<krabador> rodri86, impostalo su "auto "
<krabador> o g
<rodri86> scusami ma non ci riesco. sono sulle impsotazioni del modem.
<rodri86> Grazie comunque dell'aiuto. Provo a risolvere in altro modo. Una buona serata a tutti
<krabador> rodri86, dipende dal firmware del modem, va nella sezione del wifi
<krabador> rodri86, hai 14e4:4315 rev 01 , che da problemi in corrispondenza di 802.11N
<krabador> nel momento in cui imposti un'altra modalità e da ancora problemi , si puo' solo tentare un'altro driver
<krabador> rodri86, puoi vedere http://askubuntu.com/a/60395
<krabador> a riguardo
<rodri86> ok Grazie mille
<krabador> rodri86, leggi BROADCOM WIRELESS TABLE
<rodri86> ok grazie. vediamo se riesco
<cristian_c> #linux-rockchip
<krabador> buaahahahah
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-12
<glpiana> ola
<Guest57740> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho un pc in dual boot con ubuntu 15.10, voglio formattare la partizione di ubuntu e installare la 14.04 LTS . Ho creato una  liveUSB con il creatore di dischi di ubuntu ma se provo a riavviare il pc mi si riavvia normalmente accedendo a Ubuntu 15.10. Qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi come fare?0
<Carlin0> Guest57740, come l'hai creata la chiavetta ?
<Carlin0> ah .. scusa non avevo letto bene
<Carlin0> Guest57740, hai settato il boot dal bios ?
<Guest57740> no, in effetti
<Guest57740> come faccio?
<ExPBoy> Guest57740, come hai installato il 15.10?
<Carlin0> non tutti i bios sono uguali , entri nel bios e cerchi nella sezione boot
<Guest57740> aggiornando
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> quindi avevu già la versione precedente?
<ExPBoy> avevi
<Guest57740> si
<ExPBoy> e come l'hai installata?
<Guest57740> sono anni che uso ubuntu
<ExPBoy> eh e non sai settare il bios per il boot usb?
<Carlin0> Guest57740, sempre che il tuo pc supporti il boot da usb ovviamente
<ExPBoy> per quello volevo sapere come ha installato
<ExPBoy> ma non lo dice
<Carlin0> è timido
<Guest57740> il problema che adesso dalla versione 15.04 e ancor peggio con la 15.10 il computer si impalla e noto che anche se ho pochi programmi aperti mi occupa tutta la ram. Siccome non riesco a lavorare voglio provare con una LTS e vedere se non ho problemi
<ExPBoy> Guest57740, ti è stato detto come fare
<Guest57740> ho installato anni fa con una liveUSB, è un'operazione che non ho fatto più di due volte nella vita
<Guest57740> ok setterò il bios e farò ripartire la macchina da usb
<Guest57740> adesso voglio farvi una domanda
<ExPBoy> Guest57740, mica sei obbligato
<Guest57740> riscontrate problemi con la versione 15.10 ? Il mio pc con firefox, o libreoffice si blocca, la schermata diventa grigia, poi ritorna bianca   , è praticamente difficile lavorarci. riscontrate  problemi?
<Guest57740> obbligato a fare cosa ExPBoy
<ExPBoy> a settare il bios ecc
<Carlin0> Guest57740, di che pc stiamo parlando ?
<ExPBoy> Guest57740, una curiosità ecco appunto
<ExPBoy> Guest57740, siamo in un canale di supporto quindi niente privato anche perchè vedo solo che ci provi ma ho disabilitato
<Guest57740> i5 con 8G di ram
<Carlin0> Guest57740, che cpu quanta ram e che scheda video
<Carlin0> bhe direi che come requisiti ci sei dentro
<Guest57740> la macchina è anche abbastanza nuova, il problema è che non sto riuscendo a lavorare per i continui blocchi
<Guest57740> adesso voglio chiedervi, voi riscontrate problemi? Avete idea di come ripristinare le cose e mantenere la versione 15.10 oppure mi consigliate di passare alla 14.04LTS
<Carlin0> si però scusa se ci lavori l'avresti dovuto sapere da te che è meglio usare una versione + stabile (LTS)
<Guest57740> onestamente uso ubunto dalla versione 9 e aggiorno sempre ogni 6 mesi, mai avuto questi problemi
<Carlin0> sei stato fortunato diciamo
<Guest57740> diciamo
<Guest57740> tu che versione usi?
<Carlin0> le nuove release appena state rilasciate spesso hanno qualche problemino
<Carlin0> che poi magari viene risolto
<Guest57740> certo
<Carlin0> Guest57740, io : 1° non lavoro col pc ,2° non uso ubuntu
<Guest57740> ascolta secondo te è meglio formattare oppure fare l'avanzamento di versione
<Guest57740> posso chiederti che cosa usi?
<Carlin0> formatta e installa la lts
<Carlin0> debian
<Carlin0> (ora mi picchieranno)
<Guest57740> non io
<Guest57740> secondo te quando ci sarà la nuova LTS ad aprile prossimo l'aggiornamento si fa o si aspetta finchè la 14.04LTS non è più supportata
<akis24> Guest57740: reinstalla da zero e usa la 14.04.3 LTS  supportata fino al 2019  e crea la usb da winz non usare creatore dischi ha un bug ..
<akis24> !winusb | Guest57740
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<akis24> !usbwin | Guest57740
<ubot-it> Guest57740: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<akis24> Guest57740: all'avvio del pc entra nel bios e alla voce " boot " imposta come prima periferica di avvio la usb
<Guest57740> grazie akis24
<akis24> di nulla
<Guest57740> dimmi per favore quando sarà necessario passare alla successiva versione LTS?
<akis24> Guest57740:  la versione 16.04 LTS  sara' rilasciata aprile 2016  poi eventualmente avanzerai di versione da LTS  alla nuova LTS
<akis24> Guest57740: comunque non è necessario ma opzionale visto che la 14.04.3 attuale è supportata fino al 2019
<Uzzi> esiste un whowto per bumblee con ubuntu 15.10
<Uzzi> ?
<akis24> !nvidia | Uzzi
<ubot-it> Uzzi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<checco> ciao a tutti
<checco> avrei un problema,,,,vorrei ripristinare  ubnut , a seguito di modifica partizione in quanto avevo avut un problema con l hd
<Carlin0> che modifica checco ?
<krabador> che hai fatto
<checco> ridimensionato la partizione
<ExPBoy> aia
<checco> non riuscivo a fare piu il boot,
<Carlin0> basta che ripristini il grub
<krabador> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<checco> e allora tendando in tutti i modi, ho modificato le partizioni
<checco> devo aver cancellato anche il grub, penso,
<ExPBoy> checco, a questo punto reinstalla
<Carlin0> ma va
<Carlin0> ripristina il grub e sei a posto
<checco> vi posso postare, se mi date il comando, lo schema delle partizioni, cosi magari vi mostro la situazione
<checco> _
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<checco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13238089/ in sda3 avevo ubuntu e quindi un sacco di documenti che non posso cancellare
<checco> in sda2 ce windows, anche se lo odio,ma vorrei tenerlo ancora un mesetto, vorrei evitare di perdere i dati ubuntu
<Carlin0> checco, hai uefi ?
<checco> cioe-
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<checco> non riesco a fare punt di domanda scusate
<checco> ho un bios normale,,
<Carlin0> e allora segui la guida per il ripristino del grub
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<checco> perfetto, speriamo funzioni,,,,
<checco> vi faro- sapere
<checco> grazie intanto
<ExPBoy> certo
<krabador> checco, alle 13:28, hai letto?
<ExPBoy> persi 10 minuti?
<checco> raga sto leggendo
<checco> ma penso di non aver capito
<ExPBoy> ?
<checco> il grub si installa sulla partizione dove risiede il sistema operativo_
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> il grub lo installi sul MBR
<Carlin0> ma prima devi montare la partizione in cui risiede ....
<Carlin0> insomma basta che segui la guida
<checco> raga ce lho fatta, il grub e installato, ma la partizione ubuntu non e disponibile, all avvio, solo winzozz
<checco> ripeto, avevo modificato la partizione,la dimensione stessa, non e che adesso ubuntu non riesco piu a renderlo bootabile_
<krabador> checco, carica la sessione live, attacca cavo lan o se funziona la wireless entra qui
<krabador> apri gpartted
<krabador> fa screenshot
<krabador> !image | checco
<ubot-it> checco: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> maneggiare le partizioni , se si tiene al proprio sistema, non si fa per tentativi ed errori
<checco> kabradr, sono in live, perfetto
<krabador> !chi | checco
<ubot-it> checco: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<checco> #ubuntu-it: kabrador perfetto
<krabador> non credo proprio
<krabador> checco, "puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab" ...
<checco> krabador:  ok
<checco> https://imgur.com/FMMKPqJ eccolo
<checco> krabador:  eccolo
<krabador> com'era la situazione precedente?
<checco> uguale, solo che e uscito un punto esclamativo in piu ! krabador
<krabador> checco, hai detto di aver maneggiato con le partizioni
<krabador> qual'era la situazione precedente?
<krabador> checco, sicuro di aver seguito correttamente la procedura di ripristino di grub?
<checco> aaa, caito, avevo solo ubuntu, e la partizione attuale di ubuntu, fu stata modificata, spostato file, casini ecc ecc krabador
<krabador> checco, software-properties-gtk, metti le spunte a multiverse universe, la togli a sources, e cd rom , chiudi , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<checco> si eseguita da terminale,,,,, perfettamente,,, ho cambiato qualche cosa perche la partizione ubuntu e su sda3 remix_tj
<krabador> "casini ecc ecc"
<krabador> checco, va montata la partizione ubuntu ,durante la guida, e devi dirgli appunto /dev/sda3 , l'hai fatto correttamente?
<checco> krabador:  ho la disgrafia, scusate ogni tanto inverto e sbaglio lettere
<checco> si si, montata krabador
<checco> grub parte correttamente, solo che mi da solo windows nella selezione
<checco> krabador:  cosa e quel software/propietares ecc ecc_
<krabador> checco, quando hai intenzione di farlo?
<krabador> non ho tutto il giorno
<checco> cioe_non ho capito, cosa devo fare krabador
<checco> hheheh
<krabador> magari digitarlo nel terminale?
<checco> a ok
<checco> sto eseguendo
<checco> fatto krabador
<krabador> eh
<nick10> ciao io ho un problema di driver. Non riesco a utilizzare un adattatore wifi (dlink wireless g usb adapter DWL-G122) potreste aiutarmi?
<nick10> ah dimenticavo tutto questo su ubuntu 10.04 lts
<krabador> nick10, stai scrivendo da ubuntu, collegato col cavo?
<krabador> nick10, 10.04 è andata
<gigirock> nick10, apri il terminale , togli la chiavetta aspetti 3 secondi , la inserisci e poi ci pastebinni il risultato di "dmesg"
<krabador> passa a 14.04.3 o 15.10
<nick10> si lo so che è obsoleta però è l'unica che gira bene su quel pc
<gigirock> nick10, modello pc ?
<nick10> ...visto che è molto vecchio
<nick10> vuoi sapere ilmodello della chiavetta o del pc ?
<krabador> nick10, ad aprile del 2010 non ne andavano di chiavette che adesso vanno alla grande
<krabador> nick10, come la tua
<gigirock> nick10, apri il terminale , togli la chiavetta aspetti 3 secondi , la inserisci e poi ci pastebinni il risultato di "dmesg"
<krabador> gigirock, un attimo
<krabador> nick10, per favore, elenca le caratteristiche del pc
<nick10> gigirock che vuoi dire con "pastebinni"?
<krabador> nick10, rispondi
<gigirock> !paste | nick10
<ubot-it> nick10: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Corsaro> ciao a tutti ,alle prese finalmente con LInux ,da totale neofita chiedo 2 cose
<Corsaro> come si fà a vedere qual'è la versione installata
<Carlin0> Corsaro, lsb_release -a
<Corsaro> e se e possibile utilizzare il lettore floppy -disk?
<krabador> Corsaro, alle prese di un linux che non hai installato tu?
<krabador> Corsaro, è possibile
<Corsaro> non ,un amico
<krabador> apri il terminale e manda il comando che ti ha segnalato Carlin0
<Corsaro> bene
<krabador> Corsaro, e ti connetti dal GARR con una macchina con il floppy?
<Corsaro> ..e per vedere  se funziona il floppy disk?
<krabador> Corsaro, potresti anche comunicare il risultato del comando
<krabador> prima di fare altre domande
<Corsaro> 9.04
<Carlin0> ai ai ai
<Corsaro> dolore???
<Carlin0> ottima release ma fuori supporto
<Corsaro> iniziamo bene
<Corsaro> però....una  cortesia .........
<Corsaro> ho appena detto cheson................ neofita
<krabador> Corsaro, un neofita che viene a chiedere di un sistema di aprile del 2009
<Corsaro> quindi....... piano con  gli  ......splendidi
<Corsaro> ecco vedi Kabrador
<krabador> Corsaro, diciamo che puzza di presa per il culo
<Corsaro> te devi  essere d iquelli ..
<Corsaro> ??????????
<krabador> !chat | Corsaro
<ubot-it> Corsaro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Corsaro> non capisco
<Corsaro> quindi ...
<Corsaro> mi hanno installato una versione inutile???
<krabador> Corsaro, non viene fornito supporto a versioni di ubuntu non supportate
<Corsaro> se sapessi
<Carlin0> è troppo vecchia Corsaro
<Corsaro> quali sono ,forse no nstarei neanche a  chiedertelo
<Carlin0> reinstalla usando la 14.04 o la 15.10
<Corsaro> anche se.... vedo che Carlino è più gentile
<Carlin0> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<krabador> Corsaro, infatti non lo hai chiesto
<krabador> e stai prendendo per il culo
<Corsaro> ma io forse sono allora nel posto sbagliato
<Corsaro> visto che............ parli di prese per............
<Carlin0> Corsaro, ma prima di tutto : dicci un paio di cose sul pc , tipo cpu e ram
<krabador> Corsaro, scaricati con la veloce rete del garr , ubuntu 14.04 o 15.10
<Corsaro> ecco ,grazie
<Carlin0> perchè se ha una versione così vecchia sarà vecchiotto anche il pc
<Corsaro> ho capito che ho una versione vecchia
<krabador> Corsaro, www.ubuntu-it.org non funziona, nella rete del garr?
<krabador> puoi confermare, andando li, quali sono le versioni attualmente in supporto
<Corsaro> si  è un pentium III
<krabador> se il pc è troppo vecchio, e l'esigenza del floppy sicuramente è un indice
<Corsaro> con disco da 80
<krabador> ubuntu non puo' andare
<krabador> Corsaro, scordati ubuntu allora
<Carlin0> ecco
<krabador> ed anche lubuntu , la derivata piu' leggera, per hardware datato
<krabador> è fortemente ipotecata
<Carlin0> lubuntu ma inizia a pregare prima
<Corsaro> ..ho capito che il pc...è vecchio
<Corsaro> però......... questa 9.04
<Corsaro> gira
<krabador> Corsaro, ,"alle prese finalmente con LInux" --->hai  fatto invecchiara il p3
<krabador> Corsaro, ma un sistema deve girare, o deve essere sicuro?
<Carlin0> Corsaro, anche sul mio 486 gira win 95
<Corsaro> e quindi ?
<krabador> Corsaro, parliamoci chiaro, che ci devi fare con questo pentium 3 ?
<krabador> tra l'altro non hai neanche detto quanta ram hai
<Corsaro> ho capito che ....bisognerà trovar un altro pc
<Carlin0> mi sa di si
<Carlin0> sarebbe la soluzione ottimale
<krabador> Corsaro, rispondi alle domande
<krabador> Corsaro, senza informazioni, non si possono dare informazioni
<Corsaro> capisco ..
<Tommy> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | Corsaro
<ubot-it> Corsaro: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Carlin0> Corsaro, quanta ram ?
<Corsaro> ma mi sembri un pò nervosetto  esgarbato
<Guest97085> ho problemi con errori gpg no publick key
<Corsaro> sopratutto con chi............
<Corsaro> non è abbastanza pratico
<Corsaro> e nel mio caso ..per niente
<Carlin0> Guest97085, posta l'errore nel pastebin
<krabador> Corsaro, rispondere alle domande, non vuole esperienza
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> Tommy90, che ubuntu usi ?
<Tommy90> 15.04
<krabador> Tommy90, se hai aggiunto ppa con chiave,e non hai inserito la chiave, è normale
<Tommy90> ma come lo incollo devo avere l account ubuntu one
<krabador> Tommy90, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> Tommy90, vai nel sito pastebin
<krabador> incolli tutto
<krabador> clicchi paste
<krabador> incolli poi qui il link
<Carlin0> non serve nessun account
<Tommy90> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<Tommy90> W: Errore GPG: http://archive.canonical.com vivid InRelease: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5 NO_PUBKEY 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<Tommy90> W: Errore GPG: http://security.ubuntu.com vivid-security InRelease: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5 NO_PUBKEY 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<Tommy90> W: Errore GPG: http://archive.ubuntu.com vivid InRelease: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5 NO_PUBKEY 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<Tommy90> W: Errore GPG: http://archive.ubuntu.com vivid-updates InRelease: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5 NO_PUBKEY 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<Tommy90> W: Errore GPG: http://archive.ubuntu.com vivid-proposed InRelease: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 40976E
<Tommy90> ma se lo incollo non si imballa Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<Tommy90> W: Errore GPG: http://archive.canonical.com vivid InRelease: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5 NO_PUBKEY 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<Tommy90> W: Errore GPG: http://security.ubuntu.com vivid-security InRelease: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5 NO_PUBKEY 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<Tommy90> W: Errore GPG: http://archive.ubuntu.com vivid InRelease: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5 NO_PUBKEY 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<Tommy90> W: Errore GPG: http://archive.ubuntu.com vivid-updates InRelease: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5 NO_PUBKEY 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<Tommy90> W: Errore GPG: http://archive.ubuntu.com vivid-proposed InRelease: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 40976E
<akis24> Tommy90:  allora ????? ti è stato detto di usare pastebin  non incollare in canale
<akis24> !paste | Tommy90
<ubot-it> Tommy90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Tommy90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/BZDUhJ64RlaSEzpR5gcY
<Tommy90> così va bene?
<akis24> si
<Tommy90> ho provato molte guide
<krabador> Tommy90, apri terminale
<krabador> Tommy90, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> menu a tendina "scarica da" selezioni altro, italia, ed il server con garr
<krabador> chiudi corrrettamente
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> Tommy90, e pastebin del risultato
<enzo> ciao posso chiedere aiuto?
<krabador> !chiedi | Guest52997
<ubot-it> Guest52997: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest52997> ubot-it:grazie..ho 2 server su stella lan di cui uno in virtualbox, rcome faccio ad accedere da remoto a quello virtuale, visto a quello fisico riesco?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tommy90> che vuol dire italia,ed il server con garr ??
<krabador> Tommy90, segui la procedura, e lo vedi da solo
<Tommy90> ho selezionato test server migliore
<krabador> Tommy90, non puoi fare come segnalato?
<krabador> te l'ha detto il dottore?
<Guest52997> ho 2 server su stessa lan di cui uno in virtualbox,come faccio ad accedere da remoto a quello in virtualbox con bridge, visto a quello fisico riesco?
<akis24> !chat | Guest52997
<ubot-it> Guest52997: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest52997> ubot-it: sono server ubuntu 14.04
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tommy90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/WIBQHaqStGRdgFR7aVSo https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/0V3EkEZRziQPuimejSSq
<Tommy90> ma era quello garr
<lcdatti> Buonaserea
<lcdatti> Buonasera
<akis24> Tommy90: prova a dare questo dal terminale   sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32  e dopo  sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5  e metti risultato sempre su paste
<Tommy90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/17tXaSwwQSqktsaH9Efe
<krabador> Tommy90,  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> ls -la /var/lib/apt/lists | pastebinit
<Tommy90> fatto
<krabador> incolla il link
<krabador> ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<Tommy90> di cosa di questi 2 comandi?
<krabador> Tommy90, allora
<krabador> Tommy90, un link , forse lo trascuri , è un indirizzo web, aka url, solo uno dei 2
<krabador> lo restituisce
<Tommy90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/9lmOVbWHTkCpwir19LYR
<krabador> Tommy90, stai prendendo in giro?
<krabador> ls -la /var/lib/apt/lists | pastebinit
<Tommy90> non ho capito
<krabador> incolla il link risultante da questo
<Tommy90> questi 2 codici ho messo e questo e quello che mi ha dato
<Tommy90> quale link stai parlando?
<krabador> Tommy90, almeno, l'italiano, riesci a capirlo ?
<Tommy90> no forse 6 tu che parli un altra lingua
<krabador> no Tommy90 questo canale ha il log
<krabador> fa leggere a chiunque quello che ti è stato detto
<krabador> chiunque sappia l'italiano, sia chiaro
<akis24> tommy90@tommy90-P53SJ:~$ ls -la /var/lib/apt/lists | pastebinit
<akis24> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13240054/
<krabador> e se capisci l'italiano, allora non leggi, o non sai proprio cosa sia un link
<krabador> nonostante ti sia stato spiegato
<Tommy90> io il codice lho dato
<akis24> Tommy90: era dentro il pastebin insieme al resto  incolla solo i link qui ..
<akis24> Tommy90:  questo intendeva krabador  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13240054/
<krabador> akis24, perdi tempo
<doom_> salve uso ubuntu 14.04 con gnome desktop , il  mio problema e questo: dopo aver disattivato il login con password , rendendo cosi l'accesso automatico,visto che già ho la password all'avvio di ubuntu avendo cifrato l'intero disco,ora se voglio disattivare l'accesso automatico,facendo tutta la procedura reinserendo la password,se esco dalla sessione oppure riavvio il sistema,mi trovo con la schermata di login davanti ma comunque cliccandoci sopra entro ugua
<doom_> lmente senza password sia nella sessione di gnome desktop che uso tuttora,e sia nella sessione con unity desktop che non uso mai
<krabador> Tommy90, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> Tommy90, stessa cosa, vediamo se hai capito
<Tommy90> krabador non è perchè 6 un nerd ho capito vai a prendere una boccata d aria che secondo me nn riesci a risolvere il mio problema
<Tommy90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/JSD0lO35QGczxfNnClh4
<akis24> doom_: hai reimpostato da " account utente " ?
<doom_> akis si
<doom_> akis24: si ho reimpostato da account utente
<akis24> doom_: non saprei dirti altro al momento  non vorrei dipendesse da aver criptato il disco ..
<doom_> akis24
<doom_> ha sempre funziopnato
<krabador> doom_, prova a creare un'altro utente , con proprietà di amminstrazione
<doom_> akis 24: da account utente nonme lo fa fare
<doom_> akis24: mi da questo errore http://s21.postimg.org/myqb5xv9j/Schermata_del_2015_11_07_23_50_01.png
<akis24> doom_: prova terminale  segui qui  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<doom_> akis24:grazie ora ci provo
<akis24> prego doom_
<Guest45853> scusate la mia ignoranza in materia  come posso rinstallare ubuntu  con già ubuntu come sistema operativo presente??
<krabador> Guest45853, si
<Guest45853> si ma per favore potresti cercare di spiegarmi come fare??
<krabador> Guest45853, se installi nella stessa partizione , senza formattare, mantieni i vecchi dati utente
<krabador> Guest45853, spiega cosa ti serve
<krabador> ed in base a quello
<krabador> ti si profila la soluzione piu' indicata.
<Guest45853> allora attualmente  ho installato ubuntu  macè uscito fuori un errore  nel sistema ecc e non funziona molto bene,come posso rinstallare ubuntu? cioè come si fà fisicamnte  quali tasti
<krabador> buono
<krabador> lascia stare i tasti
<krabador> che ubuntu hai ?
<Guest45853> tasti ineso coem procedere
<Guest45853> 14.o
<krabador> 14.04 ?
<Guest45853> si scusa
<Guest45853> ora vorrei installare 15,1
<krabador> Guest45853, allora, se ce l'hai , puoi prendere il dvd o la pendrive che hai usato per installare far partire la procedura di installazione
<krabador> indicando la vecchia installazione
<Guest45853> che stò scaricando dal vostro sito
<Guest45853> immagine iso
<krabador> e non settando la partizione per essere formattata
<krabador> oppure puoi fare la stessa cosa con 15.10
<krabador> di cui devi fare il dvd, o la pendrive
<krabador> !iso | Guest45853
<ubot-it> Guest45853: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Guest45853> il fatto è che non ho ne penne  ne dvd
<krabador> Guest45853, allora procurati o uno o l'altro
<krabador> Guest45853, oppure cerchi, se lo segnali, di correggere l'errore che dici che ti da
<krabador> Guest45853, per ripristinare/reinstallare serve il supporto , o cd o dvd
<Guest45853> ascolta se io ora che ho scariato l'immagine iso e la copio sulla chiavetta va bene??
<krabador> o dvd o usb, scusa.
<krabador> ma ce l'hai o non ce l'hai , penne? Hai appena detto <Guest45853> il fatto è che non ho ne penne  ne dvd
<Guest45853> krabador  ..avrai capito che non sono molto pratico
<krabador> Guest45853, si , ma non serve pratica per sapere se si ha una penna o no
<Guest45853> non ho inteso come  già memorizzato la penna fisicamnte ce l0ho
<krabador> Guest45853, se hai una penna usb che puoi usare per questo scopo
<krabador> segui la guida
<krabador> !usbwin | Guest45853
<ubot-it> Guest45853: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Guest45853> ok ora provo
<Guest45853> aspetta mi ero dimenticato di dire che ho solo ubuntu installato e non anche la partizione windows
<krabador> Guest45853, bene
<krabador> allora
<krabador> scarichi la iso
<krabador> inserisci la pendrive nel sistema
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> digiti sudo fdisk -l , premi invio
<krabador> in quel modo vedi come il sistema te l'ha chiamata
<Guest45853> ascolta il mio problema è non sò dove digitare i comandi non l'ho mai fatto
<krabador> il terminale
<krabador> ctrl alt t
<krabador> ed appare magicamente
<akis24> tutti insieme .. i tasti
<Guest45853> mi è apparsa la maschera  cosa devo scriverci??
<krabador> Guest45853, quello che ti ho appena detto
<akis24> [19:33:04] <krabador> digiti sudo fdisk -l , premi invio
<Guest45853> scusa l'ultima lettera dopo il trattino  è i o l??
<krabador> elle
<krabador> Guest45853, puoi copiare ed incollare
<krabador> non ti poni il problema
<Guest45853> mi chiede una pass
<krabador> che devi sapere, se il sistema l'hai installato tu
<krabador> te l'ha chiesta in fase di installazion
<Guest45853> non   mi riconosce non mi ricordo
<Guest45853> scusa della ua pazzienza
<krabador> nessun problema, senza password, se non te la ricordi, la vedo dura.
<Guest45853> ascolta io ho scaricato ubuntu 15,1 ( iso ) come posso aprirla e afre installare il programma?
<krabador> come ti sto dicendo
<krabador> non è un programma
<krabador> ma il sistema operativo
<krabador> Guest45853, non hai installato tu, il sistema che stai usando, vero?
<krabador> o fai la penna, o il dvd
<krabador> !iso | Guest45853
<ubot-it> Guest45853: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Guest45853> se con alt+ctrl+t  non ci riesco cè un altra possibilità?
<krabador> Guest45853, non hai la password, quando avvii ubuntu?
<krabador> Guest45853, non hai installato tu, il sistema che stai usando, vero?
<Guest45853> no è un veccchio computer che mi ha lasciato mio figlio
<Guest45853> e quando lo avvio non mi chiede la pass
<krabador> Guest45853, allora puoi procurarti un dvd, e masterizzarlo, non ti chiederà nessuna password. seguendo la guida che ti ho indicato
<Guest45853> l'ultima cosa e poi ti lascio  e grazie della pazienza
<krabador> Guest45853, hai detto che usi 14.04, giusto?
<Guest45853> alloara se io copio l'immagine iso  dal pc alla usb è uguale??
<Guest45853> si uso 14.04
<krabador> Guest45853, se fosse uguale, con qualche punto interrogativo in meno
<krabador> non te l'avrei già detto?
<Guest45853> ti capisco   ma per me è arabo..
<krabador> puoi provare a scaricare http://launchpad.net/unetbootin/trunk/613/+download/unetbootin-linux-613.bin
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> cd ~/Scaricati
<krabador> invio
<Guest45853> ascolta..un ultima  cosa..se io formatto il pc ( poi dimmi come fare per paicere
<krabador> apri il gestore files , vai dove hai scaricato il file, tasto destro su di lui , che si chiama unetbootin-linux-613.bin, proprietà, permessi, e fai il check di "esecuzione"
<Guest45853> ed inizio tutto da capo come si fà??
<krabador> Guest45853, senza supporto , o dvd o pendrive
<krabador> non puoi fare niente
<Guest45853> ok
<krabador> una volta fatto, lo fai partire in avvio
<krabador> andando a modificare nel bios della macchina, l'ordine delle periferiche d'avvio
<krabador> quando parte, selezioni l'installazione
<krabador> fai andare avanti
<krabador> quando ti chiede dove installare selezioni la voce "altro"
<krabador> selezioni la partizione della precedente installazione, ti assicuri che l'opzione di formattazione NON sia selezionata,vai avanti
<krabador> quando ti chiede di creare un utente, creane uno con un nome diverso dal precedente
<krabador> vai avanti , ed una volta finito, avrai /home/vecchioutente , dove vecchioutente sarà il nome del precedente utente usato dal precedente sistema
<krabador> con tutti i dati
<Guest45853> ascolata momentaneamnte ci rinuncio proverò dopo cena
<krabador> ed /home/utente
<Guest45853> Grazie della collaborazione sei stao  gentilissimo sono io che  sono refrattario perchè non sono pratico
<krabador> !installazione | Guest45853
<ubot-it> Guest45853: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> per maggiori informazioni vedi quei
<krabador> qui
<Guest45853> ok grazie
<krabador> in bocca al lupo
<krabador> Guest45853, contatta il figliolo per la password
<krabador> ti risolve una bella grana.
<recchia> scusate ho bisogno di una mano.Ho istallato ubuntu sulla virtualbox ma dopo aver inserito la password di accesso non mi appaiono le icone di comando
<di> ! virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<di> cia recchia
<di> e vaffanculo
<di> ! ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<di> ! imgur
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'imgur'
<recchia> porco dio rispondete
<di> questo forum non tollera tali atteggiamenti di prepotenza e scurrili
<di> ! virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-13
<Clemente85> Ciao a tutti
<vittorio> Ciaooo :)
<vittorio> regaaa
<vittorio> ce nessunoooooooooooo??
<vittorio> ciaoo :)
<giovanni> salve a tutti ho un problema di wifi chi mi aiuta ??
<giovanni> ce nessuno ??
<ExPBoy> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<MoL0ToV> ciao, qualcuno mi sa dire perchè libreoffice 5 è già disponibile per windows mentre per ubuntu no?
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> MoL0ToV, la tua domanda non ha risposta
<MoL0ToV> speriamo che lo mettano nei repo ufficiali al più presto
<cristian_c> !info libreoffice
<ExPBoy> see
<ubot-it> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.0.2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 25 kB, installed size 147 kB
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: c'è già
<cristian_c> mah
<ExPBoy> ecco
<ExPBoy> MoL0ToV, allora sei a posto
<giovanni> ciao a tutti sono nuovo nel mondo ubuntu  vorrei sapere e normale che il wifi abbia poca recezione  se a ricevere e un nano usb ??
<ExPBoy> no
<cristian_c> giovanni: dipende dal chip
<ExPBoy> e da quanto distante sei
<cristian_c> il fatto che sia microscopico, non aiuta
<cristian_c> (il chip)
<giovanni> tp-link modello tl-w725n e sono a2 metri dal ruter che e nella stessa stanza
<ExPBoy> eh allora qualcosa non va
<ExPBoy> prova a cambuiare porta usb
<ExPBoy> *cambiare
<giovanni> ora provo
<ExPBoy> apri la pagina del router e controlla magari cambia canale
<ExPBoy> oppure butta il nano e prendi qualcosa di meglio :)
<MoL0ToV> cristian_c, strano ho aggiornato la mia ubuntu sia la 14.04 che la 15.10 ma non me lo da
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: di esserci c'è
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: in che senso aggiornato la 14.04?
<cristian_c> giovanni: apri un terminale, per favore
<cristian_c> giovanni: sei collegato col cavo  ora?
<ExPBoy> giovanni siamo in un canale di supporto niente privato
<giovanni> aperto il terminale
<MoL0ToV> cristian_c, ho aggiornato sia la mia 14.04 che la mia 15.04 ma nessuno ha libreoffice 5 installato
<cristian_c> giovanni: digita: lshw -C network
<giovanni> no sono collegato wifi
<MoL0ToV> ho la 4.4.6.3
<cristian_c> giovanni: e incolla pure il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | giovanni
<ubot-it> giovanni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: ripeto
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: in che senso aggiornato la 14.04?
<giovanni> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13246764/
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: tra l'altro prima hai parlato di 15.10
<MoL0ToV> no, 15.04  e 14.04
<MoL0ToV> aggiornato, nel senso apt-get update  e apt-get upgrade
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: beh, la versione 5 si trova sulla 15.10
<MoL0ToV> ok allora aspetto finchè non verrà aggiunta alla 14.04 e alla 15.04.. la prossima lts sarà la 15.04 ?
<cristian_c> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libreoffice&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: ?
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: libreoffice non verrà aggiornato sulle varie versioni di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !rilasci | MoL0ToV
<ubot-it> MoL0ToV: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<giovanni> cristaian o fatto giusto ??
<cristian_c> giovanni: sì
<cristian_c> giovanni: numero di versione di ubuntu?
<giovanni> se non sbaglio lanuova 15.10
<cristian_c> giovanni: cat /etc/issue
<giovanni> Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<cristian_c> giovanni: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=587083
<giovanni> devo mettere tutti i comandi ??
<cristian_c> giovanni: no, devi leggere
<giovanni> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13246788/
<cristian_c> altrimenti: http://askubuntu.com/questions/389153/low-wireless-signal-with-tp-link-tl-wn725n-wifi-dongle
<giovanni> non ci capisco molto
<cristian_c> giovanni: qui, ancora meglio: http://askubuntu.com/questions/332210/cant-use-my-tl-wn725n
<cristian_c> ' I downloaded and installed this driver (from the zip) : https://github.com/lwfinger/rtl8188eu And it worked.'
<curiosone> Salve a tutti....ho effettuato l'upgrade da 14.04 a 15.04 sono in un asus con dual boot e windows 7 ora ubuntu non parte piu' cosa posso fare?grazie per gli eventuali suggerimenti;)
<cristian_c> ' 	  	
<cristian_c> Important to know: there are TWO versions of the "TL-WN725N", one needs the RTL8188CUS driver, the other needs this RTL8188EU. See wikidevi.com/wiki/TP-LINK_TL-WN725N_v1 and wikidevi.com/wiki/TP-LINK_TL-WN725N_v2 for differences.'
<cristian_c> giovanni: ah, ed è meglio utilizzare il metodo dkms, in modo da ottenere la ricompilazione automatica del driver ad ogni aggiornamento del kernel
<cristian_c> curiosone: subito dopo l'avanzamento?
<cristian_c> curiosone: cosa intendi esattamente con 'non parte più'?
<curiosone> esattamente...
<giovanni> The program 'dkms' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<giovanni> sudo apt-get install dkms
<cristian_c> curiosone: ?
<cristian_c> giovanni: sì, ma non è la cosa principale da fa5e
<cristian_c> fare
<curiosone> ho dovuto spegnere forzatamente e alla riaccensione quando provo a farlo partire diventa lo schermo viola e non succede nient'altro
<cristian_c> ah, ecco...
<cristian_c> curiosone: quindi, non c'entra l'avanzamento...
<giovanni> mi sa che e meglio che lo attacco a eternet e poi lo risolvo
<cristian_c> curiosone: cosa intendi esattamente con 'quando provo a farlo partire'?
<curiosone> durante l'avanzamento mi diceva che alcuni pacchetti non erano stati installati...
<curiosone> lo accendo e in fase di boot scelgo ubuntu
<curiosone> ora sono in windows
<cristian_c> giovanni: certo, ma ti consiglio anche un adattatore wifi che non richieda di scaricare driver da github e compilarteli
<cristian_c> ma che funzioni bene out-of-the-box
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> <curiosone> ho dovuto spegnere forzatamente e alla riaccensione quando provo a farlo partire diventa lo schermo viola e non succede nient'altro
<cristian_c> beh...
<curiosone> infilo la pendrive e rimetto il 14 04?
<cristian_c> curiosone: rispondere alle domande ti sembra così brutto
<cristian_c> se lo fai, non succede niente
<curiosone> a quale non ho risposto scusami?
<cristian_c> curiosone: errore mio
<cristian_c> curiosone: schermo viola a che punto?
<curiosone> capita....
<curiosone> subito dopo la scelta nel boot
<cristian_c> curiosone: sfondo viola senza loghi e scritte?
<curiosone> niente cursore solo il colore
<cristian_c> curiosone: fai una cosa
<curiosone> dimmi..
<cristian_c> curiosone: alla schermata del grub, premi 'e'
<cristian_c> quando è selezionata 'ubuntu'
<cristian_c> curiosone: e togli quiet splash dalle opzioni
<cristian_c> premendo infine f10
<cristian_c> curiosone: quindi posta una foto
<curiosone> chiaro...scusa che scrivo..
<curiosone> ottimo grazie mille intanto...ora devo scappare lo faccio oggi pomeriggio e torno in chat sempre come curiosone...buona giornata
<eugenio_> salve, come funziona concettualmente la variabile ambiente LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<Carlin0> eugenio_, il problema qual'è?
<eugenio_> Carlin0, ciao, ieri avevo settato la var, oggi era vuota
<cristian_c> eugenio_: non viene salvata
<cristian_c> se usi export
<cristian_c> eugenio_: apri il bashrc e inseriscila
<eugenio_> cristian_c, invece creare un file.conf da inserire in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ ?
<cristian_c> eugenio_: ma non stavamo parlando di environment variable?
<eugenio_> cristian_c, LD_LIBRARY_PATH non è una variabile?
<cristian_c> eugenio_: che devi fare?
<eugenio_> devo far puntare alle lib di grass
<eugenio_> di default il sistema non ci arriva
<eugenio_> quando compilo
<eugenio_> ma anche quando cerco di usarlo da dentro qgis
<cristian_c> eugenio_: alloa, fai come detto
<cristian_c> eugenio_: o aggiungi la variabile al bashrc
<cristian_c> oppure la specifichi direttamente nel comando di compilazione
<eugenio_> cristian_c, avevo fatto così: cioè mettendola nella configurazione di compilazione, ma nisba
<cristian_c> eugenio_: allora forse l'hai fatto male
<cristian_c> eugenio_: qual'era il comando?
<eugenio_> sicuro
<cristian_c> qual era
<ignorante86> salve ragazzi, ho preso un cryptlocker sul mio netbook PB dot s intel atom !,66ghz e pensavo di formattarlo con ubuntu per non infettare il resto della rete quale mi consigliate?
<cristian_c> ignorante86: lubuntu. ma prima di installarlo, provalo in livs
<cristian_c> live
<eugenio_> cristian_c, in pratica ieri ho usato questo:
<eugenio_> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH/usr/lib/grass70/lib
<cristian_c> beh
<eugenio_> ho compilato, e riuscivo ad usare i tool grass
<eugenio_> oggi no
<krabador> ignorante86, lubuntu
<eugenio_> ho fatto echo sulla variabile ed infatti l'ho trovata vuota
<krabador> ignorante86, scarichi la iso, dal sito, fai la pendrive
<cristian_c> eugenio_: quindi, se il problema non è in compilazione, specifica la variabile nel bashrc
<ignorante86> faccio dal bios con l'usb o lo faccio partire direttamente da windowscome mi ha consigliato uno?
<krabador> ignorante86, qui sei nel canale di supporto ufficiale italiano
<krabador> non chiedere qui, se vuoi fare "come mi ha consigliato uno"
<krabador> !usbwin | ignorante86
<ubot-it> ignorante86: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | ignorante86
<ubot-it> ignorante86: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<ignorante86> live usb creator non va bene?
<krabador> fa il supporto di installazione, seguendo la guida in base a quello che devi fare
<krabador> ignorante86, no
<gioele_78> salve a tutti
<krabador> ignorante86, una volta fatto il supporto di installazione, entri in bios, lo setti come periferica di avvio
<krabador> !installazione | ignorante86
<ubot-it> ignorante86: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> e poi segui la guida per l'installazione
<krabador> !ciao | gioele_78
<ubot-it> gioele_78: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<gioele_78> guarda caso era proprio quello di cui avevo bisogno
<gioele_78> ho creato una usb con la iso di lubuntu ma non mi si avvia l'installazione
<gioele_78> pur avendola impostata da Bios come primo avvio
<krabador> gioele_78,con cosa hai creato la iso?
<gioele_78> con il programma Iso Burner
<gioele_78> c'è un opzione per chiavette
<krabador> hai creato una usb con iso burner?
<gioele_78> sì
<krabador> gioele_78, bene, allora scaricati questo
<krabador> !usbwin | gioele_78
<ubot-it> gioele_78: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<eugenio_> cristian_c, ti ho messo le config
<eugenio_> cristian_c, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/13247226/
<krabador> gioele_78, formatta la pendrive in fat32
<gioele_78> perfetto grazie
<krabador> gioele_78, e rifa la chiavetta
<gioele_78> ok
<krabador> gioele_78, segui documentazione ufficiale
<ignorante86> un ultima cosa 32o64bit
<cristian_c> gioele_78: ma hai detto di non aver problemi a compilare
<krabador> ignorante86, indica il modello del processore, e ti si puo' dire
<cristian_c> gioele_78: devi ancora compilare?
<krabador> ignorante86, se cpu a 64bit , puoi mettere indifferentemente l'una o l'altra, se processore a 32, solo la 32
<ignorante86> intel atom n450 1,66ghz
<krabador> ignorante86, puoi mettere anche 64
<gioele_78> un ultima cosa nel bios come Usb ci sono varie modalità: Usb-fdd, usb-zip, ecc quale occorre impostare?
<cristian_c> eugenio_: devi ancora compilare?
<krabador> gioele_78, ecc
<krabador> gioele_78, o le listi tutte o ci giriamo i pollici
<gioele_78> allora devo riavviare e poi segnarmele
<gioele_78> ciao a dopo....se faccio in tempo sennò a presto. Bye Bye
<Carlin0> usb-hdd
<krabador> Carlin0, let cow learn
<Carlin0> eh la mucca
<eugenio_> cristian_c, in teoria no
<ignorante86> bene io per ora vi ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto,spero di aver capito. caio grazie
<krabador> buon proseguimento
<eugenio_> cristian_c, l'applicazione compilata (qgis) funziona, ma siccome sfrutta delle funzionalità di grass, queste non funzionano, mi compare un error box in cui dice che mancano le dipendenze con grass
<Carlin0> !info grass-dev
<ubot-it> grass-dev (source: grass): GRASS GIS development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.1-2build1 (wily), package size 177 kB, installed size 1225 kB
<eugenio_> Carlin0, grass-dev è installato
<Carlin0> posta l'errore eugenio_
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> !info grass7-dev
<ubot-it> Package grass7-dev does not exist in wily
<Carlin0> !info grass70-dev
<ubot-it> Package grass70-dev does not exist in wily
<Carlin0> vabbè ...
<eugenio_> Carlin0, questo è quando lancio un tool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13247322/
<Carlin0> !info pkg-config
<ubot-it> pkg-config (source: pkg-config): manage compile and link flags for libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 0.28-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 38 kB, installed size 135 kB
<Carlin0> eugenio_, questo è installato ?
<eugenio_> Carlin0, yes
<Carlin0> eugenio_, usi ubuntu ovviamente vero ?
<eugenio_> Carlin0, si
<Carlin0> eugenio_, pare che nei repo ubuntu non ci sia grass7
<Carlin0> infatti è quello l'errore
<eugenio_> Carlin0, il mio ragionamento è: se grass è configurato bene nel file di config della compilazione, non da errori, e oltretutto viene rilevato come indica il cmake . perchè da dentro qgis se lancio grass mi dice che manca la dipendenza?
<Carlin0> eugenio_, hai grass ma non grass7
<eugenio_> Carlin0, a complicare le cose ti dico che ieri sera prima di spegnere il pc (dopo una giornata di tentativi per far funzionare questa cosa) funzionava grass7
<eugenio_> Carlin0, in teoria ho grass7 istallato da pacchetti ubuntu
<eugenio_> la cosa strana che oltre a grass 7 ho un grass che punta anch'esso a grass7
<eugenio_> ci deve essere un pò di confusione in questo senso
<Carlin0> io vedo che nei repo ubuntu non c'è... poi cosa abbi tu nel pc non posso saperlo
<Carlin0> lo vedo ad esempio nei repo debian
<eugenio_> come no: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=exactfilename&suite=wily&section=all&arch=amd64&keywords=grass&searchon=names
<Carlin0> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=grass
<Carlin0> ops...
<Carlin0> scusa
<Carlin0> http://sprunge.us/WFcJ
<Carlin0> questi sono i pacchetti su debian e come puoi vedere c'è grass7
<Carlin0> su ubuntu no
<eugenio_> su ubuntu c'è grass, che va ad istallare la versione 7
<Carlin0> non centra la versione
<Carlin0> è proprio il nome del pacchetto
<eugenio_> la cosa strana è che se parto dal pulito e faccio apt-get install grass, mi istalla grass7, ma ho anche grass, che punta sempre a grass7
<Carlin0> c'è grass grass7 e grass70
<eugenio_> quindi? non ti seguoù
<Carlin0> eugenio_, dpkg -l | grep grass
<eugenio_> Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13247419/
<Carlin0> eugenio_, non hai grass7 ... inutile continuare  a girarci intorno
<eugenio_> Carlin0, no, ma grass è alla versione7.0.1
<Carlin0> tanto piacere ma a quel coso che vuoi far girare tu non gli basta
<Carlin0> Missing dependency. This algorithm cannot be run :-(
<Carlin0> It seems that GRASS GIS 7 is not correctly installed and configured in your system. Please install it before running GRASS GIS 7 algorithms.
<eugenio_> Carlin0, provo a fregarlo, metto nel config alla voce GRASS quello che ho e non alla voce GRASS7
<Carlin0> eugenio_, a sti livelli forse è meglio un link virtuale
<Carlin0> grass7 → grass
<eugenio_> Carlin0, cioè?
<Carlin0> man ln
<eugenio_> ln -s
<Carlin0> devo andare ...
<eugenio_> Carlin0, posso fare link a directory intere?
<neramarea> 'giorno a tutti. ho recentemente aggiornato da 12.04 a 14.04. prima usavo gnome-shell. ora è troppo lento, e sono tornato a unity. ma ho un problema: lo sfondo del desktop non vuol saperne di applicarsi. rimane fisso quello del lightdm...
<vale2000> buongiorno,vorrei sapere se è possibile installare Ubuntu sul mio pc senza cancellare windows
<Guest86038> ciao raga. ho installato da poco 13,10 ,vorrei installarci gimp, per questioni di tempo non riesco a mettere 15,10 , qualcuno ha una dritta?da center software non funge
<gigirock> 13.10 é dismessa?
<Guest86038> cioe da softwere center ubuntu non riesco ad installare gimp
<gigirock> Guest86038: datti un no
<gigirock> Me
<Guest86038> non lo so,se e dismessa gigirock
<gigirock> ... ma accedi al sw center
<gigirock> ?
<Guest86038> si accedo,
<Carlin0> è fuori supporto la 13.10
<Guest86038> ma mi da errore,
<gigirock> Ecco
<Carlin0> installa la 15.10 o la 14.04
<Guest86038> Carlin0:  potrei istallare da terminale?
<gigirock> Guest86038: ma poi tutte le dipendenze non vanno
<Carlin0> no devi scaricare la iso masterizzare e installare
<Carlin0> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<gigirock> Gues
<Guest86038> si ok,,,ma non ce soluzione,?perche non riesco per questioni di tempo, ho un lavoro da fare su gimp urgente
<gigirock> No
<Guest86038> aia
<gigirock> Guest86038: usa una cosa online
<gigirock> Guest86038: cosa devi gimpare?
<Guest86038> un lavoro , prevendite discoteca
<Guest86038> ;-)
<gigirock> Per questa sera?
<Guest86038> tra 50 minuti, devo avere il file
<Guest86038> hehehe
<gigirock> Fai con impress
<Carlin0> ciao
<Guest86038> impress cosa e? gigirock
<Guest86038> ?
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> !info impress
<ubot-it> Package impress does not exist in wily
<Guest86038> va bene raga, grazie mille, il tempo stringe
<Guest86038> scappo,
<Guest86038> ciao a tutti
<gigirock> Impress é come powerpoint
<Guest86038> ;-)
<enzo> ciao
<Guest84637> nn risco a installare flash player su ubunti 10.10 e xbuntu 13.04
<enzo2> ciao
<Frabrizio> Salve, ho problemi a creare un gruppo su ubuntu
<Frabrizio> Mi dice: La configurazione non può essere salvata
<Frabrizio> Si è verificato un errore sconosciuto
<gigirock> che comando dai ?
<Frabrizio> Vado in Gruppi ed utenti
<Frabrizio> e mi spunta l' errore
<gigirock> ma dai quelle cose si fanno da terminale
<gigirock> !gruppi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gruppi'
<gigirock> !gruppo
<ubot-it> Registrazione nick e gruppo http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Frabrizio> bene, qualè il comando da terminale per craere un gruppo ?
<Frabrizio> non ricordo
<Guest34709> ciao
<Guest34709> nn riesco a installare  flash player su xbuntu 13.04
<ioria> 13.04 è morto
<cristian_c> Guest34709: perché hai installato la 13.04?
<Guest34709> avevo questa versione
<Guest34709> ho provato ho un vecchio pc
<cristian_c> Guest34709: nonvè più supportata
<cristian_c> Guest34709: quanto vecchio?
<Guest34709> un po
<ioria> 12.04 o lubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> Guest34709: puoi essere più preciso?
<Guest34709> neanche crome
<Guest34709> o vlc
<cristian_c> Guest34709: per piacere, fornisci il nome del pc
<Guest34709> 2 ghz di processose o 1g di ram
<cristian_c> Guest34709: a occhio ti direi di scaricare lubuntu
<cristian_c> Guest34709: l'ultima release
<ioria> yeah
<Guest34709> ok
<Guest34709> ci provo
<cristian_c> Guest34709: ma provala in live
<Guest34709> ok
<cristian_c> Guest34709: se il processore è decente, puoi provare anche xubuntu
<ioria> la 15.10 ? forse meglio stable
<cristian_c> ioria: la 15.10 non è stabile?
<ioria> mah....
<Guest34709> un celeron
<cristian_c> ioria: non siamo su debian
<ioria> non intendevo in quel senso....
<Guest34709> ho anche la debian
<cristian_c> !rilasci | ioria
<ubot-it> ioria: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<ioria> intendevo lts
<Guest34709> provo la dedian
<cristian_c> ioria: e dubito possa utilizzare driver proprietari amd
<cristian_c> ioria: lts non vuol dire stabile
<Guest34709> ciao grazie
<ioria> lo so... long time support
<ioria> pentium 4 ,1 g ram intel Brookdale ... la 14.04 va la 15.10 fa le bizze...
<cristian_c> ioria: non è questione di release, per un salto del genere
<cristian_c> i problemi possono avere mille cause
<ioria> cosa intendi ?
<ioria> ah...
<ioria> sapevo che canonical stà lasciando il supporto per le vecchie intel
<Fransis> Salve, premetto che sono un neofita con ubuntu e da poco mi sono avvicinato al mondo della programmazzione, ho provato a installare     sul pc fisso questa estensione di ubuntu (build-essential) ma  daà il seguente errore: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Fransis> [sudo] password for francesco:
<Fransis> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<Fransis> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<Fransis> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<Fransis> Salve, non riesco a installare il pacchetto build essential, l'errore che mi dà è il seguente: pastebin.ubuntu.com/13251116/
<cristian_c> uhm
<Fransis> Sul portatile lo ho installato senza problemi, ma sul fisso non c'è verso
<cristian_c> Fransis: dpkg -l | grep g++
<cristian_c> !paste | Fransis
<ubot-it> Fransis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fransis> Salve, non riesco a installare il pacchetto build essential, l'errore che mi dà è il seguente: pastebin.ubuntu.com/13251116/
<cristian_c> !ripeti | Fransis
<ubot-it> Fransis: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<cristian_c> Fransis: ti era stato anche chiesto di digitare un comando
<Fransis> Scusami, non avevo visto, ho digitato il comando
<Fransis> ma non è successo nulla
<angelica_> sera ho un problema ho una vecchia versione di xubuntu e vorrei sovrascriverla cancellandola con una versione di xubuntu che ho su penna ma invece di avviarmi verso l instalazione mi fa partire il live
<cristian_c> !paste | Fransis
<ubot-it> Fransis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Fransis: quindi non è installato?
<cristian_c> Fransis: sudo apt-get update | pastebiniy
<cristian_c> Fransis: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> il secondp
<Fransis> ok
<cristian_c> angelica_: beh, da live puoi avviare l'insyal
<cristian_c> l'installazione
<cristian_c> c'è l'icona 'installa'
<Fransis> installato
<angelica_> il problema che io non ho idea di come fare non e come exe a cui sono abituata
<cristian_c> Fransis: posta il link
<Fransis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13251342/
<cristian_c> angelica_: se ti trovi in live, non è difficile seguire le istruzioni dell'installer, inoltre:
<cristian_c> !installazione | angelica_
<ubot-it> angelica_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> Fransis: dpkg -l | grep build
<Fransis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13251393/
<angelica_> grazie mille :)
<cristian_c> Fransis: cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebiniy
<cristian_c> Fransis: cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Fransis: il secondo
<Fransis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13251420/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Fransis: sudo apt-get install build-essential | pastebinit
<Fransis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13251477/
<cristian_c> Fransis: sudo apt-get -f install | pastebinit
<Fransis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13251522/
<cristian_c> Fransis: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Fransis> ok
<Fransis> non succede nulla quando riprovo ad installare il pacchetto, restituisce lo stesso errore
<cristian_c> Fransis: hai digitato dpkg --configure -a?
<Fransis> si
<cristian_c> Fransis: sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit
<Fransis> forse ho sbagliato io, scusami ma sono un neofita
<Fransis> se lo digito senza sudo mi chiede i privilegi di super utente
<cristian_c> Fransis: sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit
<Fransis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13251585/
<Al3x_10m> http://askubuntu.com/questions/428198/getting-installing-gcc-g-4-9-on-ubuntu
<cristian_c> Fransis: apt-cache policy build-essential
<cristian_c> Al3x_10m: ?
<Al3x_10m> eh..una idea
<Fransis> Sto provando quello di alex
<Fransis> appena ha finito vi dico
<cristian_c> Al3x_10m: eh, ma contestuak
<cristian_c> contestualizza
<cristian_c> Fransis: cos'hai provato?
<Fransis> Ho provato a fare questi programmi
<Fransis> comandi
<Fransis> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test
<Fransis> sudo apt-get update
<Fransis> sudo apt-get install g++-4.9
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Al3x_10m: non si suggerisckno
<cristian_c> non si suggeriscono repository esterni in questo canale
<Al3x_10m> oh
<cristian_c> a meno che non sia strettamente necessario
<cristian_c> Fransis: l'altra idea era appunto di installare dr
<cristian_c> direttamente g++
<cristian_c> (senza repository dedicati)
<Fransis> scusate, ho provato ad incollare troppa roba
<Fransis> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13251671/
<Fransis> ho eseguito questi comandi
<Fransis> appena finisce tutti i download vi dico se va
<cristian_c> Fransis: ti suggerisco di non aggiungere repository esterni
<cristian_c> potresti andare incontro a problemi
<cristian_c> Fransis: installa direttamente g++ dai repository ufficiali
<Fransis> Niente da fare, g++ non c'è
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | Fransis
<ubot-it> Fransis: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristian_c> Al3x_10m: per questo motivo avresti dovuto contestualizzare un minimo
<cristian_c> Al3x_10m: inoltre, il tizio su askubuntu voleva installare l'ultima versione di gcc e g++
<Fransis> non va il comando, ho installato il pacchetto
<Carlin0> Fransis, installa build-essential
<cristian_c> Fransis: su pastebin
<Carlin0> contiene anche g++
<Fransis> bash: !ppa-purge: event not found
<Fransis> Si stavo cercando di installare proprio build-essential, ma mi da errore l'istallazione di g++
<cristian_c> Fransis: sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test | pastebinit
<Fransis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13251832/
<cristian_c> ok, fatto
<cristian_c> Fransis: sudo apt-get install g++
<Fransis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13251867/
<cristian_c> Fransis: sudo apt-get install g++-4.8
<Fransis> Non va neppure così, provo a formattare e rimettere la versione di ubunto che ho messo sul portatile 2 giorni fa, poi vi faccio sapere
<cristian_c> Fransis: che dice?
<Fransis> lo stesso errore delle altre volte
<cristian_c> Fransis: quand'è che ha cominciato a rompersi il gestore pacchetti?
<Fransis> ho installato il sistema qualche ora fa
<cristian_c> Fransis: e due giorni fa che hai fatto?
<Fransis> a me serve solo quel pacchetto li perchè lo uso per scuola per programmare
<cristian_c> non l'avevi installato due giorni fa?
<Fransis> sul portatile
<cristian_c> ah, scusa
<Fransis> ora lo ho voluto mettere anche sul fisso
<Carlin0> Fransis, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-14
<SimoneCerza> Salve a tutti!
<SimoneCerza> c e nessuno?
<SimoneCerza> avrei bisogno di un info
<squizzolo> Salve, qualcuno in linea per chiedere aiuto?
<Manu-sh> ciao
<Manu-sh> c'è qualcuno online ?
<Mr_Pan> no
<utente> ciao mondo
<neramarea> buongiorno... qualcuno mi può aiutare a cambiare lo sfondo del desktop? non vuol saperne di applicare quello che seleziono io... rimane fisso quello del lightdm...
<cristian_c> neramarea: forse a ubuntu non piace il tuo wallpzper
<neramarea> cristian_c ne ho provati a bizzeffe... ;-)
<cristian_c> neramarea: ho già letto di questo problema ieri
<neramarea> dannazione a quando ho aggiornato a trusty...
<cristian_c> neramarea: hai aggiornato da...?
<neramarea> 12.04
<pampero> Ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> neramarea: unity?
<neramarea> usavo pangolin con gnome-shell e filava tutto da dio. non so che kaiser m'è passato per la testa, con quel do release upgrade... gnome è diventato ingestibile, lento come le madonne. così l'ho asfaltato e sto con unity. ma non mi ama...
<cristian_c> neramarea: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<neramarea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13258607/
<neramarea> manco riesco più a gestire sistemi in guest con vbox... :-(
<cristian_c> neramarea: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !paste | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<neramarea> sì, sì, tranquillo... non copio direttamente sul canale... ;-) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13258615/
<Carlin0> cento ... complimenti
<pampero> ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04.3: all'avvio mi dice che /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 non è pronto e mi da due scelte, lo skip ed il mount manuale, in entrambi i casi all'avvio non ho lo swap montato, si riesce a risolvere?
<cristian_c> Carlin0: ha superato lozione nel record di ppa installati
<neramarea> troppi ppa, eh Carlin0? ;-)
<neramarea> e che ne ho rimossi a decinaia...
<cristian_c> pure...
<Carlin0> cristian_c, nota bene che ha un sources.list strano
<Carlin0> neramarea, il problema grosso è : cosa avevi attivo quando hai avanzato di versione ?
<cristian_c> Carlin0: sì, gli manca multiverse
<cristian_c> per il resto è ok
<Carlin0> pampero, ma si avvia ubuntu ?
<pampero> certo si avvia
<neramarea> vabbè, dai ragazzi... ormai ho capito che ho compromesso tutto. e, siccome mi serve pure winzozz NON in virtualbox, tagliamo la testa al toro e reinstallo pulito pulito. solo un consiglio: 14.04.03 o 15.10?
<cristian_c> neramarea: dipende
<cristian_c> neramarea: che pc hai?
<neramarea> da che?
<Carlin0> pampero, sudo apt install pastebinit
<neramarea> asus x55c. intel i3-2328m. grafica hd graphics 3000. 6gb ram
<Carlin0> pampero, cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<cristian_c> neramarea: 15.10
<Carlin0> pampero, sudo blkid | pastebinit
<pampero> ok adesso arriva
<cristian_c> neramarea: provala in live, semmai
<Carlin0> pampero, posta i link degli ultimi 2 comandi
<pampero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13258643/
<pampero> questo è il mio fstab
<pampero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13258645/
<pampero> e questo l'altro
<neramarea> cristian_c, ho un hd da mezzo tera, e uso winsozz solo per rootare smartphone e per qulche vecchio gioco tipo monkey island. dici che 325gb a ubuntu e 175 a winsozz sia un buon compromesso?
<Carlin0> pampero, hai la swap criptata ... sinceramente non conosco la cosa
<cristian_c> neramarea: solo tu puoi sapere quanto spazio ti serve
<cristian_c> neramarea: ma 300 GB a ubuntu è tanta robs
<cristian_c> se non devi riempirlo di dati
<neramarea> ho il vizio di non cancellare mai nulla, di quel che scarico...
<Carlin0> neramarea, sarebbe meglio 25/30 gb a ubuntu e poi fai una partizione dati
<neramarea> Carlin0 qui mi cogli ignorante...
<cristian_c> neramarea: è bello sapere che hai aggiunto ben 3 ppa diversi di gambas
<neramarea> :-O
<cristian_c> melius abundare quam deficere
<Carlin0> se la fai ntfs la puoi anche condividere con win
<Carlin0> 3 gambe
<neramarea> Carlin0, riassunto: installo winsozz, entro in live e partiziono con gparted e poi installo ubuntu?
<cristian_c> phablet-team-tools-precise.list
<cristian_c> neramarea: hai installato pure ubuntu touch?
<neramarea> ma che ne so...
<neramarea> e un crogiuolo di demenza, il mio pc...
<Carlin0> neramarea, sarebbe meglio entri in live , prepari le partizioni e poi installi prima win e poi ubuntu
<Carlin0> che win installi ?
<pampero> Grazie Carlin0 per l'aiuto
<neramarea> win: ntfs dati: ntfs ubuntu: ext4?
<neramarea> win7
<Carlin0> pampero, ... non sono stato di grande aiuto .. purtroppo non conosco l'argomanto
<pampero> vai tranquillo almeno hai risposto
<Carlin0> neramarea, quanta ram hai ? usi sospensione ?
<neramarea> 6gb. sospensione means?
<neramarea> (se una certa asta su ebay va a buon fine, i gb di ram diventeranno 10)
<cristian_c> virtualbox.org.list
<cristian_c> neramarea: probabile spiegazione di vm vbox andate a ramengo
<neramarea> funzionano, sai...? ma sono diventate lente pure quelle.
<Carlin0> neramarea, quando spegni il pc spegni o sospendi / iberni ?
<neramarea> e comunque vbox continua ad avere seri problemi nel gestire le porte usb.
<neramarea> Carlin0 spengo.
<Carlin0> neramarea, puoi fare a meno della swap
<neramarea> anche perchè sull'altro notebook si blocca sempre tutto, ibernando o sospendendo...
<neramarea> da quanto la partizione condivisa, secondo te? quanto spazio a winsozz? etichette? flag? punti di mount?
<Carlin0> neramarea, un consiglio su vbox : ne installi 1 e se va non aggiornarla ... (io faccio così)
<Carlin0> win non so quanto spazio voglia ... per di + non ho mai visto win7
<neramarea> eliminerò vbox. al massimo lo terrò per emulare un hackintosh...
<Carlin0> googla e vedi un po
<neramarea> ok. comunque mi confermi win e dati ntfs e ubuntu ext4?
<cristian_c> neramarea: per le usb ci vuole l'extension pack
<Carlin0> dai lo spazio necessario a win ntfs , 25/30 gb a ubuntu punto di mount /  ext4 , tutto il resto ai dati ntfs e se vuoi puoi mettere come punto di mount in fase di installazione (lo devi mettere a mano) /media/dati
<cristian_c> !virtualbox | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Carlin0> e anche aggiungerti al gruppo vboxusers
<cristian_c> neramarea: ed evita di aggiungere i ppa di virtualbox...
<cristian_c> essì
<neramarea> se vuoi puoi mettere come punto di mount in fase di installazione (lo devi mettere a mano) /media/dati <<< a cosa serve?
<Carlin0> neramarea, serve che ti monta la partizione in automatico all'avvio
<neramarea> oooook
<cristian_c> pampero: perché hai criptato la swap?
<Carlin0> neramarea, quella partizione sarà visibile sia da win che da ubuntu ...
<neramarea> stiamo sempre parlando della partizione dati, giusto? è a quella che devo dare il mount su /media/dati?
<Carlin0> neramarea, si ... in modo che i dati salvati li potrai usare da entrambi gli OS
<neramarea> perfect
<neramarea> mi sa che ci vediamo tra qualche bsod...
<neramarea> per sicurezza mi copio la home su hd esterno... ;-)
<pampero> a dir la verità mi si è criptata nell'installazione
<pampero> almeno non mi sembra di averlo detto esplicitamente
<Carlin0> pampero, vediamo ... sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Carlin0> oppure una immagine di gparted
<pampero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13258753/
<Carlin0> fdisk manco la vede
<pampero> mi da un altro errore quando eseguo il comando
<pampero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13258762/
<akis24> ah pure un disco gpt
<pampero> che non so cosa sia....
<akis24> pampero: usa tabella partizioni disco gpt immagino hai winz8 o successivo ecco
<pampero> avevo winz8 ma ho cancellato tutto e ho solo ubuntu ora
<akis24> pampero: posta uno screen con gparted
<akis24> !image | pampero
<ubot-it> pampero: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pampero> installo gparted e la carico
<Carlin0> pampero, quanta ram hai .... usi iberanzione /sospensione ?
<pampero> ufficialmente 4GB ma non so perchè il sistema ne veda solo 3
<Carlin0> hai il 32 bit forse
<pampero> non ho mai ibernato il pc ma a volte lo metto in standbay
<Carlin0> hai installato la 32 bit ?
<pampero> no 64
<Carlin0> pampero, uname -a
<Carlin0> poi posti l'immagine di gparted che vediamo anche quella
<pampero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13258800/
<cristian_c> pampero: probabilmente 1 GB è riservato alla gpu
<cristian_c> alla scheda grafica
<cristian_c> se è una ram condivisa tra cpu e gpu
<Carlin0> se non usassi lo standby la soluzione sarebbe semplice
<pampero> probabile che sia così
<pampero> anzi sicuro
<pampero> perchè non ci avevo penstao...
<pampero> https://imgur.com/oMI95HL
<Carlin0> pampero, free | pastebinit
<cristian_c> pampero: e poi c'è la differenza di conversione tra gigabyte e gibibyte
<pampero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13258815/
<cristian_c> GB != GiB
<pampero> si cristian_c anche quella influsce sicuramente ma non mi fa perdere 1GB
<pampero> su 4GiB
<Carlin0> cmq vede + di 3 gb quindi il resto va alla gpu
<pampero> ok
<cristian_c> pampero: cat /etc/crypttab
<pampero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13258835/
<cristian_c> pampero: al massimo prova a commentare quella riga
<akis24> pampero:  una volta che hai avviato il sistema normalmente se dai  cat /proc/swaps  che dice ?
<pampero> ora che lo ho avviato senza premere S o M non mi da nulla
<pampero> mi visualizza solo lo header tipo Filename type ecc
<pampero> cristian_c ora vado a commentare
<cristian_c> pampero: allora
<pampero> ora riavvio e vediamo ciò che accade
<pampero> a dopo
<Carlin0> no aspe...
<cristian_c> pampero: il tuo fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13258643/
<Carlin0> pampero,
<cristian_c> pampero: è come se tu avessi due swap
<Carlin0> non serve riavviare
<Carlin0> ci sarà ancora ?
<cristian_c> boh
<pampero> è vero... avevo pasticciato per provare a risolvere
<akis24> lol
<Carlin0> pampero, commenta solo questa riga → /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw,noauto 0 0
<pampero> all'inizio era commentata solo la prima riga, quella dell'UUID
<Carlin0> ah ecco ...
<Carlin0> pampero, commenta quella riga e poi dai sudo swapon -a
<pampero> ho provato a dare uno swap on ma non trova il device
<Carlin0> e poi vediamo free
<cristian_c> pampero: per favore, segui le indicazioni di Carlin0
<pampero> ho commentato /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw,noauto 0 0 e ho dato
<pampero> e ho dato swapon
<Carlin0> -a
<Carlin0> sudo swapon -a
<pampero> si anche con -a
<Carlin0> ora fai vedere free
<cristian_c> lol
<pampero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13258923/
<Carlin0> non la monta ...
<pampero> sempre lui, non ha montato lo swap...
<pampero> quando do swapon -a mi dice che non riesce a trovare il device
<ExPBoy> che caos
<Carlin0> pampero, da gparted te la fa cancellare la swap ?
<pampero> boh ora provo
<Carlin0> sda3 ...
<cristian_c> Carlin0: eh, ma se è criptata...
<pampero> eliminata
<Carlin0> ricreala
<pampero> fatto
<Carlin0> pampero, sudo blkid | pastebinit
<pampero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13258953/
<Carlin0> cambia l'UUID in fstab e metti questo b48f8c79-13da-4cb3-89b3-a87641cfc8ab
<pampero> ok
<Carlin0> e dopo sudo swapon -a
<Carlin0> e free
<pampero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13258964/
<pampero> montatooooooooooooo
<Carlin0> Usei a posto
<Carlin0> OPs -U
<pampero> grazie :-)
<Carlin0> di nulla
<pampero> grazie ancora :-)
<Carlin0> pampero, evita di criptare partizioni a meno che tu non abbia segreti terribbili nel tuo pc lol
<Carlin0> vado a magnar ... ciao
<pampero> lol
<pampero> buon pranzo!
<Carlin0> eh devo prepararlo prima ...
<Carlin0>  /away
<chiara> ciao ragazzi.. sono una novellina di ubuntu e sto cercando di conficurare un acces point tramite connessione lan
<cristian_c> chiara: spiega esattamente cosa devi fare
<chiara> come faccio a cambiare ip adress e subnetmask?
<chiara> della mia connessione lan
<cristian_c> chiara: qual è il fine di tutto ciò?
<AleCasta> Buongiorno a tutti...sono nuovo e ho un problema all'installazione...qualcuno pratico che mi aiuti?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | AleCasta
<ubot-it> AleCasta: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<AleCasta> ok grazie ubot.
<AleCasta> Mi compare questo messaggio: si è verificato un errore e non è stato possibile installare il bootloader alla posizione specificata. Non voglio perdere tutto ;:(
<cristian_c> AleCasta: puoi fornire un contesto a ciò di cui parli?
<giovanni> ciao a tutti ho un problema non riesco a connetermi tramite eternet ma colo se attaco il cell
<cristian_c> giovanni: numero di versione di ubuntu?
<giovanni> 15.10
<cristian_c> giovanni: appena installata?
<giovanni> si ma mi sa che mi hanno combinato danno
<AleCasta> sto installando ubuntu x la prima volta e ho seguito una videoguida da internet. Ho prima fatto il partizionamento da WIndows poi ho avviato Linux con una USB. Ho seguito i passaggi della guida e l'unica cosa che non ho fatto è creade lo swap, non riuscivo nell'operazione e ho letto che non è indispensabile. Sono andato avanti e il messaggio mi com
<AleCasta> pare durante l'installazione
<cristian_c> giovanni: in live il cavo va?
<cristian_c> giovanni: chi ti ha combinato danno?
<cristian_c> AleCasta: allora
<cristian_c> AleCasta: per prima cosa, non seguire videoguide per installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> AleCasta: c'è la documentazione ufficiale
<cristian_c> !installazione | AleCasta
<ubot-it> AleCasta: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<giovanni> se collego in cel come ruter va ma se attacco il cavo dal modem vodafone non va
<cristian_c> giovanni: puoi rispondere alle domande?
<AleCasta> eh ormai il danno è fatto:(
<giovanni> un amico a provato mettendo le mani nel terminale ma non a risolto nulla
<cristian_c> AleCasta: hai partizionato manualmente? Perché?
<cristian_c> giovanni: in live hai provato il cavo?
<giovanni> cioè
<AleCasta> No ho seguito Windows. Perchè mi compare quel messaggio che ho scritto sopra e non so come continuare
<cristian_c> AleCasta: installa seguendo il wiki
<cristian_c> AleCasta: anzi, prima, prova il sistema in live
<AleCasta> si ma ora cosa devo fare? Annullare l'installazione? Mi dà la voce: potrebbe lasciare il computer in uno stato non avviabile
<giovanni> cristian che significa in live ??
<cristian_c> giovanni: avvia l'usb in modalità live e prova il cavo ethrnet
<cristian_c> giovanni: https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_USB
<cristian_c> AleCasta: se magari spieghi, cos'hai fatto...
<cristian_c> -,
<giovanni> non mi visualizza propio eternet
<cristian_c> giovanni: in live?
<AleCasta> Ho seguito una guida e tutto è andato normalmente fino alla crezione dello swap, che non ho fatto. Dopo di chè ho installato
<AleCasta> e mi compare quel messaggio
<giovanni> non so come si fa sto live
<cristian_c> AleCasta: 'nella posizione specificata' significa che hai specificato dove installare il bootloader
<cristian_c> cosa che non hai minimamente spiegato
<AleCasta> si in sda 3
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> giovanni: fai il boot da usbe scegli 'prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<cristian_c> AleCasta: perché in sda3?
<cristian_c> AleCasta: come hai partizionato?
<AleCasta> Perchè ho un portatile e volevo mantenere Windows
<cristian_c> AleCasta: ho domandato pere e hai risposto mele
<AleCasta> Cristian perdonami, sono nuovo dell'argomento. Puoi spiegarmi
<cristian_c> AleCasta: innanzitutto, vediamo ste partizioni
<giovanni> ma e possibbile disabilitare eternet da terminale ????
<cristian_c> AleCasta: apri gparted
<cristian_c> giovanni: puoi fare come ti è stato chiesto?
<giovanni> non sono capace e gia tanto che so dove si trova il terminale
<AleCasta> cristian come posso fare per mandarti una foto della mia schermata? Sono proprio bloccato e non ho alcuna icona nello schermo. Solo accensione volume wifi ecc.
<cristian_c> giovanni: il boot da usb lo sai fare?
<cristian_c> giovanni: su su. basta leggere ciò che ho scritto
<giovanni> no non so farlo
<cristian_c> !image | AleCasta
<ubot-it> AleCasta: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> giovanni: bene, trova qualcuno che sia in grado di accendere un pc
<cristian_c> e poi torna qui
<giovanni> ad accenderlo sono ancora capace non sono cosi scemo
<cristian_c> giovanni: e allora come hai avviato la usb?
<cristian_c> non continuiamo a girarci intorno
<giovanni> lo inserita e dal cellulare ho messo ruter usb cosa che permette android
<AleCasta> https://imgur.com/TFrjtBU
<cristian_c> giovanni: che c'entra il cellulare con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> AleCasta: ok, allora non sei in modalità live
<giovanni> perche per avere la connesione ora e por scrivere qui ho dovuto dare connessione dal cell
<cristian_c> AleCasta: visto che non siamo sicuri di com'è fatto sto disco
<cristian_c> AleCasta: annulla l'installazione e la rifai
<cristian_c> AleCasta: ma avviala dalla modalità live
<cristian_c> giovanni: sì, ma non c'entra niente con l'avviare il sistema sul pc
<cristian_c> giovanni: e allora come hai avviato la usb?
<cristian_c> ripeto la domanda.
<giovanni> tramite boot
<cristian_c> AleCasta: e se puoi , connettiti qui direttamente dalla livd
<cristian_c> live
<cristian_c> giovanni: e non puoi rifarlo?
<cristian_c> il boot
<cristian_c> giovanni: scegliendo 'prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<giovanni> non me lo dava gia quando lo installato perche volevo gia farlo prima di installare tutto
<cristian_c> giovanni: ???
<cristian_c> puoi tradurre?
<AleCasta> ho fatto annulla l'operazione ma non succede nulla. Faccio suspend?
<cristian_c> AleCasta: no
<giovanni> torno subitomi hanno suonato il campanello+
<cristian_c> AleCasta: che cosa vedi?
<AleCasta> la schermata che ho postato. Se faccio clic su annulla non succede niente
<cristian_c> AleCasta: hai premuto ok?
<AleCasta> si
<cristian_c> AleCasta: prova ctrl+alt+canc
<AleCasta> provato, nulla
<cristian_c> uhm
<dido> buongiorno ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti mi dice che il disco è pieno ma non è vero questo è il messaggio "The upgrade needs a total of 109 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 49,2 M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'."
<cristian_c> AleCasta: ctrl+alt+f1
<cristian_c> AleCasta: oppure esc
<AleCasta> ok fatto!
<AleCasta> ho una schermata con codici
<cristian_c> dido: hai creato la /boot separata?
<cristian_c> AleCasta: ottimo
<cristian_c> !image | AleCasta
<ubot-it> AleCasta: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dido> Cristian: ho installato in modo automatico quindi penso di si.
<cristian_c> dido: eh, no
<cristian_c> dido: la boot non è su partizione a parte, di default
<cristian_c> a meno che non glielo dica tu
<dido> ah ok allora no...
<cristian_c> dido: sudo parted -l
<dido> pensavo che in automatico andasse su partizione, mh bè ma in questo caso non dovrei avere problemi di spazio.
<cristian_c> dido: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> !paste | dido
<ubot-it> dido: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> dido: df -h
<cristian_c> dido: incolla tutti i risultati dei comandi su pastebin
<AleCasta> https://imgur.com/SsMDxVJ
<dido> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13259347/
<dido> il fdisk-l
<cristian_c> AleCasta: interessante
<AleCasta> sono nelle vostre mani
<cristian_c> The default username is ubuntu, and the password is blank on an Ubuntu LiveCD
<cristian_c> AleCasta: come username digita: ubuntu
<cristian_c> com password, lascia vuota e dai invio
<dido> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13259362/
<dido> il secondo risultato
<AleCasta> a fianco di ubuntu login devo scrivere ubuntu?
<cristian_c> dido: ma sei in live -,-
<dido> no
<dido> hdd
<cristian_c> no, mi sbagliai
<cristian_c> AleCasta: sì
<dido> np
<AleCasta> poi invio?
<cristian_c> AleCasta: sì, alla richiesta di password
<AleCasta> ok fatto
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda1     2048    999423    997376  487M EFI System
<cristian_c> /dev/sda2   999424   1499135    499712  244M Linux filesystem
<cristian_c> /dev/sda3  1499136 976771071 975271936  465G Linux LVM
<cristian_c> dido: hai cifrato il disco?
<dido> no
<cristian_c> !lvm
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lvm'
<cristian_c> AleCasta: ora che esce?
<dido> mh, quindi che succede?
<cristian_c> Il Logical Volume Management (LVM) è uno strato software che si introduce tra il partizionamento fisico del disco e la disponibilità di volumi per il sistema.
<cristian_c> A partire da una o più partizioni fisiche, l'LVM costruisce un numero arbitrario di partizioni virtuali (logiche) che offrono una vasta serie di vantaggi all'amministratore di sistema. Il più evidente tra questi vantaggi è la possibilità di modificare "a caldo" (non senza alcune precauzioni fondamentali) la dimensione e il numero delle partizioni.
<AleCasta> Appare questo: The programs included with the Ubuntu system are free software: the exact discribution terms for each program are describer in the individual files in /usr/share/doc/*/copyright. Ubuntu comes with ABLOSUTELY NO Warranty, to the extent permitted by applicable law. ubuntu@ubuntu: poi un segno strano tipo una tilde e un segno di dollaro
<cristian_c> dido: perché hai scelto installazione con lvm?
<cristian_c> AleCasta: ok, quello è il prompt
<dido> mh... ho installato in LVM sinceramente perchè quando ho installato non mi sono accorto della spunta. però dovrebbe essere   più comodo se devo modificare le partizioni
<cristian_c> AleCasta: ora digita: reboot
<AleCasta> invio?
<cristian_c> AleCasta: una volta riavviato l'installer, scegli modalità di prova
<cristian_c> invece che modalità installazione
<cristian_c> AleCasta: sì
<cristian_c> dido: beh, in questo caso lvm ti ha dato problemi, forse
<AleCasta> ottimo, siamo in pista.
<cristian_c> AleCasta: che esce?
<cristian_c> AleCasta: il tutto senza spegnere forzatamente il pc :P
<cristian_c> che non gli fa bene
<dido> ihih già... come posso fare per risolvere? avete qualche idea? l'unica cosa che sembra non funzionare è quella.
<AleCasta> ok ho fatto prova Ubuntu, attendo. Io Cristian non so come ringraziarti, sei un genio
<AleCasta> ok sono in Ubuntu desktop
<cristian_c> AleCasta: allora
<cristian_c> AleCasta: se ti trovi in live, apri gparted
<cristian_c> AleCasta: e posta una schermata
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda2       237M  167M   58M  75% /boot
<AleCasta> https://imgur.com/xsbGbzY
<cristian_c>  /dev/dm-0       450G  128G  299G  30% /
<cristian_c> dido:
<dido> potrei provare con gparted a ridemensionare?
<cristian_c> AleCasta: beh, ora è chiaro
<cristian_c> la natura del problema
<cristian_c> AleCasta: sono tutte partizioni ntfs
<cristian_c> AleCasta: hai fatto un casino
<cristian_c> AleCasta: hai provato ad installare ubuntu su partizioni ntfs
<cristian_c> ci credo va a scatafascio
<cristian_c> dido: posta anche tu una schermata di gparted
<AleCasta> spero di non aver perso nulla
<cristian_c> visto che la / è occupata solo al 30%
<cristian_c> AleCasta: non lo so cos'hai combinato
<cristian_c> AleCasta: ma questo è perché non si seguono le guide ufficiali
<cristian_c> e ci si affida a blog e siti sconosciuti
<AleCasta> ora come procedo??
<dido> https://imgur.com/mE3Esfd
<Carlin0> dido, cosa vuoi ridimensionare ?
<dido> il boot perchè non riesco a fare gli aggiornamenti, o se possibile cambiare la cartella temporanea di dove vengono salvati i file  per aggiornamenti
<Carlin0> dido, metti in paste il risultato di questi comandi
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep linux-header
<Carlin0> uname -a
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> AleCasta: allora
<dido> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13259549/
<dido> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13259559/
<dido> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13259563/
<Carlin0> dido,  apri questo link http://sprunge.us/iZJQ copia il comando tutto in un colpo solo e incollalo nel terminale
<dido> ok sta processando
<Carlin0> dido, dopo dai sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get -y autoremove && sudo apt update && sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<Carlin0> sempre tutto insieme
<AleCasta> io ci sono
<nuovo> aggiungo che software center non scarica
<dido> ok sta facendo
<Carlin0> dido, ogni volta devi cancellare i kernel vecchi ... quella ppartizione di /boot è trppo piccola e incasina
<Carlin0> nuovo, aggiungi a cosa ?
<dido> ah ok... questo non lo sapevo pensavo facesse tutto da solo, ok quindi con i comandi dati prima si sono puliti i vecchi kernal
<dido> ?
<dido> mentre per la boot non posso farci nulla?
<Carlin0> puoi farci ma non è semplice ...
<dido> mh ok mi sa cha faccio prima a reinstallare il tutto aumentando il boot e togliendo la lvm
<Carlin0> dido, i kernel vecchi se non sei tanto pratico puoi rimuoverli da gestore pacchetti
<Carlin0> dido, se reinstalli non farla la partizione di boot
<Carlin0> fai solo la /
<Carlin0> partizione unica
<dido> ah ok va bene grazie della info.
<Carlin0> o al limite fai la /home ma lascia perdere la /boot
<dido> ok va bene, dovrei trovare il tempo di leggermi la documentazione di modo di fare una bella installazione.teroricamente  con la /home i dati in caso di reinstallazione i file in /home non vengono persi?
<Carlin0> esatto dido
<cristian_c> AleCasta: prova a vedee in windows a cosa corrispondono quelle 4 partizioni
<Carlin0> dai 25/30 gb alla / e il resto la metti /home
<dido> ok perfetto appena ho un attimo di tempo faccio. grazie bb giornata
<AleCasta> arrivo
<nuovo> scusate il disturbo ma essendo nuovo come funziona qua sul supporto chat?
<dido> exit
<AleCasta> non mi avvia windows normalmente. Strumenti di ripristino??
<ExPBoy> nuovo, funziona che esponi il tuo problema e chi sa risponde
<AleCasta> dice di inserire il disco di installazione di Windows e riavviare il pc...ho perso tutto?
<nuovo> ok grazie ExPBoy avendolo gia esposto aspetterò
<ExPBoy> cosa hai esposto?
<nuovo> il problema con firefox che non carica o si disconnette o non parte prorio forse perchè perde connessione non so ,e quello con il monitor e playonlinix
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> !veggenti | nuovo
<ubot-it> nuovo: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<nuovo> monitor imposto risoluzione 1680 1050 da terminale poi quando stacco devo rifare tutto e mi dice http://paste.ubuntu.com/13259749/
<nuovo> per gli altri problemi io non ho la piu pallida idea di cosa sia che non va
<nuovo> su paly on linux vorrei installare metatrade ma mi da questo risultato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13259778/       di cosa abbia firefox non ho idea
<checco> ciao ragazzi, ho un rebus, complicato,su questo pc ho un 14,10 lts, avevo incasinato network-manager infatti ora non funziona piu, come posso disinstallarlo e rimetterlo con impostazioni standard? come posso farlo da un altra partizione di ubuntu visto che internet e' inacessibile ?
<autumn> salve. come faccio a cambiare la sensibilità del mouse? dalle impostazioni non trovo il modo
<checco> autumn:  prova con questo link http://forum.ubuntu.it/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=340893
<autumn> l'avevo visto, non ho quelle voci
<checco> esiste un pacchetto cliccabile autoinstallante per network-manager, ? non ho possibilita di acesso ad internet su altra partizione in quanto network manager e inutilizzabile
<AleCasta> ragazzi non riesco più ad avviare Windows...mi dà status 0xc0000225...dice di inserire disco di ripristino
<checco> AleCasta:  mi sa che non sei nel canale adatto,, heheh
<checco> scherzo, non sono del supporto, non prendermi seriamente ;_)
<AleCasta> lo so ma è dovuto ad un errore Linux quindi
<AleCasta> anzi ringrazio Cristian
<gigirock> !ciao | nuovo
<ubot-it> nuovo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nuovo> ciao gigirock
<krabador> !ciao | nuovo
<ubot-it> nuovo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nuovo> il mio problema con la nuovva versione 15.10 e che si interrompe la  connessione continuamente esempio se  faccio apt-get    uplod non parte
<krabador> nuovo, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> !pastebin | nuovo
<ubot-it> nuovo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> nuovo, <krabador> nuovo, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> nuovo, ho i privati disabilitati
<krabador> scrivi tranquillamente in canale
<krabador> nuovo, ho i privati disabilitati
<krabador> scrivi tranquillamente in canale
<krabador> <krabador> nuovo, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> <krabador> !pastebin | nuovo
<krabador> nuovo, senti, connettiti con un'altro device, stai entrando ed uscendo continuamente
<krabador> non è utile per te e per noi
<Fra91> Buona sera, ho appena scaricato Ubuntu 15.10 su windows 10..Come devo procedere per poterlo installare su una seconda partizione dell'HDD principale??
<cristian_c> Fra91: prima di installarlo, va provato
<cristian_c> in modalità 'live'
<cristian_c> Fra91: crea un supporto , usb o dvd
<cristian_c> !iso | Fra91 , per dvd
<ubot-it> Fra91 , per dvd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Fra91 , per usb
<ubot-it> Fra91 , per usb: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<akis24> Fra91: e ultimo ma non ultimo nel caso decidessi di installarlo ...
<akis24> !uefi | Fra91
<ubot-it> Fra91: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Fra91> Perfetto, grazie
<akis24> prego
<Simone10001> Salva, ho installato ubuntu sul mio portatile ed ho due problemi
<cristian_c> prego
<akis24> Simone10001: descrivili per bene qui
<Simone10001> 1) Non ho più il wifi
<Simone10001> 2) Ubuntu si avvia solo con acpi=off
<akis24> Simone10001: da quando non hai wifi ? hai provato a impostare la connessione ?
<cristian_c> Simone10001: ti hanno asportato la scheda wifi dal pc?
<cristian_c> fisicamente, dico
<Simone10001> il pc è nuovo.. ho installato ubuntu in dual boot e dal primo avvio non posso usare il wifi
<akis24> Simone10001: da disco live hai provato a vedere se funzionava ?
<cristian_c> Simone10001: ma in live hai provato il wifi?
<cristian_c> appunto
<Simone10001> no
<cristian_c> Simone10001: facci sapere, allora
<Simone10001> come devo avviare la disco?
<cristian_c> Simone10001: nel solto modo, ma scegli 'prova ubuntu senza installarlo' una volta arrivato al menù di scelta
<cristian_c> *solito
<akis24> Simone10001: come hai installato ? dove hai messo il disco ?  lettore dvd  dai
<Simone10001> pen drive
<Simone10001> quindi devo disinstallare prima??
<cristian_c> Simone10001: allora fai il boot da usb
<cristian_c> e procedi come ti si è detto
<cristian_c> Simone10001: nessuno ha parlato di disinstallazione
<Simone10001> ook
<cristian_c> Simone10001: ma hai letto cosa abbiamo scritto?
<Simone10001> certo
<cristian_c> Simone10001: nel solto modo, ma scegli 'prova ubuntu senza installarlo' una volta arrivato al menù di scelta
<Fra91> ho Windows 10 ma il mio PC ha modalità bios Legacy. Se installo Ubuntu 15.10 entrando dal BIOS e facendo partire il sistema da DVD, viene creata automaticamente la seconda partizione durante l'installazione?
<rboss> ciao, sto cercando di installare ubuntu su un ASUS X205T ma non riesco, il programma di installazione mi va in crash con il seguente messaggio: trying to overwrite 'etc/console-setup/compose.ISO-8859-11.inc', which is also in package console-setup 1.123  ; c'è qualcuno che mi può dare una mano o posto sul forum?
<rboss> per Fra91 disattiva in bios il SECURE BOOT.
<Fra91> entrando nel BIOS del PC disattivo il SECURE BOOT?
<rboss> Fra91 si e disattiva anche il boot da windows, dovrebbero essere in due menù diversi.
<killer> ciao
<killer> ho un problema
<killer> ieri ho inserito un comando nel terminale per aggiornare i drive dellaa mia scheda grafica ma questo comando mi ha eliminato le risoluzioni dallo schermo
<Carlin0> killer, che comando ?
<killer> ora lo schermo è messo in 4:3
<killer> non me lo ricordo :-(
<killer> ne ho messi più di uno e al riavvio mi si è diminuito lo schermo
<Carlin0> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<killer> non ho capito?
<killer> non mi puoi aiutare?
<Carlin0> se non sappiamo cosa hai fatto ...
<killer> vediamo se ritrovo il coando
<killer> sudo apt-get purge fglrx
<killer> dovrebbe essere questo
<Carlin0> per curiosità : dove lo hai preso ?
<killer> www.youtube.com/watch?v=-le0FU6mqRo
<killer> da qua
<Carlin0> killer, che ubuntu hai ?
<killer> 12.04
<krabador> killer, guarda documentazione ufficiale , piuttosto che video presi a caso
<Carlin0> !fgrlx
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'fgrlx'
<Carlin0> !fglrx
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'fglrx'
<killer> krabador hai ragione ma non riuscivo a capire come si aggiornavano e mi sembrava più facile un video
<Carlin0> manco ..
<killer> avrei dovuto chiedere subito qua
<Carlin0> !ati
<ubot-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati | Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<Carlin0> leggi le guida killer
<Carlin0> che poi quel comando non aggiornava ma ha tolto i pacchetti dei driver proprietari
<killer> in questa quida dovrei trovare la soluzione al mio problema o serve per i drive?
<Carlin0> reinstalla i driver proprietari
<killer> e il comendo dove lo trovo?
<killer> per avviare la reistallazione naturalmente
<Carlin0> leggi le guida killer
<Carlin0> leggi le guida killer
<killer> ok
<rboss> ciao, sto cercando di installare ubuntu su un ASUS X205T ma non riesco, il programma di installazione mi va in crash con il seguente messaggio: trying to overwrite 'etc/console-setup/compose.ISO-8859-11.inc', which is also in package console-setup 1.123  ; ho postato anche sul forum
<Carlin0> rboss, controlla l'md5sum della iso
<killer> fglrx Catalyst
<Carlin0> !md5 | rboss
<ubot-it> rboss: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<killer> io devo istallare questo giusto?
<killer> mi puoi rimandare i link della guida che ho dovuto riavviare il pc
<krabador> !ati | killer
<ubot-it> killer: Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati | Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<killer> grazie
<Guest16021> salve, avrei una domanda off topic: esistono hosts online che ospitano gratuitamente un piccolo sito internet con pagine php?
<krabador> !chat | Guest16021
<ubot-it> Guest16021: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rboss> Carlin0, scusa il ritardo, ci ho messo un'attimo a capire come fare, ok md5 ok.
<Carlin0> rboss, hai controllato ?
<rboss> si, tutto ok
<Carlin0> rboss, come l'hai fatta la chiavetta usb ?
<rboss> ubuntu 14.04.03 amd64 è ok, la chiavetta è stata fatta con unetbootin
<Carlin0> pare che unetbootin sia buggato ... almeno così mi dicono
<Carlin0> rboss, hai win ?
<rboss> lo devo reinstallare in versione 8 su ASUS X205T e ci vuole un 45'.... altre soluzioni?
<Carlin0> allora prova a fare la chiavetta con il comando dd
<rboss> ?? sorry ma sono un principiante ..
<rboss> c'é una wiki esaustiva che mi posso leggere?
<Carlin0> rboss, il comando è dd if=iso-da-copiare of=/dev/la-chiavetta
<Carlin0> rboss, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<rboss> ok, comunque ho provato anche ad installare l'ultima versione di Debian e mi ha fatto lo stesso scherzetto....
<rboss> si sono su ubuntu.
<Carlin0> hai la iso su questo pc ?
<rboss> si, in home
<Carlin0> collega la chiavetta
<rboss> fatto.
<Carlin0> e dammi il risultato di sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> mettilo in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rboss> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<rboss> 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 60801 cilindri, totale 976773168 settori
<rboss> Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte
<rboss> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<rboss> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<rboss> Identificativo disco: 0xe3102a4b
<rboss> Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Carlin0> rboss, aspe
<giovanni> salve ho un problema con ubuntu 15.10 non mi riconosce eternet
<Carlin0> rboss, sudo apt install pastebinit
<rboss> Carlin0 come avrai capito non sono riuscito a fare il !paste
<Carlin0> rboss, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Carlin0> rboss, dai i 2 comandi in sequenza
<Carlin0> e incolla qui il link che ti da il 2°
<Carlin0> giovanni, sei sicuro che funzioni la scheda ethernet ?
<rboss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13262666/
<Carlin0> rboss, la chiavetta è da 16 gb ?
<giovanni> quella funziona perche prima con windows si collegava
<rboss> si
<Carlin0> rboss, ls | pastebinit
<Carlin0> giovanni, hai win ancora ?
<giovanni> no
<Carlin0> quanti anni ha il pc giovanni ?
<rboss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13262712/
<giovanni> bo
<giovanni> ma io non vorrei aver combinato danni dal terminale
<Carlin0> rboss, è ubuntu gnome che vuoi mettere sulla chiavetta ?
<giovanni> si possono fare dei controlli ??
<rboss> no, è ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64
<Carlin0> giovanni, prova da live ma se non va la ethernet di solito è morta
<Carlin0> rboss, ok
<giovanni> ma ce modo di disabilitarla da terminale ??
<giovanni> perche wifi funziona
<giovanni> e se collego il cel come ruter funziona
<Carlin0> rboss, sudo dd if=ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<Carlin0> rboss, fai copia incolla e aspetta che finisca
<rboss> ok, grazie.
<rboss> come finisce mi faccio vivo.
<Carlin0> giovanni, tutto dice che la scheda sia morta , ma puoi provare da live
<giovanni> ma li funziona era gia stata fatta la prova
<Carlin0> giovanni, quando ?
<giovanni> provato stamane
<Carlin0> giovanni, che ubuntu hai ?
<giovanni> 15.10
<Carlin0> e giovanni da quando non va ?
<krabador> giovanni, se 15.10 in live funziona, reinstalla
<giovanni> ieri che un amico no so cosa a combinato per configurarmi il wifi tramiteil terminale
<krabador> giovanni, se 15.10 in live funziona, reinstalla
<krabador> !iso | giovanni
<ubot-it> giovanni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<giovanni> ma ce modo di sapere se le porte eternet sono attive ??
<rboss> 2060288+0 record dentro
<rboss> 2060288+0 record fuori
<rboss> 1054867456 byte (1,1 GB) copiati, 365,562 s, 2,9 MB/s
<Carlin0> rboss, prova con questa chiavetta ...
<Carlin0> dovrebbe andare
<rboss> Carlin0, procedo!! se ho errori comunico immediatamente, grazie.
<Carlin0> eh mo mi allontano cmq chiedi qui... qualcuno ci sarà
<rboss> ok, non parte neanche....
<rboss> iniziamo bene...
<Carlin0> rboss, settato il boot dal bios ?
<rboss> yes
<rboss> non esce dal bios, si pianta e ritorna
<rboss> secure boot disattivato
<Carlin0> se non esce dal bios ha problemi il pc
<Carlin0> cmq ora devo andar ....
<rboss> ok, grazie.
<ViCe95> giovanni: prova a scrivere nel terminale ifconfig e posta il risultato su paste
<ViCe95> !paste | giovanni
<ubot-it> giovanni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giovanni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13263115/
<ViCe95> giovanni: che os? su vm?
<giovanni> xp il 7 non mi ricordo
<ViCe95> giovanni: intendo linux
<giovanni> 15.10
<ViCe95> giovanni: in virtual machine
<ViCe95> ?
<giuseppe3> Ciao vorrei avere spiegazioni su come istallare gli aggiornamenti della mia nvidia geforce 840m su ubuntu 12.04
<giuseppe3> ?
<Guest70215> Ciao a tutti
<giuseppe3> Ciao
<giuseppe3> Tu sai rispondere alla mia domanda?
<Guest70215> vorrei installare sul mio aceron d-260 una distro ubuntu qual mi consigliate
<Guest70215> considerate che è un net-book con qualche annetto...
<giuseppe3> 12.04
<giuseppe3> Io mi trovo bene
<Guest70215> giuseppe3, credo non sia più supportata o sbaglio?
<giuseppe3> Non ne ho idea..sono entrato anche io per chiedere aiuto
<giuseppe3> Kerd
<giuseppe3> Tu puoi aiutarmi?
<Guest70215> giuseppe3, grazie lo stesso...
<Guest70215> :)
<Guest70215> non so di cosa  hai bisogno
<Guest70215> puoi ripetere la domanda?
<giuseppe3> Bot
<giuseppe3> Marco
<giuseppe3> Ciao vorrei avere spiegazioni su come istallare gli aggiornamenti della mia nvidia geforce 840m su ubuntu 12.04
<giuseppe3> Marcofe puoi aiutarmi?
<ViCe95> Salve, ho un problema con ubuntu studio 15.10, all'avvio compare questa stringa "drm intel"
<ViCe95> "Drm:intel_pipe_config_compare [i915]] *error* mismatch in ips_enabled"
<Guest95694> Salve a tutti
<Guest95694> Sono nuovo del canale
<Guest95694> Avrei bisogno di un aiutino su compton
<krabador> Guest95694, chiedi
<ViCe95> Salve, ho un problema con ubuntu studio 15.10, all'avvio compare questa stringa
<ViCe95> "Drm:intel_pipe_config_compare [i915]] *error* mismatch in ips_enabled"
<krabador> ViCe95, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> ViCe95, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<ViCe95> krabador: ho già pastebinit , ma essendo una sola riga ho preferito non usarla, anche perchè non scrivo dal pc in questione
<krabador> ViCe95, rientra qui con quel pc, per favore
<ViCe95> krabador: non si avvia il dm , riavvio ed entro su una tty con irssi
<krabador> ViCe95, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1492764
<krabador> sembra che kernel successivi a 4.2 non ne siano affetti
<krabador> ti sto segnalando i comandi , per vedere se hai tutto aggiornato
<krabador> in quanto potrebbe essere rientrato in aggiornamenti del kernel
<krabador> di questi ultimi giorni
<ViCe95> krabador: ho già fatto un apt-get upgrade da recovery
<krabador> ViCe95, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> questo devi dare
<ViCe95> krabador: anche
<krabador> eh "anche"
<krabador> o segnali cosa hai fatto
<krabador> o giochiamo ai mimi
<ViCe95> krabador: allora, partiamo da una settimana fa :aggiorno ubuntu studio 15.04 tutto ok, fino a giovedì tutto funzionante, venerdì mattina mi dava quell'errore senza nessuna modifica apportata, oggi entro in recovery ,mi collego tramite cavo faccio un upgrade e un dist-upgrade e non funziona.
<cristian_c> ViCe95: history | pastebinit
<ViCe95> cristian_c: non ho fatto altro da terminale
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ViCe95: alloa
<cristian_c> ViCe95: ls /var/log/apt
<ViCe95> cristian_c: quindi ?
<Guest95694> michael
<cristian_c> !paste | ViCe95
<ubot-it> ViCe95: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ViCe95> paste.ubuntu.com/13266761
<cristian_c> ViCe95: cat /var/log/apt/history.log
<uiffgtjj> ciao
<thealmighty> buonasera
<thealmighty> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu in uefi su un toshiba
<cristian_c> thealmighty: esponi pure
<thealmighty> praticamente dopo l'installazione di ubuntu non c'è verso che il bios veda il grub
<thealmighty> avendo i toshiba un bios abbastanza chiuso a differenza di altri pc non c'è la possibilità di selezionare il grub dalle partizioni uefi
<cristian_c> capito
<cristian_c> thealmighty: nome del toshiba?
<thealmighty> satellite l50-a-1f2
<cristian_c> thealmighty: http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/16272/linux-su-toshiba-l50-a-1f2
<thealmighty> si grazie l'avevo già vista sta guida ma purtroppo non ho risolto
<uiffgtjj> Boot-Repair
<thealmighty> neanche purtroppo
<thealmighty> neanche con easy uefi
<cristian_c> uiffgtjj: inatti
<cristian_c> infatti
<cristian_c> stavo pensando a quello
<thealmighty> parte al reboot ma po ovviamente windows resetta l'mbr e mi si sputtana la configurazione di nuovo
<cristian_c> thealmighty: e sarebbe utile inoltre vedere com'è partizionato il disco
<thealmighty> addirittura con easy uefi ho disattivato l'mbr
<thealmighty> in gpt ovviamente
<uiffgtjj> se non ci sono problemi particolari e molto semplice
<thealmighty> non saprei identificarle i problemi particolari
<cristian_c> thealmighty: si può vedere il log di boot repair?
<thealmighty> dovrei riprovare l'installazione
<thealmighty> ci sono modalità di partizionamento particolari per l'installazione?
<thealmighty> c'è qualcuno?
<thealmighty> altro dubbio qui dice di preparare la chiavetta con la live utilizzando unetbootin
<thealmighty> io l'ho fatta utilizzando rufus
<thealmighty> potrebbe dipendere da questo anche?
<cristian_c> thealmighty: beh, una volta che il sistema è installato
<cristian_c> thealmighty: ma ripeto, vorrei vedere com'è partizionato il disco
<cristian_c> ...
<thealmighty> come faccio a mandarti uno screen?
<cristian_c> !image ! thealmighty
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !image | thealmighty
<ubot-it> thealmighty: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<thealmighty> ok thanks
<thealmighty> vuoi vederlo con il tool di windows o nel dos?
<cristian_c> thealmighty: schermata di gparted
<thealmighty> non ho ancora installato ubuntu
<thealmighty> metto la live?
<thealmighty> o la vuoi vedere con ubuntu installato?
<Ronal> buona sera
<thealmighty> buonasera ronal
<cristian_c> thealmighty: perché hai parlato di grub allora?
<thealmighty> perchè nel precedente tentativo di installare ubuntu ho riscontrato questi problemi
<thealmighty> poi naturalmente non ho piu avuto tempo di smanettare e ho ripristinato windows in single boot
<Ronal> io avrei un problema che penso semplice, ma non capisco come risolverlo perchè ancora non me ne intendo avendo installato l'altro ieri ubuntu, c'è qualcuno che se ne intende ed è disponibile?
<ffhjjf> questa procedura la ho testata con successo piu volte con problemi come il tuo www.upubuntu.com/2012/09/how-to-repair-grub2-in-system-with.html?m=1
<cristian_c> <thealmighty> praticamente dopo l'installazione di ubuntu non c'è verso che il bios veda il grub
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Ronal
<ubot-it> Ronal: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> thealmighty: hai successivamente toccato le partizioni?
<thealmighty> no
<thealmighty> ho solo fatto una live di xubuntu mi pare con bootrepair e tentato invano che facesse tutto in automatico br
<cristian_c> ffhjjf: per favore, non postare guide di risorse esterne a ubuntu qui in canale. Grazie
<cristian_c> thealmighty: avvia la live
<Ronal> bene, allora, oggi ho installato TS3, il problema è che per avviarlo devo ricorrere obbligatoriamente al terminale, è un .sh, e se lo apro normalmente mi apre un testo con una decina di righe di codice... qualcuno sà come risolvere? (se possibile)
<thealmighty> ok 5 minuti e son qui di nuovo ;)
<cristian_c> Ronal: tramite il comando sh
<cristian_c> Ronal: dopo aver dato i permessi di esecuzione allo script
<Ronal> cristian:c: gliel'ho dati, ma io vorrei per esempio eseguirlo normalmente, così da poter creare un collegamento sul desktop
<thealmighty> eccomi
<thealmighty> sto aprendo gparted
<cristian_c> Ronal: vediamo che permessi ha
<thealmighty> http://oi67.tinypic.com/fe2etc.jpg
<thealmighty> si vede_
<thealmighty> ?
<thealmighty> ho preparato 150gb circa per ritentare l installazione
<cristian_c> thealmighty: dove avevi installato il bootloader di ubuntu?
<thealmighty> sda2 mi pare
<cristian_c> Ronal: dove si trova lo script?
<cristian_c> thealmighty: prova l'installazione
<cristian_c> thealmighty: e poi eventualmente boot repair
<thealmighty> riprovo seguendo di nuovo la guida che mi hai linkato e vediamo
<thealmighty> cioe disabilitando solo il secure boot
<thealmighty> xke ho letto su altri forum che era consigliato togliere da windows anche il fast boot
<cristian_c> thealmighty: beh, assolutamente
<cristian_c> thealmighty: disattiva il fastboot
<cristian_c> thealmighty: su secure boot invece non s0n
<cristian_c> non sono certo che si debba per forza disattivare
<thealmighty> quella guida dice di si
<cristian_c> bah, non la leggo come una cosa obbligatoria
<thealmighty> il fastboot invece si_!
<thealmighty> comunque dai per sicurezza le faccio entrambe
<thealmighty> a tra poco...per ora ti ringrazio tanto per la pazienza
<Ronal> cristian_c: in che senso dove si trova? se intendi la directory, è in Documents
<cristian_c> Ronal: ls -l ~/Documents/ts3.sh
<cristian_c> (o come si chiama)
<Ronal> cristian_c: quel comando mi elenca tutte i files della cartella del programma
<cristian_c> Ronal: beh,cno
<Thealmighty> Ho creato lo swap di 4gb va bene?
<cristian_c> Ronal: esattamente, cos'hai digitato?
<cristian_c> Thealmighty: hai 4 gb di ram?
<Thealmighty> E la restante partizione gli metto come punto di mount /
<Thealmighty> Ne ho 8
<cristian_c> Thealmighty: anche 8 va bene
<Thealmighty> Devo creare altre partizioni?
<Ronal> cristian_c: mi son spostato nella directory della cartella, e ho digitato "ls -l"
<cristian_c> Thealmighty: posta una schermata
<Thealmighty> Sono in setup cris...
<cristian_c> Ronal: beh, digita: ls -l ~/Documents/nomedelloscript.sh
<cristian_c> Thealmighty: posta una foto
<Ronal> umh, come si fa la tilde?
<Thealmighty> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/QEmK4jSGR5iZ6ow0u38c
<Ronal> nono, niente
<cristian_c> Ronal: altgr+ì
<cristian_c> Thealmighty: sì, puoi creare la /
<cristian_c> e aggiungerci una /home, volendo
<Ronal> cristian_c: ho fatto il comando, mi dice: "ls: cannot acces cd: no such file or directory
<Thealmighty> A che pro?
<cristian_c> Thealmighty: per avere una /home separata
<Thealmighty> Fa nulla mi va bene cosi...proseguo?
<cristian_c> Thealmighty: e così non legarla al sistema operativo (leggasi: reinstallare l'os senza toccare la home)
<cristian_c> Thealmighty: sì, prpsegui
<cristian_c> prosegui
<cristian_c> Ronal: che comando hai digitato?
<Ronal> cristian_c: ls -l cd /home/ronal/documents/nomecartella/nomefile.sh
<Ronal> cristian_c: l'ho fatto tabbando quindi mi sembra strano dica che non esiste
<cristian_c> Ronal: perché cd?
<cristian_c> senza cd
<cristian_c> !paste | Ronal
<ubot-it> Ronal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ronal> ok ho fatto senza cd e mi dà:
<Ronal> -rwxr-x- 1 rpmaò rpmaò 283 nov 14 20:00
<Ronal> ok ho fatto senza cd e mi dà:
<Ronal> -rwxr-x- 1 rpmaò rpmaò 283 nov 14 20:00
<Ronal> ok ho fatto senza cd e mi dà: "-rwxr-x- 1 ronal ronal 283 nov 14 20:00"
<Ronal> cristian_c: ok ho fatto senza cd e mi dà: "-rwxr-x- 1 ronal ronal 283 nov 14 20:00"
<cristian_c> Ronal: non c'è bisogno di ripeterlo cento volte
<cristian_c> Ronal: se fai doppio clic sul file, cosa esce?
<cristian_c> Ronal: e se fai clic destro?
<Ronal> cristian_c: doppio click apre gedit, con scritta una decina di righe di codice
<cristian_c> Ronal: stai utilizzando unity?
<Thealmighty> Nulla da fare mi parte windows
<cristian_c> Thealmighty: bootrepair e posta il log su pastebin
<Thealmighty> Di nuovo da live?
<Ronal> cristian_c: unity? se intendi la versione di ubuntu, ho la 15.10
<cristian_c> Thealmighty: anche da live
<cristian_c> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<cristian_c> Ronal: quella con il launcher a sinistra
<cristian_c> e lo sfondo color melanzana
<Ronal> crisian_c: si allora penso sia unity
<cristian_c> Ronal: e se fai clic destro?
<Ronal> cristian_c: click destro mi elenca le solite operazioni possibili
<thealmi> installato e aperto boot repair
<thealmi> cosa faccio ora_
<cristian_c> Ronal: ovvero?
<thealmi> recommended repair?
<cristian_c> !bootrepair | thealmi
<ubot-it> thealmi: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<cristian_c> thealmi: sì
<thealmi> dove tropo il log?
<thealmi> trovo*
<thealmi> ah quel link paste.ubuntu ecc?
<Ronal> cristian_c: "Apri con gedit - Apri con - Taglia - Copia - Muovi a - Copia a - Crea link - Rinomina - Sposta nel cestino - Comprimi -  Email - Torna alla versione precedente - Proprietà
<cristian_c> thealmi: sì
<cristian_c> Ronal: molto sttano
<thealmi> http://pastebin.com/vEgqwXZT
<cristian_c> Ronal: allora
<thealmi> vai...spero di non aver sbagliato nulla!
<cristian_c> Ronal: intanto, crea il lanciatore
<cristian_c> tanti , troppi file efi
<thealmi> e quindi?
<thealmi> forse tutti quelli dei tentativi precedenti...vedo anche un refind
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda1           2,048       616,447       614,400 Windows Recovery Environment (Windows)
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda5     463,097,856   464,773,119     1,675,264 Windows Recovery Environment (Windows)
<cristian_c> O.o
<thealmi> si l-avevo notato anche io due partizioni di ripristino di windows
<thealmi> non so come mai
<thealmi> ma diciamo che in relazione al dual boot queste partizioni non dovrebbero dare fastidio, quanto tutti i file efi
<cristian_c> Windows not detected by os-prober on sda4.
<cristian_c> Presence of EFI/Microsoft file detected: /mnt/boot-sav/sda2/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<cristian_c> Presence of EFI/Boot file detected: /mnt/boot-sav/sda2/EFI/Boot/bkpbootx64.efi
<cristian_c> Presence of EFI/Boot file detected: /mnt/boot-sav/sda2/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<cristian_c> Presence of bkp file detected: /mnt/boot-sav/sda2/EFI/Boot/bkpbootx64.efi
<cristian_c>  
<cristian_c> BootOrder: 0003,0000,2003,2001,2002
<thealmi> lo metto a bagno nell acido!
<cristian_c> Boot0003* ubuntu 
<cristian_c> Boot0000* Windows Boot Manage
<cristian_c> e a seguire rete, usb e dvd
<thealmi> non infierire cris...dimmi come posso risolvere! mi sta salendo il nazismo!
<cristian_c> thealmi: sto esaminando il log
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-15
<thealmi> posso andare a fumare intanto...3 minuti
<cristian_c> =================== UEFI/Legacy mode:
<cristian_c> BIOS is EFI-compatible, and is setup in EFI-mode for this live-session.
<cristian_c> SecureBoot disabled. (maybe sec-boot, Please report this message to
<cristian_c> thealmi: sì
<thealmi> thanks
<thealmi> eccomi
<cristian_c> =================== Recommended repair
<cristian_c> The default repair of the Boot-Repair utility will reinstall the grub-efi-amd64-signed of sda8, using the following options:        sda2/boot/efi,
<cristian_c> Additional repair will be performed: unhide-bootmenu-10s   fix-windows-boot use-standard-efi-file  restore-efi-backups
<cristian_c>  
<cristian_c>  /boot/efi added in sda8/fstab
<cristian_c> rm /mnt/boot-sav/sda2/efi/Boot/bootx64.efi
<cristian_c> Quantity of real Windows: 1
<cristian_c> Mount sda2 on /mnt/boot-sav/sda8/boot/efi
<cristian_c> Reinstall the grub-efi-amd64-signed of sda8
<cristian_c> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<cristian_c> Installation finished. No error reported.
<cristian_c> grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi --target=x86_64-efi --uefi-secure-boot : exit code of grub-install :0
<cristian_c> Refind detected on sda2
<cristian_c> Save and rename /mnt/boot-sav/sda8/boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi (/mnt/boot-sav/sda8/boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bkpbootx64.efi)
<cristian_c> cp /mnt/boot-sav/sda8/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /mnt/boot-sav/sda8/boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<cristian_c> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<cristian_c> Installation finished. No error reported.
<cristian_c> grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi --target=x86_64-efi --uefi-secure-boot : exit code of grub-install :0
<cristian_c> Generating grub configuration file ...
<cristian_c> Found Windows Boot Manager on /dev/sda2@/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<cristian_c> Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
<cristian_c> Unhide GRUB boot menu in sda8/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<cristian_c> Boot successfully repaired.
<cristian_c> You can now reboot your computer.
<cristian_c> If your computer reboots directly into Windows, try to change the boot order in your BIOS.
<cristian_c> If your BIOS does not allow to change the boot order, change the default boot entry of the Windows bootloader.
<cristian_c> For example you can boot into Windows, then type the following command in an admin command prompt:
<cristian_c> bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi
<thealmi> un bordello...
<cristian_c> thealmi: un paio di domande
<cristian_c> thealmi: 1) cosa accade al riavvio esattamente?
<thealmi> si avvia windows
<thealmi> semplicemente!
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> thealmi: puoi provare un paio di  cose
<cristian_c> thealmi: primo tentativo: riattiva secure boot
<cristian_c> e vedi cosa succede
<cristian_c> thealmi: se non va, guarda le opzioni di bio uefi per vedere se il bios chiuso di toshiba ti permette di impostare la voce di boot
<thealmi> non si potrebbe ripristinare sda2 con gli efi giusti
<cristian_c> thealmi: se non va, prova con bcdedit da windows
<thealmi> ovviamente no! xke e chiusissimo
<cristian_c> thealmi: ci ha pensato bootrepair a quello
<thealmi> e tutti quei file efi?
<cristian_c> thealmi: beh, direi che hai un paio di cose da provare
<cristian_c> rileggi i miei ultimi messaggi
<thealmi> io opterei per quella piu efficace
<cristian_c> thealmi: io opterei nell'ordine
<cristian_c> 1) riattivare secure boot
<cristian_c> 2) controllare bios
<cristian_c> 3) bcdedit
<thealmi> ti dico gi' che non ce modo di selezionare partizioni uefi dal bios
<cristian_c> thealmi: con uefi secure boot disattivato?
<thealmi> yes
<thealmi> a meno che non provo a mettere delle password per vedere se si sblocca qualcosa
<cristian_c> thealmi: intanto riattiva secure boot
<cristian_c> e poi prosegui
<thealmi> okok entro in chat dal cell
<cristian_c> thealmi: a occhio, direi che la password non cambia nulla
<cristian_c> thealmi: beh, io vado
<cristian_c> semmai , domani
<cristian_c> thealmi: notte
<thealmi> aspe
<thealmi> con bcd cosa dovrei fare teoricamente_
<cristian_c> thealmi: è scrittp
<cristian_c> sia nel log di bootrepair che hai postato
<cristian_c> sia nel log di questo canale
<cristian_c> comando che ho appunto ripostato nel log
<cristian_c> !log | thealmi
<ubot-it> thealmi: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> thealmi: notte
<thealmi> un attimo scusami
<thealmi> da dove dice recomended repair in poi_
<cristian_c> thealmi: in fondo al log: http://pastebin.com/vEgqwXZT
<thealmi> dimmi una riga abbi pazienza
<thealmi> ci sei cris_
<thealmi> ?
<cristian_c> If your computer reboots directly into Windows, try to change the boot order in your BIOS.
<cristian_c> If your BIOS does not allow to change the boot order, change the default boot entry of the Windows bootloader.
<cristian_c> For example you can boot into Windows, then type the following command in an admin command prompt:
<cristian_c> bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi
<Squall68> buongiorno a tutti
<Squall68> maonna ciao
<Squall68> allora dimmi le specifiche del tuo pc
<Squall68> :)
<maonna> ciao, ci sono riuscito,
<Squall68> ok
<maonna> allora, niente volevo sapere siccome ho un desktop che ho sempre utilizzato con windowsxp
<maonna> adesso volevo passare a linux, volevo sapere qual'è la versione da poter scaricare
<maonna> per farlo partire da pennetta e come si fa
<Squall68> se hai un hardware vecchio ti conviene scaricare una distribuzione che si prenda poche risorse come Lubuntu
<Squall68> abbastanza veloce ed anche graficamente accettabile
<Squall68> per farlo partire da pennetta
<Squall68> una volta scaricata la .iso
<Squall68> scarichi UnetbootIn e lo installi su windows
<Squall68> lo apri e nello spazio riservato alla iso metti il percorso dove hai scaricato la distribuzione Linux
<Squall68> mentre sotto ci metti il percorso destinato alla tua penna usb... che verrà formattata quindi non metterci dei dati personali o li perdi
<Squall68> quando unetbootin ha finito puoi riavviare e far partire dal bios al boot usb
<Squall68> e provare la tua distro linux
<Squall68> sul sito di Ubuntu Italia ci sono tutte le guide nel wiki
<maonna> ok quindi Unebootin dopo averlo scaricato lo istallo sul pc. Giusto
<Squall68> yess
<maonna> ok grazie, ho visto anche le guide su wiki che spiegano come fare. sei stato gentilissimo
<WickPick> è possibile creare un file, che se cliccato (due volte), esegua determinate righe di codice per terminale?
<akis24> !chat | WickPick
<ubot-it> WickPick: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<thealmighty> buongioeno a tutti
<thealmighty> buongiorno cristian ;) sono da ubuntu ;)
<cristian__c> thealmighty: come hai risolto?
<thealmighty> stanotte ho fatto risolto con bcdedit, poi fatto un altro boot repair ed è andato
<thealmighty> alla grande
<cristian__c> thealmighty: molto ben
<thealmighty> sei stato fantastico ieri
<thealmighty> ora volevo sapere un trick
<thealmighty> come mai è abbastanza macchioso nell'apertura delle appp?
<thealmighty> e poi che driver consigli?
<thealmighty> proprietari o quelli di ubuntu?
<cristian__c> thealmighty: se non sbaglio è un 47xx haswell, il tuo toshiba
<cristian__c> i7 diciamo
<thealmighty> yep
<cristian__c> e quindi non mi è chiaro perché sia lento
<thealmighty> eh neanche a me
<cristian__c> la potenza c'è
<thealmighty> tipo quando lancio chrome dalla barra a sinistra non è immediata l'apertura
<cristian__c> thealmighty: quale gpu ha il tuo toshiba?
<cristian__c> doppia?
<thealmighty> eh...mi sfugge sta domanda...come faccio a controllare?
<ExPBoy> potrebbe essere anche un problema di scheda video
<cristian__c> thealmighty: lshw -C network
<cristian__c> !paste | thealmighty
<ubot-it> thealmighty: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian__c> thealmighty: lshw -C video
<cristian__c> errore
<Carlin0> network ?
<Carlin0> lol
<akis24> su su boni è domenica :)
<ExPBoy> povero cristian__c magari ancora non è sveglio del tutto su
<akis24> eh diamogli tempo
<thealmighty> ahahahah cristian è un grande raga!
<thealmighty> da dove lo leggo?
<akis24> [11:03:09] <cristian__c> thealmighty: lshw -C video
<akis24> eh svegliaaa
<thealmighty> sisi ho capito
<thealmighty> l'ho inserito quel comando
<ExPBoy> e?
<thealmighty> http://pastebin.com/wnm1LuEd
<thealmighty> questo è il risultato
<ExPBoy> bene
<cristian__c> thealmighty: doppia gpu
<cristian__c> intel + nvidia
<cristian__c> thealmighty: e già stai utilizzando driver proprietari nvidi
<cristian__c> a
<thealmighty> ah sisi
<thealmighty> si li ho cambiati stanotte appena installato ubuntu
<cristian__c> thealmighty: li hai attivati da driver aggiuntivi?
<thealmighty> yes
<thealmighty> ho attivato (proprietario testato)
<thealmighty> xke in passato ho avuto problemi con questi driver su mint
<cristian__c> thealmighty: allora
<ExPBoy> usi mint?
<thealmighty> ho usato
<thealmighty> ma mi crashava la cynnamon
<cristian__c> thealmighty: il tool nvidia dovrebbe permetterti di gestire nvidia optimus
<thealmighty> e non è tutto sto che di distro
<thealmighty> cris ti seguo ;)
<Carlin0> thealmighty, probabile anche che dipendesse dal fatto che gnome3 fosse ancora immaturo
<Carlin0> crashava parecchio diciamo
<thealmighty> non ho le conoscenze per giudicarlo carlo...
<Carlin0> cinnamon è gnome 3
<cristian__c> thealmighty: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<thealmighty> http://pastebin.com/FXkXj9Fw
<cristian__c> thealmighty: si è aperta una finestra?
<thealmighty> nu
<cristian__c> thealmighty: sudo nvidia-settings
<cristian__c> errore  mio
<thealmighty> aperta
<cristian__c> thealmighty: posta qualche schermata
<thealmighty> http://oi64.tinypic.com/2udxjdi.jpg
<thealmighty> scusami per il doppio display
<Carlin0> usa imgur ...
<cristian__c> thealmighty: Prime profiles
<cristian__c> selezionala
<cristian__c> e riposta
<thealmighty> c'è un radio button impostato su nvidia
<thealmighty> e uno non impostato su inter
<cristian__c> thealmighty: prova intel
<cristian__c> thealmighty: ci sono solo i radio bottoni nella schemata?
<thealmighty> yep
<cristian__c> ok
<thealmighty> devo riloggare
<cristian__c> allora fai un test con intel
<thealmighty> per applicare
<thealmighty> che migliorie dovrei vedere?
<cristian__c> boh, vedi se si velocizza
<thealmighty> riloggo
<thealmighty> ;)
<thealmighty> mmm diciamo che non noto migliorie
<cristian__c> thealmighty: sudo nvidia-settings
<cristian__c> bah, credo comunque sia necessario un riavvio completo di sistema
<thealmighty> fatto!
<cristian__c> thealmighty: esce la intel?
<thealmighty> sisi
<thealmighty> giustamente non escono tutte le impostazioni nvidia
<cristian__c> thealmighty: glxinfo | grep render
<thealmighty> installo?
<cristian__c> thealmighty: sì
<thealmighty> cos'è precisamente sta cosa?
<thealmighty> installato
<cristian__c> thealmighty: glxinfo | grep render
<davide> raga...router voip con linea tiscali...posso metterne uno mio sempre router voip
<cristian__c> !chat | davide
<ubot-it> davide: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<davide> sacusate
<davide> chiedo scusa
<thealmighty> http://pastebin.com/KqnXQEnG
<cristian__c> esce intel
<cristian__c> thealmighty: ps aux
<cristian__c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<thealmighty> USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<thealmighty> root         1  0.1  0.0 185228  5848 ?        Ss   11:23   0:00 /sbin/init spla
<thealmighty> root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    11:23   0:00 [kthreadd]
<thealmighty> root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    11:23   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]
<thealmighty> root         5  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   11:23   0:00 [kworker/0:0H]
<thealmighty> root         6  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    11:23   0:00 [kworker/u16:0]
<Carlin0> strano che ubot-it non abbia reagito
<Guest14673> Buona domenica a tutti. Qualcuno può cortesemente aiutarmi a rendere visibili i file di Lubuntu 14.04 da Windows 8.1 ?
<cristian__c> Guest14673: non è possibile
<cristian__c> windows non supporta le partizioni ext
<Guest14673> ecco..
<cristian__c> Guest14673: la cosa migliore è usare una partizione dati ntfs
<Guest14673> e quindi cosa devo fare? devo riformattare tutto?
<cristian__c> che condivida i file di lubuntu e di windows
<cristian__c> tra
<Guest14673> mi puoi aiutare passo passo?
<cristian__c> Guest14673: no
<cristian__c> Guest14673: ridimensiona le partizioni, eventualmente
<cristian__c> e ne crei una apposita
<thealmighty> scusami cristian
<thealmighty> ho floddato come un cane
<cristian__c> thealmighty: ps aux | pastebinit
<Guest14673> ok, ma non so come fare.. so che si usa gparted ma ci sono mille partizioni e nn vorrei fare casini...
<cristian__c> Guest14673: bene, allora posta una schermata di gparted
<cristian__c> !image | Guest14673
<ubot-it> Guest14673: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<thealmighty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13279109/
<thealmighty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13279109/
<thealmighty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13279109/
<thealmighty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13279109/
<thealmighty> madòòò che merda
<thealmighty> cambio browser
<thealmighty> fa cagare chrome
<cristian__c> thealmighty: prova firefox
<cristian__c> thealmighty: vedo tanti kworker, ma non proprio un flood di kworker
<thealmighty> è una cosa buona?
<cristian__c> thealmighty: con firefox va meglio?
<Carlin0> thealmighty, puoi anche installare hexchat
<cristian__c> e altre applicazioni?
<thealmighty> si con firefox la chat va decisamente meglio
<cristian__c> thealmighty: le temperature sono ok con intel?
<cristian__c> thealmighty: prova altre applicazioni oltre al browser
<thealmighty> nono ho mai abuto problemi di surriscaldamento
<thealmighty> il pc è di nemmeno 2 anni
<cristian__c> thealmighty: intendo in questo momento
<thealmighty> non è proprio scattante ma va meglio
<thealmighty> una domanda stupida
<thealmighty> c'è la possibilità che i driver si "stabilizzino"?
<thealmighty> e che selezionando nvidia io possa avere migliorie prossimamente?
<cristian__c> thealmighty: non ho idea di quale sia il problema
<cristian__c> a parte quei kworker
<cristian__c> thealmighty: sì, ma non capisco perché un i7 ti dia tanti problemi
<thealmighty> sarebbero processi?
<cristian__c> sì
<Guest14673> c'è un problema: i comandi dei tasti non fungono con lubuntu... come te la mando la schermata?
<thealmighty> seleziona tasto destro copia poi su pastebin incolli
<cristian__c> thealmighty: hai detto di aver riavviato il pc dopo la modifica a nvdia-settings, giusto?
<Guest14673> (il pc è un Lenovo g50)
<cristian__c> Guest14673: tasto stamp
<thealmighty> certo cris
<cristian__c> thealmighty: fai una cosa, controlla carico su cpu e consumo ram
<cristian__c> anche se la ram non ha senso, sono 8 gb
<thealmighty> come?
<cristian__c> thealmighty: dal monitor di sistema / task manager
<cristian__c> thealmighty: sopratutto tienilo d'occhio quando rallenta
<thealmighty> dove lo trovo scusami
<cristian__c> thealmighty: cerca nella dash
<cristian__c> (logo ubuntu in alto a sinistra)
<thealmighty> sisi okok
<Guest14673> forse ce la faccio.. http://imgur.com/JP5QCV8
<cristian__c> thealmighty: la nvidia è 740m, e non è proprio nuova
<cristian__c> diciamo che è di un anno, due anni fa
<thealmighty> eh lo so
<thealmighty> di ram usa neanche un giga
<cristian__c> thealmighty: ma i driver proprietari saranno supportati per circa una decina d'anni al massimo
<cristian__c> forse 7-8
<cristian__c> thealmighty: e la cpu?
<thealmighty> le cpu nei loro picchi non superano il 12%
<cristian__c> thealmighty: e allora il problema non è quello
<cristian__c> thealmighty: ubuntu gnome l'hai già provato?
<thealmighty> no
<cristian__c> quello con gnome shell
<cristian__c> thealmighty: io un giro in live lo farei per vedere se si comporta meglio di unity
<thealmighty> diciamo che grosse esigenze non ne ho
<thealmighty> xke sto iniziando adesso ad accostarmi ad ubuntu
<thealmighty> e sempre in dual boot
<thealmighty> diciamo che userei ubuntu solo per eclipse che va decisamente meglio rispetto a windows
<thealmighty> e per iniziare ad imparare un po di cose
<thealmighty> le prestazioni sono relative in questo momento
<cristian__c> Guest14673:
<Guest14673_> ho pensato di loggarmi da un altro pc così possiamo lavorare meglio
<cristian__c> thealmighty: ok, allora resta come sei per adesso
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: allora
<thealmighty> ultima cosa cris e poi chiudo
<thealmighty> come tolgo tutti quegli efi file che abbiamo visto ieri?!
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: sda9 è 370 GB circa
<thealmighty> perchè mi compaiono nel grub
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: puoi ridurla, ma da live però
<cristian__c> thealmighty: se tutto va, per il momento eviterei di toccarli
<cristian__c> non rischiando casini
<Guest14673_> ecco... e non ce l'ho più la live di Lubuntu... forse è meglio che ti spieghi cosa cerco di fare e mi consigli un po' di cose, altrimenti faccio, disfo, e chissà che ne viene fuori
<thealmighty> quelli sicuro sono i residui dei tentativi fatti in precedenza
<cristian__c> thealmighty: una cosa potresti farla al massimo
<cristian__c> thealmighty: ovvero, nascondere le voci che non ti interessano o riorganizzare le voci stesss
<cristian__c> stesse
<cristian__c> del grub
<cristian__c> se il problema è selezionare il sistema operativo all'avvio del pc
<Guest14673_> molto semplicemente: mio padre ha acquistato un nuovo pc, Lenovo g50, con Windows 8.1. Dopo diversi anni, sono riuscito a persuaderlo a usare Linux. Io uso Ubuntu 14.04 lts, ma le preferivo l'interfaccia 10.04 (quella "più simile a XP", per capirci). Oggi mi sono abbastanza abituato, ma per mio padre che è appena arrivato da XP mi sembra troppo com
<Guest14673_> plessa come inizio. Così ho provato a installare Lubuntu, che assomiglia di più a XP (ma la cui grafica è proprio molto limitata).
<Guest14673_> Hai qualche consiglio su cosa fare?
<thealmighty> okok vedo allora di trovare il modo di nasconderle per ora
<thealmighty> cristian ti ringrazio tantissimo per la pazienza e la disponibilità
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: c'è anche xubuntu, se il pc lo regge
<Guest14673_> poi il problema dei file ecc.. si pone e quindi va risolto, ma forse a monte è meglio decidere che versione montare...
<thealmighty> tornerò sicuro a rompere le palle ;)
<Guest14673_> ma che differenze ci sono?
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: inoltre puoi spostare il pannello anche in basso
<thealmighty> buona domanica!!!
<thealmighty> ciao a tutti
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: xubuntu è anche più completo di lubuntu, e non molto più pesante
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: cambia l'ambiente
<Guest14673_> il pc lo regge di sicuro, perchè ha una buona fattezz
<Guest14673_> 4 gb di ram
<cristian__c> !grub | thealmighty
<ubot-it> thealmighty: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Guest14673_> ecc
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: allora vai di xubuntu
<Guest14673_> aspetta però: quando ho provato a far girare la live di Ubuntu lo schermo è diventato tutto nero e non se n'è fatto più nulla..
<cristian__c> !derivate | Guest14673_
<ubot-it> Guest14673_: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: ubuntu ha unity
<cristian__c> xubuntu ha xfce
<cristian__c> come desktop environment
<Guest14673_> per me è arabo... perdonami
<Guest14673_> io lo uso, ma non lo capisco :)
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: l'idea è: ridurre la partizione di lubuntu, creare una ntfs condivisa con windows e infine installare xubuntu nella partizione di lubuntu
<Guest14673_> aspetta, dimmi una cosa:
<thealmighty> che differenza c'è tra i driver intel e quelli di ubuntu?
<cristian__c> thealmighty: ?
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: xubuntu, di base, non è pesante quanto ubuntu
<thealmighty> per quale motivo dovrei preferire i driver inter a quelli di ubuntu?
<thealmighty> sono piu veloci?
<cristian__c> thealmighty: non ho capito la domanda, gouro
<Guest14673_> hai presente come si presenta Lubuntu? per es. col tastino che ricorda "Start" di Windows, con il gestore file PCManFM sulla barra, ecc... ecco, Ubuntu non ha queste cose, ha il Launcher o come si chiama, dove se non conosci i nomi delle applicazioni, non trovi nulla... Xubuntu com'è?
<cristian__c> giuro
<thealmighty> ahahah provo a rispiegarmi
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: come ho scritto prima, il pannello lo puoi spostare anche in basso
<thealmighty> in generale che driver è consigliato usare?
<cristian__c> e volendo, aggiungerne anche altri in altre posizioni
<Guest14673_> è tutto più ordinato e schematico in Lubuntu...
<thealmighty> i proprietari o quelli di ubuntu?
<Guest14673_> Non mi è chiaro cosa intendi con "lo puoi spostare anche in basso"... io ce l'ho già in basso...
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: è personalizzabile
<cristian__c> !xubuntu | Guest14673_
<ubot-it> Guest14673_: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: e ti fai un'idea dalle schermate, ma ancora meglio provarlo in live
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: su lubuntu sì, su xubuntu è in alto di default, ma si sposta facilmente
<cristian__c> se è quello il problema
<cristian__c> thealmighty: allora
<Guest14673_> ok, questo l'ho capito, ma il problema è il contenuto, non la posizione :)
<cristian__c> thealmighty: di driver intel ci sono solo quelli open
<cristian__c> thealmighty: per nvidia e amd il discorso è diverso
<Guest14673_> il file che mi hai postato si apre in 2 stringhe... che devo fare?
<cristian__c> thealmighty: ovvio che non ci sia confronto tra i driver proprietari nvidia e quelli open per le schede nvidia
<Guest14673_> vedo solo questo: 586604cdb814f906f7c18345138f503b *xubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: non ti ho postato un file
<Guest14673_> ecco...
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: il primo link
<cristian__c> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<cristian__c> il secondo non ti serve, ora
<thealmighty> ovvero?
<Guest14673_> scusa, ma perchè mi consigli Xubuntu e non Ubuntu?
<cristian__c> thealmighty: che se devi usare la nvidia, usa i driver proprietari, se ci sono
<Guest14673_> il pc è nuovo... non lo regge?
<cristian__c> e se la scheda non è troppo vecchia, ci sono
<thealmighty> perfetto...e xke mi hai fatto selezionare intel nel tool?
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: te l'ho detto prima su su
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: xubuntu non è pesante quanto ubuntu, ed è più facilmente personalizzabile
<cristian__c> thealmighty: per farti usare la scheda integrata meno esosa
<thealmighty> oook
<thealmighty> ora capisco!
<Guest14673_> ok, allora comincio col fare una usb live di xubuntu poi ti riscrivo
<cristian__c> thealmighty: consuma meno la intel, ma ovviamente non ha prestazioni da gaming
<thealmighty> fottesega del gaming ;)
<cristian__c> !usbwin | Guest14673_
<ubot-it> Guest14673_: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<thealmighty> ho scaricato java...in pacchetto tar.gz
<thealmighty> come lo installo?
<Guest14673_> non posso usare Unetbootin?
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: meglio di no
<cristian__c> spesso non viene digerito bene, sopratutto nei sistemi uefi
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: c'è un bug molto serio sulla 15.04 e 15.10
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: questo bug riguarda problemi del tool di ubuntu per la creazione dei supporti usb
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: quindi, per il momento, la soluzione è creare la usb o da win con universal usb installer, oppure in ubuntu tramite il comando dd (da terminale)
<cristian__c> thealmighty: allora, no
<cristian__c> thealmighty: la maggior parte dei programmi scaricali dal software center
<cristian__c> thealmighty: non usare ubuntu windows style, in materia download programmi
<cristian__c> !info java
<ubot-it> Package java does not exist in wily
<thealmighty> okok
<cristian__c> thealmighty: java comunque c'è nel software center
<cristian__c> e anche eclipse
<thealmighty> ma non l'ultima versione
<cristian__c> chw immagino lo installo come dipendenza
<thealmighty> a me serve la mars
<cristian__c> thealmighty: ti serve quale java?
<thealmighty> quello per far partire eclipse
<cristian__c> numero versione?
<thealmighty> jde
<thealmighty> eh...non saprei preciso
<cristian__c> thealmighty: ma eclipse dovrebbe partire senza problemi
<cristian__c> col java dei repository
<thealmighty> si ma io ho scaricato l'ultima versione di eclipse
<thealmighty> e mi richiede java
<thealmighty> sconsigli?
<cristian__c> thealmighty: quella dei repo non funziona?
<thealmighty> a quanto pare no!
<cristian__c> intendo eclipse
<thealmighty> ah eclipse suppongo di si
<cristian__c> thealmighty: se non hai ragioni veramente necessarie e particolari
<cristian__c> per scaricare la versione più recente di eclipse
<cristian__c> (facendo conto che stai usando la 15.10)
<cristian__c> !info eclipse
<ubot-it> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-8 (wily), package size 15 kB, installed size 122 kB
<cristian__c> 3.8.1
<thealmighty> siamo alla 4.3 con eclipse
<cristian__c> thealmighty: dipende sempre dalle tue particolari esigenze
<thealmighty> programmare in c e c++
<cristian__c> thealmighty: ma sappi comunque che qui non otterrai supporto per applicazioni scaricate fuori dai repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<thealmighty> sisi infatti stiamo uscendo offtopic
<thealmighty> scusami
<cristian__c> thealmighty: quindi se installi una versione esterna di eclipse, è una cosa che riguarda solo te stesso
<cristian__c> e non il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<cristian__c> thealmighty: al massimo potresti installare java oracle
<cristian__c> !java
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<cristian__c> sezione oracle
<thealmighty> ecco si!
<thealmighty> magari metto quello
<cristian__c> thealmighty: non avrai supporto a bug, problemi con l'os, ecc..
<cristian__c> se fai quella scelta
<cristian__c> almeno in questo canale
<thealmighty> sisi ho capito ;)
<thealmighty> ho appena installato eclipse del center
<thealmighty> ed è epr java
<thealmighty> non per c e c++
<cristian__c> thealmighty: quello del software center è 3.8.1, e gli va bene anche openjdk
<cristian__c> ovvero la versione open di javs
<cristian__c> a
<cristian__c> thealmighty: allora
<cristian__c> thealmighty: eclipse ha i plugin
<cristian__c> per i variclinguaggi
<cristian__c> !eclipse | thealmighty
<ubot-it> thealmighty: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Eclipse
<cristian__c> Per installare un plugin occorre semplicemente scompattarlo nella cartella di installazione del programma. Quando si è installato il programma tramite i repository di Ubuntu è presente una cartella contenente i plugin in /usr/lib/eclipse/. Normalmente Eclipse rileva automaticamente i plugin affinché possano essere utilizzati dall'utente.
<thealmighty> appena visto ;)
<thealmighty> ti ringrazio
<cristian__c> thealmighty: c'è anche un plugin per usare l'sdk android
<thealmighty> sisi
<cristian__c> di cui non ricordo il nome
<thealmighty> ho programmato tempo fa in android
<thealmighty> ma non mi entusiasma
<cristian__c> !info openjdk-7-jdk
<ubot-it> openjdk-7-jdk (source: openjdk-7): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component main, is optional. Version 7u85-2.6.1-5ubuntu0.15.10.1 (wily), package size 15989 kB, installed size 20443 kB
<cristian__c> !info openjdk-8-jdk
<ubot-it> openjdk-8-jdk (source: openjdk-8): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component universe, is optional. Version 8u66-b01-5 (wily), package size 8394 kB, installed size 38700 kB
<cristian__c> !info openjdk-7-jre
<ubot-it> openjdk-7-jre (source: openjdk-7): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 7u85-2.6.1-5ubuntu0.15.10.1 (wily), package size 166 kB, installed size 521 kB
<cristian__c> ecc...
<cristian__c> beh, i pacchetti ci sono, thealmighty
<Guest14673_> scusa cristian__c ma io non capisco.. questo universal usb installer gira su windows (è un file .exe) mentre io sono su un pc Ubuntu...
<cristian__c> buon lavoro
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: allora devi rimediare con il comando dd
<cristian__c> se non hai un pc con windows
<cristian__c> per i motivi spiegati prima
<thealmighty> ti ringrazio tanto cristian
<thealmighty> buona domenica!!!
<cristian__c> di niente
<thealmighty> fosse pieno il mondo di gente come te!
<Guest14673_> il file .iso di Xubuntu ce l'ho su pc Ubuntu. L'altro pc, quello con Lubuntu è in dual boot con Win 8.1. Se devo installare da l'universal da win devo andare sull'altro e riscaricarmi il file xubuntu...
<Guest14673_> Non facciamo prima se mi guidi a da terminale?
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: beh, dipende
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: dd è un solo comando, ma devi prima formattare la usb in fat32
<Guest14673_> già fatto :)
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: allora, dove si trova il file .iso di xubuntu?
<Guest14673_> sul mio pc Ubuntu...avevo scaricato tuttte e tre le versioni
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: in quale cartella?
<Guest14673_> ah scusa... sulla scrivania
<Guest14673_> nella cartella Software
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: ls -l ~/Scrivania
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: ls -l ~/Scrivania/Software
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: il secondo comando
<Guest14673_> negativo......passo da win perchè il file non è completo... devo cmq riscaricarlo...
<Guest14673_> tanto vale che scarichi il tutto compreso l'usb installer su win e poi mi arrangio di là... dovrei farcela ;)
<cristian__c> Guest14673_: ok
<Guest14673_> mi applico, poi quando ho fatto ti scrivo di nuovo. Per ora grazie
<mariox> Buongiorno,  quando provo a scrivere ad esempio un file .img su usb tramite tasto destro-> "Creazione immagine disco" non compare alcuna finestra. Per scrivere il file su penna  usb  devo andare in Preferenze->Dischi. Quale potrebbe essere il problema?( Ho notato questo sia con Lubuntu 15.04 che con 15.10). Grazie!
<cristian_c> mariox: utilizza dd
<cristian_c> su 15.04 e 15.10 c'è un bug che porta problemi al tool usb disk creator
<cristian_c> mariox: dd oppure universal usb installer su windows
<mariox> ah ok, grazie
<giuseppe1> ragazzi come faccio a ostacolare gli aggiornamenti della mia nvidia geforce 840m?
<Carlin0> perchè dovresti ostacolarli ?
<krabador> a "ostacolare" ?
<krabador> hai installato il proprietario e ti vuoi tenere sempre quello?
<giuseppe1> no no
<giuseppe1> ho sbagliato
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> allora spiegati
<giuseppe1> devo aggiornarli
<krabador> piuttosto che fare domande da milioni di dollari
<giuseppe1> ma non so come si fa
<krabador> giuseppe1, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> giuseppe1, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo produce un link
<krabador> incollalo qui.
<giuseppe1> ok
<giuseppe1> aspetta
<giuseppe1> li devo mettere in quell'ordine giusto
<giuseppe1> ?
<Carlin0> ovvio
<giuseppe1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13281074/
<krabador>  giuseppe1 se il repository ubuntu non ne ha un altro, ufficialmente non puoi
<krabador> giuseppe1, quale ubuntu, per favore?
<Carlin0> giuseppe1, quando arrivano i normali aggiornamenti si aggiorna tutto
<giuseppe1> 12.04
<krabador> giuseppe1, il driver del repo è manutenuto dallo staff, sta a loro aggiornalo
<giuseppe1> quindi
<giuseppe1> non posso fare niente?
<krabador> ufficialmente no
<Carlin0> fai i normali aggiornamenti
<krabador> giuseppe1, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<giuseppe1> ma se aggiorno alla 14.04 non mi funziona più ubuntu
<giuseppe1> metto quel comando?
<krabador> giuseppe1, chi ha parlato di aggiornare alla 14.04?
<giuseppe1> ma allora cosa intendete per normali aggiornamenti?
<krabador> giuseppe1, da quanto tempo usi ubuntu?
<krabador> parliamoci chiaro.
<giuseppe1> poco ahahhah
<giuseppe1> 2 settimane
<krabador> manda quel comando , ed aggiornerai il sistema attuale, senza passaggi di versione
<giuseppe1> ok
<ExPBoy> e come sai che aggiornando a 14.04 non ti funziona più?
<krabador> ovviamente incolla qui il link
<giuseppe1> ok
<krabador> giuseppe1,è gradito ,per favore , l'elenco di cpu , ram , e scheda video
<krabador> modelli precisi, e non solo il marchio
<giuseppe1> lo so perchè ho provato ad aggiornare alle 14.04 e non mi ha funzionato
<giuseppe1> poi ho dovuto riistallare la 12.04
<krabador> giuseppe1, magari installando direttamente 14.04...
<krabador> come dire...
<ExPBoy> sento odore di ppa
<krabador> ExPBoy, trascura il naso
<ExPBoy> :)
<giuseppe1> non sto capendo?
<krabador> giuseppe1 da bravo manderà il comando , ed avremo le risposte, tra l'altro necessarie, per fornire assistenza
<giuseppe1> ok
<krabador> se poi manda pure sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> fa veramente il bravo
<giuseppe1> prima faccio questo o l'altro comando?
<giuseppe1> dimmi tu
<krabador> giuseppe1, sei dislessico?
<krabador> va con ordine.
<giuseppe1> ok
<giuseppe1> comunque sono pure dislessico :-(
<krabador> giuseppe1, basta dirlo
<krabador> cosi' si evitano problemi
<giuseppe1> ok scusa
<giuseppe1> aspetta ma del primo che link ti devo mandare?
<giuseppe1> scusa non ti seccare ma mi puoi rimandare il secondo comando
<giuseppe1> che mi ha fatto riavviare il pc
<krabador> giuseppe1, manda il link del primo
<krabador> il secondo è sudo lshw | pastebinit
<giuseppe1> ma a me con il primo comandi mi ha solo scaricato non mi ha lasciato lik
<giuseppe1> link*
<krabador> eeeh, sei stato disattento
<krabador> o nel mandarlo
<krabador> o nel notare
<krabador> che rilascia il link
<giuseppe1> lo rimetto?
<krabador> adesso non ha senso
<krabador> vai col secondo
<giuseppe1> ok scusa
<giuseppe1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13281309/
<giuseppe1> questo è il link del secondo
<Carlin0> e il primo ?
<krabador> giuseppe1, con hardware a tua disposizione, è il caso che usi versione piu' recente di ubuntu
<krabador> Carlin0, trollando l'ha perso
<krabador> giuseppe1, scarica 15.10 , fa la pendrive usb, fallo partire in boot,e vedi se va
<krabador> se va, puoi installare senza perdere dati
<giuseppe1> la 15.10?
<krabador> sulla stessa installazione che hai
<krabador> giuseppe1, si
<giuseppe1> ma da quando c'è?
<krabador> dal 22 ottobre
<giuseppe1> ok
<giuseppe1> quindi la istallo
<krabador> giuseppe1, se va in boot, ed hai intenzione di installare, e non vuoi perdere dati, fa partire l'installazione, ed al momento in cui ti chiede dove installare, selezioni "altro"
<krabador> selezioni la root del precedente sistema
<krabador> NON selezioni la formattazione
<krabador> vai avanti
<krabador> fai un nuovo utente
<krabador> al riavvio hai /home/utentevecchio ed /home/utentenuovo
<krabador> e poi passare i dati da uno all'altro
<giuseppe1> io non ho niente in questo computer
<giuseppe1> posso anche non tenere niente volendo
<krabador> allora meglio, se parte 15.10 in sessione prova, installa tranquillamente
<giuseppe1> ma devo scaricare la 15.10 e metterla in una usb
<giuseppe1> con unetbootin?
<krabador> hai solo ubuntu in questa macchina?
<giuseppe1> si
<Carlin0> e non hai un dvd ?
<giuseppe1> no
<krabador> giuseppe1, allora scarica la iso, apri il terminale, sudo dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdx
<krabador> dove , al file.iso metti il percorso completo , di dove si trova il file
<krabador> e x di sdx, corrisponde alla lettera di unità
<krabador> della penna usb, che devi accuratamente smontare prima, e che scopri con sudo fdisl -l , come l'ha nominata il sistema
<krabador> SENZA numero di partizione, nel comando dd.
<krabador> smonti con sudo umount /dev/sdxx
<krabador> x per lettera di unità,. x per numero di partizione
<giuseppe1> mi mandi per favore il link da dove scaricare la 15.10
<krabador> giuseppe1, internet non funziona?
<krabador> giuseppe1, sei mai stato sul sito ufficiale ubuntu?
<krabador> sia internazionale che italiano.
<giuseppe1> si
<giuseppe1> ah okok
<giuseppe1> lascia stare
<krabador> scommetto che se ci torni...
<krabador> ;)
<giuseppe1> 1 ora devo aspettare :-(
<giuseppe1> vabbe
<giuseppe1> grazie
<giuseppe1> ma secondo te quindi dopo che scarico la 15.10 avro i drive aggiornati o dopo che la scarico POTRÒ aggiornarli?
<krabador> giuseppe1, ma quanto li vuoi aggiornati
<krabador> sti driver?
<giuseppe1> ti spiego
<krabador> la 15.10 ha dentro un driver risalente ad un mese fa
<krabador> al massimo
<giuseppe1> ho un gioco
<krabador> che sicuramente è molto meglio di quello che stai usando in 12.10
<krabador> 12.04
<giuseppe1> e mi da problemi con la opengl
<giuseppe1> e ho letto che per risolvere dovrei aggiornare i drive
<krabador> se metti 15.10 , puoi mettere il ppa, che cura uno staff di dev ubuntu, per avere sempre il driver nvidia aggiornato
<giuseppe1> ok
<giuseppe1> il comando per mettere il ppa qual'è che me lo salvo?
<Carlin0> giuseppe1, non usare ppa
<krabador> giuseppe1, lo fai dopo
<krabador> Carlin0, eeh
<krabador> Carlin0, mi dispiace
<krabador> ma questo lo puo' mettere
<krabador> Carlin0, è ufficiale
<krabador> curato dallo staff
<giuseppe1> quindi poi come lo metto il ppa krabador?
<krabador> giuseppe1, tu installa, poi torna qui
<giuseppe1> ok
<giuseppe1> tu ci sei sempre?
<krabador> che te lo dico adesso , è molto probabile che tu possa avere problemi
<krabador> giuseppe1, è estremamente possibile che il gioco di cui parli , vada bene con il driver nvidia che trovi nei repository di 15.10, senza aggiunte esterne
<krabador> poi, per averlo sempre aggiornato, aggiungi il ppa
<giuseppe1> ok
<Guest14673_> rieccomi. Credo di aver copiato finalmente xubuntu sulla chiavetta. Ora ho riavviato il pc con Win entrando nel bios per far partire da chiavetta MA:
<Guest14673_> ho 2 opzioni per usb: USB HDD e EFI USB Device
<Guest14673_> quale devo lanciare?
<Carlin0> usb hdd
<Guest14673_> proviamo
<Guest14673_> e in effetti..... :)
<Guest14673_> (chiedo scusa per la pausa...la figlia chiamava :) ) ora avrei bisogno di essere guidato passo passo per trasformare una partizione per Lubuntu che ho da poco installato; una per Xubuntu; lasciare Win 8.1 e infine creare una partizione DATI visibile da tutti i SO suddetti
<cristian_c> Guest14673_:
<Guest14673_> ci sono :)
<cristian_c> Guest14673_: sei sul desktop della live di xubuntu?
<Guest14673_> sì
<Guest14673_> ma ti sto scrivendo dall'altro pc
<Guest14673_> quindi possiamo lavorare
<cristian_c> Guest14673_: stai scrivendo dalla live?
<Guest14673_> no, dal pc con Ubuntu
<cristian_c> Guest14673_: collegati da xubuntu , che è meglio
<cristian_c> (anche)
<perseus9> salve ragazzi a chi posso chiedere una mano per un problema urgente?
<cristian_c> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> perseus9: urgente o no, è supporto volontario
<Guest14673> ci sono
<cristian_c> Guest14673: posta una schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest14673> non e installlato e poi la versione live mi sballa tutta la tastiera..
<AleCasta> buongiorno, vi posso postare un'immagine su imgur dell'errore che mi dà all'avvio?
<perseus9> Stamattina ho provato ad aggiornare Ubuntu dalla versione 14.04 alla 15.04. Una volta terminata l'installazione Ubuntu non è ripartito e in una schermata nera è comparsa la scritta '[Boot] kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!''. Come posso risolvere? In questo momento ho avviato la live della 14.04, c'è qualche comando da terminale c
<perseus9> he posso usare?
<AleCasta> https://imgur.com/p4uowXZ
<cristian_c> Guest14673: è semplicemente il layout americano
<cristian_c> nulla di che
<Guest14673> lo so, ma i tasti non corrispondono, quindi non riesco a scrivere bene
<cristian_c> perseus9: avevi aggiunto dei ppa?
<cristian_c> Guest14673: al limite , è risolvibile
<Guest14673> cmq non capisco come lanciare gparted> mi dice che ci vanno i permessi di root
<cristian_c> Guest14673: sudo gparted
<cristian_c> e si aprirà senza problemi
<Guest14673> ottimo
<perseus9> cristian_c no non avevo aggiunto nulla
<Guest14673> mi ridai il link per mandarti l-immagine
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<AleCasta> avete visto l'immagine?
<Guest14673> https://imgur.com/4RzKDAf
<cristian_c> AleCasta: ma sei in live?
<cristian_c> Guest14673: ok , la sda9 non è montata
<cristian_c> quella con ext4
<cristian_c> Guest14673: hai dati importanti nella partizione?
<Guest14673> no
<AleCasta> si sono in live
<cristian_c> perseus9: prova ad avviare da modalità di ripristino
<Guest14673> o meglio ce lubuntu
<Guest14673> perdona l ortografia...
<cristian_c> Guest14673: ok
<perseus9> come faccio cristian_c?
<cristian_c> Guest14673: è quasi del tutto vuota
<Guest14673> si si ce solo il so
<cristian_c> Guest14673: fai doppio clic su quella riga e posta la nuova schermata
<cristian_c> perseus9: hai presente la schermata del grub?
<cristian_c> AleCasta: quindi, ottieni quell'errore quando fai partire la live?
<AleCasta1> no ottengo l'errore se faccio partire la usb, ma riesco comunque a far partire la live dal bios
<Guest14673> https://imgur.com/wJ16xdI
<cristian_c> AleCasta1: quindi ottieni l'errore avviando la usb
<AleCasta1> si
<cristian_c> facendo il boot da usb
<cristian_c> AleCasta1: come hai creato la live usb?
<AleCasta1> in che senso?
<perseus9> sì cristian_c ci sono, poi cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> Guest14673: fai clic su close,e poi fai clic destro sulla riga, invece che doppio clic
<cristian_c> perseus9: che scelte ti da?
<cristian_c> AleCasta1: come hai creato il supporto usb?
<perseus9> Ubuntu, Opzioni avanzate per Ubuntu, alcune di Windows, EFI/ubuntu/mokmanager.efi
<cristian_c> perseus9: oozioni avanzate
<cristian_c> opzioni
<perseus9> qui alternate ci sono le versioni di Linux e la recovery mode della versione
<cristian_c> perseus9: recovery mode
<cristian_c> del kernel più recente
<AleCasta1> con 15.10...se ti ricordi ieri mi hai aiutato a uscire da quell'errore di installazione e ora ho il problema che non mi legge più Win7
<cristian_c> AleCasta1: sì, che hai provato a installare su partizioni windows, probabilmente
<AleCasta1> si esatto
<AleCasta1> si riesce a rimediare?
<cristian_c> AleCasta1: ma non hai risposto alla domanda di poco fa
<perseus9> mi dà quell'errore: Kernel panic - not syncing: attempt to kill init! exitcode=0x00007f00
<AleCasta1> si scusa ho creato il supporto con Lilo
<cristian_c> perseus9: posta la schermata
<cristian_c> la foto, diciamo
<cristian_c> !image | perseus9
<ubot-it> perseus9: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> AleCasta1: beh, da quale so?
<cristian_c> os
<perseus9> ok provvedo
<AleCasta1> Win7
<cristian_c> !usbwin | AleCasta1
<ubot-it> AleCasta1: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Guest14673> dopo che ho fatto close, se clicco sulla riga non succede nulla
<cristian_c> Guest14673: clic destro
<cristian_c> non clic sinistro
<Guest14673> no scusa, ho sbagliato
<Guest14673> infatti. ma che cosa devo selezionare dopo che ho cliccato col destro
<cristian_c> Guest14673: resize c'è?
<cristian_c> resize/move
<Guest14673> si
<cristian_c> scegli quello
<Guest14673> ok, e a quanto lo metto
<Guest14673> bastano 40 gb
<Guest14673> oo meno visto che di fatto non lo usera
<Guest14673> potremmo anche toglierlo tutto lubuntu
<cristian_c> !image ! Guest14673
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !image | Guest14673
<ubot-it> Guest14673: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest14673> https://imgur.com/lx9uhXb
<perseus9> cristian_c http://imgur.com/0KcUIMm
<cristian_c> Guest14673: tu vorresti ridurre la partizione di lubuntu e installare xubuntu al suo posto
<Guest14673> esatto
<cristian_c> Guest14673: quanto spazio vorresti dare a xubuntu e quanto alla partizione dati condivisa?
<cristian_c> il punto sta tutto qui
<Guest14673> il max possibile ai dati, e tutto quello che serve a xubuntu, considerando che sara un pc usato per lavoro e quindi verranno scaricati programmi e quant-altro
<Guest14673> ma io non me ne intendo, e mi affido a voi
<AleCasta1> hai idea di cosa possa significare l'errore?
<cristian_c> perseus9: allora
<cristian_c> AleCasta1: hai aperto i link di universal usb installer?
<cristian_c> Guest14673: è una domanda da un milione di dollari
<cristian_c> Guest14673: solo tu puoi sapere quanto e come verrò utilizzato il sistema
<Guest14673> 50 gb possono bastare a Xubuntu?
<cristian_c> e quindi di quanto spazio approssimativamente avrai bisogno
<cristian_c> Guest14673: sì, certo bastano, anche installando diverse applicazioni
<Guest14673> io uso ubuntu e gli ho lasciato 40 gb. i dati sono a parte
<cristian_c> e non troppi dati
<Guest14673> ok, allora lasciaone 50 e i dati li mettiamo a parte
<cristian_c> Guest14673: in pratica, puoi fare 50 GB a xubuntu e il resto alla partizione dati
<AleCasta1> si devo riportare l'iso su usb e riprovare da capo?
<Guest14673> si
<cristian_c> Guest14673: dunque, ora ti spiego come procedere
<Guest14673> grazie
<cristian_c> AleCasta1: invece che lilo, usa universal
<cristian_c> AleCasta1: e riprovi a fare il boot
<AleCasta1> ok
<cristian_c> perseus9: che scelte hai in opzioni avanzate, esattamente?
<cristian_c> (posta schermata)
<perseus9> ok cristian_c
<krabador> AleCasta1, formatta la pendrive, fat32, prima
<cristian_c> Guest14673: hai presente https://imgur.com/lx9uhXb ?
<Guest14673> si
<perseus9> http://imgur.com/Jxi5BDy ecco cristian_c
<krabador> Guest14673, "ora avrei bisogno di essere guidato passo passo per trasformare una partizione per Lubuntu che ho da poco installato; una per Xubuntu; lasciare Win 8.1 e infine creare una partizione DATI visibile da tutti i SO suddetti" ---> porto anche un caffè ?
<AleCasta1> ok ragazzi sto rifacendo la usb
<cristian_c> Guest14673: trascina il lembo della freccetta a destra
<Guest14673> ahah perdoneami... ma fosse il mio pc rischierei da solo, invece e per mio padre..
<cristian_c> Guest14673: verso sinistra, fino a raggihngere i 50
<cristian_c> gb
<krabador> Guest14673, :)
<flex> buon giorno
<krabador> !ciao | flex
<ubot-it> flex: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<flex> anzi, buona domenica
<Guest14673> fatto. ora clicco sul tasto Resize move
<Guest14673> giusto?
<cristian_c> Guest14673: posta schermata
<Guest14673> https://imgur.com/aZVTRVF
<AleCasta1> ok sono in live dopo aver rifatto la usb
<flex> qualcuno mi può forse dare una mano? : ho comprato da poco un eeebox eb 1036 ed installato "ubuntu mate", nessun problema. mi serviva di far girare il cad Draftsight, scaricato e gira ma quando la freccia entra nella zona del disegno si muove a scatti, immagino che sia un problema di scheda video, ho visto che la scheda video è integrata con ram co
<flex> ndivisa. Volevo entrare dal UEFI bios forzare un tot di RAM solo per la parte grafica, ma non so come fare, consigli?
<krabador> flex, per bios e uefi , leggi il manuale
<krabador> flex, non sono tutti uguali.
<AleCasta1> aprendo gparted mi dà partitions 2,3 on /dev/sda have been written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change, probably beacuse it/they are  in use. As a reult, the old partitions will remain in use. You should reboot now before making other changes
<flex> sai dove posso trovarlo? la versione è la 2.10.1208
<cristian_c> Guest14673: ok, premi resize
<krabador> AleCasta1, scusa, che problema hai?
<cristian_c> Guest14673: e riposta schermata
<krabador> flex, sul sito del produttore
<AleCasta1> il pc non mi legge più Win7 perchè ho fatto l'errore di installare Linux su una partizione Windows
<perseus9> cristian_c come devo fare ora?
<Guest14673> https://imgur.com/odY1h4w
<krabador> AleCasta1, non prendertela, ma non si puo' "installare Linux su una partizione Windows"
<AleCasta1> lo so krabador, lo so :( mea immensa culpa
<krabador> AleCasta1, quindi che devi fare adesso?
<cristian_c> perseus9: invece che 3.13.0-68, scegli 3.13.0-65
<AleCasta1> dovrei provare a recuperare Win7, se c'è modo, senza perdere i file
<krabador> AleCasta1, "non si puo' "installare Linux su una partizione Windows" " non nel senso che se lo fai causa problemi, non si puo' proprio fare
<fry_1986> buon pomeriggio
<perseus9> cristian_c stesso errore, così con tutti :(
<krabador> AleCasta1, se devi ripristinare windows, segui documentazione ufficiale microsoft
<fry_1986> vorrei chiedere un aiuto tecnico sull'istallazione di ubuntu...
<fry_1986> è il posto giusto?
<krabador> da live puoi accedere alle partizioni esistenti, e se non gli è successo nulla precedentemente , puoi gestire i files
<cristian_c> Guest14673: ok, hai circa 320 Gb di spazio non allocato
<krabador> fry_1986, chiedi
<cristian_c> Guest14673: clic destro su quei 319 e passa
<fry_1986> grazie. sto provando ad istallare ubuntu... ho seguito tutti i passaggi creando una usb per l'istallazione
<fry_1986> faccio partire il pc
<cristian_c> perseus9: anch con 3.13.0-32?
<fry_1986> mi appare la schermata dove posso selezionare l'opzione prova senza istallare
<Guest14673> l-unica opzione possibile dal tasto dx e New. Clicco?
<perseus9> sì purtroppo
<krabador> fry_1986, scrivi la situazione tutta insieme, non seminare linee
<AleCasta1> krabador ho provato con un cd di ripristino, ma il pc proprio non "vede" Win7
<fry_1986> ok, sorry. cmq mi esce una stringa in cui è scritto "(initramfs) mount: mounting/dev/....... invalid argument can not mount ecc ecc
<krabador> fry_1986, puoi dare dettagli del pc in questione?
<cristian_c> Guest14673: sì, scegli new
<Guest14673> fatto
<cristian_c> perseus9: quindi, tutti i kernel della lista ti danno il kernel panic?
<fry_1986> si è un netbook packard bell dot s
<perseus9> sì tutti cristian_c
<krabador> AleCasta1, mi spiace, assistenza win, non è tema di questo canale. Come ti ho detto, in live puoi , se non è successo niente di grave alle partizioni, accedere ad esse per gestire i dati
<Guest14673> coe file system metto ntfs?
<cristian_c> Guest14673: sì
<krabador> fry_1986, con precisione per favore
<AleCasta1> vi posso mettere uno screen delle partizioni?
<Guest14673> label lascio bianco?
<cristian_c> Guest14673: e una volta impostato, riposta schermata di gparted, per vedere il risultato finale
<cristian_c> Guest14673: label, a piacere
<krabador> AleCasta1, leggi quello che ti si dice?
<Guest14673> https://imgur.com/FiD8aIW
<AleCasta1> si krabador ma quell'errore che mi dà all'apertura di gparted è materia di Linux, mi pare
<krabador> AleCasta1, credo che tu non abbia capito, che se hai martellato le partizioni, non è tema di questo canale riparartele
<cristian_c> AleCasta1: probabilmente, hai toccato alcune partizioni di 'windows'
<krabador> AleCasta1, chiudi gparted, apri il gestore file, nautilus, se sono listate li dentro, puoi cliccarci e vedere se le monta, se lo fa, e non ci sono ulteriori problemi, puoi gestire i dati
<fry_1986> inserendo il numero di serie del pc sul sito della packard bell mi dice soltanto "dot m" non dot s...
<krabador> fry_1986, cpu, ram, scheda video
<krabador> modelli precisi, non solo marchi
<fry_1986> ok. ram 2gb, processore atom 1.55ghz, schada video integrata vga
<AleCasta1> fatto, grazie. Vedo i programmi che avevo istallato in Windows ma non i file
<krabador> fry_1986, di quale ubuntu hai fatto la pendrive?
<fry_1986> ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso
<cristian_c> Guest14673: perfetto
<krabador> fry_1986, controlla l'md5 del file iso che hai scaricato
<cristian_c> Guest14673: ora fai clic sull'icona Applica (icona segno di spunta verde)
<krabador> !md5 | fry_1986
<ubot-it> fry_1986: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<Guest14673> ok, ora?
<AleCasta1> o meglio, ne vedo alcuni
<fry_1986> ok grazie. ora controllo
<cristian_c> Guest14673: ha applicato le modifiche senza errori?
<cristian_c> perseus9:
<Guest14673> sta applicando.... appena finisce ti dico. Grazie
<cristian_c> perseus9: puoi accedere a una live?
<perseus9> sì sì
<cristian_c> perseus9: bene, avviala e collegati da lì
<perseus9> ho creato una live usb della versione 14.04 cristian_c
<perseus9> e da lì poi cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> perseus9: collegati in chat dalla live
<perseus9> ok
<flex> krabador, ho guardato sul sito asus ma non trovo manuali di bios, solo del prodotto di cui sul bios non dicono nulla...
<cristian_c> flex: modello esatto eeebox?
<flex> eeebox eb 1036
<flex> krabador, eeebox eb 1036
<streamer> Buonsalve, ho una partizione con ubuntu/windows 7 su un pc portatile. Oggi ho formattato la partizione w7 per installare il SO da zero. Il problema che mi  si presenta ora è che al riavvio non appare più la tipica schermata dove posso scegliere se bootare  ubu o w7. Come posso risolvere? Grazie
<flex> kabrador, http://www.asus.com/it/Commercial-Desktop/EB1036/HelpDesk_Download/
<cristian_c> celeron j1900
<Carlin0> streamer, hai formattato win o ubuntu ?
<streamer> Carlin0, ubuntu!
<Carlin0> streamer, ma devi reinstallare ?
<perseus9> cristian_c ci sono
<cristian_c> perseus9: ls -l /media
<streamer> Carlin0, ho già reinstallato W7 sulla partizione che ho formattato
<cristian_c> !paste | perseus9
<ubot-it> perseus9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> streamer, intendevo : devi reinstallar eubuntu ?
<Guest14673> Ti ho messo 2 schermate insieme https://imgur.com/a/7WESc
<perseus9> cosa devo incollare_
<perseus9> ?
<streamer> Carlin0, no voglio solo che appaia di nuovo la schermata del dual boot. La partizione ubuntu non la voglio toccare
<cristian_c> flex: https://www.asus.com/it/Commercial-Desktop/EB1036/HelpDesk_Manual/
<krabador> streamer, se c'è solo ubuntu, la schermata se ripristinata, non serve a nulla
<krabador> streamer, installa l'altro sistema e poi ripristini grub, seguendo la guida
<krabador> !grub | streamer
<ubot-it> streamer: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Carlin0> streamer, la schermata del dual boot senz aubuntu non può apparire
<krabador> streamer, ma ubuntu l'hai installato dentro windows ?
<cristian_c> Guest14673: puoi chiudere gparted
<streamer> signori forse non mi sono spiegato. Ho due partizioni, A e B. Su A c'è Ubuntu. Su B c'era w7, poi ho formattato e ho riinstallato w7. Ora però , a differenza di prima  non appare la schermata dual boot. Non hoinstallato ubuntu dentro windows
<cristian_c> Guest14673: avvia l'installer e fermati al menù di scelta
<flex> cristian_c, il primo .pdf dici, perché il manuale in italiano non dice un fico secco!
<krabador> streamer, infatti non ti eri spiegato
<cristian_c> Guest14673: postando la schermata
<krabador> streamer, "<streamer> Buonsalve, ho una partizione con ubuntu/windows 7 su un pc portatile."
<streamer> krabador, mi sono espresso male
<krabador> streamer, win mette il suo bootloader, ripristina grub
<cristian_c> perseus9: apri un terminale e digita il comando
<krabador> streamer, gli scenari sono estremamente variabili
<krabador> !grub | streamer
<ubot-it> streamer: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Carlin0> [16:15:32] <Carlin0> streamer, hai formattato win o ubuntu ?
<Carlin0> [16:15:45] <streamer> Carlin0, ubuntu!
<krabador> tra l'altro.
<Carlin0> buh ...
<streamer> ripeto, mi sono espresso male
<streamer> seguo questo?
<streamer> !grub | streamer
<ubot-it> streamer, please see my private message
<streamer> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Guest14673> https://imgur.com/ZVDuEV7
<cristian_c> !grub
<cristian_c> streamer: secondo link
<Carlin0> streamer, hai uefi ?
<krabador> streamer, ti si deve dire una terza volta? Se c'è ubuntu, ed hai installato win, ripristina grub
<streamer> krabador, non so, ti faccio sapere
<cristian_c> Guest14673: c'era lubuntu 14.04.3?
<cristian_c> sulla sda9
<Guest14673> si
<cristian_c> Guest14673: allora vai con la scelta preimpostata
<perseus9> mi dice che non puo accedere cristian_c
<cristian_c> 'elimina ubuntu 14.04.3 lts e reinstalla'
<cristian_c> !paste | perseus9
<ubot-it> perseus9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<perseus9> avevo digitato male cristian_c
<perseus9> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13283591/
<cristian_c> perseus9: ls -l /mnt
<perseus9> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13283657/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> perseus9: puoi postare una schermata del file manager?
<perseus9> come lo apro_
<cristian_c> flex: pagina 42 del manuale
<cristian_c> guarda caso, la risposta a tutte le domande dell'universo
<cristian_c> perseus9: dalla dash (logo di ubuntu in alto a sinistra)
<cristian_c> 'entrare nelle impostazioni del bios', 'accesso rapido al bios'
<flex> cristian_c, lo so come si entra nel bios, la mia domanda era un'altra
<krabador> flex, i bios non sono tutti uguali
<krabador> hanno delle similitudini
<flex> cristian_c come forzare un tot di ram condivisa solo per la scheda grafica integrata
<perseus9> cristian_c se intendi l Archive Manager non compare nulla, vuoto
<krabador> ma non sono uguali, o entri e listi le opzioni che hai , in modo da poter provare ad indicare
<krabador> oppure ci possiamo girare i pollici
<krabador> flex, se hai un atom, in quella macchina, tra l'altro ubuntu con unity è la peggiore scelta che puoi fare
<flex> cristian_c, ok, speravo ci fossero dei manuali che io non trovavo e qualcuno poteva darmi una dritta su dove trovarli, mi hanno detto di guardare sul sito del produttore ma non  c'è  nulla riguardo al bios.
<flex> Krabador, adesso mi scollego, entro nel bios  e poi listo quello che vedo.
<cristian_c> flex: c'è anche scritto, nel manuale, che il bios non andrebbe toccato, ad esclusioni di due possibili motivazioni
<cristian_c> e
<cristian_c> perseus9: file manager, nautilus
<Carlin0> flex, se la ram è condivisa la gpu dovrebbe prenderla al bisogno senza quantitativi fissi
<cristian_c> ma lui ha un celeron j1900 bay trail
<cristian_c> ovvero un atom bay trail dopato
<cristian_c> con gli steroidi
<cristian_c> diciamo, un atom a uso desktop
<Guest14912> ciao
<krabador> possono esserci impostazioni per assegnare ram alla video integrata
<krabador> ma non in tutti gli scenari
<Guest14912> ho installato  ubuntu 13.10 su un pc
<krabador> !ciao | Guest14912
<ubot-it> Guest14912: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> Guest14912, 13.10 ?
<Carlin0> Guest14912, la 13.10 è fuori supporto
<Guest14912> nn riesco ad installare flash payer e niente
<Carlin0> ovvio Guest14912
<Guest14912> quindi devo installare la versione 14
<krabador> Guest14912, o 14.04.3 o 15.10
<krabador> il resto è over.
<flex> Carlin0, funziona tutto senza spasmi tranne per un cad (a me serve) che funzionava a meraviglia su un netbook oramai vecchio  da vergognarsene!
<Guest14912> certo che e styrano che nn si riesce a installare nulla
<Carlin0> non è strano è normale
<perseus9> http://imgur.com/YkA4hDS cristian_c qui?
<flex> per cui, immaginando che il problema sia proprio la dinamicità della ram condivisa ho letto che se ne può fissare una parte solo per la scheda grafica integrata, volevo provare se funzionava in questo modo.
<Carlin0> flex, hai detto bene " funzionava"
<krabador> flex, non in tutti i bios, questa cosa è possibile
<krabador> flex, stai usando la macchina sbagliata, con le caratteristiche sbagliate, per lavorare di grafica
<krabador> questo , spassionatamente
<Guest14912> ci provo ad aggiornarlo
<krabador> Guest14912, versioni fuori supporto è piu' che normale, sono down i repositories
<Carlin0> Guest14912, devi reinstallare
<Guest14912> ok
<Carlin0> 14.04 o 15.10
<flex> Krabador, ma se su un netbook di una vita fa lo stesso programma funzionava, non credo che con un pc molto più recente ci sia  possa essere una differenza  tale da giustificare il suo funzionamento " a scatti", o mi sbaglio?
<Carlin0> flex, un pc di una vita fa può avere un a cpu quad core e uno recente una cpu del cactus (non so se mi sono capito)
<flex> Krabador, il mio eeepc su cui girava bene Draftsight è un eeepc1000he, avrà 7 anni (non ricordo esattamente)
<krabador> flex, le schede video, a parte scontatamente in potenza, sono sfruttate molto variabilmente dal driver che le supporta,ed implementate molto variabilmente in linux
<krabador> flex, ad esempio, il nouveau, il driver open per nvidia, è un disastro
<krabador> flex, non si puo' ragionare cosi' superficialmente , specialmente se si deve lavorare
<flex> krabaror, in realtà non è il computer per lavorare, ma un pagliativo nel frattempo che arrivi uno più serio.
<flex> poi farà altro
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Squall68> sera a tutti
<lubu> salve, qualcuno mi sa dire come avviare lubuntu in modalità testuale e poi decidere se far partire la modalità grafica?
<lubu> ho provato a fare cosi' https://ubuntrucchi.wordpress.com/2010/09/18/avviare-in-modalita-testuale/ ma parte sempre in mod grafica
<cristian_c> lubu: qual è il tuo scopo finale?
<cristian_c> perché in modalità testuale?
<lubu> voglio smanettare, ho un vecchio pc ho installato lubuntu e va molto bene
<lubu> vorrei provarlo in modalità puramente testuale per curiosità
<lubu> e magari accetto suggerimenti su come poter usare questo pc nella rete domestica
<lubu> ho pensato ad un proxy cache server
<lubu> e vorrei utilizzare il server in modalità puramente testuale
<lubu> o magari sviluppare alcune applicazioni in java client/server e testarle usando come server questo pc
<cristian_c> lubu: se la finestra di terminale non ti basta
<cristian_c> lubu: puoi sempre premere ctrl+alt+f1
<cristian_c> ma ancora non ho capito il senso della richiesta
<cristian_c> nulla che non si possa fare da una normalissima finestra di terminale
<cristian_c> e se si tratta di un server, l'interazione si fa da client
<lubu> cristian la richiesta è : come faccio ad avviare lubuntu senza caricare il layer grafico ?
<lubu> si lo so che l'interazione si fa da client...e prorio per questo sul server non mi servirà la sessione grafica
<cristian_c> lubu: perché non hai installato direttamente ubuntu server?
<cristian_c> o ubuntu minimale
<cristian_c> (cosa che puoi sempre fare)
<cristian_c> lubu: oppure rimuovi il desktop (se non ti serve)
<lubu> anche se rimuovo il desktop la sessione grafica cosuma sempre risorse...
<cristian_c> se rimuovi il desktop grafico, non c'è più un desktop a consumare risorse
<lubu> ma il processo/processi dell'interfaccia grafica non sono sempre in esecuzione anche senza desktop ?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ma se li disinstalli...
<lubu> scusami cristian, ma non ti seguo :( ...non sono un esperto quindi ....disinstallare un desktop? in cesenso?
<cristian_c> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubot-it> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.62 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<lubu> comunque io vorrei averlo il secktop ed avere una interfaccia puramente a caratteri
<cristian_c> lubu: ripeto, perché non hai semplicemente installato ubuntu server?
<cristian_c> se era quello il tuo scopo
<lubu> perchè il mio scopo era prima provare e vedere come girava un s.o desktop su tale macchina, e poi usarlo solo in modalità testuale
<lubu> sia chiaro , il tutto è a scopo didattico...
<lubu> comunque se non sai come posso avviare lubuntu in modalità puramnete testuale non fa nulla :)
<cristian_c> lubu: veramente ho risposto alla tua domanda
<cristian_c> 'installa ubuntu server'
<cristian_c> lubu: che non capisco cosa ti fa schifo di ubuntu server
<lubu> ubuntu server è un s.o. ?
<cristian_c> !server
<ubot-it> server is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> lubu: secondo te?
<cristian_c> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<cristian_c> lubu: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<lubu> cristian_c secondo me si, e infatti io non volgio installare un altro s.o. ma avviare quello che attualmente ho in modalità testuale
<cristian_c> lubu: nella sezione 'configura il tuo download' seleziona il terzo menù a tendina e scegli server al posto di desktop
<cristian_c> lubu: togli il desktop a lubuntu e ottieni ubuntu server
<cristian_c> o meglio, una minimale, ubuntu server ha diversa roba in più
<lubu> ma io ho già installato lubuntu , non voglio nuovamente installare una verisione minimale
<cristian_c> lubu: se ti va bene lubuntu, usa lubuntu , e vivi felice
<cristian_c> se ti serve ubuntu server, installa anche ubuntu server
<cristian_c> se non ti serve lubuntu, lo rimpiazzi con ubuntu server
<cristian_c> ecc..
<lubu> hahaha, calmi oh io ho chiesto solo se sapete come avvisare lubuntu in modalità grafica...non un s.o. che di default non ha modalità grafica
<lubu> *avviare
<lubu> *senza grafica
<cristian_c> lubu: poi perché hai scritto 'non voglio installare nuovamente'? L'avevi già fatto?
<cristian_c> lubu: lubuntu è un os desktop
<cristian_c> lubu: il resto, con tutto il rispetto, sono complicazioni
<lubu> no, pensavo a una cosa e ho scritto un'altra, intendevo non voglio installare nuovamente un s.o.
<cristian_c> che ti stai facendo, a meno che non spieghi esattamente quali sono le tue reali esigenze di utilizzo
<cristian_c> e se permetti, non sei stato molto chiaro
<cristian_c> lubu: perché non hai provato semplicemente lubuntu in live
<lubu> ok cristian ma per un esercizio didattico,posso sapere come avviare un s.o. desktop in modalità testuale ?
<cristian_c> invece di installarlo, se volevi solo 'provarlo'
<cristian_c> lubu: esercizio didattico?
<cristian_c> !chat | lubu
<ubot-it> lubu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lubu> si ho fatto l'esame di s.o. e abbiamo trattato linux, adesso vorrei smanettare giusto per ampliare le mie conoscenze
<lubu> e quindi richiedo: sapete se è possibili avviare lubuntu in modalità puramente testuale ? si può ?
<cristian_c> lubu: se non si tratta di supporto, puoi dirigerti nel canale più appriopriato
<cristian_c> per scopi 'didattici'
<lubu> e quale sarebbe?...sono nuovo, penso lo si sia notato
<cristian_c> !chat | lubu
<ubot-it> lubu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> e due
<lubu> cosa vuol dire #ubuntu-it-chat ?
<cristian_c> lubu: è il nome si un canale irc
<cristian_c> non so se conosci irc
<lubu> no conosco ICR
<lubu> IRC
<cristian_c> lubu: google is your friend
<lubu> ...cristian mi hai chiesto se conoscevo IRC ...e ti ho risposto, lo so che google is my friend
<cristian_c> !irc ! lubu
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'irc ! lubu'
<cristian_c> !irc  | lubu
<ubot-it> lubu: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<lubu> grazie buona serata :)
<cristian_c> di niene
<giuseppe1> come faccio a vedere la lettera della mia unità usb?
<Carlin0> sudo fdisk -l
<giuseppe1> Disco /dev/sdb: 4026 MB, 4026531840 byte
<giuseppe1> 1 testine, 62 settori/tracce, 126843 cilindri, totale 7864320 settori
<giuseppe1> Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte
<giuseppe1> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<giuseppe1> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<giuseppe1> Identificativo disco: 0xc3072e18
<giuseppe14> carlin0
<giuseppe14> sono giuseppe1
<giuseppe14> mi si era bloccato tutto
<Carlin0> cosa devi fare giuseppe14 ?
<giuseppe14> comunque la lettera è b giusto?
<giuseppe14> Disco /dev/sdb: 4026 MB, 4026531840 byte
<giuseppe14> 1 testine, 62 settori/tracce, 126843 cilindri, totale 7864320 settori
<giuseppe14> Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte
<giuseppe14> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<giuseppe14> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<giuseppe4> carlino
<giuseppe4> sudo fdisl -l
<giuseppe4> carlino
<giuseppe4> sudo dd if=/home/giuseppe/Scrivania of=/dev/sdb
<giuseppe4> non è questo il comando per spostare un file iso dalla scrivania alla chiavetta?
<Carlin0> giuseppe4, no
<Carlin0> giuseppe4, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> giuseppe4, ls Scrivania | pastebinit
<giuseppe4> ok
<giuseppe4> grazie
<Carlin0> dammi il link che esce dal 2° comando
<giuseppe4> ok
<giuseppe4> ma al primo mi dice comando non trovato!
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla giuseppe4
<giuseppe4> l'ho fatto
<Carlin0> giuseppe4, che ubuntu stai usando ?
<giuseppe4> 12.04
<giuseppe4> devo istallare il 15.10
<Carlin0> ah ecco .... allora sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<giuseppe4> ecco perchè devo mettere un file iso nella chiavetta
<giuseppe4> mi dice che è già alla versione più recente
<giuseppe4> vado avanti?
<Carlin0> ok dai l'altro...
<Carlin0> giuseppe4, ls Scrivania | pastebinit
<giuseppe4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13290997/
<Carlin0> giuseppe4, sudo dd if=Scrivania/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<giuseppe4> carlino sei un grande
<giuseppe4> grazie mille
<lucius> ho eseguito gli aggiornamenti dopo molto tempo che non usavo il pc , sono durati alcune ore, ho eseguito tutti i passaggi e  alla fine  è stato richiesto di riavviare ma ubuntu non è partito . lo schermo rimane nero  con messaggi in bianco e non so  che imput dare
<Carlin0> lucius, che ubuntu ?
<lucius> beh ho effettuato l'aggiornamento e mi è stato richiesto se volevo l'ultima versione disponibile, così ho fatto ma sinceramente non ricordo i particolari..
<gigirock> lucius, e adesso a che punto 6 ?
<Carlin0> lucius, ma che ubuntu è?
<lucius> sono a un punto morto nel senso che l'operazione è riuscita ma il paziente non da segni di vita
<gigirock> lol, ER
<gigirock> lucius, son arrivato adesso cosa hai aggiornato ?
<giuseppe4> Carlino
<giuseppe4> Ho avuto un problema con il boot loader grub
<giuseppe4> Nell'istallazione di ubuntu
<giuseppe4> Come lo risolvo
<gigirock> giuseppe4, se ci dici quale tipo di problema.....
<giuseppe4> Stavo istallando ubuntu 15.10
<giuseppe4> Durante l'istallazione mi ha dato un problema al boot loader grub
<gigirock> ma l'installazione e' completata ?
<giuseppe4> No
<giuseppe4> Sono entrato nella modalità prova
<gigirock> ah ok , bravo e dalla modalita' prova ci stai parlando ?
<pipposandri> scusate ma come si esce dalla finestra creata con ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<giuseppe4> No dal cell
<gigirock> pipposandri, scrivi exit
<gigirock> giuseppe4, dalla live non ti colleghi a internet ?
<giuseppe4> Si
<giuseppe4> Vengo nella chat dal pc
<gigirock> giuseppe4, ok allora dalla live apri un terminale
<giuseppe7> ok sono giuseppe 4
<gigirock> k
<giuseppe7> sono da pc ora
<gigirock> sei su ubuntul live giuseppe7 ?
<giuseppe7> cio[_
<giuseppe7> cioe
<giuseppe7> io sono nella versione di prova
<giuseppe7> quella in cui c e l opsione di istallare ubuntu
<gigirock> giuseppe7, ok si chiama "live"
<giuseppe7> ok
<gigirock> giuseppe7, apri un terminale
<giuseppe7> fatto
<Carlin0> pipposandri, ctrl + alt + f7
<gigirock> scrivi df -h
<gigirock> scrivi df -h giuseppe7
<giuseppe7> ok
<giuseppe7> ora_
<gigirock> che dischi vedi ?
<giuseppe7> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<giuseppe7> udev            3.9G     0  3.9G   0% /dev
<giuseppe7> tmpfs           792M  9.6M  782M   2% /run
<giuseppe7> tmpfs           3.9G   84K  3.9G   1% /dev/shm
<giuseppe7> tmpfs           5.0M  8.0K  5.0M   1% /run/lock
<giuseppe7> tmpfs           3.9G     0  3.9G   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<giuseppe4> Ma che?
<gigirock> giuseppe4, non incollare che il server ti butta fuori
<giuseppe4> Perché mi ha bannato?
<Carlin0> giuseppe4, devi usare il paste
<giuseppe4> Ok non lo sapevo
<Carlin0> o il bot s'arabbia
<gigirock> giuseppe4, dal terminale prova sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<giuseppe4> Fatto
<giuseppe4> Ora
<gigirock> giuseppe4, dal terminale df -h | pastebinit
<gigirock> giuseppe2, ti ritorna un indirizzo internet che devi copiare incollare qui
<giuseppe2> quella tra la h e past.... cos[
<pipposandri> scusate mi sapete dire perche quando lancio una live vedo l'interfaccia grafica vuota solo il pointer
<giuseppe2> cose
<Carlin0> cosa sarebbe il pointer pipposandri
<pipposandri> sarebbe la freccia del mouse
<gigirock> giuseppe2, e' la barra verticale shift il tasto a sx in alto
<gigirock> giuseppe2, ma copia incolla il comando che ti do io
<Carlin0> pipposandri, controlla il md5sum della iso
<pipposandri> non si vede nulla
<giuseppe4> Si in live sono tutti diversi
<Carlin0> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<giuseppe4> La devo cercare :-(
<giuseppe4> 1 min
<gigirock> giuseppe2, copia e incolla il mio comando
<giuseppe4> Me lo rimandi che sono entrato con il pc dopo che lo mettevi
<gigirock> giuseppe4, dal terminale df -h | pastebinit
<pipposandri> avevo provato sabayon 15 e ubunt 12 sempre schermo colorato ma tutto vuoto
<giuseppe2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13291618/
<Carlin0> pipposandri, controlla il md5sum della iso
<pipposandri> ok
<Carlin0> pipposandri, installa la 14.04 o la 15.10
<Carlin0> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<pipposandri> su altro pc ho installato debian (12 mi pare)  e non riesco ad abassare la risoluzione video
<gigirock> giuseppe2, ok ma a che punto dell'installazione ti 6 fermato ?
<Carlin0> pipposandri, qui si fa supporto solo a ubuntu
<giuseppe2> stava finendo
<giuseppe2> quasi alla fine
<pipposandri> a ok
<giuseppe2> mi era succeso quando avevo istallato ubuntu 12.04 e tramite un comando vevo risolto
<giuseppe2> ma non ricordo piu il comando
<gigirock> giuseppe4, dal terminale sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<giuseppe2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13291679/
<gigirock> giuseppe2, ma ci sara' solo ubuntu su quel computer ?
<giuseppe2> si
<gigirock> giuseppe2, ok allora devi restorare il grub sul disco sda...
<Carlin0> gigirock, occhio che ha uefi
<gigirock> si giuseppe2 un attimo
<giuseppe2> niente?
<gigirock> si giuseppe2 un attimo
<giuseppe28> gigirock che faccio?
<giuseppe4> Gigi
<giuseppe4> Non mi abbandonare
<Carlin0> giuseppe4, ma hai installato ?
<giuseppe4> No
<giuseppe4> Non mi ha fatto finire
<giuseppe4> Mi ha dato prblema al boot loader grub
<Carlin0> e allora fai partire l'installazione
<giuseppe4> Ma mi si interrompe sicuro
<gigirock> aspetta, giuseppe4
<giuseppe4> Ok
<Carlin0> ma almeno vediamo l'errore
<giuseppe4> Allora non faccio niente
<giuseppe4> Ok
<gigirock> dal terminale...
<Carlin0> poi fate vobis
<giuseppe4> Ok...
<gigirock> giuseppe4, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<giuseppe4> Ok
<gigirock> giuseppe4, poi sudo apt-get update
<giuseppe4> Ok
<giuseppe4> Sta facendo!!!
<giuseppe4> Sei un grande
<giuseppe4> Ora?
<gigirock> sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
<gigirock> dovresti avere una voce tipo "Recommended Repair"
<giuseppe4> Si
<gigirock> usa quella......
<giuseppe4> Perfetto
<giuseppe4> Mi sto ricordando
<giuseppe4> Ho fatto qiesta cosa la prima volta
<giuseppe4> Devo fare forward?
<gigirock> aspe
<giuseppe4> Ok
<gigirock> forward che cosa giuseppe4 ?
<giuseppe4> Allra
<giuseppe4> Mi dice
<giuseppe4> Please open a terminal then type (or copy-paste) the following commands
<giuseppe4> Poi c'è una serie di comandi sudo
<Carlin0> mettili in paste giuseppe4
<Carlin0> che vediamo
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giuseppe4> Non ho capito
<giuseppe4> Non c'è un link
<giuseppe4> È una schermata
<Carlin0> ae allora premi stamp e manda la schermata
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlin0> usa imgur
<giuseppe89> quindi premo stap e...
<Carlin0> ti salva la schermata ... la carichi su imgur e noi la vediamo
<giuseppe89> dove imgur
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gigirock> imgur.com
<giuseppe4> @
<giuseppe4> Ma non mi f l'immagine
<giuseppe4> Non me la crea
<giuseppe4> Può essere che anche stamp non è più  la
<giuseppe4> Perché nel live la tstiera non è quella italiana
<Carlin0> giuseppe4, prova loadkeys it
<giuseppe4> Cosa?
<Carlin0> scrivi nel terminale loadkeys it
<giuseppe4> Ma se questa cosa la faccio dal cel
<giuseppe4> Con la fotocamera?
<Carlin0> anche ...
<Carlin0> basta che si legga
<giuseppe89> ok
<giuseppe89> la carco nel mio profilo_
<giuseppe89> l ho caricata
<giuseppe89> ora?
<Carlin0> passa il link
<giuseppe89> 1 min
<giuseppe89> https://peppefallica.imgur.com/all/
<Carlin0> il link alla foto ...
<giuseppe89> e quello cos-[
<gigirock> si ma li puoi vedere solo tu giuseppe89
<Carlin0> giuseppe89, ... tra un po si va a nanna ...
<giuseppe89> ok
<giuseppe89> ma la foto non te la fa vedere
<giuseppe89> http://imgur.com/cEPLwmC
<Carlin0> devi mandare il link alla foto ... non al tuo profilo
<giuseppe89> questo?
<Carlin0> premi invio
<giuseppe89> dove?
<giuseppe89> forward?
<Carlin0> è evidenziato yes , tu dagli invio
<giuseppe89> quella e un imagine
<giuseppe89> tipo un anteprima
<gigirock> si ma prima bisogna dare i comandi....
<giuseppe89> ok
<giuseppe89> poi?
<gigirock> sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda2" dpkg -configure -a
<gigirock> sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda2" dpkg --configure -a
<giuseppe89> ok ok
<giuseppe89> sono i tre comndi
<giuseppe89> dopo_
<giuseppe89> gia li ho messi
<Carlin0> ma scusa ... in basso c'è forward ... premi li
<giuseppe89> aspetta carlino ormai vedo quello che mi dice gigi
<gigirock> si giuseppe89 se hai gia' dato i tre comandi nel terminale.... premi forwards
<gigirock> si giuseppe89 se hai gia' dato i tre comandi nel terminale.... premi forward
<giuseppe89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13292599/
<giuseppe89> mi ha dato un problema e mi ha detto di guardare qui
<Carlin0> che problema ?
<giuseppe89> problema nel ripristino dei grub
<Carlin0> prova a riavviare
<giuseppe89> ok
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-14
<peckuz> Buongiorno a tutti, ho problemi con l'avvio di ubuntu da usb e non riesco a risolvere il problema, ho bisogno di supporto
<glpiana> peckuz, spiega il tuo problema
<peckuz> non ho mai avuto a che fare con UBUNTU PRIMA, IN BASE ALLE CARATTERISTICHE DEL MIO PC HO PENSATO DI SCARICARE UBUNTU GNOME, L'HO SCARICATO SU CHIAVETTA USB E HO IMPOSTATO IL BOOT DA USB MA APPENA LO FACCIO PARTIRE MI APPARE UNA SCHERMATA NERA CON SCRITTA BIANCA "PROCESSING OPERATING SYSTEM" E NON SUCCEDE NULLA! IL MIO PC HA UN PROCESSORE INTEL DUAL
<peckuz>  CORE DA 2.20 GHZ CON 4 GB DI RAM E HA GIA INSTALLATA UNA VERSIONE DI WINDOWS XP MA VOGLIO ELIMINARLA
<glpiana> peckuz, anzitutto, per cortesia, non scrivere in maiuscolo: equivale ad urlare. dopodichè dimmi come hai preparato la chiavetta e da che sistema operativo
<peckuz> ahahha sorry!! la chiavetta l'ho preparata dal pc su cui sto lavorando, che ha un sistema operativo windows xp, ho scaricato il software ubuntu e l'ho caricato sulla chiavetta!
<glpiana> peckuz, ok, ma come lo hai caricato su chiavetta? non basta copiare la iso o scompattarla. ci va un programma apposito
<glpiana> !usbwin | peckuz
<ubot-it> peckuz: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<peckuz> ma tra i file di installazione che ho scaricato non è presente un file iso
<glpiana> peckuz, il file che hai scaricato è il file .iso
<glpiana> magari lo visualizzi con l'icona di winrar, ma è una iso
<peckuz> no ho solo un file, sono presenti 10 cartelle e due file di sola lettura
<glpiana> peckuz, quello è. comuqnue, usa il programma che ti è stato indicato sopra
<peckuz> Ok ci provo, per quanto riguarda le caratteristiche del mio pc posso installare tranquillamente Ubuntu Gnome? Girerà bene?
<glpiana> peckuz, una volta avviata la chiavetta, quando vedi un paio di icone in basso, premi un tasto; ti apparirà un menu da cui potrai scegliere di provare il sistema senza installarlo. così potrai renderti conto della compatibilità
<glpiana> consiglio spassionato: non eliminare completamente windows, potrebbe tornarti utile
<peckuz> Ok grazie per l0aiuto!
<eio70> salve
<eio70> chi mi può aiutare ?
<eio70> ho la necessità di loggare l'utente Root, e non usare Sudo ,,,
<eio70> ho creato la password ,ma a livello grafico come abilito il login ?
<eio70> la versione è la 16,04
<ExPBoy> eio70, cosa vuoi dire con "non so usare sudo" ?
<ExPBoy> per entrare come root bisogna dare sudo
<eio70> sono d'accordo ,
<ExPBoy> quindi?
<eio70> ma vorrei fare il login di root da interfaccia grafica
<eio70> non usare l'utente che ho creato e usare sudo da terminale
<ExPBoy> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=317949
<ExPBoy> vedi se può esserti utile
<eio70> ok grazie
<ExPBoy> comunque a tuo rischio e pericolo
<Linux-User> salve ragazzi
<Linux-User> mi servirebbe estrarre codec_dump audio come faccio?
<Linux-User> lo dovrei estrarre
<Linux-User> ma non ricordo la procedura chi mi aiuta?
<glpiana> Linux-User, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783287
<Linux-User> grazie glpiana
<Linux-User> glpiana
<Linux-User> grazie
<ciaoatutti> Buongiorno. Ubuntu 14 mi ha perso 1 file odt e 1 me lo ha azzerato :( sto cercando quindi di cercare di recuperarli con photorec 7 da live. Dopo 20 ore non mi ha trovato ancora i miei dati ma solo dei testi parziali e sconnessi... Ora è al passo 9, facendomi ogni passo una cartella _dir.1 .2 etc ma mi sembra che ricominci sempre dallo stesso settor
<ciaoatutti> e ad ogni passo successivo circa 166 milioni su 539 milioni: è normale? E' quanti pass deve fare? Grazie
<Carlin0> dipende dalle dimensioni della partizione , ma cmq ubuntu non ti perde file da solo eh
<ciaoatutti> Carlin0 è una partizione ext4 da 257 GiB. Lo so che non dovrebbe perdere file però non me li ritrovo e 1 file era prima di 10 pagine quando salvato e quando riaperto dopo un oretta era vuoto :( Nel cestino c'era il file perso ma era tutto sconnesso. Ovvero c'era solo la prima pagina e con pezzi di scrittura in mezzo mancanti. E' possibile che ci si
<ciaoatutti> a un grave problema a Ubuntu? Grazie
<ciaoatutti> ovvero Testo1 Testo3 Testo5 mancando Testo2 e Testo4 :(
<Linux-User> salve, quale comando uso per estrarre dsdt ?
<Linux-User> Extract DSDT?
<ciaoatutti> Carlin0 confermo che anche il Pass 10, che non è durato tantissimo come il 1°, ricomincia sempre allo stesso settore: anche questo è normale?
<Guest96761>                       ebay.it
<ciaoatutti> Carlin0 photorec parte dallo stesso settore e poi si ferma dopo una trentina di milioni di settori e poi arriva un Warning: no free space avalaible (anche se ci sono più di 13GB liberi sul disco di ripristino). Premo C confermando la destinazione e fa un'altro pass partendo mi sembra dallo stesso settore... Ubuntu non mi ha mai dato problemi e ora
<ciaoatutti> mi fa questi scherzi :(
<krabador> !chat | ciaoatutti
<ubot-it> ciaoatutti: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ciaoatutti> krabador il problema è se Ubuntu sta accusando gravi problemi oppure no
<ciaoatutti> krabador non è normale che Ubuntu perda file e ne azzeri un'altro e che photorec si blocchi su un settore per ricominciare da capo.
<ciaoatutti> ed è per questo che ho scritto quì
<krabador> ciaoatutti: hai disco e / o hardware partito
<krabador> non riguarda questo canale
<ciaoatutti> il disco sembra star bene
<ciaoatutti> infatti, krabador, non è mai andato in crash il sistema e ha sempre funzionato. Se fosse un problema hardware / disco Ubuntu avrebbe dato un segnale giusto?
<ciaoatutti> krabador la mia richiesta di supporto è: perchè se non c'è problema hardware mi combina questi scherzi? E' un problema grosso e quindi meglio prevenire che poi perdere altri documenti per via di un sistema malfunzionante. se lo è
<cristian_c> ciaoatutti: e non puoi eseguire un backup dei dati?
<cristian_c> (da live)
<ciaoatutti> cristian_c è la prima cosa che ho fatto, prima da ubuntu che da live. Ma non so se per caso il sistema funziona bene o è solo un problema di libreoffice o altri pacchetti (tutti del repo ufficiale)
<cristian_c> ciaoatutti: il punto è che se hai fatto il backup ed è liberamente accessibile, hai risolto il peob,ema della perdita dei dati
<cristian_c> -1
<cristian_c> *problema
<ciaoatutti> cristian_c ma prima devo recuperare quel file integro e quello perso (diciamo un backup ma sul disco) e sapere se il sistema non è danneggiato
<cristian_c> ciaoatutti: non si capisce niente
<cristian_c> puoi spiegarti meglio?
<cristian_c> ciaoatutti: hai eseguito il backup su memoria esterna da live?
<ciaoatutti> cristian_c cerco di spiegarmi meglio. dopo un giorno pieno in cui mi hanno dato dei dati che non sono ripetibili, ho scritto parecchie pagine su un odt. a pranzo ho anche fatto copia dell'odt su altro odt con nome diverso. verificato anche quello. In seguito riaprendo il file lo trovo vuoto ed è sparito anche il file diciamo di backup. Il backup l'
<ciaoatutti> ho fatto dopo che ho scoperto il danno. Il backup su disco lo avrei fatto l'indomani visto che ubuntu non mi aveva mai perso 2 file.
<ciaoatutti> Ubuntu che ha qualche grave problema? Un problema di alimentazione no: ha la batteria.... Non so e quindi mi sono affidato al supporto ubuntu sperando
<cristian_c> ciaoatutti: non rispondendo neanche alla domanda, tra l'altro
<ciaoatutti> cristian_c ho fatto il backup da live (e non) dopo il fatto ma che non c'erano i 2 file
<cristian_c> il backup va fatto da live, non ha senso farlo dal sistema in esecuzione sull'hard diak
<cristian_c> disk
<cristian_c> ciaoatutti: e l'hai fatto su memoria esterna, giusto?
<ciaoatutti> cristian_c il normale backup lo faccio copiando la cartella home su disco esterno con sistema in esecuzione e file chiusi. Visto quello che mi è successo l'ho messo in live e l'ho fatto su memoria esterna anche da live
<ciaoatutti> con disco montato in sola lettura per non inficiare eventuali recuperi
<cristian_c> ciaoatutti: e come l'nai montato 'in sola lettura' , da live?
<ciaoatutti> con -r
<cristian_c> ciaoatutti: hai montato i volumi da terminale?
<ciaoatutti> si
<cristian_c> ciaoatutti: fai una copia dei dati da live sfruttando il metodo di montaggio predefinito dei volumi
<cristian_c> ciaoatutti: che memoria esterna è?
<cristian_c> ciaoatutti: e qual'è la dimensione dei dati da copiare?
<cristian_c> ciaoatutti: più che altro, il file più grande che devi copiare, quale dimensione ha?
<ciaoatutti> cristian_c usb ext non ricordo se 3 o 4. Meno di un 1GB considera che sono pdf e file LibreOffice. Le immagini sono solo delle copie quindi inutile backupparle ma solo per vederle anche su pc.
<cristian_c> 3 o 4?
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<ciaoatutti> cristian_c non ricordo se ext3 o ext4
<cristian_c> ciaoatutti: in ogni caso, fa una pendrive in fat32 e salvi i dati lì
<cristian_c> ciaoatutti: non ha senso una pendrive in ext3 o in ext4, nel tuo caso
<ciaoatutti> cristian_c mi sono accorto che è molto più stabile di una fat32 che molto spesso non funziona. Comunque alle volte faccio anche copie su fat32 se devo poi leggerle anche su macchina win
<cristian_c> 'alle volte' <- e stavolta no?
<cristian_c> ciaoatutti: ext,  con tutto il rispetto, è poco indicato per questo tipo di utilizzo
<krabador> e magari anche la pendrive è andata
<cristian_c> e 'stabile' vuol dire tutto e niente
<ciaoatutti> cristian_c perchè? non è più stabile della fat32? sempre usati dischi con partizioni ext per passare dati da linux a linux- La pendrive è perfetta.
<cristian_c> ciaoatutti: hai manifestato un problema durante il backup, ti ho suggerito cosa dice il buonsenso di fare
<ciaoatutti> cristian_c certo e ti ringrazio
<cristian_c> ciaoatutti: munisciti di una pendrive di ci hai l'assoluta certezza funzioni bene
<cristian_c> e lì (fat32) salva i dati che ti interessano
<cristian_c> fine della storia.
<ciaoatutti> cristian_c non ho avuto un problema nel backup ma in Ubuntu che mi ha fagocitato 2 file prima del backup
<cristian_c> ciaoatutti: buon backup ;)
<ciaoatutti> cristian_c e quindi volevo sapere come risolvere il problema di Ubuntu che si vede ha qualche problema di stabilità visto che non mi è mai successo di perdere dati così.
<krabador> ni
<krabador> *no
<ciaoatutti> no? in che senso?
<krabador> il sistema non fa niente di quanto stai supponendo che faccia
<cristian_c> ciaoatutti: può capitare che il disco non funzioni bene e che tu abbia perso qualche file
<krabador> a meno di hardware non funzionante
<cristian_c> a causa di questi malfunzionamenti dell'hardware
<krabador> e cause ed effetti di malfunzionamenti sono centinaia
<ciaoatutti> cristian_c, krabador ma Ubuntu non da un warning o alert se tenta di scrivere, per esempio, su un settore danneggiato? Mi è già capitato su un vecchio pc e il file libreoffice non veniva salvato dandomi un messaggio di errore. Quindi ho copiato il file su disco esterno per non perdermi quello che avevo fatto. La 14 LTS aggiornata suppongo faccia la
<ciaoatutti>  stessa cosa e non svuoti un odt.
<cristian_c> 'cause ed effetti di malfunzionamenti sono centinaia'
<ciaoatutti> cristian_c anche senza alert / warning?
<cristian_c> ciaoatutti: tra l'altro, ripeto, io fossi in te non userei una memoria esterna usb in ext3 o ext4
<cristian_c> ma piuttosto in fat32
<cristian_c> ciaoatutti: ext3/4 hanno il simpatico difetto/vantaggio di conservare i permessi utente
<ciaoatutti> cristian_c me lo hai già suggerito e farò anche quello come consigliato, ma il problema del lavoro perso rimane. :(
<cristian_c> l'errore forse lo hai fatto prima, quando hai copiato il file incriminato
<cristian_c> ma se hai copiato il file e l'originale c'è ancora....
<ciaoatutti> cristian_c esiste un modo per fare il check di Ubuntu? Neanche le grandi aziende fanno il backup ogni ora
<cristian_c> ciaoatutti: il check di ubuntu?
<ciaoatutti> cristian_c si per vedere se i pacchetti vanno bene libreoffice compreso, kernel o altro file di sistema
<cristian_c> che c'entrano i pacchetti? Ma non era un problema di dati personali?
<ciaoatutti> non so se è colpa di libreoffice e non di ubuntu
<ciaoatutti> so solo che ho perso il lavoro
<cristian_c> ciaoatutti: io non so neanche di cosa stai parlando
<cristian_c> ciaoatutti: io farei vosì:
<cristian_c> così
<ciaoatutti> cristian_c dimmi sono tutt'orecchi
<cristian_c> ciaoatutti: mi dispiace, ma se vuoi salvare i dati sul disco, ti è stato detto come fare
<krabador> cristian_c , la questione sta , da molto tempo , esulando dal focus di questo canale
<ciaoatutti> cristian_c santa pazienza.... 1) Ubuntu mi ha perso 1 file e ne azzerato 1 2) il backup non è stato fatto di quei file visto che è successo tutto dopo una giornata di lavoro e il backup non lo faccio ogni ora. Comunque grazie del tempo dedicato anche se non mi è servito per sapere cosa ha ubuntu. ciao
<krabador> ciaoatutti: sei tu che stai mettendo alla prova la nostra, di pazienza
<cristian_c> toccata e fuga, vol.2
<fabio_cc> buonasera
<djnark> salve a tutti, ho un problema che credo riguardi il sistema operativo x questo scrivo qui se non e pertinente qui ditemi se esporlo in altra chat
<krabador> esponi
<djnark> il mio problema e che non mi fa visualizzare o aprire la pagine di cartelle
<krabador> !dettagli | djnark
<ubot-it> djnark: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<krabador> sequi questo.
<djnark> ok
<djnark> versione ubuntu 16.04lts 64 bit, cpu intel core i5 6600k skylike, ram 16gb, grafica intel hd graphics 530 (Skylake GT2)
<djnark> il pc e un pc desktop assemblato
<krabador> ok, hai solo l'integrata della cpu, come gpu?
<djnark> si
<krabador> djnark, per skylake ti consiglio di usare un kernel successivo a quello di 16.04
<djnark> funziona tutto solo le cartelle non mi fa aprire e visualizzare, sembra si blocchi la schermata
<krabador> 16.10 ha 4.8 ,e 16.04 , fino alla prossima point release, un 4.4
<djnark> quindi devo installare un nuovo sistema, mi consigli installazione pulita o basta aggiornamento
<krabador> puoi provare con l'aggiornamento, che è discretamente sconsigliabile
<krabador> djnark, a quando risale l'installazione di cui stai parlando?
<djnark> un annetto scarso
<krabador> beh, 16.04 è di aprile
<krabador> djnark, da quando riscontri questo problema ?
<djnark> si ho aggiornato a 16.04, da qualche giorno, circa una settimana
<krabador> e questo problema risale da allora?
<djnark> no il problema risale da qualche giorno aggiornamento lo fatto a luglio
<krabador> !supercazzola | djnark
<ubot-it> djnark: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU-QZ7yoyd4 - se stai parlando in questo modo, calma, rifletti sul contenuto e prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi per esprimerti al meglio. Eviterai fraintendimenti che possono solo complicare la comunicazione con il canale.
<krabador> <djnark> si ho aggiornato a 16.04, da qualche giorno, circa una settimana <djnark> no il problema risale da qualche giorno aggiornamento lo fatto a luglio
<krabador> hai aggiornato a luglio, e questo problema ce l'hai da circa una settimana ?
<stone84> ciao buona sera.
<stone84> ciao buona sera
<stone84> ieri ho chiesto il VS auito per un problema
<krabador> ed oggi cosa chiederai?
<djnark> si ho sbagliato ad esprimermi, aggiornamento fatto a luglio, il prblema si presenta da qualche giorno senza aver fatto installazioni
<stone84> ho appena installato Kubuntu
<krabador> djnark, apri il terminale
<krabador> djnark, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<djnark> ok
<krabador> djnark, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> djnark, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<djnark> mi è uscito un link con il secondo comando, lo devo incollare qui?
<krabador> djnark, 2 di 3 comandi danno un link che per entrambi devi incollare qui
<djnark> ok arrivano
<djnark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23477027/
<djnark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23477029/
<krabador> ok djnark riavvia e torna qui
<djnark> ok
<stone84> krabador
<stone84> poso disturbarti
<djnark> fatto
<krabador> !chiedi | stone84
<ubot-it> stone84: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> djnark, non è cambiato nulla ?
<djnark> provo
<stone84> ho installato kubuntu 16.10 su una macchina con piastra madre M2N68-AM Plus con scheda grafica integrata.
<krabador> stone84, apri il terminale
<stone84> ok
<krabador> stone84, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<djnark> mi chiede di scaricare ed installare cio ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<stone84> fatto
<krabador> stone84, sudo lshw -l | pastebinit
<djnark> le cartelle non vanno ancora
<stone84> mi dice che il comando sudo non è trovato
<krabador> djnark, ttf-mscorefonts-installer faglielo installaer
<krabador> attento all'accettazione della licenza
<djnark> ok
<krabador> stone84, perchè hai scritto male
<krabador> stone84, copia da qui, ed incolla nel terminale
<krabador> e premi invio
<stone84> io non posso avviare il pc
<stone84> dopo poco si blocca tutto
<stone84> a causa di errori grafici
<djnark> fatto
<stone84> ora sto provando ad accedere, vediamo se lo schermo non si trasforma in un ammasso di rettangoli colorati
<krabador> stone84, e se non stai avviando il pc, dove l'hai scritto il comando?
<stone84> ho il dual bott
<krabador> stone84, niente bott qui
<stone84> nella parte iniziale mi permette di accedere alla riga di bomando
<krabador> quelli al massimo nella zona napoletana
<stone84> scusa dualbook
<stone84> e vabb
<stone84> dualboot+
<krabador> stone84, ooooh bravo
<stone84> pessima velocità di scrittura
<krabador> stone84, qui si segnalano comandi ubuntu
<krabador> e si fa assistenza ad ubuntu, se i comandi li scrivi su win, non andiamo da nessuna parte
<stone84> ma non è win
<krabador> djnark, sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config_old
<krabador> djnark, riavvia
<djnark> ok
<stone84> quando avvio mi esce "premi c per accedere alla riga di comando" e premendo c mi manda su una passa ad una pagina nera con "grub>"
<krabador> se esce direttamente questo, non ci arriva neanche all'ambiente grafico...
<krabador> <stone84> mi dice che il comando sudo non è trovato ---> dove l'hai scritto questo ?
<stone84> qui, in grub> sudo ecc ecc
<krabador> stone84, non va scritto li
<krabador> quella è la console di grub
<krabador> che è tutta un'altra cosa
<stone84> è l'unico terminale a cui posso accedere
<djnark> fatto krabador, provo?
<krabador> stone84, arrivi alla richiesta di user name e password?
<krabador> djnark, certo
<stone84> no
<stone84> se avvio si blocca mostrando uno schermo a rettangoli
<krabador> stone84, dove si ferma, se selezioni semplicemente kubuntu al grub ?
<stone84> alla selezione del sistema operativo da avviare
<stone84> se clicco su *ubuntu avvio l'OS
<stone84> e poi si blocca
<krabador> fallo, e quando si blocca premi ctrl alt f2
<krabador> con macchina connessa possibilmente da cavo lan
<stone84> ok
<djnark> funziona krabador
<djnark> sei il mio salvatore
<krabador> stone84, quando hai eseguito l'installazione , hai avuto sfarfallii o anomalie grafiche?
<stone84> no nulla
<krabador> djnark, molto bene, prendi pero' in considerazione di usare 16.10
<stone84> è all'avvio che da sfarfallii
<krabador> djnark, il kernel è molto piu' appropriato per quell'hardware
<djnark> krabador cosa puo essere dipeso, ok mi attrezzo x installarlo sul fine settimana
<krabador> stone84, parliamoci chiaro, se questi sfarfallii ce li hai anche in un contesto grub, qui parliamo di problemi hardware
<stone84> nono solo in contesto di SO
<krabador> stone84, <krabador> fallo, e quando si blocca premi ctrl alt f2 ---> dove siamo arrivati ?
<djnark> grazie krabador buona serata e buon lavoro sei un grande
<krabador> djnark, buon sistema a te
<stone84> al terminale mi chiede l'accesso
<stone84> e si blocca sulla richiesta della password
<krabador> stone84, http://anonymoususer.altervista.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/tty-console.png  una cosa del genere ?
<stone84> sisi li ci siamoa arrivati fortunatamente
<krabador> bene
<krabador> allora la password non la fa vedere
<krabador> ma la prende
<krabador> non è un blocco
<krabador> metti correttamente user , e pass
<stone84> metto l'user ma la password non me la fa inserire, non posso digitare nulla
<krabador> stone84, leggi cosa ti ho appena detto
<krabador> concentrato, per favore.
<stone84> esce stone-KubuntuPC login:
<krabador> non è importante che riporti cosa ti appare
<krabador> <krabador> allora la password non la fa vedere
<krabador> <krabador> ma la prende
<krabador> <krabador> non è un blocco
<stone84> non la riesco ad inserire
<krabador> attento a maiuscole e minuscole. e non mettere spazi inutili
<stone84> mi sono espresso male prima
<stone84> nada, non fa nulla
<krabador> stone84, se inserisci bene user e pass, entra
<krabador> attento a tutti i caratteri e gli spazi
<krabador> e preoccupati di ricordarti user e pass che hai inserito in installazinoe
<krabador> *zione
<stone84> nada. Mi spiace averti fatto perdere tempo
<krabador> beh, addio.
<stone84> provo a reinstallarlo
<stone84> se ho di nuovo problemi vi ricontatto
<krabador> puoi, se hai un cavo lan, entrare in recovery console
<krabador> e fare un paio di operazioni
<stone84> si l'ho
<krabador> seleziona opzioni avanzate , in grub
<krabador> seleziona la voce, con recovery console
<krabador> al che selezioni network
<krabador> successivamente root
<krabador> mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> perfettamente come lo vedi
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<stone84> su root mi chede di premere INVIO per manutenzione
<stone84> CTRL-D per continuare
<krabador> e tu non devi fare manutenzione?
<krabador> hai selezionato network ?
<stone84> sisi fatta prima
<stone84> ora sta la percentuale di lavorazione
<krabador> rileva errori di connessione?
<stone84> no! ha scaricato degli archivi
<krabador> ed il punto esclamativo, a che serve?
<stone84> ha letto l'elenco pacchetti ed ha detto "fatto"
<krabador> stone84, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> stone84, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> al che riporti qui il link risultante dal secondo comando
<stone84> sta il lavorazione il primo comando
<stone84> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23477156
<stone84> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23477156/
<krabador> stone84, sudo apt-get -y install nvidia-304 | pastebinit
<stone84> comando inserito ed in esecuzione, spero.
<krabador> ci metterà un po'
<krabador> quando ha finito, incolla sempre il link
<stone84> certo
<stone84> krabator http://paste.ubuntu.com/23477189/
<krabador> l'installazione del sistema è avvenuta con il pc connesso?
<stone84> certo
<stone84> in lan
<krabador> come hai spuntato "installa aggiornamenti " e "software di terze parti " ?
<stone84> sisi
<krabador> ok, riavvia.
<stone84> krabador il logo di avvio ora è cambiato, 4 puntini e Kubuntu scritto il lettere elementari.
<stone84> ed il cursore si staglia su uno sfondo nero.
<krabador> è rimasto cosi' ?
<stone84> purtroppo si
<krabador> cosa sta facendo?
<stone84> nulla, l'hd non legge nemmeno
<krabador> ctrl alt f2
<krabador> cosa fa ?
<stone84> ho la console nuovamente
<krabador> prova l'accesso, adesso
<stone84> ma l'accesso si effettua mettendo l'user, premendo invio e poi inserendo sta benedetta password?
<krabador> perchè, come l'hai fatto prima, dopo le 3 volte che ti ho spiegato come farlo?
<stone84> come hai detto te,
<krabador> user (attento a maiuscole, minuscole e caratteri speciali)
<krabador> invio
<stone84> ma appena inserisco qualcosa si attiva una riga "password:" in cui non posso digitare nulla
<krabador> password (attento a maiuscole, minuscole e caratteri speciali)
<krabador> invio
<stone84> non me lo permette di fare
<stone84> al campo password si blocca tutto
<krabador> sei tu che non ti sei permesso
<krabador> di leggere
<krabador> che cosa ti ho detto prima
<krabador> a riguardo della password.
<krabador> e per ben 2 volte , te l'ho detto
<krabador> se te lo dico una terza, ti concentri?
<stone84> vediamo, cosa non ho afferrato le prime due volte
<krabador> <krabador> allora la password non la fa vedere
<krabador> <krabador> ma la prende
<krabador> <krabador> non è un blocco
<stone84> login incorrect e mi riporta al punto di partenza
<krabador> se sbagli a scrivere la password, e da questa parte non potro' mai essere sicuro...
<krabador> ovviamente da login incorrect
<krabador> in ogni caso, è per farti riavviare correttamente la macchina, visto che adesso serve entrare di nuovo in recovery console
<stone84> fatto finalmente
<krabador> stone84, bene, sudo reboot
<krabador> entra in recovery console di nuovo
<krabador> seleziona network
<krabador> poi root
<stone84> ok
<krabador> mount -o remount,rw /
<stone84> per ora è bloccato sulla scritta kubuntu 16.10 con 4 puntini che ciclano sotto
<stone84> e nulla più
<stone84> finalmente il reboot
<krabador> stone84, non è una scheggia di hardware, dagli tempo
<stone84> riga inserita
<krabador> fatto network, root, e riga ?
<stone84> ora ho di nuovo il cursore che lampeggia
<stone84> sisi
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<stone84> in lavorazione.
<stone84> krabador è per ora bloccato su "Estrazione dei Template dai Pacchetti: 100%" ed il cursore lampeggia.
<stone84> krabador, sta ancora bloccato su questo punto. possibile che si sia bloccato?
<stone84> krabador, cosa pensi sia successo?! è sempre bloccato al punto dopo l'estrazione dei template. è possibile che sia in qualche ciclo infinito?
<krabador> gli aggiornamenti erano una marea. Probabile che si sia bloccato per qualcuno che richiede ulteriore autorizzazione
<krabador> aspetta altri 5 min
<stone84> ma questo dovrebbe inserire anche i famosi driver che non aveva preso nella prima fase dell'installazione suppongo.
<krabador> li ha presei
<krabador> *li ha presi
<krabador> non c'entrano nulla i driver.
<stone84> e quindi gli sfarfallii non dipendono dai driver?
<krabador> dist-upgrade , con la tua affermazione di un'installazione con gli aggiornamenti spuntati, non avrebbe dovuto avere praticamente aggiornamenti da fare se non pochi mega
<krabador> stone84, ehm, non accavallare cose adesso -
<krabador> stone84, ctrl c
<krabador> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> riporta cosa dice alla fine
<stone84> ha fatto l'interrupt ma non posso scrivere nessun comando
<stone84> krabador, grazie per la tua assistenza, se un giorno ci vedremo hai Cappuccino, Cornetto, Primo, Secondo, Dolce, Caffè ed AmmazzaCaffè, garantito
<stone84> per ora rinuncio, formatto tutto rimetto tutto d'accapo, e poi, nella speranza comunque che non ci siano problemi, ti ricontatto.
<stone84> Buona Serata, e scusa un povero noob.
<krabador> stone84, serve mandare un comando
<krabador> ok, il blocco, ma se vai via adesso, cestini 2 ore di presenza qui
<stone84> lo so ma che posso fare
<stone84> ripetere la procedura di nuovo
<krabador> e senza nvidia-304 che non installi in automatico, non ti metti nella condizione ottimale
<stone84> lo so
<stone84> magari con una nuova installazione
<krabador> hai premuto ctrl c, per bene, e non come la password di prima?
<stone84> sisi
<krabador> allora riavvia
<stone84> riavviato
<krabador> recovery console
<krabador> e tutto quanto di cui prima, che è ?
<stone84> ora ho due recoveri mode
<stone84> una linux 4.8.0-27 ed una 4.8.0-22
<stone84> se non erro prima avevo solo la -22
<krabador> perchè ha aggiornato il kerne
<stone84> infatti
<krabador> a dimostrazine che "aggiornamenti" non erano spuntati, quando hai fatto l'installazione
<stone84> cosa scelgo?
<krabador> .27 finale
<stone84> comando
<krabador> comando cosa?
<stone84> cosa scrivo
<krabador> quello che hai scritto fino ad adesso ...?
<krabador> stone84, networkink
<krabador> stone84, root
<krabador> stone84, mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> stone84, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> stone84, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<stone84> mi è uscita una serie di errori
<stone84> mi vine econsigliato di eseguire sudo dpkg --configure -a
<krabador> "<krabador> e senza nvidia-304 che non installi in automatico, non ti metti nella condizione ottimale
<krabador> <stone84> lo so
<krabador> <stone84> magari con una nuova installazione" ---> è in una nuova installazione che non li installi in automatico
<krabador> stone84, perchè prima si è stoppato il processo che vuol dire che era ancora in corso
<krabador> stone84, hai fatto l'installazione senza spuntare gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> stone84, mentire , qui dentro, non ha senso
<stone84> senti, la spunta l'ho messa
<stone84> non sto mentendo, che me ne verrebbe scusa
<stone84> non mi serve dire, si l'ho fatto quando non era vero
<krabador> stone84, senti, ha scaricato tonnellate di roba, che non avrebbe scaricato adesso , se la spunta fosse stata messa, o il pc era correttamente connesso
<krabador> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<stone84> configurazione di snapd
<stone84> si è fermato li...
<krabador> riporta solo cosa dice alla fine
<stone84> per ora sta li in attesa
<krabador> e non è una scheggia il pc, per alcune delle configurazioni ci mette un po'
<krabador> sperando che non ci siano problemi sul disco
<stone84> nono, il disco è integro
<stone84> krabador, rinnovo i miei ringraziamenti per quanto tempo mi hai dedicato.
<stone84> riprovo domani, magari formattando tutto ed assicurandomi che, con la spunta, faccia sul serio questi benedetti aggiornamenti
<krabador> senti
<krabador> evita la retorica
<krabador> e di' che cosa sta facendo/non sta facendo
<krabador> s'è bloccato?
<stone84> nulla sta sempre a quel livello
<krabador> configurazione di snapd
<stone84> esatto
<stone84> ma ora devo spegnere
<krabador> stone84, hai mandato mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> dopo aver selezionato root?
<stone84> si si tutto
<krabador> mandato correttamente e senza errori?
<stone84> tutto ma impiega troppo tempo ed ora devo andare
<krabador> stone84, il comando che va mandato è  nvidia-xconfig
<stone84> per la cronaca è rimasto a questo comandosudo dpkg --configure -a
<krabador> si, senza cronaca ;)
<stone84> quindi, alla fine di tutto devo mandare "sudo nvidia-xconfig" ?
<krabador> se sei in root, senza sudo,non serve
<stone84> ok il root l'ha lasciato nonostante i vari reboot
<stone84> non so se sia cosa normale o meno.
<stone84> mi copio la chat, così provo domani
<krabador> <stone84> ok il root l'ha lasciato nonostante i vari reboot --->
<krabador> stone84, c'è il log
<krabador> !log | stone84
<ubot-it> stone84: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> <stone84> ok il root l'ha lasciato nonostante i vari reboot --->  ?
<stone84> non mi ha richiesto di rifare l'accesso, questo intendevo. Ma forse è così che deve andare. La mia scarsa conoscenza del sistema mi fa dire molte castronerie temo.
<krabador> i blocchi, con i comandi mandati perfettamente, fanno temere il peggio
<stone84> non so se sono blocchi o rallentamenti nello scaricamento
<stone84> forse vengo messo in coda per troppo tempo
<krabador> in assenza di proplemi di rete, certo.
<stone84> guarda, ho 3 pc
<stone84> tutti in rete e con windows
<krabador> stone84, se hai una connessione lenta, o gli altri se ne stanno a succhiare tutto
<stone84> tra xp seven e win10
<krabador> prima stava semplicemente facendo
<krabador> e l'hai interrotto
<stone84> non in contemporanea aspetta!
<stone84> e problemi di rete non ne ho mai avuti
<stone84> ne di download
<stone84> penso ad una coda un po' troppo lunga
<krabador> stone84, talvolta i server dei repositories , possono essere un po' intasati , ma è estremamente raro che si vada a pochi k
<krabador> che connessione hai?
<stone84> alice adsl 10mega
<stone84> e fidati che va alla grande
<krabador> stone84, prova a mandare sudo apt-get update , dpkg --configure -a , dopo aver provato a fare accesso normale al sistema
<krabador> stone84, da qui , ci si puo' solo fidare, di quello che dicono gli utenti ;)
<krabador> stone84, prova a mandare sudo apt-get update , dpkg --configure -a , dopo aver provato a fare accesso normale al sistema, dopo la pressione di ctrl alt f2
<stone84> "la fede è il più bel dono che il signore ci dà" diceva Celentano
<stone84> ok domani ci provo
<krabador> adieu
<stone84> a domani...
<krabador> buonanotte.
<stone84> notte a te e grazie
<[486DX2]> buona sera
<krabador> !ciao [486DX2]
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao [486DX2]'
<krabador> !ciao | [486DX2]
<ubot-it> [486DX2]: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<[486DX2]> tecnologico
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-15
<nusienti> ciaoooo
<nusienti> giorno
<glpiana> !ciao | nusienti
<ubot-it> nusienti: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nusienti> come posso riprodurre un dvd
<nusienti> su ubuntu 16.10
<glpiana> nusienti, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari/Dvd
<nome32> ciao, buongiorno
<nome32> Posso chiedere in pubblica? come funziona?
<ExPBoy> nome32, come funziona cosa?
<glpiana> nome32, se hai un problema con ubuntu, lo esponi e se qualcuno sa aiutarti lo farà
<nome32> ho scaricato lubuntu , ma sono due giorni che impazzisco per installarlo , da chiavetta usb ovvio
<glpiana> nome32, che problema incontri?
<nome32> al bios ho aggiunto la chiavetta con un programma fin qui tutto bene il pc mi parte ma quando deve leggere il sistema sulla penna usb si blocca tutto
<nome32> il pc è vecchio e vorrei recuperarlo con questo sistema
<glpiana> nome32, come hai preparato la penna?
<nome32> l'ho formattata e ci ho messo il sistema
<nome32> come scaricato
<glpiana> nome32, come?
<nome32> ntfs mi pare
<glpiana> nome32, come hai messo il sistema sulla chiavetta?
<nome32> in che senso
<glpiana> nome32, immagino tu abbia scaricato l'immagine dal sito di ubuntu
<nome32> esatto
<nome32> si prima come iso
<glpiana> nome32, hai formattato la chiavetta e poi che operazione hai fatto?
<nome32> poi vedendo che non va la iso  l'ho aperta
<nome32> e ci ho messo i file singoli
<glpiana> hai usato rufus? unetbootin? dd? o hai semplicemente estratto la iso e copiato i file?
<glpiana> ecco
<glpiana> !usbwin | nome32
<ubot-it> nome32: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<nome32> quindi mo faccio questa operazione per preparare la penna
<glpiana> esatto
<nome32> ascoltate ma la penna come mi consigliate di formattarla^
<glpiana> nome32, farà tutto il programma, come puoi leggere sopra
<gigirock> nome32, si
<nome32> ah ok mo faccio questo
<nome32> grazie
<nusienti> ciao
<nusienti> o fatto tutto ma nn riesco a vedere i dvd
<glpiana> l'acca, nusienti
<glpiana> apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep libdvd-pkg
<nusienti> ok
<nusienti> mi dice che e insttallato
<glpiana> nusienti, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<nusienti> fatto
<glpiana> nusienti, sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg | pastebinit
<glpiana> nusienti, anzi no, perchè ti chiede interventi
<glpiana> nusienti, premi ctrl+c
<glpiana> nusienti, e dai il comando sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg
<nusienti> fatto
<glpiana> nusienti, copia l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | nusienti
<ubot-it> nusienti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nusienti> e adesso deve fnzionare
<glpiana> nusienti, vorrei vedere l'output
<nusienti> fatto
<glpiana> nusienti, fatto cosa?
<nusienti> aspe
<nusienti> fatto
<glpiana> nusienti, fatto cosa?
<nusienti> nusienti, copia l'output su pastebin
<ExPBoy> eh ma se non metti qui il link non possiam vedere niente
<nusienti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23479637/plain/
<ExPBoy> :8
<glpiana> nusienti, cosa usi per visualizzare il dvd?
<nusienti> o 2 programmi
<nusienti> uno e Gnome Mplayer
<nusienti> e Media player parole
<glpiana> l'acca, nusienti
<glpiana> nusienti, prova a installare vlc e vedi se con quello riesci a visualizzare il dvd
<nusienti> ok se fnziona con vlc gli alri li cancello
<nusienti> ok grazie
<nusienti> fnziona
<nusienti> con vlc
<francesc1> Buongiorno a tutti, dovrei virtualizzare un server fisico ubuntu su un host vmware esxi, qualcuno sa indicarmi di quali software e risorse posso avvalermi? Grazie
<glpiana> francesc1, vmware è software proprietario non presente nei repo di ubuntu. qui non c'è supporto al riguardo
<francesc1> glpiana, ok mettiamo il caso volessi virtualizzare un ubuntu server su virtualbox. La procedura qual'è? faccio una immagine con clonezilla e poi la rispristino del disco virtuale della virtual machine di virtualbox?
<francesc1> glpiana, ho trovato guide online, ti ringrazio
<max-> Buon pomeriggio , sto installando lubuntu su un pc un po vecchiotto , l'ho scaricato ho creato anche la chiavetta usb, ho iniziato l'installazione ma dopo che seleziono la lingua mi escono degli errori
<max-> end kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root
<Pataronzo> Salve, avrei una domanda. Ho montato Budgie-Desktop-Environment su ubuntu ma ora ho un problema: come faccio a spostare la barra di sinistra delle applicazioni e metterla in basso? con ubuntu questo problema l'avevo risolto con il comando "gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher launcher-position Bottom". Mi sapreste aiutare?
<max-> quindi che devo fare?
<max-> cosa mi congliate?
<mister> Ciao a tutti. Ho un problema; da premettere che utilizzo ubuntu da tre giorni, prima windows
<glpiana> mister, esponilo
<mister> "the system is running in low .....
<glpiana> graphic mode. pproblema di driver video. in seguito a cosa si è verificato il problema?
<glpiana> non sono ammesse risposte tipo "non ho fatto nulla" "fino a ieri andava benissimo, l'ho spoento normalmente e ora è così"
<mister> ho installato dropbox e sicuramente qualche aggiornamento del sistema.
<krabador> mister, nel frattempo che raccogli la testimonianza, raccogli questi dati
<glpiana> mister, oki, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !dettagli | mister
<ubot-it> mister: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<mister> ubuntu 16.02 hp 250 g4
<glpiana> mister, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<mister> fatto
<krabador> hai premuto invio?
<mister> si
<glpiana> mister, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mister> fatto
<glpiana> mister, ha dato output?
<krabador> !paste | mister
<ubot-it> mister: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> metti in questo sito l'output, ed incolla qui il link
<mister> mi perdoni ma non ho capito
<glpiana> mister, ha dato output?
<glpiana> mister, il comando che hai dato intendo
<mister> al comando dpkg.... invio
<mister> adesso potrei lanciare un nuovo comando
<glpiana> mister, ti ha ridato subito il prompt o è apparso scritto qualcosa sul terminale?
<mister> dopo dpkg subito il promp
<glpiana> mister, oki, scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga
<mister> il prompt lampeggia ma non mi fa scrivere
<glpiana> hai il focus sul terminale?
<mister> no
<mister> posso rifare il tutto
<mister> ?
<glpiana> mister, clicca sul terminale e poi prova a scrivere. senza focus non puoi scrivere nel terminale
<mister> solo un pò di pazienza e rifaccio tutto
<mister> mi perdoni
<mister> la barra dopo Ispci come si fa
<glpiana> lspci con la elle. la sbarra e shift+\ (tasto a sinistrra dell'1)
<glpiana> *sinistra
<mister> fatto
<glpiana> mister, dovrebbe averti risposto qualcosa
<mister> doo:02.0 VGA compatibile controller
<glpiana> mister, qualcosina di più
<krabador> mister, lspci | grep -i vga | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> incolla qui la linea con "url"
<mister> intel corporation device 22b1 (rev 21)
<mister> solo questo
<glpiana> mister, scrivi: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mister> https://ptpb.pw/Jt2n
<mister> le ho inviato il link; adesso posso dare l'ultimo comando che mi ha inviato
<mister> fatto ....pastebinit
<mister> non mi abbandoni adesso
<glpiana> mister, scrivi: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<mister> fatto
<glpiana> mister, ti ha restituito un indirizzo. copialo qui
<mister> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23480467/
<glpiana> mister, spiacente di non poterti aiutare oltre. con i repository che ti ritrovi è già buona che il sistema si accenda. in questo canale non c'è supporto per repository non ufficiali e per derivate non ufficiali
<mister> cosa posso fare
<glpiana> mister, se vuoi rimuoviamo sto ppa dei driver intel che hai aggiunto
<hyppa> buonasera vorrei sapere dove trovare versioni vecchie di ubuntu. vorrei installarlo su xp computer  del 2006
<mister> ok se mi permette di lavorare
<mister> rimuovendo questo ppa dovrebbe ripartire?
<glpiana> mister, non lo so se la cosa andrà a buon fine e ti permetterà di lavorare. non sono io che ti ho messo repository esterni. lo hai fatto tu a tuo rischio e pericolo :)
<mister> cosa sono questi repository
<glpiana> hyppa, metti una versione aggiornata (anche l'ultima) con una interfaccia senza pretese. ti consiglio lubuntu o xubuntu
<glpiana> !release | hyppa
<ubot-it> hyppa: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> mister, archivi di pacchetti software
<mister> ok rimuoviamo questi ppa?
<glpiana> mister, sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<mister> fatto
<mister> prompt
<glpiana> mister, sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat
<hyppa> grazie del vostro consiglio sto scaricando la iso ufficiale 14. Buon lavoro!
<mister> fatto apt-get update failed for some reason
<glpiana> hyppa, la più recente è la 16.10
<mister> prompt
<glpiana> mister, copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | mister
<ubot-it> mister: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<hyppa> capisco funziona su xp?
<mister> cosa dovrei fare
<glpiana> hyppa, che c'entra xp? ubuntu mica è un programma, è un sistema operativo
<mister> per copiare su pastebin
<glpiana> mister, copiare quello che è apparso nel terminale sul sito che ti ho indicato
<hyppa> lo  so ma volevo installarlo insieme a wp
<mister> devo scrivere tutta quella schermata?
<glpiana> hyppa, lo puoi mettere "di fianco" a windows
<glpiana> !installazione | hyppa
<ubot-it> hyppa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> mister, devi selezionarla, copiarla e poi incollarla
<mister> ma io sto scrivendo da un altro computer
<glpiana> mister, collegati con quello in questione. senza conoscere l'errore non ti si può aiutare
<mister> W: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file
<hyppa> grazie!
<hyppa> come esco dalla chat non vedo icone
<glpiana> mister, non lo possiamo togliere con ppa-purge. sudo apt-get install synaptic
<glpiana> hyppa, chiudi la finestra
<hyppa> ok ciao
<mister> mi chiede di continyare si o no
<glpiana> mister, sì
<mister> fatto ...prompt
<glpiana> mister, sudo synaptic
<mister> failed to connect to Mir: failed to connect to server socket: file o directoru non esistente
<glpiana> mister, sì è aperto comunque o non si è aperto nulla? e poi, mir? stai usando unity 8?
<mister> unable to init server: impossibile connettersi: connessione rifiutata
<mister> gtk-warning: cannot open display
<mister> synaptic:5070
<mister> mi sparo?
<glpiana> mister, se solo rispondessi...
<mister> a trovare le risposte: ho trascritto le risposte del pc
<mister> dove posso trovare le informazioni che mi chiede
<mister> ?
<glpiana> mister, ti ho chiesto se si è aperto comunque il programma o se ti ha ridato il prompt
<glpiana> a questo puoi rispondere?
<mister> prompt
<mister> sono pronto
<glpiana> mister, ps aux | grep unity
<mister> pronto
<mister> hp 5073.0.0. 0.0. 21312 936  tty1 S+ 15.30  0.00 grep --color=auto unity
<mister> prompt
<mister> aiutami ti prego
<glpiana> mister, che interfaccia grafica usi? ovvero che versione di ubuntu hai installato?
<mister> 16.02 se non erro. E' il pc del mio capo
<mister> o 0.4
<glpiana> mister, intendo ubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu-gnome
<mister> ubuntu
<glpiana> mister, con la barra delle icone a sinistra in verticale?
<mister> ok
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> ok cosa?
<glpiana> era una domanda la mia
<mister> si con la barra a sx
<mister> in verticale
<glpiana> mister, io ora devo andare e mi spiace non poterti aiutare oltre. strano comuqnue che il comando di prima non abbia dato output se non la sola riga che hai scritto
<mister> e cosa devo fare adesso
<glpiana> mister, ho ancora qualche minuti: scrivi: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel
<glpiana> *minuto
<mister> fatto, sono in prompt
<glpiana> mister, spe, che mi serve vederlo: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel | grep pastebinit
<mister> fatto sono in prompt
<glpiana> mister, copia l'indirizzo che è apparso
<mister> non è apparso nessun indirizzo
<glpiana> mister, hai dato il comando con pastebinit alla fine?
<mister> si
<glpiana> e cosa dice l'ultima riga?
<mister> sotto la riga del comando è apparso il prompt
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> mister, va beh, dai il comando apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel
<glpiana> e poi copia qui la voce "installato"
<mister> dafatto, sono in prompt
<glpiana> mister, eh, copia quell che appare
<glpiana> *quello
<mister> ti serve qualcosa in particolare
<glpiana> <glpiana> e poi copia qui la voce "installato"
<mister> installato: 2:2.99.917+git20160325-1ubuntu1
<glpiana> nulla, è giusto così.
<glpiana> mister, non so che dirti. riavvia
<glpiana> io poi non ci sarò. vedo se cristian_c può seguirti
<mister> con che comando
<glpiana> mister, sudo reboot
<Guest5063> exit
<Guest5063> exit
<Syro> Salve sono alla prima installazione di Ubuntu, lo sto installando tramite DVD. La iso è montata su disco senza nessun problema, ma una volta avviato il boot sul disco lo schermo rimane nero come se, per esempio, ad un OS Windows mancasse win32.
<krabador> come hai masterizzato il dvd ?
<Syro> Con un normale programma di burning ISO, ora l'ho disinstallato non ricordo il nome, conviene utilizzare un programma in particolare?
<krabador> non tanto un programma,ma una modalità.
<krabador> !iso | Syro
<ubot-it> Syro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Syro> Provo a formattare il disco e a masterizzarlo come da guida
<krabador> se hai messo la iso, come file di un disco dvd-rom, non funziona.
<Syro> No, non l'ho semplicemente spostata nel disco, ma ho utilizzato un programma per montarla
<cristian_c> montare o mssterizzare?
<krabador> la iso è un file, non ci si deve fare altro
<krabador> a meno che non si intendeva usarla per altri scopi, rispetto alla produzione di un supporto di installazioe
<krabador> *e
<Syro> Scusa potresti spiegarti meglio? Comunque feci tempo fa la stessa cosa con un ISO di win10 e funzionò tutto bene
<krabador> beh, spiegati meglio tu ;)
<krabador> visto che non si sa ancora a cosa si riferisca "stessa cosa"
<krabador> e windows != ubuntu
<krabador> anche per la iso.
<Syro> "Stessa cosa" stava per il fatto di aver utilizzato un programma per montare un ISO su disco
<krabador> Syro, la iso non va montata da nessuna parte. Va utilizzato un software di masterizzazione che offra la modalità di masterizzazione adeguata.
<cristian_c> le iso non si montano su dvd, ma si masterizzano, su dvd
<Syro> Comunque ho formattato il disco e ho riscaricato la ISO di Ubuntu
<krabador> Syro, gi
<krabador> già che ci sei, prima di masterizzare, controlla md5
<krabador> !md5 | Syro
<ubot-it> Syro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<krabador> se quello risultante dalla iso scaricata, combacia con quello riportato sul link con l'elenco di tutti gli md5, la iso è integra, e puo' essere usata correttamente per fare un supporto di installazione
<Syro> Ok ora sto installando il topo per Windows e controllo
<Syro> Tool*
<Syro> La ISO è integra
<krabador> se è cosi', vai con la masterizzazione, tramite l'apposita modalità
<Syro> Per esempio io sono da win10, sulla guida ho letto che bisogna cliccare con il destro sulla ISO e poi masterizza immagine disco, ma nel menù a tendina non c'è
<krabador> il famoso altro software che avevi utilizzato , com'è che si chiamava ?
<Syro> Mi pare fosse imgburn
<krabador> puoi usare qualsiasi cosa a tua disposizione che giri sul sistema che stai usando, purchè abbia la voce "masterizza file immagine"
<Syro> Ho appena installato ImgBurn, ed era quello, nel menù in iniziale, c'è l'opzione scrivi immagine su disco, ma io mi ricordo di aver utilizzato sempre quell'opzione
<krabador> controlla nelle opzioni di masterizzazione, dopo aver selezionato tale modalità, che sia spuntata la finalizzazione della sessione di masterizzazione
<Syro> La modalità è quella, anche perché dopo aver cliccato la modalità mi da la schermata di selezione file ISO
<Syro> Provo a masterizzare, magari ho avuto sfortuna con una ISO non integra
<Syro> La scrittura è completata, ora provo a vedere se riesce ad eseguire il boot
<krabador> Syro, è lo stesso pc che l'ha masterizzato?
<Syro> Ok, grazie per l'aiuto, ma evidentemente era la ISO ad essere difettosa, ora è partito
<krabador> enjoy.
<Syro> Grazie mille
<krabador> di niente.
<giangi86> ciao amici. ho ubuntu 16.10.. funziona tutto a meraviglia ma oggi, all'improvviso, non funziona più il mouse usb. Non è che potreste aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> giangi86: sei sicuro che sia un problema di ubuntu?
<giangi86> si perchè su altri pc va una meraviglia..
<cristian_c> hai provato ora?
<cristian_c> su altri pc
<giangi86> cinque minuti fa
<cristian_c> giangi86: esattamente, che succede?
<giangi86> con tutti i pc windows e mac dei miei coinquilini funziona. Ed in verità sino ad oggi, anche su ubuntu funzionava.
<giangi86> adesso il mouse è attivo, con gli infrarossi accesi, ma è come se non arrivasse imput
<cristian_c> giangi86: sicuro che non sia un problema di porta?
<cristian_c> sei in dual boot?
<giangi86> nono non sono in dual
<giangi86> e le porte funzionano con altri mouse
<giangi86> e con chiavette varie
<giangi86> non penso
<cristian_c> giangi86: apri un terminale
<giangi86> dimmi
<cristian_c> giangi86: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Thanzex> Ciao! sto cercando di utilizzare Ubuntu su una macchina virtuale per alcuni progetti. Sto usando la versione 16.10 64 bit su VMWare workstation pro 12. L'installazione ed il primo avvio filano lisci, però dopo aver riavviato la VM dopo 10/15 secondi appare il messaggio "The CPU has been disabled by the guest operating system." E' già la seconda vol
<Thanzex> ta che reinstallo daccapo la VM con lo stesso risultato. Ho un processore Intel i7 6700HQ
<stone84> ciao krabador
<stone84> a volte ritornano
<stone84> ho formattato e reinstallato Kubuntu da zero
<stone84> ho eseguito tutte le procedure di update automatico
<stone84> ha scaricato qualcosa, e poi ha terminato l'installazione.
<stone84> all'avvio nuovamente sfarfallio e schermo a rettangoli colorati
<stone84> ho avviato la procedura di manutenzione e dato i comandi mount -o remount,rw / ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<stone84> ma per ora sta sempre configurando snapd
<stone84> da un ora e mezza
<stone84> il cursore lampeggia posso scrivere ma non da esecuzione a quanto scrivo
<stone84> non c'è un altro modo per scaricare gli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione
<stone84> o capire perchè non mi riconosce i driver della scheda video?
<stone84> nessuno può aiutarmi
<stone84> ??
<stone84> penso di no. Buona Notte a tutti voi.
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-16
<Linux-User> salve
<Linux-User> come estrarre dsdt ?
<Linux-User> quale comando usare?
<linux-user-ita> salve come trovo lettera usb
<linux-user-ita> ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> "salve come trovo lettera usb" ---> ?
<linux-user-ita> salve come trovo lettera usb?
<krabador> "salve come trovo lettera usb" ---> ?
<krabador> !italiano | linux-user-ita
<ubot-it> linux-user-ita: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<linux-user-ita> piu' chiaro di cosi'
<krabador> puoi puoi. Non sopravvalutare il tuo linguaggio.
<krabador> "lettera usb " ---> lettera di unità assegnata dal sistema ad un device usb?
<linux-user-ita> si krabador
<krabador> beh, c'è una certa differenza.
<krabador> ;)
<linux-user-ita> quindi_
<linux-user-ita> quindi?
<krabador> e magari metti anche la tastiera in italiano
<krabador> ;) vol.2
<linux-user-ita> e live ubuntu krabador
<krabador> immagino che in live, è difficile impostarla in italiano, al boot
<krabador> linux-user-ita, sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> in bocca al lupo .
<linux-user-ita> quindi?
<linux-user-ita> lettera di unità assegnata dal sistema ad un device usb?
<krabador> bah...
<fancine> ciao. mi sono accorta che su risorse (desk mate) cliccando qualsiasi opzione home, scrivania, computer,rete, il sistema mi apre smplayer, ogni volta... e non capisco
<glpiana> fancine, clicca col tasto destro su una qualsiasi cartella e nell'elenco che appare dovrebbe esserci una voce tipo "apri con"
<fancine> ciao. no da risorse mi apre sempre il player anche con il dx
<glpiana> fancine, apri il file manager
<fancine> smplayer
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> dammi un momento
<fancine> prego figurati
<fancine> scusami tu, se apro da scrivania funziona, cosa vuoi che esegua?
<glpiana> fancine, apri un terminale e dai il comando: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mime-support
<fancine> ok eseguito
<glpiana> prova ad aprire qualcosa da risorse
<fancine> non è cambiato nulla
<fancine> smplayer
<glpiana> metti su pastebin l'output di: cat /usr/share/applications/smplayer
<glpiana> !paste | fancine
<ubot-it> fancine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fancine> ti rispondo subito file o dir inesistente
<glpiana> sì scusa, cat /usr/share/applications/smplayer.desktop
<fancine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23484602/  così?
<glpiana> poi dammi l'output di: cat /usr/share/applications/mate-mimeapps.list | grep directory
<fancine> inode/directory=caja-folder-handler.desktop;
<glpiana> fancine, hai detto che sei riuscita ad aprire il file manager. da lì l'apertura delle directory funziona normalmente?
<fancine> sì certo, se clicco sulla home devo le dir che ci sono
<fancine> vedo scusa
<fancine> ma ti chiedo, non c'è un sistema per rifare i launcher come da menù?
<glpiana> fancine, possiamo provare a rimuovere momentaneamente smplayer per vedere se il comprtamento di risorse torna normale: sudo apt-get purge smplayer
<fancine> ok
<fancine> bravo amico, adesso ha funzionato (?)
<fancine> tutte le icone che orimna sbagliavano adesso indirizzano correttamente
<fancine> provo a reinstallare il player?
<fancine> avremmo delle risposte
<diegocal> buongiorno, sto cercando di installare una stampante di rete, quando arrivo al momento di installare i driver la finestre non scorre verso il basso e non posso inoltrare, ho provato riduzione ingradimento ecc ma non funziona nulla
<ExPBoy> diegocal, non si capisce  molo magari inviaci una foto
<ExPBoy> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ExPBoy> *molto
<glpiana> fancine, sì, prova a reinstallare smplayer
<fancine> ok
<diegocal> http://prnt.sc/d7wj0b
<fancine> ops come prima, da risorse apre smplayer
<diegocal> questo è il link dell' immagine
<glpiana> fancine, apt-cache policy smplayer        e metti su pastebin
<diegocal> praticamente queste finestre non scorre verso il basso
<ExPBoy> diegocal, il problema è la risoluzione della scheda video
<diegocal> e non posso cliccare su inoltra per terminare l'operazione di installazione stampante
<ExPBoy> devi settarla in modo adeguato
<glpiana> diegocal, tieni premuto il tasto ALT sinistro, e poi clicca col sinistro del mouse e sposta la finestra
<fancine> aspetta te lo faccio subito volevo dirti che quando apre smplayer iin alto a sinistra riporta computer:// - SMPLAYER
<diegocal> ok perfetto funziona, grazie mille
<fancine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23484640/
<glpiana> fancine, è una cosa bens strana. puoi per cortesia porvare a loggarti come ospite (guest) e vedere se con quell'utente il comportamento è differente?
<fancine> sì certo
<fancine> nessun problema come ospite. scrivania vuota, ma su risorse funziona come dovrebbe anche dal mio nick
<glpiana> fancine, non ho capito: da guest funziona correttamente. dal tuo nick risorse funziona? non hai detto che apriva smplayer
<glpiana> ?
<fancine> no, dovrebbe, ma non funziona
<fancine> sì apre smplayer
<fancine> solo due opzioni funzionano connetti al server e strumento ricerca mate
<glpiana> fancine, è qualcosa legato alla tua configurazione di mate allora. possiamo resettarla
<fancine> com'è possibile? l'ha fatta il fratello...
<fancine> è più bravo di me, ha reinstallato ex nuovo
<fancine> circa una settimana fa
<glpiana> fancine, proviamo: rm -r .cache/mate
<fancine> ritornato al $
<glpiana> fancine, poi: mv .config/mate .config/mate_bak
<fancine> ok
<fancine> $
<glpiana> fancine, vediamo se è sufficiente. esci e rifai il login
<fancine> ok un attimo
<fancine> no. anche così ritorna il player maledetto. posso usarne un altro e disinstallare questo, anche se è quello che funziona meglio
<glpiana> fancine, nel terminale: ls .config/smpl*
<fancine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23484725/
<glpiana> fancine, allora fai sta prova. rimuoviamo di nuovo smplayer: sudo apt-get purge smplayer
<fancine> erifunziona
<glpiana> e poi installiamo un'altra interfaccia di mplayer: sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer
<fancine> allora adesso funziona, provo una ttimo il player e vediamo se abbiamo risolto
<fancine> allora il player ha un problema non funziona l'audio, a parte ciò potrei usare questo o tornare ad usare vlc
<fancine> non mi sconvolge più di tanto
<glpiana> fancine, vai nelle preferenze e controlla i parametri di uscita audio  e audio channels to output. è solo una interfaccia. fa andare lo stesso porgramma che gira asotto a mplayer
<fancine> ok, penso che vada bene
<fancine> gentile ed efficace come sempre, amico, ciao, ma ti disturberò ancora (se non ti stresso troppo)
<fancine> grazie e buona giornata
<Thanzex> Ciao! sto cercando di utilizzare Ubuntu su una macchina virtuale per alcuni progetti. Sto usando la versione 16.10 64 bit su VMWare workstation pro 12. L'installazione ed il primo avvio filano lisci, però dopo aver riavviato la VM dopo 10/15 secondi appare il messaggio "The CPU has been disabled by the guest operating system." E' già la seconda vol
<Thanzex> ta che reinstallo daccapo la VM con lo stesso risultato. Ho un processore Intel i7 6700HQ
<glpiana> Thanzex, vmware, software proprietario, non ha supporto su questo canale
<Thanzex> glpiana: Visto che installare linux su una macchina virtuale è una pratica molto diffusa e non ho mai avuto alcun problema con altre installazioni di OSX e Windows, mi chiedevo se qualcuno avesse mai incontrato un problema simile
<glpiana> Thanzex, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<giulia91> ho un problema con unity tweak tool, le modifiche che faccio, appena riavvio la sessione nn ci sono piu
<giulia91> e ogni dove devo risettare tutto
<tsf1312> salve a tutti, premetto che sono un neofita, ma volevo chiedervi come mai non riesco a scaricare il programma WIFI RADAR da UBUNTU CENTER, in realtà ubuntu center non mi si apre proprio :(
<gigirock> giulia91, come ti colleghi al login ?
<giulia91> in che senso ?
<giulia91> al login del mio pc ?
<gigirock> amici come mi collego da remoto su una live ? tipo ftp pare la porta sia aperta ma che user pass devo mettere ?
<Guest53968> exit
<Christian1973> Ieri ho aggiornato la versione di ubuntu sul mio portatile passando dalla versione 24.x alla 16.10. L'aggiornanento mi aveva garantito il mantenimento di foto e documenti. Con amara sorpresa con l'aggiornamento ho perso tutto. C'è un modo per recuperare quei dati?
<fabio_cc> Christian1973, con l'avanzamento di versione non si perdono i dati
<fabio_cc> Christian1973, cosa vuol dire versione 24.x? Non ha senso
<Christian1973> Scusa versione 14.x .... non ricordo di preciso
<fabio_cc> Christian1973, esiste 14.04 e 14.10
<Christian1973> Mi pare 14.3
<Christian1973> Si ok probabilmente era 14.01
<Christian1973> Cmq sia le foto non ci sono più.... :(
<fabio_cc> Christian1973, per favore fai attenzione quando scrivi, ti rendo conto che hai scritto 4 versioni diverse tutte inesistenti?
<fabio_cc> Christian1973, apri un terminale e dai sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Christian1973> Fatto
<fabio_cc> Christian1973, adesso: cat /var/log/installer/media-info | pastebinit
<fabio_cc> Christian1973, il comando ti restituirà un link, incollalo qui
<Christian1973> Scusa però mi dice impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open
<fabio_cc> Christian1973, il primo comando?
<Christian1973> Si esatto
<fabio_cc> Christian1973, per caso hai aperto ubuntu-software?
<Christian1973> Ho provato a lanciare il secondo comando e mi dice che il pastebinit non è installato
<fabio_cc> Christian1973, rispondi alla domanda, devi seguire quello che ti viene scritt
<fabio_cc> *Scritto
<Christian1973> Fatto ho installato il pastebinit
<Christian1973> Poi ho lanciato il secondo comando
<Christian1973> E mi dice file o directory inesistente
<fabio_cc> Christian1973, hai usato copia/incolla o hai copiato il comando a mano?
<Christian1973> A mano
<fabio_cc> Christian1973, devi usare copia/incolla, altrimenti perdiamo solo tempo
<krabador> è una conoscenza inter-sistema, il copia/incolla
<krabador> sfruttala.
<Christian1973_2> fabio_cc adesso sono christian1973_2
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, vedo
<Christian1973_2> prima scrivevo da cellulare ma è troppo un caos
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, tu devi scrivere dal sistema per cui chiedi supporto
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, stiamo perdendo solo molto tempo
<Christian1973_2> infatti ora ci siamo... ti chiedo pazienza perchè io non sono un esperto
<krabador> Christian1973_2, beh, al cell è discretamente scomodo
<Christian1973_2> non ho grandissime conoscenze informatiche
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, ok
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, ti ripeto il comando: cat /var/log/installer/media-info | pastebinit
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, successivamente: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, riporta qui i link ottenuti
<Christian1973_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23486334/
<Christian1973_2> al comando lsb.... mi risponde No LSB modules are available.
<Christian1973_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23486340/
<Christian1973_2> cosa devo fare ora?
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Christian1973_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23486415/
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, ls -al /home/ | pastebinit
<Christian1973_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23486428/
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, vedo che ci sono due utenti, ognuno con la sua home directory
<Nikmass> Buana sera
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Nikmass
<ubot-it> Nikmass: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Christian1973_2> un utente è casa e un utente è la sessione ospite. non dovrebbero essercene altri
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, no, non c'entra la sessione ospite
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, che intendi per sessione ospite?
<Christian1973_2> mi riferisco alla possibilità di passare da un utente all'altro cliccando in alto a destra sulla icona che sembra un sole per intenderci
<Alessiopt> Salve ragazzi, sono nuovo su ubunutu l'ho scaricato ora e andava tutto ok fino al riavvio.. ora mi chiede : please unlock disk sda3_crypt
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, ok
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, i dati *mancanti* su quale utente dovrebbero trovarsi?
<Christian1973_2> casa
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, whoami | pastebinit
<Christian1973_2> però nella versione precedente del sistema operativo non era questo il nome utente
<Nikmass> Ho un problema e non so se qualcuno mi puo' aiutare: sul pc ho installato windows7 e due versioni di ubuntu, una delle quali a cui ho corrotto dei file ed è non avviabile ma prima avviando l'altro ubuntu potevo trovare i miei file. oggi ho installato kali linux e visto che non c'era spazio ho cancellato un ext (purtroppo quella di ubuntu che si avv
<Nikmass> iava). Kali mi chiede utente e psw,ma mi da' sempre errore; risultato mi funziona solo windows. C'è modo di ripristinare il vecchio ubuntu senza cancellare i dati? Grazie
<Christian1973_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23486455/
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, e qual'era il tuo utente? che procedura hai seguito per fare l'avanzamento?
<Alessiopt> Ragazzi qualcuno puo aiutarmi perfavore?
<Christian1973_2> il mio nome utente era christian mi pare... ho seguito la procedura guidata dell'installazione proposta dall'aggionamento
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, non è chiaro quello che dici
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, se il tuo utente era christaian, perché i dati dici che stavano su casa?
<fabio_cc> *christian
<Christian1973_2> quando avevo installato la precedente versione di ubuntu 14.01 il nome utente era christian... quando ho effettuato l'aggiornamento del sistema operativo alla versione attuale 16.10, l'installazione guidata mi ha proposto di modificare i dati dell'utente userid e password... ho deciso quindi di cambiare il nome utente passando da christia a casa
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, la procedura che hai seguito non è stata molto corretta, avresti dovuto avanzare da 14.04 a 16.04 e poi a 16.10
<Nikmass> Qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, hai controllato che i dati non siano nell'utente christian?
<Christian1973_2> ma io l'utente christian non lo vedo più
<Christian1973_2> non saprei nemmeno dove cercare
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, /home/christian
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, li devi cercare
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, quella è la tua vecchia home
<Christian1973_2> ci proverò
<Christian1973_2> grazie a presto
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, non puoi guardare ora?
<Christian1973_2> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Christian1973_2> grande
<Christian1973_2> grazie mille
<Christian1973_2> funziona
<Christian1973_2> ho ritrovato tutto
<Christian1973_2> grazie grazie grazie
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, travasa tutti i dati nella nuova home
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, prego
<Christian1973_2> ok
<Christian1973_2> che bello... non sai che felice che sono
<Christian1973_2> avevo tantissimi ricordi che pensavo di aver perso
<fabio_cc> Christian1973_2, te lo avevo detto, con l'avanzamento di versione non si perdono i dati
<fabio_cc> :)
<Christian1973_2> grazie ancora
<Christian1973_2> ciaoooooooooooo
<luxa8> salve a tutti sono nuovo del mondo linux e vorrei imparare ad usare lubuntu ,qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<fabio_cc> prego, ciao Christian1973_2
<krabador> luxa8, certo
<krabador> !wiki | luxa8
<ubot-it> luxa8: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> la documentazione ufficiale è un primo importantissimo passo
<luxa8> devo leggere la guida prima?
<krabador> luxa8, a meno che tu non abbia domande specifiche, si, è consigliabile.
<luxa8> ok
<luxa8> ho aperto il ink della guida
<luxa8> ma se potete rispondermi subito mi piacerebbe sapere se posso installare lubuntu su usb esterno  per non formattare il mio hd interno
<Nikmass> Riscrivo:Ho un problema e non so se qualcuno mi puo' aiutare: sul pc ho installato windows7 e due versioni di ubuntu, una delle quali a cui ho corrotto dei file ed è non avviabile ma prima avviando l'altro ubuntu potevo trovare i miei file. oggi ho installato kali linux e visto che non c'era spazio ho cancellato un ext (purtroppo quella di ubuntu c
<Nikmass> he si avviava). Kali mi chiede utente e psw,ma mi da' sempre errore; risultato mi funziona solo windows. C'è modo di ripristinare il vecchio ubuntu senza cancellare i dati? Grazie
<krabador> luxa8, sconsigliabile, ma si.
<fabio_cc> luxa8, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SupportoUsb
<luxa8> sconsigliabile per problemi di gestione app e driver o per altri motivi?
<fabio_cc> luxa8, ovviamente avvierai ubuntu sempre dallo stesso pc
<luxa8> ok grazie fabio_cc
<krabador> Nikmass, se nelle partizioni in cui erano presenti le ubuntu di cui parti, sono avvenute formattazioni, no.
<luxa8> fabio_cc, si avviero' sempre dallo stesso pc
<krabador> luxa8, se imposti questa famosa usb, come destinazione di sistema, dall'installer, lui la installa li
<krabador> luxa8, se hai un'altro sistema ,nell'hd, non devi per forza formattare per mettere ubuntu, puoi installarlo nello stesso disco, in uno spazio apposito
<krabador> avendo quindi poi sia l'altro sistema, che ubuntu
<krabador> ed evitando cose strane, tendenzialmente precarie
<wegwergwer> è la chat del supporto tecnico?
<krabador> !ciao | wegwergwer
<ubot-it> wegwergwer: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<wegwergwer> sei ancora tu
<krabador> perchè, ti sto antipatico?
<wegwergwer> sono uscito e rientrato come hai detto ma mi ritrovo in questa chat
<fabio_cc> luxa8, usb esterno intendi pendrive o hd?
<fabio_cc> krabador, lol
<wegwergwer> ho bisogno di informazioni su come far ripartire il mio pc dal ms-dos
<krabador> wegwergwer, questo è il canale di supporto, sei ancora in #ubuntu-it-chat, con l'altro nickname
<krabador> wegwergwer, sei in 2 canali con 2 nick diversi, questo canale è quello giusto per chiedere supporto
<krabador> !dettagli | wegwergwer
<ubot-it> wegwergwer: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<wegwergwer> ci vorrà un po . adesso vado quando avro i dati necessari rientrerò grazie
<krabador> bene
<Nikmass> problema e' che nel primo ubuntu di cui ci sono ancora i dati non formattati avevo installato un programma che credo fosse per esperti da cui ho cancellato alcune cose che pensavo non servissero, risultato: all'avvio mi chiedeva psw e non mi riconosceva ne' mouse ne' tastiera, ma la partizione c'e' sono sicuro.
<krabador> Nikmass, allora puoi fare la procedura di ripristino , per quell'installazione
<krabador> !ripristino | Nikmass
<ubot-it> Nikmass: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Nikmass> Grazie mille
<krabador> Nikmass, stando attento ai passi da fare, indicati in guida
<krabador> Nikmass, procedura che puoi fare con il supporto di installazione di qualsiasi versione, se non hai piu' quello che hai usato
<Nikmass> Mitico non lo sapevo! meno male forse non ricorrero' al mio vecchio metodo: formattazione totale e reinstallazione.Ancora grazie
<krabador> Nikmass, puoi anche , sempre caricando l'installer, dal supporto di installazione, selezionare "altro" quando ti chiede dove vuoi installare, selezionare la root di questa ubuntu, stando attento che la casella di formattazione sia deselezionata
<krabador> e praticamente fa la stessa cosa, ovvero reinstallazione del sistema, senza cancellazione della /home
<Nikmass> Ok perfetto
<luxa8> fabio_cc , intendo hd
<rmdigit> aggiornamenti sw
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> per un problema a compilare, posso chiedere qui?
<sacarde> ilkernel
<krabador> sacarde, sai che ubuntu fornisce i suoi branch
<sacarde> compilavo un vanilla
<krabador> appunto
<sacarde> l'errore era questo: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/319761/cannot-compile-kernel-error-kernel-does-not-support-pic-mode/319830
<sacarde> dove posso chiedere?
<krabador> se hai quest'errore, ti consigliano esattamente http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.8-rc2/0002-UBUNTU-SAUCE-no-up-disable-pie-when-gcc-has-it-enabl.patch
<krabador> sacarde, #ubuntu-it-chat è il posto piu' indicato per tutti gli annessi e connessi
<sacarde> ok, aspetto la'
<sacarde> graz
<wolfettino> Buonasera a tutti. Giorni fa ho installato ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit COME unico O.S. sul mio notebook (quindi formattando tutto il disco di sana pianta). Funziona tutto ma all'avvio del pc mi appare il seg. messaggio: lvmetad is not active yet, using direct activation during sysinit. Dopo un po' parte lo stesso però ci mette più di un minuto.. e non
<wolfettino> vorrei che tale lentezza sia dovuta a qualcosa legato a questo messaggio.
<Luka2> Buonasera ho un problema con ubuntu 16.04.1 perché la schermata di login va in loop
<f843d0> !dettagli | Luka2
<ubot-it> Luka2: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Luka2> Ubuntu 16.04 scheda video GeForce 210 ho visto che dopo aver selezionato il driver nvidia -304.132 ha dato il problema
<Luka2> Scusa ubuntu 16.04.1
<Luka2> La clou è un pentium4 con 2 giga di RAM
<Luka2> CPU
<Luka2> Scusate sono con il tablert
<f843d0> Luka2: per tornare a una configurazione funzionante, puoi rimuovere il driver proprietario di Nvidia
<cristian_c> che con ubuntu non è la scelta più azzeccata
<cristian_c> funzionanrte, ma non performante
<Luka2> Devo digitare sudo apt-get purge nvidia-* ?
<Luka2> Basta quello?
<cristian_c> Luka2: prima di tutto, in una shell tty
<f843d0> Luka2: in un terminale che ha accesso al sistema, si
<Luka2> OK procedo
<cristian_c> !nvidia
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<Luka2> Sono nel tty
<cristian_c> Luka2: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Luka2> Ok
<cristian_c> Luka2: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<Luka2> Ho nvidia-304 poi nvidia-opencl-icd-304 e nvidia-settings
<Luka2> Procedo con il secondo comando
<f843d0> Luka2: se lo hai, rimuovi anche /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cristian_c> esatto
<Luka2> Ok
<Luka2> No non c e
<cristian_c> Luka2: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Luka2> Adesso vedo nvidia-304 e nvidia-opencl-icd-304
<cristian_c> e allora non hai mandato il comando di prima
<Luka2> Lo ripeto
<cristian_c> cristian_c> Luka2: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<Luka2> Sta andando
<Luka2> Finito
<cristian_c> Luka2: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Luka2> Il comando adesso non restituisce nulla
<Luka2> Ho
<cristian_c> Luka2: se il comando di prima ha eliminato anche nvidia-common, allora digita: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> Luka2, ubuntu o derivata ?
<krabador> ok, il comando di cristian_c .
<Luka2> Ok procedo
<Luka2> Fatto
<Luka2> Ho ubuntu 16.4.1 lts
<f843d0> Luka2: riavvia e dovresti andare di VESA
<Luka2> Ok procedo
<Luka2> La schermata di avvio si blocca con caratteri giganti e mezzo schermo colorato
<krabador> Luka2, premi "e" in corrispondenza della prima linea in alto del menu grub in avvio
<krabador> ti metti in corrispondenza delle parole quiet splash
<krabador> le cancelli , scrivi nomodeset assicurandoti di avere uno spazio prima ed uno dopo
<krabador> rispetto a quello che viene prima e dopo
<Luka2> Ok resetto e riprovo cosi
<krabador> premi f10
<krabador> e di' che cosa fa
<Luka2> Fatto e premuto f10 sta caricando
<Luka2> Apparsa login pagencon grafica gigante
<Luka2> Provo ad inserire le credenziali ed entrare cosi ?
<krabador> Luka2, si
<Luka2> Cosi entra
<Luka2> Sono entrato
<krabador> Luka2,  apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebint
<Luka2> Ok
<krabador> Luka2, xrandr | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla poi il link
<krabador> qui
<Luka2> Si è bloccato il PC devo resettare
<Luka2> Sto ripartendo come prima
<cristian_c> è un pentium 4.....
<Luka2> Si
<krabador> Luka2, quando hai installato, hai avuto problemi con l'installer?
<krabador> hai usato la sessione live, per un po' prima?
<Luka2> Si diverse voltensi bloccava
<krabador> perfetto, allora inizia a metterti nell'ottica di chiamare un prete per l'estrema unzione
<Luka2> Dici che è un problema hardware ?
<Luka2> Si anche la livello qualche volta si blocca
<krabador> dico che i freeze con un certo spessore, sono un ottimo indice di pc che ha fatto il suo tempo
<Luka2> Livello
<krabador> tra ram/chipset
<krabador> considerando che è un p4
<krabador> se l'hai trovato di recente, e stai cercando di recuperarlo con ubuntu/lubuntu eccetera, ti sta andando male.
<Luka2> Si xo con windows XP va bene
<krabador> ram/chipset/vga
<Luka2> Ho il dual boot
<krabador> Luka2, "si xo" sistemi diversi interpellano hardware in maniera diversa
<krabador> andando a creare situazioni per cui determinati malfunzionamenti vadano a non verificarsi con la stessa incidenza
<krabador> Luka2, e malfunzionamento significa molto piu' di quanto si possa supporre
<Luka2> Tu pensi che allora ubuntu non possa andare con questo PC
<krabador> io penso che stai cercando di usare un morto che cammina
<krabador> e non solo dal punto di vista tecnico
<Luka2> Ok chiarissimo
<Luka2> Allora grazie
<krabador> Luka2, puoi installare i driver nviddia, alla fine manda il comando sudo nvidia-xconfig
<krabador> e poi riavvia
<Luka2> Ci provo
<krabador> Luka2, prima fa una cosa
<krabador> Luka2, sudo apt-cache search nvidia | pastebinit
<Luka2> Ok
<krabador> sudo lshw -c video | pastebinit
<krabador> anche questo
<Luka2> Pastebinit non è attualmente installato
<krabador> certo , te l'avevo chiesto prima , per mandare un'altro comando
<krabador> ma hai detto che si è bloccato tutto
<krabador> Luka2, in che modalità sei adesso?
<Luka2> Ok aspetta lo digito
<krabador> grafica ?
<Luka2> No esto
<krabador> Luka2, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Luka2> Testo
<Luka2> Ok
<krabador> Luka2, come testo?
<Luka2> Ctrl alt f1
<krabador> che tipo di sessione hai caricato?
<krabador> ok
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> ma da sessione grafica ?
<krabador> quando hai premuto questi tasti?
<Luka2> Da login page
<Luka2> Poi ho inserito le mie credenziali
<krabador> Luka2, sudo apt-get install pastbinit
<krabador> Luka2, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Luka2> Ok
<krabador> questo , non l'altro
<krabador> poi sudo lshw -c video | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-cache search nvidia | pastebinit
<krabador> di questi 2 , riporta qui il link risultante
<krabador> la macchina è connessa ad internet ?
<Luka2> Si
<krabador> vai allora, susu
<Luka2> Ok
<Luka2> Installato
<Luka2> Procedo con il secondo
<krabador> devi riportare i link qui, cerca di essere rapido o ci stiamo qui tutta la notte
<Luka2> Http:\\paste.ubuntu.com\23487153
<krabador> *-display UNCLAIMED ---> non viene correttamente riconosciuta
<Luka2> Cosa posso fare ?
<krabador> mandare anche l'altro
<Luka2> Qual era ?
<krabador> Luka2, e toglierti dalla testa che un pc di 15 , premi 2 tasti , e funziona come uno di adesso
<krabador> e magari tornare indietro con i messaggi di questa chat, se ti sfugge qualcosa
<krabador> in modo da perdere meno tempo
<krabador> *di 15 anni
<Luka2> Scusami ma mi sono un po perso con i comandi
<Luka2> Era xrandr ! Pastebinit ?
<krabador> Luka2, è tutto scritto
<krabador> basta andare piano piano indietro
<krabador> te li ho sempre riportati in ordine
<krabador> concentrati .
<Luka2> Ok
<Luka2> Vado in ordine
<Luka2> Xandr ! Pastebinit restituisce can t open display
<krabador> non il punto esclamativo
<krabador> ma |
<krabador> questo
<Luka2> Procedo con l successivo
<krabador> Luka2, hai messo | o !
<krabador> quale dei 2
<Luka2> Si sul tablet non lo trovo
<krabador> e sul pc hai messo quello giusto?
<Luka2> Ma l ho digitato bene
<krabador> bene
<krabador> ok
<Luka2> Si
<Luka2> Dice anche che si tenta di inviare un documento vuoto
<Luka2> Vado avanti con il successivo
<krabador> Luka2, serve questo    sudo apt-cache search nvidia | pastebinit
<krabador> susu
<krabador> :D
<Luka2> Si e bloccato con questo
<krabador> lampeggia il cursore?
<Luka2> Deserto
<Luka2> No
<Luka2> Sto resett
<krabador> no
<krabador> dagli mezzo minuto
<krabador> resetti cosi' facilmente un pc????
<cristian_c> è un pentium 4
<krabador> se è tua abitudine, si unisce alle cause del problema hardware ...
<Luka2> Mi restituisce http\\paste?ubuntu.com/23487214
<cristian_c> ma poi perché il backslash?
<Luka2> Non fare caso alla punteggiatura
<krabador> ok
<cristian_c> beh, è moderatamente non cliccabile, il link
<krabador> sudo apt-get install nvidia-340
<Luka2> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/23487214
<krabador> quando ha finito sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Luka2> Ok
<krabador> riavvia, vedi come va
<Luka2> Ok
<Luka2> Sta installando
<krabador> quando ha finito, da il secondo ,che ti ho mandato, è fondamentale
<Luka2> Ok
<krabador> Luka2, me lo segnali?
<krabador> mi segnali che comando devi mandare?
<Luka2> Si sudo nvidia-xconfig
<krabador> bene
<Luka2> Ha risposto con
<Luka2> Unable to locate/open X configurstion file
<Luka2> Package xorg-server was noto round in the pkg-config search path
<Luka2> Krabador ci sei ?
<f843d0> Luka2: krabador è uscito, come potrai constatare
<f843d0> Luka2: ma puoi seguire le lamentele di sistema: dpkg -l | grep xserver
<Luka2> Chi mi può seguire ?
<Luka2> Ok lancio
<Luka2> Non sono in terminale ma in modalità testo
<f843d0> Luka2: l'output sarà parecchio verboso
<Luka2> Ho una lunga lista
<f843d0> Luka2: forse ti conviene sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev
<Luka2> Ok
<f843d0> Luka2: e poi riprovare con sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Luka2> Sta ancora installando con il primo comando
<Luka2> Lanciato il secondo che dice
<Luka2> Using X configurstion file "/etc/X11/xorg.confine"
<Luka2> New X _configuration file written ....
<f843d0> Luka2: hai riscontri con ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Luka2> Scusate la punteggiatura ma faccio fatica col tablet a scrivere
<Luka2> Si c e
<f843d0> Luka2: riavvia e prova
<Luka2> Lo devo aprire?
<Luka2> Ok
<Luka2> È normale che appare un cursore lampeggianti
<Luka2> In alto a sinistra
<Luka2> Con una pagina nera senza andare avanti?
<Luka2> No al riavvio cursore in alto a sinistra con pagina nera
<Luka2> E non va avanti
<cristian_c> Luka2: ma hai lasciato che il comando si completasse?
<Luka2> Si
<cristian_c> Luka2: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<Luka2> Ok
<Luka2> Devo prima riavviare il PC prima
<Luka2> Quando l o lanciato mi ha di nuovo fatto vedere il custode lampeggiante in alto a sinistra su pagina nera
<cristian_c> Luka2: ma prima o dopo il login?
<Luka2> Sono entrato in modo testo
<Luka2> Dopo il login
<Luka2> L avvio normale non funziona
<cristian_c> lancia il comando
<Luka2> Provo a rientrare in modo testo
<Luka2> Non riesco più con il nomodeset mi parte in automatico LS
<Luka2> La modalità grafica
<Luka2> Che non funziona
<cristian_c> 'sono entrato in modo testo'
<cristian_c> Luka2: e non riesci a digitare niente in tty?
<Luka2> Con nomodeset parte subito la modalità grafica
<Luka2> Che non funziona
<cristian_c> Luka2: manda una schermata della modifica nel grub
<Luka2> Sono con il tablet
<cristian_c> Luka2: ma non sei entrato in una shell con ctrl+alt+f1?
<cristian_c> Luka2: non vuol dire niente
<Luka2> Non faccio in tempo
<cristian_c> !image | Luka2
<ubot-it> Luka2: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Luka2> Fatto
<Luka2> Lightshot
<Luka2> D86dkr
<cristian_c> Luka2: lo posti il link?
<cristian_c> o te lo tieni tutto per te? ;)
<Luka2> http://prntscr.com/d86dkr
<cristian_c> Luka2: rimuovi $vt_handoff
<Luka2> Ok
<Luka2> Rimosso lasciando solo nomodeset ma e uguale
<Luka2> Parte subito con la grafica
<cristian_c> Luka2: e....
<Luka2> Mi devo preoccupare ?
<Luka2> Ragazzi grazie comunque della disponibilità e professionalità
<Luka2> Penso che ormai non sia più recuperabile
<Luka2> Saluti e ancora grazie
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-17
<rexchar> Buon giorno, sono un neofita linux....terminale non funziona più come devo fare?
<glpiana> rexchar, definisci meglio "non funziona più!
<rexchar> che succede? non sono registrato...ho sbagliato qualcosa?!
<rexchar> se ho sbagliato mi scuso...
<gyspyamuro> ciao
<gyspyamuro> http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/ non funziona con firefox
<ExPBoy> gyspyamuro, non dipende da noi
<Carlin0> #ubuntu-it-web
<cristian_c> gyspyamuro: provato ora e va
<cristian_c> bah....
<gyspyamuro> cristian_c: debian wheezy qui e non va
<gyspyamuro> cioè
<gyspyamuro> si apre la pagina
<gyspyamuro> ma non entra nella chat
<gyspyamuro> è un plugin java?
<ExPBoy> gyspyamuro, sei su un canale di supporto di ubuntu
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gyspyamuro> ah ok, pensavo fosse la stessa cosa pardon ExPBoy
<ExPBoy> niente figurati :)
<asterix55> Buongiorno, sono utente Ubuntu da alcuni anni. Attualmente ho installato versione 16.04. Il mio grave problema è questo: dopo un aggiornamento, il sistema si avvia, ma al termine compare la schermata di Login ( prima dell' aggiornamento entravo senza login), ma pur digitando pw corretta, ricompare sempre la schermata di login, e la barra applicazio
<asterix55> ni è assente. Non ho idea di come procedere e spero nel vostro aiuto. Grazie
<cristian_c> !dettagli | asterix55
<ubot-it> asterix55: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<asterix55> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64, CPU Pentium  D 4,4 Ghz, Video Nvidia geforce, Ram 3Gb
<asterix55> correggo, CPU Intel Pentium D 3,4 Ghz
<asterix55> Toc toc c'è qualcuno? aiuto grazie
<cristian_c> asterix55: entra in una shell tty
<asterix55> ciao cristian_c, ma che significa? Premetto, non sono esperto, sono un semplice utilizzatore di ubuntu
<cristian_c> asterix55: che puoi premere ctrl+alt+f1
<cristian_c> e per uscire dalla tty ctrl+alt+f7
<asterix55> ok capito. In questo momento sto utilizzando un altro PC. Quello con problemi è comunque acceso, ho eseguito il comando e compare: LOGIN:
<cristian_c> asterix55: fai il login
<cristian_c> asterix55: e poi digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<asterix55> ok fatto grazie. installato pastebinit
<cristian_c> asterix55: digita: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<asterix55> fatto. scusa i tempi ma mi devo spostare di posizione ogni volta. Comunque il risultato è: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23490295/
<cristian_c> asterix55: hai installato due versioni diverse di driver nvidia
<cristian_c> 304 e 331
<cristian_c> asterix55: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<asterix55> cristian_c ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/23490311/
<asterix55> sicuramente è successo tutto dopo un aggiornamento
<cristian_c> Scaricamento di:7 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-proposed InRelease [247 kB]
<cristian_c> asterix55: perché hai attivato i repository proposed?
<asterix55> non ti so rispondere, magari per errore. Non so
<cristian_c> asterix55: i proposed sono repository non destinati all'utilizzo quotidiano, ma per scopi di test e sviluppo
<cristian_c> *per sviluppatori e beta-tester
<asterix55> ho capito, ho incasinato il tutto.
<cristian_c> !ripristino | asterix55
<ubot-it> asterix55: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> asterix55: per qualsiasi problema o dubbio in merito alla guida linkata, torna pure qui
<asterix55> Grazie, ci provo ed eventualmente ci risentiamo. Ciao
<cristian_c> di niente
<mkdir> salve avrei un problema con blueman
<mkdir> quando connetto il mio smartphone non me lo fa accoppiare
<mkdir> mi dice che devo confermare il valore per l'autenticazione ma non posso inserire niente da nessuna parte
<asterix55> Buongiorno, ho chiesto aiuto alcune ore fa per un problema su Ubuntu 16.04. Mi è stato consigliato di ripristinare l' installazione. Nella Guida, si parla di un' opzione per reinstallare il sistema. Purtroppo avviando il Live CD e proseguendo con l' installazione, non mi si presenta l' opzione Reinstalla. Non so come procedere senza perdere file pr
<asterix55> esenti. Grazie per l' aiuto
<Carlin0> asterix55, avvia l'installazione , quando arrivi al partizionamento scegli "altro o manuale" poi gli assegni la medesima root di prima facendo attenzione a NON formattarla
<krabador> amerì , ma quanti ne siete?
<Marco69> non riesco a far avviare su notebook con xp il disco di installazione di ubuntu
<Carlin0> Marco69, come l'hai masterizzato sto disco ?
<Marco69> iso
<Marco69> l'ho provato su altro pc e parte
<Carlin0> ah
<Carlin0> che pc è Marco69 ?
<Carlin0> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Marco69> ubuntu 16 10 32bit -- notebook hp compaq nx - 2gb ram -- con installato win xp
<Carlin0> Marco69, serve sapere il modello della cpu esatto e scheda video
<Marco69> dove le trovo?
<Marco69> (please)
<Marco69> scheda video Mobile Intel(r) 915GMS, 910GML Express Chipset Family
<damon844> buonasera,ho un problema con kali linux,non mi installa i programmi
<krabador> !ubuntu | damon844
<ubot-it> damon844: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<krabador> !derivate | damon844
<ubot-it> damon844: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<damon844> il problema è che non installa le applicazioni scaricate
<krabador> !derivate | damon844 leggi bene questo, qui dentro si assistono solo quelle qui riportate
<ubot-it> damon844 leggi bene questo, qui dentro si assistono solo quelle qui riportate: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<max-> buonasera, installando lubuntu mi dà due errori end kerne panica not syncing VFS:unable to mount root fs on unknown block 0 , 0   Poi dopo random crng init done  ; Cosa mi consigliate di fare? si può risolvere?
<max-> Sono due giorni che cerco di installarlo ma sembra che è troppo complicato
<krabador> se l'hardware in cui stai provando non è supportato o è malfunzionante, non è questione di complicazione.
<krabador> !dettagli | max-
<ubot-it> max-: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<max-> quindi krabador quell'errore è dovuto all'hardwatr
<krabador> !dettagli | max-
<ubot-it> max-: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<max-> hardware
<krabador> !italiano | max-
<ubot-it> max-: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<max-> Praticamente lubuntu-16.10-desktop-i386,256 mb di ram, intel pentium 4 2400Mhz
<krabador> hardware vecchio, e con ram veramente al minimo sindacale
<krabador> scheda video ?
<Marcus88> Buonasera. Ho un problema con Ubuntu 16.10. L'ho installato da 2 giorni, all'inizio tutto bene ma da stamattina non appena ho acceso il pc mi sono accorto che l'indicatore WIFI (quello che appare nella parte superiore dello schermo a destra di fianco all'orario e al bluetooth) è sparito. Il pc si connette normalmente a internet ed appare anche la n
<Marcus88> otifica di connessione ma l'icona non c'è più. Ed era anche comoda perchè si poteva monitorare la potenza del segnale. Ho dato i comando nm applet da terminale ma non ho risolto. Mi potreste dare una mano per favore?
<krabador> Marcus88, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Marcus88> grazie Krabador, dopo aver immesso il comando riavvio?
<krabador> no
<krabador> installa solo il software pastebinit, che facilitano la consultazione dei comandi successivi
<krabador> cat /var/log/installer/media-info | pastebinit
<Marcus88> ok fatto
<krabador> incolla qui il link risultante
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<max-> non riesco ad avere informazioni sulla scheda video
<max-> ah non mi ero accorto, dimensione memoria 32 Mb
<Marcus88> https://thepasteb.in/p/DRhj7kNJ38Kfy questo?
<krabador> Marcus88, no
<krabador> Marcus88, i comandi che ti sto facendo mandare, restituiscono nel terminale un link
<krabador> se la macchina è connessa ad internet
<krabador> non c'è bisogno di fare il pastebin del link
<Marcus88> marco@marco-HP-655-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Marcus88> [sudo] password di marco:
<Marcus88> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<Marcus88> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<Marcus88> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<Marcus88> pastebinit is already the newest version (1.5-1).
<Marcus88> I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:
<krabador> Marcus88, se stai cercando di recuperare una vecchia macchina rimediata, tieni in considerazione che quell'hardware dopo un certo margine di anni va incontro a logorii
<krabador> che portano a malfunzionamenti
<krabador> max-, ^
<max-> krabador:  ma dici a me
<max-> ecco
<max-> krabador:  il pc è stato usato poco , per la precisione abbandonato per anni ma col sistema operativo attuale ha problemi a muoversi nel senso che anche la singola pagina si inceppa
<max-> non è che il pc abbia lavorato
<krabador> max-, all'età del pc di cui stai parlando, non è una questione di quanto abbia lavorato
<krabador> l'abbandono predispone maggiormente a logorii
<Marcus88> scusami Krabador, vorrei rifare il procedimento per il problema wifi, mi manderesti ancora una volta i comandi per favore?
<max-> lo so che è vecchio ma se lo vedi esternamente e sia la parte interna è nuova e dispiace buttarlo pensavo che con un sistema leggero andasse meglio
<krabador> Marcus88, ti ho chiesto di mandare 3 comandi, e di incollare i link risultanti degli ultimi 2
<krabador> non di incollare tutte le linee del primo
<krabador> Marcus88, concentrati
<Marcus88> ok
<Marcus88> solo che dovrei reimmetterli
<Marcus88> da capo nel terminale
<krabador> max-, lubuntu non è stato concepito per farti risparmiare soldi per un pc nuovo, se l'hardware è andato, è andato, non c'è sentimentalismo che tenga
<max-> va bene, ho capito
<krabador> Marcus88, prova a far partire il supporto di installazione con l'opzione nomodeset
<max-> tempo perso
<krabador> vedi che fa.
<max-> ciao
<krabador> max-, sai leggere , o sei solo permaloso?
<max-> no ti ringrazio, ho capito che devo lasciar perdere
<krabador> max prova a far partire il supporto di installazione con l'opzione nomodeset
<krabador> ho sbagliato di nuovo ad autocompletare il nick
<krabador> max-, https://launchintolinux.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/lubuntu21.jpg se hai questo menu, all'avvio del supporto , premi f2 , seleziona italiano, premi f6 seleziona nomodeset, seleziona poi prova senza installaer
<krabador> *installare
<krabador> Marcus88, <krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit <krabador> ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> Marcus88, ti ho riportato i comandi di prima
<JjZ> Ciao! Ho installato ubuntu 16.10 ma quando vado a cercà nuovi aggiornamenti me dice che "Scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito"
<Marcus88> quindi li immetto nel terminale
<krabador> JjZ, apri il terminale
<Marcus88> e poi ti riporto i due link risultanti
<JjZ> Fatto
<krabador> JjZ, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> JjZ, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> Marcus88, vai
<JjZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23491546/
<f843d0> !ppa | JjZ
<ubot-it> JjZ: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<krabador> JjZ, è un miracolo che il pc si accenda
<krabador> JjZ, cat /var/log/installer/media-info | pastebinit
<JjZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23491552/
<krabador> JjZ, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<Marcus88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23491551/ - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23491553/
<Marcus88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23491551/ - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23491553/ eccoli krabador
<krabador> Marcus88, hai ppa, nel sistema, inseriti da te
<Marcus88> ppa?
<krabador> Marcus88, inceppati, al momento offline, che quindi bloccano il sistema di aggiornamento del sistema
<Marcus88> ho aggiornato il sistema nel pomeriggio
<krabador> Marcus88, si , quelle cose che metti quando segui guide non ufficiali ubuntu , da siti a caso, ed incolli nel terminale quello che trovi scritto li, per installare cose come temi, o altre patinature inutili
<krabador> !ppa | Marcus88
<ubot-it> Marcus88: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<krabador> Marcus88, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23491553/ questa è la lista dei ppa che sono stati inseriti manualmente dall'utente, nel tuo sistema
<Marcus88> si nel pomeriggio ho provato ad installare dei temi senza successo
<Marcus88> presi da altri siti
<Marcus88> ma il problema c'era già da stamattina
<JjZ> Pure io sto cercando di installare custom themes
<krabador> ah, perfetto
<JjZ> Solo che mi da sto errore
<krabador> !ripristino | Marcus88 JjZ
<ubot-it> Marcus88 JjZ: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> fate prima entrambi, visto che qui dentro non si fa assistenza a sistemi che presentano ppa , responsabili poi di problemi di questi sistemi
<JjZ> Quindi l'unico modo pe risolve è fa il ripristino?
<JjZ> ma non ho installato nulla , ci ho provato
<krabador> JjZ, modi per risolvere, in italiano, è non mettere cose trovate a caso nel web
<Marcus88> ok ho imparato un'altra cosa
<krabador> o se proprio si vuole , cercare di capire qual'è il meccanismo che viene sfruttato da cio' che si è trovato sul web
<JjZ> eh vabbo
<krabador> JjZ, la seconda cosa, fa che sia l'italiano ;)
<Marcus88> quindi se in caso volessi aggiungere qualcosa tipo temi ecc, dovrei far riferimento al sito ufficiale
<krabador> conviene far riferimento al sito ufficiale , di fronte a qualsiasi cosa non si sappia fare con il sistema
<JjZ> krabador posso evitare il ripristino
<krabador> con tutte le martellate che hai dato al sistema?
<krabador> JjZ, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<JjZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23491581/
<krabador> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<JjZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23491589/
<krabador> JjZ, software-properties-gtk , fa una schermata di quello che apre
<krabador> !image | JjZ
<ubot-it> JjZ: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<JjZ> http://prnt.sc/d8jdpu
<krabador> JjZ, va nella tab, di quella stessa finestra che s'è aperta, togli la spunta a cio' che trovi all'interno
<krabador> chiudi la finestra
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<JjZ> quindi tutte le spunte di "software per ubuntu , altro software ,aggiornamenti ecc."?
<krabador> spetta
<krabador> <krabador> JjZ, va nella tab "altro software", di quella stessa finestra che s'è aperta, togli la spunta a cio' che trovi all'interno
<krabador> ho mancato un pezzo.
<JjZ> ok
<JjZ> quando vado a chiudere la finesra me dice informazioni sul software disponibile non sono aggiornate
<JjZ> faccio "chiudi"?
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> si
<krabador> ci pensa il comando successivo
<JjZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23491641/
<krabador> JjZ, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<JjZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23491643/
<krabador> il sistema è sbloccato adesso.
<krabador> attento a quando leggi in giro cose.
<JjZ> Ok , grazie krabador
<JjZ> Unity tweak tool , è un problema se lo installo ?
<krabador> puoi, attento ad usarlo
<JjZ> Ok
<JjZ> Grazie di nuovo krabador ! Ciaoo
<gabo> ciao , ho un problema con il pc di mia mamma, ha schiacciatoqualcosa e il pc non si accende più, nulla di più spcificato
<gabo> avete qualche idea?
<gabo> resta solo la lineetta bianca che lampegia
<cristian_c> 'schiacciato qualcosa' <- puoi specificare?
<gabo> alla stesa domanda  mi dice che qualche giorno prima andava via il colore
<gabo> ma non so nulla di più,
<gabo> all'accensione mi da solo la scritta per il boot e basta
<cristian_c> !dettagli | gabo
<ubot-it> gabo: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<gabo> ubuntu 16.04, intel centrino, 4 gb ram,  scheda video non conosciuta, modello acer notebook
<cristian_c> gabo: per favore, informazioni precise
<cristian_c> in assenza delle quali, difficile darti supporto al meglio
<gabo> acer travelmate 5730
<gabo> il pc all'accensione si blocca subito su schermata nera e non carica nula
<cristian_c> un attimo
<Boycott> Salve, uso UbuntuGnome 14.04.5 , all'improvviso al riavvio si blocca sulla schermata Gnome e non va piu avanti
<gabo> niente uefi
<cristian_c> gabo: intel centrino non è un processore
<cristian_c> semmai, intel core duo 2
<gabo> cristian_c: intel core 2 processor t6570
<cristian_c> gabo: tra l'altro , il pc in questione ha 8 anni di vita
<cristian_c> !dettagli | gabo
<ubot-it> gabo: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<gabo> forse, è stato riadattato qualche anno fa
<cristian_c> gabo: hai considerato che il pc potrebbe aver iniziato a dare segni di malfunzionamento/invecchiamento?
<cristian_c> gabo: 'riadattato'?
<gabo> mi pare strano così di colpo
<cristian_c> gabo> alla stesa domanda  mi dice che qualche giorno prima andava via il colore
<cristian_c> gabo: prendi il supporto d'installazione e manda la sessione di prova
<gabo> aumentato ram e cambio os, prima era usato in un azienda che lo hanno scartato
<gabo> se funziona cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> gabo: vedi se continua a dare problemi, anche su quella
<gabo> ok
<gabo> scarico e provo
<gabo> grazie
<cristian_c> gabo: il cambio della ram non allunga necessariamente la vita dei componenti ;)
<cristian_c> compresi cpu e mobo
<gabo> lo so grazie, era per dagli un attimo di brio
<cristian_c> gabo: non hai il supporto d'installazione con cui hai installato ubuntu?
<gabo> era su qualche chiavetta che ho riutilizzato, scarico e poi provo
<cristian_c> gabo: male, avere il supporto live a portata di mano può toglierti spesso d'impaccio
<gabo> ci provo, al masimo ci sentiamo domani sera
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Boycott
<ubot-it> Boycott: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> Boycott: il messaggio era per te
<gabo> grazie di tutto
<gabo> cristian_c:  GRAZIE
<cristian_c> gabo: di niente
<Boycott> Scusate ero con il telefono prima ed era un casino
<Boycott> Distro UbuntuGnome 14.04.5 64 bit  Toshiba satellite c650 Intel® Core™ i3 CPU M 350 @ 2.27GHz × 4    4gb ram  il mio problema che all'improvviso al riavvio del sistema carica e poi rimane bloccato sulla schermata Gnome . Ho provato a riavviarlo senza splash come  mi e stato consigliato per leggere il messaggio dove si blocca
<Boycott> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23492549/
<Boycott> ora sono con una live
<Boycott> qualcuno mi risponde?
<Boycott> niente?
<Boycott> Salve ho un problema con UbuntuGnome 14.04.5 64 bit  su toshiba satellite c650  Intel® Core™ i3 CPU M 350 @ 2.27GHz × 4   improvvisamente al riavvio si blocca sulla schermata gnome e non compare il login l'ho riavviato senza splash come  mi e stato consigliato per leggere il messaggio   dove si blocca         al riavvio si blocca sulla
<Boycott> https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhmp3014GkHM
<Boycott> L'ho riavviato anche  in modalità di ripristino ma si ferma sulla scheramta grigia
<Boycott> sono 3giorni che ho il pc bloccato
<Boycott> un aiuto?
<oscarzordi89> salve
<oscarzordi89> posso parlare con qualcuno
<Boycott> mi sa che non ti risponde nessuno 37user collegati ma nessuno risponde
<oscarzordi89> ho un problema con il mio pc
<Boycott> anchio
<oscarzordi89> allora siamo in 2
<Boycott> esatto e da 30min che aspetto
<oscarzordi89> dimmi il tuo problema
<Boycott> se scorri sopra lo vedi
<Boycott> sono 3 giorni con il pc bloccato
<oscarzordi89> a me non si avvia più ubuntu dopo un aggiornamento non andato a buon fine
<oscarzordi89> ho spento e riacceso il pc ed ora non parte più
<Boycott> non so come aiutarti mi dispiace sono anchio qui in cerca di aiutp
<Boycott> oscar hai provato a scrivere nel forum di ubuntu
<oscarzordi89> no
<Boycott> cè qualcuno?
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-18
<alvin> Salve. stamattina dopo aver dato il comando apt-get update mi sono ritrovato questo avviso: update-rc.d: warning: start and stop actions are no longer supported significa qualcosa?
<iperbole> buongiorno a tutti, poco fa ho provato a vedere per la prima volta dei video del mio cellulare con ubuntu ma non si vedono
<iperbole> alvuni partono mezzo secondo e si chiudono subito
<iperbole> potrebbero essere codec?
<glpiana> iperbole, hai ubuntu o altro, tipo kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu?
<iperbole> ubuntu studio
<glpiana> iperbole, prova a installare il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras
<glpiana> iperbole, se non dovesse funzionare, prova ainstallare vlc
<iperbole> come faccio ad installarlo da software center?
<glpiana> iperbole, fai da terminale: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<glpiana> !formatiproprietari | iperbole
<ubot-it> iperbole: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<Nicky> ciao ho un problema con un portatile acer travelmate 5730, non carica os nemmeno se metto un usb con il live
<Nicky> avete idea?
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | Nicky
<ubot-it> Nicky: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Mr_Pan> Nicky, hai creato un dvd /usb  ? lohaiverificato  ? se presente hai disabilitato Secure Boot ?  non ci sono segnali di nessun tipo  ?
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Nicky> Mr_Pan: ubuntu 16.04, cpu intel core 2 T6570, 4 gb Ram , scheda video non lo so,  portatile acer travelmate 5730.
<Mr_Pan> Nicky, come hai creato la live  ?
<Nicky> il pc è dia mia mamma è l'unica spiegazione è stata:"ad un certo punto non si è più acceso"
<Mr_Pan> hai seleyionato il cd/usb come periferica di avvio  ?
<Nicky> Mr_Pan: il live creatto con rufus e modificato sul bios le priorità d'avvio
<Mr_Pan> Nicky, ma si accende e non avvia la live o non si accende per niente ?
<Nicky> parte la schermata con la selezione per il bios, e poi schermata nera con linetta bianca che lampeggia
<Mr_Pan> Nicky, hai controllao MD5 della iso scaricata prima dicreare cd/usb avviabile ?
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<Nicky> Mr_Pan: cosa è?
<Mr_Pan> controlla md5 della iso se ok ricrea il supporto live
<Nicky> Mr_Pan: controllata
<Nicky> Mr_Pan: corretto
<Mr_Pan> Nicky, ricrea il supporto  ... hai dvd o usb
<Nicky> Mr_Pan: è come se il pc fosse fermo, fase di letargo e non legge nulla...potrebbe essere un problema  hardware?
<Nicky> Mr_Pan: usb
<Mr_Pan> Nicky, da come descrivi si
<Mr_Pan> ma qui siamofuori tema
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Nicky> Mr_Pan: ti vengono in mente altre possibilità?
<Boycott> Salve ho un problema con UbuntuGnome 14.04.5 64 bit su toshiba satellite c650 Intel® Core™ i3 CPU M 350 @ 2.27GHz × 4 improvvisamente al riavvio si blocca sulla schermata gnome e non compare il login l'ho riavviato senza splash come mi e stato consigliato per leggere il messaggio dove si blocca .
<Boycott> *starting crash report submission daemon
<Boycott> vboxdrv.sh Starting VirtualBox services vboxdrv.sh Building VirtualBox kernel modules
<Boycott> Ho riavviato in modalità di ripristino ma si blocca con la schermata grigia-
<Boycott> Salve ho un problema con UbuntuGnome 14.04.5 64 bit su toshiba satellite c650 Intel® Core™ i3 CPU M 350 @ 2.27GHz × 4 improvvisamente al riavvio si blocca sulla schermata gnome e non compare il login l'ho riavviato senza splash come mi e stato consigliato per leggere il messaggio dove si blocca .
<Boycott> Salve ho problemi con ubuntugnome 14.04.5 improvvisamente al riavvio del sistema si blocca sulla schermata gnome e non va piu avanti, ho provato con un ripristino ma si blocca sulla schermata grigia,l'ho riavviato con il kernel piu vecchio ma si ripresente sempre lo stesso problema
<Boycott> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLg5O3KjGsB
<Boycott> un aiuto perfavore sono da 4 giorni con il pc bloccato
<akis24> Boycott:  che problema hai ?
<Boycott> akis24 ho problemi con ubuntugnome 14.04.5 improvvisamente al riavvio del sistema si blocca sulla schermata gnome e non va piu avanti, ho provato con un ripristino ma si blocca sulla schermata grigia,l'ho riavviato con il kernel piu vecchio ma si ripresente sempre lo stesso problema
<Boycott> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLg5O3KjGsB
<akis24> Boycott: installazione su virtualbox ?
<Boycott> no su virtualbox stavo provando la 16.04
<akis24> Boycott:  provato con un ripristino che intendi ?
<Boycott> recovery mode
<Boycott> e poi avvio da li
<akis24> Boycott: che hai selezionato da recovery mode ?
<Boycott> avvio normale
<akis24> Boycott: prova con l'opzione " ripara pacchetti danneggiati "
<Boycott> akis24 ho provato ma non funziona, mi da degli errori
<akis24> Boycott: prova a metterli su paste gli errori cosi leggiamo ..
<Boycott> akis24 ok perodevo uscire dalla chat e riavviare il pc perche sono su una live
<Boycott> provo a fare una foto degli errori con il telefono
<akis24> bene
<Boycott> akis24 ora ci provo
<danielfiore> dove posso trovare una versione vecchia di Ubuntu?
<akis24> !download
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<akis24> usa il secondo link danielfiore
<akis24> danielfiore: se cerchi una vecchia versione qui le trovi tutte    http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<danielfiore> grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<danielfiore> ma warty release ecc.iso sarebbe ubuntu no?
<akis24> al link indicato è tutta roba ubuntu ..
<akis24> danielfiore: ricorda comunque che le vecchie versioni non hanno supporto quindi regolati
<akis24> danielfiore: quindi niente avanzamenti di versione niente aggiornamenti ecc
<danielfiore> si lo so ma mi serve per fare andare un HDD
<danielfiore> per poi metterci win xp
<danielfiore> mi sta facendo impazzire
<akis24> danielfiore:  fai pure importante che tu sappia ..
<danielfiore> col cd di win xp all inizio mi dice che ce un file .sys danneggiato.... il cd non e graffiato e niente l ho anche testato su altro pc.....devo cambiare il lettore forse?
<akis24> danielfiore: se sull'altro viene letto correttamente .. ovvio sia un problema del lettore
<akis24> comunque qui si tratta solo ubuntu niente altri sistemi operativi
<danielfiore> quindi se cambio lettore dovrebbe leggere correttamente il cd?
<Boycott> akis24 eccomi ho perso un po di tempo perche mi crashava il browser della  live
<akis24> e ho visto dai Boycott  che ci facciam osera
<Boycott> questo e il messaggio  http://it.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=10f6mv9&s=9
<akis24> Boycott: l'errore sembra essere legato alla macchina virtuale comunque  ..virtualbox
<akis24> Boycott: comunque riavvia da recovery poi apri la scheda " attiva rete " e subito dopo apri la scheda " root "
<danielfiore> akis puoi risp x favore.........
<akis24> danielfiore: su cosa ?
<danielfiore> quindi se cambio lettore dovrebbe leggere correttamente il cd?
<akis24> [16:09:20] <akis24> danielfiore: se sull'altro viene letto correttamente .. ovvio sia un problema del lettore
<akis24> non hai letto avevo risposto danielfiore
<akis24> danielfiore:  e quindi per conseguenza dovresti cambiarlo
<akis24> Boycott: hai un sistema con ppa e si legge gia' dal link che hai postato .. e dai file che dovresti aggiornare quindi ti tocca ripristinare il sistema
<akis24> !ripristino | Boycott
<ubot-it> Boycott: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Boycott> akis24 ti sto scrivendo da una live
<akis24> Boycott: centra na mazza il link era relativo alla macchina che non si avvia
<Boycott> akis24 quindi per  il ripristino devo usare un live con il sistema che  ho sul pc
<akis24> Boycott: si
<Guest28984> Buon pomeriggio
<Guest28984> Qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<akis24> !chiedi | Guest28984
<ubot-it> Guest28984: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Boycott> akis24 io ho fatto installazzione automatica con cifratura intero disco luks funzionera lo stesso il ripristino?
<Carlin0> cifrare il disco non è mai una bella idea
<Guest28984> Devo installare ubuntu da 0 cancellando tutto il resto...devo cliccare su "install ubuntu" o OEM Install?
<akis24> Boycott: non ho esperienza in merito a dischi cifrati .. e come ha scritto Carlin0  non è una buona idea
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Boycott> Carlin0 quando ti trovi in una situazione che il tuo pc e a rischio per forza cifro i ldisco
<akis24> Guest28984: spe' calmo io ti consiglio all'inizio di non rimuovere nulla se hai altro sistema " winz " casomai di installare accanto
<cristian_c> Boycott: cifrare il disco su ubuntu , specie se non si sa gestire, può far andare incontro a tutta una serie di difficoltà
<akis24> Guest28984: quando avrai preso confidenza col nuovo sistema ubuntu poi deciderai che fare
<Boycott> ho capito che qui non si puo parlare di cifratura del disco perche le risposte sono sempre le stesse
<Guest28984> Sono già determinato a mantenere ubuntu
<Guest28984> Il PC ha problemi con gli altri SO
<cristian_c> Boycott: 'le risposte sono sempre le stesse' <- meno affermazioni perentorie, più circostanziate, per favore
<akis24> Guest28984: fai pure allora usa l'opzione " installa usando tutto il disco "
<Guest28984> OEM no?
<akis24> Boycott: vuoi che ti si dia la garanzia che tutto funzioni secondo il tuo volere ?
<akis24> Guest28984:  OEM è per assemblatori
<Guest28984> Ok
<cristian_c> Boycott: se sei il tipo di utente che clicca compulsivsmente su qualsiasi cosa rechi scritto 'avanti', allora il tuo pc è a rischio
<Boycott> cristinan_c non sono come dici tu
<Boycott> se ho cifrato il disco e perche ho i miei motivi non certo perche non ho nulla da fare
<Guest28984> Mi dice non è stato trovato alcun file system di root
<krabador> Guest28984, perchè non c'è una partizione da usare come tale, o non è stata assegnata
<Guest28984> Il PC non trova neanche una partizione
<krabador> probabilmente non ci sono
<krabador> Guest28984, va partire la sessione di prova, connettiti ad internet, e torna qui
<Guest28984> Con il PC?
<krabador> yes
<Guest28984> Ok
<stefanokj> eccomi con la versione di prova
<tommymelzo> Ciao a tutti, avevo scritto per cercare aiuto con l'installazione di Lubuntu su un netbook Asus Eepc seashell series, qualcuno sa darmi una mano?
<krabador> stefanokj, versione di prova di quale ubuntu'
<krabador> ?
<krabador> tommymelzo, quando?
<tommymelzo> una ventina di minuti fa, ma ho avuto problemi con la connessione nel frattempo
<stefanokj> dovrebbe essere la 14.10
<tommymelzo> non so se il mio messaggio è effettivamente partito; posso riscrivere tutto, se qualcuno sa darmi una mano
<akis24> tommymelzo: ripetilo meglio
<cristian_c> tommymelzo: intanto descrivi bene
<krabador> stefanokj, lasciala perdere la 14.10
<krabador> stefanokj / Guest28984 scarica una versione supportata
<akis24> aridaglie il balletto dei nick ?? pure ste .. siamo a tre
<krabador> stefanokj / Guest28984 , che al momento sono 12.04 14.04 16.04 16.10
<stefanokj> visto che ci sono scarico l ultima
<stefanokj> la 16.10
<tommymelzo> Parto dal presupposto che è la prima volta che tento di installare un software e che non sono molto disinvolta con linguaggio informatico. Ho un vecchio netbook Asus Eepc seashell series e ieri ho provato a metterci su Lubuntu per riportarlo a una vita decente. Non ha funzionato perché, quasi a fine installazione, mi dice che non trova il bootloade
<tommymelzo> r, mi chiede se voglio installarlo sull'HD, se voglio continuare senza bootloader oppure se voglio annullare l'installazione, e comunque non posso premere ok per nessuna opzione perché non lo prende.
<krabador> tommymelzo, per eeepc , l'unica speranza , se non sono troppo vecchi , è lubuntu
<tommymelzo> Controllando i forum dedicati, ho visto che è un problema riscontrato spesso con Ubuntu su Eepc, però di solito lo riscontra chi vuole fare una partizione per mantenere anche Windows.
<tommymelzo> Io Windows, invece, non lo volevo, e ho seguito questo tipo di installazione, senza fare partizioni
<krabador> tommymelzo, che versione di lubuntu hai provato ad installare?
<tommymelzo> 16.10
<stefanokj> krabador per le partizioni posso fare qualcosa?
<krabador> puoi fornire marca e modello preciso della cpu, e quantitativo di ram?
<krabador> stefanokj, se 16.10 , apri il termimale
<Relampo> Buonasera a tutti ho un problemino da risolvere. sono in possesso di una smart tv mx9 con lollipop per tablet ed ha circa 1gb di ram e 5gb di spazio disco. Siccome le app tipo netflix fanno vedere solo film in inglese con sottotiloti in italiano probabilmente perche l'installazione è stata fatta in lingua inglese e anche se metto la lingua in itali
<Relampo> ano non cambia nulla. Vorrei mettere una distro ubunto per la smart tv cosa mi consigliate? grazie
<tommymelzo> intel atom n455
<stefanokj> ok
<krabador> tommymelzo, poi?
<krabador> stefanokj, fatto?
<krabador> stefanokj, ubuntu o derivata?
<stefanokj> krabador si
<tommymelzo> la ram dovrebbe essere di un giga, ma non riesco a trovarla
<Relampo> anche derivata
<stefanokj> sto usando la prova di ubuntu
<stefanokj> non so cosa sia la derivata
<krabador> stefanokj, sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw      incollaci questo dentro, premi invio
<krabador> stefanokj, incolla qui la linea risultante, con la dicitura "url"
<krabador> tommymelzo,riesci a caricare la sessione di prova?
<stefanokj> The program 'curl' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<stefanokj> sudo apt-get install curl
<stefanokj> The program 'curl' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<stefanokj> sudo apt-get install curl
<stefanokj> mi dice: the program curl is not been installed
<tommymelzo> confermo che ha ram di 1 gb e hd di 250 gb
<krabador> tommymelzo,riesci a caricare la sessione di prova?
<krabador> allora stefanokj non aveva 16.10
<stefanokj> krabador si è disconnesso
<stefanokj> ripeto...mi dice che il programma curl non è installato
<krabador> stefanokj, sicuro di avere 16.10 ?
<krabador> stefanokj, e di ubuntu, o una derivata, come lubuntu?
<tommymelzo> ieri andava la sessione di prova, adesso ricarico la chiavetta con lubuntu tramite unetbootin (stavo tentando la cosa con xubuntu per vedere se cambiava qualcosa)
<stefanokj> no ubuntu
<tommymelzo> e ci riprovo subito
<stefanokj> sto ancora usando la 14
<krabador> tommymelzo, lascialo perdere unetbootin
<krabador> tommymelzo, crea solo problemi
<krabador> !usbwin | tommymelzo
<ubot-it> tommymelzo: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<stefanokj> credevo si potesse usare per le partizioni
<krabador> tommymelzo, falla con questo, formattala, ed usa questo programma
<krabador> stefanokj, allora stai prendendo per il culo
<krabador> stefanokj, entra qui con versione supportata
<stefanokj> no, scusami
<stefanokj> ok, pardon
<krabador> stefanokj, in questo modo, possiamo fare tutte le operazioni
<stefanokj> krabador ok, scusa ancora
<tommymelzo> ok grazie, intanto procedo con rufus, scrivo appena ho caricato la usb
<krabador> bene
<tommymelzo> alla fine del processo su rufus (dice "pronto"), mi chiede di avviare
<tommymelzo> ma se avvio mi installa ubuntu sul pc che sto usando? perché io devo installare su un altro pc
<akis24> tommymelzo: chiudi rufus smonti la usb e poi la usi dove vuoi tu
<tommymelzo> ok grazie
<krabador> tommymelzo, se avvii, ti chiede di avviare la prova, o di installare
<tommymelzo> allora la usb è pronta
<krabador> bene, falla partire
<tommymelzo> la metto nell'eepc e lo avvo con la versione di prova?
<krabador> yep
<tommymelzo> non parte
<tommymelzo> reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key
<krabador> tommymelzo, come stai cercando di far partire la pendrive?
<tommymelzo> sono riuscita
<tommymelzo> seleziono lingua
<krabador> vai tranquilla
<tommymelzo> provo senza installare
<tommymelzo> ok ci sono
<gigirock> Controlla se funziona Wi-Fi e altro
<tommymelzo> wifi funziona sono connessa
<krabador> tommymelzo, entra qui da li
<tommymelzo1> eccomi
<tommymelzo1> come devo procedere?
<krabador> tommymelzo1, allora, apri il terminale
<krabador> tommymelzo1, sudo apt-get install curl
<krabador> tommymelzo1, incollaci    sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> premi invio
<krabador> incolla qui la linea risultante con "url"
<tommymelzo1> il secondo comsìando mi dice 503 Backend fetch failed.
<tommymelzo1> 503 backend fetch failed
<tommymelzo1> https://thepasteb.in/p/76hErkZPn1PUV
<riccardo_> ciao
<fabio_cc> !ciao | riccardo_
<ubot-it> riccardo_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<tommymelzo1> krabador, sai dirmi come procedere?
<krabador> tommymelzo1, scusami, mi sono dovuto allontanare
<krabador> lascia stare thepasteb.in
<krabador> incolla qui proprio la linea del terminale richiesta
<tommymelzo1> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 3.2 Final//EN">
<tommymelzo1> <title>500 Internal Server Error</title>
<tommymelzo1> <h1>Internal Server Error</h1>
<tommymelzo1> <p>The server encountered an internal error and was unable to complete your request.  Either the server is overloaded or there is an error in the application.</p>
<tommymelzo1> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 3.2 Final//EN">
<krabador> eh, la lingua italiana...
<tommymelzo> scusami, se sbaglio è perché non sono pratica del linguaggio
<krabador> tommymelzo, "la linea" è una linea
<krabador> in tutti i linguaggi
<tommymelzo> ti ho incollato la risposta che mi dà il terminale dopo l'invio della richiesta
<krabador> <krabador> tommymelzo1, incollaci    sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> <krabador> premi invio
<krabador> <krabador> incolla qui la linea risultante con "url"
<krabador> tommymelzo, e ti ho chiesto, per favore+
<krabador> di lasciar perdere thepasteb.in
<krabador> tommymelzo, hai incollato correttamente nel terminale, la linea che ti ho chiesto'
<krabador> ?
<krabador> ovvero sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw ?
<krabador> il pc è correttamente connesso ad internet ?
<krabador> è andato a buon fine sudo apt-get install curl ?
<tommymelzo> provo a ridare entrambi i comandi
<tommymelzo> guarda, scusami davvero, non voglio fare innervosire nessuno, se sbaglio qualcosa è perché non sono pratica
<krabador> non ti preoccupare
<krabador> con calma.
<krabador> il pc deve essere correttamente connesso
<tommymelzo1> anche adesso il risultato del terminale occupa più di una linea
<tommymelzo1> fdisk: cannot open /dev/zram1: Permission denied
<krabador> dopo  sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw  , se non ci sono problemi
<krabador> tommymelzo1, sudo
<Uzzi> scusate, in una vm linux ho aggiunto un hd qcow2, adesso devo montarlo ma con fdisk -l manco lo vedo! come accidenti è possibile?
<tommymelzo1> e poi lo stesso messaggio che ho incollato prima
<krabador> prima di fdisk, sudo
<Uzzi> si certo
<krabador> tommymelzo1, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> tommymelzo1, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> tommymelzo1, se non va neanche questo o non sei connesso ad internet, o sbagli qualcosa, o lo fai apposat
<Uzzi> :D
<Uzzi> casso vedo solo /dev/sda
<krabador> e io devo andare, buon proseguimento
<Uzzi> bye
<tommymelzo1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23496246/
<tommymelzo1> eccola
<tommymelzo1> adesso come posso procedere? qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> ma ubuntu è installato , tommymelzo1
<cristian_c> tommymelzo1: che devi fare?
<tommymelzo1> eccomi dal pc
<tommymelzo1> cristian_c , non so se nel frattempo mi avevi risposto, mi si è disconnesso il pc un attimo
<cristian_c> ma ubuntu è installato , tommymelzo1
<cristian_c> tommymelzo1: che devi fare?
<tommymelzo1> devo proprio installare lubuntu sul mio vecchio asus eepc
<cristian_c> ma lubuntu è installato , tommymelzo1
<cristian_c> oppure non si è installato completamente
<tommymelzo1> ieri ho provato, ma l'installazione è fallita perché non trovava il bootloader
<tommymelzo1> no, non si è installato completamente
<cristian_c> se usi unetbootin....
<tommymelzo1> dici che era colpa di unetbootin?
<cristian_c> tommymelzo1: utilizza il tool d'installazione in tuo possesso adesso
<cristian_c> nel senso, quella fatta con rufus
<tommymelzo1> provo a installare qui dalla versione di prova o riavvio il pc?
<cristian_c> tommymelzo1: ma quando hai scaricato lubuntu, hai controllato il file .iso?
<tommymelzo1> cosa intendi per controllare il file .iso?
<cristian_c> !md5 | tommymelzo1
<ubot-it> tommymelzo1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<tommymelzo1> io sono proprio a zero con tutto ciò, non so cosa significhi controllare md5
<cristian_c> tommymelzo1: hai aperto il link?
<tommymelzo1> ho solo scelto lubuntu perché ho riscontrato nei forum che chi ha salvato un eepc lo ha fatto con lubuntu. quindi ho scaricato lubuntu dal sito e ho seguito una guida per installarlo
<tommymelzo1> sì certo, ho aperto il link, ma non riesco a interpretarlo
<tommymelzo1> retare niente di tutto ciò che c'è scritto
<cristian_c> tommymelzo1: quando ci si approccia a linux per la prima volta, non si può prescindere dalla lettura della documentazione ufficiale
<cristian_c> altrimenti lascia perdere
<tommymelzo1> sono totalmente inesperta, ho seguito una guida che mi sembrava attendibile
<cristian_c> !documentazione | tommymelzo1
<ubot-it> tommymelzo1: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> !md5 | tommymelzo1
<ubot-it> tommymelzo1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<cristian_c> !installazione | tommymelzo1
<ubot-it> tommymelzo1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> tommymelzo1: se ci sono problemi con la guida a md5, falli  presente qui
<tommymelzo1> ok grazie mille
<tommymelzo1> l'avviso dice che gli md5 sono dicversi
<tommymelzo1> procedo a scaricarlo nuovamente
<tommymelzo1> grazie dell'aiuto. domani scarico nuovamente lubuntu, creo la chiavetta con rufus e riprovo a installare
<ValeA> Sto provando ad installate Ubuntu sul mio PC ma ho questo problemaaa 😣
<ValeA> Salve
<ugone> :-)
<ValeA> https://thepasteb.in/p/LghN01w7Jq2iZ
<ValeA> Salvee
<ValeA> Ho un Toshiba L650D con Amd a 64 bit
<ValeA> Provando ad installare ubuntu 16.04 e 16.10 dopo essere apparsa la schermata viola di ubuntu (quella con i due simboli in basso) appare la schermata nera con trattino lampeggiante e non procede
<ValeA> Penso che il problema sia qualche impostazione del BIOS ma non ho idea di cosa possa essere
<ugone> si ma ho trovi un link  che fa vedere il bios e fai qualche schermata . dubito che ci sia qualcuno che li sa tutti a memoria
<ValeA> possieto un Toshiba Satellite L650D con AMD a 64 bit.
<ValeA> Vorrei tanto installare Ubuntu 16.x sul mio PC, ma purtroppo ho riscontrato un grande problema durante l'installazione, o meglio ancor prima dell'installazione. Seguendo varie guide ho creato una USB con immagine ISO tramite apposito programma. Una volta avviato il PC da USB appare la schermata viola di Ubuntu con i due simboli in basso per poi pas
<ValeA> sare a schermata nera con trattino lampeggiante. Dopo questo, non succede nient'altro.
<ValeA> Navigando su Internet ho letto che potrebbe essere un problema legato a misure di sicurezza del BIOS UEFI, ma il mio non è UEFI e non presenta alcuna voce in capitolo tra i menù di boot. Allora ho provato a cambiare alcuni parametri premendo F6 nella schermata di avvio all'installazione di Ubuntu (es. acpi=off), ma niente.
<ValeA> Ho provato a creare una nuova USB, ma niente.
<ValeA> Allora ho provato a masterizzare un CD e far partire l'installazione da questo: stesso risultato.
<ValeA> Vorrei sapere se devo impostare qualche altro parametro in particolare, specifico per il mio PC. Il mio Bios è un Insyde H20 bios.
<Cesare> Salve, ho installato ubuntu 16.04 ma ubuntu software non funziona, anche con lubuntu software non va, gli aggiornamenti sono lentissimi, praticamente inutilizzabile
<Cesare> non funziona in particolar modo dopo che ho fatto l'aggiornamento software
<f843d0> Cesare: i software center potrebbero avere qualche difficoltà
<f843d0> Cesare: prova ad usare apt da terminale, o installa synaptic se proprio sei in cerca di GUI
<Cesare> ubuntu software si apre ma poi quando cerco i programmi rimane incantato e non compare nulla. Ho installato synaptic ma non è solo per aggiornare e disinstallare?
<Cesare> scusate le domande ma non conosco bene linux
<Cesare> è la prima volta
<stefanokj> eccomi con la nuova versione
<f843d0> !info synaptic | Cesare
<ubot-it> Cesare: synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83+nmu1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1332 kB, installed size 6933 kB
<stefanokj> dovrei fare una partizione nell'hard disk per l'installazione di ubuntu
<stefanokj> da solo non ci riesco...
<f843d0> !installazione | stefanokj
<ubot-it> stefanokj: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<stefanokj> prima mi stava aiutando uno di voi
<stefanokj> però avevo ancora la versione vecchia di ubuntu (14.10)
<cristian_c> Cesare:
<cristian_c> Cesare: apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> !gparted | stefanokj
<ubot-it> stefanokj: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> stefanokj: ora hai 16.10 in sessione di prova?
<stefanokj> si
<cristian_c> stefanokj: ma che partizione devi creqre?
<cristian_c> *creare
<stefanokj> prima stavo provando ad installare ubuntu (14.10) e non potevo scegliere nessuna partizione
<stefanokj> perchè probabilmente ho cancellato tutto
<cristian_c> stefanokj: 14.10 non è più supportata da anni
<cristian_c> *da qualche anno
<cristian_c> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<stefanokj> ho capito
<cristian_c> stefanokj: digita in un terminale: sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<cristian_c> stefanokj: dopodiché incolla qui il risultato della riga url
<angelxenial1604l> sera a tuuti voi del chan sto avendo problemi con ubuntu 16.04 ad istallare  il pacchetto ttf  ttf-mscorefonts da quando vedo e un bug o sbaglio?  ce qualche soluzione ?
<cristian_c> angelxenial1604l: dipende cosa intendi
<cristian_c> angelxenial1604l: devi accettare l'eula per l'installazione del pacchetto?
<cristian_c> l'hai accettata?
<stefanokj> cristian_c mi da un problema di server
<angelxenial1604l> si cristian_c
<cristian_c> stefanokj: hai provato ora?
<stefanokj> si
<cristian_c> stefanokj: ma hai una connessione stabile sulla 16.10?
<stefanokj> si
<cristian_c> !paste | stefanokj
<ubot-it> stefanokj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stefanokj> dice internal server error
<cristian_c> stefanokj: incolla au pastebin il contenuto del terminale
<Davide> Salve :)
<stefanokj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23496712/
<cristian_c> angelxenial1604l: incolla anche tu su pastebin il contenuto del terminake
<cristian_c> terminale
<angelxenial1604l> cristian_c,  ecco qua https://paste.ubuntu.com/23496713/
<Davide> @@
<Davide> mi leggete?
<stefanokj> si
<cristian_c> stefanokj: ma da dove hai ricavato questo testo?
<cristian_c> stefanokj: manda una schermata
<stefanokj> dal terminal
<cristian_c> !image | stefanokj
<ubot-it> stefanokj: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> !chi | Davide
<ubot-it> Davide: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Davide> avrei bisogno di togliermi delle curiosità "forse banali" è possibile ?
<stefanokj> cristian_c http://prnt.sc/d8yuo0
<cristian_c> angelxenial1604l: ci sono problemi con il download di alcuni font, ma se ho capito bene il pacchetto è stato installato
<cristian_c> Davide: questo è il canale di supporto tecnico, quindi a meno tu non abbia una domanda tecnica da porre riguardo peoblemi nell'utilizzo di uuntu
<angelxenial1604l> cristian_c,  posso metterli a mano questi font?
<cristian_c> *problemi
<cristian_c> stefanokj: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> stefanokj: e incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> angelxenial1604l: spetta
<Cesare> cosa installa questo?:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> Davide: in quel caso pupi chiedere qui, altrimenti spostati pure nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat, dove si può chiacchierare più informalmente/tranquillamente
<cristian_c> !pastebinit | Cesare
<ubot-it> Cesare: pastebinit is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin#Pastebinit
<cristian_c> Cesare: non morde
<stefanokj> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/23496738/
<cristian_c> stefanokj: dev/sda1 2048 923647 921600 450M Windows recovery environment /dev/sda2 923648 1128447 204800 100M EFI System /dev/sda3 1128448 1161215 32768 16M Microsoft reserved /dev/sda4 1161216 976773119 975611904 465.2G Microsoft basic data
<cristian_c> stefanokj: hai un sistema uefi e ci sono alcune partizioni sul disco
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/1570141
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1570141 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/andale32.exe' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Davide> vorrei avere le idee un pò più chiare sul comando "sudo apt update" aggiorna i pacchetti locali ok, e quindi la procedura più corretta per un installazzione pulita di ogni singolo programma sarebbe quella di installarlo "apt install etc etc" e una volta completata l' installazione aggiornare la lista dei pachetti con sudo apt update? inoltre, giust
<Davide> o a titolo informativo, per ogni programma installato è un bene fare un riavvio?
<cristian_c> Davide: update aggiorna i repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<Cesare> mi è utile per il mio problema con ubuntu software?
<cristian_c> Davide: no, il sistema già aggiorna ove necessario la lista dei pacchetti dei repository, in modo che quando aggiorna i pacchetti o installi deliberatamente pacchetti, tu sia allineato a quanto è presente nei repository di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !apt | per tutto il resto, Davide
<ubot-it> per tutto il resto, Davide: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<Davide> si, avevo letto il wiki
<cristian_c> Cesare: è utile per permettere di aiutarti a individuare la problematica
<Davide> ^^
<cristian_c> Cesare: ma se non ti interessa risolvere, fa niente....
<cristian_c> *il sistema aggiorna automaticamente
<Cesare> ma con un prossimo aggiornamento potrei risolvere?
<cristian_c> stefanokj: quindi, esattamente, che devi fare?
<cristian_c> Cesare: se non incolli il comando, come ti si può aiutare?
<stefanokj> cristian_c guarda io voglio mettere ubuntu ed eliminare tutto il resto
<cristian_c> angelxenial1604l: hai visto il link al bug?
<stefanokj> se procedo con "install ubuntu" fa tutto da solo?
<Davide> quindi una volta che installo il programma un exit e stop senza far nulla, corretto? e se io per dire installassi 10 programmi di fila "sempre attraverso il terminale" senza un riavvio?
<angelxenial1604l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/1543280 questo cristian_c ?
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1522675 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1543280 Can't drop privileges for downloading : _apt user not allowed" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cristian_c> stefanokj: non so se ti è stato già detto, ma a parte che in un sistema uefi non è proprio il massimo, non ti conviene se non sei assoluamente sicuro che ubuntu espleti tutte le attività che fai nel nodo migliore e se supporti tutto l'hardware di cui fai occasionalnente uso col tuo pc
<angelxenial1604l> cristian_c,  quindi non e niente di preoccupante ?
<cristian_c> angelxenial1604l: quello che ti ho postato prima
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/1570141
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1570141 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/andale32.exe' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cristian_c> angelxenial1604l: This works for me, YMMV $ sudo chown _apt:root /var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/ $ sudo rm /var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/*.FAILED $ sudo apt install --reinstall update-notifier-common
<cristian_c> angelxenial1604l: l'avevi visto?
<cristian_c> al link che ho indicato
<cristian_c> Davide: 'exit e stop' <- che intendi?
<stefanokj> cesare_c io uso il pc esclusivamente per studiare, quindi slide e roba del genere
<stefanokj> cristian_c
<cristian_c> stefanokj: nel senso, nessuno ti impedisce di installare in dual boot
<cristian_c> e godere così dei vantaggi di entrambi gli os
<Davide> mi piace il terminale, e ogni qual volta che installo un programma faccio prima a scrivere exit che arrivare alla x rossa ha ha ha, tutto quà :P
<angelxenial1604l> si  cristian_c
<cristian_c> Davide: puoi installare tutti i pacchetti che vuoi, anche con un solo comando tutti insieme
<Davide> wow..
<Davide> questo volevo sapere
<cristian_c> Davide: ovviamente a patto di non pasticciare con i repository
<Cesare> cosa vi devo mandare di preciso?
<stefanokj> cristian_c in realtà io preferirei windows, ma il pc ha problemi e con windows non funziona...
<cristian_c> Davide: non sono sicuro tu abbia letto approfonditamente il wiki, per fare questo tipo di domande
<stefanokj> praticamente si blocca, si riavvia e rimane nel bios
<cristian_c> !chat | per tutto il resto, Davide
<ubot-it> per tutto il resto, Davide: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Cesare: hai digitato il comando in un terminale?
<Cesare> si
<cristian_c> stefanokj: e allora con ubuntu non siamo so
<cristian_c> stefanokj: e allora con ubuntu non siamo sicuri tu possa risolvere, se hai a che fare con malfunzionamenti dell'hardware
<stefanokj> tanto vale provare...
<Davide> ok, risolvetemi un problema tecnico allora :P
<cristian_c> stefanokj: in tal caso, se in garanzia, rivolgiti alla casa produttrice, altrimenti a personale tecnico specializzato
<Cesare> ora che devo fare?
<stefanokj> ormai non è più in garanzia, per questo vorrei provare a risolvere il problema da solo prima di spendere
<cristian_c> stefanokj: giocare con le partizioni uefi, se non hai ben chiaro come maneggiarlo, può creare più problemi di quanti ne risolva
<cristian_c> Cesare: ok, adesso, un attimo
<cristian_c> Cesare: hai installato pastebinit, giusto?
<Cesare> si
<stefanokj> cristian_c allora come mi devo comportare?
<cristian_c> stefanokj: sì, ma se il problema hardware, avendo tu una partizione recovery di windows, pupi sfruttare quella per ripristinare il sistema, se si tratta di un problema software
<stefanokj> io vorrei semplicemente un pc per leggere e navigare
<cristian_c> stefanokj: linux non è un ripiego
<cristian_c> *è
<stefanokj> per esempio, ora che sto usando la modalità di prova il pc è una scheggia
<cristian_c> Cesare: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Cesare: e incolla qui il link risultante
<Cesare> mi è venuta sta scritta qui [sudo] password di cesare:
<Cesare> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<Cesare> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<Cesare> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<Cesare> pastebinit is already the newest version (1.5-1).
<Cesare> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati
<stefanokj> forse quei punti di ripristino sono nulli, visto che in questo pc ho installato win 7 e 10
<cristian_c> stefanokj: sistemi diversi interpellano l'hardware in modo diverso
<cristian_c> stefanokj: a quanto vedo, c'è solo un windows in questo pc
<cristian_c> non due
<cristian_c> *un solo windows
<Davide> sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras p7zip mi crea qualche problema nel post installazione. Una volta riavviato, mi segnala che non è stato possibile installare un componente ffmicrosoft e qualcosa, piggio sul tasto esegui l' operazione ora (non ricordo di preciso) e installo il componente mancante. Al riavvio... mi ricompare, ma la cosa che m
<Davide> i sta facendo impazzire, che non compare ad ogni riavvio, ad esempio oggi non è comparsa tutto il giorno, ma può darsi che domani mi compaia, come se avesse una volontà tutta sua :p ha ha ha ha ha
<stefanokj> infatti poi ho cancellato tutto
<stefanokj> ci deve essere installato win 10 che ho messo oggi ma non mi va bene
<cristian_c> angelxenial1604l: e non funziona?
<angelxenial1604l> no
<cristian_c> angelxenial1604l: se hai un minimo di confidenza col sistema, puoi semplicemente sottoscrivere la segnalazione e aggiugere un feedbsck, iscrivendoti a launchpad
<cristian_c> *feedback
<angelxenial1604l> guarda se faccio bene https://paste.ubuntu.com/23496874/
<stefanokj> cristian_c se tu fossi nei miei panni che faresti? conta che molto probabilmente il punto di ripristino di windows non serve a nulla
<angelxenial1604l> sono gia iscritto
<Cesare> ho scaricato
<angelxenial1604l> mi sa che ritorno alla 14.04 cristian_c  tu che dici ?
<cristian_c> ttf-mscorefonts-installer: downloading http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe Scaricamento di:1 http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe [198 kB] Recuperati 198 kB in 1s (131 kB/s)
<cristian_c> angelxenial1604l: questo l'ha insfallato
<cristian_c> *installato
<cristian_c> e anche arial32.exe
<Cesare> https://thepasteb.in/p/wjh051A4q30Uv
<Davide> esatto
<Davide> è proprio questo il file
<Davide> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<angelxenial1604l> si ma poi come li istalla cristian_c
<cristian_c> Cesare: ma non hai incollato il comando correttamente nel tetminale ;)
<Cesare> me lo puoi riscrivere
<Cesare> per favore
<cristian_c> stefanokj: il pc funziona bene con il sistema preinstallato, rispetto ad installazioni autonome
<cristian_c> Cesare: sudo aot-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Cesare: copia e incolla nel terminale, tutto
<stefanokj> il sistema preinstallato era windows 8 e funzionava malissimo
<cristian_c> Cesare: il comando restituisce un link, se non lo fa non hai installato pastebinit
<Cesare> https://thepasteb.in/p/98hRJBMnr8OHk
<cristian_c> stefanokj: e allora se proprio devi e sai come reonstallare il sistema, segui la guida uefi
<Davide> come si risolve il problema che restituisce la mancata installazione del file ttf-mscorefonts-installer e che sua volta si ripete ad ogni riavvio?
<cristian_c> !uefi | stefanokj
<ubot-it> stefanokj: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> stefanokj: in modalità uefi ti serve la partizione uefi, in modalità legacy è un po' diverso, leggi la guida attentamente
<stefanokj> cristian_c non posso installare direttamente da "install ubuntu 16.10" che mi trovo sulla destra?
<stefanokj> *sulla sinistra
<cristian_c> stefanokj: , manda una schermata con le opzioni di scelts
<cristian_c> *scelta
<Davide> io per installare in uefi ho disattivato il secure boot, rimosso le chiavi dallo stesso e disattivato l' avvio veloce. e nessun problema.
<stefanokj> ora mi sta dicendo che il pc ha solo 7.7 gb :/
<Cesare> il comando non è corretto non mi compare nessun link
<stefanokj> ha un hdd da 500
<cristian_c> 'rimosso le chiavi dello stesso' <- guarda che non serve, Davide
<Davide> ah si?
<cristian_c> su avvio rapido disattivato, invece è giusto
<Davide> bene, tanto domani riformatto :P
<cristian_c> Cesare: incolla su pastebin il contenuto del terminale
<cristian_c> !paste | Cesare
<stefanokj> ora devo andare
<ubot-it> Cesare: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stefanokj> se ci siete mi riconnetto dopo...o domani
<stefanokj> buona serata!
<cristian_c> anche a te, stefanokj
<stefanokj> grazie cristian_c!
<Davide> si, ma l' installazione non mi ha creato nessun problema, anche perchè lo vorrei usare come sistema operativo principale
<Cesare> ok, fatto
<cristian_c> Cesare: incolla il link alla pagina
<Davide> il partizionamento lo lascio eseguire direttamente all' installer di ubuntu
<Cesare> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23496915/
<cristian_c> Cesare: anche dell'altro comando
<Cesare> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23496921/
<Davide> avrò formattato si e no una decina di volte, quello che mi fà impazzire è la richiesta d' installazione continua del ttf-mscorefonts-installer dopo avere installato gli extra "ubuntu-restricted-extras p7zip" se dite che ne posso fare a meno, evito direttamente l' installazione e risolvo il problema
<cristian_c> Davide: non risolvi formattando e reinstallando compulsivamente
<cristian_c> ma aguzzando l'ingegnp
<cristian_c> *ingegno
<Davide> si, ma il problema che vorrei giungere a fine installazzione senza nessun errore
<Cesare> ora devo andare
<Cesare> ciao
<Davide> con windows io non usavo il pc se non avevo prima configurato non solo il sistema operativo, ma anche ogni singolo programma, in modo da non doverlo rifare in seguito.
<cristian_c> Davide: perché tu hai spuntato l'opzione per installare i codec, durante l'installazione
<Davide> capisci? ^^
<cristian_c> questo è il puntp
<cristian_c> *punto
<Davide> ah....
<Davide> quindi mi suggerisci di non spuntare?
<cristian_c> Davide: e siccome c'è il problema , di cui si parlava prima con angelxenial1604l , con i font microsoft....
<cristian_c> Davide: sì, se vuoi installare i codec successivamente all'installazione dell'os
<cristian_c> Cesare: errore mio, era: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> con una 'p' invece che 'o'
<Davide> si, effettivamente è vero, ho trovato utilisissima l' idea di installare gli aggiornamenti durante l' installazione, ma mi rendo conto che comunque a prescindere, a fine installazione rieseguo l' aggiornamento da terminale e completo l' installazione delle lingue come da manuale
<Davide> sto cercando di rendere la mia installazione più pulita possibile
<cristian_c> una cosa sono gli aggiornamenti , un'altra i codec
<angelxenial1604l> cmq io vado raga grazie a tutto il chan
<Davide> cristian_c mi consigli di non spuntare la voce su altro o quel che sia?
<cristian_c> Davide: se usi i repository ufficiali per installare i programmi e non pasticci con quelli esterni, l'installazione resta 'pulita' ;)
<Davide> ok, adesso un pò di chiarezza xD ubuntu-restricted-extras p7zip non rientrano fra gli ufficiali? :O
<cristian_c> Davide: con il metodo che ho indicato ad angelxenial1604, alcuni font vengono installati
<cristian_c> Davide: ubuntu-restricted-extras è un metapacchetto del ramo extras, che fa parte dei repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> Davide: ma se leggessi attentamente il wiki....
<cristian_c> capiresti che un metapacchetto è un contenitore di pacchetti, nel tuo caso restricted-extras contiene msttfcorefonts-installrr
<Davide> ma sono necessari sti extra?
<cristian_c> Davide: lo dice il nome
<Davide> extra..
<Davide> quindi penso di no
<cristian_c> appunto
<Davide> ok, allora che si vadano a... sti extra ed evito seccature
<cristian_c> Davide: generalmente ci trovi flashplugin, i codec video e audio non liberi
<Davide> mi sono preparato anche un notepad su una pendrive
<cristian_c> i font microsoft, e in genere tutta roba che è coperta da licenza proprietaria
<cristian_c> Davide: non sono il male, di per se
<Davide> ma il flashplayer se non erro è stato a abolito da diversi browser, o integrato in altri, quindi non sarebbe un problema e posso anche installarlo singolarmente no?
<Davide> io mi sono preparato questa lista
<cristian_c> nel senso, possono servirti se ci sono contenuti che ne fanno uso
<cristian_c> Davide: sbagliato, flashplayer vive e lotta insieme a noi ;)
<Davide> azz...
<Davide> :P
<cristian_c> !chat | e ripeto, Davide , per l'ultima volta
<ubot-it> e ripeto, Davide , per l'ultima volta: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> ultimo avvertimento
<Davide> mi metti l' ansia così @@
<bred> Ciao a tutti
<f843d0> !ciao | bred
<ubot-it> bred: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<bred> Grazie,
<bred> Posso chiedervi un aiuto?
<f843d0> !chiedi | bred
<ubot-it> bred: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> bred: dipende
<krabador> bred: se ubuntu oriented si, altrimenti #ubuntu-it-chat
<bred> Ho installato ubuntu per la prima volta pochi minuti fa
<krabador> per tutto il resto c'è Dr_|nUt|e
<krabador> bred: #ecchessuccede?
<bred> alla fine dell'installazione è apparso un errore che non ho capito
<krabador> hai documentato il messaggio
<krabador> magari con foto
<krabador> screenshot
<krabador> eccetera?
<bred> adesso, quando clicco su Ubuntu Software si apre la applicazione ma si chiude dopo un paio di secondi senza mostrare niente
<bred> come posso recuperare l'errore?
<bred> nel senso di dove posso vederlo
<f843d0> !dettagli | bred
<ubot-it> bred: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<krabador> bred: ci dovevi pensare in installazione
<krabador> a documentarlo con un'immagine
<krabador> o col log della sessione live
<bred> Ubuntu 16.04, mem 3,7 GB ,  PC Lenovo X220, Processore Intel Core  i5-2520M CPU @ 2.50GHz × 4 , Grafica Sandybridge Mobile
<bred> Non esiste un log?
<krabador> bred: leggi.
<bred> dove lo trovo?
<krabador> bred: leggi (con attenzione )
<f843d0> bred: è improbabile comunque che ci siano connessioni tra l'errore che hai completamente abbandonato all'oblio e il problema di Ubuntu Software. Hai provato ad impiegare apt per allineare repos e installare programmi? Prima, assicurati che non ci siano istanze di Ubuntu Software Center. La cosa migliore è il riavvio se non sai che pesci pigliare, e non avviare l'Ubuntu Software Center.
<bred> krabador: leggo volentieri...ma cosa? :) non ho capito
<bred> cosa vuol dire "apt per allineare repos"?
<f843d0> !apt | bred
<ubot-it> bred: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<Carlin0> advanced package tool
<vpervendemmia> buonasera, mi servirebbe conoscere il vendorid del mio hard disk e usbdeview non funziona su ubuntu, c e un programma equivalente?
<bred> f843d0: devo scrivere "!apt" nel terminale?
<f843d0> bred: non hai visto il link che è apparso dopo quel comando destinato alla chat di IRC (cioè, _qui_) ?
<bred> Quello sull'amministrazione del sistema? Si, lo sto leggendo ma non ci capisco molto. Sto provando a diditare alcuni comandi ma ho paura di fare disastri
<f843d0> bred: leggi con calma, nessuno ti cronometra
<bred> :D grazie
<f843d0> bred: interagivi con l'Ubuntu Software Center per installare software presumibilmente. Cosa non è chiaro della sezione di "Installazione e rimozione pacchetti" ?
<bred> Non so cosa devo fare. Ma prima di tutto non ho capito cos'è un "pacchetto"
<bred> è un programma?
<Carlin0> !chat | bred
<ubot-it> bred: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bred> Vi ringrazio, ma credo che mi manchino troppe basi. Vado a leggermi la documentazione del sito...mi manca l'abc. Grazie a tutti comunque. A presto
<krabador> bred: il pc è un po' diverso dal tablet
<krabador> concentrati , ed entro breve non ci saranno problemi
<krabador> per tutto ciò che riguarda ubuntu chiedi
<krabador> chiedi qui .
<bred> Grazie. Ciao
<TC-94> salve a tutti. ho da poco installato ubuntu versione 16.10 e sto riscontrando un po di problemi. sapreste darmi indicazioni sul perche` ad ogni accensione utilizza sempre piu spazio *non funziona il punto interrogativo*
<TC-94> per sempre po\ spazio intendo dire che quando ho accesso occupava il 2% di spazio su disco, ora senza aver installato nulla a parte gparted da terminale ne occupa quasi il 50%
<f843d0> TC-94: apri un terminale, setxkbmap -layout it
<f843d0> TC-94: il punto interrogativo torna a funzionare
<TC-94> perfetto! funziona grazie. per la questione dello spazio su disco sai aiutarmi?
<f843d0> TC-94: al prossimo riavvio non funziona più
<f843d0> TC-94: (il punto interrogativo intendo)
<TC-94> va è un problema marginale, al limite ridigitero il comando. anche perchè al prossimo avvio credo che mi segnalerà la mancaza di spazio su ssd
<f843d0> TC-94: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> TC-94: df -H | pastebinit
<f843d0> TC-94: l'ultimo comando restituisce un link, incollalo qui in canale IRC
<TC-94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23497991/
<f843d0> TC-94: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d -lh | pastebinit
<TC-94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23497999/
<f843d0> TC-94: sudo find / -type f -size +20000k -exec ls -lh {} \; 2> /dev/null | awk '{ print $NF ": " $5 }' | sort -nrk 2,2 | pastebinit
<TC-94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23498019/
<f843d0> TC-94: /var/log/syslog: 72G
<f843d0> /var/log/kern.log: 72G
<TC-94> ad entrambi i comandi mi risponde come: file o directory non esistente
<f843d0> TC-94: non sono comandi, è un estratto di quello che ho visto
<f843d0> TC-94: hai log del kernel _enormi_
<TC-94> cosa potrei fare per ovviare al problema?
<f843d0> TC-94: non posso nemmeno chiederti di pubblicare il contenuto perchè è troppo grande. Anche in locale, aprire file di tali dimensioni è un problema
<f843d0> TC-94: sono logs, quindi, in un primo momento, sudo rm /var/log/syslog && sudo rm /var/log/kern.log
<f843d0> TC-94: poi prova un riavvio, e controlla con ls -lh /var/log/ | pastebinit
<TC-94> scusa, non ti seguo.
<TC-94> prima devo digitare l'ultimo comando sudo poi tento un riavvio?
<f843d0> TC-94: no, rileggi con calma
<f843d0> momento, sudo rm /var/log/syslog && sudo rm /var/log/kern.log
<f843d0> 00:31:00< f843d0> TC-94: poi prova un riavvio, e controlla con ls -lh /var/log/ | pastebinit
<TC-94> ok tento subito. grazie.
<f843d0> TC-94: non è detto che funzioni, anzi
<f843d0> TC-94: credo che ci siano problemi gravi e che il kernel generi nuovamente logs così pesanti
<f843d0> TC-94: scrivi pure in canale
<TC-94> ok.
<TC-94> continua a dirmi che si e verificato un problema e invita a fare segnalazioni
<f843d0> TC-94: come detto prima, ls -lh /var/log/ | pastebinit
<TC-94> si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura
<f843d0> TC-94: df -H | pastebinit
<TC-94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23498075/
<f843d0> TC-94: qual è l'errore, esattamente, adesso? Spazio ce n'è
<TC-94> nuova notifica di errore.. ubuntu ha riscontrato un problema interno
<f843d0> TC-94: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<TC-94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23498081/
<f843d0> TC-94: l'hardware è ottimo e molto recente, fin troppo. Hai provato a lanciare da supporto di installazione il sistema in live? "Prova Ubuntu senza installare/Try Ubuntu without installing". Ivi funziona?
<TC-94> si. prima che lo installassi ho provato.
<TC-94> a volte riportava lo stesso errore e pensavo dipendesse proprio da questo fatto
<TC-94> anzi con la versione 16.04 in live lo riportava spesso con la 16.10 [ la prima volta
<f843d0> TC-94: ora per me è troppo tardi, sinceramente. Riprova nel weekend quando siamo "al completo". Segnala subito il tuo hardware e il problema, ricorda che hai logs del kernel in /var/log/ che arrivano a un centinaio di GB. Ci deve essere qualcosa di grave a livello di supporto hardware/configurazione.
<TC-94> ti ringrazio molto
<f843d0> TC-94: sehr gerne
<f843d0> TC-94: mi spiace, ma ha l'aria di essere un problema piuttosto spinoso, forse, e non ho le risorse per seguirlo ora
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-19
<stefanokj> Buongiorno!
<michelearca> Buongiorno, ho due versioni di ubuntu: Edubuntu 14.04.5 e anche Ubuntu 16.10. Nel primo sistema operativo attraverso il comando di aggiornamento da terminale (apt-get update && sudo apt-full upgrade) riesco ad aggiornare tutto, mentre quando cercodi aggiornare sia il sistema operativo che tutti i programmi da terminale in Ubuntu 16.10 (sudo apt upd
<michelearca> ate && sudo apt upgrade) non riesco ad aggiornare sia google-chrome stable e neanche geogebra5. Come mai?Perché sistema precedente aggiorno tutto perfettamente e invece adesso sono costretto a scaricare i rispettivi file .deb e ad installarli mediante l'applicativo GDebi?
<michelearca> Buongiorno, ho due versioni di ubuntu: Edubuntu 14.04.5 e anche Ubuntu 16.10. Nel primo sistema operativo attraverso il comando di aggiornamento da terminale (apt-get update && sudo apt-full upgrade) riesco ad aggiornare tutto, mentre quando cercodi aggiornare sia il sistema operativo che tutti i programmi da terminale in Ubuntu 16.10 (sudo apt upd
<michelearca> ate && sudo apt upgrade) non riesco ad aggiornare sia google-chrome stable e neanche geogebra5. Come mai?Perché sistema precedente aggiorno tutto perfettamente e invece adesso sono costretto a scaricare i rispettivi file .deb e ad installarli mediante l'applicativo GDebi?
<akis24> michelearca: da terminale sudo apt update e metti su paste
<akis24> !paste | michelearca
<ubot-it> michelearca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> michelearca, facci vedere gli output , mettili in paste
<Carlin0> OPs
<akis24> :-)
<michelearca> va bene
<Carlin0> michelearca, cmq come già detto google chrome non è nei repo ufficiali
<michelearca> ma perchè nella versione 14.04 lts non c'erano questi problemi?
<akis24> michelearca: fai quello che ti si chiede per favore
<akis24> michelearca: facci vedere quanti ppa hai in questo sistema su ..
<michelearca> quale comando devo digitare per vedere i ppa da terminale?
<akis24> michelearca: te l oabbiam oscritto qualche riga prima e dai
<akis24> [11:43:13] <akis24> michelearca: da terminale sudo apt update e metti su paste
<michelearca> ma l'ho inviato prima.
<akis24> dove l'hai inviato a noi serve il link per vedere ..
<akis24> michelearca: posta il link della pagina qui in canale
<akis24> bravo perfetto
<stefanokj> raga sapete come posso resettare completamente un hard disk?
<stefanokj> come se fosse nuovo
<Carlin0> !chat | stefanokj
<ubot-it> stefanokj: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<TheFaint> Ho un problema con l'orologio in Win10 (ho Ubunu 16.10) mi da sempre 1 ora in dietro , ho provato a mettere in manuale ma ad ogni riavvio si resetta
<TheFaint> e leggendo in giro è per via del dualboot
<cristian_c> TheFaint: aspetta prima di sentenziare
<cristian_c> 'ho letto in giro' non è la bibbia
<cristian_c> TheFaint: mi dicono dalla regia che windows e ubuntu hanno un approccio diverso nel conservare lìorario sulla scheda madre
<cristian_c> ovvero la differenza tra tempo utc e tempo locale
<cristian_c> TheFaint: http://askubuntu.com/questions/169376/clock-time-is-off-on-dual-boot
<cristian_c> TheFaint: leggi anche la doc in merito: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Multiple_Boot_Systems_Time_Conflicts
<Carlin0> TheFaint, installa ntp e amen
<cristian_c> TheFaint: o imposti windows su utc, o imposti ubuntu su tempo locale, come possibili aoluzioni
<cristian_c> soluzioni
<cristian_c> Carlin0: network time protocol?
<Carlin0> yep
<Carlin0> !info ntp
<ubot-it> ntp (source: ntp): Network Time Protocol daemon and utility programs. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.8p8+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 527 kB, installed size 1634 kB
<cristian_c> che prende l'orario dal server sul web, se ha una connessione attiva
<cristian_c> !ntp
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ntp'
<TheFaint> ora sono su windows
<TheFaint> entro da ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> TheFaint: per ricevere assistenza qui, sì
<cristian_c> ti si può dare supporto solo su quello
<TheFaint> ok ora rientro
<TheFaint> Eccomi
<TheFaint> Ora sono da ubuntu
<Carlin0> TheFaint, hai l'ora sbagliata ?
<TheFaint> su ubuntu no
<Carlin0> sei a posto quindi
<TheFaint> si il problema è windows
<TheFaint> che dopo l'installazione di ubuntu mi da problemi con l'orario
<Carlin0>  e perchè vieni qui ?
<Carlin0> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<TheFaint> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=276334
<TheFaint> Viene trattato anche sul forum
<TheFaint> Dove la risoluzione è :      sudo gedit /etc/default/rcS
<Carlin0> TheFaint, qui si da supporto solo a ubuntu non a win
<cristian_c> TheFaint: no
<cristian_c> TheFaint: hai dato un'occhiata alla doc linkata prima?
<cristian_c> TheFaint: leggi anche la doc in merito: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Multiple_Boot_Systems_Time_Conflicts
<TheFaint> Ora leggo
<cristian_c> cristian_c> TheFaint: o imposti windows su utc, o imposti ubuntu su tempo locale, come possibili aoluzioni
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> soluzioni
<TheFaint> imposto ubuntu in locale
<cristian_c> per tutto il resto ti sono già state date indicazioni abbondanti su dove e come indirizzarti
<cristian_c> per tutto il resto ti sono già state date indicazioni abbondanti su dove e come indirizzarti
<TheFaint> fatto , ho seguito la wiki
<TheFaint> ora vedo se ha risolto
<double_pointer> salve a tutti
<f843d0> !ciao | double_pointer
<ubot-it> double_pointer: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<double_pointer> ho installato ubuntu mate in dual boot con win, quando mi chiedeva dove mettere il bootloader ho selezionato la sda etichettata con windows boot manager
<double_pointer> è corretto?
<double_pointer> non mi appare il grub
<f843d0> double_pointer: il PC ha UEFI?
<rafsigno> Salve. Premetto che non sono esperta in materia. Ho scaricato Ubuntu dal sito, e si parla di file immagine... ma si tratta di una cartella compressa con winrar... Vorrei creare una virtual machine in Windows per poter testare un programma creatoin VisualBasic... ma sono già bloccata in partenza :-( Grazie per una dritta :-)
<Carlin0> rafsigno, non si da supporto a installazioni virtuali
<double_pointer> si f8
<rafsigno> ho capito, ma il problema mi rimane anche se non faccio un'installazione virtuale... è un file immagine che si scarica?
<f843d0> !uefi | double_pointer
<ubot-it> double_pointer: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<f843d0> !installazione | double_pointer
<ubot-it> double_pointer: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> !iso | rafsigno leggi la guida
<ubot-it> rafsigno leggi la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<rafsigno> Grazie, ma non ho capito la faccenda della cartella compressa con winrar che dovrebbe essere un file iso :-(
<Carlin0> rafsigno, ma hai letto la guida ?
<rafsigno> l'avevo già letta negli scorsi giorni, sono 3 giorni che trabatto con questa faccenda :-(
<Carlin0> ecco rafsigno ora se l'hai letta applicala
<Carlin0> il fatto che tu veda un icona come file rar non vuol dire nulla
<Carlin0> segui la guida e masterizza il dvd
<rafsigno> ah, quindi non devo decomprimerla... ci provo. Ho scaricato WriteImage, ma qualcosa non quadra. Vabbeh, mi scuso per il disturbo... ci provo ancora prima di finire al manicomio...
<Carlin0> rafsigno, nella guida c'è scritto forse di scompattare ?
<rafsigno> no, infatti, ma visto che non mi funziona mi sono chiesta se non fosse un mio problema di comprensione
<f843d0> rafsigno: anche una bella ricerca su internet su cosa sia un file *.iso è un'ottima idea
<Carlin0> segui la guida e masterizza il dvd  :o)
<rafsigno> ne ho già usati, ma non ho mai avuto questo problema, si trattava di un file unico. Ci provo, grazie :-(
<Carlin0> infatti la iso è un file unico
<Carlin0> that's it
<cecchini> Carlino lol
<rafsigno> non ne avevo mai visti in formato rar... per questo non capivo. Comunque ieri ho fatto l'installazione, ma poi si bloccava su Altro e non potevo scegliere di mantenere tutto quanto ho nel SO Windows 10. Ci provo. Grazie per la pazienza :-)
<cristian_c> rafsigno: un file .iso è un file .iso
<cristian_c> se l'hai scaricato correttamente dal sito ubuntu, non ci sono problemi
<cristian_c> !download | rafsigno
<ubot-it> rafsigno: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<cristian_c> rafsigno: puoi tranquillamente verificare dal secondo link
<rafsigno> sì, ma se io clicco con il pulsante destro su quel file... in Windows 10 non viene visualizzato "masterizza immagine disco", ma appare nel menu di scelta rapida, l'opzione di decompressione con winrar...
<cristian_c> rafsigno: semplicemente, utilizza altri sistemi di masterizzazione
<cristian_c> *programmi
<cristian_c> rafsigno: quella che è importante è la modalità di masterizzazione
<cristian_c> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> rafsigno: e sopratutto non masterizzarlo come disco dati, ma come masterizzazione immagine
<rafsigno> ho provato con Infrarecorder - Weite image...e con Ashampoo Burning Studio 6. Si vede che non è giornata per me.
<cristian_c> *scrivi disco dati / scrivi immagine
<rafsigno> sì sì
<cristian_c> rafsigno: e che problemi riscontri con questi programmi?
<cristian_c> come masterizzi?
<jack123456> ciao. quando provo ad installare ubuntu su windows10, l'installazione non parte, si blocca nelle partizioni
<rafsigno> che non mi scrive un bel nulla sul cd (ne ho provati diversi nel dubbio)
<cristian_c> jack123456: ubuntu non si installa 'su' windows 10
<cristian_c> come masterizzi?
<cristian_c> vol. 2
<jack123456> quindi se voglio usare linux su windows 10 non posso?
<rafsigno> Sì che si può...
<cristian_c> jk^: linux non è un programma ;)
<cristian_c> jack123456: linux non è un programma ;)
<rafsigno> ubuntu
<cristian_c> neanche
<rafsigno> è un SO
<cristian_c> sono due sistemi operativi distinti
<cristian_c> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<rafsigno> infatti, ho ho fatto una versione su chiavetta, che non mi funziona, poi ho fatto una virtual machine, e mi si impianta quando scelgo di mantenere Windows e tutti i miei dati.
<jack123456> si ok...
<cristian_c> rafsigno: il tutto senza poter masterizzare su dvd?
<cristian_c> rafsigno: quanto spazio occupa il dvd?
<jack123456> posso sostituire windows 10 in parole povere?
<cristian_c> jack123456: non solo, puoi anche affiancare i due sistemi operativi sull'hard disk
<cristian_c> senza dover rinunciare a uno dei due
<jack123456> vorrei semplicemente passare a linux
<jack123456> windows 10 non mi interessa
<rafsigno> 1,57 GB
<cristian_c> jack123456: ok, lo spirito d'avventura, ma se non hai la benché minima consapevolezza di cosa ci puoi o non puoi fsre, meglio affiancare, almeno in un primo momento
<cristian_c> rafsigno: e prima ti ho chiesto come lo masterizzi, al di là del programma utilizzato
<rafsigno> per disperazione l'ho masterizzato come dati, e me lo vedeva
<cristian_c> rafsigno: mi dispiace, ma in assenza di dati concreti, possiamo solo parlare a vuoto
<jack123456> ok, c'è una guida o un tutorial concreto? ho un problema, quando lancio l'installazione come devo gestire le partizioni?
<cristian_c> rafsigno: masterizza il file iso come immagine e a bassa velocità
<rafsigno> sì, scusa. Adesso riprovo ancora, grazie mille :-)
<cristian_c> su un dvd vergine non rovinato
<cristian_c> rafsigno: possibilmente dvd-r
<rafsigno> ho qui molti dvd nuovi, sì sì, dvd-r
<cristian_c> jack123456: c'è la documentazione ufficiale del wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> jack123456: la segui, ma dovresti avere un'opzione durante l'installazione che ti permette di affiancare ubuntu a wibdows automaticamente
<cristian_c> jack123456: ma prima è vivamente consigliato lanciare ubuntu in sessione di prova
<rafsigno> è partita la masterizzazione, eureka, grazie
<cristian_c> rafsigno: controlla anche che il file .iso scaricato non si sia corrotto durante il download
<cristian_c> !md5 | rafsigno
<ubot-it> rafsigno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<rafsigno> ho fatto a velocità di lumaca e va...
<cristian_c> !installazione | jack123456
<ubot-it> jack123456: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<rafsigno> 2x
<cristian_c> rafsigno: a volte non è il 'cosa' ma è il 'come' ;)
<rafsigno> verissimo... io vorrei impratichirmi con questo SO, per questo vorrei tenermeli tutti e due in convivenza.
<cristian_c> rafsigno: e fai bene
<rafsigno> almeno qualcosa di giusto la faccio
<rafsigno> ieri andava liscia come l'olio, poi si è impiantata l'installazione sul problema che mi diceva che avrebbe cancellato tutto quanto ho in Windows... mi è venuto male...
<cristian_c> rafsigno: entra in sessione di prova
<cristian_c> rafsigno: in ogni caso hai un bios uefi?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | rafsigno
<ubot-it> rafsigno: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<rafsigno> no, non è uefi
<rafsigno> OK organizzo tutti questi dati :-)
<cristian_c> rafsigno: allora, in sessione di prova, manda una schermata con le opzioni di installazione
<cristian_c> c'è un metodo alternativo , nel caso non comparisse a fianco
<cristian_c> *l'opzione installa a fianco
<cristian_c> rafsigno: hai windows 10 sul pc?
<rafsigno> sì
<cristian_c> rafsigno: allora entra in windows 10
<cristian_c> rafsigno: e disattiva 'avvio rapido' dalle impostazioni di windows
<rafsigno> ci sono, ho solo quello...
<cristian_c> rafsigno: perché probabilmente windows è impostato su ibernazione ibridia
<cristian_c> ibrida
<cristian_c> non fafendoti comparire neòl'installer di ubuntu l'opzione 'installa a fianco'
<rafsigno> OK, ho disattivato 'avvio rapido'
<rafsigno> intanto il cd è masterizzato, grande :-)
<cristian_c> rafsigno: manda pure il dvd in boot scegliendo la sessione di prova
<cristian_c> assicurandoti che tutto sia riconosciuto e funzionante come dovrebbe
<rafsigno> gulp, spero di non fare danni...
<cristian_c> se sai leggere e ti impegni a farlo, non ne fai di danni
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<rafsigno> Dati PC:
<rafsigno> Processpre Intel Core(TM) i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20 GHz Memoria RAM: 8,00 GB SO a 64 bit, processore basato su x64 PC portatile HP Pavilion DV7-6b50ez (2011) SO Windows 10 Home
<rafsigno> adesso provo il dvd in boot...
<rafsigno> Intanto GRAZIE per il grande aiuto :-)
<rafsigno> il CD è perfetto, grazie mille. Adesso provo di nuovo l'installazione con Oracle VM VirtualBox. Grazie per l'aiuto e buon pomeriggio.
<Jiomae> Ciao a tutti, per mie necessità ho sostituito momentamente il mio hhd con un altro e installato windows, dopo di che ho intallato anche ubuntu così che il vecchio hhd si ritorvasse il grub
<Jiomae> quando ho sostiuito l'hhd con windos/ubuntu con quello che aveva solo ubuntu ho i seguenti errori
<Jiomae> "/dev/sdb2: recovering journal"
<Jiomae> "/dev/sdb2: cleab 481309/6258688 files 6853188/25009408 blocks"
<Jiomae> usb 3-5:device descriptor read/64, error -110
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Jiomae
<ubot-it> Jiomae: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Jiomae> 16.0.1, CPU: i7 4700HQ, RAM 16GB, Notebook: Asus N550JV
<Jiomae> cristian_c: fatto :)
<jack123456> ciao. ho scaricato ubuntu v.16.10 iso. ho windows 10. tasto destro monta. mi apre le cartelle. come faccio partire l'installazione? qual'è leseguibile?
<cristian_c> Jiomae: le altre info servono
<Cesare> Salve ho un problema: non mi funziona il bluetooth
<cristian_c> Cesare: ti si è risposto anche ieri
<Cesare> ieri avevo un altro problema
<Cesare> ma ho risolto
<Cesare> ora ho un problema con bluetooth
<akis24> pensi di dircelo quale sia ??
<Cesare> è tutto attivo e funzionante ma non riconosce nessun dispositivo
<Cesare> cerca cerca ma non trova lo smartphone
<cristian_c> Cesare: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<akis24> Cesare: i dispositivi devono essere impostati come " visibili " per essere visti
<Cesare> fatto
<akis24> ok intanto esegui il comando che ti ha pasato cristian_c
<akis24> +s
<Cesare> fatto
<cristian_c> Cesare: e il link te lo tieni per te?
<Cesare> non mi compare nulla
<cristian_c> Cesare: e allora aspetta che finisca l'esecuzione del comando
<Cesare> https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhmpAnk03OHM
<Cesare> fatto
<cristian_c> Cesare: il comando non restituisce quel link ;)
<cristian_c> Cesare: inoltre, prima di digitare il comando, chiudi software center, synaptic o gestore aggiornamenti
<Cesare> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23500992/
<Cesare> fatto
<cristian_c> Cesare: hai impostato il telefono in modalità accoppiamento?
<cristian_c> Cesare: hai impostato il pc come visibile nelle impostazione del gestore bluetooth?
<Cesare> si attivato
<cristian_c> Cesare: sì a una o a entrambe le domande?
<Cesare> l'ultima , per la prima intendi se ho entrambi i dispositivi accesi'
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> come visibili all'esterno da chiunque
<cristian_c> Cesare: hai provato solo col telefono?
<Cesare> si, ma non invia
<cristian_c> 'invia' che?
<Cesare> file immagini
<Cesare> rileva solo il pc
<Cesare> il pc non rileva il telefono
<Cesare> invece
<cristian_c> Cesare: ma prima devi accoppiare pc e telerono
<cristian_c> altrimenti non ha senso
<Cesare> ho fatto la ricerca dispositivi ma non rileva niente
<Cesare> dal pc
<Cesare> non sono accoppiati
<Cesare> carica sempre e basta
<Cesare> intendo il programmino bluetooth di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Cesare: ma scusa, l'hai collegato via cavo?
<cristian_c> ahhh, ok
<Cesare> no
<cristian_c> ripeto la domanda di prima
<Cesare> niente cavo
<cristian_c> Cesare: hai provato solo col telefono?
<Cesare> ho provato la ricerca con il telefono e trova il pc
<Cesare> ma il pc non trova il tel
<Cesare> quindi non comunicano
<cristian_c> Cesare: intendo, hai provato il pc con altri dispositivi bluetooth?
<Cesare> no
<cristian_c> #eallora
<Cesare> io ho solo il tel
<cristian_c> Cesare: apri un terminale
<Cesare> ok
<cristian_c> Cesare: rfkill list | pastebinit
<Cesare> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23501044/
<cristian_c> Cesare: dpkg -l | grep bluez | pastebinit
<Cesare> scusami tanto ma devo andare via, mi potresti aiutare un'altra volta3?3
<Cesare> scusami tanto
<Cesare> grazie comunque per l'aiuto
<cristian_c> Cesare: nessun problema, torna quando hai la possibilità
<cristian_c> spiigando bene il probema
<Cesare> grazie
<cristian_c> problema
<beppe74> salve non mi si apre ubuntu software
<cristian_c> beppe74: su quale ubuntu?
<beppe74> 16.04
<beppe74> vorrei scaricare la lingua russa
<beppe74> cirillico
<stefanokj> sera
<ukuntu> ciao a tutti, avrei un quesito... posso?
<ukuntu> c'è qualcuno?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | ukuntu
<ubot-it> ukuntu: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ukuntu> Come mai se lancio il comando per gli aggiornamenti da terminale me ne visualizza alcuni, mentre tramite "Aggiornamenti software" no?
<ukuntu> nessuno?
<cristian_c> !pazienza | ukuntu
<ubot-it> ukuntu: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<cristian_c> ukuntu: 'il comando per gli aggiornamenti da terminale' <- ovvero?
<ukuntu> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ukuntu> grazie
<cristian_c> ukuntu: 'me ne visualizza alcuni' <- in che senso?
<ukuntu> che mi visualizza pacchetti da aggiornare, mentre se lancio l'applicazione "Aggiornamenti software" mi da 'il software è aggiornato'
<cristian_c> ukuntu: se hai mandato aggiornamenti software dopo aver aggiornato da terminale, è normale che faccia così
<ukuntu> non ho aggiornato... ovviamente
<cristian_c> ukuntu: manda una schermata di entrambi
<ukuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23501449/
<ukuntu> Mentre l'applicazione degli aggiornamenti fa il controllo e poi apre una finestra con scritto "il software è aggiornato"
<cristian_c> I seguenti pacchetti saranno aggiornati: libprocps4 linux-firmware procps python3-distupgrade ubuntu-release-upgrader-core ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk
<cristian_c> interessante
<cristian_c> ukuntu: i pacchetti da aggiornare guarda caso sembrano proprio relativi al software del gestore aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> ukuntu: aggiorna questi pacchetti, riavvia e vedi come va
<ukuntu> volevo sapere come mai si comportava così
<cristian_c> ukuntu: ancora non lo so
<ukuntu> avevo provato a cambiare il server degli aggiornamenti da italiano a principale ma non era cambiato nulla
<cristian_c> ukuntu: pupi mandare: sudo apt-get update | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<cristian_c> ubuntulog: incolla qui la riga url
<ukuntu> mi domandavo se il comando da terminale facesse il controllo in server diversi
<cristian_c> ukuntu: incolla qui la riga url
<cristian_c> ukuntu: il gestore aggiornamenti sfrutta apt
<cristian_c> !apt | ukuntu
<ubot-it> ukuntu: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<cristian_c> !repository | ukuntu
<ubot-it> ukuntu: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<ukuntu> va bene dai non importa, grazie per il tempo, un saluto
<cristian_c> ukuntu: se non fornisci dati, non ti si può dire niente
<TC-94> buonasera a tutti. riuscite ad aiutarmi? ho i log del sistema enormi. superano i 180GB  e continuano a crescere nonostante non faccia nulla
<cristian_c> !dettagli | TC-94
<ubot-it> TC-94: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<TC-94> devo uscire. ho quasi esaurito la memoria.
<pippo> Buona sera a tutti ho un hard disk ntfs con all'interno alcune cartelle ho riavviato il pc con windows 10 e non mi riesce a leggere il contenuto di una cartella. Provo allora a riavviarlo con ubuntu e mi dice che ho un problema con la stessa cartella. Se lancio il comando ls -al come risultato ho d???????????     Qualcuno sa come posso recuperarla?
<pippo> ls: impossibile accedere a 'NomeCartella': Errore di input/output
<cristian_c> pippo: partizioni di windows sono gestite tramite strumenti windows
<cristian_c> *di windows
<pippo> d?????????? ? ?    ?       ?            ? Errori Dell 24.3.16
<pippo> d?????????? ? ?    ?       ?            ? Errori Dell 24.3.16
<pippo> cristian_c perdonami, ma nemmeno sotto windows riesco a far nulla, non mi fa leggere ne cancellare ecc...
<cristian_c> pippo: e cosa ti fa pensare che ubuntu ti permetta di farlo?
<pippo> allora ho sempre avuto quel disco con quella partizione, proprio perchè posso lavorare su entrambi i sistemi. Adesso ho questo problema
<cristian_c> pippo: i dischi hanno la cattiva abitudine di deteriorarsi
<cristian_c> non farci troppo affidamento
<pippo> bene
<pippo> hai una soluzione per recuperarla o cancellarla
<pippo> comunque non penso sia il danneggiamento fisico del disco
<cristian_c> pippo: sì, rivolgersi a personale specializzato per il recupero dati, se il disco è andato
<pippo> bye
<cristian_c> pippo: e le supposizioni senza dati precisi non servono a niente
<cristian_c> !chat | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<utente> ciao ragazzi
<utente> mi presento sono uno studente e mi sto gettando nel mondo di ubuntu
<f843d0> !ciao | utente
<ubot-it> utente: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<f843d0> !chat | utente
<ubot-it> utente: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alex69> dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento mi si è bloccato il computer per due volte
<f843d0> !dettagli | Alex69
<ubot-it> Alex69: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<teddino> Ciao a tutti, recentemente passato da Ubuntu 14.04 alla versione 16.04 ho un problema con server apache2,
<teddino> Caricando file html funzion correttamente, ma caricando file con estensione php mi ritorna messaggio d'errore: 403 Forbidden, qualcuno sa da cosa dipende? grazie e ciao
<teddino> Ciao a tutti, recentemente passato da Ubuntu 14.04 alla versione 16.04 ho un problema con server apache2: Caricando file html funzion correttamente, ma caricando file con estensione php mi ritorna messaggio d'errore: 403 Forbidden, qualcuno sa da cosa dipende? grazie e ciao
<f843d0> teddino: hai libapache2-mod-php installato? O se hai php7.0, il relativo pacchetto
<Cesare> ciao, c'è Cristian?
<Cesare> ho un problema con Bluetooth che non rileva i dispositivi, andrà settato ma non so come si fa
<Carlin0> !tizio | Cesare
<ubot-it> Cesare: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<Cesare> ok
<Cesare> tu puoi aiutarmi?
<Cesare> o qualcun altro?
<Carlin0> Cesare, cosa non ti è chiaro nella frase : rivolgiti al canale ?
<Cesare> è questo il canale giusto?
<Carlin0> Cesare, funziona così qui : tu entri ed esponi il problema e  se qualcuno sa aiutarti ed ha voglia lo fa
<Cesare> ok
<Cesare> c'è una guida che posso leggere?
<f843d0> !wiki | Cesare
<ubot-it> Cesare: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<Cesare> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-20
<escogito> salve, ho ubuntu sul mio portatile e mi chiede di aggiornarlo svuotando il cestio e rimuovendo le vecchie installazioni scrivendo sudo apt-get clean, non so dove scriverlo qualcuno mi aiuta?
<escogito> salve, ho ubuntu sul mio portatile e mi chiede di aggiornarlo svuotando il cestio e rimuovendo le vecchie installazioni scrivendo sudo apt-get clean, non so dove scriverlo qualcuno mi aiuta?
<escogito> salve, ho ubuntu sul mio portatile e mi chiede di aggiornarlo svuotando il cestio e rimuovendo le vecchie installazioni scrivendo sudo apt-get clean, non so dove scriverlo qualcuno mi aiuta?
<double_p> buongiorno
<double_p> ieri ho installato ubuntu in dual boot con l'opzione installa accanto a windows (solo che a posto di esserci scritto windows 10 c'era scritto windows boot manager) ma comunque il grub non parte, consigli?
<double_p> giorno, c'è qualcuno?
<nackinono> Buongiorno ragazzi. Ho appena scaricato e installato su un mio vecchio pc (Extensa 5220-Acer) il sistema operativo Lubuntu. Tutto a posto, peccato che non mi "legga" la scheda di rete, nel senso che non mi si accende il led del wi-fi e anche se collegato con la lan non parte internet. Come posso fare?
<nackinono> Ps: non ho mai usato questo sistema operativo, quindi sono proprio al buio totale
<cristian_c> nackinono: sei collegato via cavo?
<nackinono> SU quel pc si
<nackinono> però sto scrivendo da un altro
<cristian_c> nackinono: nessun problema, puoi tranquillamente consultare la documentazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !documentazione | nackinono
<ubot-it> nackinono: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> nackinono: collegati in chat dall'acer
<nackinono> Non c'è internet....
<nackinono> non si collega proprio
<nackinono> è quello il problema
<cristian_c> cristian_c> nackinono: sei collegato via cavo?
<cristian_c> <nackinono> SU quel pc si
<cristian_c> nackinono: mettiti d'accordo con te stesso ;)
<nackinono> Collegato fisicamente
<nackinono> Scusami.
<cristian_c> nackinono: quindi non va né via cavo né via wifi?
<nackinono> niente, morto
<cristian_c> nackinono: sul pc in questione, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> nackinono: e digita: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> nackinono: incolla il contenuto del terminale su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | nackinono
<ubot-it> nackinono: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> nackinono: in sessione di prova, prima di installare, hai riscontrato gli stessi problemi?
<cristian_c> e
<cristian_c> nackinono: quale lubuntu hai installato, in particolare?
<nackinono> Niente, non mi da altri segnali....ho installato la versione 16.04 che da di default il sito
<cristian_c> nackinono: hai fatto quanto richiesto?
<cristian_c> nackinono: e possibilmente, rispondi anche alle altre domande
<nackinono> Si, ho scritto che da terminale non mi da segnali
<nackinono> nel senso che ho dato quel comando e niente
<cristian_c> nackinono: quello che stai dicendo non ha senso
<cristian_c> nackinono: quel comando risponde sempre qualcosa
<nackinono> ahime, invece non risponde
<cristian_c> !image | nackinono
<ubot-it> nackinono: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> ehhhh
<anla> qualcuno può aiutarmi? sono disperato, ho installato sul portatile di mia sorella (datato) che ha XP, xubuntu. In versione LIVE, la risoluzione dello schermo era regolare , 1024X768, dopo 'installazione però me lo posiziona a 640X480 e non mi consente alcuna modifica. Ho reinstallato Xubunto per più volte ma sempre lo stesso. C'è modo di risolvere?
<anla>  tra l'altro leggo male anche adesso e spero di poter risolvere, grazie Angelo
<cristian_c> !dettagli | anla
<ubot-it> anla: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<anla> Versione Xubuntu 16.10, acer aspire 3630, ram 1gb + 2gb di swuap, altro non so come reperirli. Ho dimenticato di dire che sono poco pratico e me ne scuso.
<cristian_c> anla: allora apri un terminale, e digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> anla: dopodiché, digita: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<cristian_c> anla: l'ultimo comando restituisce un link, da incollare in canale
<anla> l'ultimo comando :http://paste.ubuntu.com non so come "incollarlo in canale"
<cristian_c> anla: non è un comando
<cristian_c> anla: se hai digitato il primo comando , ed è andato a segno, il secondo restituirà un link
<cristian_c> incolla il link in canale
<anla> è quello che ho scritto
<cristian_c> anla: il comando non restituisce quel link esatto
<anla> cosa vuol dire "incolla in canale?" come si fa?
<cristian_c> anla: il copia e incolla di link web è qualcosa che non dipende dal sistema operativo
<cristian_c> non occorre essere esperti ;)
<cristian_c> cristian_c> anla: dopodiché, digita: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<anla> CPU: Intel celeron M -1.50 Ghz, Ram 1 G. e 2G. di swaup, Scheda video NON so rilevarla, notebook Acer Aspire 3630
<cristian_c> anla: non hai incollato nessun link
<cristian_c> anla: forse non hai digitato neanche il comando
<anla> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1Vwp8kj1u5
<cristian_c> anla: e non potevi mandare direttamente il link al paste?
<cristian_c> invece che mandare un link con all'interno un altro link
<cristian_c> (tipo matrioska)
<anla> non so che cosè  il Paste
<cristian_c> anla: il comando restituisce un link, manda direttamente quello
<anla> scusate, non so come mandarlo! Non so come muovermi, sono alle primissime armi in materia
<cristian_c> anla: sei alle primissime armi con un pc?
<cristian_c> perché il copia è incolla di indirizzi è una delle prime cose che si fanno
<cristian_c> dubito che le persone trascrivano a mano gli indirizzi web
<anla> con le installazioni di programmi. Fino ad ora ho sempre usato Ubuntu che mi fornifa il Prof. Cantaro dell'istituto Majorana Gela
<cristian_c> anla: ubuntu remix non è una derivata ufficiale ubuntu
<cristian_c> qui non si da supporto ad essa
<anla> in questo caso mi serve supporto per Xubuntu
<anla> che ho montato a mia sorella
<cristian_c> anla: finché non incolli il link restituito dal comando , stiamo a girarci i pollici
<anla> su un vecchio acer aspire 3630
<anla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23505383/
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> non ci voleva molto
<anla> ci ho provato prima ma non ci riuscivo
<cristian_c> description: VGA compatible controller product: 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<cristian_c> mi dispiace, ma credo che il supporto alle sis sia stato tagliato dal kernel
<anla> che significa, devo rinunciare all'installazione?
<cristian_c> anla: o usi il sistema così com'è, oppure l'unica è provare una versione di xubuntu che lo supporta ancora, ma ancora per poco, come la 12.04
<anla> come posso scaricarla?
<cristian_c> anla: l'hardware è particolarmente vecchio, componenti del genere, se non usurati sono anche impossibili da reperire sul mercat, integri
<cristian_c> e più passa il tempo e meno il kernel supporta hardware stra-datato di 15 anni fa
<cristian_c> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<cristian_c> !precise
<ubot-it> Precise pangolin: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ | Kubuntu 12.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ | Iso in italiano: http://people.ubuntu.com/precise-it-i386/  http://people.ubuntu.com/precise-it-amd64/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes
<cristian_c> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> http://xubuntu.org/ - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<anla> Ok. Grazie molto gentili
<cristian_c> anla: dal sito di xubuntu, raggiungi i link per il download di Precise Pangolin 12.04
<cristian_c> anla: occhio però a scaricare 12.04 e 12.04.1, invece che 12.04.4
<cristian_c> che hanno kernel aggiornato
<cristian_c> !sis | anla, per tutto il resto
<ubot-it> anla, per tutto il resto: Driver per schede grafiche SiS: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari
<Cesare> Salve, ho un problema con il bluetooth, non trova il mio tel. e quindi non posso accoppiarli. Uso una chiavetta bluetooth usb.
<Cesare> scusate, non sono pratico, uso ubuntu da 3 giorni
<cristian_c> Cesare: hai fatto quanto chiesto ieri?
<Cesare> si, ma non mi ricordo più
<Cesare> cos devo digitare sul terminale
<cristian_c> cristian_c	Cesare: dpkg -l | grep bluez | pastebinit	16:10
<cristian_c> Cesare: dpkg -l | grep bluez | pastebinit
<double_p> ciao cristian
<cristian_c> Cesare: il secondo
<double_p> ho fatto come dicevi tu, ovvero installare ubuntu "accanto a windows 10"
<double_p> ma nulla da fare, il grub non compare
<Cesare> mi dice, pacchetto no trovato e non compare il link
<cristian_c> double_p: quale opzione hai scelto nel menù di installazione?
<double_p> la cosa che mi fa strano è che non compare la voce "è stato rilevato windows 10" ma bensì è stato rilevato windows boot manager...
<double_p> ho scelto quella che mi hai detto tu, in modo che facesse tutto da se
<cristian_c> Cesare: sicuro di aver digitato il secondo?
<Cesare> si
<Cesare> ho provato due volte
<cristian_c> Cesare: sudo apt-get install -y bluez-utils | pastebinit
<Cesare> https://thepasteb.in/p/Wnhz17yx6w6fV
<cristian_c> double_p: manda una schermata di gparted
<double_p> ho riformattato tutto
<cristian_c> Cesare: incolla solo il link risultante dal comando
<cristian_c> double_p: manda una schermata di gparted
<double_p> quali potrebbero essere i problemi così a naso?
<cristian_c> double_p: manda una schermata di gparted
<Cesare> ho problemi con la password perchè la tastiera fa capricci
<Cesare> non funziona tanto bene
<Cesare> i pacchetti bluez ce l'ho tutti
<Cesare> anche blueman
<cristian_c> Cesare: la password contiene mauscole o caratteri speciali?
<Cesare> etc
<Cesare> tutto minuscolo
<cristian_c> Cesare: e allora non hai mandato bene il comando di prima
<cristian_c> Cesare: dpkg -l | grep bluez | pastebinit
<Cesare> il problema è la tastiera che ha un tasto che non funziona bene
<Cesare> e mi manda in tilti tutto
<cristian_c> Cesare: il pc è vecchio?
<Cesare> no
<Cesare> è un notebook
<Cesare> acer 5538
<Cesare> non vecchissimo
<Cesare> via
<cristian_c> Cesare: non vecchissimo quanto?
<Cesare> 7o 8 anni
<Cesare> la tastiera la devo cambiare
<cristian_c> quindi vecchio
<Cesare> si
<cristian_c> Cesare: procurati una tastiera che funziona
<cristian_c> che altrimenti ha poco senso dare supporto in queste condizioni
<Cesare> hai ragione
<Cesare> prima andava bene
<Cesare> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23506164/
<Cesare> ecco ora va
<cristian_c> Cesare: hai detto di avere solo il telefono col bluetooth
<Cesare> si
<Cesare> con windows andava tutto
<Cesare> i pacchetti bluez era già installati
<Cesare> io ho aggiunto blueman
<Cesare> leggendo qualcosa qua e là
<Cesare> però ancora non va
<cristian_c> Cesare: il gestore bluetooth è già installato in modo predefinito
<Cesare> tutto senza fili chiaramente
<Cesare> no
<Cesare> chiavetta esterna
<cristian_c> hai ubuntu licio o derivata?
<cristian_c> Cesare: 'chiavetta esterna'?
<Cesare> usb chiavetta bluetooth
<Cesare> ho ubuntu 16.04
<cristian_c> quindi non è bluetooth integrato
<Cesare> no
<Cesare> ho ubuntuo 16.04
<cristian_c> il gestore bluetooth è già preinstallato in ubuntu
<cristian_c> non serve aggiungerne un altro
<Cesare> si
<Cesare> quello l'ho trovato quando ho installato il sistema
<Cesare> poi ho aggiunto blueman
<Cesare> ce ne ho due
<Cesare> ora
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> Cesare: apri un terminale
<Cesare> ok
<cristian_c> Cesare: digita: bluetoothctl
<Cesare> https://thepasteb.in/p/GZhWrxLYzBlCV
<Cesare> c'è una sequenza di numeri
<cristian_c> Cesare: digita: power on
<Cesare> dice invalid comand
<Cesare> https://thepasteb.in/p/Elh1wr6mp1XIm
<Cesare> scusa un errore
<Cesare> ora mi compare questo
<TC-94> ciao a tutti, sono sempre alle prese con lo stesso problema: i file di log arrivano quasi a 200GB
<Cesare> te l'ho inviato nel link sopra
<cristian_c> Cesare: non hai mandato nulla di nuovo
<cristian_c> Cesare: digita: power on
<Carlin0> TC-94, ce lo riassumi brevemente ?
<TC-94> ciao,
<cristian_c> TC-94: e ti ricordi cosa ti è stato detto ieri?
<TC-94> ieri nulla, sono dovuto uscire per via delle dimensioni che continuavano a crescere
<TC-94> ho letto che finito lo spazio il kernel scrive su disco rovinandolo e sono uscito
<TC-94> dunque
<cristian_c> cristian_c	!dettagli | TC-94	17:35
<Cesare> https://thepasteb.in/p/GZhWrxL6pwJhV
<cristian_c> !dettagli | TC-94
<ubot-it> TC-94: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<TC-94> poco tempo prima un utente di mi detto che i file di log arrivano a dimensioni troppo grandi, ora vi elenco i dati
<cristian_c> Cesare: ma avevi chiuso e riaperto il terminale?
<Cesare> si
<TC-94> ubuntu 16.10, intelcore i-7 6700
<cristian_c> Cesare: e no
<cristian_c> Cesare: bluetoothctl
<TC-94> 8gb ram, nvidia gt730
<Cesare> fatto
<cristian_c> TC-94: ok
<cristian_c> TC-94: quale file di log assume dimensioni abnormi?
<cristian_c> Cesare: power on
<cristian_c> Cesare: non chiudere il terminake
<cristian_c> *terminale
<TC-94> kernlog 99GB
<Cesare> mi compare invalid comand
<cristian_c> Cesare: non chiudere il terminake
<cristian_c> Cesare: perché l'hai fatto?
<Cesare> ok
<TC-94> SYSLOG1 90GB
<cristian_c> Cesare: se continui a non seguire, non se ne esce
<Cesare> ok
<cristian_c> TC-94: ls -l /var/log | pastebinit
<Carlin0> TC-94, ma hai letto cosa contengono ?
<cristian_c> Cesare: bluetoothctl
<cristian_c> Cesare: poi power on
<cristian_c> Cesare: il tutto chiaramente senza chiudere mai il terminale, a meno che non te lo si dica esplicitamente
<TC-94> ora posto
<Cesare> aspetta è la tastiera che fa casino
<TC-94> no, non sono riuscito, non li apre sono troppo grandi
<Cesare> scusami tanto
<Cesare> nel terminale la stringa iniziale mi si allunga
<Cesare> senza che io dia ilcomando
<TC-94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23506262/
<Cesare> facciamo cos' , riavvio tutto
<Cesare> e vedo se mi dà ancora problemi
<cristian_c> Cesare: il punto è che forse ubuntu è troppo pesante per il tuo pc
<Cesare> io usavo windows 7
<cristian_c> Cesare: se riscontri rallentamenti o latenze molto grandi
<Cesare> rallentamenti no
<cristian_c> Cesare: bene, ma ubuntu è un sistema del 2016
<Carlin0> TC-94, ma hai pasticciato il kernel ?
<Cesare> un pochino semmai
<cristian_c> che non è assoluamente pensato per macchine datate
<cristian_c> almeno nella sua variante liscia
<TC-94> non so neppure cosa sia qunidi non so che dirti. non ho toccato mai nulla. l'ho aperto 3volte
<TC-94> ubuntu intendo
<Cesare> a me sembra che giri abbastanza bene
<cristian_c> TC-94: facciamo una cosa
<Carlin0> e in 3 volte che l'hai aperto sei arrivato a capire che i log diventavano abnormi
<Cesare> magari qualche rallentamento ogni tanto
<cristian_c> TC-94: il problema in sessione di prova si verifica?
<cristian_c> e con quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Cesare: per macchine così datate meglio lubuntu
<TC-94> sessione di prova che intendi? farlo girare live?
<cristian_c> TC-94: sì
<cristian_c> TC-94: quale ubuntu hai?
<TC-94> 16.10
<TC-94> in sess di prova no. mi diceva, con 16.04 errore interno. ho disintallato e messo la più recnete versione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> TC-94: in live si verificano problemi del genere?
<TC-94> no.
<cristian_c> TC-94: 16.10 in live intendo
<Cesare> va bene, cercherò di informarmi
<TC-94> no
<cristian_c> !lubuntu | Cesare
<ubot-it> Cesare: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<TC-94> con 16.10
<TC-94> con 16.10 no
<cristian_c> Cesare: se la tastiera funziona,in questo momento  ti si può dare una mano per il bluetooth
<cristian_c> Cesare: altrimenti diventa impraticabile
<Cesare> provo ad riavviare
<cristian_c> TC-94: e allora, fai partire il supporto in sessione di prova e collegati qui in chat
<TC-94> ok.
<TC-94> eccomi. non trovavo la chiavetta con ubuntu. no, nessun problema
<TC-94> come non detto
<TC-94> avviso this computer has only 0 bytes remaning
<f843d0> TC-94: prima di realizzare il supporto di installazione, hai controllato l'MD5?
<f843d0> !md5sum | TC-94
<ubot-it> TC-94: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<TC-94> si corrisponde
<TC-94> sisi, corrisponde
<f843d0> TC-94: ci sono altri sistemi operativi sulla macchina?
<TC-94> si, windows. ma gira su hd mentre ubuntu su ssd
<f843d0> TC-94: e l'altro sistema operativo funziona correttamente?
<TC-94> si
<f843d0> TC-94: se il problema si presenta anche in live (in cui sembra abbia saturato la RAM), il problema non sono sicuramente i dischi
<TC-94> come controllo quanta ne occupa
<f843d0> TC-94: free -m
<f843d0> TC-94: il sistema ora è usabile e connesso ad Internet? Riesci ad aprire un Browser, ora?
<TC-94> totale 7908 used 994 free 1335 shared 4059
<TC-94> si sono qui con firefox
<f843d0> TC-94: realizza un paste con ls -lh /var/log/
<f843d0> !paste | TC-94
<ubot-it> TC-94: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<TC-94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23506404/
<TC-94> i log del kernel hanno ora dimensioni ragionevoli. me li indica da 2GB
<Cesare> Cristian, scusami tanto ma ancora ho dei problemi. Ci sentiamo un'altra  volta grazie comunque per la disponibilità
<TC-94> anche syslog non mi supera i 2gb
<Carlin0> 2 gb di log per un OS appena avviato so tantissimi
<TC-94> ah..be comunque rispetto ai 100 di uno su cui non ho installato nulla ed ho aperto si e no 10 volte
<f843d0> TC-94: facci un paste di: tail -n 5000 /var/log/syslog
<TC-94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23506448/
<Carlin0> Nov 20 14:01:03 ubuntu kernel: [  102.449525] pcieport 0000:00:1c.6: PCIe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Physical Layer, id=00e6(Receiver ID)
<Carlin0> Nov 20 14:01:03 ubuntu kernel: [  102.449526] pcieport 0000:00:1c.6:   device [8086:a116] error status/mask=00000001/00002000
<Carlin0> ce sto errore ricorrente
<Carlin0> è lui che genera i log enormi
<TC-94> quale protrebbe essere la soluzione _ .non mi fa il p interrogativo.
<Carlin0> tocca prima capire qual'è il problema per trovare una soluzione
<Carlin0> cmq questo output conferma una mia idea bislacca che avevo buttato lì : forse è un problema di hardware
<TC-94> non se serva. comunque l ssd non e di fabbrica, l-ho montato io
<f843d0> TC-94: ci pubblichi anche sudo lshw ?
<f843d0> TC-94: vediamo su PCIe chi c'è
<TC-94> quando migrai microsoft dal hd all ssd mi diede un problema con scritto KERNLE PANIC
<TC-94> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23506489/
<f843d0> TC-94: allora, prova con le seguenti operazioni. Dovrai riavviare la live, e quindi annotati la procedura...
<fabio_cc> buongiorno
<f843d0> TC-94: prima di selezionare "Prova Ubuntu senza installare", premi F6, e poi ESC. Ciò dovrebbe consentirti di editare la stringa di avvio del sistema. Dopo "-- " (lo vedrai, senza quotation marks), inserisci (sempre senza quotation marks) "pci=noaer".
<f843d0> TC-94: una volta fatto, avvia la live e torna qui. Se hai dei dubbi, chiedi.
<TC-94> quando rifaro il riavvio le impostazioni della tastiera saranno quelle classiche perch non saprei fare l-uguale
<TC-94> con questo layout
<f843d0> TC-94: l'uguale dovrebbe essere a destra dello 0, confermi?
<TC-94> si. con le normali impostazioni ma se ora premo uguale esce> )
<f843d0> TC-94: leggi bene, non ho detto di fare Shift+0
<f843d0> TC-94: ho detto di premere proprio il tasto a destra dello 0, credo '
<TC-94> -
<f843d0> TC-94: ancora il prossimo allora, è li vicino
<TC-94> ok si = trovato grazie provo subito
<f843d0> TC-94: gerne, in bocca al lupo, ti aspettiamo
<tc-94> eccomi
<f843d0> tc-94: aggiunto pci=noaer?
<tc-94> si
<f843d0> tc-94: vediamo ora il paste di ls -lh /var/log, per piacere
<tc-94> cosa devo controllare=
<tc-94> eccolo
<f843d0> tc-94: per non farti impazzire, ora che sei in live, lancia setxkbmap -layout it
<f843d0> tc-94: la tastiera ti torna mappata su standard italiano
<f843d0> !paste | tc-94
<ubot-it> tc-94: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tc-94> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23506573/
<tc-94> grazie modifico subito
<tc-94> l errore e uscito di nuovo
<tc-94> il comando per tastiera non lo prende = Error loading new keyboard description
<tc-94> non fa niente la risistemeremo dopo
<fabio_cc> tc-94, prova solamente setxkbmap it
<tc-94> restituisce la stessa stringa di errore
<f843d0> tc-94: puoi farci il paste di cat /proc/cmdline ?
<f843d0> tc-94: o copiaci direttamente se è una sola riga
<tc-94> BOOT_IMAGE=/casper/vmlinuz.efi file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet splash ---
<f843d0> tc-94: uhm, come vedi anche tu, non figura pci=noaer
<f843d0> tc-94: il parametro non è attivo
<f843d0> tc-94: tu l'avevi visto comparire nella schermata principale dell'installer?
<tc-94> ho premuto f6 POI esc ed ho premuto invio
<f843d0> tc-94: eh no, dovevi anche premere pci=noaer
<tc-94> no nulla  continuava a riuscirmi grub dopo aver digitato il comando pci=noaer
<f843d0> tc-94: tu vedevi così? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Boot-F6-Other-Manual.png
<tc-94> sisi lho scritto
<tc-94> no
<tc-94> continua a ricomparire GRUB
<f843d0> tc-94: no aspetta, come GRUB? Non hai avviato da supporto di installazione?
<tc-94> si da chiavetta usb
<tc-94> dopo i 2 -- ho premuto f6 ed esc
<tc-94> poi ho digitato pci=noaer
<tc-94> ed ho premuto invio
<f843d0> tc-94: eri in questa schermata? http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1354180067.png
<tc-94> si
<f843d0> tc-94: ok, per la cronaca, non è GRUB :)
<tc-94> ok scusa ahah
<tc-94> non sono molto pratico con ubuntu e terminologia
<tc-94> ritento
<tc-94> p.int.
<f843d0> tc-94: se ti trovi meglio, puoi seguire direttamente https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD_Boot_Option_Configuration_Line
<f843d0> tc-94: tu devi fare comparire pci=noaer in fondo alla lista dei parametri
<cristian_c> tc-94: e possibilmente manda una schermata della modifica fatta prima di proseguire con il boot
<tc-94> come si fa a mandare una schermata della modifica
<cristian_c> !image | tc-94
<ubot-it> tc-94: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti ho problemi di audio non riesco a sentire nulla anche se i volumi sono tutti attivi, dopo un controllo con lspci abbiamo messo da live 16.10 ma ancora niente, qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano_
<lusuhard> ?
<cristian_c> 'abbiamo'?
<lusuhard> cristian_c io e il mio amico qui a fianco a me
<cristian_c> lusuhard: plurale maieastatis? ;)
<lusuhard> cristian_c il mio amico immaginario, ovviametne
<cristian_c> !dettagli | lusuhard
<ubot-it> lusuhard: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> lusuhard: benissimo :D
<lusuhard> cristian_c non ricordo quale comando da terminale, se lspci o altro
<f843d0> lusuhard: non esiste un comando unico che provveda tutte queste informazioni. Il PC è il tuo, dovresti sapere queste informazioni :)
<f843d0> lusuhard: buona parte dell'hardware lo trovi tramite sudo lshw. Ma per UEFI, il gioco si complica. Benchè in genere sudo parted -l può rispondere al quesito.
<lusuhard> cmq amd64 xubuntu 15.10 dual core 2gb ram
<lusuhard> audio integrato\
<lusuhard> con motherboard asus\
<f843d0> lusuhard: e anche la panoramica del problema è piuttosto soggettiva. Problema audio... volumi... ALSA, Pulseaudio? Collegato a Jack output, vuoi usare HDMI?
<f843d0> lusuhard: vediamo di impegnarci da entrambe le parti
<lusuhard> f843d0 adesso lancio lshw
<f843d0> lusuhard: dual core ti sembra marca e modello?
<f843d0> lusuhard: la scheda video dov'è?
<fabio_cc> lusuhard, per ubuntu 15.10 e derivate è scaduto il supporto
<lusuhard> f843d0 https://paste.ubuntu.com/23506734/
<f843d0> 16:09:38< f843d0> lusuhard: buona parte dell'hardware lo trovi tramite sudo lshw. Ma per UEFI, il gioco si complica. Benchè in genere sudo parted -l può rispondere al quesito.
<f843d0> 16:11:49< fabio_cc> lusuhard, per ubuntu 15.10 e derivate è scaduto il supporto
<f843d0> lusuhard: notiamo magari sudo lshw, e nel tuo output, WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<lusuhard> f843d0 ho postato il pastebin del mio hw... cmq il pc e' vecchiotto ma l'audio ha sempre funzionato fino all'ultimo aggiornamento
<fabio_cc> lusuhard, non puoi ottenere supporto per una versione non più supportata, a meno che non ti sia sbagliato con la versione: metti su pastebin il risultato di lsb_release -a
<lusuhard> fabio_cc dice 16.10
<fabio_cc> lusuhard, ecco, ok
<lusuhard> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23506765/
<f843d0> lusuhard: restano aperti un sacco di quesiti a cui dovresti rispondere nel tuo interesse.
<f843d0> 16:10:46< f843d0> lusuhard: e anche la panoramica del problema è piuttosto soggettiva. Problema audio... volumi... ALSA, Pulseaudio? Collegato a Jack output, vuoi usare HDMI?
<lusuhard> f843d0 allora collegato in qualsiasi modo possibile tutti i jack e le cuffie che avevo funzionanti all'uscita verde, niente da fare, also mixer e pulseaudio sembrano a posto ma possiamo ricontrollare insieme. non ho uscita hdmi solo jack
<f843d0> lusuhard: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> lusuhard: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<lusuhard> si ce l'ho gia'
<f843d0> lusuhard: eh, il secondo manca a noi
<lusuhard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23506790/
<TC-94> problemi.
<TC-94> ho riavviato da live
<TC-94> o premuto e per editare un comando
<TC-94> ho inserito pci=noaer
<f843d0> TC-94: perchè premere e?
<f843d0> TC-94: dovevi premere F6 e poi ESC
<TC-94> ho fatto un po di prove
<TC-94> lo premuto ed ero da capo
<TC-94> grub..
<TC-94> senza nessuna modifica
<TC-94> con e mi dava l'output
<f843d0> lusuhard: sudo amixer -q | pastebinit
<f843d0> lusuhard: sudo cat /proc/asound/cards | pastebinit
<TC-94> comunque quando ho provato a riavviare microsoft non funzionava neanche quello
<lusuhard> f843d0 il primo da errore no such file or dir
<lusuhard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23506810/ il secondo\
<f843d0> lusuhard: dpkg -l | grep alsa | pastebinit
<lusuhard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23506822/
<f843d0> TC-94: hai un adattatore PCIe per il Wifi su questo sistema desktop, corretto?
<TC-94> si sono connesso in wifi
<f843d0> TC-94: no, intendo dire, hai una scheda apposita installata sulla Piastra Madre, PCIe, per offrirti il Wifi, confermi?
<f843d0> lusuhard: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<lusuhard> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/23506831/
<TC-94> si confermo
<TC-94> ho cancellato i vecchi file di log
<f843d0> TC-94: ok, a livello di GNU/Linux, il problema era derivante da quella scheda. Potresti provare a rimuoverla, ed impiegare la connessione via cavo per ottenere connettività.
<TC-94> la via cavo non posso, non ce lìho
<TC-94> posso provare a rimuoverla ma non potrei connetermi
<f843d0> TC-94: questa operazione, dovrebbe risolvere l'eccessivo logging per GNU/Linux. E potenzialmente risolvere i problemi che stai riscontrando.
<f843d0> TC-94: puoi provare, e farci sapere.
<TC-94> quindi se comperassi una diversa scheda?
<TC-94> e la sostituissi
<f843d0> TC-94: intanto cominciamo a vedere come va senza. Sul poi, le strade sono infinite.
<TC-94> ?
<f843d0> lusuhard: sudo lsmod | grep -i snd | pastebinit
<TC-94> se la sostituissi con un altra scheda? il problema non è detto che sparirebbee? gisuto
<lusuhard> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/23506844/
<f843d0> 16:30:32< f843d0> TC-94: intanto cominciamo a vedere come va senza. Sul poi, le strade sono infinite.
<TC-94> ok proverò. grazie  a tutti.
<f843d0> lusuhard: sfortunatamente, l'hardware è talmente vecchio che potrebbe essere uscito dal supporto
<f843d0> lusuhard: versioni più vecchie del kernel potrebbero riconoscerti la scheda e funzionare propriamente
<lusuhard> f843d0 posso risolvere con una versione ls 'antica'?
<lusuhard> lts
<f843d0> lusuhard: potenzialmente si
<f843d0> lusuhard: magari la 14.04 o la 12.04 (che sarà supportata ancora per poco)
<lusuhard> provo a scaricare l'ultima funzionante che mi ricordo
<f843d0> lusuhard: puoi trovare un compromesso acquistando una scheda audio USB, supportata dal kernel/ALSA framework della LTS più recente
<lusuhard> f843d0 grazie vedro'
<Ferruz> Salve, ho installato ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.13.0-93 generic i686) su toshiba satellite L735 -10c. Dopo un aggiornamento, non si riavvia e compare l'errore:Mancano tutti i pacchetti della shell
<fabio_cc> Ferruz, il kernel che indichi non è sicuramente di ubuntu 16.04.1
<fabio_cc> Ferruz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Linux_kernel_4.4
<Ferruz> Grazie! Provo a capirci qualcosa, non saprei come installare il 4.4
<fabio_cc> Ferruz, non ho detto che lo devi installare
<fabio_cc> Ferruz, ti sto dicendo che non puoi avere quel kernel su ubuntu 16.04
<fabio_cc> a meno che tu non abbia pacioccato il sistema
<cristian_c> Ferruz: apri un terminake
<cristian_c> terminale
<Ferruz> Finora no, mi limito a leggere le guide quando ho qualche malfunzionamento.
<Ferruz> Ok, fatto
<fabio_cc> Ferruz, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> 'le guide'
<fabio_cc> Ferruz, fatto?
<Ferruz> Installato pastebinit
<fabio_cc> Ferruz, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<fabio_cc> Ferruz, uname -a | pastebinit
<fabio_cc> Ferruz, incolla i link in canale
<Ferruz> Non riesco a incollare perchè uso il tablet per questa chat, dal pc non riesco a fare nulla a parte il terminale
<Ferruz> Che info riscrivo in particolare?
<fabio_cc> Ferruz, copia il link che ti restituisce il comando a mano
<Ferruz> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/23507050/
<fabio_cc> Ferruz, ora l'altro comando
<Ferruz> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/23507074/
<fabio_cc> Ferruz, hai installato tu il kernel 3.13
<fabio_cc> Ferruz, perché?
<Ferruz> Non saprei, forse nell'aggiornamento ho fatto qualche errore? Anche la versione 16.04 è stato un update
<fabio_cc> Ferruz, quindi hai avanzato di versione
<Ferruz> Esatto
<fabio_cc> Ferruz, cat /var/log/installer/media-info | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Ferruz: l'avanzamento di release non è consigliato
<Ferruz> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/23507129
<cristian_c> può dare un discreto numero di problemi, se l'utente ha messo mano al sistema
<stone84> ciao ho un problema grave ad installare Ubuntu o Kubuntu
<cristian_c> meglio fare un'installazione pulita
<stone84> ho comperato un nuovo HD ho cambiato macchina ed architettura CPU
<fabio_cc> Ferruz, se hai bisogno di recuperare i dati, avvia da live usb o dvd per effettuare un backup
<stone84> inserisco il disco di Ubuntu LTS e, invece di avviarsi
<stone84> parte una schermata con una serie di rettangoli e un errore grafico palese
<fabio_cc> !dettagli | stone84
<ubot-it> stone84: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> stone84: 'il disco di ubuntu lts' <- come l'hai fatto?
<Ferruz> Ok, grazie fabio e grazie cristian!
<fabio_cc> Ferruz, prego
<stone84> scarico l'iso e lo installo
<stone84> e lo masterizzo
<stone84> ora sto provando la 16.10
<cristian_c> stone84: hai verificato l'integrità del file .iso?
<stone84> sisi verificata
<stone84> ho provato a mettere anche un altra versione scaricata prima
<stone84> non si avvia nulla parte una schermata di errore grafico
<stone84> tutti rettangoli strani privi di significato
<cristian_c> stone84: spiega esattamente tutti i passaggi del boot che ti appaiono sullo schermo
<stone84> non appare nulla. l'hd è nuovo e non inizializzato
<cristian_c> stone84: come hai verificato l'integrità?
<stone84> winmd5sum
<cristian_c> stone84: che c'entra l'hard disk? Stiamo parlando del dvd
<stone84> e sto provando anche altre versioni che, su un altri pc, almeno partivano in LIVE
<stone84> nessuna versione parte su questo pc
<cristian_c> stone84: spiega esattamente tutti i passaggi del boot che ti appaiono sullo schermo
<cristian_c> del dvd
<stone84> isolinux 6.3 ecc ecc
<stone84> rettangolo con omino con le braccia aperte
<stone84> schermo nero
<cristian_c> stone84: beh, aloora
<stone84> cursore lampeggiante
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<stone84> kubuntu ora sta partendo però
<cristian_c> stone84: non l'hai letta vero? ;)
<stone84> vediamo fin dove arriva
<stone84> il consiglio dell'amministratore?
<cristian_c> ?
<stone84> nulla! di nuovo errore di schermo
<cristian_c> stone84: non l'hai letta vero? ;)
<stone84> cosa non l'ho letto
<stone84> letta scusami
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> stone84: al secondo link
<stone84> ok, del secondo link cosa dovrei leggere in particolare
<cristian_c> stone84: tutto
<cristian_c> stone84: visto che è la guida cardine per chi vuole installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> *voglia
<cristian_c> e avresti dovuto leggerla, prima di avventurartici
<stone84> senti cristian_c, io per ben 10 volte ho installato Ubuntu e Kubuntu
<stone84> e per tutte queste volte si è presentato un errore grafico che mi è stato indicato come mancanza di driver.
<cristian_c> stone84: ma non hai letto la guida
<stone84> l'ho letta la guita
<stone84> guida
<stone84> certo che l'ho letta!
<cristian_c> che ti spiegava esattamente cosa fare nel caso che ti si presenta adesso
<stone84> intendo lo schermo con l'errore grafico?
<stone84> nella guida non se ne fa riferimento alcuno
<cristian_c> Avviando il computer dal supporto di installazione verrà visualizzata la schermata sottostante.
<cristian_c> o hai un bios classico o sei in modalità legacy
<stone84> bios classico
<cristian_c> infatti
<cristian_c> stone84: non le hai viste le schermate della guida, che dici di aver letto?
<stone84> no, fino a 5 minuti fa il pc non mostrava nessuna schermata della guida
<stone84> si bloccava moolto prima
<stone84> comunque, sarei arrivato alla fase di settaggio delle partizioni
<stone84> non so ne come ne perchè
<stone84> consigli su come sceglierle considerando il disco totalmente vergine?
<cristian_c> stone84: peccato che prima tu abbia scritto:
<cristian_c> stone84> rettangolo con omino con le braccia aperte
<stone84> si
<cristian_c> appunto
<stone84> dopo questo lo schermo diventava
<akis24> stone84: di che pc parliamo intanto caratteristiche ?
<stone84> diventava tutto a righe con un palese errore grafico
<stone84> intel i5
<stone84> 8 gb ram
<cristian_c> stone84: e non hai premuto un tasto o esc nella schermata:
<cristian_c> stone84> rettangolo con omino con le braccia aperte
<stone84> nulla
<cristian_c> ?
<stone84> non ho premuto nulla
<cristian_c> #eallora
<stone84> ed allora cosa?
<akis24> stone84: usi usb o disco live ?
<cristian_c> stone84: giunto su quella schermata, se vuoi andare avanti, ptemi un tasto
<cristian_c> *premi
<stone84> disco live
<akis24> stone84: verificato md5sum del file scaricato ?
<stone84> akis24, sisis verificato
<stone84> allora, vi prego di seguirmi, ricomincio da capo
<stone84> insierito disco di Ubuntu
<cristian_c> stone84: non è necessario
<akis24> stone84:  fermo e segui noi
<stone84> logo con i puntini
<cristian_c> stone84: una volta arrivato sulla schermata
<cristian_c> stone84> rettangolo con omino con le braccia aperte
<cristian_c> stone84: giunto su quella schermata, se vuoi andare avanti, ptemi un tasto
<stone84> a me è andato avanti da solo
<cristian_c> possibilmente esc
<stone84> instantaneamente
<cristian_c> stone84: ma hai detto
<cristian_c> stone84> schermo nero
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> stone84: beh, aloora
<cristian_c> <stone84> cursore lampeggiante
<cristian_c> stone84: e tu anticipa lo schermo nero, con destrezza
<cristian_c> e velocità
<stone84> allora
<stone84> dopo lo schermo a righe
<stone84> si è avviato ubuntu
<stone84> con scelta del Live o dell'Installazione
<cristian_c> bene
<stone84> guidatemi voi ora per cortesia
<cristian_c> !dettagli | stone84
<ubot-it> stone84: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> stone84: dettagli precisi
<stone84> intel i5 scheda grafica Asus ma non ricordo il modello
<stone84> hd 1TB vergine
<cristian_c> stone84: dettagli precisi
<stone84> piastra madre asus p7p554
<cristian_c> stone84: scheda grafica integrata o dedicata?
<stone84> dedicat
<stone84> dedicata
<cristian_c> quindi su slot pci
<cristian_c> e che scheda è?
<stone84> sisi
<stone84> un attimo
<cristian_c> stone84: hai collegato il monitor/tv direttamente alla porta sulla scheda video dedicata?
<stone84> si
<stone84> non trovo il modello
<stone84> della scheda video
<cristian_c> stone84: ma il pc è tuo?
<stone84> si
<cristian_c> e non hai scatola/documentazione di esso o suoi componenti?
<stone84> ma non ricordo il modello
<cristian_c> o manco uno scontrino/fattura
<stone84> risale a 6 anni fa
<f843d0> stone84: certe informazioni sono vitali. Perchè ad esempio per bypassare qualche rogna grafica, potrebbe essere necessario nomodeset come parametro al kernel
<cristian_c> stone84: neanche la marca?
<stone84> Asus con chip ati
<stone84> non posso aprire la riga di comando e vedere se stesso Ubuntu la identifica?
<stone84> almeno nel nome
<f843d0> stone84: se arrivi a un sistema funzionante, si
<stone84> mi trovo alla schermata di scelta tra prova ed installa
<f843d0> stone84: ma da come dici, si blocca "con rettangoli"
<f843d0> stone84: e se fai "prova" ?
<stone84> sono andato oltre i rettangoli, ma non so se si ripresenteranno
<f843d0> stone84: parliamoci chiaro, se hai riesumato un PC vecchio di 6 anni e ti si presentano situazioni random, l'hardware è andato
<stone84> non è riesumato
<stone84> il pc funziona perfettamente con win7
<stone84> comunque sto nella schermata live
<stone84> dove devo andare per ottenere i dati del sistema?
<f843d0> stone84: ecco, allora avvia win7 e dacci le informazioni
<f843d0> stone84: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> stone84: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<f843d0> stone84: incolla il link che viene generato dall'ultimo comando
<stone84> ho aperto la shell ma mi chede il login
<stone84> cosa inserisco
<krabador> user e pass
<krabador> come sempre
<krabador> e sempre sarà
<f843d0> stone84: in un sistema live? Ti chiede le credenziali? Ma non credo proprio
<akis24> qualcosa non torna magari se ci dice cosa sta' provando da live
<stone84> mi esce la richiesta di credenziali
<krabador> se in live vengono chieste credenziali, ci sono problemi con il supporto di installazione fatto, o con l'hardware
<krabador> in ogni caso, in ubuntu , è
<krabador> user = ubuntu
<krabador> pass =
<krabador> nel senso di niente.
<stone84> ok
<stone84> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23507411/
<stone84> ecco il risultato
<stone84> la scheda dovrebbe essere ATI Radeon HD 4670
<stone84> distribuita dall'ASUS
<stone84> comunque a titolo infomativo è questo lo schermo che si presentava all'avvio: https://postimg.org/image/587wx3ej5/
<akis24> stone84: quindi la live si è avviata regolarmente comunque giusto ?
<stone84> comunque si
<stone84> non so come ma si
<akis24> stone84: lo schermo con quella schermata da live potrebbe essere dovuto al cambio di risoluzione .. e basta
<stone84> spero
<stone84> dopo aver installato varie versioni su un altro pc
<stone84> lo schermo diventava in quel modo
<stone84> e tutto si bloccava
<stone84> comunque, come posso tornare alla live e iniziare l'installazione?
<akis24> stone84: buon proseguimento allora visto che sai come fare puoi anche continuare l'installazione dal desktop
<stone84> vorrei solo un aiuto sul partizionamento
<akis24> stone84: quando avvierai l'installer avrai le varie opzioni oppure apri gparted da live e preparimanualmente le o la partizione necessaria almeno una in ext4 e punto di mount /
<stone84> ti posso chiedere di seguirmi in questo passaggio
<krabador> stone84, lo si è sempre fatto qui dentro
<krabador> preoccupati di impegnarti a seguire cio' che ti viene detto.
<stone84> ok, come torno alla live
<stone84> ok krabador, farò tutto alla lettera
<akis24> stone84: apri gparted e posta uno screen
<akis24> !image | stone84
<ubot-it> stone84: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<stone84> sto ancora nella shell, mi dice che gparted non può essere aperta
<akis24> stone84: hai riavviato ?
<krabador> non sembra sia qui dentro dalla live..
<stone84> ora sto riavviando
<akis24> stone84: ci dici che stai provando da live o tiriamo a indovinare ?
<stone84> da live
<stone84> certo
<stone84> l'ho detto dall'inizio
<akis24> versione quale ?
<stone84> ubuntu 16.04.1 amd64
<stone84> LTS
<akis24> stone84: hai detto di aver win7 sul pc giusto ?
<stone84> si ma ho staccato completamente l'HP
<stone84> l'HD
<akis24> stone84: non riesco a seguirti troppo difficile per me
<cristian_c> stone84: non puoi collegare il monitor all'uscita video della mobo?
<cristian_c> piuttosto che a quella della scheda video ati
<cristian_c> a meno che il processore sia privo di grafica integrata
<cristian_c> sulla mobo
<stone84> non ha la video integrata
<stone84> comunque, ora sono nella live
<stone84> ho avviato l'editor di partizione
<cristian_c> stone84: digita: sudo lshw | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<stone84> fatto
<cristian_c> stone84: incolla la riga url
<stone84> non esce nessuna riga
<stone84> nessun collegamento
<cristian_c> non esce proprio niente?
<stone84> esce un elenco con comandi
<cristian_c> stone84: sicuro di aver incollato bene il comando
<cristian_c> ?
<stone84> sudo lshw | curl -F c=@- https//ptpb.pw
<stone84> ho mancato qualcosa?
<stone84> ho riprovato ecco cosa ha elaborato https//ptpb.pw/aMSx
<cristian_c> stone84: i due punti
<cristian_c> https:// e non https//
<stone84> si li ho messi, non li ho ribattuti qui
<krabador> stone84, sei connesso, qui dentro, dalla sessione live ?
<stone84> ok
<cristian_c> 'esce un elenco con comandi'
<stone84> nono da un altro pc
<krabador> stone84, apri questa chat dalla sezione live
<krabador> come ti è , per favore, stato chiesto prima
<stone84> eccomi direttamente live
<krabador> stone84, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> stone84, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> entrambi da terminale
<krabador> incolla qui il risultato del secondo
<stone84> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23507591/
<krabador> disco da 1 tera non partizionat o
<stone84> esatto
<krabador> e che intenzioni hai ?
<stone84> partizionarne una parte per ubuntu
<krabador> stone84, hai intenzione di mettere windows?
<stone84> nel caso si
<krabador> fornisci una risposta chiara
<krabador> stone84, hai intenzione di mettere windows?
<stone84> si
<pinguinone> Buongiorno a tutti
<krabador> allora installa prima windows, poi ubuntu. visto che non hai uefi, puoi dopo l'installazione di windows, installare ubuntu facendo partire il supporto di installazione
<krabador> stone84, ^
<krabador> stone84, e sfruttare "installa ubuntu a fianco di windows"
<pinguinone> ho un problema con l'aggiornamento di Ubuntu
<pinguinone> mi da la solita scritta
<stone84> ma dato che preferirei installare prima ubuntu
<stone84> e poi forse windows
<cristian_c> 'la solita scritta'
<stone84> posso almeno iniziare con questo
<cristian_c> pinguinone: ovvero?
<krabador> stone84, beh, il discorso è che win sovrascrive mbr , linux deve sempre essere l'ultimo
<pinguinone> "Spazio libero su disco insufficiente l'avanzamento necessita di 106 M di spazio libero..."
<pinguinone> In passato mi avevate detto di togliere le vecchie versioni di Linux installate
<pinguinone> e fino ad ora andava
<krabador> stone84, quindi , decidi, nell'evitare di vederti poi tornare, pechè dopo l'installazione di windows, puoi caricare solo windows.
<pinguinone> ma oggi ha deciso che non vuole disinstallarle
<f843d0> pinguinone: perchè oggi, se dai df -H avari meno spazio di prima
<krabador> pinguinone, kernel o sistemi operativi ?
<pinguinone> mmmm kernel
<pinguinone> credo
<krabador> pinguinone, allora apri il terminale
<pinguinone> io lanciavo
<krabador> pinguinone, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pinguinone> fatto
<pinguinone> fatto
<stone84> krabador, per ora metto ubuntu, indicami solo, per favore, come settare le partizioni
<krabador> pinguinone, dpkg -l | grep linux | pastebinit
<krabador> stone84, allora puoi tranquillamente installare, e dire di usare tutto il disco
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23507654/
<krabador> !installazione | stone84
<ubot-it> stone84: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<stone84> ok
<stone84> anche se non ne sarete felici, vi aggiornerò
<stone84> se ho problemi di grafica
<stone84> come la mettiamo? posso riferirmi ad una guida?
<akis24> !installazione | stone84
<ubot-it> stone84: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<stone84> ok
<krabador> stone84, la scheda che hai a disposizione , è supportata in lijnux, ufficialmente solo dal driver opensourve
<krabador> *ce
<krabador> che si chiama radeon
<krabador> e che funziona molto ben
<stone84> ati radeon hd 4670
<krabador> in caso di problemi, possono essere necessari parametri di caricamento ,in avvio del sistema operativi
<krabador> *o
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23507654/
<krabador> pinguinone, non inisistere
<krabador> pinguinone, è evidentr il tuo link di prima
<pinguinone> Scusa pensavo ti fosse sfuggito
<krabador> stone84, entra qui a chiedere a riguardo, dovessi ricadere in questa esigenza
<pinguinone> non volevo sembrare insistente
<stone84> ok grazie mille e buona serata
<krabador> pinguinone, putroppo si. La chat non è il telefono, rimane scritta e consultabile
<krabador> pinguinone, sudo apt-get -y autoclean
<krabador> pinguinone, sudo apt-get -y autoremove | pastebinit
<Cesare> ho installato obex per bluetooth cosa fa di preciso?
<f843d0> !info obex
<ubot-it> Package obex does not exist in yakkety
<Cesare> può servire a risolvere il mio problema relativo all'incapacità del mio programma di rilevare dispositivi?3
<cristian_c> Cesare: eravamo rimasti che avevi un sistema pesante su un pc datato di 10 anni fa circa
<Cesare> avevo windows 7
<Cesare> non è più pesante?
<cristian_c> con tastiera impazzita probabilmente dovuta a ralllentamenti
<Cesare> no
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23507702/
<Cesare> lo faceva anche su windows
<cristian_c> Cesare: e ti s'è spiegato abbondantemente che ubuntu del 20\6 non è windows 7
<Cesare> è un problema della tastiera
<cristian_c> Cesare: e ti erano state date indicazioni su lubuntu
<cristian_c> te le ricordi?
<Cesare> perchè fa un beep a volte
<Cesare> si, ho visto
<cristian_c> Cesare: scarica lubuntu, provala in live
<cristian_c> vedi se il problema persiste
<Cesare> però non ho voglia di reistallare, per mettere i programmi che mi interessavano c'ho messo tanto
<cristian_c> se sì, puoi tranquillamente dare l'estrema unzione alla tua tastiera o al pc
<cristian_c> Cesare: il mondo non è perfetto
<cristian_c> bisogna adattarsi
<f843d0> Cesare: e soprattutto il tuo hardware, sembra
<Cesare> che danni può fare un programma più pesante?
<Cesare> un sistema
<Cesare> scusa
<f843d0> !chat | Cesare
<ubot-it> Cesare: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> ok pinguinone , rimandami il primo comando di prima
<pinguinone> scusa quale?
<krabador> pinguinone, questo dpkg -l | grep linux | pastebinit
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23507731/
<krabador> pinguinone, sudo apt-get -y remove --purge linux-image-4.4.0-36-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-36-generic | pastebinit
<Cesare> il mio notebook è il segunte: acer aspire 5538 64 bit
<Cesare> può supportare ubuntu 16.04?
<krabador> Cesare, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Cesare, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23507742/
<krabador> Cesare, manda qui il link risultante dal secondo , e vediamo
<Cesare> ok
<krabador> pinguinone, di nuovo dpkg -l | grep linux | pastebinit
<Cesare> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23507744/
<Cesare> a me sembra che giri abbastanza bene
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23507748/
<Cesare> qualche rallentamento ma niente di critico
<krabador> Cesare, sulla carta si, non è una scheggia, ma ci gira
<Cesare> Grazie
<krabador> Cesare, prova le derivate xubuntu / ubuntu mate / lubuntu
<krabador> sono molto piu' leggere ed hanno lo stesso parco software
<Cesare> va bene , vedrò
<Cesare> grazie
<Cesare> ora devo andare
<krabador> Cesare, pensaci bene
<andrea> ciao chi sa dirmi come istallare ubuntu con chiavetta usb
<pinguinone> Devo fare altro Krabador?
<Guest59714> ciao chi sa dirmi come istallare ubuntu con chiavetta usb
<Guest59714> nessuno?
<akis24> !usbwin | Guest59714
<ubot-it> Guest59714: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Guest59714> grazie :)
<akis24> di nulla
<Guest59714> lo legge windows xp..?
<akis24> certo che si è per winz il programma
<cristian_c> Guest59714: prova rufus su xp
<Guest59714> ok grazie ancora
<krabador> pinguinone, è tutto a posto
<krabador> risolto.
<Guest44096> non riesco a far funzionare lo scanner della mia samsung scx-4200. Qualche consiglio?
<cristian_c> Guest44096: per esempio, cos'hai provato?
<Guest44096> poco, simple scan
<Guest44096> cristian_c, consigli?
<cristian_c> 'poco' non vuol dire niente, Guest44096
<cristian_c> a parte simple scan
<Guest44096> cristian_c, non ho fatto nulla, non so come procedere
<cristian_c> Guest44096: e se apri un terminale
<cristian_c> Guest44096: e lanci: sudo simple-scan
<cristian_c> che succede?
<cristian_c> Guest44096: ovviamente sei su usb, giusto?
<Guest44096> sì
<pinguinone> Funge! Grazie mille!!!
<cristian_c> Guest44096: e lanci: sudo simple-scan
<cristian_c> che succede?
<Guest44096> cristian_c, funziona!
<Guest44096> cristian_c, ma scannerizza pagine bianche
<cristian_c> eh, allora
<cristian_c> Guest44096: vai sul sito samsung
<Guest44096> ok
<cristian_c> vedi se c'è il driver apposito per linux per il tuo scanner
<Guest44096> cristian_c, purtroppo non c'è. grazie comunque.
<hyppa> buonasera ho un problema di schermata di avvio ubuntu
<hyppa> ho spento ed acceso il pc con la usb inserita
<Carlin0> hyppa, riesci a postare una foto ?
<krabador> hyppa, allora
<krabador> se spegni il pc, inserisci la pennetta, ed accendi solamente
<krabador> non risolvi nulla
<krabador> devi settare il pc per partire dalla pendrice
<krabador> "first boot device " nel bios della macchina
<krabador> o premendo l'apposito tasto in avvio della macchina per il menu rapido di boot (se abilitato)
<krabador> questo è il punto
<hyppa> e' un portatile
<krabador> se non hai la minima idea di cio' che stai toccando
<krabador> o di cio' che significa tutto quanto detto fino ad adesso, chiedi ad un centro assistenza
<hyppa> dovrebbe partire con la pennetta inserita dopo lo spegnimento e l'accensione o sbaglio?
<krabador> hyppa, ma hai letto cio' che ti ho appena scritto?
<Carlin0> se imposti il boot da usb si
<krabador> la decina di linee prima dell'ultima domanda
<Carlin0> se non lo imposti ...
<hyppa> ho capito
<krabador> se è così, allora puoi trovare nel manuale del pc, visto che è un portatile, come hai appena detto, le istruzioni per accedere a bios, e fare tutto cio' che è stato detto
<hyppa> ok ora imposto il boot da usb
<krabador> non è una procedura standard per tutte le macchine .
<hyppa> provo ancora
<Carlin0> hyppa,  e la chiavetta usb come l'hai preparata ?
<krabador> hyppa, prova anche a concentrarti un po' di piu', quando ti si risponde qui dentro
<angelxenial1604l> anche se di solito i tasti possono essere f2 f7 f12  dipende dal modelli e marche hyppa
<krabador> angelxenial1604l, risposte perentorie, per favore
<hyppa> con rufus
<krabador> Carlin0, l'ha indicato nel canale chat
<angelxenial1604l> scusa krabador
<hyppa> scusa kabrador sono cooncentrata sto cercando di capire l'errore commesso
<hyppa> precendentemente lo faceva automaticamente per questo son in difficolta'
<krabador> hyppa, non perdere tempo a scusarti ;) concentrati sulla situazione
<hyppa> touche'
<hyppa> ora provo a dopo
<krabador> bene
<lukeskywalker> salve, ho bisogno di aiuto.
<f843d0> lukeskywalker: segui la Forza
<lukeskywalker> già provato, ma non basta
<lukeskywalker> la prossima sarà quella di gravità e vorrei evitare
<krabador> susu non ti agitare
<krabador> vediamo #chessepoffà
<lukeskywalker> e chi si agita? mi è solo morto il server... :(
<f843d0> lukeskywalker: un ubuntu server, si spera
<lukeskywalker> ubuntu si, ma con sw desktop. mi è più facile da gestire
<f843d0> lukeskywalker: andiamo al sodo, già le cose sono sufficientemente sbagliate, ma proviamo...
<krabador> " ma con sw desktop" ---> nel senso che è ubuntu server, in cui hai installato interfaccia grafica, oppure hai un ubuntu desktop a cui fai fare da server?
<lukeskywalker> un sistema desktop che utilizzo come "server" a casa. sopra ci salvo tutto
<lukeskywalker> avrei bisogno di sapere che text editor c'è nella shell testuale di emergenza
<f843d0> lukeskywalker: vi, o nano, probabilmente
<lukeskywalker> quindi provo il comando vi /etc/fstab?
<f843d0> lukeskywalker: ma vuoi anche dirci che stai cercando di fare, che è meglio mi sa? Sennò, la tua proposta è corretta, ma poi sono affari tuoi
<f843d0> lukeskywalker: per chiarirti la scaletta...
<f843d0> !dettagli | lukeskywalker
<ubot-it> lukeskywalker: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<krabador> dicci tutto , altrimenti le cose possono diventare difficili ..
<lukeskywalker> giusto, chiedo scusa. ho installato due dischi nuovi, ma che probabilmente avevano preso uno spavento grazie a mamma enel. li ho configurati correttamente, messi nel fstab per il mount automatico e riavvio.
<lukeskywalker> fin qui tutto ok. al che riavvio nuovamente per le modifiche su samba e rimane piantato durante il boot.
<f843d0> lukeskywalker: storia affascinante, l'hardware?
<f843d0> lukeskywalker: la versione di Ubuntu? Hai systemd?
<lukeskywalker> dai log risulta che non riesce a tirare su i dischi nuovi. volevo cancellare le righe da fstab e vedere se si riparte.
<f843d0> lukeskywalker: meglio commentarle, che dici, invece di cancellarle, per esempio
<f843d0> lukeskywalker: versione e dettagli, su su
<lukeskywalker> madre asus 64bit, ma non ricordo quale, ha circa 2 anni. ubuntu 15.10 se non ricordo male. ho fatto l'avanzamento poco fa
<krabador> lukeskywalker, oh, allora-
<lukeskywalker> ok, le commento
<f843d0> lukeskywalker: ammirevole il dettaglio di informazioni. Ubuntu 15.10? Non supportato. Arrivederci
<lukeskywalker> ok. grazie
<krabador> elenca con precisione cio' che è richiesto dalla voce !dettagli
<krabador> poi 15.10 non è piu' supportato non solo qui dentro, ma proprio da canonical, ed è sconsigliabile assolutamente usarlo
<krabador> il supporto per le versioni intermedie scade dopo 9 mesi. Chi le usa, le usa con la consapevolezza di passare poi alla versione successiva.
<lukeskywalker> cpu amd dualcore, sheda asus con video, rete, audio integrato, scsi ibm 5014
<lukeskywalker> lo so che è superato, volevo solo sapere se qualcuno sapeva il text editor integrato.
<lukeskywalker> comunque grazie lo stesso
<f843d0> lukeskywalker: hai la capacità di collimare con le richieste dei dettagli di Luca Giurato
<f843d0> lukeskywalker: ubriaco marcio persino, probabilmente.
<lukeskywalker> ho comprato quella scheda 2 anni fa. non mi ricordo cosa ho mangiato a pranzo... ah dimenticavo 4 gb ddr3
<Giob> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-13
<sotomaior> ciao
<bb99> salve, ho una stampante epson xp-205 e credo che sia necessaria una pulizia delle testine. come posso fare?
<cicciooo> buongiorno, vorrei clonare hard disk dove ho installare ubuntu 16.04. ho installato clonezilla ma quando lo lancio come origine mi vede l'hard disk dove vorrei fare la copia
<Carlin0> !chat | cicciooo
<ubot-it> cicciooo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cicciooo> a me sembra inerente... però mi rivolgo dove da voi consigliato
<cicciooo> grazie
<deneris84> buongiorno, qualcuno puo' aiutarmi con un problema all 'hdmi
<deneris84> ???
<gigirock> deneris84, esponi il problema poi specifica il tuo hardware e che versione di ubuntu hai
<gigirock> !dettagli | deneris84
<ubot-it> deneris84: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<deneris84> HO appena istallato ubunto 17.10 su un vecchio laptop hp dv6 3330el
<deneris84> Collegando il cavo hdmi con la tv sullo schermo tv si vede uno sfarfallio grigio e nero e il puntatore del mouse, ma niente sfondo e nemmeno se ci trascino pagine o programmi, ho provato un po tutto quello che la mia bassa conoscenza del sistema mi ha permesso di trovare in rete, ma niente qualcuno sa aiutarmi in qualche modo ??? plizzzz
<deneris84> Graphics: Card-1: Intel Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<deneris84> Card-2: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD/ATI] Madison [Mobility Radeon HD 5650/5750 / 6530M/6550M]
<deneris84> Display Server: x11 (X.Org 1.19.5 ) drivers: i915,radeon
<deneris84> Resolution: 1366x768@60.03hz
<deneris84> OpenGL: renderer: Mesa DRI Intel Ironlake Mobile
<deneris84> version: 2.1 Mesa 17.2.2
<deneris84> qualche idea?
<glpiana> deneris84, come hai impostato le uscite video?
<deneris84> cosa intendi ??? io ho solo inserito il cavo hdmi al pc e al tv
<glpiana> deneris84, se vai nelle impostazionidi sistema troverai un'icona che si riferisce alle impostazioni dei monitor
<deneris84> vado su impostazioni dispositivi schermi , mi da solo lascelta della risoluzione e la modalita' notturna
<deneris84> eccomi scusate ho provato a riavviare
<deneris84> ce qualcuno
<deneris84> ??
<deneris84> che poi quando riavvia il pc ... sul secondo schermo mi viene la scritta ubuntu e lo sfondo arancione , poi appena finito il caricamento  diventa tutto grigio a puntini neri ....
<deneris84> ma perche'
<glpiana> deneris84, che interfaccia grafica hai?
<deneris84> che vuol dire
<glpiana> hai ubuntu o una dirivata tipo lubuntu o xubuntu?
<deneris84> ubuntu 17.10
<deneris84> ho scritto anche un post sul forum con tutte le specifiche del pc https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=624759
<glpiana> deneris84, https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/display-dual-monitors.html segui queste istruzioni
<glpiana> deneris84, sei riuscito ad aprire il gestore dei monitor?
<deneris84> si ma non ce niente di significante da cambiare
<deneris84> posso cmbiare la risoluzione l 'orientamento ecc
<deneris84> ma rimane sempre tutto grigio
<glpiana> deneris84, ma non visualizzi altro oltre al tuo monitor? o vedi anche la tv?
<deneris84> è come se non mi leggesse la scheda video o bho
<deneris84> allora dallo schermo del laptop vedo tutto benissimo ... ma sul secondo schermo tv
<deneris84> collegato con hdmi vedo tutto grigio a pallini
<deneris84> tipo interferenza ... o come quando non prende un canale tv
<glpiana> deneris84, non ti ho chiesto cosa vedi o come vedi gli schermi. mi sto riferendo al gestore dei monitor che deve visualizzarti, stilizzati, i display connessi
<deneris84> pero' se riavvio il pc ...  lo schermo del tv ritorna nero e poi compare la scritta ubutu e lo sfondo arancione x il tempo di caricamento
<deneris84> e dopo subito grigio
<deneris84> si ne vede due
<deneris84> quello primario e a fianco quello secondario
<glpiana> ecco, il primario è il laptop e il secondario la tv?
<deneris84> si
<glpiana> deneris84, mostraci una schermata
<glpiana> !image | deneris84
<ubot-it> deneris84: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<deneris84> ok come faccio ha scattare uno screen ?
<deneris84> ahhh trovato asp
<deneris84> https://prnt.sc/h9wgn7
<glpiana> deneris84, tu come vorresti usare lo schermo della tv? come duplicato di ciò che vedi sul portatile?
<deneris84> come schermo affiancato
<deneris84> ma mi accontenterei anche di un duplicato ... basta funzioni
<deneris84> il problema è che cmq lo imposto nn funziona
<deneris84> nel tv vedo solo il puntatore del mouse
<glpiana> clicca sul goldstar company ltd 7"
<deneris84> ok
<deneris84> poi?
<deneris84> https://prnt.sc/h9wk3g
<glpiana> deneris84, se sposti su off "regola per le tv"?
<deneris84> non cambia niente
<deneris84> x me è un problema di driver
<glpiana> deneris84, hai provato a impostare come schermo primario la tv?
<deneris84> si ! non si vede piu' nulla
<glpiana> ok, allora nulla. non so aiutarti
<deneris84> =(( grazie lostesso
<jadersmith> ciao a tutti!
<jadersmith> qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi come forzare l'invio di un flusso dati video attraverso l'uscita video HDMI anche in assenza di segnale di hotplug?
<nikoh> Carlin0, ciao, purtroppo gnome software center è sempre la che mi segnala l'aggiornamento del OS, nonostante l'upgrade manuale di ieri...
<dextm80> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<dextm80> ho inavvertitamente installato un programma tramite root e quindi la cartella ora è dentro root
<dextm80> quale è il percorso? devo modificare un file di configurazione
<dextm80> partendo da non root lo capisco, non capisco quale possa essere da root
<dextm80> poniamo il fatto che CARTELLA1 sia dentro root
<dextm80> qual'è il giusto percorso? root/CARTELLA1 ? o home/USERNAME/root/CARTELLA1?
<Mr_Pan> dextm80, sei un genio in chat ... ti sei fatto kikkare dal bot ...
<Carlin0> nikoh, hai provato ad aggiornare di nuovo da terminale ?
<pippo> salve ho un problema con il collegamento serial port di una centralina esterna, ubuntu 16.04lte
<pippo> vorrei mantenere il consenso di accesso alla usb eterno senza dover utilizzare il terminale per consentire la connessione
<pippo> c'è per caso qualcuno che mi può dare una mano?
<pippo> ?
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-14
<pier55> buon giorno, ho un sony vaio al quale ho tolto l'HD e messo uno vuoto, ho modificato il BIOS facendo lo partire da CD ma credo che il lettore abbia problemi come faccio ad installare Ubuntu sull'HD vuoto?
<jadersmith> Niente sulla forzatura dello stream video su HDMI esterno?
<jadersmith> mi spiego meglio...ho un display custom sul quale ho solo le linee TDMS, quindi non ho tutta la parte di controllo EDID e l'hotplug e vorrei forzare l'uscita HDMI a inviare dati anche se non viene rilevato nessun display...
<gigirock> jadersmith, devi andare sull hardware....che centra ubuntu ?
<jadersmith> ...stavo tentando di pilotarlo con una distro ubuntu
<jadersmith> pensavo si potesse fare qualcosa a livello software o comunque con qualche comando da terminale...
<[Enrico]> jadersmith: si può forzare un EDID in xorg.conf, non so come si fa, ma mi pare di ricordare che fosse possibile, hai provato a googlare?
<qbox83> come faccio a cancellare questa pagina con i miei dati personali? https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Antonio%20Cubello
<Carlin0> qbox83, /join #ubuntu-it-doc
<qbox83> $uç@
<CharlesR> hello, can anybody help me with fonts installation on ubuntu studio ?
<glpiana> !english | CharlesR
<ubot-it> CharlesR: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<CharlesR> ok I told here was only english. So I am native Italian and I do speak Italian, can I get some help "per favore" ?
<glpiana> CharlesR, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/GestioneCaratteri
<CharlesR> ok grazie mille
<ryuujin> DENGHIU!
<boolt> buon pomeriggio c'è qualcuno ?
<ryuujin> boolt: si
<ryuujin> !chiedi | boolt
<ubot-it> boolt: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<boolt> eccomi scusate ho comprato un epson 2760 wifi ma non riesco a installarla
<boolt> i driver della casa non esistono e quando faccio la procedura manuale aggiungendo la stampante non appare il mio modello in elenco
<ryuujin> boolt: al momento non posso verificare, di solito epson rilascia i driver per linux scaricabili dal sito
<ryuujin> boolt: hai provato a cercare il tuo modello di stampante su google con linux come keyword?
<ryuujin> boolt: intanto puoi seguire questa guida sul wiki
<ryuujin> !stampante | boolt
<ubot-it> boolt: stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<boolt> ok ora provo grazie
<david> Buonasera, ho un problema con ubuntu, premetto che no ho installato nulla e la partizione dovrebbe essere di 30 gb ma di spazio libero ho solo 1,3Gb.
<Mr_Pan> david, sei sicuro ?!
<Mr_Pan> david, haicopiato qualcosa nella cartella /home  ?
<david> non lo so
<Mr_Pan> !vegggenti
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'vegggenti'
<Mr_Pan> david, e' il tuo pc  ?
<david> si
<Mr_Pan> e non sai se hai qualcosa nella cartella /home dell utente !?
<david> ho detto non lo so ma sicuramente no
<david> ho controllato anche adesso
<david> un modo per vedere le cartelle più pesanti c'è?
<david> così capisco
<Mr_Pan> david, apri terminale
<Mr_Pan> e digita
<Mr_Pan> cd /
<Mr_Pan> sudo du -h --max-dept=1
<Mr_Pan> dai invio e metit la password (alla cieca)
<passero> salve a tutt!
<Mr_Pan> ciao passero
<passero> Io avrei un problemino con il mio Ubunto17.10 potete aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | passero
<ubot-it> passero: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<passero> Ho eseguito l'avanzamento di versione ma ora non riesco più ad installare gli aggiornamenti
<passero> L'indice softwer è rovinato
<Carlin0> passero, da terminale ?
<passero> Ho provato ma non sono esperto.Voi avete qualche comando che posso digitare?
<Carlin0> passero, chiudi gestore aggiornamenti e cose simili e apri un terminale
<passero> ok
<Carlin0> passero, scrivi sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Carlin0> passero, se da errori copia incolla tutto in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<passero> ok
<passero> Err:3 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu saucy Release
<passero>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<Carlin0> passero, se da errori copia incolla tutto in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | passero
<ubot-it> passero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> tutto non solo una riga
<passero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25962781/
<Carlin0> passero, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> sempre in pastebin
<passero> scusa ora non ho capito
<Carlin0> passero, dai quel comando e copia tutto il risultato nel pastebin
<passero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25962805/
<Carlin0> passero, hai ubuntu o una derivata ?
<passero> ubuntu
<Carlin0> ok passero ora dai questo comando
<Carlin0> passero, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> passero ti si deve aprire un file
<passero> ok
<passero> Aperto
<Carlin0> si è aperto ?
<passero> si
<Carlin0> cancella tutto il contenuto passero
<Carlin0> poi gli incolli dentr le righe che trovi a questo link
<Carlin0> http://sprunge.us/DJcc
<Carlin0> salvi e chiudi
<passero> ok fatto
<Carlin0> ok riprova a dare sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<passero> fatto
<Carlin0> da errori ?
<passero> si
<Carlin0> metti in pastebin
<passero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25962843/
<Carlin0> passero inizia a dare sudo apt -y autoremove --purge
<passero> ok
<Carlin0> fatto ?
<passero> sta lavorando
<passero> 50%
<Carlin0> lascialo finire
<Carlin0> passero, quando ha finito dimmelo
<passero> ok certo
<passero> 75%
<Carlin0> avevi un sacco di roba vecchia da rimuovere
<passero> tu pensa! ):
<passero> Scusatemi ma è ancora al 76%
<Carlin0> quando finisce dillo
<passero> ok
<passero> Purtroppo dice che si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione
<Carlin0> metti in pastebin
<passero> ok
<passero> Tutto?
<Carlin0> dove ce l'errore
<Carlin0> le ultime 10 righe circa
<passero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25962973/
<Carlin0> passero, sudo apt clean
<Carlin0> poi metti in pastebin questo ...
<Carlin0> ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/ | grep systemd-shim
<passero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25962982/
<Carlin0> passero, sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/info/systemd-shim.*
<passero> ok fatto
<Carlin0> passero, sudo apt -f install
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<passero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25963010/
<Carlin0> ok riprova a dare sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Carlin0> dovremmo essere al buono :P
<passero> Speriamo (:
<Carlin0> dimmi solo se da errori
<passero> ok
<passero> mmm
<passero> ti mando le ultime dieci righe?
<Carlin0> fai vedere si
<passero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25963035/
<Carlin0> manca l'ultima riga credo
<Ferd> Buonasera sono un neofita di ubuntu e cerco un aiuto
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Ferd
<ubot-it> Ferd: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<passero> no è così
<Carlin0> passero, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Ferd> ho installata su lubuntu 17.10 il gnome control center ma si apre solo una schermata bianca
<Carlin0> passero, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<Carlin0> passero, incollami il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<Carlin0> Ferd, su che pc hai installato ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ?
<passero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25963045/
<passero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25963045/
<passero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25963045/
<Carlin0> passero, sudo apt upgrade | pastebinit
<Carlin0> passami il link passero
<passero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25963058/
<Carlin0> direi passero che è stata lunga ma abbiamo sistemato e ripulito il sistema per benino
<Carlin0> sei a posto
<passero> Ok!!!Grazie mille!Non so come ringraziarti!!!
<passero> Grazie
<Carlin0> di nulla passero
<Carlin0> :)
<passero> Grazie ancora!Ciao
<Carlin0> ciao passero se hai bisogno siamo qui
<Ferd> Carlin0  ho un vecchio netbook con 1 gb di ram e un intel atom
<passero> Ok!Buona serata (:
<Carlin0> eh Ferd direi che installar eroba gnome su quell'hardware non è una buona idea
<Carlin0> non lo regge
<Ferd> Io ho trovato scritto su una guida che lo posso usare per avere google drive sul pc
<Ferd> carlin0 se conosci un altro metodo per me é lo stesso
<Carlin0> Ferd, è già tanto che ci gira lubuntu su quel pc , gnome puoi scordartelo purtroppo
<Ferd> Carlin0 grazie lo stesso
<ubuntu-gnome> sera a tutti. sto installando ubuntu su ssd, non metto swap, giusto?
<Carlin0> ubuntu-gnome, quanta ram hai ?
<ubuntu-gnome> Carlin0, 8gb
<Carlin0> usi sospensione o ibernazione del sistema operativo ?
<ubuntu-gnome> mai
<Carlin0> allora puoi fare a  meno della swap
<ubuntu-gnome> ok grazie tante
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-15
<noggerfrogger> salve a tutti, è possibile trasferire un installazione di geary tra due computers?
<zozz> salve a tutti, vorrei installare java su ubuntu con il file tar.gz, cosa posso fare?
<Mr_Pan> !java
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<zozz> grazie mille mr pan
<Mr_Pan> !tab
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<zozz> e nel caso di un'altro programma con la stessa denominazione file tar.gz come mi posso muovere? molti dicono di lasciare la directory con ./configure make make install ma non funziona
<zozz> lanciare*
<zozz> Mr_Pan:  okey, grazie per il consiglio
<Uzzi> può essere che un ub messo in join su dominio sambra che utilizza kerberos x autenticarsi, mettendo come permessi delle home $user:Domain Users faccia vedere le home di un utente anche ad un altro utente di dominio?
<Michael17> Buonasera
<Michael17> Nessuno on?
<Michael17> Qualcuno puà aiutarmi cortesemente?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | Michael17
<ubot-it> Michael17: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Michael17> Non so come far riconoscere la mia BCM43227 su Ubuntu 17.10
<Michael17> Ho controllato è risulta essere in questa lista "wl (proprietari) per chip con id: BCM4311, BCM4312, BCM4313, BCM43142, BCM4321, BCM4322, BCM43224, BCM43225, BCM43227 e BCM43228. "
<Carlin0> quindi basta che installi i driver proprietari
<Michael17> Sono andato sul sito "http://packages.ubuntu.com " ma non so come scaricare il pacchetto corrispondente
<Carlin0> Michael17, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<Michael17> No...sono sul pc di mia moglie
<Carlin0> connetti quel pc via cavo ed entra qui
<Michael17> Ma non mi funziona nemmeno via cavo...ho già provato.
<Carlin0> via cavo deve funzionare a meno che la scheda ethernet non sia defunta
<Michael17> vado ad accenderlo e torno...dovrò fare avanti e dietro dalle stanze
<Michael17> 1 minuto
<Carlin0> non devi fare avanti e indietro lo connetti ed entri qui
<Michael17> ok
<Michael17> eccomi
<Michael17> via cavo funziona....perdonami...forse non l'avevo collegato bene prima
<Carlin0> ok Michael17 apri un terminale
<Michael17> apeto
<Carlin0> e ci incolli dentro questo comando
<Carlin0> sudo apt -y install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Michael17> non posso incollare
<Carlin0> perchè ?
<Michael17> la chat non lo permette
<Carlin0> basta che lo selezioni qui e poi clicchi con la rotellina del mouse nel terminale
<Michael17> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<Michael17> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<Carlin0> installato ?
<Carlin0> lascialo fare
<Michael17> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<Michael17> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source
<Michael17> https://thepasteb.in/p/98hRqMBQVKOfk
<Carlin0> sei sicuro che stai usando ubuntu ?
<Michael17> si
<Michael17> il 17.10
<Carlin0> scrivi questo sudo apt install pastebinit
<Michael17> idem
<Carlin0> scrivi cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> e incolla il risultato in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Michael17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25970124/
<Carlin0> Michael17, sudo apt update
<Michael17> ho eseguito questi 2 comandi
<Carlin0> da errori ?
<Michael17> sudo apt-get update
<Michael17> sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Michael17> ora sta scaricando qualcosa
<Carlin0> ci voleva l'update
<Michael17> ha finito
<Carlin0> perchè forse hai appena installato
<Michael17> si si
<Michael17> l'ho installato oggi
<Carlin0> ora dovresti riavviare e il wifi dovrebbe funaionare
<Michael17> ok arrivo
<Carlin0> funzionare*
<Michael17> Eccomi
<Michael17> perfetto...tutto funzionante, sono da wi-fi ora.
<Michael17> grazie mille "Carlin0"
<Carlin0> ottimo Michael17
<Carlin0> visto ? è stato + facile de previsto :P
<Michael17> Vado a prendere confidenza con il nuovo SO
<Michael17> Una buona serata a tutti
<Carlin0> se hai bisogno torna pure
<Carlin0> ciao :)
<Michael17> Grazie
<Michael17> ;)
<Michael17> Eccomi di nuovo, scusatemi ma non riesco a capire una cosa, come mai sullo schermo l'indicatore del mouse, nella parte sinistra segue il contorno schermo, mentre sul lato destro va oltre come se il desktop continuasse? Grazie
<Michael17> Inoltre nel provare ho spostato i "preferiti" da sinistra a sotto, ed ora se apro le impostazioni non le vedo, come se fossero all'esterno del desktop
<Michael17> Risolto ;)
<Michael17> Avevo la modalità "schermi uniti" attivata.
<Michael17> Scusatemi...buona continuazione
<Chicco> Ciao a tutti, stavo installando Ubuntu versione 12... tutto ok sino a quando mi dice che il CD o il lettore non funzionano bene.  Vorrei installarlo online. Come procedo?
<Mr_Pan> Chicco, che versione ? 12 ... e' fuori supporto da un po'
<Carlin0> Chicco, 12 ?
<Chicco> 12.04
<Carlin0> è fuori supporto da aprile di quest'anno
<Mr_Pan> Chicco, e' fuori supporto
<Chicco> ma anche una versione piu recente .. a parte l'ultima... il pc mi è stato dato oggi, un po datato, ma funzyiona bene
<Chicco> la versione 14..
<Carlin0> Chicco, installa la 16.04
<Chicco> ma non so se la supporta.... si puo provare...
<Carlin0> che cpu ha questo pc ? e quanta ram ?
<Chicco> uso i programmi bene ma ora non posso vedere sono su ubuntu prova...dove vado a guardare?
<Carlin0> Chicco, sei su ubuntu ?
<Chicco> su ubunto 12.04 prova
<Chicco> scusa ubuntu
<Carlin0> apri un terminale Chicco e scrivi cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model
<Chicco> proviamo
<Chicco> Model : 15 Model Name: Inter(R) Core (TM)2 Quad CPU  Q6699 @ 2.40GHz
<Chicco> Carlin0 Fatto
<Carlin0> Chicco, ora scrivi free
<Chicco> free enter?
<Carlin0> solo free
<Carlin0> vediamo quanta ram ha
<Chicco> 150000 free mem
<Carlin0> non si capisce nulla così
<Carlin0> metti in pastebin forse è meglio
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Chicco> fatto
<Chicco> }
<Carlin0> passami il link
<Chicco> dove lo vedo scusami...
<Carlin0> leggi cosa dice il bot
<Chicco> sono ignorante in materia dei termini ubuntu e linux...
<Carlin0> Chicco, scrivi free nel terminale
<Carlin0> poi copi tutto quello che esce nel pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | Chicco
<ubot-it> Chicco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Chicco> scritto ed escono div numeri che copio e metto su paste.ubuntu.com
<Carlin0> eh mettilo e poi mi passi il link
<Chicco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25970568/
<Carlin0> ok ora fai la stessa cosa co
<Carlin0> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Carlin0> ha 2 gb di ram
<Chicco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25970574/
<Chicco> poco?
<Carlin0> poca ram ma ha un processore non male
<Carlin0> secondo me potresti installare xubuntu 16.04
<Chicco> per quello dicevo la versione 14...
<Chicco> il processore dovrebbe gestire bene... proviamo se si puo...?
<Carlin0> scarica la 16.04 me secondo me meglio xubuntu , poi vedi tu
<Carlin0> io mo vado a nanna :)
<Chicco> una domanda... dove posso scaricarla ?
<Carlin0> aspè ti prendo il link
<Chicco> ok grazie e poi a nanna.... grazie mille. gentile...
<Carlin0> Chicco, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/xubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Chicco> ok. e grazie. ev, alla prossima. notte
<Carlin0> buonanotte
<Chicco> una cosa gia che sei ancora in linea... appena scaricato sul PC come faccio ad eseguirlo? so gia che trovero cartelle ed icone... quale che istalla xubuntu?
<Carlin0> Chicco, devi masterizzare un dvd
<Carlin0> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Chicco> ok.
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-16
<matteo> qualcuno con una ubuntu accesa può trovarmi in che pacchetto sta l'eseguibile rename?
<matteo> l'ho installato in fedora ma è completamente diverso da quello di ubuntu, vorrei capire da dove provengono
<gigirock> ahahah ma dai
<gigirock> !rename
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rename'
<gigirock> !info rename
<matteo> sì, quello di ubuntu accetta una regexp di tipo perl
<ubot-it> rename (source: rename): Perl extension for renaming multiple files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20-4 (xenial), package size 11 kB, installed size 68 kB
<matteo> il pacchetto si chiama proprio rename quindi
<matteo> eccolo qui https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/artful/rename
<matteo> grazie
<Carlin0> !info renameutils
<ubot-it> renameutils (source: renameutils): Programs to make file renaming easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.0-5 (xenial), package size 92 kB, installed size 448 kB
<matteo> e ora ho capito tutto: Fedora installa il rename originale come rename, Ubuntu pure ma lo rinomina "rename.ul", dove ul sta per util-linux, il pacchetto che lo contiene
<Guest30357> mandare sms gratic con pc ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> Guest30357, ?   indipendente da OS ... googla
<Guest30357> cioè
<passero> Salve a tutti!Con la nuova grafica di ubuntu 17.10 non riesco a trovare il modo di interrompere una stampa durante la lavorazione.Come si fa?
<ryuujin> passero: prima ci riuscivi?
<passero> con la versione precedente si
<passero> andavo su stampanti e  c'era il comando per interrompere
<kiko> Salve qualcuno sa come risolvere, senza formattare, Ubuntu che non si avvia a seguito di blackout elettrico?
<kiko> Errore: fsck error /dev/sda1
<[Enrico]> kiko: il blackout ha corrotto il file system. Puoi provare a fare un fsck a mano dal sistema live se vuoi
<kiko> Sicuro, come si fa? cos'e' il sistema live?
<kiko> sto scaricando ubuntu per metterlo su usb
<Mr_Pan> kiko, perfetto quello sara´  il tuo sistema live
<Mr_Pan> lo avvii e da li fai fsck come detto da [Enrico]
<Mr_Pan> kiko, stai scaricando d aun pc window s o linux   ?
<Mr_Pan> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Mr_Pan> kiko, vedi quale si adatta al tuo caso
<JackPack> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con il mio HardDisk, ultimamente, ogni volta che vado ad aprirlo per vedere i suoi contenuti dopo circa 10 secondi sparisce, come se venisse smontato e non esistesse più
<gigirock> JackPack, che disco che ubuntu
<JackPack> ubuntu 17.10, il disco è un comune HDD, ti serve la marca?
<gigirock> comune vuol dire un hdd meccanico ?
<JackPack> si
<gigirock> JackPack, ma dopo che viene smontato non lo riesci + a montare ?
<JackPack> no, in pratica all'avvio io riesco a vedere i suoi contenuti, poi, dopo circa 10/15 secondi mi dice che è vuoto e non me lo fa più accedere... è già risuccesso, ma formattando il problema è andato via... non vorrei installare Ubuntu da capo per una cosa così
<gigirock> mmmh  JackPack come e' formattato il disco ?
<gigirock> JackPack, poi controlla a livello di Bios
<JackPack> ext4
<kiko> grazie, comunque ho ubuntu su altro pc
<Gio> Ciao, qualcuno sa come ripristinare l'opzione per selezionare il server grafico con GDM in Ubuntu 17.10?
<espanto> ciao a tutti
<espanto> italiani?
<espanto> ho bisogno di qualche info
<peppe124ub> !chiedi | espanto
<ubot-it> espanto: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<espanto> sto provando a configurare magento2 su server ubuntu, ho provato ad eseguire varie guide..... fatto ricerche in rete, una guida è anche su questo forum, la richiesta è una guida che qualcuno di voi ha seguito e testata
<peppe124ub> non so aiutarti
<peppe124ub> aspetta qualcuno più esperto
<espanto> ok
<peppe124ub> se riscontri problemi nell'installazione una mano te la posso dare
<Carlin0> !chat | espanto
<ubot-it> espanto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> !info magento2
<ubot-it> Package magento2 does not exist in xenial
<uruguay1930> salve uso ubuntu ultima versione praticamente ho le barre trasparenti come si toglie
<uruguay1930> le vorrei senza trasparenza
<gigirock> uruguay1930, vai nelle impostazioni.....
<uruguay1930> come si leva la trasparenza us ubuntu
<uruguay1930> ?=? come si leva
<uruguay1930> come si leva la trasparenza us ubuntu
<uruguay1930> lo sapete
<ryuujin> !impostazioni
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'impostazioni'
<uruguay1930> ok poi
<uruguay1930> come si leva la trasparenza us ubuntu
<mememe> come posso resettare il notebbok?
<mememe> help me pleas
<dextm80> ciao a tutti
<dextm80> ho installato un nuovo hdd wd da 2tb e l ho formattato da gparted in ext4
<dextm80> ma ubuntu continua a non vederlo
<dextm80> vedo solo il principale
<dextm80> sda
<dextm80> lui (sdb) non lo vedo nel file manager
<dextm80> come nn detto ora lo vede
<dextm80> mbo...
<Carlin0> dextm80, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<Carlin0> ah ora lo vede ...
<dextm80> kubuntu
<dextm80> si ora lo vede
<dextm80> strano come mai ci ha messo cosi tanto?
<dextm80> Carlin0, visto che ci sono, come mai quanfo ho formattato con gparted rimangono occupati 30 gb ?
<dextm80> pare in una cartella lost+found
<Carlin0> dextm80, quanto è il disco ?
<dextm80>  tb
<Carlin0> e dove lo vedi che sono occupati 30 gb ?
<gggeee> Salve, uso ubuntu 17.04 in Dual boot con Windows 10.
<gggeee> Ubuntu si è aggiornato e ha voluto riavviare il sistema, ora fa il boot solo su Windows (direttamente, senza grub) e riavviando Windows ritorna solo su Windows. Idee?
<peppe124ub> di che anno è il pc?
<gggeee> ha 1-2 anni, Laptop Toshiba
<peppe124ub> è uefi?
<gggeee> Non saprei...
<peppe124ub> potresti entrare nel BIOS e controllare se è presente nelle voci di boot ubuntu?
<gggeee> ok
<gggeee> Intendi boot order?
<peppe124ub> si
<gggeee> USB, hdd/ssd, odd, lan
<peppe124ub> non c'è nulla che parla di uefi???
<Carlin0> se ha 2 anni è uefi sicuro
<gggeee> Boot mode: uefi boot
<Carlin0> !bootrepair | gggeee
<ubot-it> gggeee: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<peppe124ub> bisogna un disco da masterizzare+
<gggeee> Se lo cambio adesso su "CSM boot" risolvo qualcosa o faccio peggio?
<peppe124ub> non toccare nulla se non riconosci a che serve
<gggeee> Si ma che due... Bisogna lottare con sta cosa ogni 3 x 2
<peppe124ub> se trovi qualcosa che tratta di uefi boot loader imposta su ubuntu altrimenti lascia tutto com'è
<Carlin0> gggeee, leggi la guida che ti ho linkato
<gggeee> Vabè, un disco da masterizzare non ce l'ho, stasera toccherà a windows
<peppe124ub> gggeee, hai una live?
<peppe124ub> se si installa boot-repair li (provvisoriamente)
<Carlin0> gggeee, puoi anche usare una chiavetta usb
<Carlin0> carichi la iso di boot repair con rufus da win
<peppe124ub> se ha la live pronta può seguire la guida "Installazione tramite live"
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-17
<Pippo> Buongiorno a tuttti, volevo sapere qual'è il software predefinito di Xubuntu per la cifratura delle cartelle
<Pippo> E se esiste un software sempre per xubuntu per la gestione di GRUB. Grazie
<Mr_Pan> e s ene va opo 1:30 minuti ... bah
<Carlin0> leva pure il minuto , ha scritto alle 14.47.23 ed è uscito alle 14.48.05
<Mr_Pan> io vedo 14 47 24    14 47 54      30 secondi :D
<Mr_Pan> ah no hai ragione tu 14 48 06
<Carlin0> lol
<Carlin0> 40 secondi ...
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Uzzi> ‎ avrei due dubbi: in fstab ho montato u cifs con //ip/share /mnt/share cifs    username=userdidominio,password=******,iocharset=utf8,rw 0 0, tuttavia in /mnt/share con l'utente locale del pc non ci scrivo perchè è diverso dal useridominio
<zanzo> buonasera! ho un problema con l'audio in ubuntu
<salvatore007> buona sera sono salvatore007 ho un problemino con il collegamento in rete via wirelles, dopo qualche minuto che sono collegato mi blocca il collegamento e per far ripartire la navigazione devo disattivare il wiifii e dopo riparte, sempre per un breve periodo  come posso risolvere il problema? ho installato la versione 16.04 lts
<YADW1> Buonasera! Ogni volta che accendo il pc (o meglio, ogni volta che inizio una sessione, con qualsiasi DE) ricevo una segnalazione di errore, questa è la schermata con i dettagli: https://prnt.sc/hbsaqu
<YADW1> Sono su Ubuntu 17.10, aggiornato dalla 16.04.3 LTS in modo poco ortodosso (cancellando le repo di Xenial e sostituendole con quelle di Artful, poi apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade)
<YADW1> Per caso qualcuno ha idea di quale sia il problema? Nell'utilizzo non ci sono peggioramenti e/o malfunzionamenti di alcun tipo, comunque...
<paolofefoloap> buonasera a tutti
<paolofefoloap> problema in avvio
<paolofefoloap> se passo da grub diretto arrivo sino alla password e poi non carica interfaccia grafica
<paolofefoloap> se passo da ripristino e poi da (non ricordo preciso, ora cerco), arrivo poi alla pw e avvia interfaccia
<paolofefoloap> ok passo prima dalla voce "dpkg" - ricupera i pacchetti danneggiati
<paolofefoloap> do invio e mi torna a "resume" - ripristina l'avvio normale
<Carlin0> paolofefoloap, potresti provare da ripristino a creare un nuovo utente
<paolofefoloap> quasi sempre mi ritorna sul menu "Recovery menu"
<paolofefoloap> poi ancora una volta questa routine e poi si avvia
<paolofefoloap> ciao Carlin0
<paolofefoloap> ora sono dentro la sessione
<paolofefoloap> dici di creare ora nuovo utente e riavviare?
<Carlin0> prova da terminale con sudo adduser paolo2
<Carlin0> e poi prova a riavviare se non da problemi
<davyde> buonasera gentaglia
<davyde> non so dove rivolgermi e allora scrivo qui, ho installato (provato a installare) kde Neon, solo che al reboot mi trovo con la schermata di Grub minimale
<Carlin0> !chat | davyde
<ubot-it> davyde: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<davyde> prima avevo installato fedora in Uefi, e probabilmente grub non riesce a trovare o lanciare il bootloader giusto
<davyde> kde neon e ubuntu-based LTS mi pare
<Carlin0> si ma  non è derivata ufficiale quindi se ne parla in chat
<davyde> quindi dici che non e- la stessa cosa la gestione di grub?
<davyde> alla fine volevo provare a veder se riuscivo a reinstallare grub a mano
<Carlin0> !chat | davyde
<ubot-it> davyde: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<davyde> capito
<paolofefoloap> buonasera di nuovo
<paolofefoloap> Carlin0
<paolofefoloap> allora il secondo utente funziona
<paolofefoloap> esco ed entro nel primo e non da problemi
<Carlin0> paolofefoloap, ottimo quindi il problema è solo nella home del primo
<paolofefoloap> ora direi che
<paolofefoloap> esatto
<paolofefoloap> mi hai preceduto
<paolofefoloap> adesso è capire cosa
<paolofefoloap> perchè vorrei mantenere la home del principale
<paolofefoloap> ho già letto, provato a ripulire la home, ripulito all'osso i repository
<Carlin0> bhe potresti anche copiarla in toto la home ma trasferiresti anche il problema
<paolofefoloap> veramente non ho ancora riavviato dopo aver creato il secondo utente provando ad accedere direttamente al primo
<paolofefoloap> ma non credo che il "paolo2" cambi la routine di avvio del principale, giusto?
<paolofefoloap> si il copiare l'avevo già fatto
<paolofefoloap> anche facendo nuova partizione e installazione parallela
<Carlin0> bhe quello non è un problema paolofefoloap ma la cosa importante è che tu metta paolo2 nel gruppo sudo altrimenti non amministr + nulla
<paolofefoloap> ???
<Carlin0> se copi tutta la home copi anche il problema quindi fai attenzione
<paolofefoloap> scusa mi sono perso un attimo per te dovrei mettere paolo2 nel gruppo sudo perchè?
<Carlin0> perchè se non usi l'utente uno il 2 al momento non è amministratore
<paolofefoloap> si questo ok ho capito bene
<Carlin0> non può usare sudo quindi niente installare programmi aggiornementi etc etc
<Carlin0> ora sei da utente 1 o 2 ?
<paolofefoloap> ma per te la soluzione sarebbe copiare la home su paolo 2? Qui mi sono perso... ma non credo che volevi dirmi questo
<paolofefoloap> sono da utente 1
<Carlin0> e funziona l'utente 1 ?
<Carlin0> no se copi tutta la home su paolo2 copi anche il problema
<paolofefoloap> si l'uno funziona benissimo ma anche prima
<paolofefoloap> la novità è che accede da avvio "normale"
<Carlin0> ah ecco
<paolofefoloap> passando prima dal 2 e poi andando all'uno
<paolofefoloap> notavo questo:
<paolofefoloap> sono andato a dare privilegi amministratore nelle impostazioni utenti
<Carlin0> se invece entri dritto su 1 non va ?
<paolofefoloap> il 2 aveva "personalizzato" e gli ho dato amministratore
<paolofefoloap> ma l'uno  anche lui ho visto che ha come tipo di account "personalizzato" e non principale
<Carlin0> ah tu fai da grafica non saprei , io di solito faccio tutto da terminale
<Carlin0> anche perchè le grafiche ce ne sono parecchie
<Carlin0> quindi
<paolofefoloap> eh lo so
<Carlin0> paolofefoloap, apri un terminale
<Carlin0> e scrivi groups
<paolofefoloap> fatto
<paolofefoloap> vado
<Carlin0> cosa risponde ?
<Carlin0> copia qui
<paolofefoloap> paolo adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<Carlin0> ora fai
<Carlin0> su paolo2
<Carlin0> e metti la pass di paolo2
<Carlin0> poi dai groups
<paolofefoloap> ma se esco di qua esco da chat ..... mi ricollego dopo dal 2?
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> nel terminale scrivi
<Carlin0> su paolo2
<Carlin0> e poi groups
<paolofefoloap> ok su come SuperUser
<Carlin0> no su è switch user
<paolofefoloap> io invece seguivo la frase....!
<paolofefoloap> vado
<Carlin0> cmq il comando è quello
<Carlin0> su paolo2
<paolofefoloap> prima mi scrive
<paolofefoloap> To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<paolofefoloap> See "man sudo_root" for details.
<paolofefoloap> comunque a groups dice
<paolofefoloap> paolo2 adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape sudo dip video plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<Carlin0> ok paolo2 è nel gruppo sudo , questo è l'importante
<paolofefoloap> bene
<Carlin0> ma quindi paolofefoloap se entri direttamente come utente 1 non va ?
<paolofefoloap> non ho ancora provato
<paolofefoloap> pensavo che a logica non ho fatto nessuna nuova azione sul primo utente
<Carlin0> ok male che va sai cosa fare .... ma stai solo attento a non copiare tutta la home o trasferisci anche il problema
<paolofefoloap> comunque se pensi sia utile riavvio e ci sentiamo fra tre minuti
<paolofefoloap> ah no!
<Carlin0> deve essere qualche impostazione che crea fastidio
<paolofefoloap> scusa sono poco chiaro io
<paolofefoloap> volevo mantenere la home le impostazioni giuste
<paolofefoloap> e trovare quella "incriminabile"
<paolofefoloap> (se possibile)
<Carlin0> dovresti provare a  copiarle una alla volta
<Carlin0> quando trovi quella che da fastidio la elimini
<paolofefoloap> ecco però il primo utente va "a morire" per così dire?
<Carlin0> e no dopo capito quale è la elimini da utente 1 e sei a posto
<paolofefoloap> ah ok copio da 1 a 2 e quando (se) si blocca qualcosa la elimino
<Carlin0> si ma una cosa alla volta
<Carlin0> se copi tutto in un colpo solo non puoi capirlo
<Carlin0> ok ?
<paolofefoloap> ma questa "prassi" di copiare... diciamo così, ha un ordine? Cosa vuol dire concretamente "una cosa alla volta"?
<paolofefoloap> che operativamente non saprei come fare
<paolofefoloap> capisco il meccanismo in via teorica, ma....
<Carlin0> non è una prassi paolofefoloap sono cose che si invetano all'occorenza , per me la cosa + facile è che tu usi utente 2
<Carlin0> e vivi felice
<Carlin0> ma se tu vuoi ripristinare il primo
<Carlin0> non vedo altr metodo
<paolofefoloap> il primo era sopravvissuto a ubuntu 14.04 in poi... fammi solo un esempio di cosa cominciare a copiare (se puoi): una cartella? cosa?
<paolofefoloap> grazie intanto della pazienza eh!
<Carlin0> ti dico le cartelle delle impostazioni sono tutte nascoste , quindi hanno il nome che inizia con un punto
<Carlin0> il problema è in una di quelle e non altrove
<paolofefoloap> quindi un sudo nautilus
<paolofefoloap> poi le copio una per volta sul secondo utente e vedo, ad esempio?
<Carlin0> beh ... se incolli nella home con sudo crei altr problemi
<Carlin0> senti il sistema + semplice è usare utente 2
<paolofefoloap> sicuro
<paolofefoloap> ma devo pensare bene tutte le applicazioni e impostazioni che ho e come "duplicarle" diciamo così
<Carlin0> invece di copiare da 1 a 2
<Carlin0> guarda non ne ho idea,...
<paolofefoloap> dai ti lascio, un caffè virtuale (o birra se preferisci) e buona serata
<Carlin0> sono toppe le cose che potrebbero influire
<paolofefoloap> e grazie ancora del supporto/sopporto!
<Carlin0> trppe*
<Carlin0> troppe*
<Carlin0> di nulla paolofefoloap
<casella> Ciao ragazzi, ho ubuntu installato su un mac. Oggi ho fatto un aggiornamento di ubuntu e al riavvio non c'è più il dual boot, ma viene avviato direttamente ubuntu, senza poter scegliere os. Posso andare su mac os solo premendo alt all'accensione del pc. E' possibile sistemare per evitare questa scocciatura?
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-18
<EtherNet> casella: rEFIT
<Mr_Pan> ottimo
<pirata> salve uso ubuntu 17.10  come si leva la trasparenza delle barre
<pirata> ???
<pirata> mi aiutate
<Carlin0> pirata, mi spiace ma non uso gnome  e non saprei
<pirata> io uso gnome come si toglie la trasparenza
<Carlin0> l'abbiamo capito che usi gnome
<Carlin0> dextm80, problemi di connessione ?
<zubili> Buongiorno, qualcuno di voi ha mai utilizzato SFILL?
<zubili> ho letto che crea un file enorme con vari dati random, che vengono scritti varie volte sul disco. dopodiché il file di diversi GB viene cancellato.
<zubili> la mia domanda è: la scrittura avviene contestualmente alla creazione del file, o finché il file non è completo non comincia sovrascrivere il disco?
<Carlin0> zubili, dove hai preso questo programma ?
<peppe90c> buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere, ho installato ubuntu, ma quando parte dopo il login mi appare una schermata nera. sapete come risolverlo grazie
<casella> Salve, qualcuno può aiutarmi a sistemare una cosa del dual boot ubuntu/mac
<casella> ?
<Carlin0> peppe90c, che ubuntu hai installato e su che pc  (specifica scheda video cpu e ram)
<Carlin0> casella, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo update-grub
<casella> su un mac
<Carlin0> casella, metti l'output in pastebin
<Carlin0> no su ubuntu casella
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<casella> In pratica ho installato ubuntu 16.04 su un mac, e andava tutto bene, ieri ho fatto un aggiornamento di ubuntu e al riavvio mi si riavvia solo con ubuntu, per andare sul mac devo premere alt all'accensione e mi fa scegliere OS.
<casella> Non è proprio un problema, è più una seccatura
<casella> volevo sapere se si può sistemare
<Carlin0> casella, leggi cosa ti ho scritto
<casella> sisi ho letto
<Carlin0> quindi ?
<casella> io ti avevo specificato il problema
<casella> un secondo che riavvio il pc con ubuntu e rientro
<casella> a dopo
<Carlin0> ma ho letto quello che hai scritto stanotte
<casella> ah ok
<casella> non lo sapevo
<Carlin0> stamattina però :P
<casella> un secondo che riavvio
<peppe90c> ultima versione di ubuntu,scheda video nvidia geforce gtx 1050 processo intel i7-7700hq e ram16 gb
<Carlin0> peppe90c, ultima intendi la 17.10 ?
<casella> ci sono
<zubili> Carlin0, dai repo
<casella> dovevo mettere sudo upgrade grub?
<Carlin0> casella, sudo update-grub
<Carlin0> e copia l'output in pastebin
<peppe90c> si si 17.10
<Carlin0> zubili, parli di secure-delete ?
<casella> https://pastebin.com/D0fmy2Dh
<Carlin0> casella, non conosco mac ma vedi se ti aiuta questa guida https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<casella> forse questo punto potrebbe aiutarmi:  E' possibile che in seguito a degli aggiornamenti di OSX, xcode o altro software di sistema, rEFInd scompaia all'avvio. Rieseguite la procedura di installazione per ripristinarlo.
<casella> grazie
<Carlin0> peppe90c, hai installato da molto ?
<peppe90c> no pochi giorni fa
<casella> Carlin0 https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhmvPB0pngTM
<casella> si riferisce al terminale di ubuntu o del mac
<Carlin0> peppe90c, io proverei qualcosa di + collaudato della 17.10 come ad esempio la 16.04 , la 17.10 ha parecchie innovazioni e  credo si scontrino con la tua scheda video
<peppe90c> ok grazie, provo a scaricarla, devo prima disinstallare la 17.10?
<zubili> Carlin0, sì esatto
<zubili> è uno dei comandi di secure-delete
<Carlin0> casella, leggendo la guida credo da mac
<Carlin0> peppe90c, basta che lo sovrascrivi
<casella> ok va bene, provo
<casella> grazie
<casella> ciao
<Carlin0> zubili, ho visto , è contenuto in quel pacchetto  ma mi spiace non so aiutarti
<peppe90c> come si fa, installazione normalmente
<Carlin0> peppe90c, avviando il supporto di installazione dovrebbe chiederti qualcosa tipo sostituire o cancellare la 17.10 e installare
<peppe90c> ok grazie provero
<mene> buongiorno, devo far eseguire al sistema uno script per l'aggiornamento dell'ippubblico di un ddns con Cron. Non mi è però chiaro se tale Cron va eseguito come Root o è sufficiente eseguirlo come un utente normale
<gigirock> mene , dovrebbe eseguirlo root , cosi' anche se l'utente non e' loggato ...
<mene> vorrei che lo script venga eseguito senza che sia necessario fare nessun login sulla macchina
<gigirock> mene sudo crontab -l vedi quali sono gli script
<gigirock> sudo crontab -e ne crei uno nuovo
<mene> ah ok... dunque se lo esguo come utente il Cron partirà solo al login di quell'utente?
<gigirock> mene certo...
<gigirock> root non e' un utente : e' la macchina
<mene> ok ok, penso di aver chiarito :)
<mene> grazie!
<Carlin0> in realtà lo può eseguire anche un utente normale e anche senza essere loggato
<Carlin0> se no cron a cosa servirebbe
<mene> ah, allora non ho chiarito :\
<gigirock> Carlin0, l'utente non loggato dovrebbe mettere la password per eseguire /bin/programma
<Carlin0> gigirock, cron esegue ciò che ha impostato anche se l'utente non è loggato
<Carlin0> mene, perchè dovrebbe eseguirlo per forza root ?
<gigirock> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/166362/cronjob-does-not-execute-when-not-logged-in non ho tempo.....leggete qui
<mene> non è necessario... l'importante è che lo esegua da solo senza necessita di fare altro
<Carlin0> gigirock, evita di postare link non ufficiali
<mene> dunque senza alcun log in ecc... deve solo eseguire ogni 5 min l'aggiornamento dell'ip
<Carlin0> mene, bene l'importante è che : 1) la macchina sia accesa , 2) il crontab sia impostato
<mene> infatti è così, ma non funzia :(
<Carlin0> mene, ma se lo lanci a  mano lo script esegue ?
<mene> si
<gigirock> mene, chiede la password ?
<Carlin0> mene, ora hai impostato da user normale ?
<mene> no, ho impostato chmod 700 sullo script
<mene> si da user normale, che poi è l'unico user che c'è
<mene> dunque ha privilegi di admin
<gigirock> mene ma non si chiama admin.....
<Carlin0> mene, posta l'output di crontab -l
<Carlin0> in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mene> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25988129/
<Carlin0> devi mettere la path completa tipo /home/ciccio/etc
<Carlin0> mene, poi fai vedere anche ls -al ~/duckdns
<mene> provo
<mene> eccola http://paste.ubuntu.com/25988145/
<Carlin0> ok metti la path completa e dovrebbe andare
<mene> la sintassi completa per la path è /home/utente/eccetera ?
<Carlin0> */5 * * * * /home/mene/duckdns/duck.sh >/dev/null 2>&1
<mene> fatto, ora dovrebbe partire subito o aspetta i 5min e poi parte?
<gigirock> ogni 5 minuti come e' scritto nel cron
<Carlin0> esegue a 5 10 15 20 etc
<Carlin0> ora dovrebbe eseguire a 55
<gigirock> ogni modulo 5 ....che roba complicata
<Carlin0> dovrebbe aver eseguito a quest'ora , cmq aggiornare un dns ogni 5 minuti mi pare esagerato poi fate vobis
<gigirock> mene, nel file .log dovresti trovare qualche segno di vita
<Carlin0> tra un minuto ri aggiorna :P
<Carlin0> basta
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mene> funziona, grazie 1000 a tutti e due
<Carlin0> mene, dillo a gigirock che funziona anche non da root
<Carlin0> lol
<Carlin0> ciao alla prossima :)
<mene> ottimista, anche lui ha imparato una cosa nuova!
<gigirock> mene, infatti nn hai finito i test devi 'logout' e lasciare il pc accesso
<mene> hai ragione anche tu, faccio un reboot e stacco la connessione per un nuovo ip cosi vediamo se funziona tutto correttamente
<dragoss> salve
<mene> confermo che funziona!
<Carlin0> non avevo dubbi
<mene> sei tremendo!
<Carlin0> l'unico problema era la path incompleta
<Carlin0> lo uso cron mene per questo lo conosco
<Uzzi> ho un ub che si autentica vie kerberos su un dc samba. non riesco a montare una groupshare per due utenti e passare l'utente che sdi volte in volta si logga
<gigirock> Uzzi, ok per dc ma dns dove e' ?
<Uzzi> sul dc
<beckples> buongiorno, ho installato elementary os su un notebook asus con preinstallato windows 10 home edition. dopo mesi di aggiornamento windows che mi hanno mangiato tutta la memoria di un hard disk di soli 20gb ho deciso di cancellare tutto ed installare OS. E' molto veloce ma ho due problemi, il primo non mi prende la mia password utente per autorizzar
<beckples> e aggiornamenti o scarico app, e poi non mi riconosce monitor esterni e non funziona l'audio? mi potete aiutare? sono uno user datato di windows e non sono un esperto linux... grz1000
<gigirock> Uzzi, m$ vuole 2 macchine diverse......
<beckples> scusa non capisco...
<Uzzi> gigirock: in sto mmento ho una vm con samba4 che mi fa da dc e dns e i winzoz e i linux client si autenticano tranquilli
<Uzzi> i win client si montano traquilli le loro share con le credenziali dell'utente loggato
<Uzzi> vorrei fare lo stesso per i client linux
<gigirock> Uzzi, che si autenticano e' una cosa ....... che il server sia riconosciuto sulla rete ...........
<Uzzi> in base all'user vorrei che la share sia montata con l'user loggato su quel pc in quel momento
<gigirock> beckples, elementary non e' ubuntu ufficiale ....
<gigirock> !chat | beckples
<ubot-it> beckples: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> Uzzi, nell'active directory c'e' il pannello di configurazione per quelle cose... ma si avvia da windows
<gigirock> Uzzi,  ma gli utenti sono windows o linux ?
<Uzzi> gigirock: entrambe
<Uzzi> ho client win e client liux che si autenticano sul dc
<gigirock> Uzzi, la cosa migliore in win e' fare lo script di ingresso net use * /server/%user%/Documenti
<beckples> ok grazie
<Uzzi> gigirock: e mi funzia anche per i client linux?
<mene> sono di nuovo qui, stavolta ho un problemino con transmission: ho il client impostato per scaricare i file terminati in una directory condivisa con samba ma non posso cancellarli ne spostarli. Ho capito che devo impostare il parametro unmask nel file settings.json di transmission ma non so che numero devo inserire (di default è 18) ho letto che acc
<mene> etta solo numeri in base 10. Sapete dirmi che numero devo inserire per fare in modo di poter cancellare file e cartelle?
<gigirock> https://askubuntu.com/questions/733381/file-permission-management mene questa 'prima pagina che trovo su internet' te la posso postare....
<mene> si ok, è la stessa che ho trovato io ma non riesco a capire che valore ci vuol :\
<Carlin0> mene, ma la cartella è in locale o in remoto su samba ?
<mene> remoto
<mene> so scusa.... locale
<Carlin0> in che path mene ?
<mene> media
<Carlin0> media e poi ?
<mene> ma la cartella dalla rete la vedo senza problemi, ci posso anche scrivere dentro
<Carlin0> quindi non è in locale
<mene> il problema è che non mi fa cancellare i file e le cartelle dei file scaricati da transmission
<mene> per locale intendevo rete locale
<Carlin0> samba non lo conosco , se era sul pc potevo aiutarti
<mene> non credo sia problema di samba ma di transmission che quando sposta i download terminati gli da dei permessi che non mi permettono di cancellarli
<Carlin0> mene metti in paste ls -al quella path dove scarica
<mene> penso di aver risolto
<mene> imposto l'unmask=0 nel file di configurazione di transmission e adesso posso cancellare
<gigirock> ma con ubuntu si puo' scrivere su partizioni hfs+ ?
<Mr_Pan> Janvitus, hai problemi con la connesisone ... t elo avevo gia chiesto oggi
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-19
<Psiquo> Buonasera
<Psiquo> Buonasera
<Lollo97> Salve, mi chiamo Lorenzo , volevo chiedervi un aiuto in quanto sto cercando di efffetiare l’installazione di ubuntu 17.10 sul mio dispositivo  Acer Espure ES 15 , il probelma è che a termine dell’installazione (la quale procede senza alcun probelma) il computer giustamente si riavvia, ma al termine dei questi, nel boot  order, non compare ubuntu ,
<Lollo97> trovo soltanto windows e non capisco il motivo .
<gianlucva> ciao a tutti
<gianlucva> è possibile installare una distro direttamente dal file iso scaricato?
<Carlin0> gianlucva, devi masterizzare un dvd o metterlo su chiavetta usb
<gianlucva> certo quello lo sapevo, ma leggevo che volendo un'alternativa c'era
<Carlin0> avviare la iso dal grub ? se uno vuole complicarsi la vita può anche farlo
<gianlucva> ok grazie, ciao
<Manuz> buongiorno ragazzi ce' qualcuno?
<mbuti> ciao, ho perso la partizione uefi durante una reinstallazione che faccio_
<mbuti> ubuntu mate, mi ha chiesto di ridimensionare la partizione uefi , gli ho detto di no ed e- iniziato il casino
<mbuti>  efibootmgr -d /dev/sdX -p Y -c -L "Nome-boot-entry" -l /path-to-kernel -u "root=/dev/sdxy rw kernel-options initrd=/path-to-initrd"
<mbuti> che ci metto in nome e in path_
<leonidoro> salve a tutti, quando accedo a  browes web chromium , il sistema mi chiede di sbloccare il portachiavi di accesso, ma cosa è?
<mbuti> leonidoro: io gli do la password di sistema e parte
<leonidoro> già fatto ma non funziona
<mbuti> ma c-e- una procedura in giro per non doverla piu dare
<mbuti> forse la password dell-account ggogle
<Mr_Pan> mbuti, no eì la password per il portachiavi (contenitore) delle passsword che utilizzi nella navigazione
<mbuti> mi aiuti con l-uefi_
<Mr_Pan> mbuti, non so come aiutarti ... non avendo uefi/windows su nessuno dei miei computer
<leonidoro> Mr_Pan quindi?
<mbuti> Mr_Pan:  non hai macchine  64 BIT O preferisci 32bit_
<Mr_Pan> mbuti, certo che le ho ma nessuna con windows ...
<mbuti> ma io non ho windows
<Mr_Pan> leonidoro, nel menu cerca password e chiavi a pri il portafoglio da li dovresti poter configurare la password ... lasciala in bianco se non vuoi avere ogni volta la richiesta di sblocco
<Mr_Pan> mbuti, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi
<mbuti> gia letta, a parte che non capisco perche parlano di w8
<mbuti> io ho comprato un pc senza win
<Mr_Pan> mbuti, e perche hai uan partizione efi !?
<mbuti> forse perche l-ho pasticciata_
<loris04> salve, vorrei installare ubuntu 16.04 lts sul mio xps 13 come sistema operativo principale, vorrei sapere i pro e i contro e qualche consiglio :) è la prima volta che installo linux
<mbuti> sempre che ce l-ho davvero e da dove la vedi_
<mbuti> ho scelto installa ubuntu da grub poi visto che non riuscivo a sistemare ho installato pidgin e son qui
<mbuti> Mr_Pan: DOVE vedi che ho una partizione efi_
<Mr_Pan> uefi
<mbuti> e non e- necessaria per mate_
<mbuti> punto interrogativo
<mbuti> in effetti ce l-ho efi....
<mbuti> e- quella che fa mate
<mbuti> in installazione
<Mr_Pan> mbuti direi che ti conviene piallare il tutto e reinstallare ... non riesco a capire cosa hai fatto esattamente con le partizioni
<mbuti> no cazzo no
<mbuti> pero ho installato aptik, e- affidabile_
<mbuti> ?
<Carlin0> mbuti, dove lo hai preso ?
<mbuti> Carlin0:  da softuer boutique
<Carlin0> nei repo quindi ? strano non lo vedo aspè
<Carlin0> no infatti è proveniente da ppa esterni
<mbuti> ma non ho pp
<mbuti> ppa
<mbuti> da gui
<mbuti> l-ho installato da gui
<mbuti> in ubuntu mate
<Carlin0> mbuti, apri un terminale e scrivi ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<mbuti> sono da live
<Carlin0> a boh
<Carlin0> ok sei da live vediamo la partizione allora
<Carlin0> mbuti, sudo fdosk -l
<mbuti> Carlin0: efibootmgr -d /dev/sdX -p Y -c -L "Nome-boot-entry" -l /path-to-kernel -u "root=/dev/sdxy rw kernel-options initrd=/path-to-initrd"
<Carlin0> metti in risultato in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Arcimboldo> buona domenica a tutti
<mbuti> Carlin0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25996336/
<Carlin0> mbuti, la partizione efi c'è ancora
<mbuti> si ma non mi da l-opzione reinstalla perche- e- pasticciata
<Carlin0> mbuti, hai provato con boot repair ?
<mbuti> non e- quella del mio sistema, ho usato gparted per provare a ricrealra
<mbuti> no
<Carlin0> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<mbuti> da live grazie provo
<Arcimboldo> da quando ho messo un ssd e ci ho installato ubuntu, la spia sul case dei dischi è sempre fissa. a me non sembra normale :/
<Arcimboldo> su fdisk non ho impostato nulla, e l'ssd ha le stesse impostazioni degli hdd. che opzioni sarebbe meglio mettere per l'ssd?
<Carlin0> Arcimboldo, sembra un problema hardware + che di ubuntu
<Arcimboldo> Carlin0, tipo?
<Arcimboldo> ho collegato semplicemente l'ssd con il sata e l'alimentazione
<Carlin0> prima lo faceva ?
<Arcimboldo> assolutamente no
<Carlin0> quindi cosa centra ubuntu ?
<Arcimboldo> che ho installato ubuntu sull'ssd. prima stava su hdd e la spia non era fissa
<Arcimboldo> non ho settato il trim per l'ssd e non ho messo nessuna opzione su fstab, dovrei farlo?
<Arcimboldo> e non ho capito se sia meglio abilitarlo giornalmente o settimanalmente o a mano
<Arcimboldo> qualcuno di voi che ha installato su ssd può dirmi se lo ha impostato e come? a parte il link sul wiki
<Carlin0> magari avessi un ssd :P ho tutta roba vecchia lol
<Arcimboldo> Carlin0, ho beccato un buon usato, sennò col cappero :D
<gigirock> Arcimboldo, che hai comprato ?
<Arcimboldo> gigirock, kingston 240gb
<loris04> scusate sto installando ubuntu ma non mi trova il mio disco durante l'installazione
<loris04> vorrei sovrascrivere windosws
<Carlin0> loris04, sei da live ?
<loris04> no ho fatto installa ubuntu
<loris04> ho provato la live e sono uscito
<loris04> devo installarlo dalla live?
<Carlin0> no quando sei da live entr qui e ci fai vedere una schermata di gparted
<Carlin0> cerchiamo di capire perchè non vede il disco
<loris04> va bene, intanto allego anche la guida di dell che mi hanno mandato per installarlo
<Carlin0> loris04, che ubuntu stai provando e su che pc ?
<loris04> magari c'è qualcosa di sbagliato nelle impostazioni del bios
<loris04> http://www.dell.com/support/article/it/it/itbsdt1/sln297060/xps-13-9343--how-to-install-ubuntu-developer-edition-1404-on-a-dell-pc-configured-for-the-unified-extensible-firmware-interface--uefi--bios?lang=en
<loris04> sto installando ubuntu 16.04
<loris04> su xps13
<Carlin0> loris04, hai detto che vuoi eliminare windows ?
<loris04> si
<Carlin0> in pratica ubuntu sarebbe l'unico sistema operativo ?
<loris04> si vorrei usare solo ubuntu, ho già questo pc su windows e ho fatto una partizione dove installero' anche un'altra versione di linux (ancora da decidere)
<loris04> ma sul xps 13 solo ubuntu
<loris04> non voglio il dual boot
<loris04> usero' il dual boot solo su questo asus
<Carlin0> allora loris04 prima cosa accertati che win non abbia il fastboot attivo e poi se vuoi solo ubuntu mettendo il bios in legacy mode ti faciliti la vita
<Carlin0> poi avvia il supporto di installazione e se hai problemi entra qui da live
<loris04> va bene adesso provo e vi faccio sapere, ti ringrazio
<davide> exit
<davide> ciao
<davide> quit
<loris04> perfetto ha funzionato tutto
<gigirock> ottimo
<loris04> ti ringrazio carlino
<loris04> dopo l'installazione posso rimettere il bios com'era prima e disattivare il legacy? non succede nulla?
<gigirock> !tab | loris
<ubot-it> loris: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<gigirock> !tab | loris04
<ubot-it> loris04: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<Carlin0> no loris04 se installi in legacy mode devi tenerlo così
<loris04> va bene
<Guest5407> ragazzi ho installato ubuntu in legacy mod e al riavvio niente , non funziona, avevo provato in uefi ma non trovava il disco
<Guest5407> metto uno screen dalla live
<Guest5407> file:///home/ubuntu/Desktop/Screenshot%20from%202017-11-19%2016-37-03.png
<Guest5407> file:///home/ubuntu/Desktop/Screenshot%20from%202017-11-19%2016-37-03.png https://thepasteb.in/p/g5hPy42p47EFr
<Arcimboldo> le immagini postale su un sito tipo imgurl.com
<Arcimboldo> no scusami, imgur.com
<Guest5407> file:///home/ubuntu/Desktop/Screenshot%20from%202017-11-19%2016-37-03.png
<Guest5407> https://imgur.com/a/2lUKO
<Guest5407> ora dovrebbe vedersi
<Arcimboldo> i link /home/ecc, non possiamo vederli, sono file sul tuo pc :)
<Arcimboldo> al riavvio niente che significa?
<Guest5407> https://imgur.com/MFCsDfG
<Guest5407> au
<Guest5407> scusate ho pure la tastiera sbagliata
<Guest5407> madonna che pena ahahah
<Arcimboldo> no ok se è solo la schermata di gparted si vede
<Arcimboldo> pensavo fossero immagini diverse
<Guest5407> al riavvio mi apre una schermata di ubuntu ma avviandola non succede nulla
<Guest5407> ormai ho fatto un casino credo che si sia installato nella uefi
<Arcimboldo> si ma se hai installato in legacy mode non capisco la presenza della partizione efi...
<Arcimboldo> sei loris di prima?
<Guest5407> si esatto
<Arcimboldo> fai come ti aveva scritto Carlin0, installi in legacy mode e basta, disattiva da bios il fast boot e il secure boot e attiva la legacy mode.
<Guest5407> ho fatto proprio cosi
<Guest5407> per due volte
<Arcimboldo> anzi, prima attivi/disattivi le voci nel bios e POI installi
<Mr_Pan> Guest5407, entre nel bios  disattiva secure boot e fast boot ... attiva legacy mode ... installa da capo ...
<Arcimboldo> senti Guest5407 ma da bios hai impostato l'hard disk come dispositivo da cui fare boot?
<Arcimboldo> a installazione finita intendo
<Guest5407> va bene lo rifaccio ma sono abbastanza sicuro che avevo disattivato sia il fast boot che il secure boot e poi installato da legacy
<Guest5407> riprovo da capo vi tengo aggiornati
<Guest5407> grazie per l aiuto
<Arcimboldo> azz
<Arcimboldo> che fretta
<loris4> scusatemi sono ancora io
<loris4> non ho ancora cominciato
<loris4> stavo leggendo la guida
<loris4> se Windows è in modalità UEFI (con partizionamento GPT e partizione EFI), Ubuntu dovrà essere installato in modalità UEFI;
<loris4> faccio qualcosa alle partizioni?
<Mr_Pan> loris4, hai detto di non avere windows o sbaglio
<loris4> ci ho scritto sopra prima
<loris4> quando l'ho installato in legacy
<loris4> e ora c'è una partizione in efi ancora visibile
<L> https://imgur.com/a/2lUKO
<loris4> è questa
<loris4> provo a rifare come mi avete detto
<Arcimboldo> loris4,
<Mr_Pan> loris4, avvia ubuntu in liva apri gparted e cancella tutte la partizioni che trovi sul disco ...
<Arcimboldo> loris4, hai detto di voler mettere solo ubuntu, lascia stare windows, una volta che formatti sei a posto
<Mr_Pan> loris4, oppure mentre installi scegli configurazione manulae delle partizioni ... cancella tutte quelle che trovi e poi ricrea quelle che ti servono
<Arcimboldo> basta che se metti legacy mode, rimani in legacy mode.
<Arcimboldo> Mr_Pan, si anche io cancellerei tutto e farei partizioni a mano
<loris4> va bene mi metto in legacy e riprovo
<loris4> a più tardi :)
<Arcimboldo> loris4, se poi vuoi installare in uefi mode puoi farlo, avevi linkato la guida passo passo della dell, e segui la guida di ubuntu per uefi mode (sennò non ti si avvia)
<loris4> ho provato
<Arcimboldo> cmq in legacy mode ci sono meno rogne
<Arcimboldo> loris4, si ma ubuntu pure hai installato in uefi mode?
<Mr_Pan> loris4, se hai solo ubuntu usa legacy mode
<loris4> in uefi non mi trovava il disco
<loris4> non so perchè
<Arcimboldo> ah è vero
<loris4> di conseguenza non potevo installare
<loris4> per quello che sono abbastanza sicuro di aver usato la legacy
<loris4> comunque per ora riprovo
<loris4> sto più attento a certi passaggi
<Arcimboldo> niente, vai di legacy mode, disattivi fast boot e secure boot, attivi legacy mode. installi ubuntu, fai il partizionamento manuale, cancelli tutte le partizioni e ne crei due: una per il sistema e un'altra per la swap (molto piccola, dipende dalla ram che hai)
<loris4> ho cancellato tutte le partizioni
<Arcimboldo> poi setti nel bios l'avvio per l'hard disk. e dovresti stare a posto
<Arcimboldo> bravo
<Arcimboldo> se fai tutto bene non ti deve creare la partizione efi
<marcoleo> ciao a tutti
<marcoleo> ho una domanda ragazzi, ho tirato fuori dallo scaffale un vecchio portatile 15 pollici che vorrei sfruttare per vedere netflix
<loris4> https://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<loris4> ho usato questo per fare la chiavetta
<loris4> magari non funziona bene non so
<Arcimboldo> io non l'homai usato, non so dirti
<marcoleo> quale distro consigliate?
<Arcimboldo> marcoleo, che hw ha? processore, ram?
<Arcimboldo> loris4, hai controllato la md5 prima di mettere la iso? magari era corrotta (anche se difficile)
<marcoleo> 2gb di ram, intel celeron 1.60 1.60
<marcoleo> 64 nit
<marcoleo> sto scaricando xubuntu lo tiene si ?
<Arcimboldo> mah
<marcoleo> bit
<loris4> no pero' effettivamente la chiavetta non ha nulla anche la live andava bene e tutta l'installazione, riprovo tutto facciamo cosi'
<Arcimboldo> per tenerlo lo terrà pure, bisogna vedere se è usabile
<marcoleo> adesso come adesso con win 7 è quasi inusabile
<Arcimboldo> loris4, mi spiace, non mi viene in mente altro, a meno che non c'è qualche passaggio che ci sfugge
<Arcimboldo> marcoleo, strano eh?
<marcoleo> no per niete
<marcoleo> niente ahahah
<marcoleo> speriamo dai che con xubuntu rinasca :)
<marcoleo> almeno per netflix ho bisogno solo di quello
<Arcimboldo> marcoleo, modello preciso del processore?
<marcoleo> b815
<marcoleo> non penso sia dual core
<marcoleo> ah invece si
<marcoleo> che scoperte
<Arcimboldo> beh se è 64 bit si
<Arcimboldo> marcoleo, pensavo peggio, non è mica male. xubuntu te lo regge, non so netflix
<mbuti> Carlin0: boot repair n funziona
<mbuti> non
<mbuti> pre reinstallare tutto non mi ricordo come ho fatto la partizione uefi
<mbuti> la fa automaticamente l-installazione o la devo fare i_
<mbuti> io
<loris4> provo a rifare la chiavetta
<Arcimboldo> loris4, hai linux a disposizione per fare la chiavetta?
<loris4> si
<loris4> sia il 17 che il 16.04
<loris4> solo che il 17 sullo schermo del xps non va bene
<loris4> Arcimboldo: tu cosa mi consigli di usare? rufus?
<Arcimboldo> loris4, mmm io userei dd
<marcoleo> dai speriamo bene
<marcoleo> adesso su win lo regge ma ha qualche frame che perde
<marcoleo> magari su xubuntu no
<Arcimboldo> cioè loris4 con quel metodo mi ha sempre funzionato, ma devi stare attento a non sbagliarti il nome della usb o ti formatta qualche altra cosa
<Arcimboldo> <loris4> solo che il 17 sullo schermo del xps non va bene →intendevo se puoi fare una nuova chiavetta da linux
<Arcimboldo> <marcoleo> magari su xubuntu no → non so che dirti, provalo :D
<loris4> Arcimboldo: ahh capito scusami, eh no guarda questo ubuntu è il primo linux in tutta la mia vita
<loris4> meglio tardi che mai
<Arcimboldo> ok allora devi farla da win?
<loris4> si
<marcoleo> grazie per laiuto ti faro sapere :D
<Arcimboldo> loris4, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb a quanto pare rufus è in grado di farlo
<loris4> ma se non creo nessuna partizione succede qualcosa?
<Arcimboldo> loris4, che te la farà fare durante l'installazioe
<Arcimboldo> cmq falle a mano, te ne bastano due
<Arcimboldo> ext4 per il sistema (gli indichi / ), e una molto piccola per la swap (gli indichi swap)
<Arcimboldo> molto più facile a farlo che a spiegarlo :D
<loris4> si ahahah
<Arcimboldo> la swap ho visto prima che avevi sui 15 gb, forse te ne basta ancora meno gb
<loris44> non so se è arrivato ho visto che si era scollegato
<loris44> la swap di quanto la faccio?
<loris44> e la /?
<Arcimboldo> allora
<Arcimboldo> la / è il sistema, quindi prendi quasi tutto lo spazio
<Arcimboldo> la swap a occhio buttaci un 10gb in fondo e stop
<loris44> faccio solo la swap allora?
<Arcimboldo> come solo?
<Arcimboldo> devi farne due
<Arcimboldo> una per / e una per la swap
<loris44> ho un disco da 512 gb, faccio 490 per il sistema e 10 per la swap?
<Arcimboldo> ti ricordi la schermata che hai mandato prima? devi farla più o meno come quella, ma SENZA la partizione EFI. una semplice partizione in ext4 per / da circa 500 gb, il resto per la swap
<Arcimboldo> si più o meno
<Arcimboldo> non posso mandarti una schermata di installazione per farti vedere :D
<loris44> te la mando io dopo mi dici se è corretto o meno :)
<Arcimboldo> ok
<Arcimboldo> loris44, tra un po' vado a cena, se ce la fai tra poco te lo dico subito
<loris44> scusami arrivano subito
<Arcimboldo> no figurati, lo dico per te :D se vado a cena non sto al pc :)
<loris44> si immagino ahaha arrivano stanno caricando sul sito
<Arcimboldo> fai fai
<loris44> https://imgur.com/a/gIc2J
<loris44> le vedi tutte e tre?
<Arcimboldo> spe
<Arcimboldo> si va bene
<Arcimboldo> io avrei messo la swap in fondo ma penso sia lo stesso
<loris44> be posso rifare
<loris44> non ho ancora confermato
<loris44> comunque grazie mille di tutto :D
<loris44> buon appetito
<Arcimboldo> buon appetito anche a te, vado a magnare :D
<Arcimboldo_> Vabbe
<pippo> Buonasera, sono ancora io
<pippo> ho ripristinato grub con il boot-repair seguendo la guida
<pippo> ora però vedo due windows 8.1 in grub anche se l'installazione è una sola di win
<pippo> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLNn8kvA9fB
<pippo> come mai? posso eliminare uno dei due loader dato che rimandano alla stessa Win?
<gigirock> pippo, sono su 2 partizioni diverse ..... controlla cosa sono
<pippo> una credo sia la partizione di recovery
<pippo> infatti gparted mi dice "riservato al sistema"
<pippo> l'altra è sulla NTFS di windows
<gigirock> direi che e' meglio non toglierla....
<Carlin0> pippo, hai uefi ?
<pippo> no non ho uefi
<Carlin0> pippo, prova a dare al terminale sudo update-grub
<Carlin0> e vedi quanti ne trova
<pippo> 2
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-12
<casasicura> Salve, ho aggiornato il pc da Ubuntu 16.04 a 18.04. Ora riesco ad arrivare al login e poi alla scrivania solamente avviando il pc con kernel in recovery. Ubuntu in avvio normale carica con la scritta Ubuntu e poi si blocca quando arriva al terzo puntino e viene caricato il puntatore mouse. Cosa posso fare?
<casasicura> È un computer di lavoro per cui non posso avviarlo sempre così. Ho letto ci sono stati altri problemi uguali. Verrà risolto con gli aggiornamenti?
<sosu1> non riesco a trovare Ubuntu One , sapete darmi un indirizzo?
<mino1954> Buongiorno. Uso ubuntu 18.04.1 lts  x86_64. Quando provo ad installare una nuova applicazione, mi si apre il seguente messaggio: error while installing package: il pacchetto si trova in uno stato di inconsistenza critico. Mi potete dare istruzioni per risolvere il problema? Grazie
<epizefiri> Ciao belli
<epizefiri> c'è dejadup che da un paio di giorni mi tira fuori un errore strano
<epizefiri> Terminazione dopo 5 tentativi. Error: g-io-error-quark: Error splicing file: Input/output error (o)
<epizefiri> sapete dirmi di più su questo errore, oppure indirizzarmi su un luogo dove posso capirne di più?
<epizefiri> Il backup è della mia /home locale su un disco montato in rete.
<[Enrico]> epizefiri: Input/Ouput potrebbe essere un segnale di un disco rigido che si sta rompendo. Dopo che il programma ti da questo errore puoi guardare nel log del kernel (che puoi visualizzare col comand dmesg), se hai errori su comandi ata verso il disco significa che hai problemi hardware al disco e che devi cambiarlo subito
<[Enrico]> epizefiri: un esempio di log indice di disco in procinto di fallire lo trovi, per esempio, qui https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2375057 nota che ci sono molte varianti
<epizefiri> [Enrico], direi che il disco locale è a posto. Inizio a temere per quello remoto.. anche se lo s.m.a.r.t. sembra apposto
<epizefiri> sto cercando di vedere se esistono dei log di deja dup
<[Enrico]> epizefiri: sfortunatamente non ci si può fidare dello smart. Comunque sia hai ragione, sarebbe una cosa buona controllare anche quello remoto
<[Enrico]> epizefiri: oppure è la scheda di rete / wireless che genera l'errore di I/O
<epizefiri> [Enrico], ottimo punto. Sto usando il portatile con una nuova docking station, forse la scheda di rete è fallata.
<[Enrico]> provare senza la docking male non fa
<epizefiri> [Enrico], nel frattempo tu hai la minima idea di come far fare dei log a dejadup? non trovo nulla su google.
<[Enrico]> epizefiri: mai usato non lo conosco
<loremeli14> ma dopo aver completato il download, per aprirlo devo masterizzarlo su disco?
<lorenzomeli14> ma dopo aver completato il download, per aprirlo devo masterizzarlo su bdisco?
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-13
<ryuujin> giornooo
<tommy``> ciao
<Altobunion2397> Salve, sto cercando di installare Ubuntu dal mio pc Lenovo Y50-70 ma una volta scaricato il software su pennetta e cambiato sia il Secure Boot che la gerarchia di avviamento del bios, il Pc si accende sempre con windows non facendomi procedere con l'installazione. cosa posso fare?
<Carlin0> Altobunion2397, hai disabilitato il fast boot di windows ?
<Altobunion2397> sisi
<Carlin0> Altobunion2397, come hai preparato la penna usb ?
<Altobunion2397> ho usato il file Rufus
<Altobunion2397> ti mando l'immagine
<Carlin0> no no
<Carlin0> rufus va bene
<Altobunion2397> ho seguito passo passo le istruzioni di Aranzulla ahaha
<Carlin0> male
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Altobunion2397> ok ora me le leggo
<Altobunion2397> ok ho seguito gli stessi passaggi ma non riesco ad avviare la schermata con le opzioni di avvio
<Altobunion2397> La modalità UEFI è leggermente diverse ma in ogni caso ho impostato come prima in gerarchia la usb. Non so più che fare
<Carlin0> prova con un dvd
<Altobunion2397> ok ci provo
<Remildo> salve non riesco a installare i driver di una stampante
<Mr_Pan> Remildo,versione ubuntu  ?   quale stampante  ?
<Remildo> ho i driver dal sito ufficiale
<Remildo> ciao mr pan ubuntu 16.04 e pixma ts3150 della canon
<Mr_Pan> Remildo, ecco la guida
<Mr_Pan> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030598/step-by-step-instruction-required-to-install-canon-ts3150-printer
<Mr_Pan> scarichi dal sito
<Mr_Pan> scompatti
<Mr_Pan> installi
<Mr_Pan> lascia perdere la parte relativa a ppa ...
<Mr_Pan> Remildo, https://www.canon.it/support/consumer_products/products/fax__multifunctionals/inkjet/pixma_ts_series/pixma-ts3150.aspx?type=drivers&language=&os=Linux%20(64-bit)
<Mr_Pan> suppongo tu abbia ubuntu 64 bit...
<Mr_Pan> scarica driver per stampante e quello per lo scanner ... li scompatti
<Mr_Pan> ...dentro ci sono dei file .deb ... li installi ...e dovrebbe funzionare tutto
<remildo> e non va
<remildo> mi dice could not detect the target printer
<Mr_Pan> remildo, connessa correttamente usb ?
<remildo> si penso
<remildo> cambio porta usv
<remildo> niente
<remildo> non so che fare
<remildo> non e- possibile che sia ancora cosi difficile installare qualcosa su ubuntu
<remildo> q
<[Enrico]> remildo: purtroppo alcune marche sono più difficili di altre. Per esempio con HP è generalmente semplicissimo, si installa il pacchetto hplip dai repo ufficialy, che contiene anche un'interfaccia grafica, e via, pochi step e hai tutto funzionante. Non tutte le marche sono supportate così bene purtroppo. Notare che è l'azienda produttrice che deve aggiungere il supporto ed essendo un sistema di fatto poco comune non c'è necessariamente
<[Enrico]>  molto interesse
<remildo> e immaginoi
<remildo> e vabbe
<remildo> che devo farci
<remildo> vi ringrazio ora non ho piu tempo
<remildo> riprovero'
<Carlin0> le canon sono rognosette
<sargon3181> buonasera, avrei bisogno di un consiglio
<sargon3181> devo creare un disco di avvio con il sistema operativo Lubuntu
<sargon3181> ma in quello che ho installato Xubunto non trovo il programma per creare dischi di avvio
<sargon3181> qualcuno mi può aiutare per favore
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-14
<byonc> Ciao ragazzi, ultimamente e quasi sempre, quando avvio il mio portatile con Xubuntu 16.04, si verifica un rumore fastidioso. ora vi sto scrivendo dalla live di Xubuntu 18.04 e all-avvio non ce stato il rumore. secondo voi puo dipendere dal sistema operativo? lo chiedo perche vorrei evitare di portarlo dal tecnico e magari e' solo un problema di S.O
<byonc> .
<byonc> Ho Xubuntu 16.04 da piu di un anno. Il problema si sta verificando da qualche settimana
<massimo30> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<massimo30> !launcher
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'launcher'
<Guest55206> come faccio a rimuovere un'icona dal menù?
<Guest55206> COME FACCIO A RIMUOVERE UN'ICONA DAL MENÙ?
<Botolo> !caps | Guest55206
<ubot-it> Guest55206: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Guest55206> OK
<Guest55206> eddaje
<Guest55206> cazzarola
<Guest55206> possibile che non c'è nessuno attivo qui?
<Guest55206> e che cazzo
<Guest55206> aoo
<Guest55206> ma sta chat è abbandonata o cosa?
<Guest55206> ora è più viva
<Guest55206> weee
<bhodi> Ciao a tutti, ho Kubuntu 18.04 con una risoluzione di 3000x2000 ed ho impostato la scalatura dello schermo a 2.3 e tutto funziona benissimo, solo che alcuni programmi come Gimp e JDownloader2 hanno le icone molto piccole e sembra non siano influenzati dalla scalatura. Sapreste consigliarmi come risolvere il problema?
<sp3> buona sera a tutti
<sp3> sto configurando iptables ma non riesco ad pingare il router via wifi
<sp3> nessuno mi puo' aiutare seriamente
<sp3> sto configurando iptables ma non riesco ad pingare il router via wifi
<sp3> nessuno mi puo' aiutare seriamente
<Mr_Pan> sp3> oggi non sei piu tornato ..
<Mr_Pan> non hai risolto a quanto leggo
<sp3> si infatti
<sp3> scusa se non sono piu tornato ma ho scritto che avevo dei casini
<sp3> non ho piu' risolto
<sp3> scusa se te lo dico ma qui in chat in fatto di aiuti non ci siamo
<sp3> tutti se ne fregano
<Carlin0> !paga | sp3
<ubot-it> sp3: se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: https://www.ubuntu.com/support , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<Mr_Pan> sp3> si fa tutto su base volontaria ...
<sp3> grazie bell'aiuto sappi che io uso ubuntu per hobby e non posso pagare per farmi mettere un gatewsay dentro ad ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> sp3> ma spiegami a che ti serve iptables nel pc di casa ...
<Carlin0> poi tu vai e  vieni mica puoi pretendere che la gente sia sempre a tua disposizione
<sp3> ho piallato win7
<Mr_Pan> sp3> înoltre come facciamoa capire dove o cosa hai toccato ?
<sp3> non volevo piu win7 nel pc
<Carlin0> sp3, sudo iptables -S | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> posta il link che esce
<sp3> Mr_Pan ti avevo proposto di entrarmi nel pc con teamviewer: meglio di così!?!? e nessuno era disposto ad entrarmi dentro
<sp3> ok
<sp3> ecco il risultato senza con router disconnesso
<Carlin0> iptables non cambia se sei connesso o meno
<Carlin0> ma posta il link
<sp3> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghO9lJ6GVJt3
<sp3> http://termbin.com/9fy9
<sp3> http://termbin.com/9fy9/
<Carlin0> lol
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-15
<Mr_Pan> d aieri le bestemmie ... sto litigando con pc WinXP (!!!) con errore nella dll Kernel32.dll  ....  per me sarebbe da riformattare ma nn si puo´perche´non hanno installazione di "importantissimo" programma CAD ....
<Mr_Pan> opss chat sbagliata chiedo venia
<ScendeTttaLaLava> enzotib SENTI COME PUZZA! SENTI COME PUZZA NAAAAPOOOLIIII! SENTI COME PUZZA! SENTI COME PUZZA NAAAAPOOOLIII! sarà che sono zi ng a ri! sarà che sono colerosi! sarà che non si lavano! OH VESUVIO PENSACI TU! cheee beello èèèè,quando erutta il vesuvioooo,scende tutta la lavaaaa,scompare laaa caaampaaaniaaaa! cheee beello èèèè
<ScendeTttaLaLava> enzotib SENTI COME PUZZA! SENTI COME PUZZA NAAAAPOOOLIIII! SENTI COME PUZZA! SENTI COME PUZZA NAAAAPOOOLIII! sarà che sono zi ng a ri! sarà che sono colerosi! sarà che non si lavano! OH VESUVIO PENSACI TU! cheee beello èèèè,quando erutta il vesuvioooo,scende tutta la lavaaaa,scompare laaa caaampaaaniaaaa! cheee beello èèèè
<domenicog03> salve
<domenicog03> con chi posso parlare?
<enzotib> !chiedi | domenicog03
<ubot-it> domenicog03: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<domenicog03> sto cercando di installare lubuntu su un hp compaq 6720s , ho scaricato questo file lubuntu-18.10-desktop-i386 e ho usato rufus per masterizzare il file iso su usb, ora ho avviato l'immagine iso sul pc , non so se è l'installazzione oppure sta avviando lubuntu in live
<domenicog03> è fermo sulla schermata di caricamento da 10 minuti
<enzotib> domenicog03, se è fermo da 10 minuti c'è qualcosa che non va
<enzotib> domenicog03, hai verificato il file scaricato?
<domenicog03> in precedenza ho già installato lubuntu sul pc, attualmente ho ubuntu ma è troppo pesante quindi ho deciso di tornare a lubuntu
<domenicog03> come verifico il file?
<enzotib> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<enzotib> domenicog03, comunque, se hai ubuntu, c'è un modo semplice che io preferisco per creare la USB avviabile, invece di tutti sti programmi come rufus che non sempre fanno il loro dovere
<domenicog03> sisi ho ubuntu e posso utilizzarlo
<domenicog03> comunque il file di lubuntu l'ho scaricato da lubuntu.net
<enzotib> domenicog03, allora io farei qualcosa del genere: sudo dd if=/home/domenicog03/Scaricati/lubuntu-18.10-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=8M
<enzotib> dove sdX è il device relativo alla pendrive
<NAAAPOOOLIIII> SENTI COME PUZZA! SENTI COME PUZZA NAAAAPOOOLIIII! SENTI COME PUZZA! SENTI COME PUZZA NAAAAPOOOLIII! sarà che sono zi ng a ri! sarà che sono colerosi! sarà che non si lavano! OH VESUVIO PENSACI TU! cheee beello èèèè,quando erutta il vesuvioooo,scende tutta la lavaaaa,scompare laaa caaampaaaniaaaa! cheee beello èèèè
<NAAAPOOOLIIII> SENTI COME PUZZA! SENTI COME PUZZA NAAAAPOOOLIIII! SENTI COME PUZZA! SENTI COME PUZZA NAAAAPOOOLIII! sarà che sono zi ng a ri! sarà che sono colerosi! sarà che non si lavano! OH VESUVIO PENSACI TU! cheee beello èèèè,quando erutta il vesuvioooo,scende tutta la lavaaaa,scompare laaa caaampaaaniaaaa! cheee beello èèèè
<NAAAPOOOLIIII> SENTI COME PUZZA! SENTI COME PUZZA NAAAAPOOOLIIII! SENTI COME PUZZA! SENTI COME PUZZA NAAAAPOOOLIII! sarà che sono zi ng a ri! sarà che sono colerosi! sarà che non si lavano! OH VESUVIO PENSACI TU! cheee beello èèèè,quando erutta il vesuvioooo,scende tutta la lavaaaa,scompare laaa caaampaaaniaaaa! cheee beello èèèè
<NAAAPOOOLIIII> SENTI COME PUZZA! SENTI COME PUZZA NAAAAPOOOLIIII! SENTI COME PUZZA! SENTI COME PUZZA NAAAAPOOOLIII! sarà che sono zi ng a ri! sarà che sono colerosi! sarà che non si lavano! OH VESUVIO PENSACI TU! cheee beello èèèè,quando erutta il vesuvioooo,scende tutta la lavaaaa,scompare laaa caaampaaaniaaaa! cheee beello èèèè
<NAAAPOOOLIIII> SENTI COME PUZZA! SENTI COME PUZZA NAAAAPOOOLIIII! SENTI COME PUZZA! SENTI COME PUZZA NAAAAPOOOLIII! sarà che sono zi ng a ri! sarà che sono colerosi! sarà che non si lavano! OH VESUVIO PENSACI TU! cheee beello èèèè,quando erutta il vesuvioooo,scende tutta la lavaaaa,scompare laaa caaampaaaniaaaa! cheee beello èèèè
<sp5> ...
<sp5> buona sera sono tornato
<sp5> per continuare col mio problema di pingaggio del router
<sp5> ho la wlo1 con ip 192.168.43.40
<sp5> panq: 192.168.0.100
<sp5> pan1
<sp5> ho provato a mettere wlo1 sulla stessa rete di pan1
<sp5> e del router
<sp5> ma niente non riesco ad accedere
<sp5> chiedo aiuto riguardo l'argomento di ieri sera
<sp5> ho messo wlo1 sulla stessa rete del router ma niente non riesco a pingarlo
<enzotib> sp5, chi sarebbe pan1?
<sp5> nn lo so ma mi appare con ifconfig
<domenicog03> enzo scusami non riesco ad eseguire il comando che mi hai scritto, in pratica eseguo sudo dd if/nomefile.iso of=/dev/lubuntu bs=8M , in pratica mi dice che ha eseguito una copia , però se vado sull'usb non c'è nulla
<enzotib> domenicog03, if= non if/  spero che sia un errore solo qui in chat e non nel comando
<domenicog03> il comando è: sudo dd if=nomefile.iso of=/dev/lubuntu bs=8M
<enzotib> domenicog03, e poi cos'è /dev/lubuntu ?
<enzotib> devi mettere il vero device che rappresenta la USB
<enzotib> devi prima capire qual è
<domenicog03> ho formattato la usb e l'ho chiamata lubuntu
<domenicog03> ora come faccio a specificare il percorso
<enzotib> domenicog03, non c'entra niente come l'hai chiamata
<domenicog03> ah ok
<domenicog03> allora non so come si fa
<domenicog03> non sono esperto
<enzotib> domenicog03, prova con il comando lsblk
<sp5> domenicog03, c'ero prima io
<enzotib> domenicog03, fammi vedere l'output
<enzotib> !pastebin | domenicog03
<ubot-it> domenicog03: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<enzotib> sp5, a parte che domenicog03 c'era già da prima, e poi se posso aiuto anche te
<enzotib> se sono in grado
<enzotib> sp5, ma mi spieghi qual è il problema all'origine? Cosa vuoi ottenere?
<sp5> enzo, voglio riuscire a connettermi alla rete formata dal router con ip 192.168.0.1
<sp5> via wifi
<sp5> ma non ci riesco
<sp6> eccomi enzotib
<sp6> il bot mi aveva bannato
<enzotib> sp6, quindi non vai in rete col wifi, giusto?
<sp6> si
<enzotib> sp6, evita di scrivere messaggi brevi e ravvicinati nel tempo, perché il bot è permaloso su questo
<enzotib> sp6, ma poi hai rimosso le regole di iptables che non si sa perché le hai messe in mezzo?
<sp6> si rimosse
<sp6> erano solo messe in memoria ma non salvate nei file
<enzotib> sp6, e se fai iwconfig dal terminale, cosa scrive?
<sp6> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/5MckRwRcFn/
<sp6> ecco questo è il risultato di iwconfig
<sp6> non mi vede niente
<enzotib> sp6, sudo rfkill list
<sp6> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/T8nCwBpTQZ/
<sp6> ecco il risultato
<sp6> che fa quel comando ?
<domenicog03> scusami
<domenicog03> ho avviato l'immagine iso da boot, ora esce scritto "start Lubuntu" devo premere qui per installare
<domenicog03> ?
<enzotib> domenicog03, in inglese?
<domenicog03> no in italiano
<enzotib> domenicog03, sì, avvii la live, e poi da lì dentro puoi decidere se installare o no
<domenicog03> ecco perché ci mette tempo?
<enzotib> domenicog03, nel senso che se premi "Start Lubuntu" non stai ancora dicendo di iniziare l'installazione, ma solo di avviare la live
<enzotib> scusate, però, ora devo andare
<sp6> ezio
<sp6> non andare
<domenicog03> si ma non c'è un opzione per far avviare direttamente l'installazione
<sp6> scusami
<sp6> dobbiam oandora risollvere
<domenicog03> c'è qualcuno?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | domenicog03
<ubot-it> domenicog03: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<domenicog03> non è possibile installare lubuntu senza andare in live?
<Carlin0> domenicog03, cosa ti cambia ?
<domenicog03> perché è da dieci minuti a caricare la live
<domenicog03> è lentissimo
<Carlin0> domenicog03, puoi scaricare aspè...
<Carlin0> domenicog03, che pc è ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<domenicog03> intel centrino 4 gb ram scheda video integrata
<domenicog03> da quello che vedo è andato in overflow
<domenicog03> non capisco
<Carlin0> dimmi il modello esatto di cpu
<domenicog03> Processore Intel Core2 Duo (fino a 2,4 GHz, fino a 4 MB L2 cache)
<Carlin0> il modello non riesci a trovarlo ?
<domenicog03> ho un  hp  compaq6720s
<domenicog03> se intendi specifiche del processore no
<Carlin0> di cpu
<Carlin0> supporta il 64 bit ?
<domenicog03> si
<Carlin0> ok scarica questo http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.04/release/lubuntu-18.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<Carlin0> con questo installi direttamente senza passare dalla live
<domenicog03> scusa ma amd64?
<Carlin0> si
<domenicog03> perché?
<Carlin0> hai detto che supporta il 64 bit giusto ?
<domenicog03> sisi, ma amd non è per processori amd?
<Carlin0> no amd64 è il nome dell'arcitettura
<Carlin0> architettura*
<domenicog03> ah ok scusa
<domenicog03> grazie
<sp6> enzotib, sono riuscito a collegarmi al router
<sp6> ora devo configurare il ubuntu come gateway
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-16
<denni_88> salve, volevo qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a scaricare ubuntu 18.04 32 bit non riesco a far partire il download
<denni_88> volvevo sapere se *
<Mr_Pan> 18.04 on ha installer a 32 bit ...solo 64
<Mr_Pan> *non
<enzotib> ma pur volendo, cosa potremmo fare? andare a casa sua a dare supporto morale al router?
<Mr_Pan> lol
<tdk200> Salve a tutti. Volevo chiedere come mai la mia distro xubuntu nn vede disponibile l'avanzamento alla 18.10 cosmic
<tdk200> Il S.O. non mi da nessun messaggio di avanzamento disponibile. Come posso provare a forzarlo?
<Carlin0> tdk200, che versione hai tu ?
<Carlin0> vabè ti saluto ...
<tdk200> scusa Carlin0
<tdk200> sono stato chiamato al cell
<tdk200> io la 18.04
<tdk200> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1xqZ7ZDpi5
<tdk200> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> tdk200, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoCosmic   leggi
<rk-ubuntu> buonasera a tutti
<rk-ubuntu> sto tentando di installare pipelight su ubuntu 18.10 ma riscontro parecchi problemi. qualcuno sa darmi una mano?
<rk-ubuntu> nessuno online?
<enzotib> rk-ubuntu: ma per cosa ti serve?
<enzotib> ancora qualcuno usa silverlight?
<rk-ubuntu> ciao enzotib mi serve perchè la mia azienda utilizza un portale che si apre solo con questo plugin
<rk-ubuntu> in quanto si parla di lavoro non posso NON trovare una soluzione
<enzotib> rk-ubuntu, e che tipo di problemi trovi?
<rk-ubuntu> se hai tempo puoi leggere il post che ho messo appena ora sul forum
<rk-ubuntu> ti passo il link
<enzotib> una soluzione sicura, se tutto il resto fallisce, è utilizzare un virtual machine con windows
<rk-ubuntu> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=565491&p=5094193#p5094193
<rk-ubuntu> leggi cosa mi capita anche installando xchat
<rk-ubuntu> ho anche provato a installare wine ma da sempre questi errori
<rk-ubuntu> ppa not found
<rk-ubuntu> https://thepasteb.in/p/76hEgYRkOLKSV
<rk-ubuntu> l'aggiornamento da tale repository non puo essere eseguito in modo sicuro è quindi disabilitato come impostazione predefinita
<rk-ubuntu> scusa se ho riscritto
<enzotib> leggo
<enzotib> scusa, purtroppo devo andare
<rk-ubuntu> ok ti ringrazio comunque
<enzotib> magari ci risentiamo più tardi
<enzotib> io sono sempre qui
<rk-ubuntu> anche io fino a quando non risolvo :)
<rk-ubuntu> ovviamente se qualcuno di voi sa darmi qualche consiglio sono in attesa
<Gambero> Buona sera, sto cercando di installare Wine (per Ubu 18.04.1) seguendo le indicazioni del sito Ubu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine: alla voce installazione tradizionale in sito mi notifica che il pacchetto wine-mono 0.0.8 non si trova. Cosa potete consigliarmi, dove posso recuperarlo?
<Gambero> Buona sera, sto cercando di installare Wine (per Ubu 18.04.1) seguendo le indicazioni del sito Ubu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine: alla voce installazione tradizionale in sito mi notifica che il pacchetto wine-mono 0.0.8 non si trova. Cosa potete consigliarmi, dove posso recuperarlo?
<Carlin0> Gambero, ma senza quel pacchetto non funziona ?
<Gambero> devo ancora avviare, da principiante non ho idea se il tutto procederà o meno; perciò domando a voi
<Carlin0> mai usato wine ma quel pacchetto nella 18.04 non c'è più , quindi dovrebbe andare lo stesso
<Gambero> ugualmente se da super cerco "wine" non ho nessun riscontro, forse quel pacchetto "completa" il programma..cosa posso fare per accertarmi che ci sia?
<Carlin0> !info wine-mono0.0.8
<ubot-it> Package wine-mono0.0.8 does not exist in bionic
<Carlin0> !info wine-mono0.0.8 xenial
<Mr_Pan> !info wine
<ubot-it> wine-mono0.0.8 (source: wine-mono0.0.8): Microsoft Windows compatibility layer (.NET compatibility). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.0.8-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 45439 kB, installed size 45906 kB
<ubot-it> Package wine does not exist in bionic
<Carlin0> installa wine-stable
<Carlin0> !info wine-stable
<ubot-it> wine-stable (source: wine): Windows API implementation - standard suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 50 kB, installed size 185 kB
<Carlin0> !info winetricks
<ubot-it> winetricks (source: winetricks): package manager for Wine to install software easily. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0+20180217-1 (bionic), package size 141 kB, installed size 880 kB
<Gambero> Carlin0 sapresti indicarmi dove poter trovare wine-stable?
<Carlin0> Gambero, apri un terminale e scrivi ...
<Carlin0> Gambero, sudo apt -y install wine-stable winetricks
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla de comando e sei a posto
<Gambero> (cosa intendi "copia-incolla dei comandi"?)
<Carlin0> Gambero, lo vedi il comando che ho scritto ?
<Gambero> (non ancora) - volevo chiederti che comando posso dare per rimuovere 2 pacchetti precedentemente installati (wine-stable e winetricks), prima di procedere con sudo apt -y install
<Mr_Pan> Gambero> apri un Terminale (ctrl + alt +t)
<Mr_Pan> e scrivi
<Mr_Pan>  sudo apt -y install wine-stable winetricks
<Mr_Pan> e dai invio
<Mr_Pan> Gambero> ci sei   ?  se rispondi ogni 5 minuti facciamo notte ..
<Gambero> Mr_Pan chiedevo a Carlin0 cosa dare al terminale per disinstallare due pacchetti, prima di procedere con wine-stable
<Mr_Pan> Gambero> e io ti ho risposto quello che devi fare
<Gambero> grazie Mr_Pan, una volta premuto invio wine-stable dove lo trovo?
<Mr_Pan> ha installato  ?  nel menu prova a cercare wine
<Mr_Pan> ma che cidevi fare  ?
<Gambero> quando digito "wine" nel menù trovo solo "winetricks", devo tentare di far girare un vecchio gioco
<Gambero> ugualmente ho avviato winetricks, una finestra notificava l'aggiornamento di Wine, e poi questo errore: You are using a 64-bit WINEPREFIX. Note that many verbs only install 32-bit versions of packages. If you encounter problems, please retest in a clean 32-bit WINEPREFIX before reporting a bug.
<Mr_Pan> Gambero> non so che altro dirti non uso wine...
<Gambero> grazie per l'interesse, buona serata
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-17
<flavioagu> buongiorno, sto scaricando ubuntu 18.10 ma ho un pc portatile abbastanza vecchio. ho letto che per una corretta installazione servono 2 gb di ram ma imio pc ne ha solo uno. La mia domanda è: alla fine del download sarò in grado di installare correttamente ubuntu?
<enzotib> flavioagu: per un pc vecchio forse è meglio usare lubuntu
<rk-ubuntu> buongiorno a tutti. ho scritto un post sul forum per una urgente necessità. il link del post è questo: https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=565491&p=5094325&hilit=pipelight#p5094325
<rk-ubuntu> chiunque mi dia una mano è per me una manna dal cielo
<flavioagu> grazie enzotib
<rk-ubuntu> enzotib ieri avevo quel problema con ubuntu 18.10 ora ho la 16.04 ma niente ancora. come posso procedere?
<Carlin0> rk-ubuntu, come ti ha detto ieri enzotib forse la cosa migliore è una vm con su windows , pipelight che io sappia ha sempre funzionato maluccio
<Marco87> Salve, ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere. Il mio SO si blocca all'improvviso. Cosa può essere? Ho riscontrato questo problema anche con derivate di Ubuntu. Attualmente monto la 18.04
<Carlin0> Marco87, che scheda video hai ?
<Marco87> intel
<Carlin0> di solito sono le nvidia a dare problemi
<Carlin0> Marco87, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> e poi posta qui il link che esce
<Marco87> nessun risultato
<Marco87> ho riprovato, adesso dà qualcosa
<Marco87> http://termbin.com/g1js
<Carlin0> non sembra esserci nulla di incompatibile ... non saprei
<Marco87> Ma cosa può essere?
<Marco87> Possibile che per godermi Ubuntu devo cambiare PC?
<Marco87> Può essere una incompatibilità del processore?
<Carlin0> te l'ho detto ...
<Carlin0> non sembra esserci nulla di incompatibile
<Marco87> Veramente assurdo...
<Marco87> Posso provare a controllare i driver, magari non sono aggiornati?
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-18
<gbc> "MODSIGN: Couldn't get UEFI db list"   (problemi di boot con pendrive su OS Sierra)
<ilariaf82> ciao a tutti! sono totalmente inesperta in materia e ho bisogno di aiuto... spero di trovarlo qui!
<ilariaf82> ho formattato il disco di un vecchio pc notebook HP e trasferito il file iso di ubuntu che avevo scaricato sul pc desktop
<ilariaf82> ora provando ad avviare il notebook non sono in grado di far avviare l'installazione di ubuntu....
<ilariaf82> spero possiate darmi indicazioni... grazie per la pazienza!
<claro1> buongiorno a tutti. Ho un problema con la masterizzazione
<claro1> con xfburn fallisce. Voglio masterizzare una iso.
<claro1> provo con wodim
<claro1> wodim --devices
<claro1> wodim: No such file or directory.
<claro1> Cannot open SCSI driver!
<claro1> Scusate, non sono molto pratico delle chat irc.
<claro1> Chiedo aiuto per risolvere un problema di masterizzazione. Wodim dice "Cannot open SCSI devices".
<enzotib> ilariaf82: non è così che si installa ubuntu
<enzotib> claro1: prova a usare sudo wodim
<enzotib> !enter | claro1 per non essere buttato fuori dal bot
<ubot-it> claro1 per non essere buttato fuori dal bot: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<claro1> ok, scusate. Anche sudo wodim --devices mi restituisce "wodim: No such file or directory. Cannot open SCSI driver!"
<enzotib> claro1: che ISO è
<claro1> mini.iso. Voglio installare una lubuntu minimale-
<enzotib> claro1: perché non usi una USB?
<claro1> la macchina su cui la voglio installare non supporta il boot da usb. E comunque vorrei poter masterizzare una iso.
<enzotib> claro1: forse il PC su cui vuoi farlo ha un masterizzatore non funzionante, prova su un altro PC
<claro1> C'è un modo per diagnosticare se funziona o no il masterizzatore?
<enzotib> già il fatto che non ti funzionano xfburn e wodim è un buon indizio
<enzotib> e in ogni caso, anche se il problema non è hardware ma di compatibilità con il SO, resta il fatto che non puoi masterizzare su quel PC
<claro1> ok, hai ragione intanto provo con un cd esterno e vediamo se funziona.
<claro1> niente, neanche col masterizzatore esterno.
<claro1> A questo punto penso sia un problema software, non hardware.
<ilariaf82> enzotib, grazie per la risposta, cosa devo allora?
<enzotib> ilariaf82, la iso va messa su una USB, nel modo giusto, e poi il PC si deve impostare per fare boot dalla USB
<enzotib> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<claro1> enzotib: come non detto, ad un secondo tentativo il device esterno ha funzionato. Mi rassegno al masterizzatore interno rotto, allora, grazie!
<enzotib> claro1, prego
<giano> salve a tutti, vorrei un aiuto a togliere definitivamente open office. ho cercato di installarlo perchè mia madre abbituata con quello lo rivoleva, ma ho fatto un piccolo casino e adesso quando cerco di aprire un file si blocca tra libreoffice e openoffice.
<giano> in più non riesco a rimuoverlo
<giano> grazie
<Carlin0> giano, hai provato sudo aptt purge openoffice*
<Carlin0> ?
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> giano, hai provato sudo apt purge openoffice*
<giano> Carlin0:   ma non lo riumuove
<Carlin0> metti l'output in paste che vediamo
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Carlin0> comunque è normale che vadano in conflitto tra loro e  poi openoffice non è nemmeno nei repo ubuntu da anni
<giano> Carlin0:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bH4324Fxs7/
<Carlin0> giano, usi elemetary os ?
<nooooo> salve a tutti, vorrei sapere come faccio ad eliminare le icone dal launcher di ubuntu (non riesco ad eliminare delle icone di applicazioni wine disinstallate)
<giano> Carlin0: ho visto ma insisteva, va a fare un corso di excel e il docente non conosce libre
<giano> Carlin0: NO ubuntu 16.04
<Carlin0> !vedisources | giano
<ubot-it> giano: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<giano> Carlin0:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5t7yRNWV66/
<Carlin0> giano, no dai quel comando
<giano> Carlin0: http://termbin.com/cb3e1
<enzotib> nooooo, icone sul dekstop?
<nooooo> no sul menù
<nooooo> sto utilizzando Ubuntu 18.10
<nooooo> ho provato ogni cosa tra cui menulibre
<nooooo> ma quelle dannate icone sono sempre li nel menù
<Carlin0> giano, oltre a openoffice hai anche aggiunto il ppa di libreoffice  , tutta roba NON dei repo ufficiali
<Carlin0> giano, prova sudo apt -f install
<giano> Carlin0: fatto
<Carlin0> giano, ha dato errori ?
<enzotib> nooooo, sudo grep -ir --include '*.desktop' NOME / 2>/dev/null
<enzotib> nooooo, dove NOME è una stringa presa dal nome che appare nel menu
<enzotib> nooooo, se ci sono spazi in NOME, usa le virgolette
<giano> Carlin0:  si   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j75tpSRNSq/
<nooooo> non è che questo comando mi distrugge il Desktop Environment vero?
<enzotib> nooooo, fa solo una ricerca
<enzotib> nooooo, se ti senti più tranquillo non mettere il "sudo" all'inizio, che in effetti non è necessario
<Carlin0> giano, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libre*
<enzotib> perché tutti i file interessati sono sicuramente leggibili dall'utente
<Carlin0> e dopo giano sudo apt clean
<giano> Carlin0:  non dice nulla
<nooooo> la prossima volta userò un'emulatore del GameBoy
<Carlin0> poi giano riprova sudo apt -f install
<nooooo> ma questo comando dovrebbe solo rimuovere l'icona dal menù in teoria giusto?
<nooooo> perchè non voglio applicazioni Wine nel menù a prescindere
<giano> Carlin0: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dTRJP86R9j/
<giano> ancora no
<enzotib> nooooo, non rimuove niente, cerca
<nooooo> infatti l'icona è sempre li
<Carlin0> giano, hai dato sudo apt clean ?
<nooooo> quindi, qual'è la procedura successiva?
<giano> Carlin0: si
<enzotib> nooooo, mi fai vedere il comando e il suo output?
<nooooo> te lo mando in privato così non intaso la chat
<enzotib> nooooo, usa pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<enzotib> nooooo, e niente privato, please
<Carlin0> giano, metti in paste ls /var/cache/apt/archives/
<giano> Carlin0: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HC7xY5hDtP/
<nooooo> !pastebin /home/massimo30/.local/share/applications/wine/Programs/Rockstar Games/GTA2/Readme.desktop:Exec=env WINEPREFIX="/home/massimo30/.wine" wine-stable C:\\\\windows\\\\command\\\\start.exe /Unix /home/massimo30/.wine/dosdevices/c:/users/Public/Start\\ Menu/Programs/Rockstar\\ Games/GTA2/Readme.lnk
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nooooo> oh
<giano> Carlin0: libreoffice-common_1%3a5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial4_all.deb  lock  partial
<enzotib> nooooo, evidentemente non hai capito come funziona pastebin
<nooooo> hai indovinato
<enzotib> nooooo, in ogni caso: rm /home/massimo30/.local/share/applications/wine/Programs/Rockstar Games/GTA2/Readme.desktop
<Carlin0> giano, sudo apt clean
<Carlin0> giano, sudo apt -y autoremove --purge
<giano> Carlin0: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BffpnmzzV6/
<nooooo> @enzotib rm è un comando giusto?
<enzotib> nooooo, sì, il comando per cancellare il file
<Carlin0> giano, non so che dirti hai incasinato i repo col ppa
<Carlin0> e anche se lo abbiamo tolot fa casini coi pacchetti
<Carlin0> tolto*
<giano> Carlin0: o casp, va be, adesso caipsco se posso installare l'ulitma versone e cancello tutto
<giano> sai che requisiti minimi bisogna avere per 18?
<nooooo> !pastebin rm: impossibile rimuovere '/home/massimo30/.local/share/applications/wine/Programs/Rockstar': File o directory non esistente
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nooooo> rm: impossibile rimuovere 'Games/GTA2/Readme.desktop': File o directory non esistente
<nooooo> massimo30@ma
<Carlin0> giano, fai ancora una prova
<Carlin0> !invio | nooooo
<ubot-it> nooooo: Per non essere buttato fuori dal bot non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<giano> Carlin0: ok
<enzotib> nooooo, ha ragione, ci vogliono le virgolette: rm "/home/massimo30/.local/share/applications/wine/Programs/Rockstar Games/GTA2/Readme.desktop"
<Carlin0> giano, sudo apt purge libreoffice*
<nooooo> in teoria come dovrei usare il comando pastebin?
<giano> Carlin0: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C74JQCNvgz/
<enzotib> nooooo, guarda che il messaggio del bot lo spiega, se tu solo lo leggessi
<enzotib> !pastebin | nooooo
<ubot-it> nooooo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Carlin0> eh giano si torna sempre lì ...
<giano> Carlin0: grazie davvero, mi organizzo diversamente
<Carlin0> di nulla
<giano> Carlin0: formatto e reinstallo
<Carlin0> evita i ppa
<nooooo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WF4k9czQ8D/ mi da questo problema
<enzotib> nooooo, ma ti ho scritto come fare, è stato un mio errore, mancano solo le virgolette
<enzotib> nooooo, sarebbe opportuno che leggessi quello che ti si scrive
<nooooo> in teoria mi dice che il file o directory è inesistente
<enzotib> nooooo, se continui a non leggere smetto di aiutarti
<nooooo> "https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WF4k9czQ8D/" mi da questo problema intendi così?
<enzotib> ciO
<enzotib> ciao, vado a pranzo
<ilariaf82> grazie
<Kenpachi> buonasera a tutti ragazzi/e
<Kenpachi> Qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano a far funzionare il bluetooth su ubuntu ? fino ad oggi pomeriggio funzionava e da adesso non ne vuole sapere.
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-11
<michele73> ho installato ubuntu mate 18.04.3 ma quando si avvia in dual boot mi chiede login user e password .... poi volevo chiedere come disintallare ubuntu che in dual boot con windows 7 grazie michle
<vitodoc> Non ho cpait niente. Hai detto che all'avvio ti chiede user e pass, inseriscili e premi invio per accedere.
<michele73> si ma io non ho impostato nessuna password
<vitodoc> Hai fatto male, devi per forza inserire una pass che serve non solo per accedere al sistema ma per tante altre operazioni.
<michele73> ora come posso recuperare devo disinstallarlo? se si come? grazie
<vitodoc> Lo reinstalli utilizzando le partizioni esistenti, vedi qui  https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu#Avvio_live
<michele73> ok grazie ... se invece dovessi disinstallarlo come posso fare ?
<Carlin0> per disinstallar edevi formattare la partizione
<Carlin0> per recuperare la pass (che sicuramente hai messo)
<Carlin0> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<michele73> grazie a tutti
<Grogdunn> Ciao a tutti
<Grogdunn> Avrei un problema per compilare il Credential helper git -> gnome-keyring su eoan.. dovrei installare il pacchetto libgnome-keyring-dev ma non è presente nei repo ufficiali
<Mr_Pan> Grogdunn> se non é nei repo sei nel canale sbagliato
<Mr_Pan> qui diamo supporto solo a sw presente nei repo standard
<Grogdunn> si ok ma c'era in disco :D
<Grogdunn> per questo chiedevo
<Mr_Pan> Grogdunn> ok evidentemtnete ora é stato rimosso...
<Mr_Pan> !info libgnome-keyring-dev
<ubot-it> libgnome-keyring-dev (source: libgnome-keyring): Development files for GNOME keyring service. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.12.0-1build1 (disco), package size 48 kB, installed size 931 kB
<Mr_Pan> Grogdunn> ma é nei repo ...
<Grogdunn> per eoan serve la 3.24 (mi pare) che non è presente
<Mr_Pan> Grogdunn> non ho idea di cosa tu stia parlando ... mi dispiace
<Grogdunn> 3.34
<Grogdunn> e vabbé farò in qualche altra maniera
<Grogdunn> Grazie comunque Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> prego
<Carlin0> !info libgnome-keyring-dev eoan
<ubot-it> Package libgnome-keyring-dev does not exist in eoan
<Nikolovich> Ciao ho un portatile Windows e vorrei installare ubuntu in dual boot però non posso accedere al boot del pc in quanto ho lo schermo rotto e utilizzo un monitor per v
<Nikolovich> visualizzare windows
<Carlin0> come visualizzi win visualizzi il bios
<Nikolovich> no purtroppo perchè l'output video è gestito da windows
<Nikolovich> Nei portatili purtroppo è così
<Nikolovich> ma non è tanto per il bios... soprattutto per l'installazione di ubuntu... fosse solo un problema di bios proverei in qualche modo ad andare ad intuito+
<Carlin0> il bios gestisce il boot
<Nikolovich> si lo so ma dato che l'output video dall'hdmi è gestito da windows non posso viwsualizzare l'installazione di ubuntu a schermo
<eugenio> salve, dopo aver aggiornato a 19.10 ho un software che solitamente uso (compilato da sorgenti) che compiendo una certa operazione mi fa crashare tutto il sistema di gestione finestre (che si chiudo tutte). L'operazione in questione non fa altro che aprire la finestra per selezionare un file da caricare. Qualcuno ha idea del possibile problema?
<yonda> qualcuno sa come risolvere bug audio?
<Proxima> Salve, abbiamo un problema di installazione di ubuntu server 18.04 LTS, dopo l'installazione non parte (no bootable device) se necessario possiamo scrivere in inglese
<Mr_Pan> Proxima> questo é il canale italiano
<Mr_Pan> il server dispone di piú dischi  ?
<Mr_Pan> non é che avete sbagliato ad indicare il disco dove installare il boot loader  ?
<Proxima> abbiamo risolto installando la versione 16.04 che richiedeva dove inserire il grub boot loader
<Proxima> faremo poi l'aggiornamento successivamente
<Proxima> arrivederci
<andymetal81> non riesco a formattare una microsd con ubuntu 16.04
<yonda> qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi per bug audio dell xps 13 9343 con ubuntu 18.04 dual boot?
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-12
<Help_first_time> buonasera
<Help_first_time> ho bisogno di aiuto
<Help_first_time> devo sistemare 3 computer HP ( vecchi), CPU core due duo, 4 Gb Ram, e non conosco la GPU. questi PC sono stati donati alla Caritas ma con windows 7 sono instabili e con Win10 ho il terrore di ipotizzare la velocità.
<Help_first_time> ho proposto ubuntu
<Help_first_time> essendo gratuito e sopratutto perché il lavoro che si farà necessiterà solo di data entry in un web site.
<Help_first_time> ho un paio di domande tecniche
<Help_first_time> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<Carlin0> se sono vecchi meglio xubuntu o lubuntu
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Help_first_time> ok
<Help_first_time> sono dei desktop e non possiedono internamente il modulo WiFi, purtroppo in questa nuova sede il cablaggio LAN ancora non è stato posato.
<Help_first_time> quindi devo trovare delle chievaette USB wi-Fi che siano , se possibili, autoinstallanti con Ubuntu.
<Help_first_time> secondo problema
<Help_first_time> devo mettere una stampante multifunzione che sia in rete, non appena ne vremo una, ma non conosco decide che hanno SW proprietario per WIN e OSX, non per Ubuntu.
<Carlin0> le chiavette è difficile dire una marca ma evita quelle con il chip interno realtek
<Help_first_time> mi potete dare una mano suggerendomi un o più modelli per facilità di installazione ?
<Carlin0> stampanti vai su HP o brothers
<Help_first_time> Grazie "Carino" eviterò il chip Realtek
<Help_first_time> ok HP
<Help_first_time> fanno anche laser?
<Help_first_time> ok cercherò.--..
<Carlin0> le hp vanno tutte
<Carlin0> !info hplip
<Help_first_time> stato attuale sto scaricando la LTE 18.0.4.3
<ubot-it> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.1+dfsg0-1 (disco), package size 196 kB, installed size 508 kB
<Carlin0> se pc vecchi meglio una derivata come xubuntu o lubuntu
<Help_first_time> devo poi metterla su USB e fare il boot da USB configurando il bios.
<Carlin0> ubuntu potrebbe risultare pesante
<Help_first_time> in cosa differiscono queste derivate?
<Carlin0> per fare la chiavetta bootabile usa etcher
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Help_first_time> gli unici SW che servono sono il browser e la suite OpenOffice
<Carlin0> cambia l'interfaccia grafica che è più leggerina ma il motore è lo stesso
<Help_first_time> Etcher la ho per creare iso per le VM che ho sul mio laptop
<Carlin0> c'è libreoffice non openoffice
<Carlin0> è anche più aggiornato
<Carlin0> !info libreoffice
<ubot-it> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:6.2.2-0ubuntu2 (disco), package size 12 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Help_first_time> ottimo.
<Help_first_time> pensavo di usare Ubuntu in quanto ho l'impressione che sia più supportato anche per gli HW vecchi.
<Carlin0> come ti ho detot è la stessa cosa cambia solo l'interfaccia grafica
<Carlin0> ubuntu è il più pesante
<Help_first_time> ok quindi passo a xubuntu
<Help_first_time> sto per scaricare il file da torrent
<Help_first_time> una grade fortuna è che non devo Far migrare dati, i PC sono da piallare e l'associazione è nuova come sede....
<Help_first_time> lo trovo una gran fortuna.
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Carlin0> Help_first_time, ti serve altro ?
<Carlin0> ok vado a nanna ...
<Help_first_time> al momento no.
<Carlin0> buonanotte se hai ancora bisogno ripassa :)
<Help_first_time> se sarò costretto a disturbarvi lo farò ma graiìzie mille davvero.
<Help_first_time> grazie ancora
<Help_first_time> Notte
<Carlin0> magari un po prima ..
<Help_first_time> capisco
<Carlin0> che mi hai trvato per caso :P
<Help_first_time> stasera è tardino in effetti
<Carlin0> ciao
<Help_first_time> capito
<Help_first_time> entro 48ore devo mettere funzionante le tre postazioni.... mi ricollegherò per ringraziamenti e feedback.
<Help_first_time> thanks for all now.
<yonda> nessuno sa risolvere problema audio su dell xps 9343?
<yonda> vabbe fa niente, grazie lo stesso
<yonda> cambierò distro
<yonda> buonanotte
<vargasro> ciao
<vargasro> ma per montare ubuntu touch su un bq e5 è neccesario avere ubuntu sul pc?
<vargasro> ce qualcuno?
<Guest81091> salve , vorrei installare ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS su un sistema a 32bit, ma nel sito è presente solo il file di installazionesu sistemi a 64bit. Come posso fare?
<Carlin0> Guest81091, prendi xubuntu o lubuntu ...
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Guest81091> ok grazie per l'informazione
<Guest81091> ciao ho notato che con l'installazione mediante CDminimale si puo installare ubuntu in un sistema a 32bit. Correggimi se sbaglio sono un principiante,se hai qualche dritta o consiglio da darmi sono tutto orecchie
<Carlin0> si può almeno per le versioni di cui c'è , ma non mi sembra una procedura per principianit
<Carlin0> !minimale
<ubot-it> Installazione minimale di Ubuntu : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<Carlin0> però Guest81091 renditi conto che se hai un pc che supporta solo il 32 bit ubuntu potrebbe risultare assai pesante, meglio una derivata più leggerina
<Carlin0> Guest81091, che modelo di cpu ha il pc ?
<Mr_Pan> andato...
<Guest81091> la cpu è una intel atom n455
<orfeo> salve, ho un pc portatile con ubuntu. ieri mi ho effettuato l'avanzamento di sistema, sembrava andasse tutto liscio ma di fatto dopo il riavvio il pc  carica la schermata iniziale e poi una schermata nera con una serie di scritte, segue una schermata senza e poi nuovamnte una con scritte. ho pensato di reinstallare nuovamente da cd (versione 8) ma
<orfeo> dopo la selezione della lingua mi da errore initramfs... al di la d3ella macchina vorrei accedere al contenuto ... ho pensato di provare a installare la versione scaricata adesso qui, consigli?
<DrFreud94> salve a tutti
<DrFreud94> Ho un problema per l'installazione di Ubuntu
<DrFreud94> ho processore ryzen 7 3800x e scheda madre msi x570 gaming edge wifi. Appena provo a partire in live, oppure ad installare, il sistema si riavvia da solo, e prima mi rilascia dei messaggi di errore, come l'impossibilità di caricare il kernel. Come posso procedere??
<first> Ciao a tutti
<first> scusate ma devo installare una chiavetta USB wiFi e quando la inserisco non accade nulla. ho guardato nel pannello di controllo ma sotto WiFi non mi vede alcun dispositivo
<first> come posso forzare la lettura dei dispositivi connessi o vedere la loro lista?
<first> Ciao Carlin0, stanotte mi hai dato due consigli, sono quello dei computer per la caritas
<first> Ciao a tutti, credo mi si fosse bloccata la chat
<apt-ghetto> first: Vedi la chiavetta con `lsusb`?
<barbeste00> Scusate, posso fare una domanda qui? Ho un problema con il mouse
<apt-ghetto> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<barbeste00> Grazie! Il mio problema è che il cursore del mio touchpad di colpo ha smesso di cliccare: muove ma non clicca più. Ho notato che funziona al di fuori delle finestre, e che se premo esc mentre clicco funziona, come anche se accedo su Xorg. Per il resto continua a non funzionare ...
<yonda> salve, qualcuno mi aiuti a risolvere bug audio?
<Mr_Pan> yonda> non hai ancora risolto  ?
<Mr_Pan> dimmi di nuovo il modello di asus
<Mr_Pan> scusa di xps
<yonda> no purtroppo non riesco a trovare niente che funzioni
<yonda> Mr_pan dell xps 13 9343
<Fausto68> Ho eseguito l'avanzamento a Ubuntu 19.10 ed ora il non si può più mandare in sospensione perchè alla ripresa si blocca.qualcuno può dirmi che fare?
<yonda> io ho lo stesso problema col 18.04
<yonda> damn crash
<yonda> qualcuno ha voglia di provare a risolvere bug audio?
<yonda> :(
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-13
<enry60> salve
<enry60> volevo fare una domanda, posso?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | enry60
<ubot-it> enry60: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<enry60> ok,ho installato ubuntu server 16.04, successivamente la connessione remota rdp, desktop gnome, la connessione funziona, la grafica è diversa ed è come non avessi i permessi di administrator, devo configurar qualcosa che mi sfugge?
<Carlin0> enry60, il server non ha grafica che io sappia ...
<enry60> quando mi collego da windows in rdp, il desktop che vedo, l'interfaccia grafica è diversa e non ho permessi di administrator
<Carlin0> enry60, riesci a mettere la pass di sudo nel terminale ?
<enry60> si ma da teminale
<Carlin0> quindi hai i permessi di amministrazione , forse non hai configurato tutto  a dovere , amministrare un server richiede abbastanza esperienza ..
<enry60> non capisco perchè in rdp mi entra con una interfaccia grafica diversa da quella con la quale entro nel server
<Carlin0> di cosa vedi da win non ne ho idea ... non uso win da 9/1110 anni e cmq sarebbe argomento off topic qui
<Carlin0> 9/10 anni *
<enry60> vedo l'interfaccia grafica con fondo azzurro e il topolino al centro
<Carlin0> per me già il fatto che venga installata una interfaccia grafica su un server è anomalo
<Carlin0> cioè , si può fare , ma snatura il server in se stesso
<enry60> si lo so, io mi sono avvicinato a linux da poco
<enry60> e volevo gestirlo con facilità dal mio client windows
<Carlin0> e quindi forse prima di mettere su un server dovresti fare esperienza
<enry60> poi con il tempo spero di rinunciare anche io all'interfacia grafica
<enry60> vabè lasciamo stare
<enry60> se chiedo aiuto nella chat è perchè sto facendo esperienza
<Carlin0> cmq ti ripeto qui windows è argomento off topic
<Carlin0> i permessi li hai perchè sudo accetta la pass
<Carlin0> devi solo maturare il modo di usarlo
<yonda> ciao, qualcuno sa risolvere bug audio su dell xps?
<Mr_Pan> yonda> apri terminale e scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo modprobe snd-soc-rt286
<Mr_Pan> poi vai in impostazioni e ti dovrebbe vedere correttamente la scheda
<Mr_Pan> fai sapere e
<yonda> ok
<yonda> non ne compare neanche una
<Mr_Pan> ottimo ... purtroppo quel modello in particolare é veramente problematico e non solo con ubuntu ...
<yonda> ecco.. infatti avevo letto qualcosa del genere..
<yonda> nonostante abbia la 18.04 lts ho veramente tanti bugs
<Mr_Pan> anche con mint e con arch ho letto diegli stessi problemi audio
<yonda> conviene trovare una distro che funzioni bene?
<Mr_Pan> yonda> prova a fare 2 volte cold start ... significa non riavvio ma spegni e riaccendi .. cosi suggeriscono nei forum ... anche se ci credo poco
<Mr_Pan> yonda> non so che dirti
<yonda> non mi trova comando cold
<Mr_Pan> cold noooo
<yonda> lol
<yonda> scusa sono nabbo
<Mr_Pan> devi spegnere il pc e riaccenderlo ...
<yonda> uh.. l'ho fatto parecchie volte.. provo
<Mr_Pan> <Mr_Pan> sudo modprobe snd-soc-rt286  <<<<   querto comando lo hai dato da terminale  ?
<yonda> si
<yonda> spengo e riaccendo
<yonda> 2 volte
<yonda> torno e ti dico
<yonda> Mr_Pan ovviamente non è cambiato nulla
<Mr_Pan> ovviamente
<Mr_Pan> comuqnue quella scheda audio funge male pure con windows ...
<Mr_Pan> yonda> ultimo tentativo
<Mr_Pan> prova ad installare pulseaudio
<Mr_Pan> youcome si legge qui ultimo commento con pulseaudio l'utente sembra (in parte) avere risolto
<Mr_Pan> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2415990
<yonda> provo
<yonda> è già istallato
<yonda> prima di fare il ripristino di windows e installare ubuntu non avevo alcun problema.. invece ora (sono in dual boot) ho problemi sia su windows che su ubuntu. su windows risolvo facendo cold start: se avvio windows da pc spento non ho problemi, se ho ubuntu e riavviando scelgo di avviare windows ho issue
<yonda> come posso fare per risolvere bug blocco schermo?
<yonda> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-14
<Shaky92> ciao a tutti, non so se è la sezione giusta per chiedere una cosa. mi sto interfacciando ora sul mondo linux ed ho trovato un vecchio pendrive con Xubuntu 14.04.2 LTS.. ma se lo istallo sul pc, posso da li aggiornarlo all'ultima versione o mi conviene scaricare la nuova iso (18.04.3) e istallare quella? grazie molte per l'aiuto
<Carlin0> Shaky92, ti conviene scaricare la 18.04
<Shaky92> perfetto, la scarico subito allora, grazie molte :D ps... sapete dove posso trovare guide per muovere i primi passi con questa versione? ho documenti del 2014, non so se vanno bene ancora
<Carlin0> !wiki
<ubot-it> La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione
<Carlin0> Shaky92, cmq in linea di massima non è cambiato molto
<Shaky92> ok perfetto! grazie ancora, gentilissimo  :D torno al mio studio
<margherita> salve, posso chiedere un aiuto anche se uso mint?
<Carlin0> !chat | margherita
<ubot-it> margherita: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<TENOR> buonasera
<TENOR> ho scaricato linux ma non riesco a installarlo
<TENOR> in quanto i file della cartella il pc non li riconosce ? quale' tipo di applicazione devo installare =?
<Carlin0> !installazione | TENOR
<ubot-it> TENOR: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<matteo> il kernel di ubuntu ha la preemption?
<fabio_cc> matteo, certamente, il kernel linux è multitasking preemptive
<matteo> multitasking a forza
<matteo> ma è compilato con la preemption?
<matteo> zgrep ^CONFIG_PREEMPT /proc/config.gz
<matteo> cosa vi dice?
<fabio_cc> !chat | matteo
<ubot-it> matteo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matteo> ma mi serve quest'info :)
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-15
<Nico70> Salve
<Nico70> vorrei un consiglio
<Nico70> siccome vorrei installare ubuntu qualcuno mi potrebbe dire quale versione installare?
<Nico70> ?
<laserbuntu> Buonasera, mi servirebbe sapere che cosa installare alla mia 18.04 per avere un  mixer audio dove sia possibile regolare i vari livelli ed i toni in uscita audio
<fabio_cc> !info pulseaudio-equalizer
<ubot-it> pulseaudio-equalizer (source: pulseaudio): Equalizer sink module for PulseAudio sound server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:12.2-2ubuntu3 (disco), package size 32 kB, installed size 204 kB
<fabio_cc> buonasera laserbuntu, vedi se può fare al caso tuo
<fabio_cc> laserbuntu, inoltre vlc ha un suo equalizzatore interno
<fabio_cc> adesso mi assento
<laserbuntu> fabio__cc: ok, grazie ora guardo
<fabio_cc> di nulla
<Savio75> ciao, ho un pc bloccato alla 17.04
<Savio75> e non riesco più ad aggiornarlo
<Savio75> consigli?
<OCAVAOCAV> ciao a tutti
<OCAVAOCAV> volevo chiedere una cosa, ho installato cava (visualizzatore audio per linux) e si lancia solo da terminale, come faccio a fare una scorciatoia sul desktop per evitare di aprire il terminale e scrivere cava tutte le voltew ?
<gigirock> OCAVAOCAV:dipende che de hai
<OCAVAOCAV> ho xfce
<OCAVAOCAV> xubuntu
<OCAVAOCAV> 19.04
<gigirock> allora OCAVAOCAV sul desktop con tasto destro .... crea lanciatore
<OCAVAOCAV> ok
<OCAVAOCAV> ok fin li nessun problema
<OCAVAOCAV> poi nella riga comando come gli dico di aprire con terminology il file cava
<OCAVAOCAV> ??
<gigirock> OCAVAOCAV:lol questo dovresti saperlo tu, fai dal terminale whereis cava
<OCAVAOCAV> no non hai capito
<OCAVAOCAV> lo so dovè cava
<OCAVAOCAV> se in comando scrivo terminology
<OCAVAOCAV> e lancio l'eseguibile
<OCAVAOCAV> lui mi apre terminology
<OCAVAOCAV> ma che cosa si usa per dirgli di aprire cava usando terminology ??
<gigirock> OCAVAOCAV:cosa e' terminology ?
<OCAVAOCAV> è un terminale alternativo a xterm
<OCAVAOCAV> xterm l'ho fulminato
<OCAVAOCAV> :D:D:D
<OCAVAOCAV> no funziona.... ma non mi vanno i caratteri di cava
<OCAVAOCAV> lol
<gigirock> OCAVAOCAV:devi impostare terminology come terminale di default... devi andare nei programmi di default ......
<gigirock> OCAVAOCAV:ma il programma si chiama cava o caja ?
<OCAVAOCAV> c.a.v.a.
<gigirock> !info c.a.v.a
<ubot-it> Package c.a.v.a does not exist in disco
<gigirock> mah
<OCAVAOCAV> il programma è un programma che non cè di default
<OCAVAOCAV> va installato
<OCAVAOCAV> e l'ho installato
<OCAVAOCAV> e funziona
<OCAVAOCAV> niente neanche con terminale di default
<OCAVAOCAV> cmq grazie del tentativo
<OCAVAOCAV> :D
<gigirock> OCAVAOCAV:ma se il programma va solo da terminale devi dire al lanciatore di usare il terminale
<OCAVAOCAV> come ?
<OCAVAOCAV> infatti volevo creare una scorciatoia per evitare tutte le volte di aprire il terminale e scrivere "cava"
<gigirock> di solito c'e' una spunta..... ma io non ho xfce , lo usa Carlin0 ma sta dormendo sul divano........
<OCAVAOCAV> carlinooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-16
<gigirock> cecchini:vieni sul chan chat.-....
<cecchini> ok
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-17
<gnasci> Buongiorno, sto cercando di installare ubuntu mate al fianco di windows 10
<gnasci> ho creato una partizione utilizzando lo strumento gestione disco da win 10
<gnasci> ma quando vado a installare ubuntu questo non vede che ho creato questa partizione, vede una partizione unica, posso procedere lo stesso?
<al9000> buongiorno a tutti
<al9000> ho appena installato ubuntu nn mi riconosce l'adattatore usb bluettooth cosa posso fare?
<dag90> buongiorno
<al9000> buongiorno
<dag90> ho appena installato una versione di ubuntu
<dag90> e non mi da piu il wifi
<dag90> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<dag90> ?
<Carlin0> che scheda wifi ?
<dag90> non so usare bene linux
<dag90> che comando devo digitare per vedere
<Carlin0> dag90, conosci il modeo di scehda wifi de tuo pc ?
<dag90> no
<Carlin0> dag90, sei connesso da ubuntu ora ?
<dag90> si
<dag90> tramite cavo
<Carlin0> ok scrivi nel terminale sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> dag90, e dopo ...
<Carlin0> lspci | grep -i net | pastebinit
<Carlin0> dag90, incollla qui il link che esce dal'ultimo comando
<dag90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G7NvXvCW2T/
<dag90> eccolo
<Carlin0> dag90, sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Carlin0> e poi riavvia
<dag90> okk grazie
<al9000> buon pomeriggio qualche escperto di supporti usb?
<al9000> buon pomeriggio ce qualche esperto?
<al9000> buona sera ce qualcuno per 2 dritte su scanner wifi nn riconosciuto?
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> ho un problema
<naxil> sto provando a usare rufus per installare la iso di lubuntu
<naxil> ma non posso selezionare l'opzione per i vecchi bios quando uso la bios di lubuntu quindi il mio bios non vede la penna da 1gb
<naxil> qualcuno mi da na mano
<naxil> sto a diventa scemo
